# What's in your bowl?



## gahdzila

Personally, I always found it rather superfluous that Puff had three separate "what's in your bowl" threads running simultaneously and divided by time of day. So how about we drop the other three and have just one from now on?

I'll start -

Yesterday morning, I packed a MM General with 2012 vintage Stonehaven. It was excellent. I think I actually like Stonehaven better in the morning with coffee than I do in the evening! It's a slow burning blend, so I didn't quite finish the bowl, even though my commute is an hour. So this morning, there was still a good bit of Stoney in my pipe....not enough for my commute, but too much to toss, so I just filled the rest of the bowl with Prince Albert and polished it off. Another very enjoyable smoke.

So...? What's in your bowl?


----------



## Han Solo Cup

weed :ssp:ssp


----------



## gtechva

Been smoking some Borkum Riff Original a BOTL sent me so I can tell him what I think.


----------



## gahdzila

I'm about to pack my MM Freehand with Dunhill Nightcap for the long morning commute. Nightcap for breakfast? You betcha! It actually pairs very well with coffee, IMO.


----------



## gahdzila

Hearth & Home Prince Andrew, followed by a bowl of Prince Albert. Full comparison review - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-home-prince-andrew-versus-prince-albert.html


----------



## gahdzila

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a cob. Brutally strong stuff requiring a patient pace and a small bowl


----------



## gtechva

finishing of a bowl of my work bag garbage pail mix


----------



## gtechva

Squadron Leader in a MM Cob with Kraken Rum on ice while listening to Southern Culture on the Skids


----------



## gahdzila

Started off with Stonehaven this morning, then moved to C&D Pegasus. Hope you guys are enjoying your weekend while I'm stuck at work.


----------



## gtechva

Oriental Blend in a no name billiard


----------



## gahdzila

I hit the Prince Albert pretty hard for the last couple of days. Today, I'm working on finishing off this tin of Nightcap.


----------



## gahdzila

Finished off the Nightcap today. I find myself enjoying lat blends less and less lately. It's not the weather, either - I've barely smoked any latakia at all this winter. I still love Middleton's Walnut, but it really only has a faint whisper of latakia.

2012 Stonehaven this evening.


----------



## gtechva

Carter Hall in a no name ebay pipe


----------



## gahdzila

Stonehaven with morning coffee.

Peter Stokebye Luxury Navy Flake this afternoon.

Cornell & Diehl Burley Flake #1 this evening.


----------



## gtechva

DPE in a smooth Brewster billiard


----------



## gahdzila

Yesterday, I opened a tin of MacBaren HH Old Dark Fired and put a few flakes up in smoke.

Today feels like a Prince Albert kinda day.


----------



## gtechva

my first bowl of SPC Mississippi River in a MM Cob, very nice


----------



## gahdzila

I used to keep upwards of 15-20 different blends open at a time. Lately, it's been 5 or 6. So I guess there isn't much reason for me to post in this thread any more often than I do, as it would be rather repetitive, since I'm mostly smoking the same thing over and over. But here's a play by play for today -

Started off with a small cigar this morning. Moved on to some Old Dark Fired. This evening, I opened a tin of Peterson Irish Oak and am smoking my first bowl of it now. Fantastic stuff that I never seem to get tired of. 

Next up, gonna rub out some Stonehaven and put it out to dry for the commute in the morning.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Cherry.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a smooth Brewster billiard


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> View attachment 52269
> 
> 
> Borkum Riff Cherry.


NICE PIPE!


----------



## gahdzila

Love the 'bash!!!



Sid.Stavros said:


> View attachment 52269
> 
> 
> Borkum Riff Cherry.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you my friends! :beerchug:That Gourd Calabash it's modified,wasn't as you see her now.









Peter Stokkebye Nougat - Aldo Morelli [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## gtechva

Orlik Golden Sliced in a small Brewster acorn


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill London Mixture - Vauen [modified].


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> View attachment 52275
> 
> 
> Dunhill London Mixture - Vauen [modified].


Nice looking pipe.

More Orlik Golden Sliced. This time in a Dr. Grabow smooth Savoy.


----------



## gahdzila

Great. Now I've got a craving and need to go dig through my stash and hunt down that dusty old tin of Orlik Golden Sliced 

PA for me this morning. Happy Easter!


----------



## gtechva

Squadron Leader in a MM Cob


----------



## JohnnyFlake

5100 in a Diplomat Cobb - Very mellow, nice & sweet!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen the Squire's mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10. Ice water chilled to the proper temperature with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink. Watching the Cards lead the Cubs 2-0 in the 3rd.


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking H&H Mazatec in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Walnut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Villiger Late Night in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward's Ambrosia in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Going to watch a lot of baseball today! All play and no work today will make Jim a happy smoker!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane 1-Q in a Rekamepip Rock Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend. Phone chatting with an artist friend and doing a bit of laughing.


----------



## JimInks

Chatham Manor in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Union Leader Match in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Had some Dunhill Elizabethan. I enjoy nightcap much more, but it was still pretty good.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Arcadian Perique in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17. Simply Lemonade is my drink. Have been very busy today with various things. Just found out my local newspaper wants to do a short article about my pipe smoking. Incredible! :?:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dan Pipe 2000.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Flake #558 in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315. Very enjoyable stuff, though I'm starting to run low on this stash.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking H&H Mazatec in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog. Dinner's running late so I'll get some of this in before the lasagna is ready.

Hey! We need more smokers posting! Join in and have some fun!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hardwicke's Grosvenor - Bjarne.



JimInks said:


> Hey! We need more smokers posting! Join in and have some fun!


I put the link for this forum in my blog hoping that more pipe smokers will see it and will make a login.


----------



## gahdzila

Peterson Irish Oak in a Dr Grabow Big Pipe


----------



## bluesmokebloke

Get out of town, I've been smoking Peterson Irish Oak for the last two days. In my Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I just finished one of my modifications,a Vauen as it was and how i made her.









4noggins Catamount.


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> I just finished one of my modifications,a Vauen as it was and how i made her.
> 
> View attachment 52316
> 
> 
> 4noggins Catamount.


I would have never thought those were the same pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Yenidje Highlander in that new Fallion pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Truffles Mix - Georg Jensen.


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> View attachment 52340
> 
> 
> Danish Truffles Mix - Georg Jensen.


Wow. Do all of your pipes shine like new money?


----------



## gtechva

Doing a blind review for a BOTL. If it's not Ennerdale Flake, I'd me mightily surprised.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a short smoke: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Caramel - Ferretti [the rustic and paint work is mine,new band]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I will be out of forum for few days only due to our Orthodox Easter holidays! Best wishes for all of you pipers,see you soon.









Sir Walter Raleigh - Fallion.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Listening to Philo Vance.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark. Next is Old Colonial in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking W.O. Larsen Old Fashioned in that Bari.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Nightcap after a nice meal of potroast. Will have to do it again.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Easter Lamb as it was ready for the table.

http://i58.tinypic.com/jgsej5.jpg

http://i60.tinypic.com/nlerdy.jpg

Yes, i lost [again] in the "crash the eggs" contest.
Tonight i am smoking Danske Club Black & Virginia.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Picked up some Prince Albert regular and some Carter Hall after reading good things about both. Smoked a bowl of each, cared for Carter Hall more. More mild than I typically smoke but wouldnt have a problem adding them to supplement my rotation.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hardwicke's Irish Coffee - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Lord Methley's - Brebbia.


----------



## WV_cigar_guy

Hehe, the pack of PA I picked up two days ago has less than two bowls left. Stuff smokes so easy I found myself enjoying multiple bowls a day. Cant wait to load some dunhill when its gone; wonder if itll be like having a ribeye after eating nothing but mcdonamcdonald's for a week.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

http://img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/21015/210151865000f39d88fc711d6f11c2b93235f089.jpg

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture English No. 2 - Savinelli


----------



## Sid.Stavros

http://img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/21015/210151865000f39d88fc711d6f11c2b93235f089.jpg

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture English No. 2 - Savinelli


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Country Pleasure - Danske Club 84.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No 1 - Butz Choquin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Baker Street.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Michael Apitz Caramelo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

E.Hoffman Company Distinguished Gentleman.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Connoisserur's Choice - BBB Tasman.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Best Blend - Big Ben.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla - Real Briar pipe [modified by me]


----------



## JimInks

Almost done smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe - Capitello [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Lotus - Fe.Ro [my rustic,paint work,new stem].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T14 - Vauen [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Gold Rush.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A beautiful sunny day in Greece so what's better than a visit to a Cafe?


----------



## gtechva

Bell's Three Nuns in a smooth rhodesian


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Essence of Vermont - Savinelli Erica Fiamma [modified in 6mm]


----------



## gtechva

St. James Flake in a small meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M. Boswell Spice and Nice - Vauen De Luxe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vauen No 14 Virginia Flake - Ferretti Astoria.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Bob's Chocolate Flake - Aldo Morelli.


----------



## stoggie_sacrificer

northern lights mixed with some nice lemon haze to give me a energetic sativa to start to my morning workouts


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 21 Elizabeth.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

James J. Fox Provost - Golden Gate.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Savinelli Armonia.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Westmorland Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy 1st of May to the fellow pipe smokers! 
4noggins Otter Creek - Stanwell


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Honeydew - Stanwell 1984 silver 925.


----------



## gtechva

Hamborger Veermaster in a MM Cob Legend


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Plug in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit. Working and listening to the ball game.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own Mixture No 100 - Fallion [modified]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch General Jackson - Butz Choquin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Black Truffle - Jean Claude [new stem and band].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Black Ambrosia - Savinelli [aftermarket stem].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Paladin Black Cherry.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No 1 - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Black Blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Presbyterian Mixture - Poul Stanwell 185.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Golden Ambrosia.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani White & Black - Molina.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Chocolate Cream - Fallion [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In the insert photo as it was and right as i modified her,doesn't that pipe looks better now?









McLintock Creme De Cassis - Butz Choquin Toulouse.


----------



## gtechva

I'm late but yesterday was Carter Hall and Borkum Riff Bourbon Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12.


----------



## gahdzila

It's been awhile since I've been able to sit with a book and really savor a pipe.

Tonight, it's 2012 Penzance. And Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged"


----------



## gtechva

Dan Tobacco Sweet Vanilla Honeydew


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.F Germain & Son King Charles Mixture - Vauen [modified].


----------



## ThatKidWithTheFace

A no-name mix of Vanilla Cavendish in a Yello-Bole Airograte.


----------



## gtechva

PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Dr. G Savoy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Irish Cream - Fallion [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Grand Orientals Classic Samsun - Stanwell 2009 [6mm].


----------



## gtechva

Borkum Riff Bourbon in a skinny MM Cob at work


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Flake Medallions.


----------



## Gigmaster

At the moment, Peterson's Sweet Killarney. It's not bad......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Benjamin Hartwell Chesdin Mixture - Golden Gate [new stem and band].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 15.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a mini meer


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Ten Plus - Stanwell Saturn.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Avanti in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. This blend has a very nice flavor. I don't think I've tasted anything quite like it. Not even sure how to describe it yet. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Getting ready to watch Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## ThatKidWithTheFace

Smokin' my first bowl of My Mixture 965. It's very smokey. 

I like it, but there's a hint of something . . . spicy? I really don't know how to describe it, but you can smell it more than you can taste it.

Anyone know what I'm trying to describe?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Eastern Carolina Ribbon.



ThatKidWithTheFace said:


> Smokin' my first bowl of My Mixture 965. It's very smokey.
> 
> I like it, but there's a hint of something . . . spicy? I really don't know how to describe it, but you can smell it more than you can taste it.
> 
> Anyone know what I'm trying to describe?


Has not Perique inside,the Virginia in this tobacco is too much for me that's why i added some Syrian Latakia.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Baker Street - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kapt'n Brammer's Klabautermann.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Ukraine Pear pipe [modified by me].


----------



## ThatKidWithTheFace

Just got my MM Diplomat in the mail. I absolutely love it! It is _so_ much nicer than I imagined.

Now I'm smokin' some Dunhill 965 out of it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Gold Blend.


----------



## gtechva

Butternut Burley in a Mr. Brog churchwarden


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens, hot sunny day here.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish - Fallion [new stem and band].


----------



## gtechva

Full Virginia Flake in a no name rhodesian


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Treasures of Ireland Galway.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Coffee and smoking in the balcony. Black and Elegant Aromatic - Fallion [new stem and band].


----------



## gtechva

Oriental Blend in a small meer


----------



## gtechva

Getting ready to load some H&H Marquee Magnum Opus in a MM Cob Legend


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pöschl Exclusive Plum and Rum - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang - Butz Choquin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vauen Jubilee Edition.


----------



## gtechva

PS 701 Virginia in a smooth Brewster billiard


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a small Brewster acorn


----------



## Wanker

Frog Morton's Cellar, Savinelli Pianoforte


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Very nice photos you post Gentlemen!










Cornell and Diehl Turkish Izmir - Greek Handmade pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bjarne tobacco the Gentle One.


----------



## gtechva

H&H Marquee White Knight in a skinny MM Cob


----------



## gtechva

more White Knight, this time in a mini meer


----------



## Wanker

Tonight, Tudor Castle again with the pianoforte.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani English luxury mixture No 779 - Stanwell 1994.


----------



## Wanker

Time for a Nightcap. Savinelli Punto Oro 623.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Gentlemen and happy pipe smoking for today!










Gawith Hoggarth & Co Bobs Chocolate Flake - Big Ben.


----------



## gtechva

Squadron Leader in a small meer


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T14 - Passatore.


----------



## StogiePlacePat

Tsuge Summer Daydream.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Black Cavendish - MM Corn Cob [with balsa 6mm DIY].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Autumn Evening - Adsorba [modified].


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Flake in a smooth rhodesian with a couple of fingers of Defiant


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff English Mixture - Vauen [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sillem's Green - Fallion [shank face modified,new stem].


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Cockstrong in a medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot with a black acrylic stem. Listening to the Dodgers beating the Padres 9-1 in the 4th.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell Latakia Flake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture.


----------



## gtechva

Hamborger Veermaster in a Mr. Brog churchwarden


----------



## Wanker

SG Full VA Flake in a no-name large bulldog estate pipe I refurbished. Been a long day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Working and listening to the Padres-Angels 3-3 in the 9th.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No. 25.


----------



## gtechva

GL Pease Navigator in a smooth Brewster billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Gentlemen!










J.M Boswell's Best - Poul Stanwell [the stem is from another Stanwell and after a modification i fit it in this pipe because makes good contrast and it's more functional than the original].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen the Squire's mixture.


----------



## gtechva

Smoking Navigator (GL Pease) while wearing aviators.



Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ray-Ban Aviator is the top! I have 2 of them.










Briar Patch Holmes - Fe.Ro.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Sweet Coffee - Fallion [new stem and band].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Gentlemen! Peterson Sweet Killarney with cool water aside.


----------



## gtechva

Lane 125th Anniversary in a Brewster small acorn


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch General Jackson - Vauen Royal [new band].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ambiente No. 3.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnel Latakia Flake - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tordenskjold Extra Delight - Pipex [my rustic work,stem from other pipe modified].


----------



## Wanker

Time for a nightcap, courtesy of Dunhill and a bent Dr Grabow. Can't complain.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Majestic 586 - Ferretti [new stem and band].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D 517R Virginia Ribbon in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS. This will finish the trade sample. It's a bright Va. with a nice sweet citrus and light grass note. For a smoker looking for an affordable all day mild straight Virginia, it's a pretty good tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Marquee Black House - Orlik.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke before sleep is Union Leader Match in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kapt'n Barsdorf's Bester Honey & Rum.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke No 8 - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rum & Maple Blend No 53.


----------



## Wanker

I'm on vacation at the cabin, good fishing, very relaxing


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture English No. 2 - Cesaro Barontini.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club White Luxury.


----------



## Wanker

Last day at the cabin, McClelland Legends with my cup of coffee. I like this blend.


The fish were biting, great spot, reasonable rates. I think we'll be back next year


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Creme Caramel - Bari.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Otter Creek.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No. 16 - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Blue Mountain - Stanwell S.Bang.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hardwicke's Grosvenor. The Cross on the stem was added after [my idea].


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Have enough left for two bowls. Working and listening to the Cards and Dodgers.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Whisky.


----------



## Wanker

Still working on my first ounce of Sammy Gawith Full VA Flake. I believe it's my favorite so far of what I've tried (admittedly not many, new piper). Out of the Sav Punto Oro.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Seasons Spring time.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Easy Street - Stanwell Gilt Edged [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## gtechva

Escudo in a small meer


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Essence of Vermont - Stanwell S.Bang [modified].


----------



## SDR88

Lane 1Q


----------



## Wanker

Almost cracked my first tin of Escudo... But I'm doing Legends instead out of a Grabow. The Escudo will happen soon though.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Patton Winter Heartbeat - Savinelli Roma Lucite.


----------



## gtechva

D&D 5 O'Clock Shadow in a billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Deluxe Mixture - Stanwell [new stem,modified at 9mm].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Yenidje Supreme - Vauen [modified].


----------



## gtechva

DE/Tsuge Summer Daydream in a Dr. G


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth & Home - BC Carat.


----------



## gtechva

Mixture No. 79 in a MM Cob Pony Express


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 MM General cob. Been busy helping m'lady with her projects and finally have a chance to sit and relax a little. Well, I need a new smoke first.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule. Thought I'd have the original now. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Three Year Matured Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret, signed by Dorelio Rovera. After having a few bowls, I find it's very similar to the original, except a little smoother. the topping seems to be a little more "Royal Yacht" like, too, though the fruit notes are more apricot than plum, and the topping is a little lighter in general, but not by much. The Braves can't pitch and now barely lead the Mets 8-7 in the 6th.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Charatan No 27 - Design Berlin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Jolly Bastard in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Bold Kentucky in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head. A can of very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime is my drink. Watching the MLB talk on MLB TV.


----------



## SDR88

Smoked some more Lane 1Q.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T16 - Golden Gate.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Perfection.


----------



## Wanker

I did it. Cracked my first tin of Escudo. I must say it is not love at first smoke but I didn't really like FVF the first smoke either. That sure changed. More testing in the coming week


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Black Blend.


----------



## Wanker

McClelland Legends


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Mellow Mallard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang - Molina [modified stem].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.F. Germain & Son Uncle Tom's smoking mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Pegasus in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. Needed some burley. More properly chilled ice tea and bergs to drink. Vin and the Dodgers are on the XM later this evening.


----------



## gtechva

Mixture No. 79 in a MM Cob Pony Express


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell Latakia Flake - BC Tropic.


----------



## JimInks

Started off my smoking day with 2012 Orlik Golden Sliced in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Viprati in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Taking a work break and chatting with company.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

B & B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard - USA Oak pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M. Boswell Premium Burley.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth & Home Trout Stream - Ferretti Savoy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 11 Honey-Rum in a Fe.Ro [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Cordial - Golden Gate [new stem and band].


----------



## gtechva

Dr. Grabow Grand Duke


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell Red Roses - Pipex.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net English mixture - Vauen [new band and dot].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Paladin Black Cherry.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Black Luxury - Cesare Barontini [new band and stem].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Virginia Flowers.


----------



## gtechva

DE/Tsuge 1st Day of Spring in the Brewster


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell & Diehl Engine No 99 - Savinelli Trevi.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rincon De La Pipa No. 1 - Passatore.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Stokkebye Nougat in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. Haven't smoked this meer in a while, but it's a favorite.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Father Orin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking delicious Vintage Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule. Ice tea properly chilled with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink. Between smokes, I had a bowl of Blue Bunny Rocky Road ice cream. Man, it was great!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished this bowl of Boswell’s Virginia Slices in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Selected Blend No. 80.


----------



## gtechva

Prince Albert in a Mr. Brog Pear wood churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke before sleep is Tilbury in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule. Work is done for the day and I'm going to relax and read baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ermuri Ambiente No 2 - Passatore [modified-the rim and the band is briar].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Domaine de Lavalette No 8 - Stanwell De Luxe 185 [new band and stem].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Lotus - Fe.Ro [new band and stem]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sillem's Green - Fallion [modified shank face & new stem]


----------



## JimInks

Virginia Spice in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420. Busy working and listening to the Braves lead the Pirates 2-0 in the 7th. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## gtechva

C&D Five O'Clock Shadow in a smooth Rhodesian


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Grand Orientals Yenice Agonya - Big Ben.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane Very Cherry.


----------



## gtechva

Fire Storm in an Irish Second


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane BCA - Stanwell Night & Day.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye Virginia 701 in a MM Cob Legend


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Turkish blend + Gawith Hoggarh Cyprian Latakia - Stanwell brushed [new band].


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## bojangle

Seattle Pipe Club's Mississippi River in my dedicated-since-a-virgin Peterson Aran 120. DAMN GOOD!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hall Brothers Pipe Dream-Four Corners Special.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lamb chop dinner with the last of my stash of D&R Cockstrong in a 2002 black sandblast full bend D.R. Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano with a slightly tapered far side of the bowl. Ice water chilled to the proper temperature with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink. Going back to work before too long.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M. Boswell Majestic 586 - Svendborg 402.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Luxury Blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture Black Cavendish No. 4 - Fallion [new stem & band].


----------



## bojangle

Hearth and Home's Anniversary Kake in a MorganPipes Beard Saver


----------



## bojangle

Seattle Pipe Club's Plum Pudding in a dedicated-since-a-virgin Peterson Irish Army Made 120


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Fruit & Vanilla.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture Black Cavendish No.4 - Fe.Ro [modified].


----------



## bojangle

Spc mississippi river!!eace:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O Larsen Old Fashioned - Real Briar pipe [my rustic & paint work].


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Amphora Brown in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Troost Slices in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McLintock Creme de Cassis - Stanwell [modified stem,band added].


----------



## bojangle

Hearth and Home Anniversary kake.


----------



## bojangle

SPC Mississippi River


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09). Have enough left for one more bowl. Pirates swept the Indians, Phils lead the Braves 1-0 in the 10th, and Vin and the Dodgers are on the XM, Mets lead 1-0 in the second.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Ryback in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Three Year Matured Virginia in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Have enough left for half a bowl. Might even smoke that when this bowl is done.


----------



## JimInks

Just under half a bowl of Dunhill Three Year Matured Virginia in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. This will finish the baggie, though I did jar up the rest of the tin. Let's see what a few years does to it.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this tin of Sutliff Breckinridge in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Still working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Solani Festival in a 2001 IMP smooth full bend horn shaped meer. Probably going to finish the night with this smoke. Work is done and it's time to give Suzy and the ever persistent Molly some ear plug to catch.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*NO:* 61,31 %

To celebrate this great victory in the yesterday referendum:










Hardwicke's Irish Coffee - Greek handmade pipe [Greek briar,bronze & stem making by a Greek hobbyist.First rustic by him,second layer rustic & paint work is mine also i added a Cross].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Engine No. 99 - Rekamepip Rock-Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Starting to run low on this one, too.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Time Out - Savinelli Trevi.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Grun blend 25.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and sweet corn dinner with a bowl of Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1981 Century full bend natural egg. Ice water chilled to the proper temperature with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink for the rest of the evening. Resting a painfully stiff shoulder from my recent heavy workload and watching the Braves and Brewers tied 1-1 in the 4th. Vin and the Dodgers are on the XM at 10:10 EST.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Country Pleasure - Ferretti [my rustic & paint work].


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of D&R London Dock in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band. A bottle of Pepsi made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Black Honey - Vauen De Luxe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren 7 Seas Gold Blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Harald Halberg Mature Virginia.










Tonight i am leaving for my summer vacations. I will try to post photos via my tablet but i don't know if i will manage to do it properly,otherwise when i come back after 2 weeks. Happy pipe smoking to all of you,see you soon guys!


----------



## JimInks

Boswell’s Northwoods in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## mike t

Mac baren mixture in a sav Porto cervo 707 and in my cup Starbucks 71 blend


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Boswell’s Northwoods in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat. Ice water chilled to the proper temperature with floaty widdle icebergs is my drink for the rest of the evening. Going to watch the second part of Ken Burns' Mark Twain documentary.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim.

What's everybody else smoking?


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Orlik Golden Sliced in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## Friar Jay

Had a little Simplicity in my Wicked Poker.


----------



## JimInks

Skipper’s Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Velvan Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. A rare treat! Ice water chilled properly and thoroughly along with floaty li'l icebergs is my drink for the rest of the evening. The official scorer in the Braves-Cubs game changed a first inning hit to an error in the 6th inning, so Jon Lester now has a no-hitter going. Cubs lead 2-0 in the 7th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Have enough for maybe three bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl D&R Vengeur Regular in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke before sleep is Chatham Manor in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot. Have enough left of my open stash for a bowl or two more.


----------



## gtechva

Elizabethan Mixture in a pear wood Br. Brog Churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./UnBur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while, which I usually reserve for either SJF or Stonehaven. Since there's no Stonehaven here, SJF gets the call!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1981 Century full bend natural egg. Haven't posted most of my smokes because I apparently am one of a very few posting. Hope more people start posting.


----------



## mike t

Lbf in a sav piazza di spagna with a cup of Starbucks 71 blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer. Raining cats and rhinos outside. The dogs took the evening off.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## deathmetal

What's the leather strap that keeps a pipe upright called? Might be very useful for loading up and between smokes...


----------



## gtechva

deathmetal said:


> What's the leather strap that keeps a pipe upright called? Might be very useful for loading up and between smokes...


You can buy actual leather pipe rest. Seems any wide bracelet should work if its not to big a round.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

While i was in vacations there have been some problems with fire by arson along my country,here reading the news in my tablet while smoking thinking all those who were On Duty that day fighting what some scoundrels done.












deathmetal said:


> What's the leather strap that keeps a pipe upright called? Might be very useful for loading up and between smokes...


As *gtechva* said you can buy those but i have made mine from a cheap belt because their height help me to rest there not only my normal briar pipes but even my gourd calabash. I have one in my office,one in my bag for Cafe and one in my disk for use in the balcony. Of course i have bought some other pipe holders but some of them are slippy or not stable in windy situations or a bulk meerschaum-gourd calabash won't fit properly.


----------



## deathmetal

gtechva said:


> You can buy actual leather pipe rest. Seems any wide bracelet should work if its not to big a round.


I need to seek one of these out asap, or make one. I think I have an old belt around here somewhere that can be sacrificed to the gods of smoke...


----------



## deathmetal

This sounds like what I need to do. I am often in situations that are less than fully under my control -- like the Cafe you mention, or work -- and having a way to secure the pipe would be excellent.

I keep getting this error when I try to quote your text:

_An error has occurred deathmetal! You must have 30 posts in order to post links. Your current post count is 11._

So, imagine it being there, I guess.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

deathmetal said:


> I keep getting this error when I try to quote your text:
> 
> _An error has occurred deathmetal! You must have 30 posts in order to post links. Your current post count is 11._
> 
> So, imagine it being there, I guess.


It's a rule of this forum,it happened to me also.Keep patience till you reach the 30 posts. :vs_smile:










See again a leather pipe rest can hold a meerschaum pipe in a Cafe. I didn't toss it because i want to show the pipe in the picture,in reality few mm inside and no problem at all with the stability.


----------



## deathmetal

Thanks! It's also an error in the code -- there was no link in it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

deathmetal said:


> Thanks! It's also an error in the code -- there was no link in it.


You can not quote a post if it has an image inside, be patience my metal-friend,after the 3Oth post everything will be finre.










Time for "mpougatsa" [griddle pipe from my ancestors of Byzantium].


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Time for "mpougatsa" [griddle pipe from my ancestors of Byzantium].


Sid, it looks like you are really living. I assume, from the pictures, you are still on vacation. Certainly hope you are enjoying it.:tu


----------



## Sid.Stavros

gtechva said:


> Sid, it looks like you are really living. I assume, from the pictures, you are still on vacation. Certainly hope you are enjoying it.:tu


Thank you! :vs_shake: Greece is a lovely place to live especially in the country. Sea and mountain in a unique combination.


----------



## jim_jones

Those pastries look really good; I'm jealous.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. Running low on this blend now. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Hot and humid here.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ancient Greek History items: The left was found many meters under the ground,is from the ancient town of my father ancestors which was sunk due to a cataclysm and the right is a volcano lava piece from my mothers ancestors ancient city.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greek Traditional Dancing Festival: the little guy who is the leader is not even 5 years old!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The pipe is made from a Greek hobbyist. The painting work is mine,also the second layer of rustic plus the addition of the Cross on the side.
Briar Patch Sutter's Gold.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

BC Carat - Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Whisky.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire in a Ukraine Pear pipe [modified by me in paint,stem,meerschaum insert].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tordenskjold Extra Light.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Butz Choquin Toulouse - B & B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Baker Street - Vauen.


----------



## gtechva

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a MM Cob Legend with a couple cups Maxwell House drip


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sir Walter Raleigh.


----------



## gtechva

Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew in a Dr Grabow with Portland Brewing Mt. Tabor


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Freddo with cool water and smoking Stanwell Lotus having this view:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## GregNJ

Escudo Navy De Luxe


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanislaw London Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania War Horse in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Still working, but not for too much longer, I hope.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow Harlekin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Father Orin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Christmas Past 2014 in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Truffle.


----------



## deathmetal

That's a beautiful pipe.

Currently burning through some pre-weekend OJK. Never fails


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you my "Metal" friend,it's an Olive wood pipe.










McClelland Ashton Revival Old Dog - Vauen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Dark Twist - Absorba.


----------



## deathmetal

Always did like a red pipe. 1792 in a battered Grabow here, with Carbonized on the stereo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Bald Headed Teacher - Stanwell brushed [i added a band].


----------



## gtechva

Elizabethan Mixture in a Mr. Brog pear wood churchwarden.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor - Aldo Morelli [mine rustic-paint work].


----------



## deathmetal

I don't normally get drooly over brushed pipes, but that one's a beauty.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk No. 10 Nice 'n Easy while making preparations for my new Youtube channel.


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Torben Dansk No. 10 Nice 'n Easy while making preparations for my new Youtube channel.


please post a link when ready


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla cream Loose Cut - Ferretti [the rustic-paint work is mine,new band added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

This is a trial video for my Youtube channel.Gentlemen, your suggestions will be much appreciated.

https://vid.me/ipku

Rum & Maple Blend No 53 in a Corn Cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you! I have made some adjustments so now i think is much better [the photo in the middle of video adds something would you say so?]

Here it is: https://vid.me/PdYB

I am smoking Regulus my own blend No 2.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell D.C. Black Honey - Stanwell [modified by me].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture Black Cavendish No. 4.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thomas Randford sunday's fantasy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Black - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Masters Blend Mellow Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Winding Road - Fe.Ro [rustic-paint work by me,new mouthpiece added]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch General Jackson - Orlik.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang - Greek handmade pipe [Greek double coffee aside].


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Listening to Vin Scully on the XM. Have some SJF drying, too.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tinder Box Balkan - Savinelli Sistina.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Treasures of Ireland Shannon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Grand Orientals Smyrna No.1 - Capitello [new band and stem added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own No. 88 - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice - Stanwell S.Bang.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta Vanilla - Golden Gate.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Paladin Black Cherry.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture Black Cavendish No. 4 - Savinelli


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Kajun Kake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sir Walter Raleigh in a Corn Cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Irish Whiskey.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own mixture No. 99 - Pipex [Greek pipe].


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Ilsteds Own mixture No. 99 - Pipex [Greek pipe].


Nice grain and I like the finish


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you sir! :vs_smile: The band and the stem are my modifications [were from other pipe]
Peterson Old Dublin.


----------



## gtechva

Frog Morton On The Town in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Katerini Classic - Poul Stanwell collection 925.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Deluxe Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture - Fe.Ro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Clan Aromatic.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Westmorland Mixture - Savinelli


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 21 Elizabeth.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

E.Hoffman Company Distinguished Gentleman - Aldo Morelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland McRaspberry - Fallion [modified: new stem and band]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Creme Caramel - Svendborg [band added]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McLintock Il Camino.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Christmas Cookie - Butz Choquin [modified: new band and mouthpiece]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Century Black Spice - Stanwell Night and Day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Town Topic Premium aromatic - Stefano.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Seasons Harvest time.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A & C Petersen Caledonian No.421 Superior Mixture - Ferretti [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ambiente No. 3 - Ferretti [new mouthpiece]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Balkan blend - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Hellenic Air Force*
Band and the NCO"s Technical Academy Drill Team
There is a dancing part from women plus a fire from the squad.





I am watching this while smoking Michael Apitz White Blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Black blend - Svendborg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Fruit & Vanilla.


----------



## gtechva

McClelland 5100 Red Cake in a Dr. G


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tuesday [as Monday] it's a raining day here.Double Greek coffee plus cool water aside.










Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Rum - Savinelli.


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Tuesday [as Monday] it's a raining day here.Double Greek coffee plus cool water aside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Rum - Savinelli.


Sid,
Glad I saw your post. A man on a different forum ask about a blend with a heavy rum taste. I drew a blank . Do you have a recommendation?
Thanks,
George


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk No. 10 Nice 'n Easy.



gtechva said:


> Sid,
> Glad I saw your post. A man on a different forum ask about a blend with a heavy rum taste. I drew a blank . Do you have a recommendation?
> Thanks,
> George


My friend tomorrow morning i will post some names,i was at work [2nd shift].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe House Vanilla Caribic - Stanwell S.Bang


----------



## Sid.Stavros

gtechva said:


> Sid,
> Glad I saw your post. A man on a different forum ask about a blend with a heavy rum taste.


George i haven't tested any tobacco with strong Rum taste, there are strong tobaccos for Latakia or Aromatics [fruit flavour] but in Rum the situation is different.Below is a small list from tobaccos that i have smoked, yes there is a Rum "feeling" while puffing but not something _"Whoa, what was that?"_

J.M. Boswell Rum River
Esoterica Tobacciana Pembroke
Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake
Peterson Connoisseurs Choice
Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 11 Honey-Rum
Kong Christian Caribic Rum
Kapt'n Barsdorf's Bester Honey & Rum
Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Rum
Mac Baren Navy Flake
C&D Blockade Runner
Poeschl Exclusiv Plum & Rum
Radford´s Rum Royal
Rum & Maple Blend No 53

Of course there are many other tobaccos with a "Liquor" taste as Marnier plus others with Wine,Champagne,Whisky,Syrup-Maple etc.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Van Halteren Black and Blond.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Vanilla - Stanwell Saturn [i modified the colour and the tenon].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke No 7 - Junior [new stem added].


----------



## gtechva

HH Marquee White Knight


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from the cloudy Athens. Phew...too much moisture and i start working on this BC.


















Mac Baren Mixture Modern.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Gentlemen! The sun returned to Athens, time to work with mouthpieces and tenons for my new meerschaum lined pipes.










Dunhill Standard Mixture - Vauen [i added a ring and a new dot] with double Greek coffee and cool water.


----------



## gtechva

Squadron Leader in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T 13.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Chocolate Cream - Savinelli.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in the Parker 108 F Super Briar Bark Canadian. (Recent purchase - seller's photo used.)


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens, too much moisture tonight and i have to give up for today the rustic work on a Stefano pipe.










I will smoke in few minutes some Olaf Poulsson No. 25 Black & Cavendish with cool water aside.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Scottish Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ambiente No. 1 - Stefano Exclusive [my rustic-paint work].


----------



## gtechva

Escudo in a Dr. G and a cup of Earl Grey with local honey on a rainy day


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff English Mixture - Vauen [i modify her: rustic and paint work-ring-mouthpiece]


----------



## mike t

Mac baren mixture in a sav 705 tortuga with Starbucks 71 blend in my cup


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice.


----------



## quazy50

Something from a local B&M a buddy got me. I'm new to this so still figuring out the whole lighting and keeping it lit. I like that I can take 20 mins away from what ever I'm working on to puff a bit instead of a whole hour like a cigar. Nice study break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

A little baggy of a Tinderbox Aro from the late-mid 80's in an Irish Second from the same time and place.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke before sleep is Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClleland 2009 Holiday Spirit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hardwicke's Irish Coffee - Svendborg.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye 80 Norwegian Blend in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

2009 McClelland Beacon in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Navy Cavendish - Stanwell [i added a new mouthpiece]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Frenchy's Sunza Bitches.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Sweet Coffee - Savinelli Aries.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No. 23


----------



## gtechva

HH Old Dark Fired in an Irish Second


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Beautiful sunny day in Greece so let's grab the chance to work on this Meerschaum Lined pipe:



Cornell and Diehl White Burley with a cappuccino and cool water aside.


----------



## gtechva

HH Marquee Cerebus in a mini meer


----------



## Zeabed

Prince Albert in the Charatan Belvedere. (Photo from ebay seller's page.)


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect mixture - Mahogany Calabash [my rustic,paint work,i changed the stem and the insert]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Astleys Cavendish Club No66 - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen!










John Patton Winter Heartbeat - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kapt'n Brammer's Klabautermann.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No1 - Butz Choquin [i added a band which i rustic it with the bow,also i added another stem]


----------



## jim_jones

MM American Patriot in a MM Shire Cobbit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture-Butz Choquin


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Nougat.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader - Golden Gate [new stem added]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sweet Killarney.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Hunter's Choice - Real Briar [i added a new band and a stem].


----------



## gtechva

Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake


----------



## thebayratt

Broke open a tin of SG Navy flake from early 2011. Drying out a bit to put into a MM Legend (Rob Roy) I got recently.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Benjamin Hartwell Signature blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch King's Ransom-Ferretti


----------



## Chad Vegas

I know that this is a cigar smoking forum but I am a little disappointed seeing only 1 weed related reference to this thread. There is no shame in enjoying the best of both worlds!


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Capitol Stairs in the Savinelli _Tortugas_ 804, a large canadian shape.


----------



## gtechva

HH Marquee El Nino in a MM Cob, smoking up a storm.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Mid-Town Series' _Chestnut_, in the Sasieni Royal Stuart bulldog (seller's jpeg - why should I try to improve on perfection, especially since I take lousy photos).


----------



## gtechva

Zeabed said:


> H&H Mid-Town Series' _Chestnut_, in the Sasieni Royal Stuart bulldog (seller's jpeg - why should I try to improve on perfection, especially since I take lousy photos).


That is a very nice looking pipe. A Bulldog is on my wishlist.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, the sun return to Athens.It's time for a double Greek coffee and










Stanwell Vanilla-Big Ben.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's Old Cowrie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Holmes-Passatore.


----------



## Louisianapiper

this morning some c&d morning bayou right now some carter hall


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Old Red in the Mastro de Paja _Castanea_ doggie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens!



















McClelland Tudor Castle - Big Ben with double Greek coffee.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Devil's Holiday.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Chad Vegas said:


> I know that this is a cigar smoking forum but I am a little disappointed seeing only 1 weed related reference to this thread. There is no shame in enjoying the best of both worlds!


So tell us what pipe tobacco you're smoking!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Holmes - Savinelli.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Red Virginia Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell Black & Gold.


----------



## quazy50

Same blend as before. Only have the one pipe so don't smoke pipe too often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jim_jones

Love the author shape.

Semois in a MM cob.


----------



## gtechva

quazy50 said:


> Same blend as before. Only have the one pipe so don't smoke pipe too often.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the look of that pipe.


----------



## quazy50

gtechva said:


> I like the look of that pipe.


Thanks! I don't know what it is. Just bought it on a whim when a buddy of mine and I wanted to try pipes. It's heavy I can tell ya that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Vanilla Cream - Fe.Ro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Skandinavian Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own 100 - Fallion [ring added, mouthpiece replaced with another].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club White Luxury.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

G.L. Pease Abingdon in a Vauen. Double Greek coffee and cool water aside.


----------



## gtechva

Classic Burley Kake


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dan Pipe Jubilee 30.


----------



## apollo

Dunhill Baby's Bottom


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Finally i found some time to watch the film: *Mr Holmes (2015)*
Unusual story but i can't believe that they make our beloved hero turn to japan way of mourning in his last days. Oh, by the way he admitted that he never wear his famous hat and he was smoking cigar not pipe!










Cornell and Diehl Cordial in a Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla cream Loose Cut and latter a cream based on corn with chocolate cookies in, my wife's recipe







. Too much "cream" tonight huh?


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard. Finally caught up on my work and will finish the project later this day. Time to read and relax.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McLintock Creme de Cassis - Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Black House in the Ferndown Tudor Root 3 Star. (Photo from seller.)


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend.


----------



## apollo

GL Pease Blackpoint in a Briarworks Blowfish.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk Black Cavendish - Fallion [modified].


----------



## gtechva

C&D Five O'Clock Shadow in a Dr. G


----------



## Shemp75

Baptized the NEW H.Weibe pipe with some DBE!!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Weird weather today in Athens, too much rain with thunders and in few seconds stops and the sun shows-up, after few minutes rain again and then only clouds.










E.Hoffman Distinguished Gentleman - Butz Choquin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.F. Germain & Son Celebration.


----------



## Zeabed

Scottie's Old Red in the Savory's _Argyll_ 286. (Seller's photo.)


----------



## gtechva

Zeabed said:


> Scottie's Old Red in the Savory's _Argyll_ 286. (Seller's photo.)
> 
> View attachment 55035


How is that tobacco, sir?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Red Paramour in the Mastro de Paja 3A Sun canadian/liverpool (the shank is not oval enough to qualify for classic canadian status). (Photo from seller.)


----------



## Zeabed

I like it of a morning smoke. Red Virginia of course, not much if any perique. If you like it with perique, I'd go with H&H Louisiana Red, which is basically Old Red with perique, imo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Exotic.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Black Cavendish No 4 - Ferretti [modified].


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye 701 Virginia in a Dr. G and morning coffee


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Birthday blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from the sunny Athens, due to the good weather conditions i grab the chance for a visit in a Café.










Planta Nr. 1 - Fe.Ro


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from the sunny Athens, due to the good weather conditions i grab the chance for a visit in a Café.


You're looking good, Sid.

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in the late-mid morning


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's of London Cask #7 in the Ropp doggie. (Seller's photo.)


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M. Boswell Pennsylvania Dutch Treat - Ferretti Meerschaum Lined [new stem added,i modified the stem face]


----------



## Zeabed

Currently a large gift sample of H&H Capitol Stairs (no deer tongue thankfully) is in my rotation. In the Savorys Special Export canadian. A rather pleasant, relaxing burley-based blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanislaw London Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Century Black Spice - Fallion [rustic-paint work is mine, i also added the Cross and a modified mouthpiece]


----------



## JimInks

Tilbury in a 2003 black grain etched Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a smooth top.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*28th October 1940 - 28th October 2015*

Today is one of the greatest days in Greek History.That date at 1940 the Italian army with a support from the Albanians were invaded to my country at 5.00 am.

I smoked McClelland grand orientals Yenice Agonya and raise a glass of Metaxas brandy to the memory of the Defenders. Those brave Greek men and women, Army and Citizens.All of them fought like real Heroes and thanks to them we are free now!
God rest their souls, we will always remember and honour them.
Long live Greek Army
Long live the Royal Constabulary and the EON.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sillem's Green.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Lousiana Red in the Parker of London _Jockey Club_. (As frequently is the case with me, the photo is the seller's.)


----------



## Rooke

Just smoked some CarterHall. I'm new to pipes so don't quite know right from wrong but its very smooth!


----------



## apollo

Dunhill Nightcap in a Blakemar panel Billard listening to the World Series.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens.










4noggins Catamount - Ferretti Meerschaum Lined.


----------



## Rooke

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from the sunny Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4noggins Catamount - Ferretti Meerschaum Lined.


That is a gorgeous picture. Hope you're enjoying it there!


----------



## Zeabed

_Coven_, a custom blend made to a customer's specifications (with guidance from Dan Spaniola) at Paul's Pipe Shop in Flint, MI. Intially dubbed _Starfire_, _Coven_ is still in its beta stage and currently consists of 30% perique, 40% red Virginia and 10% Syrian lat - all choice aged tobacco from Paul's. Strong nic, as befits a perique-heavy blend, this is not for the faint of heart. If the final product is better than this sample sent to me by the aforementioned customer, then it will be very good indeed. I smoked my first bowl in a group 1 Savorys Oxford 46 - I'm too old to smoke a strong nic blend in anything bigger! (Seller's photo.)


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Butera Royal Vintage Sweet Cavendish - Stanwell [new stem modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Charatan No27 - Fe.Ro with double Greek coffee as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am reading for a town in USA which her name inspired from the pioneer of the Greek Independence War at 1821, the city named "Ypsilanti" by the Demetrius Ypsilantis.

City of Ypsilanti

Here is his statue:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...2011.JPG/800px-Ypsilanti_Water_Tower_2011.JPG

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...lanti_Water_Tower_Exterior_Cross_and_bust.jpg










Briar Patch Black Ambrosia - Fallion


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Scottish Mixture - Greek Handmade pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I just finished the rustic work on a pipe of mine, i am tired enough for tonight, it's time for Dan Pipe Jubilee 30.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kong Christian Royal Mixture Sweet & Fruity - Stanwell [band added,mouthpiece replaced].


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of McClelland Dark Star in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Going to clean a few pipes now.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Erinmore Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of HU Asmara in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer. This will finish the stash.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog. Ice water and bergs are my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A friend’s Blood Meridian in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is HU RaiKo ChocoLat in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Smokers Choice - Cesare Barontini [i added a band and another mouthpiece].


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Zeabed

Chief Catoonah's Princes Street Mixture, in a perfect tobacco/pipe marriage with the Savory's Special Export large canadian. This be tasty. :vs_box:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Revelation in a 1978 smooth three quarter bend Danish Special with a volcano-ish bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Drew Estate Gatsby Luxury Flake in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl only of Michael Apitz White Blend in a Corn Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: 2012 Rolando’s Own in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Lane 125th Anniversary in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl 062 Byzantium - Fallion [my rustic-paint work,modified mouthpiece].


----------



## Zeabed

More Princes Street Mixture, this time in the Ferndown Tudor Root 3 stars.


----------



## JimInks

Marlin Flake in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cold weather plus bad mood for tonight, House of Smoke special edition 2009 in a Brebbia.


----------



## Rooke

Smoking some Peterson Holiday Blend 2014 in a classic corn cob. Thanks again @gtechva!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica. This is my first smoke in the Bing, which I just got today. Great pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania War Horse in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit. Working and listening to the BBC.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Otter Creek - Peterson Flame Grain.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Radford´s Rum Royal.


----------



## Zeabed

J. Patton _Crossroads_ in the Savinelli Porto Cervo 141 ks. I like Savinellis and particularly their smooth Porto Cervos. I read somewhere that they named this line after a port in Sardinia so apparently that is the briar used for it, but I don't know for sure. This is a nice-smoking chubby billiard and for me a good value.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Zeabed said:


> so apparently that is the briar used for it, but I don't know for sure.


There are 2-3 Briar providers in Greece, the "good" pieces [nice grain] travel to other countries and after some months we see them with a famous brand on it and of course in a much higher price.Keep in mind that some countries which are famous for their pipe makers as Denmark or Germany etc haven't got their own briar so they have to buy from another country. :gossip:










Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake - Butz Choquin Tropic.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClleland Blended Turkish Ribbon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Pirate Kake - Big Ben Nautic.


----------



## mike t

Start out with some Mac baren mixture in a savinelli Porto cervo, followed by some peter stokkebye natural dutch Cavendish in a savinelli pipe of the year 1990


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Amphora Original Blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 18.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in the Bannard silver ring bent billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Orange Coco in a Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen from the sunny Athens, have a happy week.Double-sweet Greek coffee plus cool water aside.










Poul Winslow No 1 - Ferretti [my rustic-paint work,i changed the stem too].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Winding Road.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen!










Balkan Sasieni - Stanwell with Greek coffee and cool water as a companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No. 23.


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's of London Cask #7 in the Savinelli Clark's Favorite.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk No. 10 Nice 'n Easy in a Corn Cob, a cappuccino plus cool water aside.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Black Honey - Ukraine Pear wood Calabash.


----------



## gtechva

Last year, when I got my pipes back out, I mentioned wanting to try P&C Best of the Rest. My youngest, Luke, surprised me with a bag. Smoking it in an Irish Second.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello Pipe-guys from the sunny Athens, after shopping it's time for coffee and cool water plus:










J.M Boswell Countryside - Fallion [rustication,paint,bronze band,mouthpiece are mine modifications].


----------



## Zeabed

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in the Savory's Special Export large canadian.


----------



## Zeabed

Elizabethan Mixture in the Dunhill shell briar 4110 billiard.


----------



## gtechva

a small meer of a friend's blend C and a cup of Earl Grey with local honey


----------



## Zeabed

More of this intermittent binge of Comoy's Cask #7 , this time in the Dunhill group 4 shell briar canadian.


----------



## mike t

Stokkebye natural dutch Cavendish in a savinelli seta 310, and is it good!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, may all of you have a nice week!










Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Danish Mixture.


----------



## mike t

Once again, PS dutch Cavendish in a savinelli 1990 year pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Sweet Coffee - Vauen.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #191 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Have enough left for another bowl.


----------



## mike t

PS dutch Cavendish in a savinelli spring billiard. This has definitely become a daily smoke for me.


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands _Legends_ in the Savinelli Porto Cervo 141ks billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Seasons Harvest time.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipeshop.net English Premium Mixture No 2 - Golden Gate.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Red Virginia Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Red Virginia Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth straight grain Karl Erik freehand with a pointy bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Drew Estate Gatsby Luxury Flake in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Test VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

SG Skiff in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Comoy's Cask #4 in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## NormH3

Enjoying some Navy Flake tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Georgian Cream.


----------



## Zeabed

Some old House of Windsor _Revelation_, in the Barling's Make Fossil lumberman.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. Going to work now.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Royal (USA).


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Drew Estate Gatsby Luxury Flake in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera. Have enough left for one more go round.


----------



## Zeabed

I liked H&H Capitol Stairs when I first tried it a few weeks ago, but now my taste for burley-based blend seems to be growing even more. This time in the Savinelli _Tortugas_ 804.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking a friend’s Brave New World in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Salty Dogs in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank. I have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking And So to Bed in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. Working and phone chatting with a friend who believes aliens from UFOs are roaming the world. I'd lose the argument if he joined this forum. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking P&W #191 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Moonshine XXX Blend in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Holmes - Big Ben.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## Ubiquitous

Hearth & Home El Niño in a Dr. Grabow bent riviera... Wonderful stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching the news.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Salty Dogs in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of HoW Revelation in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sir Walter Raleigh - Pipex.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a smooth three quarter bend early '70s Stanwell Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this tin of Drew Estate Gatsby Luxury Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of And So to Bed in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking HU Khoisaan in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Flying Dutchman Match in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Black Velvet - Stanwell.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Zeabed

Even more H&H Capitol Stairs, in the Edwards _Dakota_ billie.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of P&W #191 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. This will finish the stash.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. I got samples of six GQ blends today and will smoke and review them.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tordenskjold Special Blend.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## gtechva

Pete's blend C in a MM Cob Legend


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Mohawk River in the Stanwell Colonial 45 billie. This baccy comes really wet and Russ recommends that you don't dry it out. It's packed wet because it's the optimum condition for smoking it. But it is a wet one.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Latakia Layer Kake in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Zeabed said:


> H&H Mohawk River in the Stanwell Colonial 45 billie. This baccy comes really wet and Russ recommends that you don't dry it out. It's packed wet because it's the optimum condition for smoking it. But it is a wet one.


It's a really good black cavendish blend and vastly under rated. Dunno why more people don't notice it.


----------



## JimInks

And So to Bed in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking GQ Rum & Honey in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

De La Concha Marbella - Greek handmade pipe.


----------



## Zeabed

Again with the HoW Revelation, this time in the Savinelli Clark's Favorite.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Christmas Blend 2015 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe scene in a Greek movie from 1960.










Hall Brothers Pipe Dream-Four Corners Special - Design Berlin.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Working on reviews.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Lane 125th Anniversary in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking GQ Soft Scotch in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Holiday Spirit.


----------



## theboss928

Just started smoking a pipe and my first bowl was Frog Morton on the Bayou in my Falcon briar


----------



## Zeabed

HoW Revelation in the Radice Rubino billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Edward's Bishop Burley in a 1970s smooth straight grain Savinelli Oom Paul Non Pareil 9504 with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Zeabed

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in the Dunhill 4110 shell briar billie.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poeschl Brookfield Black Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Symphony in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## sugarcane1

P S Bullseye Flake, in a large carved face meet.


----------



## mike t

Stokkebye luxury twist flake in an also velani 1995 collection pipe


----------



## JimInks

GQ Latakia Layer Kake in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Christmas Blend 2015 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Zeabed

Squadron Leader in the Dunhill 2103 Chestnut billie.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Classic Line No16 - DB Schwerin 57


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## sugarcane1

mike t said:


> Stokkebye luxury twist flake in an also velani 1995 collection pipe


How is the twist flake?


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of GQ Rum & Honey in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a straight 2012 John Barrett made Sugar Barrel pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thomas Randford sunday's fantasy.


----------



## Zeabed

_Coven_, a blend custom blended for a customer (which makes a lot of word sense) by Paul's Pipe Shop in Flint, in the Savory's Oxford City 46.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of GQ Soft Scotch in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Two thirds of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of Flying Dutchman Match in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem. I have a couple ounces jarred that I'll revisit one day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Champagne - Passatore Olive wood.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Capitol Stairs in the Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s B Blend in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Not that far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins 5105 Stoved Virginia in a Big Ben and latter i will taste my wife's cookies with orange slices.

http://img6.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/21781/21781736b1b72ebf3374ea154adc64db4bb7b433.jpg


----------



## sugarcane1

Proper English in a Savinelli Bruno.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Hayward Mixture in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Latakia Layer Kake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Christmas Blend 2015 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill My Mixture 965 - Vauen.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Louisiana Red in the Peterson POY '09.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Zeabed

F&T Cut Blended Plug in the Ferndown Tudor Root 3 Stars.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kohlhase & Kopp No 11 - Design Berlin [modified].


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Kohlhase & Kopp No 11 - Design Berlin [modified].


I like the color of that bowl and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Symphony in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of GQ Rum & Honey in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

H&H Beverwyck in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vauen Jubilee Edition.


----------



## JimInks

GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of GQ Soft Scotch in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## Zeabed

Squadron Leader in the Sasieni Ruff-Root Four Dot _Burton_.


----------



## JimInks

Lane 125th Anniversary in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Amphora Brown in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang - Savinelli.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Angler's Dream in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Capitol Stairs in the Barling lumberman.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward's Bishop Burley in a 1970s smooth straight grain Savinelli Oom Paul Non Pareil 9504 with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Watch City Slices in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## sugarcane1

Admiralty in large tulip meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I worked on Stanwell Night & Day pipe, had problematic shank so i have made some sandpaper and repaint job plus i added a new stem. I smoked a bowl of Clan Aromatic and now i feel tired and it's time to go to bed.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania Bengal Slices in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking The Smoker Wise Guys in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Christmas Blend 2015 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: the last of my stash of Lane 125th Anniversary in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Juts finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of HU Khoisaan in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen The Banker's tobacco - Savinelli.


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands Grand Orientals Classic Samsun in the Barling pre-transition EXEL lumberman.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Comoy's Cask #4 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Truffle.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking GQ Soft Scotch in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Egg Nog, infused by me with Nicaraguan Flor de Cana rum for added flavor; in the Charatan Belvedere 4402 (Lane era) canadian (seller's photo).


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of GQ Christmas Blend 2015 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## sugarcane1

PS Bullseye Flake, in a Savinelli Bruno.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Amphora Brown in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC. Have enough left for two or three more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of a friend’s Blood Meridian in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke special edition 2009 - Fallion [modified].


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Louisiana Red in the Savinelli smooth Bing's Favorite.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Hayward Mixture in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Test Blend in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Luxury Blend.



gtechva said:


> I like the color of that bowl and stem.


Thank you! :vs_smile:


----------



## NormH3

Enjoying another bowl of Navy Flake and a splash of cheap bourbon on the rocks.


----------



## Zeabed

Squadron Leader in the Parker of London Jockey Club 05. (Seller's photo.)


----------



## droy1958

Had a bowl of Velvet from 1993, and some Homemade Flake from a bomb from @Bruck....


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Full Virginia Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy.


----------



## droy1958

Virginia Gold Black and Gold from Bruck.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk Black Cavendish ohne flavour - Savinelli Aries.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s C Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Comoy's Cask #4 in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands Legends in the Savorys Special Export large canadian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Justice Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania Bengal Slices in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## bwhite220

OGS in the Paul's Pipe Dub Sitter
Escudo in the sexy Diplomat Cob
Best of Show in the sexy Freestyle Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Brown in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Rum & Honey in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. Sure have had a lot of smokes out of this meer. Guess it was worth the $5.95 I paid for it back then! :vs_smile:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello members! Here in Athens we have "Sun with teeth" means there is a sun but the temperature is very low.










Dunhill Early Morning Pipe - Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Egg Nog infused with Nicaraguan rum, this time in the Ferndown Tudor Root 3 Stars.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Comoy's Cask #5 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica. Love this pipe! It brings out the best flavor from this tobacco, too.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Symphony in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU White Dog in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Got this and five other samples of HU blends, plus three variations of an upcoming HU blend that blender Hans Weidemann is working on. I get to provide feedback!


----------



## JimInks

HU Out of Africa in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## sugarcane1

PS BULLSEYE FLAKE IN A BUESHERS VINTAGE HICKORY.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in the Savinelli smooth Porto Cervo 802.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend double comfort stem calabash shape 483DC.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Sissinghurst in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania John Cotton’s Number 1 Mild in 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

H&H Beverwyck in a 1975 full bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of G&H Dark Flake Unscented in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend. Needed a little strength in my tobacco right about now.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: the last of this pouch of Amphora Brown in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipeshop.net Classic Line No 10 - Pipex [i added the briar band].


----------



## JimInks

Comoy's Cask #5 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Hayward Mixture in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #3 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #2 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking HU test blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Capitol Stairs in the Savinelli Clark's Favorite.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## sugarcane1

P.S. Luxury Navy Flake, in a hand made, (New Hickory) pipe.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with an amber colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own Mixture Cedros hand blended - Fallion.


----------



## Zeabed

More Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake, this time in the Mastro de Paja 3A Sun Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #3 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## mike t

Breaking in a brebbia Otto pollner with some Peter Stokkebye LBF.


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H _Mohawk River _in the Nerrup Selection smooth bent brandy shape (32).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane Very Cherry in a Pear Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania Bengal Slices in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## gtechva

Zeabed said:


> More Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake, this time in the Mastro de Paja 3A Sun Dublin.
> 
> View attachment 55646


Nice pipe.


----------



## Zeabed

gtechva said:


> Nice pipe.


Thank you, gtechva. I wish that either I were a better photographer or that the seller of this particular MdP had provided me with a better seller's photo. But the pipe itself always looks good and the briar and internals are perfect. One of my best flake and broken flake smokers. Only relative drawback is the undersized button on the stem, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## sugarcane1

Mississippi River, in a Buescher hickory.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256. Time to feed the cats!


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Gold of Mysore.


----------



## Zeabed

A Paul's Pipe Shop customer-custom blend, _Coven_ (30% perique, 40% red Virginia and 10% Syrian lat), in the Cavicchi Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Working and listening to Killing Patton.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane BCA in a Corn Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of P&W #10 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## sugarcane1

P.S. Luxury Navy Flake in Tulip Meer followed, with a MM CG.


----------



## JimInks

Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania John Cotton’s Smyrna in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: 2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Greece although the temperature is 15 °C in the balcony.










Solani White & Black - Vauen [rustic-paint work is mine, i added the ring and the stem].


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Zeabed

Capstan Gold Navy in the Barling's Make Ye Old Wood Liverpool T.V.F.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #2 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #3 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Comoy's Cask #4 in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author. Have enough left for a bowl or two.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Black - Fallion [modified in shank to look as a ring, new stem added].


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sergeant Miller’s Inker’s Mixture in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Justice Mixture in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

HU White Dog in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## JimInks

HU Out of Africa in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

HU Sissinghurst iin a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Corneil & Diehl Engine No99 - Molina.


----------



## anderronshi

Straus Wenceslas in a Digby Bulldog estate today.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #2 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Perfection.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## anderronshi

Tsuge Raijin.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #3 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## sugarcane1

Comoys cask 4 in a new glazed clay, bent.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand.


----------



## JimInks

1970s War Horse bar in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Standard Tobacco Company’s Prototype War Horse bar in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking 2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3.

Love the War Horse Bar prototype.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica. Working and listening to the audio version of Hitler's Last Days.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from trying the new Super Value English Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Black Shag - Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands Legends in the Savinelli smooth Tortuga 804.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Standard Tobacco Company’s Prototype War Horse bar in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Comoy's Cask #4 in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A bowl of Solani Grün Blend 127 in a Danske Club and then i will taste my wife's home made mandarin liqueur.


----------



## Zeabed

Edgeworth Red in the Stanwell Colonial 45.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## droy1958

Finally getting a chance to have a smoke....


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania John Cotton’s Smyrna in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: HU test blend #2 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Standard Tobacco Company’s Prototype War Horse bar in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Red Paramour in the Peterson Return of Sherlock Holmes _Lestrade_.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

HU JU 52 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of HU test blend #2 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. This will finish this test sample from HU.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: HU test blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M. Boswell Sweet and Mild - Ferretti Meerschaum Lined [i added the mouthpiece].


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Justice Mixture in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. This finishes the sample.


----------



## droy1958

Thanks @Bruck


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1970s War Horse bar in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 2012 Rolando’s Own in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU English Breakfast in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, i am drinking double Greek coffee with cool water aside and i am smoking:










Hearth and Home Marquee Black House in the above Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in a bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sillem's Green while i am reading for the liberation of Homs at Syria.


----------



## JimInks

P&W "Valhala" in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## droy1958

BARI Pearl....


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside.


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's of London Cask #7 in the Peterson POY '09.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

Butz Choquin Marigny Deluxe w/ @NeverBend Professor Blend.....


----------



## pipinho

Smoking some St. Bruno ready rubbed (2 years old) in my parker these days. Bruno is descent but i was expecting more. lol i guess i hyped myself too much.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Butera Royal Vintage - Svendborg [i added a new ring and a new mouthpiece].


----------



## JimInks

HU Masai in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Liebman's Scottish Flake (aka Luxury Scottish Flake) in the Dunhill 4110 Shell Briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking GQ Soft Scotch in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## droy1958

Peterson Donegal Rocky 120 with some 1993 Velvet from @Bruck


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Punto Oro with some Casablanca....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Honeydew - Capitello [new ring and mouthpiece added].


----------



## Zeabed

Six-year old Balkan Sasieni in the Sasieni Ruff-Root Four Dot_ Burton_.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West tomato.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2012 Reiner’s Long Golden Flake in a smooth 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking scenes from a Greek film at 1966



















I am smoking Peter Stokkbey Sweet Vanilla










in the above Ferretti Meerschaum Lined [my rustic-paint work].


----------



## JimInks

HU Masai in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## Zeabed

More Liebman's Scottish Flake, in another dunnie: a circa 1960 production year shell briar canadian. (Seller's photo, as it frequently is - but not always.)


----------



## droy1958

Savinelli Punto Oro Mister G.....


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Symphony in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Super Value Bourbon Whiskey in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sillmem's Red - Fallion [i added the band and the mouthpiece].


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## Zeabed

Altadis 1-M (from an older batch) in the Bjarne bent (brandy?).


----------



## JimInks

Windsail Original in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## droy1958

Bari Wiking....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Michael Apitz Black Blend.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

GQ Christmas Blend 2015 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Super Value English Mixture in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

St. Bruno Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Yenidje Supreme - Stanwell.


----------



## JimInks

Super Value Bourbon Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## Zeabed

House of Windsor _Revelation_ in the Comoy's Tradition pot-billiard.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

HU test blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a 2015 John Barrett slight bend smooth rock maple poker with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Windsail Original in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Catamount.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Super Value English Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## Zeabed

More Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake, this time in the Mastro de Paja 3A Sun liverpool/canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Rum & Honey in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens! I am drinking double Greek coffee and i am smoking Briar Patch General Jackson plus a tweak of McConnell Syrian Latakia.










Cesaro Barontini.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Windsail Original in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Caledonian Melange No. 421.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking St. James Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit.


----------



## Zeabed

House of Windsor Revelation, in the Ropp doggie.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania John Cotton’s Number 1 Mild in 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a slight bent 1970's Caminetto 103 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning dear members, greetings from Athens.We have sun here and the temperature is 12-14ºC, i am searching for a new service boots in e-stores while drinking double Greek coffee and i am smoking:










4noggins Lord Methley's - Aldo Morelli.


----------



## Zeabed

...and more HoW Revelation, this time in the other Ropp, a bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. Starting to run low on this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Mystery plug in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy. The friend who sent me the plug didn't know what it is, and I'm trying to figure it out, too.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: HU test blend #3 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. Have enough for another bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: 2012 Best Brown Plug in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. I'll find out if the mystery plug I smoked earlier is this.


----------



## droy1958

BARI Pearl...


----------



## Zeabed

And yet even more HoW Revelation, this time in the Chacom St. Claude.


----------



## droy1958

Jost A1 and Velvet thanks to @Bruck....


----------



## JimInks

Super Value English Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #10 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

2002 McClelland Anniversary in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Countryside - Vauen.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseur Flake in the Savinelli smooth walnut Bing's Favorite.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur #1 in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./Bur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of SG Skiff in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## droy1958

In a Venturi....


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

HU Sissinghurst in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Have enough left for a couple more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 1980s made in London no name smooth straight apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Pipers from Athens-Greece, we have sun here and the temperature is 12ºC.I am drinking an espresso while i am thinking for a modification in a pipe.










Sutliff Private Stock Roma Vita - Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

And yet again even more HoW Revelation, this time in the Edwards _Dakota_ billie. This batch of HoW Revelation must come from a year before the product began its slow, sad decline. In any case, it sure tastes great.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va./Bur #2 in a 1990's Grenci medium bend freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Rich Dark Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10. Have enough left for about three bowls.


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking HU White Dog in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large. Have enough left for a couple more bowls.


----------



## droy1958

Jost A1....


----------



## JimInks

2002 McClelland Anniversary in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff English Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Zeabed

P&C Black Spice in the Peterson Return of Sherlock Holmes _Lestrade_.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a mid-late 1930s straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Symphony in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens, i am smoking McClelland Drama Reserve in a Big Ben and while i am drinking my double Greek coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of HU Sissinghurst in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Louisiana Red in the Savinelli smooth Porto Cervo 802 canadian.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Reiner’s Long Golden Flake in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I smoke McClelland Navy Cavendish and latter [lot of] Captain Morgan Rum for all of those who served in Coast Guard or Merchant Navy as my father did.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Schurch Moschita in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Classic Line No 10 Gruner Apfel - Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

Last night: McClellands Legends in the Ardor Urano poker.









This morning: Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in the Peterson POY '09.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of G&H Dark Flake Unscented in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Russ’ Candy Corn in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I just saw the James Bond "Spectre" movie while smoking Ashton Guilty Pleasure in a Brebbia.Latter i will drink one glass of my wife's home-made mandarin liqueur.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Scotty’s Pancake in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking a friend’s Brave New World in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of HU White Dog in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Connoisseurs Flake in the Dunhill Chestnut 2103 billie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Irish Whiskey.


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie 33 White Briar with Dunhill Royal Yacht


----------



## droy1958

Jobey Torino...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from the sunny Athens, the temperature is 15ºC.I am smoking Briar Patch King's Ransom in this Fallion [modified].


----------



## Zeabed

HoW Revelation in the Barling's Make Ye Old Wood 'Fossil' lumberman (253).


----------



## droy1958

Old Peterson Donegal Rocky 120....


----------



## droy1958

Jost A1...


----------



## Zeabed

Peter Street 306 English Oriental Supreme in a Savory's Argyll 342.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Vanilla - Butz Choquin [new band and mouthpiece added].


----------



## Zeabed

Edgeworth Red in a pipe I just received as a holiday gift: a Cayuga from Paul's Pipe Shop - according to the presentation box: "Lorenzo Contour Novara 901", a sandblast canadian. It's an oil-cured chamber with the "Miracle Cake" treatment. So this is what well-done oil curing does. Sweet and incredibly smooth smoking. No pics yet.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Black & Virginia.


----------



## droy1958

BARI Pearl.....


----------



## Zeabed

Paul's Pipe Shop _Arrowhead_ in the Altinok Lee Van Cleef emulation meer (as in For A Few Dollars More - a prophetic title for this pipe!).


----------



## Zeabed

Paul's Pipe Shop _Chocolate Cube Bu_rley in the Mastro de Paja_ Castanea _doggie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own No 77.


----------



## droy1958

Nightcap in a Sasieni Old England....Merry Christmas to all...


----------



## Zeabed

More Paul's Chocolate Cube Burley, this time in the Guildhall, for a first smoke in a warm Christmas morning.


----------



## droy1958

Milano King's Ransom in a Venturi... Thanks @Cool Breeze...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Merry Christmas and all kind of good wishes to you all from Athens-Greece.










This was from my morning in a Cafe, tonight i am not able to smoke a pipe due to lot of food and drink in the dinner.I will give you the details tomorrow, cheers my friends!


----------



## Zeabed

Peter Street 306 English Oriental Supreme in the Savory's Argyll 286.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The yesterday's Christmas menu was:

Lamb with rice
Sauce: mayonnaise,yoghurt,mustard,paprika,oil,salt and pepper
Salad: cabbage,carrot,dill,beets,oil,vinegar with honey.
Αccompanying: cheese with oil & oregano,bread,wine [both home made].










John Patton Winter Heartbeat - Fallion [rustic-paint work is mine, i also added the mouthpiece and the Cross].


----------



## Zeabed

Coven, a new customer's specs blend put together by Paul's Pipe Shop: 30% choice Perique, 40% red Virginia and 10% Syrian latakia. In the Savory's Special Export large canadian.


----------



## droy1958

Dunhill EMP in the GBD Country Club, and my wife wanted me to smoke some of that good smelling tobacco (Captain Black) in one of my many beater pipes....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture.


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Kaywoodie Flame Grain, and PS Luxury Flake in a Jost A1....


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Kaywoodie White Briar...


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands Legends in the Savinelli smooth Porto Cervo 141ks, a chubby billiard with the type of capacious bowl that I prefer for English/Oriental blends.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Black Cordial - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, i am smoking Danish Mixture Vanille Ηausmarken while reading about a new historical project here in Greece:

Colossus of Rhodes Project


----------



## droy1958

Old Jost Special Canadian.....


----------



## droy1958

Yelo-Bole Duo Lined....


----------



## droy1958

Burley Light w/o a Bite in an Old Jost Canadian.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece, have a nice week.










Brookfield Black Vanilla - Real Briar [my paint-rustic work].


----------



## Zeabed

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, i am smoking Danish Mixture Vanille Ηausmarken while reading about a new historical project here in Greece:
> 
> Colossus of Rhodes Project


I've heard about this too, Sid. I hope it works out, after all it was one of the Seven Wonders.


----------



## Zeabed

Spaniola's Chocolate Cube Burley in the Savory's _Curzon_.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I didn't knew that there is a Santa Claus university in Colorado.
Are You Santa Claus? A Look At Professional Kris Kringles And How They Prepare For Christmas

I smoke Clan Aromatic, inside the room i have 22.6ºC and 52% although outside is 6ºC and 65%.



Zeabed said:


> I've heard about this too, Sid. I hope it works out, after all it was one of the Seven Wonders.


The donations from the people will save the situation, those damned officials from Greek Ministry of Culture don't care.


----------



## droy1958

A well deserved bowl in the Kaywoodie Flame Grain. Been stacking furniture all day at the lake house as the water is coming up. We've had 8.9" here at the house in the last 3 days. You boys down in Texas hang on as we're sending it your way.....


----------



## Zeabed

Paul Spaniola's 58th Anniversary blend in the Savinelli Tortuga 804.


----------



## droy1958

Sasieni Old England with a Luxury Twist...


----------



## gtechva

That's a bunch of rain. Hope you don't take on too much damage.


----------



## droy1958

gtechva said:


> That's a bunch of rain. Hope you don't take on too much damage.


 There's 280k coming in the lake, and 195k going out. That math sucks for the house. I know they're doing what they can as there's a tremendous amount of water and they can't dump all the water from all the lakes as it will be crazy downstream....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens, i have 20 ºC and 48% RH inside the room and i am smoking










B&B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard - Greek Handmade pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Fine & Elegant.


----------



## gtechva

First Day of Spring in an Italian basket rhodi


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in the Ferndown Tudor Root 3 Star.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## droy1958

In a Yello-Bole Duo-Lined.....


----------



## droy1958

In an unknown nose warmer......


----------



## droy1958

It's time for my nightcap in a Jobey Torino.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I smoke J.M Boswell Sweet Dreams in the above Fallion [i added the ring and i modified the mouthpiece]. Inside the room i have 20ºC and 59% although outside is 10ºC and 67%.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane _Red Paramour_ in the Savinelli Clark's Favorite.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye 701 Virginia for my first bowl in this ebay meerschaum


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Erinmore Mixture.


----------



## Zeabed

Peter St. 306 English Oriental Supreme in the Savinelli Silver 121 ks.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Holiday Spirit - Greek Gilt Edged handmade pipe.










This was my last post and pipe smoke for 2015, i will be out of forum for few days due to my 1st Year vacations in my homeland.Best wishes for all the members, Happy New Year with prosperity-health and lot of pipe smoking.
See you at 2016!


----------



## Zeabed

Spaniola's 58th Anniversary blend in the Chacom St. Claude 43. Apparently Paul Spaniola was able to get his hand on the recipe for Lake district floral blends, because there is a slight Gawith, Hoggarth-y aroma in this blend.


----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie 22 White Briar with Dubliner tobacco....


----------



## Zeabed

HoW _Revelation_ in the Ropp smooth brown 80 doggie.


----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie Flame Grain with Orlik Golden Sliced....


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane _Red Paramour _in the Barling's Make YOW "Fossil" lumberman.


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Twist Flake in an old Italian Brewster....I read that these were made by Rossi. Anybody have a clue?....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Zeabed

HoW Revelation in the Comoy's Golden Grain 215.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Edward's Bishop Burley in a 1970s smooth straight grain Savinelli Oom Paul Non Pareil 9504 with a horn ferrule.


----------



## droy1958

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake in a ? It has "1986" on the underside of the shank, and "Italy" on the end of the stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of G&H Cherry Cream Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking HU English Breakfast in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Uhle BJ’s Cavendish in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking SPC Plum Pudding in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## Zeabed

Solani Aged Burley Flake in the Sasieni Royal Stuart 78N bulldog. (Seller's photo.)


----------



## gtechva

Deerstalker in a small acorn shape Brewster


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## gtechva

some Best of the Rest in a smooth bent Dr. Grabow


----------



## droy1958

WDC Milano Lockmount.....


----------



## droy1958

GBD Country Club London made....


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of G&H Cherry Cream Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Uhle BJ’s Cavendish in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## droy1958

Bari Pearl...


----------



## JimInks

GQ Latakia Layer Kake in a big 1978 Strambach gourd calabash with a meer cap.


----------



## droy1958

Jost Special Canadian. This is one of five Jost pipes I got and all were pretty well rode hard. I believe the previous owner banged it on the street to knock the ash out of it. This one had around 3/16" of cake and I couldn't even get my little finger in the bowl. I gave it a ream job and cleaned the heck out of the stem and shank. She's not pretty, but the first bowl out of it tastes pretty dang spanky.......


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of HU English Breakfast in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## droy1958

Dr. Grabow Viscount Ajustomatic White Briar with Dubliner blend from Ted's Pipe Shop....


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of McClelland 2015 Christmas Cheer in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139. One of the better CC entries.


----------



## droy1958

Peterson P-lip Donegal 120...


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg.


----------



## Zeabed

HoW _Revelation_ in the Savory's Argyll 286. (Photo from the ebay seller; the man they call Goose.)


----------



## JimInks

Just finished running errands and two bowls of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## droy1958

A bit of PS Luxury Navy Flake in the unnamed nose warmer.....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Schurch Moschita in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Uhle Black Stoker in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a 2004 smooth long stem Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3. Have enough left for a couple bowls.


----------



## droy1958

Casablanca in The House of Westminster Ltd. King's Guard.....Looks like you could pick one of these up for $1.00 in 1939
https://books.google.com/books?id=5U...20pipe&f=false


----------



## Zeabed

Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in the Cayuga canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

Jost A1 Canadian with some PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake....


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip. Not sure what I wanted to smoke more: the tobacco or the pipe. I settled for the best of both worlds!!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. A great tobacco!


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of GQ's delicious Rum & Honey in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: D&R Windsail Original in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville. Have enough left for two more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.The temperature is 20°C and the moisture is 66%
This is my first post for 2016 and i'd like to share with you some pictures from my New Year's Day vacations in my parents house.

http://i.imgur.com/m5LVjON.jpg?1










Wishes for lot of pipe smoking this year!


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane_ Red Paramour_ in the Stanwell Colonial 207(Danish-made).


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.The temperature is 20°C and the moisture is 66%
> This is my first post for 2016 and i'd like to share with you some pictures from my New Year's Day vacations in my parents house.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/m5LVjON.jpg?1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishes for lot of pipe smoking this year!


 Looks delicious....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in an old medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand.


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's of London Cask #7 in the Barling Dublin (5299) T.V.F., early transition.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Glad to have the chance to smoke it again.


----------



## droy1958

Unnamed Italian and a Jost Canadian below that I just finished cleaning up a bit. This is the first bowl out of it.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## droy1958

A Jost Supreme....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you Gentlemen!
Peterson Old Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Schurch Moschita 408 in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

C&D Billy Budd in the Kaywoodie Flame Grain....


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a gold colored stem.


----------



## droy1958

Dr. Grabow Viscount Ajustomatic White Briar....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## sparky1

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking the last of my stash of D&R Windsail Original in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## Zeabed

Park-Lane Red Paramour in the Peterson POY '09.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Gold - Savinelli.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Uhle BJ’s Cavendish in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of St. Bruno Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens, the temperature outside is 16°C and the humidity is 70%
I am smoking McClelland M55 Georgian Cream.


----------



## droy1958

Yello-Bole, "Duo-lined".....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## droy1958

DH 2 Bent Fat Apple Briar with the last of the Dunhill EMP. More on order....


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Half Va., Half Burley with dark fired Kentucky in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule. Have enough for a couple more bowls.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk No. 10 Nice 'n Easy.


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster _403 Superior Round Slices_ in the Parker of London Jockey Club billiard.


----------



## droy1958

Old Yello-Bole Imperial with some Dubliner Tobacco. It's a Latakia forward blend from Ted's Pipe Shoppe in Tulsa....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## BrandonD

Black Car, a blend from a local B&M. Only my 2nd bowl. Still not sure if I'm doing it right or if I'll like pipe smoking. Still have a prominent plastic taste with this pipe that kind of overpowers the tobacco, and not a whole lot of smoke input for taste. Probably doing something/a lot of things wrong.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Athens: Temperature 12°C and Humidity 53%, i am smoking Golfer's Pleasure Danish Blend.



BrandonD said:


> Only my 2nd bowl. Still not sure if I'm doing it right or if I'll like pipe smoking. Still have a prominent plastic taste with this pipe that kind of overpowers the tobacco, and not a whole lot of smoke input for taste. Probably doing something/a lot of things wrong.


Which pipe you have? A photo will help.


----------



## BrandonD

Just a cheap pipe my wife got for me for Christmas. I told her I was interested in giving it a try and didn't want a fancy/expensive one...

Looks like it has "STAR" inscribed on it.


----------



## Zeabed

Red Paramour in the Mastro de Paja _Castanea_ bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a 2013 MM straight Legend. Forgot I had some of this left.


----------



## droy1958

Frog Morton Cellar in the Super Grain Kaywoodie....


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

St. Bruno Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Stokkebye English Luxury in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Nottingham Lace: Noir in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin. Have enough left for a couple bowls.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West tomato.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens, the weather here: 17°C ,27% and 3 Bf NW.










McClelland Tastemaster.


----------



## Zeabed

McClellands _Legends_ in the Dunhill Chestnut billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## droy1958

Frog Morton Cellar in a Dr. Grabow White Briar....


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

1776 Old Dominion in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## droy1958

Let some of the Penzance dry out for an hour or so and tossed it in the Saseni Old England.....


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake in a GBD Country Club...


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## droy1958

WDC Milano Lock Mount.....


----------



## JimInks

P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule. Almost finished with this stash.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stokkebye English Luxury in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through the last of this pouch of 2011 Villiger Maryland No. 333 in a giant size 2002 full bend black sandblasted Ardor Urano with the initials D.R.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens, the temperature inside is 21.4 and the humidity is 47%










Ilsteds Own No 99 - Fallion [i added the ring and mouthpiece].


----------



## JimInks

1776 Old Dominion in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Out of Africa in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Have enough left for about half a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. Next is G&H Bob’s Chocolate in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T 13 in a Corn Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley with dark fired Kentucky in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Starting to run low on this blend now.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens, inside the house the temperature is 20.9 and the humidity is 57%










J.M Boswell Cherry Smash - Brebbia.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a straight 1984 MM General cob.


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's Cask #7 in the Savory's Special Export, a large canadian.


----------



## gtechva

C&D 5 o'clock Shadow in a Dr G Duke


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of St. Bruno Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Have enough left for a bowl or two.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of HU Out of Africa in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer. This will finish the stash.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens, inside the house the temperature is 23.1 and the humidity is 60%
I am smoking Rajek's No. 25 with cool water beside me and latter i will taste my wife's chicken-pie.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Standard Tobacco Company of Pennsylvania John Cotton’s Smyrna in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem. Just in time for dinner!


----------



## droy1958

Had the Tsuge in a Yello-Bole and the Pirate Cake in a Jost.......


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way though this bowl of St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## droy1958

Playing "Mad Scientist" and making up a blend of my own. A dose of Black Cav, Virginia, Burley and Latakia. Trying it out in the Venturi pipe so I know I don't have any ghosting. These pipes are good for a true flavor.....


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of Stanwell Melange in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Nottingham Lace: Noir in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a short smoke: Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever smoked (which was my father’s pipe), a late 1950s smooth with etched grooves straight Willard long stem adjustomatic Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through another short smoke: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from the sunny Athens, inside the house the temperature is 21.4 and the humidity is 55%










McClelland Old Church - Capitello [ring and mouthpiece added].


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash. Have enough left for about three bowls.


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Epiphany, jarred in 2009, in the Savinelli Clark's Favorite.


----------



## droy1958

965 in an old Flame Grain....


----------



## JimInks

Home after running errands and smoking two bowls of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## droy1958

Jobey Torino....


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of GQ Nottingham Lace: Noir in a smooth 1981 Century full bend natural egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Rum.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

G&H Cherry Cream Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Chestnut in the Savinelli Tortuga 804 canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Hayward Mixture in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

Stokkebye English Luxury in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. Have enough for two or three bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## Zeabed

HoW _Revelation_ in the Savory's _Argyll_ 342.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## droy1958

In a little short snorter.....


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2002 black sandblast full bend D.R. Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano with a slightly tapered far side of the bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the temperature inside is 20.2C and the humidity is 52%










Georg Jensen - Herman Lane I-Q.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of the original Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09). Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule. As I just got some of the original, I jarred the ounce of the Match I had left, save for this bowl. This Match is certainly closer to the original than Lane Limited Ready Rubbed.


----------



## JimInks

1776 Old Dominion in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, the temperature inside is 20.8C and the humidity is 58%
I am smoking Bentley Virginia Honey Dew and latter i will taste apple with honey and cinnamon.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a 1977 medium bend Tinderbox Ropp cherry wood poker made in France.


----------



## droy1958

Haunted Bookshop in an old Brewster....


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of St. Bruno Flake in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## Zeabed

Red Paramour in the Ferndown Tudor Root 3 Stars. (Seller's photo, of course.)


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Twist Flake in an old Peterson Donegal Rocky 120 P-lip....


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## droy1958

Old Jost Supreme with some Beth Mix....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## droy1958

Taking this Willard on her maiden voyage. The first bowl in her is a blend I made up. The good thing is it's good. The bad thing is I have no idea how to duplicate it....


----------



## JimInks

GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band. Have enough for about three more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of MacBaren Modern Virginia Loose Cut in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the temperature inside is 22.6C and the humidity is 44%










Briar Patch Natural Dutch Cavendish - Stanwell.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Mellow in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in the Mastro de Paja 3A Sun dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Tsuge Summer Daydream in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

King Charles Smoking Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens, although we have sun the temperature is 19.7 C and the humidity 37%










Rattray's Red Repparee - Butz Choquin.


----------



## Zeabed

Peter Stok. 306 English Oriental Supreme in the Mastro de Paja 3A Sun canadian or liverpool (the shape of the shank is in between the two shapes - so it's anybody's guess). Seller's photo.


----------



## droy1958

My first cob with some Fall Classic......


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Not that far away from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

New Canadian estate pipe and some Froggy Cajun.....


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. Have about three bowls worth left.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. One of my best smokers.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

Needed more perique, so I'm smoking SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold colored acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

Got a belly full of Chinese food. and an earful of the "Dutchess of Coolsville" going. Life is good....


----------



## JimInks

King Charles Smoking Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## droy1958

Let them smoke kake. I hope I don't get hanged.....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy. Always liked this pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Heine's Blend in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang - Molina.


----------



## Zeabed

Red Paramour in the Savinelli smooth Porto Cervo 'stretch' 802.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of FVF in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter. Still taste a trace of MacBaren Pure Virginia from earlier smokes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice.


----------



## JimInks

King Charles Smoking Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## droy1958

Early Kaywoodie Super Grain on the Dunhill Big Boat......


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato. An under rated tobacco in a really good VaPer pipe.


----------



## droy1958

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a Kaywoodie Relief Grain....


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## droy1958

Finishing up with some Nightcap in a Bari Pearl. Need to get to the farm tomorrow and get some work done.....


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Capstan Blue in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to the forum members, here the weather is cloudy, the temperature inside is 20.2 C and the humidity 59%










J.M Boswell Paradise - Fallion [ring and stem added].


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Zeabed

Paul's Pipe Shop _Maple Walnut_ in the Barling Flat Bent 5639 London England TVF.


----------



## gtechva

Wish I had bought more of these Irish Seconds
Yesterday work bag mix in the straight

Today H&H Classic Burley Kake in the bent


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this stash of Smoker’s Pride Mellow in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Schurch Moschita 408 in a 1990 Irish Second (Peterson) smooth straight grain Oom Paul.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cloudy night with some wind, the temperature inside is 23.5 C and the humidity is 55%










Stanwell Fruit & Vanilla - House of Smoke 185.


----------



## JimInks

First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo craving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Christmas Blend 2015 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. This will finish the stash.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Danish Mixture - Stanwell S.Bang 165 [i added the ring].


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul with a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a 2015 John Barrett slight bend smooth rock maple poker with a walnut shank.


----------



## Treeleaf

Trying Davidoff Red Mixture for the first time in my Amorelli...still not sure of the exact model.


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in the Savinelli Smooth Porto Cervo 141ks.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight i smoked 2 bowls of Jock Scott Creamy Malt and i raised a glass of brandy in the memory of Jean Pierre Boyer [1776-1850] and you know why?

_In 1821, Haiti provided aid to the Greek struggle against Turkish Occupation. On the first day of 1804 and after 14 years of violent conflicts between the African slaves and French colonists, Haiti made history by being the first independent African nation in the world. 16 years later, the declaration of the Greek Revolution against the ruling Ottoman Empire received a warm response in Haiti. Not only was Haiti the first country that recognised the Greek War of Independence and the Greek state but 100 volunteers also departed from the island to join Greeks. Unfortunately those brave men never arrived in Greece, probably because of a pirate attack on their ship. It is interesting, however how the free nation of ex-slaves viewed its role in the world supporting the liberation of slaves worldwide. Jean-Pierre Boyer, President of Haiti, responded positively to the requests of the Paris Greek Committee in 1822 to help Greece . In his letter to the Committee, he said that Haitian government would like to support the fair Greek Revolution by sending money to revolutionaries to purchase weapons. The young republic did not help financially&#8230; But, the truth is that Haiti did find another way to help. It sent 25 tons coffee beans to the revolutionaries, in order to be sold to buy weapons._

http://img2.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/21972/21972542003396410e3d5f9f500b6aa550449702.jpg

In 1935, Princess Marina of Greece visited Haiti to express her country's gratitude for Haiti's contribution to the struggle against Turkish domination.
On January 12, 2010 Haiti was hit by a powerful earthquake, which caused a humanitarian catastrophe. The dead have reached the 316,000 and the homeless exceeded 1,600,000. Greece, acknowledging its debt to the country that first recognized the rights of the Independence War of 1821, was among the first who sent rescuers to help saving lives.



Treeleaf said:


> Trying Davidoff Red Mixture for the first time in my Amorelli...still not sure of the exact model.


Madam, may i ask if you are a Boer?


----------



## Treeleaf

Sid.Stavros said:


> Madam, may i ask if you are a Boer?


Indeed I am, although without all the awkward racist connotations


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank. A can of Hansen's Mandarin Lime made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Steelers - Broncos.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Next is King Charles Smoking Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Egg Nog, well-infused for three days with Nicaraguan _Flor de Caña_ rum, in the Charatan Belvedere 442 (Lane Era) Canadian. (Obviously, photo is from the ebay seller of this estate pipe.)


----------



## JimInks

GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching Bulldog Drummond's Revenge.


----------



## Treeleaf

Some more Davidoff Red Mixture. I am in love...such a lovely taste and aroma and a nice cool smoke, much more so than Cellini Classico. If only it were cheaper haha.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through the last of my stash of G&H Cherry Cream Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Treeleaf said:


> Indeed I am, although without all the awkward racist connotations


I have a friend from here, Kostas Matsagos, his father died and buried there and now lives in Greece.I have Greeks from my village which left the country some decades ago for the well known reasons.I read Military History since a kid and i know your story and i assure you that even today when Greeks coming and asking about the South African embassy first i explain them where is and second i start conversation with them giving my support.We read specific sites and we know about the situation down there, i have post a lot here in Greece for the Boers so don't worry my question if you are a Boer was very friendly.

I have bought Gourd Calabash pipes and i know a pipe-tobacco store from your country.

_Beste groete uit Athene-Griekeland_ :smile2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipeshop.net Premium Mixture No2 English - Stanwell


----------



## Zeabed

Peter St. 306 English Oriental Supreme in the Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series _Rathbone_.


----------



## Treeleaf

Sid.Stavros said:


> We read specific sites and we know about the situation down there, i have post a lot here in Greece for the Boers so don't worry my question if you are a Boer was very friendly.
> 
> I have bought Gourd Calabash pipes and i know a pipe-tobacco store from your country.
> 
> _Beste groete uit Athene-Griekeland_ :smile2:


Oh lovely! I just always feel I should clarify haha...

http://www.cigarforums.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur #1 in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## droy1958

Hearth and Home Black Marquee in a Grabow White Briar.....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Hayward Mixture in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## JimInks

First try at MacBaren's Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren 7 Seas Regular Blend.



Treeleaf said:


> Oh lovely! I just always feel I should clarify haha...


Don't worry, here in Greece [especially those who served in the Army] we know the whole matter down there and we don't rely to Media.
There is a pipe maker named Goussard in Cape Town.


----------



## JimInks

First try at MacBaren's Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## droy1958

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader in a Jost Canadian.....


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## Treeleaf

Sid.Stavros said:


> There is a pipe maker named Goussard in Cape Town.


Oh, good to know, I am actually in Cape Town...I will have to take a look.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Dunhill Standard Match in a 2003 Ural full bend egg shaped Lattice meer.


----------



## JimInks

GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Ferretti.


----------



## Zeabed

More extra rum-infused H&H Egg Nog, this time in the Bjarne.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## JimInks

Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River....


----------



## Zeabed

Chain-piping: Started with Comoy's Cask #7 in the Dunhill Chestnut billie and then segue-ed right over to H&H Chestnut, in the Savory's Argyll 286 chubby billiard. (Sellers photos.)


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## droy1958

Dubliner which is a local Lat Bomb in a Howal Dublin. Isn't That Ironic (Don't You Think)....


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## droy1958

Peter Stokkebye 83 Amsterdam in a Savinelli King's Cross.....


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2002 black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPerTurkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Treeleaf

Cellini Classico in my Amorelli. Not too crazy about this one since I've now tried some better ones, but I still have 2-3 bowlfulls left so what the heck.

ETA: Okay, no, the reason why I didn't enjoy it was because I hadn't slowed down my puffing yet...now that I have it's quite pleasant.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing work and this bowl of Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the rainy Athens, the temperature inside is 21.6 C and the humidity 39%










James J. Fox Provost - Savinelli.


----------



## Zeabed

More H&H Chestnut, in the Barling's Make Ye Old Wood liverpool (129) (T.V.F). (Seller's photo.)


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Zeabed

C&D Epiphany in the Savory's_ Curzon_.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconists - King's Ransom in an Old Kaywoodie Super Grain....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from the "cold" Athens, the temperature inside is 23.1 C [outside is 6 C] and the humidity 41%
I am smoking Benjamin Hartwell Signature blend in a Gourd Calabash.


----------



## Zeabed

Cult _Blood Red Moon _in the Nerrup Selection 32.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 2015 Christmas Cheer in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

Schurch Moschita 408 in a 1990 Irish Second (Peterson) smooth straight grain Oom Paul.


----------



## gtechva

Firestorm in an Italian basket Rhodesian


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420.


----------



## droy1958

Lat Lovers Kake...


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.










Bill Bailey's Best blend - Savinelli


----------



## Treeleaf

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Bailey's Best blend - Savinelli


Love the pipe!


----------



## JimInks

GQ Chocolate & Vanilla in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## Zeabed

Peter St. 306 English Oriental Supreme in the Savory's Argyll 342.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight i have in my bowl DTM Mellow Mallard, cool water beside me. My wife just finished her new marmalade [orange+apple+lemon] which i will taste a little bit after the smoke.



Treeleaf said:


> Love the pipe!


Baie Dankie.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Drew Estate Central Park Stroll in a 2003 IMP horn Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS.


----------



## droy1958

C&D Billy Budd in this Kaywoodie Relief Grain....


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point of this bowl of Schurch Moschita 408 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## Treeleaf

Cellini Classico in my Amorelli again. It's going very well with my morning coffee on campus.


----------



## JimInks

2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta Vanilla, cool water plus a cappuccino beside me.


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's Cask #7 in the Savinelli Silver 121 ks.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420. Starting to run low on this now.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of my stash of P&W #10 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hardwicke's Irish Coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## droy1958

PS Amsterdam 83 in a Willard...


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## Zeabed

Peter St. 306 English Oriental Supreme in the Savory's Special Export.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Schurch Moschita 408 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg. This will finish my stash.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## Zeabed

Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in the Beckler meer.


----------



## droy1958

Well I'm tired of cleaning this estate Kaywoodie 42, so I guess I'll get it dirty. Her maiden voyage since her bath.....


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from sunny Athens, it's time for pipe smoking with Greek coffee plus cool water beside.










Bob's Chocolate - Stanwell Relief.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## Zeabed

Well, let's see if I can post my morning smoke in this site without this time getting an intrusion attempt against my computer by the "doctorsofnewbrunswick" concern. I guess that's a backhanded way of getting a "like" from some hackers.

H&H Chestnut in the Edwards' _Dakota_.


----------



## JimInks

HU JU 52 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer. Have enough left for a couple bowls.


----------



## gtechva




----------



## pigs in blanket

Some cherry flavored tobacco I got from my b&m in my corn cob


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland 2015 Christmas Cheer in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClleland Blended Turkish Ribbon.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author. Have enough for three or four more bowls.


----------



## FizixFan

Captain Black Midnight Gold in a Missouri Meerschaum cob.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2002 black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens, the temperature is 7 C and the humidity 50%


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster _403 Superior Round Slices_ in the Savinelli smooth ebony Clark's Favorite.

Followed by Cult _Blood Red Moon_ in the bent Barling 5639 TVF.


----------



## gtechva

some Oriental in a small clay


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

HU JU 52 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Samuel Gawith Scotch Cut Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420. Have enough left for a small bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of G&H Rich Dark Honeydew in a straight 2014 MM Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*The first Greek woman Parachutist.*





McClelland Drama Reserve in a Stanwell brushed, i will raise my bowl for her memory.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Angler's Dream in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark.


----------



## Zeabed

Cult _Blood Red Moon _in the Guildhall.


----------



## pigs in blanket

My b&ms black and gold blend had to clean my stem again cause my brother used it for his herb


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of HU JU 52 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight i am smoking Peterson Connoisseur's Choice.



















Laurentis Dianellos (in a 1969 film).


----------



## JimInks

W.O. Larsen 150th Anniversary in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## droy1958

Couple bowls of H&H Marquee Blackhouse in an Aux Mines D'Ecume Paris, Boul St. Martin Racine Extra....
Some of Pete's blend "Professor" in a Grabow. Thanks @NeverBend , wherever you are.....
Dunhill EMP in a Kaywoodie Super Grain.....


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Chestnut in the Cayuga billie. This pipe is certainly not a looker but with Paul's Pipe Shop's oil-curing system it smokes great.


----------



## droy1958

Peter Stokkebye 17 English Luxury in a Dr. Grabow Viscount White Briar......


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of McClelland 2015 Christmas Cheer in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## JimInks

Listing my next smoke a little early: the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## droy1958

Jarl 70 and some Froggy Bayou....


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Year 2002 London 1000 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a 1970s full bend straight grain rough top Savinelli Autograph 6 sitter with a cumberland stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching The Stranger starring Orson Welles and a fella who look just like me, see. Myeah!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Heine's Blend in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens, outside we have 12C and 47%










Briar Patch West Indies - Stanwell.


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's Cask #7 in the Ropp doggie.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half rusticated Savinelli Autograph 4 with a lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of SG Cabbie’s Mixture in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Benjamin Hartwell Signature blend.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Year 2002 London 1000 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## droy1958

Daughter's & Ryan Three Sails & Ryback in Satin Grains....


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato.


----------



## JimInks

FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of G&H Ennerdale in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Heine's Blend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens, we have 12 C here, it's a beautiful sunny day.










Briar Patch Champagne - Fallion [my rustic & paint work].


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in the Mastro de Paja _Castanea_ doggie.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sail Natural in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Half way through a bowl of black and gold. I am loving this stuff and my packing is getting better


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening to all, i am smoking Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 15.


----------



## Zeabed

Paul's Pipe Shop Maple Walnut in the Nerrup Selection smooth bent brandy (32).


----------



## JimInks

A little over half way through this bowl of Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a really big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Symphony in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Bob’s Chocolate in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot. Watching The Woman in Green with Rathbone and Bruce. Since Rathbone smoked #515, I thought it an appropriate choice.


----------



## Zeabed

H&H Chestnut in the Parker 108 F Super Briar Bark canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wessex Gold Brick in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens, the temperature is 9C










Dunhill Nightcap - Vauen [modified].


----------



## Zeabed

Comoy's Cask #7 in the Dunhill 4110 Gp. 4 billie.


----------



## droy1958

The rest of my Padron Delicias Maduro in a Short Snorter.....


----------



## JimInks

First Responders in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording.


----------



## JimInks

2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Sail Natural in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank.


----------



## JimInks

McClelland 2015 Christmas Cheer in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

PipeShop.net No4 Black Cavendish - Butz Choquin Carat.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front.


----------



## JimInks

Heine's Blend in a 1981 smooth full bend Mauro Series Two 315 p-lip that copies the Peterson system.


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in the Parker of London's Jockey Club billie.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody, i am smoking Cornell and Diehl 062 Byzantium while having 23.1 C and 51% inside.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Gold Brick in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## Zeabed

More Cask #7, this time in the Dunhill shell briar canadian from 1960. (Seller's photo.)


----------



## droy1958

Frog Morton Cellar in a DH2 Bent Apple.....


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## droy1958

Three Sails in a Satin Grain Bent.....


----------



## JimInks

C&D Kickin’ Chicken in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Golden Sliced in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of 1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson De Luxe Mixture, Greek coffee plus cool water beside me, the temperature is 16 C.


----------



## Zeabed

Peter St. 306 English Oriental Supreme in the Savory's Argyll 286 chubby billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Golden Sliced in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, Gawith Hoggarth Cyprian Latakia in a Gourd Calabash year 1907 [modified by me].


----------



## droy1958

Casablanca in an old Willard. Pretty dang good after sitting 9 hours at the hospital....


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

GQ No. 2 Dutch Halfzware in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early so that I can concentrate on work for a while: FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Pirate Kake - Vauen [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Zeabed

Some of my current morning go to smoke, Cask #7 in the Cavicchi C Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Gold Brick in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## Zeabed

_Coven_, a customer's recipe blended by Paul's Pipe Shop in Flint, Michigan. Came very dry as they didn't want to add any of that there water. It's 30% real perique, 40% red Virginia and 10% Syrian lat. All components long-cellared by Paul's and brought out for this blend. The customer in question sent me some of it. It also contains some floral essence, not too much, and for which reason it reminds me a bit of G,H Louisiana Perique Flake, although _Coven_ is in broken flake. And has a great deal more real perique. Good that it's a Sunday smoke because this perique-heavy blend is starting to give me that slow-lobotomy feeling. In a (filtered) Savinelli smooth Porto Cervo 802.

Woops... I'm really feeling it now. That perique... I wonder how Crowley could smoke this stuff neat. He must have had a pact with the devil or something.


----------



## JimInks

Lane BS-005 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening members, Von Eiken Calume Kiowa Cut for tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking SPC Plum Pudding in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog.


----------



## droy1958

MS River in a DH2 Full Bent...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: P&W #524 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Arcadia.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## droy1958

Couldn't sleep, so I packed a bowl of Daughters & Ryan Ryback in a Canadian.....


----------



## Zeabed

Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices in the Peterson POY '09.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Uhle's House of Uhle in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Gold Brick in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of gawith & hoggarth black twist, sliced. .finally found something with flavor. .even a little pepper burn on the retrohale. .can't remember who suggested it to me but thank you.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Gold Rush.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## Zeabed

More Newminster 403 Superior Round Slices, in the Mastro de Paja 3A Sun canadian/liverpool.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## droy1958

Tsuge Winter's Embrace in a Satin Grain Bent...


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Kickin’ Chicken in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Super Value Bourbon Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Truffles Mix - Passatore [the briar in band and rim are additional].


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## Zeabed

The latest intrusion attack my anti-virus program detected while accessing this site just happened, and it was classified as high. Along with the bugs and glitches I've experienced in this latest web version of Puff Cigar prompts me to discontinue attending this friendly site. So whoever is doing this is allowed to rejoice and know that whatever he did worked. Best of luck to most of you.


And back on track, one last time: 


HoW Revelation (from the 1970s) in the Chacom Saint Claude 43 bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Golden Sliced in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening members, tonight i have outside temperature 13 C and humidity 78%
I am smoking Hearth and Home Louisiana Red, apples with honey plus cinnamon when i finish.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking McClelland 2015 Christmas Cheer in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## Andreas

MM Great Dane


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Symphony in a mid-70s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Year 2002 London 1000 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #524 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning, 20°C today here. I am smoking 4noggins Catamount - Savinelli [i changed the colour]


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Va/Bur in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking GQ Breakfast Blend in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Wessex Gold Brick in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight WW2 pre-republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, i am smoking Skandinavik Mixture while watching some very funny videos with cats and dogs.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Edgeworth Aromatic (Red) in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## droy1958

I had the same problem with this version.




Zeabed said:


> The latest intrusion attack my anti-virus program detected while accessing this site just happened, and it was classified as high. Along with the bugs and glitches I've experienced in this latest web version of Puff Cigar prompts me to discontinue attending this friendly site. So whoever is doing this is allowed to rejoice and know that whatever he did worked. Best of luck to most of you.
> 
> And back on track, one last time:
> 
> HoW Revelation (from the 1970s) in the Chacom Saint Claude 43 bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

After I eat a few fresh baked home made oatmeal raisin cookies, I'll smoke a bowl of P&W #524 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of 2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens, sunny day here with 16 C outside.










Briar Patch Country Pleasure - Stanwell [i added the ring].


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2003 smooth Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Waren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem. Have enough for two more bowls.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening to the forum, a sprinkling weather for tonight in Athens with the temperature at 14 C.
In my pipe is Gout de Myrtille Doux.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo. A cup of hot tea is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of P&W #400 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peacehaven in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Golden Sliced in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Two Friends Deacons Downfall in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Bob’s Chocolate in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Patton Winter Heartbeat - Aldo Morelli.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09).


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wessex Gold Brick in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished another bowl of Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## JimInks

St. James Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Bill Bailey's Birthday blend while laughing with this video:




"Cat misses dog after being apart for 10 days"


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s B Blend in a 2013 MM straight Legend.


----------



## UBC03

Gawith, hoggarth black twist sliced in a no name bulldog, McClelland mcraspberry in a comoy bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a 2001 Partagas Series D robusto.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

H&H Lakeland Brickle in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2002 Caminetto J.N.C.C. Spool three quarter bend flat top and bottom with sandblast in-between.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Georgian Cream - Stanwell.


----------



## UBC03

Sitting at my parents kitchen table, lookin at a herd of bedded down deer in their backyard. Smokin McClelland pastry,my mother's favorite, in a smooth bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a three quarter bend big bowl grain relief 1970s Savinelli Autograph 5 freehand. This will last a while!


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Burley Flake #3 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Schneiderwind Banbridge Flake in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Coffee in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith FireDance.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Peter Heinrichs Golden Sliced in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Symphony in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Kickin’ Chicken in an early 1930s smooth straight Super Grain Kaywoodie Synchrostem Canadian 5129.


----------



## JimInks

Capstan Blue in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner blend 51 - Vauen [my rustic/paint work, stems plus ring added]


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sutliff Coffee in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1776 Old Dominion in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vauen Jubilee Edition.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia #1 in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo.


----------



## JimInks

Schneiderwind Banbridge Flake in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Rolando’s Own in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing the last of my stash of Condor Ready Rubbed in an undated fancy designed tall, thin bowl medium bend Warren Zeichen Viennese Coffeehouse Bombay clay with a white acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Two Friends Deacons Downfall in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking H&H Lakeland Brickle in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a horn ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Amphora Full Aroma (Red) in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Rich Taste in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, may all of you have a happy week.










Black & Elegant Black - Stanwell [i added a ring].


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Peacehaven in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard.

So where did everybody go? :frown2: Let's see some more posts! :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera.


----------



## JimInks

Jim’s VaPer Turkish in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica.

I'm going to take a break from this forum since Sid and I are the only ones posting. I see too much me and not enough of others. Hope some will post their smokes.


----------



## UBC03

Newminster .400 superior navy flake, a free sample with my last order from smoking pipes. Smoked in a smooth ,Dublin no name estate pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Frenchy's Sunza Bitches.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic - Real Briar [my rustic-paint work,stem added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's Old Cowrie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Hunter's Choice.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Choco Nougat.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Balkan Sasieni - Fe.Ro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight outside we have 14 °C so i will smoke a bowl of Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10 while searching in e-stores for accessories for my car.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day Ladies & Gentlemen, now outside we have sun and the temperature is 17°C but to be honest i miss some winter days with snow, it's not so normal to have such a sunny weather at February.










Stanwell Guarana - Butz Choquin Toulouse [my rustic/paint work, band plus stem are additional].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Esoterica Tobacciana Blackpool for tonight and latter a piece of my wife's home made cake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Otter Creek - Fallion [i added the ring plus new stem]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani Golden Blend 779 English Luxury.


----------



## UBC03

6- 1/4 bowls of gawith & hoggarth black sliced, giving the estate pipes I just finished a test drive


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy Valentines Day!










Dunhill Standard Mixture - Greek handmade pipe.


----------



## gtechva

Hey @UBC03, just finished some estates you say. How about a little pipe p0rn there brother?


----------



## UBC03

Pipes I've done the last couple weeks. Still have a couple that I have to pick up at my parents. Some I'll be finishing this week. Got them all between 2 and 7 dollars on ebay. They were in some pretty rough shape when I got em.


----------



## gtechva

UBC03 said:


> View attachment 63682
> 
> 
> View attachment 63690
> 
> 
> View attachment 63698
> 
> 
> View attachment 63706
> 
> 
> Pipes I've done the last couple weeks. Still have a couple that I have to pick up at my parents. Some I'll be finishing this week. Got them all between 2 and 7 dollars on ebay. They were in some pretty rough shape when I got em.


Wow, those look nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UBC03

@gtechva. .nothing special, but they shined up well. .I looked back at my posts. I got my first pipe one month ago today. .guess I'm officially starting down a whole new rabbit hole. .DAMN SLIPPERY SLOPES.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

15°C outside and Bjarne tobacco the Gentle One for tonight.


----------



## gtechva

Carter Hall for my first smoke in this Peterson Shannon from thebay, with a Bloody Mary


----------



## gtechva

Firestorm in a acorn shaped Brewster, vodka and tonic with lemon and lime


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Mocha Black 620 - Fallion [modified shank plus new mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Paladin Black Cherry.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Grand Marnier.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, sunny weather here in Athens with 21 °C.










Dunhill Early Morning Pipe - Big Ben.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody, Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12 for tonight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture - Stanwell [ring added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, another sunny day with 21C [no rain unfortunately].










J.M Boswell Sweet & Mild - Stanwell Night & Day [modified with new mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lincoln Mild & Mellow.


----------



## pigs in blanket

Chocolate silk


----------



## UBC03

Gawith & hoggarth black twist sliced. .McClelland Chocolate cream.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody from Athens, a sunny day with 21 °C outside.Some shopping in the morning, schedules how i will make some afternoon repairs in my car but i found the time for a Greek coffee plus










Borkum Riff Mixture Special No 8 - Pear Ukraine pipe [meerschaum insert plus mouthpiece and paint work are my additions].


----------



## UBC03

@Sid.Stavros....the pipes you post are beautiful. .you do some great little touches that really puts them over the top.


----------



## Wildone

Edgeworth compared, with a Vauen.......


----------



## UBC03

Had some McClelland chocolate cream mixed with a little McClelland Cherry. Smelled and tasted great. Happy international pipe day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sherlock Holmes.



UBC03 said:


> @*Sid.Stavros*....the pipes you post are beautiful. .you do some great little touches that really puts them over the top.


Thank you sir, very kind of you! :smile2:


----------



## Wildone

Stony in Sav Alligator......


----------



## gtechva

H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Dr. Grabow. Happy IPSD.


----------



## gtechva

Stonehaven in a Mr Brog Churchwarden


----------



## Wildone

3 Sisters in a Danish.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy Sunday to all, we have here in Athens 19 °C so what's better than a Greek coffee in the balcony with:










Solani X Sweet Mystery Blend 113 - Aldo Morelli Oro 453.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens, i am smoking Treasures of Ireland Galway while reading about Mycenaean civilization of Greece which started at 1600 BC
See a video from their Acropole: 



and their Art here


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to the forum members, Athens has 20 °C outside and it's time for










Jess Chonowitsch T14 - Passatore.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Navy Flake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Double Fantasy - Ferretti.


----------



## Madlying

Enjoyed some Orlik Golden Sliced, this past weekend.


----------



## UBC03

Gawith &hoggarth black, mixed with McClelland pastry and cherry. .not good. .back to the drawing board with a lighter non aromatic. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Ramsgate - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rain at last in Athens but unfortunately only for a while. I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth Black Cavendish.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to the forum members, another sunny day in Athens with 20 °C. I am drinking Greek coffee [double] and i am smoking:










DTM Da Vinci - Stanwell [i added the ring].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## Mister Moo

McC #24 in a big old franken-cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Presbyterian Mixture - Butz Choquin [i added the band].


----------



## Hudabear

First post here, as it's my first pipe bowl. McClelland cherry blend?


----------



## UBC03

@Hudabear ... how'd it go?. .guessing you went to you tube like I did to figure out how it worked.


----------



## Hudabear

Yea I watched a twenty minute video on how to pack, smoke and clean it afterwards. It was very nice. I like the cherry hints, is the cherry mix what's known as an aromatic?


----------



## UBC03

Ya.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Fruit & Vanilla.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani blend No 779 - Savinelli Sistina.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Charatan No. 63.


----------



## UBC03

Cornell&diehl...star of the east.in a Comoy bent apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day to you all, 20 °C in Athens today.










J.F Germain & Son King Charles Mixture - Stanwell brushed.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Benjamin Hartwell Evening Stroll.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk Black Cavendish Sweet Aroma - Ferretti [ring and mouthpiece are additional].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vauen Blaubeere.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Nougat.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla cream Loose Cut.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Peter Stokkebye Nougat.


Again. .your pipe collection is impressive.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day from Athens, the temperature is 21°C and i am smoking










Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader - Cesare Barontini.



UBC03 said:


> Again. .your pipe collection is impressive.


Thank you sir, very kind of you! :smile2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's High Society.


----------



## gtechva

Pelican in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell & Diehl Apricots & Cream - Gourd Calabash [new ring and mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Here in Greece today is a day for something special, we call that day "tsikno-pempth" freely translated as "the Thursday that we roast the meat a little bit longer". In every Greek house-store-neighbour etc you can smell the characteristic smell of the meat on charcoals, according to the tradition you must let it a little bit longer so the smoke plus smell will fill the space.Lot of food and drink plus wishes for health and prosperity.
The roots of this feast go back to our God Dionysus, our ancestors devoted that day to him and we continue the heritage.



















Hearth and Home Marble Kake _[hic....sorry, lot of beer today]_


----------



## UBC03

Sutliff peach pie in a medallion bullmoose


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Cornell & Diehl Apricots & Cream - Gourd Calabash [new ring and mouthpiece].





Sid.Stavros said:


>


I'm digging that pipe...and the family picture...and a great looking meal.:wink2:


----------



## NormH3

nothing fancy. Hearth and Home Virginia Spice in an unknown pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire.



gtechva said:


> I'm digging that pipe...and the family picture...and a great looking meal.:wink2:


Cheers mate! :beerchug:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Vanille Hausmarke - Ferretti [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## gtechva

Firestorm in a Dr. Grabow


----------



## UBC03

Gawith & hoggarth black sliced in a bent apple..half a bowl of McClelland pastry in a straight Rhodesian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, for tonight some W.O. Larsen Indigo Easy Flake in a Brebbia.


----------



## RDPipes

Germain's Brown Flake in a Steve Weiner


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen True Delight - Stanwell S.Bang.


----------



## gtechva

Squadron Leader in a pretty small meer


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen the Squire's mixture.


----------



## gtechva

Lane Black Raspberry in an imitation Hilson Fantasia


----------



## UBC03

Had my pouch filled with chocolate cream, forgot it at home. I stopped at the cigarette place ,I bought a pouch of palladin cherry. .I now know what tongue bite is.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2013 Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Pennsylvania Dutch Treat - Vauen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Holger Danske Original Honey Dew.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Mixture Special No 8 - Danske Club [i added a ring].


----------



## gtechva

First Day of Spring in a Shannon


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poeschl Exclusiv Cavendish.


----------



## UBC03

McClelland black & lemon in a Comoy bent apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Avalon Mixture - Stanwell Amber.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta Black Vanilla - Fe.Ro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club - Dr. Boston Olive wood.

Due to my Ash Monday vacations i will be out of forum for few days, Happy Lent to all the members!


----------



## gantonio45

Today happens to be a beautiful day in Austin Texas. I decided it'd be a great day to try a bulk house blend I picked up at my local tobacconist. They call it Commander's Choice. Here is thier description from their website:

*Commander's Choice:* A great English mixture of Virginias, Cavendish, and Burley. Blended with rich Cyprus Latakia.

This was my first experience with a blend that had Latakia in it; I have to say...I ABSOLUTELY LOVED IT. Very rich and full bodied, but was not overpowering of any of the other leaves. It was amazing! I originally picked up just 1 oz to try, and now, I know I'll be getting A LOT more!


----------



## gtechva

This morning Drew Estate Tsuge Summer Day Dream in a smooth straight Irish Second. The evening smoke was GL Pease Haddo's Delight in a meer


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens, nice to see you again.I will post soon some photos from my vacations.










Torben Dansk No 13 Cappuccino - Fallion [the band is modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The traditional Greek Clean Monday meal.



















Davidoff Scottish mixture - Stanwell 185 brushed.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Belle Epoque - Ferretti meerschaum lined [new mouthpiece].


----------



## UBC03

Smoked a bowl of McClelland mcraspberry..it was like smoking a bowl of sorbet. . @Sid.Stavros.. hope you had a nice holiday. The pics are great.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

From our lemon tree, it's natural no hormones etc.



















In the Cafe, a cappuccino plus Benjamin Hartwell Evening Stroll.


----------



## gtechva

Germain Plum Cake in a smooth, bent Irish Second. Very good stuff


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> Germain Plum Cake in a smooth, bent Irish Second. Very good stuff


Bowl of peach pie for breakfast in a Comoy bent apple


----------



## gtechva

Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland Galway in a smooth, basket pipe rhodesian from Italy


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Nightcap in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Sweet Vanilla Honeydew - Stanwell brushed [new band and mouthpiece].


----------



## gtechva

Carter Hall in a no name ebay buy


----------



## gantonio45

Started my day with Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in a Mr. Brog Cherrywood Sandblast

Finished my Day with some Dunhill Nightcap in my Corn Cob, smoked down to the ash! So far, the best and most consistent bowl I've had; only having to re-light twice!! The more I smoke, the more I am loving this hobby!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a photo from a local Cafe.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from Greece, a photo from a local Cafe.


You can smoke in a café???...if you can that's amazing. Around here you must be 50 feet away from the entrance of any public building.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of McClelland pastry in bent apple estate. It's odd that I find infused cigars nasty but love aromatics in my pipe.


----------



## Old_Salt

cracked open a tin of Escudo from 08', in a Sav 510EX.
paired with a generous pour of Hazelburn Rundlets & Kilderkins.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Outside the Cafe the cat took a nap.










Herman Lane Very Cherry - Fe.Ro [stem is additional].



UBC03 said:


> You can smoke in a café???...if you can that's amazing. Around here you must be 50 feet away from the entrance of any public building.


In Greece of course you can smoke outside the Cafe and sometimes even inside.NO smoking allowed inside any public building but you can smoke beside the entrance or around the pavement.


----------



## gtechva

Germain's Plum Cake in a Brewster


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelLand Easy Street - Savinelli.


----------



## Mister Moo

Sipping McClelland #24 in a Yanik cabbage.


----------



## UBC03

Mister Moo said:


> Sipping McClelland #24 in a Yanik cabbage.


Is that pipe as heavy as it looks?


----------



## Mister Moo

UBC03 said:


> Is that pipe as heavy as it looks?


A tad over 4-oz. Big bend, big button, nicely balanced easy hanger.


----------



## UBC03

Mister Moo said:


> A tad over 4-oz. Big bend, big button, nicely balanced easy hanger.


I'm just starting to get this stuff figured out. One of the first things I realized is balance matters. She's a beaut.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Guarana with a cappuccino plus cool water.Rain is coming to Athens....


----------



## UBC03

A bowl of black and lemon in a nondescript billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Patton Winter Heartbeat - Fallion [rustic-paint work i mine, i added a new mouthpiece the ring and the the Cross].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

For the Sherlock Holmes fans, cartoon is coming:










Sherlock Holmes to be immortalised in Japanese manga series | Books | The Guardian

'Sherlock' Manga Comes to the US, Courtesy of Titan Comics

I am smoking Vauen No. 14.


----------



## droy1958

C & D Bayou Morning Flake in a Kaywoodie White Briar...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*INDEPENDENCE WAR of 1821*

As today at 25 March 1821 the Orthodox Greeks officially start the revolution against the ottoman empire fighting turks and their allies [muslims from albania,bosnia,egypt,croatia etc] to get their Freedom.



















McClelland Katerini Classic with a glass of Metaxa brandy in the memory of my fallen ancestors, men and women in battles and atrocities from the enemy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Three Blind Moose - Stanwell Stud 10.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McLintock Il Camino - Ferretti [my rustic-paint work].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens, photo from a local Cafe.










Poul Winslow No 3 - Ferretti meerschaum lined [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Clan Aromatic and i will raise my bowl for the Arab Orthodox Scout Troop of Beit Jala.
Back in the 1912-3 when the Greeks fought first with turks and latter with the bulgarians to liberate a part of Greece called Macedonia, they composed a song for this purpose.
It's called _"Famous Macedonia, Alexander's country"_, you can hear here the civilian "edition" as played for decades:






At 25th of March 2016 the Scouts visited Thessaloniki and played this song with their bagpipes, here is a rehearsal in front of the statue of Alexander the Great.






My eyes are tearfull in this moment because my grandfather fought in those 2 Wars as a volunteer soldier, God rest his soul.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching Cossack girls in Sword dancing.











and i am smoking










Pipeshop.net Black Cavendish No4 - Vauen


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am watching Cossack girls in Sword dancing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i am smoking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipeshop.net Black Cavendish No4 - Vauen


My father was raised by his grandparents, who immigrated from the Ukraine. They had a "friend" that was cossak. My dad told me stories about how he would pay frequent visits to the farm. Eat,get vodka drunk, and go into the field ,dancing and cutting down half the corn with the sword he carried. My dad ,as any child would be, was amazed by him. He later found out that he wasn't really a friend of his grandparents. More that his grandparents feared the guy and let him do what he wanted to avoid trouble.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Flake Medallions.



UBC03 said:


> My father was raised by his grandparents, who immigrated from the Ukraine.


We also here in Greece had such a people in some territories especially in the country.They took the advantage from some political situations to exploit the other poor people to get money, field, job etc.
In Crete for example you can still find such a people involved in smuggling,drug cultivation etc but these people are the minority.
To find a bad character man among Cossacks or Chechens won't surprise me. :wink2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Honey - Stanwell Brass Band [the bronze ring at the top and the mouthpiece are additional, both my idea and Greek made].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One of the most famous cartoonists in Greece, Giannis Kyriakopoulos aka KYR.










Poeschl Brookfield Black Vanilla.


----------



## droy1958

H&H White Knight in a Chillemi's Bent....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, here we have 22°C and 44% close to the centrer of the Athens.










Stanwell Honey & Caramel.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight i am smoking McClelland Black Sea Sokhum while hearing:

When we were at war - Kuban Cossack Choir (2014)





2 times they refer about pipe smoking in this song.


----------



## droy1958

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Satin Grain Bent...


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Satin Grain Bent...


How is it? I just ordered some.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sutliff Private Stock Roma Vita - Fallion [my rustic-paint work].


----------



## Mister Moo

Robert McConnell "Oriental" in a big old Paykoc meerschaum dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik White.


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> How is it? I just ordered some.


It's a nice burley based tobacco. It's my first of this type....


----------



## UBC03

C&D star of the east


----------



## gtechva

work bag mix in a smooth bent Dr. G


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece.










Cornell & Diehl Engine No 99 - Vauen.


----------



## UBC03

McClelland Fresh Apple in a no name Rhodesian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cossack army marches against the polish knights [scene from a film].










Briar Patch Sutter's Gold.


----------



## droy1958

Dunhill Aperitif in the Kaywoodie Flame Grain Meer....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane BCA - Stanwell [the briar on the rim and band are additional].


----------



## gtechva

H&H Marquee El Nino in a meer


----------



## UBC03

Sutliff peach pie. .C&d star of the east


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Charatan No 27 - Big Ben Gallery.


----------



## UBC03

McClelland chocolate cream in a mm cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Maybe i will be away for couple of days, my old pc has screen problem and has to go to service.It's difficult for me to post photos from my tablet so maybe i will post the name of the tobacco only.
Briar Patch Swiss Chocolate for tonight.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Maybe i will be away for couple of days, my old pc has screen problem and has to go to service.It's difficult for me to post photos from my tablet so maybe i will post the name of the tobacco only.
> Briar Patch Swiss Chocolate for tonight.


Download the Tapatalk app on your tablet. It's much easier to download photos, once you get the hang of it.


----------



## jcwit

At present? Match Field & Stream.


----------



## UBC03

Had some McClelland Gran Marnier in a bent apple. .strong cough medicine taste. Thinkin that jar might be sitting awhile.


----------



## droy1958

Had a bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a German made pre Berlin Wall Howal pipe...


----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie Relief Grain #14.....


----------



## droy1958

WDC Milano and some Peterson's Connies Choice......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, still my old pc isn't fixed yet so i will try to post as good as i can via my tablet.










Charatan No. 27 - Fallion [modified in shank plus new mouthpiece].



UBC03 said:


> Download the Tapatalk app on your tablet. It's much easier to download photos, once you get the hang of it.


Thank you for the tip! I haven't install in my tablet image resize/correction/crop and relative programmes as i have in my desktop so it will take precious time to learn to do these in my tablet.Soon i will buy a laptop and the things will be much better then.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, still my old pc isn't fixed yet so i will try to post as good as i can via my tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charatan No. 27 - Fallion [modified in shank plus new mouthpiece].
> 
> Thank you for the tip! I haven't install in my tablet image resize/correction/crop and relative programmes as i have in my desktop so it will take precious time to learn to do these in my tablet.Soon i will buy a laptop and the things will be much better then.


Glad to help. .gotta admit it was for selfish reasons. The pipes you customize are sweet. I have a couple pipes I'm stripping down and I'm using your customs for ideas. So, thank you.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Rasmussen Black Label.



UBC03 said:


> The pipes you customize are sweet. I have a couple pipes I'm stripping down and I'm using your customs for ideas. So, thank you.


Really? You make me happy my dear fellow pipe smoker! :smile2:


----------



## droy1958

GBD Country Club with Old Joe Krantz....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Peter Rasmussen Black Label.
> 
> Really? You make me happy my dear fellow pipe smoker! :smile2:


Sid,
You have some of the coolest, neat-o and groovy pipes I've seen. I hope someday I will have a couple of pipes as nice as the ones you work on and smoke....
H&H Marquee Black house in a German Howal....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice-Ukraine Pear pipe [i added a meerschaum insert and a mouthpiece plus colour change].



droy1958 said:


> Sid,
> You have some of the coolest, neat-o and groovy pipes I've seen. I hope someday I will have a couple of pipes as nice as the ones you work on and smoke....


Thank you sir for your kindly comment! :grin2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Black Blend.


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Navy Flake in an un-named Canadian....and then some Kake in a Satin Grain..


----------



## Mister Moo

Escudo with a kitchen match in a Sasquatch bent dublin; first briar in 38 days (since March Meer Madness began).










Smooth chin courtesy of TeaKays 13/16 PROFESSIONAL (FJ Hesse/Baltimore Made in Germany) just off a Belgian coticule dilution, German Thuringian, CrOx pasted linen and horsehide; Arko stick w/ Semogue boar brush; home made Mooonlight Bay Rum after shave. Very pleasant shave.

That's about everything.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day from Athens-Greece.










B&B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard - Vauen [ring plus new dot added].



droy1958 said:


> in an un-named Canadian....


Looks like the Stanwell brushed Majestic 246 model.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A bowl of Mysmokingshop Irish Cream, after this a cup of chamomile and ready for sleep.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sunset Breeze - Stanwell PS collection 88.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, 18°C outside and 24.2°C inside, i am smoking Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture.


----------



## jcwit

Trout Stream, P & C just it back in stock a few days ago.


----------



## UBC03

jcwit said:


> Trout Stream, P & C just it back in stock a few days ago.


How is it? I was thinking about throwing it in my next order.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day Ladies & Gentlemen.










Greek coffee-Stanwell Kir & Apple-Ferretti meerschaum lined [the rustic/paint work is mine, i added a new mouthpiece].


----------



## gtechva

a sweet red Virginia blend in a smooth straight Irish Second


----------



## UBC03

A bowl of Kendall Kentucky, compliments of @NormH3, in a Comoy bent apple. Could be my go to ,alone time smoke. .don't think my girlfriend would like it as much as my aros.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens, 23°C outside.










I added the mouthpiece.


----------



## UBC03

Sutliff D40 Vanilla in a bent bulldog, Stokkebyes Cherry in a straight billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello members, sunny warm day in Athens today.










Danske Club White Roses - Fallion [i added the ring and the mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Marcos Vamvakares [1905-1972], "The Patriarch of Rembetiko", one of the most famous Bouzouki composers in Greece.















Mac Baren Harald Halberg Mature Virginia.


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good day from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B&B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard - Vauen [ring plus new dot added].
> 
> Looks like the Stanwell brushed Majestic 246 model.


It says Satin Grain, Briar Italy and has an "S" on the stem? I have it's brother also....


----------



## droy1958

Haunted Bookshop in a Comoy's 184 Pebble Grain...


----------



## droy1958

A 50/50 mix of Daughters & Ryan Three Sails with something called Nicotiana Rustica, AKA Mapacho, AKA Indian Tobacco, AKA Wild Tobacco that's stronger than a garlic milkshake. Had a couple of vodka's with it and I am currently out of debt......


----------



## droy1958

A German made Howal with a piece of Kake......


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner No 12 Yellow Star - Fallion N 1040 [the band and the stem are additional].


----------



## UBC03

A bowl of lane buttered rum in a straight bulldog, carter hall in a giant bent billiard, a bowl of haunted house in a Comoy bent apple.


----------



## NormH3

UBC03 said:


> A bowl of lane buttered rum in a straight bulldog, carter hall in a giant bent billiard, a bowl of haunted house in a Comoy bent apple.


You must look silly with three pipes in your mouth.


----------



## UBC03

NormH3 said:


> You must look silly with three pipes in your mouth.


Who said I had them all in my mouth. I can multitask.


----------



## gtechva

UBC03 said:


> A bowl of lane buttered rum in a straight bulldog, carter hall in a giant bent billiard, a bowl of haunted house in a Comoy bent apple.


How is that Buttered Rum, please?


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> How is that Buttered Rum, please?


Smooth,no bite. .kinda tasted like toast .smelled great in the pouch. Not alot of aroma when lit ..it's a free add on at smokingpipes.


----------



## gtechva

UBC03 said:


> Smooth,no bite. .kinda tasted like toast .smelled great in the pouch. Not alot of aroma when lit ..it's a free add on at smokingpipes.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> Thank you, sir.


Wish I could tell you more, but subtle tastes aren't my gig.


----------



## gtechva

UBC03 said:


> Wish I could tell you more, but subtle tastes aren't my gig.


You did a fine job by me.


----------



## NormH3

UBC03 said:


> Smooth,no bite. .kinda tasted like toast .smelled great in the pouch. Not alot of aroma when lit ..it's a free add on at smokingpipes.


Better take a hit of that Kendal to open the senses.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell No Bite Delight - Rekamepip Rock Cob.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of lane 1-Q . Not much to it taste wise, but smells really good.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Aromatic Choice.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of carter hall


----------



## FieldGrade

Glass of Stout and some Peterson Wild Atlantic in a little Flame Grain Meer Lined Kaywoodie 92B that just showed up today.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Scandinavian Mixture - Ferretti meerschaum lined [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## UBC03

Carter hall ....McClelland pastry


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning, we have here in Athens 27°C.










Skandinavik Vanilla - Golden Gate, cool water plus a cappuccino beside.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Gold of Mysore.


----------



## FieldGrade

Some Dunhill Early Morning that came in a little sampler with my new Kaywoodie......smoking it in a sweet little Savinelli Bent Apple 686 that I've had forever.....good stuff....I'll buy more if I see it on sale but I won't pay a premium for it....


----------



## UBC03

Just had some Haunted Bookshop


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Beautiful day in Athens, the temperature is 28°C and we visited a Cafe in the city.










Poul Ilsted and a cappuccino for me. The pipe is from Hand Made Meerschaum Pipes and i added the mouthpiece.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Aldo Morelli - Dunhill Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Frenchy's Sunza Bitches.


----------



## FieldGrade

Setting here with some Peterson Aran in a big fat Pete Aran Semi Bent Apple 408 and a glass of stout watching the river go by....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Bald Headed teacher - Vauen [rustic-paint work is mine, i also added a ring and a new mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rincon De La Pipa No. 1


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of carter hall then McClelland mcraspberry


----------



## UBC03

McClelland pastry


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Smooth Sailing - Mr Brog American Oak pipe.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of sutliff chocolate truffle, next up kendal Kentucky. Thanks again norm.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Virginia Flowers.


----------



## FieldGrade

Good ol Carter Hall in a Pete 87........with the obligatory glass of Porter.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day Ladies & Gentlemen, greetings from Greece.










Presbyterian Mixture - Golden Gate [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## FieldGrade

H&H Victorian Stroll....
Same ol Pete....Same ol river.....Never gets old though....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Best Blend - Capitello [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

For tonight a bowl of Mac Baren Mixture Scottish Blend and latter a cup of marjoram [for testing].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O Larsen True Delight - Gourd Calabash [modified].


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of 1Q and a bowl of de heirloom cherry


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight in the balcony: 4noggins Otter Creek - Aldo Morelli.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Tonight in the balcony: 4noggins Otter Creek - Aldo Morelli.


Always figured you for a Mickey guy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody, temperature 25°C here in Athens so what's better than a visit in a Cafe?
The pipe is modified, bronze ring and new mouthpiece added.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Charatan No. 63.


----------



## droy1958

SPC Plum Pudding in a Dr. Graybow Viscount White Briar...


----------



## droy1958

C&D Bayou Flake in a White Briar.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Irish Whiskey.


----------



## FieldGrade

Took a break from yard work for an afternoon smoke so I went blue collar....
Carter Hall in a little Devil Anse Cob and a cold PBR......the best yard mowing beer in America (as long as it's ice cold and you only drink one.....or two.........


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of haunted Bookshop and a mixed bowl of 1Q and buttered rum. I had a little of each in my truck, turned out pretty good.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No 16 - Real Briar [new band and mouthpiece].


----------



## UBC03

Smoked a bowl of carter hall, breaking in a"new" estate. Also had some 7 th Ave blonde and then chocolate truffle. I was visiting my parents and my mother loves aromatics. It's nice to hear,"light another one, it smells great". I don't get that very often around here.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Regulus my own blend No 2, after i will have a cup of chamomile plus coriander for a calm sleep.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tordenskjold Extra Delight - Ferretti meerschaum lined [my rustic-paint work, i added a new stem].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, a bowl of Robert McConnell Latakia Flake for tonight while making the final preparations for my Easter holidays. :smile2:


----------



## droy1958

Old picture, same combo. Howal Dublin with Dubliner, a local Lat bomb.....


----------



## UBC03

Had kendal Kentucky in a slightly bent bulldog. .a bowl of central park stroll in a straight Dublin. Had the same cps in a full bend apple yesterday it was unremarkable. .today in the straight Dublin I didn't want it to end. .just starting to realize what a difference pipe shape makes.


----------



## droy1958

Old pic, same shic. A dose of Kake....


----------



## gtechva

Having taken a sip of moonshine (store bought, I don't make my own), I sit here in the house, with my hat on, smoking the non-aromatic Newminster 403 Superior Round, in a non-filtered smooth bent Irish Second.:wink2:

I just had to do that. :vs_laugh:
@Sid.Stavros you haven't offended me, but it's scary how well you know me. I hope you enjoy Easter. :smile2:


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Had kendal Kentucky in a slightly bent bulldog. .a bowl of central park stroll in a straight Dublin. Had the same cps in a full bend apple yesterday it was unremarkable. .today in the straight Dublin I didn't want it to end. .just starting to realize what a difference pipe shape makes.


Isn't that weird how a different pipe will change how a tobacco smokes...


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> Isn't that weird how a different pipe will change how a tobacco smokes...


I've read posts about pairing pipes and tobacco. I thought it was for the guys that could taste what the tobacconist had for lunch ,when they smoked the blend . But it's such a strong difference that even my beat to death palate could tell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Vanille - Real Briar [rustic-paint work in mine, i added a band plus a new stem].


----------



## UBC03

Still building cake with some carter hall in one of my estates. .had a bowl of de heirloom cherry, and Peter stokebye cherry.. went to bum some tools off pops, mom requested cherry aromatics this trip.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I will be out of forum for few days, i am leaving tonight for vacations due to Orthodox Christian Easter feast.
Best wishes for all the members, Happy Christ Resurrection and Happy Easter. I will post in few days with photos from the family celebration and the local Cafe.


----------



## UBC03

Enjoy your holiday. .


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in a MM Cob and coffee


----------



## UBC03

Had some sutliff chocolate truffle after my doughnut. Went to my parents' for my mom's 75th birthday. Which means it's Peter Stokkebyes Cherry. Her favorite. Gotta get it in before my anti-smoking sisters show up.


----------



## droy1958

Earlier, had some Dunhill My Mixture 965 in three different Howal pipes...


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> Earlier, had some Dunhill My Mixture 965 in three different Howal pipes...


How was it?. .I just picked up a tin and haven't cracked it open yet.


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> How was it?. .I just picked up a tin and haven't cracked it open yet.


A great blend, but it wouldn't hurt my feelings if they put more Latakia in it....


----------



## UBC03

Thanks


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, here are some photos from my Easter vacations.










The Saturday's Resurrection dinner according to the tradition.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Easter meal according to the tradition










and the afternoon smoking.


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of Haunted Bookshop. It's quickly becoming my go to blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all, here is another photo in a local Cafe from my vacations.


----------



## droy1958

Penzance in the Comoy's 184 Pebble Grain.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, Poul Winslow No3 - Stanwell [modified] in a local Cafe.


----------



## droy1958

H&H White Knight in a Nording estate I picked up. Sanitized it, but could use a good polishing....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> The Easter meal according to the tradition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the afternoon smoking.


Looks splendid...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Navy Cavendish (matured virginias) - Savinelli Aries.


----------



## UBC03

A bowl of Haunted Bookshop....Dunhill 976....and McClelland mcraspberry ..


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Lotus - Ukraine pear pipe [modified: paint, mouthpiece, meerschaum insert].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.










McBaren Uncle Louie's Rum - Brebbia Crystal.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Danish Mixture - Pipeshop.net [modified: new band and mouthpiece]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens, sunny day so what's better than a double Greek coffee with cool water aside and










Reiner blend No 51 - Greek handmade pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Van Halteren Black and Bright - Cesare Barontini [modified by me in rim, band, mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Vanilla - Fallion Sitter [my rustic-paint work].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'dayyy from Athens, sometimes we use that abbreviation, we don't say Gooday we cut it and we say 'dayyy [with a smile in the face] when we are with friends or 'day [with a serious tone] when we see a person that we don't like it or we don't want to talk too much with him .










4noggins Catamount - Georg Jensen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Black Cherry Cavendish Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In the Cafe: Black & Elegant Aromatic - Ukraine Pear pipe [rustic-paint work is mine, i added the band plus the mouthpiece].


----------



## Bird-Dog

Dang Sid! Do you ever smoke the same pipe twice? Quite a stable you've got there!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Winding Road in a Brebbia.



curmudgeonista said:


> Dang Sid! Do you ever smoke the same pipe twice? Quite a stable you've got there!


Thank you sir, very kind of you! Thank God i have many pipes in rotation so i don't smoke the same pipe twice maybe in a whole month.
This was my pipe rack before few months, i have added some pipes more. :wink2:

Click to see my collection


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Mocha - Svendborg [restored, new band].


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Ashton Winding Road in a Brebbia.
> 
> Thank you sir, very kind of you! Thank God i have many pipes in rotation so i don't smoke the same pipe twice maybe in a whole month.
> This was my pipe rack before few months, i have added some pipes more. :wink2:
> 
> Click to see my collection


How do you say "holy crap" in Greek?....
Τι λες τώρα

I had a bowl of Seattle Evenings in a Howal....


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> Ashton Winding Road in a Brebbia.
> 
> Thank you sir, very kind of you! Thank God i have many pipes in rotation so i don't smoke the same pipe twice maybe in a whole month.
> This was my pipe rack before few months, i have added some pipes more. :wink2:
> 
> Click to see my collection


I like the worry beads too. I think I'm going to have to get some soon! :vs_worry:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Down by the River - Molina [modified mouthpiece].



curmudgeonista said:


> I like the worry beads too. I think I'm going to have to get some soon!


Good idea! I suggest to get some, they will help you think better with calmness.


----------



## Planter

I after all opened the W.O.Larsen Edition 2016 tin. I like Larsens in general; this one is a really nice example of their style.


----------



## droy1958

Peterson's Connies Choice in a Satin Grain. I really like this aromatic blend, as it's not one of those overpowering ones that make you feel like you're smoking chocolate éclair's, cinnamon rolls, caramel, coffee beans and Twinkies at the same time......


----------



## Planter

droy1958 said:


> Peterson's Connies Choice in a Satin Grain.


I have good memories on Connoisseur's Choice, as well, my notes remind me that the aroma was very stable. Do you have any comparison between old/new tins and Rattray's Tower Bridge?


----------



## droy1958

Planter said:


> I have good memories on Connoisseur's Choice, as well, my notes remind me that the aroma was very stable. Do you have any comparison between old/new tins and Rattray's Tower Bridge?


It's my first date with this tin, and never tried the Rattrap's....


----------



## UBC03

@droy1958.. now I'm hungry. .


----------



## gtechva

Hearth & Home Classic Burley Kake in an Italian Rhodesian


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta No 1 - Bari.



droy1958 said:


> How do you say "holy crap" in Greek?....
> Τι λες τώρα


Yooah! :wink2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's High Society.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all from Greece.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish - Stanwell Night & Day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Another Greek abbreviation: You say Good Evening but we say it in one word "Kalhspera" [comes from Kalh + Espera means have a good evening] so we say «'speraaa» when we see familiar persons or «'spera» [with a more serious facial expression] when we see a guy that we don't like him.
Examples: A guy comes in a Cafe and sees some friends in the corner, approaches, grabs a chair and he sitting among them says loudly with a smile « 'Speraaa» or a guy go to his work but when he sees another employer that don't like him says just a «'Spera» so the other guy gets the message that the salute was only as an obligation.
Imagine in english saying: 'veninggg or 'vening [like the Austalians G'day]










Pipeshop.net English Mixture - Stanwell brushed [i added a band].


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> Another Greek abbreviation: You say Good Evening but we say it in one word "Kalhspera" [comes from Kalh + Espera means have a good evening] so we say «'speraaa» when we see familiar persons or «'spera» [with a more serious facial expression] when we see a guy that we don't like him.
> Examples: A guy comes in a Cafe and sees some friends in the corner, approaches, grabs a chair and he sitting among them says loudly with a smile « 'Speraaa» or a guy go to his work but when he sees another employer that don't like him says just a «'Spera» so the other guy gets the message that the salute was only as an obligation.
> Imagine in english saying: 'veninggg or 'vening [like the Austalians G'day]


It's not unusual here for us to drop the "good" from "good evening" and just say "evening". Same for "morning" from "good morning" and "afternoon" from "good afternoon". It doesn't sound right making "good day" into just "day", and only somewhat "night" for "good night". And, as you say, inflections can convey excitement over seeing the person you're greeting, or lack thereof... even anger or irritation, such as the boss saying "morrrr-ning", perhaps with a bit of a growl or through clenched teeth, to an employee walking in late for work. The message should be unmistakable, though. LOL


----------



## UBC03

Smoked a few today. Dunhill early morning pipe. .Dunhill Elizabethian mix. .sutliff Blue Danube
Starting to think Dunhill EMP may replace Haunted Bookshop as my favorite. Same profile but stronger.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens, some clouds today but this won't restrict us for a visit in a Cafe!










Hardwicke's Grosvenor - Ferretti [new mouthpiece added] also i have handmade the worry bead.



curmudgeonista said:


> The message should be unmistakable, though. LOL


We use the "Geia" [is yours Hi not the Hello] in a similar way.We say it fast when we don't like or don't want to talk too much with a guy [often we don't look him in the eyes in purpose], we spell it "Geiaaa" when we are among friends looking at them or the same way when sometimes want to provoke the other guys. An example: you enter in a pub, you see your friends in the corner but next to them are some guys that you won't like them, so you say Geiaaa loudly to your friends and you just make a sharp look to the others, the non-friendly guys get the message.
Those abbreviations are funny and make life more interesting. :wink2:


----------



## droy1958

Frog Morton Cellar in a Satin Grain.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from the sunny Athens, we have 27°C.










Torben Dansk Premium 999 mixture - Brebbia serie 83 Nera.


----------



## Planter

Gawith Hoggarth Bob's Chocolate Flake in a giant egg. Anyone unnerved by tongue bite may want to give it a try. Burn is as cool as it gets.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe - Stanwell year 1995 [restored by me, plus a new mouthpiece].


----------



## UBC03

Dunhill early morning pipe. ..cult blood red moon


----------



## Sid.Stavros

MySmokingShop Irish Cream - Stanwell Army Mount.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, 28°C here in Athens.










J.M Boswell Vanilla Cream - Danske Club 84


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconist Pure Pleasure in a no name nose warmer....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from the sunny Athens, single Greek coffee as companion.










Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire - Aldo Morelli [paint-rustic work is mine].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Geia Hara" [in Greek is spelled Γεια Χαρα] is another Greek abbreviation, means "Hello, [have] gladness-exhilaration". We say it mainly when we enter in a place [for example a store] meeting some people that we like them.










Winslow Harlekin - Big Ben Mondial.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell Oriental.


----------



## eliot

First time participating in this thread!

I just fired up some DE Central Park Stroll courtesy of @UBC03 . Nice and smooth, and I haven't gotten any bite like some of the others I've tried so far.

Also, what does the 'DE' stand for?


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> First time participating in this thread!
> 
> I just fired up some DE Central Park Stroll courtesy of @UBC03 . Nice and smooth, and I haven't gotten any bite like some of the others I've tried so far.
> 
> Also, what does the 'DE' stand for?


Drew Estate


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all from the sunny Athens, what's better for today than a visit to a local Cafe?










Ilsteds Own - Stanwell Honey.


----------



## eliot

Starting the process of building up cake with some Carter Hall, courtesy of UBC03.


----------



## gtechva

First Day of Spring in a Brewster


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> "Geia Hara" [in Greek is spelled Γεια Χαρα] is another Greek abbreviation, means "Hello, [have] gladness-exhilaration". We say it mainly when we enter in a place [for example a store] meeting some people that we like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winslow Harlekin - Big Ben Mondial.


Geia Hara SId.

What a beautiful pipe! You show so many that I love, but I think this is my favorite... at least for today!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, have a good week [as we say here]. I will have a cappuccino with:










Cornell & Diehl Engine No 99 - Orlik Nr 01.



curmudgeonista said:


> Geia Hara SId.
> 
> What a beautiful pipe! You show so many that I love, but I think this is my favorite... at least for today!


"*fosho **frnd" :wink2:*


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconist Peaches and Cream in a nose warmer.....


----------



## droy1958

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice in a Schiffsmakler Jürgensen pipe....


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconist Colonial Pastime in an ol' Sportsmans pipe....


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> Milan Tobacconist Colonial Pastime in an ol' Sportsmans pipe....


Damn droy..on a roll today..got a few more things to do, then I'll be packin one up.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Athens.










Dunhill My Mixture 965 - Big Ben.


----------



## droy1958

curmudgeonista said:


> Geia Hara SId.
> 
> What a beautiful pipe! You show so many that I love, but I think this is my favorite... at least for today!


No kidding, those are some beautiful pipes. Every one of them are neat as hell....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you Gentlemen for your kindly comments about my pipes!


















Dunhill London Mixture - Stanwell, cappuccino plus cool water aside.


----------



## eliot

Continuing the cake process with some Carter Hall.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gout de Myrtille Doux - Vauen with cappuccino [Colombian, not so good] aside.


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of 1Q,haunted Bookshop, emp, Kendall Kentucky


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Coffee & Caramel - Fallion [new mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

At 1st of June the [Lefty] Greek government raise the main tax at 24% which means that in the majority of goods the prices get higher, plus they apply an extra tax in the Cafe and another one extra tax in the tobacco! Simultaneously they cut off [again] our salary plus they raise the resident tax! To all these politicians and bureaucrats that they want to restrict our free way of life and destroy us via economical prostration the Native Greek pipe smokers and coffee drinkers have a proper answer:










*GREECE NEVER DIES* ,as the old military anthem says.









I am smoking Herman Lane 1-Q in a Peterson with a cappuccino plus cool water aside.


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> At 1st of June the [Lefty] Greek government raise the main tax at 24% which means that in the majority of goods the prices get higher, plus they apply an extra tax in the Cafe and another one extra tax in the tobacco! Simultaneously they cut off [again] our salary plus they raise the resident tax! To all these politicians and bureaucrats that they want to restrict our free way of life and destroy us via economical prostration the Native Greek pipe smokers and coffee drinkers have a proper answer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GREECE NEVER DIES* ,as the old military anthem says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Herman Lane 1-Q in a Peterson with a cappuccino plus cool water aside.


Hang tough, Sid. These governments would be far better if we could figure out how to keep politicians out.

Smoking a friend's Red Virginia blend in a German clay.


----------



## eliot

Local B&Ms mild house blend.


----------



## eliot

Lane Buttered Rum.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Lane Buttered Rum.


Funny. .you never saw cousin it smoking in the original Adams family. This must be a remake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No 1 - Stanwell Amber 13.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen.










Wessex Balkan Supreme - Passatore.


----------



## mike t

Smoking my go to PS Luxury Bullseye Flake with a cup of Starbucks veranda blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Sweet Dreams - Danske Club 234.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of EMP , bowl of 1Q


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Hunter's Choice - Junior [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Ten Plus - Stanwell Night & Day [modified bowl plus mouthpiece].


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of DE GRAND CENTRAL AND BRIGADIER BLACK GETTYSBURG


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill Nightcap - Stanwell brushed with an espresso aside.


----------



## droy1958

This one had a lot of bite when I first received it, but it's calmed down to where I can enjoy it. And I'm really enjoying it! In a German made Howal....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wessex Balkan Supreme - Passatore.


Sid,
That's a different looking pipe, but cool as all get out.....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> At 1st of June the [Lefty] Greek government raise the main tax at 24% which means that in the majority of goods the prices get higher, plus they apply an extra tax in the Cafe and another one extra tax in the tobacco! Simultaneously they cut off [again] our salary plus they raise the resident tax! To all these politicians and bureaucrats that they want to restrict our free way of life and destroy us via economical prostration the Native Greek pipe smokers and coffee drinkers have a proper answer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GREECE NEVER DIES* ,as the old military anthem says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Herman Lane 1-Q in a Peterson with a cappuccino plus cool water aside.


Our taxes suck also, but the sales tax is not that bad (8 3/4% here in Oklahoma). Of course we also have property tax, fuel tax, tobacco tax, liquor tax etc...I thought we fought for our freedom from England's taxes, but here we go again......


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of Fort Worth supreme and ..DE heirloom cherry


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning & Have a Nice Week as we say here in Greece.My companion: Greek coffee, Bergamont Jams and cool water.










Danske Club White Luxury - Ferretti Meerschaum Lined [my rustic & paint work plus new mouthpiece].



droy1958 said:


> I thought we fought for our freedom from England's taxes, but here we go again......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani Blend 779 - Capitello [i added a new band and mouthpiece].


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie 95B and Elizabethan Mixture.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Athens, 31°C outside.










Calume - Pipe Shop.net [modified: new band and mouthpiece] with an espresso.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta No 1 - Stanwell Stud 10.


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconist Peaches & Cream in a cob....


----------



## knilas

From last night. Bayou Morning in my Grabow Royalton... McKenna chaser.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody, i am drinking espresso with coll water aside and i am smoking










Erinmore Balkan Mixture - Vauen [modified: new band and mouthpiece].


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconist "Colonial Pastime" in a Willard.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Stanwell Brass Band [modified: i added bronze in the rim and a new mouthpiece].


----------



## droy1958

SPC Mississippi River in a Kaywoodie 14 last night, and C&D Pirate Kake in a Kaywoodie White Briar this morning.......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Turkish Izmir.


----------



## droy1958

A Satin Grain with C&D Bayou Morning Flake. A VERY nice VA/PER with a little kick.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens, too hot today so what's better than a visit in a Cafe among trees?










Pipe House Irish Cream - Stanwell Gilt Edged.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's High Society.


----------



## droy1958

Old England London Made by Sasieni with H&H Black House....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa to everyone. Greek coffee [double], handmade komploi [by me]










Ambiente No. 1 - Ferretti meerschaum lined [new mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hardwicke's Grosvenor - Stanwell Night & Day.


----------



## droy1958

H&H Signature Grandma's Kitchen in an old saddle stem Brewster.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In a road stop what's better than a cappuccino plus Greek bougatsa










and some pipe smoking?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Athens, too hot today with the temperature at 33°C, Greek double coffee and ice water plus:










4noggins Three Blind Moose - Ferretti.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill London Mixture - Savinelli Roma Lucite.

One of the most famous songstress in Greece at 50's-60's Eliza Mareli passed away yesterday.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Black Truffle - Cesare Barontini [modified: briar on band painted plus new mouthpiece], espresso aside.


----------



## droy1958

Olde Classic....


----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie 14 Relief Grain with some PS English Luxury.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens, weird weather today. Clouds and sun playing games.










Peterson Sunset Breeze - Sumerler 2000.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dear members when you see the below photo you will say that has nothing to do with pipe smoking but for me has, and has a lot!










Those are "brikia" [comes from the arabic "ibrik"] which use them to make traditional Greek coffee especially the elders. My ancestors also use them hundred years ago [they were living in Ionia which now is called Minor Asia] with a hand coffee grinder made from brass and porcelain small cups [i have them as a family heritage].
For my morning pipe smoking i always make coffee [Greek mainly] so from now on i will make that coffee in those "brikia". I am so happy and excited because my mind goes back to the childish era when i was using this coffee grinder to help my grandmother plus that i continue the heritage of my ancestors. 
As for the topic i am smoking Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10 with ice water beside me.


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of cao black, a bowl of Carolina red Flake


----------



## droy1958

C&D Bayou Morning Flake in an English made Chillemi's 508.....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Dear members when you see the below photo you will say that has nothing to do with pipe smoking but for me has, and has a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are "brikia" [comes from the arabic "ibrik"] which use them to make traditional Greek coffee especially the elders. My ancestors also use them hundred years ago [they were living in Ionia which now is called Minor Asia] with a hand coffee grinder made from brass and porcelain small cups [i have them as a family heritage].
> For my morning pipe smoking i always make coffee [Greek mainly] so from now on i will make that coffee in those "brikia". I am so happy and excited because my mind goes back to the childish era when i was using this coffee grinder to help my grandmother plus that i continue the heritage of my ancestors.
> As for the topic i am smoking Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10 with ice water beside me.


Very nice, and very interesting Sid. I have an old coffee press, but have never used it. Enjoy your coffee!....


----------



## UBC03

Had another Bowl of Carolina red Flake. It's a great finisher.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Dear members when you see the below photo you will say that has nothing to do with pipe smoking but for me has, and has a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are "brikia" [comes from the arabic "ibrik"] which use them to make traditional Greek coffee especially the elders. My ancestors also use them hundred years ago [they were living in Ionia which now is called Minor Asia] with a hand coffee grinder made from brass and porcelain small cups [i have them as a family heritage].
> For my morning pipe smoking i always make coffee [Greek mainly] so from now on i will make that coffee in those "brikia". I am so happy and excited because my mind goes back to the childish era when i was using this coffee grinder to help my grandmother plus that i continue the heritage of my ancestors.
> As for the topic i am smoking Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10 with ice water beside me.


Memories are great. . I've never drank coffee but the smell takes me back to my grandparents. Their house always smelled like freshly brewed coffee.

As far as being off topic. I wouldn't worry too much is mostly just you, @droy1958,and myself on this thread anyway.

Enjoy your coffee.


----------



## gtechva

Wow, smoking Carolina Red! Everyone else has returned theirs because of mold. There was even a recall. Good for you two.


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> Wow, smoking Carolina Red! Everyone else has returned theirs because of mold. There was even a recall. Good for you two.


I'm scared to open the other tin. .I heard it was the higher numbers over 1000


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from the sunny Athens, today we have 34°C.










McClelland Drama Reserve - Savinelli Sistina, espresso plus ice water beside me.


----------



## gtechva

UBC03 said:


> I'm scared to open the other tin. .I heard it was the higher numbers over 1000


I believe the recall covers open tins, as well. Read some are obvious when opened, but some, you had to dig around to see. It might be worth checking whole they're covering it.


----------



## UBC03

I jarred the first one. No trace of mold. .I'll open the other after work today.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens, this is my "morning set"










McClelland Georgian Cream - Ferretti [modified shank plus new mouthpiece].


----------



## eliot

Dunhill 965

The bag wasn't sealed completely, so it was pretty dry. Really enjoyed it though, I might try drying out the others a bit before smoking them. I felt it had more flavor that way.


----------



## droy1958

Haunted Bookshop in a Howal....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.Chonowitsch T13 - Real Briar [my rustic & paint work on bowl and band].


----------



## droy1958

First bowl out of this new pipe. IL Monaco Italy, with some Froggy Cellar.......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, here is the bureaucracy from the Police when a Greek Citizen wants to renewal his *50cc* motorcycle traffic license:

Photocopy of your ID
Photocopy of your Vehicle insurance
Photocopy of the your statement in the Tax Office _[why the Traffic Police must know how much is my salary?]_
3 euro Deposit in the Police 
another 12 euro Deposit in the Police [you have to wait in line in the Bank to pay them]

Then you have to wait in line in the Traffic Police to give them [plus to show them your original ID and your Vehicle insurance] all these papers and after all you have to come back after 15 days to wait again in line to get your licence stamped and ready for the year 2016 [every year the same procedure].

Which means you have to take a leave from your work 2 times,lot of time waisted in line plus the expenses! 
All that suffering for a simple 50cc motorcycle!










Ilsteds Own No 88 - Savinelli.


----------



## eliot

Started my morning with a mild house blend from my local B&M.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own mixture Cedros Handblended - Fallion with Greek coffee plus ice water beside me.


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Geia Hara from Greece, here is the bureaucracy from the Police when a Greek Citizen wants to renewal his *50cc* motorcycle traffic license:
> 
> Photocopy of your ID
> Photocopy of your Vehicle insurance
> Photocopy of the your statement in the Tax Office _[why the Traffic Police must know how much is my salary?]_
> 3 euro Deposit in the Police
> another 12 euro Deposit in the Police [you have to wait in line in the Bank to pay them]
> 
> Then you have to wait in line in the Traffic Police to give them [plus to show them your original ID and your Vehicle insurance] all these papers and after all you have to come back after 15 days to wait again in line to get your licence stamped and ready for the year 2016 [every year the same procedure].
> 
> Which means you have to take a leave from your work 2 times,lot of time waisted in line plus the expenses!
> All that suffering for a simple 50cc motorcycle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilsteds Own No 88 - Savinelli.


Yes, it sucks as we have something similar here, but I don't understand why they need your salary???? I can do this by mail in Oklahoma as long as it's not a new car to me whether it's new or used, as they want their taxes paid up front to transfer a title.....


----------



## eliot

Dunhill 965 again.

Smoking it in my new (to me) generic bulldog. I like this big bowl. It stays cool and holds a ton of tobacco.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy to you all from Athens, double espresso plus ice water and i am smoking:










Borkum Riff mixture Special No 8 - Gourd Calabash [modified: new band and mouthpiece].



droy1958 said:


> Yes, it sucks as we have something similar here, but I don't understand why they need your salary????


They want to know your social security number plus in what Tax office you belong, this way when they give you a ticket [for example a photo from camera for speeding or even a false ticket for parking from another town] the debt goes to the Revenue office so you have no other choice than to pay it, if not every year gets an surcharge so you can loose even your property from such *dirty government tricks*!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I smoked 2 bowls of 4noggins Alamosa in a Bebbia and latter i tested my wife's new ice cream [so and so but i had to say that it was good...]


----------



## knilas




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, too hot today so a visit in a Cafe for was inevitable.An espresso plus kompoloi were my companion, i smoked W.O. Larsen Mellow & Tasty.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Some Ashton Gold Rush for tonight, did i tell you that i started testing blends in my new hand coffee grinder? Plus [thank God] my wife's ice cream finally finished.


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Dayyy to you all from Athens, double espresso plus ice water and i am smoking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borkum Riff mixture Special No 8 - Gourd Calabash [modified: new band and mouthpiece].
> 
> They want to know your social security number plus in what Tax office you belong, this way when they give you a ticket [for example a photo from camera for speeding or even a false ticket for parking from another town] the debt goes to the Revenue office so you have no other choice than to pay it, if not every year gets an surcharge so you can loose even your property from such *dirty government tricks*!


It sucks that we have "Big Brother" up our ass all the time. Any way they can figure out a way to make us pay more and more, while they sit there and suck the blood out of us....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Some Ashton Gold Rush for tonight, did i tell you that i started testing blends in my new hand coffee grinder? Plus [thank God] my wife's ice cream finally finished.


Good luck with your blends....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, have a nice week.










McClelland 221b series Arcadia - Molina [new mouthpiece].



droy1958 said:


> Good luck with your blends....


Thank you sir. Don't believe the media when they speak about the crisis in Greece, it's not peoples fault. *41%* of our salary goes to the *taxes*, the taxes that politicians invented to cover their mistakes and misuses!
Every day our Commie government destroy our heritage-economy-religion-way of life-ethics according to their plan, we struggle to survive in integrity and feed our families.Now there are family men that working 10-12 hours per day and get paid only for 8 because the employers extortion them that otherwise they will hire an immigrant to their position.
What the native Greeks live here can be described as "Hell", don't believe the journalists, what i am saying is the pure truth and not "politics".


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, have a nice week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McClelland 221b series Arcadia - Molina [new mouthpiece].
> 
> Thank you sir. Don't believe the media when they speak about the crisis in Greece, it's not peoples fault. *41%* of our salary goes to the *taxes*, the taxes that politicians invented to cover their mistakes and misuses!
> Every day our Commie government destroy our heritage-economy-religion-way of life-ethics according to their plan, we struggle to survive in integrity and feed our families.Now there are family men that working 10-12 hours per day and get paid only for 8 because the employers extortion them that otherwise they will hire an immigrant to their position.
> What the native Greeks live here can be described as "Hell", don't believe the journalists, what i am saying is the pure truth and not "politics".


I feel for you. Heaven knows there are plenty here trying to take us down the same dead end street.

Carter Hall in a small Brewster.


----------



## eliot

I had a bowl of my local B&Ms Autumn Evening blend while I was on my way to the lake to grill and watch some fireworks with my family.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Hairete" [Χαιρετε] is another Greek expression to salute someone, isn't so simple as the "Hello" and it doesn't show attitude as the " 'Dayyy". The Hairete salute shows more politeness and respect to a person as an elder-a good supervisor-a lovely Lady-family relative etc. 
For example: in the intermission of the work your supervisor which you like him passes in front of you, you don't say "Hi" or "Hello" because you already said to him Good Morning when you saw him for first time or suddenly comes to your office an 80's actress that you love as a child, you feel a pleasant surprise and you happy that you saw her at close or you visit someone for his birthday and when you open the door you see in the lounge some family relatives that you have many years to meet them or you are in the cashier and an Army Officer comes to pay and he salutes you gently etc....i think you understand me now.
For sure when you come to Greece as a foreigner nobody will salute you with a 'Dayyy or Hairete or Geia Hara etc because he knows that you will not understand the meaning but when you hear those kind of salutes then you will know that this Greek feels familiar with you and enjoys your companion.










Briar Patch Honey - Vauen, espresso plus ice water beside.


----------



## greenmonster714

I'm just now getting back into the cigar scene but I am interested in pipe smoking as well. I've always loved the smell of the delicious tobacco aromas.

Let me ask y'all how deep would I have to typically dig in my pocket to find a decent pipe and some starter tobacco? I've seen some prices on pipes and holycrap....beautiful pieces of gear but daammmnnnn!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Danish Mixture - Adsorba 175 [modified] ,Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## eliot

B&M Mild blend.


----------



## eliot

greenmonster714 said:


> I'm just now getting back into the cigar scene but I am interested in pipe smoking as well. I've always loved the smell of the delicious tobacco aromas.
> 
> Let me ask y'all how deep would I have to typically dig in my pocket to find a decent pipe and some starter tobacco? I've seen some prices on pipes and holycrap....beautiful pieces of gear but daammmnnnn!


New to pipes myself, but might I suggest a corn cob pipe? That's what most people have recommended me to get started piping. They may not look as classy as a briar pipe, but they've got a certain rustic charm to them. Also, they make for a nice, cool smoke and can be had for less than $10 brand new.


----------



## eliot

A bowl of 965 for breakfast.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, another [not too hot] sunny day here in 31°C










McClelland Grand Orientals Black Sea Sokhoum - Vauen, espresso plus ice water as companion.


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, have a nice week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McClelland 221b series Arcadia - Molina [new mouthpiece].
> 
> Thank you sir. Don't believe the media when they speak about the crisis in Greece, it's not peoples fault. *41%* of our salary goes to the *taxes*, the taxes that politicians invented to cover their mistakes and misuses!
> Every day our Commie government destroy our heritage-economy-religion-way of life-ethics according to their plan, we struggle to survive in integrity and feed our families.Now there are family men that working 10-12 hours per day and get paid only for 8 because the employers extortion them that otherwise they will hire an immigrant to their position.
> What the native Greeks live here can be described as "Hell", don't believe the journalists, what i am saying is the pure truth and not "politics".


That has to suck! The government wants to bring thousands of immigrants here. I don't understand why we couldn't make "safe zones" in their own country instead of burdening all of our countries with more people and debt to take care of them. The USA is up to our ass in debt. We're going to leave our grandchildren a broke ass country.....


----------



## UBC03

A bowl of Peterson sweet Killarney. compliments of @curmudgeonista. ...

Citrus fruit, sweet, little spice on the Retro. Nailed it Jack..I opened the tin and wanted to grab a spoon. Smelled great.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## fimpster

I haven't had a bowl in a few weeks, and I have a tin of DE Heirloom Cherry that I've never tried, so I fired up a bowl. It's got some bite! Going to try and sip my way through.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Killington - Savinelli [my paint work], double espresso.



droy1958 said:


> That has to suck! The government wants to bring thousands of immigrants here. I don't understand why we couldn't make "safe zones" in their own country instead of burdening all of our countries with more people and debt to take care of them.


Some guys are behind of this situation,they create Wars so the immigration would be inevitable, some guys really want this to get profit [construction-Oil & Gas contracts, cheap employees etc].


----------



## eliot

Smoked my first bowl of Dunhill Nightcap. The aroma is amazing!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

What happens when a pipe smoker is watching the news and hears a [painted] blond "Lefty" news presenter saying: "the return of the English pound is possible to make Greece an expensive country for british tourists?" ["but the English pound not extinct of our life" was the answer from the surprised Deputy Foreign Minister on air].










See the result: 




I am smoking Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake while watching my turtles sleeping.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of lame d40 vanilla in my bent comoy 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens, here is a photo from a visit in a local Cafe today.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Catamount - Georg Jensen, cappuccino plus ice water.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Some Tordenskjold Special Blend for tonight.


----------



## eliot

Biked down to my local B&M. Bought a couple oz. of their Virginia #4. Smoked a bowl of it before I left too.


----------



## UBC03

I had been getting a pif ready as requested by @azmadurolover instead of return fire. Ran across my first MM cob figured I'd throw a little 1Q in it for old times sake. . A whole 7 months since I've started this increasingly slippery slope.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

PipeShop.net Premium Mixture No 2 English - Vauen [modified in the dot plus i added a ring].


----------



## eliot

Woke up early this morning and packed some Old Joe Krantz into the cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Vauen No. 14 in Stanwell, this is my last post before my summer vacations, i am leaving tomorrow for 3 weeks. When i return i will post some photos with pipes from the places that i will visit.










God's will i shall come back at August, hope to find you then all here healthy and strong, happy pipe smoking to you all mates!


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Vauen No. 14 in Stanwell, this is my last post before my summer vacations, i am leaving tomorrow for 3 weeks. When i return i will post some photos with pipes from the places that i will visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's will i shall come back at August, hope to find you then all here healthy and strong, happy pipe smoking to you all mates!


Enjoy yourself

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Peterson's Connie's Choice in an old Brewster.......


----------



## gtechva

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Vauen No. 14 in Stanwell, this is my last post before my summer vacations, i am leaving tomorrow for 3 weeks. When i return i will post some photos with pipes from the places that i will visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's will i shall come back at August, hope to find you then all here healthy and strong, happy pipe smoking to you all mates!


THREE WEEKS!!! Nice. Be safe.


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Geia Hara from Greece, another [not too hot] sunny day here in 31°C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McClelland Grand Orientals Black Sea Sokhoum - Vauen, espresso plus ice water as companion.


It's been very hot here and it's tough to sit out for a bowl or cigar. I'm ready for fall!....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Vauen No. 14 in Stanwell, this is my last post before my summer vacations, i am leaving tomorrow for 3 weeks. When i return i will post some photos with pipes from the places that i will visit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God's will i shall come back at August, hope to find you then all here healthy and strong, happy pipe smoking to you all mates!


Happy trails my friend!....


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> It's been very hot here and it's tough to sit out for a bowl or cigar. I'm ready for fall!....


After working outside the last few winters, I'm not complaining about the heat. ..

Gonna miss the pics sid.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417

Got my first pipe stuff in the mail. A MM hardwood, as well as a MM cob. Tried some Drew Estate Toasted Black, and some Pipa Cherry. I have much to learn....


----------



## droy1958

Some Peterson's Connoisseurs Choice in a bent beater, and some Gatlinburlier Valley Virginia in a 1986 Italian pipe.....


----------



## UBC03

After 10 hours in the sweatbox I call a job, I started a bowl of Kendall Kentucky on the way the the gf's mom's with a truck load of gravel I had to unload.

Finished it on the way to my sister's house to work on her hot water tank. Want to smoke another ,but it'll take a major event to get me out of the A.C.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Esoterica Kingsbridge

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

My first time puffing on a meer. Packed a generous amount of Nightcap into this giant bowl.


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconist Colonial Pastime in an old Forester pipe....


----------



## droy1958

In an old Willard....


----------



## droy1958




----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


>


How is that? Was thinking about adding it to my cart since I tried the Sweet Killarney.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Central Park Stroll in my newly mudded cob. First time smoking from an unplastered cob. It's staying cool no matter how much I puff on it.


----------



## Coodie Ross

You guys' pipes look awesome. I am thinking of buying a bowl to smoke while my cigars age. I've seen great reviews on Mississippi River on YouTube. I'm so curious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coodie Ross

Ams417 said:


> Got my first pipe stuff in the mail. A MM hardwood, as well as a MM cob. Tried some Drew Estate Toasted Black, and some Pipa Cherry. I have much to learn....


Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Old Silver King Somerset with Amsterdam 83....


----------



## fimpster

Tonight I needed a quick smoke, and didn't have time for a cigar. So I loaded up my MM Mark Twain with some Q1 for a quick half hour smoke.

Edit to add: this is only my 2nd or 3rd bowl of Q1, but I know why it's so popular. Too bad I don't have time for another.


----------



## eliot

Smoking some B&M Virginia Mixture #4.


----------



## WABOOM

you really can't go wrong with a cob. I prefer no filter. Let the tobacco dry on a plate for 30 minutes and you'll be puffin like a pro.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

In an old French made Forester....


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> How is that? Was thinking about adding it to my cart since I tried the Sweet Killarney.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 I really like it. It's clean aro tobacco.


----------



## droy1958

In an old Kaywoodie Meer.....


----------



## knilas

Father Dempsey in my Luciano freehand.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie Relief Grain and some PS Amsterdam 83....


----------



## knilas

Squadron Leader in a no name Italian

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Central Park Stroll in an old cob.


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie Flame Grain with some Ryback Gold...


----------



## gtechva

H&H Burley Kake in a bent Dr. G


----------



## eliot

Had some McClelland Grand Marnier in my meer. Burned a bit hot though, ouch.


----------



## eliot

Lane 1Q in my Country Gentleman.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## eliot

B&M Mild Virginia blend in a pipe Dino gave me.


----------



## UBC03

Davidoff green mixture compliments of @azmadurolover. .I'm my "new" meer I just cleaned.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Cornell and Diehl 5 O'Clock Shadow in a Mr. Brog pear wood churchwarden.


----------



## twink

>Multnoma Fall's from Anan

006.jpg


----------



## gtechva

As I step outside with my cigar ashtray, I hear thunder. So I'm sitting inside with a Dr. Grabow full of 5 Brothers Burley


----------



## twink

this is some stuff from :vs_cool: Muddy Waters
011.jpg


----------



## twink

from:vs_laugh:chuckles in porlan...summers dream..

016.jpg


----------



## Sir Smarty Pants

Fruity Pebbles, in Ikea white dinnerware. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

this was anteitem >
002.jpg


----------



## twink

shredded quroum short butt.>

003.jpg


----------



## gtechva

Squadron Leader in a MM Cob


----------



## twink

last bowl today, Dunhill 965..>
004.jpg


----------



## twink

black cherry this monring..>


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens, my dear friends i came back from my vacations, i will share with you some pipe-photos in the next days.Here are the pipes and the tobaccos that i took with me:



















I am happy that i return safe and i am here among you, more details in future posts, greetings to you all !


----------



## twink

to busy for pic..smokin a bowl of Black Swan Cavendish...>


----------



## twink

this morning with my spoon standin farm coffee Im smokin a bowl of Multnohma Falls, from Alan:vs_cool:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen!


----------



## twink

This evening I'm doing Court of St. James...
In my silver inlay pear..>
004.jpg


----------



## gtechva

Welcome back @Sid.Stavros

Fire Storm in a straight Shannon


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Athens, my dear friends i came back from my vacations, i will share with you some pipe-photos in the next days.Here are the pipes and the tobaccos that i took with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy that i return safe and i am here among you, more details in future posts, greetings to you all !


Looking forward to some stories. Hope you enjoyed you vacation.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose

I don't smoke a pipe often, but when I do... 

...it's a leaf, but it's not from Cuba, and it's not regulated by the FDA.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you Gentlemen for your kindly comments!


----------



## twink

At 6am this morning I smoked a bowl of Hunters Blend Labrador from Alan in porland..:vs_laugh:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello, greetings from the hot Athens.










Thank God we haven't mosquitoes and gnats tonight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the temperature inside is 31.9 C and the moisture 33%










Photo from a Cafe in the country.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa to all the members, a quiet night here with temperature at 32.4 C and moisture 34% inside the room.


----------



## eliot

Smoking some C&D Berry Good in this old cob and getting a kick out of this golf tee tamper hack.


----------



## eliot

@Sid.Stavros what are those beaded tassels I see in your pictures?


----------



## eliot

Back-to-back bowls today. Smoking the last of this Central Park Stroll in a big bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Athens, another hot morning with 32.6 C and moisture 36% but the Meteorological Service said that the weather will change soon.












eliot said:


> @*Sid.Stavros* what are those beaded tassels I see in your pictures?


It's the Greek "Kompoloi", a heritage from our grandfathers, in english is "worry bead". It helps you to calm and think better, those in my photos are modified by me.

The History and How to of Komboloi a.k.a. Greek Worry Beads | GreekReporter.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worry_beads


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye 701 Virginia in a small Dr. Grabow


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, another hot night with temperature 32.2 C and moisture 42%


----------



## knilas

4 Noggins Northstar in a cob

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

This evening it's WV pitch in a re-carved Finsbury


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:WV Pitch????? sometimes I have less than a bowl, so I pitch it into a jar with other pitches an shake to smoke.....must be 20 kinds in that jar.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Some clouds in the sky but the temperature is still high, unfortunately we wouldn't have a cool night.


----------



## gtechva

twink said:


> This evening it's WV pitch in a re-carved Finsbury
> 
> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:WV Pitch????? sometimes I have less than a bowl, so I pitch it into a jar with other pitches an shake to smoke.....must be 20 kinds in that jar.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


My mom said when she was in school, the best lunch was always Friday. It was soup, made from the leftovers of the other four days.

Butera Pelican in a Meer


----------



## eliot

Puffing on some of this Boswell No Bite DeLite from @JohnnyFlake in an old MM cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening my friends, my public photos are from local Cafe, each time i go to a different one to see another place and taste their coffee.I take some pics with my cellphone from the area but for sure a couple would be with my pipe in. Smoking is free in the Cafe especially the outdoor ones, the price for a double espresso is 2 euro [2.23 $], biscuits are for free and you can have cool water any time you ask it. There is no restriction for your relaxing time, no one will ask you to leave, you can even play a board game [the Cafe offers you some kinds] for free of course.


----------



## knilas

My mixture 965 in the Grabow Royalton.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Today, I had a bowl of Autumn Evening in my Country Gentleman.


----------



## MyFatherFan

For my first ever bowl, I had lane 1Q. Very good I enjoyed it!!


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Meerschaum block pipe has been rusticated, i added the mouthpiece, the white-blue colour combination plus the Cross have been chosen by me in purpose to simulate the Hellenic flag.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## knilas




----------



## twink

Had a bowl of bootlegger in my blue floral clay this morning with coffee>


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> The Meerschaum block pipe has been rusticated, i added the mouthpiece, the white-blue colour combination plus the Cross have been chosen by me in purpose to simulate the Hellenic flag.


Great looking pipe! Love the Nationalistic theme. But, be careful. Some government bureaucrat is liable to appropriate the tobacco right out of the bowl. (just kidding, of course - feel the same way about them here)

And welcome back Sid! I hope you had a great holiday break! I missed seeing examples of your wonderful pipe collection.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you @*curmudgeonista* for your kindly comments!









Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.


----------



## Joe Sticks

I love the photos you guys are posting of your pipes ! :smile2:


----------



## twink

long hot day so I'm on the porch doing a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Amsterdam, smoky stuff. >


----------



## TheNakedGun

A bowl of Drew Estate Heirloom Cherry in my Lorenzo Oom Paul with coffee.


----------



## knilas

Presbyterian in my Grabow Freehand w/ coffee. G'mornin all!


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Flake in a smooth straight Irish Second


----------



## TheNakedGun

Dunhill NightCap in my church warden


----------



## TheNakedGun

Half and Half in a BigBen Olympic


----------



## eliot

I had a bowl each of 1Q and Grand Mariner. Smoked in a couple natural finish cobs.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, for us the Orthodox Greeks today was Holiday and a great celebration. 15th of August is the name day of Holy Mary and the 77th anniversary of the sink of our ship "Elli" from a submarine of Mussolini. A treacherous and cowardly hit without cause from the ridiculous and sneaky italian fascists!

Torpedoing of the Greek Warship Elli in Tinos island - Greeka.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_cruiser_Elli_(1912)










Note that there is no hole in the handle of the coffee cup, i will explain you in a future post why.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens, inside: temperature 30.1 C and moisture 24%


----------



## knilas




----------



## eliot

First bowl in the Dagner pipe. Packed it with some Autumn Evening.


----------



## Joe Sticks

@eliot - lol ! Love that pic bro ! :grin2:

I just gotta say it though - - if a patrol car is around, you're the guy they're gonna pull over !

SD finest or CHiPs guy: "You're really just smoking tobacco ?"

P.S. - Oh I gotta get that Dagner cob !


----------



## eliot

Joe Sticks said:


> @eliot - lol ! Love that pic bro ! :grin2:
> 
> I just gotta say it though - - if a patrol car is around, you're the guy they're gonna pull over !
> 
> SD finest or CHiPs guy: "You're really just smoking tobacco ?"
> 
> P.S. - Oh I gotta get that Dagner cob !


I don't doubt that'd I'd get pulled over smoking my pipes. Especially in SD. Too many stoners around for them NOT to profile me.

And I think the Dagners are back in stock on the Missouri Meerschaum site. I'd definitely recommend it. It holds a good amount of tobacco and it's so portable.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Not a lot of time this morning. Lots to do. So I enjoyed some Carter Hall in my small MM Eaton cob. 
MM+CH = nice, dependable smoke


----------



## Joe Sticks

eliot said:


> I don't doubt that'd I'd get pulled over smoking my pipes. Especially in SD. Too many stoners around for them NOT to profile me.
> 
> And I think the Dagners are back in stock on the Missouri Meerschaum site. I'd definitely recommend it. It holds a good amount of tobacco and it's so portable.


Yep, they got them there. Do you just keep it hand when driving ? Do you have a driving ashtray good for pipes ? I've smoked cigars in my old truck, but haven't smoked a pipe in there yet.
I watched a YT video with Scott from aristocob and he glued a magnet to the base of one model of MM (I forget which one).
I might look for a magnet to do that on this Dagner. But maybe its not necessary since plenty of guys smoke pipes when driving.


----------



## eliot

Joe Sticks said:


> Yep, they got them there. Do you just keep it hand when driving ? Do you have a driving ashtray good for pipes ? I've smoked cigars in my old truck, but haven't smoked a pipe in there yet.
> I watched a YT video with Scott from aristocob and he glued a magnet to the base of one model of MM (I forget which one).
> I might look for a magnet to do that on this Dagner. But maybe its not necessary since plenty of guys smoke pipes when driving.


I don't use an ashtray for smoking my pipes in the car since its all contained in the bowl. I usually just keep it in hand or prop it up in the cup holder if I need my hands free. The magnet idea is pretty neat though. I might try that out with one of my other pipes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraa from Athens, here is another photo from a pipe smoking in a Port.The pie in the plastic tamper is the Greek bougatsa.


----------



## droy1958

A Kaywoodie Flame Grain Meer with some Plum Pudding.....


----------



## Joe Sticks

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Speraa from Athens, here is another photo from a pipe smoking in a Port.The pie in the plastic tamper is the Greek bougatsa.


Thanks Sid ! Your photos bring much enjoyment. They make one imagine being in another place and savoring a smoke and the simple pleasures of life. :smile2:


----------



## BLESKOP

Lorenzo Monie & Lanco Oom Paul with Peterson Sweet Killarney.

I like my Oom Paul shape pipes. I loved how they sit, how they look, how they “hang”, how they have a heritage, their noticed by others; they’re not all that common…
I'm a fan of Petersen tobaccos with Sunset Breeze and Irish whiskey my favourites. OK, then I must add the only reason I’m a Peterson fan is because this brand and Mac Barren is some of the only “good” international brands freely available at Tobacco shops in South Africa. Yes there are others like Borkum Riff and Holland House of which I don’t like the Borkum Riff and to be honest haven’t tried any Holland House as I am scared it will disappoint me as the Borkum Riff did. I won't say Sweet Killarney is another favourite but, on the other hand, it's not really as bad as some of the reviews make it. I like the sweetness, very nice room note, good nicotine kick and the fact that it burns down to dottle.


----------



## droy1958

BLESKOP said:


> Lorenzo Monie & Lanco Oom Paul with Peterson Sweet Killarney.
> 
> I like my Oom Paul shape pipes. I loved how they sit, how they look, how they "hang", how they have a heritage, their noticed by others; they're not all that common&#8230;
> I'm a fan of Petersen tobaccos with Sunset Breeze and Irish whiskey my favourites. OK, then I must add the only reason I'm a Peterson fan is because this brand and Mac Barren is some of the only "good" international brands freely available at Tobacco shops in South Africa. Yes there are others like Borkum Riff and Holland House of which I don't like the Borkum Riff and to be honest haven't tried any Holland House as I am scared it will disappoint me as the Borkum Riff did. I won't say Sweet Killarney is another favourite but, on the other hand, it's not really as bad as some of the reviews make it. I like the sweetness, very nice room note, good nicotine kick and the fact that it burns down to dottle.


Try the Peterson Connoisseur's Choice. It's a good clean aromatic....


----------



## BLESKOP

droy1958 said:


> Try the Peterson Connoisseur's Choice. It's a good clean aromatic....


Thanks Droy. Matter of the fact is that I have bought a tin of Connoisseur's choice a few weeks ago and haven't smoked any of it yet. I'll definitely smoke some over the week-end. Are you familiar with the Peterson 3P's? I think it is an English blend if not mistaken. I saw some at my local tobacconist and will be my next purchase as it is the first time I saw some available here in our stores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A double espresso in a Hellenic Cafe close to the beach, pipe smoking is free, crystal sea, fresh air, kompoloi, calmness and relaxation...what more could i ask?










Life is good in Greece.


----------



## droy1958

BLESKOP said:


> Thanks Droy. Matter of the fact is that I have bought a tin of Connoisseur's choice a few weeks ago and haven't smoked any of it yet. I'll definitely smoke some over the week-end. Are you familiar with the Peterson 3P's? I think it is an English blend if not mistaken. I saw some at my local tobacconist and will be my next purchase as it is the first time I saw some available here in our stores.


I haven't tried any Petersen's except the Connie's Choice.....


----------



## eliot

I had a bowl of some Mild Virginia blend from my local B&M. Smoked it out of a Carey Magic Inch, courtesy of @JohnnyFlake.


----------



## knilas

C&Ds Rajah Court in my Grabow Silver Duke. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens, another photo from a Cafe close to a Port. That Cafe has an ancient Hellenic name but the peοple call it "Stone" because has been build mainly with stones.The view is fantastic, the sea breeze is touching your face and the waves almost hitting the stone base.


----------



## TheNakedGun

Sutliff Chocalate Mousse in my Preben Holm


----------



## TheNakedGun

Ole Shenandoah in my Lorenzo Oom Paul


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hairete from Athens, that Cafe is only few steps from the sea, a pleasant espresso with bougatsa.


----------



## gtechva

Carter Hall in an Irish Second


----------



## twink

startin this cool mornin >
001.jpg


----------



## knilas

twink said:


> startin this cool mornin >
> 001.jpg


One of my favorites. Enjoy! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

knilas said:


> One of my favorites. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Dunhill 965 with a little Cali med.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, another hot night here but tomorrow we expect a rainy day.










The tablecloth is handmade, my mother make it before 3 decades.


----------



## knilas

Balkan Sasieni

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BLESKOP

Pipe used: *Frank Medico Prince* shape pipe fitted with 6mm Savinelli balsa system filter. 
Tobacco smoked: *Peterson Sunset Breeze* (Black Cavendish, Burley, Virginia topped with Amaretto)
Sunset breeze is a consistent smoker. The flavor remains smooth and mild throughout the bowl and the topping is evident in both smell and taste.
Pipe used: Frank Medico Prince shape pipe fitted with 6mm Savinelli balsa system filter.


----------



## BLESKOP

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, another hot night here but tomorrow we expect a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tablecloth is handmade, my mother make it before 3 decades.


Beautiful tablecloth! One doesn't see such quality anymore. Is that Turkish coffee you enjoyed? I recently discovered how to make Cuban coffee and love to sip a cup of that when smoking my pipe.


----------



## twink

cool with fog at 6 this morning, so I'm warmin up with a bowl of Black Swan in my old hand carved burl..>
with my spoon standin farm coffee....


----------



## twink

Startin the day with a bowl of Multnomah Falls from my buddy @AlanS in porlan ore. Oh an my every mornin spoon standin farm coffee. > come on today I'm ready to play again..


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, unfortunately another hot day here, no rain as the MS promised but let's hope for tomorrow.












BLESKOP said:


> Beautiful tablecloth! One doesn't see such quality anymore. Is that Turkish coffee you enjoyed? I recently discovered how to make Cuban coffee and love to sip a cup of that when smoking my pipe.


Thank you for your kindly words. That type of coffee cooking isn't turkish as their propaganda says, it's Arabic and they copy it by Egyptians as they did with hookah etc.The turks make it single in 3 versions, we the Greeks in 7 versions plus we have the double version.The turks now drink tea in glasses, you cannot find a Cafe like ours in turkey due to their muslim restrictions.
Coffee + Pipe smoking = Love for ever [for me], it's very nice habbit and i am glad that you have the same. :wink2:


----------



## gtechva

Tsuge First Day of Spring in a Rhodesian from Italy


----------



## knilas

John Cotton's 1&2

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I just finished a bowl of Autumn Evening in my Dagner.


----------



## knilas

eliot said:


> I just finished a bowl of Autumn Evening in my Dagner.


I'm curious about that blend... Any thots on it?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

knilas said:


> I'm curious about that blend... Any thots on it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's my favorite pipe tobacco at the moment. I haven't had much luck with aromatics because they usually don't taste anything like how they smell, but this one is pretty damn accurate.

It's got a really rich, toasty flavor to it. Like caramel or butterscotch. The flavor is very pronounced and satisfies the full-bodied craving when I don't have time for a cigar.


----------



## knilas

eliot said:


> It's my favorite pipe tobacco at the moment. I haven't had much luck with aromatics because they usually don't taste anything like how they smell, but this one is pretty damn accurate.
> 
> It's got a really rich, toasty flavor to it. Like caramel or butterscotch. The flavor is very pronounced and satisfies the full-bodied craving when I don't have time for a cigar.


Not much of an aromatic fan myself, either. Although I do like the summer harvest alot! It has alot of the bright fruit flavors in it like pineapple and lemon. Was curious if the Autumn carried the same types of flavors, just fall-like.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

knilas said:


> Not much of an aromatic fan myself, either. Although I do like the summer harvest alot! It has alot of the bright fruit flavors in it like pineapple and lemon. Was curious if the Autumn carried the same types of flavors, just fall-like.


Autumn Evening is more of a savory type of sweet. It does seem to be more complimentary toward the cooler fall/winter type weather. I live in San Diego though where it's summer/spring all year-round, so I like to have a bowl of it later in the day or at night when it cools down.

I should probably try some of that Summer Harvest too. It sounds like a good blend on a hot day.


----------



## knilas

eliot said:


> Autumn Evening is more of a savory type of sweet. It does seem to be more complimentary toward the cooler fall/winter type weather. I live in San Diego though where it's summer/spring all year-round, so I like to have a bowl of it later in the day or at night when it cools down.
> 
> I should probably try some of that Summer Harvest too. It sounds like a good blend on a hot day.


It's very delicious. If you'd like to trade a few samples, I'm game. Just lmk..

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

knilas said:


> It's very delicious. If you'd like to trade a few samples, I'm game. Just lmk..
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I'm down for that! I'll send you a message.


----------



## knilas

eliot said:


> I'm down for that! I'll send you a message.


Sounds good!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, unfortunately we had no rain today but the temperature if few C less that the other days.


----------



## knilas

Escudo 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## twink

Hunters Blend-Labrador >


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_Country roads, take me home to the place I belong
Life is old there, older than the trees, younger than the mountains, blowing like a breeze._


----------



## eliot

I popped open a can of C&D Oak Alley. I'll have to smoke a few more bowls, but I like it so far. Smooth and flavorful.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A bowl of Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture for tonight in this modified gourd calabash. My wife's ice cream [vanilla with chocolate] will follow...


----------



## knilas

Captain Earle's Private Stock

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Britt's Balkan in my lil Italian no name

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens-Greece, a little bit cloudy day but this won't restrict us to visit a local Cafe to enjoy our coffee plus pipe smoking.










The pipe is modified by me [rustic work on bowl and band plus i added a new mouthpiece].


----------



## Joe Sticks

CH out of a newly purchased MM MacArthur 5 Star cob (the general's original design). I actually bought this out of curiosity & because I'm a history buff. I've been very pleasantly surprised & pleased. Of course, it's cool in hand with the length of cob below the stem to grip. Stays lit easily even with a little breeze out. No problem setting it down in a leather loop pipe stand. The perfect pipe to enjoy for a nice long Sunday smoke while drinking coffee and doing some reading. It's burned the CH for an hour already & I have plenty left. CH tends to burn pretty fast so I'm really like this pipe/tobacco combination.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Did you knew John A. Chapman? Was a Tech Sergeant E-6, U.S. Air Force and father of 2 kids.I didn't knew him, we weren't in a similar Unit, i don't know if had any kind of relationship with Greece or if he was a pipe smoker but i raised a class of Samos wine in dinner and i will smoke in my pipe Astleys No. 88 Matured Dark Virginia to honour him.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/28/w...0160828&nl=todaysheadlines&nlid=62159050&_r=2
You can see the video.

Now they want to award John A. Chapman with the Medal of Honor, God rest his soul.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My pc is worth only for stab it lot of times...with anger, then shoot it, repeatedly...with no mercy and after to burn it...completely. I smoke Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 21 Elizabeth, for sure i will have high blood pressure tonight due to that damned desktop.


----------



## eliot

I'm having the last of this C&D Berry Good sample in this mini Wally Frank pipe. I made it even more mini by replacing the long bit with the short one I took off one of my cobs.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Problems continued: I bought wrong type of wine for our supper, due to a mistake by my mechanic my car's wheel alignment was wrong and that cause a bit of wear to my new tyres, a chinese store did not refund my money for a parcel that never arrived to me and now disappeared from ebay.
One bowl of Peter Stokkebye Nougat for tonight in a bad mood...i think if i buy a new pipe next month then the happiness will return to me, am i right?


----------



## eliot

Sid.Stavros said:


> If i buy a new pipe next month then the happiness will return to me, am i right?


Your logic is sound. I agree.


----------



## eliot

First day of the Fall semester. Had to wind down from all the information cramming, so I packed a bowl of some navy flake stuff in my Dagner cob.


----------



## twink

from @AlanS..Court of St James this mornin with spoon standing farm coffee, cool on the porch, blue skies. >


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokebye 701 Virginia in a Dr. Grabow


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Things are little bit better today, i hope next week everything will return to a normal situation and the joy will return. I am smoking Treasures of Ireland Shannon in a Brebbia.


----------



## twink

Antietam in my churchwarden this mornin..>


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClleland Dominican Glory Maduro - Stanwell Pipe of The Year 1995 [repainted, shellac, new band & mouthpiece added]


----------



## weedsnager

Sleepy hollow in a Paul's pipe custom


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla - BC Choquin Toulouse [i added the aluminium band plus a new mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy to you all from the sunny Athens, not too hot today, the temperature is 28.9C and the humidity is 35%










J.M Boswell Maple Leaf - Ferretti


----------



## Joe Sticks

Running a little experiment this morning. Trying an aromatic (P Stokkebye Cherry Bon Bon) in a small meershaum and small MM Pony Express cob. Want to see if I pick up a CH ghost from either of them & how different this aromatic might taste out of the two different type pipes.


P.S.- this blend has a pretty nice room note but I'm not that impressed with the taste. I bought a 1oz baggie sample. I'll try it again later but aren't planning to buy more at this point.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings to all the members from Greece, in the afternoon after my espresso [Guatemala] i rusticated one of my pipes.










I am smoking Tordenskjold Virginia Slices while thinking: should i make a 2nd layer more hard or leave it as is?


----------



## gtechva

@Joe Sticks Theoretically you should not get a ghost from a meer or cob. To me, aromatic tobaccos always smell better than they taste, and most other are the opposite.


----------



## Joe Sticks

gtechva said:


> @Joe Sticks Theoretically you should not get a ghost from a meer or cob. To me, aromatic tobaccos always smell better than they taste, and most other are the opposite.


Hi @gtechva - yes, I didnt taste a ghost from either pipe. The meer smoked nicer, with a bit more intense flavor. I smoked some Boswell Bear Blend from the meer a few days ago. I much prefer that aromatic to this Peter Stokkebye.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, beautiful day here in Greece so a visit in a local Cafe was a "must".


----------



## gtechva

forgot how much I like Dunhill Flake (in a Dr. Grabow)


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Selwyn college-Oxford University*

The sign is a part of a Greek phrase "Γρηγορείτε, στήκετε εν τη πίστει, ανδρίζεσθε, κραταιούσθε" which means in english "Quit ye like men!".










Gawith Hoggarth Century Black Spice.


----------



## knilas

Father Dempsey in a Yello bole Nova

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

I've got an FDO cigar in my pipe today. Does that count?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, have a nice week!










Pipeshop.net Premium mixture No 1 English - Capitello [the aluminium ring & the conical face of mouthpiece are my modifications]


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One of the most famous pipe smoker-journalist here in Greece died today at the age of 63 from cancer.










I am smoking Briar Patch General Jackson.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece in a rainy night, Dan Pipe 2000 in Pipex.


----------



## eliot

I had a bowl of Autumn Evening in my Dagner cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens, a sprinkling rain morning here, temperature 28.2 C and humidity 58%.










Briar Patch Ten Plus - Stanwell Night & Day with a double espresso.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## gtechva

Still in the nineties here for highs. Come on September!
Orlik Golden Sliced in a repaired Peterson Shannon from Ebay


----------



## weedsnager

Just had golden slice myself.....not a fan


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Mc Raspberry - Vauen [repaired] with espresso plus cool water beside.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece.










John Patton Winter Heartbeat - Vauen 11 [restored] with a double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## IHT

Gawith & Hoggarth Dark Flake unscented in a BC Lovat


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, beautiful sunny day here.










Gout de Murtille Doux - Svendborg [modified: new band & mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

No offence but after so long no one told to that Russian store owner that has english misspellings?
Doesn't check often his own e-store for mistakes? Everybody can see them while Google searching for pipes, "Stenwell" "Gard" "Gil Edgit" are only few that i have found, i didn't had time to check for more.










http://img3.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/22825/22825723479d9960d9205ee86a2a08bb31df6e57.jpg

http://img7.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/22825/2282572764e6541899de090920f9f6c27a7fb4d1.jpg

http://img8.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/22825/2282572828d9d95a825fc4978a9d835fe66dd893.jpg










I am smoking Olaf Poulsson No. 25 Black & Cavendish, not good tobacco and i hear some thunders, for sure the storm is coming.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## IHT

C&D Bayou Morning Flake (from Jan 2007) in a Stanwell Royal Prince 11.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, the sun returned to Athens so the visit in a local Cafe was inevitable.










The bronze in the rim and the mouthpiece on this Stanwell are my modifications.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Michael Apitz Den Danske Drøm, weird weather tonight here in Athens.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day from Greece, the sun return to the sky of Athens.










Motzek Strang - Vauen Luxus [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Mac Baren Dark Twist while searching via net in US stores for some new tobacco blends.


----------



## eliot

The Fall semester just started and I've been too busy to browse the forums. But tonight I finished all my design work and I'm finally able to take a break to enjoy a smoke.

So I'm having a bowl of Nightcap in one of my favorite cobs.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Essence of Vermont - Savinelli Erica Fiamma.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Cherry.


----------



## eliot

I've found that traffic is more bearable when I'm smoking my pipes.

C&D Oak Alley in an old MM that I altered.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens, a beautiful sunny day here also is the celebration of Exaltation of the Holy Cross *+*










Jess Chonowitsch T14 - Stanwell Relief.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG FVF in a MM Wasington, I crosscut this one to about 1/4" pieces and lightly broke em up, seems to be burning a bit hot in the new cob, still trying to figure this flake out.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bentley Virginia Honey Dew.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke No 7 - Fe.Ro [i added the blue band].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Saveur de Vanille.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Athens, another hot day here, i have an espresso plus cool water beside me.










Briar Patch Ramsgate - Stanwell.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Hearth and Home Marble Kake while reading about Focus RS Drift mode.
I saw a video, i put the title: _Hey grandpa/grandma wanna drift a bit?_


----------



## knilas

Escudo in a yello bole

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Georgian Cream - Stanwell Army Mount, Ethiopia espresso plus ice water beside me.


----------



## UBC03

A bowl of h&h very berry also a bowl of 1Q. Took a couple pipes up to my dad's along with a few blends. He hasn't smoked a pipe in 30+ years. But feel right back into it like he never stopped. It's nice to have someone to smoke a bowl with. I've got plenty of mooching buddies that won't hesitate to fire up a cc with me, but you can't beat sitting on the deck with your pops. Bs'ing and relaxing over a bowl.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildone

Haven't hit a pipe in awhile, after a look at Baccy this one spoke.Stoney in its Vauen...


----------



## gtechva

Five O'Clock Shadow in an Italian Rhodesian


----------



## weedsnager

Boswells blend 35 in a 
Pauls pipe custom


----------



## UBC03

Glad to see new faces in this thread. Used to be @Sid.Stavros, @gtechva, and myself..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Nightcap for breakfast this morning, finishing off a bowl of C&D Burly Flake #2 now.


----------



## eliot

Oak Alley in this giant cob.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Oak Alley in this giant cob.


Gotta be runnin outta room in that spice cabinet by now bro.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Gotta be runnin outta room in that spice cabinet by now bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Makin' room is more like it. I plan on ordering some bulk stuff after I pay for tuition. What have you been smoking on lately?


----------



## UBC03

I'm hooked on haunted bookshop, 1Q, and emp... Got about 50 blends I haven't tried yet because I reach for those every time... I have around 20+ pipes sittin on my work bench, waiting for me to find time to fix em up. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens, another hot day here.










Stanwell Vanilla - Danske Club 48, espresso and ice water as companion.


----------



## WABOOM

UBC03 said:


> Gotta be runnin outta room in that spice cabinet by now bro.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Jonny Depp?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PW&W High Hat this morning in a Crown Acheivement


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sunday night, phew...what a week. Tuesday noon when i was on the way to job [Duty calls] my motorcycle's engine stuck due to oil pump dysfunction, it's was an uphill so i didn't had many rpm, after a big S in the middle of the road [the rear wheel blocked] i manage to keep my balance and i didn't fell down. My heart almost stopped, my hands were tighten in the grips, i knew what's was going follow, a huge "baaaang" from the car behind me but for a strange reason the car that followed had slow down a bit so there was enough distance to step on the brakes. It was right behind my few second before, there was no reason to slow down, somehow he didn't accelerate [like i was doing]. I pulled over and i try to calm a bit thinking: if it was a downhill my speed would be higher so i would certainly fell down with catastrophic results and if i was in a main road with lot of cars of a bus behind me the results would be deadly. Even my good reflexes would save me, nobody can stop his car when the guy in front has such a bad moment. I though that was only for movies but it happened to me in daylight. I didn't said to family all the details, they have already agony when i am wearing my uniform and i go for my Duty.
Than God i am alive and healthy otherwise i would be in hospital or in the grave, i also had a big problem when Saturday night my refrigerator's thermostat decide that it was time to left us, i didn't slept till 04.00am due to my nerves, some goods from s.market gone and i was without cool water till i find after a lot of try and agony a mechanic to fix it today.
In the dinner i thanked God that kept me alive and i raise a glass of Deus [muscat by Cavino] to him and now i am smoking Esoterica Tobacciana Pembroke hoping that tonight i will sleep calmly thinking that this week is over and in the next the things would be better.

Tonight no photos with a pipe or with a pipe and cup of coffee or other object as background, for sure other people have much more terrible moments and tragedies in their life but for what i lived those seconds in the road i feel the obligation to say:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Sunday night, phew...what a week. Tuesday noon when i was on the way to job [Duty calls] my motorcycle's engine stuck due to oil pump dysfunction, it's was an uphill so i didn't had many rpm, after a big S in the middle of the road [the rear wheel blocked] i manage to keep my balance and i didn't fell down. My heart almost stopped, my hands were tighten in the grips, i knew what's was going follow, a huge "baaaang" from the car behind me but for a strange reason the car that followed had slow down a bit so there was enough distance to step on the brakes. It was right behind my few second before, there was no reason to slow down, somehow he didn't accelerate [like i was doing]. I pulled over and i try to calm a bit thinking: if it was a downhill my speed would be higher so i would certainly fell down with catastrophic results and if i was in a main road with lot of cars of a bus behind me the results would be deadly. Even my good reflexes would save me, nobody can stop his car when the guy in front has such a bad moment. I though that was only for movies but it happened to me in daylight. I didn't said to family all the details, they have already agony when i am wearing my uniform and i go for my Duty.
> Than God i am alive and healthy otherwise i would be in hospital or in the grave, i also had a big problem when Saturday night my refrigerator's thermostat decide that it was time to left us, i didn't slept till 04.00am due to my nerves, some goods from s.market gone and i was without cool water till i find after a lot of try and agony a mechanic to fix it today.
> In the dinner i thanked God that kept me alive and i raise a glass of Deus [muscat by Cavino] to him and now i am smoking Esoterica Tobacciana Pembroke hoping that tonight i will sleep calmly thinking that this week is over and in the next the things would be better.
> 
> Tonight no photos with a pipe or with a pipe and cup of coffee or other object as background, for sure other people have much more terrible moments and tragedies in their life but for what i lived those seconds in the road i feel the obligation to say:


Amen Brother, stay safe out there and keep the rubber side down!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2009 SG FVF in a Bill Walther Squashed tomato.


----------



## eliot

WABOOM said:


> Jonny Depp?


I've been called the asian Johnny Depp before.


----------



## cigarsarge1

Old Joe Krants in a MM Freehand


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Middleton Sugar Barrel.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.










Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire - Fallion [new ring and mouthpiece added], espresso plus ice water beside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Briar Fox in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin.


----------



## gtechva

a mostly red Virginia blend by @NeverBend in a meer


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect mixture.


What are your thoughts on this? 
I liked the Craftsmans and the 2016.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

OneStrangeOne said:


> What are your thoughts on this?


This W.O Larsen [1864] is a "so and so" blend for me, nothing special, i smoke it very rarely because i have much better choices.










Cornell and Diehl Black Cavendish - Neerup [modified plus new mouthpiece] and double Greek coffee beside.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A bowl of DTM Devil's Holiday for tonight.


----------



## mephare

I've got a bowl of Holiday Spirit waiting for me when I get home from work. =)


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Orient Express - Big Ben.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Few months ago the 300th class of US Navy Seals graduated, those who succeeded wrote their names on a shield as a parallelism to 300 Spartans, the Greeks which fought against thousands of persians invaders at Thermopylae.










I feel the moral obligation to honour and thank those US Seals raising a bowl of Peterson Gold Blend, God bless them.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, the weather here in Athens is a little bit cooler that the other days, i can't say that today is a typical summer day.



Skandinavik Vanilla - Fe.Ro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a little bit cloudy weather but i grab the chance in a sun intermission and visited a Cafe.










The rustic & paint work on this pipe is mine, i added also the band and a new stem. I have to admit that the double espresso wasn't so good and i make a complain to the store owner.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk No. 10 Nice 'n Easy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to Athens. Have a nice weekend everybody.










Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Vauen.


----------



## gtechva

Escudo in my straight Irish Second


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Domaine de Lavalette No 8.


----------



## eliot

Nightcap in my Dagner cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










Charatan No 27 - Big Ben Mondial with home made balsa filter, espresso plus cool water for escort.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

New York Pipe Club Jack's Shanty Cigar Leaf Blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece, thank God another sunny day.










Davidoff Scottish Mixture - Butz Choquin [repaired, new band added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Black & Virginia.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Dunhill MM965 for breakfast this morning, have a bowls worth of Esoterica Woodbridge drying now.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece, no clouds today only warm sun.










G.L Pease Abingdon - Butz Choquin [modified].


----------



## Joe Sticks

PS Proper English tried in an English Dublin style pipe from a 1oz baggie sampler. Not a fan after trying my first bowl of this.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening, Planta Elysee for tonight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, the sun remains in Athens.










Briar Patch Grand Marnier - Brebbia Crystal, espresso plus cool water aside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&k Black Bayou Mist this morning with a cup of Guatemala Antigua.
A nice heavy shot of lat in this one!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A bowl of Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer for tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG FVF, in the Walther 
Still trying to figure this one out, I usually get bit pretty bad from this one.
This time I crosscut the flake to about 1/4" strips, rubbed it into corse chuncks and let it dry for about 8hrs, no bite so far but very light on flavor.


----------



## eliot

I had some B&M Mild blend on my way to work this morning and some Autumn Evening on my way home. Both in cobs.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Mac Baren Virginia # 1 in a MM straight Legend cob. The ratings on tobaccoreviews weren't all that great for this one. I was pleasantly surprised at how nice the smoke was. Subtle sweetness that I enjoyed.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, another hot day here.










New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen the Squire's mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, the weather today is 50-50 [clouds and sun] but this won't keep us inside.










I visited a local Cafe in Athens to enjoy coffee plus pipe smoking [the pipe has been modified in band and mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 20 Aromatic while watching ebay for estate pipes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning members, i think the summer returned to Athens, for October we have a very hot day here.










Briar Patch Champagne - DB Royal, espresso plus ice water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Germains Brown Flake in a Tim West freehand last night, nice 2 1/2hr smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germains Brown Flake in a Radice oil cured twin bore.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk Black Cavendish - Savinelli Roma [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Speraaa from Greece, another hot night in Athens with 26.6 °C inside. A bowl of G.L. Pease Fillmore in a Fe.Ro with home-made balsa filter.


----------



## eliot

I had 2 bowls of Old Joe Krantz in my big bulldog today. Once on my way to class, and another on my way home.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens, another sunny day here.










Samuel Gawith Westmorland Mixture - Molina, espresso plus ice water as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of McClelland Town Topic in a block meerschaum by Whitepipe.com, ice tea beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader - Big Ben Nautic 302.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece. A bowl of Planta Sans Souci for now and some of my wife's ice-cream latter. I bought a Stanwell which i want to modify to look exactly like the Gilt Edged model, i think it would be a unique modification!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, another hot day here in Athens with the temperature in 26 C. I am reading military news while smoking:










Briar Patch Honey - Fallion [new ring and mouthpiece added], espresso plus ice water.


----------



## gtechva

H&H Marquee Fusiliers Ration in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poeschl Exclusiv Plum & Rum.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to Athens after the yesterday's night storm.










Paladin Black Cherry - Brebbia Crystal.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Holger Danske Original Honey Dew.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, the sun is present in Athens and the temperature is 26.5 C










J.M Boswell Christmas Cookie - Stanwell.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## knilas

droy1958 said:


>


Nice Custombilt! 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I have found one of my fathers' lighter, it's a Ronson made in england. Some corrosion marks in one side but the flint still works! It's chromed, the shape is like the below:
http://www.offeritem.com/images/0310/thumbnails/193471_350362944785.jpg.thumb_300x225.jpg
The valve has a leakage problem [the o-ring is dry] but you can turn this lighter to 90°-100° degrees so he can light a pipe! For sure i will make a question to the local light-repairer, i think the cost for a vale is about 15 euro but the real value cannot me measured this way. I am very happy that i have found a 1960 era family item!









As for the topic: i am smoking Peter Rasmussen Black Label.


----------



## droy1958




----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie Super Grain......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake from March 2014 in the Radice


----------



## droy1958




----------



## gtechva

Orlik Golden Sliced in a bent Dr. Grabow


----------



## droy1958

knilas said:


> Nice Custombilt!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk





Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, another hot day here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture - Savinelli.


 Looks delicious.....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece. A bowl of Planta Sans Souci for now and some of my wife's ice-cream latter. I bought a Stanwell which i want to modify to look exactly like the Gilt Edged model, i think it would be a unique modification!


Send it to me when you're finished with the modifications, and I'll let you know how well you did! All of your pipes are beautiful!.......


----------



## droy1958

knilas said:


> Nice Custombilt!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It sure looks like a Custombilt with the style of rustification, but I'm not sure it is. It's the first thing one thinks when you see it....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I would like to dedicate my today's pipe smoking to an unknown member of National Guard in the Siege of Alcazar at 1936 which said:

_"We are few, they are many. We believe, have faith. Those who do not believe, would destroy the faith. They think, and this is something that happens in the mind. We pray, and this is something that happens in the heart. I sometimes cry, but I am not afraid. If I die, I died. But this only for me, because the one in which i pray can not die. As i sight my weapon i pray, as i throw a grenade i pray. 
The Reds think, the thought is nothing. Eventually they will drop. We believe and it lasts forever. "_










Pipeshop.net No4 Black Cavendish - Greek handmade pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG FVF in a Il Ceppo bent billiard.


----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie Relief Grain.......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the autumn is here in Athens, it's raining but soon it will stop.










Gout de Murtile Deux - Stanwell Saturn [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I found this photo with a pipe while searching in the net, looks interesting.










J.M. Boswell Premium Burley.


----------



## knilas

droy1958 said:


> knilas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Custombilt!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It sure looks like a Custombilt with the style of rustification, but I'm not sure it is. It's the first thing one thinks when you see it....
Click to expand...

No nomenclature on the side or anywhere? Probably isn't then. Still a cool looking pipe!


----------



## droy1958

In a Howal......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, thank God the sun returned to Athens.










Danske Club White Roses - Dr.Boston Olive wood, espresso plus ice water beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I have an idea, from time to time i will post some photos with pipe smokers [especially in black & white] to remember us the good old days.










Skandinavik Exotic.


----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie 70B Cutty with some PS Bulls Eye Flake.......


----------



## droy1958

Folding and Stuffing Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake in a Kaywoodie 95B....


----------



## droy1958

knilas said:


> No nomenclature on the side or anywhere? Probably isn't then. Still a cool looking pipe!


It just has"Imported Briar" on the shank. I've had 4 or 5 people say the same thing as you. One could just about bet the farm that it's a Custom Bilt looking at the justification......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice - DB Schwerin-57.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff English Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.










J.M Boswell Majestic 586 - Savinelli Opera.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Gatlin-Buriler Cades Cove Cavendish in a Peterson Aran 69, 
Reminds me of Christmas cookies
Can't get the pic to load for some reason.


----------



## weedsnager

Just finished a bowl of....kings oriental... I bought yesterday at Iwan Ries...pretty good stuff !


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The French soldier Camille Mortier which killed on August 21st, 1917 was "one of us".










Stanwell Fruit & Vanilla.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, another sunny day here in Athens.










4noggins Killington - Sumerler 2000.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Mac Baren Virginia # 1 in a MM Marcus cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's Sweet Fragrant.


----------



## weedsnager

Iwan Ries three star blue in a custom from Paul's pipes


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from the sunny Athens.










Bill Bailey's Best blend - Stanwell Calabash.


----------



## gtechva

Ah, Fall/Autumn, my time of year. 73 degrees, not too hot, or too cold. Leaves are starting to change color. Soon the side of the mountain will be a masterpiece. 

Burtera Pelican


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning this am.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Patton's Moe's Confetti.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Strang - Aldo Morelli.


----------



## twink

>..WV Toss on the cool porch this mornin, waitin to hunt squirrels>
001.jpg
..002.jpg


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Swiss Chocolate.


----------



## droy1958

Bayou Morning Flake in a Satin Grain.....


----------



## droy1958

SPC Plum Pudding in an old Yelo Bole....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Royal [USA edition]


----------



## droy1958

Old Joe Krantz in a Kaywoodie 95B......


----------



## droy1958

Going to pop the top on this SPC MS River and stuff some in this Kaywoodie Relief Grain 14.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Navy Cavendish. I have a problem with my pc, i will not post photos for few days because i am writing now from my tablet.


----------



## twink

>of-course its Dunhill on a day like this>
001.jpg
002.jpg


----------



## droy1958

At the request of the wifey to smoke one of those "good smellin' ones" I'm firing up a bowl Of Milan Tobacconists Colonial Pastime in a Grabow Duke....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Whisky.


----------



## droy1958

twink said:


> >of-course its Dunhill on a day like this>
> 001.jpg
> 002.jpg


Damn beautiful day Harvey. Best to you my friend....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens.










McClelland Easy Street - Stanwell Stud 10 [mouthpiece changed], double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## twink

Multnomah falls from @AlanS>
001.jpg


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Exotic.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from the sunny Athens.










Stanwell Vanilla - Golden Gate.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, another quiet night here in a suburb of Athens. I am smoking Peterson Old Dublin while making the final preparations for my 3 days vacations.








God willing i will be here on Tuesday morning with some Cafe pipe-photos.


----------



## knilas

Billy Budd and a snack. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk #414 in a Nording freehand,







I like the way the prerique seems to drift to the front then fade to the background every now & then


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am back, good morning from Greece to you all, the sun is warming us here in Athens.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, some Cornell and Diehl Apricots and Cream for tonight with ice tea as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens-Greece.


----------



## droy1958

Some local tobacco from Ted's Pipe Shoppe called Dubliner in a German made Howal pipe.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*28th October 1940 - 28th October 2016*

Today is one of the greatest days in Greek History.That date at 1940 the Fascist italian army with a massive support from the albanians invaded to my country at 5.00 am.
Our Military Governor I.Metaxas had prepared and planned everything, first the made an "elastic" defence and soon we counter-attacked according to his schedule. The italians were thousands more than us with tanks, hundreds of air planes, mountain and field artillery, had support and guide from the albanians and in their buckles had the "soldato di morto" logo. As defenders they faced the Greek Army, the Royal Constabulary and the EON [Youth of I. Metaxas] with low quality equipment, only mountain artillery, no tanks at all, much less air planes, old rifles.
We fought for our Country, our Religion, our Families! We destroy them and liberated again the North Epirus while the "rooster wings" Fascists were running like chickens.
Those cowards in the beginning were saying that Mediterranean Sea was "mare nostrum" ["Our Sea"], they claimed that only with a fart can destroy our defence bunkers, Μussolini claimed that next week he would be in Athens drinking his coffee. Few years latter his "makaroni" soldiers with a stupid smile in their face were selling their rifles to the Greeks saying "una faccia una razza" and "bella Grecia" trying to save themselves from the crimes that they did. Do you know what was the treatment from Germans each time they were meeting a "rooster wing" italian? Massive kicks from the whole squad so each ex "soldato di morto" became a disgraced chicken with many stamps from boots in his butt.

Today in Greece we have some descendants of these italian-albanian losers claim that their grandfathers:
"was not in the Fascist army, he didn't fought those days, he desert to your army, was in Resistance" and other stupid excuses. There are like the same crappy excuses that the generals of Mussolini told him for their defeat:
"the range of the Greek canons was longer, they had superiority in air-force, the weather conditions were very bad in our side, had many tanks and new rifles".
ALL of these comments are silly and lies, they were more than us with better equipment, they attacked first without any reason under the banner or "Fascio" but we fought under the Blue banner with the White Cross and send them to Hell, the Greeks WON !










I will raise my pipe and my coffee to the memory of those brave Greek men and women, Army and Citizens. All of them fought like real Heroes and thanks to them we are free now!
God rest their souls, we will always remember and honour them.
Long live EON and the Royal Constabulary
Long live Greek Army.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have some clouds but the sun shows up from time to time here in Athens.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, a little bit hot night for the end of October here in Athens. I finished a pipe restore, i saw the F-1 race while smoking De La Concha Marbella.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a real autumn day here in Athens.










Briar Patch Time Out - Fallion [new mouthpiece & band] with double espresso plus cool water aside.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I found a very interesting photo.










Some Poul Winslow Harlekin for tonight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, i am happy because the sun returned in Athens.










W.O. Larsen True Delight - Vauen [modified in ring and dot] with an espresso plus cool water.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No. 23


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens.










Van Halteren Black & Bright - Stanwell Night & Day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens-Greece.










Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## sugarcane1

Mississippi River in a MM General. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, another hot sunny day here in Athens.










Torben Dansk 999 - Brebbia Nera.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece. I am smoking some McClelland 2035 Dark Navy Flake for tonight and latter i will taste my wife's home made mille-feuille.


----------



## knilas

Irish Flake and coffee black. Tasty 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanislaw London Mixture - Golden Gate [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, a bowl of Sillem's Green for tonight in a Whitepipe.com meerschaum pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, thank God we have another sunny day here in Athens.










Davidoff Red Mixture - Gourd Calabash [modified] with espresso plus cool water.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, some Mysmokingshop Irish Cream for tonight watching the "Hands of Stone" movie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a lovely warm day here in Athens. Pipe smoking is free in my country so i visited a local Cafe.










The kompoloi and the pipe have my modifications on them.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Esoterica Tobacciana Pembroke and Goodnight from me.


----------



## weedsnager

Prince Albert in a corn cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen! Greetings from Greece.










Borkum Riff Scandinavian Mixture - db pipe [modified].


----------



## droy1958

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake in a IL Monaco......


----------



## knilas

Cabbies Mixture in my GBD Prehistoric.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenmonster714

For some sutliff chocolate supreme. Man this stuff is awesome. My wife even loved smelling it.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










Briar Patch Black Velvet - Vauen De Luxe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Clan Aromatic.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a wonderful sunny day started here in Athens. While reading the news [by coincidence] i saw a picture of Donald smoking his pipe and i thought was a good idea to post it.










Pipe House Vanilla Caribic - Stanwell [modified: new band and mouthpiece, rusticated rim].


----------



## droy1958

Comoy's 184 Pebble Grain......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poeschl Exclusiv Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill flake in a Radice Oil Cured,


----------



## gtechva

Fire Storm in an Irish Second


----------



## UBC03

A bowl of harvest on the Hudson.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody from Greece, a nice sunny day here in Athens.










McClelland Black Shag - Butz Choquin Tropic.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen Τhe Squire's mixture.


----------



## droy1958

In a Howal.....


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> In a Howal.....


I'm not a fan. To me it tastes like old lady perfume for the first few puffs.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, a lovely sunny day here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish - Svendborg, espresso and cool water as companion.



UBC03 said:


> I'm not a fan. To me it tastes like old lady perfume for the first few puffs.


Me too, i have added some Latakia plus Burley on that tobacco.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Dunhill Flake from a DGE Country Gentleman Lovat custom cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

From a Greek who served to the American Veterans for the annual Veterans Day.


















Tordenskjold Virginia Slices.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is high here in Athens and after shopping it's time for:










McClelland McRaspberry - Georg Jensen Intarsia, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## sweetbriar

Samuel Gawith ~ Golden Glow in a Pete Tankard, wakey with fresh ground/brewed coffe and a lil Poschl GletscherPrise in the nose.
happ Sat, all ..

sweetbriar

the best antiques are old friends


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, greetings from Greece. Bill Bailey's Birthday blend for tonight watching a War movie, latter an ice cream for sure.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hairete from Greece, a lovely sunny day here in Athens so a visit in a Cafe was a "must".


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin' Pipers
wakey this mornin' with some fresh brewed coffe, a lil McChrystal's O&G in the nose.
I have a fire in a Pete Dracula briar and prob be puttin' it away at sun up, lol..
hope all enjoyin' the weekend, happ Sun, and what a super Moon goin' on, will 
be full tomorrow (Monday) niter.. it's gorgeous here in yogi land..

sweetbriar

the best antiques are old friends


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens, i found a photo with Greek Commandos at 1964.










Some Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic watching the 9th Company [The Battle for Hill 3234] film.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara to all from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens.










Danske Club Caramel - Fallion [new ring and band], espresso plus cool water.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Winding Road.


----------



## sweetbriar

GL Pease ~ Union Square in a Peterson Mark Twain poker


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire.


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
wakey with fresh ground/brewed coffe, a lil Poschl GletscherPrise in the nose and some C&D Opening Night
in a racing green Canadian 264..

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking is for everyone, even Ayatollah Khamenei likes it.










Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Deluxe Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a cold but still sunny day here in Athens.










Savinelli Punto Oro Cavendish - Savinelli Trevi.


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
This mornin' wakey with some Full Virginia Flake in a pete Dracula.
lil Sam Gawith ~ Zip snuff in the nose, hope all having a
good day..

sweetbriar



the best antiques are old friends


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Golden Blend's Black Cherry.


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie Cutty.....


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> I'm not a fan. To me it tastes like old lady perfume for the first few puffs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I sure like it.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is shining but the temperature is a little bit low here in Athens.










Pipe House Kong Christian Sweet & Fruity - Real Briar [my rustic,paint work plus new band and mouthpiece].


----------



## sweetbriar

Good Day Pipers,
Wakey with some Exhausted Rooster in a cob, Samuel Gawith coffee snuff in the nose
and some fresh ground/brewed coffe in the cuppa.. mmmm
looks like some weather rollin' in here, Snow in the forcast but says back to the 50's next week.
Enjoyed some tractor seat time the past couple, choppin' leaves, lotsa leaves, lol
over 30 cottonwoods on the place/flat/crib/hacienda/home.. 
hope all havin' a great day !!

sweetbriar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellends #25 in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Selected Blend No. 80.


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from Greece, the sun is shining but the temperature is a little bit low here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe House Kong Christian Sweet & Fruity - Real Briar [my rustic,paint work plus new band and mouthpiece].


I forgot to ask you to keep Obama there in Greece as he can help you guys like he helped us in the states.....


----------



## droy1958

Milan Tobacconist Peaches and Cream in a Short Snorter...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane 1 Q - Stanwell.


----------



## sweetbriar

good day Pipers,
Happ Fri, wakey this mornin' with a lil Golden Glow in a small Indian corn cob with a bamboo cane stem.
not a spendy pipe as bein' a cob but a truely wonderful smoker just the same 
Gonna be gettin' Christmas lites out and sorted for the house, flat, hacienda, crib, place, home, lol..
hope all enjoyin' ther mornin'/day and puff'n a fave.

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we had a sunny but cold day here in Athens.










Skandinavik Regular.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

droy1958 said:


> I forgot to ask you to keep Obama there in Greece as he can help you guys like he helped us in the states.....












The other "i am bored" guy is the Greek prime minister.










Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture - Real Briar pipe [modified by me].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

When i am going out in the Cafe one "must" accessory is the Kompoloi. Ι play with it while waiting for my coffee to arrive, in the intermission for my second pipe-bowl and when i finish till my departure from the Cafe.
Here are two of hand-made Kompoloi, i think they worth the effort:










I am smoking Ambiente No. 1 while downloading some Action movies [2 of them are with US Seals and 1 with US Secret Service].


----------



## knilas

Peretti's Thanksgiving Day with a few fingers of Elmer T Lee. 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarcane1

St. James Flake mixed with PS Luxury Navy Flake in a MM General. Delicious. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, a beautiful sunny day here in Athens so what's better than a visit in a Cafe?










See one of my Kompoloi that i mention in a previous post.


----------



## knilas

Coniston Cut plug in a cob

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

DE Central park stroll in a comoy bent apple

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece,the sun is here warm us in Athens.










4noggins Essence of Vermont - Stanwell S.Bang [new ring and mouthpiece], double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Breaking in a couple of custom cob nosewarmers with some Carter Hall -


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, some Bentley Virginia Honey Dew for tonight and latter...just sleep.


----------



## droy1958

Orlik Golden Sliced in an unnamed Italian pipe....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> When i am going out in the Cafe one "must" accessory is the Kompoloi. Ι play with it while waiting for my coffee to arrive, in the intermission for my second pipe-bowl and when i finish till my departure from the Cafe.
> Here are two of hand-made Kompoloi, i think they worth the effort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Ambiente No. 1 while downloading some Action movies [2 of them are with US Seals and 1 with US Secret Service].


I always see those in your café pictures and was wondering what they were for.....


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie #14 Relief Grain.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens although the temperature isn't high.










Briar Patch Ramsgate - Stanwell, espresso plus cool water as companion.


----------



## Bird-Dog

droy1958 said:


> I always see those in your café pictures and was wondering what they were for.....


We know 'em as "worry beads"; something to fidget with, keep your hands occupied, expend nervous energy. No doubt @Sid.Stavros can explain better than I can. Hopefully he will still chime in and give us the whole insider story from the Greek POV.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

What i saw the other day in my blog, weird visitors number huh?


















I am smoking Mac Baren Mixture Aromatic.



curmudgeonista said:


> We know 'em as "worry beads"; something to fidget with, keep your hands occupied, expend nervous energy. No doubt @*Sid.Stavros* can explain better than I can. Hopefully he will still chime in and give us the whole insider story from the Greek POV.


Kompoloi is part of Orthodox Christianity and Greek culture,those you see in the Cafe photos used as: gently swirling so the beads change position plus give you the chance to caress the knot, also transfer them from side to side or rubbing them with your fingers allow you to think calmly and spend the time making plans with your mind, or take a decision. Back in the Old days from the look and the way of use of Kompoloi you could understand some things for the character and the economical status of the owner. If you see a teenager swirling the Kompoli nervously means he doesn't know the meaning of this and use it as an "effect", Kompoloi is a part of our Tradition, it's not a stress-relief item, is an ornament.

http://greece.greekreporter.com/2012...k-worry-beads/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worry_beads


----------



## droy1958

GBD Country Club.....


----------



## droy1958

Old Dr. Grabow White Briar....


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> Kompoloi is part of Orthodox Christianity and Greek culture... in the Old days from the look and the way of use of Kompoloi you could understand some things for the character and the economical status of the owner. If you see a teenager swirling the Kompoli nervously means he doesn't know the meaning of this and use it as an "effect", Kompoloi is a part of our Tradition, it's not a stress-relief item, is an ornament.


My apologies Sid. I didn't mean to denigrate the importance in Greek culture and religion. Mine = stupid tourist view from the outside looking in. Sorry!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, thank God we have another sunny day here in Athens.










Motzek Strang - Greek handmade pipe.



curmudgeonista said:


> My apologies Sid. I didn't mean to denigrate the importance in Greek culture and religion. Mine = stupid tourist view from the outside looking in. Sorry!


No problem at all my dear sir. :smile2:


----------



## sweetbriar

Prince Albert in a small old Dominion cob.

curious as to where the Komboloi are bought or are they just made ?
they reminded along the lines of Rosary beads.

hope all havin'/had a great day, happ Wed..

sweetbriar


----------



## sweetbriar

i just did some dd on the komboloi..good stuff.. like the Lucky Charms too, perhaps a gift idea for 2 daughters, 

just loaded a pete Tankard with some aged SG~Firedance, a lil SG~Honey in the nose

sweetbriar


the best antiques are old friends


----------



## Joe Sticks

Wanted to smoke an English blend, but we're visiting relatives for a the Thanksgiving holiday. So, I bought a tin of Mac Baren Plumcake that is supposed to have a pleasant room note. Will smoke it in a vintage Jobey Oom Paul.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I will raise a bowl of Hearth and Home Larry's Blend for the Veterans of MusiCorps - About

_Formed in response to the crisis of returning service members injured in Iraq and Afghanistan, MusiCorps is a conservatory-level music rehabilitation program that helps wounded warriors play music and recover their lives._












sweetbriar said:


> curious as to where the Komboloi are bought or are they just made ?


You can buy them at low price from tourist-gift shops or from local bazaar or you can buy the materials separately and combine them as you prefer [or modify one as i usually do]. There are some expensive Kompoloi with "exotic" materials but these are mainly for money-show off.


----------



## droy1958

Willard with Mountain Maple......


----------



## droy1958

Yelo Bole with Sugarlands Honey.....


----------



## UBC03

Just did a random grab tonight..ended up with CAO black in a mm cob. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Hairete" from Greece, the sun warms our mood here in Athens.










J.M Boswell Christmas Cookie - Bari.


----------



## droy1958

4th Generation Flake....If this is a Navy Flake, it's the first that didn't bite the hell out of my tongue....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Looking for old photos i found Douglas Wilmer (8 January 1920 - 31 March 2016) as Sherlock Holmes.










Samuel Gawith Celtic Talisman.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a little bit cloudy and cold day here in Athens.










Mac Baren 7 Seas Gold Blend - Aldo Morelli [my rustic & paint work].


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Some Captain Black original to start the day

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

HighRockiesPuffer said:


> Some Captain Black original to start the day
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


Shouldn't ask, don't know if I really want to know. What the hell is the bloody, gauze, voodoo doll looking thing in the background?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

It's a gris-gris made by a voodoo priest in NOLA for protection, no blood just burns


----------



## UBC03

Thanks..eases my mind a bit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, i am smoking Michael Apitz Black Blend while reading the latest "surprise" news: CNN blames RCN for a tragic mistake, instead of new episode of Anthony Bourdain's Parts Unknown the people in Boston saw 30 minutes with the Riley Quinn! Now who's going to "pay the price" because as Judas Priest said then: "Some heads are gonna roll".


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun with some clouds here in Athens.










Briar Patch Country Pleasure - Rock Cob [Rekamepip].


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
Wakey with some fresh ground/brewed coffe, Full Virginia Flake in a Savinelli 920 Standing and some Sam Gawith ~ Firedance snuff in the nose. Was 30 degees at Sunup, brr, got a small fire goin' to take that edge off. Just got done listenin' to John Prine's new Duets alb titled, For Better Or Worse. A few of the gals singin' with'm on it is Iris DeMent, Susan Tedeschi, Lee Ann Womack, Morgane Stapleton, good stuff, one for the bin, lol.. gotta have tunes and my 2 channel (stereo) speaks turned 35 this yr,  , Klipsch Cornwalls in Raw Birch and i never stained'm. They have aged nicely. If not familiar with, ther 3 way floorstanders with 15 inch woofers.
Hope all enjoyin the mornin'/afternoon & hvin' good weekend..

sweetbriar


----------



## gtechva

Oriental Blend in a meer


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Local Jamaican Rum blend

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, some rain tonight here in Athens. I work in a new pipe-modification, took care my lighters and spend some time with my canary. Now i am smoking Robert McConnell Latakia Flake watching a documentary about the incident with the US diplomat in Benghazi.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, last night we had heavy rain with lightnings and thunderbolts but in the morning the sun returned to Athens with a smile.










I am smoking Skandinavik Navy.


----------



## gtechva

Escudo in a bent Grabow


----------



## sweetbriar

Hello Pipers,
enjoyin' some McClelland Blackwoods Flake in a pete Tankard..
hope all enjoyin' the day/night/weekend

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Peter Stokkebye Balkan Supreme watching the Faith of Our Fathers [2015] movie.


----------



## sugarcane1

SPC Plum Pudding in a MM General. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a cloudy day with some rain here in Athens.










Jess Chonowitsch T14 - Butz Choquin Toulouse [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## sweetbriar

Good Day Pipers,
Looks and feels like snow here today. got a small fire heatin' the cave and some Hot coffe in 
the cuppa. Samuel Gawith Golden Glow in a rustic pete Tankard, Fribourg & Treyer ~ Santo Domingo
snuff in the nose.. hope all enjoyin'' ther day and stayin' warm..
:vs_cool:
sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I smoked Bjarne tobacco the Gentle One and latter i tasted my wife's home made Halva [with raisins and cinnamon]. That's all for tonight Gentlemen, good night from Athens.


----------



## droy1958

Satin Grain pipe.....


----------



## UBC03

Smoked 3 bowls of haunted bookshop sittin in my treestand all day. My biggest excitement today was watching a feral cat killing field mice. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Smoked 3 bowls of haunted bookshop sittin in my treestand all day. My biggest excitement today was watching a feral cat killing field mice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What's your limit on deer in WV? Here in OK, we can harvest 6 including the Christmas Holiday doe hunt. No more than 2 can be bucks. That includes bow, primitive firearms, modern firearms and hopefully some day, we'll have a hand grenade season......


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> What's your limit on deer in WV? Here in OK, we can harvest 6 including the Christmas Holiday doe hunt. No more than 2 can be bucks. That includes bow, primitive firearms, modern firearms and hopefully some day, we'll have a hand grenade season......


I hunt in PA.. It's one buck, one doe( with the additional doe license) or two doe with 2 additional doe licenses , at an additional cost of course. That's for all weapons. I think wv is five with two buck. Not certain though.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Rich Dark Honeydew

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye 701 Virginia in a straight Irish Second


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, unfortunately we have a winter day here in Athens.










Danish Mixture Vanille Hausmarke - Fallion [my rustic & paint work].


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
Wakey with some McClelland ~ Blackwoods Flake in a pete Tankard.
snowin' all nite, ground all white. Hope all enjoyin' ther day.

sweetbriar


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

It's a cold morning on these mountains, warming up by the fire and enjoying some Captain Black

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Rot Blend 51.


----------



## UBC03

Seemed like a good place to rest and smoke a bowl of haunted bookshop, which stays in my hunting coat along with this pipe, that I can't kill no matter what I do to it.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

I believe this is an old 1930's era Kaywoodie Super Grain, but I'm not positive. It has "Super Grain" over "Kaywoodie" and "Imported Briar" over "5193D", but there's no stinger. Doesn't appear to have the stinger cut out so I don't know?.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with some clouds and the temperature is 7°C.










J.M Boswell Best Blend - Aldo Morelli with an espresso beside me.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Another cold morning, 11°F/-12°C right now. Relaxing by the fire puffing on Lane 1Q 

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

Lunch break smoke, Mac Baren 7 seas regular









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking McLintock Il Camino while reading about the sign in the : St Leonard & St Dilpe Landulph Cornwall England.










There is an english video to help you learn more about it: 




_Manuel II Palaeologus arrived in the courtyard of the Henry D' in December 1400.
According to historian Donald Nicol, Paleologos attracted the attention of the aristocracy of London and admiration of intellectuals. In history have stayed at Christmas 1400 in England when "the leader of the Greeks taught that the truth of Orthodoxy is the faith in love, reminding us that the ancient Greeks taught that: "Pan Metron Ariston" ,to come to St. John Chrysostom supplement that "Pan Metron Ariston, the Man" giving the first glimpse of the Renaissance" he said in a historic speech of Sir Steven Runciman, the most famous Byzantine scholar of the 20th century.
Unfortunately he did not get any support or by the English king nor the leaders of Castile, Portugal and Aragon met later in Paris._

"Pan Metron Ariston" is a Greek wisdom from 600 BC, can translated "in everything, the virtues is the excellent" which means "in every part [section] of your life to have the virtue is the best of all".


----------



## droy1958

Old Kaywoodie with SPC MS River....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun warm us in that cold day here in Athens.










Kohlhase Kopp & Co No 11 - Fallion [ring and mouthpiece are additional].


----------



## droy1958

Ryback Gold in a Satin Grain, and Three Sails in my other Satin Grain.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, thank God we have sun here in Athens.










I am smoking Pesbyterian mixture in a Butz Choquin Midnight [i added the ring].


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
Welcome December and Happ Fri..
This mornin' wakey with fresh ground/brewed coffe, McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2015 in a Dagnar Ball-Dog designed by Mr Tom Eltang. I'm likin' this pipe but hate burnin' new ones in. Once i get a cake in the bowl, I see it becomin' a regular.
have a great weekend, all..

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I will raise a bowl of G.L. Pease Chelsea Morning for the F1 Champion Nico Rosberg.










He announced yesterday his retirement, what a pity, i would like to see at 2017 the "Silver Arrow" with the No 1 on it.
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/dec/02/nico-rosberg-shock-retirement-f1-formula-one


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, a wonderful sunny morning here in Athens.










Skandinavik Sungold - Aristocob with a new mouthpiece, looks much better huh?


----------



## bozoo

Sid.Stavros said:


> 'Dayyy from Greece, a wonderful sunny morning here in Athens.


Oh yes? What temperature?
I'm in Krakow, Poland right now with a lovey, looovely sun too but 0-1 Celsius, which is just above the freezing point


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/day pipers,
Wakey with some Prince Albert in a cob, fresh ground/brewed coffe in the cuppa, lil Poschl's GletscherPrise snuff in the nose. Today begins week 326, no more ciggy, not one,  .. 
Wished ther was more snuff fans here as it's another wonderful world, the good stuff snuff. Kinda sux, the EU changes to the snuff regulations, ugh.. still feel fortunate to be able to get good stuff no doubt..
hope all enjoyed ther weekend so far, stayin' warm if cold and stayin' cool if hot.
My labrador, Hunter, says good day to all, Yogi bear says hello, Boo Boo too, lol @sid, nice stem replacement on the cob, enjoy in good health.. !!
have a good day all,
-sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

bozoo said:


> Oh yes? What temperature?
> I'm in Krakow, Poland right now with a lovey, looovely sun too but 0-1 Celsius, which is just above the freezing point


About 10 C [centre of Athens].










_Hugh Hefner - "I think the appeal of the pipe came from images in movies and pop culture. It was an image of intelligence and sophistication, like a martini."_

I am smoking Vauen 14 Virginia Flake.


----------



## gtechva

Squadron Leader in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun here in Athens makes our mood getting better.










Hearth & Home Trout Stream - Stanwell [the brass on the rim and the mouthpiece are additional].


----------



## sweetbriar

hello Pipers,
snowflakes in the air here, warm toasty fire to sit near. enjoyin' some hot tetly tea, sent an email to a friend on the Rock in the Irish Sea.
I have some Samuel Gawith Firedance snuff in the nose, Frog Morton in a tankard, it's steady as she goes.. 
hope all enjoyin' ther day..

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 2035 Dark Navy Flake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is shining in Athens, i finished my shopping and now it's time for some relaxation moment.










Hall Brothers Pipe Dream-Four Corners Special ,double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, few drops or rain for tonight here in Athens and that's it. I am smoking Tordenskjold Special Blend while searching in e-stores for tactical boots, later a cup of chamomile.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens.










J.M Boswell Majestic 586 - Ferretti [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

From me House of Smoke No. 5 for tonight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, the sun is here with us in Athens, we have +10°C outside.










Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake - Vauen [repaired by me].


----------



## sweetbriar

Good day Pipers,
I been burnin' in a Dagnar Ball-Dog and currently have some Samuel Gawith ~ Golden Glow in it.
the ground is covered with snow, Santa gettin' ready to go, Ho Ho Ho.. hope all gettin' caught up with the shoppin' and Santa list..
sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, a quiet night here in Athens due to the public transport strike. I writing a report in my pc while smoking Jock Scott Creamy Malt. See you tomorrow guys!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is here in Athens and the temperature is at 14°C. Suddenly my router stopped working and i had to replace it.










Briar Patch Pirate Kake - Passatore, espresso plus cool water as companion.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Got to take a family member to her eye doctor appointment, so I have little time today. It'll be some Lane BCA in a little Missouri Meerschaum Mini cob. That's about a 10 minute smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, some Sillem's Green for tonight.


----------



## knilas

MacBaren Dark Twist









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, the sun is high and the temperature is 19°C here in Athens. I finished my shopping and later i have to make a small repair to my car's tail lights.










Wessex Balkan Supreme Latakia mixture - Aldo Morelli, espresso plus cool water by my side.


----------



## knilas

Rattrays Stirling Flake and coffee

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, a wonderful sunny day here in Athens with the temperature +14°C so what's better than a visit in a Cafe to enjoy an espresso with my pipe?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Sarome No. 2 from me...and good night.


----------



## sweetbriar

Hello Pipers,
it's been frigid here the past few, brrrr,, puff'n some McClelland's Christmas Cheer in a Pete Tankard, sippin' hot coffe.
hope all enjoyin' the weekend..

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03

sweetbriar said:


> Hello Pipers,
> it's been frigid here the past few, brrrr,, puff'n some McClelland's Christmas Cheer in a Pete Tankard, sippin' hot coffe.
> hope all enjoyin' the weekend..
> 
> sweetbriar


What year cheer?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, i replaced the screws on the rim of my car's steering wheel and i bought a new cage for my canary. Now it's time for relaxation as the sun warm us here in Athens.










Jess Chonowitsch T 17 - Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

If you tried to hand feed a wild fox, would it bite you?






I am smoking John Patton's Moe's Confetti.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, a little bit cold day here in Athens but the sun give us hope with +11°C










Black & Elegant Truffle - Aristocob [additional mouthpiece].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Princess Ariel - The Little Mermaid [1989]










J.F. Germain & Son Celebration.


----------



## knilas

Bob's Chocolate Flake









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Sugarlands Honey in a leather clad French Ambassador pipe....
Been trying to remember my password for a spell and finally hit gold.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, we have sun here in Athens although the temperature is +10°C.










Petersen & Sorensen The Banker's tobacco - Stanwell, double espresso beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Samuel Gawith Black Cherry Cavendish Mixture for tonight, see you tomorrow Ladies & Gentlemen same time.


----------



## DSturg369

Howdy all... LTNS.

No big surprises here ~ PA in a MM cob.


----------



## UBC03

DSturg369 said:


> Howdy all... LTNS.
> 
> No big surprises here ~ PA in a MM cob.


Welcome back

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we had sun here in Athens in the whole morning but the temperature was a little bit low. After work i had some shopping: i bought a new digital thermometer-hygrometer for our kitchen, a new pipe and pipe cleaners and i made my dental x-rays. Now i am relaxing smoking Mac Baren Mixture Aromatic, later and before bed a cup of chamomile.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a sunny day but with a little bit cold here in Athens.










Pipe Shop.net Premium Mixture No 1 - Stanwell S.Bang [i added the ring].


----------



## sweetbriar

Good Day Pipers,
Wakey with some fresh brewed coffe, a lil McClelland's Virginia #24 in a small cob
and some SamGawith's Dr Verey's Plus snuff in the nose. Today is the bday and
I'm lookin' to treat myself to a new soundbar for the tv, instead of a pipe, lol
hope all havin' a good day, it cold and snowy here..

sweetbriar

Yesterday's History, Tomorrow's a Mystery and thats why Today is Called the "Present"


----------



## UBC03

Happy birthday..enjoy your day

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

sweetbriar said:


> Good Day Pipers,
> Wakey with some fresh brewed coffe, a lil McClelland's Virginia #24 in a small cob
> and some SamGawith's Dr Verey's Plus snuff in the nose. Today is the bday and
> I'm lookin' to treat myself to a new soundbar for the tv, instead of a pipe, lol
> hope all havin' a good day, it cold and snowy here..
> 
> sweetbriar
> 
> Yesterday's History, Tomorrow's a Mystery and thats why Today is Called the "Present"


Happy Birthday!
Puffin on some Lane Q1 this beautiful morning, it's 30f/-1c but the sun is shinning and the wind is calm.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

It's Friday night here in Greece, i am making plans for the Saturday morning: a small car repair, paying the telephone bill, go to s.market and then back home for coffee and pipe. For tonight some 4noggins Father Orin.


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer

My view on lunch break
About to light up this bowl of Lane Q1 on this snowy afternoon









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

GH Kendal Cream Deluxe in my Grabow Royalton. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun gives us some pleasure here in cold Athens.










Hardwicke's Grosvenor, the mouthpiece in the Corn Cob is Greek hand made.


----------



## sweetbriar

Hello Pipers,
Wakey with some fresh coffe, some cake ,lol, then a small cob filled with some C&D's A Corn Cob Pipe and Button Nose.
hope all enjoyin' the Day..

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of 7th avenue blonde in a full bend Comoy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Black Irish X 









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Just finished a bowl of Black Burley. Earlier was a bowl of Captains Choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Ole Shenandoah in a Brigham Algonquin.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, in the morning we had a lovely sun although the temperature was a little bit low in Athens so what's better than a visit in a local Cafe for an espresso and pipe smoking?










I didn't had time to post earlier because i had to make a repair to my car and visit a local pipe shop to buy a Butz Choquin Tropic.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Mixture - BC Bistro [my rustic-paint work also a new ring added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No. 23.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a sunny weather here in Athens.










Dunhill My Mixture 965 - Stanwell 1995 [the mouthpiece and the ring are additional].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Captain Black Royal (European edition) for tonight, later i will taste a Budapest candy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, another sunny day here but the temperature is +8°C in Athens.










4noggins Lord Methley's - Bari [modified].


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
Wakey with some Rattray's Old Gowrie in a Twain poker, a lil McChrystal's
Cinnamon (Their Christmas snuff) and some fresh ground/brewed coffe.
hopeall havin' a good day..

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Bill Bailey's Black Blend while reading Military news. With the help of God and thanks to some "good guys" the civilians will celebrate the Christmas free and safe.










The Latakia fans [as i am] will appreciate the addition of Syrian Latakia in their blends.


----------



## Chris80

Captains Choice in my new pipe that arrived today. Mr. Brog #300 Dyktator. This thing is a giant beautiful monster!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Looks like you could for half a tin in there..I've got a Kilimanjaro that's a little bigger..I've never smoked it, but if I needed to pick a bowl to last me 3 days that would be the pipe I pack.

Great lookin pipe bro, enjoy



Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Thank you. It is beautiful. It is actually my second one....the first one came Monday, the stem would spin freely about a half inch. I called Amazon customer service etc. they actually have me the # to Mr.Brog so I called. OUTSTANDING customer service. He expedited the shipping and said only send back the other one if I was completely satisfied with this new one. I am beyond satisfied. It will take some getting used too but it is great. Lemme try a better picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Now that's a thick walled pipe.. You'd have to REALLY make an effort to burn through that one.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

I am certainly working on it tonight. I can pretty much comfortably fit my whole thumb in it. I know that comment can go soooo many ways but we're all adults here hahaha. I actually just got off the phone with them praising this new pipe. He is sending me a shipping label out for the return of the bad pipe. Again Excellent customer service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens but the cold air also.










DTM Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, this is my first Zippo i have him for about 25 years.


----------



## sweetbriar

Hello Pipers,
Puffin' some McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2014 in a Pete Tankard.
was nice and Sunny here today and the Squirrels came out of ther treehouses to grab some Peanuts 
I put out for'm.. Hope all enjoyin' a fave Bowl and Blend..

sweetbriar

The Best Antiques Are Old Friends


----------



## knilas

C&D Bijou in a GBD Prehistoric Collector. Nice blend!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the day began here in Athens with some rain but the sun return so it's time for an espresso plus










Briar Patch Grand Marnier - Ferretti.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Eastern Carolina Ribbon.


----------



## Chris80

Hello everyone. Some Captain's Choice tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody from Greece, a sunny day here in Athens and after i finished some things outside it's time for an espresso and










Danske Club White Roses - Dr.Boston Olive wood.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, these are my Christmas acquisitions [the second is Greek hand made Gilt Edged], i am planing to buy another 2 pipes for the New Year's Eve. Now i am ready to leave from Athens for my vacations in the country, God's will i shall see you in few days, Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of haunted bookshop in my indestructible Trapwell full bend..Merry Christmas pipers

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Ordered two more pipes this morning both Mr Brog. Coming from Europe so it will be late xmas present to me lol. Right now enjoying Captains Choice in my no 300 Dyktator







I absolutely love this pipe. Happy puffing everyone! Merry xmas!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

Merry Christmas pipers too.. 
Enjoyin' some McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2016 in a Cob
hope Santa finds you..

sweetbriar


----------



## hawk45

Breaking in one of my new Rossi pipes with some Frog Morton On The Town..


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Breaking in one of my new Rossi pipes with some Frog Morton On The Town..


I've been looking at the Savinelli and Rossi 320's. They are neat looking pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Very nice buy..classy looking pipes @hawk45..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

Good Mornin'/Day Pipers,
Hope Santa found you and left a nice surprise. 
It snowed ta beat hell here and thus snowed in, lol..
This mornin' wakey with some fresh coffe, lil McClelland's
Christmas Cheer 2014 in a Dagnar ~ Ball-Dog, only 200
made and was designedby Mr Tom Eltang. I hate burnin' in
New briars and stick with virginia's to form the base cake.
hope all enjoyin' the Day, stayin' warm where it's cold and
cool where it's warm..

sweetbriar

the best antiques are old friends


----------



## Chris80

Good morning everyone!







Enjoying some Black Burley this morning with coffee. 60degrees here today which will be nice for the day. Too bad it will be dreary and rainy so no park for the little ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

London Mix in my Sav Sherwood Rock Briar 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Trying an English blend for the first time. Figured my cob would be the way to go just in case. The blend is called Luxury English which the tobbacanist said won't be as strong as Proper English but a decent introduction to Latakia. Not bad I must say.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, today supposed i will post photos with pipes from my Christmas vacations but i will make an exception. Due to a December 25 plane crash the Russian Alexandrov Ensemble choir is no longer exists, the majority of the member died so i will devote my today's pipe smoking [Peterson Sweet Killarney] to their memory.










They sing in Greek at concert here in Athens at 2012, the accent of the soloist is excellent for a non-Greek.






God rest their souls.


----------



## Chris80

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from Greece, today supposed i will post photos with pipes from my Christmas vacations but i will make an exception. Due to a December 25 plane crash the Russian Alexandrov Ensemble choir is no longer exists, the majority of the member died so i will devote my today's pipe smoking [Peterson Sweet Killarney] to their memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sing in Greek at concert here in Athens at 2012, the accent of the soloist is excellent for a non-Greek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God rest their souls.


I just read an article about this. Very sad. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Back to the Frog Morton On The Town..


----------



## knilas

Old Gowrie in a Ben Rodgers squashed mater.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Trying out an aromatic local blend called Cape Charles in my new Buldog.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, a winter night here in Athens.










A photo from a Cafe in my vacations, the pipe turn to a "Gilt Edged" model by a Greek modification.



Chris80 said:


>


Still these Christmas tree-lights are in use? I have to see them for decades here in Greece, i remember them as a kid, was one of my first electrical modifications.


----------



## Chris80

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, a winter night here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo from a Cafe in my vacations, the pipe turn to a "Gilt Edged" model by a Greek modification.
> 
> Still these Christmas tree-lights are in use? I have to see them for decades here in Greece, i remember them as a kid, was one of my first electrical modifications.


This week I will take them down. My daughter loves them so I usually take mine down when the neighbors take there's down lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the winter has just touch us here in Athens, we have snow!










Sutliff Roma Vita - Stanwell, espresso beside me.


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
This mornin' wakey with some McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2013 in a Peterson Racing Green Canadian 264.
Got a little Poschl's GletscherPrise in the nose, a wonderful snuff with slight menthol to clear the sinuses, lol
Fresh ground/brewed coffe in my American Expedition Grizzly Bear cuppa.. 
Still snowed in as the ATV carbs gummed up and needed service. Will get her back today and then attach the 50 inch blade and get the 
place cleared,  .. a beautiful sunny mornin' here along the yellowstone and hope all enjoyin' ther day..

sweetbriar


----------



## droy1958

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake in my Kaywoodie Relief Grain 14.......


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake in my Kaywoodie Relief Grain 14.......


I tried that yesterday for the first time. Verrry different then the aromatics I'm used too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I tried that yesterday for the first time. Verrry different then the aromatics I'm used too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's different from aros for sure! It does have a Cavendish center. Jar some up for a spell. The dried fruit smell is wonderful (to me)......


----------



## gtechva

H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Peterson Shannon


----------



## Chris80

droy1958 said:


> It's different from aros for sure! It does have a Cavendish center. Jar some up for a spell. The dried fruit smell is wonderful (to me)......


I think I am going to try 1 more of the bulk English tobaccos at the b&m before I decide on one or two englishs. I have the aromatics and non aromatic ones I LOVE but will change it up every once in a while with an English.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we had some snow with rain early in the morning here in Athens but now the sun show-up to warm us.










The Christmas home-made sweet are "kourambies" [sugared bunand] and "baklavas".


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own Cedros hand blended - Ferretti Astoria.


----------



## hawk45

First bowl of Carter Hall in my MM cob. WAYYYYY mild.. I think too mild for me. Highlight was the awesome burn.. two lights for the whole bowl. Did the initial char burn and it just kept going almost all the way to the bottom of the bowl. Maybe I'll get a little more out the rest of the bowls.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, unfortunately no snow here in the centre of Athens.


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Hanging in the woods with my Rossi Vittoria Prince and some C&D Haunted Bookshop today.


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Hanging in the woods with my Rossi Vittoria Prince and some C&D Haunted Bookshop today.


I just found a Rossi Vittoria 320. I am so stoked I cannot wait until it gets here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, great feast yesterday night here in my home in Athens.



















More details in a future post, i still have little problems due to the food and drink abuse.Tomorrow i will show you our New Year cake and i will explain with some details the specific way that we celebrate here that night.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Its New Years Day & I'm celebrating ! Started the day with a CC. Mid day had an NC. And now a wind & snow storm is going strong outside and Ive got my Dawnmist (U.K.) clay pipe lit up with some Lane BCA. Inside its warm and comfy.

2017 is starting out great ! :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nice, I'm finishing off a Cedro 14k now, have a bowls worth of 2006 Christmas Cheer on the drying board, it's a nice night out, clear with almost no wind, 60f


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to Athens. Here are two photos, one from the New Year's Eve dinner and the relative cake.This year i was the one which got the coin of luck, thank you God!



















I smoked Vauen 14 in a Brebbia, espresso beside me plus cool water.


----------



## Joe Sticks

That dinner and cake looks delicious Sid ! 

Happy New Year


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you Gentlemen, Best wishes for all of you! 
________________________________

Good evening from Greece, a normal night here in Athens. I tested these matches but i can't say are a "light anywhere" stuff, yes they strike but in smooth surfaces are a No Go.










Beneath the table, on wall, on concrete etc yes they light but in boot [sole-heel], armchair handles, on the table etc i had no success at all.


----------



## sweetbriar

Joe Sticks said:


> That dinner and cake looks delicious Sid !
> 
> Happy New Year


Yah, I had to snuff some Dholakia Plum Cake after seeing that..
I'm Enjoyin' some McClelland's Christmas Cheer 2014 in a cob..
we're snowed in again here, been comin' down ta beat hell all
day yesterday and through the nite and all day long so far today..

sweetbriar


----------



## Chris80

Enjoying some Luxury English in the Capri tonight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have sun here in Athens.










W.O Larsen True Delight - Stanwell Relief, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish from me for tonight, unfortunately from Friday another low atmospheric pressure will arrive in Greece even in the centre of Athens. We don't have rain lately although we need it and the cold restricts me to work in the balcony for pipe restorations-modifications.


----------



## UBC03

C&D small batch Sansepolcro in my new old dominion bamboo stemmed cob.. It's spicier than I remember..and @sweetbriar ..this little pipe smokes like a dream. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Chris80

Oh how I have debated smoking in my car hahaha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

It's my truck..It's DEFINITELY not new and I'm the only one that rides in it. Mainly because it smells like an ashtray.lol


----------



## Chris80

That's why I won't do it hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake last night for the first time (heck, everything is a first time for this new piper). Packed a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake tonight, but never got around to it. I'll see if I can sneak it in tomorrow afternoon on a break. Want to see how big a difference with the Cavendish center in the Bullseye.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, a nice sunny day here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Scandinavian mixture - Butz Choquin Toulouse [modified by me], double Greek coffee as companion.


----------



## hawk45

Finally got around to the PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake today. I preferred it to the PS Luxury Navy Flake. Used my cob I cut down for a shallower bowl. The angle gives it some character (Hahaha!!). Too cold and windy in the elements today so tucked away in the shed.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Seasons Winter time while reading abut the Holmes 2

HOLMES 2 - Home Office Large Major Enquiry System
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HOLMES_2


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Finally got around to the PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake today. I preferred it to the PS Luxury Navy Flake. Used my cob I cut down for a shallower bowl. The angle gives it some character (Hahaha!!). Too cold and windy in the elements today so tucked away in the shed.


I really like the luxury flake too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a nice sunny day here in Athens.










McClelland Old Church - Stanwell Royal Mat 84, double espresso plus cool water on side.


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin' Pipers,
Wakey with some C&D Cross Eyed Cricket in a cob, fresh ground/brewed coffe and a lil sam gawith kendal Brown in the nose.
been a deep freeze here the past few days hopeful will snap out of it by Sunday.
Hope all enjoyin' ther day..

sweetbriar


----------



## hawk45

Cold and snow can't hinder my quest .. still looking for that perfect blend. Tried the Dunhill My Mixture 965 today in my Rossi Bulldog. Very nice! Getting closer to the body I'm looking for in pipe tobacco. Would have loved a little spice added to the blend. Next up tomorrow is Nightcap.


----------



## UBC03

Nightcap is great. Decent nic kick. You need to try that Sansepolcro you bought..not a huge nic kick but a decent amount of spice. Have you tried Billy Budd yet it's got some cigar taste to it. Not alot but it is pretty good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

hawk45 said:


> Cold and snow can't hinder my quest .. still looking for that perfect blend. Tried the Dunhill My Mixture 965 today in my Rossi Bulldog. Very nice! Getting closer to the body I'm looking for in pipe tobacco. Would have loved a little spice added to the blend. Next up tomorrow is Nightcap.


Nightcap and 965 are good but if your looking for spice check out McClellands 2045


----------



## Sid.Stavros

An FBI agent studying cases [the photo is real].










Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> Nightcap is great. Decent nic kick. You need to try that Sansepolcro you bought..not a huge nic kick but a decent amount of spice. Have you tried Billy Budd yet it's got some cigar taste to it. Not alot but it is pretty good.


I know, I have so many fresh sitting here to try. If it was spring/summer/fall I'd be able to do more than one a day, but since I smoke outside one is about all I can get in. BB is on my wish list for next order. I have a pretty wide variety in my small collection now that I should be able to narrow down more to what my taste. Once I know more about what I like, I'll place an order for more profiles closer to that.


----------



## Chris80

I'm trying 965 Match tonight on my Capri. This isnt Dunhill, I believe it is Sutliff? This is very nice to me. I am really enjoying this new slippery slope!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, today in Athens the weather is fine, we have sun and this helped a lot to celebrate properly the feast of Theophany.










After the church,we got sanctified water for our families and houses and then straight to the Cafe.


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall, breakfast of champions!


----------



## hawk45

Back in the shed again.. Today is Dunhill Nightcap in my Rossi Rubino Zulu. After really liking the Dunhill My Mixture 965, I had high hopes for the Nightcap leap-frogging to the top. Unfortunately I didn't care for the Nightcap as much as the 965. It wasn't bad, it just tasted dark (if a word could describe it) without a whole lot else going on, at least this bowl and for me this time. I'll put it back on the shelf and try again down the road with high hopes I enjoy more the next time.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Back in the shed again.. Today is Dunhill Nightcap in my Rossi Rubino Zulu. After really liking the Dunhill My Mixture 965, I had high hopes for the Nightcap leap-frogging to the top. Unfortunately I didn't care for the Nightcap as much as the 965. It wasn't bad, it just tasted dark (if a word could describe it) without a whole lot else going on, at least this bowl and for me this time. I'll put it back on the shelf and try again down the road with high hopes I enjoy more the next time.


I'm the opposite..I'll take the nightcap over the 965. Different strokes


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> I'm the opposite..I'll take the nightcap over the 965. Different strokes


True that about different strokes. And keep in mind I've only smoked one bowl of each, and only about 6 bowls total in my short piping career. So my palate is still new to these tobaccos and confused about all the new flavors I'm sure. So I hope nobody takes my comments as experienced reviews.


----------



## DSturg369

Hearth & Home's Midtown Series "Prince Andrew" (a Prince Albert clone) in a MM Country Gent. 
It's not PA for sure but is pretty tasty in it's own right.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Esoterica Tobacciana Blackpool, tomorrow noon i will have to visit the dentist.The tomorrow morning pipe smoking would be the last step before the beginning of the nightmare. I think i must fill my pipe with the stronger Latakia tobacco so when the torture begins i shouldn't feel nothing...or should i take my pipe in the dental clinic and smoke it as the condemn ask as the "last wish"?


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> I think I am going to try 1 more of the bulk English tobaccos at the b&m before I decide on one or two englishs. I have the aromatics and non aromatic ones I LOVE but will change it up every once in a while with an English.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





hawk45 said:


> Had a bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake last night for the first time (heck, everything is a first time for this new piper). Packed a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls Eye Flake tonight, but never got around to it. I'll see if I can sneak it in tomorrow afternoon on a break. Want to see how big a difference with the Cavendish center in the Bullseye.


Don't forget to try the Luxury Twist Flake. Good stuff!.....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> One bowl of Esoterica Tobacciana Blackpool, tomorrow noon i will have to visit the dentist.The tomorrow morning pipe smoking would be the last step before the beginning of the nightmare. I think i must fill my pipe with the stronger Latakia tobacco so when the torture begins i shouldn't feel nothing...or should i take my pipe in the dental clinic and smoke it as the condemn ask as the "last wish"?


Take the pipe for a "last wish".....


----------



## Chris80

Trying to decide on what I want to pack in which pipe. Hmmm decisions. This raises a question. As you all know I'm very new to pipes and I have bought a few and am still waiting on a couple...what are your thoughts on the 24 hour rest of a pipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

hawk45 said:


> True that about different strokes. And keep in mind I've only smoked one bowl of each, and only about 6 bowls total in my short piping career. So my palate is still new to these tobaccos and confused about all the new flavors I'm sure. So I hope nobody takes my comments as experienced reviews.


You and the tobacco will change over the year(s). Don't rush it. You're down to the rest of your life.....:surprise:


----------



## droy1958

Chris80 said:


> Trying to decide on what I want to pack in which pipe. Hmmm decisions. This raises a question. As you all know I'm very new to pipes and I have bought a few and am still waiting on a couple...what are your thoughts on the 24 hour rest of a pipe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you can rest a briar, then rest it. I wouldn't worry about a cob so much.......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> Trying to decide on what I want to pack in which pipe. Hmmm decisions. This raises a question. As you all know I'm very new to pipes and I have bought a few and am still waiting on a couple...what are your thoughts on the 24 hour rest of a pipe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's good when you can let a pipe rest but it's not going to hurt it if you don't. The old timers smoked the same pipe all day long every day.
Run a cleaner thu it after each bowl and wipe out the bowl every now and then.


----------



## Chris80

I was thinking the same thing. My mother told me my grandfather had a lot of pipes. Not sure if he had a favorite or not. He also enjoyed cigars. Gotta see if I can get my hands on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> Trying to decide on what I want to pack in which pipe. Hmmm decisions. This raises a question. As you all know I'm very new to pipes and I have bought a few and am still waiting on a couple...what are your thoughts on the 24 hour rest of a pipe?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with the other guys. If you have wood, rest it. By now I'm sure you have a bunch of pipes (I know the slope is steep) and many of them cobs. If working wood, rest'um.. if cobbin.. continue on. I would love more refined cobs.. maybe a new market (unless I'm not in the know). All the best things about a cob with the luxury of the briers, etc. An army fit into a brier shank into a cob.. now we are talkin'. Outside the box is the best view.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to the Athens sky although we had some clouds early in the morning.










4noggins Killington - Fallion [new band and mouthpiece], double espresso beside me.


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall with breakfast, 
Captain Black Original with my lunch,
And some more Carter Hall with dinner.

That's my kind of diet!


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> I agree with the other guys. If you have wood, rest it. By now I'm sure you have a bunch of pipes (I know the slope is steep) and many of them cobs. If working wood, rest'um.. if cobbin.. continue on. I would love more refined cobs.. maybe a new market (unless I'm not in the know). All the best things about a cob with the luxury of the briers, etc. An army fit into a brier shank into a cob.. now we are talkin'. Outside the box is the best view.


Dagner pipes sells nice cobs. 
http://dagnerpipes.com/product-category/pipes/


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> I agree with the other guys. If you have wood, rest it. By now I'm sure you have a bunch of pipes (I know the slope is steep) and many of them cobs. If working wood, rest'um.. if cobbin.. continue on. I would love more refined cobs.. maybe a new market (unless I'm not in the know). All the best things about a cob with the luxury of the briers, etc. An army fit into a brier shank into a cob.. now we are talkin'. Outside the box is the best view.


Hawk, check out dagnerpipes.com. Also, check out their YouTube page Smoking Dagners. I think this is EXACTLY what you're looking for bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

One more quick questions on this subject, do you guys smoke multiple bowls out of the same pipe in a day or do you guys do 1 bowl 1 pipe per "24 hours"? If not a cob...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> One more quick questions on this subject, do you guys smoke multiple bowls out of the same pipe in a day or do you guys do 1 bowl 1 pipe per "24 hours"? If not a cob...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I try for the 24 hr rule but if I only brought one pipe then I just let it cool down and dry out. After I smoke I'll put a pipe cleaner down the stem to soak up moisture, run one around the inside off the bowl, let it sit an hour then fire it up.


----------



## Chris80

Awesome. For me, one reason I got into pipes is because 99% of he time, I don't have 2+ hours for a cigar recently. I like that I can put it down and pick it back up. On the weekends, I will smoke the same packed bowl all day. Is that ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Awesome. For me, one reason I got into pipes is because 99% of he time, I don't have 2+ hours for a cigar recently. I like that I can put it down and pick it back up. On the weekends, I will smoke the same packed bowl all day. Is that ok?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope so..I do it all the time. That's also one of my favorite things about pipes.


----------



## Chris80

My Mr Brog 300, that's a 3 hour bowl haha I LOVE that pipe. 
I have to say.....I've been trying these English's and non aromatics.....and I think I like them A LOT more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A bowl of Solani ABF in the new bamboo dog, I was hoping she would smoke a little better out of the box than she does, I can tell that she'll come around though, nice and cool. The draw is a bit more open than I'm used to, gonna have to make some adjustments on my cadence.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> One more quick questions on this subject, do you guys smoke multiple bowls out of the same pipe in a day or do you guys do 1 bowl 1 pipe per "24 hours"? If not a cob...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With my nicer pipes most of the time I will only smoke one bowl then change pipes, on the days when it looks like I will be able to smoke at work I take three pipes with me, one is a Latakia pipe which I consider a breakfast bowl for the drive out. next is what I consider a beater that I can smoke while I work, this is on that I will smoke more or less all day, generally Burlys or Vabur's, still searching for the perfect blend on this. For the drive home usually a Vaper or an Orential.


----------



## Chris80

I have a total of 5 Mr. Brogs which are all pear wood. My Rossi and Capri are Briar. My plan is to have aromatics out of one set of pipes and English, non aromatics out of another set. I honestly don't think I would be able to detect ghosting, but I figured that separation I have in mind should be ok. Then again, I figured I can just smoke what I like when I like in whatever pipe I like with the exception of maybe this 24 hour rule?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

In my bowl right now... Raisin Bran & whole milk.

After that it's some hot coffee and PA in a cob.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I have a total of 5 Mr. Brogs which are all pear wood. My Rossi and Capri are Briar. My plan is to have aromatics out of one set of pipes and English, non aromatics out of another set. I honestly don't think I would be able to detect ghosting, but I figured that separation I have in mind should be ok. Then again, I figured I can just smoke what I like when I like in whatever pipe I like with the exception of maybe this 24 hour rule?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last part is your best bet..keep it simple and relax..

The only thing I dedicate is a couple cobs for strong cherry aromatics.


----------



## Chris80

I feel like I always read to much into these things lol. I did the same with cigars and got a lot of gray hairs. 
I cannot smoke the fruit named or food named aromatics, the tongue bite is very bad to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Captains Choice in the Rossi during the blizzard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Another bowl of Carter Hall in one of my favorite cobs.


----------



## Chris80

How long do cobs last for you guys? The guy at the B&M said they're good for like 10 bowls at the most...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I've got way more than that outta my mms so far. If you freight train it, I'm guessing they'll burn out pretty quick. But I don't know haven't killed one yet.


----------



## Chris80

Ok great. Thank you everyone for all the advice, sorry for hijacking the wrong threads lol I always just come up with the questions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Stonehaven in a smooth straight Irish Second

I couldn't tell you how many bowls I've smoked in my favorite cob. My understanding is the Missouri Meerschaum cobs last a long time, but some of the cheaper ones are easy to burn through.


----------



## Chris80

Proper English in my Kentucky 43. Very nice in this cold weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, i couldn't smoke yesterday night due to the dentist's tortures but today nothing could keep me "unsmoked". The sun is present here in Athens although the temperature is low.










After the breakfast i visited a local Cafe to enjoy my espresso with my pipe.


----------



## Chris80

Finished up a bowl of Proper English from last night. I really enjoy finishing a bowl from the night before. I don't know yet if it tastes any better but I know they still taste REALLY good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
wakey with some fresh brewed coffe, sam gawith's ~ Sam's Flake, lil Poschl's Gletscherprice in the nose.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> How long do cobs last for you guys? The guy at the B&M said they're good for like 10 bowls at the most...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one that's about 5 years old, I have probably burned a couple of pounds through it. One thing that I do is to mix up some pipe mud and use it to raise the bottom, I don't like the transition of the shank into the bowl so I modify it a bit.
I know a guy who clams that he's been smoking the same cob for over thirty years! I haven't known him that long but I do tend to believe him.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Kendal Kentucky in the new Bulldog last night, 4th bowl thru this pipe, she's really starting to shine.


----------



## Chris80

Dunhill Three Year Matured Virginia in my Mr Brog 300 Dyktator. I am quickly findin that so far three of my pipes are performing better with non aromatics and English then with aromatics. I am also enjoying the flavors much better. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Fouch

Moonshine xxx blend in a moonshine pipe


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, unfortunately no snow in the centre of Athens. I am smoking Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12 while looking my Firebird torch lighter [has a problem with the valve], a glass or liqueur as companion.


----------



## Scott W.

2011 Christmas Cheer in my new poker


----------



## hawk45

No pic for this update, but did get a few different bowls in today. Was cold but nice and sunny, so decided to burn some old paper files I've been wanting to shred for a long time. Figure I could get some much needed sun on the dome, do a little clean-up and enjoy a few bowls.
I started off with some Ashton Artisan's Blend which I really enjoyed. Followed that one up with some HH Old Dark Fired (ready rubbed bulk), also very enjoyable. I did have to slow down with the ODF because if I got it going to hot I could feel a little tongue bit. Cobbed both of them.


----------



## eliot

Frog Morton's Cellar in a diamond shank Toasted & Broken In cob


----------



## Joe Sticks

We're having quite a winter this season. Right now another major snow storm is dumping the white stuff on us. So I've been shoveling snow, compacting the driveway, and doing various other chores all day. Not much time for a smoke, (the large falling sno-flakes would be a problem if I attempted to smoke a pipe while I worked). So, I took a short break and had some Lane BCA in a MM Mini cob. The pipe looks like something you'd hang on a Christmas tree (and I actually did so- to celebrate my first year as a pipe smoker). - - Good for a nice, quick 10-15 minute smoke.


----------



## droy1958

IL Monaco that I loaded Friday and don't have a clue what I loaded it with. I took the picture (again) tonight as I guess I deleted it before I posted Friday....I just can't seem to get some things loaded since I've been wrestling with Photofockit......
View attachment 90312


----------



## droy1958

Th IL Monaco didn't seem to be heated up much, so I loaded it with some SPC Mississippi River and a splash of Crown Royal Black in the glass to keep the mouf watered up....


----------



## droy1958

Th IL Monaco didn't seem to be heated up much, so I loaded it with some SPC Mississippi River and a splash of Crown Royal Black in the glass to keep the mouf watered up....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, we have some cold here in Athens but the sun give us hope.










McClelland Blue Mountain - Stanwell Gilt Edged, double espresso beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in the Il Ceppo


----------



## Chris80

965 Match in the Buldog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Autumn Evening in a Country Gent.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Autumn Evening in a Country Gent.


Bet ya have an ironic t shirt under that coat...Damn hipsters..lol


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Bet ya have an ironic t shirt under that coat...Damn hipsters..lol


I guess you can say I do. Driving to work wearing this shirt underneath...


----------



## UBC03

You just made my day bro..


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Benjamin Hartwell Signature blend while searching for pipe smoking videos, i found this:






Pipe Smoking Women (1969)


----------



## droy1958

Having a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding in a no name bent.......


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Benjamin Hartwell Signature blend while searching for pipe smoking videos, i found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe Smoking Women (1969)


Neat video. I enjoy watching women puffin' on a pipe.......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the snowy Greece, yes thanks to God we had snow even in the centre of Athens [although in the rest of my country the snow has been there for days and it's much more] but unfortunately the sun came up in the morning and soon will vanish it.



















Below is a joke for my wife in my car's rear windscreen yesterday night.










I am smoking Captain Black White in a Corn Cob, single espresso is escorting me.


----------



## Chris80

Good morning everyone! Match 965 in a cob. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Dagner cob and some Smokin' Pancake


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, it's sad but the snow stopped in the centre of Athens. I am smoking House of Smoke special edition 2009 and later a chamomile with a painkiller pill [dental cure].


----------



## droy1958

C&D Haunted Bookshop in an old Forester pipe........


----------



## droy1958

Some Orlik Golden Sliced in an old Jarl Denmark #70.....


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Dagner cob and some Smokin' Pancake


How is the Dagner? Are they worth it? They sure do look neat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> How is the Dagner? Are they worth it? They sure do look neat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got an email from them. They have a bunch of seconds on sale. Just minor cosmetic issues nothing wrong with the smokability.


----------



## Chris80

Packed it with a house blend called Baker Street which is toasted cavendish laced with mountain Latakia, then blended with white burley and golden Virginia for a sweet fuller bodied smoke.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> I just got an email from them. They have a bunch of seconds on sale. Just minor cosmetic issues nothing wrong with the smokability.


You had to tell me that didn't ya. Ok gotta check em out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> How is the Dagner? Are they worth it? They sure do look neat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt it's worth the $25 price tag, but I like it a lot. It smokes just as good as any of the other MM cobs and I like it's small size and big bowl.


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> You had to tell me that didn't ya. Ok gotta check em out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://us8.campaign-archive2.com/?u=d07136f159419df9cb90ad186&id=5fc532f52d&e=bd594fb236


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, today we have clouds and rain in centre of Athens. I took care my canary and red-eared turtles and now it's time for relaxation.










Pipeshop.net Premium Mixture No 2 English - Savinelli Sistina, double espresso beside me.


----------



## eliot

Mornin' pipers! Smoking some Carter Hall (of course) in this apple pipe from @UBC03.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Some Rajek's No. 25 from me before bedtime.


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Twist Flake in an English Chillemi's.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a wonderful sunny day here in Athens.










McClelland McRaspberry - Stanwell Night & Day, double Greek coffee keeps me company.


----------



## DSturg369

05:50 hours here right now and just can't get to sleep, so slow sipping on a MM Legend with some PA to await the Sandman.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My Canary has trachea acari problem, his voice became hoarse and today we had to catch is and apply a drop of medicine on his neck so his skin will absorb it but without to touch it with his beak. The results i hope will shown in few days. I am Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice in a Corn Cob with stock mouthpiece and later a tea-eucalyptus before sleep.


----------



## droy1958

The last of the Dunhill The Aperitif in the Kaywoodie Relief Grain 14.....


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> My Canary has trachea acari problem, his voice became hoarse and today we had to catch is and apply a drop of medicine on his neck so his skin will absorb it but without to touch it with his beak. The results i hope will shown in few days. I am Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice in a Corn Cob with stock mouthpiece and later a tea-eucalyptus before sleep.


Hope for the best for your canary....


----------



## droy1958

The wifey wanted me to smoke some of that good smellin' stuff, so I packed up some Erik Nording Hunter Blend Retriever in an old Yelo-Bole.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the weather is fine, we have sun here in Athens.










Ermuri Ambiente No 2 - Georg Jensen Arspibe 2005 [modified at 6mm].


----------



## hawk45

First off BIG THANKS to @OneStrangeOne who bombed me. Super cool brother and really appreciate the large amount to sample. It will take me quite some time to get though all those. A true BOTL.










Work has been crazy, but finally got around to trying a few more. Day started out rainy but in the high 60's, which was a drastic change to the teens we've been seeing. By the time I got some time in the evening it had dropped drastically back into the 40's. Sitting on the porch with shorts was nice but did end up getting a bit cold at the end.

I did something a little different. Did a head-to-head with the next two to try in my stash. Tonight started with some Old Joe Krantz which had a nice mild cigar flavor. Opposite that was Plum Pudding, which was really enjoyable with a nice sweet flavor. Completely opposite blends but was interesting to go back and forth to really see the differences in the profiles. I only did about half the bowl of OJK. I finished the PP completely.

OJK in my Rossi Prince and PP in one of my cobs. Beside them is a dummy 300WM I loaded to use as a tamper (no primer or powder). Keepin' it weird.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> First off BIG THANKS to @OneStrangeOne who bombed me. Super cool brother and really appreciate the large amount to sample. It will take me quite some time to get though all those. A true BOTL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work has been crazy, but finally got around to trying a few more. Day started out rainy but in the high 60's, which was a drastic change to the teens we've been seeing. By the time I got some time in the evening it had dropped drastically back into the 40's. Sitting on the porch with shorts was nice but did end up getting a bit cold at the end.
> 
> I did something a little different. Did a head-to-head with the next two to try in my stash. Tonight started with some Old Joe Krantz which had a nice mild cigar flavor. Opposite that was Plum Pudding, which was really enjoyable with a nice sweet flavor. Completely opposite blends but was interesting to go back and forth to really see the differences in the profiles. I only did about half the bowl of OJK. I finished the PP completely.
> 
> OJK in my Rossi Prince and PP in one of my cobs. Beside them is a dummy 300WM I loaded to use as a tamper (no primer or powder). Keepin' it weird.


That tamper is freakin awesome. Bet it gets some looks when you use it...I'd definitely do a double take.


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> That tamper is freakin awesome. Bet it gets some looks when you use it...I'd definitely do a double take.


Thanks brother. The tamper is probably the last thing you'd find freaky looking at me. That being said, I usually only smoke at home. Cigars are still my traveling choice for ease of carry.


----------



## UBC03

Haunted bookshop in a Comoy bent apple


----------



## knilas

St James Woods in a Brigham Algonquin. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Cornell and Diehl Kajun Kake while making plans for tomorrow, i have to go to the market to buy some tools and i have to test my car's new lights before install them.


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Haunted bookshop in a Comoy bent apple


 That's got to be a Comoy's Pebble Grain 184....


----------



## droy1958

PS 17 English Luxury in an Italian Olde Classic pipe......


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Haunted bookshop in a Comoy bent apple


How is the Haunted Bookshop? The name alone is going to make me press the checkout button.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Royal Yacht in a new Rossi Bulldog









@*UBC03* - Vitamin-N is there, in spades! Taste I'm not so sure about yet. Straight tobacco, which suits me fine. But there's a weird background note. Not sure if it's from the tobacco or breaking in the new pipe. I'll reserve judgement for now. In fact, I'll send you some so you can decide for yourself.


----------



## droy1958

curmudgeonista said:


> Royal Yacht in a new Rossi Bulldog
> 
> 
> View attachment 101233
> 
> 
> @*UBC03* - Vitamin-N is there, in spades! Taste I'm not so sure about yet. Straight tobacco, which suits me fine. But there's a weird background note. Not sure if it's from the tobacco or breaking in the new pipe. I'll reserve judgement for now. In fact, I'll send you some so you can decide for yourself.


I was never sure which I liked more with Royal Yacht, the tobacco or the vitamin N. I still haven't figured out if it's good, or a good kick of N. I'm leaning towards good tobacco. I just haven't kept up with keeping up a full stock of everything I've smoked.....


----------



## eliot

Having some Boswell No Bite in a cob.


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> That's got to be a Comoy's Pebble Grain 184....


You talked me into buying it a year ago..They were dirt cheap on eBay.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, he have sun with some clouds here in Athens and after i finished my shopping i came home for relaxation.










Solani White & Black blend 763 - Fallion [new mouthpiece and bronze ring added], double espresso beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cleaning last weeks pipes and enjoying a bowl of WCC Quint's Own in a Big Ben bent dog. Vabur, easy smoking blend, decent flavor and the wife really likes the room note.


----------



## knilas

Enjoying the weekend. Hope you are too! &#128513;










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hi everybody, greetings from Greece. A wonderful sunny day here in Athens so a visit in a Cafe was inevitable!










The pipe is a modified Fallion [my rustic & paint work plus new mouthpiece].


----------



## Chris80

Good Sunday everyone. Chilly this morning but the birds are still chirping.


















I like this Match 965 in the morning. Not too heavy and not too light. With coffee of course.

Any suggestions on cleaning that cork up? I don't know what happened 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

greetin's Pipers,
in a deep ffreezehere and it S_X..
got some gawith chocolate flake in a 150
a lil Poschl's GletscherPrise in the nose,
hot coffe in the cuppa.. 

damp a kleenex or sumptin' with a lil alcohol chris,
that should work good wipin' the cork off.. and 
still looks ok as is too, lol..

sweetbriar


----------



## Chris80

sweetbriar said:


> greetin's Pipers,
> 
> in a deep ffreezehere and it S_X..
> 
> got some gawith chocolate flake in a 150
> 
> a lil Poschl's GletscherPrise in the nose,
> 
> hot coffe in the cuppa..
> 
> damp a kleenex or sumptin' with a lil alcohol chris,
> 
> that should work good wipin' the cork off.. and
> 
> still looks ok as is too, lol..
> 
> sweetbriar


Thank you! What happened I think when it snowed, with all the snow getting through my screened porch everything was covered with snow so that made it wet. I was still outside of course so it just stuck to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Old Gowrie in a Vauen









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A couple of bowls of Solani 660 in the Bamboo Dog this morning, wad and stuff works well with this combo.


----------



## eliot

Opted for a pipe after my cigar split. Dunhill 965 in this no name bulldog.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Opted for a pipe after my cigar split. Dunhill 965 in this no name bulldog.


You live in San Diego.. Why do you look so freakin cold?


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> You live in San Diego.. Why do you look so freakin cold?


Because 3 months out of the year, we get to experience the frigid 60° cold and light drizzles.


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Because 3 months out of the year, we get to experience the frigid 60° cold and light drizzles.


Oh man what I would give to have frigid 60's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> Oh man what I would give to have frigid 60's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehehe, yeah, it's pretty unbearable. Some days, I even have to wear pants.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Hehehe, yeah, it's pretty unbearable. Some days, I even have to wear pants.


You make me wanna beat you with your own selfie stick.


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> You make me wanna beat you with your own selfie stick.


Hahaha! You mean my own arm?


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Hehehe, yeah, it's pretty unbearable. Some days, I even have to wear pants.


I hope your lighters run out of fluid! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Chris80 said:


> I hope your lighters run out of fluid!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very well, I'll just use matches!


----------



## Chris80

eliot said:


> Very well, I'll just use matches!


Not in those rigid 60's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Hahaha! You mean my own arm?


Either way. I'm not picky.


----------



## gtechva

Full Virginia Flake in a Dr. G


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> Full Virginia Flake in a Dr. G


Never thought about putting a pipe tool on a d-ring..I must have 20 of em somewhere, that'll make em way harder to lose. Thanks


----------



## droy1958

Having a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning Flake in a Howal......


----------



## gtechva

@UBC03 I'm the blind hog people talk about finding an acorn :vs_laugh:

last good idea I had died of loneliness


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> You talked me into buying it a year ago..They were dirt cheap on eBay.


OK.....I've been happy with mine, I hope you're enjoying yours......


----------



## UBC03

droy1958 said:


> OK.....I've been happy with mine, I hope you're enjoying yours......


Love mine..It's my goin to town pipe..lol


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, a beautiful sunny day here in Athens, we have +12°C.










J.M Boswell Smoker's Choice - Fallion [modified in shank, new mouthpiece], Greek double coffee on my side.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, tonight we had some rain here in Athens but not something serious. By the way did you ever wonder which is the world's *Oldest Complete Song?*

The scientists say it's the Seikilos Epitaph: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seikilos_epitaph
More on this in an english video: 



or you can hear it played on a Harp: 




I am smoking Mac Baren Golden Ambrosia.


----------



## droy1958

Some Kake in a Satin Grain......


----------



## knilas

McClelland Boston 1776 in a GBD New Era.


----------



## eliot

A bowl of Autumn Evening before work, and some Carter Hall before I leave.


----------



## droy1958

Jobey Torino 160 with some Dunhill My Mixture 965.......


----------



## droy1958

A mix of around 40% each of D&R 3 Sails and Ryback Gold with 20% Nicotania Rustica in a Jost Supreme Pot........


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we had sun for few hours then the clouds came. Suddenly for few minutes we had hail but now just some rain drops.










Hearth & Home Trout Stream - Butz Choquin Carat [new ring and mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.F. Germain & Son Royal Jersey Perique.


----------



## droy1958

Some Dunhill Early Morning Pipe in a Jost A1 Canadian, and a bowl of the same in a Kaywoodie Relief Grain. Also some Gattinburlier Sugar Lands Honey in a Short Snorter.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, the weather is weird here in Athens, one moment we have clouds & rain and the other we have sun.










Danish Truffles - Fallion [new band and mouthpiece], single Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MM 965 in a Crown Acheivement bent Dublin


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Luxury Blend.


----------



## knilas

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager

Haunted bookshop in my Savinelli 320


----------



## hawk45

Last night tried two more. C&D Sansepolcro and Autumn Evening. The Sansepolcro was really earthy. The Autumn Evening was my first aromatic and must say it was enjoyable. Was like smoking a pipe of maple syrup, and I have a huge sweet tooth. What I'm finding the move blends I try is that I'm really not looking for a cigar in a pipe, and enjoying the vast diversity of blends out there. Sorry no pic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in the Walther


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, last night we had rain here in Athens but today the sun came up from early the morning.










Briar Patch Country Pleasure - Golden Gate, double espresso plus cool water on my side.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&h Dark Birdseye in the Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, a bowl of Samuel Gawith FireDance and later a cup of Passiflora incarnata before bed.


----------



## knilas

GH Sweet Maple Twist in an Algerian Briar. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Stokkebeye Bulls Eye in the #52. Also a new lighter.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece to all the members, a beautiful sunny Saturday morning here in Athens.










Torben Dansk Cappuccino No 13 - Pipex [my rustic work, new mouthpiece added].


----------



## knilas

Mac Dark Twist/blackwoods mix*in*a*Butz-Choquin St Claude










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Escudo in a smooth, bent Irish Second


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I just saw the film Rasputin [2013] while smoking Gawith Hoggarth Bright CR Flake.


----------



## sweetbriar

Rattray's ~ Bagpipers Dream in a Dagnar Ball-Dog
@sid .. have you seen U-571 ? turn the 5.1 surround up, has an excellant soundtrack.
when the Depth Charges go off, you'll swear you're right there  ,, it's based on a
mission to capture an Enigma..


----------



## Chris80

Luxury English in my Rossi Vittoria 320. Love this pipe. Love this tobacco. Definitely needs more breaking in. This is maybe the 5th bowl.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, with a sun like this here in Athens a visit in a local Cafe is a priority!












sweetbriar said:


> @*sid* .. have you seen U-571 ? turn the 5.1 surround up, has an excellant soundtrack.
> when the Depth Charges go off, you'll swear you're right there  ,, it's based on a
> mission to capture an Enigma..


Of course i have seen it and i have listened the soundtrack, great movie. I have read about the Enigma and the man which broke the code, his end etc. I suggest to see the Das Boot [1981] movie, it's also for a submarine with a fantastic soundtrack. :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Sterling Millionaire in a 40's era Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## gtechva

SPC Plum Pudding in a MM cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Vauen Jubilee Edition and later a cup of chamomile before sleep.


----------



## sweetbriar

Samuel Gawith ~ Sam's Flake in an Old Dominion Laughing King << another cob with the bamboo cane stem


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with few clouds.










Black & Elegant Black - Stanwell Night & Day, single espresso beside me.


----------



## eliot

I've got this MM Original packed with some Smokin' Pancake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Borkum Riff Ruby while searching in the e-market for two different things, one is tahini with mastic that i can't find it lately in s.market and the second is a wirelesses bluetooth keyboard for my house [auxiliary] tablet.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have some rain here in Athens.










4noggins Essence of Vermont - Fallion [modified], double espresso as companion.


----------



## hawk45

Enjoyed a weekend of camping and hiking in Kentucky at Red River Gorge with good friends. Also enjoyed some Dunhill My Mixture in a cob several times. Little view from a hike. Unfortunatley a cold has kicked my butt since I got back home.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody from Greece, few clouds and sprinkling here in Athens.










James J. Fox Provost - Fallion [completely modified], single espresso beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin this morning with a cup of Sumatra


----------



## knilas

Curly Cut Deluxe in my lil Savinelli Root Briar 206.


----------



## eliot

Autumn Evening in an H&B cob this morning.


----------



## knilas

Corn Cob Pipe and a Button Nose.


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall in one of the most reliable pipes I own.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a sunny day till now here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Peterson Flame Grain.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

For tonight Herman Lane Very Cherry and later a piece of my wife's home-made Greek bougatsa [powdered sugar, cinnamon and honey on top].


----------



## Chris80

Bonfire in the Peterson. She's smoking really well to me for a disgusting estate pipe. With rare patience and goooood advice from some BOTL on here I think she's good to go. I had to do some slight fitting of the stem into the shank. It's not perfect by any means but it's working.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> Bonfire in the Peterson. She's smoking really well to me for a disgusting estate pipe. With rare patience and goooood advice from some BOTL on here I think she's good to go. I had to do some slight fitting of the stem into the shank. It's not perfect by any means but it's working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was the stem loose or tight?


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> Was the stem loose or tight?


I could get the stem in about 2mm. With little effort it would move back and forth left and right. I think it is a replacement stem that was never fitted properly. It still moves but now I can get it airtight with my palm covering the bowl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I could get the stem in about 2mm. With little effort it would move back and forth left and right. I think it is a replacement stem that was never fitted properly. It still moves but now I can get it airtight with my palm covering the bowl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any wax, preferably bees wax. Just coat the tenon.. If it's pretty snug it'll tighten up as you smoke it..

I just wanted to make sure it wasn't too tight..that never ends well


----------



## Chris80

I tried some graphite, that made it to lose. I hit the stem and the shank with some 600. Beeswax you say? Hmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

All I have are candles. I can fine beeswax tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> All I have are candles. I can fine beeswax tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's fall out loose, you can do the super glue thing. Just smear a layer on the tenon, let it dry a few days, sand it little by little till it fits snug not tight. That's last resort stuff. Like heating the tenon and pushing down on a table. It takes a little practice but it works. Again last resort..


----------



## Chris80

I would honestly say the stem is to big. This being a system pipe it's a press fit but not using the tenon like other pipes but the body of the stem. I don't know if I'm saying this right or not forgive me lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> I would honestly say the stem is to big. This being a system pipe it's a press fit but not using the tenon like other pipes but the body of the stem. I don't know if I'm saying this right or not forgive me lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a "fancy" stem?.. Kinda tapers down instead if a tenon


----------



## Chris80

Yes. It has a "tenon" but it's for smoke pickup not fit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I forgot it was a Peterson..never worked on one, so I'd go with the beeswax..


----------



## eliot

Had some 965 on my drive to school, then some CH on my way to work, and now some more CH before I head home. All in cobs.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have sun with some clouds here in Athens.










Van Halteren Black & Bright - Stanwell Relief, single espresso as companion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A bowl of ODF in a Stanwell Nana Ivarsson, in the piney woods of East Tx.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins 5105 Stoved Virginia while making plans for the Saturday's shopping plus a small repair in my car...i also have some pipes to clean but i haven't the necessary time now.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, a warm sunny day here in Athens.










Gawith Hoggarth Sweet Coffee - Neerup [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In the dinner i raised a glass of semi-sweet red wine because i bought today a new i5 SSD laptop plus full HD tv-monitor and a set of computer speakers! I am excited but not in a hurry to install the whole set, i will take my time but i feel great because i have now an old model Windows-XP desktop.

















I am smoking Robert McConnell D.C. Black Honey.


----------



## katclix

Being the noob I am, I've been smoking p&c Egg Nog exclusively, and to be quite honest I'm bored! Don't get me wrong, it's a great smoke, and I always get compliments etc. But I love FLAVOR, and let's face it, we don't smoke pipes to merely please the guests...lol. 

Can some of you EPS give me say, 3 recommendations for me to try? Keep in mind that I really don't know what I like yet, and given the cornucopia of tastes in pipe tobacco, I really don't know where to start??? But I read all of your posts and I must admit, my mouth waters!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

katclix said:


> Being the noob I am, I've been smoking p&c Egg Nog exclusively, and to be quite honest I'm bored! Don't get me wrong, it's a great smoke, and I always get compliments etc. But I love FLAVOR, and let's face it, we don't smoke pipes to merely please the guests...lol.
> 
> Can some of you EPS give me say, 3 recommendations for me to try? Keep in mind that I really don't know what I like yet, and given the cornucopia of tastes in pipe tobacco, I really don't know where to start??? But I read all of your posts and I must admit, my mouth waters!


I think three must try smokes would be Solani Aged Burly Flake, Mac Baron Old Dark Fired and C&D's Haunted Bookshop, these are three different distinct taste.


----------



## Shunamaji

Had my first bowl today. 1Q, seemed to be a little hard to keep lit. had to relight 3 times

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

It needs a little plating time..it's usually pretty wet


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, a wonderful sunny morning here in Athens so i visited a local Café










for an espresso plus some relaxing time with my pipe.


----------



## hawk45

katclix said:


> Being the noob I am, I've been smoking p&c Egg Nog exclusively, and to be quite honest I'm bored! Don't get me wrong, it's a great smoke, and I always get compliments etc. But I love FLAVOR, and let's face it, we don't smoke pipes to merely please the guests...lol.
> 
> Can some of you EPS give me say, 3 recommendations for me to try? Keep in mind that I really don't know what I like yet, and given the cornucopia of tastes in pipe tobacco, I really don't know where to start??? But I read all of your posts and I must admit, my mouth waters!


I'm new to pipes but love flavor and body in my cigars, so I wanted the same in my pipe tobaccos. While I'm starting to appreciate the more subtle nature of pipe tobaccos and blends, there are many fantastic flavors to be had in a broad range. I'm not really an aromatic person, but do have a few just for when I want something different. I'm really digging English blends more than any others so far, but that's mostly where I've been experimenting.

Take these with a grain of salt, but if you are looking for something with flavor without going overboard, I'll recommend my current top 3 at the moment:
1. Dunhill My Mixture 965
2. Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
3. H&H Old Dark Fired
Bonus Recommendation: Frog Morton Cellar or On The Town


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Navy - Design Berlin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo this afternoon, still can't post pics from here, not enough bandwidth I guess.


----------



## knilas

HH Pure Virginia

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is present with few clouds here in Athens.










Briar Patch Ten Plus - Fallion [new ring and mouthpiece added], single espresso also keeps me company.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Sperra from Greece, some W.O. Larsen Signature from me for tonight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Lord Methley's - Vauen, double espresso beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Choco Nougat.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a wonderful sunny day here in Athens.










F&K Merde de Cheval - Butz Choquin Midnight, double Greek coffee as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic.


----------



## Chris80

trying out haunted bookshop in the Peterson

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Chris80 said:


> trying out haunted bookshop in the Peterson
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure you know, but I'll say it anyway..every other smoke take off that soft bit and clean the stem with alcohol. They get funky real quick.


----------



## Chris80

UBC03 said:


> I'm sure you know, but I'll say it anyway..every other smoke take off that soft bit and clean the stem with alcohol. They get funky real quick.


I didn't know that. Thank you. I absolutely hate them but I tend to clench and not realize. The other Peterson, I have no soft bit on it as it is a thinner profile stem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Gawith Hoggarth Dark Flake in a straight, smooth Brewster


----------



## Chris80

Do you all use soft bits? I tried heat shrink tubing which works well but does not last


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Chris80 said:


> trying out haunted bookshop in the Peterson
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am really enjoying this blend. It reminds me of a Nicaraguan cigar with the spice, not the taste but just the spice, definitely a touch of red pepper in there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> Do you all use soft bits? I tried heat shrink tubing which works well but does not last
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, bought a ten pack still have nine left. The one I used was on one of my work pipes, sounded like a good idea at the time, by the end of the second day I was done with em. It took some practice but I learned to clench without biting.


----------



## UBC03

I use em on the couple bent acrylic stems I have. Just don't like how the acrylic feels on my teeth, but they look nice.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a marvellous sunny day here in Athens.










Davidoff Scottish Mixture - Vauen, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist, in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
A med bodied blend of smoky Latakia, spicy orentals and perique


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.F. Germain & Son Medium Flake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, a hot sunny day here in Athens.










Gawith Hoggarth Irish Cream - Fallion, double Greek coffee keeps me company.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I smoked a bowl of Missouri Meershaum American Patriot in a MM Cob. Just got the pouch yesterday. Very nice smoke with a light bourbon topping. First Aeromatic smoke in a while, but the topping was nice. I went out to walk the dog and the smoke pleasantly lingered on my shirt. Smelled like a Jack and Coke. I think I have my Superbowl Smoke!!!


----------



## eliot

Dunhill 965 in a Phoenix bent bulldog cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> Dunhill 965 in a Phoenix bent bulldog cob.


Nice pipe, really like the diamond shank on that!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, one bowl of Clan Aromatic from me before bed.


----------



## droy1958

eliot said:


> Dunhill 965 in a Phoenix bent bulldog cob.


I sure do enjoy the Dunhill MM 965. A fine smoke my friend!.....


----------



## droy1958

katclix said:


> Being the noob I am, I've been smoking p&c Egg Nog exclusively, and to be quite honest I'm bored! Don't get me wrong, it's a great smoke, and I always get compliments etc. But I love FLAVOR, and let's face it, we don't smoke pipes to merely please the guests...lol.
> 
> Can some of you EPS give me say, 3 recommendations for me to try? Keep in mind that I really don't know what I like yet, and given the cornucopia of tastes in pipe tobacco, I really don't know where to start??? But I read all of your posts and I must admit, my mouth waters!


Although none of these are aromatics, you might give some of these tobaccos a try. 
My suggestion's are: 
Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River 
Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding
G. L. Pease - Quiet Nights
Hearth & Home Marquee BlackHouse 
Hearth & Home Marquee WhiteKnight
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake
Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake
--------------------------------
Just a few new ones to try. Good Luck!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a lovely sunny day here in Athens. I went out to buy a Military magazine, to refill my printers colour ink, i paint some spots in my house's banister with anti-corrosive and now i am smoking my pipe while watching an NCIS episode.










Torben Dansk Black Cavendish Sweet Aroma - Savinelli Aries, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of royal yacht out of my indestructible truck pipe..bent briar..


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Paladin Black Cherry.


----------



## Chris80

Been enjoying the same bowl of Luxury English in the 309 all day. Gets better and better the further down the bowl gets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

Bulls Eye

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Christmas Cheer in the Walther


----------



## Chris80

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2012 Christmas Cheer in the Walther
> 
> View attachment 104281


That's a pretty pipe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, he have sun here in Athens although with few clouds.










Briar Patch Mocha - Savinelli Opera.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking House of Smoke No. 8 while reading about the meaning of each coin that family members and comrades placed over as a respect on the tombstones in the Military Cemetery.

http://fanpage.gr/pictures/2016/11/5817.jpg










To be honest i don't care so much now for the tobacco with all these that i am reading.


----------



## Chris80

Mclellands Blackwoods - from a sample from the one the only @OneStrangeOne
Delicious Virginia blend. I really like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katclix

I took my maiden voyage into the wild world of English blends today, with Elizabethan and Nightcap! It was somewhat orgasmic... I actually needed a cigarette after my Nightcap interlude! =-O Tomorrow is my first flake day! 

$3 corn cobb.... No hatemail please! LMAO


----------



## UBC03

katclix said:


> I took my maiden voyage into the wild world of English blends today, with Elizabethan and Nightcap! It was somewhat orgasmic... I actually needed a cigarette after my Nightcap interlude! =-O Tomorrow is my first flake day!
> 
> $3 corn cobb.... No hatemail please! LMAO


Everyone loves 3$ cobs.


----------



## katclix

That's a phat pack! @Chris80:vs_cool:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a marvellous sunny day here in Athens.










Black & Elegant Truffle - Cesare Barontini [modified], double espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## knilas

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2012 Christmas Cheer in the Walther
> View attachment 104281


Love that pipe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45




----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa, i am smoking Vauen Jubilee Edition in a Brebbia, later a cup of chamomile with few herb drops.


----------



## gunnersguru

today I had my first ever bowl , lane 1Q after reading its a go-to for a lot of pipers


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have some clouds and few rain drops here in Athens.










Dunhill London Mixture - Butz Choquin Tropic.


----------



## hawk45




----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


>


What's the knife for?


----------



## hawk45

Double post


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> What's the knife for?


Mulit-tasking. Just got the budget line CRKT Liong Mah Remedy flipper and was taking a photo for one of the knife forums I frequent. Just double used the pic. If never had a flipper, they are intoxicating to play with while puffing, watching a show or reading. Been on the fence of getting one of Liong's knives for a while, this gave me to opportunity to try out an example at minimal cost. It's a winner for a budget knife for sure.


----------



## UBC03

Thought maybe that cob was mouthing off..lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in the Crown Achievement for breakfast, Carter Hall in a Cobb for lunch, ODF in the Iverssen/Stanwell mid afternoon and finishing off a bowl of WCC Slices while the wife is fixing dinner, and I bought 3 Meers and a Clay today.


----------



## Chris80

I caught the plague that has been going around work. Happy piping everyone. For the next few days, I will live vicariously through you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> I caught the plague that has been going around work. Happy piping everyone. For the next few days, I will live vicariously through you all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


&#128556;&#128553; it's making the rounds around here as well, my business partners whole family is down with it


----------



## Chris80

OneStrangeOne said:


> it's making the rounds around here as well, my business partners whole family is down with it


My daughter had it, she gave it to my dad when they came for dinner, then my gf got it. Now I have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chris80 said:


> My daughter had it, she gave it to my dad when they came for dinner, then my gf got it. Now I have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## eliot

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Country Gent.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for tonight, SG St James Flake in the Armentrout Apple and PS LBF in the Tim West Freehand


----------



## hawk45

Chris80 said:


> I caught the plague that has been going around work. Happy piping everyone. For the next few days, I will live vicariously through you all.


Feel better brother. This is my first week back from being down for 2 weeks myself.


----------



## hawk45

OneStrangeOne said:


> On deck for tonight, SG St James Flake in the Armentrout Apple and PS LBF in the Tim West Freehand
> View attachment 105001


Is that a beanbag chair for your pipe? Awesome!


----------



## Chris80

hawk45 said:


> Feel better brother. This is my first week back from being down for 2 weeks myself.


Thanks. I'm finally starting to feel better now. Will give it another day. Hopefully I'll be piping again soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the beloved sun is back here in Athens.










J.M Boswell Hunter's Choice - BBB Tasman [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burly in a Nording Freehand, the more you dry this down the Burly slips into the background and the Perique gets stronger. It's a pepper bomb!







I guess it could also be the habanero pepper I ate last night.


----------



## UBC03

2 bowls of yacht club while running errands in a freakin blizzard.


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall in the champagne cob.


----------



## sweetbriar

Old Gowrie in a Peterson Harp 408


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sillem's Red - Fallion [modified], double espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## eliot

Frog Morton's Cellar in a Barling meer.


----------



## knilas

Dunhill Flake in a Brigham Algonquin.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of New York Pipe Club Jack's Shanty Cigar Leaf Blend for me and later a piece of my wife's home-made mpougatsa.


----------



## eliot

C&D Autumn Evening in a Dagner cob.


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of nightcap on the way to the chiropractor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with 9°C.










Borkum Riff Skandinavian Mixture - No Name Danish [modified], double espresso plus cool water as companions.


----------



## Chris80

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sipping on a bowl of H&H Marble kake while waiting for the concrete trucks to show up, it's going to be a long boring day, I have to be here even though I'm not really doing anything.


----------



## gahdzila

Prince Albert in a cob this morning with my coffee.

Then some Old Dark Fired.


----------



## Chris80

965 match out of the Peterson. Beautiful out.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

Hello Pipers,
Enjoyin' some GL Pease in a Pete St Patrick's Day (2017) B56.
hope all enjoyin' ther weekend..

sweetbriar


the best antiques are old friends


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we had some rain drops here in Athens but finally the sun convince me to visit a local Cafe for relaxation with an espresso plus pipe smoking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Whiteknight in the Crown Achievement bent Dublin, about 3/4 of the way through a tin of this and still haven't figured out how to get it to burn, I've packed tight, loose and in between, rubbed it out till its almost powdered, it's like it's been sprayed with flame retardant. I like the taste just don't know if it's worth the effort


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Captain Black White in a Stanwell while watching the Stalingrad (2013) movie.


----------



## Chris80

Dunhill Elizabethan in Mr Brog# 300. Beautiful 80 degrees today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

a no name English in a meer

Woa, @UBC03 just saw "on the way to the chiropractor." Hope all is well.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Van Halteren Black and Blond - Savinelli Sistina.


----------



## UBC03

gtechva said:


> a no name English in a meer
> 
> Woa, @UBC03 just saw "on the way to the chiropractor." Hope all is well.


Thanks but it ain't good..hopefully another visit or 2 I'll be able to put on my pants and socks by myself.


----------



## knilas

Best Brown #2 in a Thomas Howard nosewarmer on the way to work

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I have been smoking Missouri Meerschaum - Missouri Pride in various pipes this weekend. It is a nice American style blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, one bowl of Sillem's Green while searching in e-stores to buy a new wrist watch.


----------



## sweetbriar

Golden Glow in a racing green Peterson Canadian 264..

hope ya feelin' better UBC, sounds like a shot or 2 of Patron Gold needed, prescribed,
it's def Medicinal..

sweetbriar


the best antiques are old friends


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to Athens.










Ashton Smooth Sailing - House of Smoke 185, double espresso plus cool water on side.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I smoked some C&D Haunted Bookshop in a MM / Dagner Pipes Cob poker. That stuff gave me about a months supply of Vitamin N.....Not a blend for an empty stomach, but it got really nice near the end of the bowl. The first part just kicked my ass a bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy Valentine's Day to all the pipe smokers!










Bentley Virginia Honey Dew.


----------



## sweetbriar

Greetin's Pipers,
Happy Valentine's day, don't forget the sweetheart.
I'm enjoyin' some McClelland's Virginia #24 in a Peterson St Patrick's Day 2017 B56
hope all enjoyin' ther day..

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanislaw Balkan Latakia - Vauen.


----------



## gahdzila

C&D Night Train, GLP Jackknife Plug, and Old Dark Fired so far today


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Peter Rasmussen Black Label from me tonight.


----------



## droy1958

Erin Go Bragh in an old Forester.....


----------



## knilas

Cabbies Mix in a Sav 320 Oscar

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

C'est La Vie in a Yello Bole....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning in a Big Ben bent dog







On deck for a bedtime smoke SG St James Flake.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a lovely sunny morning here in Athens.










Mysmokingshop.uk Royal Champagne - Butz Choquin Toulouse [modified].


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Last night I had some C&D Old Joe Krantz in a MM Cob followed by a bowl of Missouri Meershaum Missouri Pride in my new MM Devil Anse Acorn Cob. I will probably use some briar after work!!!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, tonight is Thursday but it's not an ordinary one, it's a great feast for us and we celebrating it with lot of meat [pork mainly] and drink.









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsiknopempti










Some Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake in a Corn Cob with balsa filter for tonight.


----------



## droy1958

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, tonight is Thursday but it's not an ordinary one, it's a great feast for us and we celebrating it with lot of meat [pork mainly] and drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsiknopempti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake in a Corn Cob with balsa filter for tonight.


Hang on, I'm coming to eat!!!....


----------



## knilas




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Mixture - Stanwell [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

For tonight Samuel Gawith Black Cherry Cavendish Mixture and later a cup of eucalyptus.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Watching Iron Maiden Live After Death while enjoying a bowl of Old Joe Krantz in a McWhorter Pipes Billard I got in the Secret Santa a few years back, a very nice smoker!!!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, fantastic sunny day here in Athens.










McClelland 221b series Arcadia - Butz Choquin [modified].


----------



## Chris80

A day off finally!







Luxury English in my Rossi Vittoria 320. Coffee with some sugar and watching Longmire on the iPad. It's going to be a nice day today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Sansepolcro in a Comoy...

As soon as I can stand upright, I need to clean this truck. I'm running low on tampers and I'm thinkin there should be a few lighters and at least 4 pipes buried somewhere in here.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have few clouds here in Athens but could this restrict us from a visit in a Cafe? No chance!










The pipe is Pear from Ukraine totally modified by me.


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/day Pipers..
I'm Enjoyin' some Sam Gawith Firedance in a cob. also got a lil SG firedance snuff in the nose.
fresh ground/brewed coffe in a Grizzly Bear mug with lid.
hope all enjoyin' the weekend..

sweetbriar


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nada, down with the crud.


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nada, down with the crud.


Feel better bro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun here in Athens make us feel better.










Kohlhase & Kopp No 11 - Stanwell [modified], double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## eliot

Happy IPSD everyone!


----------



## gahdzila

I started out with W. O. Larsen Limited Edition 2014. It is a fruity aero that someone gifted me....well, I guess around 3 years ago, in 2014. This is not something I would ordinarily buy, but it isn't bad if I mix in enough Five Brothers to give it some oomph.

And now I'm on my 2nd bowl of Gawith & Hoggarth Sliced Black Twist in a cob. One more bowl and I will finish this jar


----------



## Wildone

Stony in Alligator Sav...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jim Carrey in an old video clip of Snow with the title "Imposter".










I am smoking Paladin Black Cherry in a Corn Cob with balsa filter.


----------



## gahdzila

GLP Navigator in the Comoys bulldog. Mighty fine!


----------



## hawk45

Beautiful day to be off.. 65 and sunny. Got a little much needed range time and then some relaxing on the patio with the dogs.


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Twist Flake in an old Kaywoodie Flame Grain......


----------



## knilas

Chris80 said:


> A day off finally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luxury English in my Rossi Vittoria 320. Coffee with some sugar and watching Longmire on the iPad. It's going to be a nice day today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that pipe!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

OGS in this here Pete Kildare P-lip...









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80

knilas said:


> Love that pipe!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It is definitely one of my favorite smokers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Some Old Joe Krantz in a Bjarne Viking Pannel along with a glass of Jacob's Creek Two Vines Shiraz. It ia actually a nice pairing!!!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Elementary Season 05 episode 11: Sherlock Holmes found traces of ash in a victim's collar, he discover that was Majordomo's Royal Tan Blend and caught the guy who did the felony assault.










I am smoking Caribbean Dreams, double Greek coffee plus cool water as companion.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Elementary Season 05 episode 11: Sherlock Holmes found traces of ash in a victim's collar, he discover that was Majordomo's Royal Tan Blend and caught the guy who did the felony assault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Caribbean Dreams, double Greek coffee plus cool water as companion.


Great show..I remember that episode. Not a real blend though, right?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I was searching for Military flags when i remembered the flag of Byzantine Emperor at 1204 with St.George on it.










I am smoking G.L. Pease Fillmore and later i will taste my wife's home-made Halva.



UBC03 said:


> Great show..I remember that episode. Not a real blend though, right?


Yes, i don't thing they could use a real one because maybe they will had a lawsuit problem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, beautiful sunny day here in Athens.










Sillem's Black - Stanwell Relief 88, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Some Haunted Bookshop in a Dagner P6 Bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No1 - Ferretti [my rustic & paint work plus new mouthpiece].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&H Kendal Kentucky in the Bamboo Dog


----------



## gahdzila

MacBaren HH Latakia Flake in a cob. It's okay, but I just don't seem to enjoy latakia blends like I used to.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Pennsylvania Dutch Treat - Molina, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.



gahdzila said:


> but I just don't seem to enjoy latakia blends like I used to.


Reconsider please ,don't leave us (The recruiter of Latakia Club). :wink2:


----------



## gahdzila

Good morning, gentlemen.

About five years ago, as a newbie piper, I bought three tins of Hamborger Veermaster. At the time, HV was somewhat limited in availability, and a gentleman on another forum raved about how wonderful it was. So I figured even if I didn't like it, I could sell or trade it easily.

This morning, I just opened my last tin. It has improved remarkably, it is quite good, but it doesn't make me jump for joy.


----------



## sweetbriar

Good Mornin'/Day Pipers,
I'm wakey up with some Full Virginia Flake in a Pete Tankard,
fresh ground/brewed coffe in the grizzly bear cup, a lil Sam
Gawith Dr Verey's plus snuff in the nose. The geese have
returned and come and go. Ther noisy buggers down toward
the river and enjoy hearin'm back. Not alot around me but do
have good neighbours both human and wildlife 
hope all enjoyin' a fave tabak in a fave bowl. happ Fri,
have a great weekend.. !!

sweetbriar


----------



## eliot

Cpt. Black Original in a MM Original.


----------



## loadz

Dunhill night cap in my one and only Plumb pipe on a Savinelli stand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Rattray's Sweet Fragrant while making the final preparations for my 4 days holidays!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clean_Monday










I will be in purpose out of forum and when i come back [God's willing] i will post some pipe photos from the country. Happy weekend to you all and as we say here: "Kali Sarakosti".


----------



## Chris80

Hanging out at my parents house enjoying some Luxury English in the Capri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today was Crown Achievement for my morning Lat, WCC Old Dominion for a mid-morning smoke, Watch City Slices for lunch and OJK for the drive home


----------



## gahdzila

MacBaren Highland Mixture earlier. Some GLP Navigator now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in the Radice.


----------



## loadz

Dunhill London mixture this morning. Lovin it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I've had this tin of McClellands Drama Reserve since January of 2015. Decided today was the day to pop the top, so far I'm liking this a lot!


----------



## gtechva

a friend's fire cured Lemon Virginia and Maryland 609 blend, pressed and sliced in a Dr. G


----------



## sweetbriar

greetin' Pipers,
enjoyin' a bowl of golden glow in a pete mark twain, got a lil sam gawith Buck's Fizz in the nose
watchin' some Turkeys movin' around out front. The geese are back comin' and goin' missed the noisey buggers the past several weeks.
hope all enjoyed the weekend. sid will be back with a bunch of pics and hopefully he hadda good time..

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of royal yacht in my truck pipe.


----------



## Chris80

22g of Capt Black 5g of Blending Latakia mix in an little devil cob. Definitely needs a touch more Latakia but definitely woke it up some.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

C&D Sansepolcro in my bent Comoy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin' Pipers,
wakey with some Prince Albert in a cob. 
some poschl's Gletscherprise in the nose.
the slight menthol in it sure opens the 
sinuses and is just a fine snuff.. hope
all enjoy the week, hope Sid had a great
vacay and that UBC's back, back in order.
a slight snow fallin' as i type , ice jam 
warnin's along the Yellowstone. 
have a great day , all..

sweetbriar


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I had some PS Bulls eye Flake in a Bjarne Viking Bent Panel. 

That may be my desert island blend.


----------



## UBC03

sweetbriar said:


> Mornin' Pipers,
> wakey with some Prince Albert in a cob.
> some poschl's Gletscherprise in the nose.
> the slight menthol in it sure opens the
> sinuses and is just a fine snuff.. hope
> all enjoy the week, hope Sid had a great
> vacay and that UBC's back, back in order.
> a slight snow fallin' as i type , ice jam
> warnin's along the Yellowstone.
> have a great day , all..
> 
> sweetbriar


Had a bowl of seventh ave blonde while the kid drove me to the back cracker. She started there today.

He gave me my new tens - ems meter, back traction thing, slick New back brace, and bamboo pillow..I wonder what all that crap cost my insurance. Well , whatever it takes to get back in the air I guess.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> Had a bowl of seventh ave blonde while the kid drove me to the back cracker. She started there today.
> 
> He gave me my new tens - ems meter, back traction thing, slick New back brace, and bamboo pillow..I wonder what all that crap cost my insurance. Well , whatever it takes to get back in the air I guess.


Bamboo Pillow?


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bamboo Pillow?


Ya..I don't know. It was in the big @ss box with the rest of the stuff..it's comfy as hell..they sell em there starting at 60$..It is more comfortable than my 3$ Walmart pillow.


----------



## gahdzila

Good afternoon, gentlemen.

Last night on the long commute, I enjoyed a MM General full of C&D Bayou Morning Flake.

This morning with my coffee, Hamborger Veermaster in the big Savinelli Capri.

Then MacBaren Highland Mixture, followed by Gawith & Hoggarth Sweet Rum Twist in a cob.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Chris80 said:


> 22g of Capt Black 5g of Blending Latakia mix in an little devil cob. Definitely needs a touch more Latakia but definitely woke it up some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have about a thousand dollars worth of briar, and I think my $60 worth of Cobs get as much if not more use. I have a Lil Acorn and love it, need the Lill Cutty next. Also digging the Marcus. But my hair is getting long and I tend to tilt my head down when I light. It is not a good idea to tilt your head down when you smoke an Anse. I figure I will train myself not to do this the smoke after burning my hair, eyebrows or tip of my nose off.

I am off in 90 minutes and will take Ceilidh for a walk with that pipe and a bowl of Old Joe Krantz.


----------



## eliot

I had a bowl of C&D Oak Alley in a Country Gent this morning. I had a bowl when it was fresh and it tasted like dried fruit. It's been jarred for a few months now and it's transformed to a smokier flavor. I like it more now.


----------



## gahdzila

A big slab of mama's homemade coconut cake, followed by GLP Navigator in the Falcon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Got up this morning and felt the need for something different for the drive home, pulled out some 2014 Petersons Holiday Season. It's a great blend and a good change of pace.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, greetings from Greece! I am happy that i am back with you again, thank you all for your kindly wishes.



















For few days i want to share with you some photos from my vacations.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, greetings from Greece! I am happy that i am back with you again, thank you all for your kindly wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For few days i want to share with you some photos from my vacations.


Glad your back. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Sid.Stavros, Hope your vacation was a great one!


----------



## UBC03

Mac baren cherry ambrosia in my truck pipe.. Been awhile since I've had a cherry aromatic..after fighting back the urge to puke on the initial light, it ended up being pretty tasty..I think I need to take this pipe inside and give it a good cleaning.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, we had a warm sunny day here in Athens.


----------



## Chris80

Captain Black with Perique. Yumm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar

hello Pipers,
enjoyin' some McClelland Virginia #24 in a cob..
sid's cafe pics did ther job, made me hungry, lol , 
i did take notice to the box of Cowboy wood matches
and the wood match is my fave to lite the briar..
those matches local ? i should change my greetin' above to
Howdy Pipers, I'll mention sid's matches to Rip & Rosie (horses)
hope the vaykay was good, sid.. a new release flick (movie) i think
you may enjoy, Hacksaw Ridge.. have a great one, all

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

That was our traditional Clean Monday meal, more infos about the special kind of bread of this day which called Lagana:

Lagana, the Greek Lenten flatbread. | Greek Food - Greek Cooking - Greek Recipes by Diane Kochilas

Lagana (??????) - KALOFAGAS | GREEK FOOD & BEYOND


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin Pipers,
Wakey with some Golden Glow in a Pete Tankard.
a lil Rosinski's Sans Souci in the nose, fresh ground
-brewed coffe in the cup. Sid made me even hungrier
now, nice Lenten clean. I don't believe I've ever had
the lagan bread, looks like i'm missin' out ..
Hopin' all have a great day, Happ Thurs..

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> That was our traditional Clean Monday meal, more infos about the special kind of bread of this day which called Lagana:
> 
> Lagana, the Greek Lenten flatbread. | Greek Food - Greek Cooking - Greek Recipes by Diane Kochilas
> 
> Lagana (??????) - KALOFAGAS | GREEK FOOD & BEYOND


Every time I read one of your posts about food, it reminds me of years ago when me and Rhon got together. Her ex and the girls "real" dad is Greek. So they love Greek food. 
We have a few Greek festivals and I would get sent to get food made by all the old ladies. After my first failed attempt to pronounce any if the order correctly , they'd give me a list that I'd hand to the lady behind the table.

The old ladies would make fun of me in Greek for a few minutes( I didn't know what they were saying, but pointing and laughing is a universal language). The main thing is all my girls got the food the ordered after that.


----------



## JustJoshua

Prince Albert cherry vanilla. First time with this one. Cheap but not bad.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

First bowl was Old Joe Krantz in a Dagner Cop. Have my Icarus Smooth Volcano loaded with PS Luxury Bullseye Flake for after dinner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Earlier this afternoon was Haunted Bookshop on the ride home, a bowl of Solani 633 (vaper) at the moment, set out a bowls worth of McC Blakewoods for a bedtime smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to everyone, a lovely sunny day here in Athens.


----------



## eliot

FMC in the Barling meer.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> FMC in the Barling meer.


Didn't I make you a selfie thread..lol


----------



## gahdzila

70/30 mix of Prince Albert and Five Brothers on the commute this morning. Planning on C&D Bayou Morning Flake for the evening commute.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Started the day with a bowl of H&H 10 to midnight (current version) WCC Slices for lunch, Haunted Bookshop for the drive home and a bowl of Astleys #44 now with GL Pease Gas Light on deck for a bedtime smoke.


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Didn't I make you a selfie thread..lol


I couldn't bring myself to remove the pipe from my mouth. *¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, i finished my shopping plus the payment of some bills and now i am back home for pipe smoking plus coffee.


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin' Pipers,
enjoyin' some exhausted rooster in a small calabash..
i been kinda thinkin' about a churchwarden for around the outdoor fire.
tunes, frosty's, tabak, snuff, churchwarden.. just sounds right, lol
I also think I heard the Owl that has been awol for about a week 
i love the owl's.. 
hope all enjoyin' ther weekend.. 

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, here is another photo from my vacations.










Before i light my pipe i saw this dog coming to me, i heard from bystanders that his name was Aries.










_Hey dude, your first cookie was Okie-Dokie, fer sure you would spare another one aren't ya?_


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have a bright warm sun here in Athens.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in the Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> SG St James Flake in the Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin
> View attachment 108073


That's a sharp lookin pipe bro.


----------



## gahdzila

It's a dark fired Kentucky kind of day! GL Pease Navigator, then GL Pease Jackknife Plug, and currently smoking MacBaren HH Old Dark Fired.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the spring arrived to Athens, we have sun and +18°C










4noggins Killington - Stanwell 925, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## eliot

A little Captain Black in a big bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraa from Greece, from me one bowl of Gawith Hoggarth Black Cordial in a Aristocob with balsa filter.


----------



## JustJoshua

Prince Albert cherry vanilla after breakfast sutliff cp6 after lunch and debating on some war horse after dinner. Cheers!

MrZ


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Gold blend 7 Seas - Gourd Calabash 1907 [modified by me], double Greek coffee and cool water beside me.


----------



## sweetbriar

Mornin'/Day Pipers,
wakey with some fresh ground/brewed coffe, some samuel gawith ~ coffee snuff in the nose and a Peteron St Patrick's Day B56 loaded with some full virgini flake. It snowed ta beat hell yesterday mornin', still cleanin' that up around the place and drive comin' up to it.
hope all enjoyin' a favourite pipe today..

sweetbriar


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I has some McCleland X10 Burley. Very smooth, natural and mild. Smoked it in a Dagner Cob Poker.


----------



## JustJoshua

I got brave and mixed some sutliff cp6 and some smokin joes smooth at a 50/50 ratio. Probably breaking some kind of rule but actually isn't bad at all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JustJoshua said:


> I got brave and mixed some sutliff cp6 and some smokin joes smooth at a 50/50 ratio. Probably breaking some kind of rule but actually isn't bad at all.


Nice! No rules brother, if you like it, it's good!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, we have an autumn style night here in Athens.










Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 21 Elizabeth - Mahogany pipe [modified].


----------



## Chris80

Haunted Bookshop in the Rossi Vittoria









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have some rain here in Athens but the sun comes up from time to time.










Briar Patch Time Out - Savinelli Roma [modified].










Isn't the perfect example but this is a Greek coffee [double version], i took a snap shot while still is piping hot.


----------



## hawk45

Been in a dry spell. Finally weather warmed up and not to windy. Got some tree work out of the way then relaxed with some Carter Hall and a High Life.


----------



## UBC03

hawk45 said:


> Been in a dry spell. Finally weather warmed up and not to windy. Got some tree work out of the way then relaxed with some Carter Hall and a High Life.


The champagne of beers..it was my grandfather's beer of choice. . He liked it because of the clear bottle..his buddy found a wad of side chew in an Iron City once. He switched to Miller and never looked back.


----------



## hawk45

UBC03 said:


> The champagne of beers..it was my grandfather's beer of choice. . He liked it because of the clear bottle..his buddy found a wad of side chew in an Iron City once. He switched to Miller and never looked back.


What else would you expect out of a beer from Pittsburgh? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

We have rain tonight here in Athens. I am smoking Davidoff Danish Mixture in a Pipex, later i will have apple with honey and cinnamon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's been a crazy and stressful week so far, I have been moving in four different directions at the same time trying to get things done, so I haven't really been paying attention to the levels of my tobacco pouches and found myself at the end of the work day with only a half a bowls worth of PS LBF and about the same amount of McC x30 mixed em together for the ride home, wasn't to bad, probably not something I would want everyday but it did get me thru traffic without running anybody off the road.


----------



## Chris80

Bonfire in my Rossi Rubino, Jameson and a droplet of Pepsi and some reading.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, the sun returned to Athens.










McClelland McRaspberry - Savinelli [modified], double espresso plus cool water as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have strong rain here in Athens.










Ilsteds Own Mixture Cedros Handblended - Stanwell Barok, double Greek coffee as companion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Stanwell Featherweight


----------



## droy1958

PS Luxury Bullseye flake in a Kaywoodie White Briar......


----------



## droy1958

G.L. Pease Quiet Nights in a GBD Country Club.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, here in Athens we had some clouds in the morning but later the sun came up to make our mood better.










A visit in a Cafe was a "must" for enjoyable moments with an espresso and relaxation while smoking my pipe. A short intermission to play my kompoloi and check my tablet.


----------



## sweetbriar

Greetin's Pipers,
I'm Enjoyin'a bowl of SG Firedance in a Pete 150 along with some 
fresh ground/brewed coffe and some Firedance snuff in the nose.
It's been snownin' all weekend so am snowed in. I just love it, lol
hope akl havin' a good day,

sweetbriar


----------



## gahdzila

Snow?!?? Ughhh! I was whining this morning about unseasonably cold temperatures here, and we're in the mid-40s (F)!!!

Yesterday evening, Cornell & Diehl Three Friars in a Dr Grabow El Dorado billiard.

Today, Cornell & Diehl Pegasus in a cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Barren ODF in a Tim West Freehand


----------



## gtechva

As was suggested by a friend

a bowl of Samuel Gawith 1792, in a MM Cob, with two fingers of 1792 Single Barrel Bourbon


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, we have wonderful sunny day here in Athens.










Davidoff Scottish Mixture - Big Ben, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me while watching NCIS.


----------



## gahdzila

Last night, Gawith Hoggarth Sweet Rum Twist in a Kaywoodie 500 dublin.

This morning, Newminster Superior Round Slices in the Dr Grabow Freedom 1812 billiard.

The Superior Round Slices is really good with 2 years of age! I can see a pound of this in my future.


----------



## pwkarch

A nice 50/50 mixture of 1Q and BCA.......just waiting for the latest storm forecast.


----------



## droy1958

H&H White Knight in an old Sportsman pipe.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> H&H White Knight in an old Sportsman pipe.....


How does this burn for you? I have not been able to figure out this blend yet, love the taste just can't keep it lit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and +14°C here in Athens.










Cornell and Diehl Black Cavendish - Aristocob [new mouthpiece added], double espresso plus cool water keep me company.


----------



## droy1958

Tsuge Winter's Embrace in a Brewster.....


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> How does this burn for you? I have not been able to figure out this blend yet, love the taste just can't keep it lit.


I can't get through a bowl without relighting a few times, but I haven't tried drying it out any before packing the bowl.....


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Some Carter Hall in a MM Cob Acrorn Anse.

Please smoke your next bowl in honor of my dog Ceilidh. She took ill suddenly over the weekend and I had to have her put to rest yesterday. Thought I had a few more years with her. Going to suck going home to an empty place tonight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, i opened 2 mail boxes with auto accessories which i ordered from ebay and i am smoking Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12 while making thoughts when i will place them on.



Alpedhuez55 said:


>


Second thought: this bowl goes for the lovely Ceilidh.








Very sad news, do courage @Alpedhuez55


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Alpedhuez55, very sad to hear this my friend. I will see what I can find for a bowl this evening.


----------



## droy1958

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Some Carter Hall in a MM Cob Acrorn Anse.
> 
> Please smoke your next bowl in honor of my dog Ceilidh. She took ill suddenly over the weekend and I had to have her put to rest yesterday. Thought I had a few more years with her. Going to suck going home to an empty place tonight.


You got it! It's a shame they have to leave us. Best, David


----------



## UBC03

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Some Carter Hall in a MM Cob Acrorn Anse.
> 
> Please smoke your next bowl in honor of my dog Ceilidh. She took ill suddenly over the weekend and I had to have her put to rest yesterday. Thought I had a few more years with her. Going to suck going home to an empty place tonight.


Sorry for your loss bro..pets are family..at least to me they are..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

In honor of Cailidh, Motzec Strange in the Walther.


----------



## droy1958

C&D Pirate Kake in a Howal......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in the Radice


----------



## droy1958

Kaywoodie......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic - Stanwell Amber.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Mac Baren Aromatic Choice in a Aristocob, later a glass of liqueur before bed.


----------



## droy1958

Some Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in an old 1930's Ber-Briar pipe......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had some WCC Quint's own in a Washington cob earlier this afternoon. 
Getting ready for some C&D Bayou morning in the Armentrout.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a nice sunny day here in Athens with +16°C










Ambiente No 2 - Meerschaum Whitepipe.com [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## Joe Sticks

Happy St. Patrick's Day everyone ! (The day when everyone is Irish !) :grin2:

I'll be firing up a new Dawnmist Irish clay pipe with some Boswell Bear Blend (the baccy was generously given by @JohnnyFlake ) -


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Erinmore Mixture.


----------



## droy1958

In an old Kaywoodie Relief Grain.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, a lovely sunny day here in Athens and after i finished my car's water cooling system cleaning was time for:










McLintock Creme de Cassis - Aristocob [new mouthpiece added], double espresso plus cool water beside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinell LBSS 08


----------



## sweetbriar

hello Pipers,
enjoyin' some GH brite CR flake in a cob..
hope all enjoyed/survived St Patrick's Day
have a good weekend..

sweetbriar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we had clouds in the sky this morning but after a while the "master" sun with +17°C gave us the "go" sign to visit a local Cafe in Athens for relaxation time.










and when i light my pipe a free croissant arrived from the owner, nice additional thank you!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A Stanwell/Iversson







Really liking this Astleys, I may have found my substitute for the Dunhill Flake


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings to you all from Greece, we have 21°C here in Athens.










W.O Larsen True Delight - Vauen [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, one bowl of McClelland Tastemaster from me for tonight. See you tomorrow!


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of Captain Black in my truck pipe.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Carter Hall in a Briarworks Icarus Smooth Volcano with my new Buddy, Spenser!!! Celebrating his first night in his new home.

He is a 6 1/2 month old Cocker Spaniel / Border Collie mix with a calm and quiet temperment. He is off to a good start with good in-home manners. It was a little sooner than I would have liked, but when I met him Friday, I just got the feeling he was the one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Carter Hall in a Briarworks Icarus Smooth Volcano with my new Buddy, Spenser!!! Celebrating his first night in his new home.
> 
> He is a 6 1/2 month old Cocker Spaniel / Border Collie mix with a calm and quiet temperment. He is off to a good start with good in-home manners. It was a little sooner than I would have liked, but when I met him Friday, I just got the feeling he was the one.


Congratulations, That's a good looking pup!


----------



## UBC03

Awesome..congrats on the newest member of your family


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens so i took my bike and went down to the bazaar. When i finished my shopping i returned home to enjoy:










J.M Boswell Sweet & Mild - Danske Club [modified], double Greek coffee and cool water as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Captain Black White while watching this:

EXCLUSIVE: A Closer Look Inside Christ's Unsealed Tomb | National Geographic


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in the Nording,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, few clouds only in the sky of Athens but the sun will prevail in the end.










McClelland Yenidje Supreme - Capitello [modified].


----------



## tliotis

Holger Danske C.V. ( Cherry )


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today is a office/errands day, on deck
Germains Brown Flake in the Armentrout,







Esoterica Woodbridge in the Ichi Kitahara 







McClellands Drama Reserve in the Sav Dublin


----------



## mark.dembek

Some Mississippi River in my Diablo Pipe Co. Poison Apple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Half and Half Burley and Bright.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have sun and 21°C here in Athens. I went to church to light a candle and now it's time for:










Kong Christian Royal Mixture Caribic Rum - Brebbia Crystal, double espresso and cool water beside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Filled a pouch with Two Timer Gold, I like this a little better than the reg Two Timer for a work smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening to everyone here, i am smoking John Middleton Sugar Barrel with balsa filter in my pipe. My other meerschaum filters finished so tomorrow i will have to go to buy a new box.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening to everyone here, i am smoking John Middleton Sugar Barrel with balsa filter in my pipe. My other meerschaum filters finished so tomorrow i will have to go to buy a new box.


We've got another piper from Greece.
@tliotis... Didn't know if you noticed..

Have a good evening.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Mixture - Meerschaum [modified in shank & new mouthpiece] with double Greek coffee as companion.



UBC03 said:


> We've got another piper from Greece.
> @*tliotis*... Didn't know if you noticed..
> 
> Have a good evening.


Thank you sir, i didn't knew about it, i will check it ASAP. :wink2:


----------



## tliotis

Hehe another Greek botl! Lets herf some day!!!


----------



## mark.dembek

Some Mississippi River in my 2012 Dracula


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, one bowl of Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture for tonight.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of Sansepolcro in a no name bent


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning my fellow pipe smokers from Greece, a lovely sunny day here in Athens with 25°C.










The Stanwell pipe was modified to be a Gilt Edged, looks identical huh?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in the Walther,


----------



## mark.dembek

A custom blend by Dragon Briar in my new purple poker from him. And by new I mean arrived this morning new.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*GREEK INDEPENDENCE WAR of 1821*

As today at 25 March 1821 the Orthodox Greeks officially started the revolution against the ottoman empire fighting turks and their allies [muslims from albania,bosnia,egypt,croatia etc] to end a 400 year old tyranny.
Their motto was "Freedom of Death" and in few areas that the turks never manage to invade was "Victory or Death".



















I am smoking McClelland Katerini Classic in a Pipex with a glass of Metaxa brandy in the memory of my fallen ancestors. For all the men and women in battles and in atrocities from the enemy including kids and babies.

*1821-2017*: 196th Anniversary, "_For Country-for God-for Family_" !


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Blackwoods Flake from April 2014 in a 40's era Comoy's Bulldog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Geia Hara from Greece, we have 24°C here in Athens and with such a sunny day a visit in a Cafe was inevitable.










The Meerschaum is modified in shank and mouthpiece.


----------



## sweetbriar

Good day Pipers,
I'm enjoyin' some 4noggins ~ Bald Headed Teacher in a cob..
hope all enjoyin' the Day

sweetbriar


----------



## JustJoshua

Patriot cob pipe and some smokers pride rich taste. Happy Sunday all!

MrZ


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Briar Fox, first bowl in a new Forseti, freebie with a tobacco order a while back. I like this shape for my 'work/yard pipes. This one had a bowl coating and when I stuck my finger in the chamber it was very powdery so I washed it all out. I've been sipping on this for about 2 hrs now.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Cornell and Diehl Kajun Kake while watching:










Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk (2016).


----------



## eliot

Enjoying a post-cigar bowl of FMC in a meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Yenice Agonya - Stanwell Gilt Edged, double Greek coffee plus filtered water as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all from the sunny Athens. You already know that my pipe smoking is always accompanying by other things so here is my new purchase, a Briki especially for double Greek coffee! Ouaaa...[is a Greek exclamation like the Yeaaah].


















I am smoking Pipeshop.net Premium Mixture No 1.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of PSLBF in the Il Ceppo late last night. When the stars align and everything is perfect, this is a fantastic smoke, spicy and sweet with notes of carmelized brown sugar and citrus


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Arcadia - Vauen Royal 169 [modified], single espresso as companion.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Argentina Cavendish - Whitepipe.com meerschaum [modified], single espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall in this briar pipe. I don't know if I packed it really well or if it's just the pipe, but it's smoking perfectly!


----------



## hawk45

First try..


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I tried C&D Crooner and Epiphany in cobs the last couple of days. Both are pretty good blends. I think I need a few more bowls before I decide if I need a reorder of either or both of them.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with temperature +18°C










Davidoff Malawi Dark Cavendish - Fe.Ro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's looking like this Stanwell/Ivarsson is going to get a workout today 







It's supposed to start raining tomorrow afternoon so I trying to get some yard work done today.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Peter Rasmussen Black Label in a corn cob with 6mm home-made balsa filter while reading the story of Spyros Skouras:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyros_Skouras


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Barons Old Dark Fired in the Radice, this particular combination is about an hour and a half too two hour smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with 18°C










I bought a new mouse for my laptop and i am struggle with the Windows 10 menu...


----------



## knilas

MacBaren Scottish Mixture and Coffee this morning on the back patio.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> I bought a new mouse for my laptop and i am struggle with the Windows 10 menu...


I do not like the Windows 10 menu either. I downloaded an app that changes it's appearance to a more traditional look. I'm still using Windows XP on my old desktop and still prefer it to any newer OS, but my new laptop came with Windows 10. IIRC, the program I downloaded is "Classic Shell", though there are several out there that will help make W10 mimic classic Windows menus.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of Captain Black..Bowl of 7th ave blonde.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting the evening with some SG St James Flake,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy to you all from Greece, a wonderful sunny day here in Athens so i visited a Cafe to enjoy my pipe with an espresso.










The pipe is modified by me [colour, mouthpiece, meerschaum rim].



curmudgeonista said:


> I do not like the Windows 10 menu either. I downloaded an app that changes it's appearance to a more traditional look.
> 
> IIRC, the program I downloaded is "Classic Shell", though there are several out there that will help make W10 mimic classic Windows menus.


Thank you for the infos! Can i change the look without to lost my applications-files etc?


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> Thank you for the infos! Can i change the look without to lost my applications-files etc?


Yes, I think so.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning members from Greece, we have sun here in Athens and 19°C.










Jess Chonowitsch T13 - Bronica.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Middleton Sugar Barrel - Gourd Calabash 1910 era [totally modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz,







I've found that the more you dry this the more pronounced the pepper notes get, I let this bowl sit out about 45 minutes at roughly 50% rh loaded it and let the pipe sit overnight, the pepper is sharp but still lets the Burly and Virginia come out to play. This is what fascinates me about pipe smoking, you can take a blend and depending on how you prepare it you can get different taste profiles out of it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

OneStrangeOne said:


> Old Joe Krantz,
> View attachment 112569
> 
> I've found that the more you dry this the more pronounced the pepper notes get, I let this bowl sit out about 45 minutes at roughly 50% rh loaded it and let the pipe sit overnight, the pepper is sharp but still lets the Burly and Virginia come out to play. This is what fascinates me about pipe smoking, you can take a blend and depending on how you prepare it you can get different taste profiles out of it.


I will have to try that. I am about 4 oz into a half pound of it. I cannot decide whether I want to reorder it though. It is so sharp if makes most other burleys taste kind of bland. It is like trying to taste wine after drinking a few straight shots of bourbon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will have to try that. I am about 4 oz into a half pound of it. I cannot decide whether I want to reorder it though. It is so sharp if makes most other burleys taste kind of bland. It is like trying to taste wine after drinking a few straight shots of bourbon.


Agreed, there's not anything mellow or subtle about this one! I like it quite a bit, I go through periods where I will smoke it almost exclusively for a couple of days or maybe even a week but then it might be a month or two before I get back to it.


----------



## hawk45

Rattray Marlin Flake in the sun..


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mc Connell D.C Black Honey - Stanwell [bad photo due to the light reflections], single espresso plus filtered water beside me.


----------



## eliot

Smokin' Pancake in my Country Gentleman.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Smokin' Pancake in my Country Gentleman.


Spring break over I assume

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Spring break over I assume
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## phatmax

Today, it is Sillem's Blue in a Saybrooke 363. No idea about the pipe maker....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Dan Pipe 2000 in Aristocob with 6mm home-made balsa filter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of McClellands Drama Reserve in a Sav bent Dublin,
This is a winning combination, the last quarter picks a a very sweet note.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Crooner in a cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Hairete" from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens with 21°C










New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture - Stanwell [i added the ring].


----------



## droy1958

Some SPC Mississippi River in an old Van Roy Arista.......


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> Agreed, there's not anything mellow or subtle about this one! I like it quite a bit, I go through periods where I will smoke it almost exclusively for a couple of days or maybe even a week but then it might be a month or two before I get back to it.


I've also found that I have to have a desire or craving for OJK or Burley to smoke a bowl of it. It's not like a lot of other blends where I can just pack it and smack it.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Ferretti Meerschaum lined [new mouthpiece added].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning, Big Ben Bulldog
The perique is front and center on this one! It's listed as a med body but it wants to push into full and like most of C&D's line-up with VA's it will bite if pushed to hard.


----------



## droy1958

Erin Go Bragh Irish Whiskey in an old Willard pipe.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens so o took my bike and i went for shopping. I bought a new pipe plus pipe cleaners and a pouch of tobacco, also check the prices in a local store for a new motorcycle helmet. Finally i returned home for some relaxation time and reading the latest Military news.










McClelland Honeydew - Savinelli Sistina.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Woodbridge, dried to 'almost crunchy' and packed tight, this seems to tame the heavy brown sugar, molasses and anise notes I sometimes get with this. The sweetness is still there but it's more citrus and fruit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening to you all from Greece, here is a photo from my morning visit in a local Cafe here in Athens.










The rustic-paint work on the pipe is mine, i added the band and a new mouthpiece.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

An after breakfast bowl, Solani Silver Flake


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall in the Dagner cob.


----------



## IHT

Lately been smoking PS LTF and GLP Haddos Delight, because that's what i brought to get me through these 3 weeks of 12 hr night shifts.


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall in the Country Gent.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Crooner in a McWorter Billard and Carter Hall in a Bjarne Viking Bent Panel. Both were very nice. 

The Crooner is really growing on me. But I have the urge to whip my kids with my belt...and I don't have any kids!!! Must be the Deer Tongue. >


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Butternut Burley.


----------



## awk6898

Tried to get into pipe smoking last year and picked up a few cheap tins of random stuff on cbid. I just couldn't ever get the swing of it and pretty much wrote off the idea... That is until I joined Puff the other day. Now I'm gonna give it another shot thanks to you fine gentlemen.

So here goes nothing. My first morning bowl in over a year.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am too tired tonight. I went to replace my car's tail exhaust then to buy a new TV-monitor and to the dentist and finally i am back home for relaxation with a bowl of Tinder Box Balkan in a RockCob with 6mm home-made balsa filter. Phew, what a day...


----------



## droy1958

GBD Country Club and trying out some John Bull in a that I received in a CI or Pipes & Cigars special. I received 3 pouches of tobacco for a few dollars. Whatever it was, it's been a decent value as all of them are quite smokeable to my un-refined palate......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Can't get pic's to load tonight, about to fire up some St James Flake in the Il Ceppo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Deep, dark and earthy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece.










Captain Black Royal - Aristocob [new mouthpiece added], filtered water beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is high here in Athens.










Hearth & Home Trout Stream - Stanwell Army Mount, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

awk6898 said:


> Tried to get into pipe smoking last year and picked up a few cheap tins of random stuff on cbid. I just couldn't ever get the swing of it and pretty much wrote off the idea... That is until I joined Puff the other day. Now I'm gonna give it another shot thanks to you fine gentlemen.
> 
> So here goes nothing. My first morning bowl in over a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Well? How'd it go?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44


----------



## awk6898

OneStrangeOne said:


> Well? How'd it go?


Not too bad. Still getting the hang of packing the bowl properly though... Trying to hit that sweet spot of not too tight but not too loose. I also think the tobacco was much too wet last year when I first got it rott. The flavor was incredibly harsh and it wouldn't stay lit. Although I'm still struggling with keeping it lit even with constantly puffing, which leads me to believe either 1) the tobacco is still too wet or 2) I haven't found that happy pack yet... I've also found that if I apply a soft flame to the top of the bowl and draw in, so as to draw the flame into the tobacco, I am greeted with an incredible bite/burn to my tongue. So, I tried keeping the flame from touching the tobacco (much like charring the foot of a cigar) and it seemed to greatly improve the taste as well as more uniformly lite the tobacco. :grin2:

I packed a bowl yesterday before work and am letting it sit out til tomorrow morning to see how that affects the burn. I'm working 48 hours straight in a tobacco free zone otherwise I'd lite up tonight and let you gents know how it went...

Not to hijack the thread, but what would be the pro's and con's of pre-packing a pipe vs letting the tobacco sit out loose in a dry box or something similar? Is one used differently than the other or do you use them interchangeably simply to aid in drying out wet tobacco?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

awk6898 said:


> Not too bad. Still getting the hang of packing the bowl properly though... Trying to hit that sweet spot of not too tight but not too loose. I also think the tobacco was much too wet last year when I first got it rott. The flavor was incredibly harsh and it wouldn't stay lit. Although I'm still struggling with keeping it lit even with constantly puffing, which leads me to believe either 1) the tobacco is still too wet or 2) I haven't found that happy pack yet... I've also found that if I apply a soft flame to the top of the bowl and draw in, so as to draw the flame into the tobacco, I am greeted with an incredible bite/burn to my tongue. So, I tried keeping the flame from touching the tobacco (much like charring the foot of a cigar) and it seemed to greatly improve the taste as well as more uniformly lite the tobacco. :grin2:
> 
> I packed a bowl yesterday before work and am letting it sit out til tomorrow morning to see how that affects the burn. I'm working 48 hours straight in a tobacco free zone otherwise I'd lite up tonight and let you gents know how it went...
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but what would be the pro's and con's of pre-packing a pipe vs letting the tobacco sit out loose in a dry box or something similar? Is one used differently than the other or do you use them interchangeably simply to aid in drying out wet tobacco?


Sounds like your on the right track, I try to keep the flame about a quarter inch above the tobacco when lighting. When you pack a bowl and let it sit overnight the tobacco on top will dry out, makes it easier to get a good coal going, for the most part I prefer to spread the tobacco out on a paper plate, it takes some experimentation to find the sweet spot for each different blend/pipe. Too wet/dry = bite, loss of flavor and possible pipe damage from the extra heat of trying to keep it lit or the tobacco burning to fast. It's better to pack too light than too heavy, using your tamper or thumb to help regulate the airflow will help keep things going. If you can feel the heat on you tongue slow down! Re lights are common.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Heinrichs Dark Strong Flake in a smooth straight Irish Second


----------



## awk6898

Makes sense. I still have a ways to go... Unfortunately I don't know anyone besides myself in my area that even owns a pipe more or less is as knowledgeable as you fellas.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Captain Hunt mixture #4 in a bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

awk6898 said:


> Makes sense. I still have a ways to go... Unfortunately I don't know anyone besides myself in my area that even owns a pipe more or less is as knowledgeable as you fellas.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Chances are pretty good that there is a pipe group that meets somewhere in your area, maybe check with your B&M or google.


----------



## awk6898

OneStrangeOne said:


> Chances are pretty good that there is a pipe group that meets somewhere in your area, maybe check with your B&M or google.


Hmmm. I'll have to look into that. Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Carter Hall in my Corn Cob Nation 2017 Club Pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, these are my latest purchases. I am leaving for my Orthodox Easter vacations so i will be out of forum for few days. When i return God's will, some photos will be posted.



















I am smoking Amphora Original Blend while helping my wife for the final preparations. 
Happy Easter to you all!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, these are my latest purchases. I am leaving for my Orthodox Easter vacations so i will be out of forum for few days. When i return God's will, some photos will be posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Amphora Original Blend while helping my wife for the final preparations.
> Happy Easter to you all!


Happy Easter to you as well! Be safe brother.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, these are my latest purchases. I am leaving for my Orthodox Easter vacations so i will be out of forum for few days. When i return God's will, some photos will be posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Amphora Original Blend while helping my wife for the final preparations.
> Happy Easter to you all!


Happy Easter...looking forward to the pics

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633, med bodied Vaper, the Va takes center stage and the Perique adds just enough kick to get some attention.


----------



## awk6898

Breakfast of champions.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DE's Gatsby Luxury Flake jarred since July 2014


----------



## awk6898

OneStrangeOne said:


> DE's Gatsby Luxury Flake jarred since July 2014
> View attachment 115337


I have some still in the tin from early 2016ish when I got a sampler off of cbid. Haven't smoked any yet. Do you like it?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

awk6898 said:


> I have some still in the tin from early 2016ish when I got a sampler off of cbid. Haven't smoked any yet. Do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


It's okay, there are a lot better VA's out there but for the price it's not bad. The topping is citrus and fruit but it's very lite the Cavendish adds volume and some earthiness, the Virginia is grassy with a little sweetness. I get some minor bite if I don't dry it just a little.


----------



## Chris80

A bowl of Proper English and a glass of Jameson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I smoked a lot of Carter Hall in various cobs and briars this weekend.


----------



## UBC03

Replaced a ceiling fan, cut the grass, and stained the deck..now I've got nowhere to have a smoke. So I'm all dirty, covered in stain lookin Really homeless, sittin in my truck, smokin a bowl of royal yacht.. Then it's weed whackin. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dentedcan

McClelland #400 creme caramel.

Really liking this pipe thing. Took me a few tries to get the bowl packed right but finally got it in . Picked up the flavor on a few of the puffs so I'm excited about that. Noticed that when I did get a huge punch of flavor I had the pipe clinched while doing some clean up around the yard, not actually taking a draw.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

UBC03 said:


> Then it's weed whackin.


Whack it all you want, but isn't weed still illegal where you are? >


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning and greetings to all of you from Greece, hope to had a great Easter celebration. Here are some photos from my vacations.










The tablecloth is at least 70 years old, we kept it for special occasions.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, here are another 2 photos from my vacations.



















I hope you like them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Watch City Cigars #558 in my pouch today, it's a Cobb kinda day!


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of 7th ave blonde waiting fit the lot to clear out at work.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, here are another 2 photos from my vacations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like them.


I ate frozen burritos off of a TV tray table, that is being held together with Duct Tape. I would post pictures, but I would probably make yall cry after Sid's pictures.

I did have some Carter Hall in a Dagner Cob!!!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening pipe smoking members from Greece, i am lucky to live in place where i can visit the sea and the next few minutes the mountain. Here is a snap shot from the morning fog close to my house,










later a relaxing moment in the balcony.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In the morning a visit in a local Cafe for a double espresso plus pipe smoking










and later at afternoon a visit at the beach to watch the sunset.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> In the morning a visit in a local Cafe for a double espresso plus pipe smoking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and later at afternoon a visit at the beach to watch the sunset.


Gravity fail! &#128540;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Dark Fired,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Coffee at the balcony and later










a walk to the beach to admire what Mother-Nature can do.


----------



## droy1958

In a nose warmer.....


----------



## droy1958

In an old Kaywoodie......


----------



## phatmax

Some Boswell's Berry Cobbler in a Disney pipe.


----------



## droy1958

In an old Kaywoodie Flame Grain......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> In an old Kaywoodie Flame Grain......


What are your thoughts on the Ryback? I've been slowly working through the D&R na line and this might be next up.


----------



## gtechva

Natural Cavendish in a smooth bent Irish Second with a cup of smokey Lapsong Souchong tea.


Yes, I forgot to buy coffee yesterday.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Dentedcan

Some Peter Stokkebye No. 303 Peaches and Creme in the cob this afternoon.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

I puffed on some Central Park Stroll yesterday, which was my very first bowl of pipe tobacco and I loved it. This morning I tried some Seattle Pipe Club Plumb Pudding and holy crap is that stuff a completely different animal than the Central Park Stroll, not even close to being in the same ballpark. I don't mean bad, just waaaaay different. I closed out the night with a bowl of Cult Blood Red Moon after getting my kids in bed and found it to be very relaxing and enjoyable. 
So far so good experimenting with pipe smoking. Now that I know what the Plumb Pudding is all about I'm gonna be ready for it next time and probably enjoy it a little more. It also seemed like I was relighting it constantly which wasn't a problem with the others.


----------



## UBC03

Next time plate it..spread a bowls worth in a paper plate/paper towel and let it sit out a few hours.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, a wonderful sunny day here in Athens so what's better than a visit in a Cafe?










The pipe is Golden Gate modified to have a meerschaum insert. Also i changed the mouthpiece to match the colour of the bowl and the insert.


----------



## Dentedcan

Serving up some Lane Very Cherry this morning expecting a rainy day.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 2035 Dark Navy Flake - Aristocob 6mm with home made balsa filter.


----------



## gtechva

McClelland 5100 in an Italian Rhodesian. I don't smoke this blend often enough.


----------



## JustJoshua

Carter Hall in a mark twain cob. Seems boring I known it is a good combo of tobacco and pipe-the two work well together


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyyy from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens.










McClelland Blended Ribbon - Vauen 11 [repaired] ,double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## NightFish

I spent almost an hour this morning wandering around my orchard and checking out the apple blossoms while puffing on a bowl of Blood Red Moon. I love this time of year. The cherry, peach, plum, and pear blossoms have all come and gone already but the apples are in full bloom. 
I'm kinda stuck on Blood Red Moon at the moment. I have a bunch of others to try from @UBC03 but I can't keep myself from going back to it again and again. I've only smoked my pipe 5 times and 3 of those were Blood Red Moon. I'm gonna order more immediately.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> I spent almost an hour this morning wandering around my orchard and checking out the apple blossoms while puffing on a bowl of Blood Red Moon. I love this time of year. The cherry, peach, plum, and pear blossoms have all come and gone already but the apples are in full bloom.
> I'm kinda stuck on Blood Red Moon at the moment. I have a bunch of others to try from @UBC03 but I can't keep myself from going back to it again and again. I've only smoked my pipe 5 times and 3 of those were Blood Red Moon. I'm gonna order more immediately.


The BRM is definitely one of the top cherry blends, most of the ones I've tried are very chemically. Another one I think is good is DE's Heirloom Cherry.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Winding down the evening with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster courtesy of @TheGentleman'slifestyle,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 21°C.










Pipeshop.net Gruner Apfel - Whitepipe.com Meerschaum.


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> Winding down the evening with a bowl of Hamborger Veermaster courtesy of TheGentlemanslifestyle


What are your thoughts on it? I've been thinking about trying a straight Virginia to help me gain an understanding of this category of pipe tobacco. I almost bought a tin of Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake the other day and probably still will unless someone recommends something different. Do you have a favorite straight Virginia?


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> The BRM is definitely one of the top cherry blends, most of the ones I've tried are very chemically. Another one I think is good is DE's Heirloom Cherry.


It's funny how the whole idea of a cherry flavored cigar sounds repulsive but I really like BRM pipe tobacco. Somehow infused cigars are out of the question for me but aromatic pipe tobaccos are well received so far. I've actually only tried one infused cigar, a kuba kuba, and chucked it in a mud puddle before the halfway point in disgust. I smoked my first bowl of Lane 1Q last night and thought it was great. It was very nostalgic actually, reminded me of the textbook pipe tobacco smell I randomly caught a few whiffs of as a kid.


----------



## Dentedcan

^100% with you on this. I had another bowl of the creme caramel today and am really liking pipes right now. Not once did I ever want a flavored cigar.... but as for aromatics?... sign me up. 




Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> What are your thoughts on the Ryback? I've been slowly working through the D&R na line and this might be next up.


I prefer the Ryback Gold over the regular Ryback. It has some Virginia shag in it. It smokes fast though.....


----------



## phatmax

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in a Nording Moss partial rusticated.


----------



## Bird-Dog

droy1958 said:


> I prefer the Ryback Gold over the regular Ryback. It has some Virginia shag in it. It smokes fast though.....


Primarily RYO tobacco (trying hard to be like a Zware or Halfzware - Drum still beats the heck out of it).

It's distinctly different smoked in a pipe, though. Still good, but you're right about being quick burning. Packs a punch too.

I have not tried Ryback Gold, though I've mixed the regular Ryback with Three Sails which probably ends up pretty close. For cigs, I also like a 50/50 mix of regular Ryback with a value brand RYO Turkish blend (which is also mostly Virginia too - cigarette blend, no Latakia) Tastes great and keeps the cost reasonable.


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> What are your thoughts on the Ryback? I've been slowly working through the D&R na line and this might be next up.





curmudgeonista said:


> Primarily RYO tobacco (trying hard to be like a Zware or Halfzware - Drum still beats the heck out of it).
> 
> It's distinctly different smoked in a pipe, though. Still good, but you're right about being quick burning. Packs a punch too.
> 
> I have not tried Ryback Gold, though I've mixed the regular Ryback with Three Sails which probably ends up pretty close. For cigs, I also like a 50/50 mix of regular Ryback with a value brand RYO Turkish blend (which is also mostly Virginia too - cigarette blend, no Latakia) Tastes great and keeps the cost reasonable.


Done the same. It's also great with or without #82 or Turkish from what's their name. Damn nine year old whiskey got my brain right now.....


----------



## Dentedcan

Sutliff Chocolate Truffle.

After dinner with a coffee, hopefully turns out as good as it sounds and smells.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> What are your thoughts on it? I've been thinking about trying a straight Virginia to help me gain an understanding of this category of pipe tobacco. I almost bought a tin of Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake the other day and probably still will unless someone recommends something different. Do you have a favorite straight Virginia?


I've only had the one bowl so far. What I've noticed with a lot of VA's, at least for me is that I need to smoke several bowls to be able to start to understand the different nuances. So far I've gotten a very light citrus and what I call a toasted molasses, I feel that there is more happening, I just need to try a few different pipes and moisture levels to find the sweet spot.

As for favs, Dunhill Flake is still on top, it's easy to prep, smokes well straight out of the tin, no bite and a nice flavor profile.
Astleys #44 is rapidly catching up, its more complex and will bite just a little if I push it too much. 
I like FVF but it's kinda a pain to prep, takes some planning and patience 
Wessex Gold is really good, again planning and patience 
For a straight Va with a nic kick Gawith Hoggarth Dark Birdseye it's easy to smoke just takes a minute to adjust to the taste.
I really like the taste of most of the McClellands VA's but I have yet to find one that's not a major pain to smoke/prep


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> What are your thoughts on it? I've been thinking about trying a straight Virginia to help me gain an understanding of this category of pipe tobacco. I almost bought a tin of Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake the other day and probably still will unless someone recommends something different. Do you have a favorite straight Virginia?


You can't go wrong with Full Virginia Flake, a quintessential representation of a classic VA IMO. Straight VA's fall into several sub categories though. You have your grassy VA's, your fruity VA's and then the McClelland ketchup VA's. Stick with FVF for a little bit (a dozen or so bowls) then venture out to some of the others. Dunhill Flake is a fantastic grassy VA for you to try next.


----------



## NightFish

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> You can't go wrong with Full Virginia Flake, a quintessential representation of a classic VA IMO. Straight VA's fall into several sub categories though. You have your grassy VA's, your fruity VA's and then the McClelland ketchup VA's. Stick with FVF for a little bit (a dozen or so bowls) then venture out to some of the others. Dunhill Flake is a fantastic grassy VA for you to try next.


Grassy, fruity, and *ketchup*? I stayed up waaaay too late last night reading online and trying to educate myself about my favorite new hobby of pipe smoking and didn't run across anything about ketchup VA's. 
If I've learned anything so far it's that there are a zillion pipe tobaccos out there and I have a long way to go before getting a handle on just the basics. I guess having plenty of room to explore is a good thing. I certainly won't be getting bored with this anytime soon. But ketchup? Seriously?


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> Grassy, fruity, and *ketchup*? I stayed up waaaay too late last night reading online and trying to educate myself about my favorite new hobby of pipe smoking and didn't run across anything about ketchup VA's.
> If I've learned anything so far it's that there are a zillion pipe tobaccos out there and I have a long way to go before getting a handle on just the basics. I guess having plenty of room to explore is a good thing. I certainly won't be getting bored with this anytime soon. But ketchup? Seriously?


 @OneStrangeOne will tell you all about the McClelland ketchup as it appears that he is a fan of their VA blends . But yes, it's the affectionate term that pipe smokers give McClelland VA's, they tend to have a vinegar type smell almost like a ketchup. Buy a tin and crack it open, you'll see why.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> @*OneStrangeOne* will tell you all about the McClelland ketchup as it appears that he is a fan of their VA blends . But yes, it's the affectionate term that pipe smokers give McClelland VA's, they tend to have a vinegar type smell almost like a ketchup. Buy a tin and crack it open, you'll see why.


Now he has to try some of the Sam Gawith Flakes that smell like Urinal Cake.


----------



## Dentedcan

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Now he has to try some of the Sam Gawith Flakes that smell like Urinal Cake.


Yuuuuuum urinal cake. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Now he has to try some of the Sam Gawith Flakes that smell like Urinal Cake.


I was actually a huge fan of those, as well as the "old lady" smelling G&H Flakes


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece.










Borkum Riff Honey & Orange - Fallion [modified].


----------



## Alpedhuez55

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> I was actually a huge fan of those, as well as the "old lady" smelling G&H Flakes


We had a cleaning company in my building that has a bunch of cute young Latina ladies working for them. They have all the assorted cleaning products in the cart that are very reminiscent of the Gawith blends. So I crack a tin of Braken Flake and sometimes will get a woody.

Though my favorite description on this board was someone who said a certain blend tasted like Cat Pee....and made me instantly wonder how he knew what Cat Pee tasted like.

I have a half smoked bowl of Old Joe Krantz in a Dagner Bulldog that I will finish as soon as I get home from work.


----------



## NightFish

I smoked my first bowl of Elizabethan Mixture tonight. I thought it was great but my wife did not. I sat down next to her on the couch right after coming inside and she instantly gave me a disturbed look and said "You [email protected]#*ing reek. Go take a shower or change your clothes or something." I just laughed as I got up to go follow her orders. That was a reaction from her I haven't seen after smoking any cigar or pipe tobacco yet. I did smoke a MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured about an hour before the pipe which probably didn't help the situation. Hahahaha...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> I smoked my first bowl of Elizabethan Mixture tonight. I thought it was great but my wife did not. I sat down next to her on the couch right after coming inside and she instantly gave me a disturbed look and said "You [email protected]#*ing reek. Go take a shower or change your clothes or something." I just laughed as I got up to go follow her orders. That was a reaction from her I haven't seen after smoking any cigar or pipe tobacco yet. I did smoke a MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured about an hour before the pipe which probably didn't help the situation. Hahahaha...


While it's true that not everyone can appreciate the the fine aroma of Perique&#128556; I'm pretty sure it was the KFC!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&H Dark Birdseye and a cup of Sumatra this morning,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 as the sun comes up,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens with 28°C.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece. I am smoking McClelland Blue Mountain in a RockCob with 6mm home made balsa filter.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No 1 - Fallion Silver [modified in shank and mouthpiece].


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> I smoked my first bowl of Elizabethan Mixture tonight. I thought it was great but my wife did not. I sat down next to her on the couch right after coming inside and she instantly gave me a disturbed look and said "You [email protected]#*ing reek. Go take a shower or change your clothes or something." I just laughed as I got up to go follow her orders. That was a reaction from her I haven't seen after smoking any cigar or pipe tobacco yet. I did smoke a MUWAT Kentucky Fire Cured about an hour before the pipe which probably didn't help the situation. Hahahaha...


When I sent em, I think I said some were for you and some were for her.. That look you got is a good way to tell the difference. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls while watching The Godfather (1972).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have wonderful sunny day here in Athens so we celebrate the 1st of May morning outside in a Cafe.


----------



## NightFish

Had a lazy morning lounging on the deck, drinking coffee, and puffing on my first sample of H&H Berry Nice (or is it Very Berry?). I'm surprised every time I really enjoy a fruity aromatic and this one did it for me again. I probably never would have bought this one on my own but sure am glad that @UBC03 sent some for me to try. I wasn't as impressed by the Sutliff Peach Pie that I tried last night but plan to give it another chance or two before giving up on it completely.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day from Greece, the sun here in Athens raised the temperature at 27°C.

https://postimage.io/

Stanwell S.Bang 165 - Tinder Box Balkan, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Had a lazy morning lounging on the deck, drinking coffee, and puffing on my first sample of H&H Berry Nice (or is it Very Berry?). I'm surprised every time I really enjoy a fruity aromatic and this one did it for me again. I probably never would have bought this one on my own but sure am glad that @UBC03 sent some for me to try. I wasn't as impressed by the Sutliff Peach Pie that I tried last night but plan to give it another chance or two before giving up on it completely.


If you like berry I have some Sutliff Summer Nights I can send your way, it's a raspberry and actually taste like it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up some H&H 10 to Midnight for the morning drive, some C&D Big & Burly for lunch and Mac Barron's ODF for the drive home with Gawith Hoggarth Dark Birdseye just in case,


----------



## JustJoshua

Cult blood red moon in a mark twain cob pipe. This tobacco is what I have been wanting in a cherry aro.


----------



## NightFish

Two firsts for me this morning. 
First time packing with the Frank method. 
First time smoking Dunhill 965.
So far so good. I'm now a little more than halfway down the bowl and really enjoying it. I'm sure I'll be visiting the Frank method and the 965 many more times in the future.
Those little houses in the background are part of my daughter's fairy village. She's has these things set up all over the yard. It's become quite the enchanted forest around here lately.


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> If you like berry I have some Sutliff Summer Nights I can send your way, it's a raspberry and actually taste like it.


PM sent.


----------



## Dentedcan

Brought the cob to work. Bagged up some of the creme caramel for lunch and the ride home.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, here is my new purchase: a cup for double Greek coffee.










4noggins Killington - Ferretti Savoy [repaired by me].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today, Lane's Crown Achievement, Watch City Cigars Quints Own, Watch City Slices, C&D #3 Burly Flake.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> Two firsts for me this morning.
> First time packing with the Frank method.
> First time smoking Dunhill 965.
> So far so good. I'm now a little more than halfway down the bowl and really enjoying it. I'm sure I'll be visiting the Frank method and the 965 many more times in the future.
> Those little houses in the background are part of my daughter's fairy village. She's has these things set up all over the yard. It's become quite the enchanted forest around here lately.


How did you like the Frank method? That was my method of choice for years, although I modified it slightly, the principle was still the same.


----------



## NightFish

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> How did you like the Frank method? That was my method of choice for years, although I modified it slightly, the principle was still the same.


I liked the Frank method okay. It seemed to work just fine. I really really really liked the Dunhill 965. Any pipe noob that hasn't tried it yet better put it on their wish list. I've only smoked it once but think it might be my new favorite. Can't wait to smoke it again.

I tried the Frank method again this morning with my first sample of Mac Baren Cherry Ambrosia. The Frank worked like a charm but the Ambrosia was kind of a dud. I'm not going to say that it's not for me after only trying it once, but I fear that I'm going to have a hard time getting excited about another cherry blend now that I've become acquainted with Blood Red Moon.

What's your slight modification to the Frank method?


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> I liked the Frank method okay. It seemed to work just fine. I really really really liked the Dunhill 965. Any pipe noob that hasn't tried it yet better put it on their wish list. I've only smoked it once but think it might be my new favorite. Can't wait to smoke it again.
> 
> I tried the Frank method again this morning with my first sample of Mac Baren Cherry Ambrosia. The Frank worked like a charm but the Ambrosia was kind of a dud. I'm not going to say that it's not for me after only trying it once, but I fear that I'm going to have a hard time getting excited about another cherry blend now that I've become acquainted with Blood Red Moon.
> 
> What's your slight modification to the Frank method?


Loose bits on the bottom, check
Wad of tobacco slightly larger than the bowl to be filled with it, check
(here comes the slight modification) whilst placing the wad of tobacco in, I would spin the pipe around in my hand while applying downward "pressure" on the wad coaxing it in. Twisting really joined the pack together nicely and left a nice frayed portion on top to light.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I have been aware for some time that someone is following me, whether i am on the balcony and smoking my pipe or when I go to my car i feel that a pair of eyes watching every step i take. I tried to see him clearly to photograph him in order to give his picture to the Headquarters but always managed to get away. Today, while i was getting ready to start my car i had a very important call from the Director and my eye caught a shadow, someone was climb to my window to listen! I felt it clearly that someone was eavesdropping and with a sudden move i manage to take a picture of him.

Ladies and gentlemen, i present to you the secret agent, the member of the Underworld, the Mafioso, the black spy of the neighbourhood.










It's night here in Athens and i am smoking Seasons Harvest time still laughing while thinking the expression of his face when i turned to look him, his eyes goggled more and run away fast as he could.


----------



## droy1958

SPC MS River in a Comoy's 184 Pebble Grain......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, hot sunny day here in Athens with 27°C.










J.M Boswell Boswell's Best - Fallion Humid [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Cherry Smash - Fallion [new band and mouthpiece], double espresso as companion.


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> J.M Boswell Cherry Smash - Fallion [new band and mouthpiece], double espresso as companion.


 @*Sid.Stavros* I love seeing all the great looking pipes you've modified. I wish you were here in the States so I could have you work over a few for me!

@*UBC03* You've done some fine refurbs. Ready to do customization like this yet? (for pay, of course)


----------



## UBC03

curmudgeonista said:


> @*Sid.Stavros* I love seeing all the great looking pipes you've modified. I wish you were here in the States so I could have you work over a few for me!
> 
> @*UBC03* You've done some fine refurbs. Ready to do customization like this yet? (for pay, of course)


I have a few I started then got called out to work..I barely have time too pi$$ let alone finish them..but that's my goal when I get laid off...won't be as nice as Sid's of course.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, warm sunny day here in Athens. I bought a new jet style helmet for my motorcycle, i visited my technician to check when it's time to change the tyres and the rear brakes, i put a new flag in my balcony and now it's time for some relaxation.










4noggins Essence of Vermont - Ferretti meerschaum lined [modified].



curmudgeonista said:


> @*Sid.Stavros* I love seeing all the great looking pipes you've modified. I wish you were here in the States so I could have you work over a few for me!


Thank you sir! If i was living in USA i should make some modification for your pipes for free of course. :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the il Ceppo


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I a smoking Golden Blend's Black Cherry while reading the latest Military news.


----------



## NightFish

Started the day yesterday with Early Morning Pipe. Ended it with Mississippi River. Same combo today. Good stuff.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have sun with few clouds here in Athens.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, a quiet night here in Athens. I am watching "The Godfather 2" (1974)










while smoking Captain Black Gold in a Aristocob with home made 6mm balsa filter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drying down some McClelland Drama Reserve for later,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, have a nice week.










Bill Bailey's Best blend - Savinelli Trevi, double Greek coffee plus cool water keep my company.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I had some Carter Hall to break in my new Savinelli Joker 320 KS. Beautiful pipe with a huge bowl, but does not feel overly heavy. My only minor complaint is it did not want to stay put on a cheap plastic pipe rest. In slides around and rotates in it. But it is a beautiful pipe and a great classic shape. I would not mind getting another 320 down the road in a rusticated finish. It smoked all the way down to the bottom with virtually no dottle on the first smoke.


----------



## NightFish

Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye on the menu this morning.


----------



## sweetbriar

Old Gowrie in a Peterson Tankard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye on the menu this morning.


How was it?


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> How was it?


This was only my first impression but I thought it was fantastic. It makes me want to experiment with some other VaPer blends even though I think the sweetness from the Cavendish core is probably a significant part of what appeals to me in the Bullseye. It's great that it's available in bulk too. We'll see how it goes on the next few bowls but I imagine that I'll probably be adding some to my next order. Escudo seems like a must try VaPer from what I've heard and read. There are so many more out there that it's hard to know which to try first. My future VaPer hit list includes Dunbar, St. James Flake, Haddo's Delight, Louisiana Red, and Telegraph Hill. Am I missing any gems? I already have some Elizabethan Mixture. Anybody else have a favorite VaPer that I should add to my wish list?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Holmes - Stanwell brushed [i added a ring], double Greek coffee plus cool water as companion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> This was only my first impression but I thought it was fantastic. It makes me want to experiment with some other VaPer blends even though I think the sweetness from the Cavendish core is probably a significant part of what appeals to me in the Bullseye. It's great that it's available in bulk too. We'll see how it goes on the next few bowls but I imagine that I'll probably be adding some to my next order. Escudo seems like a must try VaPer from what I've heard and read. There are so many more out there that it's hard to know which to try first. My future VaPer hit list includes Dunbar, St. James Flake, Haddo's Delight, Louisiana Red, and Telegraph Hill. Am I missing any gems? I already have some Elizabethan Mixture. Anybody else have a favorite VaPer that I should add to my wish list?


I've still got a lot of vapers to try but a couple I like a lot are Rattrays Old Gowrie and Solani #663


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> This was only my first impression but I thought it was fantastic. It makes me want to experiment with some other VaPer blends even though I think the sweetness from the Cavendish core is probably a significant part of what appeals to me in the Bullseye. It's great that it's available in bulk too. We'll see how it goes on the next few bowls but I imagine that I'll probably be adding some to my next order. Escudo seems like a must try VaPer from what I've heard and read. There are so many more out there that it's hard to know which to try first. My future VaPer hit list includes Dunbar, St. James Flake, Haddo's Delight, Louisiana Red, and Telegraph Hill. Am I missing any gems? I already have some Elizabethan Mixture. Anybody else have a favorite VaPer that I should add to my wish list?


Any of the Rattray's VaPer offerings are amazing IMHO, Marlin Flake was a favorite of mine. You'll like Telegraph Hill and St. James Flake


----------



## Dentedcan

Some captain black on this sunny Tuesday. Got an early day from work so what better way to spend it than some pipe smoking!









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, a wonderful sunny day here in Athens.










Erinmore Balkan Mixture - Butz Choquin Tropic [repaired].


----------



## NightFish

I'm in the middle of a bowl of Longbottom Leaf from the Middle Earth Pipeweed Series that was bombed on me by @TheGentlemansLifestyle. It's the 5th or 6th time I've smoked it and I've thoroughly enjoyed it each and every time. Apparently this is a popular smoke among Hobbits and Wizards and such. I'm going to order some more along with a few ounces of Shortcut to Mushrooms to try. Thanks again Charles for turning me on to another great smoke.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> I'm going to order some more along with a few ounces of Shortcut to Mushrooms to try.


 Don't do it bro, it will ruin you. Shortcut to Mushrooms HANDS down was my all time favorite blend. It tastes like a toasted marshmallow. I bought it in 5 lb bundles FREQUENTLY. I fell into the Longbottom Leaf by pure happenstance when I placed a 5 lb order for STM and received that by mistake. I called Just for Him to explain and said I'd send it back and when they received my shipment to send my original order. Know what they did? Keep it they said, and I had my 5 lbs of STM in 2 days. Class act they are.

Glad you're enjoying and you're very welcome, it was my pleasure :vs_cool:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, i am smoking Bjarne tobacco the Gentle One in a Brebbia while reading about a very touching story.

_You were there Dad. 365 Days, 55.000 Photos, 825 hours shooting photos, 8400 kms, 650 hours of editing, and countless hours of praying. You were there with me & you will always be. 
Till we meet Dad, your son._

Greek Skies by Panagiotis Filippou - An Amazing Time-lapse

You can watch the amazing videos plus the slide-show photos.


----------



## NightFish

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Don't do it bro, it will ruin you.


Uh oh, too late .... I ordered six ounces before I saw this warning. I think I might be screwed. :wink2:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> Uh oh, too late .... I ordered six ounces before I saw this warning. I think I might be screwed. :wink2:


I kid you not, first ever pipe tobacco that when I smelled it in the bag I almost put it in my mouth.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Best of Show (Premium Aromatic) - Vauen 4075.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

In my pouch for today, PSLBF, Crown Achievement, X30, Drama Reserve,


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I had Carter Hall in the new Savinelli Joker 320 KS. Really big bowl on that bad boy, but very easy to get down to the bottom. Will do a few more Carter Hall bowls in it to complete the break in.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Samuel Gawith Celtic Talisman, later a cup of eucalyptus before bed.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Thank you @OneStrangeOne for the advice and the link this morning. This evening for my 2nd bowl ever, McClellands X30. Much better results and experience.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake, cubed in the Walther,


----------



## droy1958

A little SPC Plum Pudding in a little Sav King's Cross......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with the temperature in 27°C










Briar Patch Natural Dutch Cavendish - Savinelli Sistina.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in the Radice,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, sunny day here in Athens and i am too busy. I went to the market to buy a spare part for my bike, a flag for my office in work, a sticker for my helmet and also i bought 2 cups with ancient Greek content for my double Greek coffee, here is the first:










Davidoff Argentina - Stanwell Army Mount.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Big Ben Bulldog, courtesy of Charles @TheGentleman'sLifestyle,







A great smoke, thank you brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ivarsson design by Stanwell,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Ambiente No. 3 in the balcony, low light in the lamp, slowly drinking Henkell Trocken Dry-Sec Sparkling Piccolo.


----------



## knilas

Golden extra









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody from Greece, who could stay inside with such a sunny day here in Athens?










The pipe is a Stanwell Majestic but has been rusticated, painted and got a new band, doesn't look fantastic?


----------



## JustJoshua

Capt black royal in my MM little devil acorn

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Two flakes of ODF in the Radice, dry time about 60minutes at 38 % humidity, wad & stuff, should burn close to 2 - 2 1/2 hours


----------



## NightFish

It's been a busy weekend around here but in amidst the chaos I squeezed in some Dunhill 965 (twice! love this stuff), Blood Red Moon, Stokkeybe Bullseye, and 1Q all in my trusty cobs. Life is good.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all from Greece, another hot day here with 27°C, i went to the barber shop for hair cut, i bought some boxes of matches for my smoking and now it's time for relaxation.










J.M Boswell Rum River - Danske Club 234 [i added a bronze ring].


----------



## NightFish

On Friday night and Saturday I caught and sold over 8000 pounds of sablefish, busted my ass and hardly slept a wink. On Sunday I spent all day smoking and grilling a Mother's Day feast for 13 people, including my family and the families of my wife's 2 best friends. Today I feel like I've been run over by a freight train so I'm doing nothing but breaking in my new hammock while puffing on my pipe.
Earlier this morning I sucked down a bowl of 2013 Newminster Superior Navy Flake (thanks @TheGentlemansLifestyle!) and took a long nap. Now I'm sipping on a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture (thanks @UBC03!) before picking my kids up from school.
I've been living high on the hog on the samples that you generous gentlemen bombed on me. This whole pipe smoking thing is growing on me way too quickly and I think you may have created a monster. It must be time now to go check the mailbox and see if the tins I ordered last week have arrived. Down another slippery slope I go.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have cloudy weather here in Athens with temperature at 22°C.







Black & Elegand Aromatic - Stanwell S.Bang [ring added].


----------



## Alpedhuez55

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Briarworks Icarus Smooth Volcano.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, unfortunately today we have clouds plus light rain here in Athens.







DTM Take It Easy - Ferretti Meerschaum Lined [new mouthpiece added]. *PS:* I can't see the "Like" button to other members posts and my photos posted in a mix with my text, i don't know what's happening. Also i push many times the "Submit Reply" button so my post will show-up in the thread, i have Windows 10 in my laptop, has any other member the same issue as mine?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Look what i see in my screen:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Look what i see in my screen:


I'm on an iPad and everything seems to be mostly working, for now anyway. 
Little bit of rain this morning here in central Texas with some stormy weather rolling thru the rest of the week.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Greece, unfortunately today we have clouds plus light rain here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTM Take It Easy - Ferretti Meerschaum Lined [new mouthpiece added]. *PS:* I can't see the "Like" button to other members posts and my photos posted in a mix with my text, i don't know what's happening. Also i push many times the "Submit Reply" button so my post will show-up in the thread, i have Windows 10 in my laptop, has any other member the same issue as mine?


Give @Cricket and @PuffA a mention see if they can help.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigar Admin

It sounds like this issue is being discussed here.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-com-site-help-support/248314-avatars-likes.html


----------



## DSturg369

Puffing on my cobs loaded with some PA and sipping a little Evan Williams today while smoking a turkey for supper.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in the Nording,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My Adblock was one from the first day here but suddenly things changed as you can see in my previous photo. I turn it off to see what happens.

Good morning from Greece, sad but again we have clouds plus light rain here in Athens. The Meteo guys say tomorrow thing will return to normal which means "sun".










4noggins Britt's Balkan - Vauen [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cricket said:


> It sounds like this issue is being discussed here.
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-com-site-help-support/248314-avatars-likes.html


I deactivated now Adblock plus uBlock and the things returned back to normal [photos,text,Likes now OK] although both two till few days ago were ON, nevertheless now everything looks good, thank you!


----------



## phatmax

Some SG Kendal Deluxe Cream Flake in a different color Neerup churchwarden.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burly in the Radice


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Big & Burly in the Radice


That pipe is a beauty, just my style. Do you know exactly which Radice it is? I looked around the web and couldn't find it. I've been teetering on the fence of buying a briar and the look of that one makes me want to take the plunge.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> That pipe is a beauty, just my style. Do you know exactly which Radice it is? I looked around the web and couldn't find it. I've been teetering on the fence of buying a briar and the look of that one makes me want to take the plunge.


It's called a Radice Bark, this one is a 2007 oil cured twin bore. It's a great smoker, a bit on the heavy side but well balanced and a comfortable clencher. I'm not sure this line is still in production. The Castillo sea rock has a similar style finish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44, WCC slices, McC Drama Reserve,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell Black & Gold - Stanwell Night & Day.


----------



## gtechva

Peterson University Flake in a Shannon


----------



## NightFish

Smoked a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture while working the grill this evening. I just had to smoke some and see if I could taste the perfume on the char light that @UBC03 mentioned in the other thread. It was there for sure and was kinda weird when really focusing on it but wasn't a total deal breaker form me. Enjoyed the bowl with a glass of Hibiki, a Fantastic Japanese whisky IMO.

I did a little research and the Radice Bark Twin Bore Oil Cure is indeed no longer in production. :frown2:
Let me know when you're ready to sell yours @OneStrangeOne :wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog

Sid.Stavros said:


> Robert McConnell Black & Gold - Stanwell Night & Day.


That's an extraordinarily beautiful pipe @*Sid.Stavros*. The shape is just perfect; the details very classic and modern looking at the same time. I will have to keep my eye open for one for myself. Model 234. correct?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Three Blind Moose - Fe.Ro.



curmudgeonista said:


> Model 234. correct?


Yes, that's it, i also have a Danske Club in same shape. Thank you for the kindly comment, you should buy one like this ASAP. :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Geia Hara" from Greece, we have sun and 26°C here in Athens so what's better than a visit in a Café?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Viprati in the Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, unfortunately the weather changed in Athens, tonight we have light rain and the sun will take few days to come back. I am smoking Hearth and Home Frenchy's Sunza Bitches while watching these 2 animated 3D videos about ancient Olympia.











Both are in english and very informative!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in the Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, change of weather again, we have sun here in Athens and 25°C.










Gawith Hoggarth Top Black Cherry - Stanwell Saturn [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for the day,
Watch City Cigar- Quint's Own, Old Dominen, Sutliff Blend No. 5 with D&R Two Timer Gold in the pouch just in case,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking McLintock Il Camino in a Aristocob with 6mm balsa filter home-made, filtered water beside me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Savinelli Punto Oro Cavendish - Stanwell Night & Day 84.


----------



## awk6898

DE Meat Pie on the front porch









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in the Walther,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens with 26°C.










J.M Boswell No Bite Delite - Stanwell Brass Band [modified to look like a Gilt Edged, new mouthpiece added].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Creme Caramel - Vauen 4631.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Viprati,
Solani ABF,
WCC Slices,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, i am smoking Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Whisky, filtered water on my right.



















Here is a sample what it takes to decide what kind of bit you much choose for rustication-test in paint or colour of shellac. I use old pipes which i don't smoke them any more but i wish i had other options.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Woodbridge in the Armentrout,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Yenidje Supreme - Stanwell Calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with few clouds and 21º C, i went to the market to buy another 2 cups for my Greek coffee with ancient Greek content on them and some bits for pipe rusticating.










W.O Larsen True Delight - Aldo Morelli.


----------



## Stonedog

Haddo's Delight in an Edward's bulldog and mug of strong coffee. I don't get to enjoy my pipes much lately and haveen looking forward to this bowl for several says.


----------



## Thig

Wilke Cherry Cavendish, my first try at a pipe. Had a little problem keeping it lit but I didn't pack tight at all, just trying to break in this new pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thig said:


> Wilke Cherry Cavendish, my first try at a pipe. Had a little problem keeping it lit but I didn't pack tight at all, just trying to break in this new pipe.


It takes some practice to figure out how to pack a blend, too tight or too loose will cause more than average relights.
Some blends need mutable lights just to get it going. A lot of aromatic blends are heavily cased and then they add a ton of pg solution to keep it from drying out, it makes it difficult to light and keep lit without overheating and oversmoking.
Keep trying, you'll get there!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Marble Kake in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## knilas

Bagpipers Dream










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## knilas

Curley Cut Deluxe Sliced










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Vauen 14 in a non-filter Stanwell while watching:

5 Absurd Myths Everyone Believes About the Wild West 





[i admit that i didn't knew about the use of Camels on that era].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, unfortunately the rain here in Athens cancel my visit to the Cafe.










J.M Boswell Sweat and Mild - Stanwell Dorado [rustic and paint work are mine].










Here is a snap shot from the preparation of double Greek coffee of above photo, is the point that the crema starts the formation [bubble say it's a sign for Luck].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in the il Ceppo,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Reiner Grun blend 25 while watching "Operation Chromite" [2016], they should put the Douglas MacArthur with the right pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Orient Express - Fallion [modified: new mouthpiece and ring].


----------



## LeatherNeck

CAO Black courtesy of @awk6898 in my MM Ozark Mountain cheapo that I use for aromatics. Very nice sir! Thank you!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens of Greece.










House of Smoke No 7 - Buch Choquin Midnight, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill MM965,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens with 27°C










Danske Club White Roses - Stanwell 88M [modified: new mouthpiece which has embedded the tenon].


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I had some Old Joe Krantz, which was a little on the strong side and some McClellands X10 Burley which is a little mild and lacking in flavor. I mixed them about 50/50...and they were just about right. Smoked them in my Bjarne Paneled Viking.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Caledonian Melange No 421 - Pipex [modified].


----------



## eliot

Experimenting with a Reposado '96 nub in a 'cigar-only' cob. Sliced the NUB open, removed some filler, cut the filler into smaller bits, packed the sliced nub into the bottom, and topped it with the cut filler.

It's a little difficult to keep lit, but it's working.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Three Blind Moose - Bronica.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, very hot day here in Athens with 31°C.










Ilsteds Own No 77 - Stanwell Gilt Edged 190 with home made 6mm balsa filter.


----------



## eliot

Smokin' Pancake in a meer.


----------



## droy1958

White Knight in a Sav King's Cross.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens with 29°C although some clouds show up.










I could resist the temptation to visit a local Cafe.


----------



## droy1958

Some Erin Go Bragh in a leather clad Ambassador aro beater pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in the Ichi Kitahara,







Courtesy of Charles @TheGentlemansLifestyle


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Lotus - Ferretti [modified].


----------



## droy1958

D&R Ryback Gold in a DH2 Bent....


----------



## LeatherNeck

Smoking some Haunted Bookshop in the MM Country Gentleman cob. This go'round was from the samples that @UBC03 sent me. Thanks brother!


----------



## UBC03

LeatherNeck said:


> Smoking some Haunted Bookshop in the MM Country Gentleman cob. This go'round was from the samples that @UBC03 sent me. Thanks brother!


One of my favorites

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

UBC03 said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It's not bad. I'm still learning so I know tastes will take time. Just had a rainstorm so the pipe outside tonight is making for an enjoyable evening.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> One of my favorites
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yep, definitely a go to, had a bowl this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS Luxury Navy Flake with 58 months rest in the Walther,








Courtesy of @TheGentlemansLifestyle.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with 29°C.










Black & Elegant Aromatic - Pipex [modified].


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Opening Night in the Ichi Kitahara,
> View attachment 127145
> 
> Courtesy of Charles @TheGentlemansLifestyle


That is a handsome pipe!

How did you like Opening Night?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> That is a handsome pipe!
> 
> How did you like Opening Night?


It's good, I like it enough that I will order some more!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's good, I like it enough that I will order some more!


How about the LNF? It was a little too sweet for me considering it's a Navy Flake. I guess Escudo ruined me LOL


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> How about the LNF? It was a little too sweet for me considering it's a Navy Flake. I guess Escudo ruined me LOL


That was my second bowl, so far I like it, I don't mind the sweetness occasionally. The Walther has a 7/8 dia. bowl that brings out more of the grassy/hay notes.
I added a few oz's of GH Curly Cut Deluxe Sliced on my next order, I haven't tried any of the Lakelands yet so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

OneStrangeOne said:


> That was my second bowl, so far I like it, I don't mind the sweetness occasionally. The Walther has a 7/8 dia. bowl that brings out more of the grassy/hay notes.
> I added a few oz's of GH Curly Cut Deluxe Sliced on my next order, I haven't tried any of the Lakelands yet so we'll see how that goes!


You may be pleasantly surprised by the Lakelands. I can't wait to see your thoughts on them!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> You may be pleasantly surprised by the Lakelands. I can't wait to see your thoughts on them!


I picked this one because it looks like it might not be as overwhelming as I've heard that some can be.


----------



## droy1958

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> That is a handsome pipe!
> 
> How did you like Opening Night?


Youse guys all have some good looking pipes. Sid is great at customizing pipes. Me, I smoke all the leftover pipes when I buy a collection, and sell the Dunny's and other better pipes to fund my pipe hobby. I have probably 70-75 pipes, and 60 need to be cleaned, polished, or something else needs to be done. I thought I'd do that as another hobby, but having trouble finding time. I checked into having some done at the pipe shop, but that's out of the question. Errrrrr..... I just realized my head is wandering and running through my typing fingers. Anyhow, there's some good looking pipes out there! Sorry for the ramble......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

droy1958 said:


> Youse guys all have some good looking pipes. Sid is great at customizing pipes. Me, I smoke all the leftover pipes when I buy a collection, and sell the Dunny's and other better pipes to fund my pipe hobby. I have probably 70-75 pipes, and 60 need to be cleaned, polished, or something else needs to be done. I thought I'd do that as another hobby, but having trouble finding time. I checked into having some done at the pipe shop, but that's out of the question. Errrrrr..... I just realized my head is wandering and running through my typing fingers. Anyhow, there's some good looking pipes out there! Sorry for the ramble......


&#128523; I finally got my project box down to about 20 or so. My first lot was 35 estates and I thought I would be able to get thru all of them in a weekend! Now I do one at a time, start to finish. I've given away a lot more than I've sold.


----------



## UBC03

Same plan here..pay for my hobby with my hobby..given away dozens, sold none.

Still have a tote filled with pipes waiting to get finished. Plus boxes of stems, bands and assorted crap.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

Going to try Gramercy Park tonight for the first time.


----------



## droy1958

OneStrangeOne said:


> &#128523; I finally got my project box down to about 20 or so. My first lot was 35 estates and I thought I would be able to get thru all of them in a weekend! Now I do one at a time, start to finish. I've given away a lot more than I've sold.


I got you mate. One step at a time! I bought a motor recently to help clean and polish them up but truly, I have no idea what I'm doing. Some of the stems are SO oxidized that it'll take a week of Sunday's to clean them up. Anyhow.... charge forward!........


----------



## droy1958

UBC03 said:


> Same plan here..pay for my hobby with my hobby..given away dozens, sold none.
> 
> Still have a tote filled with pipes waiting to get finished. Plus boxes of stems, bands and assorted crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yessir..... I understand what's going on there! At least all of "my stack" has been paid for. I priced a stem for a Savinelli at the pipe shop and I started dropping purple nickels out my caboose when I heard what it would cost to get it and have it fitted. If it was my grandfather's pipe or something that had meaning to it, I may have bit. I think it was going to be up to $80.00 to have it done. I'm not paying that to end up with a $50.00 pipe!....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Sweet Dreams - Fe.Ro [modified].


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I had some PS Twist Flake in a Briarworks Icarus Smooth Volcano. That is a very nice smoke!!!


----------



## NightFish

Yesterday I grilled over 600 hot dogs for my kids' elementary school end-of-the-year picnic. It was crazy. Today I'm kicking back, enjoying some peace and quiet, and puffing Mississippi River in a MM cob.
This stuff is great if you like a mild, mellow, easy going, relaxing smoke. It's little tangy, a little sweet, a little smoky, a little salty/savory ... a well balanced mixed of everything. The crumby brownie cake it comes in is kinda fun to work with too. I'll always keep some around. Thanks again @TheGentlemansLifestyle for turning me on to this one.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle

NightFish said:


> Yesterday I grilled over 600 hot dogs for my kids' elementary school end-of-the-year picnic. It was crazy. Today I'm kicking back, enjoying some peace and quiet, and puffing Mississippi River in a MM cob.
> This stuff is great if you like a mild, mellow, easy going, relaxing smoke. It's little tangy, a little sweet, a little smoky, a little salty/savory ... a well balanced mixed of everything. The crumby brownie cake it comes in is kinda fun to work with too. I'll always keep some around. Thanks again @TheGentlemansLifestyle for turning me on to this one.


Glad you liked it enough to make a purchase. You're very welcome, it always reminded me of BBQ sauce 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## droy1958

NightFish said:


> Yesterday I grilled over 600 hot dogs for my kids' elementary school end-of-the-year picnic. It was crazy. Today I'm kicking back, enjoying some peace and quiet, and puffing Mississippi River in a MM cob.
> This stuff is great if you like a mild, mellow, easy going, relaxing smoke. It's little tangy, a little sweet, a little smoky, a little salty/savory ... a well balanced mixed of everything. The crumby brownie cake it comes in is kinda fun to work with too. I'll always keep some around. Thanks again @TheGentlemansLifestyle for turning me on to this one.


I bet you probably won't want a hotdog until Labor Day! That Mississippi River is a little this and a little that, but it's a lot of just yummy. I really like the blend.....


----------



## gtechva

Dunhill Elizbethan Mixture in a meer with a dab of Blanton's Bourbon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a skull meer,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens but unfortunately some clouds and maybe light rain will follow.










McClelland Georgian Cream - Fallion [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in the il Ceppo,


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> SG St James Flake in a skull meer,
> View attachment 127913


That's a rad pipe! I think I need to get my hands on something like that. Now please excuse me while I spend the next hour googling "Skull Meerschaum Pipes."


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> That's a rad pipe! I think I need to get my hands on something like that. Now please excuse me while I spend the next hour googling "Skull Meerschaum Pipes."


I've got my eye out for a dragon claw.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with 29°C.










McClelland Classic Samsun - Vauen [modified].


----------



## ebnash

Sid.Stavros said:


> McClelland Classic Samsun - Vauen [modified].


Beautiful pipe there, my friend.


----------



## ebnash

Opened a pouch of Sir Walter Raleigh this morning and proceeded to smoke 4 bowls throughout the day. Was surprised with this one. Overwhelming of chocolate and maybe dried figs. I could see myself smoking a lot of this in the future.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Catamount - Aristocob [new mouthpiece].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist,


----------



## eliot

We have a nice overcast in San Diego today so I loaded up the biggest bowl I've got with some Boswell No Bite.


----------



## Bird-Dog

(SMH)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/featured-pipe-topics/237657-pictures-you-smoking-pipe.html


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, quiet and hot night here in Athens. I wil raise my pipe [Captain Black Gold]to the memory of J.Migakis a Greek pilot of Olympic Airways of Flight 411 from Athens to New York, 9-8-1978. Due to a serious problem on take off, although him and the co-pilot consider that the crash was inevitable and all the 418 persons will be dead, at the most crucial moment did something against the regulations based on his experience. The story is in the video with english subtitles, i think it's worthing to see it because what happened that day was a miracle.






For Boeing, the aircraft was officially considered as "lost" because in every simulator test the flight ended in a crash!










* after the end of that incident the 2 Greek pilots moved to another plane with the whole passengers [many of them were Americans] and flew to New York. No rest, no day-off etc, although they reach the Death they just sit in the cockipt and do their duty as nothing happened.


----------



## ebnash

Opened a tin of Drew Estate grand Central that came free with one of my orders. Unbelievable tin aroma of Apricot, Citrus, and maybe honey or vanilla. I wanted to sprinkle it on ice cream. 

Nice mellow smoke that was predominantly apricot and sweet cream for me. No bite, no fuss. Seems like a great smoke, free or not.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy fom Greece, the morning here in Athens began with sun but now some clouds show up.










Who could resist to visit in a local Café?


----------



## Thig

Pipeworks and Wilke #13 in a Savinelli Acrobaleno with La Quinta do Crasto 2011 LBV Unfiltered.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of de heirloom cherry

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck

Crown Achievement in the MM Ozark Mt. First bowl I've successfully smoked to the very bottom! Simple pleasures of a noob!


----------



## LeatherNeck

Thig said:


> Pipeworks and Wilke #13 in a Savinelli Acrobaleno with La Quinta do Crasto 2011 LBV Unfiltered.


Is it just an illusion or is your pipe sunken into the table?


----------



## Thig

LeatherNeck said:


> Is it just an illusion or is your pipe sunken into the table?


Funny, that is actually a picnic table with a hole for the umbrella. Seemed a good place to prop up the pipe.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Thig said:


> Funny, that is actually a picnic table with a hole for the umbrella. Seemed a good place to prop up the pipe.


D'oh! :doh: Gotcha, LOL. Thought I was seeing things. :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

LeatherNeck said:


> D'oh! :doh: Gotcha, LOL. Thought I was seeing things. :wink2:


It's a REALLY heavy pipe! &#128540;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Old Joe Krantz,


----------



## Mike2147

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding... First chance at trying it.


----------



## NightFish

Mike2147 said:


> Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding... First chance at trying it.


What did you think?


----------



## Mike2147

NightFish said:


> What did you think?


I'm going to give it another go, let it air a bit as it was a bit hot. All in all I like it but tried rushing it on my way into work this evening...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Grand Marnier - Vauen [repaired].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Harald Halberg Vintage Syrian.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Old Joe Krantz in my newest Johs Smooth. I am loving this pipe!!!


----------



## Thig

I am sure it has been said but Sid.Stavros has the best pics, must be a professional photographer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Truffles - Fallion [modified], double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.



Thig said:


> I am sure it has been said but Sid.Stavros has the best pics, must be a professional photographer.


Thank you for your kindly comment, no i am not a pro and i don't have any serious equipment not even a "light box" in my house. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Danish Truffles - Fallion [modified], double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.
> 
> Thank you for your kindly comment, no i am not a pro and i don't have any serious equipment not even a "light box" in my house. :smile2:


Maybe not but you Do know what one is!


----------



## Thig

Sid.Stavros said:


> Danish Truffles - Fallion [modified], double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.
> 
> Thank you for your kindly comment, no i am not a pro and i don't have any serious equipment not even a "light box" in my house. :smile2:


Photography is about more than equipment, the composition and props you use are always interesting.


----------



## ebnash

Loving this tin of Drew Estate Grand Central. Will definitely be buying this tobacco to keep on hand. Getting ready to head out to the airport and will be taking this with me. 

Smoking in my backyard in a 2nd Briar. No idea of the maker.


----------



## UBC03

All the DEs are great IMO.. Central park stroll, seventh ave blonde, and heirloom cherry. Always seem to be almost empty on my shelf.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, hot sunny day here in Athens with 34°C










Ermuri Ambiente No 2 - Brebbia Nera.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today, 
Sutliff Blend No 5
C&D Bayou morning/WCC Slices, I unintentionally left a few bowls of the BM sitting out overnight, was in a hurry yesterday so I just dumped it in a pouch with about a bowl and a half worth of WCCS. Turned out pretty good! 
Carter Hall


----------



## NightFish

ebnash said:


> Loving this tin of Drew Estate Grand Central. Will definitely be buying this tobacco to keep on hand.





UBC03 said:


> All the DEs are great IMO.. Central park stroll, seventh ave blonde, and heirloom cherry. Always seem to be almost empty on my shelf.


Central Park Stroll is a winner for me but the Harvest on the Hudson just didn't turn my crank either of the two times I smoked it. I'll give it another chance but it sounds like I better be on the lookout for Grand Central and Seventh Ave Blonde. Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## NightFish

Tried my first sample of Mac Baren Vanilla Cream with my coffee this morning. The vanilla flavor does come through but nowhere near as much as I thought it would. It was plenty enjoyable, just not a really syrupy sweet aromatic. Best when sipped as slow as possible.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

That one did not do it for me either. You are not expecting it to taste like your sipping on a Vanilla Milkshake, but I wanted to taste a little more of the tin note.


----------



## NightFish

I'm not always in the mood for a straight black cavendish but I'm glad that I have this one around and find myself dipping into it about once a week. A menagerie of added flavors (licorice, chocolate, amaretto, vanilla, etc.) make it an interesting and tasty sweet treat. I'm pairing it with a macadamia nut porter this evening while getting the grill ready. Mmmmm good.


----------



## Mike2147

NightFish said:


> I'm not always in the mood for a straight black cavendish but I'm glad that I have this one around and find myself dipping into it about once a week. A menagerie of added flavors (licorice, chocolate, amaretto, vanilla, etc.) make it an interesting and tasty sweet treat. I'm pairing it with a macadamia nut porter this evening while getting the grill ready. Mmmmm good.


That's one in my usual rotation as well. What's the name of that Porter?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Mike2147 said:


> What's the name of that Porter?


Macadamia Nut Porter from Six Rivers Brewery.
I think it's either seasonal or a new release because it just showed up on the shelves a few weeks ago. My wife likes sweet porters and brought it home to try.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 33°C here in Athens.










Motzek Strang - Vauen Basic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 33°C here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motzek Strang - Vauen Basic.


I really like the Strang, but it's difficult to get over here. I've been holding on to my last few bowls like it was gold or something!


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> I really like the Strang, but it's difficult to get over here. I've been holding on to my last few bowls like it was gold or something!


This caught my attention and I did a little web search for Moztek Strang. From what I gather Herbert Moztek has retired, the business has changed hands, and the new blender now offers only a cut version (rope no longer available). I think this is it - Dein-Tabak.de - Typ 7 - (broken) Curly Mixture - 200gr - and it can be shipped to the US as long as the order is less than 500g.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gawith Hoggarth Curly Cut Deluxe,
My first venture into Lakeland territory!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece and the sunny Athens [31°C].










McLintock Creme de Cassis - Georg Jensen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Bronze - Rock Cob (Rekamepip).


----------



## ebnash

Dog and I hiding in the shade of another 90F day. Enjoying a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in the Rossi 8123


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, unfortunately we have rain this morning in Athens and the visit to the Cafe was cancelled. I stayed home to smoke Pipe House Irish Cream in a modified Fallion










and i watched a Western film.


----------



## Thig

Pipeworks and Wilke #13 in a Savinelli Acrobaleno with a Starbucks Pikes Place chaser.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking J.F. Germain & Son Celebration










while watching The Alamo (1960) movie which has some Corn Cob pipe smoking scenes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, the sun returned to Athens with 25°C.










Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug - Butz Choquin Midnight.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Geia Hara" from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens with 29°C.










Davidoff Argentina - Fallion [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice in a Corn Cob










while watching the movie: Air America (1990).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 30°C here in Athens. I check a problem in my car and now i am home for relaxation with:










Black and Elegant Black - Stanwell [modified].


----------



## The Falls Guy

Nice pipe Sid.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, hot night with moisture here in Athens. I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth Ennerdale while reading for WWI battles and i saw this poster:


----------



## eliot

C&D Oak Alley


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enjoying a bowl of Watch City Cigars Quints own in a Big Ben bent Bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, the temperature is high [33°C] here in Athens so i have ice water on side plus:










J.M Boswell Pipers Pleasure - Vauen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One bowl of Samuel Gawith Scotch Cut Mixture in Aristocob with home made balsa 6mm filter while reading for one of the most beloved and combatand Byzantine Emperors.

https://img1.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/25198/251980716726a39b55318c9789e361ea9a488c5b.jpg

In memory of our Emperor Basil II the Bulgar-Slayer [958-1015 AD].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the temperature is 35°C here in Athens. I was in the dentist but now i am back home for some relaxation moments with:










Davidoff Danish Mixture - Stanwell [modified].


----------



## ebnash

Loaded a bowl this morning to smoke on my commute home this afternoon.

Hilands Snow Flake Blend in Rossi 8123 Napoli. Unbelievable mouth-watering aroma on this blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, hot-sunny day here in Athens with 36°C.










Avalon Mixture - Stanwell Amber.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, hot day here in Athens with 35°C so










a visit in a Cafe for some relaxation under the shadow was a "must".


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, i am smoking Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12 with cool water beside me. Later some ice cream and that's it for tonight.


----------



## ebnash

We are starting to get the impression of living in Greece is all about pipes and pastries, with a little ice cream on the side. Sign me up for that life...


----------



## ebnash

Well, the weekend completely escaped me again. Sitting up in the garage late tonight to catch another bowl of Hiland's Snowflake. Definitely on my list as a favorite.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

ebnash said:


> We are starting to get the impression of living in Greece is all about pipes and pastries, with a little ice cream on the side. Sign me up for that life...


Though that would explain how they went broke and almost dragged down the whole EU with them. >


----------



## UBC03

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Though that would explain how they went broke and almost dragged down the whole EU with them. >


Sounds like Sid just gives the highlights and doesn't want to bore us with the drudgery of day to day stuff..

Seems like a beautiful place Sid..sitting in a cafe having a bowl, sounds alot better than getting fined for smoking on the sidewalk.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Though that would explain how they went broke and almost dragged down the whole EU with them. >


My comment was meant to be positive and light-hearted as I look forward to Sid's daily posts of the beautiful pipes he owns/modifies and the delicious pastries he presents. I think we all wish for that kind of life.

Talking about national politics and making ill comments about our homelands is not acceptable around here. Even Emoji's don't make it alright.

Sid is a staple in this thread deserves all of our respect.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

ebnash said:


> My comment was meant to be positive and light-hearted as I look forward to Sid's daily posts of the beautiful pipes he owns/modifies and the delicious pastries he presents. I think we all wish for that kind of life.
> 
> Talking about national politics and making ill comments about our homelands is not acceptable around here. Even Emoji's don't make it alright.
> 
> Sid is a staple in this thread deserves all of our respect.


Sorry if the obvious attempt sarcasm offended anyone.


----------



## eliot

Captain Black Grape in an old diamond shank cob.
@UBC03 It's not bad. I'm enjoying the smell, but there's not much in terms of flavor, just a mild tobacco that smells like grape. Doesn't taste like a Swisher, so that's good!


----------



## Thig

Pipeworks and Wilke #191 with a Knob Creek on the side.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Thig

OneStrangeOne said:


> SG St James Flake in a Nording Freehand,
> View attachment 131809


Unique pipe, I love it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, very hot day here in Athens.










Ashton Gold Rush.



Alpedhuez55 said:


> Though that would explain how they went broke and almost dragged down the whole EU with them. >


No politician made a referendum if we wanted the EU or not
No politician made a referendum if we wanted the Memorandum 
Some scammers swelled the public debt and put us without asking us at the IMF
Any politician did not ask us if we want migrants from other countries (I'm not talking about refugees but about smugglers), everyone of them takes a subsidy of 399 euro per month (electricity, internet, water, telephone, s.market etc *payed*) to spend them when an unemployed Greek takes 360 euro (but he had to pay from his own pocket: electricity, internet, water, telephone, s.market and all the taxes)
The main tax here is 24% which is the highest in the EU, the price for a tobacco tin is simply outrageous
For 7 years in a row we have many pay cuts and simultaneusly raise of taxes (an example: suddenly they invented a residence tax so me and my wife we pay about 990 euros per year only because we have our own home! )
Don't believe what the Media say about us, here in Greece we, the Natives give a struggle to survive when our politicians are puppets of germans bankers...


----------



## StillPuffin

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, very hot day here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashton Gold Rush.


Beautiful pipe you got there Sid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StillPuffin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonedog

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, very hot day here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashton Gold Rush.


Ashton Gold Rush is a highly underrated blend. It holds my record for "quickest time to finish a tin". :grin2:

Sid, thanks for keeping this thread going. I always look forward to seeing what's next.

(And most intelligent, mature people know better than to believe the Media, so don't sweat it!!)


----------



## Thig

Pipeworks and Wilke #13


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Sid.Stavros said:


> Don't believe what the Media say about us, here in Greece we, the Natives give a struggle to survive when our politicians are puppets of germans bankers...


My original reply was very much in jest. Greeks are a hard working people. But that type of struggle rings true everywhere.

I had some C&D Haunted Book Shop in a Savinelli 320 KS. For what is a very strong tobacco, it really seems to love a big bowl. But I am still on the fence about a reorder. I am about 4 oz into a 8oz bag. But I find myself cutting it with something a tad milder like Half and Half or Carter Hall. I guess I can try to find a burley I like better right out of the bag.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alpedhuez55 said:


> My original reply was very much in jest. Greeks are a hard working people. But that type of struggle rings true everywhere.
> 
> I had some C&D Haunted Book Shop in a Savinelli 320 KS. For what is a very strong tobacco, it really seems to love a big bowl. But I am still on the fence about a reorder. I am about 4 oz into a 8oz bag. But I find myself cutting it with something a tad milder like Half and Half or Carter Hall. I guess I can try to find a burley I like better right out of the bag.


I like HB quite a bit but it's something I have to be in the mood for, it's definitely not a walking around or work blend.

I understood your comment for what it was, the only problem is that English is not everyone's first language so it could have been taken the wrong way very easily.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Smoke N Stuff Nostalgia - American Oak hand made pipe.

Thank you all for your kindly comments. :wink2:



StillPuffin said:


>


 By the way what kind of lighter is this?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Smoking a bowl of Escudo and waiting on a text to see if we can work today. 
I get kinda aggravated when I spend the time to make sure I have all my sh!t together and then have to wait on someone who doesn't!


----------



## ebnash

Alpedhuez55 said:


> My original reply was very much in jest. Greeks are a hard working people. But that type of struggle rings true everywhere.


Apologize for coming back so strong on your post. I too was mostly concerned that the inflection would not carry over for someone who does not regularly speak English or understand sarcastic humor. Sid can obviously speak for himself, but I happen to do business with many Europeans daily and they are often confused by American dry humor.

Its all good as we are just here to share our piping journey!


----------



## StillPuffin

Sid.Stavros said:


> Smoke N Stuff Nostalgia - American Oak hand made pipe.
> 
> Thank you all for your kindly comments. :wink2:
> 
> By the way what kind of lighter is this?


It's just a brass Zippo I grabbed from Amazon. Converted it to a butane soft flame with a vector insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

2 bowls of Blenders Gold, Golden Burley today. Loving that cheap drug store tobaccy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, very hot day here in Athens, we had 44°C outside and someone saw 48°C when entered to his car.










Jock Scott Creamy Malt - Stanwell Honey.



StillPuffin said:


> It's just a brass Zippo I grabbed from Amazon. Converted it to a butane soft flame with a vector insert.


I have 3 of these inserts, i also suggest the Z-Plus Pipe Lighter Butane Insert which is more reliable.​


----------



## ebnash

Bowl of Royal Yacht in an unknown briar. Great finish after a breakfast of Bacon Waffle and Fresh Fruit.


----------



## Thig

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Speraaa from Greece, very hot day here in Athens, we had 44°C outside and someone saw 48°C when entered to his car..[/LEFT]


I would that's hot, just did the conversion that's 111 Fahrenheit


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Not sure how old this tobacco is, but it has the taste of age. Starting to run low on it now. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Not sure how old this tobacco is, but it has the taste of age. Starting to run low on it now. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day.


Nice to see ya again Jim.. I was watching a cartoonist on tv the other day and thought about you... Glad to see you're doin well.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Nice to see ya again Jim.. I was watching a cartoonist on tv the other day and thought about you... Glad to see you're doin well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. I had cut down on the number of forums I was on due to lack of time. But, I decided I had a little more time these days, and I see traffic is up a little here, so I came back.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I had cut down on the number of forums I was on due to lack of time. But, I decided I had a little more time these days, and I see traffic is up a little here, so I came back.


The pipe section has picked up quite a bit..stop in when you get time. We could use a highly respected member of the pipe community to help answer questions. We have alot of noobs, myself included..

And for the new guys. I'm not just kissing @ss. Go on any respectable pipe forum and you'll find threads about Jim's reviews.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> The pipe section has picked up quite a bit..stop in when you get time. We could use a highly respected member of the pipe community to help answer questions. We have alot of noobs, myself included..
> 
> And for the new guys. I'm not just kissing @ss. Go on any respectable pipe forum and you'll find threads about Jim's reviews.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thank you again for the kind words. I didn't even have to bribe you, man! :grin2: Seriously, I will look around, and as you know, I'm always willing to answer questions if I know the answers. Sharing is the real fun of the smoking community. That's why I do reviews. No point in knowing anything if you don't share it.


----------



## eliot

I'm finally breaking in my CCN pipe now that I've re-stocked on Autumn Evening.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> I'm finally breaking in my CCN pipe now that I've re-stocked on Autumn Evening.


You need to be on Facebook to get one of those?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> You need to be on Facebook to get one of those?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yeah. I think they post the link in the group that brings you to a hidden page on MMs website each year so that CCN members can purchase the POTY.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Yeah. I think they post the link in the group that brings you to a hidden page on MMs website each year so that CCN members can purchase the POTY.


I'm not on Facebook..I'll live without it..just more crap I dont need...

Thanks for the quick answer bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> I'm not on Facebook..I'll live without it..just more crap I dont need...
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You may not need it, but I know you want one! When the the next POTY rolls round, I'll send you the link. I'm hoping it's a bullcob.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> You may not need it, but I know you want one! When the the next POTY rolls round, I'll send you the link. I'm hoping it's a bullcob.


I'm not getting Facebook..I don't care how much you wanna "friend" me..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> I'm not getting Facebook..I don't care how much you wanna "friend" me..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Come to the dark side...we have Buzzfeed.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Come to the dark side...we have Buzzfeed.


Not sure what that is, but I think i can live without it..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

UBC03 said:


> I'm not getting Facebook..I don't care how much you wanna "friend" me..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It does consume a lot of your time when you could be doing other things, like posting on this forum.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful tacos dinner with a bowl of vintage 1962 Uhle’s Blend #303 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching the Reds-Cubs game.


----------



## NavyFlake

Enjoyed a bowl of McLelland's Navy Cavendish in a brand new Cayuga Oil Cured pipe.

Frank


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Waiting for the Braves-A's game to start.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 1995 in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## NightFish

Tonight's evening smoke.


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> I'm not getting Facebook..I don't care how much you wanna "friend" me..lol


I'm with you. PUFF and a few other forums are as about as close as I come to any social media.

Hell, my dog has a facebook page (seriously), but my wife and I have no interest in taking pictures of every meal we eat and sharing it with the world.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Work is done for the day.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, hot sunny day here in Athens of Greece, according to the Meteo guys the temperature will reach the 41°C.










4noggins Killington - Butz Choquin [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,







So far I'm liking this blend a lot.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Companion in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching C-Span 3, which on weekends and government vacations, is The American History TV Channel.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of Old Companion in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching C-Span 3, which on weekends and government vacations, is The American History TV Channel.


AHC ..my dad calls it the " All Hitler Channel" ...when he first found the channel on direct tv, they ran nothing but WWII and Nazi shows for two weeks..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Having a quiet morning.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> AHC ..my dad calls it the " All Hitler Channel" ...when he first found the channel on direct tv, they ran nothing but WWII and Nazi shows for two weeks..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I used to call A&E that a long time back before The History Channel started. Then, HC became "The Hitler Channel" before they started catering to younger viewers. The one you're thinking is "American Heroes Channel" which is different than the one I was referring to on C-Span 3. That one and at times, The Military Channel, are today's "Hitler Channels".


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> I used to call A&E that a long time back before The History Channel started. Then, HC became "The Hitler Channel" before they started catering to younger viewers. The one you're thinking is "American Heroes Channel" which is different than the one I was referring to on C-Span 3. That one and at times, The Military Channel, are today's "Hitler Channels".


You're right..American heroes channel..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem. A bottle of Cherry Coke is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

I was lucky enough to get a few bowls of a rare tobacco, and am enjoying it now: Dunhill My Mixture Rum Truffle in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” (he once owned this pipe) Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink on this very hot and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

First time trying 1776 Tobacco Co. Vermont Maple in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and lots of floaty little ice bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Braves-A's game. Suzy keeps demanding attention as only a cat can do, while her sister Molly is looking at her inner eye lids.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific Greek lasagna dinner with a bowl of C&D Yorktown in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching Mannix as I wait for m'lady's freshly baked chocolate meringue pie to be ready.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. The pie should be ready by the time this smoke is done. Happy Hour, indeed! :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. The pie was great! :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Exhausted Rooster in a Iversson design Stanwell,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Rockies-Diamondbacks game.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early so that I can concentrate on work for a while: D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.

Can someone tell me how I can "like" others' posts?


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Can someone tell me how I can "like" others' posts?


Jim, are you accessing Puff from a PC? If so, I have attached a pic of your last post and you'll notice Like on the right side of the pic just below the text in the post. When you click on that, you will like others posts. Sometimes you won't see the Like when scrolling down the page, but if you hover your pointer inside the post body, it will appear.

If your using a phone, you will not be able to see or like anything. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Jim, are you accessing Puff from a PC? If so, I have attached a pic of your last post and you'll notice Like on the right side of the pic just below the text in the post. When you click on that, you will like others posts. Sometimes you won't see the Like when scrolling down the page, but if you hover your pointer inside the post body, it will appear.
> 
> If your using a phone, you will not be able to see or like anything. Hope that makes sense.


Unless you're using tapatalk on your phone..then it's the thumbs up

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> Unless you're using tapatalk on your phone..then it's the thumbs up


Good info to know. I can't stand the tapatalk interface so I don't use it. Maybe I'll have to give it another go someday to see if it has changed at all. Back to our regular programming...


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and so is this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Watching Gunsmoke.

I'm on a Mac Laptop. I see a "like" link above where others have "liked" a post, but when I click on it, the bar with who liked that post completely grays out, and my "like" is not registered.

Edit: once the page was refreshed, I see my "like" did show up in the bar. Thanks, fellas.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Reading baseball box scores while this bowl lasts.


----------



## NightFish

It's great to see your participation here @JimInks. Most of what you're smoking are blends that I've never heard of and it's really helping to broaden my noobie horizons as I look them up. Much appreciated and keep up the good work!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, we have heat wave here in Athens with 42°C so what's better than some relaxation moments in a Cafe?










The pipe is Meerschaum from Whitepipe.com [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## NightFish

This morning's smoke


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Making afternoon plans to watch a movie.


----------



## Thig

Cult Blood Red Moon in a Savinelli Arcobaleno Blue.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Dunhill My Mixture Rum Truffle in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC and a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## ebnash

Captain Black Gold in unknown briar 2nd


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Got a couple coats of wax on and am starting the break-in with some C&D Briar Fox,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo,


----------



## JimInks

Home from celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary, and just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Suzy and Molly are so happy to see us return home, that they let us feed them tuna. Very thoughtful cats we have.


----------



## UBC03

C&D Carolina red flake In my truck pipe...a no name indestructible bent briar.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Autumn Evening in the cob cigar.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## ebnash

Lane Burley Lite without a Bite in a Rossi 8123 while doing maintenance on one of my mountain bikes.


----------



## NightFish

In the mood for vanilla. Longbottom Leaf and Zacapa Rum for dessert tonight.


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> Home from celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary, and just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


Happy anniversary, @JimInks! Here's to 28 more and counting.:vs_cake::beerchug:ipe::vs_clap: :smile2:


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Home from celebrating our 28th wedding anniversary, and just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


Happy anniversary to you and the Mrs.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.

Thanks for the best wishes. M'lady and I had great evening together.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Listening to Philo Vance on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Stonedog

Carter Hall in a fantastic little Savinelli 677KS Saturnia. 

Not many mornings find me with enough time to sit and enjoy a pipe and some coffee, so I'm enjoying this!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, thank God the temperature is lower today than the previous days here in Athens.










Ocean Liner Black & Gentle - Pipex [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.

For some reason, I can't access my Notifications. Any ideas?


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this new to me blend: Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem. Nice spice content here.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1776 Tobacco Co. Vermont Maple in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Getting a few mundane things done around the house, and working on a tobacco review or two.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Cup O’Joes #5 Bigfoot Flake in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2000 Friedman & Pease Inverness in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp dinner with a bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Needed more perique!


----------



## JustJoshua

Finish the evening with some war horse ready cut in the patriot cob pipe. Be safe all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Armentrout,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to to the Royals-Mariners game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, Peterson Old Dublin in a Savinelli that needs serious cleaning. I love this stuff.


https://imgbb.com/


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of GLP Jack Knife RR in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will take a while to smoke!


----------



## JustJoshua

Borkum riff whiskey in patriot cob pipe. Be safe all!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. A can of Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Busy doing very little.


----------



## LeatherNeck

Drew Estate Harvest on the Hudson in my Savinelli LBSS 2008. Happy 4th all! Be careful this Independence Day!


----------



## NightFish

This one has quickly become one of my favorites. My one ounce sample of bulk ready rubbed went up in flames faster than any other I've bought so far. Was going to keep a few tins of flakes around to age a bit but gonna have to crack into this one now. Time to order more tins and bulk ...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Golden Shag in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow acrylic stem. Not sure why this is named "Shag" when it isn't a shag cut. Oh well...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch General Jackson - Butz Choquin Tropic.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Wyatt Earp before the Phillies-Pirates game starts.


----------



## JustJoshua

Peter Stoke byes Nougat in the giant general cob, I hate auto correct.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill My Mixture Rum Truffle in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Have enough left foe one more bowl. Watching the Pirates-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner with a bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. M'lady is baking a chocolate meringue pie, so I'll have some of that before too long.


----------



## Thig

About ready to fire up this Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture while sipping on some Four Roses Single Barrel.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. Watching the Braves-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Getting set to watch 1776.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Work is done for the day, and I'm relaxing.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Choco Nougat -Vauen.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Dunhill My Mixture Rum Truffle in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## NightFish

Smoking some Early Morning Pipe in one of my trusty cobs while lounging in the yard and listening to the @JimInks interviews on the Pipes Magazine Radio Show.

Very interesting and entertaining interview, Jim! I think I'm going to have to hunt down some Edward G. Robinson tobacco after hearing that story.

Part 1
The Pipes Magazine Radio Show - Episode 93 | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information

Part 2
The Pipes Magazine Radio Show - Episode 95 | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## JimInks

Time for Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now for a bit of latakia with a bowl of Uhle’s Bishop’s Move in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mannix until the Braves game starts.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

Drew Estate Grand Central in a Country Gentleman Cob.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and black-eyed peas dinner with a bowl of D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Watching the Braves-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

NightFish said:


> Smoking some Early Morning Pipe in one of my trusty cobs while lounging in the yard and listening to the @*JimInks* interviews on the Pipes Magazine Radio Show.
> 
> Very interesting and entertaining interview, Jim! I think I'm going to have to hunt down some Edward G. Robinson tobacco after hearing that story.
> 
> Part 1
> The Pipes Magazine Radio Show - Episode 93 | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information
> 
> Part 2
> The Pipes Magazine Radio Show - Episode 95 | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


Thank you for the kind words, man. Glad you enjoyed the interview. I used to do a radio talk many years back, and can be quite gabby. Of course, you should try EGR, see. Or it's curtains for ya, see! Myeah! :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another half bowl of McClelland X30 in the Aldo Velani








On deck is C&D Oriental Silk,


----------



## JimInks

C&D Red Carpet in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Haunted Bookshop in my 2011 Johs Puff Club Pipe


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Shadow.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so that I can concentrate on work for a while: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Dragnet.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm relaxing with a bowl of Boswell Magnum Blend in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, normal temperature with 27°C today here in Athens.










Dunhill My mixture 965 - Fallion [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## ebnash

NightFish said:


> Very interesting and entertaining interview, Jim! I think I'm going to have to hunt down some Edward G. Robinson tobacco after hearing that story.


Smokingpipes.com has it is 1.5oz tin and 12oz cans.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Watching the Brewers-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this steamy hot and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Cope's Escudo in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hiland Cigar Black Gold in a Peterson Aran, 







Some hints of Carmel and vanilla, a faint note of fruit, apricot maybe, with a smooth light chocolate finish.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Rowland in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Red Sox-Rays game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Middle Eastern dinner and am at the last third of this bowl of C&D Seersucker in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Blue in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoying a bowl of Aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. I did finish work, though.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1776 Tobacco Co. Vermont Maple in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Cup O’Joes #5 Bigfoot Flake in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Baker Street - Savinelli.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Almost time for the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Sid.Stavros said:


> Briar Patch Baker Street - Savinelli.


I love the Savinelli Lumberman!!! I have the Puerto Cervo Smooth lumberman that is a lovely smoker. I intend to smoke some Haunted Bookshop in it when I get home from work in about 4 hours!!!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding Reserve in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early '60s Lane era "William Conrad" Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.​


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying Angler's Dream in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## NightFish

Loading the cob with Shortcut to Mushrooms before a berry picking expedition with the kids.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. This will get me to dinner time, which, due to me being busy, is my fault. Oh well, I get another smoke in, so there's no loss.


----------



## UBC03

I read haunted bookshelf too many times lately to not pack one up first chance I had....garage organizing time..

I figure when you start finding boxes of pipes and boxes of stems..IT'S TIME TO ORGANIZE..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken and potato salad dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## Randy956

I may have to explore this pipe business. You guys sure like them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

Randy956 said:


> I may have to explore this pipe business. You guys sure like them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They're even better in the winter..no commitment. If you get cold go inside and finish your bowl later..not like cigars where you freeze for an hour or waste half a smoke.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tim West Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peterson 3P in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Nats and Braves are tied 4-4 in the 10th.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to go to work.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Dr. No.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, i went to the market to buy some things for my work. Now i am back home for some relaxation time with the temperature outside in Athens in 34°C.










A&C Petersen Belle Epoque - Butz Choquin [modified].


----------



## NightFish

Woke up over an hour before the sun this morning and quietly puffed a bowl of Blood Red Moon in the dark with a warm cup of coffee on my deck. I'm not usually a bird guy but really enjoyed listening to the forest around me wake up with an impressive variety of interesting bird calls that grew in both quantity and intensity as twilight filled the sky. Life is good.


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> Woke up over an hour before the sun this morning and quietly puffed a bowl of Blood Red Moon in the dark with a warm cup of coffee on my deck. I'm not usually a bird guy but really enjoyed listening to the forest around me wake up with an impressive variety of interesting bird calls that grew in both quantity and intensity as twilight filled the sky. Life is good.


That's my favorite part of the day. Sittin, watchin the world wake up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> That's my favorite part of the day. Sittin, watchin the world wake up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## JimInks

Finished running errands and this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Thig

Pipeworks and Wilke #191.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ashton Golden Flake in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. It's very hot and humid, so I'm staying indoors the rest of the day. Watching the Brewers-Yankees game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Oxford Flake in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JustJoshua

Mac baren plum cake. Happy Saturday all.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Torben Dansk No. 2 Oriental in a Rock Cob pipe with home made balsa 6mm filter while watching the movie "Security" [2017]
A retired combatant US Marines Captain is looking for a job and as a security guard in a Mall is defending a little girl which is in a Witness Protection Program. Against him and the inexperience security team has a group of armed terrorists so that brave Marine has to improvise and fight as hard as he can to save her.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of Iwan Ries Three Star Blue in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Kutztown Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Nats game as I clean a few pipes.


----------



## eliot

I gave up on my cigar and lit up some Autumn Evening in my new mini bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Heinrichs #211 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burly in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs and pinto beans dinner with a bowl of Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Companion in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Watching a documentary about President Madison.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## DSturg369

Slowly sipping some CH in a cob while online gaming.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, hot sunny day here in Athens with 35°C, here is a snap shot from a local Cafe.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Part way through the bowl already. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Frog Morton Cellar in the Aldo Velani,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys No44 in an Iversson design Stanwell,


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Listening to an interview with Phil Leslie, who wrote a lot of old radio shows, including The Great Gildersleeve and Fibber McGee and Molly (we named our cat Molly after Mrs. McGee).


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Thig

Cult Blood Red Moon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 1995 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Skandinavik Mixture while watching "The Revenant" [2016]


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of my stash of Cope’s Escudo in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Watching a documentary on The Museum of the American Revolution on C-Span 3.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful brisket and potato salad dinner with a bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in the Il Ceppo,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of this tin of Old Companion in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem. 

I'm going to have a very busy work week ahead, so I'll be off line until the weekend. Have fun, everybody.


----------



## eliot

No picture since it was too dark, but I had something called Captains Blend #1 from my local tobacconist. Smoked it in my Dagner cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron, Old Dark Fired in the Radice,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, i went to the market here in Athens to buy a new keyboard-case for my tablet and a usb stick for my laptop.










Now i am smoking Michael Apitz Den Danske Drøm in a Passatore.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Speraaa from Greece, i went to the market here in Athens to buy a new keyboard-case for my tablet and a usb stick for my laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i am smoking Michael Apitz Den Danske Drøm in a Passatore.


Is there a pattern on the pipe, or is that a reflection? Beautiful pipe!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH Curly Cut Deluxe in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking 4noggins Alamosa in a MM with home made balsa 6mm filter, ice water beside me while watching the Mine [2017].










After a failed "hit" in a terrosrist during a mission in North Africa, A US Marine Mike Stevens finds himself trapped on a land mine. If he moves, the mine will explode. Exposed to the desert elements, he must survive the dangers of the desert and battle the psychological and physical toll of the treacherous conditions, remaining motionless for two days waiting for help. 
This is not a crappy movie "i eliminate 60 people with my rifle without to reload" or full of politics, this movie shows the oxymoron which exists sometimes in our Life, how a man reach his limits as is one step away from death, the willing to protect your comrade, the Camaraderie...it's a _"must see"_ movie!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stokkbye 2012 LNF in a Bjarne Viking,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire - Cesare Barontini [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland Drama Reserve in a 'Italian' basket pipe,


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I enjoyed a bowl of Haunted Bookshelf in one of my Johs pipes last night.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dan Pipe Jubilee 30 - Pipex [modified].


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Is there a pattern on the pipe, or is that a reflection? Beautiful pipe!!!


Thank you sir! It's a carbon look pipe,of course it's not real carbon but some kind of [very resistand] tape wrapped around. :wink2:

http://www.mybazaar.de/CARBON_471013.jpg

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41o0Ns-jrCL.jpg


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of royal yacht in my mm nose warmer on my 16071st day on this spinning marble.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

UBC03 said:


> Bowl of royal yacht in my mm nose warmer on my 16071st day on this spinning marble.


Wait. What? Did I miss something? That puts your birthday on July 1st according to my calculations.
Happy late birthday Brother!!
I'll get those Acid Green Kuba Candelas in the mail first thing tomorrow morning.:smile2:


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> Wait. What? Did I miss something? That puts your birthday on July 1st according to my calculations.
> Happy late birthday Brother!!
> I'll get those Acid Green Kuba Candelas in the mail first thing tomorrow morning.:smile2:


I didn't do the math Google did..lol

But ya yesterday was my 44th

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> I didn't do the math Google did..lol
> 
> But ya yesterday was my 44th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Congratulations on surviving another one!


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Congratulations on surviving another one!


Staggered through another one... If this year was a boxing match there woulda been a couple standing 8 counts..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Astleys No. 88 Matured Dark Virginia - Stanwell Zebrano.


----------



## droy1958

Too dang hot to sit out for a cigar, so a dose of Kake in the Kaywoodie.....


----------



## eliot

Cracked open my first tin of Blood Red Moon Cult and had a bowl in the bullcob. I loved it. It tastes great and the aroma reminds me of shisha.


----------



## eliot

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH Curly Cut Deluxe in the Bamboo Dog,
> View attachment 133705


Beautiful pipe you got there. I like how the bowl forms seamlessly into the bamboo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> Beautiful pipe you got there. I like how the bowl forms seamlessly into the bamboo.


Thank you, Robert doesn't make a whole lot of pipes per year and seems to have settled on this style. I'm not normally into the Bamboo but this is one of those pipes that really 'spoke' to me, then to top it off when I showed it to the wife she said I should get it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, we had hot morning here in Athens with 37°C at least.










Robert McConnell Red Roses - Ferretti [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in a 40's era Comoy's 734


----------



## JohnBrody15

East India Trading Company's Officers Club in a Smoke Master Bard pipe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Some 2014 SG Full Virginia Flake in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of McClelland Acadian Ribbon in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer. Ice water and bergs is my drink. One job done, another to follow soon.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, hot day here in Athens with 34° C. I am making preparations for my summer vacations, i bought one pair of polarized sunglasses, two straw hats and a cotton cap in blue.










McClelland 620 Mocha Black - Savinelli.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had about half a bowl each of OJK and FVF left from what I prepped yesterday, mixed em together and loaded the Comoy's 734, so far this is a winner! The FVF seems to bring out the Burly's nuttyness and adds a sweet note that is quite nice 👍


----------



## JimInks

Started off my smoking day with 1970s Heine's Blend in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Am about quarter of the way through this bowl. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.

I'm noticing this blend is very different than the current Sutliff version is. Looks like I'll be adding a review of this version to that of the current production.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary about the 1967 Red Sox.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Red Carpet in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Yankees-Red Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Original Stonehenge in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The new Stonehenge in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of this day.


----------



## eliot

Some Autumn Evening in my CCN cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG FVF in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Alaskan salmon and baked potato dinner with a bowl of G&H Louisiana Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. The Yankees and Red Sox are still playing, tied 1-1 as they go into the 15th inning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LBF in a Stanwell Featherweight,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will finish my smoking day. Had a few bowls in between posts, but couldn't log on until now.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Greece, here is a photo from my visit in a local Cafe in Athens.










DTM Lotus - Fallion [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Big Ben bent dog,


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> PS LBF in a Stanwell Featherweight,
> View attachment 134977


I love the simplicity of this pipe.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Watch City Slice, Comoy's Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.

I'm getting error messages like I got last night. Can't get back on unless I go to "Bookmarks" and click on it.


----------



## ebnash

Carter Hall for the first time in a new pipe. Dagner Poker and it tastes terrible. The new pipe had a strong smell of cedar/pine all over so i assume this is what's affecting smoke. 

Tried to contact Dagner but they do not respond to my email. Very disappointing customer service.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Been a busy day so far.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ladies & Gentlemen tomorrow i am starting my 3 weeks vacations, according to the schedule i will travel in two islands and maybe a third. With the grace of God when i return i will post many pipe smoking photos from each Cafe i will visit. I will be out of internet [forum] in purpose, greetings to all of you, best regards from Athens-Greece!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen tomorrow i am starting my 3 weeks vacations, according to the schedule i will travel in two islands and maybe a third. With the grace of God when i return i will post many pipe smoking photos from each Cafe i will visit. I will be out of internet [forum] in purpose, greetings to all of you, best regards from Athens-Greece!


Have a safe trip Sid! Hope you have a relaxing time.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Toasted Burley (No.312) in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Busy editing a few of my tobacco reviews.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen tomorrow i am starting my 3 weeks vacations, according to the schedule i will travel in two islands and maybe a third. With the grace of God when i return i will post many pipe smoking photos from each Cafe i will visit. I will be out of internet [forum] in purpose, greetings to all of you, best regards from Athens-Greece!


Enjoy Sid

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of Billy Budd in a mm while finishing some painting and carpet.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Stonehenge in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Walther Squashed tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and sweet corn dinner with a bowl of Original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS #41 in an Ivarsson design Stanwell,


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Watching the Yankees-Red Sox game on ESPN.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, Dunhill Aperitif(misspelled on the jar and was too lazy to fix:mmph in a Grandmaster estate pipe I got off ebay for pretty cheap. I think the Grandmaster was a budget pipe made by Comoy. Its got a twin bore stem which I've never seen before but is cool none the less.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Heine's Blend in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Granger in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## ebnash

Trying for another bowl of CH in the new Dagner but still pretty rough with the chem taste. Perhaps I should try another known good tobacco from my stash to rule out a funky pouch...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Been out chatting with neighbors on this hot and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Listening to Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Carolina Red Flake in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Have enough left for most of a bowl. Went to the eye doctor and he said I didn't need glasses. :grin2:


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Carolina Red Flake in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Have enough left for most of a bowl. Went to the eye doctor and he said I didn't need glasses. :grin2:


Glad to see yours made it through the mold recall also.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Love this pipe! Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Glad to see yours made it through the mold recall also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Actually, it didn't. I had to send mine back. A friend sent me two bowls, so that's what I was smoking.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Actually, it didn't. I had to send mine back. A friend sent me two bowls, so that's what I was smoking.


I had no issues..for once

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after enjoying pizza with a bowl of C&D Christmas Blend 2015 Golden Days of Yore in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Red Sox-Jays game.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Half & Half in a MM Marcus Cob. Will light up a cigar later.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## droy1958

SG FVF in a Kaywoodie. Going through my pipes trying to decide what to sell as I don't need a friggin' hundred of them.....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Rowland in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H American Coffee Caramel in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Watching the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Taking a short work break as I listen to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Three Sails in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading pipes for the day,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement bent billiard 
WCC Old Dominion in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Carter Hall in a Bariccini
D&R Two Timer and PS LBF in the pouches


----------



## ebnash

Hiland's Snowflake in the Rossi 8123. Great morning sweetness with coffee. Made to sure to add a little foot for Dino.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Hiland's Snowflake in the Rossi 8123. Great morning sweetness with coffee. Made to sure to add a little foot for Dino.


I'm gonna start smackin yunz guys around.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane soda is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Christmas Blend 2015 Golden Days of Yore in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Should finish this before going to see the Wonder Woman movie.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Should finish this before going to see the Wonder Woman movie.


Heard it was great. My oldest and her son saw it. She couldn't stop talking about it. She'd never had any interest in it before. No tv show or comics. So she went in totally unaware of any of the backstory. So that may have made a difference. Hope you enjoy it..let me know

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Uhle’s Blend 114 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## ebnash

Trying Prince Albert for the 1st time in my MM Cob.

Ped free, @UBC03


----------



## droy1958

Comoy's and 965....


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Trying Prince Albert for the 1st time in my MM Cob.
> 
> Ped free, @UBC03


That deserves more than a like       

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Heard it was great. My oldest and her son saw it. She couldn't stop talking about it. She'd never had any interest in it before. No tv show or comics. So she went in totally unaware of any of the backstory. So that may have made a difference. Hope you enjoy it..let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I thought there were a few slow parts and some reaction shots that lingered too long, but, even though it's not the Wonder Woman I grew up with, it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of aged MacBaren Navy Flake in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Half Va., Half Burley with dark fired Kentucky in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, black ebonite stem with an aluminum band.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Persian Slipper in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for about three bowls. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for the day,
Haunted Bookshop in the Bariccini 
Exhausted Rooster in a Crown Achievement pot
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
WCC Old Dominion in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Carter Hall, Two Timer Gold and PS LBF in pouches just in case


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Pistachio (No.27) in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

About to hit the backyard hammock with a bowl of Telegraph Hill in one of my trusty cobs. Been loving this one lately. Both sweet and spicy.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early on this hot and humid day: 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Breaking in my first pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Breaking in my first pipe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just a reminder, we still have the piper pass goin on..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

UBC03 said:


> Just a reminder, we still have the piper pass goin on..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Those meds have you moving slow lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a Mongolian Beef dinner with a bowl of Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Have enough left of my open stash for another bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Peter Stokkebye Toasted Burley (No.312) in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Mike2147

A little EMP for the ride home this AM... in the Peterson Army mount.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching From Russia With Love.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Heine's Blend in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of ICB Root Beer is my drink. Watching the D-Backs-Reds game.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog and a black acrylic stem. Thought I'd see how a big bowl of this would perform. Delicious, but it's a loooooong smoke. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Pistachio (No.27) in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying the last of my open stash of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of this day.


----------



## NightFish

About to settle down or a bowl of G.L. Pease Quiet Nights. There's a lot going on in this one compared to many of the blends I've smoked lately. To me it's very flavorful, savory, and rich. It's sweet, salty, tangy, bitter, smoky, a little spicy and sour too, all balanced nicely. I just put a few tins away and look forward to seeing how it does with some age on it.

Smoked some Orlik Golden Sliced and some MyMixture 965 earlier today also.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after enjoying some wonderful chili cheese hot dogs and tater tots and am now smoking Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after enjoying some wonderful chili cheese hot dogs and tater tots and am now smoking Now smoking the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bent straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


Just read your review.. Sounds great..is it available on this side of the pond yet?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Motzek Herbst 84 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Getting set to watch the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Just read your review.. Sounds great..is it available on this side of the pond yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


It hasn't been made since the Spring of last year, but the man who took over Motzek's operation said he would bring Strang back, though God only knows when that will be.


----------



## JimInks

Aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band.


----------



## NightFish

SPC Plum Pudding will be my last bowl of the night. Smoking it out on the deck at dusk while watching the bats pour out of the trees and into a frenzy above my yard. It's amazing that they don't crash into each other.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Working and phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Mike2147

NightFish said:


> SPC Plumb Pudding will be my last bowl of the night. Smoking it out on the deck at dusk while watching the bats pour out of the trees and into a frenzy above my yard. It's amazing that they don't crash into each other.


Love that stuff! Have you tried the reserve yet? Sooooo much nicer.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Work is done for the day, and it's time for Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Carolina Red Flake in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

Mike2147 said:


> Love that stuff! Have you tried the reserve yet? Sooooo much nicer.


Not yet. I'll check it out. Timing is good because what you see in the picture is all that I have left. It will be on my next order for sure. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JimInks

Part through my last smoke of the day, which is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Burlington on Whyte Tobacconist Festival 2017 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer. Watching Mad Dog Russo and waiting for the daily mail.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Cardinals game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Lane Vanilla Black Cavendish in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. 

Must be a hot day. Not seeing much smoking today.


----------



## NightFish

About to stuff my cob with Old Dark Fired and give this unfinished briar I bought from Amazon a rubdown with mahogany Fiebing's. One step closer to finding out what this briar thing is all about.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching a documentary on Babe Ruth.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner and am part way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Got twelve new to me D&R blends to review today. That'll keep me busy.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Phone chatting with the fellow who gifted me this great pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Uncle Scott's All Natural Root Beer is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #191 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite stem. Watching GoldenEye.


----------



## JustJoshua

War horse ready cut in the country gent pipe after some breakfast and coffee. Going to be a hot day her again here. Be good all!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Heine's Blend in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Having a busy day so far.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Mike2147

JimInks said:


> Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


Interested in hearing your thoughts on this one when ya get a chance.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Mike2147 said:


> Interested in hearing your thoughts on this one when ya get a chance.


I reviewed it a while back at TR.com. Please check it out. It's worth buying.

Now smoking Watch City Persian Slipper in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Cubs-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Dinner's running late so I'll get in another smoke: D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Middle Eastern dinner with a bowl of C&D Star of the East Gold in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Drew Estate Grand Central in an unknown briar


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 1995 in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Vengeur Silver in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Working and listening to the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Working and listening to the Braves-Dodgers game.


JimInks, I love your descriptions and your awesome collection of pipes and tobacco. You are an inspiration! :vs_clap:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Still at work.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> JimInks, I love your descriptions and your awesome collection of pipes and tobacco. You are an inspiration! :vs_clap:


I thank you for the kind words, sir! :smile2:

Just finished smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a BigBen Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

About a third left of this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. My cats, Suzy and Molly, were so happy to see me wake up that they allowed me the honor of feeding them tuna. Gee, how lucky can a man be, I wonder?


----------



## Mike2147

JimInks said:


> Now smoking aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Working and listening to the Braves-Dodgers game.


Now that sounds like a beauty of a pipe. Would love to see pics!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after lunch with a bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in the BigBen Bulldog, yes a lot of time I wii smoke back to back bowls out of the same pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. A bottle of Dad's Root Beer is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink as I watch the Braves and Dodgers game.


----------



## Three Lions

Enjoying Esoterica Stonehaven in a Peterson Christmas 2015 (408 shape) accompanied by Russian Caravan tea (black, no sugar).

TL


----------



## JimInks

D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Mike2147 said:


> Now that sounds like a beauty of a pipe. Would love to see pics!


Here are my three pre-republic Petersons.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic stem. Working on D&R reviews.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Signed up at tobacco reviews dot com and I'm wish-listing all this stuff you guys are talking about. @JimInks, I notice you've got some reviews there. Good stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful fried chicken and home made potato salad with a bowl of D&R Ramback Gold in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Cardinals game.


----------



## JimInks

JohnBrody15 said:


> Signed up at tobacco reviews dot com and I'm wish-listing all this stuff you guys are talking about. @*JimInks*, I notice you've got some reviews there. Good stuff.


Thank you for the kind words. It's a great site to help you gauge your interests.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Il Ceppo bent billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Moonraker, which is not one of the better Bond movies.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of G&H American Coffee Caramel in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Relaxing as I talk tobacco with a friend.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## sweetbriar

McClelland's 40th anniversary (2017) in a Peterson Meerschaum B10..

hope all havin' a good day..


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Heine's Blend in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. And chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching Molly chasing Suzy around the den.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Cubs-White Sox.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Having a short smoke: Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mexican dinner with a bowl of D&R Rowland Gold in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Wyatt Earp and then the Braves-Diamondbacks game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Persian Slipper in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Every time I venture out of this thread, I get an error message. Sometimes, I even get them when I post a smoke. Any ideas on what to do? It happened twice on this particular post. Is this why others aren't posting much smokes lately? I sure see too many of my smokes in a row.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco now that my work is done for the day.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Every time I venture out of this thread, I get an error message. Sometimes, I even get them when I post a smoke. Any ideas on what to do? It happened twice on this particular post. Is this why others aren't posting much smokes lately? I sure see too many of my smokes in a row.


Jim, many IOS users are experiencing problems within the PUFF site and if I remember correctly you are using a MAC. For the most part, its the iPad and iPhone users getting slammed with horrible pop ups and prize announcements hindering the ability to even navigate within PUFF.

I would suggest to screenshot your error and post it to the Puff.com Site Help and Support section as I see there are others reporting MAC related problems.

Good luck and the reason you see so many of your own smokes in a row is because some of us just don't have the time or ability to smoke many bowls throughout the day, some of us do not smoke inside our home, and for me I just can't smoke that much. Please don't let this slow you down from posting. I enjoy seeing all of your posts and it inspires me to look into different tobaccos.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Every time I venture out of this thread, I get an error message. Sometimes, I even get them when I post a smoke. Any ideas on what to do? It happened twice on this particular post. Is this why others aren't posting much smokes lately? I sure see too many of my smokes in a row.


I posted this in the support section.

As far as pipes and cigar smoking lately.
I had a tooth pulled and was told to wait a bit.. It's drivin me insane. Think I may give it a shot today.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

@JimInks.. Are you using a Mac and what browser are you using.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of fm cellar..I love this stuff. I'm down to 2 tins. Gotta throw some on my next order.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> @*JimInks*.. Are you using a Mac and what browser are you using.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm using an IBook and Firefox 54.0.1.

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> I'm using an IBook and Firefox 54.0.1.
> 
> Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


Message relayed..Waiting for a response..

I'd like to be of more help but my computer knowledge is shall we say...miniscule..

I was trying to watch Netflix on one of Rhon's laptops. I had to ask where the mouse was... Yep I'm a moron

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Dr. Pepper made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Cubs-White Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking C&D Seersucker in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> A couple minutes away from smoking C&D Seersucker in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


I sent a pm to you about possible fixes.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Jim, many IOS users are experiencing problems within the PUFF site and if I remember correctly you are using a MAC. For the most part, its the iPad and iPhone users getting slammed with horrible pop ups and prize announcements hindering the ability to even navigate within PUFF.
> 
> I would suggest to screenshot your error and post it to the Puff.com Site Help and Support section as I see there are others reporting MAC related problems.
> 
> Good luck and the reason you see so many of your own smokes in a row is because some of us just don't have the time or ability to smoke many bowls throughout the day, some of us do not smoke inside our home, and for me I just can't smoke that much. Please don't let this slow you down from posting. I enjoy seeing all of your posts and it inspires me to look into different tobaccos.


Here lately sometimes I can't even log on quick enough to GET to the Forum


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner with a bowl of Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.

I got the "Secure Connection Failed" message when I tried to post this.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Radice oil cured twin bore,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Bishop’s Move in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Aged Rotary Navy Cut in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band. Have enough left for a couple bowls. Watching the Braves-D-backs game, and will listen to the rest when I go to work.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about comics.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Starting to run low on my open stash of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day as I watch Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 H&H 10 to Midnight in a sunflowered meer,


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst ia my drink.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst ia my drink.


Is this your favorite tobacco?:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Heine's Blend in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Is this your favorite tobacco?:wink2:


It's one of them.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Having a busy day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Having a busy day.


Did the tech person reach you?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Star of the East Gold in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-D-Backs game.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Did the tech person reach you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes. I'll check it out soon, though I got the Failed Connection message trying to post this.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Yes. I'll check it out soon, though I got the Failed Connection message trying to post this.


I think they were tired of my relaying messages and I'm sure bungling a few along the way.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peterson 3P in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Peretti Oxford Flake in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

From earlier this afternoon while finishing some paperwork, Viprati in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Ramback Balkan in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Waiting for dinner and the Cubs-White Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a great shrimp and potato salad dinner with a bowl of Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching the Cubs-White Sox play.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Persian Slipper in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching another Perry Mason. Sad to hear of the passing of one of the greatest radio and cartoon voice actors in American history, June Foray. She would have been 100 years old in 54 days. RIP.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for the day,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
PS LBF in a Bariccini bent Billiard 
D&R Two Timer Gold with a pinch of Lat in a Stanwell Featherweight 
SG St James Flake in a Ivarsson/Stanwell 
WCC Slices it the pouch just in case!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Brother Orchid starring some fella who looks like me, see. Myeah!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Sambuca in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching City For Conquest starring Cagney.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dan Tobacco Tordenskjold Virginia Slices in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R A.B. Rimboche in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H American Coffee Caramel in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Star of the East Gold in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops, green beans and mac 'n cheese dinner with a dessert smoke: Peter Stokkebye Pistachio (No.27) in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching the Rays-Yankees game.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.

Going to take a forum break for a bit. Please post in my absence.


----------



## ebnash

Well, just posting to say hello and hoping you are all enjoying your smokes. I've been traveling pretty much non stop for the last couple weeks and unfortunately I've been in places that are either unsafe to walk around outside smoking or the temps are just too hot to be out walking around smoking. Plus the added pain that travel brings on carrying fire. 

Enjoy your smokes and post about them.


----------



## gtechva

Cornell & Diehl Bijou in a smooth straight Irish Second with a small pour of Blanton's Bourbon


----------



## ebnash

Sorry, no pic but I am back home for at least a week so this morning, I enjoyed a pipe with my coffee. A Medium English blend from West Coast Cigars that I really enjoyed in a recently cleaned MM Cob. This was the 1st pipe tobacco I ever smoked and I hated it. I smoked it in the cob a couple weeks ago and hated it again due to what I can only assume is Lakeland since it had the "old lady" note in the air and the taste was horribly floral.

This mornings session with this tobacco was quite enjoyable while I went through and did overdue firearm maintenance. I think I will be cleaning the bowl and shank more often with alcohol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Haunted Bookshop, in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JohnBrody15

My go to Old Dublin in my go to Savinelli.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Ivasson/Stanwell,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Woodbridge in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Davetopay

Had some Dan era Milongra in a Sav billiard. Very nice as far as aromatics go. The topping was in the aroma and not so much in the taste. tasted of very nics VA and the gentle vitamin N hit was appreciated as the LBF I had last night was a wallop after not piping for a number of years.


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Royal Yacht in an unknown briar. Surely one of my favorites so far. I love that creamy peach punch...


----------



## UBC03

I had some freshly opened fm cellar. The last few bowls were from a 5 year old jar(gifted to me)...man what a difference. The aged stuff was plums and pepper.. New stuff a little pepper. Think I'll sit on the cans I have.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Some Blood Red Moon Cult in the mini bulldog


----------



## JohnBrody15

In a no-name briar. Excellent stuff.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## ebnash

West Coast English Blend in MM Cob before I head off to bed


----------



## Stonedog

Good morning from Suwanee, Georgia!

A little 5 year old Haddo's Delight in a MM Marcus. This is my favorite blend bar none but just a tad too much vitamin N first thing in the morning. :wink2:

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## ebnash

Prince Albert in a Dagner Pot. Not complex at all, but makes me very happy to smoke it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LBF in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellands Blackwoods in the Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Haunted Bookshop in a McWhorter Billard


----------



## ebnash

Another long busy day, so I'm up in the garage late again tonight winding down enjoying a bowl of Hiland Snow Flake in a Rossi 8123 with large glass of Woodford Reserve and Soda.


----------



## ebnash

This morning with coffee while listening to the mountain wake up. Royal Yacht in the Rossi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellands 2045 in a Savinelli bent Dublin,







Spicy, Sweet, tart and smokey, If FMC started talking roids and developed an attitude this is what it might taste like, kinda, maybe.


----------



## JohnBrody15

using tapatalk for the first time. Wow.... definitely a different experience.

officers club in an estate pipe I was messing around with, with the meerschaum lined bowl. Interesting experience. Lot of relights...... I used a tamp to pack it which I've never done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> using tapatalk for the first time. Wow.... definitely a different experience.
> 
> officers club in an estate pipe I was messing around with, with the meerschaum lined bowl. Interesting experience. Lot of relights...... I used a tamp to pack it which I've never done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It gets easier with time

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

UBC03 said:


> It gets easier with time
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Packing or using tapatalk lol Tapatalk was weird given I'm used to using a computer. Packing, I might stick with using a finger over a tamp tool, but I'll keep playing around with it.


----------



## UBC03

Both...words of advice if you're gonna stick with using your finger as a tamper.. Do not have any thing sticky on your finger i.e... Paint, grease, or moisturizer(if you're fancy like that).. Burning embers stuck to your finger tip sucks.. I was painting my mil house, smoking, and as usual not thinking. Had paint on my finger along with a bunch of burning embers..lesson learned quickly.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

UBC03 said:


> Both...words of advice if you're gonna stick with using your finger as a tamper.. Do not have any thing sticky on your finger i.e... Paint, grease, or moisturizer(if you're fancy like that).. Burning embers stuck to your finger tip sucks.. I was painting my mil house, smoking, and as usual not thinking. Had paint on my finger along with a bunch of burning embers..lesson learned quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Some of the best lessons are learned the had way! I used to Ash the bowl into my palm,,,


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Some of the best lessons are learned the had way! I used to Ash the bowl into my palm,,,


I still do..I've cooked myself a couple times. But I don't like tapping the bowl in hard surfaces.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

UBC03 said:


> I still do..I've cooked myself a couple times. But I don't like tapping the bowl in hard surfaces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I use a kabob skewer to pick out what's left.

Currently I'm smoking something called Crown Achievement. It's good.


----------



## UBC03

I tap it, then wipe it out with a used bristled pipe cleaner.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Oh yeah, definitely using a tamp while smoking, for the most part. I mean using a tamp instead of my finger to pack the bowl. I think I packed it too tight when I used the tamp. Definitely burned fingers are not good lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland 5100 in a Comoys Bulldog


----------



## Del Fuego

Dunhill Nightcap in my cob. I smoke it lightly, but noticed significant flavors when making big plumes of smoke. Nice stuff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a sunflowered meer,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a twin bore Radice,


----------



## ebnash

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey in an unknown Briar. Not really what I expected. Pretty flat on flavor and aroma.


----------



## ebnash

Just finished installing a window AC in the house. Now up in the garage doing some Mountain Bike maintenance and enjoying a bowl of DE Grand Central while Sherman sleeps on couch couch


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&H Curly Cut Deluxe for the inaugural bowl,


----------



## UBC03

2 bowls of fm cellar in my truck pipe
Bowl of Edward g Robinson ok my comoy
Bowl of de grand central in an mm nose warmer

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Cornell and Diehl Epiphany. Kicked my ass and put me to sleep for about 4 hours. Great stuff!


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> 2 bowls of fm cellar in my truck pipe
> Bowl of Edward g Robinson ok my comoy
> Bowl of de grand central in an mm nose warmer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good to see someone picked up some EGR after all of Jims posts of smoking it. So what do you think?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, greetings from Athens-Greece! I just returned from my summer vacations which i could decribe them as "adventurous"...
The first 2 days we had rain so i couldn't swim in the sea, i cut first the left and another day the right foot in a shell on the beach, a wasp in a Kamikazi mission pinched me inside the right palm and swollen for 3-4 days, one noon the forest some kilometres away from us caught fire, i hit the bottom of my car in a bulge of a provincial road because i didn't knew the root very well, another day i step on a sea urchin with the left so i could not walk fast for few days, one afternoon due to a suddenly storm a thunder hit the pole which was bedise the neighboor's house so we did not had electricity for 2 hours.
Nevertheless i visited 2 islands, i saw new places, i drink coffee in many Cafe with wonderful view, i took many pictures and some of them are with pipes so i will start post them here.










Here are the pipes that i had in my vacations. By God's grace i am back with you my fellow pipe smokers.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, greetings from Athens-Greece! I just returned from my summer vacations which i could decribe them as "adventurous"...
> The first 2 days we had rain so i couldn't swim in the sea, i cut first the left and another day the right foot in a shell on the beach, a wasp in a Kamikazi mission pinched me inside the right palm and swollen for 3-4 days, one noon the forest some kilometres away from us caught fire, i hit the bottom of my car in a bulge of a provincial road because i didn't knew the root very well, another day i step on a sea urchin with the left so i could not walk fast for few days, one afternoon due to a suddenly storm a thunder hit the pole which was bedise the neighboor's house so we did not had electricity for 2 hours.
> Nevertheless i visited 2 islands, i saw new places, i drink coffee in many Cafe with wonderful view, i took many pictures and some of them are with pipes so i will start post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pipes that i had in my vacations. By God's grace i am back with you my fellow pipe smokers.


Happy that your back safely, looking forward to seeing your pictures!


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, greetings from Athens-Greece! I just returned from my summer vacations which i could decribe them as "adventurous"...
> The first 2 days we had rain so i couldn't swim in the sea, i cut first the left and another day the right foot in a shell on the beach, a wasp in a Kamikazi mission pinched me inside the right palm and swollen for 3-4 days, one noon the forest some kilometres away from us caught fire, i hit the bottom of my car in a bulge of a provincial road because i didn't knew the root very well, another day i step on a sea urchin with the left so i could not walk fast for few days, one afternoon due to a suddenly storm a thunder hit the pole which was bedise the neighboor's house so we did not had electricity for 2 hours.
> Nevertheless i visited 2 islands, i saw new places, i drink coffee in many Cafe with wonderful view, i took many pictures and some of them are with pipes so i will start post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pipes that i had in my vacations. By God's grace i am back with you my fellow pipe smokers.


Glad to see you're home safely.. Sounds like mother nature roughed you up a bit.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Good to see someone picked up some EGR after all of Jims posts of smoking it. So what do you think?


 @Del Fuego got it for me on the pif.
I need to give it a few more bowls before I could judge it. It smoked well right outta the tin, nothing but ash in left. I need to try it before my daily bowls of fm so I don't compare it. I picked up a little plum, tobacco and spice but a weird ,slight chemical taste hung around in the background through half the bowl and completely distracted me. I kept trying to pin point it. All I can compare it to is when you walk into a freshly cleaned restroom. That chemical,perfumey smell.

It wasn't what I expected. But neither was fm or plum pudding. Took a few bowls for those to climb to the top of my list.

That's what I like about piping you can give things multiple chances and it doesn't cost you 20 bucks. Makes me wonder how many go to cigars I've passed up because I found the first one or two, not in my wheelhouse.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

Pipe: Savinelli Linea 76
Tobacco: 2007 Mac B Dark Twist, jarred in the back of the cupboard since it's purchase.
Coffee: Good old Cafe Bustelo.....black
:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&H Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> G&H Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,
> View attachment 140497


Beautiful pipe. I always wondered how durable a bamboo shaft is.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe. I always wondered how durable a bamboo shaft is.


Bamboo is pretty tuff, this one has a stainless tenon on each end of the Bamboo, so far it's holding up very well.


----------



## eliot

Boswell No Bite. It tastes just as good as it smells.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hiland's Petes Moss in a Peterson Aran


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you Gentlemen!



















The first two were like an Autumn days...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for the day,
Viprati in a Stanwell/Iversson 
WCC in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Two Timer Gold with a pinch of Nightcap in a Bariccini 
Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
Carter Hall and WCC Slices pouched just in case


----------



## Piper

First post in this thread. Can't seem to download picture in correct size.

GLP Stonehenge Flake in Dunhill Group 5 Ring Shell Billiard


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> First post in this thread. Can't seem to download picture in correct size.
> 
> GLP Stonehenge Flake in Dunhill Group 5 Ring Shell Billiard


The pipes too damn BIG , that's why it won't download..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> The pipes too damn BIG , that's why it won't download..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


More like my smart phone photo skills are even worse than yours!:wink2:


----------



## Piper

On a bit of a GLP kick, trying some recent purchases. Rainy lazy afternoon on vacation. Currently enjoying Blackpoint out of 50-year-old Jeantet _small_ (hello UBC03) Canadian panel with a chewed-through stem. As Sid.Stavros would say: Tanqueray and tonic is my drink.


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> More like my smart phone photo skills are even worse than yours!:wink2:


That's sad..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Del Fuego

Piper said:


> First post in this thread. Can't seem to download picture in correct size.
> 
> GLP Stonehenge Flake in Dunhill Group 5 Ring Shell Billiard


You can drag and drop the photo in the "Drag files here to attach!" directly below. It will size it automatically (Usually).

It's not in my pipe yet, but will be soon. Todays pickup.


----------



## Piper

Del Fuego said:


> You can drag and drop the photo in the "Drag files here to attach!" directly below. It will size it automatically (Usually).
> 
> It's not in my pipe yet, but will be soon. Todays pickup.


Thanks Del Fuego, I tried it in my initial post and got a gigantic closeup of my table. i had to hunt around with my mouse to find the pipe and couldn't do it. I was afraid to post it but I'll try again in this post.

Didn't seem to work


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Thanks Del Fuego, I tried it in my initial post and got a gigantic closeup of my table. i had to hunt around with my mouse to find the pipe and couldn't do it. I was afraid to post it but I'll try again in this post.
> 
> Didn't seem to work


Drag & drop doesn't work from my IPad I have to 'go advanced ' click on the paper clip icon and then I can load a pic


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne, thanks for the tip 

GLP Cumberland in a Stanwell Design Choice. Tobacco is a little crumbly, pleasant but a bit meh.


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> Thanks Del Fuego, I tried it in my initial post and got a gigantic closeup of my table. i had to hunt around with my mouse to find the pipe and couldn't do it. I was afraid to post it but I'll try again in this post.
> 
> Didn't seem to work


Tapatalk is idiot proof when it comes to pics.. I don't even remember how to do it on the regular site.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Il Ceppo


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## eliot

My first bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop with some coffee. I was expecting a mild smoke, but am pleasantly surprised at how strong this blend actually is.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> My first bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop with some coffee. I was expecting a mild smoke, but am pleasantly surprised at how strong this blend actually is.


Told you it was one of my favorites..that shoulda been a hint..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Told you it was one of my favorites..that shoulda been a hint..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You've never steered me wrong.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> You've never steered me wrong.


Exactly..so back to that ocean front property in Kansas I'm selling..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

UBC03 said:


> Exactly..so back to that ocean front property in Kansas I'm selling..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Ah yes, just a short 20hr drive to the beach!


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> Ah yes, just a short 20hr drive to the beach!


Give or take. But the price is right..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

eliot said:


> My first bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop with some coffee. I was expecting a mild smoke, but am pleasantly surprised at how strong this blend actually is.


This might be the first time I've heard HB and mild used in the same sentence!


----------



## eliot

OneStrangeOne said:


> This might be the first time I've heard HB and mild used in the same sentence!


I guess I would say mild in flavor. However, the nicotine kick...


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> I guess I would say mild in flavor. However, the nicotine kick...


The next time you order throw some royal yacht in your cart.. It's got both.. It's my top pick for nic and taste

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

eliot said:


> My first bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop with some coffee. I was expecting a mild smoke, but am pleasantly surprised at how strong this blend actually is.


I may have to make a second order for myself soon then. I've heard nothing but good things about that blend. When I mentioned it to my buddy he was saying it was also on his short list.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> I may have to make a second order for myself soon then. I've heard nothing but good things about that blend. When I mentioned it to my buddy he was saying it was also on his short list.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Like I said.. Add royal yacht too

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Like I said.. Add royal yacht too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Sounds good to me.. I've faith in your judgement.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sid.Stavros said:


>


That looks like a great place to relax and enjoy a smoke.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Sounds good to me.. I've faith in your judgement.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Be careful, it's a big hitter.lol

It gave me the nic hics if I power smoked it.


Alrightdriver said:


> That looks like a great place to relax and enjoy a smoke.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Always great pics

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

I'm thinking Grey Havens, maybe? I really shouldn't open something else as I have a few tins working at once.....


----------



## ebnash

Like I said.. Add royal yacht too

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

I will 2nd that suggestion. While I don't seem to get nic kick from anything, I really love the flavor profile on Royal Yacht. And I was inspired to buy it reading a post of Dino's a while back. Supposedly, Monkey Man turned him on to it.


----------



## ebnash

Double Post...


----------



## Davetopay

Davetopay said:


> I'm thinking Grey Havens, maybe? I really shouldn't open something else as I have a few tins working at once.....


Changed course md landed on some Dark Twist.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Watch City Cigar Quints Own,


----------



## JohnBrody15

I just opened this tin from oct of last year. Not sure about it.... i liked the book though. Read it in 10th grade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Watch City Cigar Quints Own,
> View attachment 141177


That is one good looking pipe.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Greece, we have 34°C here in Athens.


----------



## NightFish

I haven't been active on here much lately because I've hardly been home at all in the last 3-4 weeks and I'm not a smart phone guy. I have been smoking my pipe at least twice a day and been stuck on Frog Morton and Quiet Nights for the most part. Tonight's Telegraph Hill was a nice lighter feeling change of pace to all of that heavy latakia. I really like FM and QN and latakia in general but it sure is nice to be home again with access to my tobacco stash and some more variety.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633,


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


>


Sid.Stavros, I like your blog. Now I know why you have so many beautiful pipes and take such beautiful pictures: you're an artist! :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Yesterday had 2 bowls of FM cellar, de grand central, and royal yacht. It was a nice night around the fire.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Bayou Morning ib a Savinelli 320 KS Joker.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alpedhuez55 said:


> C&D Bayou Morning ib a Savinelli 320 KS Joker.


That is a cool pipe. I like the bull style.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, another hot day here in Athens with 35°C.





















Piper said:


> Sid.Stavros, I like your blog. Now I know why you have so many beautiful pipes and take such beautiful pictures: you're an artist! :vs_cool:


Thank you sir, very kind of you! :beerchug:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Greece, another hot day here in Athens with 35°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, very kind of you! :beerchug:


Beautiful picture

This morning I am enjoying some 2014 Peterson holiday blend courtesy of @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Davetopay

Alpedhuez55 said:


> C&D Bayou Morning ib a Savinelli 320 KS Joker.


Lovely pipe. I might need something like that......


----------



## eliot

C&D Oak Alley in the poker cob.


----------



## gtechva

H&H Marquee Fusilier's Ration in a MM Patriot


----------



## Rico410

I had the first smokes out my first pipe tonite had some lane 1Q and then black cavendish. I'm so new don't know if I was doing it right but they seemed really bland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rico410 said:


> I had the first smokes out my first pipe tonite had some lane 1Q and then black cavendish. I'm so new don't know if I was doing it right but they seemed really bland.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your newness might be a part of it, but IMO 1Q doesn't have much actual flavor just a nice room note and a lot of the cavendish blends are very subtle.


----------



## Davetopay

First was Capt Black white....see other post. Then I found a jar of 2008 PS Cube Cut to shove in my cob....


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## JohnBrody15

@eliot autumn evening yesterday. Really pleasant, great evening smoke. Lot of chewing the smoke, retrohale and all that. 









Today, trying the oak alley. Again, pleasant, mild, nutty. Think I'm feeling a bit of nice nice hit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

JohnBrody15 said:


> @eliot autumn evening yesterday. Really pleasant, great evening smoke. Lot of chewing the smoke, retrohale and all that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, trying the oak alley. Again, pleasant, mild, nutty. Think I'm feeling a bit of nice nice hit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Autumn Evening is one of my favorites. It's the only pipe tobacco I've had so far that tastes just how it smells. I'm glad to hear you enjoyed it.


----------



## NightFish

I finally got the kids in bed after a busy day and am now enjoying some Plum Pudding alone on my deck in the dark. It's been a while since I've smoked this one and it's as good tonight as it ever was. :smile2:


----------



## eliot

I filled up a meer with some Dunhill 965 since I was in the mood for something a bit stronger. Definitely satisfied.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehaven in a meer, this is quickly moving up the favorites list!


----------



## ebnash

1st bowl of Cult Red Blood Moon in an unknown briar courtesy of @MattT This is a very enjoyable early morning smoke. I think I'll try plating the next bowl for a spell as this one is a little gurgly.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Definitely a top 10 smoke for me,


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of fm cellar and EGR, which is growin on more. I figured out once it dries a little the chemical taste goes away.

Put new drain lines in at my dad's. 2 day project for him , 2 hours for me. But I'm not 75 either. Plus I installed outside plumbing for 2 years, so I'm a bit more practiced at it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease JackKnife plug,


----------



## Stonedog

GL Pease's Haddo's in a nice rusticated Lorenzetti paired with a Corona Light. 'Waiting for the grill to warm up before throwing on some burgers and chops.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF!


----------



## ebnash

DE Heirloom Cherry thanks to @MattT


----------



## NightFish

Took the fast little sport boat out yesterday for one of my favorite workdays, rod and reel commercial lingcod and rockfish fishing. Had a blast with an old friend while rocking Led Zeppelin, drinking beer, and reeling up fish all day long. We ended up with 588 pounds of lingcod and 124 pounds of rockfish for our efforts. I brought along a couple cobs and a jar of Shortcut to Mushrooms and converted my friend into a new pipe smoker by the end of the day. Life is good.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Took the fast little sport boat out yesterday for one of my favorite workdays, rod and reel commercial lingcod and rockfish fishing. Had a blast with an old friend while rocking Led Zeppelin, drinking beer, and reeling up fish all day long. We ended up with 588 pounds of lingcod and 124 pounds of rockfish for our efforts. I brought along a couple cobs and a jar of Shortcut to Mushrooms and converted my friend into a new pipe smoker by the end of the day. Life is good.


You're making me want to be a fisherman.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## JtAv8tor

Sid.Stavros said:


>


The pictures are making me want to visit Greece just to air by the water and smoke lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The "Alarm" of a local sea-souvenir shop, each time a customer gets in he start meowing to inform the owner.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sid.Stavros said:


> The "Alarm" of a local sea-souvenir shop, each time a customer gets in he start meowing to inform the owner.


I look Forward to your pictures every morning ! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Stonehaven in a meer, this is quickly moving up the favorites list!
> View attachment 142329


If you mean GLP Stonehenge I totally agree. Some people might not like it because of the Lakeland perfume/soap nuances but I really enjoy it. Very unique.


----------



## Piper

GLP Blackpoint. Perfect on a gray morning on Long Island.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. It's time for lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.

Glad to see a lot of posting was done while I was gone. Hope we all keep this thread busy! :smile2:


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.
> 
> Glad to see a lot of posting was done while I was gone. Hope we all keep this thread busy! :smile2:


I don't know what I'd like to see more.. Your tobacco stash or the pop stash in the fridge..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ladies & Gentlemen i would like to make an "intermission" from my vacation posts, as you may know Greek forests are under fire plus some residential areas, except the trees many people lost their homes-cars etc. The greatest help comes from "above", from the airpales and helicopters of Fire Service, their pilots fly them even 12-13 hours per day to save lives and belongings. Those fearless Greek pilots don't hesitate to execute low flights risking their own lives to save the others although the government has made huge cuts to their salary and allowances, each time they make a "suicidal look" dive inside a forest gorge full of smoke or passing extremely close to a mountain's top or a building you feel that your heart will break from the agony but seconds later those Greek heroes show-up like they just had return from Hades and again make a circle to fight the fire.
Since a kid i know what they are doing, i have seen them many times and i have the greatest of respect for them, here are some examples:









[before few hours]





[2016] in Haifa Israel which call them to help





[2016] Deadly accident with PZL





[2015] saves the Helicopter the very last moment and returns to the Duty

I raised a glass of wine and a bowl of Mac Baren Black Ambrosia for those guys, please spend few minutes to watch what those Greeks do to save people and raise a bowl for the memory of those which Fallen in the Line of Duty.


----------



## ebnash

Sid,
I too live in a high fire danger area and have witnessed airplane and helicopter fire fighting with amazing results. We have had several fires in the last year started from cigarettes, car fire on the side of the road, etc... These fires spread very quickly up mountains and threaten many homes. The California Department of Forestry (CDF) responds so quickly with ground crews and air crews so most of our fires are extinguished and under control within 4-5 hours, saving homes and lives. I donate money and drop off food goodies to our local mountain fire stations every chance I get. They are underfunded and underpaid. They risk there lives to protect our lives and property every day.

Great tribute to fire fighting crews, there!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of the day. Watching the D-Backs-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. Then, it'll be dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> If you mean GLP Stonehenge I totally agree. Some people might not like it because of the Lakeland perfume/soap nuances but I really enjoy it. Very unique.


Yeah, that's the one! Lol


----------



## NightFish

I'm working on a tin of Stonehenge also and gotta admit that it's a little weird. Not in a bad way. Just different. It's taken me a while to "get it" and appreciate the intent of the blend. I have another tin that I plan to let sit for a while and see how it develops after a year or more.

I'm having mysterious problems with my water well which is about a 25-30 min walk up the trail into the redwoods behind my house. It's a great excuse to escape the chaos of my three young kids and get some peace and quiet while trying out one of the new blends I scored in the Piper PIF. 

Ol' Limey Bastard in a cob


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> I'm working on a tin of Stonehenge also and gotta admit that it's a little weird. Not in a bad way. Just different. It's taken me a while to "get it" and appreciate the intent of the blend. I have another tin that I plan to let sit for a while and see how it develops after a year or more.
> 
> I'm having mysterious problems with my water well which is about a 25-30 min walk up the trail into the redwoods behind my house. It's a great excuse to escape the chaos of my three young kids and get some peace and quiet while trying out one of the new blends I scored in the Piper PIF.
> 
> Ol' Limey Bastard in a cob


Looks like a great place to take a walk.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Golden Shag in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Rangers-Tigers game.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of royal yacht after ALMOST finishing edging my yard. Haven't done it in two years so I have to cut it back again.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #191 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JustJoshua

War horse ready cut in the country gent cob pipe. Almost finished the 1st of three tins of it. I like it the more I smoke it. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Smoking Royal Yacht in a Dagner Poker up in the garage tonight. Busy day and nice to have quiet smoke time to myself.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this bowl of Peter Stokkebye Toasted Burley (No.312) in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through my last smoke of the day, which is Angler's Dream in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim and black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Prepping some GL Pease JackKnife for the day, this could very well end up being my goto work smoke,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Prepping some GL Pease JackKnife for the day, this could very well end up being my goto work smoke,
> View attachment 143169


OSO, how do you prep the Jack Knife Plug? If you've tried the Jack Knife Ready Rub, how do they compare? Your tobacco prep pix are inspirational!


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


The way you post, I'd love to see your collection. You describe some nice sounding pipes. Not to mention all the tobaccos. I'm going too have to go through and make a list.
On a side note, as an Edward G. Robinson fan myself. What are some of your favorite movies of his. My current favorite is the stranger with him and Orson wells.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Afternoon Delight in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Suzy and Molly are happy that I'm up early this morning. Well, they were until Suzy got jealous of Molly getting ear rubs from me, and she jumped on Molly, and now they are rolling around the den tusslin' and turnin'. Hey! A little exercise never hurt a cat! I even tried it once!


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> The way you post, I'd love to see your collection. You describe some nice sounding pipes. Not to mention all the tobaccos. I'm going too have to go through and make a list.
> On a side note, as an Edward G. Robinson fan myself. What are some of your favorite movies of his. My current favorite is the stranger with him and Orson wells.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Here's a thread on another forum with some of them. One of these days, I'll photograph the rest and post them.

What Are You Smoking JimInks?

The Stranger is a great movie, even though Welles himself crabbed about it. But, Welles would have crabbed about living in Nirvana, too. I like Key Largo, The Cincinnati Kid, Kid Galahad, Ten Commandments, Dr. Ehrlich's Magic Bullet, The Sea Wolf, Brother Orchid, and many more. You should see "I am the Law", where he does a lot of pipe smoking, and a couple scenes it figures into what is happening.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Here's a thread on another forum with some of them. One of these days, I'll photograph the rest and post them.
> 
> What Are You Smoking JimInks?
> 
> The Stranger is a great movie, even though Welles himself crabbed about it. But, Welles would have crabbed about living in Nirvana, too. I like Key Largo, The Cincinnati Kid, Kid Galahad, Ten Commandments, Dr. Ehrlich's Magic Bullet, The Sea Wolf, Brother Orchid, and many more. You should see "I am the Law", where he does a lot of pipe smoking, and a couple scenes it figures into what s happening.


Thanks for the suggestions. A few there i don't know. Key largo is also a favorite of mine. 
You got some nice looking pipes in that thread.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Kutztown Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. A can of Faygo Grape is my drink. Pretty good grape soda.


----------



## Sid.Stavros




----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of Watch City Flake #558 in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching Gunsmoke starring the "other" Matt Dillon. Conrad was better in the role on radio.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Here's a thread on another forum with some of them. One of these days, I'll photograph the rest and post them.
> 
> What Are You Smoking JimInks?


I followed your link to look at _some_ of your pipes. Beautiful and eclectic collection that you keep in excellent condition. And based on your appreciation of the hobby, you're the right person to own that collection. May you enjoy for many years! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> OSO, how do you prep the Jack Knife Plug? If you've tried the Jack Knife Ready Rub, how do they compare? Your tobacco prep pix are inspirational!


I haven't tried the ready run, as for prep so far all I've tried is cross cutting a slice 1/8" - 1/4" thick and rubbing it out, it ends up being kinda chunky and needs a few lights to get it going, burns well once you do though. It's also very easy to over pack. This tin was pretty close to smokeable as is, 5-10 minutes dry time.


----------



## JohnBrody15

@JimInks checked out the link you posted. It's kind of weird to read you in a more casual "just talkin'" voice as opposed to your more formal voice that you use in this thread:grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> I followed your link to look at _some_ of your pipes. Beautiful and eclectic collection that you keep in excellent condition. And based on your appreciation of the hobby, you're the right person to own that collection. May you enjoy for many years! :vs_cool:


Thank you for the kind words. :smile2:



JohnBrody15 said:


> @*JimInks* checked out the link you posted. It's kind of weird to read you in a more casual "just talkin'" voice as opposed to your more formal voice that you use in this thread:grin2:


Well, I don't always get the chance to be "me" in a smoking thread like this one, but in person, I'm mostly informal. But, if it'll make you feel better, I'll tell you to go fry an egg!!! >:vs_rocking_banana::beerchug::fencing: :crazy: :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Thank you for the kind words. :smile2:
> 
> Well, I don't always get the chance to be "me" in a smoking thread like this one, but in person, I'm mostly informal. But, if it'll make you feel better, I'll tell you to go fry an egg!!! >:vs_rocking_banana::beerchug::fencing: :crazy: :grin2:


Go fry an egg?! I'll have you know I resemble that remark!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and floaty li'l ice bergs that snap, crackle, and pop as they die is my evening drink. Cleaning a few pipes now.


----------



## JimInks

JohnBrody15 said:


> Go fry an egg?! I'll have you know I resemble that remark!


That explains the shells under your finger nails! :grin2:


----------



## eliot

I got some replacement stems in the mail today and am currently having some Autumn Evening in this old H&B cob that's been given new life. So far, it's smoking great, no sign of moisture buildup whatsoever.


----------



## eliot

I just scrolled through the past few pages of this thread and have come to the conclusion that @JimInks is living the life I strive for in the future.

Graphic artist, check
Work from home, check
Smoke all day, double check!

Jim, if you're comfortable posting it, I would love to see some of your graphic work someday!


----------



## JimInks

eliot said:


> I just scrolled through the past few pages of this thread and have come to the conclusion that @*JimInks* is living the life I strive for in the future.
> 
> Graphic artist, check
> Work from home, check
> Smoke all day, double check!
> 
> Jim, if you're comfortable posting it, I would love to see some of your graphic work someday!


Google my name and you'll see enough to frighten you for a life time! :smile2:

Almost finished smoking D&R Raccoon's Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem


----------



## eliot

JimInks said:


> Google my name and you'll see enough to frighten you for a life time! :smile2:
> 
> Almost finished smoking D&R Raccoon's Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem


Wow, you weren't kidding. A lifetime was an understatement. Marvel, DC, Archie!? Legendary!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pizza dinner with a bowl of C&D Yorktown in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching the Yankees-Mets game with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is stretched out on m'lady's lap.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP Stonehenge and Virgil's root beer, I prefer Maine Root but it's not easily found around here.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> GLP Stonehenge and Virgil's root beer, I prefer Maine Root but it's not easily found around here.
> View attachment 143273


Have you tried Boylan's Root Beer or their Birch Beer? They are really good drinks.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Have you tried Boylan's Root Beer or their Birch Beer? They are really good drinks.


No sir, I haven't. I'll keep an eye out and see if I can find some.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Wyatt Earp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Stanwell/Iversson,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a couple more bowls. Working on an Archie story.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Heine's Blend in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Just finished work, and am relaxing.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye Pistachio (No.27) in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Have enough left for about a third of a bowl. Watching a Folk Music Concert with Arlo Guthrie, Pete Seager, etc.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem. Watching The Lone Ranger.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JackKnife plug in an old Comoy's Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Die Another Day with Sleepy Suzy by my side.


----------



## Piper

GL Pease Stonehenge in Castello Castello noseburner.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of FM cellar..with @Rondo 's ducky lighter.. It's perfect for pipes..









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Enjoyed a wonderfully lazy and peaceful morning while puffing my pipe on the deck and watching the sun climb up behind the redwood curtain. Sitting outdoors and pipe smoking has got to be one of the most relaxing things I've done.

Started it with Blood Red Moon in the Morgan. Refilled coffee. Finished it with Chelsea Morning in the Devil Cutty.

Life is good.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Life is good.


Love your vista! Are you Hickock45?:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Haunted Bookshop in a Big Ben bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Time for lunch!


----------



## JimInks

Smoking half a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Pistachio (No.27) in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. This will finish the sample.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

JimInks said:


> .... A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Die Another Day with Sleepy Suzy by my side.


Every time I see Cheerwine I think of that horrible 80s song...._You don't have to take your clothes off to have a good time_...by some dude who sounded like Michael Jackson. Apparently drinking Cheerwine is a substitute for sex in that song. I guess they were doing it wrong. But just try getting that out of your heads the rest of your day!!! My non alcoholic pairing of choice has become IBC Cream Soda. I saw some video where they say that cream soda is what the blenders/rollers drink when they are evaluting their work. It brings out a lot of favors!!!

And every time I see Die Another Day i see the wind surfing scene that looks like something out of Spy Kids and :vs_mad: That was the _Batman and Robin _of Bond movies.

I had a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning in my Dagner P5 bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Indians-Twins game.


----------



## JimInks

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Every time I see Cheerwine I think of that horrible 80s song...._You don't have to take your clothes off to have a good time_...by some dude who sounded like Michael Jackson. Apparently drinking Cheerwine is a substitute for sex in that song. I guess they were doing it wrong. But just try getting that out of your heads the rest of your day!!! My non alcoholic pairing of choice has become IBC Cream Soda. I saw some video where they say that cream soda is what the blenders/rollers drink when they are evaluting their work. It brings out a lot of favors!!!
> 
> And every time I see Die Another Day i see the wind surfing scene that looks like something out of Spy Kids and :vs_mad: That was the _Batman and Robin _of Bond movies.
> 
> I had a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning in my Dagner P5 bulldog.


I never heard that song you mention, and I'm glad of it. That scene in Die Another Day is awful. There's some bad CGI along with the good, and overall, they used the wrong company for that film. Too bad because it's a pretty decent movie, and Brosnan was a very good James Bond.

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Reserve in a 1974 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording with a thin black vulcanite stem.


----------



## sugarcane1

Stonehenge in Country Gentleman.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Athens-Greece. Lesson that learned from previous vacations: "windy situations? Zippo is THE solution".


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Toasted Burley (No.312) in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Dog n Suds Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. The Reds had a 9-0 lead over the Cubs, who have tied the score 9-9 now in the 6th inning. This Reds pitching staff is one of the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after an incredible prime rib and baked potato dinner with a bowl of 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. $9.95 for almost a pound and third of meat plus the potatoes cooked as you like it by our local Harris Teeter. Only way I'm getting out of this recliner is with dynamite or a date with Kate Upton. :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Oak alley per @eliot in my new favorite pipe. Is it normal for a cob to have such a beat up rim?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 and a black vulcanite stem. Listening to the Pirates-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

JohnBrody15 said:


> Oak alley per @*eliot* in my new favorite pipe. Is it normal for a cob to have such a beat up rim?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you've been beating it against something. Cobs won't take but so much of that. Use a pipe tool to dig out your tobacco or to loosen up the ash.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Looks like you've been beating it against something. Cobs won't take but so much of that. Use a pipe tool to dig out your tobacco or to loosen up the ash.


It's almost brand new and I have no idea where those marks came from.....unless the pipe has been sneaking out at night. I'm also guessing I need to get a pipe lighter.....


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Stanwell Kir and Apple in MM Cobb. Tobacco is courtesy of @MattT from a generous sampler package of some pipe tobac and a couple cigars.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## eliot

I'm finishing up a bowl of Haunted Bookshop before I call it a night.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP JackKnife in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Davetopay

Dan Milonga, Sav Linea, Bustelo coffee........I'm easy in the morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633,


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Been a busy, hot and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of 1970s Heine's Blend in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Jays game.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Malawi.










Cafe owner's cat had no problem with pipe smoking.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Bentley The Oriental Spice in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another round of Solani 633,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. This will get me to dinner time. Waiting for the Red Sox-Yankees game to start.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of shortcut to mushrooms while scrubbin the deck and patio..

The infamous truck pipe and my trusty rubber ducky.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Greek Chicken and potatoes dinner with a bowl of Golden Leaf Anthony’s Shipwreck in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> GLP JackKnife in a Crown Achievement bent pot,
> View attachment 143617


Whats the benefit going with the plugged vs ready rubbed? Is the plug better to age? Or just a matter of convenience to get ready rubbed? Curious........


----------



## MattT

UBC03 said:


> Bowl of shortcut to mushrooms while scrubbin the deck and patio..
> 
> The infamous truck pipe and my trusty rubber ducky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I don't know which one I like more the pipe or the duck...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Whats the benefit going with the plugged vs ready rubbed? Is the plug better to age? Or just a matter of convenience to get ready rubbed? Curious........


It gives you more options on how you can prep it, and that can give a wider range of flavor.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Toasted Burley (No.312) in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a meer,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Burlington on Whyte Tobacconist Festival 2017 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Burlington on Whyte Tobacconist Festival 2017 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer.


A dragon meer? I'd love to see a pic of that. Those things are works of art. 
As much as you smoke.. Do you have like a top 5 tobacco blends or a set of favorites? I'm new to pipe smoking and am kinda on a blend hunt.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> A dragon meer? I'd love to see a pic of that. Those things are works of art.
> As much as you smoke.. Do you have like a top 5 tobacco blends or a set of favorites? I'm new to pipe smoking and am kinda on a blend hunt.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The meer is not a hand carved one. It's not like the ones you're probably thinking of.

I don't really have a top five list because I like so many things. Here's a few I like currently in no particular order: Stonehaven, Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend, Savinelli Doblone d'Oro, Dunhill Navy Rolls, Dunbar, Tilbury, Strang, Director's Cut, Rich Dark Flake, D&R VIP, RO Acadian VaPer, Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut, Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic, among others.

All time: the old VaPer Three Nuns.


----------



## NightFish

Puffed three bowls in my cobs throughout the day today - Peter Stokkeybe Optimum, Peterson Irish Flake, Plum Pudding


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> The meer is not a hand carved one. It's not like the ones you're probably thinking of.
> 
> I don't really have a top five list because I like so many things. Here's a few I like currently in no particular order: Stonehaven, Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend, Savinelli Doblone d'Oro, Dunhill Navy Rolls, Dunbar, Tilbury, Strang, Director's Cut, Rich Dark Flake, D&R VIP, RO Acadian VaPer, Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut, Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic, among others.
> 
> All time: the old VaPer Three Nuns.


Thank you for the suggestions.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonedog

Peterson 2015 Special Reserve in a Dr Grabow Grand Duke paired with black coffee. 

It is a beautiful, rather cool and quiet August morning here in Georgia. Enjoying a few minutes to myself before we move my son up to college in Knoxville.


----------



## NightFish

Orlik Golden Sliced this morning followed up by My Mixture 965.
I think back to back bowls with a couple cups of coffee on the back deck is becoming my new morning routine.
Already thinking about what tomorrow morning's smokes will be.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Getting a few things done around the house. Exciting news, huh?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of P&W #191 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Cleaning a few pipes and watching Mannix before the ball game starts.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boots Sarsaparilla made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Dodgers-Tigers game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a green pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## UBC03

Had another bowl of shortcut to mushrooms( it needs an abbreviation) I let it dry. I'm still on the fence.. Maybe a couple more bowls and it'll grow on me..

I think I keep expecting a more sour fruit flavor like FM. Gotta put that outta my head next time.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of D&R Ryback Gold in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Yankees-Red Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Time for dinner!


----------



## Thig

Classical night, IL Divo and Dunhill Elizabethan.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful home made chicken noodle soup dinner, and am part way through this bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.

Btw, why is it when I took a break from the forum, more people posted in this thread than when I post? I feel very self conscious about seeing so many of my posts in a row. If you're a lurker, please join in and post your smokes.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hawthorne I purchased about a year ago from a local shop.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful home made chicken noodle soup dinner, and am part way through this bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.
> 
> Btw, why is it when I took a break from the forum, more people posted in this thread than when I post? I feel very self conscious about seeing so many of my posts in a row. If you're a lurker, please join in and post your smokes.


To be honest I smoke more cigars than I do the pipe. I started with the pipe but am having a hard time catching on how to pack it and keep it lit. Sometimes it is just easier to grab a cigar. Nothing against you I assure you.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Thig said:


> To be honest I smoke more cigars than I do the pipe. I started with the pipe but am having a hard time catching on how to pack it and keep it lit. Sometimes it is just easier to grab a cigar. Nothing against you I assure you.


I understand. I didn't think otherwise of you. But, I notice on some pipe forums where the traffic isn't huge, that when I'm posting smokes, fewer people do. And when I take a break, I see more posts per day than when I am posting. Frankly, that's not fun for me to see. I am much more interested in seeing what others smoke. I know what I'm smoking, and yes, I smoke a lot of bowls a day. That's not news to me. :smile2: But, I need to see what others are smoking, and when I see a reduction as I earlier noted, it takes away a bit of my enjoyment and most of the reason I like this kind of thread.

By the way, if you're having problems packing and keeping your pipe lit, then you're likely packing your tobacco too tight. Try a loose pack. If the tobacco is moist, give it a short dry time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful home made chicken noodle soup dinner, and am part way through this bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.
> 
> Btw, why is it when I took a break from the forum, more people posted in this thread than when I post? I feel very self conscious about seeing so many of my posts in a row. If you're a lurker, please join in and post your smokes.


I enjoy reading your post, it's inspirational. If I tried to smoke half as much as you my tongue would fried for a week!


----------



## NightFish

I'll ride the bandwagon tonight. Loading Stonehenge into my new lakeland dedicated cob. 
I'm still trying to get in the groove with this blend. I'm not so sure it's going to end up being my thing.


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> ... Btw, why is it when I took a break from the forum, more people posted in this thread than when I post? I feel very self conscious about seeing so many of my posts in a row. If you're a lurker, please join in and post your smokes.


I can only speak for myself but I sure appreciate having you around and seeing what you like to smoke. I try to contribute to this thread but don't post every smoke mainly because I'm not a smart phone user and what I smoked hours before sometimes feels like old news by the time I sit down and crack open my laptop. Maybe I'll try and summarize at the end of the day or something if I can't post in real time.

I agree that this thread is more fun with more people posting more smokes so I'll try and step up my game and encourage others to do the same.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Casey, Crime Photographer.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking C&D White Lightning in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## UBC03

My problem is I only smoke in my truck or if I'm working on something minor outside. That limits me to a bowl or two a day. 

Don't feel self conscious about "out posting" the lot of us.. We all look forward to your posts.

We read them wishing we could smoke inside at our leisure. Instead, we're plating the tobacco in the garage, grabbing all our stuff, taking it to the deck, finally light a bowl, then get to hear "are you smoking outside, it's coming through the window"..

All in all, you're a lucky man and we're some jealous bastards..

Thanks for the posts Jim. I know everyone here appreciates them as much as I. Thank you again


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Midnight Drive in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> My problem is I only smoke in my truck or if I'm working on something minor outside. That limits me to a bowl or two a day.
> 
> Don't feel self conscious about "out posting" the lot of us.. We all look forward to your posts.
> 
> We read them wishing we could smoke inside at our leisure. Instead, we're plating the tobacco in the garage, grabbing all our stuff, taking it to the deck, finally light a bowl, then get to hear "are you smoking outside, it's coming through the window"..
> 
> All in all, you're a lucky man and we're some jealous bastards..
> 
> Thanks for the posts Jim. I know everyone here appreciates them as much as I. Thank you again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I appreciate the nice words very, very much, but one thing that kind of gets to me is when I see so many of my smokes in a row. I realize I am going to dominate this thread, but I'd really rather not because I care much more about what you guys are doing than what I am doing. I'd much rather be a _part_ of it all, instead of, at times, the main or _only_ guy for post after post. The latter would make anybody feel self conscious. I like you folks, and need you guys here.

Last smoke of the day is P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello guys, greetings from the sunny Athens of Greece.



















Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ok so.. Still working the mechanics out.. I'm smoking some Dunhill 965 from a dino sampler in my mm cob. Packed using the frank method. Going decent so far. Drinking a cup of coffee, with a touch of cream and a little sugar. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> I appreciate the nice words very, very much, but one thing that kind of gets to me is when I see so many of my smokes in a row. I realize I am going to dominate this thread, but I'd really rather not because I care much more about what you guys are doing than what I am doing. I'd much rather be a _part_ of it all, instead of, at times, the main or _only_ guy for post after post. The latter would make anybody feel self conscious. I like you folks, and need you guys here.
> 
> Last smoke of the day is P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


I'll make you a deal..if you can convince Rhonda to let me smoke inside, I'll match you bowl for bowl..

If you could accomplish that I'd get two more wishes because you would truly be a genie.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello guys, greetings from the sunny Athens of Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


As always, beautiful pics..and thanks for reminding me what the sun looks like.. Think I've seen it once, for about 2 minutes, in the last week,

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> As always, beautiful pics..and thanks for reminding me what the sun looks like.. Think I've seen it once, for about 2 minutes, in the last week,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Just don't look for it tomorrow, it's supposed to be blocked off something like that. I'm told it will effect traffic as well, guess night driving is something day drivers just can't do. Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> Just don't look for it tomorrow, it's supposed to be blocked off something like that. I'm told it will effect traffic as well, guess night driving is something day drivers just can't do. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The traffic will get screwed up by all the morons watching it through their sunglasses, frying their eyes, and won't be able to drive home.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> The traffic will get screwed up by all the morons watching it through their sunglasses, frying their eyes, and won't be able to drive home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


As an aside.. This 965 blend is pretty good. I'm still getting use to the pipe and only really using my cob to smoke out of. I had only been smoking captain black and Prince Albert as learning tobacco so i didn't feel like i was wasting good tobacco, this being the first bowl that isn't one of those 2 I think i was doing myself a disservice just smoking those. While i still don't have the rhythm down and find myself getting a little tongue bite here and there, and while it isn't as robust as smoking a cigar, I do believe a pipe is something I'll be smoking more as i go on.. Thanks for the help(enabling) getting me started dino.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Thig

OneStrangeOne said:


> I enjoy reading your post, it's inspirational. If I tried to smoke half as much as you my tongue would fried for a week!


 @JimInks smokes more variety in a day than I even own.


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> As an aside.. This 965 blend is pretty good. I'm still getting use to the pipe and only really using my cob to smoke out of. I had only been smoking captain black and Prince Albert as learning tobacco so i didn't feel like i was wasting good tobacco, this being the first bowl that isn't one of those 2 I think i was doing myself a disservice just smoking those. While i still don't have the rhythm down and find myself getting a little tongue bite here and there, and while it isn't as robust as smoking a cigar, I do believe a pipe is something I'll be smoking more as i go on.. Thanks for the help(enabling) getting me started dino.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The OTC stuff has its place. But if you look at it this way. ALL PIPE TOBACCO IS CHEAP. No reason to not smoke what you want ,when you want. It's not like that behike you're saving for a special occasion.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> The OTC stuff has its place. But if you look at it this way. ALL PIPE TOBACCO IS CHEAP. No reason to not smoke what you want ,when you want. It's not like that behike you're saving for a special occasion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


True. I just wanted to get the basics down before diving into the better blends.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> True. I just wanted to get the basics down before diving into the better blends.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Have you tried Carter Hall.. That crap will stay lit in a monsoon.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Have you tried Carter Hall.. That crap will stay lit in a monsoon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No i haven't. I actually couldn't find any locally.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Alrightdriver said:


> No i haven't. I actually couldn't find any locally.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Order some. It's cheap and a great aid in learning. Easily packed, easily lit, and will help you work on your smoking cadence and tamping

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Order some. It's cheap and a great aid in learning. Easily packed, easily lit, and will help you work on your smoking cadence and tamping
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Will do. The Prince Albert has been burning pretty good for me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful home made chicken noodle soup dinner, and am part way through this bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.
> 
> Btw, why is it when I took a break from the forum, more people posted in this thread than when I post? I feel very self conscious about seeing so many of my posts in a row. If you're a lurker, please join in and post your smokes.


I figured that when one of the staples of the thread needed a break I'd step in and try to help keep it going. I also go back and forth between cigars and pipes and I do probably have a dozen smokes that I never posted. As a new guy, this thread would be weird if it were any other way. I like seeing new faces and I'm a new face as well, but I like the pattern too. 
There's a functional aspect as well, how many bowls plus quickness of posting without pics... so you might be able to smoke 3 bowls and make three posts to my one bowl and post. Plus, I'm not posting all my smokes. I'm a this coffee shop that makes fancy coffee, and I'm pretty sure this one has Ritalin in it. But I digress..... as a brother of the pipe I'll up my pipe smoking and post more if it helps lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hobbits weed in an eBay estate pipe beater, this was last night on a walk. I feel like aromatics need to be smoked while sitting so you can chew the smoke. Also made me reminisce about east India trading company's officer club. Had a good balance of aromatic flavor with tobacco flavor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Stanwell/Iversson,


----------



## NightFish

I'm out this morning pushing the baby stroller up my old country road, walking the dog, picking flowers for the wife, and enjoying some Old Dark Fired in a cob.
Life is good.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

JimInks, please keep posting. This is my tribute to you: GLP Stonehenge (smoking better and better as it gets drier) in a Castello Collection bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Yankees-Red Sox game, and finally done returning phone calls.


----------



## JimInks

JohnBrody15 said:


> I figured that when one of the staples of the thread needed a break I'd step in and try to help keep it going. I also go back and forth between cigars and pipes and I do probably have a dozen smokes that I never posted. As a new guy, this thread would be weird if it were any other way. I like seeing new faces and I'm a new face as well, but I like the pattern too.
> There's a functional aspect as well, how many bowls plus quickness of posting without pics... so you might be able to smoke 3 bowls and make three posts to my one bowl and post. Plus, I'm not posting all my smokes. I'm a this coffee shop that makes fancy coffee, and I'm pretty sure this one has Ritalin in it. But I digress..... as a brother of the pipe I'll up my pipe smoking and post more if it helps lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John, please don't take offense at this, but whether I post or not - and I'm sure the same is true of the others here - I need to see your posts. I have great interest is what others are smoking, and having company here makes it even better for me. Everybody wins when we post what we are doing with our pipe life.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> I'll make you a deal..if you can convince Rhonda to let me smoke inside, I'll match you bowl for bowl..
> 
> If you could accomplish that I'd get two more wishes because you would truly be a genie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


If you're on Facebook, send me a friend request. I post a joke or a pun every day there. Read them all to her, and tell her if she won't let you smoke in the house, you'll read her all my jokes, and all the responses where people try to out bad joke each other until she cries "uncle". If that doesn't work, I'll record me singing songs, and you'll play them constantly until she gives in. Believe me, one of these ideas will work, unless she punctures her ear drums first!!!! >


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> If you're on Facebook, send me a friend request. I post a joke or a pun every day there. Read them all to her, and tell her if she won't let you smoke in the house, you'll read her all my jokes, and all the responses where people try to out bad joke each other until she cries "uncle". If that doesn't work, I'll record me singing songs, and you'll play them constantly until she gives in. Believe me, one of these ideas will work, unless she punctures her ear drums first!!!! >


This is the only thing I'm on.. I was on Facebook for literally an hour.. Never realized how much I still didn't like most people from high school. Then I realized I didn't like their kids either..so I figured I'd drop it.lol

She'll never cave. Smoke makes her physically ill and she has the olfactory senses of a bloodhound.

But thanks.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> This is the only thing I'm on.. I was on Facebook for literally an hour.. Never realized how much I still didn't like most people from high school. Then I realized I didn't like their kids either..so I figured I'd drop it.lol
> 
> She'll never cave. Smoke makes her physically ill and she has the olfactory senses of a bloodhound.
> 
> But thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


As long as her ears don't resemble a blood hound, you're okay. :grin2:

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> John, please don't take offense at this, but whether I post or not - and I'm sure the same is true of the others here - I need to see your posts. I have great interest is what others are smoking, and having company here makes it even better for me. Everybody wins when we post what we are doing with our pipe life.


Not offended at all....I'm gonna break out some Frog Morton in a bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## UBC03

Time to go dig around and find something I haven't smoked in a while..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Just got back from another walk up into the woods to do battle with the ghost that keeps messing with the plumbing on my water well. Having a well over a mile into the forest behind my house can sometimes be a pain in the ass but I thoroughly enjoyed the walk this time and a bowl of Scotty's Trout Stream in the Devil Cutty as well. It's a great little pipe.

My pump house and well casing are loaded with these guys. I think they're Cave Crickets. Pretty crazy and cool looking critters.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Light of the Universe in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. A bottle of IBC Black Cherry is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Light of the Universe in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. A bottle of IBC Black Cherry is my drink.


Not only do i enjoy your posts, but the way you describe it, and because of your profile pic, in my mind i read all your posts in the voice of Edward G Robinson.. Which i think adds something to it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ok so I think I tried to jump ahead of the learning curve. I'm smoking plum pudding in my dad's old briar stamped Lord Jeff. 
While I'm enjoying the flavor I don't think i got the pack done properly. The plum pudding was in slices that i broke up perhaps too finely. Or packed too tightly. Or something.. I just can't keep it lit very good. 
At least the flavor is there. I'm sure I'll get better at this with time. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Ok so I think I tried to jump ahead of the learning curve. I'm smoking plum pudding in my dad's old briar stamped Lord Jeff.
> While I'm enjoying the flavor I don't think i got the pack done properly. The plum pudding was in slices that i broke up perhaps too finely. Or packed too tightly. Or something.. I just can't keep it lit very good.
> At least the flavor is there. I'm sure I'll get better at this with time.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


A lot of times flakes need a bit more drying time. Maybe try just gravity filling your bowl then tap it with you index and middle finger a couple times to settle it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 C&D Oriental Silk in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> A lot of times flakes need a bit more drying time. Maybe try just gravity filling your bowl then tap it with you index and middle finger a couple times to settle it.


That may be it. I broke it up and only let it set a few min. That and i think i had it too loose at the bottom and tight up top. First bowl i smoked in the pipe I was given and the bowl is a lot deeper than much cob.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

NightFish said:


> Just got back from another walk up into the woods to do battle with the ghost that keeps messing with the plumbing on my water well. Having a well over a mile into the forest behind my house can sometimes be a pain in the ass but I thoroughly enjoyed the walk this time and a bowl of Scotty's Trout Stream in the Devil Cutty as well. It's a great little pipe.
> 
> My pump house and well casing are loaded with these guys. I think they're Cave Crickets. Pretty crazy and cool looking critters.


By the looks of it, you might have Ewoks messing with your water well......so......I hope you guys get the reference....


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of glengarry flake. In a big ole no name smooth billiard









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> Bowl of glengarry flake. In a big ole no name smooth billiard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yep still hate this pipe.. Not exactly an easy clencher.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. And it's dinner time! :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Not only do i enjoy your posts, but the way you describe it, and because of your profile pic, in my mind i read all your posts in the voice of Edward G Robinson.. Which i think adds something to it.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Myeah! I'm Eddie G., see. Youse bedder do what I sez, see. Or it's curtains for ya, see. Myeah!






Relaxing after a wonderful barbecue pork chops and corn on the cob dinner with a bowl of Houston Pipe Club The Heights in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Pirates-Cards game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Myeah! I'm Eddie G., see. Youse bedder do what I sez, see. Or it's curtains for ya, see. Myeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relaxing after a wonderful barbecue pork chops and corn on the cob dinner with a bowl of Houston Pipe Club The Heights in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Pirates-Cards game.


Awesome cartoon. 
But I was thinking more along the lines of him in the stranger. Lol. Bugs bunny had his number though.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Awesome cartoon.
> But I was thinking more along the lines of him in the stranger. Lol. Bugs bunny had his number though.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If dat dad-blamed Elmer Fudd had better aim, we'd eat dat rascally rabbit for dinner, see. Myeah.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Toasted Burley (No.312) in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2015 C&D Oriental Silk in a Nording Freehand


That's a great looking pipe.
I think I've come to the conclusion that the first "real pipe" I purchase is going to be a partially rusticated orange grain Nording Freehand. A sitter like yours would be a real bonus. I kinda like the oversized ones too.

How do you like yours?


----------



## NightFish

JohnBrody15 said:


> By the looks of it, you might have Ewoks messing with your water well......so......I hope you guys get the reference....


Ha! You nailed it. A bunch, maybe even all, of the Ewok stuff was filmed right around here. However, it never crossed my mind that it could be them messing with my well.

I think it's more likely that it's a Sasquatch. There are definitely a ton of them running amok around here.

BTW - I'm about to end the day with a bowl of GLP Quiet Nights in a trusty cob.


----------



## eliot

I'm smoking some FMC in my Barling meer. I figured, if I'm ever going to get a nice patina on this pipe, I ought to start smoking it more often.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Old Joe Krantz in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## eliot

Last smoke before I call it a night. Haunted Bookshop in the cob cigar.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens-Greece.



















Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> That's a great looking pipe.
> I think I've come to the conclusion that the first "real pipe" I purchase is going to be a partially rusticated orange grain Nording Freehand. A sitter like yours would be a real bonus. I kinda like the oversized ones too.
> 
> How do you like yours?


It's a great pipe, has a very large chamber. For it size it's actually balanced very well and is clenchable. I wouldn't have any concerns about picking up another one or two for myself.


----------



## JimInks

Up early and smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Up early and smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


That's not sleep..It's a nap..

I thought I was bad..geez

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Still awake and smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> That's not sleep..It's a nap..
> 
> I thought I was bad..geez
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Believe me.... I'm not happy about it! But, if I'm awake, I am smoking.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Believe me.... I'm not happy about it! But, if I'm awake, I am smoking.


I know it wasn't much sleep , cause I was awake for your last post and up BEFORE your morning post. Rhon's first day back to school today, she's not exactly quiet at 6 am..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Hiland's Snowflake in MM Cob to start a busy week of travel.


----------



## Davetopay

Still working on a tin of Dan Milonga. This one is growing on me and I am coming to appreciate this blender more and more. Loaded up in my favorite Savinelli.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Been phone chatting about all the things in the world except sleep. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just to make good on my comment, I did break out some frog Morton cellar last night in a no name billiard. There's a tobacco shop in San Diego, and they had a bin of unfinished pipes. I grabbed one, threw some stain on it and polished it up and it's been a favorite of mine ever since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

First bowl of Dunhill royal yacht. Good so far. Still learning but I'm enjoying it enough that I'm determined. Smoke seems a bit thin but it tastes great. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Blackpoint in new to me estate Castello opera pipe.


----------



## Davetopay

Some Malt House in my Nording Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Frederick Tranter Comfort of Bath in a 1976 black rough carved Pioneer Meerschaum Oom Paul with a brown acrylic stem. Ice water and formerly homeless floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## huffer33

Trying Old Toby for the first time, MM natural acorn diplomat with a vulcanite stem with pu-erh tea.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen B/S HVID Balkan MOB in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> First bowl of Dunhill royal yacht. Good so far. Still learning but I'm enjoying it enough that I'm determined. Smoke seems a bit thin but it tastes great.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


By far, my favorite pipe tobacco. So much that I don't smoke it very often cause I want it to last. I'd like to try and find some aged tins.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner and am half way through this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Red Sox-Indians game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Light of the Universe in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just lighting up a bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Finished work and am relaxing now.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Granger in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a carved meer,


----------



## Davetopay

Morning ritual. 

My black Bustelo coffee, and some Milonga. Not only do I really like this combo, I am actively trying to limit the number of tins I keep open at a time. Today it is in my fully rusticated Sav 619EX. It will be some time next week when I finally run out of this stuff.....lol


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a sunflowered meer,


----------



## UBC03

EGR in my mm cob

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Hanging out with this banana slug this morning and smoking a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill.

I wasn't able to get to a computer to post yesterday but smoked Elizabethan Mixture in the morning, Plum Pudding for lunch, and Haddo's Delight for dessert.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. on this hot and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A busy day so far, but it's time to take a break.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. on this hot and humid day.


Hot and humid I'm not sure is a strong enough description. Then again I've been working outside so i might be a touch biased lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Brigadier in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## eliot

Good afternoon Puffers. It's Cob Tuesday, so I'm smoking some Hobbits Weed in a bullcob and drinking a giant cup of coffee.


----------



## huffer33

Peter Stokkebye Cube Cut in a Mizzou. Needed the beer for making TX style chili tonight!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I have been on a total Bayou Morning kick lately. Had some last night in a Dagner. This is a great VaPer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Stokkebye Sambuca in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## eliot

This is how I imagine @JimInks smokes. Just with pipes, and much less stress.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cha...AUIECgB&biw=360&bih=559#imgrc=9_8DQwKo7vkZ7M:

Not sure how to embed a gif.


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hunter flake to cap off the night.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Old Black Magic in a Bjarne Viking Apple,


----------



## MattT

CAO Black @ Sundown. Compliments de @UBC03









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pizza dinner and am almost finished with this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding Reserve in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. Watching the Pirates-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

eliot said:


> This is how I imagine @*JimInks* smokes. Just with pipes, and much less stress.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cha...AUIECgB&biw=360&bih=559#imgrc=9_8DQwKo7vkZ7M:
> 
> Not sure how to embed a gif.


Oh, even I'm not that bad! :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Potlatch in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Wow! The tobacco in this tin is as dry as the Two Timer Gold I just smoked.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Been busy packaging up a lot of samples to gift, which will greatly reduce my open inventory of tobaccos.


----------



## Piper

Trying out MacBaren's 7 Seas regular in my new estate Castello opera. It's a tiny pipe but smokes sweet and is easy to clench (in my teeth UBCO3!).


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hobbits weed in a pipe I found in the cabinet. And there's definitely a ghost in the picture 0.0









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> Hobbits weed in a pipe I found in the cabinet. And there's definitely a ghost in the picture 0.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's creepy.. Usually don't like seeing eyes and a face in the smoke.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Hobbits weed in a pipe I found in the cabinet. And there's definitely a ghost in the picture 0.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Neat looking pipe there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Enjoying my first ever bowl of frog morton's cellar. Very good smoke so far. Burning a touch hot but i think that is down to user error. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Information Please.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work, a slice of pizza, and this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Time for a new smoke and Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had time for another smoke, and am part way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem. Working on tobacco reviews while this bowl lasts.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens of Greece.










My wife [due to her ancestry from island] likes to take pictures from shipwrecks, abandoned boats, semi-seagoing ships etc.










Greek Galaktompoúreko [custard filled pastry] and in my pipe was Davidoff Malawi.


----------



## eliot

I bought an 8oz bag of Dunhill Nightcap when I starting smoking pipes and put 4 oz each into 2 mason jars. I smoked through the first jar within the first few months and now I'm smoking my first bowl from the second jar almost a year later.

WOW! I think I might be experiencing pipe tobacco that has had time to rest for the very first time. It is so much better than I remember! The campfire taste is gone, it's mellowed out quite a bit, and now it has a faint creamy sweetness with just the right amount of nose-tickling spice.

TLR Year-old Nightcap just made my top 5 list.

Unrelated, I also used the hot water trick on my new pipe bit and gave it a more uniform curve, opposed to the kink it had before.


----------



## UBC03

eliot said:


> I bought an 8oz bag of Dunhill Nightcap when I starting smoking pipes and put 4 oz each into 2 mason jars. I smoked through the first jar within the first few months and now I'm smoking my first bowl from the second jar almost a year later.
> 
> WOW! I think I might be experiencing pipe tobacco that has had time to rest for the very first time. It is so much better than I remember! The campfire taste is gone, it's mellowed out quite a bit, and now it has a faint creamy sweetness with just the right amount of nose-tickling spice.
> 
> TLR Year-old Nightcap just made my top 5 list.
> 
> Unrelated, I also used the hot water trick on my new pipe bit and gave it a more uniform curve, opposed to the kink it had before.


Great post. It's amazing the change blends go through. I'm used to cigars changing but pipe tobacco may even have a more drastic evolution. A member here sent me 5 year old fm cellar. I'm trying SO hard to not smoke the whole thing.

I use a heat gun to bend stems, but hot water works great also..I just don't have it in my shop.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

Black Cafe Bustelo and that Milonga tin....this time in a BIG Pete B25 Shamrock. Not as great a morning smoke as the others have been. See my post in the thread about Pete pipes....


----------



## Davetopay

Giving this another go. Second bowl. Same weed. Savinelli Design 316 KS, blue with blue/gold swirl acrylic stem.:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pipeworks & Wilkes 2012 Highhat in the Sunflower,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Got my new watch yesterday, and am going to have the band properly sized this afternoon.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Got my new watch yesterday, and am going to have the band properly sized this afternoon.


EGR is starting to grow on me..

I gotta ask you.. How do you remember the years on your pipes?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Seattle Pipe Club Seattle Evening in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Getting a few things done around the house.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> EGR is starting to grow on me..
> 
> I gotta ask you.. How do you remember the years on your pipes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


The Dunills are dated; a couple of the Caminettos and a few others are as well. You can approximate the date of Barlings, and those with sterling silver bands like my Peterson Pre-Republic pipes have date codes on the bands. There are sites like Pipedia where you can get info on older pipes, and get an idea of eras pipes were made. I post the date when I bought them on the others, so the dates of when the pipes were actually made may not be accurate. I do remember when, where and how much I paid for every pipe I own. The ones I inherited from my late friend Donald (the Ardors, most of the Rinaldos, etc.) were purchased by him in my presence as I was his guide into the pipe world. A few have approximate dates because there's no way to tell on some pipes, so I often write something like "early '70s", etc.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> The Dunills are dated; a couple of the Caminettos and a few others are as well. You can approximate the date of Barlings, and those with sterling silver bands like my Peterson Pre-Republic pipes have date codes on the bands. There are sites like Pipedia where you can get info on older pipes, and get an idea of eras pipes were made. I post the date when I bought them on the others, so the dates of when the pipes were actually made may not be accurate. I do remember when, where and how much I paid for every pipe I own. The ones I inherited from my late friend Donald (the Ardors, most of the Rinaldos, etc.) were purchased by him in my presence as I was his guide into the pipe world. A few have approximate dates because there's no way to tell on some pipes, so I often write something like "early '70s", etc.


Thanks.. I've checked pipepedia before for some estates, when I had to talk myself into paying more than I wanted. One day I'll research all the pipes I've bought.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Loading Carter Hall into the Dino Natural for my first ever smoke in a briar.
Hope she smokes as good as she looks.
Let the games begin!


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Loading Carter Hall into the Dino Natural for my first ever smoke in a briar.
> Hope she smokes as good as she looks.
> Let the games begin!


Let us know how that smokes.. It looks awesome.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Peter Stokkebye Toasted Burley (No.312) in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver band spigot Ardor Urano S. Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Rainier Levant in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Raining hard outside, but I got my watch band sized to perfectly fit now, so all is well and I'm inside where dry men should be, durn it!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Giants-Brewers game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in the Il Ceppo with a cup of Kona working on a couple of job proposals,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&H Dark Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill 965 in a grand master....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Peretti Oxford Flake in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. It's almost dinner time, too.


----------



## NightFish

Ribeyes, potatoes, corn in the foil, and Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic in the cob.
Couldn't taste much tobacco between the smoke coming off the grill and my Whistle Pig Manhattan but enjoyed the puff while working the grill nonetheless.
Life is good.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast and sweet corn dinner with a bowl of RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Watching the Braves-Mariners game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Giants-Brewers game.


This William Conrad? lol


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haunted bookshop in my new Hardcastle. My first bowl of both the tobacco and in the pipe

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Haunted bookshop in my new Hardcastle. My first bowl of both the tobacco and in the pipe
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Congratulations! Hope you enjoyed it but, even if you didn't quite, persevere. You'll get the hang of it and find it a great source of relaxation-especially when you're reading! :wink2:


----------



## eliot

BRM Cult in the Dagner cob.


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Giants-Brewers game.


I was curious about what the heck a double comfort stem is so I looked it up.
Guess what I found?
Your pipe!!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Congratulations! Hope you enjoyed it but, even if you didn't quite, persevere. You'll get the hang of it and find it a great source of relaxation-especially when you're reading! :wink2:


It was pretty good. I've had enough success with my pipes that I'm pretty sure they are here to stay. I still have bumps in the road. Smoking too fast and getting tongue bite, packing too loose or too tight, but i love the ritual, and have a friend pretty hard into pipes so i have a smoking buddy and some help figuring things out. He is a little less new to it than me but not much so it's a 2 person support group.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

JohnBrody15 said:


> This William Conrad? lol


Yer durn tootin', man! One of my favorite actors, especially on radio.

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Rainier Levant in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP JackKnife plug, in a twin bore oil cured Radice,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Relaxing!


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

As i was siting in the Cafe enjoying my pipe i saw something that i had to see more than 30 years, i was a kid when i saw a "wild" duck hunting fishes in a river










and now was in front of me in the sea! Unique chance to take a photo.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## eliot

Nightcap again. This time in my Barling meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink on this busy and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

No mail yet, but I did chat with my neighbor and am almost finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Seattle Evening in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## eliot

Finishing up my bowl of Nightcap from last night.

"What's plug?" "Tobacco brownie"


----------



## NightFish

Rewarding myself with a bowl of Peterson Irish Flake and a cold beer after stacking 2 cords of firewood. 

This blend is no joke ... like no other pipe tobacco I've ever smoked.
It's a seriously potent full flavor bomb and a half with a savage blast of nicotine to match. 
You full flavored high nic guys really ought to be sure and give this one a try.
I bet this tin will last me forever.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Rewarding myself with a bowl of Peterson Irish Flake and a cold beer after stacking 2 cords of firewood.
> 
> This blend is no joke ... like no other pipe tobacco I've ever smoked.
> It's a seriously potent full flavor bomb and a half with a savage blast of nicotine to match.
> You full flavored high nic guys really ought to be sure and give this one a try.
> I bet this tin will last me forever.


That might be next on my order list if it's like that.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the fight in the Yankees-Tigers game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

From last night. First time smoking flake. I'm gonna need practice with this lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Enjoying my new watch, which I got for 63% off!!


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Bayou Morning in a Savinelli Lumberman.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of SG St James Flake before I get cleaned up for dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Now smoking some royal yacht in a new mm cob. A small before dinner bowl. Trying too smoke the pipe more too help get some time on my cigars. A cup of coffee light cream, light sugar is my drink. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

I love these reviews..
If I posted every bowl it'd go something like this..

Smoking some type of mystery tobacco I left in my glove box , in a Ziploc with nothing written on it. Out of my beat to Hell "truck pipe". Paired with a warm, half empty bottle of Dew I left on the passenger seat a couple days ago..

I think I need to reevaluate my lifestyle.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> I love these reviews..
> If I posted every bowl it'd go something like this..
> 
> Smoking some type of mystery tobacco I left in my glove box , in a Ziploc with nothing written on it. Out of my beat to Hell "truck pipe". Paired with a warm, half empty bottle of Dew I left on the passenger seat a couple days ago..
> 
> I think I need to reevaluate my lifestyle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I was thinking about this in the line at the taco bell drive thru. When I was rummaging and found that bag of tobacco.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> I love these reviews..
> If I posted every bowl it'd go something like this..
> 
> Smoking some type of mystery tobacco I left in my glove box , in a Ziploc with nothing written on it. Out of my beat to Hell "truck pipe". Paired with a warm, half empty bottle of Dew I left on the passenger seat a couple days ago..
> 
> I think I need to reevaluate my lifestyle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





UBC03 said:


> I was thinking about this in the line at the taco bell drive thru. When I was rummaging and found that bag of tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm so glad i wasn't taking a drink at the moment or i would have a mess on my hand. My fiancee looked at me like i was crazy when i started laughing like a mad man.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Just about dinner time, too. Watching the Indians-Red Sox game.


----------



## Stonedog

Half way through a bowl of Irish Flake in a long stemmed MM Marcus. 

Rejoice for tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and cheese rice dinner with a bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Decided to take an ice water and bergs break with a can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda with pure cane sugar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in the Il Ceppo,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on MLB TV.


----------



## eliot

Smoking a house blend in this old H&B cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## eliot

Last smoke of the day is some bulk amaretto in the pipe that started me down the slippery slope.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. Happily sitting in my recliner and resting the back.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Malawi.
@JimInks: Congratulations for your Seiko! I am fan of this brand too.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed an apple (great palate cleanser) and am now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Been helping m'lady pack up some of her gear for her sewing party with her friends.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Been helping m'lady pack up some of her gear for her sewing party with her friends.


Wish i could join in with a bowl of my own. But alas work doesn't allow.

Did you even sleep? 3 hours isn't much rest lol. Sort of a no rest for the wicked thing?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Wish i could join in with a bowl of my own. But alas work doesn't allow.
> 
> Did you even sleep? 3 hours isn't much rest lol. Sort of a no rest for the wicked thing?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I hardly slept, but I'm going to try again as soon as this bowl is finished.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> I hardly slept, but I'm going to try again as soon as this bowl is finished.


That night owl life does make sleep hard to find at times.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

Coffee, milonga, sav antique shell 811KS


----------



## Davetopay

Followed by bulk bobs chocolate flake in an unbranded billiard.


----------



## NightFish

Smoking some Carter Hall in the Dino Natural while building stuff in the driveway.


----------



## eliot

My first ever bowl of Early Morning Pipe from @Alrightdriver.

Although I'd like to see how this would age, I doubt it's going to last long enough. I can see why this is named Early Morning Pipe. No crazy flavors or complexity, just a clean, refreshing morning smoke (with a slight kick - latakia?). With my very last semester of college right around the corner, I can already tell that I'll be reaching for EMP for my morning drive. Sorry Carter Hall!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> That night owl life does make sleep hard to find at times.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Very true, although I do my best work at night. I did get a few hours in finally.

Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Still catching up on e-mails, Facebook stuff, etc.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Light of the Universe in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking C&D Light of the Universe in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


You are always describing so many different pipes.. How many would you say you had on hand?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> You are always describing so many different pipes.. How many would you say you had on hand?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


About 280.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> About 280.


Wow! That is a nice collection.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of C&D Bayou Morning on the afternoon drive.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D String Duster in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just lit a small cob bowl of esoterica Pembroke. Waiting on dinner time with my cob and some coffee. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point of this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Reds-Pirates game.


----------



## _stormin_

C&D Mixture Monster II... Uniquely enough, I had jarred half of this when I opened the tin last year. The topping has become more subtle, and it was a delightful dessert smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken pot pie dinner with a bowl of Bentley The Oriental Spice in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in the Walther,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill aperitif in a bent cob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about James Bond movies.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Work is done for the day, and I'm relaxing.


----------



## JimInks

The last smoke of the day is Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Watching They Call It Murder starring Jim Hutton.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece we have sun here and 30 'C










The view from the Cafe










Greek Bougatsa and double espresso, in my pipe was Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## eliot

Just finished a bowl of Comoys Cask #1 in the Barling meer.


----------



## Stonedog

Carter Hall mixed with a little Stanwell Vanilla in an Edward's Royce bent bulldog.

Picture isnt super interesting; just testing out posting photos from a mobile device.


----------



## JimInks

Awake too early again, but I'm not wasting time, so I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simple Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Autumn evening in the morning?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big&Burly in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP Stonehenge in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Mariners-Yankees game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> GLP Stonehenge in a carved meer,
> View attachment 146129


I want a meer bad but don't know where to look so that i know I'm getting a good one. I know there has to be a decent one in a decent size and isn't fancy that won't make my wallet run in fear.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Doing some research for an article I am writing.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> I want a meer bad but don't know where to look so that i know I'm getting a good one. I know there has to be a decent one in a decent size and isn't fancy that won't make my wallet run in fear.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I forwarded your comment to Russ Ouellette at Pipes&Cigars, and this is what he wrote: "We have smooth pipes from Meerschaum Depot that are under $100 and we have our resident pipe maker inspect and select them to be sure that the engineering is spot on." Good luck. I'm sure you'll find something that will fit your style.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> I forwarded your comment to Russ Ouellette at Pipes&Cigars, and this is what he wrote: "We have smooth pipes from Meerschaum Depot that are under $100 and we have our resident pipe maker inspect and select them to be sure that the engineering is spot on." Good luck. I'm sure you'll find something that will fit your style.


Thanks for the info. Most of what I've seen from recommended sites have been 200 plus.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of Orange Crush is my drink. Watching the Mets-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs who were forced to walk the plank is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## eliot

JohnBrody15 said:


> Autumn evening in the morning?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. Watching the Pirates-Reds game.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem. Almost time for dinner, too!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished a few phone calls and this bowl of Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a slight bent black pattern etched 1979 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma tilted top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just enjoyed a slice of blueberry pie and vanilla bean ice cream. Now smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Astros-Angels game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Crown Achievement pot,


----------



## NightFish

I smoked a bowl of Scotty's Trout Stream earlier today while trying to work out the bugs in the autopilot on my commercial boat. The pilot isn't communicating with the compass for some reason. I sent the error code in to ComNav with a few questions to see if somebody could throw me a bone as to where exactly the issue is. Sometimes fishing for a living feels more like being a mechanic, electrician, plumber, welder, fiberglass guy, painter, etc. than an actual fisherman.

Trout Stream is a lovely aromatic smoke, maybe my favorite retrohale. It can burn hot if I puff as hard as I want to and then will taste scorched like a burnt marshmellow but is still quite tasty and relaxing. When given the time it needs it really shines. Glad I have this one around.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## NightFish

UBC03 said:


> I love these reviews..
> If I posted every bowl it'd go something like this..
> 
> Smoking some type of mystery tobacco I left in my glove box , in a Ziploc with nothing written on it. Out of my beat to Hell "truck pipe". Paired with a warm, half empty bottle of Dew I left on the passenger seat a couple days ago..
> 
> I think I need to reevaluate my lifestyle.





UBC03 said:


> I was thinking about this in the line at the taco bell drive thru. When I was rummaging and found that bag of tobacco.


I don't know if I'm in the minority here or what but I gotta say, and I mean to direct this to everyone not just Dino that's quoted here ...

*I find what you guys are doing in your pipe life just as interesting, probably more, than what you're smoking and in what pipe.* Even if it's not luxurious or doesn't seem impressive to you it is what it is and it's fun to hear about what you guys are doing when you smoke your pipe.

If you smoke ancient penzance on top Mt. Everest then of course please include that in your post. If you smoke Carter Hall in your easy chair everyday after work then show us a picture of your chair, your view of your dirty work boots, your dog asleep by your side, the celling that you stare at, or whatever . If you smoke a dried up mystery tobacco in the Taco Bell drive through then please still let us know ... maybe tell us what you ordered, how much hot sauce spooged on your shirt when you bit your burrito, or give us your best guess as to what the mystery tobacco is and what look or comment the drive through guy gave you when you blew smoke in his window.

There's no shame in this game. Sharing the pipe smoking experience, whatever it is, is what it's all about. Don't hesitate to let it fly. This is not a competition of who's got the most class or fancy lifestyle. Including more smokes and more of the backstory behind them increases the entertainment factor for us all.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

NightFish said:


> I don't know if I'm in the minority here or what but I gotta say, and I mean to direct this to everyone not just Dino that's quoted here ...
> 
> *I find what you guys are doing in your pipe life just as interesting, probably more, than what you're smoking and in what pipe.* Even if it's not luxurious or doesn't seem impressive to you it is what it is and it's fun to hear about what you guys are doing when you smoke your pipe.
> 
> If you smoke ancient penzance on top Mt. Everest then of course please include that in your post. If you smoke Carter Hall in your easy chair everyday after work then show us a picture of your chair, your view of your dirty work boots, your dog asleep by your side, the celling that you stare at, or whatever . If you smoke a dried up mystery tobacco in the Taco Bell drive through then please still let us know ... maybe tell us what you ordered, how much hot sauce spooged on your shirt when you bit your burrito, or give us your best guess as to what the mystery tobacco is and what look or comment the drive through guy gave you when you blew smoke in his window.
> 
> There's no shame in this game. Sharing the pipe smoking experience, whatever it is, is what it's all about. Don't hesitate to let it fly. This is not a competition of who's got the most class or fancy lifestyle. Including more smokes and more of the backstory behind them increases the entertainment factor for us all.


Once in a while, I have something to say, and I say it. But, frankly, I'm quite boring. I work at home, not even full time lately, and smoke and watch baseball on TV. There's not much else to say most the time. I mention dinner most of the time because m'lady is a great cook, and once in a while my cats do something silly, and I mention that. The rest of the time, I'm watching the wheels go 'round and 'round, as John Lennon once said.

Half way through this bowl of D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Listening to Beatles demos.


----------



## _stormin_

Yesterdays smokes were delightful. Started the day with a five mile run and then got to relax and enjoy my morning.

Bowl of 4th Generation 1931 from my Savinelli Miele 316 while reading Barrons. Really is my favorite subscription, and yesterday morning was perfect to sit on the deck and puff away with my paper and coffee. Honey themed pipe, honey topped tobacco. Really worked out well for me. The rest of the flakes are jarred and I will probably go through them over the next couple of weeks.

Finished the pipe, but not my paper, so I went for a bowl of McLelland Anniversary in a Peterson silver mounted Army in the number 68 shape (bent brandy). This one is a real treat. Cracked open a sealed tin from 2005, the year I bought the Peterson I was loading up, which is my very first pipe, and twelve years has done this one well. Finished my pipe and paper about the same time. Switch to water after two coffees though.

Wanted something sweet after that, and it was such a pleasant day to sit outside. Went back inside to grab a golf magazine and another pipe. Third smoke was a bowl of Peterson Summertime 2015 blend in a Peterson silver mounted Army in the number 106 shape (straight billiard). Two summers later and it still has the nice sweet fruit finish to it that I enjoy. Made for a wonderful morning on the deck...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Here is another snapshot from my vacations, the weather was a little bit bad so i had to smoke my Vanilla tobacco inside my house.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sid.Stavros said:


> Here is another snapshot from my vacations, the weather was a little bit bad so i had to smoke my Vanilla tobacco inside my house.


I have to say it.. You take some great pics. They make me guilty of one of the 7 deadly sins.. Envy lol. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Well it's Sunday, and I'm awake. So it's a bowl of royal yacht in a bent cob, with a cup of whatever coffee this is. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Had some Solani Silver Flake in a cob last night - delicious!


----------



## Stonedog

Back to Haddo's Delight in one of my favorites, a Savinelli Saturnia 677 KS.

I'm under considerable deadlines (with teams' futures hanging in the balance) so while the family is off enjoying the beautiful weather I'm stuck inside at my PC. This was a quick break to review some material I'd printed out... Not super exciting, but it is what it is. Yesterday was a full "day off" for me - did a ton of yard work so the property is back up to my standards. That's a good feeling. Getting today's home work finished will be an even better feeling.

I'm off to Limerick, Ireland day after Labor Day and plan on picking up a Peterson over there. I prefer my pipes to have a story too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Briar Fox in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying out a bowl of CAO moontrance courtesy of @NightFish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

Smoking my first pipe ever, a corn cob. I don't now the type of tobacco. It is a fruity one I got for free at the cigar festival yesterday. I am quite enjoying it. That cigar festival has turned me into a pipe smoker! I think I will continue exploring piping and smoke both cigars as well.


----------



## JustJoshua

Mac Baren plum cake in a mark twain corn cob pipe. Happy Sunday all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

MM 965 in a cob with some coffee on the deck this morning. Trying to decide what to do with this beautiful sunny day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in an Iversson designed Stanwell,


----------



## JimInks

Back from visiting a neighbor. Had two bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Settling down to routine at last, which in this case, has been watching the Pirates-Reds game. I missed the first inning because I was out, but they survived fine without me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Doing nothing and excelling at it.


----------



## JimInks

Having a bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the news.


----------



## Stonedog

Managed to wrap up most of my work so now I'm enjoying a mix of McClelland oriental blends in the Lorenzetti. Soon the grill will be ready for salmon and pork chops.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Bentley The Oriental Spice in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Close to dinner time and the Nats-Mets game, too.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just finished a bowl of haunted bookshop in my new hardcastle. I think it's dedicated to that tobacco till it builds a little cake. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

So i got out my first cob with the big bowl and filled it with esoteric Pembroke. I wasn't sold on this blend right away, but it has grown on me a great deal. I'm now really glad I spent the money. I'm having a blue moon harvest pumpkin wheat, waiting on dinner which i believe to be fajitas. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful snapper and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a twin bore oil cured Radice,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH Dark Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about the world.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens-Greece, we have 30 °C outside.










The view from the Cafe in the Seaport.










Davidoff Malawi.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem. Writing a piece on my friend Jack Kirby for what would have been his 100th birthday.


----------



## Davetopay

A couple bowls of Barbary Coast in two different Savs....the pipe makes a difference. Still working this one out. Kind of bitter. I might be overly conditioned to sweet VA leaf....not unpleasant though.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland 2045 in a Sav bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Chatting with my boss on Alter Ego magazine.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a ham and cheese sandwich for lunch, and am now a third of the way through this bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem. Writing a piece on my friend Jack Kirby for what would have been his 100th birthday.


If I may, how would one be able to read said piece on Jack Kirby?


----------



## JimInks

JohnBrody15 said:


> If I may, how would one be able to read said piece on Jack Kirby?


I posted it on my Facebook page and several pipe forums, including this one. Look under "Non Cigar Related Speciality Forums" in General Discussion. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/showthread.php?p=4773481#post4773481


----------



## eliot

Carter Hall in the big bulldog with some coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Creamy Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SPC Plum Pudding if the Sunflower meer,


----------



## Stogiepuffer

Hawthorne in my Paronelli.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking RO Series Acadian English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Was out to dinner with old friends.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Indians-Yankees game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JackKnife plug in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Bayou Morning in a Johs Billard!!! Num Num!!!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching The Man With the Golden Gun. Christopher Lee is one of my favorite Bond villains.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting with life with a good friend.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning pipe smokers from the sunny Athens-Greece.










What i see when i am sitting in my porch.










Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Breaking in my new 2017 savinelli st nikolas 321 that I received in a trade from another member. It's got a funky coating on the bowl, not sure if I actually need to break it in?

2nd year of grad school has begun and new job starts in a week. Better trim my beard and clean that tobacco off my shirt.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. My internet and cable was out for a bit, but it's back on in time for Mad Dog Russo's show.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Discussing movie plans with m'lady.


----------



## NightFish

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying out a bowl of CAO moontrance courtesy of @NightFish


I'm actually not a fan of Moontrance. I only tossed it in your PIF package because you wanted aromatics and I've seen others on here rave about it. 
If you like it let me know and I'd be happy to send you the rest of the tin.


----------



## JtAv8tor

NightFish said:


> I'm actually not a fan of Moontrance. I only tossed it in your PIF package because you wanted aromatics and I've seen others on here rave about it.
> If you like it let me know and I'd be happy to send you the rest of the tin.


I enjoyed it and the wife said it smelled good too, lol seriously no need to send me anymore than you already have sir. Would I smoke it yeah for sure, I puffed away on it while sanding down a bunch of Spanish cedar.


----------



## NightFish

Here's a shot from yesterday. 
Blackhouse in a cob while lounging on the beach.


----------



## eliot

Autumn Evening in a Country Gent on my drive to class.


----------



## JohnBrody15

NightFish said:


> Here's a shot from yesterday.
> Blackhouse in a cob while lounging on the beach.


Nightfish,

So, you've got Ewoks in your woods, and it looks like Goonies at your beach lol Hopefully you'll get the reference.

Great shot too, beautiful.


----------



## NightFish

About to settle down on the deck for my first bowl of Carter Hall in my new Sav poker and reread a great book.
Where the Sea Breaks Its Back is a fascinating account of Vitus Bering's tragic last voyage across the uncharted North Pacific in 1741. It's a must read for anyone that has spent time in the Bering Sea/Aleutian Islands and/or fans of nautical exploration history.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> About to settle down on the deck for my first bowl of Carter Hall in my new Sav poker and reread a great book.
> Where the Sea Breaks Its Back is a fascinating account of Vitus Bering's tragic last voyage across the uncharted North Pacific in 1741. It's a must read for anyone that has spent time in the Bering Sea/Aleutian Islands and/or fans of nautical exploration history.


I like the nail tamper

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Still reading on the deck and now smoking Old Dublin courtesy of @JohnBrody15 in a cob.
It's reminiscent of MM 965 but without the sour twang.
I do like the subtle tanginess of 965 but this blend may suffice as a sufficient substitute for me when Dunhill goes extinct.
Thanks Brotha!


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Still reading on the deck and now smoking Old Dublin courtesy of @JohnBrody15 in a cob.
> It's reminiscent of MM 965 but without the sour twang.
> I do like the subtle tanginess of 965 but this blend may suffice as a sufficient substitute for me when Dunhill goes extinct.
> Thanks Brotha!


I read that the Dunhill isn't going away. Just going to another company. Hard to believe they would let those blends due considering they are consistently in the top 20 lists taking several slots.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was in a hurry to get out the door this morning but I had a bowl of McClelland Drama Reserve on the drive in, a bowl of Vengeur Platinum about mid-morning, WCC Slices at lunch and for the afternoon drive I loaded half a bowl of St James Flake and then topped it of with McClelland Blackwoods.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Saw the Spider-Man movie today. Ho hum!


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Saw the Spider-Man movie today. Ho hum!


That is an interesting question.. What is your opinion of all the comic book movies they seem to be churning out these days? Good? Bad? Favorites? Seeing as you work in that field I'd appreciate your thoughts. Do you think they help or hurt actual comic books?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Alrightdriver said:


> I read that the Dunhill isn't going away. Just going to another company. Hard to believe they would let those blends due considering they are consistently in the top 20 lists taking several slots.


Where did you read this? I'd love to see an official reference on what the future holds for Dunhill blends.

I have faith that they'll be back soon. 
They've been around forever, changed hands a few times, and must be money makers for somebody. However, I'm sure the extinction hysteria has dramatically improved their sales since the announcement ... and that probably didn't happen by mistake.


----------



## _stormin_

Having a bowl of Peterson Summer Time 2015 along side a Sierra Nevada Tropical IPA. I would not say that they're a perfect pairing, but they're getting along all right.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Where did you read this? I'd love to see an official reference on what the future holds for Dunhill blends.
> 
> I have faith that they'll be back soon.
> They've been around forever, changed hands a few times, and must be money makers for somebody. However, I'm sure the extinction hysteria has dramatically improved their sales since the announcement ... and that probably didn't happen by mistake.


I honestly don't remember where. I've been reading so much on pipe smoking lately, trying to learn all i can. I do think it was also referenced in a muttonchop piper video on YouTube. I think the other was in a pipe forum.. So i should have said that with the disclaimer that it wasn't from a real source in the industry. However its sounded reasonable to me. The question was if they would have to rebrand the blend names or if they would be able to carry over with trade marks and all. Sorry i can't be more specific. I drink a bit in the evenings and fall into internet holes.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

NightFish said:


> Still reading on the deck and now smoking Old Dublin courtesy of @JohnBrody15 in a cob.
> It's reminiscent of MM 965 but without the sour twang.
> I do like the subtle tanginess of 965 but this blend may suffice as a sufficient substitute for me when Dunhill goes extinct.
> Thanks Brotha!


No problem, my pleasure. I picked up after reading some reviews, basically it seemed like a beginner's English blend. Now that I have some 965, I'd like to smoke them back to back and see what I see :smile2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just finished a bowl of haunted bookshop with some coffee as my drink. I think my hardcastle needs about 4 or 5 more bowls before i should switch it up to different blends. My downfall at this point is smoking pace. I'm still to fast causing a slightly hotter burn than I probably should and a touch of tongue bite. However my packing is getting better and learning a light touch on the tamper to help keep relights to a minimum. I'll get there also while i liked the haunted bookshop at first it's kinda waning on me a little. Perhaps I'm just smoking to fast, idk. But it has changed on me, a touch too Smokey in flavor. Any opinions on what could cause that? Or a better way to help mentally slow my pace for a cooler smoke? 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Just finished a bowl of haunted bookshop with some coffee as my drink. I think my hardcastle needs about 4 or 5 more bowls before i should switch it up to different blends. My downfall at this point is smoking pace. I'm still to fast causing a slightly hotter burn than I probably should and a touch of tongue bite. However my packing is getting better and learning a light touch on the tamper to help keep relights to a minimum. I'll get there also while i liked the haunted bookshop at first it's kinda waning on me a little. Perhaps I'm just smoking to fast, idk. But it has changed on me, a touch too Smokey in flavor. Any opinions on what could cause that? Or a better way to help mentally slow my pace for a cooler smoke?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


When you say 'smokey' are you referring to a cigarette taste? If so then yes that is a sign of Burly being smoked hot. Have you looked up the breath smoking technique? I try to take long slow sips. It takes a while to get the loading right especially if you smoke a lot of different blends, each one is different and what works for one blend doesn't always work for another.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani Aged Burly Flake in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> When you say 'smokey' are you referring to a cigarette taste? If so then yes that is a sign of Burly being smoked hot. Have you looked up the breath smoking technique? I try to take long slow sips. It takes a while to get the loading right especially if you smoke a lot of different blends, each one is different and what works for one blend doesn't always work for another.


Yes I've been trying to implement the breath smoking method, however I think i huff to hard and need to work on making it more natural. I think i exaggerate my breathing through my nose. It's a learning process. And like you said it gets that cigarette taste. So I think i need to slow down more. Had the same trouble with cigars at first.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> That is an interesting question.. What is your opinion of all the comic book movies they seem to be churning out these days? Good? Bad? Favorites? Seeing as you work in that field I'd appreciate your thoughts. Do you think they help or hurt actual comic books?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The quality varies greatly. I'm a tough critic. Liked the first two Captain America movies, wasn't so keen on the third, mainly because it was mostly an Avengers movie, and I wanted a Cap movie. The Spidey movies are hit and miss. Won't watch any more Superman movies because they made him dark, and Superman is NOT a dark character. The Batman movies vary widely... didn't like any of the ones made in the 90s, and the Dark Knight series gets mixed reviews from me. They don't help comics sales because the viewership doesn't know comics exist, don't seek them out much, and comic shops (I ran one for 9 years) usually aren't good at marketing for various reasons. People don't care about print media much any more.


----------



## JohnBrody15

McClelland black woods flake in my (I finally looked it up) 2003 savinelli pipa rusticated bent billiard. The first quality pipe I bought in 2003 for 60 bucks.









Followed by some old Dublin in my cob.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to set fire to some Dunhill 965 in one of my mm cobs. With some sweet tea. Being happy i have the day off and a job interview tomorrow. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Just finished a bowl of Autumn Evening in a H&B cob and drinking some NYF Root Beer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through my last smoke of the day, which is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason with Sleepy Suzy by my side.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up a couple for the day,
Dunhill 965
WCC Slices 
GLP JackKnife plug 
D&R Vengeur


----------



## Davetopay

A bit more of the Barbary Coast in a Big Ben Fantasia(blue black swirl finish). This stuff is growing on me.


----------



## Davetopay

On to some Milonga in a mid to late 60's Grabow Crown Duke. The tiny bowl on this pipe realllly concentrates the flavors in this one.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Alrightdriver said:


> About to set fire to some Dunhill 965 in one of my mm cobs. With some sweet tea. Being happy i have the day off and a job interview tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Good luck! Whatever you do, don't do this:

EDIT: Oh man....why is the video so big?


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Good luck! Whatever you do, don't do this:
> 
> EDIT: Oh man....why is the video so big?


I definitely didn't dip that lol. Pending some final paper work I was offered the job. So all is well. Thanks for the luck and the laugh.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

My first bowl in this old briar freehand estate I've had sitting around for 15-20 years (haunted bookshop). Breezy afternoon at home between lectures doing some paperwork etc..












Alrightdriver said:


> I definitely didn't dip that lol. Pending some final paper work I was offered the job. So all is well. Thanks for the luck and the laugh.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Awesome congrats! That is huge!!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished running a couple errands and this bowl of C&D Seersucker in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, we had clouds and few rain drops in the morning here in Athens.










Snapshot from a local feast.










Skandinavik Vanilla


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## NightFish

Smoked some Cater Hall in my new Sav 311 early this morning to help break it in.
Smoked some Boswell Northwoods in a MM legend cob after lunch.
Loading up some Old Dark Fired for whenever I get a chance later today.

I'm spending the day running errands and working on the boat while the crew paints crab buoys in the gear yard.
Going to try and make it down the coast for a short salmon opener in the beginning of September.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Bayou Morning in a Dagner Bulldog to kick off a five day weekend!!!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Now, it's Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1776 Sterling Vermont Maple in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a couple bowls or so.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Working on an article I am writing.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Well I'm up late, watching YouTube pipe videos so i figured why not smoke one. So I'm watching muttonchop piper. 
Smoking my Lord Jeff my dad gave me filled with Dunhill mixture 965.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to Athens so we have 28°C here.



















Davidoff Malawi.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way from finishing this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Davetopay

Had a bowl of Barbary Coast in the blue Big Ben and a bit of Grey Havens in the Sav Hercules 619ex. Been a while since I had some Havens. Always a good choice.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to Athens so we have 28°C here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Davidoff Malawi.


Sid, I gotta know if you have any favorite painters or paintings? Just curious, given how you put colors together in your photos. I bet you're an impressionist fan.....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill 965. Looks like I left my pipe in the dryer again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2001 GLP Haddo’s Delight in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. It's amazing with all those years of age.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem, see. Myeah, youse mugs!


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking McClelland Bayou Slice in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Well I'm up late, watching YouTube pipe videos so i figured why not smoke one. So I'm watching muttonchop piper.
> Smoking my Lord Jeff my dad gave me filled with Dunhill mixture 965.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I enjoy watching YouTube pipe videos too-until I get bored with them. I like Muttnchop, although he's a little formal. For a change of pace StuffandThings is more dynamic.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> I enjoy watching YouTube pipe videos too-until I get bored with them. I like Muttnchop, although he's a little formal. For a change of pace StuffandThings is more dynamic.


Cool I'll check it out. Thanks.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoking MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in a beat-up Jeantet panel with a notch that I bit out of the stem. I found this pipe fifty years ago after visitor's day at a camp I worked at in Northern Ontario (like the Neil Young song "Helpless"). I took the kids out on canoe trips and started smoking the Jeantet at night by the lakes we camped at. Made me feel like an old salt guide instead of he high school senior I was. I went through about ten pipe cleaners with isopropyl alcohol on them trying to clean it up this evening. Now it's smoking like a charm. Ten year old Laphroig with a few cubes (sacrilege) is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Then, it's dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and sweet corn dinner with a bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in the Walther,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> St James Flake in the Walther,
> View attachment 147361


Nice looking pipe there. I really like the grain.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> I enjoy watching YouTube pipe videos too-until I get bored with them. I like Muttnchop, although he's a little formal. For a change of pace StuffandThings is more dynamic.


I'm watching his review on Nightcap. I like how he puts it all together..... informative :nerd2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## huffer33

Trying this meer out with bob's chocolate.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## NightFish

Today's smoke summary (It's still Thursday the 31st where I live)

Carter Hall in the new Sav 311 while relaxing on the deck with my morning coffee.

Frog Morton in a MM Legend cob in the afternoon while splicing eyes in new 20 fathom buoy ropes.

Mississippi River in a MM Morgan cob right now while reading puff on my laptop and enjoying some Knob Creek bourbon with splash of lemonade, a few dashes of bitters, and a couple ice cubes.


----------



## eliot

Taking a break from homework to continue my attempt at coloring this meer.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Work is done for the day, and I'm relaxing now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens with 30°C.



















Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sid, I gotta know if you have any favorite painters or paintings? Just curious, given how you put colors together in your photos. I bet you're an impressionist fan.....


My dear sir in purpose i have no relations with Art, i didn't study anything similar. I don't paint myself or have any painted pictures in my house except one [an Indian as a street artist drawn a portrait of my wife], i also don't have any photographic professional equipment.
I watch for shadows etc before i take the picture and i care about the background, then i use a simple photoshop programme to make the colours look better and that's all. :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Andy Griffith.


----------



## NightFish

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens with 30°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


Those are some interesting looking boats. Do you know what kind of work they do?
I see what looks like hydraulic gurdies for hauling or coiling something.
I'm always curious about fishing vessels around the world, their setup, and operation.

BTW - I always love your pictures! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sid.Stavros said:


> My dear sir in purpose i have no relations with Art, i didn't study anything similar. I don't paint myself or have any painted pictures in my house except one [an Indian as a street artist drawn a portrait of my wife], i also don't have any photographic professional equipment.
> I watch for shadows etc before i take the picture and i care about the background, then i use a simple photoshop programme to make the colours look better and that's all. :smile2:


Huh..... well you've got a good eye:grin2:


----------



## Davetopay

Barbary Coast breakfast bowls again. It continues to grow on me.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem. Time for a snack!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Maine Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink on this rainy day. Watching the Indians-Tigers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


I just ordered a small tin of that blend. Can't wait to try it out.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## NightFish

Decided to take the beach truck and the scenic route to work in my gear shed today. It's either 12 miles on the highway or 10 miles straight down the beach. I don't know why I don't go this way more often.

GLP Telegraph Hill in a MM Legend cob.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Decided to take the beach truck and the scenic route to work in my gear shed today. It's either 12 miles on the highway or 10 miles straight down the beach. I don't know why I don't go this way more often.
> 
> GLP Telegraph Hill in a MM Legend cob.


I can't believe there is a beach that beautiful in the U.S. without a single person on it. Stunning!


----------



## Piper

GLP Blackpoint. Sweet smoke with subtle latakia flavor and aroma. Pipe is a Karl Erik, I think from the 90s.


----------



## JimInks

Made pizza from scratch for m'lady and myself, and am half way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Suzy and Molly just stood there and watched us eat. I don't think they were happy we didn't share the pizza with them. Then again, I don't eat their tuna, either, so nyahhhh!!!!  Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just lit some Esoterica Pembroke in one of my mm cobs. Drinking tea, and reading here on puff. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Davetopay

Had a lovely bowl of LBF in my Sav Linea 76 with a glass or two of bourbon....then some Milonga in a sav Author with the lucite stem. Excellent Friday night.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Breaking in the savinelli saint nic with some 4 noggins bald headed teacher. Second time smoking this pipe and she's a keeper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

JohnBrody15 said:


> Breaking in the savinelli saint nic with some 4 noggins bald headed teacher. Second time smoking this pipe and she's a keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hate to sound like a Ford vs. Chevy guy, but all my best smoking pipes have been Savs.


----------



## huffer33

Stokkbey bullseye flake in a a new to me estate Savinelli punto oro 320


----------



## JohnBrody15

Davetopay said:


> I hate to sound like a Ford vs. Chevy guy, but all my best smoking pipes have been Savs.


I don't have the prospective to agree or disagree but my two "good" pipes are both Savinellis and I bet my next "good" pipe will be a 320.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Rainier Levant in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## NightFish

Smoked some Carter Hall in a Mystery Pipe earlier today while staring at my huge pile of almost 600 crab pots. It's early but I want to get a good jump on at least wrapping my head around what needs to happen to be ready to kick some serious crab ass this coming season.


----------



## eliot

Smoking some Haunted Bookshop in the meer.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work and this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. Have enough for maybe three more bowls. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I found a little tree in a beach, it's was very weird that manage to survive there so i temporary made a reinforcement hoping that will protect it even for a while.










I wish i could make a fence for that little guy, it will be a pleasant surprise to see it in few months to be taller.










Davidoff Malawi.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

NightFish said:


> Those are some interesting looking boats. Do you know what kind of work they do?
> I see what looks like hydraulic gurdies for hauling or coiling something.
> I'm always curious about fishing vessels around the world, their setup, and operation.


Those boats belong to locals, they use them for fishing not in the open sea but in bays with fishing line, some of them use nets [there are many kinds] to fishing far away from the beach and few guys use night lamps
http://users.sch.gr/nkatsikias/joomla2015/images/PIROFANI.jpg
and with fish spears hunting octopus-squid etc.
The majority are amateurs, they do it for hobby and whatever they get they eat it with family of friends in the tavern, some of them are professionals and sell their catch in locals or in some restaurants for tourists. There are few large fishing boats with real pro-equipment but you can find them in bigger Marinas that this.


----------



## Stonedog

Simple start to a beautiful Saturday. MM General filled with a mix of Carter Hall, Stanwell Vanilla and Peterson Special Reserve.


----------



## _stormin_

Had a nice bowl of Peterson's Special Reserve 2017 with this weeks issue of Barrons this morning. It was a late night watching football, and now I have to power up for another day.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## _stormin_

JimInks said:


> Starting off my smoking day with George Washington Cut Plug


Starting one's day with a tobacco that has to be at least 40 years old is one hell of a way to kick off the day. How's it smoking? :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Doing a few things around the house while waiting for the Red Sox-Yankees game.


----------



## JimInks

_stormin_ said:


> Starting one's day with a tobacco that has to be at least 40 years old is one hell of a way to kick off the day. How's it smoking? :smile2:


It's pretty decent, but not remarkable. I'd say it's a typical OTC, a little less sweet than say, SWR.

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. The Sox and Yankees are about ti start playing ball, and I'm doing a little work as well.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> It's pretty decent, but not remarkable. I'd say it's a typical OTC, a little less sweet than say, SWR.
> 
> Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. The Sox and Yankees are about ti start playing ball, and I'm doing a little work as well.


I've got one of the collectible George Washington cut plug lunch pails at s garage sale. The packaging from way back in the day is pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Planta Anno MMVI (Sweet Pear Mixture) in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> I've got one of the collectible George Washington cut plug lunch pails at s garage sale. The packaging from way back in the day is pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds interesting although I have no clue what you're talking about.:nerd2:

How about a pic?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Planta Anno MMXIII (California Dream) in a medium bend 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Coke made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Giants-Cardinals game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Planta Mild English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. Ice water and floaty widdle ice bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Sounds interesting although I have no clue what you're talking about.:nerd2:
> 
> How about a pic?


Ah yes, sorry bout that. So jiminks mentioned George Washington cut plug tobacco and it goes way back and used to come in these cool tins.










I believe this is a lunch pail they used to make. If you search George Washington cut plug tins you should see some cool stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Time for dinner!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs and baked beans dinner with a bowl of Planta Anno MMX (After Dinner Mixture) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Figured, well, if it's an after dinner smoke, it was due to burn!  Watching the Pirates-Reds game.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 2001 GLP Haddo’s Delight in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work in a couple minutes.


----------



## huffer33

Hobbit's Weed in a cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 5100 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Just enjoying the moment.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Just had the hankerin' for it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning pipers, greetings from Athens-Greece.










Thousand years ago in the corner of my island was a volcano, here are some remains.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Enjoying some haunted bookshop in my hardcastle jack o' London

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

Firedance in a sav second billiard. It's ok. Not what I had hoped for, but still a good smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure can sugar is my drink. Almost lunch time, though Suzy and Molly had theirs... twice.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying some regular ol frog Morton in the no name briar while reading about the "battle of LA" which the Chargers will win.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Planta Anno MMX (After Dinner Mixture) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Lunch, dinner.... what the heck! It's an after-something smoke!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem Watching the Pirates-Reds game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Bosun Cut Plug in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Cleaning a few pipes, and watching Suzy and Molly tussle over cat nip toys.


----------



## Rico410

Had some dunhill 965 and a mclelland blend I got from @OneStrangeOne which I thought was pretty good. But don't know exactly what it was but I liked it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rico410 said:


> Had some dunhill 965 and a mclelland blend I got from @OneStrangeOne which I thought was pretty good. But don't know exactly what it was but I liked it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The McClelland 2045 is an orental blend, it has some similar notes as FMC, not quite as sweet and without the bourbon aroma.


----------



## Rico410

OneStrangeOne said:


> The McClelland 2045 is an orental blend, it has some similar notes as FMC, not quite as sweet and without the bourbon aroma.


Awesome thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just finished some Dunhill Elizabethan in a mm cob. My first bowl of that blend. Not mind blowing but pretty good with a little strength on it. Good old vitamin N never has much effect on me, but I like when i don't immediately need a cigarette after a bowl. Little less than royal yacht but still a decent punch. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner and am almost finished smoking RO Series Acadian English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. My phone and internet was off line until now, but luckily the cable wasn't, so I haven't missed any of the Yankees-Red Sox game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finished a bowl breaking in the jolly ol Saint Nick just as a few drops of rain start to fall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner and am almost fonished smoking RO Series Acadian English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. My phone and internet was off line until now, but luckily the cable wasn't, so I haven't missed any of the Yankees-Red Sox game.


I'm jealous.. Mmmmm... Lasagna. I was Garfield in another life.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JackKnife plug in a Radice Oil Cured,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> JackKnife plug in a Radice Oil Cured,
> View attachment 148082


Awesome looking pipe there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

The last of my open stash of D&R Acadian Bright in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Time to feed the cats, and refresh my tumbler of ice water and bergs.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm part way through this bowl of Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all, greetings from Athens-Greece. Below is a photo from a place that me and my wife visited in our vacations.










Of course i couldn't smoke there so i return home for my pipe smoking relaxation moments.










Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Planta Anno MMVIII (Exotic Mixture) in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Christmas 2015 in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Time for a snack. Watching the Reds-Brewers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Planta Anno MMXII (Ripe Marula Fruit) in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## _stormin_

Two bowls of Peterson's Special Reserve 2017 while trying to finish my most recent read before my trip. (Tom Clancy, The Teeth of the Tiger) Only about a hundred pages to go. Had a few cups of coffee while enjoying the book.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Frog Morton(craftbury series) *not sure if that's the proper way to designate the Frog Morton that is simply, "Frog Morton"...... in my 2003 Savinelli Pipa bent billiard.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game.


I must have got you thinking Penzance lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Like a kid in a candy store.. Penzance in my Lord Jeff.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti Oxford Flake in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Almost dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> I must have got you thinking Penzance lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You did, indeed! 

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs dinner and am half way through this bowl of Planta Anno MMVII (Black Mixture) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Jays-Red Sox game.


----------



## Piper

McClelland Easy Street in a Jeantet panel while watching the U.S. Open.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a carved meer,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stonehenge in a carved meer,
> View attachment 148218


I love that pipe.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Mannix.


----------



## huffer33

Cyprian Sojourn in the meer


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## huffer33

JimInks said:


> Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


I saw some pics - you have an amazing collection. The descriptions are awesome but it was like learning a new language before (I do technical descriptions of fungi). I really love the Rinaldo Bulldog - that might be a grail pipe for me.


----------



## JimInks

After a nice snack, I'm smoking Planta Sans Souci in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching For Your Eyes Only.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Almost finished smoking C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


I see you got plenty of sleep lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Didn't sleep, so here I am with a bowl of George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> I see you got plenty of sleep lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I slept maybe fifteen minutes total since that bowl of Angler's Dream.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> I slept maybe fifteen minutes total since that bowl of Angler's Dream.


Lol.. Hope you have some Strong coffee.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just got a new shipment of tobacco in.. So what do i do? 
Open none of it. And just put some haunted bookshop in my hardcastle. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

McClellend Blackwoods Flake courtesy of @JohnBrody15 earlier today - very nice smoke


----------



## Piper

Breaking in an Ascorti panel with half a bowl of MacBaren's 7 Seas Regular.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Old Joe Krantz in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Smoking half a bowl of GLP Fillmore in a new Amorelli chimney while watching the lone American man, Sam Querrey, in the U.S. Open. Venus Williams just won a tight three set match.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Series Acadian Gold in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My dear friends, as you have notice the last 3 days i haven't participate in the forum and i continue to do this for some days more. My father is in the hospital, yesterday has been surged and now is in Intensive Care so i haven't the mood and the time to smoke or post in the forum.










Your prayers for my old dad Michael will appreciated. With the Grace of God i will be back with the last pipe-smoking photos from vacations etc in few days if everything end up well. Thank you all.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> My dear friends, as you have notice the last 3 days i haven't participate in the forum and i continue to do this for some days more. My father is in the hospital, yesterday has been surged and now is in Intensive Care so i haven't the mood and the time to smoke or post in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your prayers for my old dad Michael will appreciated. With the Grace of God i will be back with the last pipe-smoking photos from vacations etc in few days if everything end up well. Thank you all.


Hope everything turns out ok.. You and your father are in our thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> My dear friends, as you have notice the last 3 days i haven't participate in the forum and i continue to do this for some days more. My father is in the hospital, yesterday has been surged and now is in Intensive Care so i haven't the mood and the time to smoke or post in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your prayers for my old dad Michael will appreciated. With the Grace of God i will be back with the last pipe-smoking photos from vacations etc in few days if everything end up well. Thank you all.


Sorry to hear this, praying for you and yours.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Suzy and Molly heard me sit up, and jumped out of bed before I did, and before I could grab a pipe to smoke, they were waiting for some tuna in the kitchen. I'm glad they don't wear my chronograph to measure my speed at feeding them, or I would be in trouble. :wink2:

My best wishes, Sid. We've been friends a long time, and I hope for good news.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Alrightdriver

That moment when you are at work, with a perfectly good cob, and a bag of some Pembroke tobacco... And can only think about smoking some. If i was over dramatic this would feel like the last scene in the original planet of the apes... Ughh

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Russ’ Tastykake in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.

What are the rest of you smoking?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye Bright Virginia in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. Have enough left for one more bowl. A can of Faygo Orange is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sid.Stavros said:


> My dear friends, as you have notice the last 3 days i haven't participate in the forum and i continue to do this for some days more. My father is in the hospital, yesterday has been surged and now is in Intensive Care so i haven't the mood and the time to smoke or post in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your prayers for my old dad Michael will appreciated. With the Grace of God i will be back with the last pipe-smoking photos from vacations etc in few days if everything end up well. Thank you all.


My prayers for a speedy recovery are with you and your family.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## NightFish

About halfway through a bowl of Carter Hall in my new Sav 673 Tortuga that I scored in a sweetheart deal from @JohnBrody15. Also reading Puff for the first time in nearly a week.

Thanks, Brother! Love the pipe!


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> About halfway through a bowl of Carter Hall in my new Sav 673 Tortuga that I scored in a sweetheart deal from @JohnBrody15. Also reading Puff for the first time in nearly a week.
> 
> Thanks, Brother! Love the pipe!


Very nice!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

Sid.Stavros said:


> My dear friends, as you have notice the last 3 days i haven't participate in the forum and i continue to do this for some days more. My father is in the hospital, yesterday has been surged and now is in Intensive Care so i haven't the mood and the time to smoke or post in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your prayers for my old dad Michael will appreciated. With the Grace of God i will be back with the last pipe-smoking photos from vacations etc in few days if everything end up well. Thank you all.


Very sorry to hear this, Sid. 
I hope your father makes a speedy and full recovery. 
Best wishes and prayers to you both.


----------



## NightFish

Alrightdriver said:


> Like a kid in a candy store.. Penzance in my Lord Jeff.


How was it?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sid.Stavros said:


> My dear friends, as you have notice the last 3 days i haven't participate in the forum and i continue to do this for some days more. My father is in the hospital, yesterday has been surged and now is in Intensive Care so i haven't the mood and the time to smoke or post in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your prayers for my old dad Michael will appreciated. With the Grace of God i will be back with the last pipe-smoking photos from vacations etc in few days if everything end up well. Thank you all.


Sorry to hear about that Sid. Hope everything ends up ok. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> How was it?


It was great. I can't wait to give it a second opinion. I was in a hurry and packed it a touch tight, and didn't let it dry like i should have.. I'm impatient when excited, but even with all that if it was easily available I'd keep it in stock always.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. A bottle of Pepsi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Rangers game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some light reading, "teaching ell's to read" while enjoying some oak alley in my 2003 savinelli pipa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1776 Sterling Vermont Maple in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## NightFish

JohnBrody15 said:


> Some light reading, "teaching ell's to read" while enjoying some oak alley in my 2003 savinelli pipa.


Is it book club day today?
It's Plum Pudding in a cob and The Invisible Man for me at the moment.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## eliot

Some bulk amaretto from the local tobacconist.


----------



## Alrightdriver

At home.. Check
Good movie (mister Roberts).. Check
Mm cob.. Check
Esoterica Pembroke.. Check


The day might Have sucked, but the evening is great. 


Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of fmc in my cob on the way home from work.. If I ever needed a nice relaxing bowl, it was today..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> At home.. Check
> Good movie (mister Roberts).. Check
> Mm cob.. Check
> Esoterica Pembroke.. Check
> 
> The day might Have sucked, but the evening is great.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk





UBC03 said:


> Bowl of fmc in my cob on the way home from work.. If I ever needed a nice relaxing bowl, it was today..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Glad you guys are having a relaxing evening after a challenging day.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Is it book club day today?
> It's Plum Pudding in a cob and The Invisible Man for me at the moment.


Nothing like a pipe and a good book. Enjoy!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing his bowl of 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&H Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Three Sails in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Reading baseball box scores while this lasts.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Almost finished smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


Good show.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo billiard,


----------



## nate560

*in pipe*

Royal yacht in Rad Davis dog


----------



## nate560




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Popped the top on a jar of 2013 Mac Baron Old Dark Fired, Big Ben bent Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Been busy this afternoon, but most everything is done for at least a bit today.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Planta Anno MMIV (Fruity and Fragrant) in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Now smoking Esoterica tilbury in one of my smaller mm cobs With a slight bend stem. Got the tilbury as a sample from a friend yesterday. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A can of Hansen's Creamy Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of central park on the way home

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

It's apparently cob day at the driver house... So now smoking Dunhill 965 in a straight cob with a small/medium bowl with a blue moon and YouTube. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and sweet corn dinner along with a warm chocolate eclair dessert, and am almost half way through this bowl of Dan Tobacco DaVinci in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching the Pirates-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. I may end the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

As I start my smoking day, I'm almost half way through this bowl of Dan Tobacco DaVinci in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Dr. Pepper made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Man with the Golden Gun.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Macbarren 7 seas royal in an yves st Claude. She's a bit of a gurgler.... so is this pipe but that's neither here nor there.....hey now.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Torben Dansk Black Velvet in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sample from a friend of done 1Q. Been smoking non aromatic blends until this moment. In one of my smaller mm cobs. Sweet tea is my drink. Watching a Ken burns documentary on WW2. 

Enjoying the flavor, but think I prefer tasting the tobacco over flavoring. Perhaps because of my tastes in cigars. Idk. I'll definitely give it and some other aromatics a try. Seems like it could be a good palette diversion between the non aromatic blends. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Sample from a friend of done 1Q. Been smoking non aromatic blends until this moment. In one of my smaller mm cobs. Sweet tea is my drink. Watching a Ken burns documentary on WW2.
> 
> Enjoying the flavor, but think I prefer tasting the tobacco over flavoring. Perhaps because of my tastes in cigars. Idk. I'll definitely give it and some other aromatics a try. Seems like it could be a good palette diversion between the non aromatic blends.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


it is weird for me I find I really enjoy aromatic pipe tobacco but with cigars hate flavors that aren't natural (infused). I think for me the fragrance more than the actual taste is what I enjoy with the aromatic pipe blends reminds me of my Great Grandfather smoking his pipe.

But not trying to thread jack so carry on all.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> it is weird for me I find I really enjoy aromatic pipe tobacco but with cigars hate flavors that aren't natural (infused). I think for me the fragrance more than the actual taste is what I enjoy with the aromatic pipe blends reminds me of my Great Grandfather smoking his pipe.
> 
> But not trying to thread jack so carry on all.


You may have a point. Only pipe smoker i knew growing up was dad and he said he mostly smoked English blends. So perhaps I'm getting the same sort of thing. Like a long lost smell memory.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching a documentary about Cary Grant.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching a documentary about Cary Grant.


If that is the documentary on Amazon prime video.. It's a good one.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> If that is the documentary on Amazon prime video.. It's a good one.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I was watching it on Showtime: "Being Cary Grant".


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> I was watching it on Showtime: "Being Cary Grant".


Same one. It's a good doc

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of EGR on my way home from work

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Marlins-Braves game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

EGR in a cob. First try of this stuff. Not bad. Thanks for the subliminal suggestion @JimInks

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Light of the Universe in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## gtechva

Elizabethan Mixture in a smooth, straight Irish Second


----------



## JohnBrody15

It's Can't Sleep Saturday with some Becks ol Limey Bastard in a cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Can't Sleep Saturday has now become Chain Smoking Chain Coffee Drinking Saturday with some aperitif in the savinelli saint nik. In about 45 minutes it'll be two Advil Saturday or I Shoulda Eaten Breakfast First Saturday lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout canted Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished running an errand and this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Planta Anno MMVIII (Exotic Mixture) in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Planta Anno MMVI (Cosmopolitan Mixture) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Been a busy day and still have stuff to do.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland Tudor Castle Arcade in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the Cubs-Brewers game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Pembroke in my new meer.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle's Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.

For those interested in Seattle Pipe Club blends, here's part one of an article I wrote about it: Seattle Pipe Club: Luxury Blends Unlike Any Other | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. Sleepy Suzy is by my side while Molly is cat napping by my feet.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking Uhle's Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.
> 
> For those interested in Seattle Pipe Club blends, here's part one of an article I wrote about it: Seattle Pipe Club: Luxury Blends Unlike Any Other | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


Great article. Thanks for sharing. I haven't really tried any of the blends except plum pudding, but it was before I knew how to pack a bowl worth anything so it wasn't very good, but i knew it was my fault.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Penzance in my Lord Jeff.. It's so good. At a friend's drinking Drambuie.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and beans dinner with a bowl of the best durn tobacco made today: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH Curly Cut Deluxe in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching Perry Mason before I go to work.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just finished a bowl of a house blend simply called Virginia #2. All I know is that it's broken flake, has perique, and is made by McClelland. I want to use it to practice with smoking flake while my other flakes stay sealed.

I've been reading tons of info on smoking flake...the whole thing is fascinating.....how many different ways each individual flake can be handled in term of drying and packing.

I used the Frank method and smoked it in a seasoned bent billiard. I rubbed most of it out and sprinkled some less rubbed strands in the bottom of the bowl. I started out really smokey, with a sweet bbq thing going on.... it mellowed out then picked up again. Little bit of gurgle, smoked it slow..... Small tongue bite throughout. It was mild in the sense that I found myself inhaling and retro-haling..... last third of the bowl, the draw was still good but I couldn't keep it lit. 

Good times......


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Dodgers-Rockies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Work is done for the day because my back said so.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day 2001 GLP Haddo’s Delight in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Getting set to watch Gunsmoke.


----------



## Alrightdriver

So i went to a friend's house last night to drink and hang out. And they will let me smoke a pipe indoors. Well i took 2 pre packed and used muttonchop's trick with a pipe cleaner as a bowl cap. I only got too smoke 1 of them, so I'm smoking the second now. Frog morton's cellar in my largest cob, with some death wish coffee. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Alrightdriver said:


> So i went to a friend's house last night to drink and hang out. And they will let me smoke a pipe indoors. Well i took 2 pre packed and used muttonchop's trick with a pipe cleaner as a bowl cap. I only got too smoke 1 of them, so I'm smoking the second now. Frog morton's cellar in my largest cob, with some death wish coffee.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Addendum.. My first experience with fm cellar was merely ok.. Today however, is another story. My thoughts about it went from meh, to omg why haven't I been smoking this more? Petty sure i got it off a suggestion from @UBC03 thanks dino.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

It's been a good morning so far....
Had some Torben Dansk Blue Note in a 316KS
Then moved on to Firedance in a new cob.

.....what's next?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Old Dominion in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with McClelland Tudor Castle Arcade in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem, which I'm a quarter way through enjoying. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching From Russia With Love.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Oriental Mixture No. 6 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Now smoking hh old dark fired in a small cob. First time with this blend. Petty good so far. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1776 Sterling Vermont Maple in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Nesbitt's Orange soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Been busy with various things today.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Stanwell Design Choice with somewhat oxidized vulcanite shank and stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge in a Stanwell Design Choice with somewhat oxidized vulcanite shank and stem.


Hey that is my pic in the background.. One that tapatalk rotated on me lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Penzance in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful cod and cheese rice dinner with a bowl of Peretti Oxford Flake in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Orioles-Indians game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

G.l. Peace Filmore in a small cob before bed. With some sweet tea. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

G&H Dark Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Wyatt Earp.


----------



## JustJoshua

Last bowl of the day for me- PS Nougat! Happy monday!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Former Cross Grain Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the hurricane news. Hope my friends are safe.


----------



## Del Fuego

Balkan Supreme in the big wizard. Fantastic!


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Light of the Universe in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Work is done for the day, and I'm relaxing in my chair reading baseball box scores with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly's snoozin' in my studio.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## eliot

Spent the entire day framing and designing a web page and now I'm finally relaxing with a bowl of Smokin' Pancake in my meer. I also ordered some bees wax that should be arriving soon so I can speed up this patina process.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2001 GLP Haddo’s Delight in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Wyatt Earp.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

10 to Midnight in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## huffer33

Been sick with a cold this weekend and not smoking.

Spent quite a while yesterday cleaning the old gunk out of this Savinelli meer lined punto oro 504, which was a bit of a PITA without using alcohol in the bowl. Now smoking 965 courtesy of @*JohnBrody15* - 50 degree day with the rains from Irma making their way into the area. May see some 40mph winds tonight but now it is just breezy and strangely "thick"outside. Flowers are my wife's main hobby (cooking isn't!).


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Been sick with a cold this weekend and not smoking.
> 
> Spent quite a while yesterday cleaning the old gunk out of this Savinelli meer lined punto oro 504, which was a bit of a PITA without using alcohol in the bowl. Now smoking 965 courtesy of @*JohnBrody15* - 50 degree day with the rains from Irma making their way into the area. May see some 40mph winds tonight but now it is just breezy and strangely "thick"outside. Flowers are my wife's main hobby (cooking isn't!).


Enjoy! My ex wife wasn't much of a cook but she could order with the best of 'em lol "I'll have this, I'll have that....."


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> Enjoy! My ex wife wasn't much of a cook but she could order with the best of 'em lol "I'll have this, I'll have that....."


lol and thanks again.

She can do it but doesn't have much patience. I must admit I'm jealous of JimInks in more ways than one. If I smoked inside she would have an asthma attack and leave my dead ass by the side of the road :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a soup and sandwich lunch, and am about third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Chatting with a fellow comics artist.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Phone chatting about movies.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fm cellar in my meer









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Popped open my first tin of Orlik Golden Sliced, fold and stuff method, and now puffing before my class starts. I like how dry it smokes and the pure tobacco flavor.


----------



## Piper

Smoking W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect Mixture in Sasieni 4 Dot. The pipe has a large bowl and always smoked hot and wet. Had nearly given up on it but over time it's becoming cooler and dryer. 

(I apologize for the unsightliness of the vulcanite bits in my pix. Some of my pipes are decades old and have been rarely—probably never—cleaned up. I take better care of my newer pipes.)


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Seattle Evening in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and sweet corn dinner with the last of my stash of Paul Olsen Dark Flake MOB in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. Watching Mannix.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease JackKnife plug in a Nording Freehand,







Crosscut a slice off the the plug and corse cubed it, I'm guessing this bowl will probably burn 1 1/2 - 2 hours


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of 2001 GLP Haddo’s Delight in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sneaking a bowl in on a slow work day. Pembroke in a small cob. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Last night in class, I asked about teaching in another state. My professor asked what state, and without considering recent events, I gave an honest answer, "Florida." 
"Florida?" She said. 
And they all laughed. They laughed and laughed......but I showed them. Every last one of them a picture of my kid who lives there lol.

That last part didn't really happen but they did laugh and I did smoke some 965 in my straight billiard on this beautiful morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Former Cross Grain Flake in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

10 to Midnight in a sunflowered meer,







I think it's kinda cool the way this one is starting to color.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

About to fire up this vintage Comoys Bulldog, I loaded this sometime last week and have forgotten what it is.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2000 Friedman & Pease Inverness in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of NuGrape soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Del Fuego

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


You are the man of a million pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Just keeping busy today.


----------



## JimInks

Del Fuego said:


> You are the man of a million pipes.


I know a number of people who have more pipes than I do. Some have incredible collections that dwarf mine quite substantially. I'm lucky to have what I have, and some will be with me to the end.

Now smoking Lane Leo in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Indians-Tigers game. Too bad Cleveland fans aren't flocking to the ball park for this winning team.


----------



## eliot

Had another bowl of OGS on the drive home. Still trying to figure out how to keep flake lit.


----------



## eliot

I was anxious to apply some wax on my meer, so I loaded it up with some Autumn Evening and this is how it looks after it cooled and I buffed away the excess wax. Shiny!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chili and cheese dinner with the last of this sample of 1776 Sterling Vermont Maple in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite stem. Raining hard outside this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Last night in class, I asked about teaching in another state. My professor asked what state, and without considering recent events, I gave an honest answer, "Florida."
> "Florida?" She said.
> And they all laughed. They laughed and laughed......but I showed them. Every last one of them a picture of my kid who lives there lol.
> 
> That last part didn't really happen but they did laugh and I did smoke some 965 in my straight billiard on this beautiful morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hilarious! And a beautiful ash tray and pipe too.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in an Amorelli three star, I guess, oversized billiard. I called it a chimney last time. :noidea: 

I got the paper plate idea from OneStrangeOne. So brilliant it seems obvious. I used to use old printer papers but this is much neater and allows you to collect and scoop up the precious crumbs to put in your pipe.

Eliot, your meer looks magnificent. Gotta get me some of that refined bees wax. I learn so much from you guys. Have a great evening. :thumb:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to go to work.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. I did finish work early, though! :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Tudor Castle Arcade in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Granger in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Meet the Baron with Jimmy Durante and the Three Stooges.


----------



## huffer33

This meer smoked a bit sour on the first two bowls but I think I've finally got that cleaned out. Gently scraped, sanded, and wiped out the bowl with damp cloths. Rode home between classes and smoking Haunted Bookshop on a breezy but sunny (first in a long while) cool afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Indians-Tigers game.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of this sample of George Washington Cut Plug in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Breaking in a L'Anatra paneled bent Dublin with MacBaren 7 Seas Regular.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Planta Anno MMXII (Ripe Marula Fruit) in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching the A's-Red Sox game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking RO Series Acadian English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Smoked a bowl of DE Heirloom Cherry this afternoon in the garage while assembling a new TV cabinet and was rudely interrupted by my manager asking me to get on a plane immediately. I finished the Bowl but the cabinet remains unfinished.


----------



## eliot

Piper said:


> Breaking in a L'Anatra paneled bent Dublin with MacBaren 7 Seas Regular.


I like the band on that pipe. You don't see that very often.

Smoking a generous sized bowl of OGS. And look, I taught my bulldog to sit! Good boy!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with 1950s Arrowhead in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching We're Not Married!


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. It's almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Bentley The Oriental Spice in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. Watching the A's-Red Sox game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Slow day at work. Smoking this small cob in parts as I have time filled with Dunhill 965

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## sweetbriar

Samuel Gawith ~ Golden Glow in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## JimInks

About a third left of this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Then, it'll be dinner time! Watching the Indians-Royals game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Dark Fired in a oil cured Radice,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mongolian beer and rice dinner with a bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Indians and Royals are tied in the 10th. I'd like to see the Indians continue their winning streak. Their "fans" actually showed up tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Discussing details of two books with my collaborator, though it'll be some time before they come out.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday I had some house blend VaPer in the saint nik and some frog Morton in the grand master. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo bent egg,







Just checked the shapes chart and it's actually more of a Brandy.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Cardinals game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and floaty li'l baby faced icebergs is my drink the rest of this day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## eliot

Early Morning Pipe in the late afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mexican dinner and am now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Indians-Royals game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane LEO in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Arrowhead in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Granger in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. I may finish the night with this smoke. Watching Gunsmoke. They smoke, I smoke, we all smoke. :wink2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens-Greece. First of all i would like to *thank you all* for the psychological support in my father's health problem, your posts and pm's are much appreciated. 
It was a very difficult moment for all of us because was one step away from septic shock that could kill him and everybody changed the way of life [night and day] to be close to take care of him. Thank God he got out from the Intensive Care, he recovered enough in the hospital and now is on the way back home for full recovery.










Skandinavik Vanilla.

I said above about Home so here is a photo from our rotisserie in my family home, you can see my grandmother's oil vase, a 5th BC century piece from our ancestors in our ancient village and a piece from a volcano which is in my island.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens-Greece. First of all i would like to *thank you all* for the psychological support in my father's health problem, your posts and pm's are much appreciated.
> It was a very difficult moment for all of us because was one step away from septic shock that could kill him and everybody changed the way of life [night and day] to be close to take care of him. Thank God he got out from the Intensive Care, he recovered enough in the hospital and now is on the way back home for full recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Vanilla.
> 
> I said above about Home so here is a photo from our rotisserie in my family home, you can see my grandmother's oil vase, a 5th BC century piece from our ancestors in our ancient village and a piece from a volcano which is in my island.


Great news Sid, thank you letting us hear it! Great to have you back!


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching Live and Let Die.

Sid, I am very happy to hear the good news. Best wishes to you, your dad and all of your family, my friend.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sid, great to hear the good news. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Frog Morton in a cob with coffee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D White Lightning in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching The Man with the Golden Gun.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big&Burly in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## huffer33

Old Toby in the Diplomat Apple cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens-Greece. First of all i would like to *thank you all* for the psychological support in my father's health problem, your posts and pm's are much appreciated.
> It was a very difficult moment for all of us because was one step away from septic shock that could kill him and everybody changed the way of life [night and day] to be close to take care of him. Thank God he got out from the Intensive Care, he recovered enough in the hospital and now is on the way back home for full recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Vanilla.
> 
> I said above about Home so here is a photo from our rotisserie in my family home, you can see my grandmother's oil vase, a 5th BC century piece from our ancestors in our ancient village and a piece from a volcano which is in my island.


Great to hear some good news.. Hope all is well.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Here we go with the penzance care of @Alrightdriver. Thank you kindly!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Pirates-Reds game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Here we go with the penzance care of @Alrightdriver. Thank you kindly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoy sir.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burly in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chili and cheese dinner and am almost half way through bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. As Strang hasn't been produced in a year and a half, and there's no indication production will resume, I am retiring the phrase "The best durn tobacco made today". It was true while it lasted. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Reserve in a 1974 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording with a thin black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Paul Olsen Old School MOB in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about James Bond movies.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing the last of my stash of Peretti Oxford Flake in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Granger in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished feeding the cats and this bowl of D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Reading baseball box scores while this smoke lasts.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My father was encourage me indirectly for pipe smoking that's why i mention here his problem, if he wasen't this way maybe i wouldn't be in a forum to post. In a future post i will tell you more.










The view from the Cafe










Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with C&D Founding Fathers in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Up early, so I'm smoking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in an Ivarsson design Stanwell,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching The Living Daylights.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen Old School MOB in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Getting set to watch the Braves-Mets game as I talk pipe tobacco with a buddy.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Having some Esoterica and so to bed, in my meer. Drinking ice tea, watching YouTube videos, contemplating playing some Xbox. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1950s Arrowhead in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Smoking fm cellar in my hardcastle jack o'london #140. First bowl in this pipe that wasn't haunted bookshop. Waiting on dinner. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and black-eyed peas dinner with a bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching the Nats-Dodgers game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Russ's monthly blend, Old Glory in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Alrightdriver

First ever bowl of nightcap in my larger cob. Using it as What the title suggests. Drinking sweet tea, and relaxing after a fajita dinner. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Seattle Evening in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all from Athens-Greece, after a big "thank you" for your interest i would like to show you another pipe-photo from my vacations.










The view from the Cafe










Davidoff Malawi.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland X30 in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing my first bowl of the day, which is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## huffer33

Getting ready to light Haunted Bookshop in this new Rinaldo Triade YYYY Prince sitter. For an even better idea of the scale, I packed it with my pinky.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point in this bowl of C&D Founding Fathers in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Going through the "hate mail" I received today, which includes the gift of three pipes and plenty of tobacco. Wow!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just finished a bowl of frog Morton in the grandmaster (I think it's a lovat shaped). Starting a bowl of bald headed teacher in my new savinelli Roma bent bulldog (have to look up the shape to make sure).

Work hasn't picked up yet but grad school has.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

I've been away from home for the last 2 weeks or so doing some commercial salmon fishing a few ports south of here. We were only allowed to catch 60 fish a day but the price we got paid per pound was the best I've ever seen so it all came together to be well worthwhile in the end. I brought a few cobs onboard and sucked down a bunch of Frog Morton, Plum Pudding, and Blood Red Moon during our down time. It was good but it's nice to be home again.

Now I'm smoking Blackhouse in my Sav Roma 311 poker while staring at my lawn and trying to decide if I should go for a session at the local skatepark, take a nap, throw some fish in the smoker, or order a bunch of pipe tobacco before it's time to pick my kids up from school. Life is full of tough decisions.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of NuGrape soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a third left of this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Got another package of tobacco samples for review. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Uhle’s Bishop’s Move in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. It's now dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner with a bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching the Twins-Yankees game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in the Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of McClelland Tudor Castle Arcade in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Contractors are finally gone for the day.....sat back and relaxed with a MM Legend Bent with a bowl of FM......very relaxing....


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. First time smoking this gift pipe. Sure is a pretty pipe. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Just finished work for the day.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have 36°C here in Athens.










The view from the Cafe.










Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in the Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. I'm part way through the bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Almost lunch time!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 70s Middleton Cherry Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## csk415

First bowl ever. Trying some Lane 1Q. So far so good. Need to perfect the packing.


----------



## JohnBrody15

csk415 said:


> First bowl ever. Trying some Lane 1Q. So far so good. Need to perfect the packing.


Congrats on the first bowl!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing a bowl of some house VaPer in the saint nik, got some cup o joes Adirondack Mardi Gras waiting in the no name straight billiard.

Using my favorite matches, the ones that send a piece of flaming sulfur onto my pants or arms whenever I light one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 70s Middleton Hickory in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## NightFish

Smoking Shortcut to Mushrooms and reading Dracula by Bram Stoker in a shady corner of the yard on this beautiful sunny afternoon. This will be the third time I've read this book. I think the last time was probably about 10 years ago. It's really cool how the story is put together with diary/journal entries and newspaper articles instead of the standard narrator format of most novels. 

Also smoked My Mixture 965 on a bench at the local skatepark this morning after thoroughly wearing myself out.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of 70s Middleton Saga in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem.

Going to take a forum break, so please post in my absence.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of 70s Middleton Saga in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem.
> 
> Going to take a forum break, so please post in my absence.


I hope it's a relatively short break!


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of 70s Middleton Saga in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem.
> 
> Going to take a forum break, so please post in my absence.


Hope to see ya back soon!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

B&B Tobacconists OL'Limey Bastard.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Well, it's early morning for me so... It's Dunhill early morning pipe in my new country gentleman mm cob. Drinking some death wish coffee.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

So in an attempt to smoke less cigarettes today on my day off. It's on to bowl number 2. Also in a mm cob, but I'm not sure which model, but it is a larger one. Now smoking royal yacht because... Vitamin N!! Yay!! Watching YouTube applying for jobs so I don't have to go back to pizza delivery to survive. It's a bit of a long story so I will leave it at that. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

No time for a seegar today. FM in a 70s rusticated apple straight Carey while waiting for more choices to arrive...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Haunted Bookshop in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## Alrightdriver

FM cellar in my hardcastle jack o'london #140 trying to continue my less cigarettes day. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Country Lawyer in a MM bent Legend. This reminds me of a seegar....I like it!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> FM cellar in my hardcastle jack o'london #140 trying to continue my less cigarettes day.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


How different is Cellar from just FM?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> How different is Cellar from just FM?


I honestly can't say. I've never had fm. The only fm blend I've tried is cellar. But I can say it's great. I don't want to call it aromatic, but it does have a nice whiskey hint to it and comes with a block of wood from a barrel used to age whiskey in. I didn't really like it the first time i smoked it, but it's grown on me and is one of my favorites among the things I've tried.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

It's a work from home day for me today.
Smoking SPC Mississippi River and splicing together floating (blue) and sinking (orange) shots of buoy line.
The floating line connects to the crab trap so it stays up and away from it and won't tangle it up.
The sinking line connects to the buoy so other boats don't run over slack rope that would otherwise be floating on the surface when there isn't enough current to push it down. 
One down and 249 to go ... this is going to take me a few days.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Leaving soon to take m'lady out for her birthday.


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to fire up the elusive and infamous Penzance, in my small meer. Drinking tea, watching my lady draw. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Still splicing crab rope like a mad man.
Told my wife I'd quit for the day after I finish this bowl of Frog Morton in a mystery pipe.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Still splicing crab rope like a mad man.
> Told my wife I'd quit for the day after I finish this bowl of Frog Morton in a mystery pipe.


Is that one of the dino finishes?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Home from dinner at an Italian restaurant and I'm smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Red Sox-Orioles game before going back to work. Going to be busy for a while.


----------



## NightFish

Winding down the day with chicken thighs in the grill, steelhead Extra Pale Ale in the bottle, and Old Dark Fired in the cob.


----------



## JohnBrody15

NightFish said:


> Winding down the day with chicken thighs in the grill, steelhead Extra Pale Ale in the bottle, and Old Dark Fired in the cob.


Very nice. Great way to end the day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in an Armentrout Squashed Tomato


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Oak Alley in an Armentrout Squashed Tomato
> View attachment 151953


That stuff looks interesting.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Alrightdriver said:


> Is that one of the dino finishes?


Yes. Indeed it is. From the variety pack of 3 unfinished pipes for $30 on Amazon.
I call it the Dino Natural because it's the one that got only wax on the briar, no stain.
I put 10 or 12 bowls or half bowls of Carter Hall through it to break it in and have just started using it for the good stuff. It's a little gurgley but I'm quite happy with it for $10.:smile2:

Carter Hall did grow on me a little bit but I'm not looking forward to breaking in the other 2 new pipes.
If anyone knows of a blend that tastes fantastic, smokes cool down to a fine dry ash, won't ghost a pipe, and leaves behind a dime thickness of cake in the bowl after just one smoke then please let me know!?!
I'm thinking that I'll probably go with Solani ABF to break in the others because it's the only true burley blend I've tried so far that I really like and for some reason I'm under the impression that burley is the best way to break in a new briar. :noidea: I don't know .... maybe I'm overthinking this whole new pipe break in thing and shouldn't worry about it so much.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Yes. Indeed it is. From the variety pack of 3 unfinished pipes for $30 on Amazon.
> I call it the Dino Natural because it's the one that got only wax on the briar, no stain.
> I put 10 or 12 bowls or half bowls of Carter Hall through it to break it in and have just started using it for the good stuff. It's a little gurgley but I'm quite happy with it for $10.:smile2:
> 
> Carter Hall did grow on me a little bit but I'm not looking forward to breaking in the other 2 new pipes.
> If anyone knows of a blend that tastes fantastic, smokes cool down to a fine dry ash, won't ghost a pipe, and leaves behind a dime thickness of cake in the bowl after just one smoke then please let me know!?!
> I'm thinking that I'll probably go with Solani ABF to break in the others because it's the only true burley blend I've tried so far that I really like and for some reason I'm under the impression that burley is the best way to break in a new briar. :noidea: I don't know .... maybe I'm overthinking this whole new pipe break in thing and shouldn't worry about it so much.


Now that you have a bit of cake in the bowl, if you do about 10 bowls only about a quarter full it will help carbonize the heel of the bowl. I've found that most times this will solve the gurgling problems. 
Your right about the Burly for break in and ABF will work fine. For some reason CH seems to build a good cake faster than anything I've tried, Briar Fox was close but it's very mild.


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> Now that you have a bit of cake in the bowl, if you do about 10 bowls only about a quarter full it will help carbonize the heel of the bowl. I've found that most times this will solve the gurgling problems.
> Your right about the Burly for break in and ABF will work fine. For some reason CH seems to build a good cake faster than anything I've tried, Briar Fox was close but it's very mild.


Appreciate the advice. Will give the quarter bowl thing a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, greetings from Athens-Greece. Here is another photo from our rotisserie in my family home, you can see my grandmother's oil vase, a piece from a fossilized forest from our ancient village and a piece from a volcano which is in my island.










A part of my birthpalce.










McClelland Best of Show.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Early morning pipe blend in a cob for my commute to work.with a bottle of o.j.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Early morning pipe blend in a cob for my commute to work.with a bottle of o.j.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's funny, I can only drink water with my morning pipe but I love OJ After a bowl!


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's funny, I can only drink water with my morning pipe but I love OJ After a bowl!


I always have oj on my drive to work, i will say it was a bit of an odd pairing. But worked out.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

I have been pretty much smoking a bowl a day of C&D Bayou Morning every day this month. I kind of get into that movde where if I like something, I will smoke it until it is done. Probably have about three ounces left.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Oak Alley in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,
> View attachment 152001


That must be one of your favorites. I've seen that pipe a lot lately.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Smoking GLP Chelsea Morning in a Sav 673, drinking coffee, and getting into day 2 of crab rope splicing. 
Probably only going to put in a half day of work today so I can get ready to go out and shoot a deer tomorrow morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> That must be one of your favorites. I've seen that pipe a lot lately.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's got a good balance to it for its size and a very comfortable bit. I can put in my mouth and pretty much forget about it until it gets close to the bottom. The one thing I don't like is that it had a stinger in it, I took it out but the well goes past where the draft starts so I can't get a cleaner into the draft without taking it apart.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's got a good balance to it for its size and a very comfortable bit. I can put in my mouth and pretty much forget about it until it gets close to the bottom. The one thing I don't like is that it had a stinger in it, I took it out but the well goes past where the draft starts so I can't get a cleaner into the draft without taking it apart.


My hardcastle is the same way on the cleaner, but still smokes great. I just have to remember to run a couple cleaners through it once it cools down and I feel safe in separating it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in a Nana Ivarsson design by Stanwell,







I saw a post on another forum yesterday, the original Nana Ivarsson that this pipe is a copy of sold at a silent auction at the Chicago pipe show last year for something like $6800


----------



## Hickorynut

MM Legend Bent with MM Great Dane and Ice Water. The Great Dane smells fantastic....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Germain's Brown Flake in a Nana Ivarsson design by Stanwell,
> View attachment 152041
> 
> I saw a post on another forum yesterday, the original Nana Ivarsson that this pipe is a copy of sold at a silent auction at the Chicago pipe show last year for something like $6800


Holy Cow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked a bowl of Lane Limited-Wild Hare in a cheap cob. I think I did not season this pipe right as some of the stem that juts into the bowl on the bottom has burnt away. I have got to figure out how to get the carbon buildup correctly to protect new pipes.


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> I smoked a bowl of Lane Limited-Wild Hare in a cheap cob. I think I did not season this pipe right as some of the stem that juts into the bowl on the bottom has burnt away. I have got to figure out how to get the carbon buildup correctly to protect new pipes.


Take this with a grain of salt but, the biggest YouTube channel about corn cob pipes I'm petty sure said that it burning away some was a desirable thing based on taste when you get to the bottom of the bowl. Now I'm super new to pipe smoking but it was on the aristacob channel and he seems fairly respected as an authority on cob pipes. If I'm wrong someone more in the know please inform me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Saw that also. You shave it back and mud the bowl......sounds legit?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Saw that also. You shave it back and mud the bowl......sounds legit?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The one i saw said to just smoke it and when you hit the stem and get "that taste" suffer through a couple drags that way and after a few bowls it would burn the foul taste away and kinda create a more rounded out bowl bottom making it smoke better. I'm sure the video is pretty easy to find on the aristacob channel. 
Again though I'm no expert by any stretch of imagination, so take that as you will, but i will say the one cob I've had longest and have done that in smokes great and i don't get that bad taste at the bottom of the bowl now, and it's charred pretty hardcore now.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> The one i saw said to just smoke it and when you hit the stem and get "that taste" suffer through a couple drags that way and after a few bowls it would burn the foul taste away and kinda create a more rounded out bowl bottom making it smoke better. I'm sure the video is pretty easy to find on the aristacob channel.
> Again though I'm no expert by any stretch of imagination, so take that as you will, but i will say the one cob I've had longest and have done that in smokes great and i don't get that bad taste at the bottom of the bowl now, and it's charred pretty hardcore now.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That's what I appreciate about cobs. Experiment and ruin one and I'm out about 10 bucks. That works for me. Now I gotta get back to finding a squat tomato or bulldog. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill 965 a touch dry in a small cob for my drive home. With some sprite. Listening to the end of ready player one Audiobook. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Back Down South in a carved Carey apple straight

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Sutliff Summer Night. Why? Because it's 90 degrees here in Michigan in late September and I have a $h!t ton f it now.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

MattT said:


> Sutliff Summer Night. Why? Because it's 90 degrees here in Michigan in late September and I have a $h!t ton f it now.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


That's from your recent mailbox loss right? Lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Alrightdriver said:


> That's from your recent mailbox loss right? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Yup. I figured why not get this party started.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Alrightdriver said:


> Take this with a grain of salt but, the biggest YouTube channel about corn cob pipes I'm petty sure said that it burning away some was a desirable thing based on taste when you get to the bottom of the bowl. Now I'm super new to pipe smoking but it was on the aristacob channel and he seems fairly respected as an authority on cob pipes. If I'm wrong someone more in the know please inform me.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice guys. I appreciate it. It does seem like the stem part could burn a lot more without compromising the bowl/draw. I will shave it down a bit like Hickorynut suggested.


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I appreciate it. It does seem like the stem part could burn a lot more without compromising the bowl/draw. I will shave it down a bit like Hickorynut suggested.


The best part is even if you mess it up you are only out like 10 bucks. That's why I've been smoking my cobs more than my meer or 2 briars as I learn and get my cadence right etc..

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Alrightdriver said:


> The best part is even if you mess it up you are only out like 10 bucks. That's why I've been smoking my cobs more than my meer or 2 briars as I learn and get my cadence right etc..


I basically got it for free so I am not worried. I am already eyeing other ones to pick up. I have been enjoying the pipe smoking exploration. ipe:


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> The best part is even if you mess it up you are only out like 10 bucks. That's why I've been smoking my cobs more than my meer or 2 briars as I learn and get my cadence right etc..
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


cadence.....cadence....that Back Down South is flake.....cadence i had to learn real quick. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> cadence.....cadence....that Back Down South is flake.....cadence i had to learn real quick. :vs_laugh:


I'm just happy that I've all but killed tongue bite. I still get a little, but it gets better with every bowl. Hell I'm thinking about what to pack after dinner now. I went a little wild on tobacco purchases so I have several choices and it's difficult.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I appreciate it. It does seem like the stem part could burn a lot more without compromising the bowl/draw. I will shave it down a bit like Hickorynut suggested.


I use pipe mud and build up the bottom so that it looks like a traditional bowl,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I use pipe mud and build up the bottom so that it looks like a traditional bowl,
> View attachment 152129


Very cool!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

In keeping up with my luck in obtaining Esoterica blends. I'm about to fire up a bowl of .. And so to bed. In my mm country gentleman. Drinking sweet tea, and watching the illusionist. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning fellow pipe smokers, greetings from Greece. We have 26°C here in Athens.










Borkum Riff.

*** i will be out of forum for a while, i will travel to my parents house to carry my father to the hospital for stitches removal and relative matters. When i come back [with the grace of God] i will post some new photos from pipe smoking in Cafe. See you in few days!


----------



## eliot

Haven't had much time to smoke this past week, but I've finally got some time tonight. Puffin' on Hobbits Weed in an old Phoenix cob.


----------



## blackrabbit

OneStrangeOne said:


> I use pipe mud and build up the bottom so that it looks like a traditional bowl.


I did not even know what pipe mud was, but now have read up on it. Do you use cigar ash to make the mud?


----------



## Hickorynut

blackrabbit said:


> I did not even know what pipe mud was, but now have read up on it. Do you use cigar ash to make the mud?


Yes, Cigar Ash is the ticket.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

hickorynut said:


> yes, cigar ash is the ticket.
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sm-g870a using tapatalk


&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning fellow pipe smokers, greetings from Greece. We have 26°C here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borkum Riff.
> 
> *** i will be out of forum for a while, i will travel to my parents house to carry my father to the hospital for stitches removal and relative matters. When i come back [with the grace of God] i will post some new photos from pipe smoking in Cafe. See you in few days!


Hope all goes well.. You're a good son.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for a day out in the Texas heat,

Morning drive, Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
McClelland X30 with a Bariccini bent billiard 
Ryback in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Afternoon drive, C&D Oak Alley in a Crown Achievement bent pot


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. I wasn't happy to see me awake early, but everybody else was, and that's not a bad thing to settle for, ya know!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Middleton Prince Albert Cherry Vanilla in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Nightcap in a Grecian Carey Straight Billiard 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

As I am still relatively new to this thread, I will say it's cool to see some even newer pipers joining in.

I'm taking my first meet on her maiden journey. I just tossed some old Dublin and see what a happens.

Abita king cake soda is my drink. This stuff is really good with a good pipe imo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> As I am still relatively new to this thread, I will say it's cool to see some even newer pipers joining in.
> 
> I'm taking my first meet on her maiden journey. I just tossed some old Dublin and see what a happens.
> 
> Abita king cake soda is my drink. This stuff is really good with a good pipe imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pipe!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I'm having a pipe party today as I stay home and try to get caught up on school work.

Still breaking in the saint nik and the Roma bent bulldog.

Both are packed half full so I can really get the bottom of the bowl taken care of.

I'm good on pipes for now, satisfied with my line up on new ones and old ones.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Glp Fillmore in one of my larger cobs for the drive to grab groceries for the week. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Captain Black White in a size 4 bruyere Dunhill pot. One of my favorite pipes.


----------



## Hickorynut

D&R Three Sails in a MM Missouri Pride 5th Avenue Straight with Sweet Breeze Tea......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oak Alley in a carved meer,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oak Alley in a carved meer,
> View attachment 152313


That pipe is coloring nicely!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Frog Morton On The Town


----------



## Alrightdriver

gtechva said:


> Frog Morton On The Town


I've got a tin of on the town I haven't opened yet. How does it compare to cellar?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Alrightdriver said:


> I've got a tin of on the town I haven't opened yet. How does it compare to cellar?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's been too long since I've smoked Cellar to make a comparison. On the town has plenty of Latakia but isn't a Lat Bomb. I like Latakia to help round out a blend, but at this time, am not a fan of it being the dominant tobacco. *IF* I remember correctly, Cellar was more Latakia forward. There should be some Cellar here. If I can dig it out in the next couple of days, I'll be glad to give you a better comparison.


----------



## Alrightdriver

gtechva said:


> It's been too long since I've smoked Cellar to make a comparison. On the town has plenty of Latakia but isn't a Lat Bomb. I like Latakia to help round out a blend, but at this time, am not a fan of it being the dominant tobacco. *IF* I remember correctly, Cellar was more Latakia forward. There should be some Cellar here. If I can dig it out in the next couple of days, I'll be glad to give you a better comparison.


Sounds good to me. I'm a fan of the latakia so I think I'll enjoy it. I bought it because of a muttonchop piper video.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH Dark Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Early Morning in a MM Cob









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonedog

Enjoying a quiet morning down here in Georgia as I begin building a little cake in my new Peterson. Carter Hall with a bit of Stanwell Vanilla mixed in.












Alrightdriver said:


> Glp Fillmore in one of my larger cobs for the drive to grab groceries for the week.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Fillmore is an excellent blend, especially when aged. I think I need to go order some!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Stonedog said:


> Enjoying a quiet morning down here in Georgia as I begin building a little cake in my new Peterson. Carter Hall with a bit of Stanwell Vanilla mixed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillmore is an excellent blend, especially when aged. I think I need to go order some!


Was my first time smoking it. I enjoyed it a good bit. Vapers and latakia blends are quickly becoming my 2 favorite types.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Smoking Shortcut to Mushrooms in a cob on this cool fall morning while drinking coffee and finishing up my rope splicing project. 

I shot a nice buck yesterday and then came home to discover that my wife and kids adopted a kitten while I was up on the mountain. I lobbied to name it Bucky but the girls out voted me and named it Firefly. Haha! Oh well. Life is good.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Smoking Shortcut to Mushrooms in a cob on this cool fall morning while drinking coffee and finishing up my rope splicing project.
> 
> I shot a nice buck yesterday and then came home to discover that my wife and kids adopted a kitten while I was up on the mountain. I lobbied to name it Bucky but the girls out voted me and named it Firefly. Haha! Oh well. Life is good.


2 questions.. 1.. What kind of blend is shortcut to mushrooms? And 2 on that YouTube channel you posted in another thread.. Which one is you shredding those pools?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

Had a little Firedance flake for breakfast.

Now I am working on some blue note while watching The Longest Day before heading out to the Lovettsville Oktoberfest on the Vespa.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in an oil cured Radice,


----------



## blackrabbit

Already sampling the tobacco I got from Leatherneck. Last night I smoked a bowl of the CAO Black and this morning am smoking up a bowl of Mcclelland's Blackwoods. I like them both.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron ODF in an oil cured Radice,
> View attachment 152385


I have some odf already packed into a cob I never made it to last night. May fire it up shortly. I'm feeling inspired.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Radice


----------



## Hickorynut

MacBaren 7 Seas in a Carey Briar..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Finally got to add some fire to my cob filled with Mac barren odf. Some tasty stuff. Drinking some tea and listening to an Audiobook. Sins of empire by Brian McClellan

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haunted bookshop in the hardcastle jack o'london #140 not sure what it is about this blend. I like it one min, and am not sure the next. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Haunted bookshop in the hardcastle jack o'london #140 not sure what it is about this blend. I like it one min, and am not sure the next.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


And that's exactly why that one just launched to the top of the acquire list.....:vs_cool: .... That and @OneStrangeOne smoking every other bowl the last few days it seems like. JimInks prompted the 7Seas.....love that one!


----------



## Davetopay

Bobs Chocolate Flake in my Joh's Puff 2010 bent egg.

I often forget how big this bowl chamber is. It just took an entire full length flake to fill it.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> And that's exactly why that one just launched to the top of the acquire list.....:vs_cool: .... That and @OneStrangeOne smoking every other bowl the last few days it seems like. JimInks prompted the 7Seas.....love that one!


Anything the strange one smokes more than once on here should probably go I your list. Mr inks as well. I got a tin of the Edward g Robinson blend and that stuff is good, if you don't mind the plum topping and i don't. So I've enjoyed the 2 bowls I've smoked so far of it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Dinner is next!


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to fire up a bowl of fm cellar in my Lord Jeff given to me by my dad. Deep bowl on this thing. Drinking tea at the moment but thinking a pot of coffee sounds like a good idea. Watching YouTube videos. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Needed a sweet smoke.


----------



## gtechva

Hearth and Home Classic Burley Kake in a smooth Italian Rhodi


----------



## Hickorynut

Taking a work break..well into a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in a Carey Grecian Billiard. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP JackKnife Plug in a carved meer,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> GLP JackKnife Plug in a carved meer,
> View attachment 152537


Is that pipe a specific person or historical figure?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Is that pipe a specific person or historical figure?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I really don't know much about the Meercham's, I think some of them are biased on mythology and some are royalty figures, sheiks and so on. I'm not sure what this one is.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I really don't know much about the Meercham's, I think some of them are biased on mythology and some are royalty figures, sheiks and so on. I'm not sure what this one is.


Lol.. That's why i asked. Because it seemed like it was a Roman or Greek motif.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol.. That's why i asked. Because it seemed like it was a Roman or Greek motif.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I haven't spent much time researching it, but it doesn't appear to be Bacchus (party god) I haven't seen any of the sultan/sheik carvings that have this style of headdress and it's definitely not Native American


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't spent much time researching it, but it doesn't appear to be Bacchus (party god) I haven't seen any of the sultan/sheik carvings that have this style of headdress and it's definitely not Native American


Either way it's a great looking pipe.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lane 1q in the Carey this morning....fall is in the air

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Elizabethan Mixture in a Peterson Shannon with my morning coffee while I wait for the dew to burn off the back porch so I can stain it


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in the Big Ben,


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in a MM Cob while I assess the chaos in the shop....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after enjoying some freshly baked oatmeal raisin cookies with a bowl of BriarWorks Int. Bacon Old Fashioned in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after enjoying some freshly baked oatmeal raisin cookies with a bowl of BriarWorks Int. Bacon Old Fashioned in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


I have to know.. What is that blend like? It has bacon in the title, and well.. I like bacon.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> I have to know.. What is that blend like? It has bacon in the title, and well.. I like bacon.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I still have not cracked the lid.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I still have not cracked the lid.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I forgot you got a jar the other day lol.. No time like the present!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetopay

First bowl of the day, I went back to try Prince Albert one more time. I don't get it. Probably never will.


----------



## Davetopay

Second bowl of the day......

Finding some pipe smoking bliss with a bowl of McClelland Mature Va No. 25 ......sooooo much better.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> I forgot you got a jar the other day lol.. No time like the present!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'll try it after dinner. The 965 actually gave me niccups on a really empty stomach and too fast cadence

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Royal yacht in one of my small cobs with a bent stem. Drinking sweet tea with it. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Bowl 2 for the day. Now smoking Edward g. Robinson's blend in another small mm cob with bent stem. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonedog

Peterson Special Reserve 2015 in the massive MM General paired with a Corona.

Chicken and ribs smoking on the grill with Abbie my Jack Russell lending a hand...


----------



## blackrabbit

Last night I smoked some Dunhill- My Mixture-965. It was spicy and seemed to have some kick to it. I liked it.
Today I smoked a bowl of Plum Pudding. It was smooth and good tasting.


----------



## JustJoshua

MM general cob loaded with war horse ready cut. Then some PS Nougat in the CCN 2017 POTY. Debating on one last bowl for the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Moving on in my day with small cob number 3 with a straight stem. Filled with HH old dark fired. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> I have to know.. What is that blend like? It has bacon in the title, and well.. I like bacon.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I posted my review at TR a few hours ago. It's "faux" bacon.

BriarWorks International - Bacon Old Fashioned - Tobacco Reviews


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> I posted my review at TR a few hours ago. It's "faux" bacon.
> 
> BriarWorks International - Bacon Old Fashioned - Tobacco Reviews


Thanks. I'd been wondering about that blend since @Hickorynut posted it on the pipe purchases thread.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks. I'd been wondering about that blend since @Hickorynut posted it on the pipe purchases thread.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


From the reviews it appears it will do better with age?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> From the reviews it appears it will do better with age?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm starting to think in the world of tobacco everything is better with age. Makes me wish is bought all the cigars and tobacco years ago.. Like I'd prepared to get into pipes and cigars in a few years lol. Needing to age things kinda feels like you have to start from behind lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm starting to think in the world of tobacco everything is better with age. Makes me wish is bought all the cigars and tobacco years ago.. Like I'd prepared to get into pipes and cigars in a few years lol. Needing to age things kinda feels like you have to start from behind lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Start cellaring........

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not everything benefits with age. Aromatics eventually lose the potency of their toppings, and latakia mellows after ten years or so. Virginias reach their peak around seven to ten years. Burleys don't age much because of the low sugar content, though after forty years or more, they can gain a little savoriness, depending on how much they are topped. Perique can mellow long term, too.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Not everything benefits with age. Aromatics eventually lose the potency of their toppings, and latakia mellows after ten years or so. Virginias reach their peak around seven to ten years. Burleys don't age much because of the low sugar content, though after forty years or more, they can gain a little savoriness, depending on how much they are topped. Perique can mellow long term, too.


That is some useful info!! May need to set up a time table. My real question though, is it better to jar blends up to age them? Or leave them in the tin unopened?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Not everything benefits with age. Aromatics eventually lose the potency of their toppings, and latakia mellows after ten years or so. Virginias reach their peak around seven to ten years. Burleys don't age much because of the low sugar content, though after forty years or more, they can gain a little savoriness, depending on how much they are topped. Perique can mellow long term, too.


Only way MY tobacco's hitting 40 years is if they bury it with me..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Only way MY tobacco's hitting 40 years is if they bury it with me..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


^^^This..... I am storing bulk in large ball jars. Everyday stock in smaller. Air introduced resets the aging process...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> ^^^This..... I am storing bulk in large ball jars. Everyday stock in smaller. Air introduced resets the aging process...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I meant there's no way in Hell I'll live to 80+..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> I meant there's no way in Hell I'll live to 80+..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


In 40 years I doubt I'll care if it's aged or not...I'd have quite a few years on you  hahaha.. but I do think some blends will be better with some age. Just like NCs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Old Joe Krantz in a Nording Freehand,
> View attachment 152777


Those nordings look awesome!! And not to terrible on the wallet from what I've seen.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Those nordings look awesome!! And not to terrible on the wallet from what I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Stay outta my Ebay estate finds....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Stay outta my Ebay estate finds....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I was talking new!! Lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Those nordings look awesome!! And not to terrible on the wallet from what I've seen.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Nording are great smokers! And a good value. This one has a huge chamber, just under 2" deep and .88 wide this bowl of OJK will probably go better than 2 hours


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nording are great smokers! And a good value. This one has a huge chamber, just under 2" deep and .88 wide this bowl of OJK will probably go better than 2 hours


Nice!! I wonder how long some old dark fired would burn I there.. For some reason that stuff burns forever for me Even a small bowl mm cob lasts over an hour for me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice!! I wonder how long some old dark fired would burn I there.. For some reason that stuff burns forever for me Even a small bowl mm cob lasts over an hour for me.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


If you did a fold & stuff you could likely get 4-5 hours out of it


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> If you did a fold & stuff you could likely get 4-5 hours out of it


I'd install an exhaust fan I'm my office for that.....I'd have too......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I filled this thing with Gaslight one night, 
there is such a thing as too much of a good thing!


----------



## Hickorynut

Time for dessert! MacBaren 7 Seas in the Carey...with ice water. @Alrightdriver no worries on aging this, it won't last long enough....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Time for dessert! MacBaren 7 Seas in the Carey...with ice water. @Alrightdriver no worries on aging this, it won't last long enough....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Nice pipe! Perhaps i should add that blend to my list.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> That is some useful info!! May need to set up a time table. My real question though, is it better to jar blends up to age them? Or leave them in the tin unopened?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Sealed tins are best.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Took an hour & 50 minutes to finish of the Nording.
Moving on to SPC Plum Pudding in a sunflowered meer,


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Sealed tins are best.


That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Alrightdriver said:


> 2 questions.. 1.. What kind of blend is shortcut to mushrooms? And 2 on that YouTube channel you posted in another thread.. Which one is you shredding those pools?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


1. Shortcut is an English/Aromatic hybrid blend with latakia and black cavendish. I don't know what the flavoring is but I know I like it. I think the only place you can get it is from Just For Him. There are some days where I would pick it for my "desert island blend" but not always. It does, however, always hold a spot somewhere in my top 5 or 10. My only criticism is that it tends to get goopy in the 2nd half of the bowl, so I rarely try to smoke it all the way down to the bottom.

2. Those videos are of about a dozen of us that grew up skateboarding together. We're all in almost all the videos and there isn't one dedicated just to me so it's hard to point out which guy is me without watching them all and noting the times I show up for you. Without a doubt, pool skating is massive part of who I am ... I wouldn't trade the good friends, good times, and good memories for anything. It's sad to see absolutely no interest in pools in the younger generation of skateboarders. They'll never have a clue about what they're missing. I guess we're the weird old guys now....


----------



## Piper

Talk about long smokes. I started GLP Stonehenge in this Ascorti at about 1040PM this evening, after dropping off a loaner car I used for the weekend while mine is in the shop. It's now past 1PM and I'm still enjoying it while watching a rerun of the Yankees-Blue Jays game from this afternoon. There are still 3 innings to go and I'll bet the tobacco would make it to the end of the game. Not sure I will though. Luckily, I start work in the late morning tomorrow.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried the Peter Stockabye-Luxury Bunseye Flake. Pretty good, I like some of the others better though.


----------



## csk415

Lanes dark red. Really enjoying this bowl. Seem to have got the pack right. Haven't had to relight yet.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Burch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in a MM....while working...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Seersucker in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe with a black vulcanite stem. Cleaning a few pipes and listening to the MLB news on the XM.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Seersucker in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe with a black vulcanite stem. Cleaning a few pipes and listening to the MLB news on the XM.


That is a very interesting pipe.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## eliot

Blood Red Moon Cult before class.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> That is a very interesting pipe.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


He has a great collection of pipes. There are pics on another site somewhere.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of vintage P. Lorillard Burgundy in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Finally home and able to relax so it's Pembroke from Esoterica in my newest cob. A country gentleman. Tried a new way of packing a sort of hybrid of the frank method. May have got the top too tight. But I'll smoke through it because this stuff is goooood! IMHO. Drinking sweet tea with it, and waiting on dinner. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I am trying the Haunted Bookshelf. I really am glad I got that sampler from Leatherneck as I learn the pipe. I have been watching Muttonchop videos on youtube and he suggests the tobacco be almost dry. That is what a few of the bags of tobacco I got are like including this Haunted Bookshelf. I would have thought that these were too dry, but it is smoking good and easier to get smoke without getting tounge bite. I like this blend different than the others I have tried, but really tasty and good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> I am trying the Haunted Bookshelf. I really am glad I got that sampler from Leatherneck as I learn the pipe. I have been watching Muttonchop videos on youtube and he suggests the tobacco be almost dry. That is what a few of the bags of tobacco I got are like including this Haunted Bookshelf. I would have thought that these were too dry, but it is smoking good and easier to get smoke without getting tounge bite. I like this blend different than the others I have tried, but really tasty and good.


You want to experiment with the moisture levels to find the sweet spot, the LBF for example taste better to me with some moisture left in it.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Orange made with pure can sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a great ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of vintage P. Lorillard Burgundy in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke as I wait for Mad Dog Russo's show at the top of the hour.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Le Petite Robin in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## huffer33

Been hosting out of town guests for the past few days but I finally got a moment alone to light one up yesterday afternoon with a little dram of rum.

Old Joe Krantz courtesy of @LeatherNeck - wish I had tried this before my last order it is quite tasty.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Whitehall Black Tie in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## eliot

Boswell Raspberry Cream


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Oak Alley in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,
> View attachment 153089


you know I just went searching for one of these......NICE!


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in a Carey Straight Smooth Grecian Billiard.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Germaine Brown Flake in an Armentrout bent Apple,
> View attachment 153281


Germaine?? That's some hard to find baccy there!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Germaine?? That's some hard to find baccy there!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I haven't seen any available lately.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't seen any available lately.


All those blends are hard to find. Same company that does the Esoterica stuff. They have a few I want to try, if I am every Able to find them lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> All those blends are hard to find. Same company that does the Esoterica stuff. They have a few I want to try, if I am every Able to find them lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I've got one bowls worth left from this tin, probably won't open another for a while.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've got one bowls worth left from this tin, probably won't open another for a while.


I still have a tin of Balkan sobranie I have yet to open, and I want to find a tin of the royal Jersey latakia blend.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> I still have a tin of Balkan sobranie I have yet to open, and I want to find a tin of the royal Jersey latakia blend.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I see the RJL pop up every once in a while, I haven't gotten around to trying the BS yet, there are a few people who say the H&H White Knight might be similar.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> I see the RJL pop up every once in a while, I haven't gotten around to trying the BS yet, there are a few people who say the H&H White Knight might be similar.


My understanding is that the white knight is an attempt at a blend match for the BS. That and I keep seeing comparisons of glp white nights and Penzance, I hear that it hits some of the same notes. Idk about either one personally but they are on my to try in the future list.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Alrightdriver said:


> My understanding is that the white knight is an attempt at a blend match for the BS. That and I keep seeing comparisons of glp white nights and Penzance, I hear that it hits some of the same notes. Idk about either one personally but they are on my to try in the future list.


I think you probably mean GLP *Quiet* Nights and it's one of my absolute favorites. A fantastic balance of sweet and smoky IMO. I just ordered 2 more tins the other day. Probably should have ordered more.

I haven't tried White Night yet but H&H BlackHouse is another readily available BS759 knockoff and a blend that I thoroughly enjoy on a regular basis.
And then there's Balkan Blue, the modern McClelland version of BS759...


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> I think you probably mean GLP *Quiet* Nights and it's one of my absolute favorites. A fantastic balance of sweet and smoky IMO. I just ordered 2 more tins the other day. Probably should have ordered more.
> 
> I haven't tried White Night yet but H&H BlackHouse is another readily available BS759 knockoff and a blend that I thoroughly enjoy on a regular basis.
> And then there's Balkan Blue, the modern McClelland version of BS759...


Yep i did mean quiet nights. And I think you just added a couple more blends to my ever growing list lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, the autumn "start knocking our door" here in Athens. I returned from home, my father is one step from full recovery, i pass to him your wishes and smiled sending his regards.










Another photo from my birthplace, on the left side is one of the local beach Cafe.










I am smoking Charatan No 27.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H White Knight in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Been helping m'lady organize her basket weaving materials for her class today. Suzy and Molly were supervising. They feel they did their part!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. Finally got everything done, and can go back to doing nothing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Burly slice in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Wessex Burly slice in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,
> View attachment 153377


Just ordered haunted bookshop and Ole Joe Kranz. ...take it easy on me..lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill early morning pipe in a cob while running errands

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Enjoying some peace and quiet on the deck with a cup of coffee and a bowl of Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Dino finished mystery pipe.

I didn't get around to posting my smokes yesterday but smoked a bowl each of Chelsea Morning, Trout Stream, and Frog Morton throughout the day.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal and Coffee 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday, Dunhill 965 in a cob and frog Morton cellar in a cob. The 965 bit and tastes ashy, I'm thinking because I packed cob too tight. Did a gravity feed type pack with the fmc and it was a much more pleasant experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Now, it's lunch time!


----------



## JimInks

So busy watching Mad Dog Russo that I forgot to list my smoke. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Christmas Blend 2011 in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. Watching Perry Mason and cleaning some pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Nana Ivarsson design by Stanwell,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen Old School MOB in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## eliot

OGS before class.


----------



## Del Fuego

OneStrangeOne said:


> St James Flake in a Nana Ivarsson design by Stanwell,
> View attachment 153425


Siding demo: $1400
Siding install: $10,515
New Sheathing: $1750
Cigar and pipe supplies for the weekend: $1200


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Armentrout Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Del Fuego said:


> Siding demo: $1400
> Siding install: $10,515
> New Sheathing: $1750
> Cigar and pipe supplies for the weekend: $1200


:vs_laugh:

I love this thread. Humor, information and by the time I check it at the end of the day, I have to go back 3 pages to catch up!


----------



## Piper

Breaking in a pipe I've long coveted with 1/2 bowl of GLP Cumberland.


----------



## JimInks

Going back to the studio with a bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Shag cut for easy burning is a plus when drawing.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

As i was sitting in the Cafe suddenly i heard a "meow" and a kitty show up looking me in the eyes asking for food, the poor animal had a problem in her left eye.








_









I didn't had anything to give to her so i asked from the waiter to bring a small tin of milk for my coffee which of course i gave it to her. I wish i could do more and let's hope that she will manage to survive.










Davidoff Scottish Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Breaking in a pipe I've long coveted with 1/2 bowl of GLP Cumberland.


Nice, is that the Vergin series? I like it!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill emp for my drive to work. With some oj

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MM Great Dane in a MM Legend Bent. Morning everyone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Having a bowl of Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin while trying to track down some material,







Drying down some Wessex Burly slice for later and loaded a Stanwell Featherweight and a pouch with some D&R Ryback,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Having a bowl of Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin while trying to track down some material,
> View attachment 153569
> 
> Drying down some Wessex Burly slice for later and loaded a Stanwell Featherweight and a pouch with some D&R Ryback,
> View attachment 153577


Almost pulled the trigger on ryback yesterday....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Almost pulled the trigger on ryback yesterday....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's okay, a decent easy burning blend, I can light it and forget about it which makes it great for smoking out in the field.
P&C has 16 oz bags of D&R on sale right now! Two Timer is like $18 &#128561;


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Up early to get a couple things done.


----------



## NightFish

It was my turn to chaperone the neighborhood kids on their walk to school this morning and I brought along a bowl of Boswell Northwoods to smoke on my way back home. The route is half old logging road and half trail through the redwoods so it's actually a pretty nice way to start the day.


----------



## Hickorynut

Maiden Voyage. Lane 1q in a Brog43....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice, is that the Vergin series? I like it!


Thanks. Yes it is. Castello shape 55 Natural Vergin.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Found some free time today. Bald headed teacher in the Roma bent bulldog. And switching it up with fmc in the saint nik. My drink is some kind of lemonade soda from Austria.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Piper said:


> Thanks. Yes it is. Castello shape 55 Natural Vergin.


I love this thing. Smoked MacBaren 7 Seas Regular and, fittingly, Castello Sea Rock in it this afternoon. Nary a gurgle or a burn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP JackKnife Plug in a twin bore oil cured Radice,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Semois Cordemay in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Semois Cordemay in a Crown Achievement bent pot,
> View attachment 153785


Ok, that one is a bit obscure..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Ok, that one is a bit obscure.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah, this is some that @TheGentlemansLifestyle sent me a while back, it a Burly from Belgium or maybe France, it has a light floral taste in the background with the Burly nuttyness, it's a pretty unique taste and packs a wicked nickick. I've tried the Tabac Manil version, this is a lot smoother with more flavor.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy to you all from Athens-Greece.










The beach in front of my house, i have photos in that place since i was 3 years old. Below is the fireplace in my house.










Torben Dansk Black Cavendish Sweet Aroma.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith 2013 (Limited Edition) in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 27 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Doing some house work while Suzy and Molly supervise.


----------



## Hickorynut

Stuck in the office and want a cigar. However, this bowl of FM is pretty tasty with Peets Brasil Minas coffee....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Haunted Bookshop in the little Rinaldo prince. Looking at pipes online.


----------



## Hickorynut

That was so good....I've moved on to D&R Three Sails in the Carey.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Been on a Samuel Gawith kick. 

Yesterday, I tried the Saint James Flake in my Dr. Grabow Briar. I thought it was pretty good, but not that great. 

Last night I was drying out some Lane 1-Q to try and decided to Mix in some Black XX that arrived a few hours before. I smoked it in the Cobbit that was new as well. I bought some Strong Samuel Gawiths because I head read a review that compared this one to high end cigars. I figured since I am coming from smoking cigars I might like the higher strength stuff. I thoroughly enjoyed the mix while sipping on some Bulliet Bourbon.

This morning I decided to try the Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake that I also got, straight up in my Cob. I really liked it, it has some Nic-kick and I took a break once my head was nicely stimulated and focused, so I would not overdo it. I quite like the flavor but I can see blending this into other stuff as well.

I did not see myself being a pipe guy up till last month, but I am really enjoying it!


----------



## NightFish

I woke up a little after 4:00 AM this morning to the sound of a bear on my deck messing with the crates of apples that I have waiting for my annual apple juice pressing and honey harvesting party coming up tomorrow. I scared it off but thought I'd better stand guard so it wouldn't return. I sat under the porch light until sunrise puffing on a bowl of Escudo followed by a bowl of Chelsea Morning while reading Monsoon by Wilbur Smith.

Now I'm smoking Plum Pudding in a Sav 311 poker and drinking coffee before getting to work pulling the honey boxes off the hives and a few more bushel baskets of apples from the trees.

Lot's happening here this weekend. I probably won't make it back to Puff until Monday.


----------



## Hickorynut

On to the Brog.....Ole Joe Kranz just arrived. ......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Delicious stuff! Working on the review and watching the Yankees-Blue Jays game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem. Just posted my 2,000 review at TR.com.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Delicious stuff! Working on the review and watching the Yankees-Blue Jays game.


Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian.........that is so on the wish list.....


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem. Just posted my 2,000 review at TR.com.


Congrats! That is quite an accomplishment. I for one appreciate the wealth of information you have provided.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I finally got a chance for a smoke today. Haunted bookshop in my hardcastle jack o'london #140

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Another snapshot from our beach










and from my home.










I am smoking Sutliff Roma Vita.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lots of driving today so I'm filling a pouch with WCC Slices, another with Solani 633 and starting with some Nightcap


----------



## blackrabbit

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem. Just posted my 2,000 review at TR.com.


I have been reading lots of your reviews over there. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Up early again, but this time, I got to watch Star Trek.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching another Star Trek episode on the BBC.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill EMP in a Carey Grecian Smooth Billiard...while working on data...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished running errands and this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ole Joe Kranz in a MM before heading out to play some Bluegrass....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 70s Middleton Hickory in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Listening to the Astros-Red Sox game on the XM.


----------



## eliot

EMP in the CCN cob with some coffee and palmiers.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked the original Middleton Hickory. Now, I'm smoking P&C Match Hickory in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Glad to be able to compare the blends.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally home from playing and now back to work! Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog43 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Earlier, I smoked the original Middleton Hickory. Now, I'm smoking P&C Match Hickory in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Glad to be able to compare the blends.


Since you got to compare... What is the difference? Which in your opinion is better?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

It's pipe time!! Finally!! And it's frog morton's cellar in my bent Lord Jeff from tinderbox, given to me by my dad. Bought more than 20 years ago. Smokes great. Drinking sweet tea and watching funny YouTube videos. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> It's pipe time!! Finally!! And it's frog morton's cellar in my bent Lord Jeff from tinderbox, given to me by my dad. Bought more than 20 years ago. Smokes great. Drinking sweet tea and watching funny YouTube videos.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Did I ask you what the difference is between FM and FM Cellar? Also, do you notice that Nightcap really comes into its own in the last third of the bowl?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Did I ask you what the difference is between FM and FM Cellar? Also, do you notice that Nightcap really comes into its own in the last third of the bowl?


I haven't smoked regular fm, and honestly i need to some more nightcap to really know. I'll pay attention on the next bowl and let you know.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is playing games with us today from in sky of Athens.










Although it's autumn some people refuse to leave our beach.










I am smoking J.M Boswell Christmas Cookie.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through my first smoke of the day, which is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Molly was happy to see me up early, and she hasn't stopped demanding attention since. I threw a lot of ear plugs and catnip balls for her to chase, and she finally, just now, wore down. Suzy is more interested in reading the lines of her inner eyelids. She'll never be an actress reading lines that way.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of EGR in my cob

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill EMP in the Carey...Going Aro next (which reminds me I need to source a couple more to try)...here wallet...wallet.. wallet...


----------



## Davetopay

A little bobs choc in a cob...with coffee of course....


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Since you got to compare... What is the difference? Which in your opinion is better?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


It's even money. Read my review and tell me what you think.

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Phone chatting about life with a friend.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> It's even money. Read my review and tell me what you think.
> 
> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Phone chatting about life with a friend.


Will do a little later today when I'm able to.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a great grilled ham and cheese and am part way through this bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> It's even money. Read my review and tell me what you think.
> 
> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Phone chatting about life with a friend.


Just got to read the reviews. Sounds like they are close, but that the new one wins out. I believe you said cooler smoke and less tongue bite, and to me those are both a bonus. Looks like the only thing the new gives up to the old is slightly less nicotine in the newer version. As usual great reviews, and while I'm not a big aromatic smoker preferring vapers and English or oriental type blends, I've used many of your reviews in helping me decide what to get or not. I pay less attention to the stars and more to the flavors, and tongue bite comments. If the flavors match what I think I'll like and you mention it to be low on tongue bite then I look at the stars 2 and a half in your review and i want to try it, 3-4 stars and they go on the must try eventually list.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Just got to read the reviews. Sounds like they are close, but that the new one wins out. I believe you said cooler smoke and less tongue bite, and to me those are both a bonus. Looks like the only thing the new gives up to the old is slightly less nicotine in the newer version. As usual great reviews, and while I'm not a big aromatic smoker preferring vapers and English or oriental type blends, I've used many of your reviews in helping me decide what to get or not. I pay less attention to the stars and more to the flavors, and tongue bite comments. If the flavors match what I think I'll like and you mention it to be low on tongue bite then I look at the stars 2 and a half in your review and i want to try it, 3-4 stars and they go on the must try eventually list.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


When I'm reading reviews on new to me blends Jim's are the first one I look for, there are others I look for as well but Jim is always first. I just have to keep it in mind that he's been smoking pipes a long time, so when he mentions a blend that gives him a little bit of a tingle it's enough to end my smoking day and something that actually gives him a bite will put me out of commission for a week!


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Just got to read the reviews. Sounds like they are close, but that the new one wins out. I believe you said cooler smoke and less tongue bite, and to me those are both a bonus. Looks like the only thing the new gives up to the old is slightly less nicotine in the newer version. As usual great reviews, and while I'm not a big aromatic smoker preferring vapers and English or oriental type blends, I've used many of your reviews in helping me decide what to get or not. I pay less attention to the stars and more to the flavors, and tongue bite comments. If the flavors match what I think I'll like and you mention it to be low on tongue bite then I look at the stars 2 and a half in your review and i want to try it, 3-4 stars and they go on the must try eventually list.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'm happy my reviews help you, buddy.


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Haunted Bookshop in the Carved Carey Egg.... BRCC AK47 is in my cup.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Old Joe Krantz in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> When I'm reading reviews on new to me blends Jim's are the first one I look for, there are others I look for as well but Jim is always first. I just have to keep it in mind that he's been smoking pipes a long time, so when he mentions a blend that gives him a little bit of a tingle it's enough to end my smoking day and something that actually gives him a bite will put me out of commission for a week!


I'm a slow to moderate puffer, and seldom get tongue bite, so you can guess that it takes a lot for that to happen to me. The worst biter was Flying Dutchman. Every time I tried it, I got tongue bite within four or five puffs. Wouldn't touch that blend again.

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Marlins game to see if Stanton hits his 60th homer.


----------



## huffer33

McClelland Blackwoods Flake from @JohnBrody1500 in a Savinellin Punto Oro meer lined bulldog. View from my yard is one of the taller peaks in the Blue Ridge at 5500' on this early fall afternoon


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> McClelland Blackwoods Flake from @JohnBrody1500 in a Savinellin Punto Oro meer lined bulldog. View from my yard is one of the taller peaks in the Blue Ridge at 5500' on this early fall afternoon


Mount Mitchell?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Mount Mitchell?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 (not my pic)


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Listening to an Audiobook and watching my lady play Xbox while smoking haunted bookshop in my hardcastle jack o'london #140. Drinking sweet tea and smelling the roast in the crock pot cook for dinner. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful rib-eye steak, sweet corn and masked potatoes dinner with a bowl of Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Smokey and the Bandit, the only good movie in the series.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&C Dark Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful rib-eye steak, sweet corn and masked potatoes dinner with a bowl of Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Smokey and the Bandit, the only good movie in the series.


I agree, the first Smokey is the only one worth watching!! And the odf to go with it makes for awesomeness!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> McClelland Blackwoods Flake from @JohnBrody1500 in a Savinellin Punto Oro meer lined bulldog. View from my yard is one of the taller peaks in the Blue Ridge at 5500' on this early fall afternoon


That's excellent. I bet the next few months will be beautiful with fall coming.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all from Athens-Greece.










The autumn signs in our beach [my house is 30m away from it].










I am smoking Skandinavik Mixture.


----------



## Hickorynut

Stuck in the office today. So I'll start my day with Dunhill 965 in the Brog with some Kona to drink...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Gold Brick in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Got a plug of it, but not quite all of it fit in a jar, so I have enough for a couple of bowls while I age the rest of the brick.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Peterson Summertime Blend 2015 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This blend taste good, but burns fast. Small bowl, too, but I'm almost finished with the sample.


----------



## Hickorynut

Still stuck in the office....so I went on the 7 Seas. Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in a MM Bent Great Dane..


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink. Just got eleven new to me blends to review. Have to figure out what pipes to smoke them in.


----------



## Piper

Smoking GLP The Virginia Cream. Supposed to be mild aromatic. I can't taste the vanilla but still very pleasant.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I didn't get to post earlier because of my morning schedule. Working the evening shift for a change today and had a bowl of Dunhill emp on my drive to work today. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Off to get a hair cut with a bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Almost finished smoking D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This blend taste good, but burns fast. Small bowl, too, but I'm almost finished with the sample.


I hear that the ryback and ryback gold lend themselves toward being used as cigarette tobacco. Perhaps that's because of how it burns.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Good or Bad I just ordered a Rossi Vittoria Author...(check out the sale on Smoking Pipes  ) Using my last pipe to enjoy some Old Joe Krantz while I attempt to stop myself from strangling contractors.......


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing this data import tonight! Dunhill Nightcap in a Carey...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoking W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect Mixture while my wife watches Ray Donovan.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Smoking W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect Mixture while my wife watches Ray Donovan.


Nice pipe!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Smoking GLP The Virginia Cream. Supposed to be mild aromatic. I can't taste the vanilla but still very pleasant.


Took me a second to realize that you are not sitting on a beach lol


----------



## Matt_21

I smoked some Tewksbury Hobbit's Weed yesterday that was given to me by a friend. For some reason it tastes similar to Captain Black to me. I'm not very experienced when it comes to pipe tobacco so maybe I'm off but, that was what I got from it.
Smoked it through my Brigham Chinook while the little ones played outside.


----------



## Hickorynut

Starting the day with a room full of contractors. Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog.... Peets Brasil Minas keeping it company. Someday I can go outside and have a cigar again, but I am digging these pipe flavors....


----------



## JustJoshua

Mm Great Dane tobacco in the country gentleman pipe. It’s a very good dark cherry tobacco flavor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Creamy Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of John Surrey Ltd. Snowy Apple in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Been busy this morning, but finally settled down to watch Tim Holt Westerns on TCM.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Took me a second to realize that you are not sitting on a beach lol


It's a picture I took of a beach after a hurricane somewhere further south. It puts me in a zen mood so I made it my screensaver.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill EMP in the country gentleman. Working the evening shift again today. About to head in. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Waxing the meer with some Fort Worth Supreme which appears to be a local aro blend passed by LeatherNeck.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a great ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of Sam Gawith Black Forest in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland No. 700 Baklava in a medium bend 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo. Suzy and Molly are sitting on the window sill watching back yard wildlife.


----------



## JimInks

Having a short smoke: D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching a documentary about Ray Charles.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some house blend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Earlier finished a bowl of Ole Joe Kranz, now working through a bowl of Great Dane. Going to have to get some Kane Dark Red to compare. I think I'd like to have this on hand.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens-Greece, the weather is a little bit better.










Above is the place that one of my brothers lives, isn't a very lucky guy?










I am smoking McClelland Tudor Castle.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Some house blend
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice pipe.. What kind is it? I like the white ring.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Polished up - still has some scratches on the shank. Double smoking it for color with Blue Danube (also from LeatherNeck).


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice pipe.. What kind is it? I like the white ring.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not sure, a 45.00 sale at the local lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt_21

I'd like to find and try aome of this Great Dane stuff. I've seen it mentioned a bunch here and seems up my alley.
Plus, we're getting our great dane puppy in mid November. I've always been a great dane (the dog) lover.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough left for four or five bowls. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Not sure, a 45.00 sale at the local lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Support local! Even if you don't know what it's made from!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Polished up - still has some scratches on the shank. Double smoking it for color with Blue Danube (also from LeatherNeck).


Looks good. So far I am not to the polishing stage. I am still in the destruction stage.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> I'd like to find and try aome of this Great Dane stuff. I've seen it mentioned a bunch here and seems up my alley.
> Plus, we're getting our great dane puppy in mid November. I've always been a great dane (the dog) lover.


I was going to say a bunch of websites to get a pouch from, but you're in Canada eh`

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Yeah.
It sucks sometimes. Mostly the shipping, but also if you get hit with duty. I keep a PO box in NY state cuz I'm just a few minute drive from the border and I'll often ship 5ers of cigars there and other stuff I buy fron the US


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> I'd like to find and try aome of this Great Dane stuff. I've seen it mentioned a bunch here and seems up my alley.
> Plus, we're getting our great dane puppy in mid November. I've always been a great dane (the dog) lover.


Check your PM


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Looks good. So far I am not to the polishing stage. I am still in the destruction stage.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Did you break one?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Potlatch in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Did you break one?


No, but I am pretty sure I could destroy one


----------



## Alrightdriver

Was just asleep to smoke a half bowl in a small mm cob of frog morton's cellar. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP JackKnife Plug in a carved meer,


----------



## thesingingfrog

Had a bowl of Dunhill Standard Mixture earlier (I believe this is identical to Standard Mixture Medium). Quite liked it - and honestly, I'm wondering what a kick in the head Standard Mixture Full was when it was still produced. (Peretti's Omega was my first latakia blend, and sadly all other latakias seem weak compared to it.)

Later, had a corncob of Prince Albert, never tried it before...was expecting a heavily cased aromatic. What I got tasted like a blending burley. Pleasantly surprised but not impressed.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning, greetings from Athens-Greece.










I am not sure if i have already shown to you this picture, these are shells that i collected diving in one of my vacation days.










I am smoking Kong Christian Royal Mixture Caribic Rum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for the day,
Crown Achievement bent Dublin and Nightcap - morning drive 
Bariccini bent Billiard - McClelland X30
Stanwell Featherweight - Ryback
Stanwell Ivarsson Design - PS LNF - afternoon drive


----------



## Hickorynut

Another day of contractor clutter. FM in a Turin Rustic with KCUP du jour.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Now Briar Works Back Down South in the Brog..Ice water with this one...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through my first smoke of the day, which is MacBaren Seven Seas Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching The Big Valley.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Stanwell Cherry in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with real sugar is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke while Suzy and Molly chatter at the birds flying by outside on this beautiful Fall day.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Once again. Dunhill EMP in my mm country gentleman. Drinking a sweet tea, and listening to a Audiobook, while waiting on my lady to get out of her monthly appointment. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ready to light a bowl of Dunhill London Mixture in a Savinelli Punto Oro 320 author. Home after lunch and having leftover coffee while doing lecture prep for my afternoon class.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific roast beef and provolone sandwich, and am now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Going big with what is apparently a pretty strong blend, some black bayou mist via @MattT.

Taking her out in a cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A can of Faygo orange is my drink.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice pipe.. What kind is it? I like the white ring.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk












Figured this would help in your search

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking San Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Figured this would help in your search
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I've seen that brand before. How does it smoke?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Short Smoke Theater presents the last of my open stash of D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Short Smoke Theater presents the last of my open stash of D&R Ryback Gold in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


Short smoke theater.. That is a fantastic metaphor.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Man, this stuff is great!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Listening appropriately enough to Doc Watson.


----------



## huffer33

JimInks said:


> Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Listening appropriately enough to Doc Watson.


I'm about 15 miles from Doc's historical home, saw him play at a little park nearby. Also been reading your reviews and got the Blue Grass in today, along with my first Radice lol.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen B/S HVID Balkan MOB in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching The Stranger starring some poser who looks like my avatar. I oughtta sue da bum, see. Myeah!


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Paul Olsen B/S HVID Balkan MOB in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching The Stranger starring some poser who looks like my avatar. I oughtta sue da bum, see. Myeah!


Don't know much about the blend, but that movie is pine of my favorites. He also smokes what I believe to be a nice straight billiard through out the whole movie.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Listening appropriately enough to Doc Watson.


Love Doc! I'll he looking for the Blue ridge review!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Shepard's Pie dinner with a bowl of Captain Black Dark in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching the D-Backs-Rockies game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Now smoking haunted bookshop in my brand new savinelli 320 trevi. Trying really hard to smoke super slowly. Drinking tea and waiting on dinner. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Love Doc! I'll he looking for the Blue ridge review!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Check TR.com. I reviewed it already.

About a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Lots of runs being scored this evening in the ball game.


----------



## eliot

Had some dokha with my coffee and palmiers this morning, then a bowl of OGS in a MM Original on my way to and from class.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big&Burly in the twin bore Radice,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2000 Friedman & Pease Inverness in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Thanks. I've seen that brand before. How does it smoke?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I like how it smokes personally but being very new to pipes I don't know if it good or bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Working and smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Listening to the MLB talk.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is C&D Yorktown in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching the news.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, nice sunny weather here in Athens.










I am glad that you like my photos, here is another one: Ouzo 12 plus grilled octopus.










I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth & Co Bob's Chocolate.


----------



## huffer33

Lighting Solani Silver Flake in a new Radice Clear Gold poker with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Green River Vanilla in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Bonanza.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Black Spice B21 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Just finished some Dunhill EMP in my mm country gentleman. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Peterson Special Reserve 2016 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke and packing up tobacco for friends.


----------



## Hickorynut

Started the day with Dunhill EMP in the carved Carey
Then had D&R Three Sails in the Turin Rustic
Firing up Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in the Brog now.........


----------



## eliot

Hobbits Weed in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching the Red Sox-Astros game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished MM Great Dane in a MM bent Legend with 5th Ave bowl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen Old School MOB in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.

Going to take a forum break for a few days. See you folks, soon. Keep posting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP Stonehenge in a carved meer while grilling some pork chops,


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill Elizabethan mixture in my big mm cob for my drive home. Drinking Gatorade

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Out on a nice night additiositting with my wife. I'm smoking Captain Black royal in my Brigham Chinook 23.
Having with it my first taste of Knob Creek Bourbon. Pretty decebt flavours in the bourbon. Bringing out some flavours I hadn't noticed before in the CB.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fired up my first bowl of McClelland dark star..... in the no name straight billiard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Fired up my first bowl of McClelland dark star..... in the no name straight billiard.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you use a blowtorch to get it going?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Been enjoying a Rum & maple blend from my local sitting on the back porch of the cabin watching the lights










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

This is from my island, when the Man intervenes in mother-Nature [arson, excavated]










here are the catastrophic results.










I am smoking Dunhill London Mixture.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Did you use a blowtorch to get it going?


Lol! I've yet to experience any tobacco like this. I rubbed it between my palms and I got this pile of dust and hard pieces. Totally different than, For example, Mississippi River which is really soft and can get too powdery if I'm not careful. Anyway, packed it, no tamping, just filled up the bowl with all these hard pieces, and it ended up smoking pretty good. I did need to get it going a few times though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Rattrays winter edition in a duke of Kent estate pipe. Heading in to do my observation hours with the kindergarteners. Lovable little rugrats.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Too long at the Dr tjis morning means another no cigar start. Luckily I have this Turin Rustic full of Dunhill 965 to get me by...TGIF

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Bob's Chocolate in the prince


----------



## huffer33

JtAv8tor said:


> Been enjoying a Rum & maple blend from my local sitting on the back porch of the cabin watching the lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That is an epic shot - it is on my bucket list. I've done work up at Toolik Lake but the sun never set.


----------



## Hickorynut

HH Old Dark fired in the Brog...ice water is in the cup

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> HH Old Dark fired in the Brog...ice water is in the cup
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The old dark fired is some good stuff!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> The old dark fired is some good stuff!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh man....you ain't kidding. Bout ready to launch the rest and buy a ton of this....Holy cow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Of course...that is today. I've been exposed to so many good pipe baccy and cigars on this site...it's like Nirvana...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Oh man....you ain't kidding. Bout ready to launch the rest and buy a ton of this....Holy cow!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
> Of course...that is today. I've been exposed to so many good pipe baccy and cigars on this site...it's like Nirvana...


I couldn't agree more.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got some f and k black bayou mist going in the saint nik, I think it's a 321. I've gotta double check. I'm reading about tobacco, and I think the Latakia and Virginia's together are giving this stuff an intoxicating sweet bbq flavor. But it's not overt, and I have to try not to chase it by puffing like a locomotive.

It's good stuff though. Having some bourbon flavored cream soda(?!).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked a couple pipes today. My first bowl of the old dark fired. Quite enjoyable. Then haunted bookshop. Both in cheap but effective briers. I have almost gotten through sampling all my bombed tobacco, and am thoroughly enjoying exploring the world of pipes. The artistry and history of pipes is very fascinating.


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> I smoked a couple pipes today. My first bowl of the old dark fired. Quite enjoyable. Then haunted bookshop. Both in cheap but effective briers. I have almost gotten through sampling all my bombed tobacco, and am thoroughly enjoying exploring the world of pipes. The artistry and history of pipes is very fascinating.


Both good choices.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Winding down the evening with Scotty's Trout Stream in a beat up old cob.
I think I've put more bowls of tobacco through this pipe than any other I own. She's may not be a looker but sure is a reliable and fantastic smoker. There are little dimples worn into the bit that fit perfectly and comfortably onto the points of my teeth when clenched. Writing this now makes me realize that it never gets a real cleaning, ever. I think I probably put a pipe cleaner through it a few times when it was newer but now I just occasionally scrape the bowl with a pipe tool and leave it out in the sun for a day to dry. I love my cobs. 

Smoked a bowl each of Quiet Nights and Plum Pudding earlier today while working on the boat.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, warm sunny day here in Athens.










I am smoking Savinelli Black Cavendish.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haunted bookshop in my brand new savinelli trevi 320 ks author. Drinking sweet tea, and watching YouTube videos. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting off my pipe smoking day with a bowl of F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin. I like a heavy shot of Latakia in the mornings, have some Solani 633 on deck.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_My heros have always been Cowboys_: 





I am smoking Cornell and Diehl White Burley.


----------



## gtechva

This morning was Motzek Strang Cut in a MM Cob and coffee with Whisper Creek Tennessee Sippin' Cream.
Now I'm smoking H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Dr. G with a pour of Defiant Whiskey.


----------



## Hickorynut

Between fire calls...they always come in threes...Ole Joe Kranz in the Turin Rustic...ice water is my only choice for drink..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to fire up some Dunhill Elizabethan mixture in my Lord Jeff. Drinking sweet tea with a good audio book playing on my iPod.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H 10 to Midnight in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







So, this pipe and my crown Achievement bent pot might be the best 'deals' that I have gotten on pipes. Supposedly they were NOS, new old stock from the 40's that P&C picked up and had Lane do the finish work, the fit and finish is about as good as it gets, the drilling is spot on, they were both waxed instead of varnished and both of mine showed up with a vulcanite stem instead of the acrylic that they were supposed to come with. I paid less than $50 each and one of em came with a LB of Crown Achievement tobacco. Both of em have been fantastic smokers from the first bowl. This Dublin has been smoked daily for the last three years and despite the abuse that my daily smokers receive shows very little wear. 
Sometimes it pays off to take a chance on a cheaper pipe!


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished a bowl of MM Great Dane in a MM bent 5th Ave while cutting some shelves for my office. Mrs Hickorynut found sealing jars at hobby lobby to store all my bags and open plastic lid tins of baccy...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

gtechva said:


> This morning was Motzek Strang Cut in a MM Cob and coffee with Whisper Creek Tennessee Sippin' Cream.
> Now I'm smoking H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Dr. G with a pour of Defiant Whiskey.


I'm off to find some Whisper Creek Tennessee Sippin Cream because that just sounds excellent. To use proper pipe smokers language, I would say I'm "intrigued" and that it sounds, "enchanting." lol Looks like they sell it in California.


----------



## JustJoshua

Home brew smokers pride rum cured and vanilla cav 50/50 in a MM ozark pipe. Been smoking it all day, still going slow and sweet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Now smoking Dunhill EMP In my mm country gentleman, in the not so early morning. Drinking tea, and thinking about brewing some afternoon coffee. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Now smoking Dunhill EMP In my mm country gentleman, in the not so early morning. Drinking tea, and thinking about brewing some afternoon coffee.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


coffee...mmmmm...coffee <insert Homer image here>..Nate was a nothing burger for us,but the rain and humidity is killing enjoying a gar.. Coffee and Haunted Bookshop in the Brog it is!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a 1980 smooth slight bend, long stem Prince no name 97 Charatan second. Been a busy weekend, and still have lots to do.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching the Yankees-Indians game.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's 7 Seas Regular in Andrea Gigliucci rusticated egg with Cumberland stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron OLd Dark Fired in a twin bore oil cured 2007 Radice Bark,


----------



## Hickorynut

Just got back from the local B&M where I picked up some 4th Gen and something to smoke it in.....but now smoking MacBaren 7 Seven Seas Royal in a cob....thanks Piper you started it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Blackpoint in the same Andrea Gigliucci pipe. I went on Gigliucci's website and discovered that the pipe was made in 2016. He describes it, not as a rusticated egg, but as a long shank acorn, which I think is a better description. 

Despite the long shank, the pipe is light, perfectly balanced, easy to clench and smokes cleanly. A pipe cleaner easily passed all the way through from the stem to the heel of the bowl leaving about 1/4 inch sticking out past the lip. I usually prefer classic shapes but this more artistic pipe has broadened my outlook.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke Rumcake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_Nobody on the road,
Nobody on the beach.
I feel it in the air,
The summer's out of reach.
Empty lake, empty streets,
The sun goes down alone._










I am smoking Ilsted's Own 100.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been a busy fella this morning.


----------



## Hickorynut

Good or bad y'all are an influence. I would add that you bring me enjoyment on a daily basis. Edward G Robinson in a Rossi Vittoria Author...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Now smoking GLP Blackpoint in the same Andrea Gigliucci pipe. I went on Gigliucci's website and discovered that the pipe was made in 2016. He describes it, not as a rusticated egg, but as a long shank acorn, which I think is a better description.
> 
> Despite the long shank, the pipe is light, perfectly balanced, easy to clench and smokes cleanly. A pipe cleaner easily passed all the way through from the stem to the heel of the bowl leaving about 1/4 inch sticking out past the lip. I usually prefer classic shapes but this more artistic pipe has broadened my outlook.


Very cool looking pipe - I love the shank shape/length.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking McClelland 5100 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Red Sox-Astros game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

London mixture in my savinelli bent billiard. About halfway through. Very pleasant with a bit of spice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Comparing it to the new Wilke #515.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 436 in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Talking to John Brandt, the new owner of the Wilke blends.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Red Sox lead the Astros 3-2 in the 7th.


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in a 4K Castello shape 55 in natural vergin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Athens, i wonder how many of you knew that there are fans of american country music and cowboy style here in Greece?
Just for informational purposes only i will give you some links.










The Club: Greekcowboys & Country Girls

https://el-gr.facebook.com/greekcowboyscountrygirls/

They celebrate on the "Moonshine Festival"





A 3D tour on "the Ranch" : https://www.ranch.gr/view_subpage/11/3d-periigisi

I am smoking Captain Black Royal (USA) raising my Corn Cob pipe for them....*Yeehaw*!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Cubs-Nats game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Speraaa from Athens, i wonder how many of you knew that there are fans of american country music and cowboy style here in Greece?
> Just for informational purposes only i will give you some links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Club: Greekcowboys & Country Girls
> 
> https://el-gr.facebook.com/greekcowboyscountrygirls/
> 
> They celebrate on the "Moonshine Festival"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 3D tour on "the Ranch" : https://www.ranch.gr/view_subpage/11/3d-periigisi
> 
> I am smoking Captain Black Royal (USA) raising my Corn Cob pipe for them....*Yeehaw*!


Woohooooo. ...good stuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 400 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

About to light up some Esoterica Pembroke in my hardcastle jack o'london #140. Drinking sweet tea. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Castello chubby Canadian. Very, very light perfumey fragrance and taste but IMO actually enhances the flavor to the tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and pinto beans dinner with a bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching the Yankees-Indians game.


----------



## Grangerford

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a MM cob.


----------



## huffer33

Grangerford said:


> Solani Aged Burley Flake in a MM cob.


Welcome to the forum


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge in Castello chubby Canadian. Very, very light perfumey fragrance and taste but IMO actually enhances the flavor to the tobacco.


Ooohhh that one is nice too! Did the pipe fairy just drop by?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Ooohhh that one is nice too! Did the pipe fairy just drop by?


Sale at NeatPipes + lack of impulse control!:frown2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.10 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Sale at NeatPipes + lack of impulse control!:frown2:


You're in good company - had a negligent discharge last night myself.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> You're in good company - had a negligent discharge last night myself.


Haha! Keep your finger off the trigger my friend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 436 in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Watching the D-Backs - Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now it's a bowl of RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










I am smoking Peterson De Luxe.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been helping m'lady out with her hobby supplies.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching The Hour of the Gun.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Vittoria Author...kcup du jour is keeping it company.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## huffer33

Strangely tropical feeling fall day here, with the hurricane leftovers. Frog Morton Cellar in the Shire


----------



## Grangerford

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in a Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Still breaking in this savinelli trevi 320ks with haunted bookshop. Drinking tea, but I'm off today and may switch to something stronger shortly. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a sesame chicken lunch with a bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

FM can be intoxicating. ..in a Brog with fresh coffee

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Le Petite Robin in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 194 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill Elizabethan mixture in the mm country gentleman. Drinking Drambuie. Possibly not the best choice, but under a lot of stress these days and a day of indulgence seems needed. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Uhle’s Bishop’s Move in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Frog morton's cellar in my larger mm cob. Good stuff. Having a yuengling with it. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Magnum Force.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Magnum Force.


Good movie.. Eastwood is the man!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Don't recall who sent me this either @OneStrangeOne or @NightFish but I am enjoying it this evening thank you !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Curly Cut Deluxe in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## blackrabbit

Really busy with no time to smoke today, but this evening before getting ready for bed I tried some Gawith Hoggarth- Dark Birds Eye in my clay tavern pipe. The pipe smoked well, and the tobacco was pretty good.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Good movie.. Eastwood is the man!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


D&R Three Sails ain't nuthin to sneeze at either... Guuuuud!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> D&R Three Sails ain't nuthin to sneeze at either... Guuuuud!


Haven't tried it yet. I've got a long list to get through. And this thread makes it longer daily. As bad as the nc and cc thread on the cigar side lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

​


Alrightdriver said:


> Haven't tried it yet. I've got a long list to get through. And this thread makes it longer daily. As bad as the nc and cc thread on the cigar side lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Agreed! I was on a mission to get some FM Cellar this evening and got suckered into the Sutliff Sale! Christmas Spice, Zurich Delight and African Queen made it in the cart and I forgot the FM!!!!!!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> ​
> Agreed! I was on a mission to get some FM Cellar this evening and got suckered into the Sutliff Sale! Christmas Spice, Zurich Delight and African Queen made it in the cart and I forgot the FM!!!!!!! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That is a shame the fmc is some good stuff. Going to have to get more myself soon. I'm getting dangerously low.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Grangerford

Cornell & Diehl Americana in a General.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point of this bowl of Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Grangerford

Hearth & Home Chatham Manor in a Twain.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. You knew I would, didn't ya?


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. You knew I would, didn't ya?


When it's that good, who'd blame you?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Strolling around the old logging roads by my house and smoking my first bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whisky from @JohnBrody15 in an old cob. First impression is good! Thanks, Brotha.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Strolling around the old logging roads by my house and smoking my first bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whisky from @JohnBrody15 in an old cob. First impression is good! Thanks, Brotha.


Nice pic!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Crooner in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Then, it's lunch time!


----------



## NightFish

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice pic!!


There's a bunch of weird stuff like this scattered around these hills that was left behind by the loggers that worked here long ago. One of my favorites is the bamboo forest. The local rumor is that a logger planted a piece of bamboo in a clear cut and it spread like wildfire. Now, many decades later, it's probably at least 5 acers of impenetrable bamboo thicket smack in the middle of a redwood forest. I'll take a picture next time I'm walking by it while smoking my pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 78 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. A bottle of Cherry Coke is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of Ole Joe Kranz in the Rossi Vittoria Author. ..now smoking Lane Dark Red in a MM Missouri Pride Cob









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haunted bookshop helping to season the sav 320. I love this pipe and wish I had 20 of them lol. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the MLB talk while waiting for the Nats-Cubs game.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good eveninng from Athens-Greece.










McClelland grand orientals Drama Reserve.


----------



## blackrabbit

NightFish said:


> There's a bunch of weird stuff like this scattered around these hills that was left behind by the loggers that worked here long ago. One of my favorites is the bamboo forest. The local rumor is that a logger planted a piece of bamboo in a clear cut and it spread like wildfire. Now, many decades later, it's probably at least 5 acers of impenetrable bamboo thicket smack in the middle of a redwood forest. I'll take a picture next time I'm walking by it while smoking my pipe.


What kind of Bamboo? Can you make pipe stems from it or the roots. I have seen some cool pipes with bamboo parts.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 Wessex Sovereign Curly Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. This will finish the 100 gram tin. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke High Hat in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Nats game.


----------



## blackrabbit

Hey @JimInks. I just saw your review of Acadian Gold on cigars and pipes. Good job, now I want to try some.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Carter hall still breaking in my savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

NightFish said:


> Strolling around the old logging roads by my house and smoking my first bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whisky from @JohnBrody15 in an old cob. First impression is good! Thanks, Brotha.


Always love the pics of your stomping grounds. I haven't had a chance to go back to highland whiskey for a while but I seem to remember thinking it needs time to dry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

blackrabbit said:


> Hey @*JimInks*. I just saw your review of Acadian Gold on cigars and pipes. Good job, now I want to try some.


Thanks. It's great stuff. Please let them know you bought it because of my review. That feedback helps them. I'm not being paid for this, btw. I just granted them the permission to use the reviews.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Thanks. It's great stuff. Please let them know you bought it because of my review. That feedback helps them. I'm not being paid for this, btw. I just granted them the permission to use the reviews.


JimInks.....big time enabler. Those reviews helped me form my Christmas list...and the list is long!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

First time trying Solani ABF in the Radice poker - thanks @JohnBrody15 for sending this, it seems to be un-obtanium right now. Yum!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Dinner's about ready, too!


----------



## Hickorynut

Lane Dark Red was very good. Not in the same plane as the MM Great Dane...but very good. Now smoking C&D Black Cherry in a Carved Carry Straight Apple as a compare..smooth smoke..but I think the Lane Dark Red has the edge.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp dinner and am just past the half way mark on this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a quarter bend smooth brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Yankees-Indians game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp dinner and am just past the half way mark on this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a quarter bend smooth brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Yankees-Indians game.


I've been looking at the Seattle pipe club blends for a while now.. In your opinion what are the best of them? Or best place to start with them?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Another long day. Wrapping it up with a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in a cob. Very nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in the Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> First time trying Solani ABF in the Radice poker - thanks @JohnBrody15 for sending this, it seems to be un-obtanium right now. Yum!


No prob. Enjoy. I think I saw @OneStrangeOne smoking that stuff so I put it on my list. Hey I see a caterpillar!


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> I've been looking at the Seattle pipe club blends for a while now.. In your opinion what are the best of them? Or best place to start with them?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Picking the best one is very subjective. I'll just say this: if you want a full English blend, try Plum Pudding and the PP Special Reserve Series. If you want something in the same genre, but a little less stronger, then either version of Mississppi River will do very nicely. If you want some burley in your English, try Potlatch. If you want a VaPer with a little Turkish, Deception Pass is worth your bucks. The lightest English blend is Seattle Evening, which is designed for those who don't want a heavy English. Rainier Levant has a bit of strength and deep flavor.

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Going through a bunch of e-mails now that Suzy and Molly are fed. They've been fairly quiet this evening.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Picking the best one is very subjective. I'll just say this: if you want a full English blend, try Plum Pudding and the PP Special Reserve Series. If you want something in the same genre, but a little less stronger, then either version of Mississppi River will do very nicely. If you want some burley in your English, try Potlatch. If you want a VaPer with a little Turkish, Deception Pass is worth your bucks. The lightest English blend is Seattle Evening, which is designed for those who don't want a heavy English. Rainier Levant has a bit of strength and deep flavor.
> 
> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Going through a bunch of e-mails now that Suzy and Molly are fed. They've been fairly quiet this evening.


Thanks for the break down, that helps a lot. I have a small sample of plum pudding from a trade that I've yet to try But once not knowing how to best prepare it to pack. I think I rubbed it out to fine and couldn't get it to burn properly. Think I'll try again and leave it a bit chunky.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. Reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens.










I am smoking Solani X Sweet Mystery.


----------



## Hickorynut

Time for a little Haunted Bookshop in the new Brog48...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flawlessly

Noodles :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through my first smoke of the day, whih is Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## NightFish

blackrabbit said:


> What kind of Bamboo? Can you make pipe stems from it or the roots. I have seen some cool pipes with bamboo parts.


I have no idea what kind it is. The stalks are about 2 inch diameter so it's way too big for making pipe stems. Not sure about the roots.


----------



## NightFish

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Sav 311 while taking the dog for a morning walk in the woods.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Sav 311 while taking the dog for a morning walk in the woods.


That 311 is next on my pipe acquisition list. I really like the look of them.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. I'm feeling now that I like the Birch Beer better than Boylan's Root Beer, which is no small feat! Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## eliot

Autumn Evening x Country Gent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Molly's chasing after the ear plugs I've been throwing her. Suzy is busy supervising with her eyes closed.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Wilke No.10 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Gonna go chat with my neighbor.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens-Greece. The other day i stopped for a while to take a picture from Nature and i saw this dog coming from a lonely house near by. She was a "mammy" as my wife said and i guess that she was looking for food but unfortunately we didn't had any available to give to her. She played with us and when it was time to go she was crying and as i saw the owner of this dog [an old woman with bad manners] didn't care so much for her. I felt a little bit guilty that morning because i couldn't help and let's hope that her puppies manage to survive.










I am smoking Ashton Gold Rush in a Pipex, cool water beside me.


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Time for a little Haunted Bookshop in the new Brog48...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Wow that is a beautiful pipe. Lovely gloss finish. What is a brog-a blog for bros? :wink2: BTW, is that olive wood or briar?


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of MM Great Dane...on to Edward G Robinson in a Brog43

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Wow that is a beautiful pipe. Lovely gloss finish. What is a brog-a blog for bros? :wink2: BTW, is that olive wood or briar?


It's pear wood! And they smoke pretty good, although I don't see them lasting, but who knows. They are very affordable. I have 2 now, a 43 and a 48. They are from Poland. Mr Brog dot ...you know the rest. I think they still have free shipping. The one above was a flea bay win. 9 bucks + shipping......and it's filtered 9mm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill royal yacht in a straight mm country gentleman. Drinking tea, and listening to an Audiobook. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 188 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> It's pear wood! And they smoke pretty good, although I don't see them lasting, but who knows. They are very affordable. I have 2 now, a 43 and a 48. They are from Poland. Mr Brog dot ...you know the rest. I think they still have free shipping. The one above was a flea bay win. 9 bucks + shipping......and it's filtered 9mm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I had a look at MrBrog.com-unbelievable prices and beautiful pipes. I notice that quite a few high-end Italian pipe makers, like Radice, l'Anatra, Jacono and Cavicchi, make pipes out of olive wood and charge a lot of money for them. Unless you're planning to bequeath your pipes to your grandchildren, at the prices Brog charges, it doesn't really matter if they only last thirty years. :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Briar Works Country Lawyer in a MM Legend Bent 5th Ave... Ice Water is the partner.... still working....


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in an Il Ceppo Bent Brandy,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, sunny day here in Athens so i went my 37 years old Seiko to the technician for time synchronization and to the tailor to get my jacket.










I am smoking Poul Winslow No 3.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Made it out to New Hampshire, staying in Dover. A mini family trip.
Enjoying some hearth and home daybreak. I feel like it was made to be smoked on this very spot on this crisp and cool fall morning.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hi pipe thread!! Finishing this bowl of daybreak in Durham!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Solani Silver Flake in a '05 Dunhill 4135 Shell











JohnBrody15 said:


> Made it out to New Hampshire, staying in Dover. A mini family trip.
> Enjoying some hearth and home daybreak. I feel like it was made to be smoked on this very spot on this crisp and cool fall morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So that's where the nice weather went - looks like Scotland around here.


----------



## JimInks

Not that far away from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 188 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. The weather has turned a little chilly and humid, and Suzy and Molly are checking it out for themselves on the window sill.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of 4th Generation Reserve in a 4th Generation 82 Natural Smooth Straight......now HH Old Dark Fired in a Rossi Vittoria Author


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld VaPer in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Off to Aro land. Lane Dark Red in the MM Legend Bent Stem 5th Ave......


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Athens-Greece, i am looking for this Casio

http://www.casio-intl.com/product/image/1425420441021/

as an everyday "On Duty" watch. I want something simple but no "plastic", easy visible at low light situations or while driving at night etc.
In my Brebbia is 4noggins Alamosa and i puffing while thinking.


----------



## Hickorynut

ljperetti not only has pipes.....but an incredible selection of house mix tobacco..... Thanks Jim.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Stave-Aged Virginia 35 Ribbon in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching another episode of Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a quarter bend smooth brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and floaty widdle ice bergs who snap, crackle and pop is my evening drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a '05 Dunhill 4135 Shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that's where the nice weather went - looks like Scotland around here.


I think it should be colder this time of year but it's really nice. As the sun goes down it's a windless 56 degrees.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's HH Vintage Syrian in Castello chubby Canadian this afternoon. Highly recommend it.

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake while watching last night's Charlie Rose and Vietnam documentary. Fold and stuff is working better than rubbing out. It's smoking cool.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> MacBaren's HH Vintage Syrian in Castello chubby Canadian this afternoon. Highly recommend it.
> 
> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake while watching last night's Charlie Rose and Vietnam documentary. Fold and stuff is working better than rubbing out. It's smoking cool.


another nice pipe...I really need to work on fold and stuff......either too packed and doesnt burn or too loose with a bonfire.....


----------



## Maxh92

My first pipe. McLintock Black Cherry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Maxh92 said:


> My first pipe. McLintock Black Cherry.


How did you like it? Pipes are definitely deferent from cigars, but I have found coming from cigars that mild aromatics don't quite do it for me. Although if you mix some aromatics with some Sam Gawith twist or other strong tobacco, they can be delightful. You have to be careful on the moisture/ tongue bite, although cobs especially with a filter will calm that. I am currently puffing such a mix in my clay tavern pipe and am enjoying every puff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens but i had a lot of things to do with my car [front wheels alignment, electrical windows switches change plus replace all the fuses with new] so i lost lot of time and money.










I am smoking Borkum Riff Cherry.


----------



## JohnBrody15

London mixture in the savinelli bent billiard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lazy morning. Some fog and geese on the river. Dunhill EMP in the Brog48....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enjoying a bowl of Dunhill MM 965 whilst trimming the cake on my Ivarsson/Stanwell Bent Apple,









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

Reading about @OneStrangeOne trimming cake while smoking a bowl of C&D Black Cherry in a MM Missouri Pride Straight 5th Ave. This round is smoking much better than the first - no goop!Getting ready to go wrap up the electrical now that the painting contractor is FINALLY through......oops missed a spot...


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching a documentary on Elvis.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Heading to the flea market. Smoking Dunhill EMP in the mm country gentleman. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Burly Slices in a Big Ben bent Bulldog, headed out on a couple of errands.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. This one will get interrupted by lunch, but I forgive the food.


----------



## Piper

McClelland Captain Cool while watching Michigan v IU. Yankees v Astros later.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> McClelland Captain Cool while watching Michigan v IU. Yankees v Astros later.


Looking up Capt Cool........ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Looking up Capt Cool........
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Not a great tobacco but I'm spending the afternoon with my wife and, later, her friend, so I have to smoke aromatic. I'd save yourself the trouble Mr. Hickorynut.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally got all the switches and outlets replaced. Contractors are done and gone. Sig, Chuck and I are gonna grab some TV with a bowl of Lane 1q in the 82 Natural. ...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in same pipe. IU just tied Michigan on field goal with no time left on clock. Now for OT.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Paul Olsen Old School MOB in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. A bottle of Cherry Coke is my drink. It's almost time for the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of McCranie’s Red Ribbon, vintage 2000 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Astros-Yankees game, which is scoreless in the 4th.


----------



## Maxh92

blackrabbit said:


> How did you like it? Pipes are definitely deferent from cigars, but I have found coming from cigars that mild aromatics don't quite do it for me. Although if you mix some aromatics with some Sam Gawith twist or other strong tobacco, they can be delightful. You have to be careful on the moisture/ tongue bite, although cobs especially with a filter will calm that. I am currently puffing such a mix in my clay tavern pipe and am enjoying every puff.


I enjoyed it. The only complaint that I had was that it was a bit hard for me to keep the tobacco lit. I'm not sure if I wasn't packing it tight enough or what.

The flavors were great though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the pre-game NLDS show on TBS.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking some Great Dane in my new petite churchwarden.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Old Joe Krantz in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

FMC in an "Italian" basket Dublin


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The view from the Cafe:



















Clan Aromatic [the rustic and paint work on that pipe is mine].


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> FMC in an "Italian" basket Dublin
> View attachment 158617


Love that style and the freehand. They are going next in the aquisition line..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> The view from the Cafe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clan Aromatic [the rustic and paint work on that pipe is mine].


Very nice work...and beautiful scenery...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Lunch is just minutes away!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Molly is very happy chattering at the birds and squirrels from the window sill. Suzy is busy listening to it all.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing up some old Dublin in the sav saint nik. On a bridge just feet away from where the minute men took the shot that was heard around the world.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally got to get outside this morning....alas now it's back to data....ODF in the Vittoria Author. .and OTR in the background









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

The more of these short, stout looking pipes I see on here the more I need one. Lol


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Taking a mid bowl break to buy groceries. I'm in charge of the cart. But when i get back to the car its the other half of my Dunhill emp in a mm cob

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Wilke Rum Cake in my new MM Cobb...


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Stovepipe in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Light of the Universe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, nice warm day here in Athens with 27°C.










I am smoking Benjamin Hartwell Chesdin Mixture.


----------



## Grangerford

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman.


----------



## NightFish

Stopped along the trail to take this shot of my cob stuffed with Plum Pudding in front of what I believe to be Bigfoot's summer cabin. This thing is cool. The floor is about 3-4 feet lower than ground level and it's all tied together with vines, no metal fasteners of any kind.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished Dunhill EMP in a Carved Carey....Now loading Briar Works Back Down South in a Vittoria Author with Peets MD. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Home again after running a couple errands. Had a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Time for a new smoke!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld VaPer in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## huffer33

Getting ready to light McClelland 40th Anniv. in the Missouri Pride cob w/ vulcanite stem. Windy day.


That cabin is really cool!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a great lunch with a bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a 1964 Dunhill 6117 Amber Root. Enjoying the mild latakia.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> GLP Quiet Nights in a 1964 Dunhill 6117 Amber Root. Enjoying the mild latakia.


How would you compare that to Penzance?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> How would you compare that to Penzance?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'd compare it as out of stock everywhere too..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I'd compare it as out of stock everywhere too.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Lol.. It was in stock on smoking pipes last i looked, but that was about a week back.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol.. It was in stock on smoking pipes last i looked, but that was about a week back.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


That and White Night seemed to be in demand....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> That and White Night seemed to be in demand....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That would figure.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> That and White Night seemed to be in demand....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


White knight is a balken sobranie doppelganger I think.. Like quiet nights sorta is for Penzance.. If I'm not mistaken.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Alrightdriver said:


> Lol.. It was in stock on smoking pipes last i looked, but that was about a week back.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


yeah it's in stock there and 4noggins.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> yeah it's in stock there and 4noggins.


Woohooooo. ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in a MM Missouri Pride Cob with SWEET Tea before the County Fire Meeting...I'll need a drink and a cigar after....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> How would you compare that to Penzance?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I've never had Penzance. Quiet Nights is a very mild, well-balanced smoke with plenty of flavor. It may be very similar to Penzance.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> I've never had Penzance. Quiet Nights is a very mild, well-balanced smoke with plenty of flavor. It may be very similar to Penzance.


I asked Because I've seen it compared so many times. That and I figured you had smoked both. I've got quiet nights to compare with, but haven't got around to trying it yet.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> I asked Because I've seen it compared so many times. That and I figured you had smoked both. I've got quiet nights to compare with, but haven't got around to trying it yet.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


SLACKER! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, i am smoking Peterson Sherlock Holmes [filtered water beside me] and later i will taste my wife's homemade sweet.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> SLACKER!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I can't disagree lol. I have so much to try I haven't got to yet.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 436 in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Wilke Bestmake in my MM CC...


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Motzek Dork’n Berger in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Quiet Nights in a 1964 Dunhill 6117 Amber Root. Enjoying the mild latakia.


Sooo, your the one that got my pipe! JK, kinda sorta been half-azzed looking for one for a few years.


----------



## Hickorynut

A little Dunhill Nightcap in the Turrin Rustic. This blend I need to go ahead and get pounds of.....


----------



## NightFish

Hanging out on the deck grilling a tri tip and potatoes while the wife works on the veggies inside.
Smoking Solani ABF in one of my amazon cheapo pipes alongside a chaser of bourbon & lemonade on ice with a few dashes of bitters.


----------



## NightFish

Hickorynut said:


> A little Dunhill Nightcap in the Turrin Rustic. This blend I need to go ahead and get pounds of.....


One pound bags of Nightcap on sale now at P&C!!
The "Lights Out Battle" is a score too. I like me some BlackHouse. https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/botb-dunhill-nightcap-vs-hearth-home-marquee-blackhouse/2002344/ 
Hehehe...


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> One pound bags of Nightcap on sale now at P&C!!
> The "Lights Out Battle" is a score too. I like me some BlackHouse. https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/botb-dunhill-nightcap-vs-hearth-home-marquee-blackhouse/2002344/
> Hehehe...


I hate you....I hate all you enablers......:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_laugh::grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I hate you....I hate all you enablers......:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_laugh::grin2:


You really need to get a lb of Nightcap AND a lb of 965 so that you can do a side by side comparison.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice twin bore,


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> Hanging out on the deck grilling a tri tip and potatoes while the wife works on the veggies inside.
> Smoking Solani ABF in one of my amazon cheapo pipes alongside a chaser of bourbon & lemonade on ice with a few dashes of bitters.


So you are the one that bought out all the ABF and why no one can find any lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> You really need to get a lb of Nightcap AND a lb of 965 so that you can do a side by side comparison.


The 965 is good stuff.. I still need to smoke more of the nightcap. I'm a bit addicted to the EMP and Elizabethan.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> The 965 is good stuff.. I still need to smoke more of the nightcap. I'm a bit addicted to the EMP and Elizabethan.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


The NC, 965 and Crown Achievement are what I smoke for my morning drive, I smoke pretty much equal amounts of all three.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> The NC, 965 and Crown Achievement are what I smoke for my morning drive, I smoke pretty much equal amounts of all three.


I guess crown achievement now needs to go on my list lol. Enablers run amok around here.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece, i went to the market then to post office and now back home for relaxation:










Peterson Sunset Breeze.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> You really need to get a lb of Nightcap AND a lb of 965 so that you can do a side by side comparison.


It all starts with a tin........and then a pound.....and pretty soon were talking a whole room full of jars and bags..... it's funny you used those two for the compare. I have both tins that I am working out of in different pipes. I find them similar, however, I don't have a clear favorite as I find them both very good!!....


----------



## Hickorynut

4th Generation to start....Family Reserve in an 82 Natural









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Up early to help out m'lady with a couple of her projects, and am now doing some reading.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of C&D Black Cherry in a carved Carey ....Getting ready to entertain Edward G. Robinson in the Brog48

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Got eight new-to-me HU blends for review, and I'm now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Edward G Robinson is becoming a mid day must for me. Good flavor, pleasant smoke snd such a clean burn/easy clean up. Now off to D&R Three Sails in a Smooth Straight Carey Grecian. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half through this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Watching the pre-game show for the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## NightFish

Hickorynut said:


> It all starts with a tin........and then a pound.....and pretty soon were talking a whole room full of jars and bags.....





Hickorynut said:


> I hate you....I hate all you enablers......:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_laugh::grin2:


It's like the great @UBC03 once said ... "The more people out there like us the more normal we seem." :smile2:


----------



## NightFish

Taking the cob for a walk to the beach with some Dunhill 965. Beautiful day.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haunted bookshop. In the sav 320. Drinking ginger ale.









Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Tigray in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Yankees-Astros game, though Molly keeps begging me for attention. She's chasing ear plugs right now.


----------



## JimInks

NightFish said:


> It's like the great @*UBC03* once said ... "The more people out there like us the more normal we seem." :smile2:


Where is UBC03 anyway? Haven't seen him post a smoke in a while.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Where is UBC03 anyway? Haven't seen him post a smoke in a while.


He is being slack lol. Though I've seen him post cigars.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> Where is UBC03 anyway? Haven't seen him post a smoke in a while.


I think he went back to work and works some crazy hours, kinda like I'm about to do.
Crab season will be starting soon and I'll be on the water working 15-20 hour days or more. I'll probably smoke a pipe while traveling to and from port but probably won't be posting on Puff for a while after we get started.


----------



## Alrightdriver

NightFish said:


> I think he went back to work and works some crazy hours, kinda like I'm about to do.
> Crab season will be starting soon and I'll be on the water working 15-20 hour days or more. I'll probably smoke a pipe while traveling to and from port but probably won't be posting on Puff for a while after we get started.


I don't know how I'd fare doing what you do but I wouldn't mind giving it a try once. It's a very interesting industry to me. Good luck out there.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Grangerford

Sir Walter Raleigh in a small'ish MM Mark Twain.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> I think he went back to work and works some crazy hours, kinda like I'm about to do.
> Crab season will be starting soon and I'll be on the water working 15-20 hour days or more. I'll probably smoke a pipe while traveling to and from port but probably won't be posting on Puff for a while after we get started.


Of course you know 4 of us like you'll be gone. ... just kidding! You will be missed and I like crab!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 27°C.










Torben Dansk No 8 Midnight Special.


----------



## Hickorynut

If you are cold, they are too. Bring them inside. Taking the Rossi for a spin with some Dunhill 965.....










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Moving on, need to wake up. Haunted Bookshop in the Brog43...ans a fresh cup of BRCC coffee...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## huffer33

Little bowl of St. James Flake in the Rinaldo Prince - nice afternoon after a frosty night.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is HU Tigray in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke while Suzy is batting cat nip balls around the den.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sooo, your the one that got my pipe! JK, kinda sorta been half-azzed looking for one for a few years.


Believe it or not, you can clench it (at least for awhile)!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Take Five in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching another Gunsmoke.


----------



## Matt_21

I love me some Gunsmoke!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Tuarekh in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the pre-game baseball shows.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a KK "Castello" Castello nose burner. Yankees/Astros starts in half an hour.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Just cleaned some pipes, and I'm set to watch the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## NightFish

I took a little detour through a stand of Spruce on the return trip from walking my kids to school this morning and came up on a nice patch of Hedgehogs (_Hydnum repandum_). Smoked GLP Quiet Nights in a cob on the trail. The first substantial rains of the season are now on the horizon and should bring on the Chanterelle and King Bolete madness. Can't wait! Love this time of year.

This mushroom talk reminds me that I've been meaning to ask - @huffer33 did you find any gems in the selection of Just for Him blends that you ordered a few months back? I'm a major fan of their Shortcut to Mushrooms and have been considering adding a few more of their offerings to my next shipment.


----------



## blackrabbit

NightFish said:


> I took a little detour through a stand of Spruce on the return trip from walking my kids to school this morning and came up on a nice patch of Hedgehogs (_Hydnum repandum_). Smoked GLP Quiet Nights in a cob on the trail. The first substantial rains of the season are now on the horizon and should bring on the Chanterelle and King Bolete madness. Can't wait! Love this time of year.
> 
> This mushroom talk reminds me that I've been meaning to ask - @huffer33 did you find any gems in the selection of Just for Him blends that you ordered a few months back? I'm a major fan of their Shortcut to Mushrooms and have been considering adding a few more of their offerings to my next shipment.


I love the Pacific Northwest. So much natural beauty and abundance. I need to get back out there one of these days.


----------



## Hickorynut

Been busy with data all day (went through a bunch of baccy!) Now smoking Frog Morton in the Brog48 and everything is calming down, or it is calming me down......hoping to have enough energy left for a bowl of Edward G Robinson (missed it today!)


----------



## huffer33

NightFish said:


> I took a little detour through a stand of Spruce on the return trip from walking my kids to school this morning and came up on a nice patch of Hedgehogs (_Hydnum repandum_). Smoked GLP Quiet Nights in a cob on the trail. The first substantial rains of the season are now on the horizon and should bring on the Chanterelle and King Bolete madness. Can't wait! Love this time of year.
> 
> This mushroom talk reminds me that I've been meaning to ask - @*huffer33* did you find any gems in the selection of Just for Him blends that you ordered a few months back? I'm a major fan of their Shortcut to Mushrooms and have been considering adding a few more of their offerings to my next shipment.


To be honest the STM might be the only one I've gotten around to. I ended up with so many samples from here as well as having some other open cans I just haven't gotten back to those yet. I will say though that they're good for having actual samplers, where you can try a bunch of little bags of stuff for a low price. So no help there really lol.

I was in the PNW for 8 years and graduated from Portland State. I loved collecting out there and took my first mushroom ID class there.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 633 in a Tim West Freehand,
> View attachment 159602


Nice pipe! Has a fluidity to it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece, we have a road construction close to our house and a pigeon come in front of our tree a little bit scared.



















I am smoking Ilsteds Own Mixture Cedros Handblended.


----------



## NightFish

huffer33 said:


> I was in the PNW for 8 years and graduated from Portland State. I loved collecting out there and took my first mushroom ID class there. I went on to get the terminal degree in Mycology elsewhere from one of the guys that wrote one of the most famous field guides. We're on the end of the season here, currently teaching a class that I take out twice a week. We were eating 5 species per lab up until recently.


That's awesome! I'm nowhere near that hardcore. Just a guy that likes to find excuses for getting out in the woods. I pretty much just stick to chanterelles, hedgehogs, king boletes and the occasional morel when I get up off of the coast ... you know, the ones us amateurs can be confident that we can eat without killing ourselves. 
Maybe I'll look around for a local ID class. I'd love to know more than I do.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through my first smoke of the day, which is HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished my first run...Dunhill 965 in the Carey, now smoking Ole Joe Kranz in the Rossi.....then...then I'm going to have Edward G Robinson in the Brog48.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Smoked a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill in the MM Devil Cutty up on the bluff after this mornings surf session. First good swell we've had in a while. It's forecasted to build to over 20 feet tonight. Glad to get out before it gets too big and sloppy.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking rattrays winter edition 2014 courtesy of @MattT in my unknown, estate sale bent apple with the funky pattern. Notice my homemade tamp made from 100% real New Hampshire tree branch featuring authentic Smith and Wesson 40 cal brass. Pretty fancy sounding....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Kelvin’s Silent Secret in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Watching the Mad Dog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Test drive time. Surliff African Queen with coffee of ciurse.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Test drive time. Surliff African Queen with coffee of ciurse.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Is the blend as good as the movie?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Is the blend as good as the movie?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I wouldn't say that....but it is sweet and savory....not an aromatic, aromatic if you know what I mean.....also no Latakia (I would not say that is good or bad)... very good with coffee and I imagine a sweet bourbon.:wink2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I wouldn't say that....but it is sweet and savory....not an aromatic, aromatic if you know what I mean.....also no Latakia (I would not say that is good or bad)... very good with coffee and I imagine a sweet bourbon.:wink2:


That is the third blend I've heard of banned after a Bogart movie. So i had to ask lol. Sounds good though. I prefer the slightly aromatic over a full on aromatic.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Alrightdriver Let's put it this way....I tend to like Latakia forward blends.....but I think this one will find 8-16 oz cellared.....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> @Alrightdriver Let's put it this way....I tend to like Latakia forward blends.....but I think this one will find 8-16 oz cellared.....


Well that sounds like a good endorsement.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Holger Danske Original Honey Dew.


----------



## JimInks

Back home and just finishing a bowl of Robert McConnell Ripe Honeydew in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan after a long hard day.


----------



## blackrabbit

SPC Plum Pudding in a cheap old meerschaum I bought on eBay. Pairing with some Bulliet Bourbon. Yummy coming in from multiple directions stimulating several parts of the brain.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Then, it'll be time for pizza!


----------



## UBC03

I'm putting my pipe back in the truck tonight. I could use a bowl tomorrow..if I can remember how to light it..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Solani ABF in an Amazon Cheapo.
Wondering what stories this old hollow tree stump would tell if it could talk.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing with a bowl of HU Port Latakia in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Dodgers game.


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> I'm putting my pipe back in the truck tonight. I could use a bowl tomorrow..if I can remember how to light it..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Light the round open hole area....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

It's chilly outside so I'm taking Shortcut to Mushrooms for a spin in a MM Missouri Pride Cob. Courtesy of the gentleman @Thig

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The beach back in Motherland.



















I am smoking Astleys No 66 Cavendish Club.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill EMP in the Brog43 will help me deal with the people's this morning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Obsidian (2012) in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease JackKnife Plug in a Crown Achievement bent pot,








Prepping some SG FVF,














Hopefully I can get this dried out enough to be able to smoke a bowl of it next weekend!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been a busy day already.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in a cob. Now prepping Edward G Robinson in the Rossi...it must be after 1 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo rightly complain about the Nats not returning Dusty Baker as manager next year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland 2045 in a Savinelli Bent Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing a bowl of solani abf in a bent mark Twain cob. Carved an edge into my tamp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

About to lay into a bowl of Plum Pudding in the Sav Tortuga 673 while I sit and develop a strategy for turning this blue hubbard squash into a soup.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Elizabethan in the country gentleman. Out running errands. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Finishing a bowl of solani abf in a bent mark Twain cob. Carved an edge into my tamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


45?


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Doing some research.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of fm cellar in my comoy on the way home from work.. Pick up dinner and I'M OFF ALL FREAKIN WEEKEND!!!! Honey do list a mile long so I guess I'm not really off. But I'll take it..
















Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld VaPer in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> Bowl of fm cellar in my comoy on the way home from work.. Pick up dinner and I'M OFF ALL FREAKIN WEEKEND!!!! Honey do list a mile long so I guess I'm not really off. But I'll take it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Great picture! Now this is the selfie you should have posted on this thread-but that was before you knew how to do selfies. :smile2:


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> Great picture! Now this is the selfie you should have posted on this thread-but that was before you knew how to do selfies. :smile2:


Still not exactly sure.. But I did find out my phone takes pics from the front and the back..pretty cool , all this technology crap..

So did the pipe make me look less homeless or do I just look like a homeless guy that found a pipe?..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> Still not exactly sure.. But I did find out my phone takes pics from the front and the back..pretty cool , all this technology crap..
> 
> So did the pipe make me look less homeless or do I just look like a homeless guy that found a pipe?..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha. When I saw the mirrored glasses I was thinking, "What we have here is a failure to communicate!" But the pipe made me think David Foster Wallace.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Still not exactly sure.. But I did find out my phone takes pics from the front and the back..pretty cool , all this technology crap..
> 
> So did the pipe make me look less homeless or do I just look like a homeless guy that found a pipe?..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Homeless guy that jacked the truck and stole the pipe.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> 45?


.40. Although 45 would work just as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Meteor shower peaking tonight - average is expected to be around one every 5 min.. Going to step outside for a smoke.

SPC Potlach in my Savinelli capri root briar punto oro 320


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Meteor shower peaking tonight - average is expected to be around one every 5 min.. Going to step outside for a smoke.
> 
> SPC Potlach in my Savinelli capri root briar punto oro 320


Good excuse!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and cheese potatoes dinner with the last of my open stash of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## blackrabbit

huffer33 said:


> Meteor shower peaking tonight - average is expected to be around one every 5 min.. Going to step outside for a smoke.
> 
> SPC Potlach in my Savinelli capri root briar punto oro 320


I smoked some Gawith Hogarth Bosun cut plug in my clay tavern pipe a little earlier today. It had a flowery almost soapy quality that I was not so much into. The pipe is smoking very good cool and smooth. After smoking a few bowls in it it the draw did get a little tight. I got a very thin wire to run through it and it fixed it up. Now I am trying to pick out something for meteor watching.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Meteor shower peaking tonight - average is expected to be around one every 5 min.. Going to step outside for a smoke.
> 
> SPC Potlach in my Savinelli capri root briar punto oro 320





blackrabbit said:


> I smoked some Gawith Hogarth Bosun cut plug in my clay tavern pipe a little earlier today. It had a flowery almost soapy quality that I was not so much into. The pipe is smoking very good cool and smooth. After smoking a few bowls in it it the draw did get a little tight. I got a very thin wire to run through it and it fixed it up. Now I am trying to pick out something for meteor watching.


You mean the Astros? :nerd2:


----------



## huffer33

blackrabbit said:


> I smoked some Gawith Hogarth Bosun cut plug in my clay tavern pipe a little earlier today. It had a flowery almost soapy quality that I was not so much into. The pipe is smoking very good cool and smooth. After smoking a few bowls in it it the draw did get a little tight. I got a very thin wire to run through it and it fixed it up. Now I am trying to pick out something for meteor watching.


I'm intrigued by that style of pipe, good to hear it smokes cool.

That Lakeland topping sounds like a love/hate thing. I have a few blends with it but have it in mind to try them in a meer or cob that won't ghost. I'm not sure from the reviews if there is a little in Bob's Chocolate which I like and have smoked in briars, but I haven't had any issues from that.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> I'm intrigued by that style of pipe, good to hear it smokes cool.
> 
> That Lakeland topping sounds like a love/hate thing. I have a few blends with it but have it in mind to try them in a meer or cob that won't ghost. I'm not sure from the reviews if there is a little in Bob's Chocolate which I like and have smoked in briars, but I haven't had any issues from that.[/quote @OneStrangeOne warned about the Lakeland ghosting like no other....I guess he ain't lyin`
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> huffer33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued by that style of pipe, good to hear it smokes cool.
> 
> That Lakeland topping sounds like a love/hate thing. I have a few blends with it but have it in mind to try them in a meer or cob that won't ghost. I'm not sure from the reviews if there is a little in Bob's Chocolate which I like and have smoked in briars, but I haven't had any issues from that.[/quote @*OneStrangeOne* warned about the Lakeland ghosting like no other....I guess he ain't lyin`
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah looking back Jim's review does have it noted in Bob's Chocolate - the mixed reviews were on whether it was strong enough in that blend to ghost a pipe. I've only had one bowl each in a couple briars - not going to push it any more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,
> View attachment 160506


Still trying to find a deal on a freehand and liking haunted Bookshop just fine!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Still trying to find a deal on a freehand and liking haunted Bookshop just fine!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Pipes&Cigars up to 27% off right now! Just saying &#128561;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> huffer33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm intrigued by that style of pipe, good to hear it smokes cool.
> 
> That Lakeland topping sounds like a love/hate thing. I have a few blends with it but have it in mind to try them in a meer or cob that won't ghost. I'm not sure from the reviews if there is a little in Bob's Chocolate which I like and have smoked in briars, but I haven't had any issues from that.[/quote @OneStrangeOne warned about the Lakeland ghosting like no other....I guess he ain't lyin`
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a batch of estates and apparently the previous owner was a Lakeland smoker, one of these is a late 40's early 50's Comoys, I cleaned her up and fired a bowl, saying it was bad is an understatement! I ended up doing several salt treatments with only minimal improvement. I finally had to take it to bare wood and then sanded the chamber, every now and then I still get a taste of it!
Click to expand...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finlaggan old reserve single malt scotch from Trader Joe’s, wilkes high hat in a no name straight billiard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, beautiful morning here in Athens with 27°C. I went to the market to buy coffee beans, vanilla pipe tobacco and searching for a Swatch wrist watch.










I am smoking Stanwell Honey & Caramel.


----------



## MattT

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bulls Eye Flake compliments of @OneStrangeOne my new crutch.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up with a batch of estates and apparently the previous owner was a Lakeland smoker, one of these is a late 40's early 50's Comoys, I cleaned her up and fired a bowl, saying it was bad is an understatement! I ended up doing several salt treatments with only minimal improvement. I finally had to take it to bare wood and then sanded the chamber, every now and then I still get a taste of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Myers at Walker Pipe Repair claims that he can totally deodorize and sanitize any pipe using ozone. It's only $5 for the first pipe and $2 for each additional pipe plus $8 shipping. I have three pipes in for renovation and two for new stems but not for ozone treatment. Mike has good buzz but I'll report back after the pipes return.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Myers at Walker Pipe Repair claims that he can totally deodorize and sanitize any pipe using ozone. It's only $5 for the first pipe and $2 for each additional pipe plus $8 shipping. I have three pipes in for renovation and two for new stems but not for ozone treatment. Mike has good buzz but I'll report back after the pipes return.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @Piper. On e of my Carey pipes is real bad, but I don't want to toss. I'll be all ears...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hilands Pete's Moss in a no name Italian basket pipe,


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Myers at Walker Pipe Repair claims that he can totally deodorize and sanitize any pipe using ozone. It's only $5 for the first pipe and $2 for each additional pipe plus $8 shipping. I have three pipes in for renovation and two for new stems but not for ozone treatment. Mike has good buzz but I'll report back after the pipes return.
> 
> 
> 
> That is some handy info there. Good looking out there!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## blackrabbit

Dunhill Elizabethan on a cool fall morning dog walk/hike in this old Whitehall pipe that has a cool Halloween look to it in my opinion. I really like the Elizabethan Mix. I used shrink tubing on the pipe stem and already chewed it up a bit. The neat thing is if you hit it with a heat gun after it is chewed it mostly fixes itself. I want to get a pipe with a cap on it so I can smoke outdoors in winds, as the mountain gusts can cause problems.


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> Dunhill Elizabethan on a cool fall morning dog walk/hike in this old Whitehall pipe that has a cool Halloween look to it in my opinion. I really like the Elizabethan Mix. I used shrink tubing on the pipe stem and already chewed it up a bit. The neat thing is if you hit it with a heat gun after it is chewed it mostly fixes itself. I want to get a pipe with a cap on it so I can smoke outdoors in winds, as the mountain gusts can cause problems.


Look on smoking pipes. You can get wind caps. I can't remember the price but they can't be expensive. And the stuff and things channel on YouTube, the guy that does those videos I've seen him use one several times and says they work great. 
And that Elizabethan grows on you. At least it does for me. Good stuff.. Hope that the Dunhill brand don't go away like I've heard it's going to. They have a few of my favorites.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy and Molly were so happy to see me awake that they allowed me to get a drink and a smoke before begging for attention. How sweet of them!!


----------



## JimInks

Just half the half way mark of this bowl of G&H Kendall Dark Vanilla in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary on Winston Churchill and FDR.


----------



## Alrightdriver

A few min early... Haunted bookshop In the sav 320 still trying to build some cake. Thankfully I have the hb making it less of a chore and simply a joy. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing wilke high hat from last night then onto some daybreak in the mark twain cob. Lavender flavored soda is my drink.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mannix.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally home from PR Day.....saw someone mention Haunted Bookshop.....Haunted Bookshop it is...In the Rossi with Coffee....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Finally home from PR Day.....saw someone mention Haunted Bookshop.....Haunted Bookshop it is...In the Rossi with Coffee....


I'm still smoking on the haunted bookshop.. Though I'm at the end of the bowl. It's some good stuff. I was mixed opinion at first but the more I smoke of it the more it grows on me. My only complaint at this point is that the tin i got was a touch on the dry side.. But I've heard that is just the way this blend is. Dry or not it's good stuff.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Series Acadian VaPer in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Ths will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the pre-game baseball show.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and meatballs dinner with cinnamon apple raisin pie ala mode for dessert and am part way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Astos-Yankees game. Judge took a homer away with an amazing catch that only someone his height could catch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LBF in a 50's era Comoys,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Old limey bastard in a diplomat cob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Hectic day here. Juggling three kids and all their Saturday gymnastics classes, piano lessons, soccer games, ballet classes, and friends' birthday parties is crazy. It takes both the wife and I zipping back and forth across town all day long to make it happen. Now I'm winding it all down on the back deck with a bowl of Mississippi River in the Sav 311 with a glass of bourbon and ginger ale on ice.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Crazy The Cherry Connection.


----------



## Hickorynut

It's a workin day. So I'll start out with some FM in a Carey Smooth Grecian...and a kup of Kona...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Whiteknight in a carved meer,


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> H&H Whiteknight in a carved meer,
> View attachment 160842


How does that white knight compare with the balken sobranie?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> How does that white knight compare with the balken sobranie?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Don't know, I haven't opened one yet. I've got maybe two bowls left of this tin of WK so maybe I'll open the BS soon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OneStrangeOne said:


> Don't know, I haven't opened one yet. I've got maybe two bowls left of this tin of WK so maybe I'll open the BS soon.


According to Russ O the WK was blended to match the BS from the 70's, going by what I've read from people who smoked the 70's blend there is no comparison to the current version.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Don't know, I haven't opened one yet. I've got maybe two bowls left of this tin of WK so maybe I'll open the BS soon.


I'm the opposite i have a tin of BS but the slacker that I am, I haven't tried it yet.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> According to Russ O the WK was blended to match the BS from the 70's, going by what I've read from people who smoked the 70's blend there is no comparison to the current version.


That would figure.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Lane BL/WB in a patriot cob pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> According to Russ O the WK was blended to match the BS from the 70's, going by what I've read from people who smoked the 70's blend there is no comparison to the current version.


I agree. The current Balkan Sobranie, is, shall we say, B.S. by comparison to the older versions. :grin2:

Having smoked the '70s Balkan Sobranie, I'd say Russ made a close match with WhiteKnight. The main differences is that the yenidje used today isn't as potent as it was back then, and the red Va. used in WK isn't quite as deep. But, I am nit picking a little, and there isn't anything made that comes closer to the old Sobranie than what Russ made.

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel, as m'lady and I finally got some stuff packed up and moved out. I'm going to be lazy this afternoon.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> I agree. The current Balkan Sobranie, is, shall we say, B.S. by comparison to the older versions. :grin2:
> 
> Having smoked the '70s Balkan Sobranie, I'd say Russ made a close match with WhiteKnight. The main differences is that the yenidje used today isn't as potent as it was back then, and the red Va. used in WK isn't quite as deep. But, I am nit picking a little, and there isn't anything made that comes closer to the old Sobranie than what Russ made.
> 
> Part way through this bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel, as m'lady and I finally got some stuff packed up and moved out. I'm going to be lazy this afternoon.


Thanks for the explanation Jim. I didn't realize that it was made to match the 70's version till you and Nathan pointed it out. With you knowing all 3 the original bs, the new, and wk, it's a great help to me moving forward. Also makes me expect a bigger difference when I finally pick up a tin of wk for myself. 
That so far to me is the beauty of pipe and cigars tobacco wise. It's ever changing and evolving, constantly providing new experiences even within the same blends. Making them, if you will, a sign of the times. Giving another level to the pondering and contemplative aspect of these hobbies. In the same way a song or poem, or even novel can can change its meaning within the context of your life and the way you think at the time it finds you, and then mean something completely different years later because of perspective. 
It makes me love this hobby more, simply because my perspective has just changed and I now see it in an ever shifting light instead of the constant (outside of aging) that I thought it was.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

War horse bar in corn cob pipe with some hazelnut coffee on the side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is C&D Light of the Universe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,
> View attachment 160874


Hamborger?..you're killin me smallz...:grin2: Gonna have to look that one up...


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a quarter bend smooth brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## blackrabbit

Samuel Gawith Black XX Kendall Twist in a Missouri Meerschaum Hobbit. That it the spot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, while watching "Jarhead 3 - The Siege"










[nice fast AKS-74U magazine change by Sasha]

i am smoking Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake with filtered water beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching America in Color: The 1960s.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, while watching "Jarhead 3 - The Siege"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [nice fast AKS-74U magazine change by Sasha]
> 
> i am smoking Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake with filtered water beside me.


Double like for the AK reference.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Took a break and measured the Carey bits for replacement. It's looks like rain on the horizon with a steady breeze....that means it's 4th Generation time in the 82 Natural.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Boswell Northwoods in the Sav 311 and reading about "the ultimate sheet mulch."


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of my stash of Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld VaPer in a 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter with a black acrylic stem. Watching Black Sheep Squadron.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through the last of my stash of Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld VaPer in a 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter with a black acrylic stem. Watching Black Sheep Squadron.


Ok..I want your TV channels too..Great shows!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Hickorynut said:


> Ok..I want your TV channels too..Great shows!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


If Jim's watching Rat Patrol tomorrow I give up.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> If Jim's watching Rat Patrol tomorrow I give up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No kidding...I'm with you..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

PS Nougat in general corn cob pipe nice and slow to avoid the nip! Happy Sunday all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner with a bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to watch The Flash.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Ok..I want your TV channels too..Great shows!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The black and white hour Gunsmokes I'm watching are on the Inspiration Channel. They show several old Westerns during the day. FETV runs Perry Mason. HBI was running Mannix, but not now, and we're going through what we DVR'd.

As for Rat Patrol, I like that show. >


----------



## Piper

Love this thread!

Just opened a tin of Edward G. Robinson. I have no idea how I got the idea to buy this! :dunno: 

Smoking it in a 1976 shell briar bent Dublin that clearly needs some TLC.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Stranger starring that fella who thinks he's me!


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Just opened a tin of Edward G. Robinson. I have no idea how I got the idea to buy this! :dunno:
> 
> Smoking it in a 1976 shell briar bent Dublin that clearly needs some TLC.


It's a good thing ya bought it, ya mug, or you'd be sleepin' wit da fishys, see! Myeah! >


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Just opened a tin of Edward G. Robinson. I have no idea how I got the idea to buy this! :dunno:
> 
> Smoking it in a 1976 shell briar bent Dublin that clearly needs some TLC.


You should have bought two. That is going to grow on you, it's become my 1pm go to!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Got time for one more tonight, C&D OJK in the Nording,


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Motzek Dork’n Berger in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> It's a good thing ya bought it, ya mug, or you'd be sleepin' wit da fishys, see! Myeah! >


LOL!

Jim, I was familiar with Robinson's film persona but pleased to learn that he was an erudite, cultured, generous and sophisticated gentleman. I can totally understand why you identify with him. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Forget those classic TV shows Jim watches. How about those fantastic meals! And now I wouldn't even dream of drinking a soda that wasn't made with pure cane sugar!


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Forget those classic TV shows Jim watches. How about those fantastic meals! And now I wouldn't even dream of drinking a soda that wasn't made with pure cane sugar!


Well Jim may be pure cane sugar...but over in the cigar thread Nathan and Jt have the corner on coffee.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Intrigued by the reviews. Thought I'd give it a try. I'm going to have to figure out how to pack and smoke this.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Intrigued by the reviews. Thought I'd give it a try. I'm going to have to figure out how to pack and smoke this.


That's good stuff there! 
Pack er tight!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the BBC.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's good stuff there!
> Pack er tight!


Good advice. I packed it fairly tight, then opened up the draught hole with a pipe cleaner. It's burning a tad hot but has an intriguing flavor. This may (will) sound pretentious, but I'm getting a suggestion of red wine, maybe a pinot noir. :smile2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Intrigued by the reviews. Thought I'd give it a try. I'm going to have to figure out how to pack and smoke this.


Now I've read the reviews.. And am also intrigued. It goes on my list of stuff to buy as soon as my new job starts and starts paying me. Ughhhh.. The enabling around here. I'll never be able to save for retirement, but I'll smoke good to the bitter end that's for certain.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> LOL!
> 
> Jim, I was familiar with Robinson's film persona but pleased to learn that he was an erudite, cultured, generous and sophisticated gentleman. I can totally understand why you identify with him. :vs_cool:


And being a major collector of fine art and a painter is important to me as I have a Master's in Fine Art. I'd had given durn near anything to have met him.

Almost half way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Have just a little more work to do.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, i went for my morning walk and then back home for some relaxation time.










I am smoking Herman Lane 1-Q.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm having a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching M*A*S*H*.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rainy morning..so I'll stay inside with a bowl of Dunhill EMP in the Brog48. Kcup du jour is the drink order of the day...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill BB1938 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







Finishing up a couple of proposals and settling up the rest of my work month, you know all the stuff I should have done yesterday!


----------



## Hickorynut

Scientific piping....Lane and rain rhyme, Lane wins. Lane 1q in a Carey carved apple?....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

Lane BCA in a patriot short stem cob pipe before work. I truly dislike Monday’s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

BlackHouse in the Sav Tortuga 673.


----------



## Hickorynut

Oh..it must be 1pm (close enough..I'm not waiting any longer). Edward G Robinson in the Brog43....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

About to try my first bowl of Angler's Dream. I've been a fan of Trout Stream for a while and am looking forward to trying something else from the Scotty's Fisherman Series.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> About to try my first bowl of Angler's Dream. I've been a fan of Trout Stream for a while and am looking forward to trying something else from the Scotty's Fisherman Series.


Do tell...I have had that in the cart and then didn't pull the trigger several times.....:nerd2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Planta Rum & Maple in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## NightFish

Hickorynut said:


> Do tell...I have had that in the cart and then didn't pull the trigger several times.....:nerd2:


The first part of the bowl was a little confusing. I think I was expecting the depth of flavor to be similar to Trout Stream and it just wasn't there. It's not that Trout Stream is a flavor powerhouse by any means, it's that not really much of anything was there in the Angler's Dream. By mid bowl I came around to the realization that it's probably not meant to be a bled for sitting and contemplating or flavor savoring, that it's more the kind of thing that a guy could puff on all day long while his mind was on something else (angling perhaps?). My interpretation is that it's a relatively plain mildly toasty burley with a little (I mean very little) extra sweetness and a bit of cinnamon spice. When I go to smoke an aromatic it's for the flavor, and though the cinnamon flavor does build throughout the smoke, I think the flavor of this one is just too mild to make it into my wheel. If you or anyone else wants to try it shoot me a PM and I'll mail you the rest of my ounce.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> The first part of the bowl was a little confusing. I think I was expecting the depth of flavor to be similar to Trout Stream and it just wasn't there. It's not that Trout Stream is a flavor powerhouse by any means, it's that not really much of anything was there in the Angler's Dream. By mid bowl I came around to the realization that it's probably not meant to be a bled for sitting and contemplating or flavor savoring, that it's more the kind of thing that a guy could puff on all day long while his mid was on something else (angling perhaps?). My interpretation is that it's a relatively plain mildly toasty burley with a little (I mean very little) extra sweetness, and a bit of cinnamon spice. When I go to smoke an aromatic it's for the flavor, and though the cinnamon flavor does build throughout the smoke, I think the flavor of this one is just too mild to make it into my wheel. If you or anyone else wants to try it shoot me a PM and I'll mail you the rest of my ounce.


We are on the same page....thank you for the observation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cooler weather.....Ole Joe Kranz in the Rossi Vittoria Author. ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Manil Petit Robin, take two. Thought I'd try the Rhodesian this time. The packaging for Manil tobacco is not airtight so whatever moisture there is is strictly a function of how tightly packed in the wrapper it is and how long it's been sitting on the shelf. Many reviewers comment on how dry it is. I decanted the open package into a Ball jar to preserve the slight moisture that remains.

I'm still struggling to get the packing correct. The ash is so light it flies all over you in the slightest breeze. Getting more of the cigar flavor this time but not much else initially. It does settle down as you go down the bowl and some new flavors emerge. I just can't identify them. No tongue bite but it's desiccating my mouth!

As @Alrightdriver can attest, all of my old vulcanite stems are chewed. I like biting them but they are definitely losing value (not that anyone else is likely to use them after my demise unless I put them in my will:wink2. I just acquired some pipe tip protectors from Amazon but haven't tried them yet. Many of my bits are probably too large anyway. I also don't like spoiling the lines of the stem although bite marks aren't exactly pretty either. My iPhone is unsheathed also but I make sure not to chew on it. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. We're due for a storm, and I hope it's not bad. Listening to Mad Dog Russo on the XM.


----------



## NightFish

Next up will be Longbottom Leaf from Just For Him in a new MM cob. It's rare that I'll smoke back to back bowls of aromatics, just feel like they need another chance today.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Manil Petit Robin, take two. Thought I'd try the Rhodesian this time. The packaging for Manil tobacco is not airtight so whatever moisture there is strictly a function of how tightly packed in the wrapper is and how long it's been sitting on the shelf. Many reviewers comment on how dry it is. I decanted the open package into a Ball jar to preserve the slight moisture that remains.
> 
> I'm still struggling to get the packing correct. The ash is so light it flies all over you in the slightest breeze. Getting more of the cigar flavor this time but not much else initially. It does settle down as you go down the bowl and some new flavors emerge. I just can't identify them. No tongue bite but it's desiccating my mouth!
> 
> As @Alrightdriver can attest, all of my old vulcanite stems are chewed. I like biting them but they are definitely losing value (not that anyone else is likely to use them after my demise unless I put them in my will:wink2. I just acquired some pipe tip protectors from Amazon but haven't tried them yet. Many of my bits are probably too large anyway. I also don't like spoiling the lines of the stem although bite marks aren't exactly pretty either. My iPhone is unsheathed also but I make sure not to chew on it. :grin2:


Softy bits work well for me I'm planning to get more for the ones you sent. Makes clenching easier and like you I tend to chew on the stem so also good for protection.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Manil Petit Robin, take two. Thought I'd try the Rhodesian this time. The packaging for Manil tobacco is not airtight so whatever moisture there is is strictly a function of how tightly packed in the wrapper it is and how long it's been sitting on the shelf. Many reviewers comment on how dry it is. I decanted the open package into a Ball jar to preserve the slight moisture that remains.
> 
> I'm still struggling to get the packing correct. The ash is so light it flies all over you in the slightest breeze. Getting more of the cigar flavor this time but not much else initially. It does settle down as you go down the bowl and some new flavors emerge. I just can't identify them. No tongue bite but it's desiccating my mouth!
> 
> As @Alrightdriver can attest, all of my old vulcanite stems are chewed. I like biting them but they are definitely losing value (not that anyone else is likely to use them after my demise unless I put them in my will:wink2. I just acquired some pipe tip protectors from Amazon but haven't tried them yet. Many of my bits are probably too large anyway. I also don't like spoiling the lines of the stem although bite marks aren't exactly pretty either. My iPhone is unsheathed also but I make sure not to chew on it. :grin2:


The first few times I tried Semois the only flavors I got were stale cigarette and ash, I use a modified 'Frank' method, I'll take a healthy three finger pinch and kind of roll it into a cigar shape and cram it all in, this is two to three times normal, then I'll make a cannonball and wedge that in & pack it till there's no give to it! When I light I will barely brush a match across the top to get a very small coal, then I get to practice my breath smoking technique &#128515;


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Softy bits work well for me I'm planning to get more for the ones you sent. Makes clenching easier and like you I tend to chew on the stem so also good for protection.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Not to mention that my toothmarks are gross and probably don't line up for you. :yuck:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Not to mention that my toothmarks are gross and probably don't line up for you. :yuck:


Probably also true lol. Could do some sanding and get most out though.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Planta Rum & Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

An aro to round out my afternoon. C&D Black Cherry in MM Missouri Pride Cob and Ice Water. Lane Dark Red still has the lead....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Billy Bud in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Part time through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Work continues..Haunted Bookshop in Carey Grecian. ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp scampi and linguine dinner and am a third of the way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Alpedhuez55

C&D Epiphany in a BriarWirks Icarus Smooth Volcano.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching another Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










I am smoking Pipe House Irish Cream in a Fe.Ro [completely modified by me].


----------



## Hickorynut

A little FM in the Brog48...kcup du jour on this busy crisp morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Smoking GLP Chelsea Morning in a cob on the back deck in the dark before the family wakes up. Drinking coffee and reading Puff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&R Ryback in a Aldo Velani,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hickorynut

Halfway through a bowl of Ole Joe Kranz in the Brog43. Anticipating 1pm when it's time for Edward G Robinson in the Rossi.......


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Frog morton's cellar to start my day in the hardcastle jack o'london #140 drinking tea, watching YouTube. Off work till monday when I start my new job. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Frog morton's cellar to start my day in the hardcastle jack o'london #140 drinking tea, watching YouTube. Off work till monday when I start my new job.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Good luck with the new job. Enjoy the time off!:smile2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Good luck with the new job. Enjoy the time off!:smile2:


Thanks.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished off the EGR....Now onto some Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in a cob. Love this breezy fall afternoon.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Alrightdriver said:


> Frog morton's cellar to start my day in the hardcastle jack o'london #140 drinking tea, watching YouTube. Off work till monday when I start my new job.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Good luck and good to hear you gotta new job.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JohnBrody15 said:


> Good luck and good to hear you gotta new job.


The new job is thanks to this forum. All the bombs you guys send made the usps need help.. And they hired me

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Shortcut to Mushrooms in a Cob. This is a happy little blend....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a quarter bend smooth brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and floaty li'l ice bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill 965 in the 2003 savinelli pipa bent billiard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mexican tacos dinner (I had six) and am about half way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Potlatch in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Dodgers-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland Blackwoods Flake in the Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in stubby Canadian, also known as oval shank pot. Not loving the new softy bit.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in stubby Canadian, also known as oval shank pot. Not loving the new softy bit.


I bought a ten pack of the softies a couple years ago, still have 8 of em,,,,


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in stubby Canadian, also known as oval shank pot. Not loving the new softy bit.


What don't you like about three softy bit? If it's the thickness? If that is it you can get shrink tubing used for wires, at lowes or radioshack, perhaps Wal-Mart as well. Use the biggest size and place over the bit and use a lighter to shrink it tight to the stem. Let it overhang the end slightly so that it curls around the end and doesn't slide. Not as strong a protection but would feel more natural in your mouth and offer some protection.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I bought a ten pack of the softies a couple years ago, still have 8 of em,,,,


Thanks y'all saved me some coin.....I knew I liked y'all for a reason...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks y'all saved me some coin.....I knew I liked y'all for a reason...


Personally I like the softy bits. But I also seem to bite petty hard on the stem. I'll agree that they don't feel natural, but they keep from damaging my stem, and from making my teeth hurt. Perhaps that is down to me being a noob and not doing things right some, but it's helped me. Not saying it's right or wrong. I just think that if you think it might help it's worth a try, and i think a 3 pack on smoking pipes is less than a dollar.. If you never try you will never know. Just my 2 cents.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> What don't you like about three softy bit? If it's the thickness? If that is it you can get shrink tubing used for wires, at lowes or radioshack, perhaps Wal-Mart as well. Use the biggest size and place over the bit and use a lighter to shrink it tight to the stem. Let it overhang the end slightly so that it curls around the end and doesn't slide. Not as strong a protection but would feel more natural in your mouth and offer some protection.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I probably just need to get used to it. But, yes, it does feel too big in my mouth, especially with a wide bit. Because of the lopsidedness if you clench the pipe on one side of your mouth, it creates pain in the TMJ on the same side. I also find the rubbery feeling disconcerting: I want to bite to down on it but am afraid I'll just bite right through it. I think I'll just clench as I want to and if it tears it tears.

The shrink tubing is a good idea. I'd read about it before but appreciate the detailed directions.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of C&D Yorktown in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> I probably just need to get used to it. But, yes, it does feel too big in my mouth, especially with a wide bit. Because of the lopsidedness if you clench the pipe on one side of your mouth, it creates pain in the TMJ on the same side. I also find the rubbery feeling disconcerting: I want to bite to down on it but am afraid I'll just bite right through it. I think I'll just clench as I want to and if it tears it tears.
> 
> The shrink tubing is a good idea. I'd read about it before but appreciate the detailed directions.


My directions came from Muttonchop he has a good video on the shrink tubing. I'm pretty sure he mentioned the same reasons for not liking softy bits in the video and hence using the thinner tubing.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Personally I like the softy bits. But I also seem to bite petty hard on the stem. I'll agree that they don't feel natural, but they keep from damaging my stem, and from making my teeth hurt. Perhaps that is down to me being a noob and not doing things right some, but it's helped me. Not saying it's right or wrong. I just think that if you think it might help it's worth a try, and i think a 3 pack on smoking pipes is less than a dollar.. If you never try you will never know. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


You have the right attitude @Alrightdriver. New things require some getting used to. It's true they're not expensive. So the barrier to trying them is low. I will persevere and see if they grow on me.


----------



## JohnBrody15

GLP quiet nights in a mark Twain cob on this very quiet night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> GLP quiet nights in a mark Twain cob on this very quiet night.


Love GLP Quiet Nights and quiet nights.

MacBaren's 7 Seas Regular. Softee bit working very well on this pipe, mainly because I can comfortably clench the rubber below the lip. Watching Charlie Rose.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have cloudy weather here in Athens but the sun comes-up from time to time. After my morning walk i went for shopping plus a visit to a local watch repairer and now back jome and










i am smoking Cornell & Diehl Kajun Kake.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill EMP in a Brog39 with BRCC AK47 coffee. @Piper, yes I have a softy bit to try ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill BB1938 in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink.

Hope you enjoy the new job, Alright Driver.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&R Two Timer in an estate Comoy's Straight Bulldog,


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished D&R Three Sails in the Carey...Lane 1q in thr Brog43 is on deck...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of C&D King Cake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briar Works Bacon Old Fashioned in the Carey Grecian...gonna need some water with this one. Hot Doggy!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

@Hickorynut, how do you like the softee bit?

HH Vintage Syrian in natural vergin Castello pot.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> @Hickorynut, how do you like the softee bit?
> 
> HH Vintage Syrian in natural vergin Castello pot.


Are they growing on you? Or still just tolerating them?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Are they growing on you? Or still just tolerating them?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Well it felt like it was growing all right. Like a mouthful.... @Piper honestly, I hated it.....I'm thinking for favorite pipes...just going ahead and getting extra bits. The softy bits are inexpensive though......


----------



## Alrightdriver

Pembroke in my meer. Good stuff!! I always forget till I decide to pack a bowl of it. Drinking tea and listening to a good Audiobook. Second book of the night Angel trilogy by Brent weeks if you are into fantasy. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Well it felt like it was growing all right. Like a mouthful.... @Piper honestly, I hated it.....I'm thinking for favorite pipes...just going ahead and getting extra bits. The softy bits are inexpensive though......


I can understand that. They do feel huge after a normal bit.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Well it felt like it was growing all right. Like a mouthful.... @Piper honestly, I hated it.....I'm thinking for favorite pipes...just going ahead and getting extra bits. The softy bits are inexpensive though......


I'm sorta with you. Not loving the softee bits but persevering. I realize that the rubber is a bit springy so the pipe feels a tad insecure when you clench. I find myself adjusting the pressure, which fatigues my TMJ.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Beak & Skiff Sparkling Cider is my drink. Watching Thriller with Boris Karloff.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Burke's Law.


----------



## Hickorynut

Glad Jim got us back on track!....time to find the next tobacco on the list.......


----------



## Champagne InHand

NightFish said:


> Stopped along the trail to take this shot of my cob stuffed with Plum Pudding in front of what I believe to be Bigfoot's summer cabin. This thing is cool. The floor is about 3-4 feet lower than ground level and it's all tied together with vines, no metal fasteners of any kind.


Watch out. Justin Turner is playing baseball right now, but he might return shortly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke High Hat in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

NightFish said:


> One pound bags of Nightcap on sale now at P&C!!
> 
> The "Lights Out Battle" is a score too. I like me some BlackHouse. https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/botb-dunhill-nightcap-vs-hearth-home-marquee-blackhouse/2002344/
> 
> Hehehe...


Dang you guys. I bought 1/4#.

I need to try a lot and pipes don't seem to go as wonky when walking the dog.

A neighbor said my dog, who is a nosey red scent hound, and I are perfect companions. I don't know if it's because I'm always smoking and he's always smelling everything, but my neighbors at least mean well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Still figuring out this quiet nights stuff. I've got some going in my grand master, which I think is pot shaped. I think I'm picking up on the incense and spice that I've read about with a lot of different tobaccos but never could identify.

Last night I smoked it in a cob with a narrow bowl and thick walls and I think this wider bowl makes a huge difference with this blend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Dang you guys. I bought 1/4#.
> 
> I need to try a lot and pipes don't seem to go as wonky when walking the dog.
> 
> A neighbor said my dog, who is a nosey red scent hound, and I are perfect companions. I don't know if it's because I'm always smoking and he's always smelling everything, but my neighbors at least mean well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a 1/4# is perfect...you will want Early Morning Pipe and Mixture 965 from Dunhill also. ...and Welcome to the rabbit hole...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

@Champagne InHand called it....Nightcap in thr Brog48...still have work to finish...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I think a 1/4# is perfect...you will want Early Morning Pipe and Mixture 965 from Dunhill also. ...and Welcome to the rabbit hole...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Don't forget nightcap, royal yacht, and Elizabethan lol. Just get them all really lol

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Alrightdriver said:


> Don't forget nightcap, royal yacht, and Elizabethan lol. Just get them all really lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I bought a few more.

McClelland Frog on the Town
3.5 Ounce Tin

Dunhill Nightcap 4 Oz

Dunhill My Mixture 965 4 Oz

This was after buying:
McClelland Frogmorton 3.5 Oz tin and a 
1.75 Oz tin of Ashton Artisan's blend.

Add the two Esoterica, and this is quickly becoming a transit hole.

The Super Value Black and Gold 12 Oz bag is in backorder.

I guess I better get some flip top mason jars.

I best cool my jets got now. Though I'm good on short cigars for the cold months.

I don't know if the wife is pleased about this new turn in the tobacco hobby. She started taking down pictures and is peeping to start painting the hallways. She knows I hate the smell of drying paint, but I guess that makes us even on stale tobacco. Maybe it's the green light to spend more time outdoors smoking. With the wife, one never knows.

I decided a full bowl of the Esoterica Was needed. This bowl is more difficult to keep lit at least as first. I might have packed it a bit tight. It's quite aromatic and smoky.

I'm drinking an equal mix of Sailor Jerry's spiced rum and root beer over ice. 









That's my old Peterson bent billiard, or so I am guessing on it's shape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

McClelland Best of Show in a 2007 Castello Collection Occhio di Pernice bent egg while half-watching game 2 of the World Series. Neighbors in the building came for wine and cheese, so white wine without cane sugar is my drink. :wink2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a few more.
> 
> McClelland Frog on the Town
> 3.5 Ounce Tin
> 
> Dunhill Nightcap 4 Oz
> 
> Dunhill My Mixture 965 4 Oz
> 
> This was after buying:
> McClelland Frogmorton 3.5 Oz tin and a
> 1.75 Oz tin of Ashton Artisan's blend.
> 
> Add the two Esoterica, and this is quickly becoming a transit hole.
> 
> The Super Value Black and Gold 12 Oz bag is in backorder.
> 
> I guess I better get some flip top mason jars.
> 
> I best cool my jets got now. Though I'm good on short cigars for the cold months.
> 
> I don't know if the wife is pleased about this new turn in the tobacco hobby. She started taking down pictures and is peeping to start painting the hallways. She knows I hate the smell of drying paint, but I guess that makes us even on stale tobacco. Maybe it's the green light to spend more time outdoors smoking. With the wife, one never knows.
> 
> I decided a full bowl of the Esoterica Was needed. This bowl is more difficult to keep lit at least as first. I might have packed it a bit tight. It's quite aromatic and smoky.
> 
> I'm drinking an equal mix of Sailor Jerry's spiced rum and root beer over ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my old Peterson bent billiard, or so I am guessing on it's shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those Esoterica blends need some dry time they are super moist. Especially the Penzance. Makes it hard to keep lit.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with apple cinnamon raisin pie a'la mode for dessert, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Dodgers-Astros game.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought a few more.
> 
> McClelland Frog on the Town
> 3.5 Ounce Tin
> 
> Dunhill Nightcap 4 Oz
> 
> Dunhill My Mixture 965 4 Oz
> 
> This was after buying:
> McClelland Frogmorton 3.5 Oz tin and a
> 1.75 Oz tin of Ashton Artisan's blend.
> 
> Add the two Esoterica, and this is quickly becoming a transit hole.
> 
> The Super Value Black and Gold 12 Oz bag is in backorder.
> 
> I guess I better get some flip top mason jars.
> 
> I best cool my jets got now. Though I'm good on short cigars for the cold months.
> 
> I don't know if the wife is pleased about this new turn in the tobacco hobby. She started taking down pictures and is peeping to start painting the hallways. She knows I hate the smell of drying paint, but I guess that makes us even on stale tobacco. Maybe it's the green light to spend more time outdoors smoking. With the wife, one never knows.
> 
> I decided a full bowl of the Esoterica Was needed. This bowl is more difficult to keep lit at least as first. I might have packed it a bit tight. It's quite aromatic and smoky.
> 
> I'm drinking an equal mix of Sailor Jerry's spiced rum and root beer over ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my old Peterson bent billiard, or so I am guessing on it's shape.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love your passion! :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## huffer33

Earlier today enjoying a peaceful moment in the backyard just before delivering an exam to a big class (125). Been dealing with their emails ever since. Old Toby in a Shire.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Half a bowl of GLP Quiet Nights in the same pipe to finish the evening.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Astros and Dodgers are tied 3-3 in the 9th.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Black Blend in a modified by me Golden Gate.


----------



## Hickorynut

A busy day ahead....no cigar for me again! So I will drown my sorrow in a bowl of Dunhill 965 in the Brog39....coffee is the carrier....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony78

Hello again forum... been a few years since I've been back. SPC Mississippi River in my meerschaum this morning. Large Dunkin' mocha in a foam cup to boot Cheers!


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm hitting the Edward G Robinson in the Rossi early today.....Fresh coffee is in store..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of STG Clan Aromatic in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching a Believe It Or Not short subject film on TCM, believe it or not!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin earlier,
Enjoying some Watch City Slices in a Big Ben bent bulldog now,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

A little mid day pick me up. Haunted Bookshop in the Turin Rustic...more coffee please...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Thriller!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking San Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Billy Budd from a Dawnmist Irish cutty clay pipe. Good stuff !


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Egr in this tiny little cob. First time I've had a chance to have a smoke today. Been dealing with car titles and other things all day.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 78 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. Watching McLintock!


----------



## Hickorynut

Had some Lane Dark Red in a MM bent Legend now enjoying some FM in a Brog48...actually having a decaf coffee to relax....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a twin bore oil cured Radice,







If your a Vabur fan, I think this is a good one!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner and am a third of the way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Taking an ice water break with a cup of Maxwell House, neat. Watching You're in the Army Now starring Jimmy Durante and Phil Silvers.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Oak Alley in a twin bore oil cured Radice,
> View attachment 161978
> 
> If your a Vabur fan, I think this is a good one!


yep, that and crown achievment are on the next order list....but seeing that C&D released the old one series.....


----------



## Piper

Tony78 said:


> Hello again forum... been a few years since I've been back. SPC Mississippi River in my meerschaum this morning. Large Dunkin' mocha in a foam cup to boot Cheers!


Welcome back. It's great reading about what Puffers are smoking and drinking. :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2007 C&D Morley’s Best in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2006 Christmas Cheer in an Armentrout Bent Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Puffing on some willkes bestmake in my 2017 savinelli saint nik 321 author. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Just fed Suzy and Molly, who stopped fighting as soon as they heard me open a can of tuna. Now watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*26th October 1912 - The liberation of Thessaloniki*










I am raising a bowl of McClelland grand orientals Katerini Classic in the memory of my grandfather [a 3 Wars veteran] which fought in the 1st Balkan War for the liberation of Thessaloniki from the tyranny of turks as today in 26th of October.


----------



## JimInks

Up too early, but so I don't waste any time, I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,








So it looks like the weather has finally turned, at least for a minute here in central Tx, it's supposed to get down into the low 30's tonight, time to bring the wife's plants in for the winter. 
I'm thinking it's about time to pop the top on this can of 2013 Gaslight


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,
> View attachment 162114
> 
> 
> So it looks like the weather has finally turned, at least for a minute here in central Tx, it's supposed to get down into the low 30's tonight, time to bring the wife's plants in for the winter.
> I'm thinking it's about time to pop the top on this can of 2013 Gaslight
> View attachment 162122


Sometimes I hate you.....in a good way! Pop that top! And another one to go lookup...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill EMP in the Brog39. Still undecided whether I want to bulk up on 965 or EMP.....decisions decisions.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Dunhill EMP in the Brog39. Still undecided whether I want to bulk up on 965 or EMP.....decisions decisions.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's hard to go wrong with either one, I lean towards the 965 because I think It's a bit more complex and the orientals are more forward.


----------



## Hickorynut

4th Generation in a Stokkebye 82 Natural...sitting through telephone meetings...Yay me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gatsby Luxury Flake while breaking in this new Peterson Arane 338. Last night I wiped it out with Seagrams 7 a few times but as I get to the bottom of the bowl I can still taste the burnt varnish.

To bad as this started out quite nice. A bit of sweet fig along with the burnley and Virginia notes. Sweet tobacco and earthy tobacco respectively. There might be a hint of Latakia as there was a touch of smoke but not really the main event. Just a touch to make it known.

I was pleased that this Flake looked good , smelled interesting, but I'll let it age a bit as I mess with other pipe tobacco I know as this pipe breaks in. It's just a hair smaller than my bent billiard.

It has a thicker stem that gives the pipe a nice contour.

I hope this smokes as nicely down the road.

I plan on refilling it with the Super Value Black and Gold and enjoy a Stewart's root beer with it later.

I need to buy a better/real pipe holder. I'm just using my cleaned out single cigar Cohiba right now. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Gatsby Luxury Flake while breaking in this new Peterson Arane 338. Last night I wiped it out with Seagrams 7 a few times but as I get to the bottom of the bowl I can still taste the burnt varnish.
> 
> To bad as this started out quite nice. A bit of sweet fig along with the burnley and Virginia notes. Sweet tobacco and earthy tobacco respectively. There might be a hint of Latakia as there was a touch of smoke but not really the main event. Just a touch to make it known.
> 
> I was pleased that this Flake looked good , smelled interesting, but I'll let it age a bit as I mess with other pipe tobacco I know as this pipe breaks in. It's just a hair smaller than my bent billiard.
> 
> It has a thicker stem that gives the pipe a nice contour.
> 
> I hope this smokes as nicely down the road.
> 
> I plan on refilling it with the Super Value Black and Gold and enjoy a Stewart's root beer with it later.
> 
> I need to buy a better/real pipe holder. I'm just using my cleaned out single cigar Cohiba right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good-looking pipe. You really do have sophisticated taste! Not only are you able to detect subtle hints of fig and latakia, you're able to detect burnt varnish at the bottom of the bowl! I'm lucky if can detect 100% latakia! Well, not quite. I can taste differences from one tobacco to another but not necessarily the proportion of individual components. Your descriptions on both sides of Puff, along with those of several other well-known contributors, is "continuing education" for the rest of us. :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Been watching the pre-game baseball talk on MLB TV.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner dinner with a bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Almost time for the Astros-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Molly sez "The heck with the game. Love on me, pop!" I'm managing to do both right now, silly little cat.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Good-looking pipe. You really do have sophisticated taste! Not only are you able to detect subtle hints of fig and latakia, you're able to detect burnt varnish at the bottom of the bowl! I'm lucky if can detect 100% latakia! Well, not quite. I can taste differences from one tobacco to another but not necessarily the proportion of individual components. Your descriptions on both sides of Puff, along with those of several other well-known contributors, is "continuing education" for the rest of us. :vs_cool:


Well I've done a lot of fun things in my life. Messing with Wines, beers, distilling, making jams/jellies, old fashioned cane sugar brewed soft drinks, cooking.

But after I finally and carefully peeled off the price sticker I saw that I must have mistook a bit of Cavendish for Latakia. I knew it had some incense and smokiness that wasn't purely dry but smelled/tasted it reminded me of smoking jerk spiced chicken where you add allspice berries to the hickory, oak, mesquite or what ever wood your using. In Jamaica many just bust up pallets. But the dump in bags of dried allspice and while nutmeg.

I guess close but a whiff. Burnt lacquer is just from engraving stain wood as a kid. Boy Scout stuff. That's not a pleasant smell but you get passed it if you are making some kind of burnt in sign with a soldering Iron. Nothing harsh like acetone or the really smelly solvents you get at the beginning of distillation.

After smoking that, I might go back and buy some of the other blends they had as they were really limited in the store.

They did have a small tin with a red label that was almost all pure Balkan. It needs to find its way to my small hoard.

Figs and other fruit come from either grandparents growing them or getting interested in them when older. Gigs are usually only available fresh once per year in upper NY shipped in from Italy. Luckily when in the Florida at the right time, they will have several different gigs in fresh.

I try to buy a little bit of each fresh fruit that's not natively grown in the USA when available. I love Tamarind. Very popular in the Central American region. Lychee and dragon fruit are fun. I eat some fresh. Dry some to see how it changes and the either burn a bit with a propane torch or put it in the oven to see how the smells change. That they sure do. Sometimes not for the better.

My wife got me into the various forms of caramels and butterscotch, butter runs but it's all filled through a life where different combustion or oxidation of sugars really impact smells and flavors. I even love the smells of different rubbers as they smell so different heating up like at the motorway and burning tires from burning out. The smells of certain exhausts briefly.

I've smelled my share of incense too. I've had roommates that either were huge cannabis or hookah fans. All of this builds a smell memory.

To me smell and taste are almost as important as seeing and hearing. I love the smell of slow roasting smoked meat or searing meats on a grill or in the oven.

Today was the pick up date on orders of smoked bacon and sausages that get us through the harsh Winters. 
I only bought 10# of smoked raspberry/Chipotle bacon but when kids were in the house we night as much as 25#.

Mushrooms, burning moss also have unique smells. Some good some not as good.

Personally I love to try and open a window on a drive through the back country in Fall with very low music and the windows down just to take in all the different smells.

On cheap vacations we visit arboretums and such. We just did this in Spring in Orlando. Round trip air fare for 2 from Niagara Falls to Orlando was just $32.50US. Great fun smelling all of the different palms, flowers budding and the different hanging moss. Rewind are another weird but fun smell exercise.

I think now that I've found my favorite cigars that I'll be rebuying repeatedly, I'm going to love exploring piping.

Now that I have the combustion process down, or at least better than a long time ago.

Price wise buying a couple of tins of great pipe tobacco is equivalent of buying a 5er of low-medium price cigars.

If I can just keep from buying too many pipes. I plan on rotating between 3-5 pipes. Hopefully I can limit myself to that.

Damn it looks like the Dodgers are in deep early thanks to Darvish and less than optimal defense. Big momentum shift in extra innings in Game 2.

This could cost Roberts his job if the Dodgers lose the Series in Houston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Christmas Cheer in the Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Le Petite Robin in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Astros lead the Dodgers 4-1 in the 3rd.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Well I've done a lot of fun things in my life. Messing with Wines, beers, distilling, making jams/jellies, old fashioned cane sugar brewed soft drinks, cooking.
> 
> But after I finally and carefully peeled off the price sticker I saw that I must have mistook a bit of Cavendish for Latakia. I knew it had some incense and smokiness that wasn't purely dry but smelled/tasted it reminded me of smoking jerk spiced chicken where you add allspice berries to the hickory, oak, mesquite or what ever wood your using. In Jamaica many just bust up pallets. But the dump in bags of dried allspice and while nutmeg.
> 
> I guess close but a whiff. Burnt lacquer is just from engraving stain wood as a kid. Boy Scout stuff. That's not a pleasant smell but you get passed it if you are making some kind of burnt in sign with a soldering Iron. Nothing harsh like acetone or the really smelly solvents you get at the beginning of distillation.
> 
> After smoking that, I might go back and buy some of the other blends they had as they were really limited in the store.
> 
> They did have a small tin with a red label that was almost all pure Balkan. It needs to find its way to my small hoard.
> 
> Figs and other fruit come from either grandparents growing them or getting interested in them when older. Gigs are usually only available fresh once per year in upper NY shipped in from Italy. Luckily when in the Florida at the right time, they will have several different gigs in fresh.
> 
> I try to buy a little bit of each fresh fruit that's not natively grown in the USA when available. I love Tamarind. Very popular in the Central American region. Lychee and dragon fruit are fun. I eat some fresh. Dry some to see how it changes and the either burn a bit with a propane torch or put it in the oven to see how the smells change. That they sure do. Sometimes not for the better.
> 
> My wife got me into the various forms of caramels and butterscotch, butter runs but it's all filled through a life where different combustion or oxidation of sugars really impact smells and flavors. I even love the smells of different rubbers as they smell so different heating up like at the motorway and burning tires from burning out. The smells of certain exhausts briefly.
> 
> I've smelled my share of incense too. I've had roommates that either were huge cannabis or hookah fans. All of this builds a smell memory.
> 
> To me smell and taste are almost as important as seeing and hearing. I love the smell of slow roasting smoked meat or searing meats on a grill or in the oven.
> 
> Today was the pick up date on orders of smoked bacon and sausages that get us through the harsh Winters.
> I only bought 10# of smoked raspberry/Chipotle bacon but when kids were in the house we night as much as 25#.
> 
> Mushrooms, burning moss also have unique smells. Some good some not as good.
> 
> Personally I love to try and open a window on a drive through the back country in Fall with very low music and the windows down just to take in all the different smells.
> 
> On cheap vacations we visit arboretums and such. We just did this in Spring in Orlando. Round trip air fare for 2 from Niagara Falls to Orlando was just $32.50US. Great fun smelling all of the different palms, flowers budding and the different hanging moss. Rewind are another weird but fun smell exercise.
> 
> I think now that I've found my favorite cigars that I'll be rebuying repeatedly, I'm going to love exploring piping.
> 
> Now that I have the combustion process down, or at least better than a long time ago.
> 
> Price wise buying a couple of tins of great pipe tobacco is equivalent of buying a 5er of low-medium price cigars.
> 
> If I can just keep from buying too many pipes. I plan on rotating between 3-5 pipes. Hopefully I can limit myself to that.
> 
> Damn it looks like the Dodgers are in deep early thanks to Darvish and less than optimal defense. Big momentum shift in extra innings in Game 2.
> 
> This could cost Roberts his job if the Dodgers lose the Series in Houston.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing! Simply amazing! And all this while watching the World Series!:vs_cool:


----------



## huffer33

Around sunset earlier today relaxing with my wife. Old Dark Fired while trying out this Tsuke Tokyo 552 sandblast with a vulcanite stem. Pipe seems very well laid out and nicely sized for flake but I'd really rather taste fresh briar than this pre-carbonizer coating that comes out here and there. Still a very nice smoke throughout.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had some pizza and now a bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens.










I am smoking J.M Boswell Sweet & Mild.


----------



## Hickorynut

Too early for pictures, even my Pipes have bedhead. Dunhill 965 in the Brog39 to start the day.....with copious amounts of Coffee..... Happy Saturday All!


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm awake! Interesting flavors in this Surliff African Queen in the Rossi Vittoria Author...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Gaslight in a carved meer,


----------



## JohnBrody15

First bowl ever of spc plum pudding. In the estate purchased, twin bore grand master straight apple. That's actually wilke #10 on the plate though. I took the picture last night then switched it up this morning!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Currently halfway through this bowl of FM in the Carey Straight Smooth Billiard, thanks to @JohnBrody15.....FM Cellar will be next in the Turin Rustic.....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC #558 in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Finally returned all the phone calls I needed to, so I'm deciding on what to watch.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*28th October 1940 - 28th October 2017, the "The Day of NO"*

Today is one of the greatest days in Greek History because that date at 1940 the Fascist italian army with a massive support from the albanians invaded to my country at 5.00 am. We fought for our Country, our Religion, our Families! We destroy them and liberated again the North Epirus while the "rooster wings" Fascists were running like chickens.
Today in Greece we have some descendants of these italian-albanian losers claim that their grandfathers:
"was not in the Fascist army, he didn't fought those days, he desert to your army, was in Resistance" and other stupid excuses. There are like the same crappy excuses that the generals of Mussolini told him for their defeat:
"the range of the Greek canons was longer, they had superiority in air-force, the weather conditions were very bad in our side, had many tanks and new rifles".
ALL of these comments are lies, they were more than us with better equipment, they attacked first without any reason under the banner or "Fascio" but we fought under the Blue banner with the White Cross and send them to Hell...the Greeks WON !










I will raise my pipe with McClelland Grand Orientals Katerini Classic to the memory of those brave Greek men and women, Army and Citizens. All of them fought like real Heroes and thanks to them we are free now!
God rest their souls, we will always remember and honour them.
Long live EON and the Greek Royal Constabulary
Long live Greek Army.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


Had a bowl of DE grand central in my cob while running a couple errands. Now I'm watching a month's worth of NCIS. Ya all three, plus BULL.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a quarter bend smooth brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## blackrabbit

I just had some Dunhill, Nightcap in my clay tavern pipe. I really like the pipe and the tobacco was quite good in it.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty widdle ice bergs who didn't know any better is my evening drink. Watching the pre-game baseball show on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. I'm also close to feeding the cats, myself, and watching the World Series.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Astros and Dodgers are scoreless in the 3rd.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sam Gawith Full Virginia Flake in the Armentrout Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Dodgers lost the no-hitter and just tied the score at 1-1 in the 7th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Dodgers will win because the Astros put losing pitcher Giles in a tie game. They should have known better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Dodgers will win because the Astros put losing pitcher Giles in a tie game. They should have known better.


Gotta keep it interesting!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 27 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had a chance to enjoy some of the DE Gatsby Luxury from my seasoned Peterson s pipe. A fine blend. 

No smoke briar or lacquer burning. Just an enjoyable blend. I would buy this again in a heart beat. I will seek out more DE blends for sure. 

While the Cavendish doesn’t exactly replace some Latakia, the fig remained and the two Virginias both gold and black burley were highly enjoyable on a windy, rainy day. A few rainy days to come. I hope that I can sample the 2 different Frogmorton blends tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens.










Skanvinavik Mixture.


----------



## huffer33

St James Flake, trying it cube cut with some shake on top, in a Dunhill Shell Dublin/Zulu. Love Buzz coffee with half Organic Decaf and heavy cream in the cup.


----------



## Hickorynut

Wilke no.10 in the Brog39. Reviews talk about "butter" as a descriptor. This blend has that literally for me....tasty! Sample courtesy of @JohnBrody15....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> St James Flake, trying it cube cut with some shake on top, in a Dunhill Shell Dublin/Zulu. Love Buzz coffee with half Organic Decaf and heavy cream in the cup.


How's the cube cut working for you? I haven't had much luck with it myself, the top half will burn fine but then it's downhill from there


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> Wilke no.10 in the Brog39. Reviews talk about "butter" as a descriptor. This blend has that literally for me....tasty! Sample courtesy of @*JohnBrody15*....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Going to make one of those leather loops today, and a spent brass case tamper like JohnBrody15's possibly as well.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Going to make one of those leather loops today, and a spent brass case tamper like JohnBrody15's possibly as well.


Haha...I needed pipe stands....I had a few old mandolin straps that I will never use...EUREKA!....that reminds me I have some 45lc brass that I can't reload....tamper it is!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> How's the cube cut working for you? I haven't had much luck with it myself, the top half will burn fine but then it's downhill from there


I only got half way through before my wife got up and wanted coffee with me, so back inside now. It was going great up till then though :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Wilke #10 would be a good "special occasion" smoke for me. Iv'e now got a bowl of GL Pease Quiet Nights. Been wanting to try this one for some time. 

This is definitely getting a spot on the start pole..... and it will be an afternoon/end of day place in rotation (I think). I am of the opinion that my morning "wake up" will continue to be a vitamin N cigar.........but I am gettin a bit spoiled sitting in my 72 degree office enjoying these leaves....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haunted bookshop in the sav 320. Still building cake, and think I'm getting close, just a few more bowls and I'm switching this pipe to English blends. I love the haunted bookshop, but prefer it in a bowl that is less wide. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS Cube Cut(#41) in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,







Dried to a crisp, still took 3 matches to get er going, I like the flavor of this but I do get some bite even as dry as it is. Once I finish this jar it's not likely I'd buy more. There are too many other Vabur's with as good and better flavor to deal with the chemistry problems I have with this one.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Wilke #10 would be a good "special occasion" smoke for me. Iv'e now got a bowl of GL Pease Quiet Nights. Been wanting to try this one for some time.
> 
> This is definitely getting a spot on the start pole..... and it will be an afternoon/end of day place in rotation (I think). I am of the opinion that my morning "wake up" will continue to be a vitamin N cigar.........but I am gettin a bit spoiled sitting in my 72 degree office enjoying these leaves....


I gotta smoke more of both but so far, quiet night definitely stood out.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Haunted bookshop in the sav 320. Still building cake, and think I'm getting close, just a few more bowls and I'm switching this pipe to English blends. I love the haunted bookshop, but prefer it in a bowl that is less wide.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I'd prefer not scorching my mouth. I love the taste of HB, but I think I mist be greedy fir the nice hit cause I scorch myself everytime. It nay be steam,but the load feels pretty dry.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I'd prefer not scorching my mouth. I love the taste of HB, but I think I mist be greedy fir the nice hit cause I scorch myself everytime. It nay be steam,but the load feels pretty dry.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'll agree hb is pretty dry. But I like to smoke it slow, and retrohale almost every full puff, and use the breath method most of the time. I still have to relight several times because of how slow I smoke (don't want to blame my packing job for all of it though I'm sure it's partly to blame) it does have a good nic hit but not as much as i get from Elizabethan mixture, or royal yacht. As for tongue bite, when i first started pipe smoking I couldn't smoke a bowl without it, and it forced me to slow way down, making the slower pace a habit.. Haven't had the bite since on anything yet, but I have to do a lot of relights no matter what I smoke.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I'd prefer not scorching my mouth. I love the taste of HB, but I think I mist be greedy fir the nice hit cause I scorch myself everytime. It nay be steam,but the load feels pretty dry.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


This may be the chemistry thing I was talking about earlier, some people get a bad bite from Burly's, I don't, for me it's certain types/blends of Virginia, I think it has something to do with the body's PH levels. I love the taste of McClelland Va's but almost always get some bite no matter how dry or how slow I smoke. I like the HB, smoke a lot of it and never have gotten anywhere close to a bite from it.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> This may be the chemistry thing I was talking about earlier, some people get a bad bite from Burly's, I don't, for me it's certain types/blends of Virginia, I think it has something to do with the body's PH levels. I love the taste of McClelland Va's but almost always get some bite no matter how dry or how slow I smoke. I like the HB, smoke a lot of it and never have gotten anywhere close to a bite from it.


I hope that is not my case....cause the nutty Burley is so guuuuuud!


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough left for one more bowl. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Blood and Sand not for the stars, but to see an early film appearance by George "Superman" Reeves. Suzy and Molly are snoozing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Nording,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Take Five in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo and cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## Piper

Back in the city and back to pipes. Le Petit Robin. Thought I'd try a deeper bowl with bent stem and thick walls. Finished watching the Vietnam documentary (very good) and now surfing various football games.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. A bottle of Orange Nehi made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Sutcliff B-27 Smooth Black and Gold Cavendish in a Radice rind. Getting to like these softee bits.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Partway through this bowl of SPC Plum Pudding......not quite sure how I feel about this......I'm pretty sure I did not pack it correctly.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sam Gawith FVF in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after an outstanding chili dinner with a bowl of Compton’s Reserve #21 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Just about World Series time, folks!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Partway through this bowl of SPC Plum Pudding......not quite sure how I feel about this......I'm pretty sure I did not pack it correctly.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I had to watch some videos on how to pack crumble cake. I've been breaking it up into small pieces, but not too small, and then pack it like ribbon cut, usually two pinches, three and it gets too tight. With some of these crumble cakes I might also rub some out and dust the top of the bowl to get some good kindling...... Take what I say with a grain of salt though, still learning lol


----------



## MattT

Let the games begin.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> Let the games begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Magic friggin' fairy dust! Seriously though can you or any of our seasoned experts give me an idea how this compares to GL Quiet Nights (cause it's pretty darn good in my opinion)


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Dodgers lead the Astros 7-4.


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> How's the cube cut working for you? I haven't had much luck with it myself, the top half will burn fine but then it's downhill from there


This experiment went a bit awry - after taking care of the list I was given the first time I was interrupted over coffee, I went back out and it was burning cool and nice again (opposite of the weather which went from 35 to 28 and windy) down to 1/2. This time she got me because a friend called and wanted help with processing a deer. So two forced put outs and no relights after getting it started. Pretty small cubes just dumped in the bowl and then tapped down by knocking on the side - following the idea they will swell up and create the pack. So a bit of delayed gratification method at this poin, I just got back in from another 45 min. and it went really nice up until 10% with only a couple relights and no packing just pushing it down off the sides. My core temp gave up before it did and I had to poke it out a little to clear the pipe at the end. I really like this size conical bowl for flake and cubing will be my go to over rubbed all the way, at least unless I figure out how to fold and stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. 7-7 in the 7th.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Yorktown 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Last chance for the Dodgers as the Astros lead 12-9 in the 9th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Incredible baseball game... one of the greatest World Series games I have seen, and I haven't missed a game since 1968.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning to you all from the sunny Athens-Greece with 21°C.










Davidoff Argentina Cavendish.


----------



## JustJoshua

Mac baren plum cake in a cherry MM ozark pipe before work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just getting started for the day. Frogmorton in the pipe. Sweet, creamy chai tea in the cup on a sunny, windy and very cool.

This is enjoyable but not terribly complex. For the price I see the Frogmorton blends as alternatives to SV bags as an every day thing with the tins and such as a switch around with the cigars in between.

I too was blown away by that crazy WS game. We came in expecting a serious pitching duel, yet it became a home run derby and meticulous base advancement challenge.

While not a Keuchel fan, he came out better even though chased from the mound. With the Stros winning he would be available for some pitching duty if a game 7 is necessary. 
This series has had 2 amazing games. Extra innings are always a treat as are game 7s, at least for the fans. I hope we get to see more nail biters and a game 7.









This Peterson Arane is now fully broken in. Happy dance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Turned chilly this morning, but at least the sun is out.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian while reading a history of WWII. Agree with renaissance man @ChampagneInHand: World Series has been very exciting. Not great for sleep though.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Champagne InHand

So a flake of the Erinmore fresh from my local shop. In the Peterson Arane.

I made the mistake of smoking this pipe while dog walking. It needs a slower consumption rate or it will bite the tongue.

The Flake is Virginia gold but mostly dark burley and it was quite tasty.

Very much nutty reminding me of roasted chestnuts on the street of your big metropolis during the colder holiday months. Maybe some pecan in there too. If I smoker it slower or perhaps had it had more sweetness it might have brought out pecan pie.

The gusting wind didn't not help this from burning hot. I had to keep the pipe tool tamper in the bowl a lot to keep it from blazing away and risking a briar pipe cracking. I was lucky though. Now that I'm gone and out of the wind I see the potential of this flake. Next time it will be smoked with a sweet soft drink or sweet creamy tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## Hickorynut

Started my day with the Turin Rustic and Haunted Bookshop...smaller bowl, slower cadence no scorch! 

A few miscellaneous bowls later and I'm finally getting to Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author. ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. The second part of my article about Seattle Pipe Club blends is now posted: Seattle Pipe Club: Luxury Blends Unlike Any Other (Part 2) | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haunted bookshop in the sav trevi 320ks.. Ment to grab Elizabethan and a different pipe but my hands betrayed me. They knew what I wanted better than I did. Drinking some evening coffee. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gawith Hoggarth & Co Dark Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap. It's pretty dry but presents a bit of tongue burn on my noob mouth but has nice complex flavors. Perhaps my first foray into more English blends if you don't count the "Penzance" or would that fall into a completely different tobacco category.

Right now I just have water to quench my palate but my wife is brewing up some sweet and creamy chamomile tea to the rescue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JimInks said:


> Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. The second part of my article about Seattle Pipe Club blends is now posted: Seattle Pipe Club: Luxury Blends Unlike Any Other (Part 2) | The #1 Source for Pipes and Pipe Tobacco Information


Good read, thanks :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog43. Couple of late nights on the horizon....I'm thinking a nice smooth aro is next.........


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful crock pot spaghetti and meatballs dinner with a bowl of Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Hickorynut

Yes..yes...relaxing with a bowl of Lane Dark Red in a now well used MM Legend Bent 5th Ave 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Off to work in a couple minutes.


----------



## Hickorynut

Started today with D&R Three Sails in the Brog39...Now having a bowl of HH Old Dark Fired in the Rossi









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

McClelland Frogmorton On the town. Quite an enjoyable smoke on a frosty sunny and windy morning. With sweetened creamy Earl Grey tea. I'm going to switch back to either Chai or Irish Breakfast Tea as the Earl Grey just isn't doing it for me as much. 
These are mornings I miss being a regular coffee drinker.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Started today with D&R Three Sails in the Brog39...Now having a bowl of HH Old Dark Fired in the Rossi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


That's some good stuff!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Briarworks bacon old fashioned from @Hickorynut in my unidentified briar bent billiard. Can't find my phone so no pics 

Happy Halloween gents!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another bowl of OJK in the Il Ceppo


----------



## Hickorynut

Part way into my 1pm Edward G Robinson in the Brog48......next up is Sutliff Zurich Delight in a MM Missouri Pride Straight Cob. Later in honor of Halloween, will be Haunted Bookshop in a pipe yet TBD......


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> So a flake of the Erinmore fresh from my local shop. In the Peterson Arane.
> 
> I made the mistake of smoking this pipe while dog walking. It needs a slower consumption rate or it will bite the tongue.
> 
> The Flake is Virginia gold but mostly dark burley and it was quite tasty.
> 
> Very much nutty reminding me of roasted chestnuts on the street of your big metropolis during the colder holiday months. Maybe some pecan in there too. If I smoker it slower or perhaps had it had more sweetness it might have brought out pecan pie.
> 
> The gusting wind didn't not help this from burning hot. I had to keep the pipe tool tamper in the bowl a lot to keep it from blazing away and risking a briar pipe cracking. I was lucky though. Now that I'm gone and out of the wind I see the potential of this flake. Next time it will be smoked with a sweet soft drink or sweet creamy tea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Things to love about pipe smoking. You've got one particular blend, and a ton of different ways to deal with it. How dry should it be? Cadence. Packing. Which pipe to use. What to drink with it. What time of day to smoke it.... So many variables to play around with. And the more you smoke, the less intimidating all these things become....good stuff.....


----------



## JimInks

Back from gabbing with my neighbor, and have finished this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a relatively short smoke, and am part way through this bowl of HU Great Dixter in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## huffer33

Going out for McClelland Blackwoods Flake courtesy of @*JohnBrody15* in the Radice Clear Gold poker with a Cumberland stem. Trying cube cut again, barely packed at all, with shake on top. Beautiful day but most of the leaves blew off the mountains to Kansas or wherever they end up. Promised to carve the pumpkin before my wife gets home too.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Athens-Greece.










Petersen & Sorensen The Squire's mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem.


----------



## huffer33

The cube cut worked out great - burned all the way down with a couple of relights. Pumpkin got done just in time. Happy Halloween!


----------



## NightFish

BlackHouse in the Friday Savinelli.
Happy Halloween!


----------



## JimInks

A moment or two from smoking HU Port Latakia in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Sitting in my shed enjoying a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture after supper.


----------



## Gigmaster

Puffing on sone Frog On A Log in my Missouri Meerschaum Mark Twain pipe, with a cup of Kenya AA fresh-ground coffee, while sitting on my back porch watching the mountainside. 5 deer just amble through about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## JimInks

Not far away from finishing this bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the pre-game baseball report on MLB TV. The Fox guys clown too much.


----------



## Hickorynut

Halloween movies on Netflix while I do cleanup for import. Lane 1q in a MM bent Legend...Fresh coffee is the ticket to get me to midnight...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing stuffing myself with Nathan's hot dogs, chili and fries, and am a quarter of the way through the last of my stash of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Astros-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. The Astros lead 1-0 in the middle of the 6th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Dodgers lead 3-1 in the 7th.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Another break in bowl of carter hall in my savinelli Roma bent bulldog. Drinking some kona out of my very patriotic souvenir mug from Lexington MA.

Feels like tonight I'm gonna get a scolding from one of my night school teachers because I️ keep turning things in late.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy and Molly raced me to the kitchen when I awoke. I finished last in the race, and they let me hear about it in five part harmony. I sang back to them, "Meow, Yer Momma's Combat Boots", but I could have used a drum solo in the middle.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## huffer33

Frog Morton Cellar (also thanks to @JohnBrody15) in an estate purchased Savinelli Punto Oro meer lined bulldog with a somewhat discolored stem I therefore think is vulcanite. This pipe is a great smoker, and was well used but well cared for by the PO. Temperate cloudy day but pleasant - got to grade some exams that the students are whining about before I head back in.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SPC Deception Pass came in and it's thoroughly delicious. Enough so that I packed a second pipe to have as this one is running low.

Mostly Smokey and sweet Burley/Virginia's at first but then some plummy molasses creeps in with some charred hardwoods and incense.

I could smoke this all day.

With iced Sweet tea though watered down a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









I should say that I ended up sanding a wee bit from the bottom of the stem. My other pipe is a bent Peterson. This one was so tight that I was afraid it would snap. The only way to remove it was letting it sit out in 39 degree weather and taking a very careful twist and pull. It was going to eventually snap. It's now quite snug but serviceable.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Frog Morton Cellar (also thanks to @JohnBrody15) in an estate purchased Savinelli Punto Oro meer lined bulldog with a somewhat discolored stem I therefore think is vulcanite. This pipe is a great smoker, and was well used but well cared for by the PO. Temperate cloudy day but pleasant - got to grade some exams that the students are whining about before I head back in.


I think FM Cellar is a bit smoother and creamy compared to straight FM...I have a tin of On the Town I'm trying not to open...FM Cellar will be in my stock before more FM....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Bentley Virginia Honey Dew while watching the movie "9. Αpril" (2015)


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sutliff Christmas spice thanks to @Hickorynut. Smokes cool with no bite so far. pleasant puffing with the cinnamon standing out. Although if I️ chew it a little I️ think I️ can get the caramel and vanilla.

The yves st Claude "gold touch" bent billiard is my pipe. She does tend to gurgle and there it is as I️ type.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Tuarekh in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of McClelland 27 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some local B&M rum and maple blend while knocking out some tray orders










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Some local B&M rum and maple blend while knocking out some tray orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Don't see you on this side often enough. I keep forgetting you smoke a pipe too lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> Don't see you on this side often enough. I keep forgetting you smoke a pipe too lol.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Depends on my mood really, but yeah I don't post often on pipes..still have a couple years worth from the beating I received from a few pipe bombers on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Evening wind down....FM in a Carey Grecian. This pretty much settles it for me. I'll be mixing my remaining ounce or so of FM into some FM Cellar.....half caf coffee on this crisp fall night...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Evening wind down....FM in a Carey Grecian. This pretty much settles it for me. I'll be mixing my remaining ounce or so of FM into some FM Cellar.....half caf coffee on this crisp fall night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Regular FM is quite smoky. I think some fun is taking a blend you might not really dig and blending it towards something you enjoy more.

I'm not quite there on the plain FM but if I do I think I'll add a bit more sweet Virginia to it sourced from another tin.

I have yet to try FM in the cellar but I do enjoy FM on the town.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Regular FM is quite smoky. I think some fun is taking a blend you might not really dig and blending it towards something you enjoy more.
> 
> I'm not quite there on the plain FM but if I do I think I'll add a bit more sweet Virginia to it sourced from another tin.
> 
> I have yet to try FM in the cellar but I do enjoy FM on the town.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget across the pond and around the town. McClelland has a winner in that line for sure...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful rib-eye steak and saffron rice dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. It's time for Game Seven, folks!


----------



## JtAv8tor

Decided to finish off the night with some Peterson winter blend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Astros lead the Doodgers 5-0 in the 2nd. Dodgers should have known better than to start Davish.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Astros lead 5-0, but the Dodgers are threatening to score.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Flake Medallion in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Morning motivation....Ole Joe Kranz in the Brog48....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dunhill Royal Yacht, gifted by Dino in my new slightly bent billiard Italian Briar with acrylic stem. My drink on this rainy day is Hot, sweet, creamy chai tea. 









D- sent me a couple of pipes, and some nice tobacco and a couple of aro tobaccos to please the bystanders. Gotta love the generosity of pipers and Puffers in general.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Getting a few things done around the house.


----------



## Tony78

Royal Yacht in a meer. Sitting in my garage on conference calls. Cheers!


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dan Old Ironsides in a MM Missouri Pride Cob. ...don't know what to expect. Courtesy of @JohnBrody15









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony78

Hickorynut - your cob has inspired me. Now having a bit of Lane BCA in MM Legend with a WBW forever stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Light of the Universe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

It's 1pm.....Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author...sweet tea to drink









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend SV-23 n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sweet tea with Frogmorton On the town in my first ever straight pipe, a Cornelius 50, courtesy of Dino.

Very clenchable and lightweight. Thanks again, D-









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A can of the incredibly delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Dan Old Ironsides in a MM Missouri Pride Cob. ...don't know what to expect. Courtesy of @JohnBrody15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


What did ya think? Pretty savory stuff.


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> What did ya think? Pretty savory stuff.


Room note...loved it. I expected the flavor to be deeper, but was very tangy and tasty. I don't know that this would be an everyday, but it needs to be in my stock available......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the new Brog67....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony78

Good ol' PA in a Savenelli 209 Roma.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Briarworks back down south in the 2017 savinelli st nick courtesy of mr @Hickorynut.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Briarworks back down south in the 2017 savinelli st nick courtesy of mr @Hickorynut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mmmm. Sweet tea. .....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in my Lorenzo rusticated bent Dublin. Life is good.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## blackrabbit

Smoked some Cornell and Diel Bayou Morning in this briar on a dog walk earlier today.


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> Smoked some Cornell and Diel Bayou Morning in this briar on a dog walk earlier today.


Nice pipe! I like that smooth panel in the middle of the rough on the side.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Stokkebye Bullseye Flake in a Lorenzo bent Apple.


----------



## Piper

Edward G. Robinson in Castello noseburner.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Edward G. Robinson in Castello noseburner.


Nice grain on that!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Nice grain on that!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm having fun with the iPhone photo editing. :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Late night conference call.....Haunted Bookshop in the Brog43

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Mmmm. Sweet tea. .....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Good stuff. Definitely a sweetness to it. I've been smoking so many different English blends it caught me a little off guard, albeit in a good way.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Going to take a weekend forum break to take care of some business. See you guys in a few days.


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in Andrea Gigliucci longshank acorn. Reading and watching Jets/Bills without the sound.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> GLP Quiet Nights in Andrea Gigliucci longshank acorn. Reading and watching Jets/Bills without the sound.


That's just a piece of art....very nice Sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Thanks @Hickorynut, it's the only "artisan" pipe I own. Despite its length, it's surprisingly well balanced.


----------



## Hickorynut

Partway through my last bowl of Wilke no10....for now. I really enjoyed this blend.. thanks again @JohnBrody15

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Peretti DD in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Going to take a weekend forum break to take care of some business. See you guys in a few days.


There is an ominous tone to this. Somewhere a pipe smoker has been harassing local folks and driving all the honest pipe blenders out of town. So Jim's gotta take care of business. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Partway through my last bowl of Wilke no10....for now. I really enjoyed this blend.. thanks again @JohnBrody15
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


No prob. Glad you enjoyed. #10 is a light and tasty Balkan. It's steak and eggs, savory but you can have it in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Shortcut to Mushrooms in the Brog67...courtesy of @Thig. .









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Earlier this morning, Haunted Bookshop in a Il Ceppo Brandy,







At the moment, Davidoff Flake Medallions courtesy of Waboom,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Snoqualmie Falls by SPC in a $30 "Real Briar" Pipe from P&C.

Tasty stuff. On deck is the Apple pipe with Gatsby Luxury Flake. Same budget friendly pipe source. Purdy aren't they. 









Both are sitters. The SPC is a little gurgling at times but the flavor and smoothness makes it worth it. Next time I'll let it dry a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece.










I am smoking DTM Mellow Mallard.


----------



## Tony78

Lane BCA in this rusticated Savenelli Bruna. I'm trying to finish this jar and have enough for one more bowl. I've decided I have too many jars open.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking DTM Mellow Mallard.


Beautiful pipe. Is it olive wood?


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian. I have a bunch of different pipes and tobaccos but I keep reaching for the same ones. I do this with clothes too. Kinda nuts but in a benign way I guess (hope!). :serious:


----------



## Hickorynut

After a bowl of Nightcap.....I have loaded a cob with SPC Plum Pudding from @JohnBrody15...... I still don't know what to make of this blend (for me). Maybe I can't get past the name (I don't get no plum  )...but it has a deep rich salty? flavor and I love the bowl smoke smell....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sutliff Christmas Spice courtesy of this guy^^^


In the Smoke Master Bard straight billiard. Good stuff. Easy smoke. Delish.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> After a bowl of Nightcap.....I have loaded a cob with SPC Plum Pudding from @JohnBrody15...... I still don't know what to make of this blend (for me). Maybe I can't get past the name (I don't get no plum  )...but it has a deep rich salty? flavor and I love the bowl smoke smell....


Haven't made my mind up about this one either. It definitely needs to come around again in the rotation. I got too many in the rotation as it is lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

Happy Friday. Waiting for a pizza delivery so I fired up a bowl of Esoterica Penzance in my Peterson Bent Billiard. Wonderful smoke and pipe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in an oil cured Radice


----------



## sweetbriar

McClelland's 40th anniversary (Blue Tin) in a Peterson Tankard


----------



## Alpedhuez55

Daughters and Ryan Rimboche S. J. in a Gigi Pot. My pup Spenser must have been digging it since decided to join me!!!

I am just glad it was a $5 unfinished Cob and not a Savinelli.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have clouds with 14°C here in Athens.










Briar Patch Black Ambrosia.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe. Is it olive wood?


Thank you sir, it's an American pipe from Oak bought from an American pipe maker. :smile2:


----------



## blackrabbit

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a cheap carved meerschaum. I just cracked the tin. Definitely a different taste than anything else I have tried. I thought I was getting some hint of mint or wintergreen with the tin note which struck me as odd, but the taste is while unique did not have that and was good. The moisture level was very good with no drying needed.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian, yet again. Very mild, flavorful and manageable tobacco with a pleasant room note. I taste a light salty smokiness that gets a little sweet as I smoke through the bowl ... but don't ask me about nuances! :serious:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

blackrabbit said:


> Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian in a cheap carved meerschaum. I just cracked the tin. Definitely a different taste than anything else I have tried. I thought I was getting some hint of mint or wintergreen with the tin note which struck me as odd, but the taste is while unique did not have that and was good. The moisture level was very good with no drying needed.


I get some mint notes out of Dunhill 965 but only when smoked in a meer! It actually took someone else to point out this phenomenon to me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Big Ben bent Bulldog courtesy of @WABOOM!







Really liking this one so far!


----------



## Piper

GLP Embarcadero in Amorelli pot. Really dig GLP blends.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I get some mint notes out of Dunhill 965 but only when smoked in a meer! It actually took someone else to point out this phenomenon to me.


Taking notes.....going to start looking for meer... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

DE "Meat Pie" in the "Real Briar" sitter this morning. Decent blend but it didn't have me repeatedly doing a happy dance though because it's chilly outside. 3-4 Celsius. After lunch and watching Liverpool trounce WHU I decided to clean up the same pipe and pack it with Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass. I love this blend. With sweet tea and warmed up sitting in the hot tub.

I do not regret ordering the 8 ounce tin of this VaPer blend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the Megan Leavey (2017) movie based on a true events: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megan_Leavey










while smoking Hall Brothers Pipe Dream-Four Corners Special.


----------



## MattT

Just because.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> Just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


The best reason. ....the best..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 18°C.










Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## huffer33

17 degrees C here today, went for a walk in the woods up behind the house. SPC Deception pass in my Dunhill 4135 Dublin/Zulu. Gotta agree this is a great blend and this has quickly become my favorite pipe.









Bushcraft knife set with ferro rod (fire starter) and ceramic sharpener I finished from a rough Bernie Garland blade blank with Brazilian Rosewood, in a hot beeswaxed veg. tanned leather sheath on top of my favorite sitting rock.


















And a cute little_ Usnea_ sp. with cups along side a _Pseudoparmelia _sp. that kind of reminded of my days in the PNW.


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> 17 degrees C here today, went for a walk in the woods up behind the house. SPC Deception pass in my Dunhill 4135 Dublin/Zulu. Gotta agree this is a great blend and this has quickly become my favorite pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bushcraft knife set with ferro rod (fire starter) and ceramic sharpener I finished from a rough Bernie Garland blade blank with Brazilian Rosewood, in a hot beeswaxed veg. tanned leather sheath on top of my favorite sitting rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a cute little_ Usnea_ sp. with cups along side a _Pseudoparmelia _sp. that kind of reminded of my days in the PNW.


So cool! Love how the green stands out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking some briarworks country lawyer in the cob. Courtesy of mr @Hickorynut. This one has a great "room note". Pretty easy to puff on too. Savory but not in a Balkan way..... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the '71 (2014) movie










while smoking Danske Club Black & Virginia.


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Smoking some briarworks country lawyer in the cob. Courtesy of mr @Hickorynut. This one has a great "room note". Pretty easy to puff on too. Savory but not in a Balkan way.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch that one.....it'll grow on ya....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Got some brush piled and burned with the help of Haunted Bookshop in a cob. Really liking this now that I figured out pack and speed.

Now after a large dinner I need a pick me up. FM in the Brog67 with Peets MD









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Watch that one.....it'll grow on ya....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Oh yeah. I can smell it on me, and it's good. One of the most pleasant nic hits I've had as well. Any more and I'd be on the couch with an ice pack.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying out some of the Christmas cheer first time with Virginia flake quick YouTube crash course on packing and lighting lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying out some of the Christmas cheer first time with Virginia flake quick YouTube crash course on packing and lighting lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The YouTube pipe community has been rather helpful to me. Some are crazy but for the most part I've found sound advice in the videos I've watched.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> The YouTube pipe community has been rather helpful to me. Some are crazy but for the most part I've found sound advice in the videos I've watched.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I would have thought to break up the flake but several videos showed folding it up and packing it in..seems to be working

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> I would have thought to break up the flake but several videos showed folding it up and packing it in..seems to be working
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You can do that. It will make it burn slower from my understanding of it. You can also put it between your palms and and twist back and forth a few times outta called "rubbing it out" got to love the phrasing on that lol. Which lets you pack like normal mostly. I usually do that method for the flakes i have. However I also hear that it tastes different depending on what method you use as well.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Well I was bombed some semois le petit robin by @Piper and he recommended jarring it right away, and well once I had it opened and one of my cobs was sitting right there... And Well some accidentally fell in the bowl, and well one thing led too another.. And now the bowl is full and on fire. Having some ginger ale to drink while waiting on time to pick my lady up from work and dinner time. I'm enjoying this so far. Apparently I smoke naturally slow because it's smoking pretty cool so far, I also packed it a touch tighter than I usually would having read some about this type of tobacco a week or so ago. Still on the first third of the bowl not a hint of bite and while I can't really pick out flavors very well it's pretty darn tasty so far.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

While not smoking a pipe today and giving my tongue a chance to recover from a bad cigar experience giving meringue bite (go figure), I have to agree about the YouTube comments. 

I bought a Petersons pipe back in 2006. I really couldn’t figure out how to keep it lit long enough to enjoy it. I had been told that clay and meerschaum pipes were even more difficult to manage so after trying to smoke a small bag of pipe tobacco from the areas most reputable pipe shop at the time I just gave up. 

Watching different YouTube videos gave me the chance to first refinish the bowl of that pipe and prep it for proper use along with buying a small pouch of SV black and gold, I was able to successfully enjoy piping as it should be. Encouragement from fellow cigar hounds and some generous bombing raids have really turned me into a guy that lives the pipe experience as much although differently than I enjoy cigars. 

If it hadn’t been for the YouTube videos, which are awkward to watch as they probably were to make. 

Piping gives you a completely different tobacco experience than cigars and it a lot less expensive and in the Winter I can pack smaller bowls in the cold for a shorter time of enjoyment. I just love the vast flavor profiles, the different pipes... while it does require prepping and cleaning it really is a fun tobacco hobby. 

Thanks to all on this forum and the YouTube people for helping out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> While not smoking a pipe today and giving my tongue a chance to recover from a bad cigar experience giving meringue bite (go figure), I have to agree about the YouTube comments.
> 
> I bought a Petersons pipe back in 2006. I really couldn't figure out how to keep it lit long enough to enjoy it. I had been told that clay and meerschaum pipes were even more difficult to manage so after trying to smoke a small bag of pipe tobacco from the areas most reputable pipe shop at the time I just gave up.
> 
> Watching different YouTube videos gave me the chance to first refinish the bowl of that pipe and prep it for proper use along with buying a small pouch of SV black and gold, I was able to successfully enjoy piping as it should be. Encouragement from fellow cigar hounds and some generous bombing raids have really turned me into a guy that lives the pipe experience as much although differently than I enjoy cigars.
> 
> If it hadn't been for the YouTube videos, which are awkward to watch as they probably were to make.
> 
> Piping gives you a completely different tobacco experience than cigars and it a lot less expensive and in the Winter I can pack smaller bowls in the cold for a shorter time of enjoyment. I just love the vast flavor profiles, the different pipes... while it does require prepping and cleaning it really is a fun tobacco hobby.
> 
> Thanks to all on this forum and the YouTube people for helping out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> Well I was bombed some semois le petit robin by @Piper and he recommended jarring it right away, and well once I had it opened and one of my cobs was sitting right there... And Well some accidentally fell in the bowl, and well one thing led too another.. And now the bowl is full and on fire. Having some ginger ale to drink while waiting on time to pick my lady up from work and dinner time. I'm enjoying this so far. Apparently I smoke naturally slow because it's smoking pretty cool so far, I also packed it a touch tighter than I usually would having read some about this type of tobacco a week or so ago. Still on the first third of the bowl not a hint of bite and while I can't really pick out flavors very well it's pretty darn tasty so far.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Hmmm, seems like we might have another Burly fan in the making! 
Watch City Cigar, Watch City Slices 
Wessex Burly Slice
Solani Aged Burly Flake 
C&D does Burly quite well, maybe check out Burly Flake 1-4, nice little nic-kick!
McClelland X30-X40
There is a white Burly that Jim has mentioned a couple of times that is supposed to be really good, I haven't tried it yet and don't remember which one it is.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo,


----------



## Piper

McClelland Easy Street in 1974 Rhodesian.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmmm, seems like we might have another Burly fan in the making!
> Watch City Cigar, Watch City Slices
> Wessex Burly Slice
> Solani Aged Burly Flake
> C&D does Burly quite well, maybe check out Burly Flake 1-4, nice little nic-kick!
> McClelland X30-X40
> There is a white Burly that Jim has mentioned a couple of times that is supposed to be really good, I haven't tried it yet and don't remember which one it is.


Oh look... more help with acquisition syndrome lol. Thanks for the suggestions Nathan, perhaps one day the ABF will be back in stock lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have sun here in Athens and 18°C.










I am smoking Poul Winslow Harlekin.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmmm, seems like we might have another Burly fan in the making!
> Watch City Cigar, Watch City Slices
> Wessex Burly Slice
> Solani Aged Burly Flake
> C&D does Burly quite well, maybe check out Burly Flake 1-4, nice little nic-kick!
> McClelland X30-X40
> There is a white Burly that Jim has mentioned a couple of times that is supposed to be really good, I haven't tried it yet and don't remember which one it is.


Oh .......crap......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog48...getting ready for some Sutliff African Queen in the Brog39....with Peets Brasil Minas. ...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Wake-up smoke. (Originally posted to wrong thread.) :frown2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Wake-up smoke. (Originally posted to wrong thread.) :frown2:


I love 7 Seas Royal!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Morning Gents. I start late. Gatsby Luxury Flake in the bowl of the Peterson Bent Billiard with Sweet tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Stanwell Apple


----------



## Hickorynut

1pm....Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author. ...going to have to find this blend in bigger packages. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Erinmore flake in the Bent briar sitter with some creamy sweet Earl Grey on a windy, frosty afternoon.

I like this mix of Virginia and Burley. The flake is easily torn up between the palms over a paper plate.









Gloves and ear covers are pretty much mandatory today and it will just get colder throughout the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Motzek Curly Strang while hearing Marty Robbins songs.


----------



## Tony78

Dunhill 965 in a Savenelli Duca Carlo with a glass of orange chamomile tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of C&D Oak Alley in an oil cured Radice


----------



## Hickorynut

Wind down time? I hate the time change. 7 Seas Royal in the Carey Grecian..
With some kcup du jour.. @Piper started it...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I hate the time changing as well.

A bowl of SPC Deception Pass in the Briar Apple sitter.

Letting the smoothie melt because this blend is so tasty. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist in a bent dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Then, it's dinner time. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Welcome Back Jim!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1990s VaPer Three Nuns in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is here so we have 20°C in Athens.










Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice in a modified Fallion.


----------



## Hickorynut

Last bowl of GL Pease Quiet Nights in a MM Missouri Pride Cob courtesy of @JohnBrody15...I have already purchased some tins of this fine blend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Last bowl of GL Pease Quiet Nights in a MM Missouri Pride Cob courtesy of @JohnBrody15...I have already purchased some tins of this fine blend.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I agree that GLP Quiet Nights is a fine blend. It's very balanced. You could easily smoke it all day (if you could buy it in bulk LOL).


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of Briarworks Back Down South in the Brog67 and moving on to Lane Dark Red in the Brog39..kcup du jour on th his dreary afternoon ...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking one of my self blended Va/Per's..


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of G&H Kendall Dark Vanilla in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A Greek smoking his pipe about 200 years ago.










For tonight: W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect mixture.


----------



## blackrabbit

I had a bowl of Old Joe Krantz in my recently acquired calabash. Old Joe smells like pastry dough that the yeast has over fermented in. I kind of like it.


----------



## Hickorynut

I too had a bowl of Ole Joe Kranz. ..sipping it really pulls the flavors..Next up Dunhill 965 in a Carey...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Peretti Thanksgiving Day in my Rinaldo prince. Started working on a tamper with Brazilian Rosewood and a Starline case I only loaded once. I still need to glue it up, shape it some more, and polish it, but it fits snug enough to use as is.


----------



## Alrightdriver

huffer33 said:


> Peretti Thanksgiving Day in my Rinaldo prince. Started working on a tamper with Brazilian Rosewood and a Starline case I only loaded once. I still need to glue it up, shape it some more, and polish it, but it fits snug enough to use as is.


Nice tamper!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Red lion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

With all of the sugar Jim drinks added to the nicotine, he must have kidneys and the pancreas of a superhero. 

2 bowls of SBC Deception Pass and a early morning Erinmore Flake. I tend to like that Erinmore and it hasn’t ghosted a thing yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake.


----------



## MattT

Piper said:


> Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake.


Good blend. Been enjoying it myself.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Peretti Thanksgiving Day in my Rinaldo prince. Started working on a tamper with Brazilian Rosewood and a Starline case I only loaded once. I still need to glue it up, shape it some more, and polish it, but it fits snug enough to use as is.


Where's your sense of adventure? You need to use a live round!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

-

Pipeshop Premium Mixture No 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

No time for a seegar this mornin'....So I'll start my day with Dunhill EMP in the Brog43....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of hot tea is my drink. Fighting off a miserable cold I must have caught while on the plane home from the West Coast Pipe Show.


----------



## Piper

W.O.Larsen 1864 in Radice rind. Really like this European-style aromatic. Plum/raisin notes. Not goopy. Smokes easily with no tongue bite.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Morning downtime with spc plum pudding in the grand master straight pot. (I️ think it's a pot).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> W.O.Larsen 1864 in Radice rind. Really like this European-style aromatic. Plum/raisin notes. Not goopy. Smokes easily with no tongue bite.


Beautiful pipe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

My cob really likes the Orlik.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm about finished with this bowl of FM in the Brog39.....going to treat myself early to Edward G Robinson in the Brog48......


----------



## huffer33

Solani 660 in an old DRS American Freehand - the one I inherited that started all this...








Still preferring cube cut over rubbed out. It seems very forgiving if you just trickle it in and tap the outside of the pipe to settle it (no packing at all). Plus you get to play with your favorite knife.


----------



## JustJoshua

More Mac Baren plumcake in a patriot corn cob pipe before work for me this morning. Off to make some pennies to pay bills and ponder on Christmas gifts for the minions. Happy hump day all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Did someone say HH ODF.....thank you..I think I will....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Elizabethan in a newly acquired pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink on this cold and damp day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Breaking in a new Stanwell Borkum Riff canted Billuard with SPC Deception Pass.

A bit of the lacquer in this but strangely enough it adds a bit of dried citrus peel. A difficult pipe to sit without a good holder. 
Beauty of a pipe though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So my 12 oz. sack of SV Black & Gold showed up in the mail last night. 
Since smoking a ton of blends since I ordered this weeks ago, I decided it was a touch sweet and simple. It was also quite damp. While smoking the howl I had to pull the stem off my Peterson’s and drain gurgling liquid 3 separate times. I decided to modify things a bit. 

I decided to blend it in a big stainless kitchen bowl with a 3 ounce tin of Frogmorton. To reduce some humidity after mixing it I put the big bowl in the oven heated to 175 for 10 minutes then kept hand mixing to release some mor humidity. I eventually filled 2 pint bottles and placed a dried 69rH boveda inside near the top to absorb any excess humidity. I’ll pull it in a day or two. 

I’ve mixed tea, wine juice, made brewed soft drinks from scratch. This should turn out nicely for me to have resting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. A cup of hot tea is my drink as I'm still fighting this cold.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JimInks said:


> Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late '50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. A cup of hot tea is my drink as I'm still fighting this cold.


Decided to read up on William (Bill) Conrad, since I was unfamiliar with his name. It's seems he did a ton of voice acting/narration work which sound great. 
Large guys have terrific voices for this.

Very nice that you own 2 of his pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> While smoking the howl I had to pull the stem off my Peterson's and drain gurgling liquid 3 separate times.


I'm not sure this is a good idea unless you have an army or spigot mount. Twisting off the stem on a hot pipe supposedly causes the mortise and tenon joint to loosen over time.

I'm sure you know this. I was looking at your Stanwell while imagining you pulling off the stem. I know you have a Peterson that probably has a military mount. Nothing worse than gratuitous advice!:frown2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I'm not sure this is a good idea unless you have an army or spigot mount. Twisting off the stem on a hot pipe supposedly causes the mortise and tenon joint to loosen over time.
> 
> I'm sure you know this. I was looking at your Stanwell while imagining you pulling off the stem. I know you have a Peterson that probably has a military mount. Nothing worse than gratuitous advice!:frown2:


This Peterson's stem and pipe was made for this. When I bought it in 2006 the cigar shop owner recommended it, because it could be done safely. The chamber in the briar was made to hold the excess moisture or saliva and to easily dump.

Here's a bad photo. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of my personal blended VaPer. I now have a bowl packed with some Stokkedye Navy Flake at the ready.


----------



## blackrabbit

Smoking some Samuel Gawith 1792 flake in my clay tavern pipe. I never knew what tonquin was before learning about this tobacco. I like it.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked some Mcclelland English Cavendish today. Bought a hour of it from a fellow here. Supposed to have been jarred 6 years ago. 
My first foray into anything other than aromatics.
I liked it. Smoked it in my Brigham Chinook 23 while out in the garage tidying up. Was a bit windy (had the doors open) so I'd like to try it again just sitting and no wind. 
Anyone have any experience with this stuff?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burly in a Nording Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp dinner with a bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Sutcliff B-27 Black and Gold Cavendish in chubby pot after dinner and two martinis with friends at a local restaurant.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> This Peterson's stem and pipe was made for this. When I bought it in 2006 the cigar shop owner recommended it, because it could be done safely. The chamber in the briar was made to hold the excess moisture or saliva and to easily dump.
> 
> Here's a bad photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This was my bad. I was picturing you unscrewing the Stanwell mid smoke that you pictured in your last post, when you quite explicitly mentioned your Peterson, which is famous for it's spigot mount. Guess I'll have to increase my Ritalin!:serious: I shoulda known better!


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MattT

Piper said:


> Sutcliff B-27 Black and Gold Cavendish in chubby pot after dinner and two martinis with friends at a local restaurant.


Like the pipe man.


----------



## Piper

MattT said:


> Like the pipe man.


Haha. Thanks. After two martinis I would have enjoyed smoking oregano out of a basket pipe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chilling with a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap and some sweet and creamy chamomile tea. Trying to relax before sleeping. I'm smoking this out of this Venturi pipe Dino gave me. It's made out of space aged plastics and a lined bowl. You could actually put this pipe on the dishwasher. I've only smoked Briars before so a new experience indeed.










Going to be cleaning some pipes in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

War horse bar in a MM Ozark pipe. Rum to wash it down. Friday is around the corner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ermuri Ambiente 2.


----------



## gtechva

H&H El Nino in meer, and Folgers


----------



## Hickorynut

Mornin.. @gtechva Dunhill EMP and Donut Shop coffee to start this rainy day.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

In the Peterson Bent Billiard 338.

The mix is good, but not better than Deception Pass in my book. It does go well with a creamy sweet Earl Grey in the morning.

The hints of citrus complement one another. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just ending a bowl of Peter Stokkebye Norwegian blend.


----------



## huffer33

Solani Aged Burley Flake cubed. This sample thanks to @JohnBrody15 (I haven't opened the tin from @OneStrangeOne yet, but thanks to you both I love this stuff). First bowl in this Charl Goussard 1/4 Bent Ring Blast Acorn with Kudu Horn and Plateau (ebonite stem).


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished some D&R Three Sails (liking this one for ocassiinally ) and a bowl of Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author. Trying to decide what's next.....more meetings ahead 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime Soda made with pure cane sugar. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Solani Aged Burley Flake cubed. This sample thanks to @*JohnBrody15* (I haven't opened the tin from @*OneStrangeOne* yet, but thanks to you both I love this stuff). First bowl in this Charl Goussard 1/4 Bent Ring Blast Acorn with Kudu Horn and Plateau (ebonite stem).


Beautiful pic btw. Since the time I sent you some ABF, I think I've only smoked it once or twice..... I think I might try the cube cut method.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gatsby Luxury Flake in the bowl of the Apple sitter now. Sweet tea to drink. Soaking in the hot tub. Enjoying the sun while I️ can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> Beautiful pic btw. Since the time I sent you some ABF, I think I've only smoked it once or twice..... I think I might try the cube cut method.


Thanks the old Japanese maple by the front door just dumped all its leaves yesterday.

Let us know how the cube cut works out for you - I think it is ideal in that it is so easy to pack (just dump it in there lol) and it still gives you a "flake" burn (vs rubbed out).


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished Dunhill Nightcap....on to some Ole Joe Kranz in the Carey Grecian. ..Fresh Coffee is my drink....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Yesterday was the celebration of Archangels Michael & Gabriel which are the protectors of Hellenic Air Force.










I raise my pipe with Torben Dansk No. 10 Nice 'n Easy in the memory of our fallen on Duty pilots.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Lane LEO in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Stokkebye 4th Generation Family Reserve in the 82 Natural....with Decaf.....so decadent. ....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Elizabethan again. I'm on the VaPer kick again, I love it.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful cheese stuffed pasta shells dinner, and am half way through this bowl of 1970s Amphora Rich in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Mjskia said:


> Smoking Elizabethan again. I'm on the VaPer kick again, I love it.


That Elizabethan is some good stuff!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> HH Vintage Syrian.


That pipe looks well loved and smoked through the years.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Alrightdriver said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking Elizabethan again. I'm on the VaPer kick again, I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> That Elizabethan is some good stuff!
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It sure is. I like my own personal VaPer blend just about as well though.


----------



## Mjskia

Ending the evening with a bowl of Dunhill 965...


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked some Plum Pudding in this meerschaum lined bowl- Briar earlier today walking the dog. Very good smoke.


----------



## blackrabbit

Woops, here is the photo:


----------



## Alrightdriver

blackrabbit said:


> Woops, here is the photo:


Nice pipe! I like that smaller size too.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> That pipe looks well loved and smoked through the years.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Haha. Thanks Nick. Based on your recommendation, I persisted in using softee bits. In this case, it's little bit like closing the barn door after the horses have left, but I'm getting to like them and hope they'll prevent my newer pipes from being as " well loved" as the older ones. :wink2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Haha. Thanks Nick. Based on your recommendation, I persisted in using softee bits. In this case, it's little bit like closing the barn door after the horses have left, but I'm getting to like them and hope they'll prevent my newer pipes from being as " well loved" as the older ones. :wink2:


Lol.. Glad I could help. The bits were a bit awkward at first, but I like them a lot now. I don't use them for all my pipes but i do for most, especially heavier ones.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I️ missed out on piping tonight as it’s icing and windy. I️ have to face reality that Winger is here and suck it up. I️ need to look into these softee bits as the Stanwell is a great piper but hard on the mouth while hanging and walking. I️ have a Rhodesian that is much the same way. More meant for sitting and holding. Perhaps more for the cigar lounge, up the street. 

Which vendors sell softee? I️ need to try the Elizabethan mixture as I️ have been on the VaPer thing as well. There are just so many tasty blends out there. I️ don’t think I’ve met a blend I️ have hated. The heavy Latakia takes some getting used to, same with some really complex English blends, but they are still very enjoyable. I️ need to find better drinks to pair them with. 

Have a good night all. I️ wish I️ could muster up the courage to head out to the porch or tub for a bowl of Nightcap, I️ just don’t have the propane set up working yet and it’s almost 11pm. I’m looking forward to the am, bowl. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of 12 year old Luxury Bullseye Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 20°C here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> I️ missed out on piping tonight as it's icing and windy. I️ have to face reality that Winger is here and suck it up. I️ need to look into these softee bits as the Stanwell is a great piper but hard on the mouth while hanging and walking. I️ have a Rhodesian that is much the same way. More meant for sitting and holding. Perhaps more for the cigar lounge, up the street.
> 
> Which vendors sell softee? I️ need to try the Elizabethan mixture as I️ have been on the VaPer thing as well. There are just so many tasty blends out there. I️ don't think I've met a blend I️ have hated. The heavy Latakia takes some getting used to, same with some really complex English blends, but they are still very enjoyable. I️ need to find better drinks to pair them with.
> 
> Have a good night all. I️ wish I️ could muster up the courage to head out to the porch or tub for a bowl of Nightcap, I️ just don't have the propane set up working yet and it's almost 11pm. I'm looking forward to the am, bowl.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Most vendors sell the softie bits. They are under accessories. Or search the word rubber in the search window. On smoking pipes They come in 3 packs for about a dollar.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> I️ missed out on piping tonight as it's icing and windy. I️ have to face reality that Winger is here and suck it up. I️ need to look into these softee bits as the Stanwell is a great piper but hard on the mouth while hanging and walking. I️ have a Rhodesian that is much the same way. More meant for sitting and holding. Perhaps more for the cigar lounge, up the street.
> 
> Which vendors sell softee? I️ need to try the Elizabethan mixture as I️ have been on the VaPer thing as well. There are just so many tasty blends out there. I️ don't think I've met a blend I️ have hated. The heavy Latakia takes some getting used to, same with some really complex English blends, but they are still very enjoyable. I️ need to find better drinks to pair them with.
> 
> Have a good night all. I️ wish I️ could muster up the courage to head out to the porch or tub for a bowl of Nightcap, I️ just don't have the propane set up working yet and it's almost 11pm. I'm looking forward to the am, bowl.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I️ know it was a autocorrect issue, but when you said Winger is here, I️ thought, "oh God, winter is Winger, and they're coming."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I️ kind of did a cube cut thing with this briarworks back down south. I️ took some scissors and cut up the broken flakes, then basically dropped them into the pipe. It's burning nice and even.

Using my burnt up cob, black rifle freedom blend in my super Mario brothers coffee mug is my drink.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> I️ kind of did a cube cut thing with this briarworks back down south. I️ took some scissors and cut up the broken flakes, then basically dropped them into the pipe. It's burning nice and even.
> 
> Using my burnt up cob, black rifle freedom blend in my super Mario brothers coffee mug is my drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Murica!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with real sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Breaking in a "Real Briar" Rhodesian pipe with a bowl of SPC Deception Pass. I️ did rinse the bowl with Seagrams 7 last night which hopefully took care of some of that varnish taste. I'll know towards the bottom.

Iced sweet tea is the drink. It's fecking cold today. 22F but with winds it feels like 8F. Everything was coated in a nice sheet of ice today. Winter's come too early for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Breaking in a "Real Briar" Rhodesian pipe with a bowl of SPC Deception Pass. I️ did rinse the bowl with Seagrams 7 last night which hopefully took care of some of that varnish taste. I'll know towards the bottom.
> 
> Iced sweet tea is the drink. It's fecking cold today. 22F but with winds it feels like 8F. Everything was coated in a nice sheet of ice today. Winter's come too early for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like Rhodesians....that's right purty...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Kendall Dark Vanilla in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Watching Perry Mason, and still fighting this cold.


----------



## JimInks

Now, it's Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Like Rhodesians....that's right purty...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It smoked like a champ. I'm quite happy buying 4 of the C&P "real Briar" pipes for $30. Italian made, acrylic fishtail stems that are easy to clean.

Rinsing well with whisky and a wipe made all the difference in the world on the first smoke. I️ to now, really like Rhodesian shape. I️ like the apple too, but the Rhodesian is so easily held in your hand while not smoking, and on a freezing cold day warms the hand, so passing it back and forth between bare hands during the smoke was so pleasant.

Burned up every bit of tobacco with no draw issues. Just a nice inexpensive pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Just finished smoking G&H Kendall Dark Vanilla in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Watching Perry Mason, and still fighting this cold.


Get better Jim. I have a new sheet of paper for the next want list ready 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Amphora Rich in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now, it's Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late '50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


I just saw the pics over on b.o.b. very nice! You look super happy about it in your pic as well. Reading your story.. That was an awesome way they made it yours.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some house blend from my local B&M "hazelnut"

Getting about 2 hours out of full bowl on this beast










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Some house blend from my local B&M "hazelnut"
> 
> Getting about 2 hours out of full bowl on this beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's a long bowl!! And I see you fell to the softie bit.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> That's a long bowl!! And I see you fell to the softie bit.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Oh yeah if I don't I will chew it all up while working on projects

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh yeah if I don't I will chew it all up while working on projects
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I line the softie bits. I need to pack a good pipe later tonight. I haven't had a cigar or pipe in days. Been too busy.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Alrightdriver said:


> I line the softie bits. I need to pack a good pipe later tonight. I haven't had a cigar or pipe in days. Been too busy.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


This things beautiful hangs just perfect while I am working on things, and lasts forever with a full pack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alrightdriver

JtAv8tor said:


> This things beautiful hangs just perfect while I am working on things, and lasts forever with a full pack
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It looks like it would.. I've been drooling over a corona old boy for the last hour making me think of smoking a pipe .. Smoking pipes has one i really like at 115.. I think my will to resist will probably break before the night ends

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Elimore flake in the bowl of my Apple Briar sitter. Canada Dry Ginger Ale with a water back is my drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Breaking in the 2017 Peterson Halloween straight billiard with some carter hall. Meh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> Breaking in the 2017 Peterson Halloween straight billiard with some carter hall. Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that pipe and I'm not one to enjoy straight pipes that often. But that's a looker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

@OneStrangeOne I like the looks of that pipe

Classic Burley Kake in a MM Cob Patriot
with Smuttynose India Schwarzbier


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. More orange juice to drink. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> I like that pipe and I'm not one to enjoy straight pipes that often. But that's a looker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a bit of an impulse buy but we'll see how she ends up down the road. I've noticed that all my pipes grow on me. Even if they're awesome to begin with, it takes time to get used to each one.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Watching Ellery Queen in honor of the late actor John Hillerman, aka Simon Brimmer. It was a great role for him.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with temp 20°C and moist 66%










Hearth & Home Trout Stream.


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Oh yeah if I don't I will chew it all up while working on projects
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/quote @Alrightdriver. ... "force crushing limiting device"......not softy bit...... LOL...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Stone haven in a strambach gourde










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Up early for no durn good reason, so I'm having a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## NightFish

About to load some Plum Pudding Reserve in the Sav 311. This plug feels like it could use a little dry time but I'm gonna go for it anyway and see how it works out.


----------



## Hickorynut

On the run....cobs loaded with EMP and 965.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Revisiting some Peterson old Dublin in the savinelli bent billiard circa 2003. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Athens-Greece.










Here is a funny video about a Greek and the Coffee.





I am smoking Peter Rasmussen Black Label.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This is my 2nd bowl of Dunhill 965. This is another high scoring pipe tobacco I could smoke all day long. It's pricy but delicious and complex. I will be buying more in bulk today. I have but 4 oz. and am glad for that.

In my Peterson's Bent Billiard I bought new in 2006. 









This is a tobacco that leaves you wanting to burn every morsel that's in your bowl or feel slightly disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A cup of hot tea is my drink. Still fighting this dad-burned cold.


----------



## Champagne InHand

On deck and up now is my new Green Peterson's Bent Billiard in its initial smoke with SPC Deception Pass. Another all day tobacco that I know what this should taste like. I rinsed the new Peterson's pipe with whiskey to take any remaining varnish taste away. 









The drink for this afternoon is 3 fingers of Jameson's diluted with a can of 7up.

I figured Irish whiskey because of the Jameson's pipes. I'm battling a bit of a headache and probably shouldn't be mixing rest, meds and tobacco but you can only spend so much time laying down in a darkened room. That's what meds are for and the hot tub is a savior in cold weather. Ice forms in my hair as my body, heated pulls most of the blood into the submerged parts of the body. Enjoy your Saturday fellow BOTL. I'm watching college football scores while smoking and soaking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Stokkebye Norwegian blend in this.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane LEO in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## bostoneo

Inns of court









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

La bremeus









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Planta Rum & Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## gtechva

@Mjskia I like your clock

Elizabethan Mixture in a smooth, bent Dr. Grabow


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dismal and wet today. HH Old Dark Fired in the Brog43....if it clears...I'll be heading outside for a seegar!...









I'll add I dumped the rest of my Dan Old Ironsides in this bowl. Maybe I'm sipping slower and didn't notice before, but I would swear I had molasses and chocolate ....really good...may have to mix more often...


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with some Navy flake out of my bent Dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

gtechva said:


> @Mjskia I like your clock
> 
> Elizabethan Mixture in a smooth, bent Dr. Grabow


Thank you!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Trying some more of this briarworks. Bacon old fashioned courtesy of the myth, the legend, @Hickorynut, in my yves st Claude gold touch bent billiard. Ready for some charger football.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of hot tea was my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the bowl left of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The pipe. Emerald Peterson's Bent Billiard smoking a bowl of SPC Deception Pass. Drinking warm Chai tea sweet and creamy.

This pipe smokes excellent. Probably my best by a long shot. vs:happy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> The pipe. Emerald Peterson's Bent Billiard smoking a bowl of SPC Deception Pass. Drinking warm Chai tea sweet and creamy.
> 
> This pipe smokes excellent. Probably my best by a long shot. vs:happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pipe @Champagne InHand. I've been reading about Peterson pipes and apparently all silver spigots are "high grade." I've had my eye on an ebony spigot and you've made me want to pull the trigger.

Did pretreating with Seagram's 7 prevent any lacquer or stain flavor? Is this a common problem? Do you pour the liquor in the bowl or swab it with a cloth?


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe @Champagne InHand. I've been reading about Peterson pipes and apparently all silver spigots are "high grade."
> 
> Did pretreating with Seagram's 7 prevent any lacquer or stain flavor? Is this a common problem?


I'm no expert but from what I've read Peterson do the inside of the bowl just like the rest. The alcohol inside the bowl will remove it so it should remove taste.. Again i don't own a Peterson that's just what I've read.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Weatherman lied! So I'm going with Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog67.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

The cigar hobby is pricey and looks like I will end up with a bowl at some point! :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Beautiful pipe @Champagne InHand. I've been reading about Peterson pipes and apparently all silver spigots are "high grade." I've had my eye on an ebony spigot and you've made me want to pull the trigger.
> 
> Did pretreating with Seagram's 7 prevent any lacquer or stain flavor? Is this a common problem? Do you pour the liquor in the bowl or swab it with a cloth?


I read about doing this or using your favorite distilled Spirit as breaking in any knew pipe that's been varnished, usually results in a bit of a nasty aroma and taste coming through that first smoke. Most pipe companies do char the bowl to avoid the varnish, but they can't get everything.

The Emerald Peterson's only had one or two puffs where I could taste/smell the remaining liquor/varnish then smoked like a champ.

It was Dino that recommended running some booze through it first on a different new Briar purchase.

He prefers to hunt down estate pipes. I even use a bit of whiskey or rally dry rum now when cleaning multiple pipes. I dip my pipe cleaner into the Spirit. Loads of tar/residue come out of the stems that would normally just crust over.

I've cleaned an estate pile that was supposed to be thoroughly clean using straight methanol, we have for burning in alcohol lamps and gobs of nasty stuff cane out of the stem and back of the pipe and vent in the body of the Briar. I put this pipe on a warmed oven to evaporate the methanol as that toxic, but it's just as easy to use a strong bourbon it American whiskey that has a high proof. Just don't use too much as it's a dang waste of a good distilled drink. .

The biggest difference between Cigars and pipes, besides the obvious different flavors and tobaccos, is the maintenance and clean up that goes into pipes. It's still a ton less expensive as managing tupperdor a and humidors with boveda bags can get costly and the cigars, no matter what a great deal cost between $4-$5 per stick fit the best ones.

I can smoke a bowl of some of the best pipe tobacco, a completely different sensory experience, but the cost of he tobacco burned is less than $2. That's stuff that sells for $16/ 1.75 oz per tin. 
Some pipes are quite expensive buying them new. That Emerald Peterson's cost about what an entire box of Cubans or good Nica cigars cost, but as described it was such a pleasure to smoke. I thought my other 2nd Peterson's smoked great. It cost $30-ish a decade ago. They now sell for $60+ on eBay but I can't really explain how much better the premium pipe smokes. The $30 Real Briars Smoke well but use the fishtail and I think I like the Rhodesian the best, though the others don't suck. The Stanwell is the most disappointing. It was made for a filter. If I had known that I would have passed. Even without the filter the pipe is very heavy. It looks nice and may be more comfortable with the softee on the stem.

I don't mind estates, but you really need to get lucky and clean them well. New pipes are difficult to break in. You don't have these issues buying a new Cobb, at least not as much. Pipes are so different in smoking than anything else. It's great to choose your blend for every pipe or continuously change blends. I think I will keep different pipes for different tobaccos. The Bent billiards work so well for VaPers and Burley blends, while the sitters and bigger pipes work great for more tradition English blends. I hope to get a few Cobb's for mixed blends like Mississippi River and Esoterica stuff though the Rhodesian is good for Esoterica too.

Just my noob thoughts as I try to get better at the pipe thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 27 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finishing up some bullseye flake in a MM Cobb.


----------



## gtechva

University Flake in a smooth bent Irish Second


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I read about doing this or using your favorite distilled Spirit as breaking in any knew pipe that's been varnished, usually results in a bit of a nasty aroma and taste coming through that first smoke. Most pipe companies do char the bowl to avoid the varnish, but they can't get everything.
> 
> The Emerald Peterson's only had one or two puffs where I could taste/smell the remaining liquor/varnish then smoked like a champ.
> 
> It was Dino that recommended running some booze through it first on a different new Briar purchase.
> 
> He prefers to hunt down estate pipes. I even use a bit of whiskey or rally dry rum now when cleaning multiple pipes. I dip my pipe cleaner into the Spirit. Loads of tar/residue come out of the stems that would normally just crust over.
> 
> I've cleaned an estate pile that was supposed to be thoroughly clean using straight methanol, we have for burning in alcohol lamps and gobs of nasty stuff cane out of the stem and back of the pipe and vent in the body of the Briar. I put this pipe on a warmed oven to evaporate the methanol as that toxic, but it's just as easy to use a strong bourbon it American whiskey that has a high proof. Just don't use too much as it's a dang waste of a good distilled drink. .
> 
> The biggest difference between Cigars and pipes, besides the obvious different flavors and tobaccos, is the maintenance and clean up that goes into pipes. It's still a ton less expensive as managing tupperdor a and humidors with boveda bags can get costly and the cigars, no matter what a great deal cost between $4-$5 per stick fit the best ones.
> 
> I can smoke a bowl of some of the best pipe tobacco, a completely different sensory experience, but the cost of he tobacco burned is less than $2. That's stuff that sells for $16/ 1.75 oz per tin.
> Some pipes are quite expensive buying them new. That Emerald Peterson's cost about what an entire box of Cubans or good Nica cigars cost, but as described it was such a pleasure to smoke. I thought my other 2nd Peterson's smoked great. It cost $30-ish a decade ago. They now sell for $60+ on eBay but I can't really explain how much better the premium pipe smokes. The $30 Real Briars Smoke well but use the fishtail and I think I like the Rhodesian the best, though the others don't suck. The Stanwell is the most disappointing. It was made for a filter. If I had known that I would have passed. Even without the filter the pipe is very heavy. It looks nice and may be more comfortable with the softee on the stem.
> 
> I don't mind estates, but you really need to get lucky and clean them well. New pipes are difficult to break in. You don't have these issues buying a new Cobb, at least not as much. Pipes are so different in smoking than anything else. It's great to choose your blend for every pipe or continuously change blends. I think I will keep different pipes for different tobaccos. The Bent billiards work so well for VaPers and Burley blends, while the sitters and bigger pipes work great for more tradition English blends. I hope to get a few Cobb's for mixed blends like Mississippi River and Esoterica stuff though the Rhodesian is good for Esoterica too.
> 
> Just my noob thoughts as I try to get better at the pipe thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @ChampagneInHand, I agree with everything you've said. I've bought "clean" estate pipes from reputable dealers and managed to clean gunk out of the stem and shank for 10+ pipe cleaners with isopropyl alcohol or vodka. After awhile I got bored and just stopped. In fairness, I have some old pipes that produced the same gunk when I finally gave them a good going-over.

Thanks for the advice, via Dino, about using booze to cleanse the bowl of a varnished pipe. I assume you use a cloth with alcohol on it to scour the bowl. Pouring it in and draining it seems too hard to control and a waste of even poor booze! :wink2:

I'm glad you're enjoying pipe smoking. It's a great complement to cigar smoking and you've certainly embraced it with a passion. You'll soon be able to add piping to your impressive list of hobbies. Seems the student has quickly become the master ... :vs_cool:


----------



## bostoneo

Red lion









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken and sweet corn dinner, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Finally had a chance to stop for a smoke tonight. Just finished a bowl of haunted bookshop in the sav 320. Good stuff. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Manil Petit Robin in Amorelli pot, while watching the Tom Brady show.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just finished a bowl of Hearth and Home AJ VaPer in the Emerald Peterson’s while watching the end of the movie “Fury.” Good war flick. With sweet and creamy chamomile tea. Time for bed now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I smoked some Haunted Bookshop in my Cobbit-Shire. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Morning bowl has Dunhill 965 in the Peterson Bent Billiard. and the drink is creamed sweet Earl Grey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point of this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Listening to George Harrison.


----------



## huffer33

Thanksgiving Day, also in a Shire.


----------



## JohnBrody15

This is a late entry, but last night, enjoyed a bowl of Peretti D 9575. Something really stood out, I wasn't sure what. So I looked up tobacco reviews, and Jiminks nailed it....the sweetness of the burly. So its got the Latakia smokiness, but with a burly sweetness?? Looking forward to trying more. Plus, I gotta smoke some latakia forward blends and see if I detect a sweetness, and see how all that works, AND I gotta smoke some more Bald Headed Teacher which is a burly based blend....

I'm very busy.​


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, we had rain in the morning here in Athens.










Amphora Original Blend.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in a Castello 55. Does that make me king of the castle?:wink2:

I'm getting the slightest ghost of GLP Stonehenge but it's actually pleasantly in the far background.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Castello Sea Rock in a Castello 55. Does that make me king of the castle?:wink2:
> 
> I'm getting the slightest ghost of GLP Stonehenge but it's actually pleasantly in the far background.


Love that pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Castello Sea Rock in a Castello 55. Does that make me king of the castle?:wink2:
> 
> I'm getting the slightest ghost of GLP Stonehenge but it's actually pleasantly in the far background.


I was wondering about the Stonehenge and whether it would ghost a briar or not, I like it enough that it might be worthwhile to dedicate a pipe, I think I want to try some of the other Lakeland lights before I do thou.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I was wondering about the Stonehenge and whether it would ghost a briar or not, I like it enough that it might be worthwhile to dedicate a pipe, I think I want to try some of the other Lakeland lights before I do thou.


Ghost was very transient and not unpleasant. I think I'll devote one pipe to Lakelands anyway. I have an Altinok meerschaum on the way. I've heard that meers don't ghost or smoke hot. Is that true?


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> I was wondering about the Stonehenge and whether it would ghost a briar or not, I like it enough that it might be worthwhile to dedicate a pipe, I think I want to try some of the other Lakeland lights before I do thou.


If I'm worried about ghosting, which in some cases I am, the cleaning regimen with the cap full of distilled spirits really prevents this.

@Huffer
I wanted to ask how was that MM Shire pipe? I was very curious about them and all the differences.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> If I'm worried about ghosting, which in some cases I am, the cleaning regimen with the cap full of distilled spirits really prevents this.


Good tip. Seems there's nothing distilled spirits can't fix! :smile2:

Now smoking Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in L'Anatra bent panel Dublin. Dried the flakes for about an hour and it's smoking cooler than usual with fewer relights.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem. A cup of hot tea is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Ghost was very transient and not unpleasant. I think I'll devote one pipe to Lakelands anyway. I have an Altinok meerschaum on the way. I've heard that meers don't ghost or smoke hot. Is that true?


In my limited experience with Meercham I have not had anything ghost, I've smoked Stonehenge, Dark Birdseye, lots of strong Latakia and some medium aromatic's without any or at least not enough crossover to notice, the guy at my pipe shop says that a true heavy Lakeland will ghost a meer, apparently the floral/soapy aro Lakeland's can be quite overwhelming. I think they can get hot, mine smoke well enough that I can smoke at a much slower pace so they don't really get above warm.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Good tip. Seems there's nothing distilled spirits can't fix! :smile2:
> 
> Now smoking Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in L'Anatra bent panel Dublin. Dried the flakes for about an hour and it's smoking cooler than usual with fewer relights.


Not to hijack the thread, but they did studies trying to find the best way to kill off the bad things growing in contaminated ICUs including specialized industrial soaps like Hibacleanse, and chlorinated cleanser but they also included, straight methyl, isopropyl and ethyl alcohols, a few vodkas, some other spirits and strangely enough the clear winner was bourbon whiskey that had no residual sugar. That stuff can actually strip furniture with just a few passes.

I had another bowl of Dunhill 965 this afternoon. Such a nice blend. I just finished cleaning out a few pipes. I don't have any bourbon at the house, so the least expensive whiskey I have is Seagrams 7 and less than a capful easily cleaned out the 3 Peterson pipes I used today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> If I'm worried about ghosting, which in some cases I am, the cleaning regimen with the cap full of distilled spirits really prevents this.
> 
> @*Huffer*
> I wanted to ask how was that MM Shire pipe? I was very curious about them and all the differences.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it - probably my favorite cob and it comes with a vulcanite stem so once you add one to another MM you're up to about the same price. The warden style is just fun and looks cool, and it has a great size bowl and smokes really well. Mine is still really new so it has the standard growing pains (not really a break in, they don't need that) where you can taste the harshness of the stem and bowl bottom wood charring at the very end as with any new cob. You just have to power through that the first few times to carbonize it then it stops. The one con is it is as far from a sitter as could be - more like an upside down weeble-wobble.

As far as the other conversation - distilled spirits certainly help and the salt treatment is reported to help even more, but people say you can still get ghosts so I'm very cautious. I think the best thing is a cob if you aren't going to dedicate pipes especially for the notorious ones. My estate meer came in sour - like something turned rancid and it was frustrating to have to smoke through it since you can't use spirits without damaging a meer potentially. Cobbs you can, and you can also just leave them out in the sun to chase away any sour or ghosting. Plus like a meer they aren't supposed to ghost.


----------



## eliot

OGS in the '17 CCN pipe.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Dunhill 965 in this bent pot.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## bostoneo

Rich dark flake 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

H&H AJs VaPer in the Real Briar Apple sitter with creamed sweet chamomile tea to keep the mouth moist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

LJP Tashkent









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

McClelland Easy Street in small opera pipe. Just the right size for this dessert wine style blend.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Light of the Universe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Up too durn early, but the stampede of cat paws that mysteriously made their way to the cat food bowls in the kitchen gave me a clue that two particular cats were happy to see me awake.


----------



## Hickorynut

Settling into Tuesday with a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog39...ahhh...need to make another cup o' joe....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Wilke No. 191 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, we have light rain tonight here in Athens.










Mac Baren Harald Halberg Mature Virginia.


----------



## Hickorynut

It's 1pm. Time for some Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author....later this afternoon will be Haunted Bookshop to get me through meetings tonight....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sam Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.​


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a gifted Montecristo Edmundo robusto. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this chilly day.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished smoking my home mixed VaPer in this.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Le Petite Robin in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Tabac Manil Le Petite Robin in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


That is some good stuff there!! @Piper sent me some and I had no idea what I was missing.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Frogmorton bayou 2002









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

La brumeuse









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking a gifted Montecristo Edmundo robusto. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this chilly day.


Wow! Jim Inks smoked a cigar! That's newsworthy.


----------



## bostoneo

Pistachio










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in ring grain billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mississippi River in my "Real Briar" Rhodesian. Drinking watered down sweet tea as it's almost 10pm. "Mississippi River," is good tobacco. I wish I had bought some of the reserve in Veteran's Day to give that $10 donation as this is good stuff.

I'm really liking Rhodesian style Briars. Great pipes to be held or clenched. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Mississippi River in my "Real Briar" Rhodesian. Drinking watered down sweet tea as it's almost 10pm. "Mississippi River," is good tobacco. I wish I had bought some of the reserve in Veteran's Day to give that $10 donation as this is good stuff.
> 
> I'm really liking Rhodesian style Briars. Great pipes to be held or clenched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic! You timed that perfectly.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Have enough left for a couple or three bowls. Working to work in couple of minutes.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just enjoyed some Frog Morton cellar in the Savinelli saint nick. School's out all next week so I'm looking forward to having more time soon!


----------



## Champagne InHand

More Mississippi River this morning. Just as good in the morning. Like smoky fig newtons in the bowl with some spice and kick. Very enjoyable with just ice water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished the last of my EMP tin.....now smoking Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48. Looking forward to rotating in the Holiday blends starting next week!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Blackwoods Flake thanks to @*JohnBrody15* in the Radice poker. Give a pat to John & Brody for me


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smokers in the Patton (1970) movie.



















I am smoking Rincon De La Pipa No. 1.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Light of the Universe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Blackwoods Flake thanks to @*JohnBrody15* in the Radice poker. Give a pat to John & Brody for me


There's John right there. He's a good boy lol. Sweetest dog ever. Brody's in dog heaven but I'll let him know you mentioned him! He was definitely not a sweet dog. He was a runt of the litter beagle with a huge chip on his shoulder lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

2000 Friedman & Pease Inverness in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Trying for the life of me to get this bowl of peretti d 9575 to burn right. Using my new savinelli 623 Roma bent bulldog. It's classified as a ribbon cut but there's chunks in there. I️ might have packed it too tight and it kinda tunneled

.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I thought I would try some Mississippi River in my Real Briar apple sitter, using on of these tube filters that just have a touch of fiber in them that are meant to catch ash, to see if I could taste any difference. I pulled the small holes plug that normally sits in the stem. There is a minimal difference but enough that my nose and mouth/retrohale seem off. The drink is sweet iced tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> Trying for the life of me to get this bowl of peretti d 9575 to burn right. Using my new savinelli 623 Roma bent bulldog. It's classified as a ribbon cut but there's chunks in there. I️ might have packed it too tight and it kinda tunneled
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be afraid to use that poker and stir it up. You can retake once it's going well again. I get this with some ribbon, cake or even flake at times. But I use that poker or the scraper the relight and tamp back down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

JohnBrody15 said:


> Trying for the life of me to get this bowl of peretti d 9575 to burn right. Using my new savinelli 623 Roma bent bulldog. It?s classified as a ribbon cut but there?s chunks in there. I️ might have packed it too tight and it kinda tunneled
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the looks of this pipe.


----------



## huffer33

JohnBrody15 said:


> There's John right there. He's a good boy lol. Sweetest dog ever. Brody's in dog heaven but I'll let him know you mentioned him! He was definitely not a sweet dog. He was a runt of the litter beagle with a huge chip on his shoulder lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for your loss, and for sticking my foot in my mouth (again...).

John looks like a cool dog, great expression there!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Mjskia

Ending the evening with a bowl of Wilke Bestmake.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to resize the filters as it was wet and a bit too long, which ruined the bottom of my Mississippi River bowl.

This time I am using the same Real Briar apple sitter with SPC Deception Pass in the bowl. 
I'm much more familiar with this blend and I definitely notice the filters presence, so a big "no" to the filters of any kind from now on.

The drink in Sweet creamed chamomile tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful T-Bone steak and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## blackrabbit

Some Plum Pudding in this neat churchwarden that stands up on the the end.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with a bowl of Wilke 10 Downing Street. Another fine blend from Wilke .


----------



## Champagne InHand

This morning I am trying my first bowl of C&H haunted book shop. At least I think that's what it is. I didn't have readers on when I grabbed the sack, but I don't think it's Night Train or the sack of Dunhill 965 as I've had the Dunhill before. I using my Rhodesian Briar. The tobacco has a bit of black pepper spice in it. Hopefully it will grow on me. Very different than I had expected reading about it.

The drink is sweet, creamed Earl Grey tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ll need to try that Plum Pudding, after being so impressed with the Mississippi River blends along with Snoqualmie Falls and Deception Pass. 

I’ll have to read up on Downing Street. 

Does anybody think that the Mississippi River Reserve or Plum Pudding Reserve warrant their very high price tag? Lots of great comments on both of them, but I’m wondering if the addition of more VA tobacco actually makes them, “that” much better than the regular blends?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Champagne InHand said:


> I'll need to try that Plum Pudding, after being so impressed with the Mississippi River blends along with Snoqualmie Falls and Deception Pass.
> 
> I'll have to read up on Downing Street.
> 
> Does anybody think that the Mississippi River Reserve or Plum Pudding Reserve warrant their very high price tag? Lots of great comments on both of them, but I'm wondering if the addition of more VA tobacco actually makes them, "that" much better than the regular blends?


I really like the regular Plum Pudding, and just ordered some of the reserve. It was $25 for 4 oz. which does not seem too expensive. I will let you know what I think when I try it.


----------



## Hickorynut

FM in the Brog43 out of the gate this morning.....for me...jury is out on the Plum Pudding, but the Wilke 10? Solid gotta have in my book......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a carved meer,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Since the weather is cooperating I decided another bowl was needed and chose Mississippi River again. 

I decided to try both reserves for myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Shortcut to Mushrooms in the Brog67 while I field all the requests that people make the day you are leaving for a couple days....sheesh!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SPC Plum Pudding in the meer


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

huffer33 said:


> Sorry for your loss, and for sticking my foot in my mouth (again...).
> 
> John looks like a cool dog, great expression there!


No worries! Brody's been gone for a long time. I don't think I ever mentioned that. But it's all about the sentiment anyway! Plus I think I heard Brody's beagle howl in the night saying, "hey thanks for thinking of me."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Frog Morton cellar. The pipe is one of my firsts, 2003 savinelli pipa bent billiard. @Mjskia, I'm pretty sure this pipa started out the same color as the savinelli bulldog from my earlier pic, or st least very similar. I always thought it was cool how the color faded and changed over the years.









@Champagne inhand. Thanks for the tips about the pick. I've been shy with the pick but I'm finding it to be more useful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1990s VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, few hours of strong rain in the morning but now everything looks quiet in Athens sky.










I am smoking Borkum Riff Ruby.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D King Cake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with real sugar is my drink. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Hickorynut

Something oddly satisfying about a cup of fresh ground coffee and a bowl of Lane 1q as the afternoon light wanes......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful T-Bone steak and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


Jim, how did you manage to get hold of tobacco from forty years in the future? :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of G&H Kendall Dark Vanilla in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Jim, how did you manage to get hold of tobacco from forty years in the future? :grin2:


I think we passed 2012 already, man! :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Rainier Levant in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Russ O's Old Glory in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner with a bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Talking holidays with my sister.


----------



## Mjskia

After a long day of doctors appointments, I finished with a big bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake. It is one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> After a long day of doctors appointments, I finished with a big bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake. It is one of my absolute favorites.


I like PS LNF too. Hope the doctors appointments were routine!


----------



## blackrabbit

Dunhill nightcap in my clay tavern pipe, with some chamomile tea to end the day.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> After a long day of doctors appointments, I finished with a big bowl of PS Luxury Navy Flake. It is one of my absolute favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> r
> 
> I like PS LNF too. Hope the doctors appointments were routine!
Click to expand...

I've been out of work since the 24th with a back injury. I was seen by my neurosurgeon today, and he's sure it's an herniated disc. He scheduled a MRI to be sure. Looks like possible surgery.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> I've been out of work since the 24th with a back injury. I was seen by my neurosurgeon today, and he's sure it's an herniated disc. He scheduled a MRI to be sure. Looks like possible surgery.


That's no joke. Acute back pain can morph into chronic back pain if it it's not attended to. I wish you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Uhle’s Christmas Blend 2011 in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hi Kids!

I just returned from celebrating my 21st, with my wife at a swanky steak and blue crab joint. We had a $300 gift card that my wife received from work about 9 months back. We tried buying as much as possible, without being bored or rude. I had 3 side cars while waiting for our tables. They comped us some poor excuse for sparkling wine as it was an anniversary, but it's the thought that counts. 
Big Ribeye for me, which really didn't look like a typical ribeye and 2 king crab legs. Anyhow we celebrated. My wife deserves that for putting up with me.

Okay, shssh. Now to the other highlights of the night.

My MM Cobb pipes cane in today. The strangely unique freehand with vulcanite stem, a Mark Twain with Plastic stem, which I plan on giving to a friend, and a Washington, with 5th Avenue bottom. Now I know that this means a tapered Cobb, at least I have some bearing in the Cobb world. The MT came straight too to bottom with a plastic stem that fits these strange filters I was compensated, by accident from P&C. Either way I was anxious to break in and test a Cobb after only knowing Briars.

I broke in the Washington before we left with my personal mixture of B&G 12 oz., mixed with 4 oz., of Frogmorton.

Since I had never experienced a Cobb I attributed the sweet mixture of Black & Gold Virginia and other American tobacco with the English styled Frogmorton as being the breaking in of the Cobb, but as I finished I found the sweet and smokiness from the Latakia along with hints of Cavendish and Louisiana perique quite unique of weird. I appreciated it for what it was towards the end of the bowl.

Now that this Washington has been through a bowl, I fired it up with H&H AJ's VaPer and it's very different from a Briar but fun in that you really just taste the tobacco, though maybe a hint of sweet corn Cobb at first.

Thanks so much for the forum commenting I could buy vulcanite stems. I really like them although much more thin in a non-Briar pipe. I'm enjoying my second bowl in this pipe sling with some sweetened, creamed chamomile tea to wet the mouth and palate. 









While still preferring the Briars, mostly because of familiarity, I get the USA love for a good Cobb pipe. These need to be smoked much slower as they heat up so much quicker. I definitely prefer them to a Stanwell Borkum Riff as they aren't too heavy, but for the most part must be held or clenched.

I am quite excited to break in the Freehand tomorrow. Both the Washington and the Freehand were designed for non-filtered vulcanite stems. The Mark Twain came with a plastic stem, which is just a bit different than acrylic stems on Briars. Let's face it, acrylic is just a different form of plastic. I find my acrylic to be just as sensitive to teeth clenching as any of my vulcanite stems.

The VaPer seems to be made for the Cobb pipe and tastes good. Not as good as the SPC blends in Briar but good.

I am excited to give the Mark Twain with its filter capable plastic stem as well as the vulcanite stem meant for the Freehand and Washington to a local friend who only has one pipe of Briar. He's a Turkish guy married to a Vietnamese gal, and happy to see the different parts of the USA. The vulcanite on the MT makes it a bit long but I think he will appreciate the new pipe. He's never bought anything tobacco related online. I hope it opens his eyes to what is available.

He's excited to see both the Rocky Mountains, the Cascades and the Ozark Mountains.

So my newest question, does anybody have experience smoking a MM Ozark hardwood pipe. I was tempted to buy a cherry wood and a maple.

After all Briar isn't a specific wood but a Briar is similar to a bramble, which is a place of thorny woods, where berries tend to grow in abundance. I have a Briar patch in my back yard. I have a tree that used to be a thorny bush. The Briar tree has a 4 inch base trunk and needs to be cut down. I'm curious as to drying it after cutting it up and kiln drying the sections.

Anyhow quite a night. Much enthusiasm towards Cobb's and curiosity towards the maple and cherry hardwood Ozark pipes.

I love the different Briar pipes I've been exposed to. I have a great grandfather that whittled baby rattles without sand paper with just patience and his thin blade knife. I'll have to snap a picture of the single church shape rattle that has round balls on the inside. It must have taken tremendous patience. My father had 3 of them and each son received one after he passed.

Handcrafted woodwork is amazing. The Cobb's and Briars are pretty cool too.

Be well fellow pipers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Sounds like a wonderful evening. Happy anniversary. So great having you on the pipe side trying out pipes and tobaccos and sharing your impressions!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, we had rain in the morning here in Athens but till the sunset the sun show up.










Planta Jacaranda.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a 1974 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording with a thin black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Hi Kids!
> 
> I just returned from celebrating my 21st, with my wife at a swanky steak and blue crab joint.
> 
> So my newest question, does anybody have experience smoking a MM Ozark hardwood pipe. I was tempted to buy a cherry wood and a maple.
> 
> After all Briar isn't a specific wood but a Briar is similar to a bramble, which is a place of thorny woods, where berries tend to grow in abundance. I have a Briar patch in my back yard. I have a tree that used to be a thorny bush. The Briar tree has a 4 inch base trunk and needs to be cut down. I'm curious as to drying it after cutting it up and kiln drying the sections.
> 
> Anyhow quite a night. Much enthusiasm towards Cobb's and curiosity towards the maple and cherry hardwood Ozark pipes.
> 
> I love the different Briar pipes I've been exposed to. I have a great grandfather that whittled baby rattles without sand paper with just patience and his thin blade knife. I'll have to snap a picture of the single church shape rattle that has round balls on the inside. It must have taken tremendous patience. My father had 3 of them and each son received one after he passed.
> 
> Handcrafted woodwork is amazing. The Cobb's and Briars are pretty cool too.
> 
> Be well fellow pipers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! We celebrated our 20th this summer.

Just a point of clarification and sorry for nerding out but it is literally my job... You have to watch out for the jargon terms and common names in botany. That is the general sense of briar, but in the pipe world it is pretty specifically a part of a "tree heath" shrub _Erica arborea _in the heather family Ericaceae (blueberries, rhododendron, etc.) that occurs in the Mediterranean. It is basically the root crown, and has a burl like grain pattern (burls come from pathogen damage and don't have the "straight" aspects). The first pic is a pipe briar, the second pic is live Manzanita (source of less desirable "mission burl") for reference of where that occurs.



















I have been reading about these plants for decades as a big chunk of my research publications have been on symbiotic root associations they form. This has gotten me quite interested in a "strawberry wood" pipe, which comes similarly from "Strawberry Tree" (_Arbutus unedo, _also Ericaceae) - reported to be lighter, possibly sweeter, and otherwise similar to briar desirable pipe qualities, with great ring grains.










Sorry for the bramble ramble, I haven't tried a hardwood MM.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Breaking in the monstrous Freehand MM Cobb pipe with H&H AJers VaPers. Drinking iced sweet tea.

This morning I had a much anticipated bowl of SPC Mississippi River in the fully broken in Washington Cobb and was a bit disappointed, however that may be partially do to scalding my tongue last night on some hot tea.

However, I'm experiencing that same sweet corn flavor breaking in the Freehand. I really think Cobb's are great for VaPer and Burley mixes. I haven't tried a full English mix in one yet of heavy Latakia, but there is definitely an adjustment period. This Freehand a monster in size an bowl capacity. Not for dog walking, but more for porch sitting or being relatively still even with the vulcanite stem. Tall pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Have enough left for one more bowl. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished smoking Wilke Bestmake, and trying to decide what to end the evening with.


----------



## Mjskia

Well, PS Luxury Navy Flake it is.


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Congrats! We celebrated our 20th this summer.
> 
> Just a point of clarification and sorry for nerding out but it is literally my job... You have to watch out for the jargon terms and common names in botany. That is the general sense of briar, but in the pipe world it is pretty specifically a part of a "tree heath" shrub _Erica arborea _in the heather family Ericaceae (blueberries, rhododendron, etc.) that occurs in the Mediterranean. It is basically the root crown, and has a burl like grain pattern (burls come from pathogen damage and don't have the "straight" aspects). The first pic is a pipe briar, the second pic is live Manzanita (source of less desirable "mission burl") for reference of where that occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading about these plants for decades as a big chunk of my research publications have been on symbiotic root associations they form. This has gotten me quite interested in a "strawberry wood" pipe, which comes similarly from "Strawberry Tree" (_Arbutus unedo, _also Ericaceae) - reported to be lighter, possibly sweeter, and otherwise similar to briar desirable pipe qualities, with great ring grains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bramble ramble, I haven't tried a hardwood MM.


Love the botany education brother. I grow grapes. It's always a good time to learn more in life. I always thought that pipes were sought after from the abnormal burls you see in trees. These are highly prized things for log cabin owners especially in Alaska where those with the coin, choose to buy logs with big bucks for inside and the polish them up.

I personally believe burls in trees to similar to skin moles or benign tumors in the body. It's pretty insane when pathology cuts through any benign tumor as things like hair, teeth, small bones and even an insect ear with the cartilage and everything inside them. I see the different Briar pipes and it was pretty obvious that the funkier the burl the more fun the attempt at making a pipe as long as it could be structurally intact.

I read up a bit on pipes made from zebra wood and saw some mixed reviews about them cracking after several uses.

That strawberry wood Rhodesian looks great.

While we do have loads of berry filled briars/brambles here, I too see the strange burls at the bases of these bushes that turn into trees as competition to reach the sunlight happens every season. I even have burls, near where many of my grape vines have been grafted in to American rootstock that's supposed to be more disease resistant.

It's crazy as the oldest of my vines is about 12 years of age. I ripped out several vines 3 years back and right at ground level some of these 8-9 year old vines were 6-7" in diameter. Watching the competition within the Briar between black raspberry vines, and Concord grape vines, trying to wrap around apple trees, as well as thorny three trunk currant bushes/trees is something of a great hands on education. This is a place where the song birds go to survive for a few weeks after the chicks have flown from the hatching nest. The insane amount of thorns discourages animals like skunks, and pretty much anything larger than a squirrel from trying to push on through. They stay there about 2-3 weeks until the chicks start to hit their puberty. It one of the reasons not to tear the Briar patch out of the backyard.

All this while I pondered which tobacco should I choose and which pipe for a cold night after waking up just a few hours after falling asleep too early.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we had clouds early in the morning here in Athens but the sun just came with 18°C but the Meteo guys said that a storm is on the way.










I am smoking J.M Boswell Rum River.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 waterside









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Good morning. The wife is off to Manhattan for a holiday shopping trip with a gal from work, for the day.

I'm smoking Ashton Guilty pleasure. My first aromatic and I did not know this was an ark at the time of purchase at the [email protected] It's a Cavendish, Virginia and Carolina Burley blend that has aromas of vanilla, mango and exotic citrus. From the burn it smells nice in the air. Definitely mango and some mandarin orange and maybe a touch of the vanilla. It might have been a good mix if I was an indoor smoker but that aromatic tongue bite is there if you are careful. I'm drinking a sweet creamed Earl Grey tea.

No worries on the aro. My friend likes aros, and I'm giving him a Tom Sawyer Cobb this week, so I will add this too.

Smoking in my Stanwell Borkum Riff briar pipe. 









The use of a softee, makes this pipe tolerable. Though it has to be my least favorite briar pipe without doubt. I does look pretty though.

Enjoy your Saturday men.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Second bowl while staying warm it the tub. Mississippi River is the tobacco in a Peterson's Bent Billiard with vulcanite stem. Warm, sweetened, creamed chamomile tea is the drink. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in the Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## bostoneo

No cigar lounge today. Darn car died. Sooooo university flake










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking 10 Downing Street.


----------



## JohnBrody15

About to partake in some Peretti blend D 9575 in the saint nik.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Last of the uni flake 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Parade of the 122 Hellenic American Independent Infantry Battalion, Carson, Colorado, on April 10, 1943. It was *the only time* that a foreign flag was allowed to parade with a US military division next to the US flag in American soil.










The Battalion Commander was Major Peter D. Clainos, the first Greek born American to graduate from the West Point Academy and a co-founder of the Sons of Pericles. A demanding task master, Major Clainos vowed that he would not allow his men to embarrass themselves or the Greek People and made certain they were well trained and in outstanding physical condition.
When the "Greek Battalion" was disbanded, most of its members were transferred to infantry units that fought in both the European and Pacific Theaters. One hundred-sixty members of the Battalion volunteered for a small elite commando group that fought with the Greek Resistance in Greece as members of the Greek/US Operational Group, Office of Strategic Services.










I raised a glass of red wine in the dinner and now i will raise a bowl of Orlik Club Mixture in the memory of those brave soldiers.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## bostoneo

HH bold ky flake first time, digging it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some Frog Morton Across The Pond.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Almost dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner with a bowl of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big&Burly in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Frog Morton cellar in the no name straight billiard. Just binged on the first few episodes of the Punisher on Netflix.

Can't get tapatalk to upload my pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

SPC Snoqualmie Falls in the Peterson’s bent briar. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have light rain here in Athens with some sun intermissions.










In my pipe was DTM Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## bostoneo

This bold ky flake is strrrrong









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Burly Flake in a Armentrout Squashed Tomato


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am watching the Purgatory (Chistilishche/Чистилищe) a 1998 movie, is about the 2th Chechen War










while smoking Mac Baren Dark Twist.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This morning I walked the dog smoking the Peterson's 1/8 Bent Briar and a bowl of Mississippi River.

This afternoon I'm smoking the Peterson's Emerald spigot with a bowl of SPC Deception Pass. Drinking Ginger Ale with a splash of Sailor Jerry's spiced rum and a water back while warming up in the tub.

Silly Tapatalk and or iOS is acting up with photos again. I'll try later.










Yes. Tapatalk is doing pictures again. A fickle app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished what is likely my last bowl of tobacco. It was my very enjoyable luxury navy flake. 

I'm contemplating giving up pipe smoking, and sticking with cigars. Keep an eye on the classifieds for four nice Lorenzo pipes and lots of fine tobacco.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mjskia said:


> Just finished what is likely my last bowl of tobacco. It was my very enjoyable luxury navy flake.
> 
> I'm contemplating giving up pipe smoking, and sticking with cigars. Keep an eye on the classifieds for four nice Lorenzo pipes and lots of fine tobacco.


Bummer that you have fallen out of love. I find both very enjoyable. In the cold months the pipe has me quite happy. Last night I lit up a cigar. It was enjoyable but the cold sucked part of that happiness from me.

I had another bowl of the SPC Deception Pass in the same Peterson's Emerald spigot. I seem to really love VaPers. It not that I don't enjoy others but the English blends are just so very different.

Best of luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Regents flake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, we have 16°C here in Athens.










Poschl Exclusive Cavendish.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dunhill EMP in the straight mm country gentleman cob. Drinking a cup of death wish coffee. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I have to add... I recently bought a corona old boy lighter. I have to say that after buying several cheaper lighters for my pipe, this one makes all the difference. It lights every single strike, and has a nice weight in your hand. It feels better to hold than the xikar pipeline. I'm very impressed with it. They may be a touch expensive, but I think every serious pipe smoker would benefit from grabbing one if they can.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake......mmmm mm good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dunhill 965 in a Washington MM Cobb with Samurai Chai tea. This was so good. Maybe Cobbs are more fit for the great English blends. Maybe it was the drink but great smoke altogether. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sutliff Christmas spice in the estate sale bent billiard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Got a fair report from the doctor today... nothing serious outside a bad cold virus. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.

For some reason, I can't "like" others posts. Maybe that will fix itself soon?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the movie "The 33" (2015) about the incident with 33 miners in Chile










while smoking House of Smoke No. 5.


----------



## bostoneo

Peterson Irish flake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

JimInks said:


> Almost finished smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late '50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Got a fair report from the doctor today... nothing serious outside a bad cold virus. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.
> 
> For some reason, I can't "like" others posts. Maybe that will fix itself soon?


Sometimes I have to refresh the page for the "like" to work.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally home after a long Anniversary weekend with the Mrs. Had some very good cigars and piping along the way. Did stop at a "Tinderbox" in Raleigh yesterday. The store was about empty (really, no joke). I did manage to collect a couple ounces of Captain Spice (Tinderbox Blend) and a tin of Ashton Guilty Pleasure. I wish I could have collected more, but I have everything else he had in stock (LOL). Now enjoying a bowl of Nightcap in the Brog39.........


----------



## blackrabbit

H H Mac Baren Vintage Syrian in this briar calabash earlier today on a dog walk. Tasty stuff getting better farther down the bowl.


----------



## Piper

blackrabbit said:


> H H Mac Baren Vintage Syrian in this briar calabash earlier today on a dog walk. Tasty stuff getting better farther down the bowl.


By God, you live in a beautiful place!

I was out of town for my nephew's wedding. No chance to pipe or cigar. Now smoking HH Vintage Syrian in new meer. :smile2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> By God, you live in a beautiful place!
> 
> I was out of town for my nephew's wedding. No chance to pipe or cigar. Now smoking HH Vintage Syrian in new meer. :smile2:


That is a fantastic pipe!! The red really works on it.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Afternoon Delight in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Medium Virginia Flake in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. This will finish my open stash (the rest is aging), and I'm thinking about what straight Va. to replace it in my rotation.


----------



## bostoneo

Bold ky flake









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some hazelnut blend from the local










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was a pile smoking fool today. Since we had snow and my daughter was coming home for the Turkey Day break, I smoked many pipes, with quite a few blends. 

Dunhill 965 twice. 
SPC Mississippi River
SPC Deception Pass and 
Esoterica Pembroke. 

‘‘Twas a good day. 

I watched the movie “Groundhog’s Day,” and am catching up on “Stranger Thing’s” season 2. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55

D&R Rimboche SJ in a Corn Cob Nation 2017 POY


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hi everybody from Greece, we have sun here in Athens and 14°C.










Planta Νo 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> By God, you live in a beautiful place!
> 
> I was out of town for my nephew's wedding. No chance to pipe or cigar. Now smoking HH Vintage Syrian in new meer. :smile2:[/quote @Piper...that's pretty sporty! And I have to blame you (not thank  ) that I have my first tin of Vintage Syrian in wait....btw..we'll need the pic of you with the smoking jacket reading a Christmas Story posted with that pipe...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

And we're off. Finishing FM in the Brog67 and preparing Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying some old Ironsides in the mark Twain cob with some black rifle coffee. I am in full 'Murica mode. If I flexed my biceps you'd see cartoons of WW1 era tanks.......Popeye reference btw.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Davidoff flake medallions for my first smoke on my estate Savinelli Signature. This is really a beautiful pipe. So easy to hold. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Phone chatting with a buddy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland Blackwoods in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm an hour late for Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just fired up the Peterson’s Emerald spigot Bent Billiard with SPC Mississippi River in the bowl. I do really like this Mississippi River and have almost gone through 4oz like candy. 

I will say that smoking that tall, wide Savi Estate pipe with mega bowl made me realize why the Davidoff flake medallions scores so high in that VaPer section of TobaccoReviews.com. I only bought 2 tins of them but could easily buy a pound of tins and have no regrets. 

Enjoy your shortened work week. I’m quite enjoying seeing how much my daughter has grown up in these past few months. It’s good to have her back home for more than a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Nightcap in the Turin Rustic. This will get me to dinner









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Still trying to break-in this monster Freehand Cobb pipe with Vulcanite stem. Using a tall bowl of H&H AJ's VaPar

Because of the tall cobb on this one, I could totally see using the inexpensive filters that just are tubes that have ash catchers on them. Had I realized earlier I could buy separate vulcanite stems, I probably would have stuck with the Washington and a Mark Twain.

The MM website wasn't very clear when ordering what the difference between the bottoms meant. I got 5th Avenue, just because it was the default. Later, buying the Mark Twain, I also bought what was the default and it was straight and unfinished. I kind of like this dark stain on the Freehand, but love the classic clear coat on the Washington. Maybe the unfinished will grow on me.

Drinking a juice mixture while relaxing in the tub after dinner out with friends. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful crab cakes dinner and am about half way through this bowl of McClelland 1992 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## bostoneo

Killed off frogmorton sample!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JackKnife Plug in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finished off the night puffing away in the Peterson’s Emerald Spigot with a bowl filled with Ashton’s Guiltily Pleasure. While it has some mango and citrus aromatics it’s not as bad as some I’ve tasted. I actually was able to enjoy it much more using a P-Tip stem that doesn’t directly hit the tongue. 

A nice way to end the evening. I like piping. Maybe too much. I think I could probably pipe all day and do nothing else. That’s pretty dang scary. I’ll start taking days off and smoking the shirt cigars when the wind isn’t crazy. 

Damn. I never thought I would become a pipe junky, but the different tobaccos, the different pipes with different tobaccos, rally are fun. They make cigar smoking seem incredibly expensive. 

While I have shoved a pretty good sum into piping in less than 6 weeks, I’ve spend at least 10x as much on cigars. 

That’s seems crazy. I do like a good cigar. It’s nice that they age so gracefully too and in Summers are my first choice. 

But if I could pipe indoors, in a vented room, like down in my basement, I would probably pipe on hot, wet Sumner days. 

I doubt high humidity is as much a factor like with a great but long and pricy cigar. 

Happy holiday week pipers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Working and listening to The Fred Allen Program.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, the sun in present here in Athens with 17°C.










Charatan No 27.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Listening to George Harrison solo work.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Kicking off with Dunhill 965 in the Brog39

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JackKnife plug in a carved meer,


----------



## Hickorynut

Enjoying Tinderbox Captain Spice in the Brog43

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting this afternoon with Dunhill 965 in the Peterson's Emerald spigot with sweet and creamy chai tea. A bit cold and windy today. Near freezing with scattered snow expected.

I'm watching "The Hunt for Red October." It's been awhile since seeing this film.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burly in a Armentrout Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A follow up bowl of H&H AJ's VaPer. It tasted nowhere as good as the 965, so following the movie, I've reloaded with another bowl of 965. Same Emerald pipe. Cleaned quickly and made a pint of the Sidecar mixed drink. Just a bit strong, so I'll need to let some ice melt.

I've got the house to myself so time to find another movie or series. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Rainier Levant in a Savinelli 320 Punto Oro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Woodbridge in a Sunflowered meer,


----------



## Hickorynut

Fresh Kona Coffee and HH Old Dark Fired. ..mmm Good!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

huffer33 said:


> Rainier Levant in a Savinelli 320 Punto Oro


That's a good looking pipe. I actually mulled that one over for a bit.

You have to appreciate the great wood working, the burls and such on the many briar pipes that are available and crafted throughout time.

I think I'm good on pipes for a bit.

I am tempted to reload once more with a VaPer blend of the remaining H&H and Deception Pass I had sitting at the bottom of 2 tins. 2+ more hours before the others come back to the house and we head over to the SILs house for a birthday dinner.

No smoking around the niece and nephews and it's too chilly to walk on the street. Luckily the hound dog is fast asleep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> That's a good looking pipe. I actually mulled that one over for a bit.
> 
> You have to appreciate the great wood working, the burls and such on the many briar pipes that are available and crafted throughout time.
> 
> I think I'm good on pipes for a bit.
> 
> I am tempted to reload once more with a VaPer blend of the remaining H&H and Deception Pass I had sitting at the bottom of 2 tins. 2+ more hours before the others come back to the house and we head over to the SILs house for a birthday dinner.
> 
> No smoking around the niece and nephews and it's too chilly to walk on the street. Luckily the hound dog is fast asleep.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks it is a keeper for sure. I'm good on pipes too but I'm still going to treat myself to one of the Puff PIY which is looking really nice and closing soon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greece 479 BC, after the legendary victory of Greeks against persians the altar of the city of Plataea had no fire because the barbarians destroy it thus according to the customs the city has a "miasma". Sacred fire must come from the Delphi were the Sanctuary of Apollo is, someone had to bring it and fastest as he can.
One of the soldiers which fought in the battle was Euchidas, he volunteered to run to Delphi although he was tired from battle. He started running without second thought because his mission was sacred he must cover a distance of 1000 stadium [equivalent to 185 kilometers] through gorges, narrow paths, rocks, rivers and mountains without stopping!
Euchidas having the Gods in his side will manage to arrive in Dephi and take the Holy Fire, will be purified at Kastalia Fountain, will wear a laurel wreath and take the Holy Fire and return to Plataea in 24 hours to deliver it without any delay for rest!
When he lit the fire on the altar that had been set up to celebrate the victory in the battle, he embraced his fellow soldiers and exhausted passed away in their arms. In his grave they carved the phrase: «Ευχίδας Πυθώδε τρέξας ήλθοε τώδ' αυθημερόν» which means «Euchidas ran to Pythia and returned the same day».










The route now it's 107,5 Km, you can see it in a video on the map:





I am smoking McClelland grand orientals Yenice Agonya in the memory of my brave countryman.


----------



## Piper

Second bowl today trying to color the new meer like @OneStrangeOne's two beauties. First bowl was PS Luxury Navy Flake. Second was GLP Embarcadero. Because I don't want to be an inadvertent bad influence on @Hickorynut:wink2:, I have to admit I preferred the PS to the GLP this time.

I'm a slow smoker. Each bowl lasts me several hours. If I had a hot tub like @ChampagneInHand, I'd be a prune-a very happy prune by the looks of it. I hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Balkan Sobranie Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Second bowl today trying to color the new meer like @OneStrangeOne's two beauties. First bowl was PS Luxury Navy Flake. Second was GLP Embarcadero. Because I don't want to be an inadvertent bad influence on @Hickorynut:wink2:, I have to admit I preferred the PS to the GLP this time.
> 
> I'm a slow smoker. Each bowl lasts me several hours. If I had a hot tub like @ChampagneInHand, I'd be a prune-a very happy prune by the looks of it. I hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving.


That is certainly a "stately" pipe. I would be afraid of getting it dirty...:grin2:


----------



## Piper

Dirtying up the "stately" meer with bowl number 3 today: GLP Virginia Cream. Really pleasant smoke!


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful bourbon and brown sugar beef dinner with a bowl of McClelland 1992 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Mjskia

Well, so much for giving up the pipe. Just finished a bowl of FM Across The Pond, now getting ready some Elizabethan.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid. I have to tell you that ethnic Greek people are some of my favorite people. My father graduated from pharmacy school and opened a pharmacy with his two best friends that were Greek. Almost every diner around my area are operated by Greek families. My dad used to have me help him with the computers before he passed. He always used the password
"2Greeks " in honor of his friends. My father was raised in the most ethnically diverse place in the Rocky Mountains during the Great Depression, and during WWII. Anglo Mormon and non Mormon alike including both Scots, Welsh and Irish, then Italian & Mexican Catholic, German and Danish Lutheran and Greek Orthodox. Also Japanese before internment camp days.

Each had a very storied history of their people. Everybody got along and accepted others as equals in the coal mines and helped each other garden in Summer in the tiny spaces, shared each other's holidays with respect and all the kids played together.

It was probably one of the times that we didn't have as much ethnic tension as we do today thanks to mass media and hysterical social media.

As children of poor coal miners we heard of all the traditions of the many cultures from the Mexican day of the dead, to the Greek mythological and historical sagas, the Germanic traditions of course the Celtic and Anglo-Saxon stuff etc.

People could be proud of their history without it offending others and people actually respected this.

I love that you share these stories in case there are others that haven't heard or have no idea of a people history and common bonds.

Thanks for sharing.

Tonight post in-laws, I'm back in that tub, smoking a Peterson's Emerald, a favorite these days, and a bowl of Ashton's Guilty Pleasure with Erinmore Flake on deck.

It is below the freezing point now with cold NW winds blowing down on us.

I do spend way too much of my day in the hot tub, but it's a medical thing and is not always pleasurable. It takes a lot of work to keep it clean, especially in Winters. But it's the most therapeutic thing for chronic migraine type headache. The blood just can't pulse through the head as it's trapped in the torso and body's limb, while the head remains above the hot water. It is quite hard on the skin which is why maintaining the waters pH, chlorine, mineral content and using skin conditioner... is very important. It sure beats taking rescue medications way too often which mess with the rest of the body's system. Kind of like the Frog on the Frogmorton can trapped in his small pond.

Anyhow, watered down Concord grape juice/berry mixture to drink.










I really love this pipe. My priciest and most loved because it makes mild aromatics pleasant as well as working with many other blends.

If you get the chance and can swing it, snag a Peterson's with the vulcanite P-tip stem. You will love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for about a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this sample of Tabac Manil Le Petite Robin in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Twilight Zone.


----------



## JimInks

The last smoke of the day is Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for three bowls or so.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with 20°C.










Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up FM in the Brog48, next up is Sutliff Christmas Spice in the Brog67









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Finished off my HH bold ky flake sample, loved it! Great taste and easy to smoke flake










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Nana Ivarsson design by Stanwell,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke as I prepare to visit my sister for Thanksgiving.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Well, so much for giving up the pipe. Just finished a bowl of FM Across The Pond, now getting ready some Elizabethan.


Glad you're hanging in there. Pipes are just so darn enjoyable to collect and smoke. Best of all, you can usually smoke them indoors.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in the new Altinok meer. The tobacco is pleasantly aromatic and very mild—which is good because I went to bed last night with tongue bite. I can't smoke it at a stately pace, however, because it burns beautifully right down to bottom of the bowl. 

The coloring process seems to have plateaued ... I think I might as well change pipes. So here's the last meer pic for awhile...


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Sid. I have to tell you that ethnic Greek people are some of my favorite people. My father graduated from pharmacy school and opened a pharmacy with his two best friends that were Greek. Almost every diner around my area are operated by Greek families. My dad used to have me help him with the computers before he passed. He always used the password
> "2Greeks " in honor of his friends. My father was raised in the most ethnically diverse place in the Rocky Mountains during the Great Depression, and during WWII. Anglo Mormon and non Mormon alike including both Scots, Welsh and Irish, then Italian & Mexican Catholic, German and Danish Lutheran and Greek Orthodox. Also Japanese before internment camp days.
> 
> Each had a very storied history of their people. Everybody got along and accepted others as equals in the coal mines and helped each other garden in Summer in the tiny spaces, shared each other's holidays with respect and all the kids played together.
> 
> It was probably one of the times that we didn't have as much ethnic tension as we do today thanks to mass media and hysterical social media.
> 
> As children of poor coal miners we heard of all the traditions of the many cultures from the Mexican day of the dead, to the Greek mythological and historical sagas, the Germanic traditions of course the Celtic and Anglo-Saxon stuff etc.
> 
> People could be proud of their history without it offending others and people actually respected this.
> 
> I love that you share these stories in case there are others that haven't heard or have no idea of a people history and common bonds.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Tonight post in-laws, I'm back in that tub, smoking a Peterson's Emerald, a favorite these days, and a bowl of Ashton's Guilty Pleasure with Erinmore Flake on deck.
> 
> It is below the freezing point now with cold NW winds blowing down on us.
> 
> I do spend way too much of my day in the hot tub, but it's a medical thing and is not always pleasurable. It takes a lot of work to keep it clean, especially in Winters. But it's the most therapeutic thing for chronic migraine type headache. The blood just can't pulse through the head as it's trapped in the torso and body's limb, while the head remains above the hot water. It is quite hard on the skin which is why maintaining the waters pH, chlorine, mineral content and using skin conditioner... is very important. It sure beats taking rescue medications way too often which mess with the rest of the body's system. Kind of like the Frog on the Frogmorton can trapped in his small pond.
> 
> Anyhow, watered down Concord grape juice/berry mixture to drink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this pipe. My priciest and most loved because it makes mild aromatics pleasant as well as working with many other blends.
> 
> If you get the chance and can swing it, snag a Peterson's with the vulcanite P-tip stem. You will love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A very gracious post @ChampagneInHand. I agree with everything you so eloquently wrote. And I echo your appreciation of the Greek history lessons @sidStavros provides.

I didn't realize the hot tub was therapeutic. Seems like a creative solution to dealing with migraines. They sound horrendous. I get vascular headaches but the really severe ones, fortunately, have become fewer and further between. Be well.


----------



## Hickorynut

Shortcut to Mushrooms in the brog48....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms in the brog48....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hickorynut I sent you a PM hit me back please.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay many different Peterson’s pipes today but I started with Dunhill 965, the moves to Ashton’s Guilty Pleasure. I cut out on the large family Thanksgiving extravaganza as I don’t do dessert much as I prefer appetizers or a cheese plate instead. Once again I am tubing and smoking a bit of Mississippi River before I compare it directly with SPC Mississippi River Reserve. 

As far as headaches, mine can be quite vascular in nature. They aren’t typical migraines or clusters, but a bit of both. Like you I have had a slight decrease. Different medication profiles, addition of Botox which works great minus the crash as it wears off 3 weeks early, but insurances just won’t do it earlier because the studies went 13 weeks, even though post-approval studies show 80% responding positively need it every 10 weeks. Quite debilitating and can leave you feeling quite isolated. I’ve had them to some degree since 1993, when I got infected with encephalitis while deployed. 

As you get older you get better at coping and more creative with treatments. Changing things up, is never fun, but you have to, every few years. The hot tub has been in the mix now for 8 years. Worth every penny of the purchase price and upkeep, especially in the colder darker months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Same Peterson's Emerald Spigot with a freshly opened tin of SPC Mississippi River Special Reserve. This gives new meaning to a solid cake brownie. Thus far the tobacco is great, but still need to work through a few bowls to see if it's "that" much better than the regular MR. I have 2 x 8 ounce tins of regular Mississippi River. The reserve is definitely good but I'm not giving up on the standard fare yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Home after a fun Thanksgiving dinner that couldn't be beat, and happy not to be on the Group W bench. Have a quarter of a bowl left of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Almost finished with this bottle of 7-Up.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Back to the regular SPC Mississippi River. For now this is what I prefer. That may change, but for now the Special Reserve gets to develop some age on it. 

Drinking watered down Guava-Pineapple juice. I’m watching Snatch. Funny movie that I haven’t seen in ages. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

The Balkan sobronie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a small bowl. Ice water and floaty li'l ice bergs who sing and dance is my evening drink.


----------



## MattT

bostoneo said:


> The Balkan sobronie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the pipe, but what really caught my eye is the totes in the background.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## bostoneo

MattT said:


> Like the pipe, but what really caught my eye is the totes in the background.
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Ohhh heh. Wife making me move all 6 of them to basement so heavy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

bostoneo said:


> Ohhh heh. Wife making me move all 6 of them to basement so heavy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive collection you got going there.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a twin bore Radice,


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co dark Birds Eye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching The Adventures of Superman.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Michael Apitz White Blend.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I've been watching the Three Stooges and am almost finished with this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, so much for giving up the pipe. Just finished a bowl of FM Across The Pond, now getting ready some Elizabethan.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you're hanging in there. Pipes are just so darn enjoyable to collect and smoke. Best of all, you can usually smoke them indoors.
Click to expand...

I was going to post up my pipes, and tobacco, but it looks like I need 100 posts first. I'll be listing them and the pipe roll, and tobacco pouch I made when I reach 100.


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm going shopping in comfort.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Mcclelland 40th anniversary in a Tsuge Tokyo 552.

Wife kicked me out so she could do the tree. Nice crisp day here for a fire and it warmed up nicely out as I was finishing.


----------



## Champagne InHand

C&H Night Train. These are serious brownies as well. Quite a tasty blend.

Using the partially sandblasted Savinelli Signature Estate with vulcanite stem. Drinking iced sweet tea as we will approach 50F today. It's Sunny, but Wintertime Low Sun bugs my eyes. Trying to avoid a headache so wearing the dark sunglasses.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching The Quiet Man.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, quiet night here in Athens with 13°C. The below photo is a place few kilometres away from my home, a classmate from school works there and i have visit it many times for lunch.










I am smoking Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried the F & K Lancer Slices in a briar tomato. I thought the tobacco was excellent and think I'd be happy to smoke it often.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Mississippi River Special Reserve in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baked ziti with sausage, and half a chocolate meringue pie for dessert. Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching Gunsmoke: Return To Dodge.


----------



## Piper

Captain Black White in Peterson ebony spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto business 134 poker with a gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own 55.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

10 to Midnight in a sunflowered meer


----------



## Champagne InHand

Earlier this morning I had a bowl of Frogmorton On the Town in a Washington Cobb with vulcanite stem. 

Now I’m trying out Savinelli Autograph sandblasted Egg with a bowl of Dunhill 965. 

The other Savinelli didn’t do so well with the brownie C&H Night Train. It just needed constant attention. This 965 seems perfect for the egg. 

Drinking iced sweet tea. 


Why Tapatalk is refusing this photo has me mind-boggled. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Captain Black White in Peterson ebony spigot.


Very nice Pipe. I was tempted to buy a Black double banded Peterson's spigot or grab another Emerald but am happy changing things up to the red, but that black series looks great. I'm sure it smokes amazing too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice Pipe. I was tempted to buy a Black double banded Peterson's spigot or grab another Emerald but am happy changing things up to the red, but that black series looks great. I'm sure it smokes amazing too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It' my first Peterson. I had my eye on it for awhile but your posts tipped me over. I've smoked it only one time but it does smoke great. I love the fact that you can remove the stem mid-smoke and blow moisture out of it. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished chatting with my neighbor and also smoked a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of 1990s VaPer Three Nuns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03 with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Live and Let Die.


----------



## JimInks

Just opened a tin of 2013 Capstan Blue and am smoking it in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just got back in from a quick ride around the property. Settling in with a bowl of PS Luxury Bulls-eye Flake in the Brog43....I packed this bowl cannon ball style and it is really good.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Drizzling here. Loaded up the Washington Cobb with C&H Night Train and it's a tasty mix.

No issues that showed earlier in the Savi Signature with this mix. I did make sure to crumble it all and let it dry a bit before loading the Cobb.

Drinking iced sweet tea review NCAA football while watching Wisconsin-Minnesota. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the: Zona Hostil or "Rescue Under Fire" (2017) a great war movie based on a real story,












> The crew of a medical helicopter suffers an accident when helping a joint force of USA and United Nations troops under Spanish command division in Afghanistan. The Spanish army has only one night to organize the rescue of the crew and injured, but what seems routine turns into hell once they receive the order to rescue the helicopter as well. Things only get worse when during the night a huge concentration of Talibans begin surrounding them.


women soldiers also participated as co-pilots, medics, machine-gun users etc and i am smoking Ocean Liner Black & Gentle in a Stanwell.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching The Man with the Golden Gun.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Gigmaster

Working on a bowl of Frog Morton On The Bayou in a Missouri Meerschaum straight Spindle pipe, and drinking a cup of fresh ground 8 'O Clock Columbian coffee, while watching the last season of _Longmire_ on Netflix. Life is good.....


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful cowboy steak and potatoes dinner, and the rest of the chocolate meringue pie as I am part way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching a lecture by David McCullough about the founding fathers.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Burke's Law.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Potlatch in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a 2004 smooth dark brown long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about tobacco.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Argentina Cavendish.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brog67....I really enjoy how this pipe style puts the bowl smoke in my nose, adds a great sensory layer...I'm getting chocolate and brown sugar...or I could be loco....either way very enjoyable!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

My parents, brother's family, and my son and I headed up to Walnut Creek California to my other brother's house for Thanksgiving. I've been smoking bowls of Daybreak and Cup o Joes Adirondack Mardi Gras. I brought some Sutliff Christmas Spice and Peretti Thanksgiving Day from this year. I never got to them though.

I've got about an hour till I head to the airport so I'm gonna see if I can sneak in a bowl or a short cigar.


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> My parents, brother's family, and my son and I headed up to Walnut Creek California to my other brother's house for Thanksgiving. I've been smoking bowls of Daybreak and Cup o Joes Adirondack Mardi Gras. I brought some Sutliff Christmas Spice and Peretti Thanksgiving Day from this year. I never got to them though.
> 
> I've got about an hour till I head to the airport so I'm gonna see if I can sneak in a bowl or a short cigar.


Have a safe flight....and do it!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Have a safe flight....and do it!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thank you for the safe flight wishes! Just started raining and there are no covered areas at this smoke free hotel :vs_mad:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SPC Mississippi River in the old bent billiard with PLIP system. With watered down sweet tea. It’s really hard not to love Mississippi River. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Russ’ Tastykake in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in Castello "Castello" squat Canadian. Another winner from GLP.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the










while smoking Amphora Full Aroma.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog43. Prepping some Ashton Guilty Pleasure in a MM Country Gentleman, my first bowl of this did not flip my skirt....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sam Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Motzek Dork’n Berger in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am watching the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while smoking Amphora Full Aroma.


How do you like Amphora Full Aroma? I find it to be the best OTC there is, and better than a lot of expensive blends.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Haunted Bookstore in the old Peterson’s bent billiard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson’s Emerald double silver band with H&H AJ’s VaPer and ice water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

I tried Esoterica- Stonehaven in my meer lined briar. Very good and rich. I see why people like it. I like it too.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Founding Fathers in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Roy Orbison: Black and White Night.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 194 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Roy Orbison: Black and White Night.


Great show. Lots of great people as his backing band.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we had light rain before and now clouds with some some intermissions here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mjskia said:


> How do you like Amphora Full Aroma?


I can't say that it's a good tobacco, propably a "so and so" that's why i smoke him rarely. Yes it's a low price but i have many better options in my cabinet, something [i don't know if it's the burley or the virginia] in this tobacco bothers my taste. :serious:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm just finishing up a bowl of SPC Mississippi River from a tin I just opened. Enjoying the Emerald double silver banded Peterson's so much. This was almost the perfect smoke. Not touching up, just a tap or two. Lasting about 50 minutes to an hour. With sweet tea.

Just watched Ep. 4 of "Mr. Robot," Season 3. 









Very smooth cool bowl, great show if you have been following it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## huffer33

FMC thanks to @JohnBrody15 in La Savinelli 504 Punto Oro bulldog with meer lining and vulcanite stem. Yummy, great stuff and this pipe is a fantastic smoker.












JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with real sugar is my drink.


Wow, that is some antique tobacco!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Reloaded the Emerald Peterson’s after a quick clean with C&H Night Train. A touch high on the nicotine but tasty. 

Cooking chili for tonight’s dinner and just watched the next “Mr. Robot,” episode. 

Happy Monday pipers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Dunhill apple. Stonehenge is a unique blend with a slight perfume taste to begin with. I like the hint of perfume but will try to use only this pipe for all Lakeland blends. The one downside from Stonehenge—for me, YMMV—is the nic hit. After smoking it, I have to take a break.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Breaking-in the new Peterson's red dip double silver banded bent billiard/egg with spigot system, using Davidoff flake, which are Navy VaPer coins.

It's pre-carbonized but you can still taste that newness and a touch of the finish. I'm pigging pretty quickly as I want it to burn a bit hot. After that I'll reload with Mississippi River.

Drinking OJ/Pineapple Juice mix.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and meat balls dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 1992 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for about half a bowl. It won't go to waste!


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in Castello 55 Vergin.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge in Dunhill apple. Stonehenge is a unique blend with a slight perfume taste to begin with. I like the hint of perfume but will try to use only this pipe for all Lakeland blends. The one downside from Stonehenge-for me, YMMV-is the nic hit. After smoking it, I have to take a break.


well I'm buying some that then for sure.....


----------



## JimInks

McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to The Lone Ranger.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Living vicariously through you guys right now. Stressed with credential work and substitute teaching. When I get overwhelmed, I hermit up, and find it hard to take smoke breaks.......If only I could smoke the pipe on the school yard during recess and lunch. Don't they realize that a teacher who thoughtfully smokes a pipe adds +5 intelligence +10 wisdom to every student??


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> well I'm buying some that then for sure.....


&#128077; It's gooood stuff!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 14°C although the Meteo guys say that we may have a light rain in the afternoon.










Jess Chonowitsch T13.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Had the craving for some Basil Rathbone tobacco, so I'm smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Msaon while I wait for Mad Dog Russo at the top of the hour. Suzy and Molly are snoozin' after a hearty white meat of chicken and veggies lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog43, now smoking Shortcut to Mushrooms in the Brog67...

Earlier I had Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog39 and Dunhill 965 in the Brog48. ....meetings,meetings,meetings...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Rot Blend 51.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Seattle Evening in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Death Valley Days.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul Olsen B/S HVID Balkan MOB in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just finished a bowl of SPC Mississippi River in the newest Red Peterson’s. The toughest part of a new pipe is breaking it in. 

A bit too much ash in the mouth towards the end, but it was necessary to build up the caking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and saffron rice dinner with a bowl of Sterling Chairman of the Board in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Edward G. Robinson tobacco in Andrea Gigliucci acorn.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Edward G. Robinson tobacco in Andrea Gigliucci acorn.


Atta Boy!! :laugh2:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished up a bowl of Dunhill 965 in my Emerald Peterson’s Spigot with warm, sweet and creamy chamomile tea to drink while watching “The Long Road Home,” on NatGeo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

W.O.Larsen 1865 in Castello 55 Vergin. San Pellegrino grapefuit soda is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is present in Athens and we have 15°C outside.










Rattray's Red Rapparee.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My noon pipe bowl has DE Meat Pie in it. It's the first excellent burning bowl for the new Peterson's red spigot. This must mean that it's finally broken in. The mix tastes wonderful with sweet creamed chai tea.










Up next is the Emerald bent billiard Peterson's with Dunhill 965 on deck. I just returned from a blustery dog walk so I just climbed into the tub

I bought these little Stanwell pipe holders for enjoying on the patio. They come in handy. 









Because they were on sale they cost about $4 and seem well worth it, for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Last bowl of Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author until I place my next order.... ; (









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Coke made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## blackrabbit

Plum Pudding Special Reserve in this little pop-eye style briar on a dog walk around town. Very tasty and smooth tobacco and I love the lightweight easy to clench pipe.


----------



## Piper

Breaking in Radice AeroBilliard (reverse calabash) with half a bowl of MacBaren's 7 Seas Regular.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Balkan Beauty in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Just got back from the doctor, who congratulated me on being a non-smoker after checking my lungs. Said he was surprised I ever smoked. Smart fella, there.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Phone chatting about tobacco.


----------



## Mjskia

Well, I gave myself a one week break from pipe smoking and just finished a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture. I really enjoyed it and have decided to stick with pipe smoking. Maybe I just needed a slight break.


----------



## blackrabbit

Cornell and Diehl- Sansepolcro in my bamboo briar. Pretty good tobacco, different and interesting.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Well, I gave myself a one week break from pipe smoking and just finished a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture. I really enjoyed it and have decided to stick with pipe smoking. Maybe I just needed a slight break.


Welcome back Brother......I knew there was a reason I did not act on the PM.... .... But if you make some more pouches...lets talk!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Then, it's time for pizza!!!


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I gave myself a one week break from pipe smoking and just finished a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture. I really enjoyed it and have decided to stick with pipe smoking. Maybe I just needed a slight break.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Brother......I knew there was a reason I did not act on the PM....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... But if you make some more pouches...lets talk!
Click to expand...

I'm a bit impulsive at times, and sometimes regret my decision. I'm glad I took a break and have it another go. If I pick up more leather I'll be happy to make one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Breaking in Radice AeroBilliard (reverse calabash) with half a bowl of MacBaren's 7 Seas Regular.


Very cool pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the “real Briar” Rhodesian with another bowl of DE Meat Pie. 

It’s so interesting that every blend tastes just a bit different in different pipes. I really liked this in the Peterson’s this morning. Just a bit different in this bowl that’s just a hair larger and more with less bend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Champagne InHand said:


> Very cool pipe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after stuffing myself with pizza as I smoke a bowl of Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. Watching The Phantom.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Meraaa from Greece, nice sunny day here in Athens with 15°C outside.










James J.Fox Provost.


----------



## huffer33

Rainier Levant in a Punto Oro 320. I had to revisit this combination - I get some nice mint hits from this in the wide bowl.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up some FM in the Brog67, getting ready for some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog43....gonna miss my daily Edward G Robinson today......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting early today with a bowl of FM on the town in the red dipped Peterson's egg. Drinking sweet creamy Earl Grey. I had to visit the dentist for a check of a root issue so I'm up early. Usually I'm settling in for the great hibernation this time of year. I do not like mornings but they are better with a nice pipe filled with good tobacco and a hot tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Esoterica Tobacciana Blackpool while thinking that i couldn't imagine that there will be a day that i couldn't say "He" or "the Lord" for God due to linguistic neutrality.
Did you saw this few days ago? Church of Sweden to stop clergy calling God 'he' or 'the Lord' in bid to crack down on gendered language
No pipe photo tonight, i have bad mood due to matters like this one.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Red Virginia in the red Peterson’s spigot. Drinking Polar Seltzer raspberry & lime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Cornell and Diehl - Super Balkan. I thought it was pretty good. Smooth and no bite.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Just got back from watching Thor, which was a fairly decent movie. My mother-in-law is taking us out this evening for my birthday dinner.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Just got back from watching Thor, which was a fairly decent movie. My mother-in-law is taking us out this evening for my birthday dinner.


Happy birthday Jim!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Just got back from watching Thor, which was a fairly decent movie. My mother-in-law is taking us out this evening for my birthday dinner.


29 again this year? Happy Birthday buddy

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Just got back from watching Thor, which was a fairly decent movie. My mother-in-law is taking us out this evening for my birthday dinner.


Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## blackrabbit

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Just got back from watching Thor, which was a fairly decent movie. My mother-in-law is taking us out this evening for my birthday dinner.


Happy Birthday you pipe tobacco reviewer extraordinaire! ipe:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

blackrabbit said:


> Cornell and Diehl - Super Balkan. I thought it was pretty good. Smooth and no bite.


Very interesting pipe. It looks like a "stubby" calabash and, based on the size of the shank, possibly a reverse calabash. How do you find it?

Sorry, I couldn't get the picture of your pipe to attach.


----------



## blackrabbit

Piper said:


> Very interesting pipe. It looks like a "stubby" calabash and, based on the size of the shank, possibly a reverse calabash. How do you find it?
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't get the picture of your pipe to attach.


It is an HS studios pipe. It is some asian company. It smokes great! They make many really interesting art like pipes, briar and morta wood. I bought it off ebay from a very cool seller who gave it to me for free after they messed up. I bought a couple of their low end ones which are called "road town". The lower end ones tend to have minor flaws in the briar but smoke good and look cool in my opinion. The pop-eye style and the bamboo shank one I posted pictures of ealier in this thread are those type.


----------



## Piper

blackrabbit said:


> It is an HS studios pipe. It is some asian company. It smokes great! They make many really interesting art like pipes, briar and morta wood. I bought it off ebay from a very cool seller who gave it to me for free after they messed up. I bought a couple of their low end ones which are called "road town". The lower end ones tend to have minor flaws in the briar but smoke good and look cool in my opinion. The pop-eye style and the bamboo shank one I posted pictures of ealier in this thread are those type.


I had a look at HS Studio pipes on eBay. Very creative. Some of those pipes are so-called reverse calabashes-meaning there's a large chamber in the stem that collects moisture and allows the smoke to cool. It's an interesting concept. I'm not sure it really works but it's fun to experiment with.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful birthday dinner at a Japanese buffet with a bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.

Thank you for the birthday wishes, fellas. I really appreciate it. I've had a great day.


----------



## Hickorynut

Deep in data...now smoking Tinderbox Cap'n Spice daydreaming about sleeping....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoking McClelland Captain Cool in Radice AeroBilliard with Thursday Night Football on in the background.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Rumcake in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is warming us with 19°C here in Athens.










Goût de Myrtille Doux.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ole Joe Kranz in the Brog48









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Now, just finishing C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. A bottle of Summit Sparkling Ginger Beer; no alcohol, made with pure cane sugar, and botanically brewed, is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Enjoying some MacBaren 7 Seas Royal in the 4th Generation 82 Natural...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peretti thanksgiving day blend in the no name briar and some iron bean coffee. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Dreams of Kadath in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## huffer33

Old Dark Fired ready rubbed, first bowl for me in this '71 Dunhill 101 Tanshell group 4 gold army bent billiard with a small crack in the band and an ebonite stem. It's a keeper - smokes great and it is quite light and graceful compared to the Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my drink for the evening.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Old Dark Fired ready rubbed, first bowl for me in this '71 Dunhill 101 Tanshell group 4 gold army bent billiard with a small crack in the band and an ebonite stem. It's a keeper - smokes great and it is quite light and graceful compared to the Dublin.


I knew you'd love it! The blast on that Dunny is magnificent and the army mount with the gold band is really special. It's a beauty! Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

My first tin of Dunhill Mixture 965 in a bent Peterson (describing it that way makes me :smile2.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching Maverick.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sunset Breeze.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Old Dark Fired ready rubbed, first bowl for me in this '71 Dunhill 101 Tanshell group 4 gold army bent billiard with a small crack in the band and an ebonite stem. It's a keeper - smokes great and it is quite light and graceful compared to the Dublin.


She's a looker! Really nice find!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

This past week has been pretty much hit & miss for me, no time to really prep anything or sit and actually enjoy it, so I simply stuffed a pouch with whatever I know will burn easily on the go, mostly Nightcap, 965, Viprati and Davidoff Scottish Mixture.
I did manage to get in a bowl of SG St James Flake late last night,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Sobranie of London The Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Some great looking pipes here. I’ve slowed down as I wait for a medical consult it I’ve nervously smoked a few bowls of 965, Frogmorton on the Town and I actually didn’t mind the Match Bourbon Street. It’s not overly aromatic but a pretty simple blend. It tastes more like a sweet rum spray than a bourbon spray, but all of that is so subjective. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Lone Ranger.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Phone chatting about the world!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, as you have seen in hundreds of phtoso the coffee is the "necessary accompaniment" in my pipe smoking so take a look what created in the final step of preparation. This is not just another crema for coffee...this is coffee poetry!










I fixed the tv-antenna on the roof so the wife's whimpering stopped so calmly i enjoy Robert McConnell Latakia Flake while watching Vietnam war documentaries.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Dayyy from Greece, as you have seen in hundreds of phtoso the coffee is the "necessary accompaniment" in my pipe smoking so take a look what created in the final step of preparation. This is not just another crema for coffee...this is coffee poetry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the tv-antenna on the roof so the wife's whimpering stopped so calmly i enjoy Robert McConnell Latakia Flake while watching Vietnam war documentaries.


Sid, you are obviously someone who cares about doing the right thing and doing things right. That coffee is coffee poetry indeed. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

Finally had a bowl of Penzance from @MattT .. Shoulda waited till the taste of the taco hell burrito left my pie hole... All I tasted was Diablo sauce.. (ha, just realized..taco hell serves Diablo sauce..irony or coincidence?...lol)

Gotta give it another chance real soon..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2000 Friedman & Pease Inverness in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Finally had a bowl of Penzance from @MattT .. Shoulda waited till the taste of the taco hell burrito left my pie hole... All I tasted was Diablo sauce.. (ha, just realized..taco hell serves Diablo sauce..irony or coincidence?...lol)
> 
> Gotta give it another chance real soon..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Penzance and Taco Smell.....that's like Lobster Tacos....so ironic in my mind for some reason......I chuckled....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Dreams of Kadath in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching The Lone Ranger marathon even though I own the series unedited on DVD.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific pot roast dinner with a bowl of 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching a panel discussing the history of public affairs programming in the 1970s on C-Span 3.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in 6117 Amber Root Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Have enough left for a couple bowls. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Uhle’s Bishop’s Move in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I couldn’t help smoking a bowl of DE Meat Pie, while watching some of the playoffs. It’s a very good blend that can hold its own against basic FM and Dunhill 965. This had been opened a few weeks back. It’s burned easily down to a fine ash without much effort or care. A fine English pipe tobacco, regardless of who made it for the STG. Very enjoyable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, wonderful sunny day with 21°C in Athens.










Black & Elegant Vanille.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in l'Anatra panel. The tobacco tastes sweeter as you go down the bowl. It's a gray early afternoon but it looks light nighttime with the flash.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Now, I'm just past the half way mark of this bowl of Sobranie of London The Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, i am watching the: "A War" (Danish: Krigen) ,it's a 2015 war drama










_Company commander Claus M. Pedersen and his men are stationed in an Afghan province. Meanwhile back in Denmark Claus' wife Maria is trying to hold everyday life together with a husband at war and three children missing their father. During a routine mission, the soldiers are caught in heavy crossfire and in order to save his men, Claus makes a decision that has grave consequences for him - and his family back home._

while smoking Mac Baren Mixture Aromatic (filtered water beside me) in a Fe.Ro pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Maverick.


----------



## Piper

McClelland Captain Cool in recently restored size 3 Root Briar Dunhill. It's a treat smoking a small, light pipe with a slender bit for a change.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## blackrabbit

Some Dunhill Elizabethan in my bamboo-poker briar. Good stuff. 
Then some F & K Lancer Slices in my clay tavern pipe. Very tasty stuff!

I am really enjoying the pipe hobby!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## blackrabbit

JimInks said:


> Now smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Perry Mason.


Awesome! You have been smoking pipes for one more year than I have existed. That is so cool you still have the first one you got.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and ematballs dinner with a bowl of Butera era Pelican in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

blackrabbit said:


> Awesome! You have been smoking pipes for one more year than I have existed. That is so cool you still have the first one you got.


Thanks. This pipe isn't a great smoker, but it does well enough with the right blends, and is a valued pipe, having been smoked thousands and thousands of times over the years. Wouldn't part with it for anything.


----------



## Mjskia

Finishing up a bowl of Elizabethan, and have a bowl of Nightcap at the ready.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> McClelland Captain Cool in recently restored size 3 Root Briar Dunhill. It's a treat smoking a small, light pipe with a slender bit for a change.


Very nice pipe, Piper.


----------



## Hickorynut

Foggy evening with a chill coming up the river. Dunhill 965 Bulk in the Brog48. I think the bulk is better burning and tasting than the tin.....Just my humble opinion.....


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Foggy evening with a chill coming up the river. Dunhill 965 Bulk in the Brog48. I think the bulk is better burning and tasting than the tin.....Just my humble opinion.....


965 is my favorite blend. I have not yet tried the bulk, but I think I need to give it a try. Tins locally are just very expensive.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Planta Rum & Maple in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoked some Dunhill Nightcap in the 2003 Savinelli Pipa bent billiard. I think it's a "677" according to smokingpipes.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching a documentary about President Eisenhower & The West on C-Span 3. Then, off to work.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Yorktown 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black lucite stem. Have just a few bowls left. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Work's done, and I'm smoking Watch City Slices in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Meraaa from Greece and the sunny Athens.










Peter Stokkebye Black Truffle.


----------



## Mjskia

Out for a dog walk smoking Twist Flake in the Dublin.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Out for a dog walk smoking Twist Flake in the Dublin.


Really like that look and style pipe!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out for a dog walk smoking Twist Flake in the Dublin.
> 
> 
> 
> Really like that look and style pipe!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, Hickorynut... This one is a fantastic smoker as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tried a bowl of SPC Potlatch this morning. It may take some getting used to, as perhaps I had preconceived expectations, but a decent blend. 

Used the Peterson’s Red spigot. 
Always amazed at how much moist, ash/powder/tar gets on the stem base. Wiping it off after every bowl or even more frequently is a must for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

After some crappy news at the eye doctor...I am going to enjoy this bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a Brog39.....with some Kona coffee.....ahhhh relaxing....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Plum Pudding in a tomato shaped briar. Very good smoke!


----------



## JimInks

Been out all day, but I'm home now and smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Finishing some Wilke Bestmake in this one. Hanging in my shed


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> After some crappy news at the eye doctor...I am going to enjoy this bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a Brog39.....with some Kona coffee.....ahhhh relaxing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that bud!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying some Match Bourbon Street in the Emerald Spigot. I don't mind the spray so much through the P-LIP if I can keep the bowl cool. It has a very nice retrohale to it. A basic blend but sometimes that's not a bad thing.

Of the two aromatic tobaccos i think I actually prefer it over the mango and citrus from Ashton's Guilty Pleasure. I have a local buddy who really likes aromatic blends as he smokes inside his enclosed porch at home. I'm giving him the GP along with a Briar sitter this month.

With ice water. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Sorry to hear that bud!





Hickorynut said:


> After some crappy news at the eye doctor...I am going to enjoy this bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a Brog39.....with some Kona coffee.....ahhhh relaxing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I'm sorry to hear you got bad news too. I hope it's something that can be remedied. :frown2:


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 965 from the tin in the chubby AeroBilliard. This blend is new to me. Not my favorite but mild and smokeable.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful home made chicken soup dinner, and am almost half way through this bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Watching The Stranger starring some copy cat actor who thinks he's me!


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Enjoying some Match Bourbon Street in the Emerald Spigot. I don't mind the spray so much through the P-LIP if I can keep the bowl cool. It has a very nice retrohale to it. A basic blend but sometimes that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Of the two aromatic tobaccos i think I actually prefer it over the mango and citrus from Ashton's Guilty Pleasure. I have a local buddy who really likes aromatic blends as he smokes inside his enclosed porch at home. I'm giving him the GP along with a Briar sitter this month.
> 
> With ice water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see you had the same experience with the Ashton I did. Cant seem to like it. its not "bad".......


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I'm sorry to hear you got bad news too. I hope it's something that can be remedied. :frown2:


for a phenominal fee.....:grin2::grin2:


----------



## JimInks

C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Going to work in a minute or two.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O Larsen Classics.


----------



## Hickorynut

I took a poll and everyone in the office agreed, HH Old Dark Fired in the Brog48 with a fresh cup o joe!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## shamalamastreetman

My own personal mixes. Right now, Mix #18 "Sweet and Spicy" which is a Black Cavendish base (50%), Smyrna (30%), Latakia (10%), and Perique (10%).


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Going through the trade samples I just received.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting a new oven installed.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

FM in the Brog67....gloomy afternoon.....I think some Sutliff Christmas Spice is in order next......


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Almost done with this sample. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I got back from the DMD. Looks like I'll have to repeat a root canal but he doesn't think I'll need the bone graft or sinus lift... yet! I can live with that.

Smoking SPC Plum Pudding Reserve. This is a 4 star tobacco for certain.

It reminds me of a more game and pleasant Penzance that actually is still in stock at places. So I ordered 4 more tins. My lighter crapped out on me so I picked up a P&C lighter while I was there too.

Smoking the Peterson's Green Spigot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Briar Patch King's Ransom in the memory of Markos Botsaris, one of the most respectful person in the Greek Independence War of 1821 against turks.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markos_Botsaris
In Strasbourg they gave his name in a square, in Paris on a road and in a Metro station.










Here in the Military Museum of France his weapons and his pipe.










Yes, he was "one of us".


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 (Bulk) in the Rossi Vittoria Author with a Braggs Berry ACV drink. Been wanting to pair tjis for awhile.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Briar Patch King's Ransom in the memory of Markos Botsaris, one of the most respectful person in the Greek Independence War of 1821 against turks.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Markos_Botsaris
> In Strasbourg they gave his name in a square, in Paris on a road and in a Metro station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the Military Museum of France his weapons and his pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he was "one of us".


That is one cool pipe he had!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Der Pfeifenladen #50 in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Very enjoyable so far.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and meatballs dinner, and am almost half way through this bowl of Der Pfeifenladen #300 in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP The Virginia Cream in Peterson ebony spigot (no relation to Jimminy Cricket). Took half a bowl of careful cadence to get this to behave!


----------



## JimInks

D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my open stash, durn it!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Dreams of Kadath in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo since I wasn't able to earlier today.


----------



## NightFish

Probably Frog Morton, Magnum Opus, Northwoods, Plum Pudding Reserve or Quiet Nights in the pipes ... that's mostly what I've been smoking lately, with a little Trout Stream, Optimum, or Blood Red Moon every now and then to mix things up.

Gotta love Amanita season.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens but the temperature is low at 10°C.










Danske Club Vanilla.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

NightFish said:


> Gotta love Amanita season.


In Greece we call them Manitaria or [in slang language] Manites

?????? - ????? ????????? | agriamanitaria.gr

and for Amanita which needs extra precaution due to phallotoxins and amatoxins:

?? ????? Amanita | ?? ????? ??????? | ????? ?????????

I have tested as a kid many times back in parents home but now in town we buy only packaged, my wife loves them.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Probably Frog Morton, Magnum Opus, Northwoods, Plum Pudding Reserve or Quiet Nights in the pipes ... that's mostly what I've been smoking lately, with a little Trout Stream, Optimum, or Blood Red Moon every now and then to mix things up.
> 
> Gotta love Amanita season.


That's some life imitating art right there...beautiful!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm having a bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. About a third of the way through it now. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Kicking off another gloomy day with Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48. I have about three bowl left in this tin....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.

Seeing fewer people post lately. How about some more company from lurkers. :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying my second bowl of SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve in the Peterson's Emerald Spigot. Siping the last bit of a glass of sweet iced tea while snow lightly falls. I just finished watching "Revolutionary Road,". Just a bit disturbing and thought provoking look into the late 50s.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Rossi Vittoria Author. ....a fresh cup of Kona to keep warm tjis drizzly afternoon.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Rossi Vittoria Author. ....a fresh cup of Kona to keep warm tjis drizzly afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I like that pipe a lot. How does she smoke?


----------



## Mjskia

Out for a walk smoking some Navy Flake in this Lorenzo.


----------



## JimInks

Finally got a little sleep, but I'm awake and am just past the alf way point of this bowl of Der Pfeifenladen #50 in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for one more smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> I like that pipe a lot. How does she smoke?


It does really well. No filter!....I just need more practice csnnon ball packing coin in it. The PS Luxury Bullseye does b ed tter in the Brog for some reason

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## blackrabbit

F & K- Sterling Balkan in a cheap old meerschaum. I really like F & K blends thus far.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## Hickorynut

All the earlier tea talk....bah...Ole Joe Kranz in the Carey with......creamy tea... 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Only have a few more bowls left in this tub.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful apricot glazed ham, sweet corn and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Der Pfeifenladen #300 in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Wilke Dummerston in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying Mississippi River Special Reserve in a Spigot. I think the regular MS is better or that the Reserve isn’t worth the extra coin. Still I’m enjoying it. Perhaps it will be better in a different pipe like a Cobb or a straight Rhodesian. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Have enough left for about three bowls.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece with 16°C, noisy morning here in Athens, municipal workers pruning the trees on the road so there are traffic regulations etc.










McClelland Mc Raspberry.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had a plate of ham and eggs and am now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem. Watching Cagney and Bette Davis in The Bride Came C.O.D. I also DVR'd a passle of EGR movies since his birthday is on the 12th.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. At some point, sleep will hit me.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished Dunhill 965 in the Brog39, now gearing up for D&R Three Sails in the Brog48. I'm hot and cold in this blend....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished PS Bullseye Flake and now packing some FM Across The Pond.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dunhill Royal Yacht in my old Peterson's mounted Bent Billiard, while drinking some chai tea in the cold.

I forgot how much smaller the bowl is on the mounted versus the spigots. It may be only a tenth on an inch less wide and a quarter inch less deep but that makes a big difference. The pipe is so much lighter but smoking time is considerably reduced.

I haven't really spent much time smoking this Dunhill. I'll need to try it in several pipes to get a better idea of it. For now a touch of spice, grass with just a hint of sweetness and medium nicotine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Dayyy from Greece with 16°C, noisy morning here in Athens, municipal workers pruning the trees on the road so there are traffic regulations etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McClelland Mc Raspberry.


I really like that pipe Sid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Firing up some 4noggins bald headed teacher in the Peterson Halloween straight billiard. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Firing up some 4noggins bald headed teacher in the Peterson Halloween straight billiard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some good stuff right there!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

After that unsatisfying bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht I thought I should change things up completely. Now I'm giving SPC Potlatch another go in the partially sandblasted Savinelli Signature estate. I'm just sipping on this one trying to take in all the flavors.

Cruising Netflix for anything worth watching. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> After that unsatisfying bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht I thought I should change things up completely. Now I'm giving SPC Potlatch another go in the partially sandblasted Savinelli Signature estate. I'm just sipping on this one trying to take in all the flavors.
> 
> Cruising Netflix for anything worth watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In terms of Netflix, Arrested Development is always good. Portlandia, the Office, and I really liked the Punisher series. I just started "Dark" which looks interesting......1st Season of Stranger Things is another good one....


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Deciding what to have for lunch.


----------



## JimInks

On this chilly day, I had a slice of pizza and soup, and am half way through this bowl of Der Pfeifenladen #50 in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm just finishing up a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve in the Savinelli Signature. I've been fighting a headache all day. Smoking different blends has let me take the focus off the headache. 

Not much accomplished other than enjoying bowl after bowl. Though I think I have a little tongue bite after the Potlach. Interesting to taste the vinegar and ketchup in the Potlatch though. I do prefer the PP special reserve more in the Peterson's spigots.

I guess the day wasn't a total waste. Now I'm off to eat leftovers inna taco salad for lunch.

I enjoyed watching a strange movie called "The Discovery."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Haven't been in here as much as I'd like lately. But I'm having some Dunhill EMP in a country gentleman cob. Drinking mountain dew. Outside enjoying the weather with an Audiobook. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Froggy went a courtin and he did ride.... FM in the Brog67 with Columbian Supremo! (kcup du jour )









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Gotta take care of some chores outside and it’s 20F. So I fired up some Five Brothers in a MM cob to mellow out the chill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, i am smoking Samuel Gawith St. James Flake in a Savinelli, filtered water beside me while reading the news and i remembered what i read 2 months back and still i am trying to understand:

_She argues that the a disproportionate number of math educators are white, while the study itself teaches mostly Greek and European-established methods_
Illinois professor says math 'perpetuates*white privilege' | Daily Mail Online
_Teaching the Pythagorean Theorem or "pi" in geometry class perpetuates white privilege by giving the "perception that mathematics was largely developed by Greeks and other Europeans."_
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/oct/25/professor-geometry-perpetuates-white-privilege-bec/









if she is suffering from "tongue bite" in pipe smoking will she accept to fix her problem while using *mathematics* to measure the bowl size, the bowl hole, the size of the filter etc?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Just back from a walk on this chilly night. Had a very enjoyable bowl of Wilke Black Raspberry in my Country Gentleman. Anyone who likes aromatics should give this blend a try.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## huffer33

@NightFish those are awesome pics!



Sid.Stavros said:


> In Greece we call them Manitaria or [in slang language] Manites
> 
> ?????? - ????? ????????? | agriamanitaria.gr
> 
> and for Amanita which needs extra precaution due to phallotoxins and amatoxins:
> 
> ?? ????? Amanita | ?? ????? ??????? | ????? ?????????
> 
> I have tested as a kid many times back in parents home but now in town we buy only packaged, my wife loves them.


I searched for Manitaria and it looks like a wonderful recipe - I'll try it next year.

Those in the pictures have muscarine/muscimol -


----------



## Champagne InHand

Match Bourbon Street in the bowl of the Peterson’s red spigot with PLIP. Still fighting this dang headache. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chili and cheese dinner and am part way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching documentaries on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Piper

PS Luxury Navy Flake in Amorelli *** chimney/pot. Watching Thursday Night Football with half an eye.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of SWRA in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco on this cold evening. We may get some snow.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## huffer33

Going to brave the cold for a quick bowl of Rainier Levant in a natural Missouri Pride with a vulcanite stem. Having a Deschutes Fresh Squeezed IPA to keep it regional.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching Gunsmoke with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is batting cat nip balls around the den.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Watching The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Meraaa from Greece, the sun is high here in Athens but the temperature is 15°C.










I am smoking Stanwell Honey & Caramel.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Speraaa from Greece, i am smoking Samuel Gawith St. James Flake in a Savinelli, filtered water beside me while reading the news and i remembered what i read 2 months back and still i am trying to understand:
> 
> _She argues that the a disproportionate number of math educators are white, while the study itself teaches mostly Greek and European-established methods_
> Illinois professor says math 'perpetuates*white privilege' | Daily Mail Online
> _Teaching the Pythagorean Theorem or "pi" in geometry class perpetuates white privilege by giving the "perception that mathematics was largely developed by Greeks and other Europeans."_
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/oct/25/professor-geometry-perpetuates-white-privilege-bec/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if she is suffering from "tongue bite" in pipe smoking will she accept to fix her problem while using *mathematics* to measure the bowl size, the bowl hole, the size of the filter etc?


We have lots of fool professors Sid.

This weekend I will try to forget about how they ruin our young people's minds. I think I'll read some of Homer's Iliad, while drinking my coffee and smoking a nice bowl from my pipe.

Hmmm . . what's a good blend for reading Homer ? I'll have to give that some thought. . .

maybe War Horse Bar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blackrabbit

F & K - Black Bayou Mist in my HS Studious briar calabash. I liked the lancer slices and the sterling balkan so I picked up an ounce of this to try. This is another good and tasty blend from F & K.


----------



## JimInks

Awake against my will, but it does beat the alternative!  Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. It's sleeting outside and it's supposed to turn to snow. I'm staying home where the lazy roam.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> That's some good stuff right there!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think I was getting some other stuff from 4noggins and wanted to see what else was good. So it hit up tobacco reviews and saw the bald headed teacher. The rest is history.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing up some old Dublin to free up some jar space. A little tangy on the tongue, but still smokey and delicious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Wrapped up a bowl of 965 in the Brog39. Really wanted a bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog43...so I'm a having that now with some hot kcup du jour on this wet, cold sfternoon...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching Daniel Boone. It's snowing heavily now.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken soup and Boston Creme doughnut lunch with bowl of Paul’s Pipe Shop Morning Smoke in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo while Suzy and Molly are watching it snow from the window sill in my den.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

SPC Deception Pass in the Savinelli Signature Sandblasted Egg

Drinking chilled sweet Earl Grey. Chilly , windy but sunny day here.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Der Pfeifenladen #300 in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Oops... Double post.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying another bowl of black raspberry on a cold evening


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Hausmarken Danish Mixture Ruby in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this tub of D&R Three Sails in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of Peter stokkebye Navy flake while doing the Christmas lights with my sister-in-law


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake still doing lights....


----------



## Champagne InHand

SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve in the Peterson’s red spigot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops, sweet corn and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Confessions of a Nazi Spy starring dat fella who thinks he is me, see. Myeah!


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking 2012 Balkan Sasieni doing Christmas lights. This blend is an absolute treat.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 15°C. I went to the market and i bought: a pair of motorcycle gloves, a led flashlight, 3 kompoloi and a Casio wrist watch, i am very happy.


















Back home for relaxation, Greek coffee and Cornell & Diehl Seersucker.


----------



## NightFish

Hey!!!

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a cob with some coffee on a pile of hey.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem on this snowy day.


----------



## UBC03

Tried another bowl of Penzance.. Next time I'm gonna plate it. Rough time keeping it rolling... So far it's good, but not eBay prices good.

Thanks again @MattT

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Dummerston in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Larceny, Inc. starring that handsome fella who wishes he looked as good as I do.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> SPC Deception Pass in the Savinelli Signature Sandblasted Egg
> 
> Drinking chilled sweet Earl Grey. Chilly , windy but sunny day here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 @Champagne InHand, that is a stunning pipe. Beautiful ring grain and unique shape. I don't recall seeing that beauty before. Don't drop it in the hot tub! :wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Still watching Larceny, Inc.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## NightFish

Mississippi River in the Savinelli Tortuga 673.
Also drinking ginger ale and bourbon with a few dashes of bitters and loading some bacon wrapped stuff into the smoker for later.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Mississippi River in the Savinelli Tortuga 673.
> Also drinking ginger ale and bourbon with a few dashes of bitters and loading some bacon wrapped stuff into the smoker for later.


Who else knows what that machine is?


----------



## Piper

New-to-me Sutliff Molto Dolce courtesy of @_stormin_ Holiday Exchange. Needed a little drying but very homey for a snowy day watching the Army-Navy Game by the fire. I'm using the old vulcanite stem (and saving the new acrylic stem) on this recently renovated Dunhill pot-clenches so perfectly without the softee.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Late start. Rough night. Match Bourbon Street in the Peterson's Red Spigot with a big glass of sweet creamy chai tea.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> Tried another bowl of Penzance.. Next time I'm gonna plate it. Rough time keeping it rolling... So far it's good, but not eBay prices good.
> 
> Thanks again @MattT
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yea i like Penzance a lot, but it needs some real drying time to smoke good.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Then, it'll be time for dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful scallops and potatoes dinner with a bowl of McClelland Old Dog in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke: The Long Ride.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Ice water and bergs has been my drink this evening.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had a bowl filled with SPC Deception Pass in the Savinelli Signature sandblasted egg. It was a great sipper. Jim was right with this blend saying that it is best in taller bowls. Loved that initial bbq spices and vinegar that changes into a completely different smoke that’s very relaxing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. This stuff burns a little too quickly.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Working and listening to The Great Gildersleeve.


----------



## Piper

WO Larsen 1864 Perfect Mixture in a Castello "Castello" KK Brucianaso.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Regular.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Up early on my birthday having a bowl of Deception Pass in the MM Freehand Cobb with a huge thermos of spicy, sweet and creamy chai tea. I bought this batch from Amazon and it's heavy on the peppercorn. It's snowing outside.









It's still dark at 7am and will keep getting darker for several weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Up early on my birthday having a bowl of Deception Pass in the MM Freehand Cobb with a huge thermos of spicy, sweet and creamy chai tea. I bought this batch from Amazon and it's heavy on the peppercorn. It's snowing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still dark at 7am and will keep getting darker for several weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday Brother! Many more happy and safe ones do I wish for you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Wrapped up a bowl of Dunhill 965 in the Britannia Dublin.. @Piper I think o have been missing out as it smoked like a dream. Now gonna do a little comparison with HH Old Dark Fired in the Brog48...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Champagne InHand said:


> Up early on my birthday having a bowl of Deception Pass in the MM Freehand Cobb with a huge thermos of spicy, sweet and creamy chai tea. I bought this batch from Amazon and it's heavy on the peppercorn. It's snowing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still dark at 7am and will keep getting darker for several weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday bud.. Enjoy your day

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Up early on my birthday having a bowl of Deception Pass in the MM Freehand Cobb with a huge thermos of spicy, sweet and creamy chai tea. I bought this batch from Amazon and it's heavy on the peppercorn. It's snowing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still dark at 7am and will keep getting darker for several weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday brother, hope it's a great one!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks guys. I am watching the beginning of the Manchester Derby at Old Tratford, but clearly pulling for City. I just fired up a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve with Dr. Brown's Draft Root Beer. 








In the Briar Rhodesian.








Go City. It's chilly but sunny outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Sid.Stavros said:


> Skandinavik Regular.


Very nice kompoloi you have there.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> Up early on my birthday having a bowl of Deception Pass in the MM Freehand Cobb with a huge thermos of spicy, sweet and creamy chai tea. I bought this batch from Amazon and it's heavy on the peppercorn. It's snowing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still dark at 7am and will keep getting darker for several weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!! Hope it's a great one.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Champagne InHand said:


> Up early on my birthday having a bowl of Deception Pass in the MM Freehand Cobb with a huge thermos of spicy, sweet and creamy chai tea. I bought this batch from Amazon and it's heavy on the peppercorn. It's snowing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still dark at 7am and will keep getting darker for several weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday!!!

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar s my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a hot lunch and am now smoking Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching a documentary on the history of the American cowboy.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sutliff Christmas spice in the yves saint Claude “gold touch” bent billiard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> Up early on my birthday having a bowl of Deception Pass in the MM Freehand Cobb with a huge thermos of spicy, sweet and creamy chai tea. I bought this batch from Amazon and it's heavy on the peppercorn. It's snowing outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still dark at 7am and will keep getting darker for several weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy birthday! Hope it's a great day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> Happy birthday! Hope it's a great day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pumped as City won and pulled 11 points ahead in English Premier League and should be headed to a cup trophy in Spring. My wife took me out for early brunch and I was able to get a nice hot Pastrami sandwich on Rye so I had something to nibble on during the match.

I'm doing a redo of the Freehand cobb and Deception Pass and thinking I've finally got this tall Cobb broken in. DP is so easy to retrohale, but I must remember not to or the sinuses will be a mess this evening. It's snowing again, which for me is better than lots of Low Winter Sun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

After a large Sunday dinner....Ole Joe Kranz in the Tilshead Pot?..with fresh Columbian coffee.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Dunhill 965 courtesy of @Hickorynut. My first pipe tobacco and first bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, tonight i will raise my pipe and a glass of brandy in the memory of Vladimir (Bartholomew) Demetrius

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-JiZCM3kd6.../Buenos_Aires_-_Monumento_Bartolome_Mitre.jpg

http://www.neb.gr/files/images/Bartolomé_Mitre.preview.jpg

a Greek born in North Epirus which was the first president of the United Republic of Argentina (Metros>Mitre in Spanish) 1821-1906
Argentina: The name of the country is marked by the ancient Greek (Homeric) root "arg" (argillos, rgos etc whch means bright, white) which became "argentum".










also founded the newspaper "Ethnos", in 1862, the first newspaper of Argentina.

Ioannis Georgiou was the first European to experience Patagonia and the Earth of Fire, when Darwin was studying the area he collaborated with him
Costas Karoulias was founder of Boca Juniors football team and founder of Argentine Scouts
Spyros Spyridakis was leader in the erection of the first orthodox temple in the area
Mich. Spyros hero, fallen for the independence of Argentina
Emmanuel Hadjidakis organized the port of the Buenos Aires
Alk. Lappas was Director of the Argentine Police
Evgenios Eugenides, who after the Second World War connected South Africa with South America by steam boats

I am smoking Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Rum and i am drinking Metaxa 5 star.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm pumped as City won and pulled 11 points ahead in English Premier League and should be headed to a cup trophy in Spring. My wife took me out for early brunch and I was able to get a nice hot Pastrami sandwich on Rye so I had something to nibble on during the match.
> 
> I'm doing a redo of the Freehand cobb and Deception Pass and thinking I've finally got this tall Cobb broken in. DP is so easy to retrohale, but I must remember not to or the sinuses will be a mess this evening. It's snowing again, which for me is better than lots of Low Winter Sun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to hear. A little brunch with the one you love, some good sports, and a good pipe. Simple things.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a big 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter with a black acrylic stem


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Paul’s Pipe Shop Darwin Asa in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Been busy reading, but now thinking about watching some TV.


----------



## blackrabbit

F & K Lancer Slices in a big old briar poker. I really like the tobacco, great taste and mouth feel.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half was through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching a speech by David McCullough, who is my favorite historian. Ice water and smilin' floaty widdle icebergs is my drink.


----------



## NightFish

Mississippi River in the Sav 673 Tortuga.
Double smoked ham in the Smoke Hollow.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Happy Birthday @Champagne InHand! I'm glad I went back in the thread or I might have missed. Hope you enjoyed the day.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chili dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching A Bing Crosby Christmas special.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This smoke will be interrupted soon because I smell oatmeal raisin cookies baking in the kitchen.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Peterson’s red spigot egg enjoying some basic Match Bourbon Street with water and a touch of orange /pineapple juice. It’s snowing still here. Later it should get quite cold this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Nording,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of RO Perique Series Blend P-37 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## NightFish

Happy Birthday @Champagne InHand!!! Hope it was a good one for you.



OneStrangeOne said:


> Who else knows what that machine is?


I was told that it was a steam donkey and that it was used by loggers to drag logs around these hills long ago. Now it's just a hunk of rust that sits and keeps that corner of the yard from blowing away when the wind comes up.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some Peterson's limited for the drive this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Watching another Have Gun episode.


----------



## Hickorynut

Excited to try some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake, folded and stuffed in the Sasieni from @Piper...with some Columbian coffee....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Hickorynut said:


> Excited to try some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake, folded and stuffed in the Sasieni from @Piper...with some Columbian coffee....


Sounds good to me, Hicky! 
I'll join you in a puff on some PS LBF this morning if you don't mind. However, I'll take mine in a cob this time around.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Sounds good to me, Hicky!
> I'll join you in a puff on some PS LBF this morning if you don't mind. However, I'll take mine in a cob this time around.


I see Balkan Blue in the background :nerd2:....have you tried it? thoughts?


----------



## NightFish

Hickorynut said:


> I see Balkan Blue in the background :nerd2:....have you tried it? thoughts?


I haven't tried it yet.
I have way too many latakia blends open right now, including 2 other Balkan Sobranie knockoffs (BlackHouse and WhiteNight), so I probably won't be cracking the Balkan Blue open for a while.

Sometimes it feels like there's just too many blends to try ... this whole pipe smoking thing is hard work :wink2:


----------



## Olecharlie

NightFish said:


> I haven't tried it yet.
> I have way too many latakia blends open right now, including 2 other Balkan Sobranie knockoffs (BlackHouse and WhiteNight), so I probably won't be cracking the Balkan Blue open for a while.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like there's just too many blends to try ... this whole pipe smoking thing is hard work :wink2:


Amen, I just smoked my first bowl. My heads spins when I read these post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Olecharlie said:


> Amen, I just smoked my first bowl. My heads spins when I read these post.


I think you better hurry up and smoke another. It sounds like you have lots of catching up to do. Haha!:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> I think you better hurry up and smoke another. It sounds like you have lots of catching up to do. Haha!:smile2:


Hee-hee another enabler...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> I think you better hurry up and smoke another. It sounds like you have lots of catching up to do. Haha!:smile2:


Man did that phrase bring back memories.. A bit hazy, but memories nonetheless

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Man did that phrase bring back memories.. A bit hazy, but memories nonetheless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


#shonuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finishing PS Bullseye Flake in a cob.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Cup o joes Adirondack Mardi Gras is the savinelli bent billiard. I got a little bit left of this stuff and I'm making room for the holiday rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

It’s still snowing lightly here. I’ve had 2 bowls in the MM Washington with vulcanite stem. First up was Frog Morton On the Town...excellent blend IMO, the decided to clean the Cobb and try the aro Match Bourbon Street. While it wasn’t bad, I thought it would smoke a bit different in the Cobb. I still think I prefer it in a P-LIP vulcanite stem, due to the design. 

Still both were enjoyable. I’m quite happy with the Washington cobb. I find it to be the perfect size for most blends and it’s light enough to walk with if desired, which the Freehand, is not, or at least not with one or both hands keeping an 80#+ scent hound from putting his nose and body anywhere that suits his fancy. 

Still cobbs are great pipes to have in any collection. The spare freehand stem fits the Washington perfectly as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking 10 Downing Street from the cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Living a bit vicariously in this thread. Been dealing with sinus issues, along with work and other obligations so I haven't been able to smoke really at all lately. But I love watching what everyone is smoking. Helps keep my list growing. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

FreeIng my butt of enjoying a half bowl of C and H night train in my small Petersons bent billiard with vulcanite stem.








I haven't smoked this pipe in a while and I am surprised how small the bowl it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

You Gentleman are killing it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and baked potato dinner with a bowl of Paul’s Pipe Shop Darwin Asa in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

BTW. Enabling dictation so please forgive spelling and capitalization.

Damn Night Train is a great blend, when sipped slowly. 
Enjoying a bowl of Mississippi River in the Petersons Red spigot now. Or trying now but my bowl froze up. I am currently holding the bowl hoping to thaw a moist blend. It's too effing cold.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake courtesy of @_stormin_ in Castello 55 Vergin. I haven't smoked this blend since I was in my 20s. It bit the devil out of me then. Now, it's cool and tasty! Watching season 2 of The Crown.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Radice oil cured twin bore,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 and a black vulcanite stem. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Discussing the world and freshly baked oatmeal raisin cookies while I work.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_









I am smoking PipeHouse Black Cavendish No 4 while refreshing my memory about Samuel Holmes "Sam" Sheppard Trials._


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

In honor of Edward G. Robinson's birthday, I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink, youse mugs! 

Have a cup, too.


----------



## NightFish

Woke up before the sun today to puff on a bowl of H&H Magnum Opus in the Sav 311 poker and watch the daylight fill the sky.


----------



## huffer33

JimInks said:


> In honor of Edward G. Robinson's birthday, I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink, youse mugs!
> 
> Have a cup, too.


"Now do it my way, see?"


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink.

Here's a great pipe smoking movie with Edward G. Robinson: I am the Law!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 2009 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## huffer33

Old Dark Fired in a Missouri Pride with Freehand stem, with Organic Tippy Yunnan tea. Blustery day here.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Jim's Va./Bur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching the EGR marathon on TCM.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> A third of a bowl left of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink.
> 
> Here's a great pipe smoking movie with Edward G. Robinson: I am the Law!


Thanks for the movie link. I may try to watch that later. Once i get all my chores and running done.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Halfway through a bowl of Wilke Bestmake.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful quesadilla dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. Watching EGR movies that I DVR'd from TCM.


----------



## JimInks

Decided to have another bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching our hero in Smart Money with Cagney.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in the Walther,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 and a black vulcanite stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is warming us here in Athens with 17°C.










Gawith Hoggarth Top Black Cherry.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm up and smoking the last of my stash of Wilke No. 194 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Olecharlie

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


Wow Jim carry on!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Elizabethan in a Lorenzo Dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

No on to PS Twist Flake in the same Dublin.


----------



## NightFish

H&H Viprati in a no name bent briar.
I just recently discovered this fantastic VaPerBur and predict that there will be a lot more of it in my future. Get it now for buy 2 get 1 free at Pipes and Cigars with promo code DEC17.

I also think I may have just found a bunch of oysters on a standing dead alder tree near my house. What do you think @huffer33?


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Bacon Old Fashioned in the Sasieni 4Dot Pot Sitter.....the wide flat bowl really let's the flavor through....wow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back in action with a bowl of Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Wilke Black Raspberry in a cob.


----------



## thesingingfrog

I've gotten a few odd tins of blends that have Syrian latakia in them - mainly because I'd like a few quart jars to hold onto until it goes back in production (if it ever does, probably unlikely). So far I've had Mac Baren's Vintage Syrian - great stuff, straightforward but I love the difference.

Last night I tried Mac Baren's Solent Mixture in a cob - was hesitant, as it's so heavily cased, it's arguably an aromatic and only has something like 20% latakia (which is a tough sell - I like my latakias to be bombs and dislike aromatics). I was blown away. Man...maybe it wouldn't hurt to get a bulk bag...

Anyone had this and Plumcake? I've heard they're so similar. Of course it isn't like I need to spend more.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

After a very cold snow globe type day a bowl of AJs VaPers in the Peterson’s red spigot. 

Wind chills below 0. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Back to basics this afternoon.... Lane 1Q in a MM Country Gentleman with K cup dujour.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Dunhill Nightcap in a bent brandy.


----------



## JohnBrody15

4 noggins Bald headed teacher in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching another Gunsmoke.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking PS LNF in a cob.


----------



## Mjskia

JohnBrody15 said:


> 4 noggins Bald headed teacher in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That pipe again. Lol


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. This will get to dinner before I finish the smoke, but I don't like the waste precious smoking time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork and cheese stuffed shells in marinara sauce with a bowl of McClelland 2009 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture courtesy of @_stormin_ in Castello Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 and a black vulcanite stem.​


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Time to go to work.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Mjskia said:


> That pipe again. Lol


76 bucks right now.... that's pretty good lol

Savinelli Roma 623 Black Stem - TobaccoPipes.com


----------



## JimInks

2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Champagne.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> 76 bucks right now.... that's pretty good lol
> 
> Savinelli Roma 623 Black Stem - TobaccoPipes.com


I wish. I have bought another Peterson's Army bent brandy and a Chacom bent brandy this week. I have to stop buying pipes all together. It's the addicting part of this hobby. I have over a dozen good pipes now. Time to just enjoy them. I'm a sucker for the Peterson's tough. The PLIP and spigot or Peterson's system is probably the most ingenious thing in pipes. I also seem to really like vulcanite.

I do like the others I have as well but buying pipes is like stocking up boxes of Cigars.

That price on the Savinelli is good though. No more pipes north of $150. At least for a long while.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

JohnBrody15 said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pipe again. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 76 bucks right now.... that's pretty good lol
> 
> Savinelli Roma 623 Black Stem - TobaccoPipes.com
Click to expand...

Thanks for the encouragement. Lol


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally getting some Edward G. Robinson in the pipe. What a pleasant all day type smoke.

The wife has arthroscopic hip surgery today so probably no bowls after this until tonight.

In the Peterson's Arane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> I wish. I have bought another Peterson's Army bent brandy and a Chacom bent brandy this week. I have to stop buying pipes all together. It's the addicting part of this hobby. I have over a dozen good pipes now. Time to just enjoy them. I'm a sucker for the Peterson's tough. The PLIP and spigot or Peterson's system is probably the most ingenious thing in pipes. I also seem to really like vulcanite.
> 
> I do like the others I have as well but buying pipes is like stocking up boxes of Cigars.
> 
> That price on the Savinelli is good though. No more pipes north of $150. At least for a long while.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I hear ya...The Puff Pipe of the Year was my last big pipe purchase...for now.....for pipes..... But see you say no more pipes above 150, but there are plenty of good pipes under 150......hmmm??>

I think I'm enabling you so I won't feel so bad enabling myself.....


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> I hear ya...The Puff Pipe of the Year was my last big pipe purchase...for now.....for pipes..... But see you say no more pipes above 150, but there are plenty of good pipes under 150......hmmm??>
> 
> I think I'm enabling you so I won't feel so bad enabling myself.....


Yes, @JohnBrody15, you have to control yourself. Without your enabling none of us would have spent a dime this year! :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished chatting with my neighbor, and also finished this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Now having a light lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## huffer33

NightFish said:


> H&H Viprati in a no name bent briar.
> I just recently discovered this fantastic VaPerBur and predict that there will be a lot more of it in my future. Get it now for buy 2 get 1 free at Pipes and Cigars with promo code DEC17.
> 
> I also think I may have just found a bunch of oysters on a standing dead alder tree near my house. What do you think @*huffer33*?


They look right to me, and darn tasty too! Just watch out on conifers for the "Angel Wing" which is now thought to be quite toxic for certain individuals.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is roaming around the den looking for adventure.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of this day. Watching a documentary about Pearl Harbor that I DVR'd.


----------



## JimInks

Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally home from the city...blah!.. Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog39 with a homemade Americano coffee to relax.....ahhhhhhhh....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking some old Dublin in the savinelli saint nik. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some Elizabethan in a Country Gentleman. I love this blend.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

P&C Acadian VaPer is really good stuff blended by Russ in 50g tins. Almost rivaling SPC Deception Pass. I've had it twice these past days and it's a beautiful ribbon cut. Smoked on the spigots and a Cobb.

Currently smoking EGR in the Rhodesian Briar. Good stuff.










My wife's hip surgery seems successful or at least she's home and recovering. My furnace is now fixed after grinding through a night of 12F using just the gas fireplace insert and some strategically placed spaces heaters.

Extra costs of December are brutal but let's hope the surprises are over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner and am a quarter way through this bowl of McClelland Oriental Mixture No. 8 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking PS Luxury Navy Flake. Another wonderful blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Dummerston in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman with Kona...I have enough for one more bowl... 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Gave up trying to sleep, so I've been reading and am not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Still watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking a Peterson's Army bent brandy with a silver ring, tin vulcanite stem with P-LIP. Breaking this in with Edward G. Robinson. This pipe is quite easy to sip.








Watching "Glitch" on Netflix and looking after the laid up wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

GLP Telegraph Hill in a MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's VaPer in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a sterling silver band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Nesbitt's Orange made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Zurich Delight in a MM Missouri Pride Cob with a homemade Latte on a dreary afternoon...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished some Stokkebye VaPer blend. 

I posted a trade add if anyone is interested in trading some baccy. I'd like to try some different blends. I have only been smoking a pipe for a short time so I don't have a huge selection of tobacco.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, quiet night with 15°C here in Athens although the Meteo guys said that this won't last long.










Motzek Curly Strang.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of the day.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking a Peterson's Army bent brandy with a silver ring, tin vulcanite stem with P-LIP. Breaking this in with Edward G. Robinson. This pipe is quite easy to sip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching "Glitch" on Netflix and looking after the laid up wife.


Another beautiful Peterson pipe! With the smoke drifting out of the bowl it looks just too darn delightful. (Though the weather outside is frightful.) I hope hope your wife has a smooth recovery.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Old Dublin in the ferocious lion head meer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog43. This blend brings memories up, goid snd bad. Right now feeling cozy remembering holidays past.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chacam Ariane No.4. With Match Bourbon Street. This is a nice little Briar pipe. I've never had this brand but it has vulcanite stem slightly bent and a long shank of smooth light briar which is the same as the bowl assembly. Not my biggest bowl, but not my smallest either.

A pretty good $60ish pipe. It smokes nicely. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and mashed potatoes dinner, and am half way through this bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Working on a private commission of the Archie characters for a friend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Still working and listening to Eric Clapton.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, i was in the market to buy a new pair of leather gloves/a digital thermometer for my desk/some stickers for my motorcycle/to get from the watchmaker my father's 40 years old Seiko.










Now back home for some relaxation with J. F. Germain & Son - Germain's Medium Flake.


----------



## Olecharlie

All you guys are just “Awesome”, when I read about all the tobaccos and pipes I’m just left speechless. Wow Jim you leave my head spinning with your post. Sure you have forgotten more than I will ever know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy and Molly were very happy to see me wake up and showed their appreciation by ignoring me after I gave them some Tuna Florentine, the li'l punks.


----------



## Mjskia

Elizabethan Mixture right now.


----------



## Piper

Having guests-so sticking to aromatics. Last night it was Molto Dolce in a Dunhill apple. This afternoon it's Easy Street in a Dunhill pot. Although both have a pleasant room note and smoke very nicely with no tongue bite, I like the Molto Dolce, a Holiday Exchange gift from @_stormin_ more than the Easy Street.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Mexican lunch and am half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching the Alastair Sim version of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Peterson's Army bent brandy. Starting the day off late. With sweet creamy Earl Grey.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of SWRA in a cobb. It's a very enjoyable tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of this day. Got an early Christmas present and am set to watch the pilot movie for the TV show Nero Wolfe. This movie starred Thayer David, a great actor, as Wolfe. He died before it went to series, and was replaced by William Conrad, who did a great job in this series, though it didn't last but half a season. I saw the TV show, but not the pilot movie, so I'm in for a real treat now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Enjoying a bowl of SWRA in a cobb. It's a very enjoyable tobacco.


Great minds and all.....I am having my very first bowl of Carter Hall. Good flavor, easy smoke, no complaints.............. c'mon guys, I had to know.....:nerd2::nerd2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Savinelli Autograph sandblasted egg vulcanite stem, with C&D Night Train. Drinking Coca-Cola on ice with water as the backup









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a bowl of SWRA in a cobb. It's a very enjoyable tobacco.
> 
> 
> 
> Great minds and all.....I am having my very first bowl of Carter Hall. Good flavor, easy smoke, no complaints.............. c'mon guys, I had to know.....
Click to expand...

Haha.... Carter Hall is not a bad smoke at all.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Arrowhead in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Then, it'll be dinner time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had some more Night Train in the red spigot. It’s similar to SPC MR but you have to go slow mid bowl or it can get ash like tastes. Patience and tempo are virtues in pipe smoking. I love playing with the smoke. It makes the whole experience that much more fun. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Italian dinner with the last of my stash of Motzek Hallo Twist in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Appropriate pipe and tobacco considering that after 20 years of not having seen Conrad's version of Nero Wolfe, that I get to with one of his pipes. And m'lady, of course!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## gtechva

Frog Morton on the Town and Maxwell House

(and I always keep Carter Hall on hand. I own some Sir Walter but haven't tried it yet)


----------



## Hickorynut

gtechva said:


> Frog Morton on the Town and Maxwell House
> 
> (and I always keep Carter Hall on hand. I own some Sir Walter but haven't tried it yet)


I know Carter Hall is a staple....I also have Velvet on the give it a try list for when I'm out in the shop...I'll second the FM..good stuff!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Hickorynut said:


> I know Carter Hall is a staple....I also have Velvet on the give it a try list for when I'm out in the shop...I'll second the FM..good stuff!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Haven't tried Velvet, but I have it and Granger put away to give a go. As has been said, How do you know if you don't try it...


----------



## Alrightdriver

Been a while since I've had a pipe. So it's Elizabethan in the sav 311 poker. Drinking death wish coffee to wake up. Watching YouTube and planning to go watch the new star wars today. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to start a bright cold morning with Edward G. Robinson in my bowl. Using the Peterson's Army bent brandy. This mix is good but a bit too light for mornings. Perfect for late evenings. With sweet creamed Earl Grey tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Channel surfing while internet surfing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## blackrabbit

F & K Lancer Slices in my bulldog meerschaum on a nice hike/dog walk over a small mountain and down a gulch. I found the remains of a lion kill in the gulch. The lion pulled the whole skin off the deer. which was sitting there with its ears and all. The whole body was gone exept the spinal column/pelvic bone stripped of meat and a whole foreleg. I have never seen a lion personally around here but I would not hike at night alone. It is always interesting to me to see stuff like that.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lunch with a bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Christmas in Connecticut.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finishing another bowl or Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic in a cobb.


----------



## Hickorynut

Getting ready for Sunday dinner! Sipping OJK in the Brog39 with a fresh cup of Columbian Supremo.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just finished off a bowl of RO Acadian VaPer. I’m glad I bought a tin of this while in stock and with a discount. But while very good, charging $19.99 is grossly overpriced. Save your money as there are better options available. 

In a deep bowled Peterson’s spigot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Elizabethan Mixture in the Lorenzo Dublin.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I decided to start a bright cold morning with Edward G. Robinson in my bowl. Using the Peterson's Army bent brandy. This mix is good but a bit too light for mornings. Perfect for late evenings. With sweet creamed Earl Grey tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





JimInks said:


> Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Channel surfing while internet surfing.


Interesting juxtaposition!:smile2:


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in Radice AeroBilliard. Toggling between Jets game and Giants game with half an eye!


----------



## Piper

blackrabbit said:


> F & K Lancer Slices in my bulldog meerschaum on a nice hike/dog walk over a small mountain and down a gulch. I found the remains of a lion kill in the gulch. The lion pulled the whole skin off the deer. which was sitting there with its ears and all. The whole body was gone exept the spinal column/pelvic bone stripped of meat and a whole foreleg. I have never seen a lion personally around here but I would not hike at night alone. It is always interesting to me to see stuff like that.


Very interesting! It's great to be close (but hopefully not too close) to nature.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brog67...with creamy Earl Grey tea....dang it @Champagne InHand...it's really good!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Been watching animal programs on National Geographic Wild, but it's time for Nero Wolfe starring William Conrad.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fired up the Chacom straight brandy with a personal blend that has a bit of everything from Red Va ribbon cut and Gold Virginia flake, Erinmore Burley based flakes, some PS L Bullseye flakes, the majority of a tin of Frog Morton and a sack of black and gold cavendish. It wasn’t half bad. The English comes through on the back half. Walking the dog through the snow. 


BTW my old stomping grounds, Washington State and the Rockies are filled with cougars, which are the same thing as mountain lions. The rule of thumb, when hiking, if you see more than one lion/cougar on the hike, it’s generally the same cougar and it’s stalking you. Best to have bear spray, which is turbocharged pepper spray that sprays 25-30m. Of course, better to be on the look out and they don’t like noise so like bears, you have jingle bells on the packs or hydration bags. 

They are smart enough to know that humans are not the ideal meal, but if you continue to cross into its territory, and do foolish stuff... Good idea to walk with a good sassafras walking stick too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished off my Nightcap. Getting time to place a baccy order. Not sure what I'll be ordering this time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking McClelland Golden Virginia Flake in the Peterson's Red Spigot for the first time. Citrus and grasses dominate but very mellow. Drinking sweet creamed chamomile tea. 








Blowing out smoke while hitting the photo button. Argh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific fried chicken legs and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching The Westerner starring Brian Keith, a show that should have been given a chance to succeed as it was a great short lived series.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished. Bowl of PS Norwegian in a cobb.


----------



## JimInks

I'm smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake in Altinok meer, which is beginning to take on some color.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Sobranie of London The Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a bent Dublin by Ichi Kitahara


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Yorktown 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun with some clouds here in Athens and 15°C.










Poschl Exclusiv Plum and Rum.


----------



## Hickorynut

Last bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a Tilshead. I think I'll need to restock this one, now that o have finally found the rythym....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally it’s above freezing for a few hours. I thought I would smoke a quick bowl of a Virginia Cavendish blend. With iced sweet tea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

About to see what all the hub bub is about with this stuff. I've got three coins folded and stuffed. And then I pulled a little off the top. The draw is a tad tight and the tobacco seems moist. I'll probably let it sit for a little while longer then fire it up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Vintage 2008 Cornell and Diehl, Organic Pipe Dreams in a meer lined briar. I think it is excellent, super smooth, biteless, and tasty. It make me want to cellar more virginia based blends for the long term. I put up my first review on. Cornell & Diehl - Organic Pipe Dreams - Tobacco Reviews


----------



## Mjskia

JohnBrody15 said:


> About to see what all the hub bub is about with this stuff. I've got three coins folded and stuffed. And then I pulled a little off the top. The draw is a tad tight and the tobacco seems moist. I'll probably let it sit for a little while longer then fire it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff right there. Did you cannonball pack it? I use two coins, but you must have a large bowl there.


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> About to see what all the hub bub is about with this stuff. I've got three coins folded and stuffed. And then I pulled a little off the top. The draw is a tad tight and the tobacco seems moist. I'll probably let it sit for a little while longer then fire it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SIP.....SIP....SIP...amazing stuff....IMHO. You got three in that bowl? Try cannon balling it next time with two.
@Mjskia.... beat me to the punch! Haha!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Mjskia said:


> Good stuff right there. Did you cannonball pack it? I use two coins, but you must have a large bowl there.


I had to look that up. But I basically did do a cannonball pack. In the video I just watched, the guy takes one coin, twists it up, packs it, and then does another and packs it on top. I took three coins, stacked them, folded them across, then twisted them a little bit. I packed it, then broke off whatever was sticking out of the bowl. There was no method to that, other than I was reading forum posts, and a few people said they folded the coins across and then stuffed them in the bowl.

The bowl of my Saint Nick is pretty wide but I'm thinking I might have packed it too tight......only one way to find out though...... fire time!


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Sliced in the Brittania. Gonna take a couple bowls to dial this one in..........


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> About to see what all the hub bub is about with this stuff. I've got three coins folded and stuffed. And then I pulled a little off the top. The draw is a tad tight and the tobacco seems moist. I'll probably let it sit for a little while longer then fire it up.


I think @JohnBrody15 had 



 in mind when he was packing his pipe!


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> I think @JohnBrody15 had this golden oldie in mind when he was packing his pipe!


I laughed @Piper....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Orlik Golden Sliced in the Brittania. Gonna take a couple bowls to dial this one in..........


How do you like the Orlik Golden Sliced compared to PS LNF?


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> JohnBrody15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> About to see what all the hub bub is about with this stuff. I've got three coins folded and stuffed. And then I pulled a little off the top. The draw is a tad tight and the tobacco seems moist. I'll probably let it sit for a little while longer then fire it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think @JohnBrody15 had
> 
> 
> 
> in mind when he was packing his pipe!
Click to expand...

Hahahaha...


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of McClelland 2009 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a couple bowls. Got a nice surprise package of vintage tobacco pouches from a good friend, some of which I've never heard of. Also got vintage pouches of SWR, Granger, and Prince Albert.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> How do you like the Orlik Golden Sliced compared to PS LNF?


I have not had LNF, just LBF. I will say the sweetness of the Virginia in the Orlik is pretty nice,

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you like the Orlik Golden Sliced compared to PS LNF?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not had LNF, just LBF. I will say the sweetness of the Virginia in the Orlik is pretty nice,
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I thought you tried the LNF as well. Well, you need to try it then, it's excellent. I have to put OGS on my list now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in a MM Country Gentleman a Braggs Cider drink will get me to dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: C&D Stovepipe in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished the last of my PS Twist Flake. After sending off the rest of my flakes today, I had just enough remnants at the bottom of the jar for half a bowl. Such a great blend that I truly enjoy. I'll definitely be picking more up this week.


----------



## Hickorynut

HH ODF in the Brog43, with creamy Earl Grey tea to wind down.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JohnBrody15 said:


> About to see what all the hub bub is about with this stuff. I've got three coins folded and stuffed. And then I pulled a little off the top. The draw is a tad tight and the tobacco seems moist. I'll probably let it sit for a little while longer then fire it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still not seeing what the huge deal is. Same with the Davidoff coins. Of course now there is Deception Pass, RO Acadian VaPer and others. They aren't bad at all. But I actually like the Gatsby Luxury Flake better and at $5.99 a tin I bought 8 of them with a purchase that I had 15% off.

I guess for bulk they are decent. Maybe my skills as a Piper need to improve too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Orlik Golden Sliced in the Brittania. Gonna take a couple bowls to dial this one in..........


Golden VA slices or flake is tough stuff. Bit the tongue last night halfway through some Golden VA flake.

Right now I'm sipping away on EGR in the Peterson's Army. It's above freezing tonight and will be tomorrow. We might just have a muddy, salty and wet holiday weekend.

Drinking sweet creamed chamomile tea with water as a back. These pictures must get old. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> These pictures must get old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner with a healthy sized slice of chocolate pecan pie for dessert. Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe 300 The Founder’s Blend in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Deciding on what to watch on TV.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm still not seeing what the huge deal is. Same with the Davidoff coins. Of course now there is Deception Pass, RO Acadian VaPer and others. They aren't bad at all. But I actually like the Gatsby Luxury Flake better and at $5.99 a tin I bought 8 of them with a purchase that I had 15% off.
> 
> I guess for bulk they are decent. Maybe my skills as a Piper need to improve too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO, the LBF needs a year or three in a jar to reach its potential.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in Castello Occhio di Pernice full bent egg shape 293. Very mild and pleasant Balkan blend.


----------



## Mjskia

Puffing away on some four year old Dunhill 965... Yummy.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## Piper

blackrabbit said:


> Vintage 2008 Cornell and Diehl, Organic Pipe Dreams in a meer lined briar. I think it is excellent, super smooth, biteless, and tasty. It make me want to cellar more virginia based blends for the long term. I put up my first review on. Cornell & Diehl - Organic Pipe Dreams - Tobacco Reviews


Great review! I think I'm gonna get me some of that stuff!:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coffee Cake, courtesy of @JtAv8tor in a MM cob,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Off to work now.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Threeeee coins in the fountain! Lol @Piper. I think it was one coin too many though. It got a little tight in there. I'll try the proper cannonball technique next or just rub it out... But yes, @Champagne InHand, having one bowl of LBF under my belt, I felt like there was something there, but I haven't quite found it yet? It got interesting by mid bowl. Almost balkan-esque. I gotta try it again, pack it right, and then I've read elsewhere that seconds what @OneStrangeOne is saying about aging it for a bit. In fact @JimInks mentions aging in his review.....

The Savinelli saint nik might be too wide of a fountain for LBF too.....


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking PS Luxury Navy Flake. Looks like it's going to be a long night.


----------



## Mjskia

JohnBrody15 said:


> Threeeee coins in the fountain! Lol @Piper. I think it was one coin too many though. It got a little tight in there. I'll try the proper cannonball technique next or just rub it out... But yes, @Champagne InHand, having one bowl of LBF under my belt, I felt like there was something there, but I haven't quite found it yet? It got interesting by mid bowl. Almost balkan-esque. I gotta try it again, pack it right, and then I've read elsewhere that seconds what @OneStrangeOne is saying about aging it for a bit. In fact @JimInks mentions aging in his review.....
> 
> The Savinelli saint nik might be too wide of a fountain for LBF too.....


It definitely gets better with some age on it. The cannonball method works best in my opinion. I find the black cavendish gets lost if rubbed out.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Mjskia said:


> It definitely gets better with some age on it. The cannonball method works best in my opinion. I find the black cavendish gets lost if rubbed out.


I'll give the cannonball method a shot........


----------



## JimInks

2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and am now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about various things.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun in Athens but the temperature is 11°C.










Dunhill Mixture 965.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in Castello Occhio di Pernice full bent egg shape 293. Very mild and pleasant Balkan blend.


That a beauty..the GLP is going on the aquire list....so many choices....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Coffee Cake, courtesy of @JtAv8tor in a MM cob,
> View attachment 172625


And?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> And?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I will have to do some more 'research' it's not overly sweet so some tobacco notes come thru, along with a vanilla marshmallow fluff. I'm gonna take some to work today and try it with a fresher palate. Burn well without any bite.


----------



## JtAv8tor

OneStrangeOne said:


> I will have to do some more 'research' it's not overly sweet so some tobacco notes come thru, along with a vanilla marshmallow fluff. I'm gonna take some to work today and try it with a fresher palate. Burn well without any bite.


I can send you more if you like it haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JtAv8tor said:


> I can send you more if you like it haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Easy now, I need a chance to catch up!


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> I can send you more if you like it haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I see from a quick search this must be a house blend? Might have to get out the sniffer!......


----------



## Hickorynut

Frog on the Log in the Brog...with Kona. Looks like I need to put this on reorder also. Those tins go pretty quick!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Frog on the Log in the Brog...with Kona. Looks like I need to put this on reorder also. Those tins go pretty quick!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Looks like you're a poet and don't know it.? Have you tried FM Across The Pond? Its great stuff too.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson's Army 68 with a blend of Dunhill 965 and H&H AJs VaPer. Tasty little blend. While waiting for a software update at the Jeep dealer. Unbelievable price stickers on these newer Jeeps. Drinking sweet creamed chair tea. Windy day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Starting this December day on a bench by the sea with some crisp cool fresh air, a cup of coffee, and GLP Chelsea Morning in the Sav 311.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Looks like you're a poet and don't know it.? Have you tried FM Across The Pond? Its great stuff too.


I have on the town and cellar. Across the pond is on the list. I thought I wasn't going to want to keep FM on hand but it's too darn good mid morning....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Finally warmed up a bit here but rather breezy - out for some Vit. D 
Deception pass in a Savinelli 320


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in Castello Occhio di Pernice full bent egg shape 293. Very mild and pleasant Balkan blend.


Gorgeous pipe!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Some Mississippi River in my original Peterson's second G&P. It has a micro dent in the nickel band. Enjoying this with sweet iced tea. Waiting for my P&C activation code to actually work. CS said it could take 24 Hours. Just buying some Match Walnut and blending PS Perique As I impatiently wait my desire to by more decreases. 
I have some GLP triple play in the cart, but I'm enjoying blending my own VaPer blends these days. We shall see if I actually buy the tin.

All of the tasty aros seem to be backordered. ''Tis the season.










This is a good little pipe. I think I paid less than $30 at a B&M in Rochester that no longer is viable as a tobacco store. Deep in a bad neighborhood. Such a shame. Rust-belt urban decay. I miss going to that place. It used to be filled with cigars, hard to find cigarettes like Nat Sherman and plenty of glass bulk pipe tobaccos, mostly stuff the old owner would blend. It started to become a head and vape shop. Driving there you would see 3-4 drug transactions all within a block of an elementary school.

Being from SoCal/NJ/SF, but living all over I've seen this but nowhere near as much as the I-90 rust belt and Michigan. It's so heartbreaking.

Gotta see my primary care guy at 4:30. Just that end of year follow up. No biggie but always a long wait towards days end. Not looking forward to the traffic jam coming home. The winds are gusting above 50mph now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Some Mississippi River in my original Peterson's second G&P. It has a micro dent in the nickel band. Enjoying this with sweet iced tea. Waiting for my P&C activation code to actually work. CS said it could take 24 Hours. Just buying some Match Walnut and blending PS Perique As I impatiently wait my desire to by more decreases.
> I have some GLP triple play in the cart, but I'm enjoying blending my own VaPer blends these days. We shall see if I actually buy the tin.
> 
> All of the tasty aros seem to be backordered. ''Tis the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good little pipe. I think I paid less than $30 at a B&M in Rochester that no longer is viable as a tobacco store. Deep in a bad neighborhood. Such a shame. Rust-belt urban decay. I miss going to that place. It used to be filled with cigars, hard to find cigarettes like Nat Sherman and plenty of glass bulk pipe tobaccos, mostly stuff the old owner would blend. It started to become a head and vape shop. Driving there you would see 3-4 drug transactions all within a block of an elementary school.
> 
> Being from SoCal/NJ/SF, but living all over I've seen this but nowhere near as much as the I-90 rust belt and Michigan. It's so heartbreaking.
> 
> Gotta see my primary care guy at 4:30. Just that end of year follow up. No biggie but always a long wait towards days end. Not looking forward to the traffic jam coming home. The winds are gusting above 50mph now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck at the Doc's, David.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Cup o joes Adirondack Mardi Gras in the sav Roma bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke on a sunny, almost warm day.


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slice in the Brog39. The bent stem and slow cadence has made this more enjoyable....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day. Watching Scarlet Street starring dat fella who looks like me, see. Myeah!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coffee Cake in a generic Italian Briar,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## blackrabbit

Smoked some Plum Pudding Special Reserve in my briar calabash before the temperature dropped too much. Quite tasty and enjoyable stuff.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Dunhill 965...


----------



## Champagne InHand

My blend of Vas, Cavendish, some left over VaPers, and some FM. In the Peterson's red spigot.

Drinking watered down Pineapple guava juice. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs and baked beans dinner with a bowl of Der Pfeifenladen #300 in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Wilke Bestmake in a cobb.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching Silver Dollar starring Edward G. Robinson. This is one of his early movies.


----------



## Mjskia

Now hauling on Wilke #10 Downing Street. I need to take a ride and restock this one.


----------



## Piper

PS LNF (love using initials) in Peterson spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Smooth Sailing.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Now hauling on Wilke #10 Downing Street. I need to take a ride and restock this one.


JohnBrody sent me a sample of this. Really good stuff, but I don't see it on their site for purchase.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> PS LNF (love using initials) in Peterson spigot.


I swear these Peterson pipes always remind me of a dapper man in topcoat and hat dressed to the nines...... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now hauling on Wilke #10 Downing Street. I need to take a ride and restock this one.
> 
> 
> 
> JohnBrody sent me a sample of this. Really good stuff, but I don't see it on their site for purchase.......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

https://www.wilkepipetobacco.com/product-page/wilke-10-downing-street

I think I may take a drive to their shop today to scout out some new blends. Its just amazing in John's shop. The aroma is just mind blowing, and the atmosphere is that of days gone by. Truly a unique Tobacconist. I'm blessed to live only 20 minutes away from (Old Firehouse Smoke Shop) the shop.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm having a smoke and am almost half way through this bowl of Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dumhill 965 in the Sasieni.... this is my most interesting pipe at the moment. The wide bowl and open draw take some getting used to.


----------



## Mjskia

#10 Downing Street in a cobb on a long dog walk. Doing lot of cobb smoking as of late.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,







Bill may not turn out a ton of pipes but the ones does make are pretty awesome burners!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Match Bourbon Street with sweat creamed Earl Grey tea. In the Emerald spigot from Peterson's. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in MM Country Gentleman.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Christmas Spice in the Brog39...Tis the season.....
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished running an errand as well as finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real cane sugar is my drink on this chilly, rainy day.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Mjskia

Just back from Old Firehouse Smoke Shop with 3 new Wilke blends.

#622
#436
47th Street

Now smoking #622 and it is fantastic! A big thanks to John @ Old Firehouse for recommending these new blends to me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Watching nature shows on National Geographic.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Wilke #436 and it's another winner. Now to pack a bowl full of 47th Street.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Samuel gawith winter time flake courtesy of @Gumby-cr, (thank you kindly) in the 2003 savinelli pipa. Smoked this a little earlier today. Still about half a bowl left. Mellow and Smokey.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Wilke 47th Street. Looks like a home run... All these new Wilke blends are right down my alley. Going to be a great Christmas weekend. These along with several new blends on the way from a recent trade should make for a fun filled weekend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

C-D Haunted Bookshop in the partiality sandblasted Savinelli Autograph with Vulcanite stem.










Watching Sundance original "Cleverman" on Netflix.

This is a tough blend that will bite. It could use a bit more Perique to balance out the Golden VA flakes. Maybe time will balance this blend out but for now "careful," is the word on this blend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> C-D Haunted Bookshop in the partiality sandblasted Savinelli Autograph with Vulcanite stem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching Sundance original "Cleverman" on Netflix.
> 
> This is a tough blend that will bite. It could use a bit more Perique to balance out the Golden VA flakes. Maybe time will balance this blend out but for now "careful," is the word on this blend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Luv the HB, 
This goes to show how different peoples body chemistry comes into play, for me HB can be an all day biteless blend, I had some that was about 5 years old gifted to me a while back. I seem to like it best at 1-2 years while it's still got a bit of a pepper kick, it also seem that the dryer it is the more pronounced the Perique is.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo Navy Deluxe in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just got my trade from M- what an amazing package I will have to post a picture of. I filled up the Peterson's red spigot with the Wille Rum Cake and am sipping. OMG is all I can say.

While I have been getting good at non-aros and dabbling in a few that I really like this Rum Cake is 4 stars without a doubt. Sip it slowly, keeping it cool and the cake and rum just materialize in your mind.

An amazing aro. I can't wait to try the Black Raspberry. If anybody has a mixture number on that blend, let me know. I couldn't find it On tobaccoreview dot com.

For now extra happy with this Rumcake!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking another bowl of 47th Street. Really nice blend.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Then, it's time for a late dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a hamburger and fries dinner with a bowl of Peter Heinrichs Reserve Crue No. 4 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching The Larry King Show for the first time in years.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking a bowl of Wilke #622 in a cobb.


----------



## huffer33

Been hobbying on these bushcraft knives today - have the fronts of the handles shaped enough now to glue tomorrow. The rest of the handle can be shaped after they are glued. The Brazilian Rosewood is from scraps from a coffee table my dad made 60 years ago.

The Savinelli 320 again with SPC Seattle Evening.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching The Man From Laramie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day from Greece, we have 8°C here in Athens and as the Meteo guys say we are going to have rain for few days. I bought some things from the market and now back home.










I am smoking Black & Elegant Aromatic while sketching in a paper how i will modify my car's central console.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had some breakfast and am almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had to drive my FIL an hour West to Buffslo to fetch his car. I thought I would smoke another bowl of the Wille rumcake in a Peterson's Red spigot while driving back. It wasn't as good in the cobb thus morning but heavenly in the spigots. Amazing change from pipe to pipe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished smoking Wilke #436 just wonderful.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Had to drive my FIL an hour West to Buffslo to fetch his car. I thought I would smoke another bowl of the Wille rumcake in a Peterson's Red spigot while driving back. It wasn't as good in the cobb thus morning but heavenly in the spigots. Amazing change from pipe to pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you dove into the Black Raspberry yet?


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of #622 now it Pizza time !


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP The Virginia Cream in Castello shape 55 with gold and blue enamel band. Looking forward to the holiday week to dig into the tobacco bomb @Hickorynut sent me.


----------



## Mjskia

Now some 47th Street...


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Got a giant box of great samples today (including some Strang, 1994 Christ. Cheer, 1996 McC. Red Flake, and three Compton blends), plus a 1998 Ashton pebble grain billiard/chimney.


----------



## MattT

Nice Aro blend from Paul's Pipe Shop up here in Michigan.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back home from eating out at one of our favorite Mexican restaurants and am now smoking Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Black Raspberry in the Peterson's Army 68. Tastes of the pound cake from the rumcake and some blue raspberry concentrate but an easy smoking aromatic. It's fun to sample, but simple and not as natural as the rumcake but highly enjoyable tonight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mjskia said:


> Have you dove into the Black Raspberry yet?


Just now. Same kind of cake taste. I get blue raspberry candy like though a very easy going smoke. We have black raspberry grow in the Briars around here and they are quite acidic and take a good Summer to get sweet, so much more easy to combine these thoughts in my head. Still an easy to maintain fun aromatic that pretty low maintenance. Good people at Wilke. I had the guy you gave me an email address to message me back saying he had just packaged my order. I love that first person communication.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About to watch Nero Wolfe starring William Conrad and about to smoke Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,







Nothing subtle about the nick kick with this one, it lets you know it's there! &#128077;


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching Yankee Doodle Dandy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, the winter start knocking our door here in Athens with 5°C.










Planta No 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

Quick bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Turin Rustic to start this Friday!


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you dove into the Black Raspberry yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Just now. Same kind of cake taste. I get blue raspberry candy like though a very easy going smoke. We have black raspberry grow in the Briars around here and they are quite acidic and take a good Summer to get sweet, so much more easy to combine these thoughts in my head. Still an easy to maintain fun aromatic that pretty low maintenance. Good people at Wilke. I had the guy you gave me an email address to message me back saying he had just packaged my order. I love that first person communication.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm glad you're enjoying the Wilke blends. As far as aromatics are concerned, Rum Cake is a hard act to follow.

Haha, you already placed an order, what did you pick up? John is a great guy, who provides outstanding customer service. He's a one man band other than his pipe repairman so he's very busy. When I was in the shop this week he was straight out getting orders ready to ship. He's there 9:00 - 7:00 seven days a week so you always get that personal service from the owner himself. You just don't find that much these days.

My package should be here this morning. I'm looking forward to sampling some new blends.

Going to walk the dog now with a bowl of 622....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I bought Rumcake and No.515. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> I bought Rumcake and No.515.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sounds good...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Starting the morning off with a thermos of sweet creamy Earl Grey tea to compliment my Peterson's red spigot filled with gifted/traded PS VaPer.










It's snowing now with a couple inches on the ground but it's all supposed to turn into rain for a muddy Christmas.

I'll start watching the final episodes of Cleverman Season 2. I don't really like this new season as much as season 1. Still entertaining and thought provoking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coffee Cake in an Italian Briar,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo and hearing the sad news of Dick Enberg's passing at age 82.


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Britannia....Home from the Dr and shopping, getting ready to lay in for Christmas and year end. I'll be glued to the office for the rest of the year...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

My first time trying Stonehaven in a Radice Clear poker. Fabulous day here at 60 degrees and sunny.










The fungus is Fomes fomentarius, known for its use as tinder, as a poultice and other medicinal purposes, and for making a tough soft durable fabric. The Iceman, the intact preserved 6000 year old man discovered in the alps at the Austrian/Italian border carried it as one of his few possessions. My colleague and friend Ursula Peintner who is now the Mycologist at the the University of Innsbruck identified the fungi he carried while a graduate student using only microscopic aspects of the hyphae (very impressive work). After a very interesting "cold case" investigation it now appears he had been in an altercation and fled his village. Shortly after dining at 10500 feet around 3300BC he was then shot in the back with an arrow from ~100'.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/26/...iceman-south-tyrol-museum-of-archaeology.html


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Ashton Guilty Pleasure in the Britannia. Trying one more time......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on watching Star Wars: The Force Awakens: McClelland 1994 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson's Army 68 with my own blend of VAs/Cavendish some Burley, Perique and touch of Latakia.

It turned out nicely. The snow is tapering off. The streets are filled with crazy people.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Still breaking in the Peterson straight billiard with carter hall. Paying attention to what @OneStrangeOne mentioned about setting the pipe down and letting cool if it gets hot. I have a bowl of plum pudding on deck in the grand master twin bore.

Also trying my best not to char the top of the bowl!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Coffee Cake in an Italian Briar,
> View attachment 173417


Nice pic!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> My first time trying Stonehaven in a Radice Clear poker. Fabulous day here at 60 degrees and sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fungus is Fomes fomentarius, known for its use as tinder, as a poultice and other medicinal purposes, and for making a tough soft durable fabric. The Iceman, the intact preserved 6000 year old man discovered in the alps at the Austrian/Italian border carried it as one of his few possessions. My colleague and friend Ursula Peintner who is now the Mycologist at the the University of Innsbruck identified the fungi he carried while a graduate student using only microscopic aspects of the hyphae (very impressive work). After a very interesting "cold case" investigation it now appears he had been in an altercation and fled his village. Shortly after dining at 10500 feet around 3300BC he was then shot in the back with an arrow from ~100'.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/26/...iceman-south-tyrol-museum-of-archaeology.html


Fascinating post: anthropology, mycology, picturesque photos and a stunning pipe. I remember reading about the forensic reconstruction of the Iceman's last days. Weren't they also able to determine his last meal and deduce his social class?


----------



## Hickorynut

Carter Hall in the Brog67 with a fresh ground cup of Sumatra on a drizzly afternoon.....ahhhhhhhh.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoked a bowl of D.Draper VaPer earlier, and now smoking C&D Mississippi River I received from @Champagne InHand. Temps dropping like a rock so this might be all for today...


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Holiday week ahead. I'm beginning to work my way through the dozen tobaccos @Hickorynut sent me, each the perfect moisture content and ready to smoke. I only have three pipes with me so excuse the repetitive pictures. First up is DHNC (aka Dunhill Nightcap). I can't believe I've never had this before! Hick says this is a favorite and I totally understand why. An all day smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> Fascinating post: anthropology, mycology, picturesque photos and a stunning pipe. I remember reading about the forensic reconstruction of the Iceman's last days. Weren't they also able to determine his last meal and deduce his social class?


Yes and time of year based on pollen in stomach contents :vs_whistle:


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Butera era Pelican in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Had to smoke one more bowl, so I just returned from a ride on the C&D Night Train. Another great blend. Now relaxing with a nice cup of Stash Chamomile tea all compliments of @Champagne InHand. Its been a great day for sure!


----------



## Piper

Now on the second course of the @Hickorynut buffet. This time it's Briar Works Bacon Old Fashioned. I do get a hint of bacon and booze but I'm very suggestible LOL. Certainly smokes well and causes no tongue bite.


----------



## Hickorynut

Imagine that....winding my day down with Dunhill Nightcap and Seagrams Ginger Ale...... It's beginning to feel a bit like Christmas.....


----------



## JimInks

About finished smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem. Then, it's dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs dinner and for dessert, I had freshly baked baklava. I'm a quarter way through this bowl of aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Might need a bigger pipe the next time I smoke it. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching Nero Wolfe starring William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Imagine that....winding my day down with Dunhill Nightcap and Seagrams Ginger Ale...... It's beginning to feel a bit like Christmas.....


Funny as we are all sharing tobaccos and such. I like Dunhill Nightcap, is except as the last smoke of the night.

Dinner, wines, teas and tobaccos at friend place tonight.

We smoked through some Wilke Rumcake courtesy of Mjiska, the on to Gatsby Luxury Flake. Now I'm sitting in the tub, worried a bit about a noisy motor, but puffing on the custom blend. VaPer/Cavendish/Burley.

I had some bulk blenders come in today. A pound of Elizabethan, Match Walnut, and the basic Perique, Kentucky, Red Va, and Louisiana VaPer stuff to experiment with.

It's freezing rain right now but expected to warm up to 40F. Perfect piping weather barring any massive economic disasters. Of course I definitely need to clean up my tobacco situation and tidy the house. Hopefully I won't have to swap out a hot tub motor mid-Winter.

We have a pretty fun group here. Best to all of you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Watching Meet Me In St. Louis.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, we have a slight improvement in weather with sun and 8°C although the Meteo guys are not so optimistic for the rest of the day.










Vauen - Jubiläums Edition.


----------



## pipeclubsi

34th Mixture of Petersen&Sorensen in my bent Big Ben with a big cup of herbal tea heated on tea candles, sitting on balcony, enjoying the sun. If only most of the winter would be so nice.


----------



## Hickorynut

4th Gen Family Reserve in the 4th Gen 82 Natural....with Sumatra Coffee.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

Adding: I want to close off a room and fill it with this smoke...and live there... good grief this is good.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burly in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Mjskia

A real late start for me today, but now ready to fire up a bowl of Plum Pudding Special Reserve.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Late start for me too. We were over at friends late.

Match Walnut in the Peterson's Army 68. This is pretty nice stuff. Easy smoke with just a hint of nutty, molasses but definitely not sweet by design.

While sweat creamy Earl Grey tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slices in the Brog48....feeling like a storm is blowing in...


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

First bowl in the Luca Vanetti straight Apple Pipe with vulcanite stem. Inside is Match Bourbon Street.

I'm watching my nephews as freezing rain turned to snow.

Now I've found out my daughter slide off the road and bumped another car.

Why the ladies in my family are traveling is beyond me. People and traffic is always crazy these days before Xmas. I'm glad nobody's hurt and there's no apparent damage to vehicles.

On a happier note I was gifted this Vanetti pipe by P&C. It's a dark orange, really dark stain with upward grain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking some Haunted Bookshop while sipping a cup of sweet creamed Earl Grey... Sound familiar? Lol


----------



## Piper

4th Generation Family Reserve, third tobacco courtesy of @Hickorynut, in Ascorti panel. Iced coffee is my drink. I agree with H. R. Pufnstuf "good grief this stuff is good..."


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mjskia said:


> Now smoking some Haunted Bookshop while sipping a cup of sweet creamed Earl Grey... Sound familiar? Lol


That touch of sweetness and cream coats the tongue and mouth making everything seem much smoother.

I hope you are enjoying your day. It looks as if most of us are emulating Jim today.

Snow bumping situation is all done. The police said almost everybody is sliding like pool balls after a break. My daughter is very unhappy with my wife's tires.

I'm just chilling now with a bowl of Mike's best, and it's a very nice mix he made. In the Emerald Peterson's Spigot.

I'm cruising through "Penny Dreadful," right now. Fun to watch.









We must have about 2" of ice covered by another 2" of unexpected snow. The forecast had everything turning to rain by 7am. I guess the meteorologist folks are getting cursed at with all the accidents. Personally I think this makes people drive better throughout the rest of the Winter. I'm sure the auto body shops will be working overtime through the NewYear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Nice to see the green spigot!

Now smoking tobacco 4/12: HH Old Dark Fired with the rest of the iced coffee in the Peterson black spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Carter Hall in the Brog67....need a bowl I don't have to think about....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Paper Chase.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking a bowl of Crazy Train 2017 Mixture in a Cob. What a fantastic blend it is. Enjoying a cup of Vanilla & Honey Camomile tea with cream and sugar. 

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## blackrabbit

Smoked some C & D Haunted Bookshop in my small briar calabash on a brisk dogwalk before it got really cold. The sun sets so early as it dips behind a mountain this time of year. I enjoy a little winter and will, but not too much.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Getting ready to go out to dinner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of Mac Barons ODF in a twin bore Radice,


----------



## Champagne InHand

So I have pulled out the Washington Cobb and SPC Deception Pass. After a week of different VaPers I can easily recognize the vinegar from the Louisiana Perique. I like be many VaPers but I think in my perfect no aro mix I would add a touch of Black and Gold Cavendish and maybe a splash of KY or Carolina Burley to fill it out.

I have all the different blending tobaccos now, minus pure Latakia and am planning on doing a ton of experimenting.

As far as aromatics go, Mike's blend was a very good mix.

I need the recipe or at least the base ingredients.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Italian dinner with a bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the 1938 version A Christmas Carol starring one of my favorite character actors, Gene Lockhart.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> So I have pulled out the Washington Cobb and SPC Deception Pass. After a week of different VaPers I can easily recognize the vinegar from the Louisiana Perique. I like be many VaPers but I think in my perfect no aro mix I would add a touch of Black and Gold Cavendish and maybe a splash of KY or Carolina Burley to fill it out.
> 
> I have all the different blending tobaccos now, minus pure Latakia and am planning on doing a ton of experimenting.
> 
> As far as aromatics go, Mike's blend was a very good mix.
> 
> I need the recipe or at least the base ingredients.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just picked up a MM Washington and Diplomat today! I like briars, but love my cobs.

Now you need to try my Crazy Train 2017 Mixture... I think it will be right in your wheelhouse. I'll Pm to you the recipe for my mix I sent to you.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. I got The Complete Perry Mason DVD set from my mother-in-law for Christmas, and we're about to watch the first episode. Sure will be nice to watch them uncut from now on.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking D.D. VaPer and drinking Chai tea with cream and sugar.


----------



## Piper

Practicing my retrohale with Sutliff African Queen #500 tobacco (@Hickorynut 5/12) in Dunhill Bruyere pot.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying autumn evening in the no name Italian bent billiard. It’s been awhile with this one, but still a nice aromatic smoke. This bowl is burning easy with a little bit of maple flavor, no bite, no gurgle (yet) with an enjoyable retrohale. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Has anybody smoked Vermont Maple Cavendish? An aromatic made by Wilke. I’m curious about this. I’ve never thought about maple sugar in a pipe mix, but after the enjoyable Match Walnut, I bought after reading tobaccoreviews and Edward G. Robinson after so many on here recommended it, I’m curious. What really makes me enjoy Wilke and Match is how clean the tobacco burns to a fine ash....of course you have to smoke it cool and slow. 

With you guys talk about CH, I’ll have to try that or Match Chatham Manor. Wilke is good but pricy for bulk. Plus they sold out so quickly. Carole, will work quickly with John and folks there, but Sutliff and Match are made in VA or NC. 

Good tobacco shouldn’t need to be so expensive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up a bowl of Nightcap I started last night late. Perusing a bevy of baccy to start drying for today. Time to roll some coal!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

FM in the Sasieni with fresh ground Sumatra Mandheling....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> FM in the Sasieni with fresh ground Sumatra Mandheling....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


The perfect combination. There is nothing better in the morning than coffee and a smoke.

Just finished a cup of home-roasted Brazilian coffee. Now continuing my voyage of discovery with a bowl of Old Joe Krantz White you sent me-in the Ascorti panel.


----------



## JimInks

Champagne InHand said:


> Has anybody smoked Vermont Maple Cavendish? An aromatic made by Wilke. I'm curious about this. I've never thought about maple sugar in a pipe mix, but after the enjoyable Match Walnut, I bought after reading tobaccoreviews and Edward G. Robinson after so many on here recommended it, I'm curious. What really makes me enjoy Wilke and Match is how clean the tobacco burns to a fine ash....of course you have to smoke it cool and slow.
> 
> With you guys talk about CH, I'll have to try that or Match Chatham Manor. Wilke is good but pricy for bulk. Plus they sold out so quickly. Carole, will work quickly with John and folks there, but Sutliff and Match are made in VA or NC.
> 
> Good tobacco shouldn't need to be so expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've smoked everything you mentioned. The Vermont Maple Cavendish is a fine blend, and if you haven't read my review of it, it's posted at TR.com. As for Carter Hall, it's a decent enough blend, but Chatham Manor does it better, and I'd easily recommend the Match (CM) over CH.

Half way through this bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to spend Christmas Eve with my sister and her family. Taking EGR and Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match with me to smoke. See you folks sometime later today.


----------



## Piper

The OJKW pert' near kilt me. Decided to move on to 7/12, C&D Black Cherry in the same Ascorti panel. Now this I can handle and it has a more congenial room note for the family.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fired up the Peterson's Army 68 with this new Wilke 515. This is all Rum but with a little pre-drying the moisture goes down and is smoking pleasantly. Sweet creamed Earl Gray to drink. Sunny here as we now have an undated forecast of a snowy Christmas followed by really cold air.

All is well for now. 









I really think some 515 would blend perfectly with the Match Walnut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> I've smoked everything you mentioned. The Vermont Maple Cavendish is a fine blend, and if you haven't read my review of it, it's posted at TR.com. As for Carter Hall, it's a decent enough blend, but Chatham Manor does it better, and I'd easily recommend the Match (CM) over CH.
> 
> Half way through this bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to spend Christmas Eve with my sister and her family. Taking EGR and Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match with me to smoke. See you folks sometime later today.


And just like that....three items off the wishlist and Match CM in the cart. See how easy that is? Thanks Jim!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thanks on the notes Jim. I do recall you recommending Match Chatham Manor over CH. I will get some VMC as soon as it comes back in stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> The OJKW pert' near kilt me. Decided to move on to 7/12, C&D Black Cherry in the same Ascorti panel. Now this I can handle and it has a more congenial room note for the family.


OOPS! Sorry @Piper...... OJKW is the go to when I need a double ligero cigar and have to stay in my office......:grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

On to Sutliff Christmas Spice in the MM Country Gentleman with fresh Kona coffee..... mmmm good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of Coffee Cake before I venture out on a last minute run to the grocery store, this should be interesting as I don’t even have any tranquilizers .


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Finishing off a bowl of Coffee Cake before I venture out on a last minute run to the grocery store, this should be interesting as I don't even have any tranquilizers .


Good luck with that........not me....no how, no way......


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mike's best VaPer blend in a tiny old German tasting clay pipe drinking the nectar of the Gods. 
Almost pure grape sugar, acidity galore and but >6% alcohol by volume. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

After a heavy late lunch I need to fight the nap goblin. Ole Joe Kranz in the Brog67 with a fresh cup o joe!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Mike's best VaPer blend in a tiny old German tasting clay pipe drinking the nectar of the Gods.
> Almost pure grape sugar, acidity galore and but >6% alcohol by volume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sauterne?


----------



## Hickorynut

Shortcut to Mushrooms in the Brog48...I have enough for one more bowl.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Combined the Match Walnut sand Wilke 515 for a much more in depth and pleasant bowl in the Emerald spigot. Temps are starting to fall now but the snow has been moved up to 8pm tonight and extended through Tuesday evening. So much for a wet muddy Christmas, but now a white and icy cold Christmas. 

Be well and safe everybody. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Sauterne?


Alsace Pinot Gris SGN (select grapes with botrytis, noble rot, Trie Speciale (very special). Similar to a Sauternes but more like Tokaji Essencia from Hungary or Trokenbeerenauslese or TBA from Germany. The Essencia and TS or TBA designations are rare. These wines can last for centuries if properly stored and the cork doesn't disintegrate, usually capped with wax capsule or wax on the cork.

Czars couldn't be pronounced dead without having their mouths coated in the elixir as they were diabetic and had been known to slip into diabetic coma, which was unknown. In days before electronics, even with stethoscopes, you could be pronounced dead, but with diabetic coma you could maybe have a heartbeat every 15+ seconds and a shallow breath once a minute. The sugars of these wines would get into the blood through the gums and cheeks and the dead would suddenly bolt up to life. It takes about 200 kg of shrunken berries to get about 1L of thick juice. It only happens in fog from warmer steams meeting colder waterways.

Sauternes are similar but usually are between 13-15% abv. They are mass produced but after Napoleon sipped German TBA and Hungarian Essencia he ordered that they figure out how to replicate the nectar as close as possible.

Amazing stuff that's pretty mind blowing to the senses.

Alsace like neighboring Lorraine have always been contested areas between Germany/Prussia and France. Both languages are spoken and the towns look like storybooks. The vineyards are sloped up steep mountains. Lorraine is famous for their cheese like a Swiss but with hundreds of tiny holes.

Just more fairly useless wine history and trivia.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

^^^^^

That really _is_ the nectar of the gods! Thanks for the mini-tutorial sir.


----------



## Mjskia

Elizabethan Mixture was the first smoke in the new Washington Cob.


----------



## Piper

Shortcut to Mushrooms (@Hickorynut 8/12) in Peterson ebony spigot. Watching NFL with half an eye.


----------



## JimInks

Back home after a fun Christmas celebration and am smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## blackrabbit

Now smoking Penzance in my HS studios briar calabash. Christmas eve dinner of chicken parmigiano to commence afterward.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Dreams of Kadath in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

JimInks said:


> Back home after a fun Christmas celebration and am smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


I just bought a lb. of the Louisiana Red to put down. I love reading what you smoke and looking up the reviews.

I would love to see a snap shot of your different pipes whenever you get the chance. Cheers and have a great holiday.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Champagne InHand said:


> I just bought a lb. of the Louisiana Red to put down. I love reading what you smoke and looking up the reviews.
> 
> I would love to see a snap shot of your different pipes whenever you get the chance. Cheers and have a great holiday.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. I don't have all my pipes photographed because I am congenitally lazy, but here's a thread where you can see the ones I have posted: What Are You Smoking JimInks?

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Peter Gunn on FETV.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Very cool. I went through all 6 pages. I especially liked the Bacchus meer, for obvious reasons, the PM Squashed tomato and the Conrad owned Charatan. 

Do you store them in drawers with dividers? I have a container with cigar cabinets open inside. I try to use the bags they come in. I bought a 6 pipe stand but that might only work for a weeks worth of pipes or just the Peterson’s. 

I clearly dig Peterson’s pipes and yours were no exception. Thanks again for the link. I’m acquiring quite a few pipes and just wanted an idea on how many? How to store that many and acquiring clay, cobb, and maybe a meer at some future date but a lot of briars. It’s good to see what you have smoked through over the years. As far as photo qualities, the new phone software does the hard work and makes it look much better than doing photos just 5 years ago. 

Thanks for sharing again. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I wish to you all *MERRY CHRISTMAS* ,greetings from Greece and the sunny Athens.










Stanwell Melange.


----------



## Hickorynut

Merry Christmas Puff-kin...PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Britannia...Kona coffee while getting ready for breakfast...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Merry Christmas to all the Puff Community.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Merriest of Christmases to all of you. It’s snowing outside. I will get a pipe in somehow, someway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Merriest of Christmases to all of you. It's snowing outside. I will get a pipe in somehow, someway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that would be the best time. If there is no strong winds, I would relish the quiet beauty of new fallen snow....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Merry Christmas! Lovely windy morning here on L.I. with sun peaking in and out. Listening to Christmas music, drinking coffee and smoking Country Lawyer (@Hickorynut 9/12) in Dunhill Bruyere pot.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> I think that would be the best time. If there is no strong winds, I would relish the quiet beauty of new fallen snow....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


50+ mpg gusts and bursts of sun and snow making a mess of things. My wife a d daughter are at get in-laws enjoying Christmas breakfast.

I'm occasionally we get that peaceful snowstorm but more often than not it's quite violent to match the beach filled ice waves of Lake Ontario just to our North.

Here are a few peaceful shots from my brake vines the other night. Kind of beautiful in its own way.
























These were from Saturday right as dusk was fading into night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I think that would be the best time. If there is no strong winds, I would relish the quiet beauty of new fallen snow....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Merry Christmas Puff fam!
Around here when we see snow we just change the channel,,,,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Merry Christmas Puff fam!
> Around here when we see snow we just change the channel,,,,


same here...I guess it's easy to pine for something you dont have to deal with..lol...Merry Christmas to you an yourunz....:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> same here...I guess it's easy to pine for something you dont have to deal with..lol...Merry Christmas to you an yourunz....:grin2:


It's pretty and all that,,, until you actually have to go spend 8-9 hrs out in it.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sam gawith winter time flake in the mark Twain cob. Hanging out with my brother's dog. 
Very enjoyable smoke. I kinda broke it up/rubbed it out, gravity packed it, then put a little extra on top. So far so good.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

First smoke of the day is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real cane sugar is my drink.

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. It's going to be interrupted by a late lunch, but it'll taste good in between food.


----------



## Del Fuego

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sam gawith winter time flake in the mark Twain cob. Hanging out with my brother's dog.


I had a French Poodle while growing up. If I look hard enough, I can still find the scars from where he bit me.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Del Fuego said:


> I had a French Poodle while growing up. If I look hard enough, I can still find the scars from where he bit me.


Poodles may be regal and prance around but they can get mean lol This one is very submissive but if you get him riled up and playing, he'll go for the hands...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I raised a glass of semi-sweet wine and now a bowl of Briar Patch Chocolate Cream for the "guys" on the left which fought [although they have not the same religion] so the other "guys" on the right can have free soil to rebuild their churches and celebrate the Christmas.
Many of them wounded or died so the least i can do for them is to make a wassail and as we say in the Army "may next year this day be back in Home".


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Ascorti panel while listening to Sinatra channel on Pandora. Right now it's Ella Fitzgerald singing April in Paris.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Presently consulting my weather man about upcoming events.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A bowl of Rum Cake in the Army 68 as it’s sunny, but windy and cold as we get a break from the snow. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Scrooge from 1935.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Crazy Train 2017 in my Washington Cob. Drinking sweet creamy Earl Grey tea.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Phone chatting with my niece.


----------



## Piper

Sutliff SPS-2013 Zurich Delight (10/12) in Peterson ebony spigot.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just starting a bowl of SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve in the Peterson's Bent Emerald spigot with ice water and a splash of Guava-Pineapple juice to cost the mouth. I've been nursing a headache most of the day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Phone chatting with a smart aleck.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s Red Flake 1996 in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting with a good friend about tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem. I learned one thing about truth in advertising: the foil package is described as having a "Sta-Fresh Seal" on it. Well, I opened up the pack and the tobacco was still moist and fresh. Quite an amazing thing! Now to see how it tastes.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep and I'm not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slice in the Brog48 with Kona....I'll be hibernating now doing EOY processes...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Lane 1q in the Tilshead....no thinking required, may have a couple bowls of this....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

D&R Three Sails in Dunhill Bruyere pot. Only one more @Hickorynut "12 days of Christmas sampler" left after this. :vs_sad:


----------



## Champagne InHand

That Lane is on sale. I might have to look  not that as Wilke is sold out of Vermont Maple Cavendish.

I had a bowl of Mississippi River while shivering above the hot water, in the Pete's Army 68.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> That Lane is on sale. I might have to look  not that as Wilke is sold out of Vermont Maple Cavendish.
> 
> I had a bowl of Mississippi River while shivering above the hot water, in the Pete's Army 68.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1q is not complex or dimensional. It reminds me of crushed cocoa puffs...... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

My final 12/12 @Hickorynut sample: BriarWorks Back Down South, in the Peterson ebony spigot (sounds a little like Lemony Snicket). This has been like a graduate seminar in tobacco flavors. I don't think I would have discovered these blends on my own. Thanks Hick.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Time for lunch.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Abandoned from the whole World for 40 years, no contact with the modern civilization but still puffin his pipe!










https://www.asgmag.com/features/siberia-the-lykov-family/

I am smoking Mysmokingshop Christmas Cheer.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Been busy straightening up the den before my old college room mate and his lady come to to visit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Tastes fresh as if newly made.


----------



## Hickorynut

Afternoon pick me up. OJK in the Brog39 with Black Tea....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Freezing my fingers off, but smoking Wilke Rum Cake in the Green Spigot.

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171226/45e82a6566d8d7cde29b4f578422a7f0.jpg[/]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## MattT

Paul T Spaniolas Chocolate Covered Cherries in my Big Ben Briar.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful barbecue dinner and am relaxing with a bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Still enjoying the company of my friends.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finishing up a bowl of SPC Mississippi River.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Peterson ebony spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching Cannon starring WC himself.


----------



## Mjskia

SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Der Pfeifenladen #300 in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Binge watching Perry Mason. Sure is nice to watch them uncut with no commercials.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Must be my shift... Up early, Carter Hall in the Rossi Vittoria Author, cleaning up loose ends before the end of the year.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am customer in some turkish meerschaum pipe stores, one of them send me an email telling that i will have 20% discount in my next order due to Christmas holidays so i ordered a meerschaum pipe. The initial price was 110 euros so he told me that the offer was on 85 euro, i agreed and send to him 91 euros [i paid 101 euros in my bank which took 10 euro as a purveyance] which means 6 euro more as a gift and today the turk said to me that in his account arrived only 71 euro and now needs another 15 to complete the order!
Did truly the turkish bank took 20 euros as purveyance? did that turk playing tricks with me? I don't know, all i know is that the finally price for that damned pipe will be 116 euros so where is the f***en discount huh? 
Learn a lesson from that and don't step in the same trap as i did, next time you order from a turkish store be suspicious and take precautions!










I am smoking Poul Stanwell Black Diamond [while revile constantly].


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am customer in some turkish meerschaum pipe stores, one of them send me an email telling that i will have 20% discount in my next order due to Christmas holidays so i ordered a meerschaum pipe. The initial price was 110 euros so he told me that the offer was on 85 euro, i agreed and send to him 91 euros [i paid 101 euros in my bank which took 10 euro as a purveyance] which means 6 euro more as a gift and today the turk said to me that in his account arrived only 71 euro and now needs another 15 to complete the order!
> Did truly the turkish bank took 20 euros as purveyance? did that turk playing tricks with me? I don't know, all i know is that the finally price for that damned pipe will be 116 euros so where is the f***en discount huh?
> Learn a lesson from that and don't step in the same trap as i did, next time you order from a turkish store be suspicious and take precautions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Poul Stanwell Black Diamond [while revile constantly].


Sorry to hear that Sid, thanks for the heads up. Hope it smokes well for you!


----------



## Hickorynut

FM in the Brog48 with a fresh cup of Kona. Happy to be inside on the sleet filled winter morning.....


----------



## Champagne InHand

7F as sunrise hits. In the tub with a bowl of rumcake in the Army 68. With hot sweet creamed Earl Grey. Not wanting to think to hard about what's in my bowl.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Sorry to hear that Sid, thanks for the heads up. Hope it smokes well for you!


We use PayPal here as much as possible. Bank transfers are notorious for taking money for their transfers on both sides. Credit Cards are the second choice if you are buying out of your city or country.

I hope it all works out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Phone chatting with my niece.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished a bowl of DH 965 in the Tilshead, and starting a bowl of BOTB (Bottom of the Barrel; mixture of less than bowl left tobaccos) in the Brog39. The flavor profile is all over the place and is interesting.... Ha!


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with SPC Mississippi River. I'm really enjoying this blend, and need to place an order. I like it better than the Special Reserve, but that is good also. SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve is also a great blend.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Preparing to smoke a partially sandblasted Savinelli Autograph with a bowl of H&H Louisiana Red inside. It's snowing lightly and gusting occasionally but tolerable. Sweet tea on a couple of ice cubes is my drink and am planning on finishing the second season finale of Penny Dreadful while I smoke. I need some heat on the back after digging two cars out of the snow and shoveling the walkway and what the plow does not get. 









Oops. Stated wrong tobacco. The Louisiana Red is a good VaPer. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Captain Black White in the Ascorti panel. A sunny day here with no wind but only 24 degrees.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Pembroke in a sunflowered meer,


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Esoterica Pembroke in a sunflowered meer,
> 
> View attachment 174417


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Edward G. Robinson in the Peterson Green Spigot. I love the PLIP for aromatics. I've missed the EGR. I need to keep it in my rotation.

Drinking guava/pineapple fruit juice cocktail to keep the sugar levels up.

Lunch to follow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

H&H daybreak in the savinelli Saint Nick and my very comfy football pj's which isn't at all silly for a grown man to be wearing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sid.Stavros said:


> Abandoned from the whole World for 40 years, no contact with the modern civilization but still puffin his pipe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.asgmag.com/features/siberia-the-lykov-family/
> 
> I am smoking Mysmokingshop Christmas Cheer.


Fascinating read..... there's a movie in that story somewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> H&H daybreak in the savinelli Saint Nick and my very comfy football pj's which isn't at all silly for a grown man to be wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't the PJs clash with the cowboy bedspread!:grin2:


----------



## churchpunk

Frog Morton's in the Savinelli Polo (315). 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

World War I, Western Front around Christmas 1914 aka "Christmas Truce". The photo is from a PC war game but the event was real.










Mac Baren Mixture Scottish Blend.



Champagne InHand said:


> We use PayPal here as much as possible. Bank transfers are notorious for taking money for their transfers on both sides. Credit Cards are the second choice if you are buying out of your city or country.


Paypal was censored from turkey few years back, now they have Western Union payment-Bank transfer and Registered mail payment but the last method is unsecure. Some famous stores have Credit Card payment but the guy that i am customer hasn't that method and i get very nervous when i learn about it. I had bought from China last year something via bank transfer and i had no problem except some days of delay for confirm.
There was only one option about the cost, the "shared" and i had to pay 20 euro more for the comisioner bank in turkey? Arggg...those thieves.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Dressed To Kill starring Rathbone and Bruce.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some C&D Night Train before dinner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Burly slice in a Ivarsson/Stanwell 







Off to pick up the wife from work, she totaled her car last Thursday night so we are down to one vehicle for a bit.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Black Raspberry in this mid sized Royal Dutch Acorn with Vulcanite stem. One of my new acquisitions that I'm just breaking in as I take the hound for a very quick walk, before assuming my semi-aquatic lifestyle.

I'm totally stealing that and making new forum handles by either "semi-aquatic" or "hottubman!" I need some new email addresses to. 12F a high for the day.








That or Steve Zizou. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Wessex Burly slice in a Ivarsson/Stanwell
> 
> View attachment 174569
> 
> 
> Off to pick up the wife from work, she totaled her car last Thursday night so we are down to one vehicle for a bit.


I hear you. My daughter was involved in a 3 car collision because she listened to my wife's directions about driving around an accident scene, in a route involving hills in driving ice and snow. The cars not totaled but we don't want to report minor damage to the front and have our rates go up so all the replacement bodywork is on us.

I hate this weather but the auto places have to make a living I guess. Just incredibly frustrating as they went to meet the in-laws tonight in driving a stow storm and they don't bring hats, really good gloves and boots for single digits.

Sometimes I just hate living in the NE, especially in a heavy snow belt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Crazy Train 2017 in my Lorenzo bent Brandy..


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> Wilke Black Raspberry in this mid sized Royal Dutch Acorn with Vulcanite stem. One of my new acquisitions that I'm just breaking in as I take the hound for a very quick walk, before assuming my semi-aquatic lifestyle.
> 
> I'm totally stealing that and making new forum handles by either "semi-aquatic" or "hottubman!" I need some new email addresses to. 12F a high for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That or Steve Zizou.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the maple bacon package in the background ? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Champagne InHand

That is packaged hot cocoa my wife received from her brother. Maple bacon bramble hot chocolate. She will try it. I'm sure it will be very different.

Having Wilke Rum Cake in the red spigot during a whiteout snowstorm. In the tub once again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Champagne InHand said:


> That is packaged hot cocoa my wife received from her brother. Maple bacon bramble hot chocolate. She will try it. I'm sure it will be very different.
> 
> Having Wilke Rum Cake in the red spigot during a whiteout snowstorm. In the tub once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting lol thought perhaps it was a rub or such 
, thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner with a bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Work's done and I'm watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day (I hope) is Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching another Gunsmoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with few clouds and 16°C but later we expect some light rain.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HB in a Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


Was the Granger as fresh as the PA?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> HB in a Il Ceppo Brandy
> View attachment 174601


Wondering where you were this mawnin, then saw the post about the wife's car. Sorry to hear that..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff African Queen in the Rossi Vittoria Author. .....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in a Carey with fresh Java!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Was the Granger as fresh as the PA?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


No, because it wasn't in a thermo-sealed pouch. It lost some of its flavor with age, and is more savory and woody as burleys can become when aged.

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Regimental Mixture in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm really enjoying this little Royal Dutch Acorn. I bought it on close out and it really making me like a good straight as you can smoke it so slowly and really enjoy the smoke. In the bowl is Wilke Black Raspberry. Drinking tea and I have a second pipe on deck with a custom blend. 









Issues with Tapatalk signing me out. Anybody else having these issues today. Damn. It's so cold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. This will get me to lunch time.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm really enjoying this little Royal Dutch Acorn. I bought it on close out and it really making me like a good straight as you can smoke it so slowly and really enjoy the smoke. In the bowl is Wilke Black Raspberry. Drinking tea and I have a second pipe on deck with a custom blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issues with Tapatalk signing me out. Anybody else having these issues today. Damn. It's so cold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll just watch what you're smoking today cause its way to cold to smoke outdoors. Its -5* here now, so I'll stick to drinking tea. Lol


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slice in the Brog39....sunny skies finally, but a bit chilly for our area...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Oak alley in the savinelli bent bulldog and wearing the same Pj's!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Hickorynut

What do you get when you mix Lane 1q and Lane Dark Red together?...well I'm a bout to find out.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Philadelphia Mixture in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is drink this day Watching The Hatchet Man starring good ol' Eddie G.!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Insanely cold out right now and it's still light or getting to dusk. Puffing in the Savinelli Autograph Egg with this inside. The tobacco just showed today. 









While very lightly cased it can't compete with the Wilke blends I have had. Of course there is much less added but yet you smell the pound cake in the smoke coming from the pipe as you sit it down. You can taste it a little on the tongue but I had expected better. Perhaps it needs the PLIP which somehow makes aromatics taste a bit better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Ok....that last "mix"...not my favorite..I'm a gonna need to clean my mouth out with some ODF.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

First bowl of HU Director's Cut in a Charl Goussard 1/4 bent ring blast acorn with kudu horn and plateau, ebonite stem. A sunny 26 degrees. Both the tobacco and the wood were a little damp and had trouble burning, but I'm quite looking forward to trying this blend again.










The hatchet is a Plumb Anchor Brand Boy Scouts of America hatchet from ~1910 that I rehabbed. It was an ebay purchase that was rusty, dull, and that needed the handle removed and reset. I collect vintage American hatchets and axes and probably have about as many as Jim has pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of 1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## scottysauce123

Ashton gold rush in a briar provided by @Champagne InHand Thanks brother!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye 701 Virginia in a smooth bent Dr. G, while making simple syrup (plain and rosemary)


----------



## Piper

Started the day with Dunhill Nightcap in an Ascorti panel. Now smoking Sutliff African Queen in a Dunhill Bruyere pot. Despite the frigid temperatures, I managed to barbecue some lamb chops last night and have veal chops teed up for guests tomorrow night. I have really enjoyed this week off but am getting bored with my three pipe rotation.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Spc plum pudding in the mark Twain cob. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Lots of good stuff here. I just got in some PS 701 Virginia. To age or to blend? I’ve wanted to ask if your Dunhill smokes any bit better than some of your other pipes. 

I liked the Twain Cobb. Lately Cobbs are frustrating me because that bottom that is below where the shank and hole comes out. 

So many questions. It’s too cold to head out for another pipe. My head, body and throat have had it. After the last dip, my coca-cola can kept freezing into slush, after every sip, so I had to lower it into the hot water. After smoking my nose was just crystallizing so I tried mouth breathing, which I usually abhor and the throat and lungs started screaming after just a few breathes of air. 

Damn I hate Winter. It won’t stop snowing either. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pancake supper with a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Lots of good stuff here. I just got in some PS 701 Virginia. To age or to blend? I've wanted to ask if your Dunhill smokes any bit better than some of your other pipes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have three smaller Dunhills that smoke incredibly well. They are probably my best smokers. They certainly smoke better than my larger Dunhills but that may be because the smaller ones are older and more broken in.

I don't think Dunhills necessarily smoke better than other well-made briars but the shapes are classic, they look lovely, and they're a pleasure to smoke. We are lucky to be living in the age of great pipes and pipemakers.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pete's Red spigot trying the RO Spiced Maple truffle aromatic. This one tastes a bit better but the rum is still quite light the maple recognizable, but i am not getting the truffle unless the Perique or Burley element.

Combating freezing temp with portable heater. It's that time. 









The angle is for photo reference only. Usually I sit right by the heat. 1000% better. With creamy sweet chamomile tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Old Dark Fired in Peterson ebony spigot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Lots of good stuff here. I just got in some PS 701 Virginia. To age or to blend? I've wanted to ask if your Dunhill smokes any bit better than some of your other pipes.
> 
> I liked the Twain Cobb. Lately Cobbs are frustrating me because that bottom that is below where the shank and hole comes out.
> 
> So many questions. It's too cold to head out for another pipe. My head, body and throat have had it. After the last dip, my coca-cola can kept freezing into slush, after every sip, so I had to lower it into the hot water. After smoking my nose was just crystallizing so I tried mouth breathing, which I usually abhor and the throat and lungs started screaming after just a few breathes of air.
> 
> Damn I hate Winter. It won't stop snowing either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't like the way the bottom of the cobs are either, so I mix up some pipe mud and raise the bottom so that it's right with the shank.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Inaugural smoke in the Heisenberg, I have some Chantham Manor on the way but for now Carter Hall will do nicely,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Inaugural smoke in the Heisenberg, I have some Chantham Manor on the way but for now Carter Hall will do nicely,
> View attachment 174737


Beautiful pipe. I love the thick walls and the 50cal band.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem. Watching Cheyenne.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here and 15°C but to be honest i miss the snow that we had those days in my village as a kid.










I am smoking Torben Dansk No 8. Take a look what Greek coffee my wife brought me, no matter if happen by luck those 2 layers look great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cheney's Cake in the Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> I don't like the way the bottom of the cobs are either, so I mix up some pipe mud and raise the bottom so that it's right with the shank.


Where do I get pipe mud. I would like to enjoy my cobbs a bit more?

Decided to walk the dog through the snow in 8F weather but luckily the winds have let up. I tire of snow yet we aren't even in January. I think this is one of the highest snowfall totals for December if you want exclude the freak storms that crush the areas occasionally. Poor Erie, PA and surrounding areas.

I'm breaking in the Pete green racing 120 Dublin with a light bowl of RO My Own Blend Spiced Maple Truffle.

I might have to jump in the tub if o don't finish soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the way the bottom of the cobs are either, so I mix up some pipe mud and raise the bottom so that it's right with the shank.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I get pipe mud. I would like to enjoy my cobbs a bit more?
> 
> Decided to walk the dog through the snow in 8F weather but luckily the winds have let up. I tire of snow yet we aren't even in January. I think this is one of the highest snowfall totals for December if you want exclude the freak storms that crush the areas occasionally. Poor Erie, PA and surrounding areas.
> 
> I'm breaking in the Pete green racing 120 Dublin with a light bowl of RO My Own Blend Spiced Maple Truffle.
> 
> I might have to jump in the tub if o don't finish soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Just mix cigar ash with a tiny bit of distilled water, and you have pipe mud. Just a few drops at a time time till you achieve the consistency of a concrete mixture. Take a couple days to dry.


----------



## churchpunk

Deception Pass in the Savinelli Polo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Smoking HH Vintage Syrian in the 4106 Dunhill bruyere on a bitter sunny day while awaiting weekend guests. I love that I can smoke my pipe indoors.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm breaking in the Pete green racing 120 Dublin with a light bowl of RO My Own Blend Spiced Maple Truffle.
> 
> I might have to jump in the tub if o don't finish soon.


Your new Pete definitely looks like a Dublin in this picture with the slight flaring of the bowl from the base to the rim. The color is fantastic!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> Lots of good stuff here. I just got in some PS 701 Virginia. To age or to blend? I've wanted to ask if your Dunhill smokes any bit better than some of your other pipes.
> 
> I liked the Twain Cobb. Lately Cobbs are frustrating me because that bottom that is below where the shank and hole comes out.
> 
> So many questions. It's too cold to head out for another pipe. My head, body and throat have had it. After the last dip, my coca-cola can kept freezing into slush, after every sip, so I had to lower it into the hot water. After smoking my nose was just crystallizing so I tried mouth breathing, which I usually abhor and the throat and lungs started screaming after just a few breathes of air.
> 
> Damn I hate Winter. It won't stop snowing either.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like the Twain cob. It's got a narrower bowl than any of my other pipes. I don't use my cobs too often though and yeah, the bottom is kind of a pain. Hard to clean out. Stay warm out there btw!

Just enjoyed some daybreak in the savinelli 2003 Roma bent billiard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Earlier,, I had a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Just finished lunch and deciding on my next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Regimental Mixture in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Cagney in The Strawberry Blonde.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Again with the Pete's Green racing 120 with Wilke Rumcake.

Sunny but chilly. 









Bad photo of the pipe but last nights snow is obvious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished Frog Morton in the Brittania, loading up PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog43....TGIF Puff-Kin Pipers!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of McClelland 2009 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson Army 68 with PS Luxury Flake. Sweet creamed Chai tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Brog48 with Decaf..... WHAAAAT!


----------



## Champagne InHand

EGR in the Racing 120. I think she’s getting broke in just fine. Slowly. Probably my biggest mistake with my Green Spigot. 

Having chamomile tea, sweet and creamy. 

Just chilling tonight. Girls are home and sleeping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Started it before we left to watch The Justice League and will finish it by dinner time. The movie was kinda "ehhh!"


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Italian dinner with a bowl of 1960s John Middleton Philadelphia Mixture in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. I'd have smoked this further down, but I was distracted by a big slice of Boston Creme Pie. Watching an episode of Nova.


----------



## huffer33

Much earlier today but I couldn't upload a pic. Director's Cut in a Dunhill Dublin/Zulu. Sunny 35 degrees with a proper fire this time - great smoke. I finished forming the handle for this Nessmuk Christmas eve day and sharpened it up a bit. It seems to be the perfect shape for cube cutting and will probably be the designated knife for piping.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, wonderful sunny day here in Athens with 15°C but this is a Spring weather not a Winter! I don't like it...










Peter Rasmussen Black Label.


----------



## JimInks

Finished smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Had a snack and am deciding on my last smoke for the day.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason with Bette Davis subbing for Raymond Burr.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> Much earlier today but I couldn't upload a pic. Director's Cut in a Dunhill Dublin/Zulu. Sunny 35 degrees with a proper fire this time - great smoke. I finished forming the handle for this Nessmuk Christmas eve day and sharpened it up a bit. It seems to be the perfect shape for cube cutting and will probably be the designated knife for piping.


The Zulu shape is really appealing to me. That one is just darling!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> The Zulu shape is really appealing to me. That one is just darling!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


If I only got to keep one of my pipes, that would probably be it. It is a great smoker with a nice size conical bowl.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vermont Maple Cavendish showed in the mail, along with M-'s "Crazy Train". I have to start this morning with the VMC in the Pete's Racing 120, as I'm trying to compare it to this RO My Own Blend Spiced Maple Truffle. Sadly the good aromatic tobaccos like the good non aromatics should be sipped and burn down to a white, grey or even black ash in powder form. I just can't get there on the P&C aromatic blends.

These may end up with some Match or Wilke added. Of course there is a reason Wilke costs you $74/pound roughly. But Match does a fine job and that can be had in 1# pretty inexpensively. Even 8oz doesn't kill you in price. Wilke doesn't give much discount for more so enjoy samples until you find what you love.

I will be trying M-'s "Crazy Train," this afternoon, weather permitting.

Enjoy hot, sweet creamed Earl Grey on a chilly morning of 14F.

Tomorrow the high will be 6F. Damned polar vortex.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> The Zulu shape is really appealing to me. That one is just darling!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Zulu are you excellent looking pipes. They remind me of a much more aggressive Dublin. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog39...with Kona Coffee....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

FM in the Tilshead.....with Seagrams Ginger Ale.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Wilke Dummerston in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my stash of this blend. Watching Branded.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mike's Crazy Train in the Royal Dutch Acorn. As stated before this is a great smaller sized pipe bought at deep discount. Used while walking her dog with water to finish the bowl. This pipe has a metal cooler insert in the tenion. Completely removable but stops ash like a heavyweight champ.










Excellent for cooking aromatic smoke.

We needed a walk before we get 6-12" of new snow and temps plummet. A balmy 20F. Planning on watching bowl games if Old Movies the rest of the night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So this is the little metal device in the tenion. Does anybody have these in their pipes. Kind of ingenious if your bowl and smoke heat too much this cools it down ASAP. It stops ash by only letting smoke through this tiny little gap in the metal.

My first time seeing one of these devices though I have seen coolers advertised in some sites. I wonder who holds or held the patent.

So many questions. I apologize. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> So this is the little metal device in the tenion. Does anybody have these in their pipes. Kind of ingenious if your bowl and smoke heat too much this cools it down ASAP. It stops ash by only letting smoke through this tiny little gap in the metal.
> 
> My first time seeing one of these devices though I have seen coolers advertised in some sites. I wonder who holds or held the patent.
> 
> So many questions. I apologize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With the exception of my Grabow's and Kaywoodie's where the stinger is the tenon I remove these as soon as the box is opened.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Speraaa from Greece, quite night here in Athens. I am watching the movie










[which basically was a massacre of innocent civilians from 1-76 years old]

BBC NEWS | Middle East | What happened at Haditha?

while smoking Jock Scott Creamy Malt in a Corn Cob, cool water beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Stovepipe in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brog67...I laid out some Ashton Guilty Pleasure.....but not sure if I want to tackle it later....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Pete’s Army 68 with Mike’s Crazy Train in the bowl. Tasty easy smoking tobacco. Definitely an aro mixture. But I don’t want to overthink stuff like this, just enjoy as the snow has begun to fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Dunhill 965 in the Brog67...I laid out some Ashton Guilty Pleasure.....but not sure if I want to tackle it later....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Guilty Pleasure. That's one i just couldn't really enjoy for what it was. It's quite complex but needs slow dipping or it bites. I gave it too my Turkish friend. He quite enjoyed it. He's piped for a long time but goes weeks without a smoke then smokes for a few days. I figured the balance of my tin was better off in his hands.

Thanks for the info on the cooling device. I could see it getting stuck and screwing up a tenion very easily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## gtechva

C&D Five O'Clock Shadow in a smooth, bent Irish Second, accompanied by a Moscow Mule


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching The Westerner starring Brain Keith, a great, forgotten short lived TV Western.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Watching Nero Wolfe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## deke

JimInks said:


> Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Watching Nero Wolfe.


Played by William Conrad, of course.

He was also the very funny narrator on the Rocky and Bullwinkle cartoons......


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

deke said:


> Played by William Conrad, of course.
> 
> He was also the very funny narrator on the Rocky and Bullwinkle cartoons......


My all time favorite cartoon. I can still watch them and laugh.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens with 14°C and that makes shopping easier. This is the last 2017 pipe photo from me, tonight due to the celebration i wouldn't smoke. My wife asked me:
_"Have you shown to the guys my new pastries and the cup that i bought for you?
No but one day i will
Why don't you post today these pastries and this cup?
Mmm...maybe
You will post today these pastries and this cup!
Yeah..."_
So does anyone here has any question or objection why we are looking today this pastries and this cup? Cause i ain't.










I am smoking Sillem's Red. My best wishes to you all for tonight, have a good time with your families and for those who are on Duty tonight as we say here in the Army "may next year this day to be Home".
Goodbye 2017: https://i.imgur.com/su9Bi1I.mp4?1


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Dayyy from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens with 14°C and that makes shopping easier. This is the last 2017 pipe photo from me, tonight due to the celebration i wouldn't smoke. My wife asked me:
> _"Have you shown to the guys my new pastries and the cup that i bought for you?
> No but one day i will
> Why don't you post today these pastries and this cup?
> Mmm...maybe
> You will post today these pastries and this cup!
> Yeah..."_
> So does anyone here has any question or objection why we are looking today this pastries and this cup? Cause i ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Sillem's Red. My best wishes to you all for tonight, have a good time with your families and for those who are on Duty tonight as we say here in the Army "may next year this day to be Home".
> Goodbye 2017: https://i.imgur.com/su9Bi1I.mp4?1


Tell her the cup's great and the pastries look delicious.. much better than my mug and pop tarts a had today..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Dayyy from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens with 14°C and that makes shopping easier. This is the last 2017 pipe photo from me, tonight due to the celebration i wouldn't smoke. My wife asked me:
> _"Have you shown to the guys my new pastries and the cup that i bought for you?
> No but one day i will
> Why don't you post today these pastries and this cup?
> Mmm...maybe
> You will post today these pastries and this cup!
> Yeah..."_
> So does anyone here has any question or objection why we are looking today this pastries and this cup? Cause i ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Sillem's Red. My best wishes to you all for tonight, have a good time with your families and for those who are on Duty tonight as we say here in the Army "may next year this day to be Home".
> Goodbye 2017: https://i.imgur.com/su9Bi1I.mp4?1


Your a lucky man Sid, I'm pretty sure my coffee mug was acquired the last time I helped someone move. Happy New Years to you and yours!


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Dayyy from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens with 14°C and that makes shopping easier. This is the last 2017 pipe photo from me, tonight due to the celebration i wouldn't smoke. My wife asked me:
> _"Have you shown to the guys my new pastries and the cup that i bought for you?
> No but one day i will
> Why don't you post today these pastries and this cup?
> Mmm...maybe
> You will post today these pastries and this cup!
> Yeah..."_
> So does anyone here has any question or objection why we are looking today this pastries and this cup? Cause i ain't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Sillem's Red. My best wishes to you all for tonight, have a good time with your families and for those who are on Duty tonight as we say here in the Army "may next year this day to be Home".
> Goodbye 2017: https://i.imgur.com/su9Bi1I.mp4?1


Ditto what Dino and Nathan said. Happy New Year Sid!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Priming the pump this morning. OJK in the Brog67 and Sumatra.....Yee-Haw!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Priming the pump this morning. OJK in the Brog67 and Sumatra.....Yee-Haw!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Well, that oughta jumpstart something!


----------



## Piper

4th Generation Family Reserve in Peterson ebony spigot with coffee.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> 4th Generation Family Reserve in Peterson ebony spigot with coffee.


Yummm.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Yummm.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks Hick. I got it from you. I think this is my second favorite after the DHNC. I like the touch of Latakia in the Nightcap.


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slice in the Brog67 with creamy frothy foofoo homemade coffee. I tried the Huffer33 cube deal and gravity fed it with very little pack. Here goes nothin'









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I battled a bad headache last night and this morning. Finally decided to use the hot/cold treatment. So I jumped into the hot tub with near 0F and blowing snow. 

Much too cold to bring the phone out but I did smoke the Army 68 bent brandy with VMC. I almost used it as a snorkel I was so low in the water then I would come up with frozen hair. 

Now things are a bit better but I must go crash out in the dark bedroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Five O' Clock Shadow in a Shannon, cup of hot black tea


----------



## JimInks

Been a busy day, and I'm not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Zurich Delight in a MM Country Gentleman after a filling New Years Eve lunch. Lotsa Chocolate notes fits in just right.....


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching Three Little Words starring Red Skelton and Fred Astaire. This will be the first time I've had a chance to see the entire movie from start to finish.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my dink the rest of this day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mr Brog's No.21 with my own blended tobacco. Testing out the weather and snow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Shortcut to Mushrooms in Ascorti panel.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Shortcut to Mushrooms in Ascorti panel.


That's a happy little blend!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful cannoli dinner with a bowl of C&D Good Morning in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Thin Man, which I used to be.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Bin 56 in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Best Make in the Army 68. 

Letting the girls ring in the New Year as I’ll head off to bed after this smoke is over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 1994 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching After The Thin Man.


----------



## Hickorynut

HH Old Dark Fired in the Brog48 with Ice water...still working.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me close to New Years when I open a vintage tin of Three Nuns.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in an Armentrout Apple,







Decided I wanted to try some tea so I picked up some Golden Oolong and some Earl Grey this morning, just bagged for now. trying out the Golden now, so far it's a good parring.


----------



## JimInks

Well, that last smoke didn't last as long as I expected, so I'm filling time until midnight with a bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> St James Flake in an Armentrout Apple,
> View attachment 175193
> 
> Decided I wanted to try some tea so I picked up some Golden Oolong and some Earl Grey this morning, just bagged for now. trying out the Golden now, so far it's a good parring.


I'm a fan of the Earl Grey with any of the Burley forward and most of the aros. Irish breakfast seems better with the English (for me)....and coffee is good with everything 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

I'm starting off the year with a bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> I'm starting off the year with a bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Happy New Year everybody!


Happy New Year! Puff-kin!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

My last post didn't post, but I smoked year 1936 Briggs. Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Happy New Year! Puff-kin!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 A very Happy New Year to you, too!!


----------



## JimInks

Probably my last smoke of the day: Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Oh, what the hell! I'm having one more smoke while I watch an episode of Ellery Queen: Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson's Racing 120 Dublin with Edward G. Robinson drink hot sweet and creamy Earl Grey. Sunny and 5F. Brrr!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Crazy Train in -3* weather. That's it for a while, its just to cold out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Burly Slices in the Heisenberg, cubed


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Black Raspberry in this 1987 Pipe of the year, Savinelli Signature. It’s an estate and my initial smoke. It’s a very nice smoker. I’m very pleased I was able to buy this. 

Tapatalk photo issues. I’ll try later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Wilke 47th Street. Figured I'd get a bowl in since temp reached a warm 6*F. It feels nice after days in the -0*F range.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching The Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and floaty widdle icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Too cold to play on the cigar side. PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog48. Ginger Ale to stay refreshed....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Last bowl of the night is C&D Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## Champagne InHand

PS Norwegian in the little bowl of the Royal Dutch Acorn. Trying to watch playoff football after having New Years dinner at the in-laws. Good tenderloin, risotto, good wine, cheeses etc. 

I’m not big in showing for these dinners but duty called. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork roast dinner with a bowl of C&D Dreams of Kadath in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting with my niece.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,







This pipe and tobacco were made for each other!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

1960s John Middleton Bin 56 in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished doing the dishes and this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Regimental Mixture in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem. I'll likely finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.​


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished Dunhill My Mixture 965 in the Brittania, now starting FM in the Sasieni with a fresh cup of coffee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of DH Elizabethan Mixture in this Lorenzo. It's far to cold at -4* F... Sipping some Vanilla & Honey Camomile tea with cream and sugar.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Watching a Star Trek movie marathon.


----------



## NightFish

Loading the new Heisenberg with Carter Hall. I can't wait to smoke this puppy. 

Does anyone else feel like licking the top of the bowl before lighting up to keep from charring the rim?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally busting the Mercury /alcohol up to 18F. A mix of Wilke Rumcake and Black raspberry in the Pete’s Racing 120 Dublin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half mark of this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just packing OJK in the Rossi Vittoria Author. Fresh coffee in the cup!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

NightFish said:


> Loading the new Heisenberg with Carter Hall. I can't wait to smoke this puppy.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like licking the top of the bowl before lighting up to keep from charring the rim?


I look at it this way. Eventually you will get some char on the rim. As long as it's not too heavy you can buff it down, coat the top with a rejuvenating oil, the if you buff it with a hard wax, things should be fine. The rim biffing is probably a 1-2 times per year maintenance, unless you smoke one pipe much more heavily than the other.

I really wish I had stuck with the POTY plan, except so many groups and brands do it, but I've really liked my Pete's Dublin a lot. I never imagined just how much the design would be in practicality.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slice in the Brog43. Warm comfy goodness!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Loading the new Heisenberg with Carter Hall. I can't wait to smoke this puppy.
> 
> Does anyone else feel like licking the top of the bowl before lighting up to keep from charring the rim?


LoL, a little spit goes a long ways! I use matches as much as possible, it cuts down on the soot also as soon as I'm done and while the pipe is still warm I wipe the rim off, usually on my jeans!


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB in the Brog39......gonna make another cup o joe!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Pete’s Army 68 Bent Brandy with a bowl of Vermont Maple Cavendish. Drinking warm sweet chai. It’s a balmy 18F but the blowing of the snow has calmed down a bit for now. 


Effing Tapatalk photos. They need an update to the bugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Tried a bowl of Tinderbox Captain Spice....chucked it at halfway. Not enjoying aros lately....

Reloaded with Dunhill My Mixture 965. I'm saving the Dunhill Nightcap bulk to mix with the Match Nightcap on the way. The sites have priced Nightcap off the planet...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Tried a bowl of Tinderbox Captain Spice....chucked it at halfway. Not enjoying aros lately....
> 
> Reloaded with Dunhill My Mixture 965. I'm saving the Dunhill Nightcap bulk to mix with the Match Nightcap on the way. The sites have priced Nightcap off the planet...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


How does Nightcap compare to 965? I love 965 so imagine I would like Nightcap as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Tried a bowl of Tinderbox Captain Spice....chucked it at halfway. Not enjoying aros lately....
> 
> Reloaded with Dunhill My Mixture 965. I'm saving the Dunhill Nightcap bulk to mix with the Match Nightcap on the way. The sites have priced Nightcap off the planet...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


If you read through TR and Jim's comments and reviews of others The Dunhill Nightcap and 965 isn't really as good as it used to be and most grade the Match, by Sutliff as closer to the original.

I'm not a huge fan of the Nightcap though it's been a month since I tried it.

If you want I'll send you the 4 or do ounces I have in some kind of sample trade.

I've smoked some Match and Sutliff and the newer stuff is pretty good. A lot of consensus that the Danes are finally figuring out the better English, Balkan and Aromatic blends sling with VaPers.

Stokkebye might have a similar blend.

There no reason to pay when it's probably being packaged up by Lane or some other STC contractors.

I wouldn't hesitate buying the Match/Sutliff or similar Stokkebye blends.

The old companies have merged, been bought out just like every other business on Earth.

Read through TR. it can be tedious but it's something I do for a couple hours before falling asleep in bed.

Again my $0.02.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mjskia said:


> How does Nightcap compare to 965? I love 965 so imagine I would like Nightcap as well.


Nightcap seems to have more smoky Latakia than 965. My thoughts. It could have done other oriental tobaccos as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Excuse the length. I'll post the TR review Jim did, but maybe he could comment on the more recent batches. I have read that it's not the same beast but still great in its own way but the mixes that are bulk and similar have come a long way.

















So comparing to the original back 8+ years ago it looks like if you bought a bit of Cyprian Latakia, you could doctor up the Match to come very close, maybe closer than the current release and pack some away for the future in Ball jars.

When buying 16oz or 1#, even if you combine a purchase with a like minded piper, you definitely save money and are thinking about the future of your hobby.

Here's the review of the original tin, not bulk. 

















Take into account I'm a blender. I blend wine grape juice. I blend my pipe tobaccos all the time. I mix drinks and bartended once upon a time, just to keep skills up.

I have the stainless and Corning/Pyrex gear from cooking and baking. If you trust your palate and use a small clay pipe to test, you really could make a nice small batch and be just as pleased if not more.

Again my $0.02. But I tend to invest in an insane way, in most people's minds. I'm not trying to be a baller, but I figure we spend a good deal of time enjoying this hobby, why not continue to learn. The info is out there. YouTube and the net has changed everything. &#129305;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Having a heatwave as the temp has rocketed to a warm 8*F... Thought I would get in one last bowl, and flavor of the evening is C&D Night Train in a well used MM Cobb. I'm very much enjoying this blend thanks to @Champagne InHand Time to pick up more of this one.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bowl #2 in the puff pipe of the year .50 cal bent Dublin, smoking carter hall. And a bowl of comoys double English in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.

It's 62 degrees with 73% humidity so a little balmy for these parts.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> How does Nightcap compare to 965? I love 965 so imagine I would like Nightcap as well.


For me....965 more creamy and floral?, with less Vitamin N. Nightcap more bold and more Latakia (Agree with @Champagne InHand) and a healthy dose of Vitamin N.......


----------



## NightFish

Mississippi River in the Sav Tortuga 673 with a glass of Old Pulteney.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Took the dog for a walk and mixed a few blends in the Pete’s green spigot. A RO spiced maple truffle, which I don’t find great by itself, but adding a bit of rum laced Wilke 515 and the Vermont Maple Cavendish really made this a nice long smoke. After getting home I sat on my porch for about 30 minutes just listening to the embers burn as I sipped it. Cold water was all I had to drink, but all was good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Cult Blood Red Moon in a cob with my morning coffee.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Edward G. Robinson in the Green Spigot with a big Yeti of sweet creamed Earl Grey. While it's in the double digits this is our break day as Winter Storm Grayson is going to hurl in more wind, loads of snow and negative temperatures. No fun. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been very sick with a nasty stomach virus, but I needed a smoke.


----------



## JohnBrody15

First time with the Mac Baren old dark fired courtesy of @Huffer from way back. Thank you kindly. In the mark twain cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been very sick with a nasty stomach virus, but I needed a smoke.


Hope you feel better Jim, we missed ya!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna fire up some Match Nightcap in the cob. I don't believe I'll be able to discern a huge difference, but I wanted to try it before I mix it with my remaining bulk Dunhill....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

And I would be wrong. Halway through this bowl I can tell you it smokes cooler, no harshness, but also it is lacking some depth of flavor and a bit of satisfaction for me. I am going to need to find the Dunhill Nightcap....or something better real fast........

Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## huffer33

Director's Cut in a Dunhill gold army. Made it to 25F today.


----------



## JimInks

Champagne InHand said:


> Excuse the length. I'll post the TR review Jim did, but maybe he could comment on the more recent batches. I have read that it's not the same beast but still great in its own way but the mixes that are bulk and similar have come a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So comparing to the original back 8+ years ago it looks like if you bought a bit of Cyprian Latakia, you could doctor up the Match to come very close, maybe closer than the current release and pack some away for the future in Ball jars.
> 
> When buying 16oz or 1#, even if you combine a purchase with a like minded piper, you definitely save money and are thinking about the future of your hobby.
> 
> Here's the review of the original tin, not bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take into account I'm a blender. I blend wine grape juice. I blend my pipe tobaccos all the time. I mix drinks and bartended once upon a time, just to keep skills up.
> 
> I have the stainless and Corning/Pyrex gear from cooking and baking. If you trust your palate and use a small clay pipe to test, you really could make a nice small batch and be just as pleased if not more.
> 
> Again my $0.02. But I tend to invest in an insane way, in most people's minds. I'm not trying to be a baller, but I figure we spend a good deal of time enjoying this hobby, why not continue to learn. The info is out there. YouTube and the net has changed everything. &#129305;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been a while since I smoked either version of Nightcap, so I can't tell you anything beyond my reviews.


----------



## Hickorynut

crap Huffer....I really like that pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Hope you feel better Jim, we missed ya!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks, man. I still feel miserable, but I going to try another smoke: Jim's Va/Bur in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. This is a mild smoke I created, and maybe I can handle it.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> It's been a while since I smoked either version of Nightcap, so I can't tell you anything beyond my reviews.


Smoking the Match right now. As far as I can tell Jim nailed it. It is not as potent or satisfying as the Dunhill. I am going to need to find more Dunhill....or a replacement. ANy recommendations? I don't mind going a bit bolder than the Dunhill Nightcap.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla cream Loose Cut.


----------



## ebnash

Been months since my last pipe. Got some rain going here in Cali so it seemed fitting to get it going. Smoking some Dunhill 965 compliments of @MattT He sent me a nice sampler of several I haven't smoked before. Thanks brother


----------



## Stogiepuffer

ebnash said:


> Been months since my last pipe. Got some rain going here in Cali so it seemed fitting to get it going. Smoking some Dunhill 965 compliments of @MattT He sent me a nice sampler of several I haven't smoked before. Thanks brother


Dude, you need a haircut.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brog48 with Ice water...more work to do.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Hiland's Snowflake in MM Cob. This stuff is so easy to smoke with loads of creamy, buttery, sweetness. I swear the room note brings people off the street to see what's going on. I was up in my garage smoking and had 3 neighbors who were walking by pop in to see what smelled so good.


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I smoked either version of Nightcap, so I can't tell you anything beyond my reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking the Match right now. As far as I can tell Jim nailed it. It is not as potent or satisfying as the Dunhill. I am going to need to find more Dunhill....or a replacement. ANy recommendations? I don't mind going a bit bolder than the Dunhill Nightcap.....
Click to expand...

Wilke High Hat is one you might want to try. I have not smoked it in some time, but I believe it was a robust English. If I had any left I would have sent a sample. Have you tried Wilke Bestmake?


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been very sick with a nasty stomach virus, but I needed a smoke.


Hope you get to feeling better soon Jim.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Trying another as I fight through being sick. I figure if I can't enjoy my all time favorite tobacco, I'm in real trouble! Vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Gatorade is my drink.


----------



## Piper

HU Director's Cut in meer. Really liking this HU tobacco courtesy of @huffer33.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished enjoying a bowl of PS LNF in my MM Legend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking Esoterica Pembroke in the Pete's Racing 120 Dublin. Enjoyable English blend but with that touch of Cognac, is it really an English? Food for thought.

A balmy 22F makes it feel like Spring out here. Tomorrow will be a crash course in Grayson. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

Picked this up, just because it was nice looking, hand carved. Can anyone i.d. it? No markings.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Slowly, but surely, I smoke what I can.


----------



## Alrightdriver

scottysauce123 said:


> Picked this up, just because it was nice looking, hand carved. Can anyone i.d. it? No markings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful pipe.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## scottysauce123

I waxed, polished and cleaned it. What's h
Kind of different is the hole in the bowl for the stem is shaped like a triangle. I waxed, polished and cleaned it. What's h
Kind of different is the hole in the bowl for the stem is shaped like a triangle.


Alrightdriver said:


> That is a beautiful pipe.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


I waxed, polished and cleaned it. What's h
Kind of different is the hole in the bowl for the stem is shaped like a triangle. I waxed, polished and cleaned it. What's h
Kind of different is the hole in the bowl for the stem is shaped like a triangle. I waxed, polished and cleaned it. What's h
Kind of different is the hole in the bowl for the stem is shaped like a triangle. Don't know why I can only upload 1 pic.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Smoking the Match right now. As far as I can tell Jim nailed it. It is not as potent or satisfying as the Dunhill. I am going to need to find more Dunhill....or a replacement. ANy recommendations? I don't mind going a bit bolder than the Dunhill Nightcap.....


I'm reaching here because it's been awhile since I've smoked any of these but becks ol limey bastard or maybe dunhill London mixture? In the past, I'll browse TR and look at paretti, 4 noggins, cup o joes, and wilke and search by blend type:English....read some reviews and buy some sample ounces. Most of those sell bulk so you can grab a ounce to try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> Smoking the Match right now. As far as I can tell Jim nailed it. It is not as potent or satisfying as the Dunhill. I am going to need to find more Dunhill....or a replacement. ANy recommendations? I don't mind going a bit bolder than the Dunhill Nightcap.....


I have to assume you are looking for it in bulk because I founds tins available with one try.


----------



## NightFish

Hickorynut said:


> I am going to need to find more Nightcap....or a replacement. ANy recommendations? I don't mind going a bit bolder than the Dunhill Nightcap.....


What is it about Nightcap that you like?

Nightcap has perique, which many other English blends do not. If it's that little extra perique twang that you like with your latakia then maybe try Blackpoint or Magnum Opus. Both are excellent English blends that contain perique but neither deliver the same level of nic hit that you'll get with nightcap.

Gaslight shares some similarities with nightcap but I think Odyssey is probably the closest thing that I've smoked when it comes to the full flavor. It's an epic blend in it's own right and I can't see anyone that likes nightcap not liking it. Abingdon is also pretty close but more oriental forward than Odyssey. GLP is the man when it comes to latakia blends and I fully intend to keep myself busy by working my way through them all, and there are many.

If you want bulk then maybe Larry's Blend or McClellend 5110 would do it for you.

It doesn't have the latakia or the perique but if you want a strong and full flavored blend with a brutal nicotine punch then you gotta try Peterson's Irish Flake if you haven't already.

And then there's Ashton Artisan's Blend, reported to be very similar to nightcap but one that I have not yet tried myself.

Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> I have to assume you are looking for it in bulk because I founds tins available with one try.


Yes, bulk as the savings add up pretty quickly. I did not find an appreciable difference between the bulk and tins to warrant the extra expense for qty (I have tons of jars already).  Did you notice the difference in pricing on the tins? Some of the online vendors have out priced the B&M's......


----------



## JimInks

Never got to sleep, and I feel like having a smoke: D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> What is it about Nightcap that you like?
> 
> Nightcap has perique, which many other English blends do not. If it's that little extra perique twang that you like with your latakia then maybe try Blackpoint or Magnum Opus. Both are excellent English blends that contain perique but neither deliver the same level of nic hit that you'll get with nightcap.
> 
> Gaslight shares some similarities with nightcap but I think Odyssey is probably the closest thing that I've smoked when it comes to the full flavor. It's an epic blend in it's own right and I can't see anyone that likes nightcap not liking it. Abingdon is also pretty close but more oriental forward than Odyssey. GLP is the man when it comes to latakia blends and I fully intend to keep myself busy by working my way through them all, and there are many.
> 
> If you want bulk then maybe Larry's Blend or McClellend 5110 would do it for you.
> 
> It doesn't have the latakia or the perique but if you want a strong and full flavored blend with a brutal nicotine punch then you gotta try Peterson's Irish Flake if you haven't already.
> 
> And then there's Ashton Artisan's Blend, reported to be very similar to nightcap but one that I have not yet tried myself.
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck.


Thanks @NightFish that's a bevy of possibilities. I agree about Greg Pease, and since C&D blend all of his product I might also go exploring in their line. I'm thinking I have some sub-concious emotional attachment to Dunhill (The perique and Vitamin N are nice too), like I do with Partagas,Padilla and La Aurora in seegars.... I am pretty sure if I find a blend I like as much (or better) for an everyday I'd change in a minute.
@JohnBrody15 the #10 Downing Street and BaldHeadedTeacher were fine blends, if I was flush, they would be great in qty!


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Wilke High Hat is one you might want to try. I have not smoked it in some time, but I believe it was a robust English. If I had any left I would have sent a sample. Have you tried Wilke Bestmake?


I am going to place an order with Wilke for those "me" time smokes. There isn't any break for qty it seems (nor do I expect it), but they have wonderful blends.


----------



## Hickorynut

And with that I'll quit jacking the thread..

Dunhill 965 to start the day since it's too cold to sit outside...with Sumatra!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Hickorynut

CH in the Tilshead Pot......Orlik Golden Slice on deck...


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> And with that I'll quit jacking the thread..
> 
> Dunhill 965 to start the day since it's too cold to sit outside...with Sumatra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


We're at 9F with gusts up to 55mph. I'll just watch until it dies down.


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> We're at 9F with gusts up to 55mph. I'll just watch until it dies down.


A little bombogenesis for you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Windy, starting to snow but trying to get a pipe in before the cleanup and needing a heater by the tub. Army 68 andMatch Bourbon Street. 

Plenty of good Perique and Latakia available. Just saying. 

Or try some of the Frog Morton and add what you like. FM can are bigger and much less than the Dunhill tins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Lemon-Lime Gatorade is my drink. Ate for the first time in three days, and am finally starting to feel better.


----------



## Hickorynut

That's good news Jim! Just finishing HH ODF in the cob, Dunhill Elizabethan is on deck in the Brog67...somewhere along the way today I also entertained OJK in the Brittania..... Fresh coffee is brewing...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> Yes, bulk as the savings add up pretty quickly. I did not find an appreciable difference between the bulk and tins to warrant the extra expense for qty (I have tons of jars already).  Did you notice the difference in pricing on the tins? Some of the online vendors have out priced the B&M's......


KEEP in mind that I live in California and in a very expensive area, to boot. The one online vendor was asking 9.95 for a 1.75 oz tin. My local pipe shop wants $25.00 for a tin of Dunhill. The 1st tin of Royal Yacht I purchased from them about 6 months ago was $23.00.

I probably don't smoke nearly as much as you, so I really don't look at bulk. That tin of Royal Yacht will last me a year since I primarily smoke cigars (1-2 per week on average) and have many other pipe tobacco's.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, we had light rain in the morning but now everything is quiet with 10°C outside.










The previous photo Calabash and the above Canadian were my Christmas acquisitions.

Captain Black White.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## huffer33

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, we had light rain in the morning but now everything is quiet with 10°C outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous photo Calabash and the above Canadian were my Christmas acquisitions.
> 
> Captain Black White.


Congrats, they are both lovely pipes. The nativity scene pics are great too - I was going to comment on the last one.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. I've had enough Gatorade for a while.


----------



## blackrabbit

Smoked some Dunhill Elizabethan in my little briar Popeye on a nice coffee fueled hike over a little mountain. Good tasty stuff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenets Cake in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> That's good news Jim! Just finishing HH ODF in the cob, Dunhill Elizabethan is on deck in the Brog67...somewhere along the way today I also entertained OJK in the Brittania..... Fresh coffee is brewing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I made you a batch of English tobaccos adding some Balkan, Perique and flaked Yellow Virginia. Don't worry I added a pinch of my blend and comparing it to the leftovers of a tin of Dunhill Nightcap I think you should like it. Probably 4oz. Gratis. I just need to get you info and it's off in the mail tomorrow with Mike's stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Okay. I had to get suited up to take he hound out in the blizzard conditions.

Selfie using Mr. Brog's Army 21. And the Winter gear of Upstate NY to survive 45mph gusts and white out. Behind me is the tub I'll have to dig out tomorrow or whenever "Grayson" lets up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Okay. I had to get suited up to take he hound out in the blizzard conditions.
> 
> Selfie using Mr. Brog's Army 21. And the Winter gear of Upstate NY to survive 45mph gusts and white out. Behind me is the tub I'll have to dig out tomorrow or whenever "Grayson" lets up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those headlamps are handy! I carry them I'm the truck and on the shop.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HU Zulu in Andrea Gigliucci acorn. These HU tobaccos are really good. I'm going to jar all the great tobaccos I've been gifted in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful home made chicken soup dinner and am a third of the way through this bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Chatting about the fact that McClelland's 5100 Red Cake has been discontinued.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Paul’s Pipe Shop Darwin Asa in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Shadow.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Decided on one more smoke since I'm not sleepy yet: 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished watching Have Gun, Will Travel and this bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

The day starts again with OJK in the Carey Straight Billiard.....PS Luxury Bullseye Flake is on deck....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin with a cup of Vinis Golden Oolong,


----------



## JohnBrody15

So my kid lives out in Miami with his mom and here I am, on the balcony of my hotel enjoying some nightcap in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. It's a sunny, cloudless, 59 degrees. Absolutely beautiful.

Just to add to the nightcap discussion per @Hickorynut. This bowl I'm smoking has a light hint of that savory Balkan-ness that I get in spc plum pudding..... I dunno.... or maybe it's just the pipe that's making talk all smart and stuff.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HU Khoisaan, courtesy @huffer33, in Castello shape 55 vergin. This is a Latakia forward blend but the Latakia is Syrian, not Cyprian. The taste is less smoky and more aromatic. In contrast to the Syrian Latakia in HH Vintage Syrian, this Latakia seems milder and less salty. A very pleasant, cool-smoking and gentle smoke.

Interestingly, the HU website says the Latakia is Cyprian whereas Tobaccoreviews says it's Syrian. Either way it's milder and less pungent than the Latakia in the HH Vintage Syrian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am making preparations for my tomorrow's trip, i will be out of forum for 4 days but i will return [with the grace of God] with some "Café" photos for you.










Peterson Gold Blend.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am making preparations for my tomorrow's trip, i will be out of forum for 4 days but i will return [with the grace of God] with some "Café" photos for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peterson Gold Blend.


Safe travels Sid!


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slice in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Kona!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Getting mauled by wind, snow and cold. Almost lost the dog trying to walk him. We got back safe but I had to go back out as he lost a shoe. 
Smoked Bourbon Street in the Brog 21.

I've just said screw that and have taken to the garage to enjoy a bowl of Match Queen Anne's Revenge. In the Green Pete's spigot.

Such a good rum flavored aro. On par with Wilke 515 if not better.

Sipping on some Chaga tea brother Mike sent with some tobacco mixed. Thanks Mike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat and potatoes dinner with a bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## Piper

HU Makhuwa in Dunhill ring grain billiard. Binge watching Doc Martin. I have to use the stem polish @huffer33 sent me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been doing some research since I couldn't sleep.


----------



## JimInks

Not that far from finishing this bowl of D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Daybreak in the 2003 savinelli Pipa. Dunkin' Donuts coffee is my drink. Not sure if this is a tobacco that smokes hot or if the flavor lacks so I puff faster? Or even that it might smoke better in one of my wider bowl pipes. I dunno, we're just talkin'










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in the Heisenberg, 







Had a bowl of GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in the Bamboo Dog earlier this morning.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’m hunkered down in the garage smoking the Pete’s Army 68 with a bowl of Wilke 515 mixed with Rumcake. 

Drinking sweet creamed Twinnings Irish Breakfast tea. 

I can’t take this weather much longer. Hopefully the wind and snow breaks tomorrow in the morning with steady temperatures rising afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking 1970s Amphora Rich in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## NightFish

Saturday morning disc golf session with Abingdon in a no name cheap briar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Pandyboy

Peterson's Hyde Park in my Savinelli Linea Artisan pipe.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## NightFish

I didn't make it to the bottom of my first bowl in the Heisenberg so I'm smoking about 1/3 of bowl of Carter Hall to get a little color going down deep in the heel. Drinking Ron Zacapa 23 rum.


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Daybreak in the 2003 savinelli Pipa. Dunkin' Donuts coffee is my drink. Not sure if this is a tobacco that smokes hot or if the flavor lacks so I puff faster? Or even that it might smoke better in one of my wider bowl pipes. I dunno, we're just talkin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since that is touted as the "EMP" replacement, it might be light on the depth. EMP is pretty mild.......... 2cents carry on.....


----------



## Hickorynut

So many nice piping pics today! Woohoo! I'm home from driving Ms Daisy and enjoying a bowl of Match Nightcap in the Carey Grecian Straight Billiard, Dunkin Donuts fresh brewed is my drink....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about the cold weather.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Danmore danish estate listed as an Acorn with Dublin and Zulu shapes. Gorgeous pipe that was so budget friendly with ebonite stem. Watching the AFC Wildcard playoffs just in time to see the Chiefs Defense needing to do done stoppage or cause any hopes of the Titans climbing back in. The QB can't win a game solo.

My own blend of VaPer, English with a touch of Cavendish in the bowl. Garage smoking. It beats not piping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful cannelloni dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Since that is touted as the "EMP" replacement, it might be light on the depth. EMP is pretty mild.......... 2cents carry on.....


Definitely not as "robust" as nightcap which I'm smoking right now in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> The Danmore danish estate listed as an Acorn with Dublin and Zulu shapes. Gorgeous pipe that was so budget friendly with ebonite stem. Watching the AFC Wildcard playoffs just in time to see the Chiefs Defense needing to do done stoppage or cause any hopes of the Titans climbing back in. The QB can't win a game solo.
> 
> My own blend of VaPer, English with a touch of Cavendish in the bowl. Garage smoking. It beats not piping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't even garage smoke, its sooooooooo cold. At least I've had time to work on my two projects.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Sam Spade, Detective.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Work's done and I'm watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Likely my last smoke of the day: Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Daybreak in my charred rim cob. Dunkin' Donuts coffee is my drink. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Suzy and Molly woke us with their chasing each other around, banging into one thing or another. Suzy finally jumped on the bed and me with Molly hot on her trail. As soon as I woke up and complained, they decided, "Hey, we woke up the ol' sleepy head, so let's make him feed us!" Man, they are always so very considerate of me. Li'l buggers!!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Piper

McClelland Easy Street in Dunny apple.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime Soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished a wonderful taco lunch and am now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.

I see some non-posting slackers :wink2: liking posts. How about sharing a few smokes, guys? :grin2:


----------



## Mjskia

JimInks said:


> Just finished a wonderful taco lunch and am now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.
> 
> I see some non-posting slackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liking posts. How about sharing a few smokes, guys?


I haven't had a pipe in three days now. With the temps at -15* below zero, forget it. Lol. At least I can watch what everyone else is smoking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in the Heisenberg with a cup of Bigelow's Earl Grey,







Watching the Jags with one eye and internet surfing plant & seed catalogs with the other, day dreaming about spring gardens.


----------



## Piper

Also half-watching BUF/JAX while smoking HH Vintage Syrian in chubby Canadian. Tried out the "portrait" mode on the iPhone for this shot.

I have to report that I'm tasting anise, black licorice, for the first time with any tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Mjskia said:


> I haven't had a pipe in three days now. With the temps at -15* below zero, forget it. Lol. At least I can watch what everyone else is smoking.


I forget many smokers don't smoke in the house. I'd have to shoot myself if I loved like that. But, I do need the company on this thread because I see too much of me here.


----------



## NightFish

Just settling into a deck chair for some reading time with Magnum Opus in the Sav 311 poker and a Hexagenia IPA.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> I forget many smokers don't smoke in the house. I'd have to shoot myself if I loved like that. But, I do need the company on this thread because I see too much of me here.


Jim, we love seeing your posts here. You're the man!:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## Hickorynut

Been busy most of the day replacing AC disconnects on two of my units (one melted) no Fire though so there is that. D&R Three Sails in the Brittania. Even in a Bale jar this tobacco is very dry and crumbles to dust pretty easily. But the taste is awesome sauce!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I have a cabinet full of tobacco, but I keep reaching for Virginias today......Orlik Golden Slice in the Rossi Vittoria Author with dunking donuts fresh ground.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been grounded with a headache and maybe I’m getting a bug. But finally the big winds have passed. Still single digits but I was able to unbury my hot tub. 

Smoking the Army 68 with a bowl of M Bourbon Street. 

In the garage I huddled around a heater not that it helped much. Pretty miserable. 

The Winter Bomb will ease M. 

It ducks being holed up. My wife went to a family gathering to watch the Bills. That game was like old school Oklahoma vs Nebraska. Low scores and people getting hit really hard. Yesterday I thought LC would start suiting up fans as I think they injured most of their practice squad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Dunhill Nightcap in my clay tavern pipe before the sun set and the temperature dropped. It was nice and warm in the backyard lounge sitting in the sun. I had a fleece on but did not even need a jacket. Very enjoyable!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been grounded with a headache and maybe I'm getting a bug. But finally the big winds have passed. Still single digits but I was able to unbury my hot tub.
> 
> Smoking the Army 68 with a bowl of M Bourbon Street.
> 
> In the garage I huddled around a heater not that it helped much. Pretty miserable.
> 
> The Winter Bomb will ease M.
> 
> It ducks being holed up. My wife went to a family gathering to watch the Bills. That game was like old school Oklahoma vs Nebraska. Low scores and people getting hit really hard. Yesterday I thought LC would start suiting up fans as I think they injured most of their practice squad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clear your inbox. Lol


----------



## Mjskia

I couldn't take it any longer. It warmed up to around 8* so I skipped outside for a pipe. Haunted Bookshop in a MM Cobb was the smoke. Damn did that hit the spot after a three day layoff.


----------



## deke

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Mannix.


Mannix was on a long time. Very underappreciated show was Harry O with David Janssen. Has that shown up on Decades or any of these old networks?


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

deke said:


> Mannix was on a long time. Very underappreciated show was Harry O with David Janssen. Has that shown up on Decades or any of these old networks?


I don't know as I'm with AT&T and we don't get most of those channels. Harry O was a great show, and I haven't seen it since the 1970s.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a oil cured twin bore Radice,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Running low on this tin now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Yorktown in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about the world.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. May finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Tried to enjoy some Sam gawith winter time flake in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog but it’s too darn windy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Brog39 with Central Highlands Joe! Happy Monday Puff-kin!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just finished up a bowl of Wilke Rumcake in the Pete’s Red spigot on a dog walk. 

The storms gone and weirdly it’s above freezing but snowing lightly. 

Inbox cleared. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sam Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## huffer33

Back above freezing here too. Haunted Bookshop in my Heisenberg (first bowl). Mine has a few unfilled voids where the shank meets the bowl, but they are sort of endearing imperfections.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Readying a bowl of CIH Magic Marinade in the Brittania ...from @Champagne InHand, it smells dreamy! I'll enjoy it for awhile, that ball jar is over half...Thanks Dave!
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Sutliff Summer Night. Because we've had a 30 degree swing in temps here in Michigan and it feels like a summer night to me.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished a tasty soup and sandwich lunch, and am now smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching a Cat Stevens concert as I clean a few pipes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Readying a bowl of CIH Magic Marinade in the Brittania ...from @Champagne InHand, it smells dreamy! I'll enjoy it for awhile, that ball jar is over half...Thanks Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hopefully there's not too much Perique in there for you. I kept a pinch of Nightcap and am smoking it in this large pipe I bought off Smoking Pipes at deep discount.










Now with a couple months of tasting and smoking the heck out of different blends, I agree Nightcap is a decent blend. Buying a 1# of 965 was a no brainer as I think it's the Classic English blend.

I haven't had the Match but P&C and SP have it in bulk. Buying a pound is usually under $60 and I'm sure it stores well. Now I weigh whether to buy the Match and just add a bit more straight Perique, Latakia and some Red VA flake to make it more my own.

I've got time as there's no shortage of blends and bulk here. This big Dublin with a slight bend smokes quite well even if it's a bit homely. Rusticated then smooth where you hold it. I think a second pipe maker did the rustication. His name is engraved over the original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Hopefully there's not too much Perique in there for you. I kept a pinch of Nightcap and am smoking it in this large pipe I bought off Smoking Pipes at deep discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now with a couple months of tasting and smoking the heck out of different blends, I agree Nightcap is a decent blend. Buying a 1# of 965 was a no brainer as I think it's the Classic English blend.
> 
> I haven't had the Match but P&C and SP have it in bulk. Buying a pound is usually under $60 and I'm sure it stores well. Now I weigh whether to buy the Match and just add a bit more straight Perique, Latakia and some Red VA flake to make it more my own.
> 
> I've got time as there's no shortage of blends and bulk here. This big Dublin with a slight bend smokes quite well even if it's a bit homely. Rusticated then smooth where you hold it. I think a second pipe maker did the rustication. His name is engraved over the original.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your blend smoked smooth and was very tasty....you certainly have a knack for the blending. No, there was not too much perique, and I rather enjoyed the smoke. It smoked all the way down to a fine ash. It had similar character to Nightcap, but had some notes I particularly enjoyed even more than Nightcap......... BTW, the Match Nightcap after sitting a few days in the big ball jar and getting a shake here and there is growing on me. It seems to be moister than the bulk Dunhill. However, that could be because the bulk Dunhill I have been keeping in Bale Lid Jars which I suspect are leaking the moisture out........


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Your blend smoked smooth and was very tasty....you certainly have a knack for the blending. No, there was not too much perique, and I rather enjoyed the smoke. It smoked all the way down to a fine ash. It had similar character to Nightcap, but had some notes I particularly enjoyed even more than Nightcap......... BTW, the Match Nightcap after sitting a few days in the big ball jar and getting a shake here and there is growing on me. It seems to be moister than the bulk Dunhill. However, that could be because the bulk Dunhill I have been keeping in Bale Lid Jars which I suspect are leaking the moisture out........


I added a bit of different English blends I had and some SPC Plum Pudding to my own blend I have a lot of plus a good dose of straight Perique.

I want to try a blend somebody suggested of 50/50 Perique and Latakia. I'm trying to decide on what blending Lat to purchase. Cyprian or Syrian. I might have to buy the Syrian in a tin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Viking Apple,


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some CIH Special Aromatic blend. Very tasty and smooth in a white Venturi.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking in the snow. It's about 1*C here so I'm standing outside with the cats. I haven't smoked anything in so long. 
But, tonight it's Great Dane in the petit churchwarden.
I tried a new way of packing tonight just to see how it'd work. Going well so far. I saw it on a YouTube video. Some old Irish man was showing the technique. You put tobacco in your palm and turn the bowl of the pipe over onto it and then basically move the pipe in a clockwise or counter clockwise motion til the bowl fills.
So far only one relight. Which is good for me haha.
Happy smoking gents. I'll be posting more once all this white junk is gone and the weather is nice again.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cleaned the new pipe I smoked earlier in the day. The big Dublin with a slight bend. I have a bowl of FM in the Cellar. Pandyboy and his video got me thinking. I do like the casing. Nice light but with good underlying tobacco.

Again this isn't the prettiest pipe but it smokes very well.

Drinking some Chaga tea courtesy or M- In the tub as everything is melting here but freezing rain is on tap in two days. Yay. Winter.









That photo makes the pipe look decent like the rustication has the smooth cup sitting in some kind of guilting. I guess I see where the pipe maker was gong with this.

Good pipe and good tobacco makes me happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and potatoes dinner with a bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting with my niece.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Drew Estates Meat Pie in a Lorenzo bent brandy.


----------



## JimInks

Been smoking, but a transformer exploded behind our house, thanks to the ice storm. Power's back on now, and I'm smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Too late to work, so I'm watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Watching Peter Gunn.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, sunny day here in Athens with 16°C. I returned back and i brought you some Cafe photos as i promised my dear friends.










Ambiente No. 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Cleaned the new pipe I smoked earlier in the day. The big Dublin with a slight bend. I have a bowl of FM in the Cellar. Pandyboy and his video got me thinking. I do like the casing. Nice light but with good underlying tobacco.
> 
> Again this isn't the prettiest pipe but it smokes very well.
> 
> Drinking some Chaga tea courtesy or M- In the tub as everything is melting here but freezing rain is on tap in two days. Yay. Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo makes the pipe look decent like the rustication has the smooth cup sitting in some kind of guilting. I guess I see where the pipe maker was gong with this.
> 
> Good pipe and good tobacco makes me happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That pipe speaks.....very cool.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Cleaned the new pipe I smoked earlier in the day. The big Dublin with a slight bend. I have a bowl of FM in the Cellar. Pandyboy and his video got me thinking. I do like the casing. Nice light but with good underlying tobacco.
> 
> Again this isn't the prettiest pipe but it smokes very well.
> 
> Drinking some Chaga tea courtesy or M- In the tub as everything is melting here but freezing rain is on tap in two days. Yay. Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That photo makes the pipe look decent like the rustication has the smooth cup sitting in some kind of guilting. I guess I see where the pipe maker was gong with this.
> 
> Good pipe and good tobacco makes me happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I spy a tamper.


----------



## JimInks

A raisin toast and orange breakfast is followed by a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching the news and am glad the ice on the roads has melted.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in the Brog67....trying to get a side by side with CIH Magic Mix!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting with the great pipe maker, Basil Meadows.


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Match Nightcap in the Brog67....trying to get a side by side with CIH Magic Mix!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Let us know the outcome, as Dave is blending some good stuff.


----------



## Champagne InHand

This morning I had a bowl of Match Queen Anne's Revenge in a Mr. Brog's Army 21 with a glass of Apple Cider to wake up with. Tea will be forthcoming.

Issues with Brog's plastic stems are that any real clenching puts deep teeth marks into the bit. I'm sure I could have installed a small sized softee and avoided this but for a $22 pipe I'm impressed and I wish I had bought some of the small softees. If I buy a replacement Brog's I will do just that. Temps are at 34F and will plummet to 14F and winds are starting to blow.

Overall I'm quite impressed with the Mr. Brog's. They aren't anything you will see at estate sales, in the future, but considering what they had to work with in Poland and how many they produce a decent smoker.

QAR is a good strong rum aro for those that like Rum flavors. You could smoke this all day and it stays lit with little care after the bowl is lit and burns all the way down.

Enjoy your day lads. I'm headed to the dentist for a replacement crown at 2. Getting older tends to make much of your resources become your dentists resources.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> This morning I had a bowl of Match Queen Anne's Revenge in a Mr. Brog's Army 21 with a glass of Apple Cider to wake up with. Tea will be forthcoming.
> 
> Issues with Brog's plastic stems are that any real clenching puts deep teeth marks into the bit. I'm sure I could have installed a small sized softee and avoided this but for a $22 pipe I'm impressed and I wish I had bought some of the small softees. If I buy a replacement Brog's I will do just that. Temps are at 34F and will plummet to 14F and winds are starting to blow.
> 
> Overall I'm quite impressed with the Mr. Brog's. They aren't anything you will see at estate sales, in the future, but considering what they had to work with in Poland and how many they produce a decent smoker.
> 
> QAR is a good strong rum aro for those that like Rum flavors. You could smoke this all day and it stays lit with little care after the bowl is lit and burns all the way down.
> 
> Enjoy your day lads. I'm headed to the dentist for a replacement crown at 2. Getting older tends to make much of your resources become your dentists resources.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, the replacement stems are cheap.....like cob stem cheap. Go directly to the Brog site or flea bay...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

HH Old Dark Fired in the Country Gentleman with Central Highlands Coffee....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Dunhill The Royal Yacht in the white Venturi.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LBF in an Aldo Velani,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. This smoke will get interrupted by pizza, but somehow, I expect to survive it all!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a few slices of pepperoni pizza and am part way through this bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Brog67.... 7 Seas Royal on deck....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in my Luca Vanetti, compliments @Champagne InHand...


----------



## Champagne InHand

A bowl of FM Cellar while in the tub. Smoking an English Ben Wade from the early 1960s. A straight billiard with a vulcanite stem. Drinking tea and a bit of leftover ginger ale. TW is not feeling well so I poured here 3/4 of the ginger ale and sent her to bed to eat saltine crackers and sip ginger ale.

The Ben Wade has a tiny reduced grade although unsmoked because of fading finish. Umm it's like almost 60 years old. I expect a bit of that. 









Still with estates, prices can be ridiculously lower than a new pipe just because it may be a biting shape or something minor.

Thanks for the heads up on the Brog stem. I've gouged the Army 21 as it's best smoked hanging almost vertical or almost vertical. I don't know why but it has serious teeth marks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mississippi River Special Reserve in the 1987 Savinelli POTY and Chaga tea. 









This Chaga is good stuff. Thanks M-!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Dunhill Nightcap in a Lorenzo bent brandy.


----------



## MattT

Orlik Golden Sliced in the briar tonight. Have to be honest, it's not quite cutting it for me anymore. Have an unopened tin and a half left. If anyone is interested in it, PM me.









Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I enjoyed a wonderful spaghetti and meatballs dinner, and just finished smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pete’s Army 68 and a 1/2 and 1/2 mix of Wilke’s Rumcake and Queen Anne’s Revenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Very close to finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Time to feed the cats.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Yorktown 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. I'll finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vauen Blaubeere.


----------



## JimInks

Up too durn early, but smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.​


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> Vauen Blaubeere.


I like that pipe Sid.

This morning a small bowl of Gatsby Luxury Flake in the Royal Dutch Acorn. Boiling water for sweet creamy Earl Grey. Chilly morning but bright outside.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Brog again today. I've dialed in a cadence for the flavors, a bowl takes about an hour with several relights. Just enough to keep an ember, any more and it gets ashy/cigarette like.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Walked around the old logging roads behind the house with a bowl of Chelsea Morning in a cob at about 5:00 AM this morning. Tried to get a photo but it was far too dark. Didn't get to see any Sasquatch this time either. 

I'm pissed that I missed out on the C&D/MM cobs that came out recently. They sure sold out fast. I smoke my cobs way more than anything else and would have been stoked to score a Charles Towne Cobbler or 2. Hope they make more.


----------



## Hickorynut

CIH Magic Mix in the Brog67.....with some ice water.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> CIH Magic Mix in the Brog67.....with some ice water.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's interesting smoking with just ice water. I do that with all my good cigars that aren't maduro in order to pick up on all the different nuances.

Right now I have mostly water with just a splash of sweet tea (the big bottle of Just Tea) with an early 1960s Charatan filled with Plum Pudding mixed with just a bit of Straight VA PS Luxury Flake to see how close I can get to the Special Reserve.

The SR has higher grade Orientals in it as well so not as close as I had hoped but good. I have 4 pint jars filled with the PP SR but the mix won't be around forever.

It's a lot of fun for me, trying to figure out what goes into any blend.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Wilke Black Raspberry in the white Venturi. This pipe is an excellent smoker for me.


----------



## JimInks

Back home after running a couple errands. Just finishing this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. This blend is good dry, but burns too quickly, though not hot. Maybe I should give a light hydration to what little is left. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with real sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Getting a couple things done around the house.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Ice water......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

Ruins of Isengard in a "Made in Turkey" meer. Quite different that Shortcut to Mushrooms, with Latakia and an interesting casing. I liked it.

This estate has been a PITA to get un-soured since I can't hit it with salt and alcohol. I scraped it more and finally after still having a little funk in this bowl I sanded it all the way down to the bottom of the crust. Next meer I get will be new.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Have enough left for three or four bowls. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## huffer33

MattT said:


> Orlik Golden Sliced in the briar tonight. Have to be honest, it's not quite cutting it for me anymore. Have an unopened tin and a half left. If anyone is interested in it, PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


Maybe put it up for a year or 6.


----------



## blackrabbit

Well aged Organic Pipe Dreams in my current favorite pipe, a small briar calabash that I can hike around with it in my teeth comfortably.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Ruins of Isengard in a "Made in Turkey" meer. Quite different that Shortcut to Mushrooms, with Latakia and an interesting casing. I liked it.
> 
> This estate has been a PITA to get un-soured since I can't hit it with salt and alcohol. I scraped it more and finally after still having a little funk in this bowl I sanded it all the way down to the bottom of the crust. Next meer I get will be new.


That's a shame. It's also ironic, because meers are promoted as being resistant to ghosting, although that claim doesn't entirely make sense when you consider that they color with use. I assume with repeated smoking you can override the sour taste but, if you can't, maybe it's worth using alcohol. You'd have nothing really to lose at that point.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking C&D Night Train in my Washington cob.


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> That's a shame. It's also ironic, because meers are promoted as being resistant to ghosting, although that claim doesn't entirely make sense when you consider that they color with use. I assume with repeated smoking you can override the sour taste but, if you can't, maybe it's worth using alcohol. You'd have nothing really to lose at that point.


I don't think the material is affected - I think it is just the crust in the bowl. It wasn't really a cake, but a black layer that had gone rancid and had solidified into a rock hard coating that was extremely hard to remove. It smells a ton better now after being a bit more aggressive with it, and the bowl still looks to be in fine shape. Just not really worth the hassle over a $35 pipe.


----------



## MattT

huffer33 said:


> Maybe put it up for a year or 6.


I'm not that patient...

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pizza dinner, and am just past the half way mark of this bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I tried a bowl of Captain Black Royal while walking the dog in the a Brog’s 21. I just had to have a point of reference. If just doing Aromatics then it’s fine but nothing special under the casing. 

Now it’s the Peterson’s Army 68 in the hot tub smoking Wilke’s Vermont Maple Cavendish slowly with M-s ground Chaga tea. Again many thanks. 

Tapatalk being unfriendly with photos again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren 7 Seas Regular. I'm enjoying it less than when I first got it. I'm tasting coconut, which is not what I want to be tasting in a pipe tobacco LOL.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Ruins of Isengard in a "Made in Turkey" meer. Quite different that Shortcut to Mushrooms, with Latakia and an interesting casing. I liked it.
> 
> This estate has been a PITA to get un-soured since I can't hit it with salt and alcohol. I scraped it more and finally after still having a little funk in this bowl I sanded it all the way down to the bottom of the crust. Next meer I get will be new.


I think you can use coffee grounds in a meer to help defunk it and I'm guessing that you've already figured out to sand out the petrified cake. You can also wash it with hot water.


----------



## huffer33

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think you can use coffee grounds in a meer to help defunk it and I'm guessing that you've already figured out to sand out the petrified cake. You can also wash it with hot water.


Thanks I may give that a try if it isn't on track now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up the last of this sample of McClelland 1994 Christmas Cheer in a 1970s smooth straight rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple thoughts about cleaning meers. They can be ghosted, and can be hard to deghost. Alcohol will ruin the meer and should never be used under any circumstance. I had a blend ghost a meer with two bowls and it took me a while to clean it. I used water and q-tips day after day. Meers absorb water, so I always lightly swab out the bowl and shank a few times, and then let it sit until the day. I've packed it with sea salt - no water added - and let it sit for a day. That doesn't do much, but anything helps. I did this over a five day period, and then smoked burley blends in the bowl to help purge the previous smoke. Took a few bowls, but it worked. See if this works for you.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching "Two Seconds" starring Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## JimInks

2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is C&D White Lightning in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Reading about various subjects for awhile.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, although we have sun and 15°C here in Athens isn't a quiet morning, some constraction workers down in the road disturbing us.










Jess Chonowitsch T16.



Champagne InHand said:


> I like that pipe Sid.


Thank you sir! It's a Ferretti meerschaum lined pipe with a new stem, the above is also from the same brand rusticate-painted by me with a new stem also.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Sid.Stavros said:


> ' Dayyy from Greece, although we have sun and 15°C here in Athens isn't a quiet morning, some constraction workers down in the road disturbing us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess Chonowitsch T16.
> 
> 
> 
> Champagne InHand said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that pipe Sid.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir! It's a Ferretti meerschaum lined pipe with a new stem, the above is also from the same brand rusticate-painted by me with a new stem also.
Click to expand...

Love the Komboloi, Sid.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after eating a tasty lunch with a bowl of 1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Going to lose some smoking time this afternoon as an old buddy and I are going to see "Darkest Hour".


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill My Mixture 965 in the Brog48...drizzly dreary day...a nap sounds about right....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Off to the movie now!


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking SPC Mississippi River in the Venturi.


----------



## Champagne InHand

First pipe of the day as I got a chance to smoke a cigar today.

Peterson's Army 68 with Mike's Crazy Train #2 in the bowl. Sweet grassy then changing over a bit to baked goods with a touch of citrus. Clearly there has to be some golden VA in the blend. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1960s Greenfield & Winther Champagne Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Dave's Special Aromatic in a cob. This such an easy smoking blend, and makes for a great dessert smoke for me.


----------



## JimInks

Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I burned through a quick bowl of Captain Black Royal, Dino sent my way. I don’t know what to make of it. It definitely smells nice, but all casing. My wife likes the smell so no complaints leaving the pouch on the kitchen table. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful t-bone steak, mashed potatoes and sweet corn dinner with a bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged FVF in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Club Mixture in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Not as bitey as most Middleton blends can be.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching Peter Gunn.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The dessert is Greek Baklava: Traditional Baklava Recipe (Greek Walnut, Pistachio and Syrup cake) - My Greek Dish










I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth & Co Bob's Chocolate.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep so I had ham and eggs with pear slices on the side for breakfast and am now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Columbo.


----------



## Mjskia

First bowl of the day is Dunhill Nightcap in the Lorenzo Brandy.


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Brog48 with a Cup O' Joe on this soggy morn...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Baklava is so delicious!

For my first bowl today I am having PS VaPer courtesy of mjskia in the Savinelli Autograph sandblasted egg. With Twinnings Irish Breakfast tea. I'm trying to watch the Damnation series. Stuff today is 10% decent plot with the rest, hyper violence and sex, though I'm sure it always was that way, just toned down for the time.

It's a strange depression era saga.

Weather is raining and warm, but we are preparing for big changes with a Winter storm warning tonight and sub zero temperatures by Sunday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

PSLNF in Dunhill bent billiard. I smoked it last night but had no time to post. I didn't bring my pipes with me for the weekend away because I thought it might be warm enough to smoke cigars. It's fifty degrees out but raining.:frown2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, still breaking in the Peterson carlingford 120, 2017 Halloween straight billiard. That's a mouthful. Smoked some bald headed teacher from 4 noggins.

I dropped the pipe and got a little nick in the bowl. Durnit!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Earlier today, still breaking in the Peterson carlingford 120, 2017 Halloween straight billiard. That's a mouthful. Smoked some bald headed teacher from 4 noggins.
> 
> I dropped the pipe and got a little nick in the bowl. Durnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peterson makes a beautiful ebony. It's not a nick; it's patina. Have a look at the rim of the pipe I posted just above.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Peterson makes a beautiful ebony. It's not a nick; it's patina. Have a look at the rim of the pipe I posted just above.


What's even worse is we are liking that you dinged it @JohnBrody15..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up Lane 1q in the Brittania, Dunhill Elizabethan is on deck in the MM Country Gentleman with Ginger Ale.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching Star Trek on this very rainy day.


----------



## MattT

JohnBrody15 said:


> Earlier today, still breaking in the Peterson carlingford 120, 2017 Halloween straight billiard. That's a mouthful. Smoked some bald headed teacher from 4 noggins.
> 
> I dropped the pipe and got a little nick in the bowl. Durnit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um, sweet pipe ya got there man.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Wilke 47th Street in the Lorenzo bent pot.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sorry, that last pic of the ding on my pipe was a bad angle. I see where the reflection looks like patina. But here's a better angle. Right at the tip of my finger.

She is a beauty though. The pipe was some sort of special edition made for p&c this last Halloween.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sorry, that last pic of the ding on my pipe was a bad angle. I see where the reflection looks like patina. But here's a better angle. Right at the tip of my finger.
> 
> She is a beauty though. The pipe was some sort of special edition made for p&c this last Halloween.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this pipe. That ding does not take away from its good looks.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching Cannon starring Mr. C.


----------



## NightFish

blackrabbit said:


> Well aged Organic Pipe Dreams in my current favorite pipe, a small briar calabash that I can hike around with it in my teeth comfortably.


What a very cool, interesting, and unique pipe! I've never seen anything like it.
Who made it? Where did you buy it?


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of SWRA in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching True Grit.


----------



## blackrabbit

NightFish said:


> What a very cool, interesting, and unique pipe! I've never seen anything like it.
> Who made it? Where did you buy it?


Itb is a HS Studio pipe. An asian company through a US based seller on E-bay. They make a lot of different styles of pipes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Late afternoon snap shot, the bubble means luck.










Davidoff Argentina Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing up this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Monkees and waiting for lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Wooly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## ebnash

Drew Estate Grand Central in a Dagner Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Match Game, which I haven't seen in many years.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Lots of neat pipes. I’ve been indisposed as we have been getting blasted by 12”-18” of snow. With the drifts it’s almost impossible to tell. The drift in front of my car went all the way to the hood and I had 2” just on the hood. 

I did in this time indulge in a few bowls in various pipes. 

I tried a mix of Sutliff Raisin & Maple mixed with that P&C Spiced, Maple Truffle. It needs more rum. 

A bowl of Edward G Robinson, since I was jarring the tin up. 

Then I just had Wilke Black Raspberry in a Brog’s Army 21 while digging the car out. 

We had the nephews over yesterday and they just went off to a Ninja Warrior campat the local gymnastics place that’s filled with trampolines and pulleys. My daughter worked there for a year. Good place to send your kids to burn off energy in snow covered Winters. 

Now to try and dig out the back patio. I may have to drive down to fetch my daughter from University. 

I need a bit of relaxation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on some work: 1960s John Middleton Club Mixture in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Crooked Lane in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching Thunderball.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking C&D King Cake in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Time for some aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching From Russia with Love.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of 2014 Oak Alley in the Twin Bore Radice while out running errands earlier this afternoon


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Had a bowl of 2014 Oak Alley in the Twin Bore Radice while out running errands earlier this afternoon
> View attachment 177418


need a double like button for that Radice.....someday when I grow up....:grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just making the rounds at 10F with the dog. In between snow drifts. Messing around with the hound and watching Gattaca in between.

We had Turkish Chicken kabobs with Spiced Brown Rice.

So I kept the piping simple as heck. Army 68 and Captain Black Royal. I can see why this is so popular it was at the drug stores of old. Just simple, pleasant aromatics but you sure have to sip slowly on the PLIP. 









The hound being an idiot. Took off his loveseat cover. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Drew Estate Grand Central in a Dagner Poker


I assume your stubby is a reverse calabash (with a carbon fiber ferrule?). @blackrabbit has one but, generally, I don't see many on Puff. Based on the turnover of "Curvy" pipes on Al Pascia, however, they seem to be popular in Europe. I have one made by Radice that smokes great and seems to add a caramel flavor to the smoke. Stubbies are a nice break from full-size pipes and yours is a particularly nice example.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken enchiladas dinner and am part way through this bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1970s full bend straight grain rough top Savinelli Autograph 6 sitter with a cumberland stem.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> I assume your stubby is a reverse calabash (with a carbon fiber ferrule?). @blackrabbit has one but, generally, I don't see many on Puff. Based on the turnover of "Curvy" pipes on Al Pascia, however, they seem to be popular in Europe. I have one made by Radice that smokes great and seems to add a caramel flavor to the smoke. Stubbies are a nice break from full-size pipes and yours is a particularly nice example.


I hate to say this, but I have no idea what a reverse calabash is???

Pipe is a Poker made by Dagner Pipes. To be honest, I have not been very happy with this pipe because it intermittently emits a chemical taste since it was new. kind of pisses me off because I contacted Dagner (I purchased directly from them) and they never responded to my complaint of a fairly expensive pipe. I keep hoping over time it will work itself out.

Dagner has a bit of a cult following and I fell pray to the hype.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I hate to say this, but I have no idea what a reverse calabash is???
> 
> Pipe is a Poker made by Dagner Pipes. To be honest, I have not been very happy with this pipe because it intermittently emits a chemical taste since it was new. kind of pisses me off because I contacted Dagner (I purchased directly from them) and they never responded to my complaint of a fairly expensive pipe. I keep hoping over time it will work itself out.
> 
> Dagner has a bit of a cult following and I fell pray to the hype.


A reverse calabash has a chamber in the shank that supposedly cools the smoke and collects moisture the way the chamber beneath the bowl of a regular calabash does. The mortise and tenon are relatively wide and flat. If your pipe doesn't have a chamber that's almost the diameter of the shank, then it may just be a stubby.

There are gentlemen on this thread who are a great deal more expert at getting rid of unwanted tastes in a pipe so I won't comment except to say that, if your pipe is a reverse calabash, gunk can accumulate in the chamber and needs to be cleaned out with a cloth or paper towel. It may also be that whatever glue was used to cement the carbon fiber(?) ferrule to the shank is releasing a chemical taste.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sobranie of London The Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching Cannon.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I hate to say this, but I have no idea what a reverse calabash is???
> 
> Pipe is a Poker made by Dagner Pipes. To be honest, I have not been very happy with this pipe because it intermittently emits a chemical taste since it was new. kind of pisses me off because I contacted Dagner (I purchased directly from them) and they never responded to my complaint of a fairly expensive pipe. I keep hoping over time it will work itself out.
> 
> Dagner has a bit of a cult following and I fell pray to the hype.


I looked up Dagner. This is not a reverse calabash. They call it a pocket pipe. The band _is_ carbon fiber. They coat the bowl with food grade something or other but it seems unlikely that's where the chemical taste comes from. Anyway, sorry for hijacking this thread.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> 1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


Jim, am I understanding correctly that you are smoking 40+ year old Prince Albert?


----------



## JimInks

Part through this bowl of Comptons #10 in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> Jim, am I understanding correctly that you are smoking 40+ year old Prince Albert?


Yes, I am. A friend gifted me some vintage OTCs.

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have 10°C here in Athens [no rain just some cold air].










Skandinavik Navy.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Preparing to make the 2.5 hour drive to replace my daughters battery in her Honda CR-V that’s been parked for 15 days in single digit weather, minus 2 days in the 50s. I have a new battery and will follow her driving back home. 

So of course I’ll be smoking a pipe in the car. I have the cool leather pouch that holds all the piping gear and two pipes. 

I’ll have basic aromatics. The state university is very Nazi-like about any tobacco. Of I get hassled smoking a pipe while changing out a battery I can try to argue the lack of real tobacco in some of these drug store aromatics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Yes, I am. A friend gifted me some vintage OTCs.
> 
> Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


Amazing! Once again, I have to thank you for sharing your vast collection of tobacco and pipes with us all. Enjoy


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in the Brog39....too cold to go outside this morn.....Skull IBCC in my cup  Cleaning my shelving and office.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy and Molly are rasslin' in the den, banging into just about everything in sight.


----------



## Hickorynut

CIH Magic Mix in the Carey Straight Apple...finishing some honey do's

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a chicken casserole lunch with a bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







I smoke a bowl of Latakia pretty much every morning mostly Nightcap & 965. If/when the Dunhill well runs dry, this is most likely my replacement tobacco, it's not a substitute or even close to a match, it wasn't meant to be, but it has the quality's that I enjoy from the Dunhill. The Latakia is on par with the 965, not as sharp as the NC, the strength is equal to or greater that the NC. I think it's smoother and possibly burns better than the Dunhill. Instead of Perique or Oriental for a condiment it uses Cigar leaf which adds a creamy sweetness.


----------



## Brasiliansk

It's over 30ºC down here at the south tropic, currently smoking a refreshing tobacco: Samuel Gawith's Best Brown Flake. Not easy to dry in this rainy weather, but worthy nonetheless.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Stovepipe in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## ebnash

Royal Yacht in unknown Briar 2nd. By far my favorite pipe tobacco. Love all that peach and cream sweetness.


----------



## mike t

G&H rum flake in a sav 626 orient, and some Starbucks 71


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,
> View attachment 177482
> 
> I smoke a bowl of Latakia pretty much every morning mostly Nightcap & 965. If/when the Dunhill well runs dry, this is most likely my replacement tobacco, it's not a substitute or even close to a match, it wasn't meant to be, but it has the quality's that I enjoy from the Dunhill. The Latakia is on par with the 965, not as sharp as the NC, the strength is equal to or greater that the NC. I think it's smoother and possibly burns better than the Dunhill. Instead of Perique or Oriental for a condiment it uses Cigar leaf which adds a creamy sweetness.


well that write up just put Billy Bud on my list to try......:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Wooly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Carter Hall in the Turin Rustic, while I sit here and order some Billy Bud and Balkan Blue......  Thanks for the reminder that the cigar leaf imparts creaminess @OneStrangeOne, for some reason I can't get that to equate in my noggin.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Carter Hall in the Turin Rustic, while I sit here and order some Billy Bud and Balkan Blue......  Thanks for the reminder that the cigar leaf imparts creaminess @OneStrangeOne, for some reason I can't get that to equate in my noggin.....


Side note on the B.B. I pick up some floral and citrus notes as well, mostly on the retro. It's an interesting blend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tons of Wilke Rumcake. It made a 6+ hour round trip drive through icy roads enjoyable and kept me awake and for that I really like the Wilke products. 

Most smoked in a Royal Dutch Acorn as I drove. At least my car doesn’t reek from cigars. It was sub zero outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking 7 year old MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. I'm not crazy about it fresh, but age certainly helps this tobacco.


----------



## Brasiliansk

Elizabethan Mixture "Dunhill's Match", by Sutliff. It's really good, but I can't say if it resembles Murray's Elizabethan. 
Smoked in a Savinelli Ponto Oro 401 Army.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful barbecued pork chops and pinto beans dinner. For dessert, m'lady made some chocolate pudding. Now smoking vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to watch The Little Giant starring Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished smoking Wilke 436 in a Cobb. The more I smoke this blend, the more I like it. This is fast becoming my favorite smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of SWRA in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era William Conrad Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Going to wash the dishes now.


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> Now smoking 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Wooly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


Wooly Mammoth horn ferrule? 
I gotta see a picture of that to believe it.

I've never seen a cumberland p-lip stem either. Sounds like an awesome pipe!


----------



## NightFish

Smoked a bowl of C&D Pegasus in my new OMS Dublin earlier today during the NightFish family's annual burning of the Christmas tree. I've also smoked a bowl each of Carter Hall and Solani Aged Burley Flake in this pipe so far. She really makes these burley blends sing. I cant wait to start pumping lat blends through this puppy.

Pics of the fire and the remains.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Here is another snapshot from my birthplace:










Here in Athens the temperature is 10°C and no traffic today due to a strike. I am smoking Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brog48.....it's a Monday....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Sid.Stavros said:


> Here is another snapshot from my birthplace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Athens the temperature is 10°C and no traffic today due to a strike. I am smoking Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 10.


Sid, that is a fantastic photo! Love that pipe, and Komboloi!


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day off with Wilke 436 in the Lorenzo.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Heisenberg 2017 bent Dublin with some carter hall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

The last of my stash of Wilke Rumcake in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A bottle of Reed's Extra Ginger Beer is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in the Heisenberg Dublin with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Frog Morton Across The Pond in the Luca Vanetti.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Castello vergin. Funny stuff: the Latakia has crumbled from being compressed in the Ball jar but the Virginias are still ribbons. Not my best packing job. Guess I'm out of practice from 3 days away from home without my pipes, hoping to smoke cigars outside but smoking only one. :frown2:


----------



## JimInks

Back home after finishing some important errands, and am now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold day.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking SPC Mississippi River in a Cobb.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Comptons York Full Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking DH The Royal Yacht.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Embarcadero in nose burner.


----------



## Brasiliansk

C&D Bayou Morning in a Butz-Choquin 1656 Canadian. Paired with a water bottle, hoping it will please my tastebuds after all that Perique.


----------



## Hickorynut

Gonna finish my day with Dunhill Elizabethan in a cob.......I swear the tin smells like a box of Raison Bran .....almost good enough to eat.....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1970s Granger in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Deception Pass in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West tomato with a black acrylic stem. This will finish the tin. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good day from Greece, the sun is warming us with 14°C here in Athens.










I am smoking Dunhill Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just woke after a 30 hour sleep. That crazy road trip in sub-zero weather did me in.

Now a bowl of Gatsby Luxury Flake in the Pete's Army 68 bent brandy with Chai tea. 









Light snow here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Oil Cured with Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I just woke after a 30 hour sleep. That crazy road trip in sub-zero weather did me in.
> 
> Now a bowl of Gatsby Luxury Flake in the Pete's Army 68 bent brandy with Chai tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light snow here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back...was wondering where you were yesterday......HH Old Dark Fired in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Central Highlands Joe.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Just fed Suzy, the feline eating machine again. Molly's snoozing by a heat vent on this very cold day. I'm doing nothing special, except for smoking, of course.


----------



## NightFish

Smoking C&D Pegasus in the OMS Dublin while collecting some scion wood from the yard for our local exchange. Here on the coast the sap starts flowing in Asian plums and pears early so I gotta get it now while the getting is good. Apples can wait at least another month or so.


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Brittania with a fresh cup'o joe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty pastrami and cheese sandwich and am now smoking Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Wilke Bestmake before lunch. After lunch I will try a bowl of Balkan Supreme.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog39.... IBCC coffee. I have to deal with Standards and Training and the Pension Fund people later...... always fun...like bash your head till it bleeds kinda fun....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Balkan Supreme in a cob. This is a fantastic blend that will replace my much loved Dunhill 965. With Dunhill likely leaving the market, and Balkan Supreme costing less than half, its an easy decision.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day. They're calling for one to three inches of snow this evening.


----------



## Brasiliansk

Breaking my new Cassano 957 Canadian with a bit of McClelland's 5010 Red Cake.


----------



## JimInks

NightFish said:


> Wooly Mammoth horn ferrule?
> I gotta see a picture of that to believe it.
> 
> I've never seen a cumberland p-lip stem either. Sounds like an awesome pipe!


This was made especially for me. When Basil Meadows told me he had some Wooly Mammoth horn, I had to have it on a pipe. He made a p-lip, which he said was a royal pain, but he did it for me on two pipes. The lines on the cumberland acrylic stem don't show well in this photo, which I can't seem to post here, but if you scroll down this page just a mite, you'll see it.

What Are You Smoking JimInks? - Page 5


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> This was made especially for me. When Basil Meadows told me he had some Wooly Mammoth horn, I had to have it on a pipe. He made a p-lip, which he said was a royal pain, but he did it for me on two pipes. The lines on the cumberland acrylic stem don't show well in this photo, which I can't seem to post here, but if you scroll down this page just a mite, you'll see it.
> 
> What Are You Smoking JimInks? - Page 5










Gorgeous pipe Jim!


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking C&D Crooked Lane in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## huffer33

ABF in a little Rinaldo prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenets Cake in a Walther Squashed Tomato with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Time to go out to dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Due to laziness, we decided to stay in so I'm smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished smoking C&D Haunted Bookshop, and getting ready to fire up a bowl of Dunhill The Royal Yacht compliments of @Champagne InHand.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful hamburgers and fried dinner, and am just past the half way mark of this bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Dunhill Nightcap in a MM Diplomat.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Royal Dutch Acorn finishing a bowl of a mix of Queen Anne’s Revenge and Wilke Rumcake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye highland whiskey in the duke of Kent meet lined bowl. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Almost finished drinking a cup of hot tea on this cold evening. Still waiting for the snow.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting about comic books.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter way through this bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I know that the photo isn't good but the chance to get this in a crema of coffee by coincidence is extremely rare!










Ilsteds Own mixture 77.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> I know that the photo isn't good but the chance to get this in a crema of coffee by coincidence is extremely rare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilsteds Own mixture 77.


Sid, I'll bet that's supposed to look like a heart....I'm a guy....I see a wrench 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in thr Brog67....watching it snow...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Must have at least three inches of snow so far.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching the local news about the snow. Sure is beautiful outside.


----------



## JimInks

Haven't had this blend in days, so I'm smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Daniel Boone. Just took the trash out and we've about four inches of snow with a couple more expected. Great pipe smoking weather!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin, 9*f when I got up this morning


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with CIH aromatic in a Cobb.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a very tasty lunch and am now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in a 40's era Comoy's Bulldog shape #734 with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Esoterica Pembroke in the Army 68 Bent Brandy with black vulcanite stem. Drinking Twinnings Irish Breakfast Tea. 
Sunny but cold today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Yorktown in a 2003 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel. It's still snowing, which means no mail today.


----------



## Mjskia

Balkan Supreme in the Luca Vanetti. Love this blend, and pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a bit early: Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe British Imperial in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Still snowing a little. Looks like we got around seven inches of the white stuff, and I can't find anybody to have a snowball fight with, the bunch of cowards!


----------



## Brasiliansk

Just lit up a Peterson Churchwarden, Dublin shape.
In it, Samuel Gawith's Navy Flake. Virginias and Latakia flavoured with rum. Usually I don't go for flavoured mixtures, but this one has a real salty feel that I love, there's no way I can't think of the sea when I smoke this.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Ted's Pipe Shoppe British Imperial in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Still snowing a little. Looks like we got around seven inches of the white stuff, and I can't find anybody to have a snowball fight with, the bunch of cowards!


Break out the corn cob pipe and a button nose... :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken enchiladas dinner with a bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching The Forty-Niners starring Bill Elliot and Harry Morgan.


----------



## Mjskia

Going 70's with SWRA in the white Veturi.


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864 in Radice stubby. Guests coming for several days so this may be my last smoke for awhile.:frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Break out the corn cob pipe and a button nose... :vs_laugh:


Hmm, I think I might have a few bowls left,,, &#128077;


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Break out the corn cob pipe and a button nose... :vs_laugh:


I smoked it all up, man. :smile2:

Now smoking McCranie's Red Flake 1996 in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## Hickorynut

A literal nightcap. Dunhill Nightcap in the Turin Rustic....it's been a long day.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up a few bowls for tomorrow,







Dunhill MM BB1938 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
SG St James Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson 
D&R Ryback Gold in a Stanwell Featherweight (and pouch just in case)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just back from a night out with friends drinking and eating. Smoking the Army 68 bent brandy with Mike's Crazy Train mix.

So I'm also drinking Chaga tea but for you Whiskey nuts, we found that this small eatery/bar had Pappy Van Winkle 15&20 year old Bourbon. We all had a glass.

I'll include some pictures.

First the pipe. 


















$20 and $30 respectively. Unbelievably reasonable all things considered. Exceptional and smooth. Both of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I got a bowl of spc plum pudding loaded up for tomorrow morning in the savinelli Saint Nick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack earlier and am a third of the way through this bowl of 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Angler’s Dream smooth straight 1949 Yellow Bowl Century Model Lovat with a black vulcanite stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, few clouds and 11°C in Athens although the Meteo guys expect some strong wind later.










McLintock Creme de Cassis.


----------



## Mjskia

An early start today, and a bowl of Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## JimInks

Startng off my smoking with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Started off with Dunhill Nightcap in the Tilshead....moving on now to OJK in thr Brog48....warmer weather ahead so they say.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Since I need to have the Jeep inspected this morning I'm up with a Peterson's Bent Billiard system Briar with vulcanite stem puffing a small bowl of Esoterica Pembroke with a glass of water.

Water is boiling to take a thermos of Earl Grey with me. I'll pack a pipe too. Sometimes these things take time. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching Terror By Night starring Rathbone and Bruce. We ended up with nine inches of snow, which means no mail today either.


----------



## Champagne InHand

At the Jeep dealership for annual inspection. Smoking my 1987 Savinelli POTY with FM Cellar and Twinnings Irish Breakfast tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Balkan Supreme in the Luca Vanetti. Here it is with my new pipe and accessories pouch.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

It's gonna be a busy day so I'm multitasking with my bowl of plum pudding in the Saint Nick, and some Dunkin' Donuts blend in the brcc mug!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed two country ham, egg and cheese biscuits with hash browns for lunch and am now smoking 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Dr. Pepper made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Molly's pouncing on Suzy trying to get her to wrestle, but Suzy smacked her in the head, and now they are chasing each other around the den.


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> This was made especially for me. When Basil Meadows told me he had some Wooly Mammoth horn, I had to have it on a pipe. He made a p-lip, which he said was a royal pain, but he did it for me on two pipes. The lines on the cumberland acrylic stem don't show well in this photo, which I can't seem to post here, but if you scroll down this page just a mite, you'll see it.
> 
> What Are You Smoking JimInks? - Page 5


Thanks for digging the photo up, Jim. That is truly an awesome pipe. I have to admit that when I first read your post about the woolly mammoth horn ferrule and cumberland p-lip I thought you might be making it up to see if anybody was really paying attention to the details of the post. Between that and the 40+ year old SWR that you've been smoking lately I am thoroughly impressed. However, if you try and tell me that you're smokinpg tobacco leaf exhumed from King Tut's tomb out of a hollowed out baby alien femur I aint going to buy it ... even with photo evidence! :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

NightFish said:


> Thanks for digging the photo up, Jim. That is truly an awesome pipe. I have to admit that when I first read your post about the woolly mammoth horn ferrule and cumberland p-lip I thought you might be making it up to see if anybody was really paying attention to the details of the post. Between that and the 40+ year old SWR that you've been smoking lately I am thoroughly impressed. However, if you try and tell me that you're smokinpg tobacco leaf exhumed from King Tut's tomb out of a hollowed out baby alien femur I aint going to buy it ... even with photo evidence! :smile2:


You shoulda been here when I smoked it, man!>


----------



## blackrabbit

Plum pudding in my favorite briar paired with some Iron Bean Coffee- Thor, on a nice dog walk.


----------



## Hickorynut

CIH Magic Mix in the Turin Rustic...needed a short smoke while I wait for the 7 Seas Royal to dry out in the Brittania.... IBCC Cast Iron is in my cup.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## SavageJak

Peterson Connoisseur's Choice in a Dagner Cob. Nice and simple.


----------



## Piper

Sneaking in a bowl of Amphora full aroma in Andrea Gigliucci acorn while guests are out. I chose "full aroma" hoping the room note would be acceptable if my guests got home before I finished. But this doesn't smell at all aromatic to me!


----------



## JimInks

Back in action with a bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching Nature on PBS. It's a great series.


----------



## Hickorynut

Orlik Golden Slice in the Tilshead. Ice water to go with it. This will finish that tin of Orlik.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mike your photo won't show up on my phone. Did you post with hi-resolution?

I'm smoking my Rinaldo DR Bent Dublin with a bowl of RO Acadian VaPer. Just drinking water while having a soak. I made candied yams for dinner, which are now roasting in the oven. Hopefully Mrs.CIH brings a rotisserie chicken home to pair with it. I have half a bottle of Donhoff Kabinett Riesling from Germany to drink with the meal. I'm quite looking forward to it.









Of course it's F-ing snowing. I'm starting to get sick of the white stuff. It's just everywhere as is the salt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Now smoking Balkan Supreme in the Luca Vanetti. Here it is with my new pipe and accessories pouch.


 @Mjskia....way too much talent for this bunch! Very Nice!


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now smoking Balkan Supreme in the Luca Vanetti. Here it is with my new pipe and accessories pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> @Mjskia....way too much talent for this bunch! Very Nice!
Click to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Mike your photo won't show up on my phone. Did you post with hi-resolution?
> 
> I'm smoking my Rinaldo DR Bent Dublin with a bowl of RO Acadian VaPer. Just drinking water while having a soak. I made candied yams for dinner, which are now roasting in the oven. Hopefully Mrs.CIH brings a rotisserie chicken home to pair with it. I have half a bottle of Donhoff Kabinett Riesling from Germany to drink with the meal. I'm quite looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's F-ing snowing. I'm starting to get sick of the white stuff. It's just everywhere as is the salt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, I posted the pic as I usually do. Not sure why its not showing.

Here, see if this works.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Brasiliansk

Back with the Peterson Churchwarden, this time filled with "Plum Pudding" by Seattle Pipe Club -- Black Cavendish, Cavendish, Latakia, Oriental, Perique and Virginia. So much here it's hard to describe, but my favorite part is the tin note.

It's a good mixture for a cold day, I guess. Too bad I'm dripping bullets of sweat down here at the southern hemisphere. It's 9 PM and slightly below 30ºC.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking SPC Mississippi River SR, in a Cobb. My drink is a mug of hot chocolate with wipped cream. Yum!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in a Bjorne Viking

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of DH Elizabethan Mixture in this one. Also pictured is another one of my pipe and accessories pouches.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Frozen Planet on BBC America.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 1970s Granger in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Ending the day with a bowl of Haunted Bookshop. It was a very enjoyable on a brisk evening of 24*f. Went for a peaceful walk in the woods across from my home with my pipe, and dog.


----------



## JimInks

Close to the half way mark of this bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of SWRA in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. I'll go back to ice water and bergs after this cup.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece and the sunny Athens with 14°C.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's field rations,







Dunhill MMBB 1938, Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Chenet's Cake, Forseti Billiard 
D&R Ryback Gold, Stanwell Featherweight


----------



## Hickorynut

H&H AJ Vaper in the Brog67....I like it.....but Ima gonna need some OJK for Vitamin N......


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Today's field rations,
> View attachment 178434
> 
> Dunhill MMBB 1938, Crown Achievement Dublin
> C&D Chenet's Cake, Forseti Billiard
> D&R Ryback Gold, Stanwell Featherweight


I like that pipe pouch. Is it re-purposed or specifically made for storing pipes?


----------



## JohnBrody15

Heisenberg bent Dublin with some carter hall. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. I smoked this while cleaning the snow off the front porch and steps, and my car. The sun is out now, so I hope we get some good melting today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Going to rest the ol' back now.


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTLB Blend in the Rossi Vittoria Author with a fresh cup'o joe...warming up..maybe after all these meetings I can sneak a cigar in....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am part way through this bowl of aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Woke up this morning with a wicked headache so a very late start to Friday.

I'm enjoying a custom blend I use as a base, in my most mysterious pipe, the large bent Dublin that was originally a La Strada, but then has Pete's Cayuga over the top. I think it was smooth from La Strada, and then Pete decided to rusticate a good portion of the bowl to give it such an intriguing look.

I'm curious who this Pete guy is as he has done a wonderful job on this. 
Sipping Yuengling. Hoping for a cigar later.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Orange Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Carey, Briarworks Back Down South is drying on deck.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brasiliansk

Just got home to start the weekend with a Peterson Special Edition bent rusticated.
Smoking Gawith Hoggarth's Brown Flake Unscented. Cool burning, smoky brown Virginia which feels like a hot tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I like that pipe pouch. Is it re-purposed or specifically made for storing pipes?


It's a purpose built Julius Max 2 pipe pouch, the design and function is good but after a couple of years the outer layer of leather started coming off, it originally looked like it had scales. I got tired of it shedding and scraped it down to a Swede. It looks a bit rough at the welp, it's actually held up fairly well and still does it's job.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking the last of this tin of aged FVF in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's a purpose built Julius Max 2 pipe pouch, the design and function is good but after a couple of years the outer layer of leather started coming off, it originally looked like it had scales. I got tired of it shedding and scraped it down to a Swede. It looks a bit rough at the welp, it's actually held up fairly well and still does it's job.
> View attachment 178538


I'm looking at this pouch made of 1050 denier coated nylon.
Maxpedition Skinny Pocket Organizer, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U6AE67W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_vZNyAbYH5348N
Already have a smaller one for cigar stuff. Feels strong, no frayed ends.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'm looking at this pouch made of 1050 denier coated nylon.
> Maxpedition Skinny Pocket Organizer, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U6AE67W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_vZNyAbYH5348N
> Already have a smaller one for cigar stuff. Feels strong, no frayed ends.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Looks good, I'm pretty sure mine was part of some deal, buy this get that.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Crown Achievement bent Pot before dinner,


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking my first bowl of the day, and its Balkan Supreme in the Luca Vanetti. Been a real busy day with appointments neurologist, and neurosurgeon. Also started on another pipe/accessories pouch. I'll try to post some in progress pics of it.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1970s Granger in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob with a black vulcanite stem. Now, it's dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Orange Chicken dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about various stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Running low on the pouch contents now.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dukes of Hazzard - Season 1 episode 10, when everything around is a mess the old papa is cool.










I am smoking Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 21 Elizabeth.


----------



## Mjskia

Having a early start today. Prince Albert to start the day. Here are two in progress pics of the new pouch. I hope to have finished tonight or tomorrow. My fingers are killing me


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Up early to make a couple business calls.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D White Lightning in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A cup of hot tea is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

A bit of the Becks ol limey bastard in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog on this fine AM.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Brasiliansk

Saturday afternoon special. A cup of espresso (brazilian beans from the cerrado region of Minas Gerais state). Clearly this is the first of many.

Smoking John Patton's "Storm Front" in the large bowl of this Mario Grandi pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Reading Draft Grape Smoothie made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Prince Albert in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking a wonderful bowl of Orlik Strong Dark Kentucky in a cob. This is a really delicious blend. Here pictured with the finished pipe/accessories pouch. I made a couple mistakes so I kept it very rustic.


----------



## Piper

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'm looking at this pouch made of 1050 denier coated nylon.
> Maxpedition Skinny Pocket Organizer, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U6AE67W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_vZNyAbYH5348N
> Already have a smaller one for cigar stuff. Feels strong, no frayed ends.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Maxpedition makes excellent packs. I have two now discontinued bags that are essentially back packs that go over one shoulder and can be swung around to the front for easy access. They are superbly made and always have lots of places to organize odds and ends.


----------



## huffer33

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I'm looking at this pouch made of 1050 denier coated nylon.
> Maxpedition Skinny Pocket Organizer, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00U6AE67W/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_vZNyAbYH5348N
> Already have a smaller one for cigar stuff. Feels strong, no frayed ends.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


That may be abrasive enough to scratch the finish on a pipe over time.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Dreams of Kadath in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> That may be abrasive enough to scratch the finish on a pipe over time.


I'm not sure about this pouch but it might look more abrasive in the picture than it actually is. My bags are all lined with slippery nylon fabrics and the exterior nylon is actually coated with Teflon. The main issue would be whether it holds the pipes still (if that's what you're putting in and not just accessories).


----------



## Piper

First smoke post-guests. San Pellegrino grapefruit soda straight from the can is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Granger in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking 2014 Orlik Mellow Mixture in the Lorenzo Dublin. Another tasty mixture.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Chatham Manor in the Heisenberg,


----------



## JimInks

Year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> H&H Chatham Manor in the Heisenberg,
> View attachment 178818


Is it better than CH? I'm going to get a no thinking blend soon for in between times...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

huffer33 said:


> That may be abrasive enough to scratch the finish on a pipe over time.


Gotcha, didn't think about that. I'll look at the one I have and go from there. My first pipe will be a corn cob and maybe a basket pipe, Finish on both is kinda rough to my understanding.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Crazy Train ll in the Lorenzo Dublin. Here is the pouch complete. 

I think I will do a giveaway with this if anyone is interested. I'll post a giveaway thread.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to pizza time!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> First smoke post-guests. San Pellegrino grapefruit soda straight from the can is my drink.


 Like that wood grain old boy! First I've seen like it.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Smoking Crazy Train ll in the Lorenzo Dublin. Here is the pouch complete.
> 
> I think I will do a giveaway with this if anyone is interested. I'll post a giveaway thread.


Saaaaaaaahweeeet! That is a looker!:vs_cool::vs_whistle:


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Is it better than CH? I'm going to get a no thinking blend soon for in between times...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think it's better. Chatham Manor has a deeper chocolate flavor that holds to the finish (unlike Carter Hall), no chemical or cigarette notes, and has a thinner cut for easier burning.

Relaxing after a great pizza dinner with a bowl of C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Lone Ranger.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Is it better than CH? I'm going to get a no thinking blend soon for in between times...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think the flavor is a bit bolder, seems like it's maybe a little sweeter and nuttier, feels a little moist out of the tub but burns well, I'm still playing with the moisture level to find what gives the best flavor. I like it enough that it will make it into my work pouch rotation.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> I think it's better. Chatham Manor has a deeper chocolate flavor that holds to the finish (unlike Carter Hall), no chemical or cigarette notes, and has a thinner cut for easier burning.
> 
> Relaxing after a great pizza dinner with a bowl of C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Lone Ranger.


Thanks Jim!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think the flavor is a bit bolder, seems like it's maybe a little sweeter and nuttier, feels a little moist out of the tub but burns well, I'm still playing with the moisture level to find what gives the best flavor. I like it enough that it will make it into my work pouch rotation.


Two yes's from the heavies...that's all I need....:grin2::grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Gold.


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's Vaper in the Brog39 with IBCC Cast Iron...catching up on some bills in the office.......


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

D and R two timer gold in both pipes. Finished one in the Heisenberg from last night and starting one in the Peterson. A cup of Kona in the knotts Berry farm souvenir mug is my drink.

Looking forward to the playoffs today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Brasiliansk said:


> Saturday afternoon special. A cup of espresso (brazilian beans from the cerrado region of Minas Gerais state). Clearly this is the first of many.
> 
> Smoking John Patton's "Storm Front" in the large bowl of this Mario Grandi pipe.


Beautiful pic. I love how photogenic certain coffee drinks can be. Espresso in glass being one of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Time for lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lunch and am a quarter way through this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth early Radice full bend crossgrain/bird's eye 2 dot Clear with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mannix.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Moutain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching another episode of Mannix as we are getting closer to watching all the ones we DVR'd.


----------



## blackrabbit

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired on a dog walk/hike with the snow falling. The wind cap helped keep the snowflakes out of the bowl.


----------



## JimInks

The last of this pouch of 1970s Prince Albert in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles with a black vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was busy helping Mrs.CIH all day yesterday, but I was able to sneak in a few bowls mostly my blend mixture, but we had company over and while the gents were smoking pipes with Wilke 515, our dogs started misbehaving. My dog, not happy that another was over took a partial pee on the tile. This led the guys inside to handle the dogs and while I took the hound out, the other slipped out without a leash.

Within 2 minutes we were chasing 2 dogs all over the snowy and darkened landscape, which destroyed the enjoyment factor.

Today I've been under the weather. But having a bowl of "Vanilla," sent my Mike in the Brog's 21.

I probably overdid things yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Getting ready to watch Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Brasiliansk

Smoking Dunhill's "Royal Yacht" in a Peterson Special Edition 1998 smooth billiard, straight stem. Listening to soccer on the radio. Drinking grape juice with lots of ice.


----------



## blackrabbit

CAO Black mixed with some Samuel Gawith Brown #4 Kendal twist for kick in my Shire Cobbit. I love the smell of the CAO Black.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of The Royal Yacht, and drinking Shock Top Belgian White while celebrating the New England Patriots WIN!.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying some Mac baren blackwoods flake in the mark Twain cob and watching some playoff football.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike t

Luxury Bullseye in a sav Noce 207


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after an incredible, rich beef stew dinner and am almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Nero Wolfe starring W.C.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter way through this bowl of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Vintage Sobranie of London The Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with few clouds and 10°C.










I am smoking Herman Lane 1-Q.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Up early to help m'lady with a couple of her projects.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellends Drama Reserve in a Savinelli bent Dublin,


----------



## NightFish

Balkan Blue in an old trusty cob. This blend is goooooood.....


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished OJK in the Brittania now firinh AJ's VaPer in the Brog67...with Dunking Donuts fresh ground....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Edward G Robinson in the Carey Straight Carved Apple.....ice water is my drink...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## SavageJak

Lane 1-Q in a cob cutty today. Got a tin of Frog Morton Cellar I will be trying out for the first time later as well.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rinaldo bent Dublin/Acorn. With a bowl of Frog Morton Cellar.

I just love this pipe. 









It's great seeing so many posting in the Pipe section.

As for me the Winter has taken its toll. I usually sleep a lot in Winter and it's kicking in again. That and a fall on the ice.

I'll check in whenever possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

SG Navy Flake in my sailor pipe









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Rinaldo bent Dublin/Acorn. With a bowl of Frog Morton Cellar.
> 
> I just love this pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great seeing so many posting in the Pipe section.
> 
> As for me the Winter has taken its toll. I usually sleep a lot in Winter and it's kicking in again. That and a fall on the ice.
> 
> I'll check in whenever possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool pipe, brother.


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Rinaldo bent Dublin/Acorn. With a bowl of Frog Morton Cellar.
> 
> I just love this pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great seeing so many posting in the Pipe section.
> 
> As for me the Winter has taken its toll. I usually sleep a lot in Winter and it's kicking in again. That and a fall on the ice.
> 
> I'll check in whenever possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'll be IMing you if we don't see your face often enough 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

HH Old Dark Fired in the Brog48, getting cloudy and drizzly....Central Highlands in the cup!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Ice water and floaty widdle ice bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying some Haunted Bookshop in a Cobb.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching a TV show broadcast from a nearby town that my ex-partner on radio is co-hosting. He's still bright and funny, but his partner isn't. The budget for this is virtually nil, but my pal Ken is making the best of it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Working late....Dunhill 965 in a MM Country Gentleman with ice water.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finishing a bowl of Dark Strong Kentucky. Good stuff!


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Rinaldo bent Dublin/Acorn. With a bowl of Frog Morton Cellar.
> 
> I just love this pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great seeing so many posting in the Pipe section.
> 
> As for me the Winter has taken its toll. I usually sleep a lot in Winter and it's kicking in again. That and a fall on the ice.
> 
> I'll check in whenever possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spring cannot come soon enough. Take care of yourself, good sir.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Needed a short smoke. Still working as it pours hard rain outside.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Hickorynut

HH AJ'S VaPer in the Tilshead with Sumatra coffee....still getting used to this pipe.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I gotta up my game on the composition quality of my pictures lol. 
SPC Yakima valley in the savinelli st. Nick as the sun comes up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a carved meer,


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's 47F at 10am on 23 January. Usual temperature about 30 degrees cooler. Almost all the snow has melted. Weird but I'll take it.

Celebrating with a bowl of Dunhill 965 in the Peterson's Green Spigot, and drinking Irish Breakfast tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

On the way to the barber shop with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Dat guy betta give me a good haircut, see. Or it's curtains for him, see. Myeah!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Billy Bud in an old Kaywoodie Bulldog,







Can't really date this one for sure as any numbers it may have had are long gone, my best guess is late 50's early 60's


----------



## JimInks

Back home and just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. It's almost time for lunch. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rattray’s Buckingham in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Brog43....beautiful outside and I'm stuck working 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this pouch of 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and highly educated floaty li'l icebergs hand carved from the dastardly berg that savagely attacked the Titanic is my drink.


----------



## 315jessie

Nightcap in the cob










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Dark Strong Kentucky in a cob.


----------



## 315jessie

ebnash said:


> I hate to say this, but I have no idea what a reverse calabash is???
> 
> Pipe is a Poker made by Dagner Pipes. To be honest, I have not been very happy with this pipe because it intermittently emits a chemical taste since it was new. kind of pisses me off because I contacted Dagner (I purchased directly from them) and they never responded to my complaint of a fairly expensive pipe. I keep hoping over time it will work itself out.
> 
> Dagner has a bit of a cult following and I fell pray to the hype.


Sell or trade me your Dagner?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Brasiliansk

Back with the Peterson Churchwarden, my favoured pipe for latakia bombs. 
Smoking C&D Engine 99.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Bin 56 in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem. Stuff burns a little fast. Ice water and happy widdle ice bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Greek pasta dinner with a bowl of Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Nero Wolfe starring Mr. C himself.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of C&D Night Train, and about to fire off a bowl of Balkan Supreme.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Going to work now.


----------



## Mjskia

Ending the evening with SPC Mississippi River.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Now smoking the last of this pouch of 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and highly educated floaty li'l icebergs hand carved from the dastardly berg that savagely attacked the Titanic is my drink.


That's billionaire super-villain type ice.....


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a 2013 straight 5th Avenue DGE Nose warmer cob with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Dylan's Blood on the Tapes bootleg.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, last night we had rain but now sun with few clouds and 8°C.










B&B Tobacconists Beck's Ol'Limey Bastard.


----------



## Hickorynut

Early meeting morning...Trying to stuff a cup o' joe down my gullet, and enjoy this bowl of OJK in the Brittania....


----------



## JimInks

Up early to help m'lady with stuff and smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking SPC MR in the Venturi.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s Red Flake 1996 in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in the Brog67...staying chilly today....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Dark Fired Kentucky in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. Ice water and floaty li'l ice bergs is my drink for the rest of this day. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Wilke Best Make in the Lorenzo pot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful beef stew dinner and am part way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a 2014 John Barrett smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Finished GLP Barbary for @NightFish's "Open a Tin" contest. Now smoking Sutliff Molto Dolce while watching The Mountain Between Us with Idris Elba and Kate Winslet.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Crazy Train in a cob. Not sure what to smoke next, lol.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Busy working.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture in the Lorenzo Dublin. I was walking down the end of my driveway, when a huge coyote decided to come to see what I was up to. I yelled at it, and it took off like a rocket.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Just finished a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture in the Lorenzo Dublin. I was walking down the end of my driveway, when a huge coyote decided to come to see what I was up to. I yelled at it, and it took off like a rocket.


Wow! This is the second coyote encounter I've read on Puff. Pretty scary. Glad he was more afraid of you than you of him (or her).


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sir Walter Raleigh in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Vintage Sobranie of London The Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Pandyboy

MacBarren Virginia Flake in my Stanwell Royal Prince 144









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H 10 to Midnight in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## blackrabbit

SPC- Plum Pudding in my bulldog meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem A bottle mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Getting a few things done around the house.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Wilke #436 in a cob. Delicious stuff!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a grilled ham and cheese, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of vintage A.C. Peterson Duke’s Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. It's time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking (Charlotte's Web) in a Luca Vanetti.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Esoterica Tilbury in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with an pearl amber acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in a Crown Achievement bent pot,







Earlier today, ODF in a Twin Bore Radice,


----------



## Hickorynut

Love that Radice!!!! And had to have some ODF in the Carey Grecian....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful prime rib, potatoes and green bean dinner with a bowl of C&D Dreams of Kadath in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying another bowl of Charlotte's Web in a Lorenzo brandy, and drinking ice water. 

Charlotte's Web is a English blend I've been working on for a while, and I finally got it to where I really like it, infact I love it.

I'm going to be calling on a couple members to try it out, and do a small review for me. Not sure how to go about it, so any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Green Spigot with Wilke 515. Everybody is the house has a bug. I thought I might be spared but I stated with the runny nose and cough about an hour ago.

I thought I might get one more pipe in since it's been almost 36 hours since my last bowl. Chamomile tea and water while soaking.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in half-bent shell billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to Al Stewart.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Shadow.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, sunny day here in Athens but the temperature is 10°C.










McClelland 2035 Dark Navy Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Had a nice snack, and am part way through this bowl of SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog43 with IBCC Cast Iron.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday afternoon I had some FM across the pond courtesy of @Gumby-cr per the holiday exchange. Thank you kindly. That was smoked in the 2003 savinelli pipa. First "expensive" pipe I ever bought.

And this morning, some Daybreak in the cob as the day breaks......

TGIF!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink. Watching The Prize starring among others, EGR.


----------



## NightFish

I'm gearing up to try my first sample of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob. I'm very curious about this one but a little scared of the Lakeland essence. It also has latakia, chocolate, vanilla, and whiskey which sounds like a great combo to me. This will be interesting if nothing else.

I haven't been able to get to Puff to post much lately but have been smoking my pipe 1-3 times daily. Mostly Balkan Blue, Plum Pudding, Shortcut to Mushrooms, Quiet Nights, Abingdon, Trout Stream, My Mixture 965, Boswell Northwoods, Mississippi River .... just my usual stuff.


----------



## Piper

@NightFish, that is one scrumptious-looking plug of tobacco. Almost good enough to eat-and the flavors sound interesting. Very curious about the Lakeland essence and whether, or how long, it takes to ghost your pipe. I've never had BCF but, based on GLP Stonehenge, I'm plus/minus on Lakeland. I don't hate it but only if smoked occasionally. It does ghost the pipe but sometimes the carry-over can enhance the flavor of the next tobacco. I like the regulars in your assortment too.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a roast beer sandwich and am now smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Going to work in a couple minutes.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My own mixture in a Ben Wade straight Billiard made in London. 1960s. Smoking just fine. 
With sweet tea sans ice but watered down.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. A bottle of Reed's Ginger Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> @NightFish, that is one scrumptious-looking plug of tobacco. Almost good enough to eat-and the flavors sound interesting. Very curious about the Lakeland essence and whether, or how long, it takes to ghost your pipe. I've never had BCF but, based on GLP Stonehenge, I'm plus/minus on Lakeland. I don't hate it but only if smoked occasionally. It does ghost the pipe but sometimes the carry-over can enhance the flavor of the next tobacco. I like the regulars in your assortment too.


 @NightFish, I'm with Piper....I can't tell you how many times I almost put Bob's Flake in the cart and winced. Full report now ya' hear!


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Brittania with some Ginger Ale, while the guys on the seegar side beat me up.......


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## blackrabbit

F & K Lancer Slices for the ride home.


----------



## Hickorynut

I don't think I've put an aro through the Rossi Vittoria Author yet....Lane Dark Red with ice water









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying the heck out of a bowl of PS LNF right now. My drink is Shock Top Belgian White, straight from the bottle.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mjskia said:


> Enjoying the heck out of a bowl of PS LNF right now. My drink is Shock Top Belgian White, straight from the bottle.


I finally got some. Came in yesterday. Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Mjskia

Hickorynut said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying the heck out of a bowl of PS LNF right now. My drink is Shock Top Belgian White, straight from the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got some. Came in yesterday. Good Stuff!!!
Click to expand...

It gets even better with six plus months on it.


----------



## Piper

GLP Blackpoint in chubby Canadian. Great stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sillem’s Councilor 1695 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Working and listening to John Lee Hooker.


----------



## Mjskia

Last pipe of the night is SPC Mississippi River Special Reserve. Night, folks!


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program. Fibber McGee and Molly is next.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Needed a quick smoke while figuring out the next one.


----------



## JimInks

Having a quick snack before I light up a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Still working and listening to McCartney Unplugged.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Orlik Club Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in the Heisenberg,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of vintage A.C. Peterson Duke’s Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Esoterica Tilbury in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with an pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing up some d&r two timer gold in the Heisenberg slightly bent Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Butera era Pelican in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking the remnants of Sutcliff Molto Dolce mixed with HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello bent egg. The military mount permitted cleaning after smoking Viprati.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. Working and listening to Eric Clapton Unplugged. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm finally smoking the tiny Hilson Bent Acorn , I recently acquired. It's so dainty, but it smokes excellent. I just have to be sure I don't bite it in half or crush it with my clumsy large hands. I initiated the bowl with Frog Morton's Cellar. I wish I knew how old this pipe and design are. I can't imagine it as a 21st Century production.










Perfect length of smoke for a dog walk. Though I can see this being called an Opera pipe with ease. It would slip into a inner suit pocket without notice. I'll keep it for the curiosity factor and it really does smoke excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm finally smoking the tiny Hilson Bent Acorn , I recently acquired. It's so dainty, but it smokes excellent. I just have to be sure I don't bite it in half or crush it with my clumsy large hands. I initiated the bowl with Frog Morton's Cellar. I wish I knew how old this pipe and design are. I can't imagine it as a 21st Century production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect length of smoke for a dog walk. Though I can see this being called an Opera pipe with ease. It would slip into a inner suit pocket without notice. I'll keep it for the curiosity factor and it really does smoke excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm actually gonna start looking around for a smaller pipe or two, pretty much everything I have is 45-60 min or more.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm actually gonna start looking around for a smaller pipe or two, pretty much everything I have is 45-60 min or more.


I've alway enjoyed smoking medium-sized pipes, although I have some larger and smaller ones. My problem is I seem to have to fill the bowl to the top-and then I have to finish the bowl. It's almost like eating everything on your plate even after you're full. It ends up taking me well over an hour to finish a pipe. Maybe I should try half-filling the bowl but it's going to feel "wrong." :serious:

PS. I guess I could stop smoking it before the bottom but that feels wrong too.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm finally smoking the tiny Hilson Bent Acorn , I recently acquired. It's so dainty, but it smokes excellent. I just have to be sure I don't bite it in half or crush it with my clumsy large hands. I initiated the bowl with Frog Morton's Cellar. I wish I knew how old this pipe and design are. I can't imagine it as a 21st Century production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect length of smoke for a dog walk. Though I can see this being called an Opera pipe with ease. It would slip into a inner suit pocket without notice. I'll keep it for the curiosity factor and it really does smoke excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pipe, Dave. I was looking at the same one, but its not within my budget unless I get back to work at some point.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Armentrout Apple,






 @Piper I agree with you about trying to load a partial bowl or not finish a bowl, just doesn't seem right somehow.
This one ^^ and my Stanwell/Ivarsson are about the same size chamber and are what I consider a medium, still easily an hour + smoke, the Bamboo Dog is probably my smallest bowl and it runs 45 min to an hour.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brog39. Getting some work done ....well trying...listening to the shadow...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a cheese pizza dinner with a bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Big Cats episode of Nature.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Viprati in a Armentrout Apple,
> View attachment 180666
> 
> @Piper I agree with you about trying to load a partial bowl or not finish a bowl, just doesn't seem right somehow.
> This one ^^ and my Stanwell/Ivarsson are about the same size chamber and are what I consider a medium, still easily an hour + smoke, the Bamboo Dog is probably my smallest bowl and it runs 45 min to an hour.


Agree all around with you, @Piper and @Champagne InHand. That little Turin Rustic is a perfect 30-40 minute smoke. Comes in handier than you think.:grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pete’s Green Spigot with Wilke 515. This is such an easy Rum aromatic that could easily be puffed all day. I’ve tried a lot of Rum aromatics. I really like the Rumcake from Wilke and Queen Anne’s Revenge. Plenty of other good ones but 515 is just so relaxing. With watered down sweet tea. Strange that it’s the end of January with highs in the low 40s and lows in the high teens, but I’ll take it while I can get it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

2004 C&D Yale Mixture with Syrian latakia in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Orlik Mellow Mixture in a cob. The drink is a pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## Piper

HU Fayyum, courtesy of @huffer33, in a group 3 bent billiard. This was my first Dunny, small because that was all I could afford at the time, but probably my best smoker. Nevertheless, it still takes me an hour to get through a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## 315jessie

Some lane 1-Q










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking C&D Yorktown 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today had some Mac baren old dark fired in the savinelli bent bulldog. I've had this blend a few times but I need to smoke some more to wrap my head around it. I really enjoyed it though, but I can't really note any specific flavor profiles. 
Interesting note: I smoked it while driving, got out of the car, got back in, and it smelled like I was smoking those "funny green cigarettes" like my high school shop teacher used to call them. And there's been none of that for many years so..... 
Perhaps I was smoking Carl's blend of golf course grass from the movie caddyshack, which was, "...a hybrid...a cross bluegrass. Kentucky bluegrass, featherbed bent, and Northern California sinsemilla."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. May end the day with this smoke. Have just a little more work to do.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, lovely sunny day here in Athens with 14°C.










DTM Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Brasiliansk

John Patton's "Storm Front" in a corncob. It should be called "Smoke Front". The room's ceiling is thick white from all the clouds of smoke, I like it.

Paired with a cup of espresso, unsweetened - which is the only way I drink coffee.

Usually I don't like the result of pairing coffee and pipe tobacco, but burley-based mixtures are an exception. Let me know if anyone feels the same way.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Walther Squashed Tomato with a cup of golden Oolong,


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished OJK in the Brittania, getting ready to fire up some Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog67....with Guatemalan coffee on this rainy day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed the rest of the Greek pasta for lunch and am now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Charlotte's Web in a Lorenzo 1/4 bent pot. Sweet creamed Earl Grey is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s Red Flake 1996 in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Lots of rain today.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Earlier today had some Mac baren old dark fired in the savinelli bent bulldog. I've had this blend a few times but I need to smoke some more to wrap my head around it. I really enjoyed it though, but I can't really note any specific flavor profiles.
> Interesting note: I smoked it while driving, got out of the car, got back in, and it smelled like I was smoking those "funny green cigarettes" like my high school shop teacher used to call them. And there's been none of that for many years so.....


Haha. Maybe that' why you can't wrap your ahead around it.

I'm smoking GLP Virginia Cream in my meer. Unlike many pipers, I don't often pair a drink with a pipe, although I always pair one with a cigar. But it sounds so good I might start, especially something with bergs. :wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Haha. Maybe that' why you can't wrap your ahead around it.
> 
> I'm smoking GLP Virginia Cream in my meer. Unlike many pipers, I don't often pair a drink with a pipe, although I always pair one with a cigar. But it sounds so good I might start, especially something with bergs. :wink2:


C'mon now ya gotta wash the ash down with something right?..... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

McClelland stave aged 35 in the cob with some light reading.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Working and listening to The Phil Harris-Alice Faye Show.


----------



## ebnash

From earlier this morning, SPC Plum Pudding compliments of @MattT in a Rossi Napoli 8123


----------



## ebnash

Now, also compliments of @MattT is Hiland''s Pete's Moss in an unknown Briar 2nd. This reminds me a little of Lane 1Q, but there is an extra note of something bright and sweet. Don't know what it is, but I think I could smoke this tobacco for the rest of my life and be content. Room note is very pleasant.


----------



## huffer33

ABF in a Goussard bent acorn












OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm actually gonna start looking around for a smaller pipe or two, pretty much everything I have is 45-60 min or more.


https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/castello/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=260664
https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/savinelli/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=203224

>


----------



## JimInks

Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

@huffer33, I love that Goussard bent acorn.

Those are nice pipes you're trying to tempt @OneStrangeOne with. I think it's possible for a pipe to be _too_ small. I don't like anything smaller than the equivalent of a dunhill group 3. The opera pipe I have just feels too puny and is not enjoyable to smoke. Perhaps we need to force ourselves to smoke something less than a full bowl. :wink2:

Now smoking PS LNF in Radice rind. Sometimes you just need a good VaPer!


----------



## huffer33

Piper said:


> @huffer33, I love that Goussard bent acorn.
> 
> Those are nice pipes you're trying to tempt @OneStrangeOne with. I think it's possible for a pipe to be _too_ small. I don't like anything smaller than the equivalent of a dunhill group 3. The opera pipe I have just feels too puny and is not enjoyable to smoke. Perhaps we need to force ourselves to smoke something less than a full bowl. :wink2:
> 
> Now smoking PS LNF in Radice rind. Sometimes you just need a good VaPer!


Thanks, it seems to have great mechanics for flake as well.

I have a tiny Rinaldo prince and enjoy smoking it quite a bit if I don't want a long smoke - the chamber is only 1" x .66", weighs 1 oz.

(old pic)


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Dunhill 965 in a cob. Waiting for the wife to finish her baked potato soup for dinner. 

After comparing 965 with my Charlotte's Web blend, my blend is far better IMHO.


----------



## Hickorynut

After a hearty Sunday dinner, I've made myself a foo-foo coffee with IBCC Integrity along with a bowl of OJK in the Brog39...I'll follow that up with Briarworks Bacon Old Fashioned in the Brittania....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Sorry to high jack, but @JimInks you recently suggested a burley tobacco to @NightFish that is very chocolate forward and I failed to write it down at the time. Any chance you remember?


----------



## Champagne InHand

Edward G. Robinson in the Peterson's Green Spigot with cold water on the side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Almost time for dinner.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> Sorry to high jack, but @*JimInks* you recently suggested a burley tobacco to @*NightFish* that is very chocolate forward and I failed to write it down at the time. Any chance you remember?


I don't remember what I recommended, but assuming you don't want a full blown aro burley blends, here's a few ideas: Lane Limited Ready Rubbed, 4Noggins Moe's Confetti, Solani Aged Burley Flake, Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic, and to some extent, Amphora Original, which is more cocoa than chocolate, but most of these are the same way.


----------



## ebnash

Thanks, maybe I'm remembering wrong who made the suggestion. I think @NightFish was asking if he needed to use Carter Hall to break in his 1st Briar because he didn't enjoy CH.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful tacos and Mexican rice dinner, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> Thanks, maybe I'm remembering wrong who made the suggestion. I think @*NightFish* was asking if he needed to use Carter Hall to break in his 1st Briar because he didn't enjoy CH.


I'd use Chatham Manor, which is a better version of Carter Hall... fair chocolate hit, too.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Evening bowl of carter hall in the Peterson 2017 Halloween straight billiard. Water and bergs is my drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Hitch12345

Prince in cob


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> I'd use Chatham Manor, which is a better version of Carter Hall... fair chocolate hit, too.


I think that's it. Went back and scanned your posts and it looks like you were talking with @Hickorynut about that blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun is present here in Athens with 15°C so i had a chance to make some repairs to my car.










Some 4noggins Bald Headed Teacher would be good back in home.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> I think that's it. Went back and scanned your posts and it looks like you were talking with @Hickorynut about that blend.


Yes...I was looking for a no thought filler between special blends during my work days....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Edward G Robinson in the Brog67 with IBCC Integrity.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back home after running errands and am now smoking 1970s Granger in a 2014 John Barrett smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bowl no.1 today is Frog Morton On the Town in the Peterson's Bent Billiard Arane. Medium sized bowl. Good for a dog walk and then some. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

JimInks said:


> I'd use Chatham Manor, which is a better version of Carter Hall... fair chocolate hit, too.


I was going to go with this as well. Chatham Manor would be my pick of the two. But frankly you can break in a Briar with almost anything. 965 works well as does many a VaPer if you like VaPers.

If you are going to hold a bowl strictly for aromatics then Chatham Manor sounds like a good choice.

Don't ghost a pipe by smoking a Burley fast. Even if it has some natural cocoa or burnt molasses undertones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog43....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Moving on to bowl no.2. Wilke 515 in the early 1960s era Charatan. This pipe with black vulcanite stem looks like a combination of an Acorn and an apple with the bent stem.

With sweet creamed Irish Breakfast tea.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2 in the Varese Bent Dublin









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Charlotte's Web in my new DG Free Hand I just picked up from Matt T.

Props to Dino for a great restoration job.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mjskia said:


> Smoking Charlotte's Web in my new DG Free Hand I just picked up from Matt T.
> 
> Props to Dino for a great restoration job.


I don't know why I can't see Mikes photos. I get everybody else's. Congrats Mike. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking Charlotte's Web in my new DG Free Hand I just picked up from Matt T.
> 
> Props to Dino for a great restoration job.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I can't see Mikes photos. I get everybody else's. Congrats Mike. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks,Dave. Does anyone else have trouble seeing my photos?


----------



## UBC03

Mjskia said:


> Thanks,Dave. Does anyone else have trouble seeing my photos?


It takes a minute but they pop up...

Thanks for the props bro

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of 1960s John Middleton Crosby Square in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Thanks,Dave. Does anyone else have trouble seeing my photos?


Beautiful pipe. I'm having no trouble seeing your photos on my laptop.


----------



## Hickorynut

Fire reports and CIH Magic Mix in the MM Country Gentleman.....Pretty sure I'm going to need a cup o joe to get through this tonight......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Smoking Charlotte's Web in my new DG Free Hand I just picked up from Matt T.
> 
> Props to Dino for a great restoration job.


Am I recalling correctly that Charlotte's Web is your own invention? Would you mind repeating what the components are?


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking Charlotte's Web in my new DG Free Hand I just picked up from Matt T.
> 
> Props to Dino for a great restoration job.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I recalling correctly that Charlotte's Web is your own invention? Would you mind repeating what the components are?
Click to expand...

Your are correct. Virginia, Burley, Oriental, Non Aromatic Black Cavendish and Latakia. Mixed with love 

I'm really enjoying this one a lot!


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Your are correct. Virginia, Burley, Oriental, Non Aromatic Black Cavendish and Latakia.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this one a lot!


Cool. I like the name too.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Mjskia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your are correct. Virginia, Burley, Oriental, Non Aromatic Black Cavendish and Latakia.
> 
> I'm really enjoying this one a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I like the name too.
Click to expand...

I was feeling witty. Lol


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pete’s Green Spigot and Dunhill 965. I get the swirling on Mikes pictures then a broken link icon within the picture icon and how many MBs. 

I seem to get his PM photos and old stuff just fine. Probably a Tapatalk thing. 

It’s due for an update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> Pete's Green Spigot and Dunhill 965. I get the swirling on Mikes pictures then a broken link icon within the picture icon and how many MBs.
> 
> I seem to get his PM photos and old stuff just fine. Probably a Tapatalk thing.
> 
> It's due for an update.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about the photos, but I just figured out how to accept friend requests, and how to like a post... Lol:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and pinto beans dinner with a bowl of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in vergin Castello 55.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> Yes...I was looking for a no thought filler between special blends during my work days....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Did you find any? I searched that blend and only found a couple hits and both were out of stock/backordered


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattrey's Red Rapparee.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Did you find any? I searched that blend and only found a couple hits and both were out of stock/backordered


Currently, I am smoking through the open this and that (that I don't want to have on hand), but P&C has it in stock

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/hearth-home-mid-town-chatham-manor-pipe-tobacco/1486438/#p-169423


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. Getting things dome around the house before I go run a few errands.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem. A bottle of 7-Up is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Pokin my head in here......stayin real busy. ODF in the Brog43....... I have a date with Varese next..... haha,,,


----------



## Mjskia

Just finishing a bowl of Prince Albert in the DG Free Hand, on this snowy day. We have a foot, and its still falling.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in the Varese...with Ginger Ale...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back home and just finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day. Had a little ice and snow, but most has melted away. The other side of town got more than we did.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had a chance to get the dog out into the snow this afternoon. About 10". I am smoking Captain Black's White that a friend gave me. It's not really horrible. I smoking in the little Hilson Acorn. I've wrapped the end of the delicate stem in Black electrical tape after reading that it's quite protective for these small, old vulcanite, vintage stems.

Does anybody else do this as it's way too small for any softee out there? It doesn't even look bad and when I change it I can use Bourbon to clean off any residue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Amphora Full Aroma in the 3/4 bent Lorenzo Dublin.


----------



## ebnash

​


Hickorynut said:


> Currently, I am smoking through the open this and that (that I don't want to have on hand), but P&C has it in stock
> 
> https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/hearth-home-mid-town-chatham-manor-pipe-tobacco/1486438/#p-169423


Thanks, just got just been restocked as it showed backorder yesterday.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chacom straight billiard, again with an electrical taped bit filled with my own blend that is mostly VaPer but with a bit of classic English.

It's snowing and pretty cold but below the water it's 100F so just a pair of freezing hands and my head. A good headache cure.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Charlotte's Web in a cob.


----------



## ebnash

Just started a bowl of Pete’s Moss in my new Italian mystery pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Stuff burns fast even though it has a little moisture, but it never burns hot.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work: Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. I'll likely finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, wonderful sunny day here in Athens with 17°C. I finished a modification in a Savinelli Canadian and now it's time for relaxation with










Danish Truffles Mix while watching Dukes of Hazzard old episodes.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Tilbury in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with an pearl amber acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking PS Bullseye in the DG Free Hand. After my modification of the draught hole, this pipe is a smoking machine. I have no idea how other Dr. Grabow pipes smoke, but this one is incredible.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff J4 Burley in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Piper

First smoke of the day was HH Vintage Syrian in my estate group 5 Dunny apple. This is one of my favorites Latakia blends—sweet and salty with a very pleasant room note.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking Castello Sea Rock, manufactured by C&D, in a Radice rind with carved bamboo shank. CSR is a vanilla-flavored, I think, non-goopy aromatic. Slight tongue bite if you're not careful. I won't be buying more.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I had a chance to get the dog out into the snow this afternoon. About 10". I am smoking Captain Black's White that a friend gave me. It's not really horrible. I smoking in the little Hilson Acorn. I've wrapped the end of the delicate stem in Black electrical tape after reading that it's quite protective for these small, old vulcanite, vintage stems.
> 
> Does anybody else do this as it's way too small for any softee out there? It doesn't even look bad and when I change it I can use Bourbon to clean off any residue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good. I'm not sure I would have noticed the electrical tape if you hadn't mentioned it. How durable is electrical tape? I don't think it would stand up to my clenching.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Navigator in shape 55 pot. Hoping to get in one more bowl this evening.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Looks good. I'm not sure I would have noticed the electrical tape if you hadn't mentioned it. How durable is electrical tape? I don't think it would stand up to my clenching.


Not sure about electrical tape, but I've been using surgical tubing for a while now, and it works great. It fits the smallest of stems to.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mjskia said:


> Not sure about electrical tape, but I've been using surgical tubing for a while now, and it works great. It fits the smallest of stems to.


EGR in the Peterson's Aran Bent Billiard 









The good thing about electrical tape is that you can just throw it out and reapply as the rolls are so inexpensive. 
I've read about using PE tubing so surgical tubing isn't far off. I have a couple with BJ Long's bits but they fit the bigger stems and they are a beast to take off and clean.

With the electrical tape I wrap about 5-6 times so it holds up pretty well for one or two smokes.

At least there are some options with both acrylic and thin ebonite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake in the clay tavern pipe. Rather warm around these parts this afternoon sun.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Orlik Dark Strong Kentucky. 

The surgical tubing goes on, and comes off easily..

Here is a picture of what I'm looking at while smoking the pipe tonight. Looks kind of creepy.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far away from finishing this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Dinner will be next.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner with a bowl of C&D Yorktown 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the BBC.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged FVF in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Three Blind Moose in a Fallion [modified in mouthpiece and ring].


----------



## JimInks

Starting off the day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking 1970s Granger in a 2014 John Barrett smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the news.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking John Aylesbury Dragon Flake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Started the day walking the dog with a Mr. Brog's filled with plain old Captain Black White. Drinking a thermos of sweet creamed Chai tee after wandering the woods following fox tracks. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

First bowl of the day, Prince Albert in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Bin 56 in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of this day.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Wilke #436 in the Luca Vanetti.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Louisiana Red in a 2003 medium bend Nording 4 rough top sitter with a small rusticated area at the top left and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Second bowl of GLP Cairo, this time in the meer.


----------



## MattT

Giving the Sutliff Summer Night a go tonight for the first time in the recently restored Casseloni Suprema.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Dunhill The Royal Yacht in the Free Hand.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking C&D Haunted Bookshop...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged FVF in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I paraphrased the slogan of the Anti-Saloon League:










I working on another pipe modification, i took a brake smoking Briar Patch King's Ransom.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> I paraphrased the slogan of the Anti-Saloon League:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I working on another pipe modification, i took a brake smoking Briar Patch King's Ransom.


I think a pipe would be a better option than those women.. It's not much of a threat

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

So I finally managed to have a bowl of my first pipe tobacco. It was Dunhill My Mixture 965 in a cob. What a surprise. From the tin it smelled so strong, but smoked was much different. I really enjoyed it.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

UBC03 said:


> I think a pipe would be a better option than those women.. It's not much of a threat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Those are women? :vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03

CloakedInSmoke said:


> So I finally managed to have a bowl of my first pipe tobacco. It was Dunhill My Mixture 965 in a cob. What a surprise. From the tin it smelled so strong, but smoked was much different. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Never trust the tin note.. If that was the case everyone of McClelland's blend would taste like ketchup..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half through this bowl of 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. This pipe isn't a great smoker, but it does well with OTCs and has a bit of sentimental value.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2 in the Varese with a fresh cup o joe..re ally diggin this blend....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

UBC03 said:


> Never trust the tin note.. If that was the case everyone of McClelland's blend would taste like ketchup..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Thanks! Actually I'll be getting some McClelland tins.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Regimental Mixture in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> John Cotton's 1&2 in the Varese with a fresh cup o joe..re ally diggin this blend....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


It's a terrific smoke.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sorry guys, these are coming in late as I've been swamped. This is Across the Pond in the no name straight billiard. Two days ago.








And yesterday, same place, same time, McClelland stage aged Virginia 35 in savinelli pipa bent billiard. No pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in a late 40's era Comoys Bulldog,







It's taken two years and some pretty drastic measures but I think I've finally managed to exercise the Lakeland ghost from this one!


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1960s John Middleton Philadelphia Mixture in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Going to take a forum break for the rest of the day. See you folks later.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Chatham Manor in a late 40's era Comoys Bulldog,
> View attachment 181874
> 
> It's taken two years and some pretty drastic measures but I think I've finally managed to exercise the Lakeland ghost from this one!


This worries me a lot. I've only smoked GLP Stonehenge a few times in several pipes and I can still detect the perfume taste at the beginning of the bowl when smoking other blends. I don't mind the transient ghost, and I like Stonehenge on occasion, but I don't want to have the problem you're describing. I know many people dedicate one pipe to Lakelands but I hate to sacrifice even one pipe. Looks as if I have to get a cob.:frown2:


----------



## Ethan21

Lane BCA in the cheapest pipe they had at the smoke shop









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> This worries me a lot. I've only smoked GLP Stonehenge a few times in several pipes and I can still detect the perfume taste at the beginning of the bowl when smoking other blends. I don't mind the transient ghost, and I like Stonehenge on occasion, but I don't want to have the problem you're describing. I know many people dedicate one pipe to Lakelands but I hate to sacrifice even one pipe. Looks as if I have to get a cob.:frown2:


Since this was an estate I have no idea what was smoked in it or for how long, this pipe was in really bad shape when I got it, the Cake was so thick a pencil wouldn't even fit in the chamber and the stem and shank were almost completely closed off. After a normal Cleaning and a couple of salt/alcohol treatments I Fired it up, the taste of soap was so overwhelming I almost threw up! If I didn't know any better I would have sworn some kid hab been using it for a bubble pipe!
Since then I've tried several more S/A treatments scrapped it all the way to bare wood, even sanded the chamber! Tried to smoke through it etc, etc, my latest attempt was to pack the chamber and shank with used coffee grounds and let it sit for a week or so. Seems to have worked 
I haven't ventured into the full blown Sented Lakeland's yet so I'm not sure what long range effects that they would have, the Lakeland (lights) Stonehenge, Cabbies Mixture, Curly Cut etc I think could possibly be smoked through, I do have one briar that's mostly dedicated to these blends but I mainly use a meer.


----------



## Hickorynut

Last bowl of ODF in this jar in the Brog43. With ice water on a sunny afternoon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't ventured into the full blown Sented Lakeland's yet so I'm not sure what long range effects that they would have, the Lakeland (lights) Stonehenge, Cabbies Mixture, Curly Cut etc I think could possibly be smoked through, I do have one briar that's mostly dedicated to these blends but I mainly use a meer.


Thanks again Nathan for sharing your valuable experience. I could dedicate my meer to light Lakelands, like Stonehenge, but I've detected a whiff of perfume several smokes later even in _it_-despite smoking mostly non-Lakelands in it, and despite cleaning out the bowl with a damp paper towel after each smoke. I thought meers were supposed to be relatively impervious to ghosting but I'm not sure that's true.

I know this question has been answered many times but what high quality cob would you recommend? I might as well get a good one since they're all pretty cheap.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Thanks again Nathan for sharing your valuable experience. I could dedicate my meer to light Lakelands, like Stonehenge, but I've detected a whiff of perfume several smokes later even in _it_-despite smoking mostly non-Lakelands in it, and despite cleaning out the bowl with a damp paper towel after each smoke. I thought meers were supposed to be relatively impervious to ghosting but I'm not sure that's true.
> 
> I know this question has been answered many times but what high quality cob would you recommend? I might as well get a good one since they're all pretty cheap.


I've been told that yes, Lakeland's can and will ghost even a meer. I don't mind the light floral overlap as I smoke a similar style tobacco in those pipes. 
As for the cobs I don't think there's many differences in quality of the cob itself, I think the ones with the hardwood plug are supposed last longer, I mid the bottom of mine so it burning out the bottom is not an issue, most of mine are the Legend and Washington Series, I think the country gent and Great Dane are very popular. The biggest thing IMO is to get a couple of Forever stems to replace the cheap ones they come with. 
I know of people that have been smoking the same cob for better than 15 years!


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Thanks again Nathan for sharing your valuable experience. I could dedicate my meer to light Lakelands, like Stonehenge, but I've detected a whiff of perfume several smokes later even in _it_-despite smoking mostly non-Lakelands in it, and despite cleaning out the bowl with a damp paper towel after each smoke. I thought meers were supposed to be relatively impervious to ghosting but I'm not sure that's true.
> 
> I know this question has been answered many times but what high quality cob would you recommend? I might as well get a good one since they're all pretty cheap.


The MM Diplomat apple is Avery nice size, and has the hardwood bottom. The MM Washington is nice as well, and it has the hardwood bottom as well.
The Country Gentleman has a pretty large bowl, and also has the hardwood bottom.
The Legend is a nice one as well, no hardwood bottom though. As Nathan stated above, just use pipe on the bottom.

I have all three, and like them all.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> The MM Diplomat apple is Avery nice size, and has the hardwood bottom. The MM Washington is nice as well, and it has the hardwood bottom as well.
> The Country Gentleman has a pretty large bowl, and also has the hardwood bottom.
> The Legend is a nice one as well, no hardwood bottom though. As Nathan stated above, just use pipe on the bottom.
> 
> I have all three, and like them all.


Thanks for the excellent advice brother. I think I'm going to use my old Jeantet for the moment. It's too beat up to give away but smokes too well to retire. It has a medium-small bowl, which makes it perfect for smoking Stonehenge with its light perfume and high nicotine.

BTW, I love the selfie you posted showing that handsome beard. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in the Andrea Gigliucci acorn. With its smallish bowl and long shank, this pipe is perfect for smoking Virginias. Perhaps because the smoke is cooler, I seem to taste more flavors than in bigger bowls-an argument in favor of smaller bowls, like the @Champagne InHand's Hilson Acorn and clays. I'm going to see if the cooler smoke theory applies to a reverse calabash, like my Radice stubby.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It’s ridiculously cold today with windchills at -4F right now, but I needed to get out of the house and smoke a small bowl of Wilke 515 in the Royal Dutch Acorn. I’m drinking hot tea that’s cooling rapidly. 

No early Spring, we get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking SPC MR in the Luca Vanetti.


----------



## Piper

Smoking GLP Cairo in the Radice stubby with a medium-large bowl. I thought I'd see whether smoke cooled in a reverse calabash would bring out the taste of Virginias as well as my acorn with the smallish bowl and long shank. Frankly, I don't think the reverse calabash smokes much better than a regular pipe and certainly not as well as the acorn. Maybe the key is the smaller bowl, plus or minus the somewhat cooler smoke. Or maybe there is no correlation at all other than the fact that the best smoke is the first one of the day .... :noidea:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

An estate agent with uncle Jesse, with a pipe in his hand the deal would be done soon.










I am smoking McClelland Easy Street.



UBC03 said:


> I think a pipe would be a better option than those women.. It's not much of a threat


I will choose a Pipe also. :grin2:


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Piper said:


> Smoking GLP Cairo in the Radice stubby with a medium-large bowl. I thought I'd see whether smoke cooled in a reverse calabash would bring out the taste of Virginias as well as my acorn with the smallish bowl and long shank. Frankly, I don't think the reverse calabash smokes much better than a regular pipe and certainly not as well as the acorn. Maybe the key is the smaller bowl, plus or minus the somewhat cooler smoke. Or maybe there is no correlation at all other than the fact that the best smoke is the first one of the day .... :noidea:


I really like the finish on that pipe. Did it come like that or did you do the mod?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Smoking GLP Cairo in the Radice stubby with a medium-large bowl. I thought I'd see whether smoke cooled in a reverse calabash would bring out the taste of Virginias as well as my acorn with the smallish bowl and long shank. Frankly, I don't think the reverse calabash smokes much better than a regular pipe and certainly not as well as the acorn. Maybe the key is the smaller bowl, plus or minus the somewhat cooler smoke. Or maybe there is no correlation at all other than the fact that the best smoke is the first one of the day .... :noidea:


No doubts about it, Va's prefer a narrow chamber.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Wilke #10 in the grand master straight billiard. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

JohnBrody15 said:


> Wilke #10 in the grand master straight billiard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No.10 is good stuff!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Mjskia said:


> No.10 is good stuff!


Definitely. Today's smoke didn't do it justice though. Pipe got hot and I got a lot of ashiness. Guess I'll have to smoke another bowl 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Piper said:


> I know this question has been answered many times but what high quality cob would you recommend? I might as well get a good one since they're all pretty cheap.


How about the Charles Towne Cobbler?
It's basically a bent country gent with a stem upgrade.
In stock now at SP. https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/Missourimeerschaum/moreinfo.cfm?product_ID=266530


----------



## NightFish

Smoking my very first bowl of Dreams of Kadath in my Sav 311 poker at the entrance to my local Ewok village.
This is an interesting blend. I'll post more about it on the "open a tin" thread as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Piper

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I really like the finish on that pipe. Did it come like that or did you do the mod?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


The Radice came that way. It's a virgin sandblast: no stain or polish. Like a meerschaum, it takes on color as you use it, mostly from the tobacco but also from the oil on your hand. I have a Castello vergin (yes that's what they call it) too. I don't think I'll get anymore-not because I don't like them but because they're a bit of a novelty and I prefer finished pipes.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

NightFish said:


> How about the Charles Towne Cobbler?
> It's basically a bent country gent with a stem upgrade.
> In stock now at SP. https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/Missourimeerschaum/moreinfo.cfm?product_ID=266530


I really like the stem, but for the price of this one you could get a basket briar. So what are the pros and cons here?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo on a bed of GLP Navigator crumbs in a group 3 Dunhill full bent Dublin. This is the first smoke of the day. I have to say the small bowl does make the Virginia very pleasant and flavorful.


----------



## Brasiliansk

Smoking a little experiment of mine. Got 4oz of stoved Virginia and 4oz of red Virginia, mixed them in a jar and left it like that for around 6 months. Filled the bowl of a 1998 Peterson Special Edition and I can say it works wonders for my tastebuds. Too bad the reds aren't coming easily anymore.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Such a rookie mistake. Started a bowl of Frog Morton On The Town in very windy conditions after my 10 mile mtb ride and I'm not used the Xikar Scribe I was using, so I wasn't closing it and I run out of gas for a relight. Puffed for a couple of minutes though and I liked it. Darn it! LOL 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just for you @Piper.....Dunhill 965 in a MM bent Legend......my first cob. Don't over think it.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. My internet hiatus is going to carry on for several days, but that's how business goes sometimes. See you when I can.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I really like the stem, but for the price of this one you could get a basket briar. So what are the pros and cons here?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


With this deal you get the upgrade stem, I think the forever stem by itself is about $23-25 it looks like the shank on this one is more of an angle than the standard CG so it's something unique.
Cobs smoke very well consistently, with basket Briars that consistency is not there, you can find good ones but there's also a good chance of picking a turd. Out of the three basket pipes I bought new only one is what I would consider a good smoker, the other two are 'okay ' 
An experienced pipe smoker can get a decent smoke out of an 'okay' pipe but trust me it can be very frustrating to someone just getting started!


----------



## Piper

HU Fayyum in group 5 Dunhill apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a twin bore Radice,


----------



## Brasiliansk

Filled the bowl of the Savinelli Punto Oro 402 with some Dunhill's Royal Yacht. Had a couple of beers around town and now I'm ready to smoke the strong ones before shutting down.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Vanilla [the pipe is Brebbia Calabash].


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

blackrabbit said:


> Now smoking Penzance in my HS studios briar calabash. Christmas eve dinner of chicken parmigiano to commence afterward.


Is Penzance similar in any way to Frog Morton On The Town? I don't know mixture ratios, but it looks like it's a similar blend (probably like many other). But I was curious if someone smoked both and can compare and contrast.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Is Penzance similar in any way to Frog Morton On The Town? I don't know mixture ratios, but it looks like it's a similar blend (probably like many other). But I was curious if someone smoked both and can compare and contrast.


Not really, the Frogs are somewhat unique.


----------



## UBC03

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Is Penzance similar in any way to Frog Morton On The Town? I don't know mixture ratios, but it looks like it's a similar blend (probably like many other). But I was curious if someone smoked both and can compare and contrast.


Love fmott ... Penzance..not so much

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

March of 2015 ODF in a estate Comoy's


----------



## JohnBrody15

Carter hall in the Peterson carlingford 120 Halloween pipe









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Been a long time since I’ve had some good ole Sir Walter Raleigh. Put the remainder of a pouch in a mason jar 7 months ago and forgot about it. There’s a reason this blend has been around so long. 

Giving the Dagner Poker another chance and hoping whatever funk that came in this pipe new eventually works itself out.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Frog Morton On The Town. Very enjoyable. 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in a chubby Canadian. Have to say, I'm enjoying it more the second time.


----------



## ebnash

Short, loose bowl of Carter Hall in the mystery Briar. Getting some nice buttery nuttiness out of this.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sorry for the late smoke. I don't think I had a bowl yesterday. Wonky Winter weather. Sending Mrs.CIH to Orlando in an hour or so. I watched too much EPL Football (Soccer) this weekend and now the Super Bowl...

Smoking the Peterson's Racing 120 Dublin with Wilke Rumcake. Taunting my wife that she can't smell it if I smoke it inside. Lol!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

UBC03 said:


> Love fmott ... Penzance..not so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Penzance is so much more smoky, spicy Lat vs FM OtT being more Turkish oriental with a bit more lemony citrus to it. Penzance is almost all very dark leaf as is Pembroke.

I see it more apples and oranges, but because of availability I enjoy FM on a more regular basis.

However (you knew that was coming...) there is a correlation between Penzance and Pembroke and the Frog OtT and Frog Cellar as both latter have lightly spayed brown liquor on top. Cognac/Irish Whiskey. But that's geeking out a bit much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another short loose bowl of CH, now in the Rossi 8123.

I’ve really failed to ever get any cake built into the heel of my briars. Really it’s just impatience and neglect on my part. Just can’t stand to see a wet heal after a smoke so I’m always wiping them out. Most of my pipes seem to keep that bare wood heel. Just going to power through some CH for a while and focus on letting them dry out after a smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Savinelli Dublin, this pipe has a pretty heavy Oriental ghost so it adds a rather interesting spicy twist to the ODF.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

It's time for some Drama









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in my big boy Rhodesian. 
@ebnash I take better care of my pipes than I used to. I clean them and wipe the rim after every use, and use softees to protect the stem. However, I never worry much about creating cake in the heel. It usually just happens I guess but, in any case, I've never had a problem with scorching the bottom or otherwise damaging the pipe. Probably not the best attitude but that's been my experience.


----------



## Mjskia

This is day two without a pipe. Spent the day yesterday in the ER with my wife, and today doing chores. 

I have checked in to see what you guys have been smoking though. Getting ready to watch the Super Bowl! Maybe I'll get a pipe in after the game. 

Smoke on folks!!!!


----------



## ebnash

Mjskia said:


> This is day two without a pipe. Spent the day yesterday in the ER with my wife, and today doing chores.
> 
> I have checked in to see what you guys have been smoking though. Getting ready to watch the Super Bowl! Maybe I'll get a pipe in after the game.
> 
> Smoke on folks!!!!


Sorry to hear this. Hope all is well with your wife's health. GOD knows how many nights I've spent in the ER with my wife and it can be very taxing. You and your family are in my prayers..


----------



## Hickorynut

@Mjskia....thoughts and prayers brother...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Royal Yacht in the Cob. Something off about this bowl. I've added a pic of the tin. I bought this tin 6 months ago, smoked 3-4 bowls and then locked it up in a ziplock bag, inside a Tupper container. I noticed some white speckles spread out over this tobacco. Could this be mold???

Maybe I'm just being paranoid...


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in Radice rind at halftime. Hope your wife is okay @Mjskia.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Halftime with wilke #10 in the savinelli Saint Nicholas. Ice water is my drink. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mjskia said:


> This is day two without a pipe. Spent the day yesterday in the ER with my wife, and today doing chores.
> 
> I have checked in to see what you guys have been smoking though. Getting ready to watch the Super Bowl! Maybe I'll get a pipe in after the game.
> 
> Smoke on folks!!!!


Best wishes and prayers to you and yours.


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Mjskia thoughts are with you my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Royal Yacht in the Cob. Something off about this bowl. I've added a pic of the tin. I bought this tin 6 months ago, smoked 3-4 bowls and then locked it up in a ziplock bag, inside a Tupper container. I noticed some white speckles spread out over this tobacco. Could this be mold???
> 
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid...


It's not mold it's plume, it's pretty common with pipe tobacco. When pipe tobacco develops mold it usually will have a very distinctive tin note, not sure how to describe it but when you open a moldy tin you can't really mistake it for anything else. 
If you take a piece of that and look at it a magnifying glass you will see that it's crystaline and not fuzzy or hairy.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's not mold it's plume, it's pretty common with pipe tobacco. When pipe tobacco develops mold it usually will have a very distinctive tin note, not sure how to describe it but when you open a moldy tin you can't really mistake it for anything else.
> If you take a piece of that and look at it a magnifying glass you will see that it's crystaline and not fuzzy or hairy.


Thanks Nathan. Maybe it just tasted off because Insmoked 3 bowls of Burley blends prior to the Yacht. I'll have try another bowl on a fresh palate next time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> Royal Yacht in the Cob. Something off about this bowl. I've added a pic of the tin. I bought this tin 6 months ago, smoked 3-4 bowls and then locked it up in a ziplock bag, inside a Tupper container. I noticed some white speckles spread out over this tobacco. Could this be mold???
> 
> Maybe I'm just being paranoid...


I wouldn't worry about it. Let it dry a bit if you worried. Many people have small specks in old Pipe tobacco. But I'm doubting that it is. No casing in the blend. Not that I'm aware of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's not mold it's plume, it's pretty common with pipe tobacco. When pipe tobacco develops mold it usually will have a very distinctive tin note, not sure how to describe it but when you open a moldy tin you can't really mistake it for anything else.
> 
> If you take a piece of that and look at it a magnifying glass you will see that it's crystaline and not fuzzy or hairy.


If you go to the Oz website and read through their mould study and analysis they have yet to identify anything people call plume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

OJK in the Rossi Vittoria Author with IBCC Cast Iron.....Happy Monday pipers!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Thank you all for the thoughts, and prayers, it means a lot. I'll be back puffin when things settle down.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Baby's Bottom in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dunhill Baby's Bottom in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,
> View attachment 182594


??? Gonna have to look that one up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

H&H AJ's VaPer in the Brog67.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> ??? Gonna have to look that one up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


BB1938 it's part of the My Mixture Series


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> H&H AJ's VaPer in the Brog67.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I gonna have to pop the top on a tin soon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight No photo with a pipe or something relative, pardon me but i would like to show you an [in purpose] abandoned statue, shows a mother with her 3 kids. Her name is Orshida which comes from the word Orshis means "to raise" or "getting up". Our ancestors Deucalion and Pyrra had a son named Hellenas, Orshis married that man and had 3 kids, Aeolous-Dorous-Ksouthos, the last one married Creusa and had as kids the Achaeus and the Ion. The sister of Hellenas named Pandora had a son named Grecos so next time you hear about the names: Hellas-Greece-Achaians-Dorians-Ionians you know from where they came from.










A glass of semi-sweet wine and a bowl of McClelland grand orientals Drama Reserve with the greatest respect for Orshida, the _"Mother of All of us"_ here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had. Bowl of ODF in the Stanwell Featherweight while cutting and bending rebar.


----------



## Champagne InHand

The wife's gone. It's freezing outside, so I'm smoking the Hilson Acorn with the door cracked open for exhaling larger puffs. Wilke 515 in the bowl with Iced tea, indoors. I am watching EPL football Chelsea at Watford. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2 in the Varese. This is a terrific smoke.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Breaking in the Peterson natural, silver cap 03 with Amphora Full Aroma. Getting used to the P-lip. I don't think the designers at Peterson thought the P-lip would be used with a softee bit. Without one it's fits perfectly in your teeth. With one it feels a bit like a tongue depressor that's gone too far back in your mouth. Without the softee, this pipe is darn near perfect.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, nightcap in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking through my pipes as I intend to thin the herd. Tonight the Danmore Dublin/Zulu Acorn. A strange pipe but I love it's looks and I'm figuring out how to smoke it best. Just Captain Black's white on a cold dog walk. We are at home now. I think this one stays just for its unique looks. 









Ebonite stem wrapped in electrical tape hastily. I'll redo it when I get a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 15°C here in Athens.










I am "break in" my new [modified] Savinelli with J.M Boswell Bear Blend.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

FM OtT with Colada and flan-cheesecake for desert.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brittania....yep I saw BTC confirmed production of Dunhill pipe and cigar is done as of the end of 2017.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## SavageJak

Had a bowl of Squadron leader today in a Morgan Bones Zulu Dog, which I absolutely love! (both the pipe and the tobacco)


----------



## Champagne InHand

Esoterica Pembroke in the Charatan Bent Acorn Pot combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Armentrout Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Escudo in a Armentrout Squashed Tomato,
> View attachment 182842


I'm really likin those squarshed apples and tomatoes pipes......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake cannonball in the Carey, ginger ale on ice to drink!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Brasiliansk

Fusilier's Ration in the Savinelli 626 Churchwarden. I like the tobaccos in this mixture, but there's a bit too much of this topping. I loved it at first, but after 1 year of smoking this it's getting in the way of these fine leaves' taste.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in the Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Vanilla aromatic in the Charatan half apple/acorn Lane-era. 

Later as I walked the dog in the snow, just basic Captain Black White in the Mr. Brog’s 21 Army mount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Edward G Robinson in the Brog43.......


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Peterson black spigot 05. Trying to keep it from overheating.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in Peterson black spigot 05. Trying to keep it from overheating.


Patience "Grasshopper ," patience!

Lol! Your learning the break in process for all of us, as the ebony spigots are very cool pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke 515, my current favorite Rum aromatics and I really enjoyed a bowl in my Rinaldo Dublin with bent stem. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell & Diehl Autumn Evening.


----------



## FridayGt

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout Apple,
> View attachment 183194


Wow that's such a pretty pipe!! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CIH Magic Mix in the Brog37..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a a Stanwell/Ivarsson bent Apple


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoked a bowl of Queen Anne’s Revenge to compare it vs. Wilke 515 in the Rinaldo bent Dublin. I think for the price I would rather have 8oz of Wilke vs 1# of QAR. We shall see how time changes them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have a big fest here, the Tsiknopempti. You can call it like Barbeque Thursday due of the heavy smell of the grilled meat [called "Tsikna" here] which is in the air.
Sizzling "Tsiknopempti" Customs Across Greece | GreekReporter.com
Out in the streets, inside the stores or the companies every Greek is celebrating, "Houaaaaaa" [is like the American Yeeehaaa"] to you all.










After honouring the tradition i am smoking Michael Apitz White Blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Houaaaaaa to you too @Sid.Stavros. That is one beautiful feast! With @JimInks taking a break, it's very comforting to see your posts.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dukes of Hazzard S03E01, a private investigator on a surveillance.










Ilsteds Own mixture No. 100.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Family Reserve in the 82 Natural....Friday treat!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## FridayGt

Enjoying some FMC in my cob. It took me weeks to find this lighter fluid while deployed. I couldn't find any store including Amazon, that would ship decent lighter fluid out here. Let me tell you, this junk adds a whole new dimension to the flavor of those first few puffs... Lol &#129314;









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Friday morning smoking the Royal Dutch Acorn with a bowl of Wilke 515 looking at the snow and watching Sherlock on Netflix.









I'm starting to tire of aromatics but it's far to snowy and cold to spend too much time outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

BCA









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

7 Seas Royal in the Brog39....Fresh Kona is a brewin' !

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Robusto in Amorelli tall billiard. This is a satisfying blend right to the very last drop.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Hilson Acorn. I'm loving these tiny pipes as I'm stuck smoking for just 20-30 minutes. In the bowl is Edward G. Robinson. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoyed some Becks Ol Limey Bastard in the diplomat cob.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Viprati in the mark Twain cob. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fired up a bowl of Frog Morton Cellar in the little Dunhill Root Briar Rhodesian. It works very nice and smokes very well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Curly Cut Deluxe in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH & Co Curly Cut Deluxe in the Bamboo Dog,
> 
> View attachment 183698


That looks a lot like my new estate Dunhill. Such a great size for shorter smokes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have clouds here in Athens with 13°C and possibly a light rain is ahead.










Briar Patch Honey.


----------



## akslowburn

Local B&M blend in my Savinelli Pietro 311ks. This is my first Savinelli and I don't think I'm digging the filter. I don't like the restriction of the draw.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Good Morning gents! Wilke Rumcake in the Hilson Bent Acorn small pipe. With sweet creamed Irish Breakfast Tea. Snowing once again. Watching the Olympics. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

I really like this.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I really like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I love 965. After my first smoke I ordered a pound of it to age and have on hand. I got it during the end of the year sales discounting days for $57. Not bad for a solid tobacco that will last me quite a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Vermont Maple Cavendish is my d K&P Pete's bent billiard. During and after a long dog walk. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> I really like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Then you really want to find its replacement... 965 is a go too that will be missed.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in Castello vergin 55.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to the sky of Athens so i visited a local Cafe.










DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Bayou Morning in a Tim West Freehand,
> View attachment 184090


Spectacular pipe!

My first smoke is HH Vintage Syrian in a shell Dunhill half-bent billiard.


----------



## Ethan21

Yesterday's smoke was, Gawith Hoggarth Sweet Maple Twist, thanks to @blackrabbit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Friday's smoke was Newminster Creamy Peaches thanks to @blackrabbit








I really enjoyed this one probably my favorite of the bunch so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ethan21

Friday evenings smoke was Daughters + Ryan Picaynne thanks to @blackrabbit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sitting on the porch in short sleeves with a light breeze between rain events. Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog39. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, i will raise my bowl to the memory of Thomas Setzer Hutchison (29 October 1875 - 11 March 1936) an American volunteer who helped us in War.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Setzer_Hutchison
Maybe my grandfather met him in the Front, who knows?










Mac Baren 7 Seas Regular Blend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Frog Morton Cellar in the small and delicate Dunhill Rhodesian. 

I’ve had a headache for almost 24 hours. I thought it might help. It was pleasant, but now back to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Watching Olympics and smoking GLP Virginia Cream in Altinay meerschaum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin with a cup of golden Oolong,


----------



## Piper

Capping off the evening with Sutliff Molto Dolce in Castello opera pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Westmorland Mixture - Fallion pipe [totally modified by me].


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

My Mixture 965 in a cob

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog48....Iron Bean Thor in my mug....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in a MM Missouri Pride Cob.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Still dealing with a headache but I'm trying to stay awake. So I filled the Hilson opera sized bent Acorn with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. Sipping water after I had some tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Sasieni with Ice water on a warm afternoon.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Robusto in Pete black spigot. This time I can smell, but barely taste, the Latakia. The pipe is not heating up as much. I've been using a very slow cadence, made easier by watching Olympic curling.:vs_snail:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Robusto in Pete black spigot. This time I can smell, but barely taste, the Latakia. The pipe is not heating up as much. I've been using a very slow cadence, made easier by watching Olympic curling.:vs_snail:


I always knew that there was Something to curling!


----------



## Hickorynut

Hickorynut said:


> PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Sasieni with Ice water on a warm afternoon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


 @Piper.....I think I have found what the Sasieni likes to hit its stride (folded and stuffed 1 flake well over an hour!) .......:grin2:


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> @Piper.....I think I have found what the Sasieni likes to hit its stride (folded and stuffed 1 flake well over an hour!) .......:grin2:


Glad you found the sweetspot. Thanks for letting me know.

I'm now smoking GLP Quiet Nights - a broken flake, also folded and stuffed in the Pete silver cap.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bad day for me, a thermostat problem in my refrigerator and a water leak in my car's trunk which i can not find from where it comes. I am smoking Astleys No. 88 Matured Dark Virginia in a bad mood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Bad day for me, a thermostat problem in my refrigerator and a water leak in my car's trunk which i can not find from where it comes. I am smoking Astleys No. 88 Matured Dark Virginia in a bad mood.


Sorry to hear this Sid, hang in there and things Will change,


----------



## FridayGt

Sid.Stavros said:


> Samuel Gawith Westmorland Mixture - Fallion pipe [totally modified by me].


 Good God that is a beautiful pipe!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FridayGt

Enjoying some Savinelli Brunello Flake in my Peterson Father's Day pipe from 2014. Forgot how much this one rewards patience in letting it dry a little longer before packing it.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog67....a little Ocean Spray to drink...

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Champagne InHand

Lane era. Charatan's Make half apple/Dublin with Vermont Maple Cavendish. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Glad to be posting smokes again.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Glad to be posting smokes again.


Welcome back Jim....you were missed, but my wallet is happy for the short break! 

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## UBC03

Glad to see ya back Jim

Sent from Joe's other recliner


----------



## JohnBrody15

Giving briarworks "unsweetened tea" another shot, in the estate grand master twin bore straight billiard. Actually I think this would be considered a pot. Medium pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## MattT

OneStrangeOne said:


> St James Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,
> View attachment 184818


Did you say St. James Flake? I've been sitting on it...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MattT said:


> Did you say St. James Flake? I've been sitting on it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's Goooood stuff man!


----------



## MattT

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's Goooood stuff man!


No doubt.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

HTML:







Hickorynut said:


> Welcome back Jim....you were missed, but my wallet is happy for the short break!
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


I'll break you yet, and your little dog, too, hahahahahahaha!!!!!:grin2:>

Relaxing after a wonderful clam chowder dinner and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of McCranie's Red Flake 1996 in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Olympics as I have been doing since they started.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Rinaldo bent Dublin with a bowl full of Mississippi River. Floating in the tub. Drinking sweet tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Pfeifen Huber Epikur in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Then to bed.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Holmes and Watson" (film) will be released at December 2018
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmes_and_Watson_(film)
but as saw: 



 it will be another abuse of our beloved character.









I am smoking Mysmokingshop Royal Champagne.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> "Holmes and Watson" (film) will be released at December 2018
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmes_and_Watson_(film)
> but as saw:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be another abuse of our beloved character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Mysmokingshop Royal Champagne.


Hope today is a better day Sid!

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## ebnash

Blender’s Gold Golden Burley.

I’ve had a few pinches of this plated for a little over a week now and it still smokes terribly wet. It’s a shame cause it has amazing flavor. Not unsmokable, but leaves a mess in the bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Welcome back @JimInks!:vs_cool:

I'm also smoking Edward G. Robinson Pipe Blend in an Ascorti panel.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> "Holmes and Watson" (film) will be released at December 2018
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holmes_and_Watson_(film)
> but as saw:
> 
> 
> 
> it will be another abuse of our beloved character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Mysmokingshop Royal Champagne.


You should try and watch Sherlock from the BBC. It was a fun, but modern take on the crime solving duo. I really liked the 1st through 3rd series. They have 3 episodes. The 4th left me feeling as though they were stretching out a good thing with sloppy writing, just to make a few pounds.

Overall it was good. Available through Netflix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm finishing up a bowl of Vermont Maple Cavendish in my old Peterson's bent Billiard.

I have the little Dunhill on deck with Frog Morton Cellar. It's unusually warm for mid February at 44F and sunny with a bit of wind. But I'll take that over freezing temps and snow. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Pfeifen Huber Virginia Golden Flake in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting with my old college room mate.


----------



## Hickorynut

Hectic day......earlier was a bowl of OJK in the MM Country Gentleman....now getting to some Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brittania (my proper English pipe!)...Ginger Ale this afternoon that identifies as Coffee.....


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy Valentine's Day to all the pipe smokers!










Amphora Original Blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld - Virginia Ribbon in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem. Watching The Olympics.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> You should try and watch Sherlock from the BBC. It was a fun, but modern take on the crime solving duo. I really liked the 1st through 3rd series. They have 3 episodes. The 4th left me feeling as though they were stretching out a good thing with sloppy writing, just to make a few pounds.
> 
> Overall it was good. Available through Netflix.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good series, but my favorite is the series with Jeremy Brett playing Holmes from the 80's I think.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy,







This pipe and tobacco were made for each other!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner with strawberry cheese cake for dessert. Now smoking 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Ted’s Pipe Shoppe Virginia Blend in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have light rain here in Athens. While watching old episodes from Dukes of Hazzard i am smoking










Charatan No 27.



Champagne InHand said:


> You should try and watch Sherlock from the BBC. It was a fun, but modern take on the crime solving duo. I really liked the 1st through 3rd series. They have 3 episodes. The 4th left me feeling as though they were stretching out a good thing with sloppy writing, just to make a few pounds.
> 
> Overall it was good. Available through Netflix.


I have seen them and i didn't like them. Internet is far more free here in Greece, there are sites that manage to play [freely] almost everything is played in USA withing 24hours. I have seen in my pc screen all the relative Sherlock Holmes films from Basil Rathbone till the 2017 movie.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Classic Samsun in a cob 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Classic Samsun in a cob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


There's a new one on me. Report!

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> There's a new one on me. Report!
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


Oriental mild, super enjoyable, tin note was sweet like plum/fig maybe. I wanted to eat it!!! For my first time experience I like it more than Drama Reserve. What else, I think I still smoke it to fresh...learning curve.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in a MM Country Gentleman and IBCC Ride or Die









Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Early off of work, another school shooting.
BB1938









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Earlier I tried another bowl of Gramercy Park. The casing is so light I don't taste much but it's growing on me.

Now I have the Rinaldo bent Dublin with Wilke Rumcake.

As far as the peach aros I ordered some Stokkebye 303 Peaches & Cream, Sutliff Peach Cobbler and Match John Rolfe. Just some bulk to sample.









I'll have to try the Cult Red moon.

I don't want cherry though. Cherry flavors bring back memories of cough syrup. I just can't go down that road.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Earlier I tried another bowl of Gramercy Park. The casing is so light I don't taste much but it's growing on me.
> 
> Now I have the Rinaldo bent Dublin with Wilke Rumcake.
> 
> As far as the peach aros I ordered some Stokkebye 303 Peaches & Cream, Sutliff Peach Cobbler and Match John Rolfe. Just some bulk to sample.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to try the Cult Red moon.
> 
> I don't want cherry though. Cherry flavors bring back memories of cough syrup. I just can't go down that road.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might want to stay away from the Cult BRM since you don't like cherry, Russ O's Old Glory is my go to for fruit flavor, more apricot than peach.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl Peretti Blend W in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem. A chilled glass of Whole Foods Tangerine Italian Soda is my drink. Very tasty stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Second bowl of GLP Haddo's Delight, in Altinok meer. This time I'm detecting hazelnut in the tin note and peach in the flavor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Second bowl of GLP Haddo's Delight, in Altinok meer. This time I'm detecting hazelnut in the tin note and peach in the flavor.


It's funny what flavors will show up with a meer, I don't remember who pointed it out to me but 965 in a meer has a mint note!


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Peterson's Green spigot with Gramercy Park. With this pipe I get a little Key Lime pie in there with that creamy graham cracker as well as some nice citrus that's surely Virginia/ Burley tobacco as well as the casing. Enjoyable in a larger pipe. 









This is an iup close shot where I talked about a change from an overheated bowl. No big deal. It gives the Pipe character. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking the last of this sample of McCranie’s Red Flake 1996 in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

1960s Fleming Hall Bowl of Roses in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's funny what flavors will show up with a meer, I don't remember who pointed it out to me but 965 in a meer has a mint note!


I read that somewhere also......gonna have to get a meer soon....

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld - Virginia Ribbon in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in Radice unfinished stubby.


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> I read that somewhere also......gonna have to get a meer soon....
> 
> Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


Check out this YouTube video from the 



. One thing to look out for is the size of the meerschaum pipe. Many of them are small pipes.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Check out this YouTube video from the Bremen Pipe Smoker. One thing to look out for is the size of the meerschaum pipe. Many of them are small pipes.


Thanks Piper!

Sent from Jon's passenger rear tire sensor


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sutliff Spiced Rum in the green Peterson’s spigot. With iced sweet tea. I’ve misplaced my phone for now so this is the iPad phot, with no flash. 


Never mind. Just not enough light to even try. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33

I haven't had an opportunity to light up for what seems like a month - stopped checking this thread for a while because I was getting jealous lol. It has been a bit busy this semester but mostly the crappy wet weather has corresponded with my free time perfectly and my wife's particularly bad asthma season has prevented me from even using the porch for fear of triggering her more.

Just finished Two Friends Heritage in a Savinelli meer lined bulldog. Pic & review is in the tin contest thread.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Shepard's Pie dinner with a bowl of Peretti Blend No. 52 in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Still watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Watching Citizen Kane on TCM. Never get tired of watching this movie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sunset Breeze.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sorry for the second post in a row but i just saw it.



Hickorynut said:


> gonna have to get a meer soon....


Here is a brand new meer hexagon bowl pipe that came to my hands and i don't wat to use, stays alone in the cabinet.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...269746-hexagon-bowl-meerschaum-pipe-sale.html
take a look. :wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Vintage Sobranie of London The Original Sobranie Flake Rich Virginia in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Doing some reading.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







Setting beams and floor joists for the new shop this morning!


----------



## Champagne InHand

DE Harvest on the Hudson in the Rinaldo bent Dublin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Reed's Ginger Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. This will get me to lunch time.


----------



## Ethan21

F+K Lancer Slices thanks @blackrabbit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful home made chicken noodle soup and grilled cheese lunch with a bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A chilled glass of Whole Foods Tangerine Italian Soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in group 5 root briar Dunhill apple from 1986.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe 1-11 in a 2002 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand with a black acrylic stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a long time. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## ebnash

SG St James Flake in the Rossi 8123on the 1 hour drive to San Francisco. Tobacco compliments of @MattT thanks brother


----------



## ebnash

Up, above SF now in a little town called Mill Valley right on the Bay. Found an awesome pipe shop called Telfords. Amazing place with a bit of a pipe museum feel to it. Bought a tin of Dunhill Flake and smoking some fresh out of the tin. I feel like I have been missing out, waiting till today to try some Virginia’s.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson Signature Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout dinner with cooked carrots and raisins on the side. Now a quarter of the way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## Matt_21

Just packed my Brigham (not one of the old ones I have) with some McLelland English Cavendish.
Wife wants me to run to town for a few things. Might as well puff while I drive.


----------



## Piper

Warm enough out to use the exhaust fan. Therefore, GLP Robusto in vergin Castello 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Flake # 5 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem.


----------



## Piper

Sutliff Molto Dolce in freehand acorn. Watching men's long program in Olympic figure skating with the family.


----------



## JimInks

Original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Deluxe Mixture.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ashton Artisan's blend in the Ashton Achievement Bent Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy and Molly ate their wild salmon and are now engaged in the art of swatting each other's whiskers. As usual, Molly started the fight, and now she's chasing Suzy around the den.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the new Dunhill with a bowl filled with Frog Morton Cellar. This pipe smokes so easy. I used a bit of honey with a drop or two of rum then heated it up in the Microwave for a couple of seconds. Using a long medical grade wooden Q-tip I applied a very light coat to the bowl being careful not to get close to the rim.

Hopefully this will help build a carbon cake sooner than later. 
Drinking sweet creamy Irish Breakfast tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty ham and cheese sandwich along with a bowl of clam chowder. Part way through this bowl of Peretti Cambridge Flake in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Turned chilly today after a couple of unseasonably warm days.


----------



## Ethan21

SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Smoking half a bowl of Tilbury in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. This will finish the sample. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Smoking the new Dunhill with a bowl filled with Frog Morton Cellar. This pipe smokes so easy. I used a bit of honey with a drop or two of rum then heated it up in the Microwave for a couple of seconds. Using a long medical grade wooden Q-tip I applied a very light coat to the bowl being careful not to get close to the rim.
> 
> Hopefully this will help build a carbon cake sooner than later.
> Drinking sweet creamy Irish Breakfast tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't drop that a baby!


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting with my friend FishnBanjo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was able to get in a bowl of Haunted Bookshop and a bowl of Chatham Manor in the Comoy’s Bulldog earlier, with the HB I STILL picked up a hint of the Lakeland soap at the very bottom of the bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter way through this bowl of 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Coffee is brewing as I type.


----------



## Hickorynut

Had no typing hands free today. Started my day with Dunhill Nightcap in the Tilshead. Followed that up with a bowl of CIH Magic Mix in the MM Country Gentleman while I helped Mrs Hickorynut install a Dutch door.

Waiting on dinner now with a bowl of La Gloria Cubana in the Brog43 with a jacked up Coke (made with real sugar  ) Loved reading everyone's postings today!

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in the Crown Achievement bent pot,
> View attachment 185674


I've always noticed the CA pipe has some really nice lines. There are tons of that style/shape....but that one has some mojo...

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I've always noticed the CA pipe has some really nice lines. There are tons of that style/shape....but that one has some mojo...
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


I wasn't really expecting much when I got this one, it was part of a buy a lb of this tobacco get this pipe for $$ type of deals, it's such a good burner that I picked up the Dublin about a year later. Possibly the best "deal" I've gotten.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Izze Sparkling Clementine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken and dumplings dinner with a bowl of McClelland 40th Anniversary in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## Piper

Smoking GLP Haddo's Delight in Peterson black spigot P-lip. Watching Men's Giant Slalom.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JustJoshua

Orlik golden slices 
3 bowls worth 
MM legend still won't die.
Stem is getting nice and dark though. The bowl is getting a nice dark tan. I was wishing for brownish black but maybe it's around the bend.....
Day 17 of #febburnout rolls in and tomorrow being my only day off I'm not giving it any mercy.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Wilke rumcake in the smoke master bard, straight billiard. Pretty smooth stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bowl of Sutliff Peach Cobbler in the Peterson's Army bent brandy. This smelled and tasted like peaches so much my dog just kept coming up and drooling. Yes, he likes fruit and veggies. He hasn't enjoyed me smoking at the cracked door the past 2 weeks.

I used the IPD day/weekend sales, to order a bunch of different tins of aromatics. So many sites had discounts. Most were just 2 oz or 50g tins to age a bit, but I bought another FMCellar too. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No 3.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin with a cup of golden Oolong,


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in a MM Legend Bent Cob with Guatemalan 

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Pfeifen Huber Virginia Golden Flake in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture in Castello 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. A chilled glass of Whole Foods Tangerine Italian Soda is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meatloaf and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. Haven't smoked this pipe lately, so it's due. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld - Virginia Ribbon in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of McClelland 27 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Peterson Signature Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rajek's No. 23.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brog39. Happy Monday!









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Davidoff Medallion in the Dunhill County Zulu. With water. 









I was totally out of it yesterday. Dang headaches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe 1-11 in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Tilshead. Gloomy day today, but not chilly at all.

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Getting ready to run a few errands with a bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Tilshead. Gloomy day today, but not chilly at all.
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


Gloomy and sprinkling here. At least it isn't snowing. A bit of dessert tobacco. Sutliff Peach Cobbler in the Hilson bent Acorn.









Is your Tilshead a James Upshall? How do you like it?

I love my Charatan and Tilshead Upshall's were similar to the Dunhill/Ashton follow up. I like the look of their Dublin and Billiards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

A pre-late lunch bowl of Prince Albert in an Italian bent brandy with tortoise stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Clean Monday" for the Greeks today, a great feast in which we eat specific food, we drink and dance plus fly the kites especially if we are in a country place.
Clean Monday, Everything You Need to Know | GreekReporter.com










I am smoking Seasons Spring time.


----------



## blackrabbit

Cold and snowing so I smoked a small bowl of Happy Brown Bogie in my popeye style briar in the greenhouse.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rainy here but I had to walk the dog. I filled my Charatan Make Special that is a half-Apple/Acorn style with a bent comfort stem that's perfect for mild aromatics. I am really liking the Wilke Gramercy Park now. I might have to order another 4-8 ounces while it's still in stock and on sale for IPSD.










This is my favorite full sized non P-Lip aromatic Pipe. I am at the point of using specific pipes for specific tobacco. I guess it's a long but fun education.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Enjoying HH Dark Fired, courtesy @Hickorynut, in Peterson silver cap. Overcast here but not cold.

I just sent 5 almost new pipes to Smokingpipes.com for appraisal and, hopefully, sale.


----------



## JimInks

Back home and am smoking the last of this sample of Mike & Russ: The Mind Meld - Virginia Ribbon in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## ebnash

First bowl of Frog Morton On the Town in the cobb because the tin note was very off putting. Too smoky for my tender smoke skills. However it smokes quite different, but I still hate it. It takes like when my grandmother would wash my mouth with one of her bath soaps. So glad this didn’t go in one of my briars. It reminds me of a few English blends I tied early on in piping. Just not for me. 

One absolute positive, in my opinion is that it seems to burn forever and refuses to bite. Easily the coolest smoke I’ve had


----------



## Piper

Now smoking CD Black Cherry, also courtesy @Hickorynut, in Dunhill bruyere pot. This pipe was recently refurbished by Walker Pipe Repair. Mike Myers fashioned a stunning new stem but I've decided to use the old one, which fits my teeth perfectly, until either it croaks or I do. Diet Coke with real aspartame is my drink:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

A "Nightcap" of John Cotton's 1&2 in the Turin Rustic with hot tea du jour.......









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Gloomy and sprinkling here. At least it isn't snowing. A bit of dessert tobacco. Sutliff Peach Cobbler in the Hilson bent Acorn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Tilshead a James Upshall? How do you like it?
> 
> I love my Charatan and Tilshead Upshall's were similar to the Dunhill/Ashton follow up. I like the look of their Dublin and Billiards.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We'd have to ask @Piper, that was one of three proper English pipes I was gifted. 

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## ebnash

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey in A Dagner Poker This stuff seems to have a pleasant Burley underneath but whatever else they are adding is harsh and bitey.


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> We'd have to ask @Piper, that was one of three proper English pipes I was gifted.
> 
> Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


Sorry, gentlemen, I have no idea. :noidea:


----------



## Piper

Dunhill My Mixture 965 in Dunhill ring grain billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland 27 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Now, it's time for a late dinner.


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Flake in the Nording Half Rusticated. 

Need to figure out how to get this dried. Can flake be dried whole, or should it be rubbed out first? This stuff is a bit of a goopy mess during the smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of Ted’s Pipe Shoppe Blend #1 in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Flake in the Nording Half Rusticated.
> 
> Need to figure out how to get this dried. Can flake be dried whole, or should it be rubbed out first? This stuff is a bit of a goopy mess during the smoke.


I would rub it out then let it sit for half an hour.

It's so strange how every pipe smokes almost every pipe tobacco differently. I have a large bowl, actually more deep than wide, of Gramercy Park in the Peterson's Army Bent Brandy and even puffing slowly, it's nowhere near the same level of enjoyment I get from the same tobacco when I smoked it earlier in the Charatan Make round bottom half Apple/Acorn.

My bigger Peterson's smoke Rum just fine as well as most SPC tobaccos that are not subtle fruit. Which GP definitely is.

Still for an evening in February, where it's just raining hard with little wind, I am enjoying myself. Just water to drink. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. I may finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep and am half way through this bowl of Rattray’s Buckingham in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Watching The Last Picture Show.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Milonga.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








On deck is 965, Ryback Gold and Chatham Manor


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy,
> View attachment 186282
> 
> On deck is 965, Ryback Gold and Chatham Manor


You keep reminding me I need to lay in more HB.......

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## huffer33

First bowl of Edward G Robinson - with coffee. Tasty morning treat.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Flake in the Nording Half Rusticated.
> 
> Need to figure out how to get this dried. Can flake be dried whole, or should it be rubbed out first? This stuff is a bit of a goopy mess during the smoke.


You can dry out a full Flake, I use a desk lamp. Make sure you turn it over so that both sides get equal dry time. 
My experience with DF has been the opposite of yours, it seems to smoke almost perfect straight out of the tin, very dry and hardly any relights, maybe try a couple of different pipes and see if you get different results. Do y'all have really high humidity on the west coast?


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> You can dry out a full Flake, I use a desk lamp. Make sure you turn it over so that both sides get equal dry time.
> My experience with DF has been the opposite of yours, it seems to smoke almost perfect straight out of the tin, very dry and hardly any relights, maybe try a couple of different pipes and see if you get different results. Do y'all have really high humidity on the west coast?


I've smoked it in a couple different pipes and one was worse than the other. The funny thing is straight out of the brand new tin, I rubbed out a flake and smoked it and although it was wet and required relights as well as stem mopping, it wasn't unbearable.

Yesterday, in the Nording, I tried the fold and stuff method and it was gurgling within a couple minutes and I just quit when it became a job to mop and relight over and over.

I'm thinking it will dry out more evenly if I just rub out the whole tin, plate it for an hour or two, and then load in the Ball jar for storage. I will not be aging this tin, so not too concerned about leaving the flakes intact. Now having said that, does make any difference leaving the flake whole if I plan to age for 6 months - 1 year? Or just leave it in the tin?

No humidity issues here at the moment. We are praying for rain, at the moment

Thanks guys...


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter way through this bowl of Ted’s Pipe Shoppe St. Patrick in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Hitch12345

PA in a cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> I've smoked it in a couple different pipes and one was worse than the other. The funny thing is straight out of the brand new tin, I rubbed out a flake and smoked it and although it was wet and required relights as well as stem mopping, it wasn't unbearable.
> 
> Yesterday, in the Nording, I tried the fold and stuff method and it was gurgling within a couple minutes and I just quit when it became a job to mop and relight over and over.
> 
> I'm thinking it will dry out more evenly if I just rub out the whole tin, plate it for an hour or two, and then load in the Ball jar for storage. I will not be aging this tin, so not too concerned about leaving the flakes intact. Now having said that, does make any difference leaving the flake whole if I plan to age for 6 months - 1 year? Or just leave it in the tin?
> 
> No humidity issues here at the moment. We are praying for rain, at the moment
> 
> Thanks guys...


I don't think it will make much of a difference either way, I know a couple of people that will rub out a full pound of flakes and jar it. Same with storing it for a bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in the Heisenberg Dublin with a cup of Earl Grey watching it rain,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for about three more bowls. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## 315jessie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Just got this pipe as a gift from a good friend.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up BOTB in the Brog48, Lane 1q on deck in the Brog 67. All my OJK is gone, down to 12 open tins 









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this pouch of SWRA in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Ice tea and floaty widdle icebergs who cried for mama when I dumped them into the glass is my drink. Sorry, Mamma Iceberg... your kids are doomed!!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> DTM Milonga.


Gorgeous pipe Sid!

Just smoking some Wilke 515 in the Peterson's Army bent brandy. I'm feeling under the weather as our temperatures fluctuate very high for February. It's almost 70F outside and very humid. These wild highs and lows always drive my head crazy, but it is what it is.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Posting this late, after breakfast of eggs, bacon, and coffee I loaded and smoked a bowl of tried and true Prince Albert to kick off international pipe day.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Gonna be a Burley day! Carter Hall for 1st bowl in a new pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken and dumplings dinner with a bowl of Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This smoke will soon be interrupted by a slice of chocolate silk pie.


----------



## Piper

PS Luxury Navy Flake in Dunhill apple.


----------



## blackrabbit

Some Dunhill Nightcap in my clay tavern pipe. Happy piping to all!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Peterson Signature Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## 315jessie

Incoming along with a Dr. Grabow Duke










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 Ben Wade Golden Matt freehand sitter with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Couldn't sleep.


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture English No. 2.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## FridayGt

Enjoying some Esoterica Pembroke in my MM Cob. Nice relaxing evening with an audio books.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burly in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Still experimenting with Gramercy Park, this time in a Rinaldo bent Dublin. Pretty tasty in this.

Early this morning I had SPC Snoqualmie Falls in the Dunhill County Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brittania, now smoking PS Luxury Flake in the Brog 48.....BOTB is on deck!


----------



## JimInks

Not too far away from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a ham and cheese with potato salad lunch, and am now smoking VaPer Three Nuns in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian stem, unbranded. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Comptons Three Feathers in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink on this very warm day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in a MM Legend....Fresh ground coffee to carry on.....

Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Omega in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my drink as I watch the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast dinner with a bowl of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Still using the Rinaldo bent Dublin with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. It’s been a weird day. It was rainy and in the 50s at 6am but wind, rain and plummeting temps that has us in the low to mid 30s right now. The every other day from the high 20s and low 30s followed by a quick trip to the 50s and then back down again. 

A very strange February indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in the Altinok meer. I just posted a review of KL in what I hope will be a continuing first impressions thread that @NightFish started as a contest.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864 in group 3 Dunhill bent Dublin. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking 1960s John Middleton Walnut in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to various things.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in Castello "Castello" nose burner. Watching women's slalom and hockey at the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black Cavendish No 4.



Champagne InHand said:


> Gorgeous pipe Sid!


Thank you sir. The rustic plus paint work is mine, i added the bronze ring and a mouthpiece from another pipe.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Nutty Hazel from local for the morning drive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice twin bore,


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brittania.....needing to use up and make room!









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Larsen 1864 in group 3 Dunhill bent Dublin. Watching the Olympics.


Handsome Dunny!

Rumcake in my half Apple/Acorn Charatan's Make. 









I just rewrapped the stem with electrical tape. I got 6 bowls out of the last wrap.

The yo-yo weather here has a group of Cardinals playing in my back trees. This usually starts at the end of March-early April. Red birds and white snow flurries. Almost Christmas like in color only the red is on song birds. Weird.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Time for lunch.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Jeantet bruyere panel I've dedicated to Lakeland blends.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Jones Cola made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ashton Achievement bent Dublin with Peterson's Connoisseurs blend in the bowl. Just sipping it slowly.

My wife's first day back to work after December's hip surgery. What she doesn't know won't hurt her. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Off to run errands with MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> Ashton Achievement bent Dublin with Peterson's Connoisseurs blend in the bowl. Just sipping it slowly.
> 
> My wife's first day back to work after December's hip surgery. What she doesn't know won't hurt her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the cat's away, the mice will smoke in the house!


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2 in the Rossi Vittoria Author.....totally different smoke here than in a cone shaped pipe....wow...mind blown.....









Sent from Jon's Coffee Grinder cause I got too dizzy...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Back home and now smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of this tin of vintage VaPer Three Nuns in a 2002 smooth straight grain full bend Two dot Dorelio Rovera Ardor Venere Extra Giant Fantasy flat front sitter with a blue ferrule and silver covered tenon. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a great pizza dinner with a bowl of Pfeifen Huber Epikur in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just checking in, been sick with a cold. Got so much Peretti and Wilke to try too. Should be able to fire up a bowl by the weekend. Smoke on gentlemen!


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Peterson black spigot. Trying to keep the pipe cool while watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Just checking in, been sick with a cold. Got so much Peretti and Wilke to try too. Should be able to fire up a bowl by the weekend. Smoke on gentlemen!


Feel better JB.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. I'll finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, while reading some old Military News my eye caught something that i didn't knew: was about the Zambia's Space Programme which started at 1962 claim that there will be the first guys which will land on the Moon.
https://media.newyorker.com/photos/...w_774,c_limit/Afronaut-The-Ottawa-Journal.jpg

Video from training: 




I am smoking House of Smoke No 8.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in the Brog48









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in the Heisenberg,


----------



## JimInks

Had a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Now eating pizza for lunch.


----------



## Hickorynut

Late start for Jim! 

BOTB (Leftovers from less than bowl left tins and jars) in a MM Country Gentleman. I might try an aro this afternoon......or I might not....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A can of Blue Sky Soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking different Wilke blends today in various Briars. Hoping my new Charatan’s show in the mail. 

Bummed that my new Ashton, my most expensive pipe, has a loose stem. I have a block of beeswax that I can use to tighten things up, but I expect more when spending $300+ on a pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Carey Grecian...this will get me to dinner.









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oak Alley in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. This quick smoke should get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and mashed potatoes with sweet corn dinner as I enjoy a bowl of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Watching the Olympics.


----------



## huffer33

Was earlier today, at the pub, with the Edward G Robinson, in the cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s John Middleton Walnut in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in group 6 amber root Rhodesian. I wouldn't get such a big pipe now but this was bought years ago.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in the same pipe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Captain Black White in a Rinaldo bent Dublin. After a few weeks of smoking a bunch of different aromatics, this was very disappointing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the night is 1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Rot Blend 51.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy with Sumatra,


----------



## huffer33

Sid.Stavros said:


> Reiner Rot Blend 51.


Gorgeous pipe Sid! :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Smoking HU Zulu, courtesy @huffer33, in a 1980 group 3 bent Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

My after pizza lunch smoke is 2006 C&D Yorktown in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.

Let's see a few more smokes today, fellas. :smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Rain heading in for the rest of the weekend....gonna get outside with some La Gloria Cubana in a MM Country Gentleman and enjoy the day....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

OHM Red Turkish Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was able to get a couple of bowls in sitting at the mechanic’s,
C&D Burly Flake #1 and Chatham Manor in the Crown Achievement bent pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe County Cork in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

More errands to run, bringing along some ODF in a Radice twin bore,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Two Davidoff Flake Medallions in Dunhill Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

In the morning









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful quesadilla dinner with a bowl of the original 2011 H&H Black House that won the Chicago Pipe Show contest in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the 4 Man Bob Sled competition.


----------



## JimInks

Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson Signature Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting with my niece.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light snack and am now smoking C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jacaranda Tropic Fragrance.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brog39 while reading Puff threads....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## Hitch12345

MV1000 bent Stanwell, first pipe I purchased new.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Briar Fox in new the Heisenberg Dublin with a cup of golden Oolong,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a roast beef sandwich with a bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Thin Man.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday, getting over a cold, wasn't quite ready for Peretti D 9507 in the savinelli bent bulldog. 
Today, enjoying some wilke 524 in the same pipe. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

OHM Red Turkish Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner with a bowl of Comptons Three Feathers in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the closing Olympics ceremonies.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Working!


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in rusticated acorn.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day and I'm now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poeschl Exclusiv Cavendish.


----------



## Hickorynut

CIH Magic Mix in the MM Country Gentleman with Guatemalan!









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...
@Champagne InHand, I've kept this mix pressed tight in a ball jar. As it ages it is developing a velevty luxurios character and the flavors are marrying very nicely. Really becoming an decadent smoke. Well Done Sir!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Sid.Stavros said:


> Poeschl Exclusiv Cavendish.


Gorgeous pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a chicken soup and grilled cheese sandwich luch with a bowl of 2006 C&D Yorktown in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. The years gave this blend a little maturity that I like. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink on this chilly, rainy day.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching The Talk of the Town on TCM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Comptons Scottish Mixture in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish with Southern Comfort stave in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. A chilled glass of Whole Foods Tangerine Italian Soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

A quick bowl of BOTB in the Turin Rustic before dinner!


----------



## MattT

Paul T Spaniolas Chocolate Covered Cherries on this beautiful Michigan evening. Seems I have a nice daily regement going off pipe, the cigar in the hot tub. Gotta love it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of vintage A.C. Peterson Duke’s Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Nightcap and Earl Grey....end of month means long work days for me....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner and am part way through this bowl of Peretti Oriental No. 40 in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have been amiss at posting. Both the wife and I have had some kind of bug these past few days.

I have been trying hard to get the pace and find the pipe that best smokes this Savinelli Aroma tin.

Tonight I'm trying a new pipe. A Charatan Dublin City of London Lane Era, with quite a hefty shank. It has a plateau top that has a touch of charring that the restoration folks didn't remove. Fun pipe either way. I forgot I ordered this last week.

Almonds and liqueur plus Cavendish, Burley and some citrus from the Virginia.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I have been amiss at posting. Both the wife and I have had some kind of bug these past few days.
> 
> I have been trying hard to get the pace and find the pipe that best smokes this Savinelli Aroma tin.
> 
> Tonight I'm trying a new pipe. A Charatan Dublin City of London Lane Era, with quite a hefty shank. It has a plateau top that has a touch of charring that the restoration folks didn't remove. Fun pipe either way. I forgot I ordered this last week.
> 
> Almonds and liqueur plus Cavendish, Burley and some citrus from the Virginia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope yall feel hetter soon. That Dublin is really nice Congrats!


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Embarcadero in Amorelli chimney. Like @Champagne InHand's new Charatan, it looks great with the straight grain ending ending at the plateau-although it _is_ hard to clean. Just finished watching Last Flag Flying. Great movie IMHO.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of aged Full Virginia Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. I'll likely finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dukes of Hazzard, a pipe smoker takes a ticket from a Sheriff Deputy for littering his match, few decades later the fellow pipe smoker can't even light his pipe in public.










Peterson De Luxe Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another rain out which means another day running errands and office stuff,
Starting out with Billy Budd in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,















On deck is Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy 
The CAD is my go to Lat pipe and has been for a few years so it has quite the Latakia ghost, yesterday afternoon I loaded a bowl of HB in it, the ghost plays quite nicely with the Bookshop!


----------



## Hickorynut

Varese was lonely....so she has a date with AJ....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Off to run errands today.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Country Lawyer in the Brog48...this is my last bowl....

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

While I was out: two bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke TC Black & Gold in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Got five new to me Wilke blends to review today. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Surbrug’s Crystal Palace in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,







I actually packed this bowl sometime last week and just didn't get around to it, when I saw it sitting there this evening I didn't remember what it was, a bit of fire and the mystery is solved!
@Hickorynut what are you doing in my stash? Did you get lost? Should I send in the dog to 'help' out?


----------



## Hitch12345

SWR in a cob.


----------



## huffer33

London Mixture in a 320


----------



## JimInks

Smoking the next to last bowl of this sample of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Escudo in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,
> View attachment 188138
> 
> I actually packed this bowl sometime last week and just didn't get around to it, when I saw it sitting there this evening I didn't remember what it was, a bit of fire and the mystery is solved!
> @Hickorynut what are you doing in my stash? Did you get lost? Should I send in the dog to 'help' out?


I was a lookin for some a dem lance arrows for Bobbya08.....I'm somewhere over here.....:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

huffer33 said:


> London Mixture in a 320


killer perspective!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Paretti Cuban mixture yesterday in the 2003 savinelli pipa bent billiard. 








Today (not pictured) viprati in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nick 324

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit

Old Dark Fired.


----------



## Hickorynut

I had intentions of a seegar tonight before the rain moves in overnight......but got a craving for Dunhill Nightcap instead. In the Brog39 while perusing McClelland buys......


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs and cheese hash brown casserole and am part way through a second round of Wilke Surbrug’s Crystal Palace in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## MattT

Breaking in the new Eric Gainey tonight with a little Blood Red Moon. This pipe is putting all my others to shame already, and it's only half a bowl. Feel like I've been shorting myself.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Peterson Signature Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in chestnut panel.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking HH Vintage Syrian in silver cap.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Speakeasy.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> MacBaren's Original Choice in chestnut panel.


That is pretty striking..a nice balance of sharpness and beauty...

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## deathmetal

_Prince Albert_ in a cob


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A glass of Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished up a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap and getting ready to enjoy some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in thr Brog43 with fresh Guatemalan coffee...









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a grilled ham and cheese with a bowl of Wilke TC Black & Gold in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke and laughing at the fact that two of the villains are Darren McGavin and Simon Oakland, who later starred as Carl Kolchak and Tony Vincenzo in The Night Stalker. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Gotham Court in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Scottish Flake in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem. This will take a while to smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working.


----------



## Hitch12345

1/2 bowl of PA , breaking in my 'new' 1970s Wellington


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s Crystal Palace in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke TC Black & Gold in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Hickorynut

Long night ahead. John Cotton's 1&2 in the Brog67 and Ginger Ale to keep me company....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner and am almost half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

That last smoke went too quickly. I'll use a bigger pipe next time. Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in Radice rind.


----------



## deathmetal

_Prince Albert_ in a billiard. Water with no bergs is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Still under the weather but a few pipes in the mix.

Tonight Acadian VaPer in the Dunhill County Zulu. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off a new month with 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Cream Caramel - Stanwell [i added a bronze rim and a new mouthpiece].


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Classic Samsun in a cob with Cuban coffee

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a quick snack and am now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rinaldo bent Dublin with Wilke 515 to start the morning with sweet creamed Irish Breakfast tea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Rinaldo bent Dublin with Wilke 515 to start the morning with sweet creamed Irish Breakfast tea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back....hope your feeling better!

Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gotham Court in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Crown Achievement bent pot


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Sailor Jack in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Scottish Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mannix on this cold, rainy day.


----------



## blackrabbit

A little Balkan Sobranie before work.


----------



## JimInks

OHM Red Turkish Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

PS Luxury Navy Flake in bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking G&H Bright CR Flake Coconut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Savinelli Aroma in a Charatan half Apple/Acorn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Sailor Jack in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. A very rich English blend. Ice water and floaty widdle icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baked ziti dinner with a bowl of Ted’s Pipe Shoppe St. Patrick in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and black vulcanite stem. Watching The Color of War.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching The Flash.


----------



## deathmetal

Now smoking _Cube Cut Burley_ in a 320 of some description, drinking water without mini-icebergs, but it does have one of those little umbrellas in it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe The Dubliner in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2006 C&D Yorktown in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to Dragnet.


----------



## JimInks

Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Ramsgate - Fallion [modified].


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Sid.Stavros said:


> Briar Patch Ramsgate - Fallion [modified].


Wow, beautiful pipe. I guess I just really like the contrast where the brown bowl meets a light stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,
Waiting on the wife at the dentist office, might have time for a bowl of haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy.


----------



## Piper

GLP Blackpoint in Castello 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Had a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Just finished lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Thanks to a forum friend, I am smoking year 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D White Lightning in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Suzy and Molly are fighting over a new cat nip owl toy. Suzy grabbed it with her teeth and took off running with Molly not far behind. Not sure who will end up with it, but I see more battles on the way.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a bowl of McClelland's 2015 Virginia Perique Flake in a Comoy's Guildhall billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in the new Dunny panel. I can't let this pipe rest for more than 24 hours I like it so much.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally some quiet rime. Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brog48 with Meza Coffee









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe Killarney in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Scottish Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Good first impressions with some paretti park square in the savinelli Saint Nick. Something a little different than what I usually smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 2015 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Been watching The Weather Channel's coverage of the Nor'Easter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful NY strip steak and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Getting ready to watch The Flash.


----------



## Piper

Sutliff Molto Dolce in long stem acorn. Watching Patton recorded from TCM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Taking a water break and having a cup of Community Coffee, neat. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## sweetbriar

hello Pipers,
am enjoyin' some McClelland's 40th Anniversary in a Pete Tankard..
Hope all enjoyed IPSD and got to take advantage of sale's ..

~sweetbriar


----------



## JimInks

Working and smoking 2006 C&D Yorktown in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day and I'm now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A & C Petersen Belle Epoque.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a bowl of Condor Ready Rubbed in a Dunhill Bruyere Canadian. Drinking iced tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## haebar

Finishing up a bowl of G&H Dark Bird's Eye in a Dunhill billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Drinking the last glass of this pitcher of Simply Apple. Suzy and Molly are bored out of their minds because they are just lying on the floor staring at nothing. I think they are practicing for construction jobs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in a Big Ben Bent Bulldog for the next few smokes,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese lunch, and am now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe Private Stock in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I decided to dedicate this Ben Wade strait Billiard to Lakelands. Filled it up with shredded Ennerdale. It's very interesting. Definitely rose water and perhaps some floral extracts that remind me of irises. I definitely will ghost a pipe and your mouth for a bit. It's not as strong once you get 1/3 of the way through it. Be careful to just sip this. It's a difficult tobacco to light, but once it's there you have to back off the strong pulls and tread lightly.

I do like it. Such a different smoke than anything I have ever tried.

Good thing I like it as I ordered the sealed 500g from Smokingpipes. I think it will age well in jars.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some Peretti D 9507 in the no name bargain bin straight billiard. After a few tries over the last week, this blend is smoking nicely. My guess is that the small amount I left in the bag and put aside for ROTT smoking has dried just enough. I also took some time in packing this bowl whereas in the last few weeks I've been hastily packing bowls in the car for the drive home.

I'm also reading a book on the American Revolutionary War so that's a +10 enjoyment to any pipe smoking. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson Signature Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. A chilled glass of Califia Farms California Meyer Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe Private Stock in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful sesame chicken dinner with a bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching A Slight Case of Murder starring Edward G. Robinson, and two of my favorite character actors, Ed Brophy and Allen Jenkins.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a bowl of Condor in a MM Country Gentleman. Drinking Myers Dark Rum in Vernor's Ginger Ale.


----------



## JimInks

The original 2011 Sutliff Luxury Balkan Blend 957 that won third place in the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Breaking in Dunhill County 4204 with Viprati.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Going to work now.


----------



## Piper

Finishing the night with McClelland's Captain Cool in a Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of C&D Burley Flake # 5 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes or so early: Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Pandyboy

MacBarren Virginia Flake in my Oldenkott filter pipe.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Tinderbox Capt'n Spice in a MM Country Gentleman. I'm giving up on this aro. I'm going to mix the rest with some C&D Black Cherry and let it rest....


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Been busy with various things today.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McLintock Il Camino.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink. Throwing some rubber ear plugs for Suzy and Molly to catch.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Der Pfeifenladen #50 in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching Blackmail starring Edward G. Robinson.​


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Relaxing after a bike ride. Half a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in Legend Corncob. First time smoking this and it is surprisingly smooth and not heavy as I thought it will be. Very nice.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Relaxing after Sunday dinner with a delicious bowl of CIH Magic Mix in the Tilshead Pot....









Sent from Nathans' Stash...got my leg caught in the lance arrow container...


----------



## JimInks

Back from running errands and had a bowl of Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching America's Parks on NGC.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of D&R Vengeur Platinum in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Manil Semois in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in half bent shell billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Cable, phone and internet service were out, but they're back on now. Earlier, I smoked aged Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite stem. That was followed by what I just finished smoking: Peretti Blend No. 52 in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Working!


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ocean Liner Black & Gentle.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a sun flowered Meer,


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem. Going to be running errands today, so I'll be back later.


----------



## Hickorynut

First Dunhill, now McClelland....seems it's time to find some new Kings....Dunhill 965 in the Brog39 with Kona...










Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in the Rossi Vittoria Author.....









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## JimInks

Back home after watching The Black Panther movie, and am part way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. A can of Fanta Grape is my drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream in Castello 55 pot. I think I'm going to begin dedicating pipes to major blend types. I don't mind a bit of ghosting but I don't want everything to end up tasting like an English blend.:wink2:


----------



## Maxwellsays

Cracked open a tin of Peterson Irish Flake. My first time smoking flake tobacco, and my first from Peterson (I'm a noob). It's great!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hickorynut said:


> AJ's VaPer in the Rossi Vittoria Author.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


I almost pulled the trigger on it. Really like the shape of this Rossi.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

The original 2011 Sutliff Luxury Balkan Blend 957 that won third place in the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## MattT

Sutliff Summer Night in the Gainey.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner with a bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Maxwellsays

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner with a bowl of Director's Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


Best pairing drink IMO!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

MattT said:


> Sutliff Summer Night in the Gainey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Beautiful pipe!


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking C&D Speakeasy in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> GLP Virginia Cream in Castello 55 pot. I think I'm going to begin dedicating pipes to major blend types. I don't mind a bit of ghosting but I don't want everything to end up tasting like an English blend./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png


 @Piper what are your thoughts on this blend. See it often and pass as I'm just not sure.


----------



## Rcb310

Can anyone recommend a similar pipe tobacco blend to Frog Morton on the town and frog Morton cellar? I can no longer purchase my favorite tobacco since McClelland closed up shop. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> @Piper what are your thoughts on this blend. See it often and pass as I'm just not sure.


Funny you should ask because I haven't quite figured out how I feel about it. It's very easy to smoke but I don't think I've picked up all the nuances yet. I intend to continue until I have a better idea.


----------



## MattT

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Beautiful pipe!


Thanks. Just recently got it and really enjoy it. Thing smokes great.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Key Largo in Dunny apple.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Great Gildersleeve.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kohlhase & Kopp No 11 - Pipex [modified].


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in Varese with Sumatra...









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Walther Squashed Tomato,







Yummy! &#128077;&#128079;✌


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A glass of Simply Orange is my drink. Suzy is being an attention sponge this morning, and doesn't seem to understand the rest of us are doing other stuff. Molly's snoozin' through it all.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson Signature Flake in an egg shaped medium bend smooth Burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Been raining all morning, but don't let that stop you from posting. We could use more smoking posts here.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog48....the rainy day is exactly why I'll be piping all day. 

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellends X30 in a 50's era Comoy's Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Bundaberg Ginger Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. This is the smoothest ginger beer I've ever had. Excellent drink! Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> La Gloria Cubana in Varese with Sumatra...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


Hickorynut, man, you've got some beautiful pipes.
When I see your pics I'm always thinking..."That looks like something I'd pick out."


----------



## JimInks

Had a quick lunch and am now smoking Der Pfeifenladen #50 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Hickorynut, man, you've got some beautiful pipes.
> When I see your pics I'm always thinking..."That looks like something I'd pick out."


Thanks, they are all "budget" finds, and so far I have been pretty lucky. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking OHM Red Turkish Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for a bowl or so. A bottle of Fanta Grape made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching a documentary on The Rolling Stones.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 2015 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a long neglected medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano S. Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren HH Bold Kentucky in a twin bore Radice


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Tabac Manil Le Petit Robin in Dunny apple. Really have to sip this shag burley slowly.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren HH Vintage Syrian.


----------



## Hickorynut

Starting my day with Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog43 with a fresh cup of Guatemalan....









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## MattT

Firing up some Stonhaven. Watching the snow flying around in March.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in the Brittania with French Roast...









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## Piper

Smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a newly-acquired bent bulldog. The second Nor'easter this week thankfully is a dud, at least in NYC.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a newly-acquired bent bulldog. The second Nor'easter this week thankfully is a dud, at least in NYC.


Another beauty....really getting PAS now!


----------



## JimInks

Home finally after a busy day. Smoked some EGR, and now it's Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking OHM Red Turkish Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Another beauty....really getting PAS now!


Had to itch mine this morning :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland Blackwoods in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## haebar

Smoking some Drexel VIII in a Personal Reserve bent Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in meer.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Scottish Flake in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem.


----------



## JimInks

Year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Der Pfeifenladen #50 in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West tomato with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

Just finishing up a mix of Shortcut to Mushrooms and Mississippi River in a cob. Interesting combo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Black Truffle.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a bowl of Drexel VIII in a Dr. Grabow Royal Duke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Packed a bowl of 7 Seas Royal last night in the Carey....did not get to it...it'll do for a start today!









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## NightFish

Here's my version of "early morning pipe"...
Enjoying another quiet sunrise with Chelsea Morning in the Sav 311 poker on my back deck with a cup o' joe.


----------



## Hickorynut

Bozwell Northwoods in the Brog67....this blows my skirt up!









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Sterling Millionaire, in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Grape Nehi made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## haebar

Smoking some G&H Dark Bird's Eye in a Hendon Billiard during my lunch hour.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Watching Too Much, Too Soon starring Errol Flynn.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking vintage Three Nuns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03 with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Dunhill Rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking VaPer in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking VaPer Three Nuns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03 with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Granger in a tan etched medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Brown Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful scallops and mac'cheese dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Pfeifen Huber Epikur in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2006 C&D Yorktown in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hitch12345

One more half bowl of SWR and the W.ellington is broken in.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm having a bowl of Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from sunnny Athens with 17°C.










Dunhill Nightcap - Greek handmade pipe.


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF Pipers! 4th Generation Family Reserve in the 82 Natural 4th Generation









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a carved meer,


----------



## Piper

@OneStrangeOne, that meer is coloring up nicely.

I'm smoking PS Luxury Navy Flake in Castello pot.


----------



## haebar

Finishing off a bowl of C&D Haunted Bookshop in an E.A. Carey billiard. Drinking Red Rose iced tea.


----------



## haebar

Piper said:


> Davidoff Flake Medallions in Dunhill chestnut panel.


Handsome pipe!


----------



## NightFish

Strolling the banks of my neighborhood creek with Drama Reserve in the OMS Dublin. Was looking for spawning steelhead but found a patch of blooming wild orchids instead.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Strolling the banks of my neighborhood creek with Drama Reserve in the OMS Dublin. Was looking for spawning steelhead but found a patch of blooming wild orchids instead.


Boy, do you live in a beautiful place! Thanks for the tip on aging the Elizabethan Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oak Alley in a twin bore Radice,


----------



## Hickorynut

Pipe Commandments 1: Covet not Nathans' Twin Bore Radice....

Edward G Robinson in the Rossi Vittoria Author.....









Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Comptons Scottish Mixture in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Radice rind.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> GLP Haddo's Delight in Radice rind.


I am detecting a pattern for me.... It's not that it's @OneStrangeOne or @Piper Radice pipe. It is Radice must really appeal to me.....

Radice hunting I go I guess........I don't like y'all anymore.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Cambridge Flake in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs hand carved by enticing young nubiles is my evening drink. The young nubiles wiggle better than the floaty li'l icebergs by scientific research by yours truly.


----------



## MattT

Cult BRM in the Big Ben. There's something about the way this pipe handles aros vs the Gainey. Totally different experience.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I smoked some Great Dane on the way home from work. In my Brigham Chinook.
Sorry. Didnt snap a picture.
It was good tonight. I think I'm getting better at this pipe thing. If I was sipping it and ot wasn't too hot I got some brown sugar on the retro. If ot was warmer it was a nice cherry. It's nice being able to start picking up some of these flavours.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baked ham and beans dinner with a bowl of 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half through the last of this sample of vintage vaper Three Nuns in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Larceny, Inc. starring that fella who looks like me.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Might finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Maple Leaf.


----------



## pipeclubsi

I got bored with MacBaren Scottish blend, so I added powdered clove to it and enjoy the "kretek" style smoke in a bent BigBen pipe. Along I have the fantastic Grand Gold coffee that I got from Bosnia from my neighbour. It's a sunny warm day breaking the very cold -15 °C past days.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Il Ceppo bent Brandy with a cup of Sumatra,


----------



## haebar

Smoking some Drexel VIII in a McCranie billiard.


----------



## Hickorynut

Time to get some honey do's done. With Dunhill MM 965 in a MM Country Gentleman.

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> WCC Slices in an Il Duca bent apple,
> View attachment 191130


I'm likin the Duca over the Ceppo...at the moment 

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching Hopalong Cassidy in Encore Westerns.


----------



## NightFish

STM in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of OHM Red Turkish Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. This will finish the trade sample. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## haebar

Just finished a bowl of Smoker's Haven Exotique in a Dunhill Shell billiard.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a Dunhill Root billiard with the bottom half Mississippi River and the top half is Exotique.


----------



## huffer33

Finally got a break in the wind.

Blackwoods Flake with just a little 40th Anniversary that was still out in the tin on top in a Heisenberg Dublin 50 cal. band Cumberland stem Puff PIY. One bowl left in the Blackwoods sample from @JohnBrody15 and I didn't have the foresight to get a few tins...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

huffer33 said:


> Finally got a break in the wind.
> 
> Blackwoods Flake with just a little 40th Anniversary that was still out in the tin on top in a Heisenberg Dublin 50 cal. band Cumberland stem Puff PIY. One bowl left in the Blackwoods sample from @JohnBrody15 and I didn't have the foresight to get a few tins...


Nice pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in the Il Duca Apple,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Wife came home with these and asked if I would mind,,,,


----------



## haebar

Smoking some C&D Virginia Flake in a meerschaum calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s Rattray’s Black Mallory in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Hitch12345

GBD Billiard full of Charlottsville,,,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat loaf and mashed potatoes with a bowl of aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Watching A Hole in the Head starring Sinatra and EGR.


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in Dunhill root Dublin. I'm really like the GLP Original Mixtures.


----------



## Matt_21

huffer33 said:


> Finally got a break in the wind.
> 
> Blackwoods Flake with just a little 40th Anniversary that was still out in the tin on top in a Heisenberg Dublin 50 cal. band Cumberland stem Puff PIY. One bowl left in the Blackwoods sample from @JohnBrody15 and I didn't have the foresight to get a few tins...


Beautiful pipe!

I smoked some more Great Dane on the way home again today. This time in my Roma bent Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

haebar said:


> Smoking some C&D Virginia Flake in a meerschaum calabash.


Nice collection of pipes you got Mr. Haebar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 SG FVF in a Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching The Flash.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking one coin of Davidoff Flake Medallions in the same Dunny Dublin to finish the evening.


----------



## JimInks

Peterson Signature Flake in a 1986 full bend pebble relief Aldo Velani Titan 33 briar Oom Paul/Calabash with a black acrylic stem that has a briar accent.


----------



## JimInks

That last smoke was in a big bowl and finished the sample. Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Beautiful pipe!
> 
> I smoked some more Great Dane on the way home again today. This time in my Roma bent Dublin.


Another pipe that stirs my PAS!

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Another pipe that stirs my PAS!
> 
> Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


It's a looker but, doesn't seem to smoke as well as my Brighams.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Red Cake in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching The Stranger starring Orson Welles and Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## gtechva

Finishing up the Ennerdale, in a tall skinny MM Cob, with my morning coffee. It's a good, quality tobacco. IMO the taste is better if you let it sit for a long time (I've probably had this sample a couple of years) for the floral soap taste to die down some. I've enjoyed it but don't see me buying any.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Karl Erik quarter bent apple.


----------



## NightFish

Finishing up a bowl of Solani Aged Burley Flake in the Heisenberg 50 Cal.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake # 5 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pfeifen Huber Virginia Golden Flake in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Birthday blend.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Nightcap in the Turin Rustic after dinner on a rainy afternoon. On deck...a nap!









Sent from inside Marios luggage. Jt scraped me off Garys' shoe.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a bowl of Peach Latakia Flake made by @Bruck. It is a very tasty blend and I'm smoking it in an old Dunhill Bruyere billiard with an oval shank.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while, but it's a looker and really good smoker.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking The original 2011 McClelland Blue Mountain that won second place in the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Sleepy Suzy is by my side while Molly pouts because Suzy doesn't want to rassle with her.


----------



## Hitch12345

First warm Sunday afternoon of the year, and a cob full of PA.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Part way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while, but it's a looker and really good smoker.


that sounds like a looker for sure!


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. And dinner's almost ready!


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Mixture in Peterson silver cap spigot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken parmesan dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## haebar

Just finished a bowl of Pirate Kake in a Dunhill Bruyere billiard.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A quick pipe here and there but I’m still down with a head cold. I can barely taste anything so I smoke a touch of vanilla. I can’t wait for this to leave our home. It’s been almost 3 weeks since really smelling or tasting a proper tobacco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Champagne InHand said:


> A quick pipe here and there but I'm still down with a head cold. I can barely taste anything so I smoke a touch of vanilla. I can't wait for this to leave our home. It's been almost 3 weeks since really smelling or tasting a proper tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you get better soon, man!


----------



## NightFish

Plum Pudding Reserve, Chicken, Taders

It's taken a while but this pipe is finally starting to hit it's full stride.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Manil Semois in a Heisenberg bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Comptons Three Feathers in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just enjoyed a snack and am now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. I may finish the day with this smoke. Work is done for the day, and I am phone chatting about the world to another world traveler.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell Red Roses.


----------



## haebar

Wake-up bowl of Dark Bird's Eye in a group 4 Dunhill Tanshell billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sent from ........


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brog67 to start the day....









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## NightFish

Floating the river with some Plum Pudding and a cob. 
Already caught a steelhead and drank my first beer of the day and it's not even 8 AM yet. I love March.


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Floating the river with some Plum Pudding and a cob.
> Already caught a steelhead and drank my first beer of the day and it's not even 8 AM yet. I love March.


Happiest Monday I've seen....enjoy! I sure do miss fishing....

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. We had some sleet and ice, but it all turned to snow a few hours ago, and now it's a winter wonderland for Suzy and Molly to behold from the window sill in the den. Molly doesn't like snow because she doesn't understand it. Suzy gets bored after a while because she doesn't see anything moving outside, though I think she enjoys watching snow flakes fall.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing a bowl of 965 in Varese, next up is Lane 1q with a cup of organic Sumatra ....that will get me to dinner.









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Drive home today









Sent from ........


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> Drive home today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from ........


Never pegged for Vanilla Ice kinda guy.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill cumberland panel.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Never pegged for Vanilla Ice kinda guy.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


There is a reason I snagged it to try










Sent from ........


----------



## Hickorynut

JtAv8tor said:


> There is a reason I snagged it to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from ........


OOOOoooooooooo! :vs_OMG:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> OOOOoooooooooo! :vs_OMG:


But yes I much prefer aromatics for my pipes  let me know if you want to try some of this stuff too I will send you some !

Sent from ........


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&R Two Timer in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## sweetbriar

hello Piper's
I'm enjoying some Bagpipers Dream in an Eltang ~ Ball Dog
hope all enjoyin' their Day..
-sweetbriar

the best antiques are old friends


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Comptons Three Feathers in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Have just a little left.


----------



## JimInks

The last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Have a few bowls left in this tub.


----------



## haebar

Early morning bowl of Dark Bird's Eye in a different Dunhill tanshell billiard. Drinking Douwe Egberts coffee.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Black Ambrosia.


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> GLP Virginia Cream in Dunhill county bulldog.


Man...o. ...man!

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

Blackhouse in a MM Morgan cob. Love this little pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Off to the races with a bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Embacadero in a Dunhill cumberland sandblast 1/4 bent bulldog/Rhodesian.


----------



## NightFish

haebar said:


> Smoking a Dunhill Root billiard with the bottom half Mississippi River and the top half is *Exotique*.


Sounds like an interesting combo.
Did you guys notice that Smokers' Haven is currently taking pre orders for Exotique? I've never seen it available and have been wanting to try it so I set up a few tins to head my way when they ship in April. I'm excited about this one.
Type "pre-order" in their search bar to find it.


----------



## haebar

NightFish said:


> Sounds like an interesting combo.
> Did you guys notice that Smokers' Haven is currently taking pre orders for Exotique? I've never seen it available and have been wanting to try it so I set up a few tins to head my way when they ship in April. I'm excited about this one.
> Type "pre-order" in their search bar to find it.


It was a combo of necessity; I needed a "platform" for the last few pinches of Exotique that I had. Thanks for the notification. Yes, I heard about the pre-order and checked it out but was discouraged by the $18 price tag.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished Briarworks Back Down South in a MM Country Gentleman, now smoking PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog48 with a fresh cup of coffee.









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## Piper

@Hickorynut, don't be afraid to smoke that beautiful Paronelli Bent Rhodesian.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2 in the Paronelli Rhodesian......maiden smoke....









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter left of this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded up the Crown Achievement Dublin this morning, with,,, Crown Achievement! 
Also had a couple of bowls each of Chatham Manor and D&R Two Timer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. This blend really improves with age.


----------



## Hitch12345

Cob full of recently found 'Grandfathers' from House of Calabash.


----------



## MattT

H&H El Nino tonight. Great blend.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Beauty of a pipe there Matt.
Looks fresh off the tree with a trippy spout put into it.
Being maple syrup season I wonder if theres any maple flavoured tobaccos out there.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo, which I missed this afternoon.


----------



## Bill Jackson

IT MUST BE THAT COUNTRY FUNK....Southern Culture on the Skids!!! Best band ever.


----------



## Bill Jackson

That pipe is awesome


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## thesingingfrog

A few days ago - Ashton's Artisan Blend. Very solid pile-driver of a Syrian latakia. (Just got over the flu, so this was my victory bowl after about three and a half weeks of avoiding pipes.)

Just in a smallish Missouri Meerschaum cob. Nothin' fancy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 18°C.










Smoke N Stuff Nostalgia.


----------



## Hickorynut

thesingingfrog said:


> A few days ago - Ashton's Artisan Blend. Very solid pile-driver of a Syrian latakia. (Just got over the flu, so this was my victory bowl after about three and a half weeks of avoiding pipes.)
> 
> Just in a smallish Missouri Meerschaum cob. Nothin' fancy.


Mystery solved. Glad you are on the mend... 

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB blend in the Brittania while I figure out what I want to smoke today....

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Amorelli chimney. A tad bitey.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Black Kathy in a MM Legend Bent Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was also owned by actor William Conrad. It also has a big bowl, so I've been in perique heaven for a while today!


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in Varese . Seagrams Ginger Ale to drink.....









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## watchingsmoke

Peterson Killarney, my first tobacco about to run out. Then going to try Special Virginia.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Have enough for a few more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Pfeifen Huber Epikur in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## deathmetal

_Prince Albert_ in a Savinelli billiard. Glorious stuff, even if I have to cut with dark/white Burley in order to survive the topping.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Becks ol limey bastard in the cob. It's been weeks since I've smoked. Still getting over a cold. Gotta retrain my tastebuds!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal

Loading up a bowl of _Irish Flake_... this tobacco smells good enough to eat!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Nightcap in a cob. No filter this time and packed it lighter than before. Also let the tobacco try slightly until it didn't stick.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed great pizza and conversation, and just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Pfeifen Huber Virginia Golden Flake in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## Garlisk

Had some Carter Hall in an MM General while out for a walk tonight. Simple, but enjoyable! Wanted to take out a (proper) meerschaum, but its frigid cold where I'm at and I didn't trust my hands...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Tudor Castle.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog67 from last night. Now smoking Dunhill 965 in Black Kathy....









Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## deathmetal

_965_ is wonderful.

_Irish Flake_ here, because it's totally hard to stop smoking it...


----------



## NightFish

Brought the OMS Dublin loaded with Solani ABF to smoke on the return trip from walking my kids to school. I'm a latakia fiend and have been trying to force this pipe to smoke lat blends well and it just won't cooperate. Fortunately, it smokes burley and vaper blends far better than any other pipe I own. It makes blends that I've always hated like Carter Hall and Pegasus taste delicious. Maybe it's the extremely conical bowl ... whatever it is, I'm happy to have it as it has really opened my eyes to possibilities outside the box of my regular smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Almost lunch time.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a vegetable soup and grilled cheese lunch, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Scottish Flake in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem. Listening to Mad Dog Russo as m'lady and I do a little house straightening up. Suzy and Molly are already bored watching us, so they left the room.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Manchurian Candidate starring Sinatra.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

7 Seas Royal in the Rossi Vittoria Author.

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## deathmetal

_Cube Cut Burley_ in a University billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Brought the OMS Dublin loaded with Solani ABF to smoke on the return trip from walking my kids to school. I'm a latakia fiend and have been trying to force this pipe to smoke lat blends well and it just won't cooperate. Fortunately, it smokes burley and vaper blends far better than any other pipe I own. It makes blends that I've always hated like Carter Hall and Pegasus taste delicious. Maybe it's the extremely conical bowl ... whatever it is, I'm happy to have it as it has really opened my eyes to possibilities outside the box of my regular smokes.


So interesting. I have to give more thought to the smoking preferences of my pipes. I tend to smoke virginias in bowls with stouter walls but, other than that, I have no idea which blends go with which pipes. @NightFish, I think you may have come up with another great idea for a new thread! :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Pfeifen Huber Virginia Golden Flake in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. This will finish the sample. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

One of our local grocery stories had their awesome Thursday night deal, and for $9.95, I got a giant prime rib steak and a bunch of potatoes cooked to perfection for dinner. Relaxing after having a hot fudge sundae for dessert with a bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s Crystal Palace in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> So interesting. I have to give more thought to the smoking preferences of my pipes. I tend to smoke virginias in bowls with stouter walls but, other than that, I have no idea which blends go with which pipes. @NightFish, I think you may have come up with another great idea for a new thread! :vs_cool:


There is a lot of analysis (opinions) out there. I'm with you wanting to better understand. Although our forefathers typically did not have the selection of pipe or baccy that is available now....really is fun stuff!

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> One of our local grocery stories had their awesome Thursday night deal, and for $9.95, I got a giant prime rib steak and a bunch of potatoes cooked to perfection for dinner. Relaxing after having a hot fudge sundae for dessert with a bowl of Wilke Surbrug's Crystal Palace in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


Yes Sir....that reads living large! I'd like to see that Norman Rockwell scene.....

Sent from somewhere between here and there....wherever you go, there you are....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland No. 25 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly with snoozin' on m'lady's lap.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel as I decide on what old radio shows to listen to.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day (I think) is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Frenchy's Sunza Bitches.


----------



## thesingingfrog

I'm making up for lost time since I got over the flu. Had Brebbia's Balkan in a Missouri Meerschaum cob, and later had some Cornell & Diehl's Billy Budd in a second MM cob. (Syrian lat and cigar blends I'm keeping out of my other briars for now, and may just end up dedicating new briars to them. Maybe I'll change it up and get a clay or a meerschaum for one of the two...)

Both blends were very good, the Brebbia in particular. Billy Budd was a nice change-up, but I found the nicotine kick and taste fullness from the cigar leaf actually seemed to tone the latakia down! So I'll have to let it grow on me - not that it'll be too hard for this cigar smoker.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Last night I packed a bowl of some English tobacco from a work buddy. I let it dry a little, testing for moisture with the pinch method, but around the second half the taste became ashy. I've see questions about this on the forum, so I did a quick search and started reading. Not sure exactly what happened, but one thing that was different was my pipe not being completely clean as I usually clean it. Well, this happens to new pipe smokers, but I'm glad this wasn't my first experience with pipe.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

thesingingfrog said:


> I'm making up for lost time since I got over the flu. Had Brebbia's Balkan in a Missouri Meerschaum cob, and later had some Cornell & Diehl's Billy Budd in a second MM cob. (Syrian lat and cigar blends I'm keeping out of my other briars for now, and may just end up dedicating new briars to them. Maybe I'll change it up and get a clay or a meerschaum for one of the two...)
> 
> Both blends were very good, the Brebbia in particular. Billy Budd was a nice change-up, but I found the nicotine kick and taste fullness from the cigar leaf actually seemed to tone the latakia down! So I'll have to let it grow on me - not that it'll be too hard for this cigar smoker.


I was looking at Brebbia Rondo Mix No. 27, have you had that one? On the paper it looks good!


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Molly is batting catnip balls around the den. Suzy's busy studying the inside of her eyelids.


----------



## NightFish

Today's smoke for the return trip from walking my kids to school, Quiet Nights in a cob.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in Varese with Kona this fine Friday morning!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Faygo Orange soda made with cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Ted’s Pipe Shoppe 1-11 in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Garlisk

Baki with Gawith St James Flake


----------



## JimInks

C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Have enough left for a couple bowls.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking 1960s John Middleton Walnut in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some wilke #10 in the savinelli bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and fries dinner with a bowl of the amazingly delicious Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. A slice of cheese cake with fresh cut strawberries is not too far off in my future.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

This in my new bent bulldog









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Some wilke #10 in the savinelli bent bulldog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





CloakedInSmoke said:


> This in my new bent bulldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Who let the dogs out?

Beautiful pipes. Bulldog fever going around, I'm telling' ya!:grin2:


----------



## Piper

HU Zulu in Dunhill ring grade billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Comptons Three Feathers in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Working on a Jughead story as I listen to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Domaine de Lavalette No 8.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Big Ben bent bulldog, i will alternate with Chatham Manor for the next few bowls,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. The cats are quiet this morning, though Molly the Flyin' Terror is patiently observing a catnip mouse, hoping it'll move... well, she pounced on it anyway from three feet away. Just another day in the life of a skilled hunter.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Jim's Va/Bur in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian acrylic stem, unbranded.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Carter hall in the Heisenberg. First half of the bowl of CH is always decent, but dwindles in the second half. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Who let the dogs out?
> 
> Beautiful pipes. Bulldog fever going around, I'm telling' ya!:grin2:


Lol! More bulldogs will be added to the collection at some point. Gotta get one with that "ridge" around the center of the bowl, which I believe has a proper name that escapes me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hearth&Home Black House in Yorkshire Bulldog with a cup of Ecuadorian Cariamanga.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar (and no caffeine) is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Just got a heckuva gift package today from a friend: 11 late '70s, early '80s MacBaren tins.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of McClelland No. 25 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## gtechva

Peterson University Flake in a Shannon


----------



## Hickorynut

Just finished a dinner of Corned Beef, Colcannon, and Rye bread. Now front porch sitting, smoking Briarworks Bacon Old Fashioned in the Brog43.....Happy St Patrick's Day...

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Sam Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

SPC Yakima valley in the 2003 savinelli.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful parmesan dinner with a bowl of Robert McConnell Scottish Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Some Wilke VMC in the Dunny Tanshell. Working through the end of bad sinus stuff.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Some Wilke VMC in the Dunny Tanshell. Working through the end of bad sinus stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you back posting...

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JimInks

1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Glad to see @Champagne InHand posting again too-and taking that beautiful tanshell out for a spin.

Now smoking Dunhill 965 in the Peterson silver cap.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and fries dinner with a bowl of the amazingly delicious Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. A slice of cheese cake with fresh cut strawberries is not too far off in my future.


Every single piece of that post sounds awesome. 
I really like the Tris line. Been looking for a Tris 320 for a while. If anybody ever comes across one for sale please let me know!


----------



## NightFish

Smoked Boswell Northwoods in a cob while working on some bench grafting this morning. 

Tried my 2nd bowl of Penzance tonight in my Sav Tortuga 673. I'm still not understanding what the big deal is with this blend.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to The Great Gildersleeve on the XM


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sir Walter Raleigh in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a black stem.


----------



## deathmetal

Just switching from _Semois_ to _Irish Flake_ in a battered billiard. Drinking coffee, listening to Slayer (_Hell Awaits_), and enjoying this fine day.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in Dunhill apple.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Reed's Ginger Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Finishing up an emergency job.


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB (all my last, less than bowl tin/jar/pouch) blend in the Brittania while I do some emergency work. @Piper this pipe is such a wonderful smoker...thank you again......









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 20 Aromatic.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Peretti Blend No. 52 in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shepard's pie dinner with a bowl of Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Rhubarb starring Ray Millard and William Frawley.


----------



## Hickorynut

Front porch sitting with Dunhill Nightcap in a MM Country Gentleman....the frogs are starting to sing.....

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## deathmetal

_Old Joe Krantz_ in a cob. Switched from Slayer to Mozart.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Winchester 73.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem. Watching a Murder, She Wrote episode that was originally written for the 1970s Ellery Queen series.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Yenidje Supreme.


----------



## 315jessie

Got some early morning in my bones










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in the Carey Grecian with kcup du jour. I need to clean some pipes today......









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## JimInks

Ted’s Pipe Shoppe 1-11 in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through my after lunch smoke, which is the last of this tin of RO Perique Series Blend B-41 in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. A bottle of Boylan's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this pouch of 1970s Granger in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite stem with cream swirls. Watching the Mets-Astros game.


----------



## Piper

PS Luxury Navy Flake in Dunhill bent bulldog with iced coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking late ‘80s Rattray’s 7 Reserve in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Throwing cat nip balls for Suzy to chase. Molly is snoozin' somewhere in the house.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken enchiladas and refried beans dinner with a bowl of McClelland 2015 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Piper

Edward G. Robinson Pipe Blend in Dunhill panel.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking some (Not dry enough) Captain Black Royal in my partially carved pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished a long, but very satisfying bowl of aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Lots of rain tonight, supposedly for the next couple days, too.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Three Blind Moose.


----------



## Hickorynut

Starting my pipe day with John Cotton's 1&2 in the Brog67. The song birds are plentiful and the rabbits are frisky...









Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB in a MM Country Gentleman while I dry some Briarworks Back Down South to go with my first sweet tea of spring... Where Y'all At today?

Sent from an undisclosed high altitude UAV..smile for the camera.......


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished with this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in the Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## deathmetal

_Hawke's Indian Moon_ in a University billiard


----------



## Piper

MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in Dunny pot.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stonehenge in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Had a busy evening.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in newish Dunny bulldog. Not happy with this pipe. The rim scorches very easily. I think the flame caught a small gust of wind through the window when I was lighting the tobacco and I'm not planning on reselling, but still... Anyway, Barbary Coast is a burley blend and very nice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Looks like a Haunted Bookshop kinda day, starting off with a Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

Started off with Dunhill Nightcap in a Carey Grecian....now enjoying some 2013 Zurich Delight in Black Kathy.....sorry about the bulldog @Piper......









Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Barbary Coast in newish Dunny bulldog. Not happy with this pipe. The rim scorches very easily. I think the flame caught a small gust of wind through the window when I was lighting the tobacco and I'm not planning on reselling, but still... Anyway, Barbary Coast is a burley blend and very nice.


Bummer, 
The rim on my Il Duca has a light blast, it's gonna be impossible to keep it clean it's gonna have to be a match's only indoor pipe and even so it's still gonna blacken quickly.


----------



## Matt_21

Sid.Stavros said:


> Vanilla Caribic.


I love the tortoise shell colour of the stem. I've alwsys been a tortoise shell fan. From guitar pickguards and bindings and picks...I even have a tortoise shell coloured cat! Beautiful pipe.



OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like a Haunted Bookshop kinda day, starting off with a Il Duca bent apple,
> View attachment 194482


When I started looking at pipes and getting interested in them I never liked the apple shape. But, the more I see it...it must be growing on me because that one is a beaut!


----------



## deathmetal

Peretti "Cuban Mixture" in a 320.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&R Two Timer in a Big Ben bent Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Been out and about as I smoked two bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

C & D Burley Ribbon Cut in meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Have enough of this vintage left for two or three bowls. Almost finished drinking a bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar. We had a bit of rain that turned to snow, and as soon as everything was covered, it warmed up and melted. That's a good way to go!


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in the Brog39 with Earl Grey....relaxing on a windy chilly evening...

Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hitch12345

Wellington full of Grandpas , smoked so well had one of those relights when you realize theres nothing left on the bowl.


----------



## JustJoshua

Peterson Irish whiskey in MM general bent pipe.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of McClelland 2015 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday, Peretti cuban mixture in the savinelli dawg. And today, mac baren old dark fired in the Heisenberg. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, lobster, baked potato and corn on the cob dinner with a bowl of Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem. The local grocery store does the lobster dinner every Wednesday for $11.95. M'lady made the salad.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Sutliff Red Ribbon in meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Just taking it easy this evening with a favorite pipe and a favorite tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ted’s Pipe Shoppe 1-11 in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so. I may end the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun with few clouds in the Athens sky and 18°C.










McClelland Yenice Agonya.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm having a smoke and almost finished with this bowl of Wilke TC Black & Gold in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Chilly outside, but warm in the office. Off to work with Dunhill Elizabethan in Varese with Iron Bean Odin....









Sent while pilfering OleCharlie's scotch in the Chik-Fil-A drive through.....


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Bundaberg Ginger Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Running low on this blend now. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Peterson black spigot. Love this blend.


----------



## Hitch12345

Had my first cob full of Royal Yacht, not bad not great.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shepherd's pie dinner with a bowl of Paul’s Pipe Shop Late Night Smoke in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mannix. Have one episode after this, and we'll have watched the entire series.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking Amphora Full Aroma in the same Pete while watching the Michigan Wolverines come alive in the NCAA tournament.


----------



## Gigmaster

I can tell you what isn't in my bowl.....Any of the Frog Mortons, or any other McClelland blend. I feel like I've lost an old friend. It's very depressing....


----------



## JimInks

Peretti Oriental No. 40 in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching My Music-The British Beat on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem. Then, back to sleep.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.

Hey, fellas. Let's see some more smokes. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally out of meetings....time to catch up... La Gloria Cubana in the Brog67 this morning, followed by a pinch of Lane 1q mixed with MacBaren 7 Seas Royal in a MM bent Legend now enjoying some BOTB in the Brog48.....missed you boys today 









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Finished last night watching March Madness with HH Vintage Syrian in Radice rind.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking C&D Dark Fired Kentucky in meer. Part of the components tobacco sampler.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Mellow & Tasty.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## NightFish

Smoked Frog on a Log this morning in MM legend cob.

Smoking Sutliff Vanilla Custard right now in a different MM legend cob. It's only my 2nd bowl of the custard and a much different experience than my first bowl. I'll post something about it in the "Open a Tin" thread when I get my head wrapped around what it's all about.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken enchiladas and refried beans dinner with a bowl of 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## haebar

Finished a bowl of Ashton's Artisan's Blend in a Dunhill Shell billiard.


----------



## Matt_21

Just finished some MM Great Dane in my newly carved pipe. It smoked well. Iwas actually surprised.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in half bent Dunny shell billiard. (Hello @haebar!)


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Have just a little more work to do. Listening to Richard Diamond.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching The Eddie Capra Mysteries. I never watched this show before, but it was short lived, and several episodes were unused Ellery Queen scripts.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a black acrylic stem. Watching Burke's Law.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 16°C here in Athens now.










Savinelli Punto Oro Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Up early to help m'lady move stuff to her car, and am nearly finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burly in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ennerdale flake in the Ben Wade (Eng) straight Billiard. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

Champagne InHand said:


> Ennerdale flake in the Ben Wade (Eng) straight Billiard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think about the Ennerdale?

Big n' Burley in a MM cob and Folgers in my cup


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Big & Burly doesn't seem to like the bottom half of the Bulldog so I'm switching to a very well used Cob for the next few,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Chatting with my old college room mate.


----------



## Champagne InHand

gtechva said:


> What do you think about the Ennerdale?
> 
> Big n' Burley in a MM cob and Folgers in my cup


I originally bought 3 tins. I'm almost through one of them, but it's a nice break from other aromatics. Rose petals. Blossoms from apricot, pears, possibly some other florals like lavender and violets.

If you sip it it's quite enjoyable. You need to dedicate a pipe for it because of ghosting.

I liked it so much I bought a 500g package of it a few weeks back. If you smoke it too fast it ruins the flavors and will remind you of scented soaps.

Anyhow it's a nice cleansing between aros and non aros.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Gramercy Park in the Peterson's Army Bent brandy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Outside burning a pile of brush....Edward G Robinson in a MM Missouri Pride Cobb...while catching up on this thread....

Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in meerschaum.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke VMC in my new, to me, Charatan XL bent Dublin. This is a good looking pipe and is smoking well right off. It's a big one but light enough to clench. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs and home made potato salad dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Barling Garnet 1812 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## gtechva

Quadruple Virginia in a smooth, bent Dr. Grabow with a little Cab Sav left in my glass from supper. Hoping the Canes can hold off the Senators.


----------



## Hickorynut

Getting started on the quarter data import. A bit of Dunhill Nightcap in the Turin Rustic while listening to Old Time Radio.....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Been watching assorted mystery guests on What's My Line? on YouTube.


----------



## JimInks

Well, I'm still awake, so I'm smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day - I think - is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*GREEK INDEPENDENCE WAR of 1821*

As today at 25 March 1821 the Orthodox Greeks officially started the revolution against the ottoman empire fighting turks and their allies [muslims from albania,bosnia,egypt,croatia etc] to end a 400 year old tyranny.
Their motto was "Freedom of Death" and in few areas that the turks never manage to invade was "Victory or Death".



















I am smoking a Greek tobacco named Regulous My Own Blend No 2 and i will raise a glass of Metaxa brandy in the memory of my fallen ancestors. For all the men and women which died in battles and in atrocities from the enemy including kids and babies.

*1821-2018*: 197th Anniversary, "_For Country-for God-for Family_" !


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Suzy and Molly seem happy the snow melted as they watch the sunny world from the window sill in the den.


----------



## 315jessie

I can't get enough of this hunted bookshop and the Morgan bones










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal

_Cotton Boll Twist_ in a Rossi author. Slightly boggy, overheated tea is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gotham Court in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Phone chatting with Wilke owner John Brandt.


----------



## JimInks

Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful crock pot spaghetti dinner with the last of this sample of 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## MattT

I'll second the Stonehaven tonight in the Gainey poker.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

deathmetal said:


> _Cotton Boll Twist_ in a Rossi author. Slightly boggy, overheated tea is my drink.


Gnarly. I'm pretty sure that stuff is meant to be chewed and not smoked. Is there such thing as a blend with a heavier nic hit?


----------



## NightFish

Solani Silver Flake in the OMS Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Scottish Flake in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey stem. Watching a documentary on Al Capone on PBS.


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream in long-stem acorn.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peretti Blend W in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem. Watching The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance.


----------



## JimInks

Angler's Dream in a 1978 smooth pointy bottom three quarter bend Sir Brent, shaped like a check mark with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, he have a huge problem with "african dust" here in Athens, the sky is blurred and vision plus breathing isn't proper.










Torben Dansk Black Cavendish ohne flavour.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 in Varese with Iron Bean Yirgachaffe....warmer inside than out that is for sure!









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Suzy and Molly saw me walking down the hall, and ran to the kitchen for fresh eats. Glad they aren't cannibals or I wouldn't be typing this.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Match Game and Charles Nelson Reilly just sat a can of Three Star Blue on the counter where he sits.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Rossi Vittoria Author with IBCC coffee.









Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Just opened the tin, and all I could when I did was latakia and vinegar. I'm a few puffs into this smoke now, and the lat isn't as strong as it smelled when I opened the tin. A dry, broken flake Va/Per/Lat. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink, although I am brewing a cup of Maxwell House at the moment.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of G&H Scotch Mixture in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## blackrabbit

In the last few days I have smoked several bowls of Cornell & Diehl- Organic Pipe Dreams in my Cobbit- Shire pipe. Very well aged and very enjoyable.


----------



## gtechva

Pride of Lock Lomond in a MM Cobb


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and potato salad dinner with a bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sir Walter Raleigh in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Danish Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Getting ready to run some errands and have lunch with a couple of friends. See you folks later today.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1970s Amphora Mild Cavendish in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Two thirds of the way through this bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Robert McConnell Special London Fine Cut in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pizza dinner with a bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b Arcadia.


----------



## 315jessie

Dunhill nightcap in the Nording signature @ 5:08am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 315jessie

Sid.Stavros said:


> McClelland 221b Arcadia.


I love that stem

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Suzy and Molly were extra hungry this morning, but they settled for salmon instead of my feet.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin with a cup of golden Oolong,


----------



## Hickorynut

Getting a late start today. Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brog67..a little sun today so I thought some peach ice tea is in order....










Sent from 126 yds according to the range finder....


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Rattray’s 40 Virginia in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies and Gentlemen from Greece, quiet night here in Athens and tonight i would like to raise my pipe with Ambiente No. 3 and a glass of semi-sweet wine in the memory or a soldier, a fellow countryman which awarded with the Medal of Honour.










United States Army Private First Class 
George Dilboy (1896-1918 ) - World War I
https://www.uscis.gov/about-us/find...private-first-class-george-dilboy-world-war-i


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of McClelland 2015 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil Pure Semois in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hitch12345

PA in an old wornout cob


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in an old grain relief, partly smooth full bend "V" shape bowl Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles with a black vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in the Altinok meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hitch12345

Butternut Burley ,half bent Stanwell


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying Uhle’s Perfection Plug Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s Rattray’s Black Mallory in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

Finishing up a bowl of Plum Pudding Special Reserve in my Savinelli Roma 311 poker. Boy did this bowl hit the spot!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Well, I finished that tub of SWR earlier, so my last smoke of the day is going to be Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. This cob sure has seen a bit of action, and still delivers a good smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Killington.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid....killing it again...

4th Generation Family Reserve in Black Kathy....









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## Matt_21

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tabac Manil Pure Semois in a Heisenberg Dublin,
> View attachment 197098


Man, every time I see this pipe...it's like 6-midnight instantly haha
What' a beauty!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Fanta Grape soda is my drink. Baseball has finally returned to the world!!!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Cubs-Marlins game.


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in a well used MM Legend Bent Cob with a fresh cup o joe 

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Rattray’s 40 Virginia in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Heading towards dinner! John Cotton's 1&2 in the Brog39, with ice water...









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gotham Court in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Braves just tied the Phillies 5-5 in the 8th.


----------



## blackrabbit

I was inspired by @NightFish to smoke some Plum Pudding Special Reserve. It is one of my favorite tobaccos as well.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a marvelous chicken noodle soup dinner with apple pie for dessert. I've about a third left of this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Dodgers-Giants game.


----------



## gtechva

Tsuge Fujin in a MM cob, Lazy Hiker Brewing Weser Evil Porter, Led Zeppelin IV


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Watching the Indians-Mariners game before I go to work.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a work break to feed Suzy and Molly, who were yowling for eats and attention.


----------



## JimInks

About to smoke year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Cosmic’s China Cat Sunflower in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. It'll burn quickly.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not sleeping cut into my smoking time, so I'm having a bowl of D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk No 13 Cappuccino.


----------



## JimInks

Watching Tales of Manhattan with many stars including Edward G. Robinson as I smoke Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Part way through this bowl of Cosmic's China Cat Sunflower in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. It'll burn quickly.


Ok...that's a new one that requires looking up..... 

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## Hickorynut

Busy Friday ahead. Champagne Inhand Magic Mix in the Brog48 with Kona! I broke the stem on the Brog39, they are cheap so maybe I'll stock a spare...









Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking P&W #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Ok...that's a new one that requires looking up.....
> 
> Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


No. Somebody made a few blends with home grown tobacco, and he asked me (along with a few others) to give opinions on them.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Perfection Plug Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching Rawhide.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







For some reason the tenon has loosened up to the point where when I bent over yesterday the stumel actually fell off, fortunately I was able to catch it before it went over the edge.


----------



## Hickorynut

Same blend CIH Magic Mix in MM Country Gentleman ......

Sent from the attic collecting yard sale items for my new EZ addiction....


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> For some reason the tenon has loosened up to the point where when I bent over yesterday the stumel actually fell off, fortunately I was able to catch it before it went over the edge.


Glad you were able to save the pipe Nathan. It's a beauty.

First smoke today is GLP Stonehenge Flake, one of your favorites, in a beaten-up Jeantet panel.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of ICB Black Cherry made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Pirates-Tigers game.


----------



## JimInks

Off to run a few errands with a bowl of Jim’s C Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Rattray’s 40 Virginia in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Cosmic’s Cosmic Twist in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03 with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. Pirates and Tigers are tied 10-10 in the 12th.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Verdict

I have no idea what I'm doing. Tastes pretty good though captain black original.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mexican chili dinner; the best m'lady has ever made! Now smoking Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## Piper

Looks good @Verdict. I'm smoking Sutliff Molto Dolce in the same Jeantet panel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. Suzy is watching the ball game with me while Molly's rolled herself up in a ball looking cute as a cat can be.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Braves and Phillies are tied 4-4 in the 9th.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Comptons Three Feathers in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was able to walk the dog and smoke some pipe. I’m really not getting the Pete’s Connoisseur’s blend is so hard to find the sweet spot. 

However it took me most of a tin to appreciate DE Harvest of the Hudson, and now I really miss it from my rotation. 

In my Peterson’s Army bent brandy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Getting stuff done as I watch the Nationals-Reds game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rotary Superior in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. The Hickory nut topping reminds me of Euell Gibbons commercials. M'lady is saying the room note is strong, but not as strong as it was when I opened the tin. Lots of flavors going on in this aro.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, lot of things have been done today and i am tired but happy that i manage to do some of them.








I am smoking Amphora Original Blend and later a cup of chamomile before bed.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Rotary Superior in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. The *Hickory nut topping* reminds me of Euell Gibbons commercials. M'lady is saying the room note is strong, but not as strong as it was when I opened the tin. Lots of flavors going on in this aro.


 @Hickorynut, take note!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Burley Flake #4 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Blue Ridge in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Walther Squashed Tomato,







Was planning to grill a couple of burgers, lit the grill, put the bacon wrapped jalapeños on, went to Check on it and no fire! Out of gas &#128553; so,on the peppers are in the toaster oven and the George Forman gets the call.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. This should get me to dinner time. Watching the Rays-Red Sox game.


----------



## Piper

CD Yorktown in Peterson black spigot, watching Michigan advance to the NCAA Championship.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and potatoes dinner with a bowl of 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. The chocolate meringue pie is cooling, so I have to wait on it.


----------



## MattT

Piper said:


> CD Yorktown in Peterson black spigot, watching Michigan advance to the NCAA Championship.


Hell yeah! Go Blue!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Stonehenge Flake in Jeantet panel. Watching Villanova take a huge opening lead against Kansas. Go Blue!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Now smoking GLP Stonehenge Flake in Jeantet panel. Watching Villanova take a huge opening lead against Kansas. Go Blue!


I wish you'd hurry up and finish that tin! Every time you smoke a bowl it's all I can do to not pop a top! I don't think I'm gonna be able to hold out much longer! &#55357;&#56881; &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough left for two more bowls. The Braves are crushing the Phillies 13-2 in the 6th inning.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I wish you'd hurry up and finish that tin! Every time you smoke a bowl it's all I can do to not pop a top! I don't think I'm gonna be able to hold out much longer! �� ��


:smile2:Sorry big guy. I am slowly working my way through this jar. But I still have a few tins in the cellar.


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> I wish you'd hurry up and finish that tin! Every time you smoke a bowl it's all I can do to not pop a top! I don't think I'm gonna be able to hold out much longer! �� ��


Luke, it is your destiny to give in and smoke Stonehenge!!!>


----------



## JimInks

D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off a new month with C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## Hickorynut

About one more hour and I'm done with work. Dunhill 965 in the Brog67 with ice water. This will end my day 

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking the last of my stash of C&D Crooner in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. I may finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Doing a little research.


----------



## MattT

Starting Easter off with breaking in the Savinelli Roma and some Cult BRM.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of McClelland No. 25 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB in a MM Missouri Pride Cob...

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Almost but not quite, 







GH&CO Brown Flake in a Armentrout apple, needs about 5 more minuets I'm guessing.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed out to my sisters for Easter dinner,







St James Flake and a Radice should get me thru the afternoon :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Then, it's lunch time.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Warm and sunny here.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Having a quick smoke before dinner: D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hitch12345

Forty six degrees out and 15 mph wind, huddled up in my woodshed with my newly gifted little wood stove blazing my GBD billiard full of Bulls Eye Twist and Calvin's commentary on Peter for company....


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil medium cut Pure Semois in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## MattT

Lane 1-Q in the vulcanite Sav tonight.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Dodgers leading the Giants 1-0 in the 6th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Just finished work and fed the cats, too.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Doing some research on Ellery Queen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Brazil Virginia.


----------



## Hickorynut

Another beautiful pipe Sid!

La Gloria Cubana in the Straight Grained Brittania with IBCC Cast Iron. Happy Monday fellas..

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## huffer33

Finally back over on the pipe side having some Dunhill 965 with some love Buzz Coffee. First post with Tapatalk hope it doesn't look too funky.









Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 billiard with a cumberland stem. Glad to revisit this blend, and I see age has helped it mature nicely. A bottle of Stewart's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Blend 2 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in Black Kathy









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching a chapter of the Red Barry serial.


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog. @NightFish reminded me this blend contains burley. It also has a brandy topping. Mmmm good.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Surburg West Minster in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Took m'lady and her mom out for her mom's birthday at a great Japanese restaurant. Watching the Braves being beaten by the Nats 6-1 in the 6th as I smoke Rotary Superior in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Today Savinelli Aroma in the Bent Brandy, Rumcake while driving to the neurologist and Gramercy Park while dog walking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Wilke Surburg Jackson in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke Blend 2 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Mellow Mallard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Filling pouches for the day, Chatham Manor, Ryback Gold and St James 
I will kick of the days adventure’s on the freeway with a bowl of Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up BOTB in a MM Country Gentleman...next up is PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Rossi Vittoria Author. Think it's about time to change up my rotations for warm weather....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Finally back home after a long day. Had a couple bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.

Anybody know what happened to Allright Driver? Haven't seen him for a long time.


----------



## JimInks

Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## MattT

JimInks said:


> Finally back home after a long day. Had a couple bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


You've got me curious on the Edward G. Robinson. It seems to be your daily go to.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Nats game, 10-5 Braves leading in the 4th inning.


----------



## MattT

Watching the rain fall on this cold Michigan night from the dryness of my garage. Enjoying some more Lane 1-Q in my Savinelli Roma.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunny chestut panel.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. That's a long smoke, folks!


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. This later production is different from what I smoked in the 1970s.


----------



## JimInks

MattT said:


> You've got me curious on the Edward G. Robinson. It seems to be your daily go to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It is. I have a history with this blend as I am the one who saved it from being discontinued back in 2013. I got Sutliff to sell it in 1.5 ounce tins as well as the tubs. I ended up writing the tin description (twice, thanks to the FDA), and picking the photograph they use.

Here's my review of it:
The smell from a freshly opened tub or tin is entrancing. The nutty, earthy burley is a team player, and also has a touch of molasses as the lead component. The gold Virginia cavendish provides some grass, citrus and few drops of honey as a supporting player. The brown sugary unsweetened black cavendish is a condiment. The smoky, woody sweet Cyprian latakia isn't very detectable being only one percent of the blend, but it's just enough to add nuance to the flavor. I also observe a little fruity plum as well as a red wine topping. There's also a couple pinches of cinnamon present. The strength level is a hair past the mild mark, while the taste is almost at the center of mild to medium. I've never experienced any bite, though I know a few people have. I puff it a little on the slow side for best effect, and I recommend that pace. Has no harshness or rough edges. Burns cool, clean and even at a reasonable rate, and has a slightly more than mild nic-kick to it. The taste is consistent from top to bottom, and leaves just a little dampness in the bowl. Requires few relights. Has a pleasant, short lived after taste and room note. An all day mildly aromatic smoke.

This product has outlived Robinson (who supervised its creation) by many years, and has never been out of production. For those who remember him, it's a trip down memory lane. For those who don't know much about what a great actor Robinson was, it's a chance to acquaint one's self with a venerable blend and perhaps the man himself to some degree.

9-1-2013 Edit: The 1960s EGR was produced by the Greenfield & Winther company, who originated the blend. I was happy to discover the taste of the new blend is a virtual dead ringer for the old, except the newer was slightly sweeter with a honey note the original didn't have, though the aging process may have caused it to disappear. The spice note from the cinnamon was just a little more obvious in the older version, too.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hardwicke's Irish Coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Starting of my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## MattT

JimInks said:


> It is. I have a history with this blend as I am the one who saved it from being discontinued back in 2013. I got Sutliff to sell it in 1.5 ounce tins as well as the tubs. I ended up writing the tin description (twice, thanks to the FDA), and picking the photograph they use.
> 
> Here's my review of it:
> The smell from a freshly opened tub or tin is entrancing. The nutty, earthy burley is a team player, and also has a touch of molasses as the lead component. The gold Virginia cavendish provides some grass, citrus and few drops of honey as a supporting player. The brown sugary unsweetened black cavendish is a condiment. The smoky, woody sweet Cyprian latakia isn't very detectable being only one percent of the blend, but it's just enough to add nuance to the flavor. I also observe a little fruity plum as well as a red wine topping. There's also a couple pinches of cinnamon present. The strength level is a hair past the mild mark, while the taste is almost at the center of mild to medium. I've never experienced any bite, though I know a few people have. I puff it a little on the slow side for best effect, and I recommend that pace. Has no harshness or rough edges. Burns cool, clean and even at a reasonable rate, and has a slightly more than mild nic-kick to it. The taste is consistent from top to bottom, and leaves just a little dampness in the bowl. Requires few relights. Has a pleasant, short lived after taste and room note. An all day mildly aromatic smoke.
> 
> This product has outlived Robinson (who supervised its creation) by many years, and has never been out of production. For those who remember him, it's a trip down memory lane. For those who don't know much about what a great actor Robinson was, it's a chance to acquaint one's self with a venerable blend and perhaps the man himself to some degree.
> 
> 9-1-2013 Edit: The 1960s EGR was produced by the Greenfield & Winther company, who originated the blend. I was happy to discover the taste of the new blend is a virtual dead ringer for the old, except the newer was slightly sweeter with a honey note the original didn't have, though the aging process may have caused it to disappear. The spice note from the cinnamon was just a little more obvious in the older version, too.


Excellent review! I'm going to have to pick some up and give it a try.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Helping m'lady with her projects before I head back to sleep.


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> You've got me curious on the Edward G. Robinson. It seems to be your daily go to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes....Get some, it is really good!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Stovepipe in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Nationals game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished BOTB in the Brog67. And about through with some Dunhill Elizabethan in the Brog43. Starting to clear up today, but getting a little cooler than it has been. Spring is in the air!


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this soon to be released Wilke Surburg’s 74th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Just finished writing my review of it.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Bacon Old Fashioned in the Brittania









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Perfection Plug Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato, trying to decide if I want coffee, tea or just stick with plane ol water,


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Director’s Cut in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough left for a small bowl.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 billiard with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato, trying to decide if I want coffee, tea or just stick with plane ol water,
> View attachment 199274


The answer is coffee...Kona for me with this wind!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and potatoes dinner with a bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm not far from finishing this bowl of Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem. Watching Destry Rides Again.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Orlik Danish Truffles Mix.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Dark Fired in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Kutztown Grape soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## JimInks

Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Deluxe Flake in a Brebbia with balsa filter. Cool water beside me and a US Marines documentary in my pc screen.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Blend W in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Red Sox-Rays game. Sox just tied it 2-2 in the bottom of the 9th, so it's extra innings now.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of McClelland Mystery Blend in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. I call it a mystery blend because the guy who sent it to me doesn't remember what it is, and didn't label the generous sample. I can't figure out what the hell it is, either.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific chili and cheese dinner with a bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Watching the Reds-Pirates game.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> About a quarter of the way through this bowl of McClelland Mystery Blend in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. I call it a mystery blend because the guy who sent it to me doesn't remember what it is, and didn't label the generous sample. I can't figure out what the hell it is, either.


If you can't ID it, it must really be a mystery..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Wilke Gotham Court in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> If you can't ID it, it must really be a mystery.....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


All I know is that I never had this blend before. It's pretty decent, though.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 billiard with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. I may finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Nougat (No.24).


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Going to take a forum break for a couple days. See you all soon.


----------



## Piper

PS Luxury Luxury Navy Flake in the same 1966 Dunny shell bent billiard. One of my best smokers.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally home from running around! Time for some John Cotton's 1&2 in Varese with Kenyan coffee.... 

Happy Friday Puffers!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Piper

Sutliff Smooth Black and Golden Cavendish in Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert McConnell D.C. Black Honey.










I will be out of forum for few days due to my Easter vacations, with the grace of God i will return with some pipe smoking and country photos. Best wishes for you and your families, bye folks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin with Sumatra,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Opening Night in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin with Sumatra,
> View attachment 200202


That beautiful pipe could be a whimsical take on a bent bulldog too.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> That beautiful pipe could be a whimsical take on a bent bulldog too.:smile2:


Yeah, it's definitely one of those that needs a fair amount of 'interpretation' &#128540;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Verdict

I've been puffing on this captain black religiously the past couple days. It's starting to grow on me. And the wife loves the smell so there's a +. Just waiting on my online order to come in so I have some more brands and blends to try out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## ebnash

Blenders Gold Golden Burley in the home made pipe. This tobacco comes with a crazy amount of PG solution. I left it out on a plate for a month sitting in front of my Plasma TV to get it dry enough to smoke. It is a pretty tasty smoke for Walgreens house brand.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Rotary Navy Cut in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Just got back from the TAPS show. Had a great time with friends and pipe tobacco.


----------



## Matt_21

ebnash said:


> Blenders Gold Golden Burley in the home made pipe. This tobacco comes with a crazy amount of PG solution. I left it out on a plate for a month sitting in front of my Plasma TV to get it dry enough to smoke. It is a pretty tasty smoke for Walgreens house brand.


The pipe looks great man! How's it smoking?


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of Jim's C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.
> 
> Anybody know what happened to Allright Driver? Haven't seen him for a long time.


I'm around just haven't been posting as much lately. I need to, I've just been lazy. Well that and I got a new ps4 I've been glued to for a while in my free time.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Old Dark Fired in a Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm around just haven't been posting as much lately. I need to, I've just been lazy. Well that and I got a new ps4 I've been glued to for a while in my free time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Glad you're using your time productively!

In celebration of your hoped-for return to active posting, I'm smoking HU Fayyum in a Dunny county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Cosmic’s Franklin’s Tower in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of C&D Cap’s Blend in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finally broke down and got more Haunted Bookshop....in the Brog67. Hello old buddy!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Miskatonic Mixture in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time, though I may not finish the bowl by then.


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm having a 2nd bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman. The last time I had this it was in the small tin. This time I bought bulk and it is smoking crazy better...there's even some broken Flake chunks in it









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> I'm having a 2nd bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman. The last time I had this it was in the small tin. This time I bought bulk and it is smoking crazy better...there's even some broken Flake chunks in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I've heard good things about the Haunted Bookshop.
Is it hard to come by?


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> I've heard good things about the Haunted Bookshop.
> Is it hard to come by?


Nope, Cornell and Diehl, just about everyone carries it... tp has free shipping but not bulk..

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Nope, Cornell and Diehl, just about everyone carries it... tp has free shipping but not bulk..
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I'm going to look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Verdict

Lane buttered rum. First time out of a briar pipe ever









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT

Even though it feels like a winter night here in MI, Sutliff Summer Night tonight in the Big Ben straight billiard. Wishful thinking I guess...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Rockies game. Been raining all day here.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Mad Fiddler Flake in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in same Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of this tin of Director's Cut in a new to me 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. The Braves and Rockies are tied 2-2 in a really well played game.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## gtechva

C&D Big and Burley in an Italian Second with coffee


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Night Cap in my Casseloni









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Kutztown Orange Cream made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

P&C Log Cabin in a Washington Cob with a brand spanking new forever stem from Walker Briarworks,







40 fricking degrees outside and I get to go spend the next 4-5 hrs on the lawnmower! If I don't do it today it won't get done until next weekend, I already can't see the cat when he goes out, starting to get worried about losing the dog!


----------



## Hickorynut

Couldn't help myself (thanks Jim) Anglers Dream in the Carey Grecian with a fresh cup of coffee.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Cosmic’s Jack Straw in a 1970s black pebble blasted slight bend Savinellli Capri 315 prince with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## tazdvl

I considered adding an introduction thread to the pipe side of the house, but realized that I recognize all but two of you botls from the cigar side.

So...Hello to Jimlnks and gtechva, the only two I don't recognize. 

Thanks to all of you from the Cigar side that recommended pipe tobacco to start. I ordered some Captain Black Original which I've been smoking for 2 days, getting used to properly packing and properly smoking a pipe.

I also ordered some Great Dane at your suggestion. And I ordered some Russ's Pirate's Cove which sounded really tasty!

If I failed to say hello to anybody else that is not on the cigar side of the house, feel free to whap me on the back of the head and I'll send the appropriate salutations and greetings.

Sent from under my rock in the desert.
Taz


----------



## JimInks

Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## _stormin_

Just wrapping up a bowl of Peterson’s 2015 Special Reserve in a 2013 Peterson Christmas 87 (Apple) that was a gift from a friend. Definitely a nice subtle pipe vs some of Peterson’s holday offerings, with a silver/red/green/silver band at the end of the shank.

The tobacco has aged well with much of the topping diminished and the Virginias really shining.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Wilke Surburg Jackson in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.

I am very pleased to see new people posting. We like the company, fellas!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Miskatonic Mixture in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Braves-Rockies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in Castello vergin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful clam chowder and crackers dinner with a bowl of C&D Innsmouth in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Mets-Nats game.


----------



## MattT

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Night Cap in my Casseloni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Nice pipe

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Awakened Elder in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Quick Pitch on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Late fire night...early Data Center issues...must be Monday.

I was planning on trying Tuggle Hall, but it is a bit wet? So a quick bowl of BOTB in the Turin Rustic is in order...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall in the Brog48 with IBCC Skull. Review is posted in "Open a Tin" thread....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 billiard with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Dad's Root Beer is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Varese with ice water. This run of this blend is a different animal than last time.... I am really liking it!


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Just getting back into the swing of things after a long, self-imposed hiatus from pipe smoking. The upside is that now my cellar is chock-full of aged tobacco!


Been REALLY enjoying a tin of Blackwoods Flake that was packaged back at the turn of the century... The news of McClelland's closure completely gutted me. This is not making the knowledge of these blends being gone any easier to take, but it is delicious!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Trying to get the right pipe and cadence for Soliani 127 VA, Black Cav, Sweet Apple flavor. Similar to DE Harvest on the Hudson but burns quick. In the Peterson’s Green Spigot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Contrabass Bry said:


> Just getting back into the swing of things after a long, self-imposed hiatus from pipe smoking. The upside is that now my cellar is chock-full of aged tobacco!
> 
> Been REALLY enjoying a tin of Blackwoods Flake that was packaged back at the turn of the century... The news of McClelland's closure completely gutted me. This is not making the knowledge of these blends being gone any easier to take, but it is delicious!


Welcome back brother, glad to have you here!


----------



## Hickorynut

Contrabass Bry said:


> Just getting back into the swing of things after a long, self-imposed hiatus from pipe smoking. The upside is that now my cellar is chock-full of aged tobacco!
> 
> Been REALLY enjoying a tin of Blackwoods Flake that was packaged back at the turn of the century... The news of McClelland's closure completely gutted me. This is not making the knowledge of these blends being gone any easier to take, but it is delicious!


Welcome back! That sounds delicioud!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

Contrabass Bry said:


> Just getting back into the swing of things after a long, self-imposed hiatus from pipe smoking. The upside is that now my cellar is chock-full of aged tobacco!
> 
> Been REALLY enjoying a tin of Blackwoods Flake that was packaged back at the turn of the century... The news of McClelland's closure completely gutted me. This is not making the knowledge of these blends being gone any easier to take, but it is delicious!


Welcome back buddy.. Hoping I live long enough to get a couple decades on my stash.

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## watchingsmoke

Sent for some Gawith Hoggarth Red today to try something new.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## _stormin_

Having a bit of a "take my mind off it" smoke after a bit of a rough day.

McClelland Anniversary 2005 in a Savinelli Miele 316. I can't keep the jars closed forever...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Contrabass Bry said:


> Just getting back into the swing of things after a long, self-imposed hiatus from pipe smoking. The upside is that now my cellar is chock-full of aged tobacco!
> 
> Been REALLY enjoying a tin of Blackwoods Flake that was packaged back at the turn of the century... The news of McClelland's closure completely gutted me. This is not making the knowledge of these blends being gone any easier to take, but it is delicious!


Welcome back. I took a hiatus too but without the foresight to hold on to my tobacco. I either tossed it or let it dry out. Luckily, I held onto my pipes. Now I'm starting my cellar from scratch. The one good thing is that I've learned so much from the other pipe smokers on this forum that I'm enjoying the hobby so much more than ever in the past. But enough about me ...

Happy to have you participating again. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Smoking Davidoff Danish Mixture in Castello vergin shape 55.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Matt_21

Just smoked some Charlottes Web.
Had never heard of it but got my lot of pupes and tobacco in today. Had it laid out on the table for pics (for the pipe purchase thread) and the wife said, "pack one for us both." So I picked 2 of the new to me pipes and we smoked some.
Well, she had a few puffs, inhaled cuz shes a smoker and said she was done...so I smoked both. Lol


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. I really enjoy this blend and the Pete is one of my favorite pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in an Il Duca bent apple


----------



## Matt_21

OneStrangeOne said:


> SG Cabbies Mixture in an Il Duca bent apple
> View attachment 201058


Loving that bent apple these days eh?


----------



## JimInks

Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Hitch12345

Just found my free sample of Savannah from 6-7 years ago. Smoked fine,all those years in a baggie and it didnt dry out . Nice sweet smoke ,but as usual I get tired of the sweet stuff about half way, and in a cob thats not much. Fantastic pouch note though


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SPC Plum Pudding in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished Haunted Bookshop in the Brog67, getting Black Kathy packed with 7 Seas Royal....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Just smoked some Charlottes Web.
> Had never heard of it but got my lot of pupes and tobacco in today. Had it laid out on the table for pics (for the pipe purchase thread) and the wife said, "pack one for us both." So I picked 2 of the new to me pipes and we smoked some.
> Well, she had a few puffs, inhaled cuz shes a smoker and said she was done...so I smoked both. Lol


Congratulations on the new pipes and tobacco. I've never had Charlotte's Web but, if it's anything like the book, it will be a classic.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Congratulations on the new pipes and tobacco. I've never had Charlotte's Web but, if it's anything like the book, it will be a classic.


I can't find anything about it anywhere.
I'm just going by what it was labelled.
It was pretty good. I'm not great at picking anything out flavour-wise but, the best flavour was through the nose. A bit more bland just puffing regularly. Something I'll defintely enjoy smoking though.
If anyone wants a bit PM me, there's three 1 quart jars of it. (I jarred some of the tobbaco last night).


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Awakened Elder in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of C&D Burley Flake # 5 in a 1980s Peterson 314 Full Bend black Sandblast system pipe with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Pirates lead the Cubs 5-2 in the 5th.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Elizabethan in a MM Country Gentleman with Kona....this should get me to Fire Meeting time.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Comptons York Full Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## _stormin_

Having the last of a tin of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Peterson Irish Made Bent Brandy (68) with an army mount. This was actually my first pipe, bought back in '05.

All while watching Spaceballs, which maintains it's position in the top five comedies of all time...

"Found anything yet? ... We ain't found sh*t!"


----------



## Contrabass Bry

OneStrangeOne said:


> Welcome back brother, glad to have you here!





Hickorynut said:


> Welcome back! That sounds delicioud!





UBC03 said:


> Welcome back buddy.. Hoping I live long enough to get a couple decades on my stash.


Appreciate the sentiments, gentlemen!
Good to be back and see folks still keeping this community afloat!

This afternoon's pipe was some Anni Kake from 2012 in a Lane-era Charatan "honeycomb blast" pot. Sipping lightly produces one of the sweetest (non-aro) smoke I've ever experienced, with just enough "zing" from the VA and Perique to keep it from being cloying. Russ sold me an entire +2lb pressing of it, which I ceremoniously sliced and separated into quart jars.

1 down, 3 to go...


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in Peterson silver cap.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Then, time for a little snack.


----------



## Piper

Sutliff Molto Dolce, compliments of @_stormin_ in Castello 55 vergin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this batch of C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Still have a few bowls of the 2006 version.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Mad Fiddler Flake in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. I'll end the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Spring arrived in my birthplace:



















Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## MattT

Guess what? Lane 1-Q. Can't get off the stuff. Really enjoying it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> The Spring arrived in my birthplace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold.


Welcome back Sid, Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for the day,
Sterling Millionaire in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin for the drive out
A pouch full of Chatham Manor 
Ryback Gold in a strait Stanwell Featherweight 
D&R Two Timer in a Bariccini bent Billard 
St James Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson for the drive home
P&C Log Cabin pouched just in case!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> On deck for the day,
> Sterling Millionaire in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin for the drive out
> A pouch full of Chatham Manor
> Ryback Gold in a strait Stanwell Featherweight
> D&R Two Timer in a Bariccini bent Billard
> St James Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson for the drive home
> P&C Log Cabin pouched just in case!


Is Chatham holding your interest?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Watching The Lone Ranger.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Is Chatham holding your interest?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


So far, it's not super complex or anything but it smokes easy without having to put a lot of thought or effort into it. Just enough complexity to keep my interest. A great all day work smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream in the Brog43....Being so nice today is making it hard to wanna be productive in this chair.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 billiard with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. I haven't had this blend in a while, and thought I'd revisit it for an ounce worth while that lasts. Glad I stocked up on this one.


----------



## NightFish

The last bowl from my first tin of Solani ABF in the OMS Dublin


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Gotta say I'm a bit envious of you guys who smoke burley. It and I never got along...


About to step out for a tiny bowl of antiquated Blackwoods Flake, cube-cut into a size 1, pre-transition Barling's Make saddle bit billiard. 






Anyone aware of what that brilliant ball of flame in the sky might be?!?


----------



## Piper

Contrabass Bry said:


> Anyone aware of what that brilliant ball of flame in the sky might be?!?


LOL, What red ball? Supposed to go up to the 70s for a couple of days but it's still chilly and overcast.

Yet another burley blend: Tabac Manil Petit Robin in Amorelli tall billiard. I always find this a challenge to keep from overheating. But worth the effort.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in the same (clean and dry) Amorelli billiard.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. The parade of burleys continues! Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

Well, that last smoke went fast. A minute or two away from smoking D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

A round of Burley for everyone! Haunted Bookshop in the Brog67 with refreshing ice water....the madness continues....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Tried GLP Hoggo’s blend. Loved it but it burns quick. Later I had a new tin of C&D Bourbon Blue where I was less impressed. When the Bourbon Aroma is present it’s really good but it doesn’t last long after lighting and relighting. 

Still both were enjoyable. I hope the C&D tins get better with time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Hilands Black Gold. Has an amazing smell to it! About to fire it up while I wait on everyone else to show up to work.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Virginia City. I'm a big Bogart fan, but they should have known better than to have portray a Mexican.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Tried GLP Hoggo's blend. Loved it but it burns quick. Later I had a new tin of C&D Bourbon Blue where I was less impressed. When the Bourbon Aroma is present it's really good but it doesn't last long after lighting and relighting.
> 
> Still both were enjoyable. I hope the C&D tins get better with time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to see you brother. Your description of GLP Hoggo's Blend (aka Haddo's Delight) cracked me up. True Freudian slip cause I can't get enough of that stuff. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LBF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson bent apple,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in 1984 Dunhill apple. Eagle Rare bourbon with bergs is my post-prandial drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shepard's pie dinner with a bowl of C&D Innsmouth in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Yankees-Red Sox game. Bob Costas blew a call last inning. I was surprised by that.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Stuff sure burns quickly.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting about the world!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Here is the traditional Greek home made Revive soup for the supper of that day.










Peter Stokkebye Vanilla Crème (No. 9)


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in the Brog48 with IBCC Skull.
Late night became early morning. Now home and to work!


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Prepping a bowl of 1792 flake. This was purchased from a fellow BOTL and jarred 6 years ago. Age has been extremely kind to this tobacco.


What at one time was a soggy mass of dark fired tobacco that tasted like it was cased with the collected runoff after dousing a Swamp Ape with Vic's Nyquil, is now a super-silky flake that rubs out to nearly a perfect shag-cut and smells like a prune danish with frosting! Drying to the point of crispiness and packing firmly in a Lakeland-ghosted cob (likely from GH Rum Flake) for my afternoon break. Accompanied by black coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1981 Century (GBD Sub brand) natural egg with a black vulcanite stem. Haven't used this ol' reliable pipe in quite a while. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Hopalong Cassidy with Sleepy Suzy by my side.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Sounds like a top-notch combination! I couldn't "like" it more than once, so I had to comment!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Ready to watch the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## JimInks

Contrabass Bry said:


> Sounds like a top-notch combination! I couldn't "like" it more than once, so I had to comment!


Thanks, man. Hope you like this one, too.

Just opened a 2012 tin of Virginia Spice and am smoking it in a in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. The tobacco is fresh and moist, and lovely to smoke. A glass of Trader Joe's Organic Concord Grape Juice is my drink.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

I'm picking up on the H&H vibe, for sure! 


You are going to HAVE to tell me how that combo goes. I am a complete VA lover, but have never though to pair with such a beverage. And I adore Concord grape juice!




*** EDIT *** Suddenly I realize that my post count calls for some Iron Maiden! :dude:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Now you are speaking my language! 


Couldn't resist. The weather and Jim compelled me to anti-gravity feed some Anni Kake in a rusticated Savinelli half-bent bulldog. Smoked clean and dry. The crescendo at the end of the bowl was some of the best flavor I've experienced in some time. The dry-distillates just danced on my palate...


----------



## Hickorynut

Thought I posted earlier? Whoops!

This afternoon I thoroughly enjoyed Tuggle Hall and AJ's VaPer with fresh joe....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Contrabass Bry

Hickorynut said:


> This afternoon I thoroughly enjoyed Tuggle Hall and *AJ's VaPer* with fresh joe....


Whoo whoo! All aboard the Hearth & Home train! Next stop. Oulletteville...


----------



## JimInks

Contrabass Bry said:


> I'm picking up on the H&H vibe, for sure!
> 
> You are going to HAVE to tell me how that combo goes. I am a complete VA lover, but have never though to pair with such a beverage. And I adore Concord grape juice!
> 
> *** EDIT *** Suddenly I realize that my post count calls for some Iron Maiden! :dude:


It was great, man. Very enjoyable.

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a quick smoke: Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem. The Red Sox and Yankees are about to play on MLB TV.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil med cut Pure Semois in a late 40's / Early 50's era Comoy's strait Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific scallops and potatoes dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Sox lead the Yanks 6-0 in the 4th. Suzy and Molly are busy chasing each other around the den.


----------



## JimInks

1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Matt_21

Just lit up some, what is labeled as 'Wilke Black Raspberry' from my recent purchase. Smoking it in a straight cob by MM.
All I can say is #HELLYEAH
This is some good stuff. Can't find anything on it online though. Looks like most Wilke stuff is numbered. Strange this one isn't. If some knows any more about it please let me know so I can get more to jar.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson Wild Atlantic in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

2006 C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Match Game 77. Charles Nelson Reilly is smoking a Danish style pipe with a horn ferrule.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dear friends, this was our Easter meal with Lamb according to the GR tradition.



















Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> Dear friends, this was our Easter meal with Lamb according to the GR tradition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Caribic.


What a spread! With a great pipe finish!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

TGIF Pipers! C&D Tuggle Hall to start the day in Varese and Kona Coffee....I'll get the Brog39 back in rotation cause the replacement stem arrives today!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Perfection Plug Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching The Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB in the Brog43. I mixed the rest of that Sutliff Black Kathy sample into my tin mixin's (BOTB). I'm getting savory, brown sugar, cream and tobacco flavors from this mix which is making me a happy boy!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Kutztown Grape soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Time for the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is a mystery blend that I was asked to ID. I'm smoking it in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls. Have no idea what it is.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Btw, the "mystery blend" is RLP-6.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Now smoking McCranie's 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Btw, the "mystery blend" is RLP-6.


Did you decipher it yourself?

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was able to get in a bowl of Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a Radice Twin Bore while out running errands earlier,


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Did you decipher it yourself?
> 
> sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


I figured it out myself. There's nobody else here to help, man! :smile2:

Half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in an old medium bend grain etched Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Getting ready to watch the Pirates-Marlins game.


----------



## NightFish

Helped a friend split hives in his apiary today and got followed back to my truck by a group of his new young cows while smoking Shortcut to Mushrooms in an old trusty cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking some Orlik Mellow Mixture in my new Mr. Brog.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat and potatoes dinner, and am finally trying C&D Black Frigate in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. I'm almost a quarter way through the bowl. Marlins lead the error ridden Pirates 5-2.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Watching a documentary on Hawk Harrelson.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Phone chatting about Jack Kirby.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Here is a snap shot from our beach, at the sunset an air plane was passing.



















DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> I figured it out myself. There's nobody else here to help, man! :smile2:
> 
> Half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


Impressive.. We do the "guess what this is" on the cigar side.. No one ever guesses correctly..lol

sent from... Jon's pickup.. we leaving or what? I'm hungry!!!


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep and am a quarter of the way though this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching Batman fight Egghead.


----------



## Verdict

Trying some 1q this morning

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in Radice rind bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Wally Frank Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Anatomy of a murder.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1981 Century (GBD Sub brand) natural egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Anatomy of a murder.


I didn't know anyone else in the world knew Cheerwine exists! I thought I had one bottle left, but alas it is gone.

Taz


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Cubs game. Glad I'm not there in 28 degree weather. Molly agrees because she's snoozin' by my feet. Suzy is somewhere snoozin', too.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Amphora Full Aroma in a Stanwell design choice freeform Dublin with a vulcanite stem. Quite breezy out but I'm keeping the tobacco well below the rim to avoid scorching.


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> I didn't know anyone else in the world knew Cheerwine exists! I thought I had one bottle left, but alas it is gone.
> 
> Taz


It's one of my favorite sodas. I get it in glass bottles.

Now smoking C&D Innsmouth in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Braves and Cubs are still playing, the poor slobs!!! 10-7 Braves in the 8th, but the Cubs are poised to come back here. Braves' bullpen is more like bull cookies. It was 10-2.




I was right! It's 10-10 now. Braves bullpen chokes again.


----------



## JimInks

2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs, sweet corn, and mashed potatoes dinner. Had a terrific slice of Chocolate Mousse Tuxedo Cake for dessert, and am now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching an early Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs, sweet corn, and mashed potatoes dinner. Had a terrific slice of Chocolate Mousse Tuxedo Cake for dessert, and am now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching an early Hopalong Cassidy movie.


Baby backs and Chocolate mousse cake? Why are we not hanging out together?

Taz


----------



## deathmetal

I am smoking what I am calling the "will-he-survive" bowl but another on IRC has referred to as a "suicide bowl."

A generous member of Speak Easy forum sent along some _Tambolaka_ that he found not to his taste. I understand this, since it has an earthy taste like a zombie corpse set alight with kerosene. However, for whatever reason, I like this flavor, and its strong meaty smoke.

Figuring that I could perhaps go even a level further, I decided to come up with sort of a holy grail tobacco for me. I mixed the _Tambolaka_ 50/50 with _Cotton Bowl Twist_, then added a quarter again of Perique to that mixture. The result was 25% Perique and 75% of the Tambo/Boll mixture.

I looked at this heap of black leaf with flecks of brown with some trepidation. These are two of the most powerful tobaccos known to humankind, topped off with a controversial condimental tobacco that is known for intensifying the effect of a blend. Only a real lunatic would smoke this.

Well, I am that lunatic. I crammed that mess into a deep and wide Rossi billiard that I took off a dead man in New Orleans and have used ever since.

At first touch of flame, the mixture gave off an oily and dense smoke, with the earthy Tambo mixing with the fermented Perique flavors, giving it a feel like putting peat back into the whiskey before drinking it. Since it is a lower sugar blend, caramelization was low, but the different leaves found a balance, with the green-tasting 'Boll mixing with the earthy Tambo to have a sort of deep-roasted meat flavor, maybe with some kind of weird chutney on top with the Perique.

Halfway through the bowl, I am unsure that I will survive. Time and space feel infinite. That formal and cerebral feeling that comes with Nicotine overwash has taken me. The mixture burns cool and strong, very rich, and entirely unforgettable. I may not make it to dawn.

Next time I'm mixing in some _Brown Twist Sliced_ as well.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> Baby backs and Chocolate mousse cake? Why are we not hanging out together?
> 
> Taz


Because we live across the continent from each other. I'd share with you. :smile2:


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Because we live across the continent from each other. I'd share with you. :smile2:


The gentleman that I smoke with most often and I have a ritual for dinners. I buy, then he buys...we never pay attention to the actual totals. We figure it eventually evens out, and saves a lot of, "I owe you one". He usually supplies the whiskey, and I always bring the cigars.

I'll be happy to lead off and buy the first dinner whenever I make it to the east coast again. :grin:

Taz


----------



## Piper

deathmetal said:


> I am smoking what I am calling the "will-he-survive" bowl but another on IRC has referred to as a "suicide bowl."
> 
> A generous member of Speak Easy forum sent along some _Tambolaka_ that he found not to his taste. I understand this, since it has an earthy taste like a zombie corpse set alight with kerosene. However, for whatever reason, I like this flavor, and its strong meaty smoke.
> 
> Figuring that I could perhaps go even a level further, I decided to come up with sort of a holy grail tobacco for me. I mixed the _Tambolaka_ 50/50 with _Cotton Bowl Twist_, then added a quarter again of Perique to that mixture. The result was 25% Perique and 75% of the Tambo/Boll mixture.
> 
> I looked at this heap of black leaf with flecks of brown with some trepidation. These are two of the most powerful tobaccos known to humankind, topped off with a controversial condimental tobacco that is known for intensifying the effect of a blend. Only a real lunatic would smoke this.
> 
> Well, I am that lunatic. I crammed that mess into a deep and wide Rossi billiard that I took off a dead man in New Orleans and have used ever since.
> 
> At first touch of flame, the mixture gave off an oily and dense smoke, with the earthy Tambo mixing with the fermented Perique flavors, giving it a feel like putting peat back into the whiskey before drinking it. Since it is a lower sugar blend, caramelization was low, but the different leaves found a balance, with the green-tasting 'Boll mixing with the earthy Tambo to have a sort of deep-roasted meat flavor, maybe with some kind of weird chutney on top with the Perique.
> 
> Halfway through the bowl, I am unsure that I will survive. Time and space feel infinite. That formal and cerebral feeling that comes with Nicotine overwash has taken me. The mixture burns cool and strong, very rich, and entirely unforgettable. I may not make it to dawn.
> 
> Next time I'm mixing in some _Brown Twist Sliced_ as well.


 @deathmetal, you're the mad scientist who becomes his own first subject. Let us know if you grow hair over your entire body and start baying at the moon. The description of the crazy concoction your brewed up in your underground lair was brilliant. You most definitely chose the perfect screen name!:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke Surburg West Minster in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the D-Backs-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. I've had this blend fresh, and the age sure brought a bit of welcome maturity to the product.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## 315jessie

Breaking in the stubby "S" with some haunted bookshop this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> I didn't know anyone else in the world knew Cheerwine exists! I thought I had one bottle left, but alas it is gone.
> 
> Taz


Come to my neck of the woods...if the store doesn't have it....they go outta business... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs, sweet corn, and mashed potatoes dinner. Had a terrific slice of Chocolate Mousse Tuxedo Cake for dessert, and am now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching an early Hopalong Cassidy movie.


That woulda laid me out in a food coma....man, bet that smoke really topped it off...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## deathmetal

I upped the ante on the "suicide bowl" by including another powerhouse tobacco.










I figured that this blend might become a tasty Bur/Va/Per with the inclusion of a powerhouse smoked Virginia tobacco. As it previously stood, the blend featured _Cotton Boll Twist_ (CBT), _Tambolaka_, and blending Perique. With the addition of _Brown Twist Sliced_ (BTK) it became a monster.

At first light, the bowl displayed the same meaty Burley intensity, with the tangy fire cured Virginia coming in strong and then melting into a caramelized state, taking the lead in flavor with some sweetness and a small degree of sourness, which the roasted nuts flavor of the Burley quickly absorbed.

This mixture actually seems to be slightly more powerful than the raw Burley/Perique mix, and smolders slowly while giving off quite a bit of flavor.


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Come to my neck of the woods...if the store doesn't have it....they go outta business...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I just need to fly to Maine, rent a car, and spend two weeks driving down the coast to visit all of you folks. When I get to the keys I could take a slow boat to Havana, and fly home with some legally acquired sticks and rum! Yet another idea to add to my bucket list.

Taz


----------



## OneStrangeOne

tazdvl said:


> I just need to fly to Maine, rent a car, and spend two weeks driving down the coast to visit all of you folks. When I get to the keys I could take a slow boat to Havana, and fly home with some legally acquired sticks and rum! Yet another idea to add to my bucket list.
> 
> Taz


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Hitch12345

Out at the blues bar with a Nording full of Charlottesville and theres a big gent round bald head and fantastic mustache, the image of Barry McGuire. He came near where I was standing so I asked "Is it only me or does everyone tell you you look just like Barry McGuire?" He had no idea who I was talking about,,,, youngsters. Got several compliments on the Charlottesville room note though


----------



## Hickorynut

tazdvl said:


> I just need to fly to Maine, rent a car, and spend two weeks driving down the coast to visit all of you folks. When I get to the keys I could take a slow boat to Havana, and fly home with some legally acquired sticks and rum! Yet another idea to add to my bucket list.
> 
> Taz


Heck ya! Let's go!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Enjoying a bowl of HB in a Il Duca bent apple while doing the prep on the Tambolaka


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream in a bent stem MM Country Gentleman....gettig ready to grill some steaks. La Croix Tangerine sparkling water is my drink..


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Enjoying a bowl of HB in a Il Duca bent apple while doing the prep on the Tambolaka
> View attachment 202874


Put me in your will for that Radice before you smoke that Tambolaka!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching the Mets-Brewers game.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> That woulda laid me out in a food coma....man, bet that smoke really topped it off...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It did. I was very relaxed by that time. :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Half through the last of this sample of McClelland 2015 in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem. Didn't quite have enough to fill the bowl in the first place.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I have visited that river many times when i was in the primary-secondary school, lot of memories.



















As for the tobacco: Danish Mixture Hausmarke Vanilla.


----------



## Dentedcan

Serving up some Sutliff chocolate truffle this rainy sunday.









Sent from my SM-J327V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

CD Bijoux in Dunny chestnut panel.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of early ‘70s Edgeworth Cavendish Rich Aromatic (Gold) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink as the rain storm outside is heavy. Lost power for a minute, but am back on line now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in an old medium bend grain etched Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Jimmy the Gent starring Cagney and Bette Davis.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. A tornado touched down a couple miles from me, but we suffered no damage. I sadly can't say that for other people in the city and neighboring cities.


----------



## NightFish

Kicking a nagging sweet tooth's ass with a cob full of equal parts Lane 1Q, BCA, and RLP-6.
Holy crap .... don't try this at home.
Was also about to mix up a manhattan but I think I'll do better with just a straight bourbon after this is over.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner with strawberry short cake for dessert. Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture in Castello nose burner.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s Rattray’s Black Mallory in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. 44 year old Bartolo Colon has a perfect game through seven innings.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening the Rangers-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2006 C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## NightFish

Just smoked a bowl of Carter Hall in my new Sav Roma 320 while philosophizing about sipping smoke in another thread. Time for some sleep.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Our beach just after sunset.



















Davidoff Malawi Dark Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Prepping a couple bowls for my death defying morning adventures,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin, morning drive.
PS LBF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple, lunch break 
WCC Slices in a Crown Achievement bent pot, afternoon drive 
Chatham Manor pouched just in case I find time for a quickie 😏 not likely, but you never know!


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had a light breakfast and am now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Simple Orange is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in the Brog48 on a cold windy morning. BOTB will be next in a MM Missouri Pride Cob. ...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. A chilled glass of Trader Joe's Organic Concord Grape Juice is my drink. Mad Dog Russo s on at the top of the hour.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1981 Century (GBD Sub brand) natural egg with a black vulcanite stem. Down to less than an ounce on this 8 ounce tin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Royal Cherry in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Robusto in Aktinok meer.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill MM965 in a MM Missouri Pride Cob. Was out most of the afternoon on fire calls due to the wind knocking down trees and powerlines. 
This will get me to a countywide fire meeting in a bit.......


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Now smoking GLP Robusto in Aktinok meer.


You need to smoke that pretty foo-foo meer more. It's really starting to get some character!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2006 C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## Verdict

Mmmm









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout, potatoes and corn dinner with strawberry cheesecake for dessert. About a third of the way through this bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Astros-Mariners game on the XM. Earlier, I smoked ERR in a Ben Wade.​


----------



## JimInks

Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> Mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Glad to see you workin on dem relaxation techniques..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Dunhill MM965 in a MM Missouri Pride Cob. Was out most of the afternoon on fire calls due to the wind knocking down trees and powerlines.
> This will get me to a countywide fire meeting in a bit.......


When do you sleep?!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

@Piper.....sleep is so overrated.......


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to run some errands.


----------



## NightFish

Kicking off the day with Lane Dark Red in a MM cob and a locally roasted coffee while perusing Puff ... trying not to think about work.


----------



## Hickorynut

2006 McClelland Cavendish in the Brog39. ...bout as close to a unicorn as I'll ever see...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Back home and now smoking Wilke No. 24 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Have eight new to me Wilke blends to review.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Commander in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Line soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy is running around the den looking to play. Molly's just staring at her.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Churchill in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty widdle icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat and potatoes dinner with a bowl of Wilke No. 622 in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. This blend has some strength!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## Matt_21

I just finishrled some 2006 McLelland English Cavendish. Paired it with a splash of Jim Beam on ice. Not the best pairing but, live and learn.


----------



## Hickorynut

I had some AJ's Vaper in the Brog43 after the McClelland earlier. I must say the Virgina was very pronounced in the VaPer..... Both were very tasty.. @Matt_21...I wouldn't think twice about pairing whisky, whiskey, rum or bourbon with a cigar, but for some reason I don't associate it with piping.....not to say that I'm not curious now and may start trying


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> I had some AJ's Vaper in the Brog43 after the McClelland earlier. I must say the Virgina was very pronounced in the VaPer..... Both were very tasty.. @Matt_21...I wouldn't think twice about pairing whisky, whiskey, rum or bourbon with a cigar, but for some reason I don't associate it with piping.....not to say that I'm not curious now and may start trying


I just had an unopened bottle of Jim Beam I wanted to crack. And after a day at work where I had to respond to some complaint from some doosh who, first of all wasn't even there and second, is so important he can't be told no...well...I figured...why not have some bourbon with my gold plated unicorn skittles.


----------



## MattT

For when it's mid April but feels like mid January....Hearth & Home El Nino. Cigar guys would probably enjoy this blend. Familiar characteristics with some sweetness thrown in.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

MattT said:


> For when it's mid April but feels like mid January....Hearth & Home El Nino. Cigar guys would probably enjoy this blend. Familiar characteristics with some sweetness thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Man I love that pipe!
Beautiful from stem to bowl.


----------



## MattT

Matt_21 said:


> Man I love that pipe!
> Beautiful from stem to bowl.


Thanks. It needed some work, but was quite a find on the bay. Talked with the creator of it online too which was neat.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hitch12345

Bunch of old leftover aros (Butternut, LR and a little Savanah) mixed in an old cob. Quite smokable and plenty sweet enough for me .


----------



## Hitch12345

Tomorrow it will be ,thanx to JimInks glowing rewiew, a retrial of Angler's Dream.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Esoterica Dorchester in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to the MLB channel on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Taking a short work break because Molly wants some attention. Cats always get their way.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## tazdvl

Just finished Great Dane in my "no name starter pipe". 

Whoever recommended Great Dane for us noobs to piping, excellent recommendation. This has been my best experience with a pipe yet.


Taz 
Cherish your human connections - your relationships with friends and family.

Believe in something larger than yourself... get involved in the big ideas of your time.

- Barbara Bush, RIP


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Brunello Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Work is done and I'm chatting with a good friend.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Sgt. Preston of the Yukon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Another photo from our beach.



















Mac Baren Vanilla Choice.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in Varese with a fresh cup of Costa Rican....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan in the Carey Grecian Straight Billiard. It's a beautiful day outside, but a bit windy.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a roast beef sandwich and am now part way through this bowl of Wilke Champlain in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem. John Brandt's bring back some great blends. A bottle of Boylan's Burch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Reds-Brewers game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a Twin Bore Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1981 Century (GBD Sub brand) natural egg with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## Piper

Near the bottom of my first bowl of GLP Union Square in a Castello pot reviewed on the Open a Tin thread.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 24 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. A bottle of Fanta Grape is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching Captains of the Clouds starring Cagney as I clean some pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

For dinner, I had baby back ribs, mac n' cheese, and dessert was chocolate mousse tuxedo cake. Now, I'm smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Phillies game with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is snoozin' in m'lady's lap.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke 8th in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Red Sox-Angels game on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2007 C&D Morley’s Best in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Might as well list this early so I can finish work: 2006 C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Running very low on this now.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke Champlain in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The sunset back in "Home".










I am smoking Briar Patch Mocha.


----------



## Verdict

C& D bayou morning in a I have no idea but it came with a lot of baccy so I bought it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting off a two hr drive with Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,
Loaded up some Ryback Gold and a mystery bowl for later, plus a bowl of 2012 PS LNF for the ride back,
Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched.


----------



## Hickorynut

Got me a big Ole bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Iron Bean Odin....my time will not be my own today...again.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Got me a big Ole bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Iron Bean Odin....my time will not be my own today...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I dislike days where that happens...which as it turns out is a lot of days. Enjoy it where you can.


----------



## Verdict

Hickorynut said:


> Got me a big Ole bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Iron Bean Odin....my time will not be my own today...again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I like that lighter what brand and model?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> I like that lighter what brand and model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


It is a Mr Brog model. It is OK, but I don't know how long the piezo ignition will last. Lately it has had good and bad days. But it is CHEAP to buy!:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream In The Brog39.....thinking this may be in the daily rotation soon. It's very good and priced right. Thanks fir the nudge @JimInks









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Lunch is on the way!!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Soliani Tropical Mango Flake in the Green Peterson's Spigot









Snow flurries here. No Spring yet, in sight. .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Soliani Tropical Mango Flake in the Green Peterson's Spigot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow flurries here. No Spring yet, in sight. .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry your weather sucks.... Glad to see you posting again!


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Wilke Commander in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Kutztown Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is batting cat nip balls down the hall.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this fast burning, but tasty 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Little Snake in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching the Cubs-Cardinals game.


----------



## JimInks

McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

1/2 Lane Dark Red and 1/2 C&D Black Cherry.....thanks @NightFish....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Highland Balls in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. They could have picked a better name for this. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Been a busy evening.


----------



## JimInks

Taking a short work break with a bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Braves lead the Mets 10-1. Suzy leads Molly in the eating Wild Salmon Florentine race.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. I might finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, nice sunny weather here in Athens with 24°C.










I am smoking Seasons Harvest time.


----------



## haebar

Haven't smoked a pipe for weeks due to a mouth issue, but started back Wednesday night at the Knoxville Pipe Club's meeting. Smoked some Samuel Gawith 1792 in an old Dunhill Billiard with a saddle stem. Also had some Semois that a friend on another forum grew himself (very good!).


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Have a bit to do today, and am getting ready to run a few errands.


----------



## Verdict

I need to find the time that Jim has to smoke more lol! Love your descriptions btw.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Home finally. Smoked two bowls of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem while I was out, and now I'll decide on a next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Motzek Highland Balls in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Kieler Freunde “Alte Hasen” in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Stanwell Design Choice. Reviewed in the Open a tin! thread.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after wonderful teriyaki, orange and sesame chicken dinner with a bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Mets and Braves playing.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## Piper

Recovering from Royal Yacht nic hit with Captain Black White in same (cleaned) Stanwell Design Choice bent Dublin with army mount and vulcanite stem. Sipping a Laphroaig 10 year old Scotch and listening to Sinatra channel on Pandora.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem. Mets and Braves are tied in the 10th.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. My friend Art made this tasty blend with McClelland tobaccos.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem. Phone chatting about the universe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, few clouds here in Athens and 20°C. I went down to the market for some tools and then back home for relaxation with










double Greek coffee and Captain Black Cherry.


----------



## JimInks

Part way though this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in over a year. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching Suzy and Molly fight over a cat nip toy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Talking to Mssr. Meadows himself. Teaching him the English language since he knows ******* pig Latin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Newminster #403 in a MM Washington with a forever stem,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Bank Dick starring W.C. Fields.


----------



## Stonedog

Home alone this weekend and the weather is beautiful!! I started off by breaking in the new Stanwell with a concoction of Carter Hill, Stanwell Vanilla and Irish Flake.

Then I moved on to Dunhill Flake in a Savinelli Saturnia.

On deck is a little Aged Burley Flake in an MM cob.


----------



## JimInks

2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. A bottle of Nesbit's Orange soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Kieler Freunde “Alte Hasen” in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Reds-Cardinals game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1981 Century (GBD Sub brand) natural egg with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. I've been going through this tin pretty quickly.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and baked potato dinner with freshly baked chocolate meringue pie for dessert. I'm about half way through this bowl of the illegally delicious Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## Matt_21

Just left work a bit early. Got home and lit up some C&D Black Gold Maple in a MM cob.
I just got an ok unce of the Black Gold Maple today and it smelled so good I had to try it.
I got an ounce of Haunted Book Shop too. Maybe tomorrow I'll try it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2006 C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Relaxing to Sinatra Radio on Pandora: lots of Ella, Astaire, Louis, Nat Cole, Dino, Dinah Washington, Billie, etc. as well as Frank. American songbook with great, big band arrangements. This music is really more from my parents era than mine but I grew up listening to it and have always loved it. 

Smoking Captain Black White in Karl Erik 1/4 bent apple.


----------



## Hitch12345

Cob full OF Annie Kake ,,,yum.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Red Sox getting no-hit tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: 2012 Virginia Spice in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Champlain in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. I did finish work though.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

First smoke of the day is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Suzy is bugging me for attention, while Molly's getting attention from m'lady. Earlier, they were batting cat nip toys around the den. Busy widdle kitty cats are they.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in an old medium bend grain etched Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Working outside before the rain....BOTB is in my MM Missouri Pride Cob....this certainly makes work a bit more pleasurable...if the rooster would pipe down, that'd be great...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## rvillegachapa

I am currently suffering from allergies this lovely Sunday morning, but my usual routine Sunday mornings is Dunhill Early Morning in a dedicated Lorenzo Spitfire pipe. I now have some cake build in it and it smokes nicely!


----------



## NightFish

GLP Chelsea Morning in my Sav Tortuga 673.


----------



## blackrabbit

Tambolaka in my clay tavern pipe. The tin note smells like barnyard boot scrapings. The taste is a deep earthiness with a somewhat creamy savoriness in the background and finish. Overall the taste and strength did not live up to the hype for me. Maybe the age has mellowed it, but the flavor is not as pronounced as I thought it would be and I think happy brown bogey and some other rope tobaccos are at least as strong. It does have a nice cigar like flavor to it. I do think it would make a nice base for mixing with other tobaccos which I will try next time I smoke a bowl of it. Thank you @OneStrangeOne ; for the opportunity to try it.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty clam chowder and grilled cheese sandwich lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS Luxury Twist in a Armentrout Bent Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Love the pipe, love the tobacco. Watching the Jays-Yankees game since the Braves and Mets are in a rain delay.


----------



## Verdict

Forgot what this is because I threw the bag away before writing this. Gonna finish it up though 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

G.L. Pease Abingdon.


----------



## SoCal Gunner

Not a pipe smoker, but I thought I'd drop these picture here from a tobacco shop in San Diego.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rain is here....seems time for some Haunted Bookshop in the Black Kathy and some Puff Piper catching up....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Motzek Highland Balls in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of 2006 C&D Yorktown in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching National Geographic Wild.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally Spring has arrived. 60F. Outside after a family birthday celebration. Smoking Peterson's Founders choice out of the Dunhill County Zulu.

I like this blend so much I ordered 4 more 100g tins as good pipe tobacco is becoming a bit of a scarcity.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and potatoes dinner with the last of the chocolate meringue pie for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching the Nats-Dodgers game on ESPN.


----------



## Piper

SoCal Gunner said:


> Not a pipe smoker, but I thought I'd drop these picture here from a tobacco shop in San Diego.


Those vintage pipes would make a meerschaum collector drool. If they've been colored by use, which is probably the case, they are really beautiful. The briar and some of the meers look as if they haves real amber stems! That is quite a find. Thanks for photographing them. It's great to know specimens like these are floating around out there waiting to be adopted.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

CD Yorktown in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

C&D String Duster in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## MattT

Lane 1Q followed by CAO Black on this lively Spring day here in MI.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

@Champagne InHand, glad to see you enjoying that beautiful Zulu.
@Hickorynut, that's one beautiful view you have from your back yard.

Inspired by @OneStrangeOne, I'm smoking GLP Abingdon in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 Anniversary Kake in a smooth medium bend 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish the eight ounce tin I opened over a year ago. Slow, but steady wins the race.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of McClelland No. 25 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Listening to The Beatles Channel on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Rainy stormy day = Pipe day....

Dunhill Nightcap with Guatemalan to kick it off....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> @Champagne InHand, glad to see you enjoying that beautiful Zulu.
> 
> @Hickorynut, that's one beautiful view you have from your back yard.
> 
> Inspired by @OneStrangeOne, I'm smoking GLP Abingdon in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


That's a side yard the river is at the bottom(wrap around porch)..back yard slopes to the river...thank you for the kind words 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Davidoff Green Mixture in a MM Country Gentleman courtesy of @Matt_21 with fresh coffee









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream in the Brog39 with KCUP du jour from my wife's stash.... I was too lazy to grind any beans....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Cold and rainy here.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Faygo Grape soda is my drink.


----------



## Shaver702

A little Carolina Delux









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking C&D Happy Hour in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, quiet night here in Athens with 18°C but the Meteo-guys say that expect 30°C the next days at noon.










Paladin Black Cherry.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Sasieni.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Pure Semois in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello 55 pot. One of my favorite blends.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific Mexican dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Have enough for part of a bowl. Home now and watching the Braves-Reds game.


----------



## Glacierman

G. L. Pease "Lagonda" in a Jobey calabash---the actual gourd with a meerschaum bowl. Even the wife likes it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. I may finish the night with this smoke since I have to get up very early tomorrow.


----------



## Hitch12345

Tried the Angler's Dream in a Stanwell half bent, seems to round out this mixture better than a cob.


----------



## JimInks

One more smoke before I sleep: Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in Dunhill county 4103.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill London Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Going to be out and about today, so I'll take this bend with me for when I can smoke. See you folks later.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match MM965 in a MM Legend Bent Cob with Iron Bean Skull....McClelland Backwoods Flake is drying in the plate....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## rvillegachapa

I had to go to work today, finally over my allergies probably be firing up some dominican glory or havana daydream this evening looking forward to my “ little bit of heaven”


----------



## Hickorynut

McClellands BlackWoods Flake in the Brog43...... @OneStrangeOne..I almost wish I had not smoked any McClelland Va's.........they are that good....


----------



## JimInks

Back home and now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Kutztown Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Chatting with an old buddy.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Heritage courtesy of @huffer33 in the Brog67 with Sumatran...this will get me to training time.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## rvillegachapa

C&D Habana Daydream in a EA Carey Magic Inch. I have been looking forward to this all day!


----------



## NightFish

GLP Key Largo in the Sav Tortuga 673. Really been loving this blend lately. Smoked some Shortcut to Mushrooms in a cob earlier this morning too.


----------



## rvillegachapa

NightFish said:


> GLP Key Largo in the Sav Tortuga 673. Really been loving this blend lately. Smoked some Shortcut to Mushrooms in a cob earlier this morning too.


You cant go wrong with Key Largo in my book!


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, it was Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner with the last of my open stash of Esoterica Dorchester in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching the Braves-Reds game.


----------



## greenmonster714

Thors Hammer

A homemade blend of pure wholeleaf tobacco. Thor's Hammer consists of 5 Tobaccos. I'll include the recipe just in case someone is interested in obtaining leaf and diving into the wholeleaf blending thing.

Thor's Hammer
4gram VA flue cured Red Tips
4gram VA Brightleaf Orange
4gram Aged Burley 4yr old
6gram Basma Oriental/Turkish
10gram Perique 4yr old
*This recipe will make a one ounce sampler size. Good amount for testing it out. It is best to age this one a little. I packed 8ounces into a quart mason jar and left it sit for a month. It gets better everytime I smoke it. Here's a pic with my fat little Italian pipe.


----------



## Piper

@greenmonster714, that is very ambitious of you. I'm still working my way through the commercial stuff lol. Good luck with your project.

Now smoking Sutliff Smooth Black and Golden Cavendish in chestnut Dunny panel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Brunello Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Braves tied up the game after being no-hit for 6 innings. Score is now 7-7.


----------



## Gigmaster

Burning some Davidoff Flake Medallion in my Comoy Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> McClellands BlackWoods Flake in the Brog43...... @OneStrangeOne..I almost wish I had not smoked any McClelland Va's.........they are that good....


I had mixed feelings about sending you something you can't get anymore, but as they say, better to have loved and lost than to have never loved!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I had mixed feelings about sending you something you can't get anymore, but as they say, better to have loved and lost than to have never loved!


I agree! but I still hate you in a good way.....ipe::razz:


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in Dunny apple.


----------



## NightFish

That Thor's Hamer looks awesome @greenmonster714.
Well done!:vs_clap::vs_closedeyes:


----------



## JimInks

About ten minutes or so away from smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem. Had to take a short work break to feed Molly and the feline eating machine, Suzy.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have 25 °C here in Athens. I wake-up early to do some work on my car and i feel a little bit tired so i seek some relaxation with double Greek coffee and my pipe.










McClelland Mc Ruspberry.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Costa Rican.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Tuggle Hall in the Rossi Vittoria Author now.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Time for Mad Dig Russo and lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mexican chili and cheese lunch with a bowl of 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Another rainy day here.


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream to break in my new Castello hawkbill. Smokes like a dream ROTT. I'm detecting a Kendal essence in this tobacco I never noticed before. The flavor is similar to the the essence added to GLP Stonehenge. Although I don't mind the perfumey flavor in small doses, I hope it doesn't ghost the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

G&H Scotch Mixture in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

For a change of pace, Sutliff Molto Dolce in an Andrea Gigliucci acorn.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Phone chatting with an old coot!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

HU Director's Cut courtesy of @huffer33 in Varese with ice water...where has @JohnBrody15 been??

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting with a old friend.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> HU Director's Cut courtesy of @*huffer33* in Varese with ice water...where has @*JohnBrody15* been??
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


How are you liking that Directors Cut?

Enjoyed a terrific salmon and potatoes dinner with freshly baked oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert. Now smoking Brunello Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Watching the Braves-Reds game.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> How are you liking that Directors Cut?
> 
> Enjoyed a terrific salmon and potatoes dinner with freshly baked oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert. Now smoking Brunello Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Watching the Braves-Reds game.


I like it, but I can tell I haven't gotten close to pulling all the flavors in this blend. These boyz have poured on a bunch of new to me blends over the last week or so, I am afraid I am mixing them up.

This blend and the Two Friends Heritage are going to have a jar in the rotation. The aged PS Flake from Nathan is night and day to the relatively young tobacco I had in rotation.

This has been eye opening. Thankfully, I can have pleasure while I work with my pipes...


----------



## Piper

My Mixture 965 in Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's time
Year 2000 GL Pease Samarra
































I've been a bit concerned about this tin for a while now, it seems that this style of tins are notorious for rusting out from the inside, quite a few folks have popped a top recently only to find that not only was the tin compromised the tobacco was ruined.
I am grateful that this one is in perfect condition! The aroma is intoxicating!


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's time
> Year 2000 GL Pease Samarra
> 
> I've been a bit concerned about this tin for a while now, it seems that this style of tins are notorious for rusting out from the inside, quite a few folks have popped a top recently only to find that not only was the tin compromised the tobacco was ruined.
> I am grateful that this one is in perfect condition! The aroma is intoxicating!


Wow! 18 years old. Glad it's pristine. You gotta let us know how it smokes.:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Christmas Blend 2011 in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. Getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Wow! 18 years old. Glad it's pristine. You gotta let us know how it smokes.:vs_cool:


Double ditto on this!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke Gotham Court in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly. We named our cat after Molly McGee.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece and the sunny Athens, this is a Greek hand made pipe completely modified.










Briar Patch Black Velvet.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep and have about a third of a bowl left of Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Watching Tales of Manhattan with a host of stars, including EGR.


----------



## Hickorynut

When you are awake...out of curiosity why Anglers Dream last?


JimInks said:


> Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in the Varese with Guatemalan









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish

I'm not a real chemist but I play one on TV (at least one of those things is true).

Anyway ... here's a shot from yesterday. I took a break from work to puff a bowl of Plum Pudding in a cob, check out the marsh behind our chem lab, and do a little bird watching. I actually didn't see a single bird but the constant chorus from the hidden ones was fascinating.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A can of the amazingly delicious Hansen's Mandarin Line soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Reds game.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> When you are awake...out of curiosity why Anglers Dream last?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It just seems like a decent flavorful last smoke much of the time. I prefer a less complicated smoke for the end of the day.

Now smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. A bottle of Dr. Pepper made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> I'm not a real chemist but I play one on TV (at least one of those things is true).
> 
> Anyway ... here's a shot from yesterday. I took a break from work to puff a bowl of Plum Pudding in a cob, check out the marsh behind our chem lab, and do a little bird watching. I actually didn't see a single bird but the constant chorus from the hidden ones was fascinating.


So what exactly are you cooking up in that "chem lab" LOL?

Seriously, you really do live in spectacular country. I'm reading a great book that just came out-The Overstory by Richard Powers-that you might really like. It takes place, in part, in the old growth forests of the Pacific Northwest but is really about the mystery and magnitude of nature, particularly of trees (hence the overstory as opposed to the understory. In any case, the book is way more interesting than my description makes it sound. It's spectacularly written and a page-turner.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Back Down South in a Carey Magic Inch. While I don't dislike this blend.....it doesn't really do anything for me. I am going to mix the last couple bowls left into my BOTB mix....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Comptons York Full Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Verdict

Buttered rum today! Really enjoying piping. So much easier to puff a bit then go do what I need to do 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


Prefacing the Three Nuns...with "MacBaren" caused me to go see why. What a history "Three Nuns" has!

This thread always provides fun research and reading......:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baked ziti dinner with a bowl of the tremendously delicious Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Wish I had a lot of tins of this in the cellar, but a friend graciously sent me a sample to smooth my soul.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Time to claw my way back in here. Solani Aged Burley Flake in Rossi 8123.

Sorry @UBC03 there are dog feet in my pic.


----------



## Piper

PS LNF in the new Castello. This bowl also has a faint taste of Lakeland. The pipe was brand new but it must be the source of the floral taste. Doesn't bother me. Maybe this is what they mean when they say new Castellos smoke sweet. Luckily it seems to be fading.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti Blend W in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler’s Dream smooth straight 1949 Yellow Bowl Century Model Lovat with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the BBC.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray Caribbean Dreams.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, and as I watch the Babe, I'm almost finished smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

HU Makhuwa courtesy of @huffer33..in Black Kathy. First bowl...smells like a chocolate bar!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish

Piper said:


> So what exactly are you cooking up in that "chem lab" LOL?
> 
> Seriously, you really do live in spectacular country. I'm reading a great book that just came out-The Overstory by Richard Powers-that you might really like. It takes place, in part, in the old growth forests of the Pacific Northwest but is really about the mystery and magnitude of nature, particularly of trees (hence the overstory as opposed to the understory. In any case, the book is way more interesting than my description makes it sound. It's spectacularly written and a page-turner.


There are both good things and bad things about living out here. It's pretty rural so jobs can be hard to find and it's technically classified as a temperate rainforest so it's pretty soggy most of the year. We love the tight nit community, mesmerizing natural environment, and have been able to find plenty of work so we're happy.

The Overstory sounds like my kind of book. I'll check it out. Thanks for the tip. I stayed up way too late last night reading The Invisible Man by H.G. Wells, made it through a little over 100 pages of the 130 page book. I'm hoping that this bowl of Plum Pudding SR in my Sav 320 will carry me through the rest of it.

And yes, I work in a chem lab when I'm not fishing. We do a lot of things but focus mostly on botanical extracts.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.​


----------



## JimInks

Smoking half a bowl of 2009 Hamburger Veermaster in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. This will finish the sample. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure sugar is my drink. Getting set to go to work.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Dunny tanshell.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Long time since I posted. Mostly because I smoke the same 2 or 3 blends over and over. Today however in light of watching one of my favorite old movies last night, I remembered a tin of tobacco I had not opened yet. 
So.. Now smoking Kramer's Blend for Carey Grant. Which according to the package is their house English blend, with a touch of Irish aromatic for sweetness. 

So far it's pretty good, not something I'd want to smoke all day but certainly enjoyable and less aromatic than I expected. I'm terrible at picking out flavors, but it definitely has that Smokey English feel, and I'm guessing this is the aromatic effect, but while I don't taste a hint of mint, smoking it gives you the same mouth feel like you would have if you had a mild mint in your mouth. It's rather pleasant. Having sweet tea is my drink. 

I have to say on a whole it's been a pleasant surprise. I didn't read any reviews or anything about this blend. I simply saw blend for Carey Grant and being a fan had to grab a tin... I mean the EGR blend is awesome, so I took a chance. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

@Alrightdriver, glad to see you posting over her again. I've never heard of that blend but I'm a fan of Cary Grant too (who isn't). Your description is too good to languish here. Cut and paste it to the "Open a tin!" thread so we can reference it when we need something minty-which according to my wife is pretty often.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Long time since I posted. Mostly because I smoke the same 2 or 3 blends over and over. Today however in light of watching one of my favorite old movies last night, I remembered a tin of tobacco I had not opened yet.
> So.. Now smoking Kramer's Blend for Carey Grant. Which according to the package is their house English blend, with a touch of Irish aromatic for sweetness.
> 
> So far it's pretty good, not something I'd want to smoke all day but certainly enjoyable and less aromatic than I expected. I'm terrible at picking out flavors, but it definitely has that Smokey English feel, and I'm guessing this is the aromatic effect, but while I don't taste a hint of mint, smoking it gives you the same mouth feel like you would have if you had a mild mint in your mouth. It's rather pleasant. Having sweet tea is my drink.
> 
> I have to say on a whole it's been a pleasant surprise. I didn't read any reviews or anything about this blend. I simply saw blend for Carey Grant and being a fan had to grab a tin... I mean the EGR blend is awesome, so I took a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I've looked at that one a couple times.  Thanks for getting back in here!


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream in the Brog48 with foo-foo fizzy water. In hindsight, the water was a bad idea as it totally destroyed my taster for this bowl. 

The good news is I have a couple ounces


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> I've looked at that one a couple times.  Thanks for getting back in here!


Wasn't really a matter of getting back, I was just smoking Elizabethan and nightcap pretty much exclusively, and didn't see the point of posting the same 2 over And over. I'm not the best for describing a tobacco, but I hope I helped enable good enough. Lord knows everyone else here has enabled me plenty. Lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Long time since I posted. Mostly because I smoke the same 2 or 3 blends over and over. Today however in light of watching one of my favorite old movies last night, I remembered a tin of tobacco I had not opened yet.
> So.. Now smoking Kramer's Blend for Carey Grant. Which according to the package is their house English blend, with a touch of Irish aromatic for sweetness.
> 
> So far it's pretty good, not something I'd want to smoke all day but certainly enjoyable and less aromatic than I expected. I'm terrible at picking out flavors, but it definitely has that Smokey English feel, and I'm guessing this is the aromatic effect, but while I don't taste a hint of mint, smoking it gives you the same mouth feel like you would have if you had a mild mint in your mouth. It's rather pleasant. Having sweet tea is my drink.
> 
> I have to say on a whole it's been a pleasant surprise. I didn't read any reviews or anything about this blend. I simply saw blend for Carey Grant and being a fan had to grab a tin... I mean the EGR blend is awesome, so I took a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Don't let repetition of smokes bother you. Post them, man!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog, about ready to fire up the grill, if I time this right about the time I put the jalapeños on the wife will get home from work and offer to fix the rest of the side dishes


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful barbecue and fries dinner with the last of this sample of Brunello Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Had oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Made with a few McClelland blends. Very delicious.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## Piper

WO Larsen 1864 in Dunny dog, listening to Sinatra Radio on Pandora and sipping Sanpellegrino grapefruit soda.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Also, just finished eating some spaghetti and am deciding on my next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Casey, Crime Photographer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Phone chatting about all the right things.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Guarana.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2:in the Brog67 with New England Breakfast Blend Coffee....makes working much more enjoyable. Listening to Luke Slaughter....










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Vintage Samarra (2000) in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







I am a little surprised that the Latakia is still as prominent as it is, I was expecting that it would be almost nonexistent, it does seem to blend into the background after about the first quarter, I haven't really picked up any of the Perique yet and the Va's have a stewed fruit note. Very smooth and creamy, if I didn't know any better I would think that this had some cigar leaf in it. This is only my third bowl and I'm sure I will pick up more nuance's as I work thru it.

It looks like today is a tree trimming, grass mowing, truck maintenance, bill paying, proposal writing, dog washing kinda Saturday.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Been a busy morning so far. Got a new mystery blend to review, and cant wait to get at it. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty pot roast lunch and am now exploring the new to me MacBaren HH "Mystery Blend" in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a military mount horn ferrule and black vulcanite stem. Writing a review for blend, which will be announced at the Chicago Pipe Show.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Crown Achievement bent pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Getting ready to watch the Cubs-Brewers game on this beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Enjoyed a tasty pot roast lunch and am now exploring the new to me MacBaren HH "Mystery Blend" in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a military mount horn ferrule and black vulcanite stem. Writing a review for blend, which will be announced at the Chicago Pipe Show.


Jim, we'll all be looking forward to your review and the launch of the new HH blend.:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH “Mystery Blend” in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Suzy is wondering why I'm not paying attention to her. I wondering why she didn't all her salmon. Molly's busy snoozin' by my feet.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the D-Backs-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. This will get me to pizza time.


----------



## NightFish

Dunhill Aperitif in the Sav 311 poker with a glass of Whistle Pig Rye. About to get some skirt steak on the grill. Haven't been back to this blend in a while. Such a nice easygoing somke.


----------



## gtechva

Big and Burley in the Bones Fat Author, raspberry vodka and diet coke


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Dunhill Aperitif in the Sav 311 poker with a glass of Whistle Pig Rye. About to get some skirt steak on the grill. Haven't been back to this blend in a while. Such a nice easygoing somke.


Mmmmmm....rye...why didn't I think of that!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Had pizza for dinner, and for dessert, m'lady made an apple cinnamon raisin pie that just can't be beat. I'm relaxing with a bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Yankees-Angels game before I go to work.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third left of this bowl of Wilke No. 24 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Gangbusters.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Sunflowered Meer,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking days with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Am part way through my after lunch smoke, which is MacBaren HH “Mystery Blend” in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Working on a review for it. Can't announce what it is yet, but I like it. A bottle of Faygo Grape soda is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Solani 633 in a Arementrout bent apple


----------



## NightFish

Penzance in a small clay pipe. Yet another attempt to understand the allure of this famous blend.
It wasn't bad but, to be completely honest, I enjoyed last nights bowl of Dunhill Aperitif much more.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Gonna give this another shot. Crossing my fingers :grin2: Gonna need some more practice on the pipe side of things. I let the tobacco dry for 20 minutes and I still find myself having to relight every 3 or 4 puffs. I'm not giving up though.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian (last of this 4oz jar) in Dunhill cumberland 1/4 bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## NightFish

Gumby-cr said:


> Gonna give this another shot. Crossing my fingers :grin2: Gonna need some more practice on the pipe side of things. I let the tobacco dry for 20 minutes and I still find myself having to relight every 3 or 4 puffs. I'm not giving up though.


If you're having a hard time keeping it lit one thing you could try is lightly tamping *while* you puff, rather than tamping between puffs. It's similar to the venturi effect and can help keep the fire alive when it's right on the verge of going out. You can also try laying 2 fingers over the top of the bowl leaving just little cracks for the air to get by for the same effect when you're not tamping.

Don't give up! Soon you'll be puffing happily along without even having to think about it.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in no name 2nd from earlier this morning.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This short smoke will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and mashed potatoes dinner with the last of this sample of MacBaren Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic stem. The apple cinnamon raisin pie will follow when I recover from the big steak dinner. Watching the Yankees-Angels game.


----------



## Hitch12345

Old Fashoned 759 GBD poker..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Reserve du Patron in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Going to work in a couple minutes.


----------



## JimInks

About a minute or two away from smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Great Gildersleeve.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Taking a very short work break to feed Suzy, who is relentless when she wants more wet food.


----------



## ebnash

Gumby-cr said:


> Gonna give this another shot. Crossing my fingers :grin2: Gonna need some more practice on the pipe side of things. I let the tobacco dry for 20 minutes and I still find myself having to relight every 3 or 4 puffs. I'm not giving up though.


Takes time to get the hang of things, but when you find a tobacco you love and get familiar with how it wants to be handled, it's all worth it.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done, and so is the pizza I snacked on. Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, few clouds in the sky of Athens and 24°C.










Tordenskjold Extra Light.


----------



## Verdict

Little bit of 1q this morning!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Peterson silver cap.


----------



## Gumby-cr

ebnash said:


> Takes time to get the hang of things, but when you find a tobacco you love and get familiar with how it wants to be handled, it's all worth it.


I tried to take up piping back in 2014 and still have a few blends of Frog Morton still sealed from then. Being a full bodied cigar smoker it's weird that I find to like Virginia pipe tobacco most so far. Isn't that like the lightest strength tobacco for pipe smokers? I have a lot to learn on this side of the tobacco fence :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Awake against my will, but at least it wasn't at gun point!! So, I'm smoking MacBaren “Mystery Blend” in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## ebnash

Gumby-cr said:


> I tried to take up piping back in 2014 and still have a few blends of Frog Morton still sealed from then. Being a full bodied cigar smoker it's weird that I find to like Virginia pipe tobacco most so far. Isn't that like the lightest strength tobacco for pipe smokers? I have a lot to learn on this side of the tobacco fence :grin2:


I don't know if you can really equate strength of pipe tobacco to specific types. Like anything else, whether it be cigars, wine, beer, foods, your tastes will change and develop based on what your smoking and what your experimenting with along the way. I've heard multiple people who have smoked for years say they hated certain blends at some time and years later, they retried and loved them.

There are no rules...


----------



## Hickorynut

HU Director's Cut in a MM Country Gentleman with a new Danish bit...bout' ready to switch to ice water....or maybe I'll make some Southern Breeze Sweet Tea....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lunch with a bowl of The original 2011 H&H Black House that won the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Pepsi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Mad Dog Russo is on the MLB channel at the top of the hour.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem Watching the Mad Dog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Phone chatting with the fella who sent me the sample of two year old FVF. Kutztown Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink as I work.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of Tuggle Hall in the Brittania....now working on a bowl of BOTB in the Brog48....it'll be a long work night so I'll be planning a few more...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hitch12345

Stanwell with Angler's Dream,,, Few more days but it look as though the Prince will win this one.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat loaf and mashed potatoes dinner (recipe from my friend Art), and am part way through this bowl of W.O. Larsen My Own Blend 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Rich, rich English blend. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Dodgers-D-Backs game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Perfection Plug Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Taking the evening off from working, and am phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. This will end my smoking day with any luck.


----------



## haebar

Up at 4:00 this morning and smoking a bowl of GH Dark Bird's Eye in a Comoy's Guildhall billiard. Drinking Maxwell House Morning Blend with a little extra kick to it. Going to work an hour early this morning.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, wonderful sunny day in Athens with 29°C. It's 1st of May today so a visit in a Cafe was a "must".










Black & Elegant Vanille.


----------



## Shaver702

An early morning puff...









Looking for my dog that confused my cigar for a stick......Dang Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Off to do various things with a bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. See you folks later today.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally Spring has come. We tend to jump into Summer here. I know because all the road construction crews set up yesterday.

It's 72F and sunny. I was able to enjoy a bowl of RO Acadian VaPer in my Dunhill County Zulu this morning.

More Peterson's founders blend in my Peterson's green spigot while driving my new Jeep.









I do miss my Mango Tango Trailhawk But I just was putting on any mikes do I switched to a lease. The hound likes the extra room too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Nice ride!


----------



## Hickorynut

Glad you finally got a weather break @Champagne InHand. ...

AJ's VaPer in the Brog39....Up from a nap...I feel another coming on......









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

1st of May isn't only happiness for my house because a day like this my father-in-law died from leukemia. Also a day like this Ayrton Senna died due to his mechanics fault. I raised a glass or red wine in the dinner and now a bowl with Treasures of Ireland Shannon to their memory.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Glad to finally be back home.


----------



## JimInks

Just ate an wonderful salad and am now smoking Amphora Virginia in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and baked bean dinner with a bowl of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Mets game for a while before I get to work.


----------



## MattT

Breaking in the recently acquired Brebbia Ninja. She smokes great..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

MattT said:


> Breaking in the recently acquired Brebbia Ninja. She smokes great..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Almost forgot, there's Lane 1-Q in there...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello shape 55 vergin.


----------



## Matt_21

Great looking pipe!


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Great looking pipe!


Thanks @Matt_21. I like your new Brebbia too. :smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Thanks @Matt_21. I like your new Brebbia too. :smile2:


I havent posted any new ones since the lot I bought. Maybe other Matt?


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> I havent posted any new ones since the lot I bought. Maybe other Matt?


Yikes, you're right! My apologies to you and @MattT. But I do like almost every pipe I see on this thread. So much variety and artistry in the pipe-making world.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for one more bowl, durn it.


----------



## Piper

End of this jar of HH Vintage Syrian in an Amorelli pot.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now it's Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem Going back to work. Listening to Lum and Abner.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Peterson Wild Atlantic in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Relaxing for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T 13.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through my last smoke of the day: D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's lineup,
2012 Penzance in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin - morning drive
Two Timer Gold in a Stanwell Featherweight
2016 St James Flake in a Crown Achievement bent pot
2015 Oak Alley in a Baraccini bent billiard


----------



## Brownbeer

*Morgan Bones Stubby*

Thanks to OneStrangeOne was smoking some Dunhill Flake yesterday 
in my new Morgan Bones Stubby for my birthday.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut

MacBaren Plumcake courtesy of @huffer33 in the Brog67. Good easy going smoke!......









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash

Solani Aged Burley in my homemade pipe. Really enjoying this after drying a couple days in a baggy with a paper towel.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Really enjoyed some Highland Snowflake from @OneStrangeOne in my MM Legend Cob yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

McClelland Blackwoods Flake courtesy of @OneStrangeOne with sweet tea...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. It's lunch time.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren “Mystery Blend” in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Had a great morning reading the Word, drinking coffee and smoking some Pete Stokkebye Black Truffle from @OneStrangeOne! On a side note his name seems to get tagged quite a bit on here!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Watching the Red Sox-Royals game.


----------



## huffer33

Hickorynut said:


> MacBaren Plumcake courtesy of @huffer33 in the Brog67. Good easy going smoke!......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


You're making me jealous!

I'm going to go have a cigar today, but things are finally picking up here weather wise and I have free time coming soon, so I'll be back in here in a regular basis soon. I've been missing you all on the pipe side (and still have a new pipe to try)!


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in 1966 Dunhill shell bent billiard. A gorgeous spring day with summer temps but no humidity.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a long stem acorn.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful quesadilla dinner with lemon meringue pie for dessert. About a quarter way through this bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Braves-Mets game, but will have to listen to the rest when I go to work.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Not much left in the tin.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking the original year 2011 Sutliff Luxury Balkan Blend 957 that won third place in the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## NightFish

Sitting on the deck in the dark and getting into my first ever bowl of Bengal Slices in a Sav Roma 320. About to listen to Per Jensen talk about the upcoming release of Mac Baren HH Burley Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break to feed Suzy and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of this stash of Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Back to work, now.
@NightFish: the "Mystery Bend" I have been smoking lately is the HH Burley Flake. I'll post a review this weekend at TR.com.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Long day here.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece.










Poul Winslow Harlekin.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Watching Quick Pitch on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finishing up this bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a MM bent Legend....contemplating what is next...been a busy 36 hours....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Davidoff Green Mixture in Varese with Iron Bean Rage.....I think some PS Luxury Bullseye is next...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Vlad the Enabler @OneStrangeOne showered me with some "aged" baccy.....I cam almost hear him chuckle...."I thought you might like some aged tobacco"

The PS Luxury Bullseye Flake on the right is my stock (about 8-9 mos)...the left is from 2012....yeah, I think it's gonna be good! In Black Kathy with Sweet tea









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl away from finishing McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Watching the Braves pound the Mets 6-0 in the 5th. Also keeping tabs on the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Heavenly Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Matt_21

Some Mississippi River.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat loaf and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Watching the White Sox-Twins game.


----------



## Piper

Okay, someone sent me a fresh tin of an unobtainable without identifying himself! I'm smoking it now—Solani Aged Burley Flake—in my old Dunhill bruyere pot. And loving it. But I intend to get to the bottom of this clandestine operation.


----------



## ebnash




----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for a couple more bowls.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Forseti bent Billiard,


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Okay, someone sent me a fresh tin of an unobtainable without identifying himself! I'm smoking it now-Solani Aged Burley Flake-in my old Dunhill bruyere pot. And loving it. But I intend to get to the bottom of this clandestine operation.


A veritable skittles farting Unicorn parade......Everyone loves a parade!:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Couple minutes away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Wilke Commander in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Windsail Platinum in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Greece, the sun is present in Athens with 27°C.










Astleys Cavendish Club No 66.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in a MM Country Gentleman with a Danish bit. I'm really liking this bit....may have to go the forever bit route since I haven't killed any of my cobs.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Elizabethan in the Tilshead Pot . I haven't found my stride with this pipe yet...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Dunhill Elizabethan in the Tilshead Pot . I haven't found my stride with this pipe yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


The Tilshead was a great smoker for me but the Sasieni was a challenge. It has a broad shallow bowl that takes a long time to break in. But I have faith in you pal! :wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Bronze in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Internet is finally running again.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Bright CR Flake Coconut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Off to run a couple errands with a bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Match Nightcap in a MM Country Gentleman with a Danish bit. I'm really liking this bit....may have to go the forever bit route since I haven't killed any of my cobs.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I finally broke down and bought one, well worth it IMO, changes the look and feel of my cobs.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall in the Brog48 with foo-foo water! I see a light at the end of the day...I think?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Home again, and now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken marsala dinner with strawberry short cake for dessert. I'm almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Braves-Giants game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Watch City Slices in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## ebnash

Is the Danish bit a little more stout? I can’t even smoke my Cobb right now cause the bit is clamped. Plastic is like soft cheese on that thing.


----------



## poppajon75

Some Captain Black Gold from @UBC03 after dinner in the beautiful English panel from @MattT. I initially set out what I thought would be enough for half a bowl, but boy was I wrong. I added enough to make it about 3/4. The capacity of this bowl is huge. If I were to fill it up, I could smoke on it all day lol. The gold is really good to me. A very light, sweet, smooth smoke. A great room note. The wife actually likes it. Bonus! The pipe is performing flawlessly. Thank you gentlemen!























Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut

​


ebnash said:


> Is the Danish bit a little more stout? I can't even smoke my Cobb right now cause the bit is clamped. Plastic is like soft cheese on that thing.


Yes, notably so. Better plastic also they are cheap!

That being said, I am seriously considering a forever stem....:grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Skandivanik Regular in a 2015 smooth unfinished Savinelli 320KS author with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Motzek Kieler Freunde “Alte Hasen” in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Taking a short work break to stretch the legs and feed Suzy. Molly's snoozin' in the other studio chair.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work, enjoyed a tasty snack, and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## gtechva

John Patton Quadruple Virginia in the Morgan Bones Fat Author and coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Duca


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the venerated Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for most of a bowl. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Busy day so far.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson's Founders blend in the Pete's green spigot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled roast beef sandwich and am about to light up a bowl of Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Yankees-Indians game on the XM.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, we had rain this afternoon here in Athens.










_In memory of Cretan Elias Spadidakis, or as he was known, Louis Tikas, he was staged a statue in the town of Trinidad, Colorado, USA.
Luis Tikas was murdered by the Colorado National Guard on April 20, 1914, during the long labor strike at the Rockefeller mines in Llanduo, near the town of Trinidad, south of the state.
The official unveiling of the statue is scheduled for June 23rd.
The unveiling will be accompanied by events, while the day will be honored with declarations by the State of Colorado and Denver City._

Tonight i raised a glass of wine and a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic in my corn cob for my fellow countryman.

Woody Guthrie: Ludlow Massacre


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, we had rain this afternoon here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _In memory of Cretan Elias Spadidakis, or as he was known, Louis Tikas, he was staged a statue in the town of Trinidad, Colorado, USA.
> Luis Tikas was murdered by the Colorado National Guard on April 20, 1914, during the long labor strike at the Rockefeller mines in Llanduo, near the town of Trinidad, south of the state.
> The official unveiling of the statue is scheduled for June 23rd.
> The unveiling will be accompanied by events, while the day will be honored with declarations by the State of Colorado and Denver City._
> 
> Tonight i raised a glass of wine and a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic in my corn cob for my fellow countryman.
> 
> Woody Guthrie: Ludlow Massacre


Sid, you are truly a renaissance man-blogger, YouTuber, pipe craftsman, photographer, historian and patriot. We're lucky to have you here. :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through the last of this sample of late ‘80s Rattray’s 7 Reserve in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Enjoying some Hiland Snowflake from @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

I really need to branch out more. Considering Dunhill is supposed to be leaving us... but Elizabethan in the sav 311 poker. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Little bit of buttered rum today. Still not really enjoying this one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I enjoyed baby back ribs and potatoes dinner with strawberry short cake for dessert. Just finished a couple phone calls and this bowl of Rotary Superior in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great Choice! I smoke at least 2-3 bowls of SJF a week!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Going to post the review very soon.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

OneStrangeOne said:


> Great Choice! I smoke at least 2-3 bowls of SJF a week!


I like it! How long do you leave it before smoking it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Going to post the review very soon.


Looking forward to your review and the release of this one! Pretty sure it's gonna fit in my wheelhouse!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

akpreacherplayz said:


> I like it! How long do you leave it before smoking it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The batch I'm Smoking now is from August of 16. IMO it does get better with time but it starts out very good! 
Once you start finding blends you like just get an extra one or two to set back, it doesn't take long!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

OneStrangeOne said:


> The batch I'm Smoking now is from August of 16. IMO it does get better with time but it starts out very good!
> 
> Once you start finding blends you like just get an extra one or two to set back, it doesn't take long!


Thanks but I meant out to dry out so it burns better?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

akpreacherplayz said:


> Thanks but I meant out to dry out so it burns better?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, gotcha! It stays pretty humid around here most of the time so I use a small desk lamp with the bulb about 4-5" above the tobacco anywhere from 30 min to an hour. Without the lamp I can leave it out overnight and it'll still be wetter than I like. I prefer it just shy of crunchy.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ah, gotcha! It stays pretty humid around here most of the time so I use a small desk lamp with the bulb about 4-5" above the tobacco anywhere from 30 min to an hour. Without the lamp I can leave it out overnight and it'll still be wetter than I like. I prefer it just shy of crunchy.


Ok thanks that helps a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #1 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking half a bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. This will finish the sample.


----------



## NightFish

Dreams of Kadath in a Sav 311 poker.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching the Mariners-Angels game, tied 6-6 in the 9th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. The Mariners just tied the game in the 11th, 8-8. Each team has scored in the 9th, 10th and 11th.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 1970’s smooth Savinelli Non Pareil 9574 Oom Paul with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Terror By Night with Rathbone and Bruce.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. I may finish the night with this smoke. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Too cold to go outside for a cigar so I'm smoking Solani Aged Burley Flake again in the Karl Erik bent apple. I travel light, maybe too light: only one tobacco and two pipes. Luckily this burley is terrific. Thanks again @ebnash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Marble Kake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,







On a side note since I broke down and ordered an Old Boy last week, my Xikar Pipeline has worked almost flawlessly, I think I might have had to roll the wheel twice one time in four days, go figure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Watch City Slices in a MM Washington Cob with a Forever stem,


----------



## ebnash

The deck is begging for a pipe smoking. Maiden voyage of my new Stanwell and Solani Aged Burley. This thing is a smoker, for sure.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> On a side note since I broke down and ordered an Old Boy last week, my Xikar Pipeline has worked almost flawlessly, I think I might have had to roll the wheel twice one time in four days, go figure.


Nathan, I literally have the same thing going on this morning. I ordered an Old Boy last week and my pipeline is performing flawlessly this morning. These machines are getting smarter.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Back in 1928 a cruise ship made a stop in Crete of Greece and when it departed for the rest of the tour a father by surprise found that by a misunderstanding his boy has been left behind! Suddenly the local people found a 12 year old black boy crying alone in the dock, due to their hospitality spirit they took care of him giving shelter food and a small job to earn his pocket money. After 6 months the boy travelled back to USA to find his family but those 6 months learned some Greek language phrases and when he became a musician he took a Greek song of 1920 era that heard those days back in Crete and put his music style on it.

Ladies and Gentlemen here is Slim Gaillard and the song "Tee Say Mallee" ["τι σε μελλει"] which means in Greek "why do you care?"






I am smoking W.O. Larsen Indigo Easy Flake in an Olive pipe with 6mm balsa filter, cool water beside .


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Been busy throwing cat nip toys and ear plugs for Suzy and Molly to run after while watching the Giants beating the Braves 4-1 in the 6th. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Suzy got tired of running around the den, and now wants to lay on this computer. I think she's a bit jealous.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

That always seems to be the way it works.


OneStrangeOne said:


> H&H Marble Kake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,
> View attachment 210282
> 
> On a side note since I broke down and ordered an Old Boy last week, my Xikar Pipeline has worked almost flawlessly, I think I might have had to roll the wheel twice one time in four days, go figure.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Smoking some Dunhill EMP this afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Smoking Dunhill Flake in a Rossi 8123. Sitting out on the deck watching birds going back and forth feeding the hatchlings in the birdhouse. We have a homemade birdhouse on a redwood that grows through our deck. It came with the property when we bought 5 years ago. Last couple years we’ve noticed that some small birds actually use this as a nest every year. Last week we started hearing the chirping of babies. Now, all day long mom and dad go back and forth bringing food for the babies.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dang it more pipe envy.....  now the misses wants a tree through the porch....smh....


ebnash said:


> The deck is begging for a pipe smoking. Maiden voyage of my new Stanwell and Solani Aged Burley. This thing is a smoker, for sure.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Enjoying some HH Marble Kake from @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Mixture, Scottish Blend in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## _stormin_

Having a bowl of Peterson Summertime 2015 on the deck while enjoying a glass of 1997 Grahams port. Celebrating a successful dinner of home made pappardelle tossed with a great olive oil, garlic, minced anchovies and parsley, all topped with (possibly too much) grated parmigiano reggiano. Don't worry though, I had some broccoli on the side, so it was a totally healthy meal.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful New York strip steak and pintos with a bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. The strawberry shortcake will be ready before long, but I couldn't put off smoking in the meantime.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the incredibly delicious Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Hilands Snowflake in a Nording partially rusticated. Sherman could care less...


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a couple more bowls. Cubs and Cards are tied 2-2 in the 9th.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Motzek Highland Balls in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. The Cubs just rook a lead over the Cards in the 14th inning.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third left of the bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Erinmore Balkan Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Busy morning so far... La Gloria Cubana in the Rossi Vittoria Author with French Roast....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish

Was going to go salmon fishing today but the bite really sucks right now. Decided to stay home and smoke Frog Morton in my OMS Dublin instead. The salmon will have to wait for another day.


----------



## Piper

McClelland Easy Street in Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early ‘70s Edgeworth Cavendish Rich Aromatic (Gold) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching The Stranger starring Orson Welles and Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## Hickorynut

Fixing a bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman with fresh coffee. Saw a post thar the new HH Burley should be available in a couple days.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Stokkebye LNF in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## Matt_21

Just started this bowl of Wilke Black Raspberry. 
No idea what the pipe is but it's beautiful.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Dinner's running late, so I have time for this bowl! Watching the Reds-Mets game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and cheese potatoes casserole with a bowl of Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Ruby.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Just started this bowl of Wilke Black Raspberry.
> No idea what the pipe is but it's beautiful.


Nice Pipe!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

2006 McClelland English Cavendish courtesy of @Matt21 in the Brog43....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Getting ready to run errands with m'lady today. See you folks later on.


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Nice Pipe!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks. The sunlight made it look a bit more red than it is but, I agree. It's a beaut.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed an excellent chicken parmesan dinner and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game while making hate mail packages.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of McCranie’s 1983 Red Ribbon in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. It's been delicious!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## MattT

Stonehaven in the Brebbia Ninja tonight.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Smoking the Tambolaka I received from Nathan. Loaded a full bowl in my homemade pipe. This stuff handle like dry crumbly tree bark. It does not compress in the bowl like typical tobacco. It has a very earthy and meaty smell but it not at all offensive to me.

it is plenty dry, I assume because it has serious age on it. Having said that, it took about 10 minutes to get a charred top enough to tamp and get a decent smoke going. It literally through spark up out of the bowl while lighting. The first tastes of this smoke coat your mouth with a dry burn like dried habanero. It was a little overwhelming at first and then settled down or I acclimated. The taste is pretty horrible and the retro will burn your nose hairs right out of your nostrils. Not one to retro, in my opinion, but it's the only way I get any flavor. That flavor is indiscernible, but unpleasant. I don't know how to describe it, but I don't like it. I decide to soldier on any way.

Out of nowhere the nicotine hits you like a Mike ztyson uppercut. I had to put the pipe down and regroup. I never get nicotine hit, but I feel like I'm going to fall over if I stand up. It doesn't affect me for long, but when zip relight and get a nice smoke going again, I pretty quickly down for the count again. I can't be sure, but I swear Pink Floyd is playing Comfortably Numb in the background. Not in a good way, either. It's in the way where you start worrying if your going feel normal ever again. Put the pipe back down Andy in a few minutes , it's worn off.

I think that's enough for me. If you want to get high, try this tobacco. I'm going to pass for now and regroup.

I think the Indonesians must have developed and used this tobacco when they were seeking a "Vision Quest". Myself, I have no interest in finding my spirit animal.

I can hostels say this is the strongest leaf I've experienced. WICKED!

I appreciate the opportunity @OneStrangeOne This might very well be why you are the "Strange One" :vs_whistle:


----------



## Hickorynut

@ebnash...what a trooper!

I got a couple Oz of C&D Crowley s Best in.....smells a lot like Nightcap.....burns sweeter and the Perique is not as forward. In the jar and to the cellar with you....I've got too many open already....in the Turin Rustic with Tea....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Smoking the Tambolaka I received from Nathan. Loaded a full bowl in my homemade pipe. This stuff handle like dry crumbly tree bark. It does not compress in the bowl like typical tobacco. It has a very earthy and meaty smell but it not at all offensive to me.
> 
> it is plenty dry, I assume because it has serious age on it. Having said that, it took about 10 minutes to get a charred top enough to tamp and get a decent smoke going. It literally through spark up out of the bowl while lighting. The first tastes of this smoke coat your mouth with a dry burn like dried habanero. It was a little overwhelming at first and then settled down or I acclimated. The taste is pretty horrible and the retro will burn your nose hairs right out of your nostrils. Not one to retro, in my opinion, but it's the only way I get any flavor. That flavor is indiscernible, but unpleasant. I don't know how to describe it, but I don't like it. I decide to soldier on any way.
> 
> Out of nowhere the nicotine hits you like a Mike ztyson uppercut. I had to put the pipe down and regroup. I never get nicotine hit, but I feel like I'm going to fall over if I stand up. It doesn't affect me for long, but when zip relight and get a nice smoke going again, I pretty quickly down for the count again. I can't be sure, but I swear Pink Floyd is playing Comfortably Numb in the background. Not in a good way, either. It's in the way where you start worrying if your going feel normal ever again. Put the pipe back down Andy in a few minutes , it's worn off.
> 
> I think that's enough for me. If you want to get high, try this tobacco. I'm going to pass for now and regroup.
> 
> I think the Indonesians must have developed and used this tobacco when they were seeking a "Vision Quest". Myself, I have no interest in finding my spirit animal.
> 
> I can hostels say this is the strongest leaf I've experienced. WICKED!
> 
> I appreciate the opportunity @OneStrangeOne This might very well be why you are the "Strange One" :vs_whistle:


LoL! Told ya it was different! &#128540;


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> LoL! Told ya it was different! &#128540;


What's even more interesting is that the flavor of that tobacco that's still in my mouth actually has a anise sweetness, but my mouth is still tingling. Might be the one interesting component that led me to smoke 2/3 of that bowl.


----------



## Piper

@ebnash, thanks for describing your ordeal. When I reported having nicotine intoxication from Dunhill Royal Yacht, [email protected], joked that he assumed I would want to be crossed off his Tambolaka list. No kidding!

First and last smoke today is PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Pete silver cap.


----------



## ebnash

...and Royal Yacht has no effect on me... Food for thought


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> ...and Royal Yacht has no effect on me... Food for thought


Haha. Nothing mysterious: I'm a lightweight. If I'd tried Tambolaka my widow would have had to post my impressions!:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Taking the night off of work to relax.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Peretti Blend W in a 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend with a pointy bottom and a wide top with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some Watch City Slices after a long day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dan Pipe Jubilee 30.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Tarzan Triumphs on TCM. Trader Joe's Organic Concord Grape Juice is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm with Jim! Anglers Dream in a MM Missouri Pride Cob and coffee....Aj's VaPer is on deck in the Varese.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Verdict

Today we're going to branch away from the aromatics. A little c&d bayou morning









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Was still a little out of sorts when I posted my Tambolaka experience last night and forgot to add any pics. Here is the tree bark in question...


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in an Aktinok Meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of early ‘70s Edgeworth Cavendish Rich Aromatic (Gold) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Then, it's a late lunch.


----------



## JimInks

My after-pizza smoke is 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Tarzan marathon on TCM.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Added a couple pinches of Penzance to some Haunted Bookshop this morning, had a couple of bowls in a Bariccini bent billiard earlier and about to have another in a Il Ducca bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Hickorynut

2013 Zurich Delight in a MM bent Legend. ..winding down from a hectic day...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful beans and beef tacos dinner with cheesey, chicken Mexican rice on the side. Now smoking W.O. Larsen No. 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game until I go to work, and will listen to the game when I do.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Edward G Robinson Pipe Mixture in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Smoking the Tambolaka I received from Nathan. Loaded a full bowl in my homemade pipe. This stuff handle like dry crumbly tree bark. It does not compress in the bowl like typical tobacco. It has a very earthy and meaty smell but it not at all offensive to me.
> 
> it is plenty dry, I assume because it has serious age on it. Having said that, it took about 10 minutes to get a charred top enough to tamp and get a decent smoke going. It literally through spark up out of the bowl while lighting. The first tastes of this smoke coat your mouth with a dry burn like dried habanero. It was a little overwhelming at first and then settled down or I acclimated. The taste is pretty horrible and the retro will burn your nose hairs right out of your nostrils. Not one to retro, in my opinion, but it's the only way I get any flavor. That flavor is indiscernible, but unpleasant. I don't know how to describe it, but I don't like it. I decide to soldier on any way.
> 
> Out of nowhere the nicotine hits you like a Mike ztyson uppercut. I had to put the pipe down and regroup. I never get nicotine hit, but I feel like I'm going to fall over if I stand up. It doesn't affect me for long, but when zip relight and get a nice smoke going again, I pretty quickly down for the count again. I can't be sure, but I swear Pink Floyd is playing Comfortably Numb in the background. Not in a good way, either. It's in the way where you start worrying if your going feel normal ever again. Put the pipe back down Andy in a few minutes , it's worn off.
> 
> I think that's enough for me. If you want to get high, try this tobacco. I'm going to pass for now and regroup.
> 
> I think the Indonesians must have developed and used this tobacco when they were seeking a "Vision Quest". Myself, I have no interest in finding my spirit animal.
> 
> I can hostels say this is the strongest leaf I've experienced. WICKED!
> 
> I appreciate the opportunity @OneStrangeOne This might very well be why you are the "Strange One" :vs_whistle:


That review only makes me want to try some even more. If it hits that hard.. I mean phrases like I never get hit by nicotine. To the Google I go lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Added a couple pinches of Penzance to some Haunted Bookshop this morning, had a couple of bowls in a Bariccini bent billiard earlier and about to have another in a Il Ducca bent apple.


How was the mix of Penzance and bookshop? 2 totally different tastes to me, and wonder how they would work together.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Dodgers-D-Backs game.


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> That review only makes me want to try some even more. If it hits that hard.. I mean phrases like I never get hit by nicotine. To the Google I go lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Famous Last Words... keep in mind that what I smoked was 7 years old. If you find some fresh, you might end up in your neighbors backyard searching for truffles in the middle of the night.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Famous Last Words... keep in mind that what I smoked was 7 years old. If you find some fresh, you might end up in your neighbors backyard searching for truffles in the middle of the night.


Well... it could be worse lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

@OneStrangeOne that Pete Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake is smoking real good tonight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler’s Dream smooth straight 1949 Yellow Bowl Century Model Lovat with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Black.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> How was the mix of Penzance and bookshop? 2 totally different tastes to me, and wonder how they would work together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


It wasn't bad,,, the Penzance adds a touch of creamyness, it didn't tone down the Bookshop any but adds kind of a cigar leaf note to it.
I smoke HB in a heavily used lat pipe once in a while and kinda had an idea already how it would turn out.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Trader Joe's Organic Concord Grape Juice is my drink. Watching Bomba, The Jungle Boy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in the Il Duca bent apple,
> View attachment 211578


Now _that's_ a pretty picture! The new Old Boy fits in nicely with the cool pipe and tamper.:vs_cool:


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> It wasn't bad,,, the Penzance adds a touch of creamyness, it didn't tone down the Bookshop any but adds kind of a cigar leaf note to it.
> I smoke HB in a heavily used lat pipe once in a while and kinda had an idea already how it would turn out.


That's pretty cool. I may have to try it myself.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Frog Morton in a cob with a hot cup of coffee while getting the dog out for an early morning walk on the trails behind my house.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Heisenberg bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty crab cakes and fries with a bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Phone off the hook so I can enjoy this 2013 PS Luxury Twist Flake courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in the Sasieni. Two flakes folded and stuffed orta last me a good spell this evening....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink on this stormy day.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lemon chicken Milanese dinner with a bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game before I go to work.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Armentrout bent apple


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Yanks and Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sam Gawith FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Work is done for the day and I'm relaxing.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Shandygaff in the Brittania with Costa Rican...very sweet jar smell. I'll need a couple tries at this before I attempt to make an idiot of myself doing an open a tin...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> C&D Shandygaff in the Brittania with Costa Rican...very sweet jar smell. I'll need a couple tries at this before I attempt to make an idiot of myself doing an open a tin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Awe, don't be shy,,, can't be any worse than mine!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Marble Kake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Suzy and Molly just had big fight about something. Molly occasionally attacks Suzy when she's bored, and Suzy really doesn't like to wrestle or fight much. This time, she got mad at Molly being a pest, and they really got into it. Suzy ended up walking off, and Molly started chasing her down the hall looking for more. The girl never gives up.


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> C&D Shandygaff in the Brittania with Costa Rican...very sweet jar smell. I'll need a couple tries at this before I attempt to make an idiot of myself doing an open a tin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


If I can post in the open a tin thread, then you are more than worthy. No wrong way to describe your experience! I'm a child in the ways of tobacco...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-White Sox game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in Black Kathy and Cherry Limeade....off to another meeting...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s Rattray’s Black Mallory in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## gtechva

Pride of Lock Lomond in a MM Cob with Jameson Caskmates and ginger ale


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Red Sox-Jays game.


----------



## ebnash

Getting a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh going in my new Stanwell 11 for the Friday drive home. 

Really think I could smoke only this tobacco and be happy


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs and cheesy potato casserole with chocolate silk pie and fresh strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Going to work later.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Reds-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished with this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Still working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Smoking some Dunhill Baby's Bottom My Mixture 1938 from @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem. Watching Match Game '77.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Black Cavendish Danish Style.


----------



## _stormin_

Having a bowl of Sutliff Vanilla Custard in a Savinelli Miele Bent Pot while reading my morning paper on the deck. Heading out to visit a winery today with some friends and it looks to be just about perfect weather for the adventure.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching The Monkees. Haven't seen them in years.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Heisenberg Puff POY,


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Still watching The Monkees.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill MM 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a couple of big Nathan's hotdogs with a bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. A very enjoyable blend. A bottle of Kutztown Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Yankees-A's game with Suzy and Molly, who are sitting in front of the TV just staring at the screen.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall in a MM Country Gentleman with Hawaiian Kona Hapa......on the front porch with a nice breeze.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Love this pipe and the tobacco is great, too.


----------



## Hickorynut

See how Jim taunts us! HH Burley and Solani!

Kidding aside, thanks Jim for all you do for us! 


JimInks said:


> Now enjoying 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Love this pipe and the tobacco is great, too.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

@JimInks ..I'd like to reiterate that. A while back you dropped off because you thought others weren't posting because of your posts.. HORSE PUCKEY .. You're a respected member of PUFF and the entire piping community. I look forward to your posts, as I'm sure the rest of the pipers here would agree, they're informative and entertaining.

Thanks for everything you do here and for the piping community in general..

Oh ya, you know they produced tv shows AFTER 1970..lol

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## tazdvl

UBC03 said:


> @JimInks ..I'd like to reiterate that. A while back you dropped off because you thought others weren't posting because of your posts.. HORSE PUCKEY .. You're a respected member of PUFF and the entire piping community. I look forward to your posts, as I'm sure the rest of the pipers here would agree, they're informative and entertaining.
> 
> Thanks for everything you do here and for the piping community in general..
> 
> Oh ya, you know they produced tv shows AFTER 1970..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Geez, I hope Jim doesn't leave again. I am barely a piper...and Jim is my compass.

I have this picture in my head of Jim, and he has this entire room filled with Mason jars full of tobacco on shelves, and its all organized alphabetically, and he knows exactly where to find every flavor of every tobacco he's ever bought. The room has racks of hundreds of pipes that Jim has collected over the last 4 decades. All cleaned and restored and kept with care.

Just seeing Jim post what he is smoking gives me incentive to research the tobacco he prefers, and see if it's something I'd like to try and buy.

The detailed descriptions of Jim's pipes make it possible to picture the pipe itself, even though I've never seen Jim post a picture of one.

Jim, don't go anywhere! You have at least one follower who looks forward to your posts, and my pipe smoking, however infrequent, is influenced by your posts.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I would like to raise my pipe [with Robert McConnell Black & Gold] for the memory of a man named Ken Small, i don't know if he was a pipe smoker and i am not related to him but for years now i feel that deep inside of me that i had to honour him even with the most humble way for what he did.










BBC News - The D-Day rehearsal that cost 800 lives

In 1974, Small bought from the U.S. Government the rights to a submerged tank from the 70th Tank Battalion discovered by his search efforts. In 1984, with the aid of local residents and diving firms, he raised the tank, which now stands as a memorial to the incident.

Ken Small & The Sherman Tank Memorial | Exercise Tiger Memorial

LST-289 was set on fire but eventually made it back to shore with the loss of 123 Navy personnel.
LST-507 was torpedoed and sunk with the loss of 202 US Army/US Navy personnel.
LST-511 was damaged by friendly fire.
LST-531 sank within six minutes of being torpedoed with the loss of 424 Army and Navy personnel.

The remaining ships and their escort fired back and the E-boats made no more attacks. In total, 749 servicemen (551 United States Army and 198 United States Navy) were killed during Exercise Tiger. Many servicemen drowned or died of hypothermia in the cold sea while waiting to be rescued. Many had not been shown how to put on their lifebelt correctly, and placed it around their waist, the only available spot because of their large backpacks. In some cases this meant that when they jumped into the water the weight of their combat packs flipped them upside down, dragging their heads underwater and drowning them.
Dale Rodman, who travelled on LST-507, commented: "The worst memory I have is setting off in the lifeboat away from the sinking ship and watching bodies float by."


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> See how Jim taunts us! HH Burley and Solani!
> 
> Kidding aside, thanks Jim for all you do for us!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I appreciate that. Thank you.

Now smoking Sam Gawith FVF in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> Geez, I hope Jim doesn't leave again. I am barely a piper...and Jim is my compass.
> 
> I have this picture in my head of Jim, and he has this entire room filled with Mason jars full of tobacco on shelves, and its all organized alphabetically, and he knows exactly where to find every flavor of every tobacco he's ever bought. The room has racks of hundreds of pipes that Jim has collected over the last 4 decades. All cleaned and restored and kept with care.
> 
> Just seeing Jim post what he is smoking gives me incentive to research the tobacco he prefers, and see if it's something I'd like to try and buy.
> 
> The detailed descriptions of Jim's pipes make it possible to picture the pipe itself, even though I've never seen Jim post a picture of one.
> 
> Jim, don't go anywhere! You have at least one follower who looks forward to your posts, and my pipe smoking, however infrequent, is influenced by your posts.
> 
> Taz
> I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


I greatly appreciate the kind words, and knowing what I do is of help to you. Thanks. I have a lot of mason jars, but I also have a ton of tins, and a bit of stuff I currently smoke in baggies from trades or gifts. The pipes are in the studio and the den for easy access.

You can see a number, but not all of my pipes here: What Are You Smoking JimInks?


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> @*JimInks* ..I'd like to reiterate that. A while back you dropped off because you thought others weren't posting because of your posts.. HORSE PUCKEY .. You're a respected member of PUFF and the entire piping community. I look forward to your posts, as I'm sure the rest of the pipers here would agree, they're informative and entertaining.
> 
> Thanks for everything you do here and for the piping community in general..
> 
> Oh ya, you know they produced tv shows AFTER 1970..lol
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


Well, there have been places where my posts inhibited others from posting. I was even told that on a couple forums (mostly indirectly) so I keep an eye on it. I see traffic has picked up here lately, for which I am grateful. I love the company of other smokers, and am always more interested in what they smoke than what I smoke. I always encourage people to post, even if they do nothing but smoke one blend in the same pipe. It doesn't matter as long as they join in with us.

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## TexaSmoke

@JimInks I have never smoked a pipe in my life, but I truly do enjoy reading what you and others are smoking. I just started smoking cigars a few months back and may journey into pipes before long because it seems you guys have a good time and have a whole other world open to you. Keep the posts coming, good sir.

God made 
Jesus saved 
Texas raised


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Nationals-D-Backs game on this very warm summer day.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Really enjoyed a wide shallow bowl of Peterson’s founders blend in a rounded bottom bent pot /half Acorn pipe. 

I later smoked a bowl of Wilke Gramercy Park from the same pipe after cleaning. This is a go to pipe for Burley blends with a width of about .9” and about 1.3” in depth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a couple of big Nathan's hotdogs with a bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. A very enjoyable blend. A bottle of Kutztown Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Yankees-A's game with Suzy and Molly, who are sitting in front of the TV just staring at the screen.


Any idea on when the burley flake will hit retailers?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

TexaSmoke said:


> @*JimInks* I have never smoked a pipe in my life, but I truly do enjoy reading what you and others are smoking. I just started smoking cigars a few months back and may journey into pipes before long because it seems you guys have a good time and have a whole other world open to you. Keep the posts coming, good sir.
> 
> God made
> Jesus saved
> Texas raised


One of the nice things about pipes is the variety of tobacco flavors you can experience. I switch from blend to blend constantly to keep my palate fresh and energized. Also, when a cigar is finished, it's history. A pipe stays with you like a friend. I find that very comforting.

Now smoking Wilke 47th Street in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> Any idea on when the burley flake will hit retailers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


It is available at one, that I know of. Link is in a post in the pipe general forum.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Any idea on when the burley flake will hit retailers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Iwan Reis may still have it. The other e-tailers should have it very soon.


----------



## Piper

We are very lucky to have @JimInks posting here. He's our spiritual leader and @Sid.Stavros is our artist-in-residence and historian. They set the tone for the pipe forums but everyone makes his contribution. Truly a great place to hang out.

In tribute, I'm smoking my second bowl of C&D Burley Flake #1 in a Dunhill apple. This tobacco has a bit of a nic kick for me, which probably makes it perfect for [email protected]:wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Any idea on when the burley flake will hit retailers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Ebnash found it at Iwan Ries...the shipping is pretty steep IMO ....and I see I was late to the party with info 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thanks Jim


JimInks said:


> Iwan Reis may still have it. The other e-tailers should have it very soon.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Had scallops and mac'n cheese for dinner, and just finished smoking 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.

Thanks for the nice words, Piper. I appreciate all you folks, too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Wilke Surburg’s 71th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Cards-Padres game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Phone chatting about Barlings.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Blend W in a smooth early Radice full bend crossgrain/bird's eye 2 dot Clear with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Haven't smoked this great pipe in awhile, so I figured it was time for it to perform. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## ebnash

Just finished up a bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in a Dagner Carbon Fiber Shot Glass Poker while cleaning guns after a range day for my nephew's birthday. Great day!


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Match Game '77.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 25° C










DTM Vanille Hausmarke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Playing servant to the Moms in my life today....did sneak a bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan in a MM Missouri Pride Cob while tending the animals and feeding the dogs.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a Radice twin bore, 







Really liking this one!


----------



## _stormin_

Had another bowl of Sutliff Vanilla Custard with my morning paper before playing nine holes of golf. Now heading to the grill with a second pipe packed with Peterson Summertime 2015 blend.


----------



## NightFish

Enjoying the view from my hammock with a bowl of GLP Temple Bar in an OMS Dublin after an awesome Mother's Day breakfast with the family. Life is good.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Marlins game, and finally finished a couple important phone calls.


----------



## JimInks

Pizza was devoured and I'm doing the same with this bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough Solani in this tin left for a couple bowls or three.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## ebnash

Very gently sipping away at a bowl of H&H Marble Kake 2012 gifted to me by @OneStrangeOne in a Rossi 8123 Napoli

This has everything great about Virginia's to me plus the 6 years to meld into balanced treat. That upfront sweetness with a savory tanginess in the back of the sinus. Of course it came perfectly dried for immediate smoking since Nathan had his hands on it. This is truly a special treat and I'm hoping to be able to squeeze a couple more bowls from the chunk I received. Thanks brother. A very nice way to relax this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Commander in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This may get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

GL Pease Samarra from 2000 courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in the home made pipe.

Thanks Nathan.

Unfortunately Latakia is just not my friend. Reminds me of perfumed hand soap in my grandmothers bathroom when I was young.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> GL Pease Samarra from 2000 courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in the home made pipe.
> 
> Thanks Nathan.
> 
> Unfortunately Latakia is just not my friend. Reminds me of perfumed hand soap in my grandmothers bathroom when I was young.


Thank you.. When I say it tastes like old lady perfume, no one gets it

sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


----------



## Hickorynut

UBC03 said:


> Thank you.. When I say it tastes like old lady perfume, no one gets it
> 
> sent from Bob's.. smoking customs til he gets home and presses charges..


You shouldn't be tasting old lady's perfumes.....bad boy! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A little Haunted Bookshop in between church services!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after enjoying a couple mushroom hamburgers, potato salad and strawberry pie with a bowl of the amazing Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Watching the D-Backs-Nats game on ESPN.


----------



## ebnash

Awe Jim, every time you mention Strang, I go on 6 hour long Google journeys hoping to find some secret clue or source. Apparently, they’ve now discontinued it due to a farm going out of business that grew one or all of the components to this unique blend. I remain hopeful that something will come around. 

I do have an ex coworker friend who is from and still has family in Germany so when I hear things have changed, I’m hitting him up to get an assortment of some of their blends. 

Talk to you later as I’m off to Google Land...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> GL Pease Samarra from 2000 courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in the home made pipe.
> 
> Thanks Nathan.
> 
> Unfortunately Latakia is just not my friend. Reminds me of perfumed hand soap in my grandmothers bathroom when I was young.


Hmm, so that's two outta four that didn't work for you,,, I'm gonna have to try harder!


----------



## ebnash

I have not tried the Christmas Blend yet, but I’m expecting to like it based on what I’ve read. No need to try harder. But I will say that I truly enjoyed that Marble Kake. I didn’t expect to like it more than Dunhill Flake, but it just might have topped it for me. I need to smoke them both in the same day to be sure. 

Just love that tangy sour background. Damn, it was good! Luckily I couldn’t easily find it or I might have broken my spending halt.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Just finished cleaning pipes. May jar some tobacco later.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> Awe Jim, every time you mention Strang, I go on 6 hour long Google journeys hoping to find some secret clue or source. Apparently, they've now discontinued it due to a farm going out of business that grew one or all of the components to this unique blend. I remain hopeful that something will come around.
> 
> I do have an ex coworker friend who is from and still has family in Germany so when I hear things have changed, I'm hitting him up to get an assortment of some of their blends.
> 
> Talk to you later as I'm off to Google Land...


I'm lucky to have stocked up on it, but I only smoke it so often so I can have some in future years. Not sure we'll ever see it made again, but ya never know.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Haven't smoked this pipe lately or this tobacco in a couple years.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Mixture, Scottish blend in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron Mixture, Scottish blend in a Crown Achievement bent pot,
> View attachment 212978


Obsessed with this pipe, as are others if I remember correctly. Why is it when I look up Crown Achievement, it only comes up with Lane Tobacco? Was this not a production pipe?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Obsessed with this pipe, as are others if I remember correctly. Why is it when I look up Crown Achievement, it only comes up with Lane Tobacco? Was this not a production pipe?


The backstory is that supposedly P&C found a batch of NOS unfinished strumels and contracted with Lane to finish em, this one I got with a LB of CA tobacco, something like $60 if I remember right, anyway I wasn't really expecting much from the pipe itself, turned out to be a great smoker, nice grain and no fills, I picked up the Dublin about a year later on a clearance sale. I'm pretty sure it was one of the last ones. The pot has a circle with the Lane 'L' in it on the stem and the Dublin has a plan circle, again decent grain and no fills. The Dublin gets smoked at least once a day, sometimes more.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Had a nice snack, and am now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Now, to take it easy for the night.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Black Cavendish.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop to kick start my morning, in the Brog48 with Kenyan.

I'm trying the "Nathan" way today. I have three pipes already loaded and ready to fire 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Pipe 2 is Dunhill Elizabethan in aa MM Country Gentleman with ice water on this very warm day. I have finally finished this tin.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Winding Road.


----------



## Piper

Took yesterday off from pipes and cigars. Starting this evening with GLP Union Square in my second Dunhill pipe, a group 3 root briar bent dublin. The pipe was made in 1980 and repaired last year. It has a small bowl but smokes like a dream. Loose leaf Darjeeling is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stokkebye LTF in a Peterson Aran 69,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

Home after watching the latest Avengers movie, and am nearly finished smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough left for a couple more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful sesame chicken dinner with strawberry shortcake for dessert. Now smoking McClelland Organically Grown Flake in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

In the greenhouse on this fine day with some Orlik Golden Sliced in my Cob!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Astros-Angels game.


----------



## Piper

My third bowl of C&D Burley Flake #1. I've posted a review on the "Open a tin" thread.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## NightFish

Took a few minutes to relax and puff on a bowl of Balkan Blue in a cob on my way in from salmon trolling on a nice flat ocean today. I love this fishery. It feels like so much fun after the grueling grind of crab fishing all winter.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Relaxing with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is snoozin' by my feet.


----------



## JimInks

2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 25° C.










Davidoff Danish Mixture.


----------



## Hickorynut

Starting what is gonna be a stormy day with CIH Magic Mix in the Brog43 with Iron Bean Kenyan....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Starting what is gonna be a stormy day with CIH Magic Mix in the Brog43 with Iron Bean Kenyan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Is stormy day a sequel to rainy night in Georgia?
Either way, I hope it's a good one.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Is stormy day a sequel to rainy night in Georgia?
> Either way, I hope it's a good one.


Why yes.....as long as it's the Ray Charles version......

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Off to the races this afternoon with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of 7-UP is my drink. See you folks later.


----------



## NightFish

Plum Pudding in a cob on the return trip from walking my kids to school this morning ... Deja vu, I feel like I've said this before on here.


----------



## Hickorynut

HU Director's Cut courtesy of @huffer33 in the Brog39. This blend is really growing on me...and it lasts forever due to the slow burn. Very satisfying on a rainy afternoon.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Glad to be back home.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a sample of year 1938 F.J. Smith Glasgow Smoking Mixture in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Getting set to watch the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello hawkbill.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and strawberry short cake dinner with a bowl of McClelland Organically Grown Flake in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark of this bowl of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Twilight Zone.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Burgundy.


----------



## Hickorynut

AJ's VaPer in the Rossi Vittoria Author with IBCC Kenyan....another rainy day on tap....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash

Someone got a fancy new lighter... I approve!


----------



## Piper

@Hickorynut, I hope you have some pipe smokers among your heirs because that lighter is going to last forever. It's also handy for figuring out what style of pipe you're smoking.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with the last of this sample of year 1938 F.J. Smith Glasgow Smoking Mixture in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. I sure wish they were still making this blend. Age did not diminish its flavor. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime Soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Mad Dog Russo is on MLB TV at the top of the hour.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> @Hickorynut, I hope you have some pipe smokers among your heirs because that lighter is going to last forever. It's also handy for figuring out what style of pipe you're smoking.


I wish it was "that" one....but alas, it's a 14.99 Mr Brog Special. The Piezo is failing on my other lighter, so I am hoping Fred Flintstone will do better 

.....someday I'll get an IM Corona, but I need so much more tobacco first....haha!

Dunhill MM965 in the Brog67.....switching to sweet tea while listening to the rain...


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching the Twins-Cards game before I run a few errands.


----------



## Piper

HU Khoisaan, courtesy @huffer33, in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog. Have been smoking a lot of virginia and burley. It's nice to taste a little latakia for a change.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Reds-Giants game.


----------



## Piper

My second ever bowl of Solani Virginia Flake - 633 in a Castello chubby canadian. I posted a mini-review on the "Open a tin" thread.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of Peretti Blend W in a 1986 full bend pebble relief Aldo Velani Titan 33 briar Oom Paul/Calabash with a black acrylic stem that has a briar accent. This big bowl will take me a while to enjoy.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and potato salad dinner, and am part way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Had some strawberry shortcake and am now part way through this bowl of McClelland Organically Grown Flake in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for most of a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipe smoking.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve almost worked my way through a 100g tin of Peterson’s Founders blend. The little pressed Burley cubes can be a pain to get lit proper but a fine mix indeed. I’m almost finished with a Solani tropical mango flake that was very good. Not over sweet, wet or tasting fake. 

Then a palate cleanser with Ennerdale flake in the Ben Wade straight Billiard. I might have packed it without enough drying time. It was forever and while I usually like the palate change I had to dump mid bowl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Glad to hear that you liked Tropical Mango Flake. I have a tin here that I've been thinking about breaking into. 

Smoking PS Luxury Twist Flake in the 50 caliber Heisenberg.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a fresh, big apple, and am now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem. Watching Calling Dr. Kildare on TCM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Sungold Hausmarke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mac Baren Plumcake in Varese....courtesy of @huffer33









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Dodgers-Marlins game.


----------



## JimInks

I'm a couple minutes away from smoking Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Thanks to a good friend, I have a generous sample to smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of 2014 Solani 633 in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Doing little research for a project.


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


This seems very promising. Jim, it appears that you are really enjoying this Burley, and in a young state at that.

Just a reminder that we love seeing your postings everyday. I spend time at the end of every day reviewing what your smoking and making notes for blends that read agreeable to my tastes.

I also have to say that I'm extremely jealous of seeing your daily meals, as well. I think you should run a contest with the prize being a meal and a smoke at your place. ;-)

Erik


----------



## MattT

After three days in the hospital welcoming my new daughter into the world, I finally get some daddy time in the garage with the Sav Roma and some 1-Q. Really enjoying how this pipe smokes too.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowley's Best in the the Brog39 and Sweet Tea on the first non rainy afternoon all week.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> This seems very promising. Jim, it appears that you are really enjoying this Burley, and in a young state at that.
> 
> Just a reminder that we love seeing your postings everyday. I spend time at the end of every day reviewing what your smoking and making notes for blends that read agreeable to my tastes.
> 
> I also have to say that I'm extremely jealous of seeing your daily meals, as well. I think you should run a contest with the prize being a meal and a smoke at your place. ;-)
> 
> Erik


I am enjoying the Burley Flake. It doesn't need age, and burleys don't really benefit with age anyway.

I thank you for the kind words, and am pleased my posts are of help to you.

As for dinner, well, you'd just have to come over and share. :smile2:

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Getting ready to watch Elementary before the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful home made Kentucky Fried Chicken, potatoes and green beans dinner with a bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now, it's Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem. Watching the A's-Jays game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Working!


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in Castello vergin pot.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Started off with some Sleepy Hollow and now smoking some Star of the East in my Cob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Time for a little pizza!


----------



## JimInks

Going back to work with a bowl of Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Had a bowl of BOTB in the Brog67 this morning....this afternoon is a bowl of the 2006 McClelland English Cavendish from @Matt_21....it's been eyeing me from the jar all day 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Had a bowl of BOTB in the Brog67 this morning....this afternoon is a bowl of the 2006 McClelland English Cavendish from @*Matt_21*....it's been eyeing me from the jar all day
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Is it still living up to the hype? How much do you have left?


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Is it still living up to the hype? How much do you have left?


A bit. It's special occasion for sure 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a 1966 Dunhill shell bent billiard with a can of San Pellegrino grapefruit soda.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Cavendish Rich Aromatic (Gold) in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now enjoying Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Love the pipe, too. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Forgot I still had some of this left: Peretti Cambridge Flake in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Thought I'd have a little taste of McClelland.


----------



## Piper

Tabac Manil Le Petit Robin in a 1980 Dunhill bruyere pot with a broad shallow bowl.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Tabac Manil Le Petit Robin in a 1980 Dunhill bruyere pot with a broad shallow bowl.


Do you find you get better flavor on they blend in the wider bowl? I've only smoked it in skinny bowls, trying to limit heat.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Puffing on a delicious bowl of H&H Marble Kake from 2012. Compliments of @OneStrangeOne

Smoking in my new Stanwell 11 Royal Guard

Thank GOD the work week is over. If I had to go back in tomorrow, I might have had to hurt someone.

Thanks Nathan. Special smoke here


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Puffing on a delicious bowl of H&H Marble Kake from 2012. Compliments of @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Smoking in my new Stanwell 11 Royal Guard
> 
> Thank GOD the work week is over. If I had to go back in tomorrow, I might have had to hurt someone.
> 
> Thanks Nathan. Special smoke here


Glad you like it! 
I was finally able to get my hands on some Anniversary Kake last week!


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Getting set to watch the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful porchetta dinner with country style baked beans and cinnamon apple slices. Had a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking one the best durn blends ever made: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Braves and Marlins are scoreless in the third inning.


----------



## Hickorynut

Have you diligently stuck to your spending freeze?


ebnash said:


> Puffing on a delicious bowl of H&H Marble Kake from 2012. Compliments of @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Smoking in my new Stanwell 11 Royal Guard
> 
> Thank GOD the work week is over. If I had to go back in tomorrow, I might have had to hurt someone.
> 
> Thanks Nathan. Special smoke here


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> Have you diligently stuck to your spending freeze?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Yes and no. The comment that I was smoking in my new Stanwell might have been misleading. 2nd smoke in that pipe. I haven't purchased any new pipes or tobacco since my freeze........but I did buy a 5er of cigars, I must confess. EZ's last release was finally a size that I like so I grabbed a 5er that actually showed up today.

I need a hand slap!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Piper

My first bowl of Cult Blood Red Moon in the Aktinok meer. Like black cherry candy but better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Yes and no. The comment that I was smoking in my new Stanwell might have been misleading. 2nd smoke in that pipe. I haven't purchased any new pipes or tobacco since my freeze........but I did buy a 5er of cigars, I must confess. EZ's last release was finally a size that I like so I grabbed a 5er that actually showed up today.
> 
> I need a hand slap!


:whip:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of McClelland Organically Grown Flake in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Do you find you get better flavor on they blend in the wider bowl? I've only smoked it in skinny bowls, trying to limit heat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I didn't really notice a difference. The bowl has thick walls but got plenty hot despite sipping, taking rests and dabbing with the flame on relights. The Petit Robin was very pleasant in the Dunny pot but I think it would have tasted as good in a deeper narrower bowl. In my relatively unschooled experience, the biggest thing that seems to make a difference to the smoke is how broken-in the pipe is. I look forward to the day when I can notice the difference from one size pipe to another.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Going to work now.


----------



## NightFish

Finally unwinding after a brutal work week with a big fat bowl of Mississippi River in a Sav Roma 320 and a Manhattan made with Jefferson's Small Batch Bourbon.
Really looking forward to this.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the BBC.


----------



## JimInks

Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work, had some spaghetti and another hot fudge sundae, and as I watch a Hopalong Cassidy movie, I am smoking Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem..


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Black.


----------



## haebar

Smoking a bowl of Rimboche SJ in a Butz Choquin Supermate billiard.


----------



## eliot

EMP in my Nation cob and black coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MM 965 match in a carved meer,







This is my third bowl of the 'Match' and the first in the meer, so far I'm really liking it!


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in long stem acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the vaunted, vintage Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching an Old John Wayne Western short.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Three Nuns in a Pipex, cool water beside me.
According to the Meteo-guys tomorrow the weather would be sunny and that's ideal for a visit in a local Cafe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Germain’s Uncle Tom’s Mixture in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the A's-Jays game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Phone chatting with Seattle Pipe Club blender Joe Lankford.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

eliot said:


> EMP in my Nation cob and black coffee.


Long time, no see. Welcome back!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after an incredible cheese chicken broccoli cast iron casserole dinner with a big banana split for dessert. For over a year now, I have had a tin of year 2001 Murray's Dunhilll Deluxe Navy Rolls sitting by my chair waiting to be smoked. I have officially caved in!!! Smoking a bowl in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


Sorry, but I can't upload from my computer with this forum, or I'd post a pic of the tobacco.


----------



## Piper

PS LNF in Castello nose warmer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after an incredible cheese chicken broccoli cast iron casserole dinner with a big banana split for dessert. For over a year now, I have had a tin of year 2001 Murray's Dunhilll Deluxe Navy Rolls sitting by my chair waiting to be smoked. I have officially caved in!!! Smoking a bowl in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.
> 
> Sorry, but I can't upload from my computer with this forum, or I'd post a pic of the tobacco.


Have you tried using the advanced button? This is what I have to do with the iPad


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Black Twist in a Robert Grey Bamboo Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> Have you tried using the advanced button? This is what I have to do with the iPad


I did. There was no button I could use for photos from my lap top available.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> I did. There was no button I could use for photos from my lap top available.


On my screen it's the paperclip icon, that brings up file selections and I can upload the pic close that screen, click the paperclip again to attach it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Watching Nature on PBS.

Didn't know about the paper clip. Thanks.

Here's the year 2001 Navy Rolls.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Alrightdriver

Those look fantastic!!


JimInks said:


> Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Watching Nature on PBS.
> 
> Didn't know about the paper clip. Thanks.
> 
> Here's the year 2001 Navy Rolls.
> 
> View attachment 215282


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Working and smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. The pipe is well worth the $50 I spent back then. Great smoker.


----------



## JimInks

Alrightdriver said:


> Those look fantastic!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


They are great. Very earthy, muddy stewed fruit with some spice.

Peter Heinrich's Curly Block is much like it, and with a little age, may match my experience with the old Navy Rolls.

Post a smoke now and then, man. We need the company.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> They are great. Very earthy, muddy stewed fruit with some spice.
> 
> Peter Heinrich's Curly Block is much like it, and with a little age, may match my experience with the old Navy Rolls.
> 
> Post a smoke now and then, man. We need the company.


Thanks for the info. Been smoking more cigars lately because I chipped a tooth right where i clench and put my pipe. Kinda living vicariously through reading along. As soon as I'm sure this tooth won't chip more or I can get it fixed I'll be smoking my pipes more often again.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About to smoke Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work and am now smoking Amphora Virginia in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acylic tapered stem.


----------



## NightFish

JimInks said:


> Here's the year 2001 Navy Rolls.


Lookin' goooood Jim!

Frog Morton Cellar in a cob earlier today after putting new wire on my salmon gurdies.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a black acrylic stem. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Regular.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tried some Hobbits Weed last night in a Dr. Grabow. My house smells like cherries now. Got halfway through the bowl before it kept going out so I'm making progress :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Watching Nature on PBS.
> 
> Didn't know about the paper clip. Thanks.
> 
> Here's the year 2001 Navy Rolls.
> 
> View attachment 215282


Double like!!!!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2000 GL Pease Samarra in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

I blame Nathan....Match MM965 in a MM Missouri Pride Cob.... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I blame Nathan....Match MM965 in a MM Missouri Pride Cob....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It's what I'm here for! :whip:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching To Be or Not to Be starring Jack Benny. His best movie.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of my open stash of Sam Gawith FVF in a 2002 three quarter bend paneled light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano square shaped bulldog sitter with a black acrylic stem. This big pipe will keep me busy for a while.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Kurtztown Grape is my drink. Watching the Marlins-Braves game with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is trying to annoy Suzy, and she just succeeded.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, some 4noggins Alamosa from me before the day finish.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## Hitch12345

Tinsky panel Dublin with Heinrichs Dark Strong Flake and a good read.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Luxury Twist Flake from @OneStrangeOne










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> PS Luxury Twist Flake from @OneStrangeOne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that smokewagon....but the baccy is better!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello collection bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat, tomatoes and garlic potatoes dinner with an oversized banana split for dessert. Now smoking the legendary Murray's year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Nature on PBS about killer whales. I keep eating like this, and I may become one.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a carved meer,


----------



## Scotchpig

Piper said:


> GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello collection bent egg.


I don't know anything about pipes, but I know that looks like one I'd like to try

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Winter Gold in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC and a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Working and listening to the audio book Double, Double, by Ellery Queen.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## Verdict

I'll be enjoying some Ashton guilty pleasure this evening. Smells really good out of the tin first bowl didnt really please me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,







Finishing the paperwork I put off all weekend


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work and this bowl of Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a smooth medium bend 1970s Savinelli Autograph 4 Dublin with blonde and black lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## JimInks

Still awake, so I decided to have another smoke, which is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Who wants some Haunted Bookshop? This guy! In the Brog48 with Terrazzu Costa Rican...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Cavendish Rich Aromatic (Gold) in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB in the Brittania with Black Raspberry Sparkling water

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Lunch will be next. A can of the unworldly delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory's Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching M*A*S*H.


My wife and I are huge fans of MASH, both grew up watching as children with our families. Hated it when I was a pup and always complained when it was on. Now, my wife and I own the whole series on DVD and watch it in it's entirety together every couple of years. In the meantime, when we are channel flipping and come across it, it always stays on for the rest of the night.

As a matter of fact, our Welsh Terrier is named Sherman, after Colonel Potter. Harry Morgan was a great actor and I believe this was his best role.

Sherman...


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through an amazing treat. Seattle Pipe Club blender Joe Lankford’s home brewed Mississippi River with yenidje in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Joe was kind enough to send me a big brick of it using 15 year old McClelland tobaccos. It sure is incredible.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Lakeland Dark in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. I hear thunder storms outside, so we'll get some rain.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Smoking some Dunhill EMP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Matt_21

Started a bowl of Haunted Bookshop. Got interupted. I'll hopefully finish it up in a bit.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Started a bowl of Haunted Bookshop. Got interupted. I'll hopefully finish it up in a bit.


It is forgiving.....enjoy!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some DE Gatsby luxury flake from @OneStrangeOne










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Smoking half a bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my stash.


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> It is forgiving.....enjoy!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Excellent. This is my first try at it. So far it's good.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, co-creator and the original Matt Dillon. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pizza and banana split dinner with a bowl of Germain’s Uncle Tom’s Mixture in a quarter bend smooth dark brown 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite stem. Going to clean a few pipes as I watch the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello old antiquaria hawkbill.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

First bowl, Mac Baron Burly Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato 
View attachment 216154

Cubed


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the audio book Double, Double by Ellery Queen.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Essence of Vermont.


----------



## Hickorynut

Davidoff Green Mixture in Black Kathy....thanks @Matt_21!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Then, it's lunch time. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo before I run a couple errands.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Black Cherry made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

While I was out, I smoked some MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Thinking about my next smoke before I go out again.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was able to get in some GL Pease Samarra this morning, a bowl of D&R Two Timer at lunch and Haunted Bookshop on the drive back.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Home from a very filling Japanese buffet dinner and am relaxing as I watch the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream in Dunhill chestnut foursquare.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to the audio book Double, Double by Ellery Queen.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## NightFish

Autumn Evening in MM Legend cob.
I haven't been back to this blend for a few months now. Love that warm maple sweetness.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&D Opening Night




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&D Opening Night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie. This one has Robert Mitchum, Victor Jory, and George (Superman) Reeves.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen from Greece and the sunny Athens with 27°C.










Charatan No 27.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm having a bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burley in a Crown Achievement bent pot.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Big & Burley in a Crown Achievement bent pot.


You really need to stop showing off this pipe, Nathan! Or find one for me:grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Double post...


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall in the Brog67....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Tuggle Hall in the Brog67....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


How is the corona copy? I don't like to carry my corona all the time, but really like the style, and how it works. The price on the brog copies are on point, so I thought I'd ask.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Frog Morton Cellar in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink. Going to be a busy day.


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> How is the corona copy? I don't like to carry my corona all the time, but really like the style, and how it works. The price on the brog copies are on point, so I thought I'd ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I've never held an IM Corona.....I got the Brog because I wanted a flint striker rather than Piezo (which don't seem to last). So far so good, and the price is very right for me!


----------



## Alrightdriver

The only draw back for me on the IM corona is I'm afraid to carry it very often.


Hickorynut said:


> I've never held an IM Corona.....I got the Brog because I wanted a flint striker rather than Piezo (which don't seem to last). So far so good, and the price is very right for me!


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Alrightdriver said:


> The only draw back for me on the IM corona is I'm afraid to carry it very often.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yep, mine hasn't even been outside yet!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

...


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, mine hasn't even been outside yet!


Yep. I'll carry it to a friend's house because if I leave it I can get it back. I never carry it out in public.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Il Duca bent apple,
View attachment 216505


----------



## Hickorynut

Aj's VaPer in the Brog43, this is the last of the tin....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash

Carry my IM everywhere. It’s in my pocket right now. I just refuse to not use something I pay for. Plus, I’m lookin forward to the eventual wear and patina it will develop.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some PS Black Truffle in the MM Legend Cob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Carry my IM everywhere. It's in my pocket right now. I just refuse to not use something I pay for. Plus, I'm lookin forward to the eventual wear and patina it will develop.


I worry about losing mine lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Finally, finally back home! Smoked a few bowls of various blends while out, but am home now and almost done with this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part through this bowl of year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Picked one of my best Virginia pipes for this inaugural ride.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake, cubed in a Radice twin bore oil cured bent Billiard,
View attachment 216586

This aughta last a while!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Reds-Pirates game.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Wilke Commander in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter in the Stanwell 11 

Terrible traffic commute.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will get to dinner time on this very humid day.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and potatoes dinner with a big banana split for dessert. Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a military mount horn ferrule and black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the original year 2011 Sutliff Luxury Balkan Blend 957 that won third place in the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Reds-Pirates game, which is in the 12th inning.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Still working and listening to the replay of the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## ebnash

Smoking 2012 Mclellands Christmas cheer in my Stanwell 11 Amber. Tobacco was gifted by @OneStrangeOne

Nathan, this is an amazing smoke and I thank you for sharing it with me. Such a bright and tangy Virginia, yet very smooth and balanced. It was difficult to smoke this slowly.


----------



## JimInks

D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I m smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"J.D Hogg" on the Dukes of Hazzard, Season 7 Episode 12










Caledonian No 421.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Cleaning pipes, watching the Pirates-Reds game, and planning the work day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Took forever to get clear to smoke today! Shandygaff in Varese with Ice water. Smells like a big ol' plump sweet raisin!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with a real Stormy fella.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley with dark fired Kentucky in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, black ebonite stem with an aluminum band. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken enchiladas dinner with a banana split for dessert. Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Astros-Indians game.


----------



## JimInks

Working and smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Going to take a forum break. See you tomorrow.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Semois Reserve du Patron,
View attachment 216962


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dunhill 3yr Matured Virginia in the Cob before bed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

E.Hoffman Company Distinguished Gentleman.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Decided to take 4 pipes for a weekend trip to the in laws,
Radice oil cured 
Il Duca 
Il Ceppo 
Crown Achievement Dublin 
Went ahead and prepped some Solani 633, Mac Baren Bold Kentucky and Burley Flake, C&D Big & Burley, GL Pease Union Square and Tobac Manil Semois


----------



## Piper

Nathan goes prepared. Hoping the weather will allow me to smoke a few cigars, I took two pipes and two tins of tobacco: Dunhill county bulldog, Peterson silver cap bent pot, Davidoff Scottish Mixture and Peterson University Flake. Have a great Memorial Day everyone.


----------



## JimInks

Back home after visiting friends, and am half through my second bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. A can of the almost illegally delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Davidoff Green Mixture in thr Brog67 on a stormy afternoon...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very delicious year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem. Another hot and humid day here.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the Cubs-Giants game.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

On the front porch, getting windy and the Thunder in the distance...with a bowl full of Match Nightcap in a MM Country Gentleman...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> On the front porch, getting windy and the Thunder in the distance...with a bowl full of Match Nightcap in a MM Country Gentleman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Wow, don't think I could dream up a more peaceful place to sit and have a smoke, Mr. Nut. I don't travel for work anymore but if I'm ever out that way, I'll surely be stopping by to pipe on the porch...whether your home or not. Hopefully you've got a big dog to sit at my feet while I puff away the day.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Wow, don't think I could dream up a more peaceful place to sit and have a smoke, Mr. Nut. I don't travel for work anymore but if I'm ever out that way, I'll surely be stopping by to pipe on the porch...whether your home or not. Hopefully you've got a big dog to sit at my feet while I puff away the day.


Doors open and the coffee is on. Yep, my home office 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Red Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and beans dinner with a banana split for dessert. I'm about a quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Time for a bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Going to work in a few minutes.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Wow, don't think I could dream up a more peaceful place to sit and have a smoke, Mr. Nut. I don't travel for work anymore but if I'm ever out that way, I'll surely be stopping by to pipe on the porch...whether your home or not. Hopefully you've got a big dog to sit at my feet while I puff away the day.


I had the same reaction Erik. I couldn't picture a cozier place than @Hickorynut's covered porch to sit back, smoke a pipe or a cigar, drink a warming beverage and watch the storm roll in. :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed an apple and dried apricots snack, and my last smoke for the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tinder Box Balkan.


----------



## Verdict

Trying some more Ashton guilty pleasure this morning









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Had a tasty lunch, and am waiting for the Braves-Red Sox game. Raining hard outside.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wingfield Mixture in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Haven't smoked it in many years, but I sure do remember the taste. Nice, comfortable blend. Watching the Braves-Red Sox game, and deciding what pipes to try out 4 new-to-me Wilke blends that I got today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Belmont in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Molly was bored, and picked a fight with Suzy, and the two were rolling around on the floor, deadlocked in struggle... until Suzy gave up and walked away. Molly took that as a victory, and pounced on Suzy's back, and the rasslin' started all over again. I should sell tickets!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Safari in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

General Holland Smith: _"Was Tarawa worth it? My answer is unqualified: No. From the very beginning the decision of the Joint Chiefs to seize Tarawa was a mistake and from their initial mistake grew the terrible drama of errors, errors of omission rather than commission, resulting in these needless casualties"._










I am smoking Amphora Original Blend ,i raise my bowl for the 1.696 [US Marines and Navy] which didn't saw the sun rising next day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Storming a lot outside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Il Duca bent apple,
View attachment 217417


View attachment 217425

Looks like another thunderstorm building up


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Really enjoying some Country Squire Old Toby in my Cob!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Union Square in a Il Duca bent apple,
> View attachment 217417
> 
> 
> View attachment 217425
> 
> Looks like another thunderstorm building up


I know time with the inlaws can be challenging, but at least it looks like you have a nice little stoep where you can smoke a pipe and relax. Enjoy the smoke, my friend.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful calzone dinner with a bowl of Wilke No. 178 in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to watch The Flash.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> General Holland Smith: _"Was Tarawa worth it? My answer is unqualified: No. From the very beginning the decision of the Joint Chiefs to seize Tarawa was a mistake and from their initial mistake grew the terrible drama of errors, errors of omission rather than commission, resulting in these needless casualties"._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Amphora Original Blend ,i raise my bowl for the 1.696 [US Marines and Navy] which didn't saw the sun rising next day.


A salute to you Sid. Thank you for the remembrance.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## MattT

Some H&H El Nino tonight in the Sav Roma along with some Fat Tire.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the fabled Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Getting ready to watch the season ending episode of The Flash.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Dodgers-Padres game. In the middle of another big thunderstorm.


----------



## JimInks

Year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Motzek Kieler Freunde “Alte Hasen” in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

This is likely my last smoke of the day: Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens and a little bit of wind. Here is a photo from a Cafe in Athens, watch the cat in the background.










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Hickorynut

Front porch sitting, reading Puff and listening to the river. Haunted Bookshop in Black Kathy and Iron Bean Kenyan.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Front porch sitting, reading Puff and listening to the river. Haunted Bookshop in Black Kathy and Iron Bean Kenyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Nice! I can't hear the creek front here, lots of birds, Morning Dove and a Owl are all I recognize for sure, there's a male Hummingbird that keeps coming by to hit up the feeder and Check me out.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! I can't hear the creek front here, lots of birds, Morning Dove and a Owl are all I recognize for sure, there's a male Hummingbird that keeps coming by to hit up the feeder and Check me out.


The river wraps around the house, it's funny depending on the pressure and temp which side I can hear better. The picture show here are the Carolina Wrens, I still don't know how they fly nap of the earth across the yard, but they look like P51 Mustangs!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> The river wraps around the house, it's funny depending on the pressure and temp which side I can hear better. The picture show here are the Carolina Wrens, I still don't know how they fly nap of the earth across the yard, but they look like P51 Mustangs!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Every time we come out here I'm amazed at how the sound carries, I would have thought that the trees would baffle it but every once in a while I can hear a truck on the highway, it's at least 6 miles to the road. Yesterday I could hear the rain on the trees for maybe 5 minuets before it got here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil Pure Semois in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,
View attachment 217682


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a tasty spaghetti lunch and am part way into smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Finally got a decent night's sleep, and am watching the Braves lead the Red Sox 3-0 in the 4th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 1 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Hot and very humid today, but no rain for a change.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens-Greece, i am smoking McClelland Eastern Carolina Ribbon in a Corn Cob and later i will taste my wife's Millefeuille.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Working and listening to the Braves-Red Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Half Va., Half Burley with dark fired Kentucky in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, black ebonite stem with an aluminum band. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Taking a short work break. Listening to the Dodgers-Padres game on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Taking a work break for a while.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wingfield Mixture in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mister Roberts. Also taking an ice water break to enjoy a cup of Maxwell House, neat.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

More Country Squire Old Toby I’m definitely going to have to buy some more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Hawaiian chicken dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking Wilke Safari in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Giants game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Giants and Cubs are really battling tonight. 3-3 in the 2nd.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 178 in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to go to work.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Double, Double, by Ellery Queen.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In the Battle of the Göhrde at 18 September 1813 the soldiers were pined down by enemy artillery and rifles, a young drummer could accept this and without taking order by an officer in a suicidal decision rise up and start drumming the "Charge" rhythm. The soldiers stand-up and charge to the enemy without knowing that there was no official order. The young drummer against the rules follow them in the first line urging them so the soldiers took more inspiration and courage to reach the hill. Inevitably the heroic drummer drawn attention by the enemy and multiple rifles fired toward him wounding him heavily.










When the drummer carried to the hospital the doctors cutting the uniform to heal the wounds by surprise discovered that was not "he" but "she"! A young girl for patriotic reasons disguised as a man and was fighting in the Jägerbataillon. The brave drummer didn't manage to see the end of War, she past away due to the heavy wounds.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eleonore_Prochaska

Ludwig van Beethoven: Funeral March ('Leonore Prohaska')





I pay my respects raising my pipe with Samuel Gawith Perfection and my cup of coffee to the memory of Eleonore Prochaska which did something beyond the duty helping the other soldiers to win the battle. God rest her soul.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burley in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,
View attachment 218010


----------



## JimInks

Had pizza for lunch and am a third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish the sample a friend gifted me. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Getting ready to watch game one of the Braves-Mets game. The second game will be this evening. Astros and Yankees game is on ESPN.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Davidoff Green Mixture in the Brog39 with ice water while I continue to work through this dreary day.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching The Best Years of Our Lives.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Sleepy Suzy is by my side. Molly is snoozin' on m'lady's lap.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Nana Ivarsson design by Stanwell whilst getting ready to fire off the grill,
View attachment 218218


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Enjoying a wonderful bowl of CS Indian Outlaw this afternoon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Wilke Black Raspberry. 
I got this and it's been very damp. I dried it for a few hours the other day (just enough for a bowl) and packed it. Didn't get around to smoking it. So I'm smoking it now and it's still very damp. Gonna just leave the jar open and stir it around every few days.


----------



## Matt_21

...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken enchiladas dinner with a bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Stanwell Design Choice.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Taking a short work break to feed Suzy and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a tasty snack, and am now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Can’t get enough of this CS Old Toby!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. fed Suzy and Molly again, and I'm relaxing and doing some reading.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClleland Yenice Agonya.


----------



## Verdict

Had a little bit of hilands snowflake this morning. I forgot to snap a picture...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Matt_21 said:


> Wilke Black Raspberry.
> I got this and it's been very damp. I dried it for a few hours the other day (just enough for a bowl) and packed it. Didn't get around to smoking it. So I'm smoking it now and it's still very damp. Gonna just leave the jar open and stir it around every few days.


Matt, I seem to have the same problem with most tobaccos and I don't really live in a high humidity environment. Most of my tobacco's get plated for a 2-3 days, while I've had a few that were out for over a month and finally went in the oven...


----------



## ebnash

Pretty rare opportunity for me to have a morning bowl. Just finished Solani ABF in a bent pot briar 2nd. I wish I could do this every morning.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill. This smoke is close to perfection while doing some reading and writing. Puts me in a contemplative state.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching Gunsmoke, and Suzy and Molly chasing each other around the den.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ebnash said:


> Matt, I seem to have the same problem with most tobaccos and I don't really live in a high humidity environment. Most of my tobacco's get plated for a 2-3 days, while I've had a few that were out for over a month and finally went in the oven...


I have a little table lamp I can plate some tobacco in and I can move the light because it can bend how you want it. I'll put the light over the tobacco 3 inches give or take a little and it will usually dry about anything out in 15-30 min. Ymmv but it's worked so far for me.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Yeah, I need to go find an old school incandescent desk lamp. Used to have one on my bedroom desk when I was a child. That thing would burn the shit out of me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Watching Match Game 77 while waiting for Mad Dog Russo at the top of the hour.


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB in the Brog67 and Foo-foo water....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A nice bowl of CS Parson’s Blend this afternoon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wingfield Mixture in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowley's Best in Varese with Jamaican....more storms inbound..










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## _stormin_

Having a Dunhill Navy Roll in a Savinelli Miele Bent Pot... Loving the tobacco and thinking that I need to buy a LOT more of these before they're gone.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy 
View attachment 218578


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Been watching the Yankees-Astros game while phone chatting with a good friend.


----------



## NightFish

Sat in the garden this afternoon with my first bowl since Wednesday or Thursday of last week. Holy crap was it a good one.

GLP Key Largo in the Sav Tortuga 673.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Robert Grey Bamboo Bulldog,
View attachment 218666


----------



## Verdict

1q in a garbow

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in Castello vergin pot.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Solani 127 in the Peterson’s green spigot. I’ll try to post a picture of it tomorrow. After smoking the spigot at least once daily the color has changed from the bright green emerald to having the grain come out a dark hazel and the green blending so it’s this real pretty Tiger’s eye. It’s very beautiful. I still see that fleck but now I’m thinking it’s a putty fill spot during manufacture. 

I’ve been smoking a bit of other blends too in various dunny or charatan pipes over the past weeks as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking Wilke Surburg’s 71th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Double, Double by Ellery Queen.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Robert Grey Bamboo Bulldog,
> View attachment 218666


So I'm curious, your thoughts on this new blend. Assuming your smoking the HH


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 178 in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching an old Tex Ritter movie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece and the sunny Athens with 27°C.










W.O. Larsen Selected Blend No 80.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> So I'm curious, your thoughts on this new blend. Assuming your smoking the HH


It is the new HH BF. I like it, what I consider to be the classic Burley flavors. Mild nic and maybe med flavor. I'll post in the open a tin thread after a few more bowls. 
So far I've been doing a cube cut, this = almost a three hour smoke in the Il Ceppo which is one reason I tried the RG Bdog!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Gramercy Park with slightly sweet, creamed Earl Grey. Such a good pairing for mornings. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> It is the new HH BF. I like it, what I consider to be the classic Burley flavors. Mild nic and maybe med flavor. I'll post in the open a tin thread after a few more bowls.
> So far I've been doing a cube cut, this = almost a three hour smoke in the Il Ceppo which is one reason I tried the RG Bdog!


Interesting. Just watched a video on cube cutting flake tobacco. When I've opened flake tins, I always just rubbed out the whole tin to shag and throw it in a jar. I'll have to try this method the next time I open a flake tin. It seems like it would help to maintain the concentrated flavors of a pressed flake. Makes me excited to try Dunhill Flake in this method.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in a MM Country Gentleman with Kona









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Off to run a few errands with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. See ya later.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2 in the Brog43

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Warm day here. 90F. Tanshell with Mississippi River and drinking sweet tea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> Warm day here. 90F. Tanshell with Mississippi River and drinking sweet tea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, I just love the fact that you wrap a Dunhill bit with electrical tape!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Benjamin Hartwell Evening Stroll for Pontiac (Ottawa leader), his name is in cities, car brand etc.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can get some work done: Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

ebnash said:


> Dave, I just love the fact that you wrap a Dunhill bit with electrical tape!


I tape all my pipe ends, save the Peterson's P-Lips.

See:

Ashton Achievement bent Dublin with Queen Anne's Revenge in the bowl. 









When you spend as much as a box of Lusi's on a pipe or it's 53 years old or such, precautions must be taken.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 PS LNF in a Armentrout bent apple 
View attachment 218898


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout, potatoes and sweet corn dinner with a bowl of the amazing Strang in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a cumberland stem. Watching the Astros-Yankees game.


----------



## Piper

This afternoon, HH Vintage Syrian in an Amorelli tall pot. This is such a pleasant, mild English blend. I could easily smoke it all day.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Blackpoint in Castello chubby canadian. Sweet and savory.


----------



## ebnash

Champagne InHand said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you spend as much as a box of Lusi's on a pipe or it's 53 years old or such, precautions must be taken.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it's awesome.
Click to expand...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Park Lane Connoisseur in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Working and getting ready to listen to the audio book The Origin of Evil by Ellery Queen.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Have enough left for about half a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work, had a tasty snack, and am smoking Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. I'll likely finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Cherry.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match MM965 in the Brog67...make meetings tolerable... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish

Early morning walk on the beach with a cob full of Balkan Blue.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a pizza lunch, and am now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. A can of the delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the new Condor in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A bowl of Plum Pudding for breakfast in my MM Legend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

NightFish said:


> Early morning walk on the beach with a cob full of Balkan Blue.


That would also make meetings more tolerable.... :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in Varese with Iced Tea....it's HOT!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of this sample of Wingfield Mixture in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Angles-Tigers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Talking about the new Condor, which isn't anything like the old, to a friend.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Paul Olsen No. 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Taking the day off of work since I made a tough deadline.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of Watch City Slices in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Going to clean a few pipes now.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in a MM bent Legend with Jamaican Coffee. This will help me push to the finish tonight and publish....Match Nightcap is next....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful quesadilla dinner with a bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a tanshell Dunhill bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Deciding on what to watch on TV.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 178 in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching "The Gilded Age" on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke Surburg’s 71th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, i was ready to post a photo with my pipe but my eye cought something very interesting while reading police news from Europe. A French policeman from CRS unit has the Greek "Μολων Λαβε" logo in his uniform so i will raise










my Fe.Ro pipe with Ilsteds Own 100 and my cup of coffee for than man.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Line soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## NightFish

My kids left our garden gate open last night and the deer got in and destroyed our veggie garden. They ate almost everything except this little baby tobacco plant. It's funny that they wanted nothing to do with it but gobbled up everything else. Oh well … at least it's still early enough in the season to replant.

Finishing up a bowl of SG Full Virginia Flake in the 50 Caliber Heisenberg. I left some out to dry overnight, cube cut it, and packed it very lightly this time. I think it might be more dry than it needs to be but it still worked out pretty well.

How do you guys like to prep your SG FVF?


----------



## Piper

Sorry about your veggies Drew. Apparently, nicotine is an evolutionary development that helps tobacco plants repel the insects that would otherwise feed on them. Maybe it deterred the deer in this case too. I'm sure John @huffer33 could tell us more about this.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half through this bowl of MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. It's one of the upcoming new MacBaren blends, and no, I can't say what it is. I'm liking it though.


----------



## JimInks

NightFish said:


> My kids left our garden gate open last night and the deer got in and destroyed our veggie garden. They ate almost everything except this little baby tobacco plant. It's funny that they wanted nothing to do with it but gobbled up everything else. Oh well ? at least it's still early enough in the season to replant.
> 
> Finishing up a bowl of SG Full Virginia Flake in the 50 Caliber Heisenberg. I left some out to dry overnight, cube cut it, and packed it very lightly this time. I think it might be more dry than it needs to be but it still worked out pretty well.
> 
> How do you guys like to prep your SG FVF?


I dry mine for a while, and when it's between moist and dry, I cube cut it with my fingers and drop them into the bowl. I get a better burn rate that way, and less clogging of tobacco at the heel of the pipe. Leaves less moisture in the bowl that way as well.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of McClelland Oriental Mixture No. 8 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## huffer33

Sorry to hear about the garden Drew.



Piper said:


> Sorry about your veggies Drew. Apparently, nicotine is an evolutionary development that helps tobacco plants repel the insects that would otherwise feed on them. Maybe it deterred the deer in this case too. I'm sure John @huffer33 could tell us more about this.


It is an interesting topic - there certainly has to be some reason the compounds are retained over evolutionary time, and anti-herbivory is a parsimonious explanation. That can go for all kinds of compounds, such as THC, opiates, cocaine, etc.. And yet we find at least some of those medically useful. For nicotine I think the stimulant effect on suppressing hunger is right in line with anti-herbivory. Not sure what that argues for THC though... now we have deer with the munchies but maybe a bit sleepy? Interestingly the deer have showed no interest in my hops which are a sister species. And not to go off the deep end, but what about mushrooms and peyote - it is almost like they just decided to troll the animal kingdom lol. For the tobacco I'm sure there is a compliment of other compounds they don't like - the resiny & tary stuff especially. The other plants they totally avoid are the hot peppers, and capsasin is often utilized as a spray as well. Meanwhile it is thought to have potential health benefits for us, IIRC including cardiovascular.

Sorry to just pop in here and ramble - I feel guilty not smoking my pipes but I have a bunch of pretty old cigars I feel are needing the flames these days. Promise I'll be back


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Esoterica Dorchester in the Comoy?s Brompton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Greek pasta dinner along with two slices of m'lady's egg custard pie. Am a quarter of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## Piper

huffer33 said:


> Sorry to hear about the garden Drew.
> 
> It is an interesting topic - there certainly has to be some reason the compounds are retained over evolutionary time, and anti-herbivory is a parsimonious explanation. That can go for all kinds of compounds, such as THC, opiates, cocaine, etc.. And yet we find at least some of those medically useful. For nicotine I think the stimulant effect on suppressing hunger is right in line with anti-herbivory. Not sure what that argues for THC though... now we have deer with the munchies but maybe a bit sleepy? Interestingly the deer have showed no interest in my hops which are a sister species. And not to go off the deep end, but what about mushrooms and peyote - it is almost like they just decided to troll the animal kingdom lol. For the tobacco I'm sure there is a compliment of other compounds they don't like - the resiny & tary stuff especially. The other plants they totally avoid are the hot peppers, and capsasin is often utilized as a spray as well. Meanwhile it is thought to have potential health benefits for us, IIRC including cardiovascular.
> 
> Sorry to just pop in here and ramble - I feel guilty not smoking my pipes but I have a bunch of pretty old cigars I feel are needing the flames these days. Promise I'll be back


I knew you'd come through! Fascinating information. I'll be smoking cigars over the weekend in between rain showers and disapproving house guests!:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Motzek Highland Balls in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Hate the name of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Motzek Kieler Freunde ?Alte Hasen? in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Have enough for about a bowl. Watching The Shadow.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Reading and watching Molly chase a house fly around the den. Suzy is supervising the event.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a 2003 paneled black grain relief medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant freehand sitter with a smooth rim and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had a snack and am smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Otter Creek.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> My kids left our garden gate open last night and the deer got in and destroyed our veggie garden. They ate almost everything except this little baby tobacco plant. It's funny that they wanted nothing to do with it but gobbled up everything else. Oh well &#8230; at least it's still early enough in the season to replant.
> 
> Finishing up a bowl of SG Full Virginia Flake in the 50 Caliber Heisenberg. I left some out to dry overnight, cube cut it, and packed it very lightly this time. I think it might be more dry than it needs to be but it still worked out pretty well.
> 
> How do you guys like to prep your SG FVF?


Bummer on the garden, hopefully the replant won't be to late. 
As for the FVF, if I cube it I cut small pieces, no more than an 1/8" and give it a lot of dry time,usually 4-5 hrs under a desk lamp. Sometimes I'll cut strips about 3/4" and do a light rub then a few hrs under the lamp. I like it on the dry side myself.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LTF in a Bjorne Viking,
View attachment 219673


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Billy Bud in a BigBen Bulldog,
View attachment 219689


----------



## NightFish

Ahhhhhh … a calm relaxing Saturday morning in a chair on the lawn. Listening to the birds sing with a cup of coffee and bowl of Sutliff Vanilla Custard in a cob. Been looking forward to this one all week.

Thanks for the tips on the FVF guys. Do you like to prep your other Sam Gawith Flakes any different? I have some Bothy and St James Flake on the way and I'm already envisioning my first smokes of them.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Planning out my day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

NightFish said:


> Ahhhhhh &#8230; a calm relaxing Saturday morning in a chair on the lawn. Listening to the birds sing with a cup of coffee and bowl of Sutliff Vanilla Custard in a cob. Been looking forward to this one all week.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the FVF guys. Do you like to prep your other Sam Gawith Flakes any different? I have some Bothy and St James Flake on the way and I'm already envisioning my first smokes of them.


I haven't tried the BF, the SJF is a fav, i usually dry a flake or three whole to just shy of crunchy and do what I call a wad and stuff, yep, just like it sounds!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Walther squashed tomato, I believe I have hit the jackpot with this combination!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Phone chatting with the durn ol' varmit who made the pipe I am smoking.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Cards-Pirates game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Cards beat the Pirates in the bottom of the ninth, again. Now watching the Nats-Braves game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on some pineapple and am part way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Indian buttered chicken dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Nats finally scored in the the top of the 14th. They lead the Braves 5-3 now. I knew the Braves bullpen would choke sooner or later.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked HH Burley Flake. 



I heard the call of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Couldn't resist either!


----------



## NightFish

OneStrangeOne said:


> I haven't tried the BF, the SJF is a fav, i usually dry a flake or three whole to just shy of crunchy and do what I call a wad and stuff, yep, just like it sounds!


Thanks for the tip Nathan.

BTW - I love that Bjorne Viking. I can't recall seeing you smoke it in the past. It's a beauty indeed.


----------



## JimInks

First time smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Watching Quick Pitch on MLB.TV.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about comic books.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece and the sunny Athens with 32° C.










Davidoff Malawi Dark Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm reading and smoking a bowl of Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of royal yacht, in a bent Comoy, after biscuits and gravy this morning 

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Verdict

Bowl of buttered rum to start off the day.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Braves and Nats are about to play ball.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Braves and Nats are about to play ball.


Awesome! Another Cheerwine fan!

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## JimInks

Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished with this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Been a busy day.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

H&H Virginia Memory in a new Cob a friend gave me!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful barbecue sandwiches and fries dinner, and am half way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. M'lady freshly baked some oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert. Watching the Red Sox-Astros game.


----------



## Piper

Was hoping the weather would cooperate this weekend so I could smoke cigars outside. I was able to squeeze in two great sticks but I'm home now and smoking HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunny cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Quick Pitch on MLB.TV.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClleland Holiday Spirit.


----------



## JimInks

Didn't really sleep, so I got up to do some reading and am smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Monday is in full swing....Match Nightcap in the Brog67 with French Roast...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

HU Director's Cut courtesy of @huffer33 in the Rossi Vittoria Author with Cherry Limeade...

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Line soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Yankees-Tigers game, and getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in Dunhill root briar apple.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Wilke No. 24 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke No. 1 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific pot roast pie dinner with a banana split for dessert, and I'm smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## Piper

W.O. Larsen 1864 in chestnut Dunhill panel. Watching game 2 of the Stanley Cup final.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking The original year 2011 Sutliff Luxury Balkan Blend 957 that won third place in the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Getting ready for the Braves-Padres game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. I'll listen to the ballgame when I go to work, which will be soon.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Padres game.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Belmont in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Origin of Evil by Ellery Queen.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in an old medium bend grain etched Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Work is done for the day, and I'm watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 31°C.










Robert McConnell Black & Gold.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so m'lady made me some ham and eggs and I'm smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall to kick off my day. In the Brog48 with Kona










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoyed a bowl of Big Spring Vanilla this morning on my drive in, will be sad when this is all gone.


----------



## Hickorynut

Good to see you posting here @JtAv8tor!

Anglers Dream in the Brog39....I enjoy this early in the day, although I need to try it late in the evening and compare.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish

Key Largo in the Savinelli 311 poker and a strong cup of black coffee to start the day. 
I'll be spending this beautiful sunny day working inside. Hate it when that happens.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Key Largo in the Savinelli 311 poker and a strong cup of black coffee to start the day.
> I'll be spending this beautiful sunny day working inside. Hate it when that happens.


On Muttnchop Piper's latest 



 he says that his Sav 311 Trevi cost him $79 and is his favorite pipe and best smoker. It certainly is a good-looking pipe with a capacious bowl.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Hickorynut said:


> Good to see you posting here @JtAv8tor!
> 
> Anglers Dream in the Brog39....I enjoy this early in the day, although I need to try it late in the evening and compare.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Pipe smoking is going to be more of a regular thing for me since the tobacco lasts much longer and is price wise more affordable to my budget at the moment.

Don't think I wont be trying to save up for an EZ release though


----------



## Piper

JtAv8tor said:


> Pipe smoking is going to be more of a regular thing for me since the tobacco lasts much longer and is price wise more affordable to my budget at the moment.
> 
> Don't think I wont be trying to save up for an EZ release though


Not only richer but you'll become wiser and more sophisticated too!:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking two bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Finally home after running a couple of errands. Now, it's time for a late lunch.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Zurich Delight in the Brittania with Sweet Tea....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Newminster #403 Superior Round Sliced in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Curly Strang.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of McClelland Oriental Mixture No. 8 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Not only richer but you'll become wiser and more sophisticated too!:wink2:


Hmm, when does the wiser and sophisticated part happen?


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Butera era Pelican in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Then, it's dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful black beans and rice dinner with chicken chunks and Monterrey Jack cheese on top. Part way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Watching Elementary.


----------



## NightFish

Piper said:


> On Muttnchop Piper's latest he says that his Sav 311 Trevi cost him $79 and is his favorite pipe and best smoker. It certainly is a good-looking pipe with a capacious bowl.


Mine is a Roma and I'm very happy with it. It took a little while for it to really hit it's full stride but smokes great now. It was one of the first briar pipes I ever bought so the gradual improvement in performance could very likely have just been me learning how to pack and smoke it. I love a good solid sitter and the poker shape too.

Savinelli sure has lots of great smoking and great value pipes in the sub $100 range. My Tortuga 673 is another that I wouldn't want to live without.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Padres game, but I'll listen to the game once I go to work, which will be very soon.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Motzek Little Snake in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Fed the cats and I'm going to listen to The Origin of Evil by Ellery Queen as I work.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Esoterica And So To Bed in the Comoy’s Brompton before bed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 11 Honey-Rum in a Design Berlin.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Doing some reading.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. I'll finish this smoke after m'lady finishes the omelet she's making me. I'm watching Wanted: Dead or Alive. Yeah, I couldn't sleep again.


----------



## Hickorynut

Early morning tele-meetings....hate em...Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman with Old World Coffee Lab Firefly. At least I was able to clean a few pipes while I mumbled... 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Edward G Robinson in the same cob.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoyed some Apple Pie on this mornings drive, a tasty blend form my local shop...made from baccy that no longer is made...


----------



## Hickorynut

Heritage in the Carey Grecian with Crisp Apple to drink....










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Nesbitt's Orange soda made with real sugar is my drink. Lunch is next.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic stem. Just got this Basil pipe today from a friend who couldn't get off of cigarettes, so he gave me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the Braves-Padres game.


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in a tanshell Dunhill bent billiard. Amazing the variety of VaPers available. This one seems more on the tart side but mild.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> St James Flake in an Il Duca bent apple,


Nathan, I've seen that spectacular pipe many times but I still can't get over how the ring grain extends right through the shank. Wow!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. 



My last post made 10,000 for this forum.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.
> 
> My last post made 10,000 for this forum.


Congratulations on the milestone Jim. :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, I've seen that spectacular pipe many times but I still can't get over how the ring grain extends right through the shank. Wow!


Thank you David, it's got some interesting stuff happening alright, for as short a time as I've had it, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in along time, but it's a great smoker. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.
> 
> My last post made 10,000 for this forum.


Woo-hoo! That's a lot of typing!


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic stem. Just got this Basil pipe today from a friend who couldn't get off of cigarettes, so he gave me the pipe.


Like to a few friends like that! I can picture that beauty!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Getting ready to watch a video game episode of Ellery Queen. I hope it's decent.


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> Woo-hoo! That's a lot of typing!


Sure is! Tires me out thinking about it! :grin2::wink2:

Relaxing after a wonderful Greek pasta dinner with strawberries and a slice of m'lady's home made cheesecake for dessert. Now smoking HU Old Fredder's Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Yankees-Jays game. The Ellery Queen game video was pretty lame.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Like to a few friends like that! I can picture that beauty!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I am lucky to have friends who have gifted me pipes, some of which are remarkable and expensive. But, nothing beats the two William Conrad pipes given to me. They are among my most treasured possessions. I wanted one for thirty years and gave up the idea of owning one, until my buddy generously gifted the only two he had to me.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.
> 
> My last post made 10,000 for this forum.


Great job Jim.. Keep em comin.. Thanks for contributing here, it means alot.

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake, cubed in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Yanks and Jays are scoreless in the 12th inning.


----------



## JimInks

Needed a change of pace: Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello pot watching game 3 of the NBA finals.


----------



## JimInks

Working and smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Work is done for the day, and I'm watching the last few minutes of Frankenstein.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half sandblasted Savinelli Autograph 4 with a pearl brown lucite stem and ferrule. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Escudo Navy De Luxe in the Blackjack 21


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Yesterday was 6 of June, let's turn our memories back in 6 of June 1945.
Greeks in US Army were there too: http://www.oxidayfoundation.org/saluting-greek-american-d-day-heroes/










I am raising my pipe with W.O Larsen The Master's Blend and my cup of coffee in the memory of those who fought and died that day so may of us are now free.


----------



## JimInks

While m'lady is working on breakfast, I'm smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive. Welch's Red Grape Juice is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Now that my C&D Bourbon Bleu has some age, it’s getting quite good. I’ve been smoking about 4 bowls a day because the it remains too windy for cigars as I just destroyed two HUHC trying to smoke them earlier in the week while walking the dog. 

Has anybody noticed serious nicotine variation in Solani, from tin to tin? My last tin I opened of the green 127 has so much more than the previous batch. It also came with seals on the 100g tins, but upon opening it was dry as heck. Into the jar it went with a moisture gauze. I’m tempted to open the second and jar it ASAP. 

I’ve been rotating my Peterson’s, Charatan Makes and Dunhills. I find myself dreading cleaning as it really smells bad and leaves tar stains that are hard to wash off the hands. I guess every pleasure has its drawbacks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 178 in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Bacon Old Fashioned in the Brog48 to start the day. Actually I had two extra pipes already loaded from yesterday that I did not get to.....

Lane Dark Red is on deck in a MM bent Legend...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in the Carey Carved Apple...don't smoke this one much as it still carries the ghost of aro in it....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Now that my C&D Bourbon Bleu has some age, it's getting quite good. I've been smoking about 4 bowls a day because the it remains too windy for cigars as I just destroyed two HUHC trying to smoke them earlier in the week while walking the dog.
> 
> Has anybody noticed serious nicotine variation in Solani, from tin to tin? My last tin I opened of the green 127 has so much more than the previous batch. It also came with seals on the 100g tins, but upon opening it was dry as heck. Into the jar it went with a moisture gauze. I'm tempted to open the second and jar it ASAP.
> 
> I've been rotating my Peterson's, Charatan Makes and Dunhills. I find myself dreading cleaning as it really smells bad and leaves tar stains that are hard to wash off the hands. I guess every pleasure has its drawbacks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree about the stain on your hands from pipe cleaning. I've got in the habit of using a paper towel to grip the dirty end of the pipe cleaner as it emerges from the bit. To mask the odor and freshen the stems a bit better than with a dry pipe cleaner dry I swab them with isopropyl or spirit alcohol. I hate cleaning pipes too so I try to force myself to clean all the ones I've used the next day just so they don't pile up.


----------



## Matt_21

So, Lee has claimed my new Crown Noseburner as hers (I'm a bit disappointed).
I packed it up with some C&D Black Gold Maple for her and loaded my Brigham up with some Balken Supreme.
It'll be my first try with the BS.


----------



## Matt_21

Oh ya. Pic.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Going to have a late lunch. Finally got a few hours of sleep, about three. A can of Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink on this hot and humid day. Watching the Pirates-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Already about half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Tobacco is a bit dry, but it works well that way. Ice tea and berg is my drink on this very busy day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Fred and Ginger movies on TCM.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Matt_21

Lee didn't smoke "her" pipe. So I did.

Didn't even burn my nose.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baked ziti dinner, and dessert was vanilla bean ice cream, and a slice of cheese cake wit fresh strawberries. Now smoking the last of my stash of Rich Dark Flake in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head with a yellow stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Peterson black spigot. Watching game 5 of Stanley Cup final.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Presbyterian in a Savinelli bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the last few chapters of The Origin of Evil by Ellery Queen.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of the original year 2011 H&H Black House that won the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, hot day here in Athens with 31°C.










McClelland 221b series Arcadia - Fe.Ro [modified]


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in the Carey Grecian with Old World Coffee Lab Firefly....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Le petit robin, that was gifted to me from @Piper good stuff. In My Sav 311 poker.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Bosun Cut Plug in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. A bottle of Cheerwine is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Welch's Red Grape juice is my drink. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

I enjoyed a wonderful sesame steak dinner with green beans and mashed potatoes, and just finished smoking Paul Olsen No. 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. A slice of cheese cake is in my near future.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Dodgers game. Mets lost again, this time to the Yankees. Mets can't hit, and DeGroom pitched a good game, but it wasn't enough.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Going to work soon.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching a Cheyenne Kid movie.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half sandblasted Savinelli Autograph 4 with a pearl brown lucite stem and ferrule. I'll likely finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke Rajek's No 16 - Pipex [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Had some cherries and peaches, and am smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Batman.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HH Burley Flake in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Gramercy this AM, followed by a run blend I made up awhile back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Brewers-Phillies game.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_"People generally judge more from phenomena rather than reality, because vision belongs to all, while perception in a few." - Plato










I am smoking Sir Walter Raleigh Regular in a Corn Cob with 6mm balsa filter._


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finished a bowl of Bourbon Bleu in the now cat’s eye Peterson’s spigot. Very enjoyable on a long dog walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Presbyterian Mixture in an Aldo Velani


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking 2007 C&D Morley’s Best in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Have a little rain here today and it's about to storm, so Molly is hiding under the bed, and Sleepy Suzy is by my side.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Been smoking cigars lately but decided to give this a go. 
First post on the pipe side and just smoked my first bowl out of my first pipe. 
Dunhill Elizabethan from a Savinelli Bianca
It was delicious. Smoke was smooth and easy on the retro. I enjoyed it greatly. 
See you guys around.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Comptons Scottish Mixture in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Waiting for the Yankees-Mets game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and pintos dinner with vanilla bean ice cream, strawberries and a slice of cheese cake. Now smoking one of the best durn tobaccos ever made: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Yanks and Mets are 3-3 in the bottom of the sixth inning.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just finished a bowl of Cult BRM. Like a cordial cherry. Need to dry it out a bit more next time, but it was fantastic. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

Morleys is really growing on me Jim...I imagine with some age it is stellar!


JimInks said:


> A few minutes away from smoking 2007 C&D Morley's Best in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Have a little rain here today and it's about to storm, so Molly is hiding under the bed, and Sleepy Suzy is by my side.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> Morleys is really growing on me Jim...I imagine with some age it is stellar!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It is. I was fortunate to have a friend who gave a few ounces of it.


----------



## Piper

TexaSmoke said:


> Been smoking cigars lately but decided to give this a go.
> First post on the pipe side and just smoked my first bowl out of my first pipe.
> Dunhill Elizabethan from a Savinelli Bianca
> It was delicious. Smoke was smooth and easy on the retro. I enjoyed it greatly.
> See you guys around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Congrats on your first bowl. And thanks for posting on the pipe side. Hope we see more of you around here.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Castello old antiquari hawk bill.


----------



## gtechva

Tambo in a MM Cob and Jameson


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Marble Kake in an Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking the original year 2011 McClelland Blue Mountain that won second place in the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Taking a short work break to feed Suzy and Molly, who were meowing in four part harmony in my ears. Had to cave in, ya know!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Back to work as I listen to Al Stewart.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Country Squire Second Breakfast










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a black acrylic stem. Watching Roy Rogers.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece and the sunny Athens.










Davidoff Brazil Virginia.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sipping on my Peterson's Spigot with Wilke Gramercy inside. I will try to photograph the color change from Emerald green to Cats eye. Enjoying lightly sweetened creamed Earl Grey while watching the hound enjoy the shade of the tree.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HH Burley Flake in a Aldo Velani


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in Castello nose burner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Twin bore oil cured Radice


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Sipping on my Peterson's Spigot with Wilke Gramercy inside. I will try to photograph the color change from Emerald green to Cats eye. Enjoying lightly sweetened creamed Earl Grey while watching the hound enjoy the shade of the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interested to see those photos. I liked the emerald spigot but I think it would be even more unusual and beautiful in cats eye.


----------



## Hickorynut

I gotta hammock and a bowl full of Crowley's Best in a MM Country Gentleman.....while catching up on Puff...ahhhhhh.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

HU Zulu, courtesy @huffer33, in an amber root Dunhill Rhodesian. @Hickorynut credits me with a valuable Dunny collection. The affordable way to do this is by acquiring them over five decades and looking for good ones on estate sites.:wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Very interested to see those photos. I liked the emerald spigot but I think it would be even more unusual and beautiful in cats eye.


Yes this was a quite pleasant surprise. I have the Emerald Racing 120 Dublin. I don't smoke it nearly as much, but I wonder if it too will change over time.

Right now enjoying SPC Mississippi River in the 1965 Dunhill Tanshell.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Enjoying some much needed R&R. HH El Nino in the Gainey poker and some Buffalo Trace with a pickel back. Both really starting to grow on me.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the White Sox-Red Sox game.


----------



## Hickorynut

This one and the County are really great looking pipes!


Piper said:


> HU Zulu, courtesy @huffer33, in an amber root Dunhill Rhodesian. @Hickorynut credits me with a valuable Dunny collection. The affordable way to do this is by acquiring them over five decades and looking for good ones on estate sites.:wink2:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A hot and humid day here as I venture to do as little as possible this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Madderduro

Peterson founder's choice


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Peter Rasmussen Black Label and later some watermelon before bed.


----------



## Madderduro

cherry cavendish


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink. Suzy was on my lap until I got up to get a new smoke and drink, and she wasn't happy about it. But, now she's laying on my feet, so all is well in her world. She is the ultimate lap cat.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem. I still can't talk about the blend, but it's due out in August along with another special blend I haven't tried yet. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost time to smoke Motzek Highland Balls in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## MattT

One day I'll get me some of this...


JimInks said:


> Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the White Sox-Red Sox game.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Haven't been feeling well the last couple days. Wanted tp sit out and smoke so I lit up some Charlette's Web in my first hand carved.
Didn't get through it all. The kids were bugging me. They're sick too.
Maybe after they go to bed.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner with strawberries and cheese cake for dessert. Now smoking 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching the Mets-Yankees game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC egg with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary about George Harrison's death.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching an documentary about the Beatles' break up.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren 7 Seas Gold Blend - Stanwell [modified].


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog67 with French Roast on this muggy,buggy Monday...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Rumcake/QAR mix in the Peterson's Cats eye Spigot. Sweet creamed Irish Breakfast tea in the cup.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

Wrapping up the 3rd bowl in my new Tsuge Mizki 942 with a cup of coffee to start the day.
The first in this pipe was Carter Hall. Second was Union Square. Third is now Telegraph Hill. Been way too busy lately to get much time on Puff and look forward to catching up soon.
Puff on!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hoddo’s blend was just finished in a Charatan. I have many Charatan make pipes. Along with Peterson’s Bent Billiard they are some of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Then, it's lunch time.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Enjoying some Dunhill EMP in my Savinelli 320 trevi, with some sweet tea. I was trying to decide what to smoke when I realized this one was already packed.. 2 days ago. I just never got to it. However I used muttonchop' s trick of using a pipe cleaner as a bowl cap, and honestly it's smoking great after sitting for 2 days already in the bowl. Might be an idea to pack your pipes a day ahead, as this is the second time it's happened to me, and it has smoked really good both times. And as a bonus simply grabbing the pipes, and lighting up with no prep is pretty cool. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog43 with ice water.....storms are here!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Had a bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Back home after getting a hair cut.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Short Smoke Theater presents Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just finished a bowl of Wilke Gramercy Park in the Sav Bianca.
Starting to think I'm not a big fan of aromatic blends. While not bad, none have been my cup of tea.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and beans dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH & Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Robert Grey Bamboo Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Been sorting through my art returns for Archie and Sonic the Hedgehog so I can price them for sale.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about comic books.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## NightFish

Doing some lunting on the river bar before work with a bowl of Autumn Evening in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Starting my day off with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Going to run errands this afternoon. See ya later.


----------



## Hickorynut

HU Director's Cut courtesy of @huffer33 in the Brittania on this gloomy day...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03

NightFish said:


> Doing some lunting on the river bar before work with a bowl of Autumn Evening in a cob.


Lunting... One of my favorite tobacco related words..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Alrightdriver

I learned a new word today. Apparently. I had to Google it.


UBC03 said:


> Lunting... One of my favorite tobacco related words..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

You can't really use it in conversation with "normal" people.. They look at you like you just had a stroke..



Alrightdriver said:


> I learned a new word today. Apparently. I had to Google it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Alrightdriver

UBC03 said:


> You can't really use it in conversation with "normal" people.. They look at you like you just had a stroke..
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Thankfully I don't talk to many "normal" people. Lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Had a bowl of Bourbon Bleu this morning with Irish Breakfast tea in the Peterson’s spigot. Tasty smoke. 

Warm, sunny weather here. The wine grapes and raspberries are growing like weeds. The grapes are flowering so it looks like a late September harvest. Maybe enough to actually make wine this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Finally home again. While I was out, I had a few bowls of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Getting ready to watch a tribute to Henry Aaron on ESPN.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Just finished half a bowl of Wilke 13 in the Sav Bianca. 
My favorite tobacco so far. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful orange chicken and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Perhaps my favorite pipe.


----------



## JimInks

I'm now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for e bowl or two. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 178 in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Work is done for the day, and I'm watching Quick Pitch on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Uhle’s Christmas Blend 2011 in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a tortoise shell stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O. Larsen Mellow & Tasty.


----------



## JimInks

Ate a Jazz apple and smoking year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy Rides Again, and yeah, I couldn't sleep.


----------



## Hickorynut

Needed a wake up! Match Dunhill Nightcap in the Brog48 and coffee!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Solani green in a Charatan make rounded bottom pot. One of my favorite pipes for Burley based aromatics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. My drink is Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar. Watching A Tale of Two Cities starring Basil Rathbone on TCM. Today is Rathbone's birthday.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of BOTB in a Carey Grecian. Now smoking Tuggle Hall in Varese.

Just put a bid on a GIGI Peterson COPY....Well see...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Quick lunch smoke. Half a bowl of Solani ABF in my Stanwell 11 Amber.


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> I learned a new word today. Apparently. I had to Google it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


New for me, as well. Would make a great license plate frame or bumper sticker..."I'd rather be lunting"


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink on this very hot and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. One of my favorite pipes. The tobacco's pretty good, too.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful rib steak, mashed potatoes and green beans dinner, and am half way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## JimInks

In honor of Basil Rathbone's birthday, I'm smoking his blend: Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Nats-Yankees game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 PS LBF in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

It's time for some Wilke Belmont in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Phone chatting about lots of stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a horn ferrule and black acrylic stem. I may finish the night with this smoke. Rangers-Dodgers are in the 11th inning.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Champagne - Ferretti [modified].


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Have a lot of work and business to attend to, so I'm taking a forum break for the next few days. Have fun, play fair (unless their backs are turned, lol), and I'll see you soon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke Special Edition 2009 - Fallion [modified].


----------



## Hickorynut

There's a lot going on with that pipe Sid...Wow!


Sid.Stavros said:


> House of Smoke Special Edition 2009 - Fallion [modified].


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of @Champagne InHand mix in the Brog67.....now entertaining John Cotton's 1&2 in the Brog48.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Finished a bowl of @Champagne InHand mix in the Brog67.....now entertaining John Cotton's 1&2 in the Brog48.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I love that pipe. I just finished some peach aromatic in a Peterson's K&P bent billiard.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I love that pipe. I just finished some peach aromatic in a Peterson's K&P bent billiard.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks..one of the best Brog smokers I have.

Does the "peach" last the whole bowl?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks..one of the best Brog smokers I have.
> 
> Does the "peach" last the whole bowl?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Been meaning to ask about he brog pipes. A friend of mine was wondering about how well they smoke. What's your opinion? You have a couple don't ya?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Alrightdriver said:


> Been meaning to ask about he brog pipes. A friend of mine was wondering about how well they smoke. What's your opinion? You have a couple don't ya?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


I have 4, trying to cover the bases. A heavy wall wide bent (43)....Rusticated pear wood bent (39) smooth bent Briar (67) and that tomato kinda one which I think is olive (48)

Do they smoke as good as the Varese, Stokkebye 82, Rossi or Sasieni? Nope, fraid not. But for the price they sure fill the need for daily smokers that I can smoke for week at a time and rotate week to week. And if I manage to screw em up while I'm still learning they can go plunk in file 13 and I'm not worried....

I just ordered new stems for two of them cause I chewed them up clenching and picked up a model 152 for under 30 bucks shipped....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> I just ordered new stems for two of them cause I chewed them up clenching and picked up a model 152 for under 30 bucks shipped....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I wish all pipe makers offered replacement stems. It would increase their revenues and allow us all to chew away to our heart's content. It would also put softee bits (with which I have a love/hate relationship) out of business.


----------



## Matt_21

Yeah. Brog always seems to have stuff on sale and good customer service from my experience. Im a really new piper so can't say how they smoke but for the price... good for around the yard.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Yeah. Brog always seems to have stuff on sale and good customer service from my experience. Im a really new piper so can't say how they smoke but for the price... good for around the yard.


Exactly! "I don't always smoke a Brog, but when I am mindlessly smoking that's what I grab"..... .lol

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Exactly! "I don't always smoke a Brog, but when I am mindlessly smoking that's what I grab"..... .lol
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hmmm...do you drink dos equis? Haha


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Thanks..one of the best Brog smokers I have.
> 
> Does the "peach" last the whole bowl?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


For Peter Stokkeybe. If you smoke Peaches and Cream or Sutliff Peach Cobbler slowly after you get it lit, the peach will last quite a while.

I quite like smoking peach and rum aromatics. Weird how the more age these seem to get the better they smoke. Perhaps it's just a learning curve but I expect it's the casing seeping all the way in to the tobacco. Well worth the $15 or so I spent per 8 oz to try out various aromatics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I haven't been a fan of aros, but peach anything gets me on the train. I'll second the age...to some extent it's even more important in piping IMHO because it's deliberate smoking. Nathan equipped me with some Bullseye and Twist with a bit of age and it is nirvana!


Champagne InHand said:


> For Peter Stokkeybe. If you smoke Peaches and Cream or Sutliff Peach Cobbler slowly after you get it lit, the peach will last quite a while.
> 
> I quite like smoking peach and rum aromatics. Weird how the more age these seem to get the better they smoke. Perhaps it's just a learning curve but I expect it's the casing seeping all the way in to the tobacco. Well worth the $15 or so I spent per 8 oz to try out various aromatics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## TexaSmoke

I haven't found an aromatic I like yet, but peach sounds enticing. Ill have to order some. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Thanks for the info Hick.


Hickorynut said:


> I have 4, trying to cover the bases. A heavy wall wide bent (43)....Rusticated pear wood bent (39) smooth bent Briar (67) and that tomato kinda one which I think is olive (48)
> 
> Do they smoke as good as the Varese, Stokkebye 82, Rossi or Sasieni? Nope, fraid not. But for the price they sure fill the need for daily smokers that I can smoke for week at a time and rotate week to week. And if I manage to screw em up while I'm still learning they can go plunk in file 13 and I'm not worried....
> 
> I just ordered new stems for two of them cause I chewed them up clenching and picked up a model 152 for under 30 bucks shipped....
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> I haven't found an aromatic I like yet, but peach sounds enticing. Ill have to order some.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


I don't do a lot of aro's but one I like is Russ's Old Glory, it's more apricot than peach and it's not overwhelming the tobacco flavors still come thu. :vs_cool:


----------



## TexaSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> I don't do a lot of aro's but one I like is Russ's Old Glory, it's more apricot than peach and it's not overwhelming the tobacco flavors still come thu. :vs_cool:


Thanks, Nathan. I'll put that on my tins list. Going to make an order in the next week or two.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 33 Vanilla-Coffee in a Passatore [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting out the day with Suttlif match 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin, WCC Slices in a Cob with a forever stem and SG St James Flake in a Stanwell Featherweight, D&R Two Timer and C&D Oak Alley pouched and ready


----------



## Piper

TexaSmoke said:


> I haven't found an aromatic I like yet, but peach sounds enticing. Ill have to order some.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Here's my decidedly non-expert take on choosing aromatics: don't buy a large number to start with and don't buy large quantities of any one until you know what you like.

Aromatics are tricky. Because they're flavored (duh!), I find I can only smoke them sporadically but many veterans smoke aromatics regularly and really enjoy them.

Flavors range from very distinct (e.g. cherry, peach) to subtle or barely detectable (vanilla, whisky). The distinctly flavored ones are usually damp but, surprisingly, can smoke pretty well. Two I like are Sutliff Molto Dolce (vanilla, caramel) and Cult Blood Red Moon (cherry). The lightly flavored ones let the underlying tobaccos show through and behave like non-aros. Two I like are MacBaren's Original Choice and Captain Black White. As you know, many, if not most, tobaccos have some topping. GLP Haddo's Delight (not considered an aro) tastes pleasantly aromatic to me and GLP Stonehenge has a slightly perfumey flavor as do a number of Lakeland blends from Gawith Hoggarth & Co.

Finally, if you look back over this thread you'll see that Edward G. Robinson Pipe Blend and a selection of tobaccos from Wilke are highly regarded.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Piper said:


> Here's my decidedly non-expert take on choosing aromatics: don't buy a large number to start with and don't buy large quantities of any one until you know what you like.
> 
> Aromatics are tricky. Because they're flavored (duh!), I find I can only smoke them sporadically but many veterans smoke aromatics regularly and really enjoy them.
> 
> Flavors range from very distinct (e.g. cherry, peach) to subtle or barely detectable (vanilla, whisky). The distinctly flavored ones are usually damp but, surprisingly, can smoke pretty well. Two I like are Sutliff Molto Dolce (vanilla, caramel) and Cult Blood Red Moon (cherry). The lightly flavored ones let the underlying tobaccos show through and behave like non-aros. Two I like are MacBaren's Original Choice and Captain Black White. As you know, many, if not most, tobaccos have some topping. GLP Haddo's Delight (not considered an aro) tastes pleasantly aromatic to me and GLP Stonehenge has a slightly perfumey flavor as do a number of Lakeland blends from Gawith Hoggarth & Co.
> 
> Finally, if you look back over this thread you'll see that Edward G. Robinson Pipe Blend and a selection of tobaccos from Wilke are highly regarded.[/quote @Piper
> Thanks for your response. I plan to try a few more aros in my journey. The cult BRM wasn't bad, but still not my cup of tea. I plan to try one of the vanilla blends I've seen to see how that agrees with me. I love the Wilke13. Not an aro, but has a distinct whisky flavor to me and a strong overall profile. I have a few ozs of it and really enjoy it
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Hearth and Home AJ's VaPer in an Olive pipe, cool water beside me. While reading military history i brought in mind an old story, it's about the "ghost army" of Drosoulites.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drosoulites










_The castle was deserted and the sand covered the dead bodies. Tradition says that if the body is frail, the soul does not rest. It has been many years since then, and one dawn in May some shepherds overlooking the monastery of Saint Charalambos saw an army of human shadows, pedestrians and riders, with weapons and swords to make their way to the sea..._


----------



## MattT

TexaSmoke said:


> Piper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my decidedly non-expert take on choosing aromatics: don't buy a large number to start with and don't buy large quantities of any one until you know what you like.
> 
> Aromatics are tricky. Because they're flavored (duh!), I find I can only smoke them sporadically but many veterans smoke aromatics regularly and really enjoy them.
> 
> Flavors range from very distinct (e.g. cherry, peach) to subtle or barely detectable (vanilla, whisky). The distinctly flavored ones are usually damp but, surprisingly, can smoke pretty well. Two I like are Sutliff Molto Dolce (vanilla, caramel) and Cult Blood Red Moon (cherry). The lightly flavored ones let the underlying tobaccos show through and behave like non-aros. Two I like are MacBaren's Original Choice and Captain Black White. As you know, many, if not most, tobaccos have some topping. GLP Haddo's Delight (not considered an aro) tastes pleasantly aromatic to me and GLP Stonehenge has a slightly perfumey flavor as do a number of Lakeland blends from Gawith Hoggarth & Co.
> 
> Finally, if you look back over this thread you'll see that Edward G. Robinson Pipe Blend and a selection of tobaccos from Wilke are highly regarded.[/quote @Piper
> Thanks for your response. I plan to try a few more aros in my journey. The cult BRM wasn't bad, but still not my cup of tea. I plan to try one of the vanilla blends I've seen to see how that agrees with me. I love the Wilke13. Not an aro, but has a distinct whisky flavor to me and a strong overall profile. I have a few ozs of it and really enjoy it
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lane 1-Q a try, you may like it. I find it's a great anytime smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## TexaSmoke

MattT said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Lane 1-Q a try, you may like it. I find it's a great anytime smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for me, a pretty swell guy sent me a sampler of that recently. I'll definitely be giving it a try tomorrow when I try the ninja for the first time. Gonne be too rainy and humid for cigars. Perfect pipe weather.
> Thanks, Matt
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.
Click to expand...


----------



## Olecharlie

Davidoff Scottish Mixture! Thanks to @Piper...


----------



## Hitch12345

Fine Spring Father's Day morning with three favorites; Bjorne freehand ,Chief Catoonah, (Charlottsville), and Dr Gentry's eschatologial treatise.
I hope your day goes this well.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, unfortunately we have rain here in Athens so i couldn't visit a Cafe today.
I am smoking Poeschl Exclusiv Plum & Rum in a Stanwell watching videos about Louboutina.










She is the "the Hugging Dog" of New York. 
https://www.instagram.com/louboutinanyc/?hl=el


----------



## Olecharlie

Dunhill 965 in a cobb courtesy of @Hickorynut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 633 in a Il Duca bent apple,
> 
> View attachment 220962


Cool looking pipe, when I graduate from cobbs, I'll get me one of these!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about my work which was a lot in a few days.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Started the day off with a bowl of Lane 1Q from the brebbia ninja sabbiata.

First time to smoke from this pipe. It was great. Still not 100% sure that I'm going to stick with pipe smoking, but I'm giving it time. Trying different blends and putting in the time to see if it agrees with me. Have a great day, y'all.









Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Hickorynut

Welcome back from the work marathon Jim!

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog67 with French Roast on a muggy Monday









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Match 965 in the Brog48...I've switched to ice water as its 94 and humid now....

Stokkebye Private Reserve in the Stokkebye 82 Natural is next....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Peterson Gold Blend in a Savinelli with cool water beside me. Not in a good mood due to the evening rain today but things got worst seeing what some doctors done due to a surgeon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995659378563911680


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking my after lunch treat: 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Also just finished drinking a bottle of Cheerwine.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this very hot day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Phone chatting with the daughter of my close friend Herb Rogoff, former comic book editor and writer who has just passed away. RIP Herb. You were one of a kind, and I will miss you.


----------



## Champagne InHand

It's been such a hot and humid day. The rain finally stopped but humidity is out of control.

I'm smoking my favorite Charatan with Solani Green sipping iced sweet tea in between.

We did grill ribeyes at the foot of our garage as we didn't know what the thunderstorms had on for us.

I'm glad I've turned off the tub outside for the most part which makes sitting at 84-85F very refreshing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Phone chatting with the daughter of my close friend Herb Rogoff, former comic book editor and writer who has just passed away. RIP Herb. You were one of a kind, and I will miss you.


Condolences about your friend Jim. I googled his pictures. H was a very talented man.


----------



## Piper

PS LNF in Dunny cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Shrimp and sweet corn for dinner, and now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Condolences about your friend Jim. I googled his pictures. H was a very talented man.


Thanks. He was all of that. Herb was very bright and extremely compassionate toward others.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> PS LNF in Dunny cumberland bent bulldog.


That's such a handsome pipe. I'm actually debating on sending my seldom used county Zulu in. I use the bent billiard Chestnut and Tanshell so much more. I'm tempted to send in the pencil shank as well, though I love it for so many reasons. I think my Ashton is going in as well.

Having expanded and really found what I like to smoke and what is meh really shows you what you are paying to keep on hand.

I smoked Vanilla Pound Cake tonight. My Own Blend from P&C. I bought 3 separate pounds of these blends at $25. After purchase I really was only okay with one bag. Now with 6 months age I'm really glad I bought them all as the are aging so nicely and are pleasurable to smoke.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Earlier, I mentioned the passing of my friend Herb Rogoff. I was his biographer, but Herb published a book of his own. His witty humor, and observation of the human condition can read here: https://www.amazon.com/Herb-Garden-...qid=1529366452&sr=1-1&keywords=herbert+rogoff


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Alrightdriver

JimInks said:


> Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Phone chatting with the daughter of my close friend Herb Rogoff, former comic book editor and writer who has just passed away. RIP Herb. You were one of a kind, and I will miss you.


 Sorry to hear about your friend Jim.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> That's such a handsome pipe. I'm actually debating on sending my seldom used county Zulu in. I use the bent billiard Chestnut and Tanshell so much more. I'm tempted to send in the pencil shank as well, though I love it for so many reasons. I think my Ashton is going in as well.
> 
> Having expanded and really found what I like to smoke and what is meh really shows you what you are paying to keep on hand.
> 
> I smoked Vanilla Pound Cake tonight. My Own Blend from P&C. I bought 3 separate pounds of these blends at $25. After purchase I really was only okay with one bag. Now with 6 months age I'm really glad I bought them all as the are aging so nicely and are pleasurable to smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I still have some pipes I would like to send in but you get so little money for them, relative to their initial cost, that you need to sell a few pipes to buy one good replacement. And the pipes I have to sell are excellent pipes and good smokers; it's just that I don't smoke them as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sutliff Peach Cobbler in the Peterson's Green (Cats eye) spigot during halftime at the World Cup. Watching the grape vines grow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I still have some pipes I would like to send in but you get so little money for them, relative to their initial cost, that you need to sell a few pipes to buy one good replacement. And the pipes I have to sell are excellent pipes and good smokers; it's just that I don't smoke them as much as I thought I would.


True but what else are you going to do with them. I only use the Zulu in the car. I can easily use any Bent Billiard in the car as well or a straight. I would like to grab another Rinaldo but at SP they are very overpriced compared to buying them from Italy. I need another wider bowl for Burley based aromatics.

Painful learning curve but it is what it is. I guess there is alway eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Going to run a few errands on this hot and humid day. See ya later on today.


----------



## Hickorynut

Two Friends Heritage in Black Kathy with a cup o joe.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake - Vauen.


----------



## JimInks

Back home, and smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. This will get me to dinner time. Getting ready to watch the Braves-Blue Jays game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken enchiladas, refried beans and Mexican rice dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. I had vanilla bean ice cream topped with cherries.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland Oriental Mixture No. 8 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Watching MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Catching up on e-mails.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff J4 Burley in a 1970’s smooth Savinelli Non Pareil 9574 Oom Paul with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

"Gidgets' maiden voyage with Match Nightcap....sure wish the AC folks could step it up a bit...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a pizza lunch with a bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Cubs and Dodgers are on MLB TV after the Mad Dog show.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Faygo Orange is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.F. Germain & Son Uncle Tom's Smoking Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Cubs lead the Dodgers 4-0 in the 7th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## The Falls Guy

1888 Cocktail Hour in my trusty Bueschers Cob


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Far Asian pork roast, mashed potatoes, and green beans dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Had a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Having a welcome rain storm after such a hot day.


Posts are down. Let's see a few.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Yankees-Mariners game.


----------



## JimInks

Decided to have a fairly short smoke: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a straight Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Watching The Tower of London starring Rathbone and Karloff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Might have another smoke, depending on Suzy and Molly, who I just fed. They like to play after I give them their late night snack.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting a couple things done since I couldn't sleep.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A cup of Trader Joe's Organic Concord Grape Juice is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's pipe smoking adventure,
Haunted Bookshop in a Cob 
Oak Alley in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
ODF and Two Timer pouched and ready


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Hickorynut

HU Makhuwa courtesy of @huffer33 in Varese. Working and listening to Perry Mason









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Nathan's hot dogs for lunch, and for dessert, it's Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Ate the former, smoking the latter. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Red Sox-Twins game.


----------



## Matt_21

Some Charlette's Web in my own pipe. 
A nice breeze is helping me to keep it lit. That and it's good and dry. I packed this a few days ago and haven't gotten to it until now.


----------



## Matt_21

...


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter. A cold glass of Whole Foods Italian Tangerine Soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Time to feed Suzy and Molly who have been fairly quiet day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Mystery Blend in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## Piper

@Matt_21, that pipe came out nicely. I'm smoking a bowl of McClelland Easy Street in the old Dunny bruyere pot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful garlic meat and potatoes dinner with a bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Had chocolate satin pie and cherries for dessert.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> @Matt_21, that pipe came out nicely. I'm smoking a bowl of McClelland Easy Street in the old Dunny bruyere pot.


Thanks man. It's very comfortable in the hand. It doesn't look as pretty as I'd like but, it's so comfortable that I'm happy with it.
I'll probably sand it a bit more but, I can't decide what to do about staining. I think I'll try and keep it nice and light.

That's a really nice pot btw.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM Legend... Still.

I figure if it ain't broke.....


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Solani Green Label in a 1987 Savinelli POTY.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a grilled roast beef and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Mad Dog Russo is on MLB TV at the top of the hour.


----------



## JimInks

Smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo. Suzy and Molly are batting a catnip ball around the den.


----------



## Madderduro

lil bit of cherry cavendish in the cob...been smoking up all my crème brulee need to pick some more up tomorrow


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Commander in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Wagon Train.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's High Society - Fallion [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Had internet trouble. earlier, it was Villigar No. 44. Now, I'm smoking Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit. Had a nice snack break inbetween smokes. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Madderduro

Peterson luxury blend


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 F&T Golden Mixture in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. This blend burns a little fast due to the fine cut of the tobacco, but I do enjoy the taste. And it doesn't burn hot in your mouth.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking early ‘70s Edgeworth Cavendish Rich Aromatic (Gold) in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Madderduro

vanilla custard in this La rocca...not my favorite pipe


----------



## MattT

TexaSmoke said:


> Started the day off with a bowl of Lane 1Q from the brebbia ninja sabbiata.
> 
> First time to smoke from this pipe. It was great. Still not 100% sure that I'm going to stick with pipe smoking, but I'm giving it time. Trying different blends and putting in the time to see if it agrees with me. Have a great day, y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Yeah!....Lane 1-Q in my Sav Roma watching the rain fall. This has become my new favorite combo. I thought my Gainey was a good pipe, but after breaking in this Savinelli, it's been a dream.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful tostadas dinner and Mexican rice dinner, and am part way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Burley Flake in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Orioles game.


Gonna take a forum break. Post 'em while I'm gone, folks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Last night I smoked GLP Haddo's Delight in a Dunny tanshell bent billiard. Didn't get a chance to photograph the big event.:wink2: 

Visiting non-smoking friends for the weekend so I probably won't have a bowl until Sunday evening. :frown2:


----------



## Madderduro

bout to puff some crème brulee in this beautiful armellini I just got


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dunhill Nightcap in 5 different pipes the past few nights. Trying to find out which pipe it smokes the best from so I can dedicate that pipe to just Nightcap. Haven't decided yet. More science and research needed :grin2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Old Dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,







33 months rest and a fresh popped tin smells just like brown sugar!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Wilke 10 in the grand master. What's up fellas? I got busy with student teaching ie teacher interning. Got sick a few times, then got sick again, and then....got sick again. This is the first pipe and/or cigar I've had in months..... gotta catch up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Hickorynut

Been a wondering where you'd got off to....Glad to see we can call off the search party!


JohnBrody15 said:


> Wilke 10 in the grand master. What's up fellas? I got busy with student teaching ie teacher interning. Got sick a few times, then got sick again, and then....got sick again. This is the first pipe and/or cigar I've had in months..... gotta catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

JohnBrody15 said:


> Wilke 10 in the grand master. What's up fellas? I got busy with student teaching ie teacher interning. Got sick a few times, then got sick again, and then....got sick again. This is the first pipe and/or cigar I've had in months..... gotta catch up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back :grin2:


----------



## Piper

Cult BRM in Radice rind.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I don't like "No pipe smoking" Sherlock Holmes movies or tv-series and in the BBC where J.Watson's wife was an ex-Black Operator, trained assassin, marks-woman etc..etc..so i couldn't imagine such a mistake from the director. Ready to enter in a room with two fingers on the trigger?










I am smoking Samuel Gawith St. James Flake in a Big Ben missing the Jeremy Brett [with pipe smoking] episodes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ichi Kitahara bent 'Dublin'


----------



## tazdvl

Sid.Stavros said:


> I don't like "No pipe smoking" Sherlock Holmes movies or tv-series and in the BBC where J.Watson's wife was an ex-Black Operator, trained assassin, marks-woman etc..etc..so i couldn't imagine such a mistake from the director. Ready to enter in a room with two fingers on the trigger?


I try not to chime in too often about mistakes like this in movies/TV...it drives my wife nuts! But, as a firearms instructor, that picture has so many mistakes it makes me twitch!

Her head scarf limits her peripheral vision. Any finger on the trigger when you're not ready to fire is bad, two is just ignorance! The "temple index" position of the firearm is a big "No-No" as well, because it limits the shooters ability to aquire the sights and align them on target.

Not to mention where the bullet is going to land after her two fingers on the trigger cause a negligent discharge skyward.

I'll get off my soapbox now.









Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## Piper

Last of this jar of GLP Haddo's Delight in Andrea Gigliucci acorn with long stem.


----------



## Matt_21

Nice to see you back around @JohnBrody15


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thanks for the "welcome backs" 

Thomas' Blend from 4 Noggins in the Yves St Claude










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog152...gonna be a hot one in Hicktown today...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC slices in a cob with a Forever stem,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

While watching before dinner the Sherlock Season 4 Episode 2 i noticed another huge mistake. Suddenly the sister of Sherlock Holmes show-up with the name "Euros" and in the last minutes of the episode she says that her name is "silly" and means "East wind" in Greek. First of all silly was the guy who wrote this in the scenario and second there is no wind in Greek language with that name and the East wind is called "Apeliotes" and later "Levantes". The word "Euros" in Greek language [we write it "Ευρος"] is "amplitude" in english, probably someone heard from a Greek sailor to say "Ουριος" [which is pronounced like "Hourios" in english] but this is the "favorable wind", any wind which pushes the sailing vessel helping it and not specific the wind which comes from the East.










I am smoking Golfer's Pleasure Danish Blend in the above Stanwell, coll water beside me, searching e-stores for tools for my father.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in Gidget with ice water.. Totally different smoke with the p-lip...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Esoterica in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we had clouds and rain in the morning here in Athens, our mood was "down" but thankfully the king-Sun showed up and the smile returned to our faces.










Samuel Gawith Black Cherry Cavendish Mixture - Fallion [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's lineup,
C&D Big & Burly 
Two Timer
965
ODF
Presbyterian


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Today's lineup,
> C&D Big & Burly
> Two Timer
> 965
> ODF
> Presbyterian
> View attachment 221852


Now that's a bug out bag :grin2:I've been eyeballing a pipe pouch lately. Any problems with the tobacco falling out of the pipes while out and about?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today's lineup,
> C&D Big & Burly
> Two Timer
> 965
> ODF
> Presbyterian
> View attachment 221852
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a bug out bag /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.pngI've been eyeballing a pipe pouch lately. Any problems with the tobacco falling out of the pipes while out and about?
Click to expand...

There's a few small pieces of tobacco that escape, for the most part everything stays in place. Anything I take to a job site gets shaken up and moved around a lot.


----------



## Alrightdriver

OneStrangeOne said:


> There's a few small pieces of tobacco that escape, for the most part everything stays in place. Anything I take to a job site gets shaken up and moved around a lot.


Use a pipe cleaner as a bowl cap. Roll it up and bend a little piece on the end so it hires down in the bowl and ten youse your thumbs to walk around the bowl till it's in the bowl and level with the top. No more losing tobacco, and the pipe comes with a cleaner at hand and ready. That's how I carry mine when I do. Learned it from muttonchop.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Carter hall in the 2017 Heisenberg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Haunted Bookshop :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Good stuff


Gumby-cr said:


> Haunted Bookshop :grin2:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Good stuff
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I'm thinking about cracking open that tin of Syrian Latakia you sent me tomorrow :grin2: I've been eyeballing everytime I go to grab something in the basement to smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut

Might not be a bad idea. If you like it you can still stock up....


Gumby-cr said:


> I'm thinking about cracking open that tin of Syrian Latakia you sent me tomorrow :grin2: I've been eyeballing everytime I go to grab something in the basement to smoke.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Really admire the guys that can smoke a pipe... I was at it for a month and couldnt figure the darn thing out, much more of a skill than cigars😊


----------



## Piper

HU Khoisaan (courtesy @huffer33) in Dunhill shell briar bent billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Black Luxury - Savinelli [modified].


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in the Brog67.....Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in the Brog152 on deck!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun returned to the sky of Athens with 23°C.










F & K Merde de Cheval.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’m really enjoying some custom blends I put together over 6 months ago. Mixing Rumcake with Queen Anne’s Revenge and then in the peach flavors I’ve mixed some Stokkebye Peaches & Cream with Sutliff Peach Cobbler. 

It seems now with time all my blends are doing well whether it was adding more Perique to match Elizabethan or just forming my own B&G, Frogmorton along with various VA tobacco. I’m still rotating about 5-6 pipes and need to force myself to clean those up and switch to another set of 5-6 and smoke them consistently. 

All great fun. Albeit not as fun with a wad of vasoline coated gauze protecting my goth socket, but fun nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Just mixed some Haunted Bookshop with 7 Seas Royal cause I had a bit of each on the plate.... Brown Sugar, Burley and Vita min N....yum! With some Kona as work calls znd it'll be a late one.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Smoking MacBaren's Original Mixture in meer. Not supposed to happen, supposedly, but it's ghosted with something like GLP Robusto or a burley blend. But nice anyway.


----------



## MattT

Some Penzance this evening with a cold brew I've never tried before. This stuff is really growing on me.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lotus Durand Elysee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's plan,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
PS41 and Two Timer in a Stanwell Featherweight 
ODF in a Cob 
Haunted Bookshop and WCC Slices pouched and ready


----------



## Hickorynut

Last bowl of Heritage from @huffer33 in Black Kathy









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in a MM Country Gentleman....

Where did y'all go?

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Wilke 400 in the savinelli st Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702

To end the night









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

MattT said:


> Some Penzance this evening with a cold brew I've never tried before. This stuff is really growing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'll swap you a tin of Penzance for most anything I like. Of course I'm picky. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Shocked at Piper using Meer. ....! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sipped Peach Cobbler through a Hilson Acorn after a Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in my Tanshell while sipping 12 year old Macallan and comparing in with Jameson’s black label. 

Just watching the water from my hose dispersing through the grass as it makes its way to the big ash tree in the front yard. 

You know you are a piper when you contemplate $hit like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Champagne InHand said:


> Sipped Peach Cobbler through a Hilson Acorn after a Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in my Tanshell while sipping 12 year old Macallan and comparing in with Jameson's black label.
> 
> Just watching the water from my hose dispersing through the grass as it makes its way to the big ash tree in the front yard.
> 
> You know you are a piper when you contemplate $hit like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find Macallans makes you contemplate many things.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> Shocked at Piper using Meer. ....!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't plus 1 this, but have to resort to this. My bad. A bit tipsy on Whisky. My bad!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scotchpig said:


> I find Macallans makes you contemplate many things.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. This or The Dalmore and Dalmore is way more expensive sub 18 years. Best to just sip Jameson's. Smooth, relatively cost effective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey - Stanwell [modified].


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Should only be out and about for a few hours this morning,

Sutliff 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
WCC in a Crown Achievement bent pot


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Should only be out and about for a few hours this morning,
> 
> Sutliff 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin
> WCC in a Crown Achievement bent pot
> View attachment 222166


Nathan, I love these posts of the daily go-bag!:vs_cool:

First smoke in two days: Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court in a Pete silver cap. Watching France v Argentina-tied at 1 after first half.


----------



## ScottyB

SG FVF in a mid 80's Ashton Sovereign 2X Billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In purpose i delay to watch the BBC Sherlock tv-series with Benedict Cumberbatch because i don't like the plot, i am watching them only because i am great fan of Sherlock Holmes and if someone asks me i had to say that i have seen them. After 3 tries finally in the 4th i manage to finish tonight the Episode 3 of Season 4. 
OK what's next on the 5 Season? Sherlock and Mycroft are not brothers from the same parents because Ms Hudson is their real mother and Dr Watson is the child of Ms Hudson secret marriage and Moriarty as we know him isn't the guy that we see because has a twin brother which is the informer of the NWO dictator which will come from Mars to rule the Earth so Sherlock must search to find the solution inside the Middle Earth in which must travel back in time with the help of Dr Watson's sister which is the woman who killed Mary Watson which of course was not real but a duplicate which...THAT'S ENOUGH !


I am smoking Treasures of Ireland Shannon, after smoking i will taste ice cream with cherry.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> In purpose i delay to watch the BBC Sherlock tv-series with Benedict Cumberbatch because i don't like the plot, i am watching them only because i am great fan of Sherlock Holmes and if someone asks me i had to say that i have seen them. After 3 tries finally in the 4th i manage to finish tonight the Episode 3 of Season 4.
> OK what's next on the 5 Season? Sherlock and Mycroft are not brothers from the same parents because Ms Hudson is their real mother and Dr Watson is the child of Ms Hudson secret marriage and Moriarty as we know him isn't the guy that we see because has a twin brother which is the informer of the NWO dictator which will come from Mars to rule the Earth so Sherlock must search to find the solution inside the Middle Earth in which must travel back in time with the help of Dr Watson's sister which is the woman who killed Mary Watson which of course was not real but a duplicate which...THAT'S ENOUGH !
> 
> I am smoking Treasures of Ireland Shannon, after smoking i will taste ice cream with cherry.


Dang, just reading about it was enough for me &#128561; at least you've got good tobacco, great pipes AND ice cream! Life is good!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Madderduro

black cordial out of a karl erik


----------



## Hickorynut

Too hot...too humid, no cigar tonight.....but I'm a happy piper in the cool dry 75 degree office with Match 965 in the Brog67...it's publish night, which means I'll be working for a while....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Madderduro

peterson 1865 in a Karl Erik...really enjoy this blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 GL Pease Gaslight in a carved meer,







Deep, dark, rich and intense


----------



## Champagne InHand

Gramercy Park with sweet creamed Earl Grey. I just love this pairing. It’s so hot, for our area that I smoked through a foot cracked open like in Winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_The "figurehead" of a man with turban and his Sherlock Holmes like calabash pipe is unique.
The house in 1070 Vienna, Hermanngasse 17, didn't change its appearance since architect Erich Lichtblau redesigned it for the Lichtblau Company in 1922. It's frozen in time with all its architectural exterior, its historic value and all the tragedy for the Lichtblau-Grünfeld family._

https://www.photoblog.com/strohschneider-laue/2017/10/09/moorish-sherlock-holmes/










I am smoking Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## Madderduro

captain black grape in a cheap beater pipe....definitely a different type of smoke...like a tobacco flavored grape popsicle


----------



## ScottyB

Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake in a Kurt Balleby bent bulldog.


----------



## Piper

Second ever bowl of Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court in a Karl Erik bent apple. Smoking better in this pipe than the Peterson silver cap with a P-lip.


----------



## NightFish

Dreams of Kadath in the OMS Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific lamb chops and potatoes dinner with Italian Pistachio Gelato for dessert. Now smoking one of the best durn tobaccos ever made: Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Yankees smacked Red Sox starter Price around in the first inning,


Glad to see some people posting while I wasn't. We need the posts!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Sutliff B-27 Smooth Black & Golden Cavendish in Dunhill County bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Yankees have run away with this game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


Welcome back! ;-)

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## NightFish

Winding it down for the night with Shortcut to Mushrooms in a MM Legend cob.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Radice rind. Watching Brazil v Mexico in World Cup.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in a Brog152...getting a slow start on my smoking day....with Guatemalan coffee!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Had a couple egg, ham and cheese biscuits for lunch, and am now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo before going out to run some errands.


----------



## JimInks

Off to run some errands with Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem. Probably have more than one bowl of this.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Black Ambrosia - Savinelli [modified].


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Simply Lemonade is my drink on this hot and humid day.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking Viprati courtesy of @OneStrangeOne from a MM Cob courtesy of @MattT
Thanks, gentlemen. Very satisfying smoke, indeed.









Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink on this hot and humid day. Had some Neapolitan ice cream during smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Rotary Superior in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. Braves-Yankees game is on. ESPN had the Red Sox-Nats.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken parmesan dinner with a bowl of Newminster #403 Superior Round Sliced in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a pearl gold acrylic stem. About an hour from now, I'll have a freshly baked chocolate meringe pie, which is m'lady's present to me on our 29th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court in Radice rind. This tobacco is growing on me (or is it just better in this pipe?).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court in Radice rind. This tobacco is growing on me (or is it just better in this pipe?).


I feel that some pipe/tobacco combinations were just made for each other!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Had two slices of pie!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in a Aldo Velani bent Rhodesian,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of G&H Bright CR Flake Coconut in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Watching the Pirates-Dodgers game. All Dodgers so far.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting off with Sutliff Match 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
SJF and PSLBF pouched and ready for the day!


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowley's Best in the Brittania with a fresh cup o joe!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Welch's Red Grape Juice is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Getting ready to run a few errands today.


----------



## Hickorynut

Shandygaff in a MM bent Legend while taking the doggies for a quick walk.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish

GLP Temple Bar in a Tsuge Mizki bent Dublin


----------



## Hickorynut

Well aged PS Luxury Twist Flake courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in Gidget......hard to hold back on this...so good...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ancient Greece had the "State" and the "2 party in the Parliament" political system thousand years before other countries adopt it so back in 6th BC an "A" party man the Cleisthenes invented a way to "get rid off" his political opponents of the "B" party. According to the new system a complain even anonymous [!] by a citizen to another was enough for the Parliament and the Municipal Assembly to have a meeting to decide if _"the regime was threatened by that man's activity and strength"_ and could contemned him to 10 years of exile without interrogation or apology [!] even if the man had no prior criminal record. Was enough for the procedure if 6000 votes were collected otherwise the meeting was over and the man was free to return back home. The votes were shells on which the citizen wrote the name of the man that was a candidate for an exile.
Thus the majority of the brilliant minds of Atheneans died in exile or in prison cause of that "system" with all the possessions to be pledged. 
One day Aristides "the Just" was called and informed that was under a vote for an exile and as he got out from the building a poor man approach him and asked for a help, Aristides replied positive and the poor man gave him an empty shell and a graphida to engrave a name.










"Which name you want from me to engrave?"
"Aristides"
"Do you know this man?"
"No"
"So why you want for this person to be exiled?"
"Because i am tired to hear from all the other people to call him as: The Just"
"So this is the reason that you want to vote against him?"
"Yes"
Aristides shook his head with skepticism and have the shell to the country man which went into the building to vote happy that he did his duty as a civilian and for the next 10 years he wouldn't hear anything for that "The Just" guy.

I am smoking Dan Pipe Jubilee 30 in a Design Berlin that what happened that day was the epitome of the word *"Ingratitude"*.


----------



## Madderduro

black cordial in the karl erik...really enjoying this pipe will have to get another karl erik just an excellent pipe


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Ancient Greece had the "State" and the "2 party in the Parliament" political system thousand years before other countries adopt it so back in 6th BC an "A" party man the Cleisthenes invented a way to "get rid off" his political opponents of the "B" party. According to the new system a complain even anonymous [!] by a citizen to another was enough for the Parliament and the Municipal Assembly to have a meeting to decide if _"the regime was threatened by that man's activity and strength"_ and could contemned him to 10 years of exile without interrogation or apology [!] even if the man had no prior criminal record. Was enough for the procedure if 6000 votes were collected otherwise the meeting was over and the man was free to return back home. The votes were shells on which the citizen wrote the name of the man that was a candidate for an exile.
> Thus the majority of the brilliant minds of Atheneans died in exile or in prison cause of that "system" with all the possessions to be pledged.
> One day Aristides "the Just" was called and informed that was under a vote for an exile and as he got out from the building a poor man approach him and asked for a help, Aristides replied positive and the poor man gave him an empty shell and a graphida to engrave a name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Which name you want from me to engrave?"
> "Aristides"
> "Do you know this man?"
> "No"
> "So why you want for this person to be exiled?"
> "Because i am tired to hear from all the other people to call him as: The Just"
> "So this is the reason that you want to vote against him?"
> "Yes"
> Aristides shook his head with skepticism and have the shell to the country man which went into the building to vote happy that he did his duty as a civilian and for the next 10 years he wouldn't hear anything for that "The Just" guy.
> 
> I am smoking Dan Pipe Jubilee 30 in a Design Berlin that what happened that day was the epitome of the word *"Ingratitude"*.


That was a great story Sid. Today, instead of the 6000 shells, we have Twitter. :wink2:


----------



## MattT

Dusting off the Big Ben for some Lane Boack Raspberry









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Finally back home, and just finishing this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had dinner while we were out, and now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem Ice water and bergs is my evening drink on this very hot and humid day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LBF in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## IWRD2018

When i read 'Bowl" i always think of that Asian bowl filled with soup, noodles,pekingduck, vegetables as lunch. Seems it means something different inhere.


----------



## Madderduro

peterson 1865 in a armellini


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A cold glass of Welch's Grape Juice is my drink. Listening to the Red Sox-Nats game on the XM since MLB TV has the game blacked out.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Yankees beating the Braves again.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rum & Maple Blend No 53.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Orioles-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

About a third left of this bowl of Wilke Safari in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after enjoying Nathan's hot dogs, baked beans and potato salad dinner with a bowl of Newminster #403 Superior Round Sliced in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Watching one of my favorite movies, Yankee Doodle Dandy. Joan Leslie sure was a doll! Cagney was great, too.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Couple bowls left of McClelland blackwoods flake from years ago. In the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reserve du patron in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Radice rind after July 4th BBQ.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in the Rossi Vittoria Author with fresh Joe..... needed a kick in the pants to get moving on this sultry summer morning.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Time for lunch as I watch Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## NightFish

Bengal Slices in the Sav Tortuga 673. 
Did a straight gravity fill this time, no tamping when loading the bowl. It's working quite well so far.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

NightFish said:


> Bengal Slices in the Sav Tortuga 673.
> Did a straight gravity fill this time, no tamping when loading the bowl. It's working quite well so far.


Nice DIY pipe stand.:wink2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Horrie "the Wog Dog"

https://www.awm.gov.au/articles/encyclopedia/horrie










I am smoking Cornell and Diehl Blockade Runner while reading.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching Thunderball.


----------



## Hickorynut

Time got away from me.....

I had a bowl of BOTB in a Carey Grecian and am working through a bowl of HU Makhuwa in the Brog43, ice water is my drink today









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nice DIY pipe stand.:wink2:


That's the new deckmate 200 ✌


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs that snap, crackle and pop is my evening drink. Watching Frankenstein.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was running just a bit late this morning and didn't have time to post my out and about smokes,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Washington Cob, yes the guys make fun of me with my Cob, told me I look like Tom Fogerty and played CCR all day, could have been worse!
Two Timer, Chatham Manor and PSLBF pouched


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Was running just a bit late this morning and didn't have time to post my out and about smokes,
> 
> Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin
> 
> C&D Bayou Morning in a Stanwell Featherweight
> 
> Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Washington Cob, yes the guys make fun of me with my Cob, told me I look like Tom Fogerty and played CCR all day, could have been worse!
> 
> Two Timer, Chatham Manor and PSLBF pouched
> 
> View attachment 222674


Are they saying you look like the old man down the road? @OneStrangeOne?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peretti Cuban mixture in the Peterson Halloween pipe. Then some hobbits weed in a Italian bargain bin pipe that I messed around with, sanded down some of the rustication and polished it up.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

Just got done with some columbian mocha. I'll going to bust into a jar of c&d tonight. Just dont know what one yet.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Heisenberg,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Watching the Braves-Brewers game.


----------



## JimInks

Had some cherries for a snack, and am now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

B-27 Sutliff Smooth Black & Golden Cavendish in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Opened another tin of Peterson's founders blend. In my Peterson's Green (Cats Eye) Spigot. I really enjoy this blend for sipping slowly. It's finally a nice cool, breezy Summer day. Such a nice change from that run of oppressive humid heat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish

The wife likes to go jogging in the mornings and I do not. The routine lately is she runs off down the road while my two-year-old and I "chase" her on her "bike". Here we are toady, me pushing the kid's "bike" in pursuit of Mom while smoking Trout Stream in a cob.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court in a Karl Erik bent apple. I'm persisting with this tobacco to see if it improves. That, and it's one of only three tobaccos I brought with me for the week off! This time I tried packing it loosely and sipping slowly. It still gurgles but I could taste more of the latakia at the beginning and the overall smoke is more pleasant. Next step, if I have the foresight, is more drying time.


----------



## Madderduro

currently 12 pipes in my rotation but I keep reaching for the karl erik...just really enjoy this particular pipe...smoking peterson irish whiskey which is quite pleasant


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A very hard rain outside.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Windsail Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth Poker with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Faygo Grape soda is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Tuggle Hall in the Brog48. I'm really liking this blend!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> Just got done with some columbian mocha. I'll going to bust into a jar of c&d tonight. Just dont know what one yet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Welcome back @Verdict!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## Verdict

Hickorynut said:


> Welcome back @Verdict!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks. Took a little break from the forum to try and catch up on paperwork and stuff at work. I'll be in a couple times weekly now until I catch up. Still enjoying pipes as of now though.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Nightcap :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Nightcap :grin2:


Great Choice!.....that pipe looks like a serious smoker... :vs_whistle:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken and spaghetti dinner with a bowl of Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem.

Steve Ditko, co-creator of Spider-Man and creator of Dr. Strange has died. RIP. I was lucky to have met him in person and spend time with him; phone chatted and exchanged a few letters, too. I also got to do finishes over his work a couple times, which is one of the biggest highlights of my comics career. One of the true giants in comics history who was a big inspiration to me, and an influence to me and my work.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Brewers game.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half sandblasted Savinelli Autograph 4 with a pearl brown lucite stem and ferrule. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. I may finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## Madderduro

peterson 1865 in a leonessa or as I call it "the gurgling pond"


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem. Couldn't sleep.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink. Doing some reading.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> peterson 1865 in a leonessa or as I call it "the gurgling pond"


Not all, but most of the time you can cure the gurgles by building a little bit of cake in the heel of the bowl, it also has a lot to do with what you're smoking and how much dry time you gave it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a 50's era Kaywoodie Bulldog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Radice rind on a perfect Saturday morning. Watching England defeat Sweden in World Cup. Apologies for showing the same three pipes this week.


----------



## NightFish

Loading up the leather pipe roll for an overnighter on the river. This time I'm bringing the Sav 311 poker and a cob along with some Plum Pudding SR and Cult Blood Red Moon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy 







I had forgotten how much of a pepper kick this blend packs!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## JimInks

Just finished visiting a neighbor and this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Actually, I had two bowls of it.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to watch the Braves-Brewers game while I decide on what my next smoke and drink will be. Just finished a bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar.


----------



## Piper

Last try for now of Drucquer & Son Inns of Court in Karl Erik bent apple. This time I dried it to what Nathan @OneStrangeOne would describe as "crispy." A little better, with more influence of the burley, but still not great IMHO.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Braves-Brewers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 4 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## MattT

Stonehaven and tha Moon...sounds like a hip hop group.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Nats-Marlins game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful, biiiig ribeye steak, mashed potatoes and sweet corn dinner, and am a third of the way through this bowl of C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a an 50's era Astoria billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Working!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Quit work early to relax and phone chat.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Will likely finish the night with this smoke. I hope so, anyway.


----------



## JimInks

Decided to have one more smoke: Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 31°C.










Danish Mixture Sungold Hausmarke.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking Wilke Gramercy Park in a Charatan round bottom. My wife switched brands of Earl Grey on me. Bigelow has some oil from Calabria in it but little citrus. I’m quite disappointed as it doesn’t pair up as well. I guess over time you get more Earl Greys but I prefer the original blend for the first Earl of Grey made by Twinnings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Quint’s Own in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Unfortunately the weather changed and he had an afternoon rain, in cases like this when a storm comes in the middle of summer [i remember as a kid till now] we grumble saying _"Hmm..we became London"_.
The Meteo-guys said that tomorrow morning we will have clouds but later the sun will show-up.










I am smoking Rattray's Sweet Fragrant.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Brewers game.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Had a great visit from my favorite niece. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking the original year 2011 H&H Black House that won the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Watching Peter Gunn.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful peach pork chops and black-eyed peas dinner with a bowl of Watch City Quint’s Own in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more smoke. Watching the Dodgers-Angels game while cleaning a few pipes. Suzy is not pleased because she wants to lay on my lap, but she'll get her chance soon enough. Molly is snoozin' on the couch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Reserve du Patron in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in the Brog67 with Guatemalan coffee. Having a relaxing Monday morning for a change...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowley's Best in Varese on a beautiful day. ..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Just got in 8 blends from Sentimiento Nacional in Argentina. I'm very curious to see what they are like.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Honeydew.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Rossi Vittoria Author.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Don Alfonso in a 2003 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Maverick.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink on this very warm and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Centinela in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## NightFish

Mississippi River in a big fat Sav Roma 320 and Tri-Tip on the grill. 
It's looking like this bowl will outlast at least 4 beers!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific chicken pasta pie with a bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Choctaw in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching the Nats-Pirates game.


----------



## Piper

Only time for one coin of Davidoff Flake Medallions in Castello hawkbill.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Giants-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the soon to be released MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Taking the night off of work to relax since I have a lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

About to head out the door to see what the day has in mind for me today,
On deck,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
WCC Old Dominion in a Stanwell Featherweight 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob with a Forever stem
Two Timer, Chatham Manor and PSLBF pouched and ready


----------



## Hickorynut

Started the day with Match 965 in the Brittania, now a bowl of BOTB while a Flake of HH Burley Flake dries to go in Gidget....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

10 July 1943 - 10 July 2018, Sicily of Italy, Operation "Mincemeat"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Mincemeat

Ewen Montagu, Naval intelligence officer, lawyer, angler, and the principal organizer of Operation Mincemeat.










Caption: Cartoon by Robert Bartlett depicting Ewen Montagu in Room 13. Montagu tended to shout on the scrambler telephone; the operator is telling him to hush.

I am smoking Esoterica Tobacciana Blackpool in a Corn-Cob with home-made 6mm balsa filter.


----------



## JimInks

Finally back home after a long day out. Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Centinela in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. Had a couple bowls of EGR while gone. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Jays game.


----------



## Piper

PS LNF in Castello pot.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> PS LNF in Castello pot.


That's a sharp looking tray to go with a great looking pipe! Very nice!


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Watching The Sting.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about movies.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Doing some reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Welch's Grape Juice is my drink. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## Hickorynut

Meeting day.....Haunted Bookshop in the Brog152 and a fresh cup o joe...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Gonna try to sleep again.


----------



## JimInks

Well, sleep is over rated, so I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Tigers- Rays game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Meetings are over....MacBaren Plumcake courtesy of @huffer33 in a MM Country Gentleman...getting hot outside...blah!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JohnBrody15

About done smoking the small jar I put aside of some Peretti Cuban mixture. Smoking it my 2003 savinelli pipa. First "expensive" pipe and first savinelli I ever bought. I love savinellis but there's also a little nostalgia involved with the whole brand recognition psychological stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink on this hot and humid day. Put some water in the bird bath earlier because I saw them looking 'round and 'round for H2O. Within five minutes, I saw five birds bathing, drinking, and scaring each other off. Almost sounds like Suzy and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. This smoke will get interrupted by pizza.


----------



## JohnBrody15

McClelland stave aged Virginia 35. Virginia leaf with a little block of a "charred Kentucky bourbon white oak barrel." Smoked in the Smokemaster straight billiard.

Sweet and mild.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Choctaw in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching the Cubs-Giants game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Didn’t have time to get a pic or post it this morning but my ‘out and about daily smokes were,
Crown Achievement 
MB Burley Flake 
MB ODF 
H&H Viprati 
D&R Two Timer


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching he Braves-Jays game.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Big spring vanilla.

Want to know how I got these scars?


----------



## Hitch12345

PA in a cob .


----------



## Piper

JtAv8tor said:


> Big spring vanilla.
> 
> Want to know how I got these scars?


I don't see any scars but I have to say you don't look anything like your avatar. You look much better without the eye makeup!


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish mixture in Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Mezcla Maya in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Centinela in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem. These blends sure pack a punch!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Old Joe Krantz Blue Label in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Angels-Mariners game.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Phone chatting about a ton of stuff.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. I'm finally sensing some Kentucky in here, and despite my review, I now think a small touch of it is present.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Irish Whiskey.


----------



## Hickorynut

Back in the office and prepping for meetings.

Match 965 in Black Kathy..just put another 8 Oz of this and a tub of Shermans March in the cellar..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Just finished lunch and am deciding on my next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. A bottle of Faygo Grape is my drink. Watching the Astros-A's game, unless my sinuses kill me first.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Mezcla Maya in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Sprite is my drink on this hot and humid day.


----------



## Hickorynut

Grabbing a bowl of BOTB in the Carey Grecian while I clean up my work area. Smoky brown sugar plummy raisin....is nice.

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Oriental Fuerte in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Watch City Quint’s Own in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Yankees-Indians game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. This will be interrupted by dinner.


----------



## ScottyB

Old Rattay Marlin Flake in a Ferndown Root 1 Star Billiard. A match made in Heaven.


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> Only time for one coin of Davidoff Flake Medallions in Castello hawkbill.


That's a gorgeous OA 84!


----------



## Piper

ScottyB said:


> That's a gorgeous OA 84!


Thanks Scotty. It smoked really well from day one.


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Grabbing a bowl of BOTB in the Carey Grecian while I clean up my work area. Smoky brown sugar plummy raisin....is nice.
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


BOTB = burley on the breath? Bob on the bumper? Bring on the barbecue?

I'm sorry Mr. @Hickorynut, I must have been out sick when you gave us that assignment. :nerd2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> BOTB = burley on the breath? Bob on the bumper? Bring on the barbecue?
> 
> I'm sorry Mr. @Hickorynut, I must have been out sick when you gave us that assignment. :nerd2:


Bottom of the Barrel! Or tin if you prefer... I dump all the less than bowl left in a tin as a mystery mix!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Bottom of the Barrel! Or tin if you prefer... I dump all the less than bowl left in a tin as a mystery mix!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Ohhhhh... I was wondering where I could get hold of some of that great stuff. Now I know ... in the cracks of my sofa. Anyway thanks for the explanation. My memory is so poor I'll probably end up asking again in a few months. In the meantime, enjoy your bacon, onion, tomato on a bun. :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK org in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Going to work and listen to old radio shows, too.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Information, Please.


----------



## JimInks

Work's done for the day, and I'm smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite stem. Watching A Damsel in Distress starring Astaire, and Burns and Allen.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Art’s Virginia in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream in the Brog67.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> BOTB = burley on the breath? Bob on the bumper? Bring on the barbecue?
> 
> I'm sorry Mr. @*Hickorynut*, I must have been out sick when you gave us that assignment. :nerd2:


 In guitar language BOTB refers to a book detailing 1959 Les Paul 'bursts'. Beauty of the Burst. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> In guitar language BOTB refers to a book detailing 1959 Les Paul 'bursts'. Beauty of the Burst. :grin2:


With all the guitar pictures and references I'm starting to think I need to take up the guitar. If I started today, and practiced an hour a day, how long would it take for me to play like Mark Knopfler?:wink2:

Now smoking GLP Navigator in a Dunny apple.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Made Dog Russo.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> With all the guitar pictures and references I'm starting to think I need to take up the guitar. If I started today, and practiced an hour a day, how long would it take for me to play like Mark Knopfler?:wink2:
> 
> Now smoking GLP Navigator in a Dunny apple.


I hate to give you bad news but, nobody plays like Knopfler.
You could probably play like a decent Piper in about 6 months to a year


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Quarter of the way through this bowl of Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> With all the guitar pictures and references I'm starting to think I need to take up the guitar. If I started today, and practiced an hour a day, how long would it take for me to play like Mark Knopfler?:wink2:
> 
> Now smoking GLP Navigator in a Dunny apple.


At an hour a day.. 10000 days
The rule of thumb is it takes 10000 hours doing something to master it. But practice all you can for a year and you can easily be competent at playing a guitar.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Yankees-Indians game with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is somewhere around the house snoozin'.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salmon and sweet corn dinner and am part way through this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Centinela in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> At an hour a day.. 10000 days
> The rule of thumb is it takes 10000 hours doing something to master it. But practice all you can for a year and you can easily be competent at playing a guitar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


10,000/365 = 27 years. I think it would be more appropriate for me to take up the harp LOL.:grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> 10,000/365 = 27 years. I think it would be more appropriate for me to take up the harp LOL.:grin2:


Well you could always be like zappa and devote 15-18 hours a day in practice. Shorten things up a bit.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Live and Let Die.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Never got to sleep, so I'm smoking Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Welch's Grape Juice is my drink. Watching Batman.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Russ O's Old Glory in a Peterson Aran 69 billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Pepsi made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Smyrna No. 1.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a 50's era Kaywoodie ,


----------



## TexaSmoke

Smoking Dunhill Elizabethan from this peculiar looking guy I got from Dino.









"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific stuffed grape leaves dinner with a bowl of Newminster #403 Superior Round Sliced in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Have enough for half a bowl or more. Watching the Yankees-Indians game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Suzy and Molly are chasing each other around the house. They take turns chasing the other, silly li'l moppets!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz Blue in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking old Dublin in my Dublin. Pipe courtesy of @UBC03.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Paul Olsen No. 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Working and listening to the Cubs-Padres game.


----------



## JimInks

Had a peach for a snack and am now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching a Tex Ritter movie.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Gelb blend 12.


----------



## Madderduro

boswell maple leaf in a boswell pipe


----------



## Madderduro

peterson signature flake in a armellini


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Burley Flake in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-D-Backs game. Finally had a decent night's sleep.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Reds-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Oriental Fuerte in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. These blends are very tasty, but have a bit of strength. Watching the news.


----------



## Madderduro

boswell berry cobbler in a pipe that burns incredibly hot...not my favorite pipe but its up in the rotation...I'm learning some need to be smoked very very slowly while some barely warm to the touch...a good pipe is certainly worth the cost imo


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful home made Kentucky Fried Chicken dinner with green beans and mashed potatoes. Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Argeus in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy with George Reeves and Robert Mitchum playing supporting roles.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Cult Blood Red Moon in a cob.


----------



## TexaSmoke

P Stokkebye luxury bullseye in the Brebbia Ninja

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## Dran

Nothing... I was stoked to break in my new pipe today... Got home and realised i had no cleaners or a soft flame lighter😒


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> Nothing... I was stoked to break in my new pipe today... Got home and realised i had no cleaners or a soft flame lighter&#128530;


A bic is a soft flame lighter.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Elementary.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching Blue Planet 2.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TexaSmoke said:


> A bic is a soft flame lighter.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


So are match's!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo Navy in an Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth straight thin shank and black ebonite stem with an aluminum band Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica. Watching Field of Dreams.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had a bowl of cereal and am now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Watching one of my favorite episodes of The Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Simply Orange. Watching Maverick.


----------



## Dran

None and none, coulda gone to the 7/11, but still woulda left me with no pipe cleaners. , coulda gone to Wal-Mart and solved all my problems... But after a 12 hour day, just wanted a good smoke and to go to bed... Enter Lucile!


OneStrangeOne said:


> TexaSmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> A bic is a soft flame lighter.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy
> 
> 
> 
> So are match's!
Click to expand...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Had another bowl of Stokkebye Luxury bullseye flake this morning from the brebbia ninja. @Hickorynut said this stuff was like candy and he wasn't wrong. 
Thanks @OneStrangeOne 
This stuff is phenomenal.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Bacon onion and tomato on a bun blend  @Piper in a MM bent Legend









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Madderduro

boswell maple leaf in a armellini


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Just mailed out some "hate" mail and an art commission.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's Number 1&2 in the Brittania. ...Earl Grey tea to sip...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Centinela in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club blender Joe Lankford’s home brewed Mississippi River with yenidje in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s smooth medium bend Savinelli Autograph 5 Dublin with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


I really don't like the pop up menu I'm suddenly getting.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Newminster #403 Superior Round Sliced in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## greasemonger

SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve courtesy of @UBC03 Very nice blend and first latakia flavors for me in quite a long time. Next time in a bigger bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Was able to get in a bowl of Nightcap this morning, MB Burley Flake at lunch and PSLBF on the drive home.


----------



## TexaSmoke

Wilke 13 on the drive home in the bent MM Cob. This pipe stuff is growing on me. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching The Man Who Came to Dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Blue Planet 2.


Going to take a forum break, and see if the pop up ads will stop.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease JackKnife Plug in an oil cured twin bore Radice,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, hot day here in Athens with 32° C.










DTM Black Cavendish Danish Style.


----------



## Hickorynut

St Francis likes Shandygaff in the Brog152...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peter stokkebye #38 highland whiskey which I said with a Scottish accent in my head for some reason. In an estate pipe with a logo that I have yet to figure out.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Bacon onion and tomato on a bun blend  @Piper in a MM bent Legend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I gotta know what that is and whether or not I can smoke it on an everything bagel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in Varese with Fleetwood Joe!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Inside joke.....BOTB is my name for all the less than bowl full baccy leftovers all together. Piper was guessing the acronym, which has actually made me hungry now...


JohnBrody15 said:


> I gotta know what that is and whether or not I can smoke it on an everything bagel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Peter stokkebye #38 highland whiskey which I said with a Scottish accent in my head for some reason. In an estate pipe with a logo that I have yet to figure out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that logo says "Wee Laddy."


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Inside joke.....BOTB is my name for all the less than bowl full baccy leftovers all together. Piper was guessing the acronym, which has actually made me hungry now...
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Ahh, okay, I see now, thanks for indulging me. I actually remember reading about that a few pages back. I keep a bag of BOTB, but I call it, "Scrapings and Leftovers by Johnbrody. Small Batch. American made. Bergs not included." :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Pretty sure that logo says "Wee Laddy."


Lol. That would be the bagpipe version of the pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Lol. That would be the bagpipe version of the pipe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don't stick that pipe in your nose. Retrohale instead. :wink2:


----------



## Dran

Almost as many relights as puffs, and I'm probably smoking as much of the cob as I am baccy. But Sutliff chocolate truffle us enjoyable!! Already having better luck than my last attempt at smoking a pipe.


----------



## Dran

That's either the flashiest pipe holder ever, or a very happy coincidence!


Hickorynut said:


> St Francis likes Shandygaff in the Brog152...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

On to Comeys #9 in my lovingly restored by Dino free hand. Far fewer delights, and although not as in your face as the chocolate truffle from earlier, still tasty! So this is how a noob cigar smoker gets some age on his sticks!


----------



## greasemonger

Dran said:


> On to Comeys #9 in my lovingly restored by Dino free hand. Far fewer delights, and although not as in your face as the chocolate truffle from earlier, still tasty! So this is how a noob cigar smoker gets some age on his sticks!


Lol apparently. Now to age your pipe baccy. I feel like age does more for the right pipe stuffings than it does on some cigars but YMMV.


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> St Francis likes Shandygaff in the Brog152...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I really like the draw on my budget 152, but I gotta up my pipe stand game.


----------



## Dran

Pipe tobacco seems easier to age... Less space and a bit more affordable! Just buy 2 lbs, smoke one and store one! Much less maintenance... Stack it and forget it. Sure theres more to it than that, but seems much less intensive than aging a stick.


greasemonger said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> On to Comeys #9 in my lovingly restored by Dino free hand. Far fewer delights, and although not as in your face as the chocolate truffle from earlier, still tasty! So this is how a noob cigar smoker gets some age on his sticks!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol apparently. Now to age your pipe baccy. I feel like age does more for the right pipe stuffings than it does on some cigars but YMMV.
Click to expand...


----------



## greasemonger

Dran said:


> Pipe tobacco seems easier to age... Less space and a bit more affordable! Just buy 2 lbs, smoke one and store one! Much less maintenance... Stack it and forget it. Sure theres more to it than that, but seems much less intensive than aging a stick.


Lol look at all the blends these guys smoke. I'd venture a guess they have more space devoted to pipe tobacco than cigars. @JimInks has a different blend out of a different pipe 14 times a day (jealous btw) and @OneStrangeOne needs another closet lmao. My main issue is self control to not crack a dusty tin right after I buy it. So far so good though. I need to get a nifty pouch so I could post productively here while travelling, instead of staring at a tin wishing I had bought an overpriced bowl at the B&M.


----------



## Dran

@greasemonger... True, but my humidor has been giving me fits... Lol


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the All Star Game.


No pop up ad this time.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s smooth medium bend Savinelli Autograph 5 Dublin with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog. My first offering from SPC. Very nice.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Had some soup and then some ice cream, and am now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. The All Star Game is in the 10th inning.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day. I hope.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's lineup,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell Featherweight 
H&H Viprati in a Washington Cob 
Two Timer, PSLBF and MB Burley Flake pouched and ready


----------



## Dran

Starting the day off with CB royal in my 1 and only!


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished a bowl of Match Nightcap in Varese, now smoking Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake for lunch


----------



## JohnBrody15

Wilke rumcake in the bargain bin club B bent billiard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Home at last and am not far from finishing my second bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Lunch is on the way! A bottle of Faygo Grape is my drink. Got 4 new blends from HU to try.


----------



## Dran

Stokebye cherry, little afternoon sampling! Wasn't my favorite from the Double D sample pack... But i could see it having a place after dinner with a cup of decaf!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Started the morning with Peterson’s founder blend in a Pete’s Army Bent Brandy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU White Horses in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

That's a fantastic looking pipe sid!


Sid.Stavros said:


> Balkan Sasieni.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in Black Kathy. ..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Oriental Orange Chicken dinner with a bowl of HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Roy Rogers.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. This will get to a couple slices of freshly baked chocolate meringue pie.


----------



## greasemonger

Nightcap from @UBC03 in a brog 51. Relaxing after I jarred my lower back mowing a bit ago when I hit a big bump. Thats what I get for doing 20mph on the deere trying to beat the darkness.


----------



## JimInks

The pie was great, and I'm smoking 2/3 of a bowl of the last of this sample of Newminster #403 Superior Round Sliced in a 1970s slight bend poker-like Caminetto business 134 with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 Virginia Flake in Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Finally the humidity has dropped a little tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about a bunch of stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## DSturg369

Relaxing in my recliner... Enjoying some CH in a MM Country Gent.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland M55 Georgian Cream.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Solani 633 Virginia Flake in Castello chubby Canadian.


A pipe named after me. Nice! Lol
Maybe I'll try my third carve as a "Chubby Canadian" shape.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in the Brog48....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLBF in a Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## JimInks

While I was out, I smoked a bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## Dran

Carter Hall in... You guessed it the Dino resto... Don't worry. It has some reinforcements in the mail... Nick pointed me towards the bargain of the century direct from MM. She'll get to rest soon!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking McClelland Oriental Mixture No. 8 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU White Horses in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. This will probably get interrupted by dinner.


----------



## Piper

Cult BRM in Aktinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and meatballs dinner with a bowl of 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s smooth medium bend Savinelli Autograph 5 Dublin with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching High Heat, which I missed earlier today.


----------



## greasemonger

DH 965 courtesy @UBC03 in the Luca Venetti rusticated bent apple. This thing smokes wonderfully. Any info you could give me on it dino? I cant find any relatives of it on the interwebs that aren't unstained.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

greasemonger said:


> DH 965 courtesy @UBC03 in the Luca Venetti rusticated bent apple. This thing smokes wonderfully. Any info you could give me on it dino? I cant find any relatives of it on the interwebs that aren't unstained.


Looks like P&C carries a few different lines.


----------



## UBC03

greasemonger said:


> DH 965 courtesy @UBC03 in the Luca Venetti rusticated bent apple. This thing smokes wonderfully. Any info you could give me on it dino? I cant find any relatives of it on the interwebs that aren't unstained.


No idea.. Like I told @Dran .. I scan the estate pipes on eBay.. If something catches my eye and looks like a good fixer upper, I buy it. I don't really care much about pedigree or names. I know what I like when I see it and I get it. I just like the challenge is turning something old and neglected into something new and appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

UBC03 said:


> No idea.. Like I told @*Dran* .. I scan the estate pipes on eBay.. If something catches my eye and looks like a good fixer upper, I buy it. I don't really care much about pedigree or names. I know what I like when I see it and I get it. I just like the challenge is turning something old and neglected into something new and appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Lol works for me. It smokes awesome.


----------



## greasemonger

OneStrangeOne said:


> Looks like P&C carries a few different lines.


They do but they're mostly smooth, which I like as well, esp the price lol. Was just giving a quick looksee, and realized the only non smooth ones were unfinished/natural. Perhaps someone somewhere decided to give it a finishing touch of their own.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's VaPer in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a sterling silver band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack, finished work, and finished watching The Cincinnati Kid starring McQueen and EGR. Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary on John Lennon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A fellow pipe smoker asked me yesterday:



> But Sid, why the pipes are empty?]


99,9% are empty in the photos no matter if it's from the bench or from a Cafe, when i put tobacco inside immediately i light the pipe.

This is the today set, sometimes i have no time for a good photo not even for a photo, thus i search in my archives for a good photo of the pipe that i use that moment.
The below pipe is a modified Vauen but each time i can not write the whole modifications because this will make the post long and boring.










That's why i put the photos mainly from the time that i finished the modification,an example:










I think it's better even with the pipe empty of tobacco.
As you can see this morning i am smoking Davidoff Scottish Mixture, ice water and double Greek coffee beside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On my way out for the day,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
SG Navy Flake in a Stanwell Featherweight,
Old Joe Krantz Blue in a Washington Cob 
C&D Bayou Morning, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Hickorynut

@Champagne InHand mix in the Brog43....it's getting better and better!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU White Horses in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I mixed about 3 oz of Sutliff was Rum and Maple with about 1 oz of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. A nice smoking mix. 

I’m trying what to take on vacation as I head out tomorrow on Vacstion in Plymouth Bay and Cape Cod. 

Probably 2 pipes and two sacks/tins. Of course some cigars too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Beautiful area, enjoy that time!


Champagne InHand said:


> I mixed about 3 oz of Sutliff was Rum and Maple with about 1 oz of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. A nice smoking mix.
> 
> I'm trying what to take on vacation as I head out tomorrow on Vacstion in Plymouth Bay and Cape Cod.
> 
> Probably 2 pipes and two sacks/tins. Of course some cigars too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Be careful while you're in town, it's tourist season and I haven't hit my bag limit yet!


Champagne InHand said:


> I mixed about 3 oz of Sutliff was Rum and Maple with about 1 oz of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. A nice smoking mix.
> 
> I'm trying what to take on vacation as I head out tomorrow on Vacstion in Plymouth Bay and Cape Cod.
> 
> Probably 2 pipes and two sacks/tins. Of course some cigars too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had some ice cream and peaches, and am now smoking HU Moroccan Bazzar in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Had some ice cream and peaches, and am now smoking HU Moroccan Bazzar in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


Ice cream and peaches sounds good. Might need to add that to my after dinner for tonight.

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a terrific scallops and Italian pasta salad dinner. Had Mediterranean chocolate chip mint ice cream for dessert. Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter and black acrylic stem. Watching the Mets-Yankees game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Working!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece and the sunny Athens with 32° C.










W.O. Larsen Masters Blend Sweet Aromatic.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a slight bend 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 grain etched with a smooth front with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Il Ceppo Brandy, trying to work up the courage to go pay bills and work on my truck, again.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobacco Manil Reserve during Patron in a Tim West freehand


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy and Molly are lazy today, and I think they have the right idea.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Watching the Yankees-Mets game.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic stem. Been a ot and humid day. Taking a work break for a while.


----------



## Madderduro

peterson nutty cut in a la rocca


----------



## Scotchpig

First attempt to smoke CAO Black in a Savinelli Bianca Smooth. Wife is laughing at me, but I'm sure I look distinguished.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

get a calabash that should amuse her...I'll give u a vote for distinguished!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching M*A*S*H.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and mac 'n' cheese dinner with a bowl of HU White Horses in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching the Cubs-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Paul Olsen No. 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Il Duca bent apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Living Daylights.


----------



## Piper

I agree with @Madderduro. @Scotchpig, I'm sure you looked as distinguished as Kramer posing as Dr. van Nostrand.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to music.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Madderduro

boswell maple leaf in a boswell pipe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bow of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Spy Who Loved me, and waiting for lunch. Suzy's intently watching the movie, too.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Moroccan Bazzar in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Sherlock Holmes movie mistake*

Elementary (TV Series 2012- ) Season 6 Episode 4 at 36:52, Sherlock hears the phrase "aionía i mními" from a thug so now he knows that the murderer is a Greek doctor Mr Demopoulos becuse that is a Greek phrase from Greek-Orthodox funerals and that was the phrase that the killer said after he stubbed multiple times a female doctor.
WRONG! 
The phrase "αιωνία η μνήμη" means "eternal memory" and when we say "eternal memory" to a human it's like a wish: "someone will always remember you". That "someone" who will always remember the person which just passed away is God. We say that phrase with love and deep feeling, yes the priests say it in the end of funerals and memorizes and in speeches for very important persons which did good in our country but no one will say it after murder especially if the victim isn't a Greek-Orthodox. It's wrong and foolish, it's an abuse of that phrase and that doctor of that episode had absolutely no right to say it!
The "eternal memory" suits in an eulogy or in a mooring, it's a sacred phrase so the guy who wrote the scenario made a mistake and now that we have clarify this







[ha ha...] let's get back to our habit.










I am smoking Stanislaw Balkan Latakia in a Savinelli, cool water beside me.


----------



## Madderduro

black cordial in a cheap calabash style I happened to stumble upon


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Rich Dark Flake in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2011 Villiger Virginia No. 444 in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 billiard with a cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Castello old antiquaria hawkbill. Drambie and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge in a Castello old antiquaria hawkbill. Drambie and bergs is my drink.


Can't beat the drambuie and bergs!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> Can't beat the drambuie and bergs!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


You know why Nick? You're right. It's made with pure cane sugar. (Said with affection and respect.)


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time. Getting set to watch the Mets-Yankees game.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

First bowl back at home!

Escudo Navy De Luxe in the Morgan Blackjack 21










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Dunnhill Elizabethan in my only pipe... Until tomorrow, the grab bag will be here from MM!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Il Ceppo bent Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a stuffed cabbage dinner, and part way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Fox & Hound in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Just finished work.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1970s three quarter bend half smooth, half sandblasted Savinelli Autograph 4 with a pearl brown lucite stem and ferrule.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Yenice Agonya - Golden Gate [modified].


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Lunch is next, and so is Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Castello nose burner.


----------



## JimInks

Internet was out, but I smoked: 
C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.
2010 McClelland Black Parrot in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.

And just finished smoking Butera era Pelican in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Old Fredder’s Broken Flake in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Simply Lemonade is my drink on this busy day. Expecting more thunderstorms for the third consecutive day.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some CS Rivendell










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in the Brog152 earlier. Now smoking Bozwell Northwoods in Gidget...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

A taste of Edward G. Robinsons blend, in one of my new Cobs! Not sure the style yet, but I will do the research so I know what they all are!


----------



## Piper

GLP Blackpoint in Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti dinner and am a third of the way through this bowl of HU Darkwood Scenery in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. The smell when I opened the tine durn near knocked me out. Luckily, the taste while burning a bowl is not as strong.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian acrylic stem, unbranded.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night from 2012 in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Working and listening to the Angels-White Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Angler's Dream in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Ate a peach, and am now smoking Sentimiento General Manuel Belgrano in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching a documentary about Ted Williams.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Borkum Riff in a Ferretti, double Greek coffee beside me plus ice water. Bad mood today, fellow countrymen have been charred inside their houses, in a tavern, inside their cars, in the middle of the road trying to get away from fire. The whole place is like the Pompeii of 79 AD, dozens of babies-old people too are dead and the authorities still counting the casualties.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Dran

That's a terrible thing my friend, my thoughts will be with your countrymen today. I can only hope that you and your family will remain unaffected by this tragedy.


Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Borkum Riff in a Ferretti, double Greek coffee beside me plus ice water. Bad mood today, fellow countrymen have been charred inside their houses, in a tavern, inside their cars, in the middle of the road trying to get away from fire. The whole place is like the Pompeii of 79 AD, dozens of babies-old people too are dead and the authorities still counting the casualties.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Borkum Riff in a Ferretti, double Greek coffee beside me plus ice water. Bad mood today, fellow countrymen have been charred inside their houses, in a tavern, inside their cars, in the middle of the road trying to get away from fire. The whole place is like the Pompeii of 79 AD, dozens of babies-old people too are dead and the authorities still counting the casualties.


Sorry to hear this my friend, will keep y'all in my thoughts. Stay safe brother.


----------



## Dran

Stokebys Bullseye in a straight MM legend, and a cup of cheap coffee!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Regular 2 in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow acrylic stem.


----------



## Dran

Fear I may be going full Alice.. #2 for the day is DH EMP in a bent MM legend with water. Pulled that useless little paper filter out and this knes burning much better than the bowl this morning.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Yellow in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A bottle of Cheerwne made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Doing some research for an upcoming project.


----------



## ebnash

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Borkum Riff in a Ferretti, double Greek coffee beside me plus ice water. Bad mood today, fellow countrymen have been charred inside their houses, in a tavern, inside their cars, in the middle of the road trying to get away from fire. The whole place is like the Pompeii of 79 AD, dozens of babies-old people too are dead and the authorities still counting the casualties.


Sid, this is sad news, indeed. Our prayers are with you and your countrymen who working to rescue and protect further people from harm. Stay safe!


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sentimiento Nacional Macedonia 1 in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite stem.


Had a bowl of Old Colonial earlier. The forum was acting up, and I couldn't post it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


Still having problems posting. I keep having to refresh the page, hoping to get something besides a blank one. Gonna take a day or two off, and see if it's better then. See you folks, later.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Borkum Riff in a Ferretti, double Greek coffee beside me plus ice water. Bad mood today, fellow countrymen have been charred inside their houses, in a tavern, inside their cars, in the middle of the road trying to get away from fire. The whole place is like the Pompeii of 79 AD, dozens of babies-old people too are dead and the authorities still counting the casualties.


Yes Stavros, I've been reading about this. It's horrific.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 McClelland Blackwoods in an Armentrout bent Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Now there is no house, no garage, no car, no garden, no trees, no dog, the owners are "missing persons"..and all was left is our flag hanging damaged from the pole with a cord.










I am smoking Charatan No. 63 while reading more sad news about the fire.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Now there is no house, no garage, no car, no garden, no trees, no dog, the owners are "missing persons"..and all was left is our flag hanging damaged from the pole with a cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Charatan No. 63 while reading more sad news about the fire.


I hope that they will have it contained soon if it's not already, just got in and haven't looked at the news yet, prayers for all whom have been lost.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier, some rumcake in the bargain bin bent billiard. Now, enjoying Cuban mixture in the Heisenberg. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92hatchattack

I'm currently revisiting pipe smoking, And right now I'm smoking some Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Coniston Cut Plug.... and I must say I am finding it delicious!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Double Fantasy - Aristocob [modified].


----------



## Verdict

C&d autum evening this morning. Hope you guys enjoy your thursday!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

For some reason Puff wouldn't let me post yesterday. Yesterday, I smoked GLP Quiet Nights in my estate Dunny tanshell bent billiard. This morning, I'm trying Drucquer Inns of Court again in a Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## ScottyB

Smoking some Sutliff Sweet Virginia in an Ashton. The sweet topping was overpowering the first time I tried it (about a month ago), so I just put the bag in my cabinet. I decided to try it again this morning and it's much better dried out.


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2012 McClelland Blackwoods in an Armentrout bent Apple
> View attachment 224236


Nice pipe, love the horn stem treatment.


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in a Dunhill bruyere pot. I have a perfect acrylic replacement stem for this old pipe fashioned by Mike Myers of Walker Pipe Repair. He did such an amazing job on it, however, that I (irrationally) want to preserve it in its pristine form. Luckily, the original vulcanite stem for this pipe, though not pretty, is in great condition for smoking and I love not having to use a softee bit.


----------



## Dran

Just finished half a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a MM Mizzou!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Navigator in a Dunhill bruyere pot. I have a perfect acrylic replacement stem for this old pipe fashioned by Mike Myers of Walker Pipe Repair. He did such an amazing job on it, however, that I (irrationally) want to preserve it in its pristine form. Luckily, the original vulcanite stem for this pipe, though not pretty, is in great condition for smoking and I love not having to use a softee bit.


Sorry brother but I lmao when I read that! Because I UNDERSTAND that! :vs_laugh:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in Dunhill apple on a warm humid morning relieved by a pleasant breeze.


----------



## Piper

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Wow! From pipe neophyte to plug smoker in half a year. Someone is a quick learner!:smile2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Till now 1218 houses and 305 cars are completely burned, 660 have serious damages and as for the people that are not among us any more: 87 [till now].
I am smoking Mac Baren Dark Twist in a Gourd Calabash, cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Got in a bowl of Viprati in the Il Duca and a bowl of ODF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson while doing some paperwork this morning,


----------



## Madderduro

finishing up a bowl of peterson sherlock holmes after a llloooonnnngggggg work week


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some CS Parson's Blend in the MM Legend










Ignore the crocs

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Presbyterian Mixture in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

88 dead, 46 in intensive care and dozens of missing persons, the prediction? some say about 200 dead people but i don't want to believe it.

I am smoking Borkum Riff Ruby.


----------



## Dran

@Sid.Stavros, we can only hope that's not an accurate prediction... Its my sincere hope that Greece makes a swift recovery from this tragedy.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Madderduro

boswell berry cobbler in a boswell pipe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla choice.


----------



## ScottyB

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a beater Stanwell at my gig last night.


----------



## Alrightdriver

ScottyB said:


> PS Luxury Twist Flake in a beater Stanwell at my gig last night.


Love the color on that kit!! What kind of show are you about to play?

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Alrightdriver said:


> Love the color on that kit!! What kind of show are you about to play?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a summer festival gig at a harbor on Lake Huron, we played 8-12, killer crowd, we played a variety of music last night - had a great time and they treated us well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Hickorynut

Craving some Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman..

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*American Revolutionary War*

At approximately 9 pm on April 26th, 1777, Sybil 16-year-old , the eldest daughter of Colonel Henry Ludington, climbed onto her horse and proceeded to ride 40 miles in order to muster local militia troops in response to a British attack on the town of Danbury, Connecticut - covering twice the distance that Paul Revere rode during his famous midnight ride.

https://www.kidsdiscover.com/quick-reads/sybil-ludington-teen-patriot-outrode-paul-revere/










I am smoking Hearth and Home Marble Kake in a Aristocob with home made 6mm balsa filter.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been working my way through a tin of Peterson’s Irish Whiskey. It’s about 4 months old but I quite like it. Not as much dwelling on the whiskey but overall flavor of the blend. In both Peterson’s and Charatan pipes so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Stonehaven in an apple Diplomat cob!







Struggling to keep the flake lit, my fold and stuff needs some work... But when its going, it's goood!


----------



## Verdict

Russ the Cavendish in the woods blend tonight. This has quickly became one of my favorite tobacco's. Idk what it is about but man is it delicious

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

GLP Embarcadero in Dunny apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_"Come on birdie light my fire..."_










4noggins Otter Creek.


----------



## Piper

Earlier today I smoked GLP Embarcadero in a Dunny county bulldog. Now smoking Drucquer Inns of Court in a Dunny bruyere pot. I didn't like IoC when I reviewed it but I have no other blend containing latakia with me and it's filling a need.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipeshop.net Premium Mixture No 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream in the Brog39....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in Dunny root apple.


----------



## MattT

A little El Nino this evening...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Balken Supreme in this beauty I bought off Dino.

Going to start hand sanding my pipe.


----------



## MattT

Matt_21 said:


> Balken Supreme in this beauty I bought off Dino.
> 
> Going to start hand sanding my pipe.


Good pickup on the pipe. That one caught my eye too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

MattT said:


> Good pickup on the pipe. That one caught my eye too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It smoked really well for me. The grain is beautiful and I seem to be able to smoke better out of that shape/ style of pipe.


----------



## Hickorynut

Stormin right fierce outside.....Match Nightcap in Varese with Kona......inside 









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

@Hickorynut, I think we're getting the storm tomorrow. Smoking Sutliff Smooth Black & Golden Cavendish.


----------



## ebnash

Are storms common this time of year for you guys? I’ve spent time in Georgia and Upstate New York in July and August and never saw any storms. Just god aweful heat/humidity.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Are storms common this time of year for you guys? I've spent time in Georgia and Upstate New York in July and August and never saw any storms. Just god aweful heat/humidity.


We've been getting fairly frequent thunderstorms and rain this summer. But thunderstorms are not uncommon in NYC during the summer, and often welcomed for cutting the heat and humidity.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sorry for my "no like" attitude to the posts of many members but due to the sad news from the fire here i don't feel good that's why i don't write introduction [infos about the weather-greetings etc].










Wessex Balkan Supreme.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Sorry for my "no like" attitude to the posts of many members but due to the sad news from the fire here i don't feel good that's why i don't write introduction [infos about the weather-greetings etc].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wessex Balkan Supreme.


We understand Sid, I will continue to offer thoughts and prayers for the victims.


----------



## ScottyB

Penzance this morning in a Robert Vacher Reverse Calabash.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in Dunny apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*"I am still standing"*
It's not for the song but for the Empire State Building.










The Empire State Building B-25 crash was a [9:49 a.m. on Saturday, July 28] 1945 aircraft accident in which a B-25 Mitchell bomber, piloted in thick fog over New York City, crashed into the Empire State Building. The accident did not compromise the building's structural integrity, but it did cause fourteen deaths (three crewmen and eleven people in the building) and damage estimated at $1,000,000 ($13,593,346 in 2017 dollars).

I am smoking Orlik Club Mixture in a Brebbia, cool water beside me [plus notes for bills].


----------



## 315jessie

English blend in the chacom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greasemonger

Stokkebye Eng/orient Supreme in a Carey Magic Inch from Dino. Relaxing on the covered deck listening to the pouring rain.


----------



## Hickorynut

That's one of the PS blends I have condidered. Our tastes are pretty aligned, let me know how ya like it!


greasemonger said:


> Stokkebye Eng/orient Supreme in a Carey Magic Inch from Dino. Relaxing on the covered deck listening to the pouring rain.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Is it getting better?


Piper said:


> Drucquer Inns of Court in Dunny apple.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> That's one of the PS blends I have condidered. Our tastes are pretty aligned, let me know how ya like it!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


It was good, mellow, probly a good a.m. bowl. Battled a little tounge bite, though I think this magic inch needs a little practice. I may burn one tomorrow with coffee in a more familiar pipe. Matter of fact while typing this I packed one in the brog 152 for the ride down 85 into the madhouse in the morning. We'll see how it changes it (I'm still yet to get anywhere near finding the blend that likes which pipe of mine).


----------



## UBC03

greasemonger said:


> It was good, mellow, probly a good a.m. bowl. Battled a little tounge bite, though I think this magic inch needs a little practice. I may burn one tomorrow with coffee in a more familiar pipe. Matter of fact while typing this I packed one in the brog 152 for the ride down 85 into the madhouse in the morning. We'll see how it changes it (I'm still yet to get anywhere near finding the blend that likes which pipe of mine).


I've had four magic inch pipes.. I always put a piece of tape over the holes. They're nice, light clenchers . That was the upside.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo bent Brandy


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Is it getting better?
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Hi Kevin, I hope you're having a good summer. I would say Inns of Court is better with some drying and some desperation on my part. I traveled with about half a dozen blends and 4 pipes and forgot to bring anything with latakia except Inns of Court, which has a whiff of the stuff. I thought I'd like this blend because I'm a big fan of TV series about British barristers and Inns of Court is their professional organization/governing body. But somehow that didn't make the tobacco taste any better. :wink2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Da Vinci.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another day! 
2012 Penzance in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
OJK Blue in a Stanwell Featherweight 
ABF in a Washington Cob 
Bayou Morning and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## greasemonger

Hickorynut said:


> That's one of the PS blends I have condidered. Our tastes are pretty aligned, let me know how ya like it!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Less bite in the brog, good toasty mixed nuts. Paired with Kona.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Drama Reserve.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ready for another day!
> 2012 Penzance in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin
> OJK Blue in a Stanwell Featherweight
> ABF in a Washington Cob
> Bayou Morning and Chatham Manor pouched


Nathan, I notice you reserve your beauties: the Armentrout, Walther, Il Ceppo, Stanwell/Ivarsson, and Il Duca for home use. I would be afraid to travel with them too. The Nording is probably too big for traveling but also worth babying.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, I notice you reserve your beauties: the Armentrout, Walther, Il Ceppo, Stanwell/Ivarsson, and Il Duca for home use. I would be afraid to travel with them too. The Nording is probably too big for traveling but also worth babying.:smile2:


Yeah, anything I take to a job site is likely to suffer a fair amount of abuse! I don't mind taking most of the others out if I'm just running errands or bidding jobs, I have taken the Stanwell/Ivarsson on jobs in the past but after I had to spend a couple of hours scrubbing paint out of the blast I started leaving it home!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Argentina Cavendish - Stanwell.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Dunny chestnut foursquare.


----------



## Madderduro

finally got ahold of a tin of macbaren...WOW...smoking 7 seas and its outstanding


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some Sam gawith winter time flake in the Heisenberg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil, Reserve du Padron in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture in Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

12/07/1922 Minor Asia peninsula, Warrant officer Papadakos and Sergeant Stavropoulos as pilots of Hellenic Air Force shut-down 2 turkish air planes after a 20 minutes dog-fight. As soon as the two Greek pilots returned to Balm Mahmoud, they commanded to go to the drop point of the turkish plane. Their air-fight had transposed into the Greek lines and they went along together.










The next day, next to the crash site, the 2 turkish pilots were sent at military prices and according to the muslim customs. An imam read the wishes of the Koran and their personal belongings were engraved and placed in a bag. The next afternoon from Balm Mahmut airport, a Greek two-seat Breguet took off for a turkish air base.
In the base, the turkish soldiers and officers just saw the Greek airplane have just reached over them without anyone being aware of it, they froze! The Greeks erased a circle of identification in the sky, at a safe distance and then started throwing flares from Breguet, telling the turks not to shoot because their purposes are not hostile. The Greek plane lowered, reached 30 meters and left a bag to fall into the ground just in front of the feet of the commander, ιnside were the personal items and military IDs of the two τurkish pilots. There was also aν envelope with a note inside:
_"We will let you know that your two pilots Kemal Bey and Ahmeti Bahatin were fall in a fight with Greek pilots. Return their species to their families and say that they have been dispatched with all the military values and according to your religion."_
The Greek airplane has eradicated another low circle and has rerun in front of the turkish commander. Jelal Kioprolou in a cautionary manner greeted the Greek pilots militarily, until the plane with the two blue thick vertical lines in the tail was lost on the horizon.

I raise my pipe with Captain Black Ruby and my cup of coffee for the memory of the 23 Greek pilots which fall in the Line of Duty on that War, God rest their souls.


----------



## Madderduro

macbaren 7 seas in a leonessa while the woman gawks at the elephant ear


----------



## Piper

GLP Embarcadero in Dunny county bulldog on a rainy Saturday.


----------



## Dran

Not smoking anything right now, just wanted to chime in and @Sid.Stavros know i love his little historical snippets, and the pictures he posts are always well staged! Thanks for the all of the well thought out posts my friend!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in a Washington cob, waiting on one of the guy to bring parts


----------



## JohnBrody15

Trying to get fancy with my photography. Some Dunhill my mixture 965. Smoking in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog 623. And also, a baby lizard that ran by just after I snapped the pipe pic.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Trying to get fancy with my photography. Some Dunhill my mixture 965. Smoking in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog 623. And also, a baby lizard that ran by just after I snapped the pipe pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ansel Adams look out!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in Dunhill chestnut panel. Everything seems to be smoking great today for some reason.


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> finally got ahold of a tin of macbaren...WOW...smoking 7 seas and its outstanding


I'm not an aro guy....but 7 Seas Royal sits pretty good for me....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Trying to get fancy with my photography. Some Dunhill my mixture 965. Smoking in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog 623. And also, a baby lizard that ran by just after I snapped the pipe pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get Geiko..... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Nicely done @JohnBrody15!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

This is "Boubis", he is guarding our Red-Eared Slider Turtles.










Poul Stanwell Black Diamond










I will be out of forum for 3 weeks due to my summer vacations, when i return [with the grace of God] i will post some photos with pipes from the palces that i have visited.
Have a nice time all of you, goodbye fellas!


----------



## UBC03

Have a great vacation


Sid.Stavros said:


> This is "Boubis", he is guarding our Red-Eared Slider Turtles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poul Stanwell Black Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be out of forum for 3 weeks due to my summer vacations, when i return [with the grace of God] i will post some photos with pipes from the palces that i have visited.
> Have a nice time all of you, goodbye fellas!


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> This is "Boubis", he is guarding our Red-Eared Slider Turtles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poul Stanwell Black Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be out of forum for 3 weeks due to my summer vacations, when i return [with the grace of God] i will post some photos with pipes from the palces that i have visited.
> Have a nice time all of you, goodbye fellas!


Safe travels Sid.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> This is "Boubis", he is guarding our Red-Eared Slider Turtles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poul Stanwell Black Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be out of forum for 3 weeks due to my summer vacations, when i return [with the grace of God] i will post some photos with pipes from the palces that i have visited.
> Have a nice time all of you, goodbye fellas!


Enjoy your vacation Sid!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Have a great vacation Sid.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night from 2012,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture in Dunhill pot.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got some viprati going in the cob. I think it's a mark Twain cob to be precise.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

My inaugural smoke in the Von Erck Chimney, Wessex Gold Virginia Flake with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> My inaugural smoke in the Von Erck Chimney, Wessex Gold Virginia Flake with a cup of Golden Oolong,
> View attachment 225186


Another unique and beautiful pipe Nathan. Enjoy it in good health.:vs_cool:

I just saw the 3 photos of this pipe posted by @ScottyB. Wow! It's stunning and it seems the transaction was a win-win.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock pipe blend in a Dunny root apple.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## Matt_21

Smoked some Orlik Mellow Mixture in the Brigham today.


----------



## Dran

DH Nightcap in a MM bent country gentleman! Really enjoyed the nightcap, how does the match stack up to the DH?


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been enjoying Peterson’s Irish whiskey. I need to buy some more tins of this and founders blend. Both are excellent. One thing I like about Peterson’s and even some other tins like Solani,Savinelli compared to some premium bulk is lack of big stems. 

That’s irritating in my Wilke. The stuff is like $70/lb and is full of stems. Not cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> DH Nightcap in a MM bent country gentleman! Really enjoyed the nightcap, how does the match stack up to the DH?


I find the Match to be very good...at least the 965 and Nightcap....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I've been enjoying Peterson's Irish whiskey. I need to buy some more tins of this and founders blend. Both are excellent. One thing I like about Peterson's and even some other tins like Solani,Savinelli compared to some premium bulk is lack of big stems.
> 
> That's irritating in my Wilke. The stuff is like $70/lb and is full of stems. Not cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've yet to crack a Peterson tin.....you may have just pushed me to that.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21

Captain Black Royal in my grandfather's Medico bent briar.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CS Second Breakfast in the new pipe gifted to me, an MM Shire Cobbit










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

DH Elizabethan in my Dino refurb free hand.


----------



## Hickorynut

MacBaren HH Burley Flake in Black Kathy. ...with ice water









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois, Reserve du Padron in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s lineup,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin.
Viprati in an Italian bent pot.
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob.
OJK Blue and Chatham Manor pouched and ready.


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tobac Manil Semois, Reserve du Padron in a Walther Squashed Tomato
> View attachment 225356


Gorgeous pipe!


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture in Dunhill bruyere pot. Tobacco has bloomed after charring light before tamp. I don't fill the chamber to the top but this tobacco is really springy!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill mymixture 965 in the grand master.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Love the collector matches @JohnBrody15!

Now smoking GLP Embarcadero in a Dunhill root (not rotten) apple.


----------



## Dran

Sutliff Peach Cobbler, thanks Dave, in my new Brebbia Ninja 6002 (bent apple??) Thanks Tyson!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Dran said:


> View attachment 225486
> 
> Sutliff Peach Cobbler, thanks Dave, in my new Brebbia Ninja 6002 (bent apple??) Thanks Tyson!


That pipe smokes good. At least I thought so.

Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

TexaSmoke said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 225486
> 
> Sutliff Peach Cobbler, thanks Dave, in my new Brebbia Ninja 6002 (bent apple??) Thanks Tyson!
> 
> 
> 
> That pipe smokes good. At least I thought so.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M210 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I'm liking it so far!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## ScottyB

Some VA flake (can't remember which one) in an old Savinelli DeLuxe Oom-Paul. And no, I'm not smoking in the shop (just back from a break).


----------



## watchingsmoke

The post arrived today and with it my first pouch of Peterson's Connemara Black. Couldn't wait to try it. As soon as it arrived I opened it and what a lovely aroma of tobacco and cherry it was. Smoking it was wonderful. I'll be buying this again!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Viprati in the smokemaster bent Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Carter Hall in my new (to me) Charatan Calabash! Just the thing to take away my Monday blues!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in Dunhill root apple on the back porch on a rainy day.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> GLP Navigator in Dunhill root apple on the back porch on a rainy day.


Good to see you've got the wooden matches going!


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Good to see you've got the wooden matches going!


Thought you might appreciate that JB.:wink2:

I don't have my Old Boys with me. I travel light. But I'm going to try using them like a lit match in future. Matches and soft flame lighters are hard to use in a breeze but then breezes are bad for pipe rims anyway.


----------



## fr8boss

Getting ready to sit on the deck with some Night Cap in an old basket pipe, which is oddly my favorite pipe despite savinellis, Nordings, and a new Brigham. The little thing just smokes great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,
> View attachment 225682


Stunning pipe, seriously.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking Solani Green as I drove errands today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CS Parsons Blend in the MM Shire Cobbit










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

7 Seas Royal in the Tilshead earlier, now Tuggle Hall in the Brog39...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in the vergin Castello pot 55. Such a treat to smoke an English blend after all this time.


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in the vergin Castello pot 55. Such a treat to smoke an English blend after all this time.


When I gave my pipe side intro, I recall someone saying we smoke pinkies up.... Yet all the pinkies I see, seem to be in the fully down position!


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> When I gave my pipe side intro, I recall someone saying we smoke pinkies up.... Yet all the pinkies I see, seem to be in the fully down position!


Heathens!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> When I gave my pipe side intro, I recall someone saying we smoke pinkies up.... Yet all the pinkies I see, seem to be in the fully down position!


That's only on Sunday between 2-3 pm Sunday 3-4 requires white gloves.


----------



## Dran

Rum and maple in a Dunch straight pot. (I think, let me know if I'm wrong)







Hold it like this?&#128521;


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delght in Andrea Gigliucci rustic acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Haddo's Delght in Andrea Gigliucci rustic acorn.


I do like that pipe! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for the day,
C&D Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
GH&CO Brown Flake in an Italian bent pot 
Bayou Morning, ODF and Chatham Manor pouched, just in case!


----------



## Dran

Sutliff chocolate truffle in. A Dr. Grabow golden duke bulldog, I'm liking the way this one smokes, and looks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Sutliff chocolate truffle in. A Dr. Granola golden duke bulldog, I'm liking the way this one smokes, and looks!
> View attachment 225824


Dr Granola?? Never heard of that one! >


----------



## Dran

That was after a couple autocorrects that I caught! Lol.... Guess it was close enough to slide past my Friday evening mindset!


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dr Granola?? Never heard of that one! >


It's for the more health conscious smoker..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Samuel Gawith Cabbies Mixture in a carved meer,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

St James flake in the Morgan Blackjack










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Voodoo Queen in a Mastersen freehand.


----------



## ScottyB

akpreacherplayz said:


> St James flake in the Morgan Blackjack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Good stuff that.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I do like that pipe! :vs_cool:


Thanks Nathan-that's high praise coming from you. The pipe is an outlier for me. I do love it though.

Last night I switched to my estate Dunhill tanshell bent billiard and had a bowl of GLP Quiet Nights.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking SPC Potlach in Castello old antiquari pot.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello nose burner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> Now smoking SPC Potlach in Castello old antiquari pot.


Love it! The beloved Castello shape #84, or as many refer to it, The Donkeynut. Castello doesn't make a lot of those, as the reverse shank design requires a very specific piece of briar. Gorgeous pipe - I've always been a sucker for a good OA.


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Tim West Freehand,
> View attachment 225778


Wow, just stunning! That's probably the nicest and most innovative TW I have seen.


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> Rum and maple in a Dunch straight pot. (I think, let me know if I'm wrong)
> View attachment 225750
> 
> Hold it like this?&#128521;


Close... keep working on it :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Sorry I haven't been around Fellas....I've been smoking, just not posting 

John Cotton's Number 1and2 in the Brog67









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill my mixture 965 in ye olde bent Dublin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery blend curtesy of @ScottyB in a sunflowered Meer,


----------



## Dran

Peach cobbler in my bent apple Diplomat cob, and an attempt at looking artistic!


----------



## ScottyB

EMP in a 1991 Tinsky ring grain freehand.


----------



## Matt_21

ScottyB said:


> EMP in a 1991 Tinsky ring grain freehand.


Very nice pipe!


----------



## ScottyB

Matt_21 said:


> Very nice pipe!


Thanks, I like it. I only smoke English in it as the bowl is huge.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ScottyB said:


> EMP in a 1991 Tinsky ring grain freehand.


Awesome blast! Love the shape.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Golden Gate poker.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Timm's London Blend curtesy of @ScottyB in a Sunflowered meer,


----------



## Hickorynut

Wow! She's a looker!


ScottyB said:


> EMP in a 1991 Tinsky ring grain freehand.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

ScottyB said:


> EMP in a 1991 Tinsky ring grain freehand.


Got to agree with my colleagues. That pipe is the very definition of ring grain!

I'm smoking Peterson University Flake in my estate Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog. Makes me feel like a don at Trinity College Dublin.:nerd2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Very tasty Sam gawith winter flake in the 2003 savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H Scotch Mixture in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Glad to see people posting while I was gone. Keep on doin' it, fellas.


----------



## Piper

Welcome back @JimInks. In honor of your return, I'm smoking Edward G Robinson's pipe blend in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Welcome back @*JimInks*. In honor of your return, I'm smoking Edward G Robinson's pipe blend in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


Much appreciated! Thanks, man.


----------



## Hickorynut

The world is right again. We missed you Jim!


JimInks said:


> Now smoking G&H Scotch Mixture in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Glad to see people posting while I was gone. Keep on doin' it, fellas.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Going to go ahead and list this now so I can concentrate on work for a while: Art’s Virginia in a 1970s unbranded straight, smooth bulldog with an acrylic yellow cream colored stem.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> The world is right again. We missed you Jim!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Thanks, man! Missed you fellas, too.


----------



## tazdvl

Welcome back, Jim. I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little worried. I didn't see you post you were gonna be off for a while, this time. But your a big boy, and I'm not your pappy! Lol!

Glad to see you, just the same.


Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> Welcome back, Jim. I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little worried. I didn't see you post you were gonna be off for a while, this time. But your a big boy, and I'm not your pappy! Lol!
> 
> Glad to see you, just the same.
> 
> Tazdvl
> Crapatalk strikes again!


Lol! My computer was having problems with this site, and I figured a little time would solve that problem, as it always seems to do. That, and I've been very busy lately working on a couple of projects.

A minute or two away from Short Smoke Theater, starring Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Had some pizza and peaches for dessert, and am now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2002 smooth top, black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Angler's Dream in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Sgt. Preston of the Yukon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Welcome back Jim!


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had breakfast and as I watch Batman, am smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. A cup of Maxwell House, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Dran

Good to see ya back Jim! This threads been too quiet!
Starting the day off with some 15 year old Lane's Crowning achievement in my Dunch Freehand! Thanks for saving me 15 years of waiting to try some aged baccy @ScottyB!


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> Good to see ya back Jim! This threads been too quiet!
> Starting the day off with some 15 year old Lane's Crowning achievement in my Dunch Freehand! Thanks for saving me 15 years of waiting to try some aged baccy @*ScottyB*!
> View attachment 226028


Enjoy!


----------



## ScottyB

Old Gowrie in a Ruthenberg this morning.


----------



## JimInks

Back home from running errands. Smoked a couple bowls of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Drexel VIII in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in Dunhill amber root Rhodesian/bulldog.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in Dunny bruyere pot.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Ok, back from the beach, and while I didn't get to visit low country pipe and cigar. The storefront for smoking pipes. I did get to visit Davis and son tobaggonists, ing. While I was there I picked up a couple of their house blends, and am now smoking one of the 2 I got. Trafalgar's blend. So far a decent smoke. English blend with a vanilla undertone. Smoking it in a brand new mm cob. Drinking sweet tea.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back from a friend's wedding and am half way through this bowl of 1960’s Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2011 MacBaren Norwood in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Rockies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

10+ year old Rattray's Marlin Flake curtesy of @ScottyB in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Dodgers-Mariners game.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Esoterica Dorchester in a Nording freehand










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Paul Olsen No. 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1936 Briggs Mixture in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic stem. Still working!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the bowl left of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Then, to sleep... I hope!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

akpreacherplayz said:


> Esoterica Dorchester in a Nording freehand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Sterling Millionaire in a 2017 Heisenberg PUff POY,


----------



## Piper

Last of this tin of GLP Blackpoint in a 1962 Dunhill ring grain billiard. This pipe is a group five but probably smaller than current group 5s. It is my best smoker in every respect.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some pizza and a slice of chocolate chess pie for lunch, and am now smoking Drexel VIII in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough left for another bowl or so. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Rockies game.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem


----------



## Dran

Smoking some of @ScottyB's secret stash from the Brebbia Ninja before going shopping.


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> Smoking some of @ScottyB's secret stash from the Brebbia Ninja before going shopping.
> View attachment 226142


Which one?


----------



## Dran

@ScottyB, the one simply marked "?"


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peter Stokkebye 84 Turkish or "ps 84" to those "in the know." O.0. Smoked in the Peterson Halloween pipe, straight billiard.

Very enjoyable smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> @ScottyB, the one simply marked "?"


Ah, the mystery blend... Let me know if/how you liked it and I'll tell you what it is.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va./Bur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Parson's Blend in the Shire Cobbit churchwarden because it's Sunday










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Belmont in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark Prince with a Cumberland stem. Also finished work for a while.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Mets-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960’s Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Black Twist in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful calzone dinner with a bowl of C&D Bluegrass in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Dran

Calzone must've been the order of the day! Following mine up with some DH Nightcap in a MM pony express with a glass of water!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Briar Fox in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Time to feed the cats.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Choctaw in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Well, I was closer to finishing that last bowl than I thought. Now smoking Sutliff Flying Dutchman Match in a slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Time for a snack before having another smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Sutliff Court of St, James in a 2015 three quarter bend two tone Chacom UPO Rouge squashed tomato with a black acrylic stem and shank. Might finish the day with this smoke. Thunderstorms again! Man, we are loaded with rain.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. This pipe is such a good performer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,
C&D Briar Fox in a Washington Cob,
C&D Billy Bud in a Germain bent pot 
OJK and Chatham Manor pouched.


----------



## JimInks

Up early, so I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Drexel VIII in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

My after lunch smoke is Savinelli Brunello Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


Hey, fellas. Just because I returned is no reason to lack off posting smokes. Let's see some, please.


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake in a Castello collection bent egg. This pipe is a delight to smoke and holds enough tobacco to last a couple of hours. Don't know why I don't smoke it more...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking The original year 2011 H&H Black House that won the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Can't let Jim have all the fun.

Match Nightcap in the Brog152 after a long day!...with a fresh cup of Ethiopian Yirgachaffe!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1970s unbranded straight, smooth bulldog with an acrylic yellow cream colored stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Phone chatting about tobacco blending.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Greek beef stew pasta dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching the Braves-Pirates game.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Now smoking balken slices another house blend from Davis and son tobaggonists.. that's how it's spelled on the bag. Smoking in a small mm cob, which is generally how I try new blends before I move to a more expensive pipe, perhaps overkill and over thinking things, but it's what I do. Sweet tea is my drink as usual, and watching random videos on YouTube and scanning through tapatalk. 

This blend has a bold, but not overbearing flavor. No topping I can discern, but it's got a slight hint of something sweet on the after taste. Very Smokey flavored, and while bold, no hint of tongue bite, and smoking cool. Great impression for a first bowl. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Broke out the bargain bin straight billiard and smoked some stokkebye sambuca. Yes, there was a stokkebye sale at P&C. Very "pleasant". Good flavor, no bite, didn't get too hot either, but had some trouble keeping it lit. And i packed it yesterday so it had time to dry out. I'll keep playing around with it.

The pic is Post-smoke hence no tobacco in the bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson Signature Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

***


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Tobac Manil Reserve du Padron in a Nording Freehand earlier,







Trying to decide what's next.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a twin bore, oil cured Radice


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of 1960’s Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Cleaning a few pipes before I go to work.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Escudo De Luxe in the Morgan Blackjack










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s lineup,
GL Pease 2003 Samarra in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
C&D OJK in a Washington Cob 
Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a Germain made bent pot
Briar Fox and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Dran

Carter Hall in a Dunch free hand, with Peet's dark roast!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Kutztown Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Amphora Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dunhill EMP in a Golden Gate poker










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Drexel VIII in a smooth straight early 1960s Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Moroccan Bazzar in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem. Simply Lemonade is my drink.


----------



## Dran

Kramers blend for Cary Grant in a MM bent country gentlemen, with an iced DD coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Almost time for the Red Sox-Indians game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Well, that last smoke didn't last long, so I'm smoking another quickie: D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now, it's P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Dinner's taking longer than anticipated.


----------



## Piper

Sorry, I'm not posting more. I can only occasionally get in more than one bowl a day.:frown2:

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mediterranean roasted chicken with feta cheese, potatoes, tomatoes, and black olives with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Savinelli Brunello Flake in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one ore bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting set to do some work.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Park Lane Connoisseur in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had some cereal, and am now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded and ready for the day!
SG Navy in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D OJK in a Washington Cob 
SG Cabbies Mixture in a Germain Pot 
GL Pease JackKnife Plug and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> SG Navy in an Il Duca bent apple,
> View attachment 226314


Lovely pipe - I really like the contrast stain.


----------



## ScottyB

EMP in a custom longshank by Robert Vacher. Bob is a dear friend of mine, and years ago he asked me to send him a pair of my drum sticks, but they had to be used ones. I had no idea why, but I sent them anyway. A couple of weeks later this pipe arrived at my doorstep. It has a rather large chamber so it's devoted to English blends.


----------



## Piper

ScottyB said:


> EMP in a custom longshank by Robert Vacher. Bob is a dear friend of mine, and years ago he asked me to send him a pair of my drum sticks, but they had to be used ones. I had no idea why, but I sent them anyway. A couple of weeks later this pipe arrived at my doorstep. It has a rather large chamber so it's devoted to English blends.


That is a beautiful pipe and a very thoughtful gesture. Good thing, however, you're a drummer and not a baseball player.


----------



## Piper

Smoking HU Director's Cut, courtesy @huffer33, in a Dunny root apple. Very interesting cut on this tobacco-tiny, thin medallions broken up and unraveled in a bed of fine ribbon. Burns beautifully to a white ash and a nice almost caramel (but not sweet) flavor.


----------



## Alrightdriver

What size stick? 7a? 5a? Got to be pretty close. I always preferred 5a myself lol


ScottyB said:


> EMP in a custom longshank by Robert Vacher. Bob is a dear friend of mine, and years ago he asked me to send him a pair of my drum sticks, but they had to be used ones. I had no idea why, but I sent them anyway. A couple of weeks later this pipe arrived at my doorstep. It has a rather large chamber so it's devoted to English blends.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

CS Hunting Creek in a MM Dagner poker










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Time for lunch!


----------



## Dran

That's a pipe I've been eyeballing! Lol.... But i gotta stop buying pipes for a while!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking the last of this pouch of Drexel VIII in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic stem. A bottle of Mist Twst is my drink. Cleaning a few pipes while watching the Twins-White Sox game.


----------



## ScottyB

Alrightdriver said:


> What size stick? 7a? 5a? Got to be pretty close. I always preferred 5a myself lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Good eye, It's a 5A. If I had known what he was doing, I would have sent a 7A Maple.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I've used enough of both sizes to know when I see one lol. Maple would have been cool, so I'm guessing hickory is what you sent.


ScottyB said:


> Good eye, It's a 5A. If I had known what he was doing, I would have sent a 7A Maple.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Alrightdriver said:


> I've used enough of both sizes to know when I see one lol. Maple would have been cool, so I'm guessing hickory is what you sent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Yep. Maple doesn't stand up to my pounding very well, I save them for super-light gigs. My main stick is the lacquered Pro Mark 747 Hickory (5A with extra length).


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking year 2010 Sam Gawith Best Brown in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Braves-Pirates game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful thick cut pork chops and cheese potatoes dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking a newly opened tin of year 2011 FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. The seal held well, and the tobacco is moist.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cool level 10!


ScottyB said:


> EMP in a custom longshank by Robert Vacher. Bob is a dear friend of mine, and years ago he asked me to send him a pair of my drum sticks, but they had to be used ones. I had no idea why, but I sent them anyway. A couple of weeks later this pipe arrived at my doorstep. It has a rather large chamber so it's devoted to English blends.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

H&H Blackhouse in a Hilson Newtone










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU White Horses in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,







Admiring Gods handiwork


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye proper English in the savinelli Saint Nick 321 I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Getting ready to run some errands.


----------



## Alrightdriver

I got some EGR hanging around. Think I'll join ya, perhaps watch the stranger with it, since it is on netflix.


JimInks said:


> Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Getting ready to run some errands.


Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Brewing a cup of Peets dark roast and then I'm going to pack the Rossi bent pot with some rubbed out Glengarry Flake and finish this morning off relaxing on the porch!


----------



## Hickorynut

Quick bowl of Haunted Bookshop in the Brog43









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dunhill EMP with a cup of Peet's Major Dickason










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Gumby-cr

Plum Pudding. Finally no rain and the humidity dropped to the 50s.


----------



## Travoline

Just finished a bowl of Drew Estate Gran Central in my Stanwell Billard of some sorts. 

Was my very first time smoking a pipe, I have a little learning to do, hoping I won’t have to light it as much next time. Tomorrow I plan on getting me a pipe tool. A 16 penny worked today. I am learning but was very enjoyable.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Dran

Maclleand oriental cav in a Stanwell bent pot with some water!







That was a fail.... Packed before it was dry&#128127; live and learn.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Davidoff Royalty. Only day of nice weather in the last 7 days and I go back to work tomorrow. Making it count. 2 bowls and 4 cigars today. Got my vitamin N today.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bit of the Dunhill my mixture BB1938 in the 2003 savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

JohnBrody15 said:


> Bit of the Dunhill my mixture BB1938 in the 2003 savinelli pipa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice looking pipe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> Davidoff Royalty. Only day of nice weather in the last 7 days and I go back to work tomorrow. Making it count. 2 bowls and 4 cigars today. Got my vitamin N today.


I love the look of that red stem.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Alrightdriver said:


> I love the look of that red stem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


Thanks. It's the 1st pipe I got back in 2014 when I tried to pick up pipe smoking the 1st time. Giving it a better go this time around. I really went overboard this year pipe wise :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Paul Olsen No. 7000 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Dran

I feel your pain Gumby😂 except mine took only about 6 weeks!


----------



## Alrightdriver

Gumby-cr said:


> Thanks. It's the 1st pipe I got back in 2014 when I tried to pick up pipe smoking the 1st time. Giving it a better go this time around. I really went overboard this year pipe wise :vs_laugh:


 You and me both. It's put me in a buying freeze for a while lol.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Windsail Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Great pairing my man!


akpreacherplayz said:


> Dunhill EMP with a cup of Peet's Major Dickason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> Great pairing my man!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Made for a great morning!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

@Dran @Travoline

I relight often. If I freight train to keep a bowl lit....it loses a lot of flavor. So fear not on the relights! Sip and enjoy!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Alrightdriver

Hickorynut said:


> @Dran @Travoline
> 
> I relight often. If I freight train to keep a bowl lit....it loses a lot of flavor. So fear not on the relights! Sip and enjoy!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I agree. I worried about the relights when I first started, but now I just keep the lighter handy and apply as needed. No need to over think it.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I dont worry about 'em now, but I thought it was supposed to stay lit the whole bowl my first go round. The reason i gave up earlier was it was just a soupy gummed up mess that only stayed lit with fire on it😂. I was rushing and didnt check to see if it needed dried out.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Two Timer Gold in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman 215 egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Been a busy day.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scotchpig said:


> That's a nice looking pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! She's a keeper. First "expensive" pipe I ever bought.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Post arrived today with my next Peterson's tobacco to try...De Luxe Mixture. Lovely!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Balkan Sasieni in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Cob and pouched 
Mac Baron SJF in a Germain Pot
Chatham Manor pouched and ready


----------



## JimInks

Up early and smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the bowl left of Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching High Heat with Sleepy Suzy by my side.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peterson Signature Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink. Watching the Reds-Cubs game.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Luxury Twist flake in a Comoy's Brompton










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Kendall Flake in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Greve Hamilton’s Blandning in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend pipe with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Travoline

Hickorynut said:


> @Dran @Travoline
> 
> I relight often. If I freight train to keep a bowl lit....it loses a lot of flavor. So fear not on the relights! Sip and enjoy!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Well that's good to know. I was enjoying my pipe but spent a lot of time worrying that I am messing something up. Kind of took away from the relaxation.

But will not worry about this anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking HU Darkwood Scenery in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite stem. watching the Red Sox-Rays game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and meat sauce dinner with a bowl of MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Sure is a humid day here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in the Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a very light lunch and am now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. A bottle of Pepsi made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Reds-Cubs game, and cleaning some pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Peterson Signature Flake in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sentimiento Nacional Mezcla Maya in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Nats-Mets game since the Cubs are blowing out the Reds.


----------



## JimInks

A friend sent me a small piece of Strang, and it's pretty dry, but tastes great away. The pipe is a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica And So To Bed in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Matt_21

Travoline said:


> Well that's good to know. I was enjoying my pipe but spent a lot of time worrying that I am messing something up. Kind of took away from the relaxation.
> 
> But will not worry about this anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. With the weather set to cool shortly I'll be going to the pipe more.
I will not fear the relights!


----------



## Madderduro

lil bit of peterson founders choice


----------



## Scotchpig

Tried some CAO Black in a Savinelli Bianca Smooth last night. I’ve tried firing up a few times with poor results. Thanks to fellow pipers here I changed my technique and BOOM! 

...I think the rabbit hole opened a bit wider....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Matt_21 said:


> Travoline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's good to know. I was enjoying my pipe but spent a lot of time worrying that I am messing something up. Kind of took away from the relaxation.
> 
> But will not worry about this anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. With the weather set to cool shortly I'll be going to the pipe more.
> I will not fear the relights!
Click to expand...

Relights? You mean warm up breaks! Im enjoying some rum and maple in an '80s Charatan Calabash, with some water.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,







Was able to get in a couple bowls each of Viprati and Dark Birdseye earlier this afternoon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Timm's London Blend in a sunflowered meer courtesy of @ScottyB 







This is a fantastic blend!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Got the fall and winter rotation all lined up.

Now smoking the last 2013 PS Twist Flake courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in a MM Country Gentleman with Kona
















Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Crown Achievement bent pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Dran

And this is where the danger in this hobby lies. I think ive got a good 12 pipe rotation that makes me happy.... And then @OneStrangeOne shows me just the pipe i need to round it out to a nice lucky 13! Lol.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> And this is where the danger in this hobby lies. I think ive got a good 12 pipe rotation that makes me happy.... And then @OneStrangeOne shows me just the pipe i need to round it out to a nice lucky 13! Lol.


Always glad to help! 
Which one was it?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Going to clean a few pipes.


----------



## Dran

The bamboo looks nice! But I'd have to buy a 3rd rack.... And then i can't have a rack with 1 pipe.... So in the intrest of not sleeping on the couch I just have to look for now!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Virginia in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> The bamboo looks nice! But I'd have to buy a 3rd rack.... And then i can't have a rack with 1 pipe.... So in the intrest of not sleeping on the couch I just have to look for now!


That's why you buy comfortable couches. Just saying.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU White Horses in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Samuel Gawith FVF with a cup of Cafe D'Arte Alderwood smoked coffee.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the original year 2011 H&H Black House that won the Chicago Pipe Show Balkan Sobranie 759 contest in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful prime rib hash dinner with two eggs on top with cinnamon raisin apple pie for dessert. Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe. Watching the Yankees-Orioles game with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is snoozin' in my studio chair.


----------



## MattT

It's been a minute, but enjoying some Lane 1Q in the Savinelli tonight. I almost forgot how much I enjoy this. I like cigars, but something about smoking a pipe really centers me...








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@MattT, finally getting some 1q in the mail tomorrow! It was my first bowl my first go round and never found anything to live up to it on the aro side!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Von Erik Chimney,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JimInks

Getting ready to run some errands. Going with me is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

Back home, and now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Bob Newhart Show.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Modern Virginia Flake in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Getting some work done.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 1999 Friedman & Pease Fools Cap in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.192 in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking for the first time, Stokkebye 41 cube cut in the Heisenberg Dublin. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful thick cut pork chops and baked beans dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Danish Export in the Brog48....mornin!









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mixed up some Wilke 515 and Vermont Maple Cavendish. Very tasty but far pricier than Sutliff Rum and Maple. But worth it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

PS sambuca in a grandmaster bard that needs some polishing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

93° and 50% rh... Lane's 1Q in a Dr. Grabow Golden Duke bulldog, with a mason jar of ice water.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 C&D Opening Night in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Decided it was time to defunk this 40's era Medico Rhodesian and see if it smokes well enough to make it worthwhile to refinish,























70 year old cake 1/4 inch thick ain't no joke, gonna burn a bowl of Briar Fox and see where we're at.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin


----------



## Hickorynut

And...... 


OneStrangeOne said:


> Decided it was time to defunk this 40's era Medico Rhodesian and see if it smokes well enough to make it worthwhile to refinish,
> View attachment 226820
> 
> 
> View attachment 226822
> 
> 
> View attachment 226824
> 
> 70 year old cake 1/4 inch thick ain't no joke, gonna burn a bowl of Briar Fox and see where we're at.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Dran

Hickorynut said:


> And......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided it was time to defunk this 40's era Medico Rhodesian and see if it smokes well enough to make it worthwhile to refinish,
> View attachment 226820
> 
> 
> View attachment 226822
> 
> 
> View attachment 226824
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....
> 
> 
> 
> 70 year old cake 1/4 inch thick ain't no joke, gonna burn a bowl of Briar Fox and see where we're at.
Click to expand...

Cut him some slack @Hickorynut, that thing has 70 years of cake built up.... They didn't dig king tuts tomb out in an hour!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> And......
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


By the time I found some briar in the chamber it ended up a bit wider than I thought it would, has an extremely open draft and a heavy Lakeland Ghost, I'm gonna hook it up to the retort tonight, if it survives that I'll start stripping it this weekend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening my dear friends, i hope that all of you will be well. I thought that my 2017 vacations were "adventurous" but i was wrong, my 2018 are for sure. The first weeks everything was fine but the last the things changed. I had to make a small surgery with laser (i lost 5 days of swimming) and except the pain and the aftermath procedure my blood test results shown that my LDL was high and i had to change my way of life a little bit. Nevertheless i returned to Athens at Sunday night thinking that Monday morning i will be back in action. My wife asked me to transfer the data from one memory card to another for her smartphone, the card reader has a little bit abnormal shape so i removed my 32GB usb stick, i made the transfer and when i put my usb stick back i saw by surprise that was empty! Yes, everything inside were gone! Inside of that usb stick was my blog's archive, 28 GB full of photos,videos,music etc were vanished!
My mistake was that i didn't follow the hardware removal procedure because i was in a hurry and the disaster came. The first minutes i could believe it, after the initial shock i was ready to shoot the pc screen and the laptop too but my wife stopped me, i started punching my desk slandering with heavy words throwing some things to the wall and the rest of the family came inside trying to calm me down. I was full of anger, my archive was lost, thousands of photos-videos etc, endless hours of working outside the balcony in bad weather, lot of money wasted and my pride deeply hurt. Someone can say "hey, you already have the blog posted material, yes but i have finished some pipes and i don't have any more the step by step procedure so i have nothing to show to you, here is an example:










The pipe is finished now already modified but were are the rest of the photos? Were is my work to show it to you? How another pipe smoker will take help now without the step-by-step procedure?
After an hour i remembered that i had taken a back-up but i saw that it was till 2017 which means all my 2018 files were gone, i started with programmes as Recuva to search inside that damned usb stick and i managed to retrieve the majority of my material. Each pipe was in a separated file with name,date etc, each video has a serial number, the slide-show archives have been lost etc...now everything is mixed and i had to remove the damaged photos and "pull together" the rest of them. The videos and the sounds are there but mixed, for 3 days and nights i am trying to make my archive as it was, now is about 70% OK and i need more time but i can not make it exactly as i was.
Sorry for my long post but i had to explain to you the whole situation, for few days my post wouldn't be as you knew them but i hope that after some days everything will be as normal. I have many pipe smoking photos from the country to show you plus interesting places, now i need your understanding and your patience, i believe that God will give me the strength to full recover from the surgery and bring my archive "back to life".
I haven't smoking for 3 days now, with such a pain in my heart and the bitter taste in mouth i didn't even want to touch any pipe. As Arnold said once:


----------



## Dran

Welcome back @Sid.Stavros! Sounds like quite an adventure. Your memory of those pipes smoked cant be erased my friend, and that's all that matters! Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Welcome back Sid, sorry to hear of your troubles. Hopefully you will find the patience to straighten out your files!


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Cut him some slack @Hickorynut, that thing has 70 years of cake built up.... They didn't dig king tuts tomb out in an hour!


They did on the telly vision...I watched... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Hickorynut

God speed Sid! Just glad you're back.


Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening my dear friends, i hope that all of you will be well. I thought that my 2017 vacations were "adventurous" but i was wrong, my 2018 are for sure. The first weeks everything was fine but the last the things changed. I had to make a small surgery with laser (i lost 5 days of swimming) and except the pain and the aftermath procedure my blood test results shown that my LDL was high and i had to change my way of life a little bit. Nevertheless i returned to Athens at Sunday night thinking that Monday morning i will be back in action. My wife asked me to transfer the data from one memory card to another for her smartphone, the card reader has a little bit abnormal shape so i removed my 32GB usb stick, i made the transfer and when i put my usb stick back i saw by surprise that was empty! Yes, everything inside were gone! Inside of that usb stick was my blog's archive, 28 GB full of photos,videos,music etc were vanished!
> My mistake was that i didn't follow the hardware removal procedure because i was in a hurry and the disaster came. The first minutes i could believe it, after the initial shock i was ready to shoot the pc screen and the laptop too but my wife stopped me, i started punching my desk slandering with heavy words throwing some things to the wall and the rest of the family came inside trying to calm me down. I was full of anger, my archive was lost, thousands of photos-videos etc, endless hours of working outside the balcony in bad weather, lot of money wasted and my pride deeply hurt. Someone can say "hey, you already have the blog posted material, yes but i have finished some pipes and i don't have any more the step by step procedure so i have nothing to show to you, here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipe is finished now already modified but were are the rest of the photos? Were is my work to show it to you? How another pipe smoker will take help now without the step-by-step procedure?
> After an hour i remembered that i had taken a back-up but i saw that it was till 2017 which means all my 2018 files were gone, i started with programmes as Recuva to search inside that damned usb stick and i managed to retrieve the majority of my material. Each pipe was in a separated file with name,date etc, each video has a serial number, the slide-show archives have been lost etc...now everything is mixed and i had to remove the damaged photos and "pull together" the rest of them. The videos and the sounds are there but mixed, for 3 days and nights i am trying to make my archive as it was, now is about 70% OK and i need more time but i can not make it exactly as i was.
> Sorry for my long post but i had to explain to you the whole situation, for few days my post wouldn't be as you knew them but i hope that after some days everything will be as normal. I have many pipe smoking photos from the country to show you plus interesting places, now i need your understanding and your patience, i believe that God will give me the strength to full recover from the surgery and bring my archive "back to life".
> I haven't smoking for 3 days now, with such a pain in my heart and the bitter taste in mouth i didn't even want to touch any pipe. As Arnold said once:


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gatlin-Buriler Cherokee Cherry in a Peterson Aran 69 bent billiard,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening my dear friends, i hope that all of you will be well. I thought that my 2017 vacations were "adventurous" but i was wrong, my 2018 are for sure. The first weeks everything was fine but the last the things changed. I had to make a small surgery with laser (i lost 5 days of swimming) and except the pain and the aftermath procedure my blood test results shown that my LDL was high and i had to change my way of life a little bit. Nevertheless i returned to Athens at Sunday night thinking that Monday morning i will be back in action. My wife asked me to transfer the data from one memory card to another for her smartphone, the card reader has a little bit abnormal shape so i removed my 32GB usb stick, i made the transfer and when i put my usb stick back i saw by surprise that was empty! Yes, everything inside were gone! Inside of that usb stick was my blog's archive, 28 GB full of photos,videos,music etc were vanished!
> My mistake was that i didn't follow the hardware removal procedure because i was in a hurry and the disaster came. The first minutes i could believe it, after the initial shock i was ready to shoot the pc screen and the laptop too but my wife stopped me, i started punching my desk slandering with heavy words throwing some things to the wall and the rest of the family came inside trying to calm me down. I was full of anger, my archive was lost, thousands of photos-videos etc, endless hours of working outside the balcony in bad weather, lot of money wasted and my pride deeply hurt. Someone can say "hey, you already have the blog posted material, yes but i have finished some pipes and i don't have any more the step by step procedure so i have nothing to show to you, here is an example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pipe is finished now already modified but were are the rest of the photos? Were is my work to show it to you? How another pipe smoker will take help now without the step-by-step procedure?
> After an hour i remembered that i had taken a back-up but i saw that it was till 2017 which means all my 2018 files were gone, i started with programmes as Recuva to search inside that damned usb stick and i managed to retrieve the majority of my material. Each pipe was in a separated file with name,date etc, each video has a serial number, the slide-show archives have been lost etc...now everything is mixed and i had to remove the damaged photos and "pull together" the rest of them. The videos and the sounds are there but mixed, for 3 days and nights i am trying to make my archive as it was, now is about 70% OK and i need more time but i can not make it exactly as i was.
> Sorry for my long post but i had to explain to you the whole situation, for few days my post wouldn't be as you knew them but i hope that after some days everything will be as normal. I have many pipe smoking photos from the country to show you plus interesting places, now i need your understanding and your patience, i believe that God will give me the strength to full recover from the surgery and bring my archive "back to life".
> I haven't smoking for 3 days now, with such a pain in my heart and the bitter taste in mouth i didn't even want to touch any pipe. As Arnold said once:


You've got my understanding and patience no problem. Rest up good sir.


----------



## Gumby-cr

1st time trying some SG chocolate flake. I need to dry this more. Too many relights or the humidity outside is too high.


----------



## Gumby-cr

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful thick cut pork chops and baked beans dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late '50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad, too! My second Conrad pipe.


After I read half of your posts I wind up being hungry :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's Piping Adventures,
McClelland's Drama Reserve in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin
OJK Blue in a Washington cob
Haunted Bookshop in a German bent pot
Chatham Manor and a few bowls from the Leftover's jar pouched


----------



## JohnBrody15

Viprati in the cob. On my way to jury duty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

LB 1000 in a Bonacquisti Sabbia


----------



## Matt_21

Balken in this beauty.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gawith winter time flake in the 2017 savinelli st Nicholas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Sorry I've been AWOL. Visited dear friends in Berkeley who don't smoke so I had to take a hiatus.

First pipe in over a week: HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Brog152....it's a long work night...I see Jims AWOL, I hope everything is ok..









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## ScottyB

Matt_21 said:


> Balken in this beauty.


Which Balkan are you smoking? If you like that style Bill Bailey's Balkan Blend is delicious.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Flake in a Washington Cob,







A bit of a nic kick to this one! &#128077;


----------



## Travoline

Watching some college football outside on my tablet while smoking a bowl of MacBaren Cherry Ambrosia in a Willard straight stem billard of some sorts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Travoline said:


> Watching some college football outside on my tablet while smoking a bowl of MacBaren Cherry Ambrosia in a Willard straight stem billard of some sorts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pipin' it up!


----------



## NightFish

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Tsuge Mizki bent Dublin with a glass of Vernor's ginger ale on ice.


----------



## Madderduro

cult blood red moon in a Karl Erik...took a trip to ci hamburg today and they had one 2 oz tin of this...wish there would've been more this stuff deserves all the hype probably the best pipe tobacco I've smoked


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye proper English in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog watching ozark.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece and the sunny Athens. Thank you all for your concern and your advices, i am "back in action" at 80% and soon i will reach the 90%. The 10% were some archives [slide show mainly] that have been lost forever but i will make them again from the beginning.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Picked up a small job for a medical office so we’re working today and tomorrow,
GL Pease Samarra (2004) in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
GH&CO Dark Flake in a German bent pot 
SG St James Flake and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Picked up a small job for a medical office so we're working today and tomorrow,
> GL Pease Samarra (2004) in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin
> C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob
> GH&CO Dark Flake in a German bent pot
> SG St James Flake and Chatham Manor pouched


Laboring on labor day..

I hope it's not lead board.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## fr8boss

Started this Sunday off with a Nording rustic filled with 1Q. It’s a cool breezy morning, perfect for sitting on the deck and listening to the birds and squirrels.


----------



## Dran

A little afternoon relaxation, Angler's Dream in a Dunch straight pot!


----------



## NightFish

Same smoke, different day.
GLP Telegraph Hill in a Tsuge Mizki bent dublin.


----------



## Piper

My first GLP Abingdon (in a Dunhill bruyere pot). Will try to post a review on Open a Tin thread if I can figure out what I'm tasting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Samuel Gawith St James Flake in a twin bore oil cured Radice,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Katerini Classic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed out for the day,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
Dark Flake in a German bent pot
Haunted Bookshop, something from the leftover jar and Chatham Manor pouched.
Hoping we can finish up at a reasonable time today, not very likely though I’ve got to get enough done that they can put the office back together tonight.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Doing some pipe tobacco inventory while smoking PS sambuca in the no name Italian briar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in Castello collection pot.


----------



## Dran

Basic white girl piping by DRAN! Sutliff Pumpkin Spice is drying under the lamp and will shortly be packed in a Mastersen freehand!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 33°C. I still in struggle with my lost archives, meanwile here is the A' part of my coffee cups collection at work.










In my corn cob pipe is Samuel Gawith BC pipe tobacco.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Von Erik Dublin stack,


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Von Erik Dublin stack,
> View attachment 227336


How's the VE smoking for you?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ScottyB said:


> How's the VE smoking for you?


Smokes like a champ, the WVF did well, better than I thought it would. I still need to experiment a bit to see what she likes.


----------



## Piper

Continuing my tour through the Balkans. Now smoking GLP Meridien in a Dunhill root apple. This is another polished, meaty, well-balanced blend. Reminds me of a mild cigar.


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Smokes like a champ, the WVF did well, better than I thought it would. I still need to experiment a bit to see what she likes.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 31°C and here is the Β' part of my coffee cups collection at work.










I am smoking Mac Baren 7 Seas Gold Blend.


----------



## Dran

Penzance in 1 of my Dunch freehands before I "go to war" mock attack drill at the power plant today!


----------



## Piper

Another complicated Balkan from GLP, Sextant, in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## MattT

Cult BRM, it's been a minute.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Viprati in the smoke master bent Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cleopatra [1963] the pipe smoker isn't Joseph Leo Mankiewicz?










W.O. Larsen Selected Blend No. 4.


----------



## Travoline

Peterson Hyde Park (at least I think it is) in a corn cob sitting on the back deck watching some football through my tablet. 

Extremely humid evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

..and the time for the 2018 vacation photos [with pipes] has come!



















Danske Club Black & Virginia.


----------



## Travoline

Enjoying my lunch break with the brother. I am enjoying SPC- Mississippi River while my brother seems to be enjoying Escudo Navy DeLuxe. Beautiful afternoon here for this! Both smoking from a corn cob second. They are worth every penny! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Travoline said:


> Enjoying my lunch break with the brother. I am enjoying SPC- Mississippi River while my brother seems to be enjoying Escudo Navy DeLuxe. Beautiful afternoon here for this! Both smoking from a corn cob second. They are worth every penny!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, that is a beautiful image!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> ..and the time for the 2018 vacation photos [with pipes] has come!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danske Club Black & Virginia.


Love that pipe Sid!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## JohnBrody15

Happy Friday gents. Had some wilke 400 earlier in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. Then enjoyed some PS cube cut in the Heisenberg bent Dublin.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The storm is coming...










4noggins Three Blind Moose.


----------



## Scotchpig

Some Dunhill Nightcap on this cool morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scotchpig said:


> Some Dunhill Nightcap on this cool morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very elegant looking pipe. Very nice.


----------



## Dran

Scotchpig said:


> Some Dunhill Nightcap on this cool morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He does smoke a pipe! Lol... You know the rule Scott. #picsoritdidn'thappen! Nice piece!!


----------



## Scotchpig

Dran said:


> He does smoke a pipe! Lol... You know the rule Scott. #picsoritdidn'thappen! Nice piece!!


I have to space the pics out, make my collection look bigger than it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Dran

Y2K Timm's London Blend in a Brebbia Ninja bent egg! Thanks @ScottyB!


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> Y2K Timm's London Blend in a Brebbia Ninja bent egg! Thanks @ScottyB!
> View attachment 227550


What did you think of it?


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> Y2K Timm's London Blend in a Brebbia Ninja bent egg! Thanks @ScottyB!
> View attachment 227550


Double post, sorry.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Luxury English










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

ScottyB said:


> Dran said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y2K Timm's London Blend in a Brebbia Ninja bent egg! Thanks @ScottyB!
> View attachment 227550
> 
> 
> 
> What did you think of it?
Click to expand...

Another guddin!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

While traveling on vacation i saw a Goat strike in the middle of the road, i don't know their demands but i would vote Yes 










Back home for some relaxation time.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Dunhill bruyere pot. Watching the U.S. Open men's tennis final. Too cold and grey to go outside and smoke a cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## gtechva

a little C&D Big and Burley for the first bowl in this Savinelli Series iii 320 KS Author


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










and a little Blantons


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Those bushes below the mulberries once upon a time were big as trees, it's briar but it's not for pipe making, we call them "salt-briar" because grow close to the sea.










Dunhill My mixture 965.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
SJF loaded in a Washington Cob and German pot for later,
Leftovers and Chatham Manor pouched.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Tinsky bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Just few minutes before sunset.










I am smoking DTM Danish style Black Cavendish.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS English Oriental Supreme










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










I am smoking Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 11 Honey-Rum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

loading up for the day,
Balkan Sasieni in a Crown Achievement Dublin
OJK in a Washington Cob
SG in a German pot
MB Burley Flake, Chatham Manor and Leftovers pouched


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in Altinok meer.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill bb1938 in the grand master straight pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Piper said:


> GLP Meridian in Altinok meer.


Very regal looking pipe, good sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

C & D oriental silk in the savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Presbyterian in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Piper

Scotchpig said:


> Very regal looking pipe, good sir


Thanks bro. I love watching it color (excuse me, colour) up.:wink2:

Now smoking GLP Virginia Cream in Castello old antiquaria bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani X Sweet Mystery.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another wet day,
Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
SG 1792 in a German bent pot 
GL Pease Stonehenge in a Washington Cob 
MB Burley Flake and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Hickorynut

The MB Burley surprised me as to how good it is young....


OneStrangeOne said:


> Ready for another wet day,
> Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> SG 1792 in a German bent pot
> GL Pease Stonehenge in a Washington Cob
> MB Burley Flake and Chatham Manor pouched


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

John Cotton's #1










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ready for another wet day,
> 
> Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> 
> SG 1792 in a German bent pot
> 
> GL Pease Stonehenge in a Washington Cob
> 
> MB Burley Flake and Chatham Manor pouched


Not saying I don't appreciate the weather in California, but i wish we had at least some rain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lincoln Mellow Mixture Green.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying some McClelland big spring vanilla this morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready to face another day,
Balkan Sasieni in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
MB Stockton in a German bent pot 
MB Burley Flake in a Washington Cob 
OJK and Burley Flake pouched


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39 with Guatemalan.

Sorry you couldn't visit Florence, please be nice to the neighbors on your way through.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Champagne InHand

I broke out some Maclelland’s frog in the cellar last night. It was so good. Yet so sad as I only have one 4oz tin left. Burns perfectly in my Rhodesian Charatan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall in the Brog48.









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Toasted Burley in a GG poker










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

OMG. Not paying attention and scorched the crap out of my Charatan Rhodesian trying to light the damned Burley cubes in Peterson's founders blend. I'll have to macro sand the front.

Drinking and smoking while sometimes ideal has consequences.









F- Me. Stupid boy. Fine with a soft lighter. An insert for a zippo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Well that blows,,, scars while not pretty are just part of life.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sorry to hear...she's still awful purty...


Champagne InHand said:


> OMG. Not paying attention and scorched the crap out of my Charatan Rhodesian trying to light the damned Burley cubes in Peterson's founders blend. I'll have to macro sand the front.
> 
> Drinking and smoking while sometimes ideal has consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F- Me. Stupid boy. Fine with a soft lighter. An insert for a zippo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> OMG. Not paying attention and scorched the crap out of my Charatan Rhodesian trying to light the damned Burley cubes in Peterson's founders blend. I'll have to macro sand the front.
> 
> Drinking and smoking while sometimes ideal has consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F- Me. Stupid boy. Fine with a soft lighter. An insert for a zippo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Condolences my friend. I've done the same thing to a few of my better pipes over the years. A few seconds and, boom, suddenly you've go a scorch. Luckily, it can be corrected. I don't have your skills but Mike Meyers at Walker Pipe Repair made mine good as new.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Hickorynut

Had my first bowl of that this morning after about 6 weeks. Sure was good!


OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,
> View attachment 227980


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Medieval Age remains.










J.M Boswell Spice and Nice.


----------



## Scotchpig

Tim Hortons Dark Roast and Dunhill Elizabethan in the Savinelli 111

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Scotchpig said:


> Tim Hortons Dark Roast and Dunhill Elizabethan in the Savinelli 111
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photo. I still get a kick out of the fact that Tim Horton's name will live on long after his hockey playing days are a forgotten memory. He'll be remembered more for his donuts and coffee than for his great defensive play with the Leafs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout bent Apple


----------



## Dran

1999 Maclellan Coyote (@Scotty) in a dunch straight pot. Just getting started, but its a very sweet end with no smokeyness to it that I'm picking up on. Thanks Mr. B!


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39 with Guatemalan.
> 
> Sorry you couldn't visit Florence, please be nice to the neighbors on your way through.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


I'm glad to hear Florence didn't hit you. I've been thinking about you this week, both for your family and property, and the potential for mutual aid requests. Stay safe if you go help with the effort.

Tazdvl
Crapatalk strikes again!


----------



## ScottyB

PS Luxury Twist Flake in my beater Savinelli gig pipe on a band break.


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> 1999 Maclellan Coyote (@Scotty) in a dunch straight pot. Just getting started, but its a very sweet end with no smokeyness to it that I'm picking up on. Thanks Mr. B!
> View attachment 228072


You're very welcome, enjoy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Von Erik Chimney,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gonna have to mow for a few hours so a Washington Cob with Burley Flake and Bayou Morning dried and pouched.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Dran

Lane's 1Q in a Charatan Calabash, water and bergs on the side.


----------



## JohnBrody15

C&D oriental silk in the Peterson Halloween straight billiard. Watching raiders/Broncos.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

JohnBrody15 said:


> C&D oriental silk in the Peterson Halloween straight billiard. Watching raiders/Broncos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice looking pipe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scotchpig said:


> Very nice looking pipe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! The black varnish is really nice but she smokes a little hot.

Now smoking some pembroke in the savinelli bent bulldog. Spilled my soda in the background. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 29°C.










Ilsteds Own Cedros handblended.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Coffee in the morning










but in the evening the weather was changed.










Solani English Luxury Blend 779.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Esoterica Dorchester in a Nording freehand










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Patton's Moe's Confetti.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
ODF in a Washington Cob 
1792 in a German Pot
Burley Flake and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Piper

akpreacherplayz said:


> Esoterica Dorchester in a Nording freehand


Cool photo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 26°C.










Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded up with caffeine and nicotine, check. Sausage and homemade biscuits for breakfast, check. Ready to face another day
SG 1792 from 2013 in a German bent Pot 
Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
MB ODF in a Washington Cob with a forever stem 
ODF, D&R Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Danish Export in the Brog67....trying to decide between a cup o joe or tea.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pre dinner bowl of C&D Opening Night from 2012,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poeschl Exclusiv Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penzance in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
ODF in a Washington Cob 
1792 in a German bent Pot,
Hoping for a short work day!


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Crowley's Best in Varese with French Roast....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kohlhase & Kopp Meistermischung No 33.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Radice twin bore oil cured Billiard,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Wilke 10 in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a carved meer,







This is a much different smoke in a meer than in Briar, the Perique is still peppery but much smoother with a creaminess to it. The Virginia is more pronounced and seems sweeter.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Scottish mixture.


----------



## gtechva

I need to start more morning this way


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,







I know it's not really a Bulldog, it's a lot closer to a Squashed Rhodesian than anything, but Robert called it a Bamboo Dog and that's good enough for me!


----------



## Dran

DH Elizabethan in a Stanwell Bent pot! Haven't been grabbing my pipes as often as I'd like... Cigars either for that matter.


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a 1980 Dunhill root briar bent dublin. This is a group 3. I really like the smallish bowl, especially now when I don't want to have a long smoke.


----------



## Dran

In an effort to increase my pipe time, I packed a MM Bent apple Diplomat with some lanes 1q to go to work with me tomorrow!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Black Shag.


----------



## Dran

Took all day, but i am finally squeezing in a little 1Q into the final hour of the work day!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Otter Creek.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil Reserve du Padron in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 21 Elizabeth.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&D Bayou Morning in the GG Poker with a cup of IBCC Fear No Evil










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Brittania with Kona.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

McLelland English Cavendish from 2006 (yes you read that right), courtesy of @Matt_21, in a Castello shape 55 vergin pot. This is not an English blend as I think of them. There is no latakia but it does contain Virginias, Turkish orientals and black cavendish. It has a sweet and sour flavor with a touch of salt. An absolute treat. Thanks Matt.:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some pembroke in the 2003 savinelli pipa bent billiard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Briar Fox in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Briar Fox in a Stanwell Flame Grain,
> View attachment 228850


_There_ she is! And she's a beauty!:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Indeed! Glad i hesitated on that one! Looks good in your hand brother!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking different tobaccos I have out lately. Mostly light aros but some MS River, Frog in the Cellar and a few others. 

Seriously pondering auctioning off my Ashton Achievement. It’s so gorgeous, but I prefer thin stems like Charatan unless they are P-Lip. 

Yes I’m recovering well from Surgery around my knee. Stitches are itchy but that’s a good sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Black.


----------



## JohnBrody15

PS sambuca in the smoke master straight billiard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

In the MM Legend

Really strong Maple smell from the tin, well balanced in the pipe though not overwhelming.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black Cavendish No 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> McLelland English Cavendish from 2006 (yes you read that right), courtesy of @Matt_21, in a Castello shape 55 vergin pot. This is not an English blend as I think of them. There is no latakia but it does contain Virginias, Turkish orientals and black cavendish. It has a sweet and sour flavor with a touch of salt. An absolute treat. Thanks Matt.:vs_cool:


Told ya.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Gaslight in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Piper

GLP Embarcadero in Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Rum River.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture in a Radice rind with faux bamboo shank. Spectacular early fall morning.


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> Davidoff Danish Mixture in a Radice rind with faux bamboo shank. Spectacular early fall morning.


 she's a looker! Im a sucker for that bamboo look!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Still keeping an aero in the rotation and enjoying 4noggins hobbits weed in the no name Italian briar. Drinking McDonald's espresso roast in a k cup.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

BOTB in Black Kathy with Sumatra...work,work,work.....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

PS proper English in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla Cavendish.


----------



## JohnBrody15

C&D crooner for the first time in a beat up old cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Von Erik chimney,


----------



## Dran

Sutliff chocolate mousse in a Rossi bent pot! Water w/o the bergs to wash it down.


----------



## Matt_21

Some C&D Black Gold Maple in the short churchwarden to start the fall pipe season.
Inside no less. And while the wife baths 'big dummy' from a stool lol


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A & C Petersen Belle Epoque.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Haven't had a pipe for a long time. But this morning I've had a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in my Casseloni.
Great stuff, but I can still notice some ghosting, probably. Because this same tobacco doesn't taste ashy from my corn cob. Is it the ghosting or something else? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CloakedInSmoke said:


> Haven't had a pipe for a long time. But this morning I've had a bowl of Dunhill Nightcap in my Casseloni.
> Great stuff, but I can still notice some ghosting, probably. Because this same tobacco doesn't taste ashy from my corn cob. Is it the ghosting or something else?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Ghosting is when you get the taste of a tobacco that you're not smoking, for example, you load a bowl of St James Flake in a pipe that you've been smoking Sutliff Summer Nights in and the SJF taste like raspberry's! An ashy taste is usually a sign that the tobacco is burning to hot. When you switch pipes you have to make adjustments since no two pipes smoke the same.


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ghosting is when you get the taste of a tobacco that you're not smoking, for example, you load a bowl of St James Flake in a pipe that you've been smoking Sutliff Summer Nights in and the SJF taste like raspberry's! An ashy taste is usually a sign that the tobacco is burning to hot. When you switch pipes you have to make adjustments since no two pipes smoke the same.


Ha! Makes sense. Thanks for making it clear for me. I would say, that for a noob there's a big difference between a cob and a briar. Well, I hope I can smoke more to get better taste out of it. And btw the retro on the nightcap is unbelievable.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Briar Fox in a Stanwell Flame Grain Billiard,


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in a MM bent Legend....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin.


I'll bet it didn't taste ashy!:wink2:


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Castello hawkbill.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk Black Cavendish Sweet Aroma.


----------



## JohnBrody15

No work today so I'm enjoying a nice morning smoke. Pembroke in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog and a cup of Ethiopian.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Wilke 10 in the grand master pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

F&K Merde de Cheval.


----------



## Hickorynut

MacBaren Plumcake in the Brog39...with French Roast on this cool dry morning...









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## watchingsmoke

Sitting in front of the fire with some Old Dublin and a cup of tea.


----------



## watchingsmoke

sitting in front of the fire with Old Dublin...a very good smoke!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Turkish










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Flake in an Armentrout bent apple


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill ring grain billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Bear Blend.


----------



## VegasPuffer

No pic but I just finished some Lane 1Q out of my brand new Grabow Omega. It's my first serious attempt at smoking a pipe! The flavor seemed very mild but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## Dran

Angler's dream in a Mastersen free hand with dark roast! Good morning Puffkin!


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48....mmm mmm Good!









currently on assignment


----------



## Piper

VegasPuffer said:


> No pic but I just finished some Lane 1Q out of my brand new Grabow Omega. It's my first serious attempt at smoking a pipe! The flavor seemed very mild but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


It's great that you enjoyed your first serious smoke. Your next smoke or the one after may not be quite as good. Don't give up. You'll get the hang of piping and the enjoyment will only increase. Even the most experienced pipe smokers have good and less good bowls and what may be great one day might be blah the next.

One good resource, if you haven't already tapped it, is YouTube. My favorite sites over the years have been Muttnchop Piper, Stuff and Things and, recently, Briar Blues. There are many other sites as well. Lots of fun info there about technique, pipes and tobacco blends. Keep posting and let us know how you're progressing.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Dunny amber root Rhodesian.


----------



## Piper

Cult Blood Red Moon in an Aktinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in a Heisenberg PPOY,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Danish Mixture.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sutliff Creme Brûlée in the vintage Wally Franks Bent Bulldog.

This mix is good and the best thing I read ever from Smoking pipes is to microwave your aromatics for 15-20 seconds, the air dry a bit and load. It makes lighting a snap, enhances the flavors and has no downside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

So cleaning this pipe showed that it’s pretty old. Metal tubes inside. Perhaps a Dunhill second that was bought by the Wally Franks chain decades ago. It smokes like a dream. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson bent apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Mac Baron Stockton in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a 1984 Dunny apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Navy Flake.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Tinsky bent Dublin,


----------



## Spencer480

Petersons Luxury Blend in a MM legend


----------



## Piper

Viprati in Dunhill apple. Watching Michigan v Maryland. Go Blue!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had some Elizabethan courtesy of @Piper in the no name straight billiard. Then enjoyed some bayou morning in the Heisenberg puff pipe of the year.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Christmas Cheer.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill Elizabethan in the 2003 savinelli pipa. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani White & Black.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton's 1&2 in the Brog152 with Costa Rican Joe! My backdrop can't hold a candle to Sids!...but I may take some of those pictures and get them printed window size!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Stanwell Featherweight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

More of the same,


----------



## Piper

GLP Robusto in Castello vergin pot.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Afternoon smoke









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Jankjr

Sutliff Vanilla Custard in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Jankjr

Lane 1-Q in a Nording freehand


----------



## ScottyB

Champagne InHand said:


> Sutliff Creme Brûlée in the vintage Wally Franks Bent Bulldog.
> 
> This mix is good and the best thing I read ever from Smoking pipes is to microwave your aromatics for 15-20 seconds, the air dry a bit and load. It makes lighting a snap, enhances the flavors and has no downside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried the microwave thing, but I don't smoke aromatics and the wife didn't take too kindly to the house smelling like Latakia. Now I just dump it on a newspaper and let it sit, but I prefer my tobacco drier than most people, I think it burns/tastes better.


----------



## Dran

ScottyB said:


> I tried the microwave thing, but I don't smoke aromatics and the wife didn't take too kindly to the house smelling like Latakia. Now I just dump it on a newspaper and let it sit, but I prefer my tobacco drier than most people, I think it burns/tastes better.


As a noob who initially didnt dry at all... I can say it definately makes an easier burn and better flavors when you slow down and dry it out!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Blackpoint in Dunhill tanshell bent billiard. Toggling between NY/BOS and Saints/Skins.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland M55 Georgian Cream.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Padron in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, GL Pease quiet nights in the smoke master straight pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Vanille.


----------



## Verdict

A little bit of 1Q while waiting on the hurricane to arrive.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Samarra from around 2001 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







I should probably pop a newer tin for comparison


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Verdict said:


> A little bit of 1Q while waiting on the hurricane to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Be careful! Does it look like y'all are gonna get much of it?


----------



## Verdict

OneStrangeOne said:


> Be careful! Does it look like y'all are gonna get much of it?


Mm may catch the outer eye wall. We are about 70 miles inland from panama city.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hickorynut

Verdict said:


> A little bit of 1Q while waiting on the hurricane to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Where you been? Welcome back!

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ever since I've started smoking haunted bookshop in the 2017 Peterson Halloween pipe, strange things have been happening....... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Ever since I've started smoking haunted bookshop in the 2017 Peterson Halloween pipe, strange things have been happening.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very scary boys and girls......:vs_OMG:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Very scary boys and girls......:vs_OMG:


I smoke a lot of HB, so it's gotta be that Halloween Pete &#128520;


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello bent egg.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Fusilier's Ration









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Eso ASTB in the Nording Freehand before bed










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Café was self-service that's why the damaged tray.










Ilsteds Own mixture 100.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> I smoke a lot of HB, so it's gotta be that Halloween Pete


Might be the smoker... :laugh2:

Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog43....finally got it dried out enough...c'mon fall weather!









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Edoty39

Yesterday evening smoke...


PA Stormfront in a Dagner Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Pembroke in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

JohnBrody15 said:


> Pembroke in the savinelli Saint Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think of Pembroke? I've never tried it, but wanted to.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## JohnBrody15

MattT said:


> What do you think of Pembroke? I've never tried it, but wanted to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was thinking about that today while I was smoking it because I'm about done with the sample I've got...and knowing that it's hard to come by, figured I'd sum it up. I thought it was pretty good. Smokey and spicy sweet, not too overbearing.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I liked Pembroke a lot. It was basically Penzance with a light Cognac casing. I’ve started smoking my English blends more as the weather has changed. I know once the deep freeze sets in I will be committed to mostly aromatics. 

Too bad they don’t produce more Esoterica. That said, I smoked SPC Snoqualmie Falls in the Bent Bulldog this evening and it was absolute enjoyable. 

I’ve got a question for anybody with an older pipe that has an aluminum tube. Do you find it easier or more difficult to clean. I’m having to use a thinner pipe cleaner and with anything but dry tobacco it easily acts like a straw bringing any of what would be gurgling to the lips. Is that pretty normal?

Besides that this is one of my favorite pipes to smoke. I might look for another Bent Bulldog that is without the tube and leave this one for English and Balkan blends only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> I liked Pembroke a lot. It was basically Penzance with a light Cognac casing. I've started smoking my English blends more as the weather has changed. I know once the deep freeze sets in I will be committed to mostly aromatics.
> 
> Too bad they don't produce more Esoterica. That said, I smoked SPC Snoqualmie Falls in the Bent Bulldog this evening and it was absolute enjoyable.
> 
> I've got a question for anybody with an older pipe that has an aluminum tube. Do you find it easier or more difficult to clean. I'm having to use a thinner pipe cleaner and with anything but dry tobacco it easily acts like a straw bringing any of what would be gurgling to the lips. Is that pretty normal?
> 
> Besides that this is one of my favorite pipes to smoke. I might look for another Bent Bulldog that is without the tube and leave this one for English and Balkan blends only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just shooting in the dark here, I would think that the tube would allow condensation to form further back. Not sure if there's a solution other that to keep a pipe cleaner handy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Katerini Classic.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Piper said:


> It's great that you enjoyed your first serious smoke. Your next smoke or the one after may not be quite as good. Don't give up. You'll get the hang of piping and the enjoyment will only increase. Even the most experienced pipe smokers have good and less good bowls and what may be great one day might be blah the next.
> 
> One good resource, if you haven't already tapped it, is YouTube. My favorite sites over the years have been Muttnchop Piper, Stuff and Things and, recently, Briar Blues. There are many other sites as well. Lots of fun info there about technique, pipes and tobacco blends. Keep posting and let us know how you're progressing.


Thanks a bunch, Piper! I've been enjoying 2-4 bowls a day and had only one bad case of tongue bite. Today I've been puffing on C&D Bayou Night. ::smacks lips:: Considerably bolder than the 1Q. Considerably.

Muttnchop Piper has been my go-to, I'll study up on some of the other vids!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Wonderful bowl of Dunhill EMP on this cold wet morning.










Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

GL Pease Abingdon in Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

MacBaron Old Dark Fired in a Comoy’s Brompton before bed.


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Presbyterian Mixture.


----------



## Hickorynut

I have a little rustic pipe with the aluminum tube. Like you it can get gurgling, so far I've been content to keep a pipe cleaner handy because it does smoke so well. It also has a small bowl for those times I just want a quick smoke.


Champagne InHand said:


> I liked Pembroke a lot. It was basically Penzance with a light Cognac casing. I've started smoking my English blends more as the weather has changed. I know once the deep freeze sets in I will be committed to mostly aromatics.
> 
> Too bad they don't produce more Esoterica. That said, I smoked SPC Snoqualmie Falls in the Bent Bulldog this evening and it was absolute enjoyable.
> 
> I've got a question for anybody with an older pipe that has an aluminum tube. Do you find it easier or more difficult to clean. I'm having to use a thinner pipe cleaner and with anything but dry tobacco it easily acts like a straw bringing any of what would be gurgling to the lips. Is that pretty normal?
> 
> Besides that this is one of my favorite pipes to smoke. I might look for another Bent Bulldog that is without the tube and leave this one for English and Balkan blends only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I've got a question for anybody with an older pipe that has an aluminum tube. Do you find it easier or more difficult to clean. I'm having to use a thinner pipe cleaner and with anything but dry tobacco it easily acts like a straw bringing any of what would be gurgling to the lips. Is that pretty normal?
> 
> Besides that this is one of my favorite pipes to smoke. I might look for another Bent Bulldog that is without the tube and leave this one for English and Balkan blends only.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Many Dunhill straight pipes, I believe in the 70s, came with "inner tubes." I believe they were supposed to act as filters. I found that they quickly accumulated condensation and gunk, added nothing to the smoke-and removed them. If yours is removable you could see whether the pipe smokes better without the tube. I suspect it will. Don't discard it. It would be good to have if you ever decide to resell the pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in an Amorelli tall billiard. I'm really craving Latakia but, oddly enough, this Balkan blend-supposedly GLP's fullest-doesn't quite do the trick. It's a _very_ enjoyable blend, and I like it a lot, but it tastes (to me anyway) more of cigar leaf or caramel than of smoke or salt.

Like @Champagne InHand, I think the craving for Latakia is related to the onset of colder weather. The heat is on in our building for the first time since last winter. :frown2:


----------



## Dran

Been a while since Ive been able to slow down enough for a pipe. Having some Old Dublin in the Dr. Grabow bent bulldog!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Last bowl of pembroke in the Missouri pride. This was a little earlier today, enjoying some "post rain" air. Shockingly, it was thunder and lightening all last night. Feels like years since I've seen something like that in Los Angeles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

picked up a Rossi Vittoria today...think its a "fat author" closest thing I've found to a squashed tomato...still can't find one of those!! smoking macbaren 7 seas


----------



## cjmmm47

Breaking in my new Hans Christian Anderson with some Elizabethan Blend


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> picked up a Rossi Vittoria today...think its a "fat author" closest thing I've found to a squashed tomato...still can't find one of those!! smoking macbaren 7 seas





cjmmm47 said:


> Breaking in my new Hans Christian Anderson with some Elizabethan Blend


A couple of good looking pipes!

I'm smoking GLP Virginia Cream in a Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking some Macbaren vintage Syrian courtesy of @Piper in the 2003 savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in an Amorelli tall billiard. I'm really craving Latakia but, oddly enough, this Balkan blend-supposedly GLP's fullest-doesn't quite do the trick. It's a _very_ enjoyable blend, and I like it a lot, but it tastes (to me anyway) more of cigar leaf or caramel than of smoke or salt.
> 
> Like @Champagne InHand, I think the craving for Latakia is related to the onset of colder weather. The heat is on in our building for the first time since last winter. :frown2:


That is a beautiful piece! Wow!
Lots of nice pipes showing up on this page!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a carved meer,


----------



## gtechva

Tambolaka in a new Morgan Bones Stubby 20


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Madderduro

peterson irish whiskey in a rossi


----------



## Hickorynut

This one is nice, but I think the Cumberland takes the prize 


Piper said:


> A couple of good looking pipes!
> 
> I'm smoking GLP Virginia Cream in a Dunhill county bulldog.


Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Jankjr

Piper said:


> GL Pease Abingdon in Dunhill chestnut panel.


Very handsome pipe! Cost a pretty penny based on my research.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Many Dunhill straight pipes, I believe in the 70s, came with "inner tubes." I believe they were supposed to act as filters. I found that they quickly accumulated condensation and gunk, added nothing to the smoke-and removed them. If yours is removable you could see whether the pipe smokes better without the tube. I suspect it will. Don't discard it. It would be good to have if you ever decide to resell the pipe.


This doesn't separate. It does split in half and has been really pleasant with non aromatics. So I'll just keep with that and have a pipe cleaner handy. I love the pipe too much to not use it.

I have more than enough aromatic pipes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch West Indies.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Penzance in a 2013 Crown Achievement bent Dublin. Watching it rain,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a German bent Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill London Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burley in a Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## Pandyboy

Drew estates meat pie, I think. In my trusty bent meer.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Opened the tin of Dreams of Kadath I picked up yesterday. I think I was a little impatient because 1/3rd of the way into this bowl and it keeps going out. Too wet me thinks. Going to let some sit out overnight and try some again tomorrow. From what I was able to smoke I liked very much :grin2:


----------



## Jankjr

Sutliff Creme Brulee in a Country Gentlemen cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Haddos Delight 2013 in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello nose burner.


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> Very handsome pipe! Cost a pretty penny based on my research.


Haha. Thanks bro. I figure you gotta put the price in relation to a box of primo stogies. :wink2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 23°C.










Savinelli Punto Oro Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS LTF in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Two Timer Gold in a Bjorne Viking Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke Rajek's No 16 in a modified Fallion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a carved meer,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dunhill Dunbar









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Two Timer Gold in a Bjorne Viking Apple,
> View attachment 230420


Nathan @OneStrangeOne, is that a new pipe? I don't recall seeing it before. It's a beauty and recognizably the kind of pipe you gravitate to. I've come to really admire those styles from seeing your collection. And when I see one of those pipe styles nowadays I say to myself, I'll bet Nathan would like that pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan @OneStrangeOne, is that a new pipe? I don't recall seeing it before. It's a beauty and recognizably the kind of pipe you gravitate to. I've come to really admire those styles from seeing your collection. And when I see one of those pipe styles nowadays I say to myself, I'll bet Nathan would like that pipe.


Hey David, @Piper, No, I've had it for a while now, although it's only had a couple ounces run through. It just doesn't get as much smoke time as some of the others. It's got a vulcanite bit that's comfortable but tends to smoke a bit on the hot side.
I'm gonna try and figure out what she likes. I do seem to have a 'thing' for the Apples &#128515; Saw an Ardor a minute ago I'd love to have! :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Solani Burley Flake in Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Two of my missing photos which i manage to retrive, i think it's worth posting them.










The rocks are from a volcano which once upon a time was there.










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Pandyboy

LJ Peretti Tashkent of Boston in a BBB billiard. Latakia heavy this one.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Just some Captain Black OG in one of my cobs in the kitchen, since it's suddenly cold outside. I might invest in some nice pipes and tobaccos one of these days. This combo has always worked for me so far.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Jankjr

Sutliff Creme Brulee, cob, and Duke on a fine Virginia morning.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill bb1938 in one of the first pipes I bought many years ago. Just a bargain bin billiard. Bargain Bin Bill.

I packed this probably two days ago and forgot it. Apparently it goes well with coffee and pumpkin donuts but doesn't everything ? Hot and windy outside.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Sid.Stavros said:


> Two of my missing photos which i manage to retrive, i think it's worth posting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rocks are from a volcano which once upon a time was there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


 Sid, you post the best pics. Always a fantastic view.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Charatan No. 63.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square last night.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC #558 in Tinsky bent Dublin,


----------



## gtechva

Peterson University Flake in a Savinelli 320 Series iii


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in n a Bjorne Viking,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

SPC Mississippi River









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Piper

PS LNF in Aktinok meer.


----------



## Matt_21

C&D Night Train in a Brigham.


----------



## cjmmm47

1Q in a Gardesana Sport I picked up at a local B&M


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and Athens with sun and 22°C, the Meteo-guys say that tomorrow we are going to have rain here.










McClelland Old Dog.


----------



## msmith1986

Trying some of this Lane RLP-6 to see if it's dry enough for the jar yet. Very nice aroma, but still a little too moist. I think I need to stock up on this one for tasty cheap winter smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

4th Generation Family Reserve in the Stokkebye 4th Gen 82 Natural....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> 4th Generation Family Reserve in the Stokkebye 4th Gen 82 Natural....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Kevin @Hickorynut, that pipe is a beauty. Is it new?

I'm smoking PS LNF again in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GLP Maltese Falcon, this stuff is great!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Scenes from Murdoch Mysteries (tv series 2008- )

















Domaine de Lavalette.


----------



## Jankjr

Seattle Pipe Club Potlatch in an ordinary cob courtesy of @Piper.

Incredible experience, so many pleasant flavors! Need to order immediately!


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream in Dunhill chestnut four square (panel).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vauen Jubilee Edition in a modified Stanwell Night & Day.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti Dundee









This stuff is great!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Solani Aged Burley Flake (ABF) in Dunhill bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a twin bore oil cured Radice Billiard,


----------



## VegasPuffer

Y'all have such beautiful pipes and backgrounds. I just wanted to say.

DG Omega Bent, 1Q. My first impression of 1Q seemed mild and bland but maybe 2 oz. later I find myself looking forward to having a few pinches.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Gelb blend 12.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GLP Piccadilly









Esoterica Penzance









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
PSLBF in a German Pot
Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Washington Cob


----------



## Madderduro

saw someone had just posted this exact pipe....the lil lady picked this up for me last week....wasn't wild about it being unfinished but after 3 bowls its getting some nice color to it already...love the shape of it thou and its a great smoker....its a welcome addition to the rotation...smoking j2 carmello


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> saw someone had just posted this exact pipe....the lil lady picked this up for me last week....wasn't wild about it being unfinished but after 3 bowls its getting some nice color to it already...love the shape of it thou and its a great smoker....its a welcome addition to the rotation...smoking j2 carmello


That looks like one of the Savinelli 320s I've had my eye on. I figure I'll see some online deals in the next month or 2, even if it's only a couple bucks off.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Just cleaned the other 2, so I'm having Lane RLP6 in the cob before I go out in the cold to fix a sump pump outlet pipe across town.









Sent from my kitchen


----------



## Alrightdriver

msmith1986 said:


> That looks like one of the Savinelli 320s I've had my eye on. I figure I'll see some online deals in the next month or 2, even if it's only a couple bucks off.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I believe it's the 320 trevi that new is 80 bucks. Not bad on the price, and a great smoker. And for me it's a great pipe for gesturing with while talking.. YMMV.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LL BCA in the Venturi. It smokes good @Matt_21









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti Dundee









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> saw someone had just posted this exact pipe....the lil lady picked this up for me last week....wasn't wild about it being unfinished but after 3 bowls its getting some nice color to it already...love the shape of it thou and its a great smoker....its a welcome addition to the rotation...smoking j2 carmello


Nice! Even nicer that your lady picked it up for you!
I like the raw briar, here's what they look like with some time,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! Even nicer that your lady picked it up for you!
> I like the raw briar, here's what they look like with some time,
> View attachment 230984


Both look great

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua

HH old dark fired in the new to me Lozano billiard. Good strong cool weather smoke.


----------



## VegasPuffer

MM Country Gent with some C&D Bayou Night. I like that it's a spicy & hearty tobacco and doesn't need to be dried much (for my climate). Sometimes it gives me a mild indigestion feeling.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl White Burley.


----------



## msmith1986

LL RLP6 in my new beautiful mystery pipe. Thanks @Matt_21 it might be my new favorite pipe, it fits me perfect and smokes great.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Samarra from sometime between 2000-2005 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in Gidget with Costa Rican









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Madderduro

had some crème brulé in a armellini and picked up a butz choquin today which is way out of my style but it stood out so strongly in the crowd I picked er up and very surprised she's a strong smoker got some dunhill durbar in the artsy fartsy pipe


----------



## gtechva

Pride of Loch Lammond in a MM cob, with a pour of Blackback Rye, while watching the Canes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

On of the bad guys was a pipe smoker so detective W.Murdoch use that pipe to manage to disarm the bad guy and escape where they kept him.










Jess Chonowitsch T 17.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burley in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,







Just a bit of a nic kick with this one, &#128561;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

> Football in Italy was essentially a matter of industrial cities, Turin, Milan and Genoa. The sport, however, was becoming more and more popular, with the result that a group of students at Scipione Maffei High School decided to set up a football team at 1903.
> The students, however, did not have the money they needed for the first purchases, so they demanded the help of Decios Korumbola. This is also the key man in our history, Professor of Greek at the Maffei high school, Coroublo was delighted to help his students and even suggested the name: Associazione Calcio Hellas


Two Molossers are on the insignia [from the name of the Greek King Molossus, the grandchild of the mighty Achilles].










Official website: https://www.hellasverona.it/it/calcio_femminile_home

I just finished an Olive-pipe modification and now calmly i am smoking Mac Baren Mixture Aromatic.


----------



## JohnBrody15

In Miami for a few days, with some Elizabethan in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nick. Low 80s, breezy, and low humidity. Very nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dunhill EMP in an MM Dagner Poker









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Edward G. Robinson Smoking Mixture in Castello shape 55 pot. Watching game 4 of the World Series. Had to go to sleep after the 15th inning last night without knowing who won.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 23°C.










Borkum Riff Cherry.


----------



## gtechva

Peter Stokkebye 701 Virginia in a Shannon


----------



## msmith1986

A dark PA vanilla blend from a local tobaccanist in Gettysburg. Pretty nice so far, gotta test everything in the cob first.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill tanshell bent billiard with a cup of black coffee. (I want to make sure I have enough flames to light my pipe.:wink2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*NO Day "OXI" * anniversary 28th October 1940- 28th October 2018










McClelland Grand Orientals Katerini Classic and a glass of Greek red wine in the memory of the fallen Soldiers-Constables-Citizens against the fascist [italians and albanians] invaders.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Brog48....









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Erinmore Flake in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


Hey David,
What do you think about the Erinmore?
I've got a couple tins laying around somewhere but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill tanshell bent billiard with a cup of black coffee. (I want to make sure I have enough flames to light my pipe.:wink2


You're gonna need a blow torch and possibly a small campfire. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## msmith1986

Trying out some local shop off-brand nightcap in the cob. Very nice so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

LL BCA in the Venturi. Perfect combo.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I raise my pipe with Samuel Gawith Grousemoor and a glass of liqueur in the memory of two brave men, Adolph Metzger [US Cavalry] and John "Portugee" Phillips [US civilian]
Home Brewed Mojo: A FOOL NAMED FETTERMAN
the first after had no ammo or anything else to fight [buttstock of sword] start hitting the enemy with his bugle till his last breath [the Indians honoured him and show respect to his body] and the second under extreme weather situations manage to don't get caught and after a 236-mile ride delivered a message for help before collapse from exhaustion.
Ride of a Lifetime | HistoryNet


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Heisenberg Dublin Puff Poy,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hey David,
> What do you think about the Erinmore?
> I've got a couple tins laying around somewhere but haven't tried it yet.


Nathan, I really liked it. It's the original blend in the yellow tin. It smells like stewed fruit when you open it and is a beautiful dark brown, fairly thick flake. I remember smoking this decades ago, when I was a more occasional smoker, and finding it bitey. When I opened this tin a year ago I wasn't knocked out by it, but it has mellowed and gotten much tastier with a little age. Your tins should only get better and better.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> You're gonna need a blow torch and possibly a small campfire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. I was thinking a paper match from Las Vegas...:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Cult BRM in long-stem acorn.

I should have mentioned that (per smokingpipes.com and @Champagne InHand) I microwaved the tobacco before packing the pipe. Absolutely no gurgle and no loss of flavor.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Robusto in a Dunhill county bulldog. Watching The Voice with my wife. (Football game afterwards to prove I'm a guy :wink2.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Cult BRM in long-stem acorn.
> 
> I should have mentioned that (per smokingpipes.com and @Champagne InHand) I microwaved the tobacco before packing the pipe. Absolutely no gurgle and no loss of flavor.


Funny you mention the microwave. When I get fresh tobacco that's really moist I put it on a plate in the microwave for 10-20 seconds. You can see the steam coming off of it really quick. Then I can try it quick and to let it sit out a few hours or days, depending on how wet it still is, before putting in a Ziploc or mason jar.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I'd tell you but it's only legal in Canada!....lol


----------



## msmith1986

First smoke in the new H.I.S. Italia with some Prince Al soft vanilla. Really liking this pipe so far, I just couldn't pass it up for $28.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some night cap in the no-name pipe









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti 500









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## msmith1986

I'm really liking this off brand Nightcap. I only have 4 pipes in the rotation, so the cob still comes in handy quite often.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Double Fantasy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Jankjr

Been off the site for a few days while my oldest was home from school. Getting back in the groove with the first pipe I ever owned (H.I.S). It always burned really hot but I'm sure it was the way I packed and smoked it. Giving it another try with the breath method. Oh, Sutliff Mark Twain in the bowl.


----------



## Hickorynut

Finished another bowl of PS English Luxury, now have PS Danish Export loaded in the Brog39...I can tell by the increased posts that fall is upon us... 









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Nightcap in the Turin Rustic while I clean a few pipes. This pipe has an aluminum tube, but does not normally produce any "gurgle".









Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Finished another bowl of PS English Luxury, now have PS Danish Export loaded in the Brog39...I can tell by the increased posts that fall is upon us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


Those Brogs can be had on a budget and apparently don't have as many QC issues as Grabow does, but I never bought one because I wasn't sure about the pear wood. What say you about pear compared to briar my good sir?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> Those Brogs can be had on a budget and apparently don't have as many QC issues as Grabow does, but I never bought one because I wasn't sure about the pear wood. What say you about pear compared to briar my good sir?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Funny you should ask, as I just got done cleaning two of them with super hot water . I have 4 or 5 or 7 of the Brog's now and have been smoking the snot out of them for the last year. I'm no pipe-ologist but I think you could safely equate them to ThriftyThursday. They are a great everyday smoke, are they as good as Gidget, Varese, Black Kathy or Rossi? Heck no, but I won't cry if I scorch them either..... :smile2:

Now Pearwood to Briar......I have both in the Brogs and honestly, aside from the heating up I don't notice them smoking any differently aside from the fact they are all different shapes.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Funny you should ask, as I just got done cleaning two of them with super hot water . I have 4 or 5 or 7 of the Brog's now and have been smoking the snot out of them for the last year. I'm no pipe-ologist but I think you could safely equate them to ThriftyThursday. They are a great everyday smoke, are they as good as Gidget, Varese, Black Kathy or Rossi? Heck no, but I won't cry if I scorch them either..... :smile2:
> 
> Now Pearwood to Briar......I have both in the Brogs and honestly, aside from the heating up I don't notice them smoking any differently aside from the fact they are all different shapes.


Good to know, my collection can grow a little faster then.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Finished another bowl of PS English Luxury, now have PS Danish Export loaded in the Brog39...I can tell by the increased posts that fall is upon us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut er down Jim, she's pumpin mud..


I've been smoking pipes at least once per day in the warm weather, just nothing interesting or new.

I'm still at a good point on pipes. Tobaccos too.

However as it gets cooler I'm smoking more English and Balkan blends. When it freezes and stays below freezing it will be back to mostly aromatics again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Good to know, my collection can grow a little faster then.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Estate pipes are a great way to stretch the budget!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Funny you should ask, as I just got done cleaning two of them with super hot water . I have 4 or 5 or 7 of the Brog's now and have been smoking the snot out of them for the last year. I'm no pipe-ologist but I think you could safely equate them to ThriftyThursday. They are a great everyday smoke, are they as good as Gidget, Varese, Black Kathy or Rossi? Heck no, but I won't cry if I scorch them either..... :smile2:
> 
> Now Pearwood to Briar......I have both in the Brogs and honestly, aside from the heating up I don't notice them smoking any differently aside from the fact they are all different shapes.


I haven't had a drop of problems from my one pear wood pipe. I will have change the stem on my Brog's but cheap to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a Armentrout bent Apple with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Cherry.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Estate pipes are a great way to stretch the budget!


I've been looking here and there at estates that I want to find, like the Borkum ones made by Stanwell. It seems there are some really good deals to be had on decent new stuff right now though. The H.I.S. briar I bought the other day was $28. Brog has briars for $40-$50 and pears for $20-$30, Rossi briars for $40-$60, and I found a site that has a bunch of unfinished Savinelli's in stock for $40-$50.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some PA vanilla and a cup of Columbian to get me moving.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I think I'm hooked on this generic nightcap. 3rd time smoking in this new H.I.S. Italia. I've been trying to go a day or 2 in between smokes to let it dry out and break it in. I guess my choice tobaccos are a little too moist yet and leave moisture in the bottom of the bowl. I run a pipe cleaner in the stem and swab the wet out of the bottom of the bowl after smoking to keep it as dry as possible. I really like this pipe so far though.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Match MM 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I think I'm hooked on this generic nightcap. 3rd time smoking in this new H.I.S. Italia. I've been trying to go a day or 2 in between smokes to let it dry out and break it in. I guess my choice tobaccos are a little too moist yet and leave moisture in the bottom of the bowl. I run a pipe cleaner in the stem and swab the wet out of the bottom of the bowl after smoking to keep it as dry as possible. I really like this pipe so far though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Briar doesn't really absorb any moisture, so once you wipe it out and give it an hour or so it's good to go. A lot of times I will smoke several bowls from the same pipe in a day then give it a rinse and let it rest a day or so.
I've seen pictures of seriously abused pipes that have been cut in half and next to nothing has penetrated the Briar itself. I've also seen where someone plugged the shank weighed it, filled it with water and let it sit for 24 hours, dumped the water and weighed it again, there was a very slight difference, not enough to be concerned about thou.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Briar doesn't really absorb any moisture, so once you wipe it out and give it an hour or so it's good to go. A lot of times I will smoke several bowls from the same pipe in a day then give it a rinse and let it rest a day or so.
> I've seen pictures of seriously abused pipes that have been cut in half and next to nothing has penetrated the Briar itself. I've also seen where someone plugged the shank weighed it, filled it with water and let it sit for 24 hours, dumped the water and weighed it again, there was a very slight difference, not enough to be concerned about thou.


Well that's good to know, but you just blew my excuse to buy more pipes for the rotation, lol. I'm usually a little overly cautious anyway, because I don't like paying for mistakes.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Sutliff Black & Gold Cavendish courtesy of @Piper!


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> Estate pipes are a great way to stretch the budget!


Speaking of estate pipes, I'm eyeing one that claims it has teeth marks on the stem. Are stems easily replaced/ universal to the manufacturer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Scotchpig said:


> Speaking of estate pipes, I'm eyeing one that claims it has teeth marks on the stem. Are stems easily replaced/ universal to the manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would imagine a manufacturer would be hard to find something, since a lot of stems are strange ovals. I have seen a bunch of different sizes on Amazon and EBay too. A good pipe shop will find or make you one. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scotchpig said:


> Speaking of estate pipes, I'm eyeing one that claims it has teeth marks on the stem. Are stems easily replaced/ universal to the manufacturer?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really, even with factory pipes the stems are fit to each individual pipe. The good news is that there's a few repair/restoration people who can either repair what you've got or make a new one at a reasonable price. If it's just scratches they can be buffed out, small teeth indentions sometimes can be raised and small holes filled.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Not really, even with factory pipes the stems are fit to each individual pipe. The good news is that there's a few repair/restoration people who can either repair what you've got or make a new one at a reasonable price. If it's just scratches they can be buffed out, small teeth indentions sometimes can be raised and small holes filled.


We must've both hit send at the same time. Lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig

Thanks guys. I’m sure teeth marks don’t bother some, but kinda rubs me the wrong way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandyboy

As its Halloween there was only one way to go! C&D Haunted Bookshop.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti RCTR









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Two Timer Gold in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## JustJoshua

Kajun Kake in the irish second. Happy halloween all.


----------



## Middle Earth

Savinelli 140°
In a Rad


----------



## Mark in wi

Captin Black gold and a Captin and Coke for me tonight. I left the new pouch open in a box to let dry out a little and it helped but I still had quite a few relights. The taste is getting back to what I remember and I'm enjoying my little pipe again.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Black Cherry.


----------



## msmith1986

Super value chocolate in the H.I.S. Italia. Pretty tasty #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HH Virginia Memory on this crisp Alaska morning!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Mark in wi said:


> Captin Black gold and a Captin and Coke for me tonight. I left the new pouch open in a box to let dry out a little and it helped but I still had quite a few relights. The taste is getting back to what I remember and I'm enjoying my little pipe again.


Smokingpipes.com blog had an article about microwaving very damp (mostly aromatic) tobacco. The author claimed it did not hurt the flavor and made the tobacco much better behaved. A few people on the forum have tried doing this with good results. I microwaved some Cult Blood Red Moon for 15 seconds on high x 2. I waited for the tobacco to cool off but it was still a bit moist. It was smokeable but might have benefited from an uninterrupted 30 seconds. You may want to experiment a bit with your Captain Black. I never found it as damp as some aromatics but it's relatively cheap and might be worth trying to dry via microwave. It's faster even than putting the tobacco under a lamp.

I have to add that until Nathan @OneStrangeOne gives his blessing to this procedure it remains in the realm of eccentric experiment!:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Smokingpipes.com blog had an article about microwaving very damp (mostly aromatic) tobacco. The author claimed it did not hurt the flavor and made the tobacco much better behaved. A few people on the forum have tried doing this with good results. I microwaved some Cult Blood Red Moon for 15 seconds on high x 2. I waited for the tobacco to cool off but it was still a bit moist. It was smokeable but might have benefited from an uninterrupted 30 seconds. You may want to experiment a bit with your Captain Black. I never found it as damp as some aromatics but it's relatively cheap and might be worth trying to dry via microwave. It's faster even than putting the tobacco under a lamp.
> 
> I have to add that until Nathan @OneStrangeOne gives his blessing to this procedure it remains in the realm of eccentric experiment!:wink2:


LOL, I doubt my blessing would get you very far!
I have used the microwave a couple of times and didn't notice any negative effects from it. I mainly use a desk lamp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Reserve du Padron in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## msmith1986

Captain Black original in the cob. #ThriftyThursday









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I snuck in a bowl of 7 Seas Royal a bit ago in a MM Country Gentleman....almost popped the top on Brigadier Sherman's March but got distracted with Crumble Cake.. ...forgot the pic too!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill root briar bent dublin.


----------



## Piper

McLelland Easy Street in Dunhill chestnut panel. Vanilla and brown sugar. Should have had this for breakfast.


----------



## JohnBrody15

GLP quiet nights in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nick earlier today. I always get a lot of floral incense with this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Nicholas Stephen Alkemade, Flight Sergeant rear gunner in Royal Air Force.
Avro Lancaster B Mk. II, DS664 of No.115 Squadron RAF, read what happened that night of 24 March 1944:

A War to be Won

_"It has been investigated and corroborated by the German authorities that the claim of Sergeant Alkemade, No. 1431537, is true in all respects, namely, that he has made a descent from 18,000 feet *without a parachute* and made a safe landing without injuries, the parachute having been on fire in the aircraft. He landed in deep snow among fir trees.

Corroboration witnessed by:
Flight Lieut. H.J. Moore (Senior British Officer)
Flight Sergeant R.R. Lamb
Flight Sergeant T.A. Jones
(25/4/44)"_










I raise my Stanwell with Davidoff Argentina and a cup of Greek coffee to his memory.


----------



## Jankjr

Sid.Stavros said:


> Nicholas Stephen Alkemade, Flight Sergeant rear gunner in Royal Air Force.
> Avro Lancaster B Mk. II, DS664 of No.115 Squadron RAF, read what happened that night of 24 March 1944:
> 
> A War to be Won
> 
> _"It has been investigated and corroborated by the German authorities that the claim of Sergeant Alkemade, No. 1431537, is true in all respects, namely, that he has made a descent from 18,000 feet *without a parachute* and made a safe landing without injuries, the parachute having been on fire in the aircraft. He landed in deep snow among fir trees.
> 
> Corroboration witnessed by:
> Flight Lieut. H.J. Moore (Senior British Officer)
> Flight Sergeant R.R. Lamb
> Flight Sergeant T.A. Jones
> (25/4/44)"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I raise my Stanwell with Davidoff Argentina and a cup of Greek coffee to his memory.


I can only imagine how he felt during the free fall being a paratrooper in my younger days. TY for Sharing Sid.


----------



## haniframli1988

Virginia in STANWELL 185









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

haniframli1988 said:


> Virginia in STANWELL 185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


Very nice @haniframli1988. Welcome to the forum. If you get a chance, go over to the Pipe Puffers Introduction Forum and tell us a bit about yourself. It's always great to have a new member here. :vs_cool:


----------



## haniframli1988

ohh really sorry..done it 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

The rain has stopped for a brief bit. I'm smoking SPC Plum Pudding Special Reserve. It has about 9 months on it. I've decided to give the Ashton Achievement Bent Dublin another go. I should at least break it in before thinking of selling it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in an Il Duca bent apple,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in Castello shape 55 vergin pot.


----------



## Oranges On A Sunday

Cabbies Mixture in Stanwell 409


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A little bowl of McCranie's Somerled in an Ozark Mini Hardwood









I love how tiny this is lol!!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

LL1Q in an 80's Charatan Calabash! A bit overly aggressive with the microwave, but still tasty!


----------



## Alrightdriver

akpreacherplayz said:


> A little bowl of McCranie's Somerled in an Ozark Mini Hardwood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how tiny this is lol!!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I've been to McCraine's in Charlotte if it's the same thing I'm thinking of. Cool place.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Piper

PS LNF in a Castello hawkbill.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> PS LNF in a Castello hawkbill.


That HAwkbill gets me every time.... woo boyz what a looker! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> OJK Blue in an Il Duca bent apple,
> View attachment 231564


I noticed that Cup O' Joes still has OJK White and Red in the dustbin for a great price. But then......the SP email dropped with the C&D Christmas Blend and I was like "squirrel" for that and some Haunted Bookshop......:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> I noticed that Cup O' Joes still has OJK White and Red in the dustbin for a great price. But then......the SP email dropped with the C&D Christmas Blend and I was like "squirrel" for that and some Haunted Bookshop......:vs_laugh:


LoL! Know the feeling! Shiny!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> That HAwkbill gets me every time.... woo boyz what a looker! :vs_OMG:


David's got some fine azz looking pipes alright, this one might be my fav tho,


----------



## Madderduro

cult anonymous in a butz choquin


----------



## Champagne InHand

Still breaking in the Ashton with 965 this morning. Pp









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 Flake in a German Pot,


----------



## Jankjr

OneStrangeOne said:


> David's got some fine azz looking pipes alright, this one might be my fav tho,
> View attachment 231622


That Dunhill chestnut panel... I gots to have one!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Still breaking in the Ashton with 965 this morning. Pp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reached for the 965 this morning also. Maybe it's the cooler mornings, but I crave it in the mornings...

Crap! A new phone...where in the devil did they hide the signature in this version....I swear...


----------



## Piper

Thanks for the compliments on the pipes gentlemen. I feel we're a brotherhood and mutual admiration society. I love seeing your posts.:vs_cool:

Now smoking GLP Fillmore in the Castello bent egg.


----------



## Hickorynut

And I'm just over here waiting for you to post the Cumberland..... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Jankjr

Listening to Waylon while enjoying a bowl of G.L. Pease Abingdon. I taste similarities between this blend and Seattle Pipe Club Potlatch with the latter having brighter and more complex flavors. Of course, this is a newbie's opinion. TY David @Piper for the opportunity to try both!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian. This blend is one of Nathan @OneStrangeOne's favorites but I haven't had Stonehenge in a long time. Really fresh-tasting and complex. The Lakeland essence is very mild and pleasant, not at all cloying.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_Kings Mountain, October 7, 1780 British Army Major Patrick Ferguson [was Scottish born in Edinburgh] and his men were surrounded. With his defensive perimeter shrinking, Ferguson tried to lead his men in a breakout. Mounted on his horse cut with his own sword the surrender flags and charged to the Patriots asking from his men to follow him. This made him an A' class target and multiple muskets aim at him. After a barrage of fire 8 musket balls struck him] his body fall back and with his foot still in the stirrup the horse fled down the hill to the Rebels. 
Some say that when an American walked toward him asking to surrender, the moribund drew his pistol and fired. 
A mountain sharpshooter named Robert Young was the first who shot him, "i will try and see what Sweet Lips can do"._

Grandpa Jones - Sweet Lips (the battle of Kings Mountain)





I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth Bright CR Flake while reading and refreshing my memory.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Flake in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Dran

Sutliff Pumpkin spice in a Brebbia Ninja bent egg, caramel apple cider to wash it down, fall is in the air.


----------



## SilkyJ

Dran said:


> Sutliff Pumpkin spice in a Brebbia Ninja bent egg, caramel apple cider to wash it down, fall is in the air.
> View attachment 231752


I've never even smoked a pipe before but my wife just saw this and apparently I'm getting one for Christmas now. Yes, she's one of those crazy pumpkin spice people lol.


----------



## Dran

#whitegirlpiping! Doesn't taste much like pumpkin spice, but the wife says the roomnote is spot on..... But you should be careful... You'll wake up one day surronded by pipes and mason jars filled with tobacco, a headache, blurry vision and no clue how you got where you are...


----------



## SilkyJ

Dran said:


> #whitegirlpiping!


hahaha, that's great


----------



## SilkyJ

I guess i'll be back over here soon looking for help lol


----------



## Jankjr

W.O. Larsen - 1864 Perfect Mixture. On first light there was a vegetal spice flavor that I just couldn't pinpoint. Once the bowl warmed up it went away and transitioned to a pleasant tobacco flavor lightly cased with a dark sweet finish. Deeper into the bowl the flavors just kept getting better and more intense (dark fruit). Upon first light I wasn't a fan but I'll definitely be stocking this blend soon. Thank you for the sample David!


----------



## Piper

Remains of GLP Stonehenge I prepared earlier in a Dunhill county bulldog. Nice to see more BOTLs coming over to the pipe side, especially as the cold weather sets in and it's hard to get outside to smoke cigars.


----------



## Dran

Im finding that even though I prefer the prelight bacony/campfire smell of English blends, I much prefer vanilla aros once lit! Maybe that will change once the cold really sets in... But the microwave trick has really made piping more viable for me, as I don't have enough foresight to dry baccy hours ahead of time.... Or the patience to wait for it to dry once i decide i want to pack a bowl.


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> W.O. Larsen - 1864 Perfect Mixture. On first light there was a vegetal spice flavor that I just couldn't pinpoint. Once the bowl warmed up it went away and transitioned to a pleasant tobacco flavor lightly cased with a dark sweet finish. Deeper into the bowl the flavors just kept getting better and more intense (dark fruit). Upon first light I wasn't a fan but I'll definitely be stocking this blend soon. Thank for the sample David!


You inspired me. Larsen 1864 in a Dunhill bent dublin.:smile2:


----------



## msmith1986

Nightcap









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, he have sun here in Athens and 22°C.










Benjamin Hartwell Chesdin Mixture.


----------



## msmith1986

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, he have sun here in Athens and 22°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benjamin Hartwell Chesdin Mixture.


Here in PA, USA we have heavy clouds and rain at 7:00am. 8°C. (Obviously I had to convert that because I'm American) 









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Soft vanilla in an H.I.S. Italia









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in Castello vergin pot.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Seven Seas Regular.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff chocolate mousse. Next will be SuperValue chocolate to see how they compare.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Super Value chocolate, which seems very on par with the Sutliff chocolate mousse. I'd say it's a winner at half the price.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Beauties on sabers, here is a video:






I am smoking Stanislaw Balkan Latakia.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK in a Crown Achievement Pot 
D&R Two Timer in a Washington Cob 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Hickorynut

Got my refill of Haunted Bookshop in Brog37 and Jolly Old St Nick tin for the holidays....fall is getting better....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Brigadier Sherman's March in the Brog67. Rum and Maple are prominent. Well see how it smokes!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Russ O's Log Cabin,


----------



## Travoline

I have been slacking on posting what's in my bowl. I need to step it up, I am pretty much down to one cigar a week now and on average one bowl a day...

Earlier today I had some CAO moontrance in a MM corncob. Thanks @Dran


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in Dunhill rhodesian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Crazy Cherry Connection.



msmith1986 said:


> 8°C. (Obviously I had to convert that because I'm American)


Don't worry, we are extremely familiar with your system, back in the 70's we had almost the same. We had miles, ounces, cents, gallons, foots, libre etc here, especially the elders had difficulties to adopt the new system.
If as a US tourist you call the reception of your hotel about the temperature the employee will say it to Celsius and immediately will say it approximately to Fahrenheit and if you say that you are from North America or Canada he will understand that you will ask from him to adopt the a/c temperature in the room because you feel hot comparing to the others . :smile2:


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Definitely miss seeing @JimInks posts

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Madderduro

john cotton smyrna


----------



## Dran

Bent pot Rossi with Sutliff chocolate mousse, and cold brew Cooper's rye barrel aged courtesy of @Shaver702


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s lineup,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
Two Timer in a Washington Cob 
PSLBF in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Champagne InHand

I broke out some Ennerdale in the straight Ben Wade. As it has aged it’s a lot less sweeter than I remembered. Probably better this cool time of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti Thanksgiving Day, lots of subtle flavors, I believe the burley in this is cube cut which I believe lends to a slightly prominent but consistent burley flavor. The retro is great!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Travoline

Enjoyed a post lunch bowl of Stanwell Kir and Apple in one of my many corncobs. I had many people, who walked by, complement the smell of this.


Not sure what it is, I have a few nice pipes but I prefer my Missouri Meerschaum seconds I bought a few months back.


----------



## Piper

akpreacherplayz said:


> Definitely miss seeing @JimInks posts
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I miss @JimInks too. I believe he felt his posts discouraged the rest of us from contributing. I don't think it was actually the case that we were slacking-we all post as much as we can-but I think his high percentage relative to the rest of us made him uncomfortable. Hopefully, Jim will return to Puff and inspire us with his vast knowledge and prodigious smoking experience. He's truly in a league of his own.

Luckily, we still have @Sid.Stavros sharing the photos of his customized pipes and beautiful country with us-not to mention providing the occasional history lesson!


----------



## Piper

Smoking some SPC Potlach in the late afternoon.


----------



## Hickorynut

Catching up.

Tuggle Hall to start in the Brog48
Shandygaff in a MM Legend
Brigadier Sherman's March in the Brog39 earlier....the first aro that I am diggin cept for EGR Pipe Blend.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Deluxe Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another day, maybe.
C&D Big & Burley in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Two Timer in a Washington Cob 
PSLBF in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## akpreacherplayz

It's a cold morning here in Alaska but this bowl of Bengal Slices is very nice!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> Smoking some SPC Potlach in the late afternoon.


Love those OA 84's, one of my favorite shapes/finishes.


----------



## ScottyB

akpreacherplayz said:


> It's a cold morning here in Alaska but this bowl of Bengal Slices is very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Latakia injection!


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in Castello bent egg.


OOOH, a #293 - I used to collect those back in the day. What grade is it?


----------



## Piper

ScottyB said:


> OOOH, a #293 - I used to collect those back in the day. What grade is it?


Thanks Scotty. It's a very comfortable pipe as you know. Not sure if you can see the nomenclature in the photo but this one is a Collection Occhio di Pernice.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in an Amorelli 3 star tall billiard. This is a kitchen sink blend. Not surprisingly, it tastes meaty.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> SPC Potlach in an Amorelli 3 star tall billiard. This is a kitchen sink blend. Not surprisingly, it tastes meaty.


 I love seeing that one. What a beauty!


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> I love seeing that one. What a beauty!


Thanks Matt. I'm trying to up my game by capturing smoke coming out of the bowl. I get a kick out of it for some reason LOL.


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> Thanks Scotty. It's a very comfortable pipe as you know. Not sure if you can see the nomenclature in the photo but this one is a Collection Occhio di Pernice.


I've always had soft spot for Occhios. Killer crosscut and Collection grade to boot - that's a great piece! "Eye of the Partridge". Looks like about a 4K in size.


----------



## Travoline

Got off work a little early, put my “smoking jacket” on (really just an old Carhartt) and had a bowl of Lane 1-Q from a Stanwell pipe of some sorts on my back deck. The Lane 1-Q is probably my favorite at this moment.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Thanks Matt. I'm trying to up my game by capturing smoke coming out of the bowl. I get a kick out of it for some reason LOL.


 It adds class and mystique to the photo.
I try sometimes to get that too. Cigars or pipes. :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T 16.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent apple,







Headed out to a wedding this afternoon and not sure if I will have an opportunity to get a smoke in or not,
I'm taking some small cigars and a couple of pipes just in case!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Headed out to a wedding this afternoon and not sure if I will have an opportunity to get a smoke in or not,
> I'm taking some small cigars and a couple of pipes just in case!


"Semper paratus" Nathan.:smile2:

Now smoking GLP Union Square in a Castello "castello" nose burner.


----------



## Hickorynut

La Gloria Cubana in the Brittania....very creamy smoke....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Madderduro

I'd like to send a thanks to @Hickorynut for the inspiration to get a brog...I always see him posting his and just got mine in the mail...first bowl is dunhill durbar and gotta say loving this pipe


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard. The flavor reminds me of the Borkum Riff of my younger days. Not sure if it's really the same but the effect is similar. Drinking Drambuie on the rocks, the idea for which came from @Cigary. Pleasant way to start the weekend.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS English Luxury this morning









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## MattT

Lane 1-Q in the Sav Roma








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello shape 55 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is present in Athens so we have 20°C.










Presbyterian Mixture.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Amphora Full Aroma in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard. The flavor reminds me of the Borkum Riff of my younger days. Not sure if it's really the same but the effect is similar. Drinking Drambuie on the rocks, the idea for which came from @Cigary. Pleasant way to start the weekend.


Drambuie on the rocks is a fantastic thing. A habit I also picked up from @Cigary speaking of which I haven't seen him in a while, hope all is well.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, he have sun here in Athens with 22°C.










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Loose Cut.


----------



## Dran

Rum and maple in a Stanwell Bent pot, with some cold brew.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Samarra in a carved meer,


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello "castello" chubby canadian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

For those you have visited Greece or a Greek restaurant in their country will know about the Souvlaki-Kalamaki. On the left is how my ancestors were making it back at 1600 BC and on the right how we make it today at 2018 AD, same way of roasting on a spit.










I am smoking Esoterica Tobacciana Blackpool in a Pipex.


----------



## Dran

A little post yard work recharge before I head to the lounge. Molto dulce in a MM bent apple diplomat, fresh from the tin, the casing was so thick before microwaving, I had to wash my hands.


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> A little post yard work recharge before I head to the lounge. Molto dulce in a MM bent apple diplomat, fresh from the tin, the casing was so thick before microwaving, I had to wash my hands.


 @_stormin_ sent me a can of Molto Dolce for the holiday exchange last year. I finished it pretty quickly. Yes it's goopy-it even pops while you're smoking it-but it doesn't bite my tongue, is surprisingly well behaved and is really tasty, but not cloying, right out of the tin. @Dran would you mind comparing the taste microwaved and non-microwaved? It would be an interesting experiment and great public service.:smile2:


----------



## Dran

I've cant speak for this blend, but I started using the microwave a few weeks back and my piping has increased exponentially. I don't have to plan in the morning what i want to smoke in the evening! I dont notice mush of a taste difference, hardly any if I go in shorter 5-10 second bursts. Can't say its for everyone, but it's a godsend for me!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice twin bore oil cured,







I was recently able to restock the 660 so it's back in the rotation again!


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in an Aktinok meer, ghosted with some Cult BRM but actually enhancing the flavor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Back in the "Black and White" photos era when tobacco companies were sponsors in events.










I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff chocolate mousse in a H.I.S. Italia bent pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another,
Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement Bent Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
1792 in a Stanwell Flame Grain 
Solani 660 and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Dran

@Piper, for science!! Molto Dulce in an unbranded Italian pot. Decided to go the complete opposite side of the spectrum, and not dry the baccy at all. The resulting burn is just as you'd expect, sizzling, popping, gurgling like a I'm at a frat party, and leaving me with my lighter hovering over the bowl, with many cooling breaks and relights. The flavor profile, while slightly more pronounced, is just that... Very slight and almost imperceptible. Even though flavors are more pronounced, there's also a slight chemical harshness that wasn't there with the microwave stock, could be from the excess casing, could be from the constant relights, or that I'm pulling longer and harder in a vein attempt at keeping it lit. I don't even want to think about this cleanup either! Lol. In short, with no way to properly lamp dry, I can say that I would much rather spend the time microwaving, to avoid all the negatives, especially with the flavor loss being so minimal.


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> @Piper, for science!! Molto Dulce in an unbranded Italian pot. Decided to go the complete opposite side of the spectrum, and not dry the baccy at all. The resulting burn is just as you'd expect, sizzling, popping, gurgling like a I'm at a frat party, and leaving me with my lighter hovering over the bowl, with many cooling breaks and relights. The flavor profile, while slightly more pronounced, is just that... Very slight and almost imperceptible. Even though flavors are more pronounced, there's also a slight chemical harshness that wasn't there with the microwave stock, could be from the excess casing, could be from the constant relights, or that I'm pulling longer and harder in a vein attempt at keeping it lit. I don't even want to think about this cleanup either! Lol. In short, with no way to properly lamp dry, I can say that I would much rather spend the time microwaving, to avoid all the negatives, especially with the flavor loss being so minimal.
> View attachment 232372


Eureka! You've convinced me. I'm going to microwave any very moist tobacco, especially when I don't have time to let it dry slowly. Thanks for doing the experiment. You're a credit to the forum! :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

I'll try again later with lamp drying if i can rig something up near an incandescent light, which i think is the comparison you I were actually looking for!😂


----------



## JohnBrody15

It's been awhile. Morning gents. Enjoying some bayou morning in the 2003 savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Amphora Full Aroma in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard. The flavor reminds me of the Borkum Riff of my younger days. Not sure if it's really the same but the effect is similar. Drinking Drambuie on the rocks, the idea for which came from @Cigary. Pleasant way to start the weekend.


I picked up the drambuie from @Cigary as well. Try one part drambuie, one part rye on the rocks if you're courageous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ready for another,
> Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement Bent Dublin
> Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob
> 1792 in a Stanwell Flame Grain
> Solani 660 and Chatham Manor pouched


Love 1792 - not for the timid.


----------



## jules_the_walker

St james flake on my tinsky tankard 

Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## jules_the_walker

My tinsky









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Rossi on a dreary zfternoon.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

Hickorynut said:


> PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Rossi on a dreary zfternoon.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


One heck of a nosewarmer ya got there Hick - like it!


----------



## Dran

Sutliff peach cobbler in an '80s Caratan Cabalash


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> I'll try again later with lamp drying if i can rig something up near an incandescent light, which i think is the comparison you I were actually looking for!&#128514;


The lamp method... that's been my preferred method ever since I noticed Nathan doing it in a pic right after I started smoking a pipe. I've yet to use the microwave, may try that soon. But a method I stumbled into when I didn't get to a pipe I packed pretty much straight from the tin.. I stole the idea of using a rolled up pipe cleaner as a cap so I could carry the pipe in my pocket to a friend's house for a party. I took 2 that night and only got to 1 of them. The next day I smoked the second one that had been packed early the day before, and lit after lunch the next, and it was smoking perfection, and while i don't do it often because I just plain can't plan things out like that, when i do think to do so, it's always been a great smoke. No aro blends done that way, but English, vapers, and burley blends have all done well.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Too nasty out for a cigar tonight.... Haunted Bookshop in the Brog67 and Hot Tea.....sleepy,sleepy.... 









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HH Vintage Syrian









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Dunhill ring billiard. The ABF was gifted by our pal Erik @ebnash when it was all but unobtainable.


----------



## Jankjr

Sutliff Holiday Mixture in a cob accompanied by coffee and heavy cream.


----------



## Travoline

I had a hard time reading my writing but but I think I had Coneys Cask#9 in one of my many corncobs this afternoon. Cold and rainy so I put a fan in my window and hung out in a garage and straighten up. Very good tobacco! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A little Night Cap before bed


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece, i read some complaints from fellow pipe smokers that my images are not visible. I use for years the Uploadhouse.com, i can see them every day and the links are working so i don't know what to do. Maybe there is a filter or an add-on that restricts this site from forums, i am confused.










J.M Boswell Sweet Dreams.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece, i read some complaints from fellow pipe smokers that my images are not visible. I use for years the Uploadhouse.com, i can see them every day and the links are working so i don't know what to do. Maybe there is a filter or an add-on that restricts this site from forums, i am confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.M Boswell Sweet Dreams.


I don't have any issues seeing your pictures, I know a lot of people use tapitalk, from what I've heard that app still has a few glitches sometimes.
When I'm on my phone sometimes I have to click an extra time and manually load images.


----------



## Madderduro

wo larsen 150 year in a boswell chubby


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> @Piper, for science!! Molto Dulce in an unbranded Italian pot. Decided to go the complete opposite side of the spectrum, and not dry the baccy at all. The resulting burn is just as you'd expect, sizzling, popping, gurgling like a I'm at a frat party, and leaving me with my lighter hovering over the bowl, with many cooling breaks and relights. The flavor profile, while slightly more pronounced, is just that... Very slight and almost imperceptible. Even though flavors are more pronounced, there's also a slight chemical harshness that wasn't there with the microwave stock, could be from the excess casing, could be from the constant relights, or that I'm pulling longer and harder in a vein attempt at keeping it lit. I don't even want to think about this cleanup either! Lol. In short, with no way to properly lamp dry, I can say that I would much rather spend the time microwaving, to avoid all the negatives, especially with the flavor loss being so minimal.
> View attachment 232372


I've been using the microwave for quite some time without the advise of such. My theory has always been, microwave waves target and heat liquids. So wet tobacco microwaved in 10 sec increments, you can see the moisture steaming off of it. I do an ounce or so at a time, 3x 10 seconds on a plate and let sit for 10-15 minutes, then pack a bowl, and put the rest in a storage bag or mason jar. If it dried enough the first time, then no more microwave next time I go to smoke some.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> wo larsen 150 year in a boswell chubby


That sure is a nice little guy there. Are you referring to Boswell up the road from me in Chambersburg? They make some really nice pipes but it's been 2 years or more since I stopped in there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Super Value BCA in a MM cob. This is on par with the Lane BCA so far. It seems the SuperValue brand is pretty good, at least the ones I've tried so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece, i read some complaints from fellow pipe smokers that my images are not visible. I use for years the Uploadhouse.com, i can see them every day and the links are working so i don't know what to do. Maybe there is a filter or an add-on that restricts this site from forums, i am confused.


Sid, I have never had any trouble seeing any of your photos either. In fact, I look forward to seeing them. I don't think you need to do anything differently unless the person(s) having trouble seeing them can give you further explanation.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> I've been using the microwave for quite some time without the advise of such. My theory has always been, microwave waves target and heat liquids. So wet tobacco microwaved in 10 sec increments, you can see the moisture steaming off of it. I do an ounce or so at a time, 3x 10 seconds on a plate and let sit for 10-15 minutes, then pack a bowl, and put the rest in a storage bag or mason jar. If it dried enough the first time, then no more microwave next time I go to smoke some.
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing your experience. I feel comfortable microwaving a bowl at a time but would be less comfortable microwaving more than that. It's probably irrational but I like the idea of storing tobacco at the moisture level at which it comes out of the tin. I'd also be concerned about overshooting and having to rehydrate the tobacco. Then again, maybe I'm just an old fogey stuck in his ways!


----------



## msmith1986

Captain Black original in my favorite mystery estate.


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Crowleys Best and Na Pali Kona









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

Next on deck is some SV vanilla in H.I.S. Italia bent pot while I load some blueprints to draw on.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*The Greek "Hachiko" passed away*

In Heraklion of Crete for years a dog goes to a supermarket waiting across the street for his boss. The dog appears every morning in the Patella super market but his boss has left life. In fact, the dog stays up until the evening and leaves sad and returns to the house where his boss stayed but it's closed and no one is there. According to the petitioners, the owner of the dog died inside the shop from heart attack but the ambulance took him from the back door so the poor dog never saw him carried away.
Since then for 7 years the dog every day makes the same root alone and waiting across the street for his master to come. This year is the 8th but was his last, the poor dog died in that corner at 7th October 2018 refusing to be adopted from someone else or leave his post, for 8 years with loyalty was waiting for the door of the store to open and see his boss.










I am smoking Orlik Club Mixture.


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Potlatch in the Nording and Altadis Marzipan in the HIS. Accompanied by coffee and heavy cream and HoneyHoney on Spotify. Good evening everyone.


----------



## msmith1986

Some Venturi effect with SuperValue Cherry Cavendish is up next. Very nice so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

You've convinced me Matt.... I'm gonna have to look at SV for my next purchase, although I just ordered the minimum 8 oz, from humidor pipe shop today, their house blends came highly recommended!


----------



## msmith1986

Some may laugh at me smoking every one of my favorite flavors of SuperValue tobacco, and I sit here telling the wife "damn these taste as good as LL and Sutliff". Well, it turns out Sutliff makes the SuperValue brand and most can be had for $15/12oz bag. I guess I can learn something every day, lol @Dran


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> *The Greek "Hachiko" passed away*
> 
> In Heraklion of Crete for years a dog goes to a supermarket waiting across the street for his boss. The dog appears every morning in the Patella super market but his boss has left life. In fact, the dog stays up until the evening and leaves sad and returns to the house where his boss stayed but it's closed and no one is there. According to the petitioners, the owner of the dog died inside the shop from heart attack but the ambulance took him from the back door so the poor dog never saw him carried away.
> Since then for 7 years the dog every day makes the same root alone and waiting across the street for his master to come. This year is the 8th but was his last, the poor dog died in that corner at 7th October 2018 refusing to be adopted from someone else or leave his post, for 8 years with loyalty was waiting for the door of the store to open and see his boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Orlik Club Mixture.


Great story Sid. Yes, this dog really does sound like the famous Japanese dog. My wife woke me up sobbing one night watching "Hachi: A Dog's Tale" starring Richard Gere and Joan Allen.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello vergin pot. My first bowl of this blend. Very pleasant. Subtle taste and no bite.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Tried some new stuff recently, SWR regular through a DG Omega. Not too shabby, honestly. Not a fan of the cut though, I seem to draw a bunch of it into my mouth when testing the draw. New solution, layered packing using RLP6 ribbon as the bottom. Tonight, I'm gonna try mixing them first.


----------



## msmith1986

VegasPuffer said:


> Tried some new stuff recently, SWR regular through a DG Omega. Not too shabby, honestly. Not a fan of the cut though, I seem to draw a bunch of it into my mouth when testing the draw. New solution, layered packing using RLP6 ribbon as the bottom. Tonight, I'm gonna try mixing them first.


SWR has it's place. I used to smoke it like that back in the day. I'd put black and gold ribbon on the bottom and those weird flakes of SWR on top. Fun stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy


----------



## msmith1986

SV chocolate in the cob. Love this stuff.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Figured it's coming up on thanksgiving so I got out some 2017 thanksgiving blend from Peretti. I ended up smoking two bowls in a row because I wanted to smoke up what I had dried out(and yes, I used the microwave for the first time). This tobaccky definitely has its charm. Sweet and spicy and a little bitey which I don't think is a word but that's neither here nor there... so where is it?!

I'll probably take some more out for the holiday then jar the rest for another year.

Smoked it in my bargain bin Clubb pipe which I think was one of those three pipes for 20 bucks on p&c a decade ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

22 July 1861 Camp Moore, Louisiana, Company I of the 10th Louisiana Infantry Regiment. Among them 6 were fellow countrymen, maybe someone of them in photo is holding a pipe.










McClelland grand orientals Yenidje Supreme.


----------



## jules_the_walker

St james flake in my tinsky tankard again

Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

wo larsen craftmans edition in a brog


----------



## Dran

Adventures in piping. Using a pack and go method of drying, suggested by @Alrightdriver. Seems to have worked pretty well, but its hard to say as this is also my first cube cut, Petersen's founder's blend. That was an exercise in futility!! I have much to learn. 
I'll stick to ribbon cut for now.






and before some wiseguy chimes in.... I removed the cleaner before lighting!


----------



## Travoline

Had a nice post lunch bowl of Escudo Navy in a Stanwell of some sorts. Wasn't really sure on how to smoke it, so I just broke it up with my fingers and put in in the bowl. Had burn issues I guess you can say, must not have broke it up enough. Lesson learned!


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Sweet and spicy and a little bitey which I don't think is a word but that's neither here nor there... so where is it?!





Dran said:


> Adventures in piping.
> View attachment 232500
> before some wiseguy chimes in.... I removed the cleaner before lighting!


You guys really crack me up. I'm sitting here chuckling while I smoke a bowl of Manil Le Petit Robin in an Amoretti tall billiard.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut

Have you been outside! BRRRRRR!
Plumcake in the Brog43 and Earl Grey....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Have you been outside! BRRRRRR!


Yes, it's freezing here. I'm not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to use my reversing window fan. The posts on ozone generators, including yours, peaked my interest. I'm a little worried about the respiratory damage but figure that can be avoided with a little caution.

Now smoking my 2nd bowl of GLP Westminster in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Von Erik chimney,


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> Adventures in piping. Using a pack and go method of drying, suggested by @Alrightdriver. Seems to have worked pretty well, but its hard to say as this is also my first cube cut, Petersen's founder's blend. That was an exercise in futility!! I have much to learn.
> I'll stick to ribbon cut for now.
> View attachment 232500
> and before some wiseguy chimes in.... I removed the cleaner before lighting!


I can't claim credit. I got it from muttonchop piper.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Maltese Falcon in the Morgan Blackjack before bed.









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sutliff Private Stock Roma Vita.


----------



## msmith1986

Super Value (Sutliff) black cavendish this morning. Man this is as good or better than LL BCA. Pleasant vanilla room note and all.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today's pipe smoking adventures!
Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin
C&D Bayou Morning in a German made bent pot
Solani 660 in a Washington cob
Chatham Manor, Two Timer and Bayou Morning pouched and ready!


----------



## Jankjr

Last night, Altadis Marzipan in a cob which was absolutely terrible and I'm contemplating tossing it out. Had to recover with Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake which was wonderful and my state of mind was likely biased against the aforementioned bulk aromatic.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in Varese with some Amber Sunrise joe!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Madderduro

cult anonymous in a rossi


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti RCTR on this chilly morning









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in a rusticated long-stem acorn.


----------



## msmith1986

SV vanilla topped with BCA









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Danish Export in a Carey carved apple and a spearmint candy... 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Dran

Maiden voyage with a pre 1960 Charatan's Make Perfection, H&H olds tyme swirl and the first snow of my last NE winter!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease JackKnife Plug in a Radice twin bore Billiard,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lincoln Mellow Mixture.


----------



## msmith1986

LL BCA in H.I.S. Italia









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Prince Al soft vanilla topped with some SWR that's been in a jar in my drawer for 3 years or so. I didn't know SWR ages so nicely. Good smoke so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Dunny cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in a aldo velani


----------



## Dran

HPS Coffee Break in a Dunch free hand! Not my purttiest pipe, but I love how it smokes!






normally not a selfie kinda guy, but I was feeling especially regal, finally getting this piping thing down a bit!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Dunhill EMP this morning









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> normally not a selfie kinda guy, but I was feeling especially regal, finally getting this piping thing down a bit!
> View attachment 232660


Haha. Dran, you're much better looking in real life than in your avatar!


----------



## Dran

Thanks David! Set the bar low! Imagine your disappointment if I had used Vin Diesel as my avatar!


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Thanks David! Set the bar low! Imagine your disappointment if I had used Vin Diesel as my avatar!


Huh! Baby Ruth!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

msmith1986 said:


> Super Value (Sutliff) black cavendish this morning. Man this is as good or better than LL BCA. Pleasant vanilla room note and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've bought 2 c 1# bags of SV black and gold. One went into a big mixture bowl with plenty of other things. Mostly red and golden VA.

SV isn't bad for the price. If I'm not mixing though and I'm ordering from SP or C&P I'll buy a pound of Peter Stokkabye or a full bag of Sutliff. Buying 16 oz the pounds come out to $25-$30 depending on the blend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oh my thoughts. That Peterson’s founders blend while good is so hard to light, even rubbing out some cubes to have a bit of campfire above the cubes of burley. It’s how I burnt the crap out of my nice Charatan Rhodesian. Be careful. Once it’s going it’s nice. 

I’ve been smoking a rotation of English 965/Artisans blend and SPC Snoqualmie Falls, Wilke Gramercy Park and Sutliff Rum & Maple packed with VMC and rum cake. It’s my super rum and maple blend. Then i have a few others in tins. The wife bought me nice glass square containers that look tobacco shop like. I know she wants me to clean up my piping area of the table and keep my pipes on the carousel. I’ve been very unorganized of late and poor about posting. 

But I’m still around. Plenty of cold wind and snow here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 SG FVF in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Champagne InHand said:


> I've bought 2 c 1# bags of SV black and gold. One went into a big mixture bowl with plenty of other things. Mostly red and golden VA.
> 
> SV isn't bad for the price. If I'm not mixing though and I'm ordering from SP or C&P I'll buy a pound of Peter Stokkabye or a full bag of Sutliff. Buying 16 oz the pounds come out to $25-$30 depending on the blend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did find out recently SV is made by Sutliff, so that explains why it's pretty good for the price. My favorite Nightcap from Tobacco Galleria is Sutliff made too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Sq. in Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## msmith1986

SV BCA topped with TG Nightcap. So good before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Presbyterian in a Crown Achievement Bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill durbar in a aldo velani


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon. If you have a craving for a Balkan blend, this really hits the spot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Do you want to impress your wife with a unique gift? It's not expensive, has inspiration and fantasy plus suits to the spouse's duties. Here is a way for a Man to show his feelings:



















I am smoking Golfer's Pleasure Danish Blend in a Brebbia.


----------



## Piper

PS-LBF in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## JustJoshua

Saturday night special.


----------



## Dran

HPS buttered rum in a MM bent country gentleman!


----------



## TexaSmoke

A bowl of Charlotte's Web from @Matt_21 in the MM Cob. Great blend.


----------



## Matt_21

Orlik Mellow Mixture in the Dr. Grabow Free Hand.
Inside. While Lee grooms Elvis.
I think I'm getting the hang of this piping thing. Lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## msmith1986

SV chocolate and BCA before bed


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece and as we say here "the Winter just knocked our door".










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Comoy' Cask #11 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## msmith1986

Half bowl of SV cherry cav in a Venturi before heading to mom's house for Sunday lunch.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

crème brulé in a leonessa


----------



## Piper

Edward G. Robinson Smoking Mixture in Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking scenes from Murdoch Mysteries.



















I am smoking Cornell and Diehl Speakeasy.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## msmith1986

Trying some Stokkebye English Luxury in the cob. Not too shabby so far, it kind of reminds me of some of my favorite Stokkebye cigarette tobaccos with some extra flavors.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in Castello hawkbill.


----------



## msmith1986

Next up to try is Stokkebye B&B in a H.I.S. Italia.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece and the sunny Athens with 20°C.










Briar Patch Black Raspberry.


----------



## msmith1986

An experimental blend of Sutliff made SV BCA and chocolate. Pretty nice combo so far.


----------



## Matt_21

A quick bowl of Captain Black Royal in the Crown Noseburner.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mac Baren Burley Flake in Black Kathy.....and Na Pauli Kona









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*A message from Greeks to Americans:*

_«I feel you California!
I have gone through the loss of my hometown, a place where I created my memories and lived my dreams.
I have felt what it's like to look around me and not recognize surroundings that were once familiar.
I have felt how it is to be wondering «why?». «And now what?». To wonder what the future will hold . . . or if I can ever even start again..
I have experienced losing everything I took for granted!
But let me tell you , you have to stay strong California!
Because even though you will be feeling, disappointment, bitterness, sorrow and anger -you will find something; and that something will keep you upright.
You will realize that you are not alone, cause many are there to support you.
You will succeed&#8230; And by working together, your "Paradise" will rise again.
I feel you California!»_










I am smoking Hearth and Home Butternut Burley.


----------



## Dran

Thanks for the sentiment Sid! I'm having Voodoo queen in a Brebbia Ninja.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some haunted bookshop in the Halloween Pete. Earlier, some vintage Syrian in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sid.Stavros said:


> *A message from Greeks to Americans:*
> 
> _«I feel you California!
> I have gone through the loss of my hometown, a place where I created my memories and lived my dreams.
> I have felt what it's like to look around me and not recognize surroundings that were once familiar.
> I have felt how it is to be wondering «why?». «And now what?». To wonder what the future will hold . . . or if I can ever even start again..
> I have experienced losing everything I took for granted!
> But let me tell you , you have to stay strong California!
> Because even though you will be feeling, disappointment, bitterness, sorrow and anger -you will find something; and that something will keep you upright.
> You will realize that you are not alone, cause many are there to support you.
> You will succeed&#8230; And by working together, your "Paradise" will rise again.
> I feel you California!»_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Hearth and Home Butternut Burley.


That is very kind Sid. Especially coming from so far away.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> *A message from Greeks to Americans:*
> 
> _«I feel you California!
> I have gone through the loss of my hometown, a place where I created my memories and lived my dreams.
> I have felt what it's like to look around me and not recognize surroundings that were once familiar.
> I have felt how it is to be wondering «why?». «And now what?». To wonder what the future will hold . . . or if I can ever even start again..
> I have experienced losing everything I took for granted!
> But let me tell you , you have to stay strong California!
> Because even though you will be feeling, disappointment, bitterness, sorrow and anger -you will find something; and that something will keep you upright.
> You will realize that you are not alone, cause many are there to support you.
> You will succeed&#8230; And by working together, your "Paradise" will rise again.
> I feel you California!»_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Hearth and Home Butternut Burley.


Greeks can certainly relate. Over ninety people died trying to escape from a devastating forest fire in Greece last July.


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello nose burner.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm smoking a 50/50 blend of SV chocolate and cherry cav in a Venturi. It actually tastes like the chocolate covered cherrys that I always eat a few boxes of at Christmas time. This pipe, no matter how hated they always were, is perfect for tasting different stuff because you only taste what you're smoking and not the flavor of the pipe as the bowl gets wiped clean every time. I might have to mix up a jar of this blend, I don't really care for cherry by itself otherwise.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Trying some Charlotte's Web that @Matt_21 sent me to try. Definitely smokey latakia taste and aroma. Very interesting so far, thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer

RLP6 in the DG Omega. I swear I don't post that often otherwise it would be the same pipes and tobaccos every time! But I have been thinking about getting another cheap pipe and some Christmas blends.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I would like to suggest you a song, although the appearance of the members is funny has nice Nature scenes plus flute-violin-bagpipe. As for the name Marusa we have it here too, it's very common especially in the country some girls called Maruso as an in purpose paraphrase.










Otava Yo - Maruša (Cossack's lezginka)






I am smoking Seasons Harvest time in a Real Briar.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti Thanksgiving Day









HH Blackhouse









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

HPS rum and maple in an unbranded Italian pot.


----------



## msmith1986

Another bowl of chocolate covered cherry, this time in a H.I.S. Italia pot.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

VegasPuffer said:


> RLP6 in the DG Omega. I swear I don't post that often otherwise it would be the same pipes and tobaccos every time! But I have been thinking about getting another cheap pipe and some Christmas blends.


I post the same 4 pipes all the time bro. The only thing I post different is different cheapo blends, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

VegasPuffer said:


> I swear I don't post that often otherwise it would be the same pipes and tobaccos every time! But I have been thinking about getting another cheap pipe and some Christmas blends.





msmith1986 said:


> I post the same 4 pipes all the time bro. The only thing I post different is different cheapo blends, lol.


I agree with msmith. We all post the same pipes and variety of tobaccos. It's still fun seeing what everyone is up to and what they're smoking. When someone drops out, we miss 'em.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Quiet nights in the grandmaster pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HH Virginia Memory









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowley's Best in the Brog67 followed by Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48
















Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just mixed a custom Engkish blend as the bulk PS17 English blend was a little tame for me. I added a good bit of straight Latakia and about a third of a can of McClelans Frog Morton On the Town, a tin of SPC Snoqualmie Falls and about a cup and a half of Louisiana Red to broaden the profile. 

It’s now quite tasty. Perhaps I indulged in a bit too much Latakia, but hopefully it settles down as I scooped it into the green depression glass in one of my pipe carousels. My wife was on me about cleaning up my piping area. Now I have an 8 pipe rotation, 4 square jars of tobacco and 2 x 8oz Ball jars. Thursday is supposed to be bitterly cold with a high of 18F and a low of 2F. Way too cold for November, but now I have my smoke with just a crack in the door set up. 

Thursday will be strictly pleasant aros as I’m not going outside unless I have a coat on the dog and only for a few minutes. This is probably the coldest Thanksgiving Day forecast that I can remember. 

The dig doesn’t have a thick airy coat of fur on yet. I hope it’s a sign that Winter will not be that long and brutal. I need to visit the farm and check out the horses as their coats seem a more reliable indicator. Brrrh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

@Champagne InHand, I've spent the better part of today organizing my tobacco/coffee/pipe/liquor/cigar CORNER as well... Yes a WHOLE corner, just for me! Lol. Trying out my newest Charatan with some 1q


----------



## msmith1986

Some KY burley someone gave me at the lounge, while watching some Letterkenny.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> Some KY burley someone gave me at the lounge, while watching some Letterkenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Great show! Took me a few episodes to get the pace of it but, funny as hell.
We actually got Elvis from just a town or two over from where Letterkenny is based on and filmed.


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> Great show! Took me a few episodes to get the pace of it but, funny as hell.
> We actually got Elvis from just a town or two over from where Letterkenny is based on and filmed.


I switched to Letterkenny when I found out J-Roc wasn't on Trailer Park Boys anymore.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Trying some Boswell's Best in the Italia pot. 
Nice blend from my neck of the woods. I live just below Gettysburg and Boswell's is just above Gettysburg. They make some really nice pipes too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## Travoline

Had two bowls today....

Around lunch today I had a bowl of SPC Mississippi River in stanwell pipe of some sorts.

Then to top the evening off I am enjoying a a bowl of McClelland Chocolate Cream in a corncob pipe. This is a rather enjoyable!


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> SPC Potlach in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


Can't speak to the Potlatch....but ima thinking I know what ima gonna look for, for Christmas....and its not a Daisy Red Rider!:vs_OMG:


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell Northwoods in a Venturi. I think I need to get 1oz samplers of every blend they have at this point.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, he had a small period of rain last night but now he have sun and 21°C here in Athens.










Gawith Hoggarth & Co Bob's Chocolate.


----------



## Jankjr

msmith1986 said:


> Boswell Northwoods in a Venturi. I think I need to get 1oz samplers of every blend they have at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Very interested in your initial impressions of this blend.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> SPC Potlach in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


 Great picture. Captured the smoke really well!


----------



## ScottyB

msmith1986 said:


> Some KY burley someone gave me at the lounge, while watching some Letterkenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 Pitter patter, let's get ater!


----------



## msmith1986

Jankjr said:


> Very interested in your initial impressions of this blend.


I really got ahead of myself with it, since I'm just now getting into the English blends and it was purdy complex. Smokey latakia and a slight sweetness, very interesting. The best English I've tried so far, but I'm going to sit it aside while I get into simpler English blends first. Boswell's prices are pretty good too, they told me anyone can order samplers and bulk online but I haven't looked yet. I like their shop and it only takes me 35-45 minutes to get there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I really got ahead of myself with it, since I'm just now getting into the English blends and it was purdy complex. Smokey latakia and a slight sweetness, very interesting. The best English I've tried so far, but I'm going to sit it aside while I get into simpler English blends first. Boswell's prices are pretty good too, they told me anyone can order samplers and bulk online but I haven't looked yet. I like their shop and it only takes me 35-45 minutes to get there.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Get some Northwoods....yer welcome! 

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Shandygaff in the Brog39 with a fresh cup o joe.....work,work,work.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Dunhill apple. Too cold to go outside for a cigar.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti Thanksgiving Day









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill durbar in the brog 62


----------



## Jankjr

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired Flake. Mighty fine!


----------



## Piper

McLelland English Cavendish, courtesy of @Matt_21, in a Dunhill gruyere pot.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> McLelland English Cavendish, courtesy of @Matt_21, in a Dunhill gruyere pot.


I hope its burning well for you brother.
Im going to go smoke something and work on the 'panel' I'm trying to carve.


----------



## Matt_21

A Hick staple. Some Haunted BS in this pot.
Using my grandfather's tamper my dad gave me when I started smoking pipes.


----------



## Matt_21

Now for some Dunhill Elizabethan. Thanks @Piper
I'll have to try this once or twice more to really know if I like it but it's definitely puffable lol


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell Blend 35 in Italia pot. Jury is out yet, I need to smoke a few more bowls to totally form an opinion. It might be a little too mellow and not much aroma.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Down by the River.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Yesterday. 1Q in the cob. I wish all of you pipers a Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pipeorcigarpuffer

Started the day with C&D Nightrain in a Tinsky Ball Pipe


----------



## JtAv8tor

Happy Thanksgiving to all

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Potlatch in a H.I.S straight. Man, if there are better blends in the pipe universe my cigars are going to get more rest. I’m smoking pipes daily and down to 1 cigar a week.


----------



## Dran

About the same here... But i attribute most of that to the drop in temperature..don't wanna freeze for 1.5 hours when i can pack a bowl, set it down when i get too cold and go back to it later!!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Happy thanksgiving Puff pipers. I’m up in beautiful northern Cal. Looks like last night’s rain cleared the air quite a bit. 

Last night I enjoyed some Dunhill BB 1938 in the savinelli Saint Nick. Today, I’m bringing to my brother’s house some Peretti thanksgiving blend in a bargain bin bent billiard, and a few cigars. 

Enjoy turkey day fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Just found a pouch of Borkum Riff Cherry Cavendish behind the humidor. Lit some up. I bought this probably a year ago at a gas station (for too much money) when I was first trying pipes. 
Smells GREAT! Tastes ok. Lol


----------



## Piper

Finished Thanksgiving dinner with the extended family. Now enjoying Drucquer Inns of Court in a Dunhill apple, one of the two pipes I have with me this weekend. I didn't like this blend when I first cracked the tin but, now that's it's dried out a bit, it's really not bad. Lesson learned.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my friends here at Puff.


----------



## Piper

First bowl was too short. Now smoking a mystery blend, courtesy of @Matt_21, in the same bowl. Watching "You Can't Take it With You," a Frank Capra movie, on TCM. Lot of pipe smoking in those old B&W movies.


----------



## Matt_21

Must be the Charlottes Web
Enjoy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Von Erik chimney


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell's Best in a cob while winding down for the night.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

SV BCA while watching A Star Is Born.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Nightcap (Sutliff) in an Italia pot









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Hello Nightcap my old friend.....it's cold so I'll be smoking you again....

Match Nightcap in Varese....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Hello Nightcap my old friend.....it's cold so I'll be smoking you again....


Breaking the sounds of silence on a freezing, sunny morning with Sinatra Channel on Pandora. Smoking Viprati in a Dunhill pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Stanwell/Ivarsson bent Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 201 (BCA) in Italia pot watching The First Purge. No shopping insanity here, just relaxing.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

liked my other aldo velani enuff to pick up another similar pipe but this one has a bit more weight...smoking fox & hound


----------



## msmith1986

Prince Albert soft vanilla in a cob while still hanging out watching movies with a heating pad on my back. It's always hit or miss on how it burns because of the randomness of how the tobacco is cut, but not bad when I don't know what to smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Hello Nightcap my old friend.....it's cold so I'll be smoking you again....
> 
> Match Nightcap in Varese....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


I noticed the Tobacco Galleria Nightcap and Match Nightcap are both made by Sutliff, but the one I've been smoking is more of a dessert fruit/brandy and the Match is to replace the Dunhill that isn't made anymore. I guess I have to try the Match Nightcap next.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I noticed the Tobacco Galleria Nightcap and Match Nightcap are both made by Sutliff, but the one I've been smoking is more of a dessert fruit/brandy and the Match is to replace the Dunhill that isn't made anymore. I guess I have to try the Match Nightcap next.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yes..and try the Match 965....also very good..

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

Next up is SV cherry cav and vanilla in a Venturi. Good, but not as good as cherry cav and chocolate.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

More of my English blend as I am getting quite used to it and either the Latakia has toned down or my enjoyment of it has increased.

I have it I the green center bowl of my table pipe carousel. Enjoyed mostly in my Ashton 1/8th Bent Dublin as well as the Wally Frank's British Irregular Bent Bulldog. Here's my pipe area on the corner of my dining table, all cleaned up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice twin bore,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Melange, double Greek coffee and cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Lots of windshield time today, loaded up pouches of ODF Wessex Gold Virginia Flake, Haunted Bookshop and St James Flake


----------



## Piper

English Cavendish in a Dunhill pot. Watching Michigan v Ohio State.


----------



## Piper

Trouble posting. English Cavendish in a Dunny pot. Watching Michigan v. Ohio State.


----------



## Piper

English Cavendish in Dunny pot.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&D Pegasus









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Madderduro

peterson 1865 in a buckeye tomato


----------



## Madderduro

w.o. larsen craftsman's edition in a meer


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Luxury Navy Flake









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in a brog 48


----------



## msmith1986

A sad bowl of night cap and Stokkebye 201 in an Italia pot. Too much loss this week.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## Madderduro

john cotton smyrna in a butz choquin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Jankjr

PS Luxury Navy Flake


----------



## Madderduro

peterson signature flake in a savi


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A "i wanted to be Sherlock Holmes" guy with his gourd Calabash at the Police Station No 4, by the way he had all the necessary qualifications.










Rattray's Old Cowrie.


----------



## Peapaw

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## restomod

First post for me in this thread! I did my intro in the newbie thread but not sure how many read that. I recently got a collection given to me by my grandfather. Nothing earth shattering but they mean a ton to me. Been smoking cigars for about 18 years but just started this year on the piper side.

The weather broke 45 today so I get a bowl of Bullseye flake in a Dr. Plumb from the 60's or 70's is my guess?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

restomod said:


> First post for me in this thread! I did my intro in the newbie thread but not sure how many read that. I recently got a collection given to me by my grandfather. Nothing earth shattering but they mean a ton to me. Been smoking cigars for about 18 years but just started this year on the piper side.
> 
> The weather broke 45 today so I get a bowl of Bullseye flake in a Dr. Plumb from the 60's or 70's is my guess?


Nice! What's the second one from the top, far right?


----------



## msmith1986

Captain Black original. My wife decorated my cob kernels with a Sharpie last night, now it looks like a Spider-Man cob lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

PS - LBF in Dunhill shell bent billiard. Sorry for the triple post yesterday. As I said, my posts were not showing up on the thread. Glad things seem to be back in order today.


----------



## Piper

restomod said:


> First post for me in this thread! I did my intro in the newbie thread but not sure how many read that. I recently got a collection given to me by my grandfather. Nothing earth shattering but they mean a ton to me. Been smoking cigars for about 18 years but just started this year on the piper side.
> 
> The weather broke 45 today so I get a bowl of Bullseye flake in a Dr. Plumb from the 60's or 70's is my guess?


What a wonderful legacy from your grandfather and nice array of pipes. Welcome to the pipe side. Looking forward to seeing those babies in action!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice twin bore,


----------



## msmith1986

LL BCA and Nightcap









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Yes i have to admit it, i made a cheating to my pipes and for a moment i turn back to some old habits.










It's not an expensive cigar, double Greek coffee as companion.


----------



## restomod

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! What's the second one from the top, far right?


Only 1 little tiny logo on it that I see and it says Weber? The problem with that one is there is some cracking right where the stem goes into the pipe. I don't dare try and remove the stem as I don't think it would ever fit right again. It's now in the display pile and not the use pile.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

restomod said:


> Only 1 little tiny logo on it that I see and it says Weber? The problem with that one is there is some cracking right where the stem goes into the pipe. I don't dare try and remove the stem as I don't think it would ever fit right again. It's now in the display pile and not the use pile.


It's a handsome pipe, it seems a shame for it to be a dust collector. It's very possible that you could have a repair band put on it. 
Don't know if you've already found it or not but here is some of the history of Weber,
https://pipedia.org/wiki/Weber_Pipe_Co.


----------



## restomod

Lane BCA in a pipe called Rustic Deluxe made in Italy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It looks like my link above is not direct but if you click on the ‘search for this page title ‘ it will get you there.


----------



## restomod

OneStrangeOne said:


> It looks like my link above is not direct but if you click on the 'search for this page title ' it will get you there.


Thanks! Never thought about getting it banded. Are there specific places to go to get pipes reworked?


----------



## Hickorynut

Brigadier Sherman's March in the Rossi Vittoria Author......









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

restomod said:


> Thanks! Never thought about getting it banded. Are there specific places to go to get pipes reworked?


Yes, there are several that do really good work, one is Walker Pipe Repair I can't remember the others offhand, I'm sure someone will post up more. I think Tim West is still doing repairs.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti 500









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

HPS Coffee Break in my 80's Charatan Calabash with some Elijah Craig to wash it down! Under the umbrella as its finally raining.


----------



## UBC03

restomod said:


> Thanks! Never thought about getting it banded. Are there specific places to go to get pipes reworked?


Order a band here

http://www.jhlowe.com/tobacco_pipe_repairs.htm

They're easy peasy. They just press on. All you need is a micrometer to measure the shank

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello bent apple nose warmer.


----------



## Piper

Rest of Haddo's Delight in Castello bent egg.


----------



## msmith1986

SV chocolate and BCA in an Italia pot while watching Tombstone.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipeshop.net Classic Line No 16 Mango.


----------



## Hickorynut

Prepping Haunted Bookshop in the Brog152 and Anglers Dream for Varese....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## akpreacherplayz

GLP Westminster









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster (take 2).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece with 20°C.










Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 33 Vanilla-Coffee.


----------



## Madderduro

enjoying war horse plug in a buckeye tomato


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Savinelli Doblone D'Oro with my shadow









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

akpreacherplayz said:


> Savinelli Doblone D'Oro with my shadow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Very cool photo!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Piper said:


> Very cool photo!












Easily amused

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am staring how my red ear slider turtles making sunbath under the lamp, first they stretching their neck and later their legs and can stay motionless for hours.










McClelland Yenidje Highlander, single Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm smoking Wilke Gramercy Park out of a Hardcastle Bent Bulldog that I received yesterday from Smoking Pipes. It's a very different BB that the Butz. I'm very much enjoying it. 









Never had a Hardcastle pipe before. I can see why Dunhill acquired them. Almost as enjoyable as a Charatan in a very classic way.

In other news, clearly I've spent way to much on Pipes and tobacco over the past 12 months as I made Silver VIP level at Smoking Pipes. More of a sign of excessively stupid spending as you get no additional benefits. Like a tag of shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Presbyterian Mixture in the Comoy's Brompton









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

CAO Bella Vanilla in a Rossi bent pot.... Maybe I'm missing something, but im not picking up Vanilla at all, that said it is an enjoyable tobacco, just not a ton of flavored casing.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm smoking Wilke Gramercy Park out of a Hardcastle Bent Bulldog that I received yesterday from Smoking Pipes. It's a very different BB that the Butz. I'm very much enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a Hardcastle pipe before. I can see why Dunhill acquired them. Almost as enjoyable as a Charatan in a very classic way.
> 
> In other news, clearly I've spent way to much on Pipes and tobacco over the past 12 months as I made Silver VIP level at Smoking Pipes. More of a sign of excessively stupid spending as you get no additional benefits. Like a tag of shame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful, classic pipe. There is no shame in reaching Smoking Pipes Silver VIP level. Now Gold, that's another matter ... :wink2:


----------



## Piper

Smoking a bowl of GLP Cairo in a Castello collection bent apple nose burner. I loaded the pipe last night and never got around to smoking it. I'm more and more convinced by Nathan @OneStrangeOne's approach of waiting until the tobacco is just this side of crispy. The only trick is to be able to plan far enough ahead to do so!:frown2:


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Savinelli Doblone D'Oro with my shadow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Very Hitchcock like....Nice pic!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm smoking Wilke Gramercy Park out of a Hardcastle Bent Bulldog that I received yesterday from Smoking Pipes. It's a very different BB that the Butz. I'm very much enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had a Hardcastle pipe before. I can see why Dunhill acquired them. Almost as enjoyable as a Charatan in a very classic way.
> 
> In other news, clearly I've spent way to much on Pipes and tobacco over the past 12 months as I made Silver VIP level at Smoking Pipes. More of a sign of excessively stupid spending as you get no additional benefits. Like a tag of shame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to laugh (with you of course not at) and it felt good to smile...so thanks

Got overcast and winter like this afternoon. Tea and a bowl of 965 made it better.....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Sq in a Dunhill root dublin. This pipe underwent an extensive cleaning after many years of somewhat careless use. I can't remember who recently suggested coating the rim with Chapstick to prevent scorching/darkening but I decided to give it a try. So far it seems to be working.


----------



## Hickorynut

Late night ahead as its end of month. Gonna fire up some Brigadier Sherman's March in the Brog67 with a fresh cup o joe...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 11°C in Athens although the Meteo-guys say that a light rain is on the way.










Briar Patch Grand Marnier, espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s piping adventures,
SG Navy Flake in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Solani 660 in a Washington Cob 
Mac Baron Burley Flake in a German bent Pot 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched 

Should be an easy Friday, final job site cleanup on a project this morning, couple of new projects to walk this afternoon, payroll and a couple proposals to wrap up. Hopefully an early day, not likely but I can dare to dream!


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Today's piping adventures,
> SG Navy Flake in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> Solani 660 in a Washington Cob
> Mac Baron Burley Flake in a German bent Pot
> Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched
> 
> Should be an easy Friday, final job site cleanup on a project this morning, couple of new projects to walk this afternoon, payroll and a couple proposals to wrap up. Hopefully an early day, not likely but I can dare to dream!


I have a new project to walk today too. A 1876 colonial in the historic district of York. The problem is going to be meeting with the historical society to find out what we're allowed to do and when the city will issue the permit. It should be fun.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> Smoking a bowl of GLP Cairo in a Castello collection bent apple nose burner. I loaded the pipe last night and never got around to smoking it. I'm more and more convinced by Nathan @*OneStrangeOne*'s approach of waiting until the tobacco is just this side of crispy. The only trick is to be able to plan far enough ahead to do so!:frown2:


I am a huge advocate of drying tobacco, almost to the point where it's too dry - I really think it smokes best that way. I mainly buy bulk and dump everything on a newspaper for a minimum of 24 hrs before I jar it. BTW, gorgeous birdseye on that Castello, is it an Occhio?


----------



## ScottyB

Piper said:


> Solani ABF.


Another nice #293! I've never seen the stem cut in a spiral like that, very cool.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I have a new project to walk today too. A 1876 colonial in the historic district of York. The problem is going to be meeting with the historical society to find out what we're allowed to do and when the city will issue the permit. It should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Most of the Historic rebuilds we get are from around 1900 - 30's and are so far gone that the society is just happy that someone is willing to do anything!


----------



## Piper

ScottyB said:


> I am a huge advocate of drying tobacco, almost to the point where it's too dry - I really think it smokes best that way. I mainly buy bulk and dump everything on a newspaper for a minimum of 24 hrs before I jar it. BTW, gorgeous birdseye on that Castello, is it an Occhio?


Thanks Scotty. The Castello is a collection grade but half is straight grain and half birdseye.

It's funny, when I smoked Captain Black White almost exclusively, as I did for many years, I never needed to dry the tobacco-and it was fairly moist. It always seemed to burn smoothly, retain its flavor almost to the bottom of the bowl and leave little dottle. I was never in danger of tongue bite with CBW and the room note was pleasant. Those positive characteristics, plus the fact that it's dirt cheap and readily available, were the reasons I returned to CBW after a few years of smoking more "upscale" tobaccos. That was about a decade ago. For the past couple of years, however, I've returned to the "purer" tobaccos, which are generally more expensive and require more care in preparation, packing, etc. When I smoke CBW now, I don't enjoy it nearly as much as I used to but I do miss those relatively uncomplicated smoking experiences.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> I have a new project to walk today too. A 1876 colonial in the historic district of York. The problem is going to be meeting with the historical society to find out what we're allowed to do and when the city will issue the permit. It should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That is a beautiful-looking house. You should take sequential pictures of your progress and post them on a renovation thread. It seems we have a fair number of contractors and builders on the forum. We could have our own chapter of This Old House.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Smoking Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

ok let's try to add the pic again....its fighting me


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Macbaron Old Dark Fired









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Celebrating my 10th anniversary on Puff today with a bowl of PS-LBF. I posted a little Puff piece on the Anti-Thread Jacking Banter thread.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Celebrating my 10th anniversary on Puff today with a bowl of PS-LBF. I posted a little Puff piece on the Anti-Thread Jacking Banter thread.


That's awesome bro! 10 years!
I'm having SV chocolate and BCA in a MM cob I lost maybe 2 years ago and just found it yesterday.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Celebrating my 10th anniversary on Puff today with a bowl of PS-LBF. I posted a little Puff piece on the Anti-Thread Jacking Banter thread.


Happy 10th...thanks for firing up my favorite Cumber! :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff chocolate mousse in an Italia pot with a cup of dark french roast.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Thanks Scotty. The Castello is a collection grade but half is straight grain and half birdseye.
> 
> It's funny, when I smoked Captain Black White almost exclusively, as I did for many years, I never needed to dry the tobacco-and it was fairly moist. It always seemed to burn smoothly, retain its flavor almost to the bottom of the bowl and leave little dottle. I was never in danger of tongue bite with CBW and the room note was pleasant. Those positive characteristics, plus the fact that it's dirt cheap and readily available, were the reasons I returned to CBW after a few years of smoking more "upscale" tobaccos. That was about a decade ago. For the past couple of years, however, I've returned to the "purer" tobaccos, which are generally more expensive and require more care in preparation, packing, etc. When I smoke CBW now, I don't enjoy it nearly as much as I used to but I do miss those relatively uncomplicated smoking experiences.


For giggles I lit up some CBW for you. I think it's not as enjoyable because of the amount of untreated stems mixed in, that has to take away from the vanilla flavor. Definitely not near as good as the Sutliff-made SuperValue stuff I smoke for a lot cheaper.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasPuffer

Match Nightcap from P&C


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens and 12°C but it's cold. I went to the market today, i bought 2 fleece scarf, 2 coloured Kompoloi and a leather belt then in the gas station for my bike and now back home for relaxation.










4 noggins Lord Methley's in the above modified by me [rustic and paint] Stanwell.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Richard Marcinko*

https://themeltingthought2000.wordpress.com/2018/09/08/a-true-hero-richard-marcinko/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Cell

The revenge of the Nerds and the Bureaucrats which he humiliated, the people which choose to hold their chairs instead to face the reality of lack of security measures.










I will raise my pipe with Gawith Hoggarth Kentucky Nugat and a glass of liqueur for that brave man.


----------



## MattT

H&H El Nino in the Sav Roma.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff flake medallions in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

still fighting with image attachments lol


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Dunny chestnut panel. Watched Free Solo, a documentary about Alex Honnold's climb up the face of El Capitan in Yosemite without ropes. Almost as good as Meru, Alex Chin's other climbing documentary.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in a Dunny chestnut panel. Watched Free Solo, a documentary about Alex Honnold's climb up the face of El Capitan in Yosemite without ropes. Almost as good as Meru, Alex Chin's other climbing documentary.


Beauty!


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Beauty!


Rather mundane though compared to your blue beauty!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Tinsky Dublin,
> View attachment 233788


Nice Tinsky.....wheres that one been hiding.

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff vanilla royale









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Lanes 1Q in a cob from @Dran. Good stuff, think I might finally be getting the hang of this pipe thing.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## Madderduro

cult blood red moon in a aldo velani


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*The first Greek arrives in Florida 14nth of April 1528*
Dorotheos Theodoros aka Theodoros Griego, Clearwater beach statue.










ELEGHOS... at history: Was he the First Greek in America ?

https://usa.greekreporter.com/2018/...reek-to-set-foot-in-america-on-april-14-1528/

I raise my pipe with Orlik Club Mixture and a cup of tea [apple & cinnamon] to his memory.


----------



## Jankjr

Haven't smoked in about 9 days due to a seasonal sinus infection. Breaking the seal with some SPC Mississippi River.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Nording Freehand,







:vs_cool:


----------



## restomod

HH Dark Fired in a Kaywoodie


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello nose burner.


----------



## msmith1986

Local PA vanilla while catching up on Blue Bloods.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reserve du Padron in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is present in Athens but even with the temperature 16°C we feel a little bit cold.










Rattray's Red Rapparee.


----------



## VegasPuffer

RLP-6 in the Omega.


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill durbar in a Rossi....anybody try obsidian oil with success? got a few oxidized stems I'm tired of looking at and want to buff em out


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> dunhill durbar in a Rossi....anybody try obsidian oil with success? got a few oxidized stems I'm tired of looking at and want to buff em out
> View attachment 233932


After you get em back to black and shiny again the Obsidian oil will help keep it from oxidizing again. I make a wax paste that I use on some of my woodworking projects that seems to work well, (carnauba, beeswax and mineral oil) some people use chapstick but I don't like the greasy feel of that.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Samarra in a late 40s-50s era Kaywoodie squat Bulldog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Crown Achievement bent pot,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Esoterica Pembroke









Great stuff!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## restomod

Lane 1q


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## VegasPuffer

Some more of the P&C Match Nightcap. I wonder how this compares to the real Dunhill deal?


----------



## Hickorynut

VegasPuffer said:


> Some more of the P&C Match Nightcap. I wonder how this compares to the real Dunhill deal?


Close....but the Latakia is not as forward as the Dunhill. Close enough for me I rather like the Match....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> dunhill durbar in a Rossi....anybody try obsidian oil with success? got a few oxidized stems I'm tired of looking at and want to buff em out
> View attachment 233932


I think obsidian oil is helpful and, for me, has the benefit of being low tech. You rub it on, let it sit, wipe it off. It will make your vulcanite blacker and somewhat glossy but won't return it to high gloss, jet black. Obsidian will make the surface a little smoother too.

The picture below is of a vulcanite stem dating to 1960. This stem was oxidized. It was a little brownish, greenish and very dull. It almost seemed dried out. I used obsidian oil only once about a year ago. I'm sure these stems could be improved further but, as @OneStrangeOne says, obsidian does keep them from deteriorating further.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff private stock Barbados Plantation in an Italia pot. The rum isn't overbearing and quite nice so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff private stock Blend 5. Very interesting, nice change of pace.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4 noggins Double Fantasy.


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Crowley's Best in the Brog39









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Madderduro

thanks for the info guys....I ended up doing a 30 minit soak in oxiclean, buff with arm & hammer toothpaste, burts bees lip balm and rubbed some beard oil on the stems...much improved over the green/brown mess that they were....fox & hound in a buckeye tomato


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peterson's Irish Flake









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> thanks for the info guys....I ended up doing a 30 minit soak in oxiclean, buff with arm & hammer toothpaste, burts bees lip balm and rubbed some beard oil on the stems...much improved over the green/brown mess that they were....fox & hound in a buckeye tomato
> View attachment 234012


Would love to see before and after pix of the stems, especially the Rossi you showed recently.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A bowl of Gold of Mysore and a cup of chamomile before the "good night".


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some Peretti thanksgiving day blend in the smoke master straight billiard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill apple with Drambuie on the rocks.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens of Greece.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## VegasPuffer

Bruyere bent billiard with my first tin purchase. The orange liqueur was unexpected.


----------



## Piper

PS - LNF in a long-stem acorn.


----------



## MattT

Back to what started it all. Cult BRM int the Big Ben. There's just something about how aros smoke in this pipe.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

JohnBrody15 said:


> Some Peretti thanksgiving day blend in the smoke master straight billiard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That blend really grew on me! I'm torn as to wether I'm going to save the rest for next year or not!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Kramer's Father Dempsey









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## Hickorynut

Cold and windy...so Ima stayin inside.... Match Nightcap in the Brog43....and me and this cup of tea....and a couple dogs....and....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## VegasPuffer

Sutliff Christmas Spice bulk in the Omega. A couple of bowls throughout the day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

James J. Fox Provost mixture.


----------



## JohnBrody15

akpreacherplayz said:


> That blend really grew on me! I'm torn as to wether I'm going to save the rest for next year or not!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


It almost has a slight Dr. Pepper quality to it. Good stuff. Part of me wants to suggest to you to smoke it all up, life's too short, but the other part wants to say to put some away, then buy more next year. :grin2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Loving my created English blend now in my Bent Bulldog from Hardcastle. Such a lovely smoking pipe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

msmith1986 said:


> I have a new project to walk today too. A 1876 colonial in the historic district of York. The problem is going to be meeting with the historical society to find out what we're allowed to do and when the city will issue the permit. It should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous place. It's always fun restoring a nice place although tedious and expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Changing over to the large Charatan's Dublin with a very slight angled and thick stem.









Another beautiful pipe that until now has been underused. Ive cleaned pipes today and an rotating the lesser smoke pipes into my rotation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

That's a beautiful Dublin @Champagne InHand!

Sutliff Christmas Spice in Gidget....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Champagne InHand

Another go at the English blend with a freshly cleaned Rinaldo. I wish that these were not priced so exorbitantly. They are quite a good pipe, but like my Ashton came with a lose stem. I don't mind fixing that with a bit of beeswax, but one should expect more when a high standing pipe maker routinely charges over $300US for its pipes. Neither came with a box either, just the sock and from reputable dealers.

I get that this one features a dead root styled bowl and us adorned by a silver band, but they should be thoroughly put together. It reminds me of the Ser Jac that came with a stem kicking slightly to the right. Even though the shop said it was within normal parameters because most pipe makers are right handed doesn't justify not tosding it into the seconds or reject bin as Dunhill, Upshall or other better brands do all the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Changing over to the large Charatan's Dublin with a very slight angled and thick stem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another beautiful pipe that until now has been underused. Ive cleaned pipes today and an rotating the lesser smoke pipes into my rotation
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful pipes in the last two posts. The nice thing about your pulling some lesser used pipes into your rotation is that we get to see them!:smile2:

I agree with your comment in the second post that pipes-especially premium pipes-ought to be flawlessly engineered. I returned a pipe to Peterson because the surface was bubbling up and another to Al Pascia because the bowl of an Ascorti panel had been drilled off center. In both cases, the customer service was superb. Pipe smokers are a fairly small community and are likely to be fair and loyal if you do right by them.


----------



## Piper

Smoking some Castello Sea Rock (made by C&D) in a Dunny rhodesian. I have to smoke something aromatic because we have a guest coming to stay with us. 
@Madderduro, I know you've come up with a more intensive treatment for your oxidized vulcanite stems but I thought I'd mention that the stem of this pipe was treated with obsidian oil. If you get a chance to post some before and after pix of the stems you treated, it would be great to see them.


----------



## Matt_21

Beautiful pipes @*Cha*mpagne Inhand
I love the Dublin shape. Those 2 have it right!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking scenes from Murdoch Mysteries.










I am smoking Ilsteds Own 55 Fresh Taste.


----------



## VegasPuffer

C&D St. Nick in the MM Gent. Between this and Christmas Spice it has been a sweet week.


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Castello slightly-bent apple nose burner. This is a delightful blend.


----------



## Piper

Taking another trip to England with GLP Westminster. Everything is smoking great today for some reason.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Esoterica Dorchester









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Bijoux.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, i ordered tyres for my motorcycle and get from courier 2 packages for house items, i placed a repeater so i can have wi-fi signal even outside in the balcony corner and now it's time for relaxation.










J.M. Boswell Paradise in the above modified by me pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gaslight in a carved meer


----------



## Madderduro

here ya go @Piper a before & after of the rossi


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 234232
> View attachment 234234
> here ya go @Piper a before & after of the rossi


Pretty impressive! Thanks for the pix. Obsidian will keep your stem in its current condition but so will other treatments I would imagine.:vs_cool:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening everybody, i am smoking House of Smoke special edition 2009 while hearing Scottish bagpipes songs. Later i will have apple with honey & cinnamon, the visit in a Cafe tomorrow had been arranged.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Amorelli tall billiard.


----------



## msmith1986

SV BCA









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and he sunny Athens.










Hausmarken Danish Mixture Vanilla [1st time smoking this Olive pipe].


----------



## Jankjr

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 234232
> View attachment 234234
> here ya go @Piper a before & after of the rossi


Is there a thread posted that outlines your process @Madderduro?


----------



## Madderduro

no essentially what I had done was bounce around different forums and videos etc researching who had success with what methods, pros cons and all that...I'll outline it but it may be a bit lengthy lol

1. Take a tupperware container fill with enough water to immerse the stems and add 2 tablespoons of oxiclean and stir until no more grit. I let the stems soak for 30 minutes because bleach seems a tad caustic for pipe stems and I feared damage. 30 minutes was enough time to pull oxidation to the surface imo

2. Pull the stems out of the soak and dry them, and dude they're gunna look ugly!!! I took a soft rag and Arm and Hammer toothpaste and hand buffed the stems for around 30-45 minutes per stem until happy with their appearance. Used Arm and Hammer specifically due to the success others had, probably due to the baking soda and hydrogen peroxide in the product

3. Cover stems with Burt's Bees lip balm and hand buff again then wipe off. Bees wax is supposed to work well to seal the stems

4. Now I didn't have obsidian oil which I recommend from what I've heard from others, some use olive oil and say it works... I had beard oil which has all types of plant oils etc so that's what I used and it did quite nicely actually

The stems are much improved now but they're a tad matted in appearance which is how it goes after oxidation occurs, if you want that high gloss shine apparently you need a mechanical buffer, 12 types of sandpaper, micro mesh etc and run a significant chance of damaging your stems.

That's what I learned my friends, hopefully some of you try out this process and have success!!


----------



## Madderduro

while I'm still thinking about this... one word of warning, this is removing a thin layer of oxidation from the stem so essentially you're losing a thin layer if stem, so if the tanon already has a loose fit cover that in vaseline before soaking in the oxiclean to avoid issue, also if there's a marking on the stem with paint etc cover that in vaseline as well


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thank you coffee cup for your kind sentiment. I will have a nice day. Smoking Elizabethan in the 2003 savinelli pipa bent billiard.

I'm enjoying cool, crisp morning air and watching the sun come up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Madderduro said:


> no essentially what I had done was bounce around different forums and videos etc researching who had success with what methods, pros cons and all that...I'll outline it but it may be a bit lengthy lol
> 
> 1. Take a tupperware container fill with enough water to immerse the stems and add 2 tablespoons of oxiclean and stir until no more grit. I let the stems soak for 30 minutes because bleach seems a tad caustic for pipe stems and I feared damage. 30 minutes was enough time to pull oxidation to the surface imo
> 
> 2. Pull the stems out of the soak and dry them, and dude they're gunna look ugly!!! I took a soft rag and Arm and Hammer toothpaste and hand buffed the stems for around 30-45 minutes per stem until happy with their appearance. Used Arm and Hammer specifically due to the success others had, probably due to the baking soda and hydrogen peroxide in the product
> 
> 3. Cover stems with Burt's Bees lip balm and hand buff again then wipe off. Bees wax is supposed to work well to seal the stems
> 
> 4. Now I didn't have obsidian oil which I recommend from what I've heard from others, some use olive oil and say it works... I had beard oil which has all types of plant oils etc so that's what I used and it did quite nicely actually
> 
> The stems are much improved now but they're a tad matted in appearance which is how it goes after oxidation occurs, if you want that high gloss shine apparently you need a mechanical buffer, 12 types of sandpaper, micro mesh etc and run a significant chance of damaging your stems.
> 
> That's what I learned my friends, hopefully some of you try out this process and have success!!


I just thought I'd add, if your stem has a logo stamped on it, cover the logo with a dot of Vaseline. I learned this the hard way lol

There should be a savinelli logo on the top just before the shank. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

JohnBrody15 said:


> I just thought I'd add, if your stem has a logo stamped on it, cover the logo with a dot of Vaseline. I learned this the hard way lol
> 
> There should be a savinelli logo on the top just before the shank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's happened to me when I was trying to do 20+ pipes at once.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> I just thought I'd add, if your stem has a logo stamped on it, cover the logo with a dot of Vaseline. I learned this the hard way lol
> 
> There should be a savinelli logo on the top just before the shank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I managed to erase the logo from my Comoys before I knew what I was doing! I didn't think it was much of an issue at the time but I do have regrets over it now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Gaslight in a carved meer


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, I managed to erase the logo from my Comoys before I knew what I was doing! I didn't think it was much of an issue at the time but I do have regrets over it now.


It was kind of heartbreaking since I did it to my oldest and first Savinelli:crying: But I guess at the same time, it gives her character:smile2:


----------



## Madderduro

jolly old st. nicholas in a nording


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, I managed to erase the logo from my Comoys before I knew what I was doing! I didn't think it was much of an issue at the time but I do have regrets over it now.


I prefer vulcanite stems but I can certainly see why pipe makers have switched to acrylic. Now that I put softee bits on all my stems, it really makes little difference what the stem is made of anyway.

Now smoking GLP Abingdon in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## UBC03

Hate acrylic.. Feels like I'm one pothole away from knocking out a couple teeth.. Softees make my skin crawl..I've refinished a couple that had softees on em for TOO long. Like a science experiment gone awry


Piper said:


> I prefer vulcanite stems but I can certainly see why pipe makers have switched to acrylic. Now that I put softee bits on all my stems, it really makes little difference what the stem is made of anyway.
> 
> Now smoking GLP Abingdon in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> Hate acrylic.. Feels like I'm one pothole away from knocking out a couple teeth.. Softees make my skin crawl..I've refinished a couple that had softees on em for TOO long. Like a science experiment gone awry
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Dino, how do you clean up the vulcanite or acrylic under a softee that's been on too long? All of mine qualify for that description.:frown2:


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> Dino, how do you clean up the vulcanite or acrylic under a softee that's been on too long? All of mine qualify for that description.:frown2:


Alcohol, scotch bright pad, then buff (if it's mine). If it's an eBay purchase, it gets stripped off(wearing latex gloves.. The guy died from something I don't want), then a Clorox/water soak, then alcohol, then scotch bright and buff.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Canadian Constables while smoking [cigar and pipe] in an intermission from the work.










Regulus my own blend No 1, cup of tea as companion.


----------



## Piper

Second bowl of GLP Abingdon in a smaller Dunny bent dublin. Looking at the stem in the photo, it looks like the vulcanite could use a little work.:smile2:


----------



## Jankjr

Escudo Navy De Luxe in the garage with a new space heater the wife hooked me up with. It's 30 degrees out and howling like a N'oreaster is passing through. The heater is on low and its about to set my legs on fire.


----------



## Matt_21

A good spot to be @Jankjr front and center of the heat source.


----------



## Piper

Sitting in my easy chair, beside the reversing fan, by the warmth of the TV. Smoking PS - LBF.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Honeydew.


----------



## Hickorynut

Baby it's cold outside..

PS Danish Export in a MM Legend with Kona!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in a nose burner. This is similar to GLP Haddo's Delight but actually milder and more aromatic They're both very nice.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Baby it's cold outside..
> 
> PS Danish Export in a MM Legend with Kona!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


PS Danish Export is one of my favorite shag cut VA blends for cigarettes, I might have to try the ribbon pipe version.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Tinsky bent Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegand Aromatic.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## restomod

Lane BCA tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice (again) in Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and Athens with sun and 12°C.










Jess Chonowitsch T 14.


----------



## restomod

Lane 1q in an old Rustic Deluxe model.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil Semois in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the cloudy Athens [with some light rain too].










Briar Patch Black Ambrosia.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another day!
Russ O’s MM Match 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK Blue in a Washington Cob, (and pouched)
PSLBF in a German bent Pot 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched ( as always)


----------



## ScottyB

EMP in a Ferndown Root Billiard this morning.


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall in the Brog67 while I wait for another teleconference to start....woohoo!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Dran

Almost had a CC on my day off... Decided Its been too longand dusted of the pipes. DH Elizabethan in a Brebbia Ninja with a late afternoon pick me up!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dunhill bb1938 in the puff pipe of the year 2017. Tinkering in the garage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have clouds here in Athens and 14°C.










Peterson Connoisseur's Choice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin with a dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## ScottyB

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Kurt Balleby bent bulldog this morning.


----------



## Dran

HPS Coffee Break in my Pre-Lane Charatan's!


----------



## Matt_21

JohnBrody15 said:


> Dunhill bb1938 in the puff pipe of the year 2017. Tinkering in the garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That pipe always catches my eye...but, this time it's the holder!
Did you make that?


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a brog 62


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Christmas Spice in Brog43 with Tea....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> HPS Coffee Break in my Pre-Lane Charatan's!
> View attachment 234626


I can't believe you can smoke outdoors, in shirtsleeves, in MA, less than two weeks before Christmas! I love it!

I'm smoking GLP Stonehenge in a Dunhill ring billiard. Quite a bit of nic hit this time!:vs_OMG:


----------



## Dran

Surprised myself!! Taking full advantage of the abnormally warm December day smoking one of those baby arms @huffer33 sent me&#128514; next 3-4 days are unseasonably warm! I'll be taking full advantage!! I do have my hood up though! Lol


----------



## restomod

Not quite that warm here. Erinmore Flake in a Kaywoodie


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 18°C but there will be rain in the afternoon according to the Meteo-guys.










Hardwicke's Irish Coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a no name danish pipe


----------



## Madderduro

jolly old st. nicholas in a yello bole checker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Escudo Navy De Luxe









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, yesterday night we had rain [even hail in some areas] but in the morning the master-Sun show up with 18°C!










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Madderduro

wo larsen in a armellini


----------



## Joe Sticks

Nightcap in Jobey Oom Paul with strong black coffee 

(I keep forgetting to take pics !)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> jolly old st. nicholas in a yello bole checker
> View attachment 234712


Yellow Bole, that is a blast from the past! I love the "fumé" Armellini too.:vs_cool:

Didn't smoke at all yesterday. Started this morning with some GLP Stratford in a "fumé" bent egg Castello.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## Madderduro

first smoke out of this rattray stone of scone....might have a new favorite pipe here


----------



## Dran

Madderduro said:


> first smoke out of this rattray stone of scone....might have a new favorite pipe here
> View attachment 234772


 thats a beauty!


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Castello bent apple nose burner. Watching football on a rainy, chilly day. Nice and cozy inside.

BTW, whoever recommended Chapstick on the rim to prevent darkening—thank you.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Second bowl of GLP Abingdon in a smaller Dunny bent dublin. Looking at the stem in the photo, it looks like the vulcanite could use a little work.:smile2:


I like that pipe. Use toothpaste. Scrub lightly. Then buff some chapstick or Burt's bees into it with sunscreen.

It's pretty easy. People over think it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Chapstick with sunscreen is every pipers best friend. Though I’m a Blistex Guy. I actually use it on my lips too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Trying, for the first time, some Wilke 436 from my stash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Argentina Cavendish in the above modified Fallion, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Stanwell Flame Grain with a dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## Hickorynut

Having a real treat this morning....inside in the sunshine! Well aged PS Luxury Bullseye Flake courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in the Black Kathy with IBCC Cast Iron...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in Varese...so good!









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in an Amorelli tall billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, we had light rain few hours ago and now clouds in Athens.










Kong Christian Royal Mixture Sweet & Fruity.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Matt_21 said:


> That pipe always catches my eye...but, this time it's the holder!
> Did you make that?


 @Matt_21, that is a glass pipe holder/ashtray. I'd like to say it is an antique...it was a antique flea market find. You tend to see that color in other glass ash trays and glass pieces. The world of pipe holders and pipe ashtrays is substantial lol Flea markets, antique shops, fleabay.....


----------



## Matt_21

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Matt_21, that is a glass pipe holder/ashtray. I'd like to say it is an antique...it was a antique flea market find. You tend to see that color in other glass ash trays and glass pieces. The world of pipe holders and pipe ashtrays is substantial lol Flea markets, antique shops, fleabay.....


Ahh ok. At a glance it looked like a high gloss finish on a dark wood.
I'll have to start hitting flea markets lol


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Jolly Old Saint Nicholas









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JohnBrody15

Breaking in the twisted sister with some C &D oriental silk.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Maltese Falcon









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Breaking in the twisted sister with some C &D oriental silk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a spectacular pipe JB.

I'll toast you with a bowl of GLP Cairo in a nice bent bulldog.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Edward G. Robinson Smoking Mixture in a Castello hawkbill.


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Jolly Old Saint Nicholas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Just finished the last training of this year, and I'm pooped! Fixing to fire up the same so I'll steal this picture......cept' I'll be smoking from a MM Country Gentleman with Tangerine Tea! I hope it plays well with the topping on this Holiday baccy....


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> That is a spectacular pipe JB.
> 
> I'll toast you with a bowl of GLP Cairo in a nice bent bulldog.:vs_cool:


You are both killing me with these sexy, sexy pipes!!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Thank you @Piper. So far she's light in the hand, burns cool and hasn't been dropped on the floor :grin2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Stanwell Black Diamond.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s lineup,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK Blue in a Washington Cob 
PSLBF in a Stanwell Featherweight


----------



## Dran

Breaking in my new heated smoking lounge with CAO moontrace in a lane era Charatan!


----------



## Madderduro

wo larsen in a parker


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A Bee as my tea cup infuser, gift from the family. Beside are my wife's Greek pastry for Christmas called Melomacarona.










I am smoking Erinmore Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece my dear friends, we have sun here with 12°C, i have finished some modifications in my car and now back home for:










Briar Patch Black Raspberry, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## ScottyB

Orlik Golden Sliced in an Ashton Sovereign Billiard.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was awake late into the wee hours last night so i cracked open a tin of C&D Christmas 2018 Saint Nicholas using a Butz-C bent billiard. I think it needs a good 6 months as I couldn’t really taste any of the orange I thought was supposed to be in there. 

But hey, Christmas in July is appealing if the weather isn’t conducive to cigars then. 

Sorry no pictures. I’m just getting a new iPhone X-ray up and running. So far I like it. Much more appealing that the over-priced Xs models as I bought a real camera for a trip next year. 

Still the phone does a very decent job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Just warm enough to sneak one in. SPC Narrow Bridge becoming my new fave.


----------



## Hickorynut

Family Reserve in the 82 Natural....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing up a bowl of haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Finishing up a bowl of haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,
> 
> View attachment 235004


You have so many dang nice pipes, this used to be my favorite of youruns'

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a medium Dunhill county bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Possibly a Telegraph Boy pipe smoking.










Benjamin Hartwell Signature Blend, double espresso and cool water as companion.


----------



## ScottyB

Balkan Sobranie 759 in a Tinsky.


----------



## Champagne InHand

My own ever evolving English blend in the Ashton Achievement XXX 1/8 bent Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Dunny chestnut panel, with black coffee.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peretti thanksgiving day blend in a no name Italian briar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

cult anonymous in a karl erik


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39 with Coffee on a short,short day....









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> My own ever evolving English blend in the Ashton Achievement XXX 1/8 bent Dublin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have some CIH Magic Mix and it is stellar!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> I still have some CIH Magic Mix and it is stellar!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Thanks bud. I think I do a decent job of blending. I take something and try to improve upon it. I am not a potlatch fan, but have 8oz stored. I spent a good amount of money last year buying pounds of different bulk tobacco and tins.

I can make anybody a good mix. I do need to buy some more Latakia and Periquete for blending. But I like a spicy English blend, but can appreciate the more subtle ones. I need a new source for Oriental/Turkish/Balkan grown Turkish of Golden VA.

I was happy using the balance of my frog on the town, but I'm down to a third of a tin of that stuff.

If anybody else has some special requests or want a certain taste I'm up for the challenge. Believe it or not it really helps for blending my home made wines. Plus I like discovering things. I have many liqueurs to use for aromas too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Oooo! That looks tasty...report!

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper

Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar in a Karl Erik bent brandy. This blend is so good, I had to write a quickie review in the Open a Tin thread.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> Oooo! That looks tasty...report!
> 
> Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


Definitely the most gratifying Kake I have crumbled! Tin note is a aged Virginia, what I would imagine stewed plumbs to smell like. Needs time to dry out for sure.

Very strong Virginia flavors, fresh bright Virginias at the forefront with a base of stewed plumbs and figs

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

My ever evolving English blend in my Dunhill Chestnut Bent Billiard. Just raining so much outside.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in the Turin Rustic with some Orange Pekoe while I finish up some work...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## ScottyB

akpreacherplayz said:


> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


I'll be grabbing some of that on my next order - looks delicious.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello everybody, we have sun and 17°C here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Bronze.


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a 1980 Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Radice rind.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Telegraph Hill in a Radice rind.


Love that Radice! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Sid.Stavros

While watching in Murdoch Mysteries the rough Inspector Thomas Brackenreid of Toronto Constabulary my mind went back to our town Police Chief named Dimitrios Bairaktaris.
First he joint in the Hellenic Army at 1848 and became an Infantry Officer, he took an active part in the Cretan Revolution of 1866, where he was distinguished for his actions. In 1893 when the Military Police was established he was appointed as the Athens Police Chief. To those who had a propensity for the crime, it caused fear and terror and to those who want calm life, order and security, respect and trust. Bairaktaris was bold, righteous and hard, a real Man of Duty. The "political connections" meant nothing to him, he had no hesitations in Ethic rules, one day himself beat two English sailors and threw them into the sea because they insult in public a Greek woman. He solved many crimes committed in Athens and convinced the prime-minister to make the Copyright Law of the writers.
In 1897 he was named Colonel and in the declaration of the Greek-Turkish War of 1897 he was distinguished for his inertia by fighting in the first line of fire animating his men. He was retired on March 10 of 1900, promoted to Major General. He died four years later, at the age of 72 in Athens and still his memory is alive.










I am smoking New York Pipe Club Jack's Shanty Cigar Leaf Blend while reading incidents of his era, cup of chamomile beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Vintage Syrian in a Nording Freehand with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Mississippi River in a @Matt_21! Maiden voyage!


----------



## Matt_21

Jankjr said:


> SPC Mississippi River in a @Matt_21! Maiden voyage!


I hope she smoked well her first time out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## SilkyJ

The wife's gone to Disney World without me and it's cold so I'm smokin in the garage tonight. Solani Silver Flake from @TexaSmoke in a cob from @Dran. One day I'm going to have my own stuff to smoke lol.


----------



## Jankjr

Hanging out on the Island of misfit toys enjoying a bowl of SPC Mississippi River.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in the buckeye tomato


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens, the guy who is in the cup is my other tea infuser and in the small plate is "Kourambies" another Christmas Greek pastry.










Radford´s Rum Royal.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Bent Dublin with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in Karl Erik bent brandy.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sutliff Christmas Spice in the Brog152...









Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello, i went to the market today to buy some new Kompoloi for my collection and soon i will start modify them.










McClelland Yenidje Highlander.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I just finished 2 bowls of Wilke Gramercy Park with my cup of Twinnings Earl Grey. 

No picture. I use the same pipe for this almost every morning. The Charatan round bottom. I don’t know whether it qualifies as a half pear/pot but it such a good smoking pipe that it’s used more than any other. 

I was watching the second series of “Case Histories,” on Prime. I should be out to fetch my wife some stocking stuffers but she’s so hard to shop for and we agreed to both just put cash in towards our trip to Amsterdam. 

Still I kind of feel like a heel not having much else to gift her. I did buy her a new chain for her Tiffany & Co. Open Heart necklace, but I need to return it for a longer size. 

I’m just riding out Winter the best I can. I don’t like it, not one little bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

A bit of the Becks ol Limey Bastard in the savinelli Roma bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Away from home base with five pipes and five tobaccos. Now smoking Trafalgar in Radice rind. 

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all my friends at Puff.:vs_wave:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Christmas Cheer in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## MikeT

Stokkebye LBF in my Christmas Pipe. A Savinelli Linea Piu 4 . These pipes are very good smokers. Luxury Bullseye Flake has been n.v a go to of mine for quite some time. MikeT


----------



## Sid.Stavros

"Hronia Polla" from Greece, we have rain here in Athens and 8°C but this can not stop us from visiting a Café .










Mac Baren Aromatic Choice.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoke my morning Wilke Gramercy to break in my Northern Briars Bent Bulldog.

So fat so good. I just love this pipe. Such a handful to grab hold of. I should have though Gatsby Luxury Flake or Bullseye, but this is my morning tobacco. Earl Grey paired with it, sweet, creamed with a small squeeze of fresh lemon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*










Our Christmas tree, the "Welcome" to my door, a special kind of bread for this occasion with a "forest basket" for prosperity.










I am smoking Cornell and Diehl 062 Byzantium.


----------



## Joe Sticks

Merry Christmas everyone !

I tried some Sutliff Barbados Plantation in a clay pipe this morning. It’s OK but I prefer SWRA if smoking an aro. I’m not that big into aromatics.
I switched to some Penzance- also smoked in a clay.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## msmith1986

Joe Sticks said:


> Merry Christmas everyone !
> 
> I tried some Sutliff Barbados Plantation in a clay pipe this morning. It's OK but I prefer SWRA if smoking an aro. I'm not that big into aromatics.
> I switched to some Penzance- also smoked in a clay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I tried some of that plantation a few weeks ago in a cob and a newer briar. I smoke mostly aro's in the house, so I thought it was interesting. I'll probably revisit it before the winter is over.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Piper

Smoked several bowls yesterday. One was GLP Telegraph Hill in a Dunny panel.


----------



## Piper

First pipe of the day. GLP Stratford in a small Dunny bulldog. This pipe, despite being made in England, does not read as British in my eyes, but as Eastern European.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Madderduro

second time smoking this one...some wo larsen in the rattray stone of scone #19...believe I'll have to get another rattray this pipe has really impressed me


----------



## restomod

SPC Narrow Bridge in an old Kaywoodie Standard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## VegasPuffer

Happy Holidays, pipe puffers! Haven't been on these forums for almost a month but have been steadily puffing on. Over the last month, mostly the C&D St. Nick and Sutliff Christmas Spice. I did get a chance to very hesitantly try two bowls of Sutliff Creme Brulee. Wettest stuff I've seen so far and the first time I had a pipe gurgle. I wish you all a very Happy New Year!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My latest Kompoloi acquirement.










Hearth & Home Trout Stream in a modified Stanwell.


----------



## Piper

First pipe of the day: Trafalgar in a Dunhill chestnut panel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Samarra in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Piper

(Gonna be repetitive for awhile.) GLP Telegraph Hill.


----------



## Hickorynut

Added some Lane Dark Red to the left over Christmas Spice on the plate. In the Brog39 with a fresh cup o joe..









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Breaking in the SH Meer. Smoking the ever evolving English blend.










This thing is great. I still enjoy my Briars more, but this is so different. Driest smoke I have ever had.

I need to find a block of this to carve. I have all the tools from watchmaking. I definitely would like to carve out an Oden or one of the Greek or Egyptian gods. A fun Winter project.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Brog67









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> Breaking in the SH Meer. Smoking the ever evolving English blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is great. I still enjoy my Briars more, but this is so different. Driest smoke I have ever had.
> 
> I need to find a block of this to carve. I have all the tools from watchmaking. I definitely would like to carve out an Oden or one of the Greek or Egyptian gods. A fun Winter project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I liked this so much, the facial expressions are priceless, that I looked over eBay. Some very overpriced, but nice. Some completely undervalued or just being put on to get rid of.

I picked up a Sultan for $25 and a Bacchus for $99, but they listed it a a Suffi. If he's got grape leaves all around his head, he's got a loud looking laugh going on, and bunches of grapes around his neck, it's Bacchus. Greek God of wine.

Unfortunately there was only one carve your own kit and not enough meerschaum to do a figure.

There was loads of design from naked mermaids to pirates, and even a Donald Trump pipe, but at Donald Trump cost of $975 starting bid. I don't think that's going to be selling.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Some PS Luxury Bullseye Flake while working on the kids snow machine









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Davidoff Scottish Mixture.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Radice rind.


----------



## Champagne InHand

965 in the Sherlock Meer. Still a very dry smoking experience. The Meer is already taking on patina near the top of the bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Quiet nights on a sunny day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> Breaking in the SH Meer. Smoking the ever evolving English blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is great. I still enjoy my Briars more, but this is so different. Driest smoke I have ever had.
> 
> I need to find a block of this to carve. I have all the tools from watchmaking. I definitely would like to carve out an Oden or one of the Greek or Egyptian gods. A fun Winter project.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vermont freehand has kits for 70 bucks. I've used their briar kits but not their meerschaum. I bet it would be pretty fun to carve something out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Sutliff Voodoo Queen, DW Coffee Odinforce Blend with heavy cream and Rollins Band End of Silence playing...


----------



## restomod

Lane 1q in a Challenge pipe, says made in Italy but,dont know much about it.


----------



## Hickorynut

Mac Baren Burley Flake in the Paronelli....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## gtechva

Tambolaka in a Morgan Bones Fat Author


----------



## JohnBrody15

Elizabethan in the Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens but the temperature is 13°C.










McClelland 2009 edition Holiday Spirit.


----------



## Madderduro

macbaren 7 seas regular in a nording


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing up a bowl of Esoterica Woodbridge in a Von Erik chimney,


----------



## JohnBrody15

All this meer talk made we want to break out the lion head. Elizabethan in the meer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Esoterica Pembroke









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

HPS Buttered rum in a Stanwell Bent pot!


----------



## Bondin

Hi guys. New pipe smoker and first post on the forum. Looking for tobacco advice please from all you knowledgeable smokers. So I am an ex cigarette / cigar smoker and tried a pipe last month for the first time. Fell in love and now a pipe is my only smoke. I have tried the following tobaccos, all nice but looking for recommendations for something a bit stronger

Peterson luxury blend
Squadron leader 
Dunhill early morning pipe 
Captain Black cherry
Mac Baren Vanilla 
Davidoff flake medallions

Any recommendations for something just a little fuller and stronger? For a newbie it's a minefield of choice.....


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have clouds here in the sky of Athens and 13°C.










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## UBC03

Bondin said:


> Hi guys. New pipe smoker and first post on the forum. Looking for tobacco advice please from all you knowledgeable smokers. So I am an ex cigarette / cigar smoker and tried a pipe last month for the first time. Fell in love and now a pipe is my only smoke. I have tried the following tobaccos, all nice but looking for recommendations for something a bit stronger
> 
> Peterson luxury blend
> Squadron leader
> Dunhill early morning pipe
> Captain Black cherry
> Mac Baren Vanilla
> Davidoff flake medallions
> 
> Any recommendations for something just a little fuller and stronger? For a newbie it's a minefield of choice.....


We have an intro section. You'll get enough responses there to make you extremely confused..lol

ROYAL YACHT... It gave me a buzz and that's not an easy thing to do

Black XX .. Tastes and smells like a tire fire. But plenty of vitamin N

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bondin said:


> Hi guys. New pipe smoker and first post on the forum. Looking for tobacco advice please from all you knowledgeable smokers. So I am an ex cigarette / cigar smoker and tried a pipe last month for the first time. Fell in love and now a pipe is my only smoke. I have tried the following tobaccos, all nice but looking for recommendations for something a bit stronger
> 
> Peterson luxury blend
> Squadron leader
> Dunhill early morning pipe
> Captain Black cherry
> Mac Baren Vanilla
> Davidoff flake medallions
> 
> Any recommendations for something just a little fuller and stronger? For a newbie it's a minefield of choice.....


Going from cigs to pipe is a huge change in the delivery system! I'm sure you've already realized that your just not gonna get the same kick.
Burley/Dark Fired tends to have a high nic content. A couple I like are C&D's Haunted Bookshop, Old Joe Krantz and Mac Baron Old Dark Fired. 
Samuel Gawith/Gawith Hoggarth & Co has quite a few blends that are capable of producing toilet hugging results in folks with lower nicotine tolerance. Any of the ropes or plugs are a good bet for this activity! Some of my favorites are Dark Birdseye, Kendal Kentucky, 1792 and Dark Flake.
Peterson's Irish Flake has been known to turn a few people green.
It's not readily available anymore but I have some Tambolaka that is an ultra heavy weight. Cotton Boil Twist is in this class as well 
Have fun!


----------



## Madderduro

war horse plug....smoke it slowly lol


----------



## Bondin

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bondin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys. New pipe smoker and first post on the forum. Looking for tobacco advice please from all you knowledgeable smokers. So I am an ex cigarette / cigar smoker and tried a pipe last month for the first time. Fell in love and now a pipe is my only smoke. I have tried the following tobaccos, all nice but looking for recommendations for something a bit stronger
> 
> Peterson luxury blend
> Squadron leader
> Dunhill early morning pipe
> Captain Black cherry
> Mac Baren Vanilla
> Davidoff flake medallions
> 
> Any recommendations for something just a little fuller and stronger? For a newbie it's a minefield of choice.....
> 
> 
> 
> Going from cigs to pipe is a huge change in the delivery system! I'm sure you've already realized that your just not gonna get the same kick.
> Burley/Dark Fired tends to have a high nic content. A couple I like are C&D's Haunted Bookshop, Old Joe Krantz and Mac Baron Old Dark Fired.
> Samuel Gawith/Gawith Hoggarth & Co has quite a few blends that are capable of producing toilet hugging results in folks with lower nicotine tolerance. Any of the ropes or plugs are a good bet for this activity! Some of my favorites are Dark Birdseye, Kendal Kentucky, 1792 and Dark Flake.
> Peterson's Irish Flake has been known to turn a few people green.
> It's not readily available anymore but I have some Tambolaka that is an ultra heavy weight. Cotton Boil Twist is in this class as well
> Have fun!
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for all the advice. Will be giving those a try for sure!


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar.


----------



## Piper

@Bondin, I avoid high nicotine blends but you've already got some great suggestions in this thread from stouter souls and I would trust their recommendations above anyone's.

A resource you might want to start using is tobaccoreviews.com. You can use their search engine to find strong, very strong, etc blends. Another option is smokingpipes.com tobacco locator feature. You can plug in your desired tobacco characteristics. It also helps to read the reviews of the individual blends before buying.


----------



## Jankjr

Bondin said:


> Any recommendations for something just a little fuller and stronger? For a newbie it's a minefield of choice.....


Welcome! @OneStrangeOne will probably provide the most comprehensive list, you may want to start with

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend/1700/cornell-diehl-old-joe-krantz


----------



## Bondin

Thanks. Really appreciate the help and guidance. 

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## ScottyB

piper said:


> @bondin, i avoid high nicotine blends but you've already got some great suggestions in this thread from stouter souls and i would trust their recommendations above anyone's.
> 
> A resource you might want to start using is tobaccoreviews.com. You can use their search engine to find strong, very strong, etc blends. Another option is smokingpipes.com tobacco locator feature. You can plug in your desired tobacco characteristics. It also helps to read the reviews of the individual blends before buying.


s.g. 1792. I have a buddy that almost exclusively smokes Dark Birdseye - I don't know how he can function, that stuff knocks me out.


----------



## Madderduro

wo larsen in a kaywoodie


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

_"For preventing disorders arising in several places within this jurisdiction, by reason of some still observing such festivals as were superstitiously kept in other countries, to the great dishonor of God and offence of others, it is therefore ordered by this Court and the authority thereof, that whosoever shall be found observing any such day as Christmas or the like, either by forbearing of labor, feasting, or any other way, upon such accountants as aforesaid, every person so offending shall pay of every such offence five shillings, as a fine to the county."_










_Christmas was almost universally accepted throughout the US by 1840, and was eventually declared a National Holiday in 1870._

I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth Century Black Spice while refreshing my memory in History, later a cup of chamomile before bed.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Matt_21

Puffed on aome C&D Black and Gold Maple on the drive home from work in my Grandfathers Brigham. What shape would you call this?

I've been sick for over a week so it was nice to finally get a chance to puff something.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matt_21 said:


> Puffed on aome C&D Black and Gold Maple on the drive home from work in my Grandfathers Brigham. What shape would you call this?
> 
> I've been sick for over a week so it was nice to finally get a chance to puff something.


My first thought was a pot, it's got enough taper to it that it could be considered a squat Brandy, maybe even an Prince.
Smoking Pipe Shapes Guide - The Pipe Guys


----------



## Matt_21

Yeah. Looking through that link I'm thinking Prince.
The bowl is more round than it looks in the picture.
Thanks for the link Nathan.


----------



## Jankjr

Escudo Navy DeLuxe in a HIS billiard. I’m moving quickly away from all of the aromatics I enjoyed only a few short months ago. I find VaPer, English and new American blends so much more satisfying. Since smoking the more traditional pipe tobaccos I now pick up off-putting vegetal first light aftertastes on most aros. I suspect it has to be the casing or toppings used but I’d like to know if others experience the same issues with aros?


----------



## Matt_21

Jankjr said:


> Escudo Navy DeLuxe in a HIS billiard. I'm moving quickly away from all of the aromatics I enjoyed only a few short months ago. I find VaPer, English and new American blends so much more satisfying. Since smoking the more traditional pipe tobaccos I now pick up off-putting vegetal first light aftertastes on most aros. I suspect it has to be the casing or toppings used but I'd like to know if others experience the same issues with aros?


I'm finding the same actually. Was thinking that while I had the maple tonight.


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Puffed on aome C&D Black and Gold Maple on the drive home from work in my Grandfathers Brigham. What shape would you call this?
> 
> I've been sick for over a week so it was nice to finally get a chance to puff something.


I agree with you and Nathan. This looks like a prince-a very elegant shape and not one you see every day.


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar yet again. But still good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> Escudo Navy DeLuxe in a HIS billiard. I'm moving quickly away from all of the aromatics I enjoyed only a few short months ago. I find VaPer, English and new American blends so much more satisfying. Since smoking the more traditional pipe tobaccos I now pick up off-putting vegetal first light aftertastes on most aros. I suspect it has to be the casing or toppings used but I'd like to know if others experience the same issues with aros?


Yep, I think it's the PG solution, that's also what keeps some aro from ever drying.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> Puffed on aome C&D Black and Gold Maple on the drive home from work in my Grandfathers Brigham. What shape would you call this?
> 
> I've been sick for over a week so it was nice to finally get a chance to puff something.


Was wonderin why we hadn't seen her mug...glad you're feeling better....

Cool shape...not an egg or brandy, but looks to tall for prince....I dunno...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I agree with you and Nathan. This looks like a prince-a very elegant shape and not one you see every day.


It's a bit tall for a prince, but it's definitely somewhere between prince and pot with some freehand work on the sides. So many makers followed Charatan letting the briar dictate the final shape, which is one reason that drew me to Charatan early. You can find some bizarre bumps, jaunts as well as flattened parts of a bowl depending on the briar.

I like how the stem is also decided upon after the pipe has finally taken its final appearance. Very cool indeed.

Prince and some squashed tomato pipes can be hard to distinguish as well and often it comes down to hardware or personal choice. I still don't know the appropriate description of my daily Charatan with a full round bottom that cut flat just a bit higher than the bending shank. Half pear, acorn, pot....freehand. But it's my best smoking pipe for Gramercy Park in morning or evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, I think it's the PG solution, that's also what keeps some aro from ever drying.


It's the basics of what vale is made from. Propylene glycol, a coolant and preservative and vegetable glycerine, which has many uses but old time soaps (transparent)are common.

Many of the more wet "aro" tobaccos have them as casing as they can add liqueur to them and spray over large amounts of tobacco. It also prevents mould, or bacteria build up while adding a touch of sweetness.

The microwave will remove most of your casing if you like. Just be sure that it's done airing as you will see your bowl "fire up" lighting it with vapors still coming off.

There are plenty of aromatics that have very good tobacco underneath like Esoterica, Wilke some Stokkebye and some Solani, Sutliff and Lane. The thing is that you have to smoke them extremely slow or the cooling PG evaporates first and fast, leaving the vegetable glycerine with no flavors but it's chemical make up. If the base tobacco is poor, like some former drug store brands this can make for a very disappointing experience.

My advice is to slow down your draw, even if this means relighting more often.

A huge clue to figure out if this is the problem or not, look at your tongue after smoking. If you are drinking plenty of liquid, which you should be, and get you still baby's very brown tongue, like scrape-able brown, then you are probably drawing too hard or too much. You won't see this in uncased or lightly cased VAPers or English. If you smile these too fast you will have a more black tongue. Smoking them right, while hydrating, usually doesn't color your tongue too much.

Both will burn your tongue but hot PG will fry it and put that thick brown coating that doesn't scrub off easily even with a toothbrush.

Just my $0.02, since I do smoke a decent amount of aromatics, but am pretty picky about which ones I continue to smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ive been puffing on the odd Charatan with Gramercy Park and the Ashton Bent Dublin with the ever evolving English blend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Classic.


----------



## Jankjr

Champagne InHand said:


> It's the basics of what vale is made from. Propylene glycol, a coolant and preservative and vegetable glycerine, which has many uses but old time soaps (transparent)are common. Many of the more wet "aro" tobaccos have them as casing as they can add liqueur to them and spray over large amounts of tobacco. It also prevents mould, or bacteria build up while adding a touch of sweetness.


Brilliant explanation, TY! I only get the flavor upon first light but it's enough to make me not want to smoke aro. I'm going to try the microwave method of burning off the PG and see how that suits me. Appreciate the knowledge sir!

KD


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> It's a bit tall for a prince, but it's definitely somewhere between prince and pot with some freehand work on the sides. So many makers followed Charatan letting the briar dictate the final shape, which is one reason that drew me to Charatan early. You can find some bizarre bumps, jaunts as well as flattened parts of a bowl depending on the briar.
> 
> I like how the stem is also decided upon after the pipe has finally taken its final appearance. Very cool indeed.
> 
> Prince and some squashed tomato pipes can be hard to distinguish as well and often it comes down to hardware or personal choice. I still don't know the appropriate description of my daily Charatan with a full round bottom that cut flat just a bit higher than the bending shank. Half pear, acorn, pot....freehand. But it's my best smoking pipe for Gramercy Park in morning or evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For whatever reason the 'Prince' crowd seems to be the most particular about what is and is not a Prince. It seems to be one of those subjects that's best left undisturbed! I've witnessed some pretty impressive arguments over this on a couple of different forums.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

Mac Baren Burley Flake in Black Kathy is hittin' the mark!









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Ramping up for a long work night...

Haunted Bookshop in a MM Country Gentleman with a fresh cup o Kona









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Ramping up for a long work night..
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Kevin, methinks you work too hard!:smile2:

Smoking Telegraph Hill by the fire with friends and family. Happy New Year friends.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Kevin, methinks you work too hard!:smile2:
> 
> Smoking Telegraph Hill by the fire with friends and family. Happy New Year friends.


Naw....just making sure everyone else gets to work for a New Year.... :wink2:

HAppy New Year to you and yourunz!


----------



## JohnBrody15

White knight in the twisted sis. The .223 casing makes a great makeshift tamp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> White knight in the twisted sis. The .223 casing makes a great makeshift tamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, with an awesome pipe like that I would have bet you were more adventurous! A SPENT casing? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bacchus came in the mail today. I've been immobilized by a headache and med side effects, but I am up now and breaking him in. 
Using the Ever Evolving English blend.

I think I will buy a replacement stem that bends a bit for Bacchus but I couldn't be happier about the carving.

















The angle of this lucite stem shoots smoke right up your nose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Champagne InHand said:


> Bacchus came in the mail today. I've been immobilized by a headache and med side effects, but I am up now and breaking him in.
> Using the Ever Evolving English blend.
> 
> I think I will buy a replacement stem that bends a bit for Bacchus but I couldn't be happier about the carving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angle of this lucite stem shoots smoke right up your nose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Breaking in the Sultan with 965. This is a smaller pipe but very well done. Just $25, plus shipping with custom case. I like it. Perfect smoker. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## gtechva

C&D Big n Burley in a Sav 320 series iii, and various loose beers

Happy New Year


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Damn, with an awesome pipe like that I would have bet you were more adventurous! A SPENT casing? :vs_unimpressed:


:vs_laugh: Well if it's worth anything, I popped off a few rounds and used the muzzle flash to light the pipe....:surprise:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2019*










I am smoking D,C Black Honey, double Greek coffee beside me.










A snapshot from the yesterday feast here, more photos will follow [i am dizzy due to the last night drinking].


----------



## Champagne InHand

No time for a picture, but fired up the Sultan Meer after opening a tin of Escudo. Tastes very different. But I’ve got a lot of breaking in to do. 

At this point I am starting to assign pipes to certain blends. Prior to this the only one was Lakeland’s and a basic straight billiard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I thought I would give Penzance another try in the Sherlock Meerschaum. This has made such a huge difference. I couldn't really see the obsession with Penzance in a briar, but the creaminess and subtleties really come out in the Meerschaum.

Funny that Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson pairs sell on eNay for $250 straight from Turkey. I got this from SP for a very fair price and the AKB maker.

I know Sid is a big Sherlock fan.

With Penzance in this pipe, so am I. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Bent Dublin,


----------



## Dran

HH Very nice in a bent country gentleman! Pairs nicely with monster energy.


----------



## Jankjr

Just opened an 8oz can of SPC Potlatch momma bought me for Christmas! She actually bought 3 cans... the other 2 will get some rest. TY for introducing me to this blend David!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a twin bore, oil cured Radice Bark,


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> :vs_laugh: Well if it's worth anything, I popped off a few rounds and used the muzzle flash to light the pipe....:surprise:


Atta boy!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, today is the worst day for shopping here in Athens, the majority of shops are closed due to the products inventory.

















I am smoking Captain Black Royal [USA edition].


----------



## Champagne InHand

Top of the morning Gents.

Wilke Gramercy Park in the Charatan half pear/egg/acorn. With sweetened, creamy Earl Grey with a squeeze of lemon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Land's 1Q in an Italian pot.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a savi


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> I thought I would give Penzance another try in the Sherlock Meerschaum. This has made such a huge difference. I couldn't really see the obsession with Penzance in a briar, but the creaminess and subtleties really come out in the Meerschaum.
> 
> Funny that Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson pairs sell on eNay for $250 straight from Turkey. I got this from SP for a very fair price and the AKB maker.
> 
> I know Sid is a big Sherlock fan.
> 
> With Penzance in this pipe, so am I.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta explore the smoking qualities of my meer. Beyond that though, from a collecting standpoint, it would be fun to have a few pipes in the classic carved shapes. I feel like I need a Sherlock Holmes and an Old Sea Captain at the very least.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello bent apple nose burner.


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> GLP Haddo's Delight in Castello bent apple nose burner.


what exactly is the blend in that mix!!


----------



## Jankjr

Solani Silver Flake gifted by @TexaSmoke! Dried it out until crispy and its smoking great! TY Tyson!


----------



## TexaSmoke

Jankjr said:


> Solani Silver Flake gifted by @TexaSmoke! Dried it out until crispy and its smoking great! TY Tyson!


Much like you, I haven't found any aros I like. The solani stiff is solid. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Last of the Elizabethan from @Piper. Thanks bruddah. Smoking in the savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello, it's not a good day for me. Outside we have rain and cold but that which worries me is that my Malinois canary hurt his leg and it's bleeding from his vain in the nail. We tried to stop the blood but i don't know if we succeeded. It's raising the left leg and can not stand properly in the branch due to pain, i am afraid about an infection. Yes i know that there are far more important matters in the World but at the moment mine is this. I am afraid for my Rocky's life.


















I am smoking 4noggins Three Blind Moose.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello, it's not a good day for me. Outside we have rain and cold but that which worries me is that my Malinois canary hurt his leg and it's bleeding from his vain in the nail. We tried to stop the blood but i don't know if we succeeded. It's raising the left leg and can not stand properly in the branch due to pain, i am afraid about an infection. Yes i know that there are far more important matters in the World but at the moment mine is this. I am afraid for my Rocky's life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking 4noggins Three Blind Moose.


Praying for Rocky

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Jankjr

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello, it's not a good day for me. Outside we have rain and cold but that which worries me is that my Malinois canary hurt his leg and it's bleeding from his vain in the nail. We tried to stop the blood but i don't know if we succeeded. It's raising the left leg and can not stand properly in the branch due to pain, i am afraid about an infection. Yes i know that there are far more important matters in the World but at the moment mine is this. I am afraid for my Rocky's life.


Hoping Rocky gets well soon Sid...

KD


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello, it's not a good day for me. Outside we have rain and cold but that which worries me is that my Malinois canary hurt his leg and it's bleeding from his vain in the nail. We tried to stop the blood but i don't know if we succeeded. It's raising the left leg and can not stand properly in the branch due to pain, i am afraid about an infection. Yes i know that there are far more important matters in the World but at the moment mine is this. I am afraid for my Rocky's life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking 4noggins Three Blind Moose.


Praying it turns out well,


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello, it's not a good day for me. Outside we have rain and cold but that which worries me is that my Malinois canary hurt his leg and it's bleeding from his vain in the nail. We tried to stop the blood but i don't know if we succeeded. It's raising the left leg and can not stand properly in the branch due to pain, i am afraid about an infection. Yes i know that there are far more important matters in the World but at the moment mine is this. I am afraid for my Rocky's life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking 4noggins Three Blind Moose.


Never be ashamed for worrying about a pet. They're family.. In some cases BETTER than family.

My great Dane had a clotting disorder and a little scratch would bleed like a head wound. A little bit of flour stopped the bleeding. I don't know if this will work but it's worth a shot.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Corn starch powder works too. It's what Lee uses if she runs out of the 'official' stuff (shes a pet groomer, so nicks a nail every once in a while.)
Good luck Sid. Hope he's ok.
Edit: Lee says the flour or corn starch, you gotta hold it on for a bit until it starts to work.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a carved meer,


----------



## Jankjr

Everyday bowl


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Big & Burley in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Hickorynut

Brigadier Sherman's March in the Brog67 with a fresh cup of Kona









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&D Pegasus









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## JohnBrody15

First time smoking ennerdale flake. I'm about done with the bowl and I'm really enjoying it. It's like smoking tea with cream. With all the different flavors going on it's surprisingly smooth.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Been a while since I have posted my pipe smoking escapades. On lunch today I relaxed in the shop and smoked a nice bowl of SPC Mississippi River in one of my various corncob pipes.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> Corn starch powder works too. It's what Lee uses if she runs out of the 'official' stuff (shes a pet groomer, so nicks a nail every once in a while.)
> Good luck Sid. Hope he's ok.
> Edit: Lee says the flour or corn starch, you gotta hold it on for a bit until it starts to work.


Your best bet is styptic powder. Like what's in a shaving styptic pencil for shaving. We bought a container of it as the hound often bleeds when his nails are cut.

I had a Grey-cheeked parrot (pocket parrot) when I was at University. He had toes missing on each foot as he could open his cage and while in the pet shop he flew into the Macaw cage. One bite and toe missing. Luckily they got him out after the second bite, and the styptic powder saved his life as little birds have about 2 tablespoons of blood in their bodies.

Styptic powder is like concentrated alum. It does a great job of constructing the capillaries and stopping blood flow. It isn't pain free, but if you have used alum or a styptic pencil after cutting your face shaving then you know that already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Northern Briars Bent bulldog with the ever evolving English blend. 

Last night I decided to break out a jar of Potlach to give it a try with 12 months of jarred age on it. It’s much better with age. I didn’t care for it too much when it was new as I preferred Plum Pudding reserve, but the PPR must be in a sleeping state right now as the Potlach is tasting better right now. I’m certain the PPR will emerge nicely if I give it rest. So back into storage for the PPR. I’ll move the Potlach up into the once weekly spot for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> First time smoking ennerdale flake. I'm about done with the bowl and I'm really enjoying it. It's like smoking tea with cream. With all the different flavors going on it's surprisingly smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steve, does that Washington cob have a tapered bowl?

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> Your best bet is styptic powder. Like what's in a shaving styptic pencil for shaving. We bought a container of it as the hound often bleeds when his nails are cut.
> 
> I had a Grey-cheeked parrot (pocket parrot) when I was at University. He had toes missing on each foot as he could open his cage and while in the pet shop he flew into the Macaw cage. One bite and toe missing. Luckily they got him out after the second bite, and the styptic powder saved his life as little birds have about 2 tablespoons of blood in their bodies.
> 
> Styptic powder is like concentrated alum. It does a great job of constructing the capillaries and stopping blood flow. It isn't pain free, but if you have used alum or a styptic pencil after cutting your face shaving then you know that already.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. That's the official stuff I mentioned. Just couldn't think of the name.


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> what exactly is the blend in that mix!!


I think Haddo's Delight is basically a VaPer with black cavendish and burley. I think it's topped with some kind of liquor but the tin doesn't mention that. It feels as if it's related to MacBaren's Original Choice but more complex.


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> I think Haddo's Delight is basically a VaPer with black cavendish and burley. I think it's topped with some kind of liquor but the tin doesn't mention that. It feels as if it's related to MacBaren's Original Choice but more complex.


Appearently there was something a little extra in the last pipe I smoked.... I could've sworn you posted that in the Habanos section...

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

@Sid.Stavros, I hope your parrot is on the mend.

Now smoking GLP Stonehenge Flake in my meer. It's not beautifully carved but has a big bowl and smokes like a meer.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Last of the Elizabethan from @Piper. Thanks bruddah. Smoking in the savinelli pipa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you enjoyed it. Nearly flattened me. According to Bradley at Stuff and Things, we should move on to GLP Telegraph Hill (or was it Statford). Less of a nic hit too. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, he have sun here in Athebs and 9°C.










John Middleton Sugar Barrel, the pipe is a BC totally modified by me.

* Thank you a lot Gentlemen for your concern, much appreciated, we have manage to stop the bleeding but the danger is still existent for Rocky.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from Greece, he have sun here in Athebs and 9°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Middleton Sugar Barrel, the pipe is a BC totally modified by me.
> 
> * Thank you a lot Gentlemen for your concern, much appreciated, we have manage to stop the bleeding but the danger is still existent for Rocky.


Let us know when all is well with Rocky. I just lost my Dane, Loki, to cancer in September. I know what it's like to fear losing a friend.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in the Britannia. Needed the Vitamin N this morning while it pours rain outside....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Potlach in the Ashton slight Bent Dublin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bacchus with a longer stem with 965 in the bowl.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in my recently acquired Dunhill prince. Not going to use a softee on this pipe but have been using Chapstick on the rim, which seems to be preventing darkening.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Three Blind Moose.

@UBC03 : Thank you sir, we are trying to "cheer up" him to feel better and pass the shock, tomorrow will make him bath to clean the wound and estimate the whole situation.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> 4noggins Three Blind Moose.
> 
> @UBC03 : Thank you sir, we are trying to "cheer up" him to feel better and pass the shock, tomorrow will make him bath to clean the wound and estimate the whole situation.


To me, the way people treat their animals shows the type of person they are.. you're a good guy Sid..

Sent from my SM-T387V using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

glad I'm stocked up on dunhill durbar for now at least....smoking the brog 62...my favorite philosopher is Kant and he said something like "the true measure of a man's character is his treatment of animals" thought those words hold a lot of truth to em...hope all is well Sid


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burley in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in the new Dunny prince.


----------



## Madderduro

w.o. larsen in a dr. grabow omega


----------



## Hickorynut

Love P&C pouch sales! I've gone codger blend crazy!

Half and Half in a MM Country Gentleman









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## JohnBrody15

@Hickorynut, The cob is not tapered. It looks like it should be, it kinda has that Dublin shape to it. 
@Piper, telegraph hill it is. Is it a replacement to Elizabethan or a "must try" if you liked it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

You can buy MM Cobb pipes that taper from Top to Bottom. It’s their 5th Ave or (Madison Ave.). 

My memory among other things is so off. I tried a new monthly migraine sub-Q injection, which has a bad side effect that’s had me asleep 18-20+ hours a day. Unlike the previous medication, which knocked me out for about 24 hours, this one is much worse. It’s been 7 days and I get up to smoke a bowl and have a sandwich or bowl of soup and then back to sleep. My dog isn’t happy, but he makes me get up and let him out 3-4 times per day, which is why I’m not out cold all day and night. 

Only 3 weeks to go until this flushed out of my system. I sure hope that my body adjusts sooner than later. I was hoping to drive down to Florida the last week of January. But driving won’t be possible if I’m sleeping too much. 

Anyhow, I’ve had a bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish this morning in the Dunhill Bent Billiard and just finished a bowl of Mississippi River SR in the Sherlock Meerschaum. 

Feeling like Rip Van Winkle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> You can buy MM Cobb pipes that taper from Top to Bottom. It's their 5th Ave or (Madison Ave.).
> 
> My memory among other things is so off. I tried a new monthly migraine sub-Q injection, which has a bad side effect that's had me asleep 18-20+ hours a day. Unlike the previous medication, which knocked me out for about 24 hours, this one is much worse. It's been 7 days and I get up to smoke a bowl and have a sandwich or bowl of soup and then back to sleep. My dog isn't happy, but he makes me get up and let him out 3-4 times per day, which is why I'm not out cold all day and night.
> 
> Only 3 weeks to go until this flushed out of my system. I sure hope that my body adjusts sooner than later. I was hoping to drive down to Florida the last week of January. But driving won't be possible if I'm sleeping too much.
> 
> Anyhow, I've had a bowl of Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish this morning in the Dunhill Bent Billiard and just finished a bowl of Mississippi River SR in the Sherlock Meerschaum.
> 
> Feeling like Rip Van Winkle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I guess if you're out cold they can claim that there meds work? 
I hope that once you're body adjust that you find some relief.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HH Virginia Memory









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just tried a bowl of the Esoterica “and so to bed” in a Meerschaum. Good stuff. English but sweet Latakia. This is a good late night blend. Sort of like a dessert aro, but English in nature without any spicy Perique. All shag cut so easy to pack and light up a small bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla Honeydew.



UBC03 said:


> To me, the way people treat their animals shows the type of person they are.. you're a good guy Sid..


Thank you sir, my dog passed away at 1983 and still thinking of him and many times and my eyes getting cloudy. My fathers says that in his night dreams many times had show up and from the whole family plays especially with me. I still have his photo in my room.


----------



## Dran

Sutliff peach cobbler in a pre-lane Charatan!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Just tried a bowl of the Esoterica "and so to bed" in a Meerschaum. Good stuff. English but sweet Latakia. This is a good late night blend. Sort of like a dessert aro, but English in nature without any spicy Perique. All shag cut so easy to pack and light up a small bowl.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"And so to bed" sounds apropos. Hope you feel back to yourself soon.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Hickorynut, The cob is not tapered. It looks like it should be, it kinda has that Dublin shape to it.
> @Piper, telegraph hill it is. Is it a replacement to Elizabethan or a "must try" if you liked it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe Telegraph Hill was Bradleys' choice to replace Elizabethan-not because it was extraordinary but, in fact, because it was ordinary. Nothing special, just a good, serviceable, everyday, meat-and-potatoes, ribbon-cut smoke. Among GLP VaPers, I prefer Stratford (ribbon) and Fillmore (broken flake). Obviously, there dozens of excellent virginias and VaPers to choose from and I have smoked only a few.:smile2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, we had a great feast today here, the Epiphany.
In the morning the children tell the Light Carols, after the divine service we have the Lifting of the Cross (the "grasp of the Cross") by swimmers in the cold sea. He who catches the Cross after kissing it surrounds the houses and receives gifts and finally we take from the church the sanctification for our house. According to the ethics we make our Cross 3 times, we drink 3 small sips and then we spray many things for blessing [as bedrooms, cars, pets, working rooms etc]. We keep a small quantity to Iconostasis for few days and then we had to empty it to our house plants-flowers etc.










I am smoking Pipe Shop.net Classic Line No. 18 in a Brebbia and later a cup of chamomile.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a 1984 Dunny apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in n a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in Andrea Gigliucci acorn with long shank.


----------



## Dran

Wilke Gramercy park in a bent apple Diplomat! To celebrate the win! Thank god for a headcase kicker!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mike t

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Peterson standard system 302


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Astleys No66 Cavendish Club.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> I believe Telegraph Hill was Bradleys' choice to replace Elizabethan-not because it was extraordinary but, in fact, because it was ordinary. Nothing special, just a good, serviceable, everyday, meat-and-potatoes, ribbon-cut smoke. Among GLP VaPers, I prefer Stratford (ribbon) and Fillmore (broken flake). Obviously, there dozens of excellent virginias and VaPers to choose from and I have smoked only a few.:smile2:


Ahh I see. Thank you for the clarification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Afternoon pick me up....
Anglers Dream in the Brog48 and Columbian Joe









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Madderduro

gl pease gaslight in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Champagne InHand

The Ever Evolving English blend in the Ashton Bent Dublin

Awake for the second time today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Last of the peach cobbler in the Mr. Brog#36










Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

@Madderduro, I was looking for a Balkan with a creosote note in tobaccoreviews.com and decided to purchase a tin of Gaslight. If you have a moment to comment, what's your take on it?

I'm smoking GLP Westminster in a Castello bent egg. Watching the national championship with half an eye. No dog in this fight but a fun game.


----------



## Madderduro

you made the right choice @Piper I think gaslight is exactly that. the latakia comes in strong at first but then the subtle complexities come into play, nice citrus and spice, very slow burning required some relights, this blend had some flavor notes I couldn't quite place. it's an interesting smoke definitely not a lat bomb like say pirate kake is...found it to be a nice one to sit back take your time and smoke slowly and try to figure out just wth you were tasting on that last puff...quite an enjoyable smoke imo


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece and yes we have snow here in Athens. It's not thick but it is the first snow of the year!
Note the guy on the right side which takes a selfie with the date on his car's hood.










I am smoking Dunhill Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for the day!
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Big & Burley in a Washington Cob 
PSLBF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson 
Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched and ready


----------



## Hickorynut

Roger Codger!
Half and half in a MM Country Gentleman..jury is still out....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Madderduro

gunna try out some purple cow in the no name pipe from denmark...this'll be the first blend I've smoked that has cigar leaf...had to get a tin...maduro leaf in a pipe blend was hard to ignore


----------



## akpreacherplayz

SPC Mississippi River









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Matt_21

Some Wilke black raspberry in a cob. Tried the microwave trick cuz this stuff is DAMP. I left the lid off the jar for a few months now and it's still damp. 2x10secs in the microwave and it's smoking great!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Stonehaven in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Travoline

Enjoyed a nice bowl of Stanwell Kir and Apple in one of my to many to count corn cob pipes. It was a rather relaxing and enjoyable evening. To bad this warmer weather is leaving after tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Classic Line No 16 Mango.


----------



## Jankjr

Today, smoking Escudo and studying










This past weekend I took my boys to a cabin in the Blue Ridge to enjoy some father and son time with no internet and mobile coverage. Smoked my @Matt_21 "Babe" (the big blue Ox) several times during the trip. It's pretty much dedicated to SPC Potlatch for now. Great trip!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Jankjr said:


> Today, smoking Escudo and studying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This past weekend I took my boys to a cabin in the Blue Ridge to enjoy some father and son time with no internet and mobile coverage. Smoked my @*Matt_21* "Babe" (the big blue Ox) several times during the trip. It's pretty much dedicated to SPC Potlatch for now. Great trip!


Excellent idea for a trip. Kids these days need that. Adults these days need that lol


----------



## Jankjr

Solani Silver Flake


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Mississippi River


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Heisenberg bent Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun returned to the Athens's sky with 15°C although the Meteo guys say that there will be a light rain in the afternoon.










McClelland Smyrna No 1.


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowley's Best in Varese....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## mike t

Mac Baren Scottish Mixture in a Brebbia Pollner Design. These 2 were made for each other.


----------



## Dran

HPS Buttered rum in a Dunch free hand return!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Haven't had any MM Great Dane since McClellan left the scene. Hope this new blend is as good as the old.










Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Jankjr

Escudo De Luxe in the freehand and Orlik Golden Sliced in the cob.

OGS before the heavier perique in the EDL.


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Haven't had any MM Great Dane since McClellan left the scene. Hope this new blend is as good as the old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


I just bombed one of my best buds with a MM cob and a pouch of great dane. I made him a little noseburner pipe but it only holds about a pinch. That wss his first pipe. So, I figured I'd get him going on bigger bowls.


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> I just bombed one of my best buds with a MM cob and a pouch of great dane. I made him a little noseburner pipe but it only holds about a pinch. That wss his first pipe. So, I figured I'd get him going on bigger bowls.


It's pretty close!

Now enjoying some Match Nightcap in the same cob...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

C&D Jolly Old St. Nicholas in a Peterson army mount Bent brandy. Tasty now that it’s drying out. 

Earlier it was Ashton Artisans blend in the Bacchus Meerschaum. I’m slowly getting more time awake but not as much as I would like. It’s bitter cold, snowing and blustery today so sleeping wasn’t a bad option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I did receive back my Charatan's make Rhodesian from pope restorer, Mike Myers who Piper recommended. The cost was very reasonable at just $15 to take out the rest of the scorching, and a refinish. Just $7 for shipping. I am very happy.

Thanks again David for the referral. Mike was a treat to work with.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,
> View attachment 236590


That grain is mesmerizing..........:vs_OMG:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

B & B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ashton Artisam’s blend in the Sherlock Meerschaum. Quite tasty. The Latakia in this blend is smooth and while smoky it seems to be quite refined. No biting just pure pleasure. Low nicotine blend all things considered. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying seeing and reading about what you guys are smoking while I work through this cold. (need "cold" emoji)


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I did receive back my Charatan's make Rhodesian from pope restorer, Mike Myers who Piper recommended. The cost was very reasonable at just $15 to take out the rest of the scorching, and a refinish. Just $7 for shipping. I am very happy.
> 
> Thanks again David for the referral. Mike was a treat to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That looks beautiful. Good as new! Happy for you because I know it was really bugging you that gorgeous pipe got scorched.


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Dunny rhodesian. I loaded this pipe and another one on Wednesday afternoon but got sick and couldn't smoke it until Friday evening. Yes, it's possible for tobacco to be too dry!:frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> Enjoying seeing and reading about what you guys are smoking while I work through this cold. (need "cold" emoji)


Hmm, :blah:uke:oke:>


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Andre Malraux: ''Man is not what he thinks he is, he is what he hides''*










Herman Lane BCA.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmm, :blah:uke:oke:>


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh: That works!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Matt_21

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Radice Dublin,
> View attachment 236694


That's a beauty!
You moved quick while I was still deciding whether to ask permission or beg forgiveness.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Matt_21 said:


> That's a beauty!
> You moved quick while I was still deciding whether to ask permission or beg forgiveness.


LoL, I thought I was being reasonable, I actually let it sit 6 or 7 hours to give someone a chance to jump! >


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLBF in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl 067 Bayou Morning.


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in a bc


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a av


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in an Aktinok meer.


----------



## Madderduro

war horse bar in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pulled some PS Luxury Bullseye coins out that have been jarred for a year and smoked them in the Bacchus Meer. These are really tasty now. Probably one of the better bulk products to stock up on. 

Of course I liked it but the Mrs., does not. Funny how things work out that way. She doesn’t like the dog smell. I would wish he would stop licking himself too. Thinks he’s a damned cat or something, but come on. He’s a dog. 

She doesn’t mind English blends but not VAPers? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, wonderful sunny day here in Athens with 12°C.










Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## greasemonger

Plum Pudding


----------



## Hickorynut

Madderduro said:


> purple cow in a av
> View attachment 236714


That pipe is funkadelic cool!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

greasemonger said:


> Plum Pudding


Played ole man from the mountains....yall could be the album cover...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

More Bullseye coins in Bacchus.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Penzance in the Sherlock Meer.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> More Bullseye coins in Bacchus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Champagne InHand said:


> Penzance in the Sherlock Meer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE those meers!

Dave, I agree with you about PS LBF. The little black cavendish bullseye nicely softens and sweetens the blend. Davidoff Flake Medallions is a tastier and gentler smoke than LBF (IMHO) but LBF is pretty darn good and is a better value.

By total coincidence, I was smoking a couple of coins of LBF in my bent apple nose burner when I read your posts.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I was modifying a Svendborg pipe when my wife came and told my about a very interesting film that was about to watch, she told me something about and building and hostages but in the begining i didn't pay too much attention because i was glueing.

_"On which side are we?
With those with badges and guns, the others must be the bad guys
But there aren't wearing any badges, only black uniforms and have automatic guns
They have a name on their back? FSB-FBI-POLICE...something?
No..oh they wearing gas masks and speak english
There will be SAS members and the embassy must be the Iranian back in 1980
We are with english soldiers? after what they have done to us here and in Cyprus?
These are like Police units, now they are the good guys
They will attack to Iranians?
No these inside the embassy are not like the today's Iranians, back then had a Shah and were not fanatics
Oh...Pesrians then
Watch for a guy with a curved moustache, is McAleese he wad a house here in Thessaloniki
He was living in Greece?
Yeah, his son Paul died in battle and his heart couldn't manage to accept it and passed away here in his residence in Greece
Oh..sad, very sad"_










I am smoking Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake while reading about another members of that team.

Bob Curry, 64, known as "Backdoor Bob" 
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/9...iana-Siege-military-army-armed-forces-council
a SAS hero who heroically stormed the Iranian embassy in 1980, served in the Falklands War and provided bodyguard services to Princess Diana has been revealed as homeless.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> LOVE those meers!
> 
> Dave, I agree with you about PS LBF. The little black cavendish bullseye nicely softens and sweetens the blend. Davidoff Flake Medallions is a tastier and gentler smoke than LBF (IMHO) but LBF is pretty darn good and is a better value.
> 
> By total coincidence, I was smoking a couple of coins of LBF in my bent apple nose burner when I read your posts.


That's a beauty David! Great lines, nice grain. Beauty!


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> More Bullseye coins in Bacchus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does anyone know if all the Bacchus are smiling? Yes, I've getting a meer itch that might need scratching after all yalls posts...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> I was modifying a Svendborg pipe when my wife came and told my about a very interesting film that was about to watch, she told me something about and building and hostages but in the begining i didn't pay too much attention because i was glueing.
> 
> _"On which side are we?
> With those with badges and guns, the others must be the bad guys
> But there aren't wearing any badges, only black uniforms and have automatic guns
> They have a name on their back? FSB-FBI-POLICE...something?
> No..oh they wearing gas masks and speak english
> There will be SAS members and the embassy must be the Iranian back in 1980
> We are with english soldiers? after what they have done to us here and in Cyprus?
> These are like Police units, now they are the good guys
> They will attack to Iranians?
> No these inside the embassy are not like the today's Iranians, back then had a Shah and were not fanatics
> Oh...Pesrians then
> Watch for a guy with a curved moustache, is McAleese he wad a house here in Thessaloniki
> He was living in Greece?
> Yeah, his son Paul died in battle and his heart couldn't manage to accept it and passed away here in his residence in Greece
> Oh..sad, very sad"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake while reading about another members of that team.
> 
> Bob Curry, 64, known as "Backdoor Bob"
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/9...iana-Siege-military-army-armed-forces-council
> a SAS hero who heroically stormed the Iranian embassy in 1980, served in the Falklands War and provided bodyguard services to Princess Diana has been revealed as homeless.


That is sad....I salute their service. Thanks for that story Sid...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> Does anyone know if all the Bacchus are smiling? Yes, I've getting a meer itch that might need scratching after all yalls posts...
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


I think so, he's supposed to be the god of wine and partying or something like that.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Does anyone know if all the Bacchus are smiling? Yes, I've getting a meer itch that might need scratching after all yalls posts...
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Bacchus/Dionysus (Roman/Greek) is the God of grapes and wine. He's almost always portrayed laughing his arse off as he's most often eating stuffed grape leaves and drinking wine heavily. A rather happy God.

I've only seen one carving where he wasn't in a full belly laugh. I think he was a bit hungover looking a bit dazed with his mouth closed.

We had a wine store here for ages called "The House of Bacchus." They had all sorts of prints and sculptures of Bacchus throughout the store. Unfortunately that neighborhood turned for the word and they relocated but without thinking that they were less than a mile from Century Wines which is the base station for the Wegman's multistate grocery store chain. They soon were closed for good. 
@Piper. I have a bunch of Davidoff medallion tins. Those are something I should have bought today rather than trying Presbyterian or other English blends. VAPers are the perfect Spring and Summer tobacco when it's too humid or windy to smoke a cigar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Von Erik,


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864 in the new Dunny prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Champagne InHand said:


> Bacchus/Dionysus (Roman/Greek) is the God of grapes and wine. He's almost always portrayed laughing his arse off as he's most often eating stuffed grape leaves and drinking wine heavily. A rather happy God.


Dionysous was a Greek man, the Romans copy him [as they did with thousand of Greek things] and create their god with the name Liber Pater at 200 BC. Greeks were in the today's South Italy establishing colonies from 800 BC, it's called from the as "Magna Graecia" which means Great Greece.
Dionysous was an explorer too, he travelled far away from Greece to Egypt,Syria even to India transfering our civilization to them. The mask that an actor wears while paying in theatre are from him, below you can see some other depictions.



















______________________________










I am smoking Danske Clun Black Luxury while watching Wind River [2017].


----------



## Jankjr

Smoked a bowl of Sutliff Holiday Mix and SPC Potlatch last night while watching the Saints and Eagles game and frying wings for my boys and their friends. Really enjoy the Holiday Mix and should smoke it more often. Sorry, no pics as it completely escaped my mind. 
@Sid.Stavros and @Champagne InHand appreciate the tidbits of information you each share regularly. TY!


----------



## Hickorynut

Tuggle Hall in the Brog152









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoke my first bowl of Wilke Gramercy Park as I do every day in the Charatan round bottom half (pot/pear/...) followed by a bowl of the Ever Evolving English bend in the Bacchus Meer. 

Of course the Romans copied the Greeks. Who else would they copy, certainly not the Persians. Not the Egyptians that were still rivals at the time of Caesar. Not the Hittites or any former dynasty from Asia Minor. I think they respected the Greeks at least the ambitions of Alexander, but they didn’t want to suffer from rivalries from City/States like during the time of the Pelo*****ian Wars. It’s why the made sure to crush Carthage at all costs, same with Israel, when the Jews finally rebelled openly and ended with Masada. 

Most of the grapes that flourish in Italy are indigenous to Greece or Persia. Syrah from Persia is an example and Primitivo, a variety that grows heavily in Campania and across through Puglia is of Grecian origin. In the new world it’s known as Zinfandel. Not my favorite grape, but many new wine drinkers gravitate towards this red to start out with. 

Oracles appeared throughout the Mediterranean at one time or another but we think of the Greek version as the first to give guidance in Politics, Live and War. 

The Romans just evolved into a huge empire that had truly bad rulers but still made things we can’t replicate today. Roman cement being one of the biggest. 

We owe so much to Mediterranean civilization as well as those of Persia, China, and India besides the Meso-Americans. Modern societies just wouldn’t exist without the pioneering ways of all these ancient civilizations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a stanwell 95


----------



## Champagne InHand

Davidoff Medallions in the Northern Briars Bent Bulldog. Such a tasty coin to smoke.

I've been listing eBay items for sale this afternoon. What a tedious task.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Amphora full in my Birtch Warden! Smoking like a dream @MattT!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Sutliff Vanilla Custard in a trusty cob tonight. Microwaved the PG out of it on the advice of @Champagne InHand and then let it rest until it was crispy to the touch @OneStrangeOne. No vegetable green bell pepper flavor and smoked like a dream! I may not give up on aros...

TY gentlemen!


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Amphora full in my Birtch Warden! Smoking like a dream @MattT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I'm glad you're breaking it in!
I won't take credit for how it smokes since it was pre-drilled but, she sure looks good lol

I find the long stem of the churchwarden comfortable. When you hold it and puff it's just in a good spot.

Edit: how do you like the Amphora? I have some and it smells great but, I've yet to try it.


----------



## Dran

It'll take several more bowls to get a good cake built up, first time breaking in a pipe, all my others have been estates, aside from my cobs!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Beautiful pipe, although I think you meant @Matt_21 I was wondering why you left me feedback the other day. Now we're going to have to do a trade, that's the law. Either that or @Matt_21 is going to have to make me one of those sweet pipes in exchange for some DMB jams and gars (that's right, I haven't forgotten, just slow). Or, both...
I haven't forgotten about you either my Canadian BOTL to the north @Scotchpig

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

MattT said:


> Beautiful pipe, although I think you meant @Matt_21 I was wondering why you left me feedback the other day. Now we're going to have to do a trade, that's the law. Either that or @Matt_21 is going to have to make me one of those sweet pipes in exchange for some DMB jams and gars (that's right, I haven't forgotten, just slow). Or, both...
> I haven't forgotten about you either my Canadian BOTL to the north @Scotchpig
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/quote @Dran
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

MattT said:


> Beautiful pipe, although I think you meant @Matt_21 I was wondering why you left me feedback the other day. Now we're going to have to do a trade, that's the law. Either that or @Matt_21 is going to have to make me one of those sweet pipes in exchange for some DMB jams and gars (that's right, I haven't forgotten, just slow). Or, both...
> I haven't forgotten about you either my Canadian BOTL to the north @Scotchpig
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm in. Shoot me a PM when youre ready lol


----------



## Dran

Too many Matt's here

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Dran said:


> Too many Matt's here
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk[/quote @MattT... My addy is on my profile, pm me yours I'm always down for some mutual destruction!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Dunhill ring grain billiard. Enjoying the history lessons and brotherly love!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gawith Hoggarth Brown Flake in a Radice Dublin with a cup of English tea,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greek Hesiod (Acts and Days, p. 311) "Job is not ashamed; it is a shame to do nothing"
That phrase which applies to each one of us is on the embmlem of 206 Aviation Infrastructure Wing (Air Support Management) from 1949.










I am smoking Astleys No. 88 Matured Dark Virginia.



Champagne InHand said:


> Roman cement being one of the biggest.


In 1992, the American physicochemist Martha Bourguignan made a statement at a conference in Boston saying that the mortar of the construction of the coatings of the ancient mines of Lavrio is impervious to radioactivity. 
This is a type of cement that the Greeks used 3000 years before - at least.










Another example of 900 BC.

The behavior of ancient Greek cement during coagulation resembles that of the well-known Portland industrial cement. 
Apart from the tanks of the mining facilities and the water tank of the photo here are some examples: underground galleries, bathtubs, various hydraulic works, bridges, walls, rainwater tanks etc in Greece.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Vintage Syrian,


----------



## Hickorynut

Join me in wishing this PS Luxury Navy Flake a Happy Birthday....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Join me in wishing this PS Luxury Navy Flake a Happy Birthday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Celebrate with fire!


----------



## Matt_21

Balken Supreme doing what ZZ Top sang about. 
... Waitin for the Bus.


----------



## Hickorynut

Breakin' in a new cob.....just kidding. But I did buy a few new ones from Aristocob..









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

Gonna give @Hickorynut's favorite a spin! Haunted Bookshop in a bent apple Diplomat.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Gonna give @Hickorynut's favorite a spin! Haunted Bookshop in a bent apple Diplomat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


My affinity for that blend came from @OneStrangeOne.... 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

Hate to say this, Kinda reminds me of a cigarette... But made with top notch tobacco... Hate to make that comparison, because I've never thought a cigarette tasted good, let alone great, which I think this may qualify as, in my book.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake with a cup of Whiskey Assam









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Hate to say this, Kinda reminds me of a cigarette... But made with top notch tobacco... Hate to make that comparison, because I've never thought a cigarette tasted good, let alone great, which I think this may qualify as, in my book.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


HB has more that just a bit of Burley in it, Burley is the main tobacco in a lot of cigs. When you're dealing with a Burley based Blend and get that cigarette taste it's from smoking too hot, you've got to treat it like a lady! And just like a lady, you treat her right and the reward is incredible! :vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

It wasn't cigarette in an unpleasant way, it was thouroghly enjoyable and smooth, not harsh in the least, so im guessing if I wasn't rubbing her the right way, I was pretty close!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Just enjoyed a quick bowl of DE-Grand Central out of its corn cob pipe. 

I need some warm weather so I can sit back and enjoy a large bowl and not be rushed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 8°C, i went to the bank and the post office to get my ebay items and now back home for relaxation with:










Briar Patch Honey.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mississippi River SR in the Sherlock Meer.









I'm stoked because the Pirating Owl(Harrier) and Odin Meerschaum pipes are coming in the mail today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greek Hesiod (Acts and Days, p. 311) "Job is not ashamed; it is a shame to do nothing"
> That phrase which applies to each one of us is on the embmlem of 206 Aviation Infrastructure Wing (Air Support Management) from 1949.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Astleys No. 88 Matured Dark Virginia.
> 
> In 1992, the American physicochemist Martha Bourguignan made a statement at a conference in Boston saying that the mortar of the construction of the coatings of the ancient mines of Lavrio is impervious to radioactivity.
> This is a type of cement that the Greeks used 3000 years before - at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another example of 900 BC.
> 
> The behavior of ancient Greek cement during coagulation resembles that of the well-known Portland industrial cement.
> Apart from the tanks of the mining facilities and the water tank of the photo here are some examples: underground galleries, bathtubs, various hydraulic works, bridges, walls, rainwater tanks etc in Greece.


The problem with Portland cement is that it requires temp of near 2000F to produce. They burn shredded tires and coke as well as other petroleum products which they didn't have back then and it's a source if major pollution today. If they could figure out how to exactly remake Ancient cement it would help a lot with pollution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Danish Export in a MM Country Gentleman with Kona









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Jankjr

MB HH Old Dark Fired


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> When you're dealing with a Burley based Blend and get that cigarette taste it's from smoking too hot, you've got to treat it like a lady! And just like a lady, you treat her right and the reward is incredible! :vs_cool:





Dran said:


> so im guessing if I wasn't rubbing her the right way, I was pretty close!


:smile2:

Ahem... Smoking GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in Amorelli tall billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Truffle.


----------



## Alrightdriver

Dran said:


> Hate to say this, Kinda reminds me of a cigarette... But made with top notch tobacco... Hate to make that comparison, because I've never thought a cigarette tasted good, let alone great, which I think this may qualify as, in my book.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Perhaps that's why I like haunted bookshop so much. It does have cigarette like quality to its flavor.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline

Rain Rain Go Away....

Hid out in the shop out of the rain, and enjoyed me a bowl of SPC- Mississippi River out of my Stanwell Bent Pot that i won in a contest from @Dran a few months back. I really enjoy this tobacco and this pipe. One day I will remember to bring my phone and take a picture. But the phone takes away from my relaxation and enjoyment!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in I Radice TB oil cured Billiard,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello, not a good morning for me. I didn't slept well last night cause i had to visit a repair shop for my motorcycle [which means unexpected expenses] and Rocky [my canary] has voice hoarseness.










Danske Club Black & Virginia.


----------



## Dran

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello, not a good morning for me. I didn't slept well last night cause i had to visit a repair shop for my motorcycle [which means unexpected expenses] and Rocky [my canary] has voice hoarseness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danske Club Black & Virginia.


Good to hear from Rocky, even if he is a little hoarse. If you had posted any updates I missed them!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello, not a good morning for me. I didn't slept well last night cause i had to visit a repair shop for my motorcycle [which means unexpected expenses] and Rocky [my canary] has voice hoarseness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danske Club Black & Virginia.


What kind of motor bike do you ride Sid. I used to work in all sorts of different 2 wheeled motorcycles from 1 to 4 cyclinders?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

My SP package finally came with my Pirate headed Owl/Harrier. Breaking him in with the Ever Evolving English blend. Gorgeous detail on the bird and it's feathers.

I'm pretty tickled about this pipe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> My SP package finally came with my Pirate headed Owl/Harrier. Breaking him in with the Ever Evolving English blend. Gorgeous detail on the bird and it's feathers.
> 
> I'm pretty tickled about this pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cool. Great choice!


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Dunhill prince.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Rum.



Champagne InHand said:


> What kind of motor bike do you ride Sid. I used to work in all sorts of different 2 wheeled motorcycles from 1 to 4 cyclinders?


I was riding [and modifying of course] sport 400cc [4 stroke] and 250cc [2 stroke] motorcycles, unforgettable moments running in asphalt mountain routes but these days are gone. I have a small motorcycle moving exclusively in town for shopping etc driving ''wise'' because i can not stand another accident because one time barely touched the doors of Heaven. :surprise:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Danish Mixture on a bed of Amphora Full Aroma in a 1984 estate Dunhill root briar apple.


----------



## Champagne InHand

A few different bowls today as the snow piles up. The EEE blend and some Davidoff medallions. One in Bacchus and one in the bird.

I check some of my briars and I have to do some cleaning. Nasty tar will be scrubbed out with cheap cognac. Well $20 that was billed to be like Hennessy but wasn't at all like Hennessy, so expensive pile solvent. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Champagne InHand said:


> A few different bowls today as the snow piles up. The EEE blend and some Davidoff medallions. One in Bacchus and one in the bird.
> 
> I check some of my briars and I have to do some cleaning. Nasty tar will be scrubbed out with cheap cognac. Well $20 that was billed to be like Hennessy but wasn't at all like Hennessy, so expensive pile solvent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds exactly like Hennessy to me

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell/Ivarsson bent apple,


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a stanwell...impressed enuff with this pipe that there's another stanwell on the way....the 95 is a great pipe really enjoying it


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some white knight in the Heisenberg puff pipe of the year. The P POTY.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hennessy Privilege is pretty good. Cognac can be good or really nasty. 

It’s much like acquiring tastes for certain whiskies or rums. 

I smoked the Ramses II. I’ve never smoked a church warden type pipe before. It’s definitely different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Indeed, im just not a cognac guy myself!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Bacchus with 965. Good combo. Cold is setting in with the snow. My wife is supposed to fly tomorrow. I don’t think she will be able too. With tired unpaid air traffic controllers and one TSA line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Chatham Manor in the Brog39....a fixin to start gettin windy and cold.









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece with 17°C.










Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## watchingsmoke

That's a lovely shaped pipe.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Piper said:


> GLP Meridian in a Dunhill prince.


That's a lovely shape. The round bowl and longish thin stem look great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Vintage Syrian in a carved meer,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning from Athens-Greece with 17°C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stanwell Vanilla.


Greetings from Webster, NY. Almost 50cm of snow in the last 24 hours has fallen and we woke to 5F. It will be 0 tonight when the snow tapers off so no viewing of the blood wolf lunar eclipse tonight.

Sherlock and Ashton Artisans blend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron Vintage Syrian in a carved meer,
> 
> View attachment 237264


That's a sweet Meer. I just sold my Dunhill Zulu. I'm biting my lip not to grab a I. Baglar Bacchus I must stand strong.

Stuck in the cave like a bear makes one fall into temptation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

This is from last night. Unfortunately I didn't gwt to smoke it all. Too damp. Plum Pudding SR.
Gonna try it again tonight but try the microwave first.
We got about 18 inches of snow here. Just got in from blowing out the drive. There's still some flakes trickling down. And about -25*C.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the documentary: *Hell and Back Again (2011)* about the life of Sgt. Nathan Harris. Wounded in battle, Harris with PTSD returns to North Carolina and his devoted wife to fight pain, addiction, and the terrifying normalcy of life at home.
Among the names of the fallen soldiers which the films mentions in the end is the Marine Cpl. Nicholas G. Xiarhos, a fellow Greek country man. Was in 2nd Battalion, 8th Marine Regiment, 2nd Marine Division, II Marine Expeditionary Force. After returning from service in Iraq, he changed battalions so he could be deployed to Afghanistan, his Medals & Commendations are: Purple Heart, National Defense, Afghanistan Campaign, Iraq Campaign, Global War on Terror.










I am smoking Rattray's Old Cowrie in a Stanwell, glass of brandy beside me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Penzance in the Pirate Bird. Love this little guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Smoking SPC Potlatch in Babe while watching the game. Hope all the northern brethren are keeping warm! My son heads back to University in Vermont tomorrow...


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> Penzance in the Pirate Bird. Love this little guy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is a cake taker! WOW!


----------



## Matt_21

Trying again tonight. 
Same tobacco, different pipe. 
Plum pudding SR in this cool Whitehall leather wrapped bulldog. 
I gave the tobacco 10 seconds in the microwave. Smoking better so far.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I opened a tin of Presbyterian as I had never had it before. It’s not bad as my first impression but I would not no what type of mix to call it. Mild English. In the buys-choquin small Bent Billiard. Forgot the picture, sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> I opened a tin of Presbyterian as I had never had it before. It's not bad as my first impression but I would not no what type of mix to call it. Mild English. In the buys-choquin small Bent Billiard. Forgot the picture, sorry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't think too much of it at first, took almost a full tin before I 'got it' 
I think that Latakia bombs being labeled as 'English' is somewhat of a misnomer.


----------



## Dran

Matt_21 said:


> Trying again tonight.
> 
> Same tobacco, different pipe.
> 
> Plum pudding SR in this cool Whitehall leather wrapped bulldog.
> 
> I gave the tobacco 10 seconds in the microwave. Smoking better so far.


Every time i think, "1 more pipe to complete my collection" someone throws something up i need.... That leather wrap is sharp!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Every time i think, "1 more pipe to complete my collection" someone throws something up i need.... That leather wrap is sharp!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


There is no bottom too this hole!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Black Sea Sokhoum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Penzance in a Savinelli Dublin,


----------



## Piper

> =Champagne InHand;5557756Penzance in the Pirate Bird. Love this little guy.


Knowing how erudite you are Dave, I assume you were referencing Gilbert and Sullivan's The Pirates of Penzance. :wink2:

Last night I tried SPC Potlatch in a Castello bent egg. Unfortunately, the cold wind kept overcoming my reversing fan, filling the apartment with unappreciated smoke!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Knowing how erudite you are Dave, I assume you were referencing Gilbert and Sullivan's The Pirates of Penzance. :wink2:
> 
> Last night I tried SPC Potlatch in a Castello bent egg. Unfortunately, the cold wind kept overcoming my reversing fan, filling the apartment with unappreciated smoke!


You are quite perceptive. It's funny as I have seen less than a dozen Broadway shows, but my first was in middle school which was the operetta Pirates of Penzance. Then I was taken by the parental units to see Annie.

I have been quite into history of piracy. I have a Jolly Roger on my shoulder, a flag or the same for when swimming or body boarding at the beach and a Helson Blackbeard watch though it's really not "Blackbeard's" black flag.

I'm sure I've never ruined that my family chose to leave England within 75 years of the war of the roses and those that stayed eventually were seen as a threat to the crown and most were exiled to the island of Barbados after 1660 or there abouts. A few might have ended up in Oz or Tasmania, but as people that were skilled in textiles from embroidery to making sure that wool was turned into thread and then into proper fabric, many of those exiled to Barbados were forced one way or another to live part of their life about pirate vessels. Some willingly and some at the point of a sword or barrel of a musket.

Every ship needed trained individuals that could make, repair or salvage sails. Flags have been long used and somebody has to make them, know their meanings etc.

Most rum was actually made in the bigger colonies so these islands were mostly sugar plantations and when exiled you were lucky to be an indentured servant as working cane fields is brutal. We were used to horses, sheep and goats but familiar with flax and cotton.

Do to say that whether consciously or subconsciously I am drawn or intrigued by the History is very fair.

Luckily my direct ancestors made it to the colonies but the others had dangerous lives.

Speaking of Rum, I just had Sutliff Rum and Maple mixed with Wilke Rumcake in a Peterson's army mount Bent Brandy.

To me it was funny that as a young kid, more in the times of my older siblings they had the pump insecticide "Black Flag,@ in those bright orange pump units. Yet many had no idea that a Black Flag, with drawings or not meant that you intended to board and possibly seize a ship. The black flag meant that "no quarter," would be given if the ship that you were showing that "Black Flag," too fired upon you or resisted in anyway. 
Colors, flags, paint all have various meanings throughout history.

Soldiers use grease paint in many combat situations. Much like warriors that used greased based war paint as much for intimidation as anything where many of the same cultures used water soluble powders and paints in feasts and festivals.

We tend to think of gang colors and such as a modern thing but it's as old as people could find ways of differentiation to show or bluff their intentions from afar. Much like human postering, which is mostly done without thinking.

Well I've been puffing much of the day as it was a high of 5F and snowing still. Lake effect. My wife rescheduled her trip to Florida for this Thursday.

I really don't see the point in shoveling more that a narrow walkway when it's this cold and blowing. We have plow contracts but getting to the front door is difficult just like my patio as 3-4' drifts are everywhere.

I'll drink some rum later too. So "Aye!" for now rather than argh and brrr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

18 year old Rattray Marlin Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Phenomenal post Dave @Champagne InHand. Two thoughts occurred to me reading your fascinating post. On the seafaring lore, I wonder if you've ever read the Patrick O'Brien Aubrey/Maturin novels? They are absolutely amazing. Deeply researched and brilliantly written. Better that the Horatio Hornblower novels. The other thought I had was of woad, the blue dye worn by the ancient Britons (called Picts by the Romans) and memorialized in the Song of Woad that we used to sing in summer camp.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have not read those books but would love to look them up. I'm such a reference book guy these days. Reading glasses and older tired eyes makes reading not as fun. Horatio Hornblower was so good, I bought the entire DVD set because I thought one day I could have my nephews or grandsons see what it was like back then.

We were part of the 1066 invasion. Our folk were wool traders [Drapers(English) or Drappier/Drapier(French)], back when Champagne was known more for textiles as it was at a major trade route intersection.

After coming we were given land in NE Yorkshire, where we did our thing. Funny as nobody in the states ever did it again as they were dickered in by that Puritanical agrarian lifestyle of humility though most were Quakers. It's easy to see why they fell into the Mormon thing, at least the ones in my dads direct paternal line and moved down from Ontario after the Revolution/War of 1813 settled down. The patriarch at the time of the revolution moved all about Connecticut, RI, NY and finally settling in Ontario as those times were you are either with us or against us. The most dangerous times for any people that want to keep their own values.

Anyhow I will look the books up. I can still read Kindle, Nook or eBooks for iPad, I just am out of space for reference type books and they are heavy to move too.

Thanks for the recommendations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Oh on the Woad thing. I knew if it. I had a guy slam braveheart as he was a Nebraska guy who thought only native Americans from the plains used face paint. Silly as he’s a Campbell so he should know some of his Scottish heritage. We had loads of Scots marry into the family. Most from the Clan Clackmannon which is in the lower mid area but modern clan names like Davidson, Hunter, Stewart and Bruce/Bruins are all from that old Clan. 

The Campbells I guess can never be forgiven by the McDonalds for some age old slighting. 

As for smoking I lit the bird up with Davidoff coins this evening. I sure wish I could get to a lounge and smoke a cigar. But not in this crazy weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Another good way to get books is Audible. Reads it right to you. Like listening to the radio.
No pipe for me tonight. Came home from work early cuz 2 of 3 kids were getting sick all over. Everyone's stopped and in bed now. I'm too tired to go down and light up.
Maybe tomorrow. I've been thinking of trying another Wilke blend I have and don't think I've tried yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> Another good way to get books is Audible. Reads it right to you. Like listening to the radio.
> No pipe for me tonight. Came home from work early cuz 2 of 3 kids were getting sick all over. Everyone's stopped and in bed now. I'm too tired to go down and light up.
> Maybe tomorrow. I've been thinking of trying another Wilke blend I have and don't think I've tried yet.


Yep when I worked in marketing I liked driving a lot as I checked out as many books on tape, that I could. As media turned to CDs I bought books even if I had to grab one at a truck stop but usually there was Walmart, Sams, or B&N. I always would opt for unabridged when I could. We still load up an audible on long family trips. Everybody else goes to sleep while I listen.

Last pipe tonight was the Ashton Dublin with Mississippi River SR in the Bowl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good news: my pipe lighter finally will arrive to my hands today, bought from ebay.uk but the Royal Mail return it back as "dangerous item'' and the seller manage to send it with another way.
Bad news: 1) Rocky my canary does not want to take his medicine via drops in his drinking water and i have to think another way. 
2) My blood pressure is high 16/10 sometimes and the heart-rate is high due to stress, i started from yesterday taking 2 homoeopathic medicines. I don't want to believe that i had to stop drinking coffee and smoking my pipe. 


















Captain Black Cherry.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sherlock with Esoterica And so to bed. The snow has finally ended. Close to 3 feet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drew Estate Heirloom Cherry in a Wally Frank Rhodesian,


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Drew Estate Heirloom Cherry in a Wally Frank Rhodesian,
> 
> View attachment 237384


I miss DE tobacco. Harvest on the Hudson was the best aromatic Apple there was.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Forgot the picture. Davidoff medallions in my smaller B-C Bent Bulldog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver

Matt_21 said:


> Another good way to get books is Audible. Reads it right to you. Like listening to the radio.
> No pipe for me tonight. Came home from work early cuz 2 of 3 kids were getting sick all over. Everyone's stopped and in bed now. I'm too tired to go down and light up.
> Maybe tomorrow. I've been thinking of trying another Wilke blend I have and don't think I've tried yet.


Totally agree, audible is a fantastic thing.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Alrightdriver said:


> Totally agree, audible is a fantastic thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


So fantastic I can't keep up!
And to keep it pipe related I think I'll smoke a pipe I haven't smoked tonight.


----------



## Dran

At some point tonight I'm going to have a bowl of H&H Vipretti in the 80's Charatan Calabash! Thanks @Piper!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> At some point tonight I'm going to have a bowl of H&H Vipretti in the 80's Charatan Calabash! Thanks @Piper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


My pleasure Joe. I'm smoking Davidoff Flake Medallions in a chubby canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

I'm going to sit back, close my eyes and enjoy PS English Luxury in Varese and try not light my shirt on fire....









Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

In the pipe pouch and going to work with me, 
Haunted Bookshop in a Mr. Brog No. 39
HPS coffee break in a MM Country gentleman

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> In the pipe pouch and going to work with me,
> Haunted Bookshop in a Mr. Brog No. 39
> HPS coffee break in a MM Country gentleman
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I just picked up a couple pouches. A two pipe and a baccy only pouch. Now I just need to go somewhere sos I can use em...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> I just picked up a couple pouches. A two pipe and a baccy only pouch. Now I just need to go somewhere sos I can use em...
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


Most of the time I'm just carrying a pipe from my bedroom to my living room. On the odd occasion that I'm leaving my house overnight, I pack my least favorite pipes in case they get damaged. The pouches carry limited variety so I usually take a couple of tins or jars. So basically I didn't need a pipe case-but it was on sale!


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Most of the time I'm just carrying a pipe from my bedroom to my living room. On the odd occasion that I'm leaving my house overnight, I pack my least favorite pipes in case they get damaged. The pouches carry limited variety so I usually take a couple of tins or jars. So basically I didn't need a pipe case-but it was on sale!


Exactly! (Hand in the air) Guilty!

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Exactly! (Hand in the air) Guilty!
> 
> Sent from: s p a c e


LOL. I should have mentioned that I can't smoke in my office or car. If I could, then I would _definitely_ need a pipe pouch-and I'd be cool!


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> LOL. I should have mentioned that I can't smoke in my office or car. If I could, then I would _definitely_ need a pipe pouch-and I'd be cool!


I can't smoke in my house..... And the outdoors is my office, so I don't really have much choice

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

1st one down, haunted bookshop is even better on company time!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo bent Brandy,


----------



## Champagne InHand

You poor guys. I’m lucky enough to be able to pipe in the Jeep, aros usually. It’s a lease but I don’t want it to stink. Having smoked cigarettes for 10 years you don’t want that stank of stale cigar or stale tobacco so always small bowls. Change the cabin air filter and have windows cracked no matter how cold it is. 

But I usually abstain unless it’s a long drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

I own mine, so i just smoke in the car... Heat to the floor, air set to not pull from the cabin window cracked. Not even noticeable. 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Enjoyed a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced last night (sorry, no pic). While it was sweet and slightly citrusy I detected no perique in this blend. I’ll likely finish off the tin and move on. I’m really loving Escudo and will likely continue to stock up for cellaring purposes. 

I’m considering purchases of Watch City and Peretti’s VAPer and VAPerBur blends. I’m also going to purchase a few GLP offerings based on positive reviews from several forums and Bradley’s reviews on S&T.

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> Enjoyed a bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced last night (sorry, no pic). While it was sweet and slightly citrusy I detected no perique in this blend. I'll likely finish off the tin and move on. I'm really loving Escudo and will likely continue to stock up for cellaring purposes.
> 
> I'm considering purchases of Watch City and Peretti's VAPer and VAPerBur blends. I'm also going to purchase a few GLP offerings based on positive reviews from several forums and Bradley's reviews on S&T.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


I've only sampled a few from Watch City, my favorite by far is the Watch City Slices, I'm definitely a fan of GLP.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

presbyterian in a armellini...good blend very enjoyable


----------



## Madderduro

wo larsen in a stanwell


----------



## Dran

Coffee Break in a country Gentleman. #paymetosmoke







!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> I'm also going to purchase a few GLP offerings based on positive reviews from several forums and Bradley's reviews on S&T.


Smokingpipes has GLP blends for 15% off until January 29th. This article on their website lists their 12 most popular blends.


----------



## Scotchpig

Dran said:


> Coffee Break in a country Gentleman. #paymetosmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


#needashave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Scotchpig said:


> #needashave
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly surprised they didnt say anything to me about it this morning....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Coffee Break in a country Gentleman. #paymetosmoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Looks like a comfortable uniform at least


----------



## Dran

Some days... Depends on how the 25 lbs of gear is hanging. More often than not i go home feeling like I went 4 rounds with butterbean.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Some days... Depends on how the 25 lbs of gear is hanging. More often than not i go home feeling like I went 4 rounds with butterbean.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That's something people who have never put on the gear don't get.
Lots of times the wife will say, "You're tired?" Well, you didn't do anything today."

No, except walk and stand 12 hours with 20lbs of gear on and had the brain in work mode (which is like burning race fuel vs regular...doesn't look different...but, hit the gas and see what happens).


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Some days... Depends on how the 25 lbs of gear is hanging. More often than not i go home feeling like I went 4 rounds with butterbean.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Come on brother. You were a soldier. Just that vest these days weighs 50#. I had no use for them as I generally had way too much weight in a medic bag, but during training and such it was mandatory. Though in my day it wasn't as heavy or nearly as effective. Sort of like Kevlars. Made to give you courage, not to stop a high powered round.

I had a few bowls today.

The Ever Evolving English blend, Davidoff Medallions as I get to the end of a tin and my morning Wilke Gramercy Park with tea.

It's raining now, sealing in the snow to ice. There shouldn't be any weather above freezing after tonight, so I tried clearing a path from the front door to the driveway. Then I cleared what remained in the driveway to avoid a delivery person slipping

I feel you Joe. Getting older zaps you of the strength of a younger man. I've hated moving any firm of snow since turning 40. It's just not fun at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> That's something people who have never put on the gear don't get.
> 
> Lots of times the wife will say, "You're tired?" Well, you didn't do anything today."
> 
> No, except walk and stand 12 hours with 20lbs of gear on and had the brain in work mode (which is like burning race fuel vs regular...doesn't look different...but, hit the gas and see what happens).


Lol. Speaking a gas, I hope to never have to haul around chemical weapons gear (Mopp gear and mask,) or worse having to put it in and try to function at all.

I never thought I would see the day when countries would openly use Sarin or VX and not get glazed over. RIP GHW Bush. In the Gulf War, he and Stormin' Norman saved countless lives by actively stating that use of one chemical or biological, would trigger the use of another.

Unfortunately times have changed. Luckily I'm aging and just enjoy sitting back with a pipe or cigar and hoping that things keep working out. A touch of whisky or glass or three of wine helps.

Yeh, my days hauling gear daily are over. Minus a backpack when traveling but I travel light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Correction... I WAS a soldier... And we had physical training built into our 10 hour days to be able to accomplish that feat... Now i work 12s, have just enough time to go home eat dinner, have a smoke, wash and repeat.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Correction... I WAS a soldier... And we had physical training built into our 10 hour days to be able to accomplish that feat...
> 
> Now i work 12s, have just enough time to go home eat dinner, have a smoke, wash and repeat.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You are killing me brother. Remember this. "Here we go again, same old $hit again,
Walking down the Avenue,
____ weeks and I'll be through!"

Every time you went to training. But it's so dang true. When I worked 12s and finished my last year of college I was like a zombie. I did homework on down time at work but slept like the dead almost after eating a meal. Then up again. Repeat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Smokingpipes has GLP blends for 15% off until January 29th. This article on their website lists their 12 most popular blends.


Stop it! 

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Hickorynut

Matt_21 said:


> That's something people who have never put on the gear don't get.
> 
> Lots of times the wife will say, "You're tired?" Well, you didn't do anything today."
> 
> No, except walk and stand 12 hours with 20lbs of gear on and had the brain in work mode (which is like burning race fuel vs regular...doesn't look different...but, hit the gas and see what happens).


My gear is 47 pounds....and it gets real hot...do I get a prize? Lol...

Sent from: s p a c e


----------



## Dran

You get to be a hero! Im just an armed baby sitter

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

How about a good cigar? Lol @Dran you're an armed babysitter and I'm an armed Walmart greeter haha


----------



## Dran

Only in the 40's today, pipes were a better fit! Tomorrow is supposed to be 55°... Taking something from the humidor in with me!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Curly Cut Deluxe in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## Jankjr




----------



## Champagne InHand

The Ever Evolving English blend to break in Godzilla's Meerschaum. Look at the size of this beast.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Big Ben Bulldog,
> 
> View attachment 237486


Beautiful pipe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Becks ol limey bastard in the 2017 savinelli Christmas pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello hawkbill.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Brown Flake in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## Champagne InHand

SPC Deception Pass in the bird Meer.









This has been aging in a jar for a year and is pretty tasty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in an Aktinok Meer. This is my first taste of Gaslight. It's surprisingly manageable and cool-burning. I can detect the latakia more in the room note than the smoke. But the smoke is creamy, with a wonderful bitter, tarry, unsweetened licorice, aged Gouda flavor and after-taste. :smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> GLP Gaslight in an Aktinok Meer. This is my first taste of Gaslight. It's surprisingly manageable and cool-burning. I can detect the latakia more in the room note than the smoke. But the smoke is creamy, with a wonderful bitter, tarry, unsweetened licorice, aged Gouda flavor and after-taste. :smile2:


I find Latakia much more enjoyable in the Meers. It's weird as I didn't enjoy it as much in the briars but now I like to taste the differences.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> I find Latakia much more enjoyable in the Meers. It's weird as I didn't enjoy it as much in the briars but now I like to taste the differences.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. I'll have to pay more attention to the differences. I'm really enjoying Gaslight in the meer but have yet to try it in a briar.


----------



## Hickorynut

Briarworks Bacon Old Fashioned in the Brog67...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

GLP Sextant in a Dunhill tanshell bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Curly Cut Deluxe in a Kaywoodie Bulldog from the late fifties/early sixties,


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in the Brog48 and Guatemalan.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

Molto dolche in a lane era Charatan rhodisian









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## hawk45

Ashton Artisan Blend. Trying out my DIY pipe holder.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening to you all and thank you a lot for your concern, my blood pressure is still high despite the 2 medicines, i needed some fresh air today to reduce the stress so a visit in a Café was inevitable.










Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


----------



## Dran

CAO moontrace in a Rossi bent pot









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ennerdale flake in the Mark Twain cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Mississippi River


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in Dunhill ring grain billiard.


----------



## Madderduro

first bowl in the nording eyesore...went with purple cow...2" chamber on this ridiculous thing...must admit real nice clencher and its a great smoker...excellent pipe if ur not looking at it


----------



## Dran

Madderduro said:


> first bowl in the nording eyesore...went with purple cow...2" chamber on this ridiculous thing...must admit real nice clencher and its a great smoker...excellent pipe if ur not looking at it
> View attachment 237730


Just turn out the lights!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burley in a Washington Cob with a Forever stem,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Odin with Ashton Artisan' blend.

While installing a new stem I realized I didn't have to do anything to make the Odin. The fact that he's looking to the right says it all. Odin put out his right eye seeking wisdom. He would have to look right much of the time while in Valhalla to observe the feasting. Because he's one eye that worked was his left eye.










I've been really under the weather for 24 hours. The wife's in Florida. I'm just happy to be up for a smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Madderduro said:


> first bowl in the nording eyesore...went with purple cow...2" chamber on this ridiculous thing...must admit real nice clencher and its a great smoker...excellent pipe if ur not looking at it
> View attachment 237730


My first real look at that thing.

Don't change it at all. I can tell you it's the Jackson Pollack pipe. I'd be proud to own that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> first bowl in the nording eyesore...went with purple cow...2" chamber on this ridiculous thing...must admit real nice clencher and its a great smoker...excellent pipe if ur not looking at it
> View attachment 237730


The perfect pipe for poker night!:smile2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

I feel it’s Ennerdale time. Thanks for the reminder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

I'm smoking my second bowl of GLP Gaslight, this time—for comparison with my Aktinok meer—in my group 3 Dunhill bent dublin. This pipe was made in 1980 and is a reliable smoker that I've had from many years. It has a narrower diameter bowl than the meer but is about the same depth. I have to say, it took a little longer to get there, but the flavor is just as rich and complex in this briar as in the meer. Still, this is a lovely blend in any pipe.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ennerdale in the designated Ban Wade straight Billiard. I loved the comment that at it's best Ennerdale is like smoking an interesting tea. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> I'm smoking my second bowl of GLP Gaslight, this time-for comparison with my Aktinok meer-in my group 3 Dunhill bent dublin. This pipe was made in 1980 and is a reliable smoker that I've had from many years. It has a narrower diameter bowl than the meer but is about the same depth. I have to say, it took a little longer to get there, but the flavor is just as rich and complex in this briar as in the meer. Still, this is a lovely blend in any pipe.


Do you have a good cake in that briar? By the looks of it you do.

I'll have to get around to trying some "Gaslight."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

I just had to know why so many codgers smoke CH. Not bad!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Mississippi River SR in the big Meerschaum Dered Pirate Roberts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

My third bowl of Gaslight in a Castello noseburner. Dave @Champagne InHand, I don't let too much cake build up in my pipes but both this pipe and the Dunny dublin are well broken-in. The noseburner has a broader bowl than the dublin. I'm not sure if this accounts for the difference, but in the noseburner I can detect more of the creosote flavor I was looking for. Given how rich Gaslight is, I'm surprised I have no palate fatigue.

I like almost all the latakia blends I have, from HH Vintage Syrian to Drucquer's Trafalgar to several of the GLP blends. My English/Balkan affinity didn't develop until after the demise of Dunhill and Frog Morton but I have no regrets. There's plenty to choose from and I'm not that discerning. I should probably create my own EEE blend LOL.


----------



## Dran

Jankjr said:


> I just had to know why so many codgers smoke CH. Not bad, not great.


Who you calling a codger? Lol. Its definately worth keeping around, relatively cheap, easily accessible, and a pretty nice smoke!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Dran said:


> Who you calling a codger? Lol. Its definately worth keeping around, relatively cheap, easily accessible, and a pretty nice smoke!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Agree! The deeper I got into the bowl the better it tasted. I got the slightest flavor of chocolate with a lot of sweet nutty goodness I assume comes from the burley and Virginia's marrying.

I grabbed a pouch of Sir Walter Raleigh Regular to try as well!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I recommend that everybody make a large jar or Tupperware full of their own EEE blend. I’ve got about 4 oz left of pure Lat that’s settled down over the past year. 

Of course I start and add 2 blends of different PS English blends then I will put in some remnants of Artisan’s blend or an SPC English, some VA flake or a touch of another VAPer. The great thing is that it’s ever changing. When I put a bit of Louisiana Red in I get a bit of Perique that’s a bit too spicy but that’s the learning curve of what you like. I’m glad I have many different bags of the pure tobaccos to fix it how I like it. 

I don’t mind adding some Balkan blends in once in a while when the green glass center bowl of my carousel gets low. It’s a constant learning process. 

I have one 4 oz tin of Frogmorton in the cellar left and about 1# of 965 that I bought in December of 2017. It just burns so quickly than I wish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 14°C [or 57.2°F].










De La Concha Black Magic.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Pirate bird with Penzance in the bowl. Piper has made this combo stick in my mind.









Dog days of Winter here. Waking to 1-2" of snow daily and cold. Single digits coming again tomorrow with negatives the day after.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Sliced Black Twist in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Jankjr

Peter Stokkebye LNF


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 PSLBF in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Meerschaum Sherlock with Dunhill 965 at the back door while we wonder how we will get through the next 3 days. Windchills will drop below -30F. I’m hoping my grape vines do not all die. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2013 PSLBF in a Walther Squashed Tomato,
> 
> View attachment 237926


I know exactly what that looks like by now, but i still gotta open up the thread to look at it every time i see "Walther Squashed Tomato" in the thread preview!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Get to work @Champagne InHand!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Coniston Cut plug in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Matt_21

Some Edward G Robinson in a Crown Noseburner in the snow. Thanks @MattT this was GREAT! First half bowl blew me away. Every puff went through my nose.
I think I'll try more this evening if I get a chance...in a bigger pipe.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Presbyterian Mixture









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

The EEE in the Northern Briars Bent Bulldog. 









Getting dark rapidly. Snowing as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Peter Stokkebye LBF, will be jarring up a couple #'s of this and LNF for science!


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury English in a MM Country Gentleman...earlier was a bowl of Chatham Manor in the Road Town Apple..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a chestnut panel. Waiting for the polar vortex.:wink2:


----------



## MattT

Matt_21 said:


> Some Edward G Robinson in a Crown Noseburner in the snow. Thanks @MattT this was GREAT! First half bowl blew me away. Every puff went through my nose.
> 
> I think I'll try more this evening if I get a chance...in a bigger pipe.


Glad you're enjoying it. Looks as cold there as here in MI though.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Champagne InHand

I had a bowl of SPC Potlach in the Sherlock Meerschaum. The temperatures are starting to drop...

I might actually have to pipe aros inside or hit the garage with the English. I hope this goes away quickly. 

It looks as if a blast of warm Moroccan air has split the vortex up some and NY state may benefit. Hopefully I can avoid this nutty weather killing off all of my grape vines. Their sap should be 3 feet below surface level and with a good foot of thicker icy snow at least the grafts should be fairly safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Coniston Cut Plug in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My new Meerschaum block pipes arrived and inside was a tamper as gift from Hand Made Meerschaum Pipes ,thank you!










I am smoking Michael Apitz Caramelo, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Madderduro

prince albert burley in a aldo velani...cheap baccy is cheap for a reason lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2003 ish GL Pease Samarra in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Champagne InHand

More triple E in the Northern Briars Bent Bulldog. Evil winds and temps are plummeting. I’m going to smoke aros for a bit indoors. 

My wife is due back from Florida tomorrow at 9:45am. I sort of hope they postpone her flight. It’s much too cold to venture out and sit in a cell phone lot. Especially with Allegiant as the cancel and delay so many flights. Plus I need to clean, vacuum and straighten up the house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Land's 1Q in my Birtch Briars Warden!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Castello bent apple noseburner. Hello winter!


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Vintage Syrian









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in a Castello aristocratica (fumé) bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a twin bore, oil cured Radice Bark.


----------



## Dran

Cult BRM in my pre lane Charatan Calabash. Very good cherry aro.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Potlatch


----------



## Champagne InHand

Way too cold for outdoors. Smoking Wilke Gramercy Park indoors in the half egg, rounded bottom Charatan. Brrr.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Cult BRM in my pre lane Charatan Calabash. Very good cherry aro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


You'll taste cherry for the next few bowls. Personally, I don't mind a little cherry ghost. It adds a little je ne sais quois to natural tobaccos.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> SPC Potlatch


The Aubrey-Maturin series by Patrick O'Brian is my all-time favorite. If this is your first volume, you won't be able to stop until you've read the whole set. Perfect piping literature! :smile2:


----------



## Piper

@Dran inspired me to smoke an aromatic, which is appropriate because It's too cold to use my reversing window fan and I need a pleasant room note. I cracked a tin of Molto Dolce, microwaved it 3 x 10 seconds and loaded it into my long-stem acorn. Still a bit damp but smokeable and quite pleasant.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In Murdoch Mysteries tv series the Father Keegan is a pipe smoker.










I am smoking Torben Dansk No8 Midnight Special.


----------



## lapis12

Oh great discussion thanks for creating this thread


----------



## OneStrangeOne

lapis12 said:


> Oh great discussion thanks for creating this thread


You mean this one doesn't meet your approval? There is a very simple solution, don't read it!


----------



## Dran

OneStrangeOne said:


> You mean this one doesn't meet your approval? There is a very simple solution, don't read it!


As tempting as it is to throw shade at the guy, the easy solution is to give his mama's basement dwelling, no girlfriend having, attention deprived/seeking comments not so much as a second glance.... He will tire himself out and move on to someplace else!








Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Flake in a German bent Pot,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Becks ol limey bastard in a savinelli straight grain c, 121 bent pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne Inhand Magic Mix in the Brog152...long work night.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Happy Brown Bogie in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece and Athens with 15°C [or 59°F].










Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 11 Honey-Rum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## mike t

Smoking Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Chacom Grand Prix 309 Canadian.


----------



## Champagne InHand

And so to bed in the Ashton slightly bent Dublin.









Sunny outside but still chilly. At least the winds have stopped.

This particular blend in shag cut isn't great fresh out of the bag but it gets much better as it ages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Bijoux in a Dunny amber root prince.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hardcastle Bent Bulldog with Mississippi River SR. Cooking dinner for my wife and myself. Beef, onions, mushrooms in Pinot noir with thyme. At the end a can of cream of mushroom soup and a huge dollop of sour cream. 
Basic SOS with stew meat but good on a cool night with freshly baked peasant bread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Hardcastle Bent Bulldog with Mississippi River SR. Cooking dinner for my wife and myself. Beef, onions, mushrooms in Pinot noir with thyme. At the end a can of cream of mushroom soup and a huge dollop of sour cream.
> Basic SOS with stew meat but good on a cool night with freshly baked peasant bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you deliver?:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

White knight in the Heisenberg. Happy Friday and go Chargers! Or maybe... we'll I guess.... go rams, but secretly, go patriots. Unless the rams are losing at halftime.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

EGR blend in my newly upgraded MM country gentleman









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Codger Friday sampling Carter Hall and SWRR. After several bowls to compare CH wins in my opinion. SWRR seems to have a chemical aftertaste I can’t tolerate for longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Jankjr

Dran said:


> EGR blend in my newly upgraded MM country gentleman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I need to order a few of those forever stems...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Jankjr said:


> Codger Friday sampling Carter Hall and SWRR. After several bowls to compare CH wins in my opinion. SWRR seems to have a chemical aftertaste I can't tolerate for longer than 5 minutes.


For those of you that don't mind Carter Hall, you should really buy yourself some Chatham Manor. I think it's a better version of the same thing. I think JimInks and I were on the same page with this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

I brought codger blends for the weekend. Half and Half tonight in the Road Town...maybe some Velvet in Varese later..

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne InHand said:


> For those of you that don't mind Carter Hall, you should really buy yourself some Chatham Manor. I think it's a better version of the same thing. I think JimInks and I were on the same page with this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


X2!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Penzance in the Pirate Bird. While making nickel acetate for plating purposes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Natural Dutch Cavendish.


----------



## Hickorynut

Half and Half in the Road Town. I can think of worse views with morning coffee...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

nice hick that looks like a good morning right there!!! having me some pirate kake in the brog 48


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cold morning but warmth, of sorts is coming.

Fired up some SPC Mt. Ranier in the Odin Meerschaum

Most likely this will get blended in the Triple E.







I like Snoqualmie Falls better straight from the tin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> Half and Half in the Road Town. I can think of worse views with morning coffee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I'm jealous. I miss living where there are trees.

Taz 
"An elephant: A mouse built to government specifications." -Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Seraphim Falls (2006) scene
The Indian empty the pouch full of gold coins which has been given to him just to refill it with his pipe tobacco.

_That which is yours will always return to you
That which you take will always be taken from you._










House of Smoke No. 7.


----------



## Hickorynut

Velvet in Varese..... 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a carved meer,


----------



## JohnBrody15

We've got some rain out here in the west. Smoking HH old dark fired in the sav Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Great views of the mountains Hick!

STG Escudo tonight...


----------



## Matt_21

Hickorynut said:


> Velvet in Varese.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Just as predicted. You should buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, beautiful day here in Athens with 66 °F.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in the buckeye tomato


----------



## Madderduro

spc plum pudding in a rattray


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

c&d chenets cake in a karl erik


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been fighting a viral bug. But I had my morning Wilke Gramercy Park in it’s Charatan pope and just now finished a bowl of Peterson’s Irish Whiskey in the Meer Pirate Bird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

GLP telegraph hill in a Stanwell pot, to be smoked sometime between cooking and the game!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Dran said:


> GLP telegraph hill in a Stanwell pot, to be smoked sometime between cooking and the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


How is it? Love a good VaPer!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Giving HH old dark fired another go. This time in the slightly more narrow and deeper savinelli pipa.

Gonna clean a few pipes as well and give them a little whiskey since it's Super Bowl Sunday. Russell's is the strongest I have and I want to use a high proof.

Not sure if I should whiskey my cobs though. I'll have to look that up.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Jankjr said:


> How is it? Love a good VaPer!


I'll Letcha know, when i get around to this bowl it'll be my first.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## Dran

@Jankjr, in addition to my 1st telegraph hill, it's also my first vaper, I like it.... No I love it! Tangy citrus like flavors and seems to be a pretty solid box level... Not a powerhouse, but it lets you know its not playing games.... Could just be that im used to aros.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog to start the game.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish is the Sultan. Super Bored! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Champagne InHand

OneStrangeOne said:


> OJK in a carved meer,
> 
> View attachment 238306


Pretty cool Meer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Creamy and smokey Dan Tobacco Old Ironsides in the savinelli Roma bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS 41 in a Stanwell/Ivarsson bent apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Started the day with Deception Pass which was a mistake. Good VAPer but to vinegar-like for early morning. I finished it and refilled with the EEE blend and that suited my morning much better. In the Sherlock Meerschaum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Started the day with Deception Pass which was a mistake. Good VAPer but to vinegar-like for early morning. I finished it and refilled with the EEE blend and that suited my morning much better. In the Sherlock Meerschaum.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like a shot of Latakia to kick off the morning drive!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Murdoch Mysteries, the typographer was ''one of us''.










Mac Baren Classic Loose Cut.


----------



## Madderduro

beautiful sunny 60° day here in Pennsylvania...perfect for a pipe on the porch! purple cow in a stanwell 95


----------



## Champagne InHand

Triple E in the Odin Meerschaum.









I was near the bottom of my container so I added a mix of PS English blends, some SPC Mt. Rainer, Presbyterian and straight Latakia. It's tasting pretty stellar right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Voodoo Queen on a beautiful day in VA. Taking a break from my studies.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## Rondo

Wishing you all a Happy International Pipe Smoking Day. 
Have a great sip.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Escudo Navy De Luxe









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

And so to bed in the Ramses II Meerschaum. Fitting as I've spent the entire day in bed with a headache. It's just now breaking up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

HPS Buttered rum in a Brebbia Ninja! Great way to unwind after a range day!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in Dunhill prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Flake in a Sunflowered meer,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Walther Squashed Tomato, can’t get the pic to load.


----------



## Dran

Probably won't get to both of them, but I brought along some Carter Hall in a country gentleman, and Maclellan Easy Street in a Mr. Brog 36

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Triple E in the Odin Meerschaum. 








Pouring rain outside and I have a dentist appointment this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,







Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy for a drive south and GH&CO Curly Cut Deluxe in a German Pot for the drive back.


----------



## Dran

Maclellan Easy Street in a Mr. Brog 36, had another packed, but today was too busy at work. I was lucky to get this one in.. Oh well, im all set for an after dinner smoke!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Peter Stokkebye LNF, loaded up yesterday but never got to it. Smoking just fine!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just opened a new tin of Ashton's artisan blend in the Odin Ice storm happening now. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

spc potlatch in a stanwell blowfish


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Key Largo









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

Carter Hall in a country gentleman before errands.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Chatham Manor in a MM Country Gentleman....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Jankjr

STG Escudo. Mighty fine! Need to grab tins of this monthly for my evolving cellar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Dran

Sutliff B-27 in my Grabow bully.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake folded and stuffed into an Aktinok meer.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Erinmore Flake folded and stuffed into an Aktinok meer.


I remember when this pipe was a white, pristine newb.....she's lookin loved Piper!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Champagne InHand

I opened and had a bowl of Molto Dolce in a Peterson’s Army Bent brandy. This is super close to Creme Brûlée as well as another bulk aromatic that I have. 

Decent stuff. But almost too aromatic. Perhaps as it ages and dries it will tame. Quite sweet but tasty most of the way through the bowl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hickorynut said:


> Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Cool Brog.










Blustery cold day here.

Smoking the Triple E blend in the Pirate Bird. Getting frustrated while trying to do a budget watch guy a favor plating a beads of rice bracelet. It such junk that I don't think much of it is stainless steel. Pot metal mix. As I got to electro scrub it looks fine but in the zinc solution thin layers of chrome are coming off the tube sections. Sometimes doing a favor is a PITA when the person sends you junk.

But as Tony Brooklyn showed us: fugettaboutit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Castello bent apple nose burner. Man is this stuff good (especially after a nice dinner out with friends and 1.5 maritinis!).:beerchug:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Madderduro

spc potlatch in a skippy wigwam


----------



## Dran

GLP VA cream in an Italian pot.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

While working hard in some very important cases...










Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in Dunhill prince.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been tinkering with the Ever Evolving English blend today. First adding a couple ounces of straight golden VA. 

It definitely need something else so another ounce of Latakia. This tasted really good, but less like an English than I wanted so final move was a good pinch of dark fired Kentucky. This has made it almost back to where it was. 

I’ll be adding a bit of PS Classic English blend and some red VA and a just a touch of Perique tomorrow as I make some room. 

I’ve had 4 bowls of this today as I cleaned pipes. The Sherlock, Odin Meerschaums first then the Hardcastle and Northern Briars Bent Bulldogs. 

Sorry I’ve forgot to snap pictures. I have been cooking, getting some chores done as well as getting in some Winter-time naps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 59 °F.










Planta Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot.


----------



## Jankjr

Wow, this is great!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I found a very interesting photo, don't you agree?










Motzek Curly Strang.


----------



## Dran

Stepping away from aromatics, kinda. And so to Bed in a Rossi bent pot.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Sutter's Gold.


----------



## Dran

HH Olds tyme swirl in the Dunch Freehand!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Potlach in the Hardcastle Bent Bulldog.









While watching the dog run free in the back yard for 10-20 minutes or so. He, like I have serious cabin fever already.

By the way Sid. How do you like those Planta blends?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, here in Athens we have sun with few clouds and 58 °F.










Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil in a Crown Achievement bent pot


----------



## watchingsmoke

*What's in your bowl*

St. Bruno, used to be made in Liverpool, my home town. The matches are slightly longer than normal called kitchen matches and are ideal for the pipe. A few tunes and a few puffs... luxury!


----------



## watchingsmoke

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Greece, here in Athens we have sun with few clouds and 58 °F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice.


Lovely photo. Your photos always brighten the day!


----------



## JohnBrody15

I just got some pembroke and a bunch of the smelly Lakeland stuff from GH &Co and I’ve got another cold. Hrumph.

I’ll live vicariously through you guys. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS LBF is really hitting the spot today!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

That's a ''Rock Cob'' gift from my friend Rekamepip.










4noggins Britt's Balkan.

@watchingsmoke : Thank you for your kindly comment. :wink2:


----------



## Champagne InHand

PS Praches & cream in the Ramses II Meerschaum church warden. Just sipping. An ice snow passed through yesterday. Very windy today. Gale warnings.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Jankjr said:


> Wow, this is great!


Always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Champagne InHand

John Rolfe in the Rinaldo Bent Dublin.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Mississippi River


----------



## Matt_21

Jankjr said:


> SPC Mississippi River


Looks like a comfortable pipe 
Glad it's smoking well for you.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Maltese Falcon









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Dran

HBS in my BirtchPipes warden.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> HBS in my BirtchPipes warden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Beautiful driving pipe buddy.
Hope it smokes well.


----------



## Dran

Matt_21 said:


> Beautiful driving pipe buddy.
> Hope it smokes well.


No driving! Lol... I can barely smoke a pipe stationary. That's just my heated lounge!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> No driving! Lol... I can barely smoke a pipe stationary. That's just my heated lounge!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Lee has limited my use of her grooming room in the basement (aka my heated lounge) to once a month. :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Dran

Matt_21 said:


> Lee has limited my use of her grooming room in the basement (aka my heated lounge) to once a month. :vs_unimpressed:


Use your car, air recirculation off, air all on the floor, driver window cracked 3-4 inches amd keep your smoke within a foot of the window. Hardly noticeable smell, if you spray Ozium, it's even better.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Use your car, air recirculation off, air all on the floor, driver window cracked 3-4 inches amd keep your smoke within a foot of the window. Hardly noticeable smell, if you spray Ozium, it's even better.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I'm thinking I'm going to try piping while driving again. Only problem is when I need a re-light lol


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland McRaspberry.


----------



## Dran

On deck for today:
Lanes 1Q in a cob, and HH Very Nice in a Dr. Grabow bent bulldog.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Marlin Flake, outside with the dogs enjoying some sunshine!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Matt_21 said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to try piping while driving again. Only problem is when I need a re-light lol


 @Matt_21, I pipe and drive a lot. The bic lighter is the way to go if you want to relight while driving, but I find myself scorching the rim a little more. I think I've mastered the art of keeping your eyes on the road while re-lighting, but I try to wait for stop lights.

Just be careful when smoking pipes in your car if you're a little neurotic and self conscious. In Los Angeles, people are probably thinking, A) At least wait till you get home to smoke your weed in your silly wooden pipe. Or at least get some glass. And B) He's not smoking weed, but his tobacco smoke is getting into my car and he's violating my rights and harming my children.

So....it's rough out here.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Matt_21

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Matt_21, I pipe and drive a lot. The bic lighter is the way to go if you want to relight while driving, but I find myself scorching the rim a little more. I think I've mastered the art of keeping your eyes on the road while re-lighting, but I try to wait for stop lights.
> 
> Just be careful when smoking pipes in your car if you're a little neurotic and self conscious. In Los Angeles, people are probably thinking, A) At least wait till you get home to smoke your weed in your silly wooden pipe. Or at least get some glass. And B) He's not smoking weed, but his tobacco smoke is getting into my car and he's violating my rights and harming my children.
> 
> So....it's rough out here.:vs_laugh:


I've done it a bit. Bic is the way to go. You're right.
I usually smoke on the way home, in the dark after work. So then the flash of the bic throws you off a bit. Not many stop signs so I just do it driving. I try to bring pipes I don't mind a bit of scorch cuz I've noticed the same. Hard to keep steady.

The second part of your post I found funny. Maybe they think it's a new hipster thing to smoke your weed in a wooden pipe lol
Damn hipsters.


----------



## Dran

The hipsters up here are smoking bulk cigarette tobacco out of cobs..... 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Am I unknowingly starting the next hipster trend??!


----------



## Matt_21

well, I was going to take credit when I made my first noseburner 
I'll PM you with a funny story to stop derailing this thread...


----------



## Dran

1q in a cob! On the clock, always makes a smoke that much better!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

C&D Opening Night









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HH Blackhouse









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Matt_21

Just loaded up my little Crown Noseburner with some EGR for the ride home.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece with sun and few clouds, we have 47 °F although we expect light rain in the afternoon.










Ilsteds Own 100 Exotic Taste.


----------



## Dran

HH very nice in a Dr. Grabow bent bulldog









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

HH 10 to Midnight









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Madderduro

c&d black duck in a stanwell 95


----------



## Champagne InHand

Matt_21 said:


> I've done it a bit. Bic is the way to go. You're right.
> 
> I usually smoke on the way home, in the dark after work. So then the flash of the bic throws you off a bit. Not many stop signs so I just do it driving. I try to bring pipes I don't mind a bit of scorch cuz I've noticed the same. Hard to keep steady.
> 
> The second part of your post I found funny. Maybe they think it's a new hipster thing to smoke your weed in a wooden pipe lol
> 
> Damn hipsters.


Seattle, LA. Total tobacco nazis. Before cannibis was legal in CA you could smoke a joint on the street but if you were walking one the sidewalk smoking tobacco where there were stores you would get a ticket.

It's insanity. The millennial kids think weed is the cure for everything because the evil pharmaceutical corps had to be hiding something. I kid you not.

You just have to say..., talk to people from the 60s-70s. If that were true...

Then they say there are better strains. In Vancouver, BC the had catalogs as thick as old, antique SEARS catalogs all with different hybrids. High-Times isn't a new publication.

Funny though in London, Ontario, the only place I could smoke a thin cigar was while riding in my car, which I did, consuming gas the whole time.

Personally I love piping on a slow or long drive. Have a place for the tool. BIC lighter or use a Meerschaum. They don't scorch easily unless freshly beeswax coated. Pipe cleaners u see the drivers seat in an old big Solani tin. Sack of tobacco in the door.

Don't empty ashes until fully stopped. Near grass preferably.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have light rain here in Athens with 45 °F.










Cornell and Diehl Black Cavendish.


----------



## Piper

First bowl in a week. (We had guests.) Flake Medallions balled and stuffed.


----------



## Dran

You're a better man than me David.... If a guest in my house disapproves of my tobacco....there's a super 8 down the road! Guess that's what seperates pipers from cigar guys!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

It is a small town built on the south bank of Lake Ontario in America. The City of Greece belongs to the state of New York and was founded on March 22, 1822. Its name was chosen because of the sympathy that existed at that time with the Greeks, who were struggling to shake off the turkish yoke.
In August 1954 the official, original flag of the city was designed to enhance its Greek character. Its emblem is a circle on a white background, representing the shield of the warriors of ancient Greece. In the center of the circle an old beacon of the area is designed.
The emblem also carries lightning, which symbolizes power and energy. Its colors are the tile, the yellow-gold and the black, shades used in the decorations of the ancient Greek ceramics. As for the city's slogan, it's "Discover the Promise".

https://greeceimages.org/images/?fwp_categories=glimpses-of-greece










I am smoking Peterson Luxury Blend while reading about that town.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bobs chocolate flake in the Mark Twain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> You're a better man than me David.... If a guest in my house disapproves of my tobacco....there's a super 8 down the road! Guess that's what seperates pipers from cigar guys!


Haha... Definitely not a better man. Just one with fewer friends!:smile2:


----------



## Dran

Piper said:


> Haha... Definitely not a better man. Just one with more friends!:smile2:


Fixed it for ya! Nobody ever comes to visit me, so theres no problems in this department for me!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva

LJ Peretti Pride of Loch Lammond in a meer


----------



## Madderduro

finishing up a bowl of mad fiddler in a savi trevi


----------



## Madderduro

spc potlatch in a stanwell blowfish


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in Castello collection shape 55.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

McClelland Tudor Castle









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Hausmarke.


----------



## Madderduro

I'm not a fan of ashton cigars but their pipe baccy ain't bad....rainy day in a meer


----------



## JohnBrody15

Carter hall in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the movie: Der Hauptmann (2017)
based on a true story of Willy Paul "Willi" Herold which finally arrested by the Royal Navy and paid for his crimes.










I am smoking De La Concha Black Magic.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in Dunhill rhodesian.


----------



## JohnBrody15

HH old dark fired in the savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike t

Mac Baren Vintage Virginia in a Savinelli New Art 207


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is present in Athens with 60 °F.










Stanwell Melange.


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Carter hall in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Over the crud I hope!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sid.Stavros said:


> It is a small town built on the south bank of Lake Ontario in America. The City of Greece belongs to the state of New York and was founded on March 22, 1822. Its name was chosen because of the sympathy that existed at that time with the Greeks, who were struggling to shake off the turkish yoke.
> In August 1954 the official, original flag of the city was designed to enhance its Greek character. Its emblem is a circle on a white background, representing the shield of the warriors of ancient Greece. In the center of the circle an old beacon of the area is designed.
> The emblem also carries lightning, which symbolizes power and energy. Its colors are the tile, the yellow-gold and the black, shades used in the decorations of the ancient Greek ceramics. As for the city's slogan, it's "Discover the Promise".
> 
> https://greeceimages.org/images/?fwp_categories=glimpses-of-greece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Peterson Luxury Blend while reading about that town.


The town of Greece, NY is about 10 minutes from my house. It's known for mean children unfortunately and the are also in the Lake Ontario snow-belt.

Having a bowl of HH Latakia flake. Good stuff in the Sherlock Meerschaum. 









Snowing today. Chilly winds to off the Lake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Over the crud I hope!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It's lingering but overall, I'm good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

I hope all who have the day off today are enjoying it. Smoking carter hall in the puff pipe of the year 2018. PPOTY. Made by Heisenberg.

Now that I have some CH on hand, I'm smoking it in a few of my pipes that I feel like I hadn't broken in well enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Dunhilll ring billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 60 °F here in Athens. A new Olive wood pipe is on it's way and unfortunatelly my motorcycle battery is ''dead''.










Davidoff English Mixture.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Road Town









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MattT

A happy but sad day as I light up the rest of the Penzance. Now the hunt begins...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Cloudy codger afternoon....
Half and half in a MM Patriot with Kona.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Champagne InHand

In my Rinaldo Bent Dublin I have been trying to figure out John Rolfe. It’s good but you can’t get it hot or it turns to junk. 

When just dipped I like that apricot taste/aroma. I need to concentrate when smoking this much like the Latakia Flake. It gets really nasty if you draw too hard. Might as well dump your bowl if you get it too hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some white knight in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M. Boswell Premium Burley.


----------



## Madderduro

happy ipsd to everybody!!! I'm starting this day off with dunhill durbar in a parker bent billiard with a vulcanite stem


----------



## Dran

For all the newbs like myself, what's ipsd? Tried googling jt and all i got was info for a school district in Illinois.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> For all the newbs like myself, what's ipsd? Tried googling jt and all i got was info for a school district in Illinois.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


International Pipe Smoking Day, most vendors are having a sale.


----------



## Dran

Thanks Nate! That will have to be how i celebrate my inaugural IPSD, as im still trying to shake the crud, and anything I smoke would just taste like ash, and likely set me back in the recovery process.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Thanks Nate! That will have to be how i celebrate my inaugural IPSD, as im still trying to shake the crud, and anything I smoke would just taste like ash, and likely set me back in the recovery process.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Sometimes a little break ain't a bad thing! Hope you get over it soon.


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill 965 back to back with Match 965.

I think the Match is better .....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Dunhill 965 back to back with Match 965.
> 
> I think the Match is better .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Game, set and Match. Love the head-to-head competition!


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Game, set and Match. Love the head-to-head competition!


I'm just happy (so far) that Dunhill doesn't get to define my smoking pleasure....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## mike t

Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake in a Mastro de Paja OC Media bent poker with some Pikes place 71. Happy IPSD everyone


----------



## Madderduro

trying out sutliff crumble kake in a kaywoodie ruf-tone I just picked up...been smoking more va-pers lately to switch it up from the latakia heavy blends I'm usually smoking


----------



## sugarcane1

How do like the kake? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill dublin.


----------



## Piper

The maiden voyage for my newly acquired 1982 Castello collection greatline. It's a mitt-full of briar but clenches like a mid-sized billiard! Half a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill is smoking wonderfully. I'm using only wooden matches on this baby for now.:smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> The maiden voyage for my newly acquired 1982 Castello collection greatline. It's a mitt-full of briar but clenches like a mid-sized billiard! Half a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill is smoking wonderfully. I'm using only wooden matches on this baby for now.:smile2:


Oh yeah. Thats a beauty!


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> The maiden voyage for my newly acquired 1982 Castello collection greatline. It's a mitt-full of briar but clenches like a mid-sized billiard! Half a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill is smoking wonderfully. I'm using only wooden matches on this baby for now.:smile2:


Sweet Pipe David.

Smoking the Pirate Bird with a bowl filled with Ashton's artisan blend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> The maiden voyage for my newly acquired 1982 Castello collection greatline. It's a mitt-full of briar but clenches like a mid-sized billiard! Half a bowl of GLP Telegraph Hill is smoking wonderfully. I'm using only wooden matches on this baby for now.:smile2:


Gorgeous burner David! Love the grain and the plateau. I see a lot of Castello's I really like, just haven't ever pulled the trigger.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca bent apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Chocolate Cream.


----------



## Madderduro

c&d mad fiddler flake in a naked savi 320ks with vulcanite stem...thinking after it cools down post smoke I'm gunna oil the stem and wax er up


----------



## Madderduro

for the noobs....here's what a qwik wax and oiling does


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> for the noobs....here's what a qwik wax and oiling does
> View attachment 239602
> View attachment 239604
> View attachment 239606
> View attachment 239608
> View attachment 239608


Nice result. Which oil and wax did you use? Hand-polished or buffed? Boxers or briefs (sorry wrong forum).:wink2:


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Dunny prince.


----------



## Matt_21

Some Orlik Mellow Mixture


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Nice result. Which oil and wax did you use? Hand-polished or buffed? Boxers or briefs (sorry wrong forum).:wink2:


LMAO sorry, that one caught me by surprise.


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Stonehaven in a Radice bent Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, we have 60 °F here in Athens but for the weekend we expect rain.










J. F. Germain & Son King Charles High Class.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## Piper

Abingdon in an old antiquari Castello hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MattT

Edward G Robinson tonight. A little too mild for my tastes but smells lovely.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sugarcane1

John Bull. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in a Castello bent apple nose burner.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, unfortunately we have light rain here in Athens with 50 °F.










Hearth and Home L J Heart Burley.


----------



## Dran

HPS vanilla custard in a pre-lane Charatan









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## MattT

Dran said:


> HPS vanilla custard in a pre-lane Charatan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


What do you think about the Charatan? I'm eyeing a lane era one that looks exactly like that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Do it!! I love them, thanks to SOMEONE on here I'm addicted to them! You know who you are

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

"Sipping" 3 Flake Medallions loosely cannonballed in a Castello 55 vergin pot. :smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bobs chocolate flake in the Mark Twain. 58 degrees outside and I'm freezing!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the: Sherlock - Case of Evil (2002) while smoking Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake.


----------



## Madderduro

went out to the pipe shop looking to find replacements for the last two pipes I'm not happy with..a la roca that burns hotter than hades and a bubbled up capri....wasn't looking for anything "fancy"...when I looked this Stefano Santambrogio over I couldn't resist...got it at a good price so didn't over do it too badly...first bowl is spc potlatch and this one smokes even better than she looks!


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> went out to the pipe shop looking to find replacements for the last two pipes I'm not happy with..a la roca that burns hotter than hades and a bubbled up capri....wasn't looking for anything "fancy"...when I looked this Stefano Santambrogio over I couldn't resist...got it at a good price so didn't over do it too badly...first bowl is spc potlatch and this one smokes even better than she looks!
> 
> View attachment 239816
> 
> 
> View attachment 239812


Very interesting and attractive pipe. It has elements of a bent bulldog and a tall apple (?egg, ?pineapple). Love the color of the rustication and the band. And a good smoker to boot! Wow! Enjoy!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a medico


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hobbits weed in the smoke master bard.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Madderduro

prince albert cherry vanilla in a mm country gentleman


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece with 43 °F and a little bit windy weather.










Mac Baren Dark Twist.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 PS LNF in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Smoking the Odin Meerschaum with Ashton's Artisan blend while watching the Carabao Cup final cheering on Manchester City.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Dran said:


> Do it!! I love them, thanks to SOMEONE on here I'm addicted to them! You know who you are
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Yep. It's so me. I have more Charatan's make piles than I have Meerschaum combined. Great smokers and great classic shapes but they are all hand made and the craftsman were allowed to go with the Briars for the best pipe experience possible.

Dunhill bought them out as they didn't need more competition. Charatan were a very North American thing first because of a unique relationship with Lane pipe tobacco shops. Lane finally bought the majority share and any of the pipes before 1982 are certain to be wonderful once broken in. The old Lane era piped are fantastic too as were the older ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Saw this on another forum and it sounded really good, Haunted Bookshop and OJK mixed 50/50 in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> Saw this on another forum and it sounded really good, Haunted Bookshop and OJK mixed 50/50 in a Crown Achievement Pot,
> 
> View attachment 239876


....









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking scene from the film: The Return of the Pink Panther (1975)










I am smoking House of Smoke No. 8.


----------



## sugarcane1

John Bull in a cob general. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Bjorne Viking Apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Triple E blend in the Sherlock Meer tonight. We are having the craziest winds. It will be dead calm only to be hit by 75 mph gusts for 20-39 minutes then repeat. There are some steady winds over 30-40moh but compared to the heavy blasts it just seems average out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen Banker's tobacco.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in Gidget....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Anniversary Kake in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a German bent Pot Pot,


----------



## Piper

Potlach in my new 1982 Castello collection greatline dublin. Still breaking it in but it smokes beautifully in its current state. The wind is so gusty in NYC that it blows the wind into the room and has pushed my reversing fan right out of the window. Still he persist LOL...


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Potlach in my new 1982 Castello collection greatline dublin. Still breaking it in but it smokes beautifully in its current state. The wind is so gusty in NYC that it blows the wind into the room and has pushed my reversing fan right out of the window. Still he persist LOL...


Does that hold a whole tin?.....I like it, especially the grain! :surprise::surprise:


----------



## Piper

In honor of our buddy H.R.H. Pufnstuf @Hickorynut: a full 2oz (not 2 ton) tin of Barbary Coast In the Castello greatline :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

P&C Log Cabin in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the sun returned here in the sky of Athens with 55 °F. My new Olive wood pipe arrived and i bought a new battery for my motorcycle.










4noggins Catamount, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I think I have tweaked my triple E enough to leave it alone as I smoke through these new 6 ounces. I’ve been testing the blend over the last few days minus the past 36 hours which has been strictly aromatics because we had that crazy windstorm. I didn’t dare sit by a door cracked partially open with direct gusts coming at me with wind over 75mph. 

I do need to go out and look for missing shingles or any cracked or missing siding, but it’s been snowing overnight. I won’t be able to completely check the roof until some light wind gusts or it melts off or we get a water spot on the ceiling. Hopefully we none of that later. 

I still have yet smoke a bowl out of my big Bacchus yet. I was saving it for something special. I guess now that I have the triple E down, I can safely load up a few bowls. 

I have a lot of pipe cleaning to do sooner rather than later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

15 year old GL Pease Samarra in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Jankjr

First pipe in 10 days due to a terrible seasonal sinus infection. Time to break in the new Old England pot with some CH.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burly Flake #5 in a Radice bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in Amorelli tall billiard.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I had some Becks ol limey bastard in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. I must’ve deleted the pic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Guilty Pleasure.


----------



## Gummy Jones

nothing atm but by dinner time it will be chickpea curry

harr harr harr

thank you, youve been a great audience


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice twin bore,


----------



## Dran

HPS rum and maple in a Brebbia









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Not sure if my sinuses were still off yesterday but I got the faintest taste of floral notes from the Carter Hall loaded in the restored estate. Tonight, SP Potlatch loaded to finish off any potential lakeland ghost that may be lingering. Love the sweet, spicy and smokey twang of this mix!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth American Black & Brown.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Anniversary Kake in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Piper

Telegraph Hill in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

I'm filling my pipes with less tobacco to keep the smokes to under an hour. This way, I can smoke more blends per day (BPD). Of course, tomorrow I'll probably forget my plan and smoke one huge bowl! This one is Haddo's Delight in a Dunny dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have a big fest here, the Tsiknopempti. You can call it like ''Barbeque Thursday'' due of the heavy smell of the grilled meat [called "Tsikna" here] which is in the air.
http://greece.greekreporter.com/2018/02/08/sizzling-tsiknopempti-customs-across-greece/
Out in the streets and the balconies, inside the stores or the companies every Greek is celebrating, "Houaaaaaa" [is like the American Yeeehaaa"] to you all.










After honouring the tradition i am smoking McClelland grand orientals Drama Reserve.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a carved meer,







This blend definitely does better in a Briar that's been conditioned with a VaPer Blend.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Black Cavendish Danish Style.


----------



## JohnBrody15

This is a late entry, yesterday afternoon, some white knight in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Esoterica Stonehaven in a Radice bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Big & Burley in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens of Greece with 62 °F.










Davidoff Brazil.


----------



## Matt_21

Just smoked some Captain Black Royal @Dran style (in the car). Waiting for kid 2 to do her dance class.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in the ugly nording


----------



## Madderduro

spc potlatch in a stanwell


----------



## Madderduro

wo larsen in a kaywoodie


----------



## gtechva

C&D Big n Burley for the inaugural bowl in the Doodler


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, Ennerdale in the Mark Twain cob, and carter hall in the twisted sister.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in a johs


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Peter Rasmussen Black Label while reading:

_The Armistice with Germany was signed by 5:00 a.m., local time, but it would not come into force until 11:00 a.m. Gunther's squad approached a roadblock of two German machine guns in the village of Chaumont-devant-Damvillers near Meuse, in Lorraine. Gunther got up, against the orders of his close friend and now sergeant, Ernest Powell, and charged with his bayonet. 
The German soldiers, already aware of the Armistice that would take effect in one minute, tried to wave Gunther away. He kept going and fired "a shot or two". When he got too close to the machine guns, he was shot in a short burst of automatic fire and killed instantly at 10:59 a.m._


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peretti RCTR









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunny prince.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Robert Mc Connell Latakia Flake.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in Varese with some Iron Bean.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Jankjr

Breaking in the new Stanwell with some Marlin Flake. I'm not using the charcoal filter. Anyone else smoke these filterless? Was thinking the Savinelli 9mm balsa filter may be a good option?


----------



## MattT

Enjoying the last of my EP Stonehaven in the Roma.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> Breaking in the new Stanwell with some Marlin Flake. I'm not using the charcoal filter. Anyone else smoke these filterless? Was thinking the Savinelli 9mm balsa filter may be a good option?


I have a few filter pipes, I gave up on the filters pretty quickly. I liked the balsa better than the charcoal, it just got to be more of a pain than it was worth to me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a German Pot,


----------



## restomod

Peter Stokkebye Optimum in the Dr Plumb


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 62 °F here in Athens.










4noggins in the above Rock Cob [by Rekamepip].


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Scotty's Trout Stream in the good old MM Legend!









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

I tried to smoke some HH Latakia flake, but it’s too darn cold to enjoy it. I need Spring to come. Anything that doesn’t feel close to zero!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

SPC Potlatch in the English pot


----------



## Hickorynut

Brrrrr...chilly outside. I'll stay in with some Chatham Manor in the Brog39 with a fresh cup of Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Peterson 3P's









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Chocolate Cream.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finally some snow to even out that freezing cold and blasting wind. I was able to get a couple bowls of Gramercy Park and John Rolfe. I was prepared to smoke these indoors if it had to be. 5-8” of snow expected today. 

My last dental trip for a bit. I had a lower jaw appliance made to give me some bite after the Nica abscess and then my bottom left molar exploding from uneven bite. I’ll just be using this for eating but missing the big molars on the bottom severely affect how you chew your food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

akpreacherplayz said:


> Peterson 3P's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Great looking pipe.

Which Clan's tartan is that? Is it just something Peterson sends out? Do Irish clans even have specific tartans? I know it's more of a modern thing as kilts we're made from whatever dyes local wool merchants could get ahold of in the olden days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for the drive home,
Burley Flake #5 in a Washington Cob 
Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin 
Coniston Cut Plug in German Pot 
Mac Baron Stockton in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Loading up for the drive home,
> Burley Flake #5 in a Washington Cob
> Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin
> Coniston Cut Plug in German Pot
> Mac Baron Stockton in an Il Ceppo Brandy


Nathan, how long is your commute LOL?


----------



## Dran

Attempting to have some GLP Key Largo in my new Falcon, smoking from this pipe is lime trying to drink a milkshake with a coffee stirrer









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Attempting to have some GLP Key Largo in my new Falcon, smoking from this pipe is lime trying to drink a milkshake with a coffee stirrer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Is that how they are, or should it be sent back? Now I'm thinking twice about looking for one.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Its got a huge ball of gunk in the bit. Probably a great pipe new, but i got this one used from fleabay, sold used (as is), so no sending it back.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Champagne InHand said:


> Great looking pipe.
> 
> Which Clan's tartan is that? Is it just something Peterson sends out? Do Irish clans even have specific tartans? I know it's more of a modern thing as kilts we're made from whatever dyes local wool merchants could get ahold of in the olden days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a friend made that pipe and surprised me with it!

Aren't Tartans Scottish?

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Preparing tax stuff for my CPA. Smoking Stonehenge in the Castello greatline dublin makes it a lot more pleasant.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Bengal Slices in the Savinelli









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Champagne InHand

Davidoff English mixture courtesy of Piper. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Narrow Bridge in a Dr Grabow I like to say is in grabber blue colors.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, how long is your commute LOL?


Six hour drive this time ✌


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Davidoff English mixture courtesy of Piper. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A poor substitute for your EEE mixture but hope you enjoy it.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square folded and stuffed in a Castello chubby canadian (no offense @Matt_21:wink2. It's so cold outside my wife is letting me smoke without my window vent fan.:thumb:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipeshop.net Premium Mixture No1.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> GLP Union Square folded and stuffed in a Castello chubby canadian (no offense @Matt_21:wink2. It's so cold outside my wife is letting me smoke without my window vent fan.:thumb:


Great pic! And no offence taken. I've been losing weight! Lol


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell Northwoods in an MM Cob late last night. First smoke in the kitchen at the new house. No cigars in this house, but pipe aro's in the kitchen should be fine since there's a hood fan that vents outside.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowley's Best in the Road Town....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot,


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff chocolate mousse in the mystery estate @Matt_21 passed along to me. Great dessert smoke after lunch.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Sutliff Apple in the Ronaldo. A pound of Apple and Mango showed up today.

Not much Apple. More like tart apple pie shadowing some decent tobacco. Used the microwave for about 20 seconds.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Presbyterian in a MM Shire Cobbit









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 66 °F and after the morning shopping [tobacco, pipe cleaners, flowers for my wife] it's time for:










J.M. Cherry Smash.


----------



## msmith1986

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, we have sun and 66 °F and after the morning shopping [tobacco, pipe cleaners, flowers for my wife] it's time for:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.M. Cherry Smash.


It's always cool to hear when you smoke something from my neck of the woods. I live about 40 minutes from Boswell's shop, they're just up Route 30 on the other side of Gettysburg from me.
I haven't tried the cherry smash though. What are your thoughts on that blend?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&R Two Timer in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLBF in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, Penzance in the savinelli bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in an Andrea Gigliucci acorn with long stem.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

McClelland Frog Morton on the Bayou in a Comoy's Brompton









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club White Roses.



msmith1986 said:


> I live about 40 minutes from Boswell's shop, they're just up Route 30 on the other side of Gettysburg from me.
> I haven't tried the cherry smash though. What are your thoughts on that blend?


40 mins only? Lucky guy!
As for the Cherry Smash i find it excellent. I love tobaccos with rum-cherry-cognac-blueberry flavour and i have about 35 pipes ''dedicated'' especially for this category. If you don't want to buy the tin then get 1oz for a test, i think you will find it great.


----------



## Dran

Brought. Acouple with me to work today, hope to find the time to enjoy them. 
CAO Bella Vanilla in Dr. Grabow Bent Bulldog
McClellan Oriental Cav in MM country gent

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Triple E in the Northern Briars Bent Bulldog.









Finally some temperatures above freezing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Macclelland oriental cavendish in a MM country gent!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLNF in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## ebnash

2012 H&H Marble Kake courtesy of @OneStrangeOne

Nathan gifted me some aged samples last year. This is the 1st pipe smoke I've had in ~6 months and it amazing.

Thanks Nathan!


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> 2012 H&H Marble Kake courtesy of @OneStrangeOne
> 
> Nathan gifted me some aged samples last year. This is the 1st pipe smoke I've had in ~6 months and it amazing.
> 
> Thanks Nathan!


We've missed you around her Erik. Love your tamper BTW!:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&R Two Timer in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## JohnBrody15

White knight in the savinelli straight grain c.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Dr. Grabow bent bulldog with CAO Bella Vanilla. Just when you thought my tastes were maturing.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> We've missed you around her Erik. Love your tamper BTW!:smile2:


I've missed enjoying the pipe tobacco, so I'm going to have a bowl occasionally as long as it doesn't impact my cycling.

I actually used a proper tamper. My fingers were greasy because I was tearing down one of my bikes on rainy day. That's why I was smoking the cob. I found the baggy of tobacco from Nathan on my work bench and it triggered an unplanned smoke. So relaxing and enjoyable. Luckily, I wasn't able to sell much of my pipe gear last year so I am well equipped.

Good to hear from you, David. I'm still looking forward to a nice weather day to fire up that Solomon Cuaba you gifted me last year.


----------



## Hickorynut

akpreacherplayz said:


> McClelland Frog Morton on the Bayou in a Comoy's Brompton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


That's a big Bayou...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Hickorynut said:


> That's a big Bayou...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Lol

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

This afternoon C&D Burley #1 on a bed of Solani ABF in a Dunhill shell bent billiard. The vulcanite stem looks more oxidized in the photo than in real life.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Union Square in a Dunhill apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> This afternoon C&D Burley #1 on a bed of Solani ABF in a Dunhill shell bent billiard. The vulcanite stem looks more oxidized in the photo than in real life.


In lieu of a buffer, A magic eraser will take care of a lot of that, you can also use a small amount of toothpaste, just rub it in well with your fingers and rinse off. I'm sure you already know about Obsidian oil and chapstick for after you get the oxidation off.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Now smoking GLP Union Square in a Dunhill apple.


That is a beautiful pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

this is a pretty good blend...its a bit tame but all the tobaccos come into play none really overpowering the other...perique is the main player thou nice and peppery throughout...smoking in a karl erik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden Glow from 2013 in the Heisenberg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48 and Guatemalan....sorry I haven't been around as much....but rest assured ima burning some bowls 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

c&d kajun kake in a briarworks tomato


----------



## JohnBrody15

More golden glow in the Heisenberg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice bent Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello, i couldn't post yesterday because was "Clean Monday" in Greece.
http://greece.greekreporter.com/2014/03/02/clean-monday-everything-you-need-to-know/
Α great feast in which we eat specific food, we drink and dance plus fly the kites especially if we are in a country place, an example:










I am smoking Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent Pot with a cup of Costa Rican


----------



## Madderduro

one of my favorites in a leonessa


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Dunny prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in the same Dunny prince. Phenomenal smoker.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Father Orin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Brigadier Sherman's March in MM Patriot Cob...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

spc potlatch in a bc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Washington Cob while mowing, provided I can get the mower to start this time, new battery so it should.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 58 °F here in Athens.










McClelland 620 Mocha Black.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in the Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Madderduro

I need to get seven stanwell 95s


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in a Patriot Cob...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

HPS Coffee Break in the falcon with a Dublin bowl attached. 2 hours a whole bag of cleaners and boiling water, she's back in service









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a 2004 group 6 Dunny rhodesian. To properly pull this off I should really have a tweed jacket, a glass of scotch and a Golden Retriever. :smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

From yesterday, Sam Gawith Golden Glow in the twisted sister.

Then I had some stonehaven in the savinelli pipa.

Not my best photograph work.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Haunted Bookshop in the Falcon with.... The leaf bowl, really liking how this pipe smokes, definately a dryer smoke... And cooler.... Idk... I've never really felt like im drawing "hot" smoke... But yeah... I guess cooler is applicable..









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I’ve been switching between the triple E, getting constantly update. I just put some of the Davidoff English Mixture and the remnants from the Ashton’s artisan blend into the bowl. That and smoking the fruitier Sutliff aromatics as I can smoke them indoors and after a windy gale force day tomorrow, 5th in 3 full weeks the cold will be back for another week. 

Sutliff mango is a winner. The Apple is okay. More Apple fritter. I’ll blend in some wilke Scottish blend that tastes of pastry and it will be just fine. I still start the day with Wilke Gramercy Park. I have a good pound and a half left. 

Even with cigar season opening up. My wife commented how bad my cigar smelt after walking the dog. That’s nice because she doesn’t mind me smoking the aros inside without standing by the door cracked open. She’s even okay with Lat, blended English with just a window cracked open. Always good to have steps towards tobacco acceptance indoors. I don’t mind smoking cigars while walking the dog. He and I both get more exercise that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danish Mixture Sungold Hausmarke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Samarra in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in the ss


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Castello greatline.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying some wilke rumcake in what I've been calling a Dublin but I believe it's actually a Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 61 °F, i just returned from the market [i bought hydraulic accessories which means i have a lot of work in the afternoon] and now back home for:










Ilsteds Own Cedros Handblended.


----------



## Madderduro

Greece always seems like it has great weather with occasional rain...here in Pennsylvania it was 74° and beautiful yesterday and today its presently 43° and windy...they say if you don't like the weather here wait 15 minutes and it'll change....smoking out of a jm boswell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Bare Vaniilla Cream Loose Cut.


----------



## Piper

Last night, Haddo's Delight in a Castello shape number 10 nose burner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Stanwell Flame Grain,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Madderduro

not bad for a aro...when I cracked the tin open it was cringe worthy but you can actually taste tobacco...ashton makes some pretty decent blends imo...smoking a bc astral


----------



## Madderduro

they say don't smoke latakia by itself it needs to be blended....I disagree its awesome all alone!! sutliff latakia in a karl erik


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a shape 55 Castello vergin. Drinking Argosy Champagne Darjeeling iced tea with half a tsp of pure cane sugar.:wink2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Cordial.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JohnBrody15

About to polish up the ol boots while enjoying some Dan Old Ironsides in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

McClelland Best of Show in a Dunhill prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Patton's Moe's Confetti.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Washington Cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Once upon a time there was an old Greek song of T.Demetreades at 1927 named ''Μισιρλου'', later another Greek the N.Roumbanis sing it in America at 1941. 
Richard Anthony Monsour (May 4, 1937 - March 16, 2019) aka Dick Dale took it and made a revision, the ''Misirlou'' at 1963 which all of us listened it at 1994 in a movie, was the soundtrack of Pulp Fiction!






I am smoking Seasons Spring time while hearing all the versions.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Becks ol limey bastard in the savinelli straight grain c. Listening to the Ron Burgundy pod cast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke

Stonehaven in a MM cob









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> Stonehaven in a MM cob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


You don't waste time do ya? Right to the good stuff:grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke

Deuce Da Masta said:


> You don't waste time do ya? Right to the good stuff:grin2:


Had to see what all the fuss was about. They weren't wrong. This stuff is tasty

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

TexaSmoke said:


> Had to see what all the fuss was about. They weren't wrong. This stuff is tasty
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Oh I know it, I kept a little bit for later.... I dont smoke a pipe all to often any more but when I do I want something I know I will enjoy.


----------



## Piper

HU Makhua in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClleland 221b series Honeydew.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a Washington Cob,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Dran

Little 1q on the clock in a Rossi bent pot! Love this pipe! Great clencher









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Slow day, H&H olde tyme swirl in a Brog #39









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a German Pot,


----------



## Jankjr

Escudo, coffee w/ heavy cream and the Pixies


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois in a Savinelli Dublin,


----------



## Dran

@OneStrangeOne, the chamber is only about half the depth of the total bowl, there's a good bit of threading to connect the all briar bowl to the aluminium. @Piper, @JohnBrody15, Defineately a cooler dryer smoke, though its gurgling like crazy as I chose the gooeyest tobacco i have, Molto Dulce, to expedite a cake forming. Tons of gurgle, but none of that oh so delicious water is splashing on my tongue!! The flavors are mostly scorched wood, as this is a first run. Super easy clench and I see a lot of promise once we build some resin up!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tobac Manil Semois in a Savinelli Dublin,
> View attachment 242018


Nathan, that is a gorgeous pipe. I don't recall seeing it before. :vs_cool:

I'm smoking Inns at Court in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> @OneStrangeOne, the chamber is only about half the depth of the total bowl, there's a good bit of threading to connect the all briar bowl to the aluminium. @Piper, @JohnBrody15, Defineately a cooler dryer smoke, though its gurgling like crazy as I chose the gooeyest tobacco i have, Molto Dulce, to expedite a cake forming. Tons of gurgle, but none of that oh so delicious water is splashing on my tongue!! The flavors are mostly scorched wood, as this is a first run. Super easy clench and I see a lot of promise once we build some resin up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Good stuff. And it's probably easy to unscrew the bowl and dump the gurgle?


----------



## Dran

JohnBrody15 said:


> Good stuff. And it's probably easy to unscrew the bowl and dump the gurgle?


Old habits die hard though, i dumped the ash without unscrewing the bowl and soaked the bottom layer of baccy.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Castello bent apple nose burner. Despite their abbreviated length, these "brucianaso" pipes have full sized bowls with thick walls and smoke great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, that is a gorgeous pipe. I don't recall seeing it before. :vs_cool:
> 
> I'm smoking Inns at Court in a Castello bent egg.


Yeah, it's one of the ones that I have dedicated to McClelland Orential's. Time to move on, I've got another that I'll leave dedicated until I actually run out of McC Orential


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lane BCA Black Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Two Timer in a Radice Twin Bore


----------



## Champagne InHand

Plenty of smoking. I’ve become very pleased with the Sutliff mango is quite a few pipes. You just have to smoke it very slowly and there’s plenty of mango throughout the smoke. 

I’ve been enjoying the latest incarnation of the EEE. I need to clean some pipes. The never ending story. 

I’ve been using Q-Tip to soak up and nasty unpleasantness in the Meerschaum pipes followed by insertion of a clean pipe cleaner. To smoke a Meer multiple times leaves it very dirty. 2x max for me. 

I still haven’t initiated big Bacchus as I have decided which tobacco to use in him yet. 

Decisions decisions. 

My John Rolfe seems to be losing its apricot as it ages. Bummer as I really liked it for awhile. 

I should have bought more Artisan’s blend. That’s good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill durbar in a armellini...turned out to be a really nice day out....may have to smoke another


----------



## Madderduro

c&d mad fiddler flake in a rattray stone of scone 19


----------



## akpreacherplayz

PS LBF









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## restomod

Nice temps for once! SG Kendal Cream in an old Grabow


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Dran

HPS rum and maple in the lane era Charatan Rhodisian!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a shape 55 Castello vergin. Drinking Argosy Champagne Darjeeling iced tea with half a tsp of pure cane sugar.:wink2:


Jim is missed....great reference David!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## TexaSmoke

Some 15+ year old Lane Crown Achievement from @ScottyB
Fine choice, indeed.









Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of Coniston in a German Pot,


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Tuggle Hall in the Britannia...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Up next, Burley Flake #5 in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Dran

HPS Vanilla Custard in the Dr. Grabow bent bulldog.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani Grün Blend 127.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Breaking in big Bacchus with Ashton Artisans blend.









Appliance delivery day. Oh not fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Heisenberg bent Dublin,


----------



## Peapaw

Champagne InHand said:


> Breaking in big Bacchus with Ashton Artisans blend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliance delivery day. Oh not fun.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought you might enjoy seeing this (maybe IDK) or at least tell me a little bit about the character. My wifes grandpa passed it fown to her.























Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Champagne InHand

He looks like a Turkish gentleman that perhaps lived in the mountains with that warm hat. They probably can’t make them any longer because most Mountain people are Kurds and they have been fighting for an independent Kurdistan for a long, long time. 

That or a fisherman but the hat looks more like cold weather gent. 

Very cool though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Brog48. Happy Friday!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill shell bent billiard. This is the pipe I described in the Techniques for Proper Pipe Cleaning thread. I scraped several tablespoons of cake out of the bowl this morning and it now smokes much better.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line freehand dublin.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello shape 55 sea rock, with black coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2017 Stonehaven in a Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Piper

C&D Bijoux in a Baldi freehand.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> C&D Bijoux in a Baldi freehand.


Wow....don't remember seeing that one David....she's got some curves!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Wow....don't remember seeing that one David....she's got some curves!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thanks Kevin. She's a handful!

Smoking some Stratford in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

c&d black duck in the buckeye tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

schmokin the rossi now


----------



## Madderduro

war horse in the brog 48


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Washington Cob with rattlesnake,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enmerdalein the unidentifiable briar.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> OJK in a Washington Cob with rattlesnake,
> View attachment 242468


Nathan, glad you weren't preoccupied tamping or relighting before you took the next step!:vs_OMG:


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Piper said:


> Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


How do you like that Scottish blend? I am considering getting some Scottish blend but I was thinking about buying Wilke. They use their Scottish blend as a base for many others.

I know 965 is considered a Scottish blend and I enjoy what little I have left. My only complaint would be that it burns quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> How do you like that Scottish blend? I am considering getting some Scottish blend but I was thinking about buying Wilke. They use their Scottish blend as a base for many others.
> 
> I know 965 is considered a Scottish blend and I enjoy what little I have left. My only complaint would be that it burns quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave, Davidoff Scottish Mixture is nice enough. There is more whiskey in the tin note than in the taste. It's pretty mild and pleasant but, frankly, a bit nondescript. Haddo's Delight has more flavor and I have a feeling Wilke would provide more bang for the buck. Davidoff Flake Medallions, which I know you like, are my favorite of the navy roll genre-so this is nothing against Davidoff blends in general.


----------



## Madderduro

c&d pirate kake in a briarworks tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Jankjr

Esoterica Penzance from @Deuce Da Masta

Aged and smooth. Seems like a more refined version of SPC Potlatch.

Mighty fine!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> Esoterica Penzance from @Deuce Da Masta
> 
> Aged and smooth. Seems like a more refined version of SPC Potlatch.
> 
> Mighty fine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have not smoked Penzance but I think Drucquer & SonsTrafalgar is a more refined version of SPC Potlach too. And I like Potlach!:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Smoking GLP Quiet Nights in a Baldi bent apple. I've put tape on the bit which makes it much easier to clench but I'll post on that separately.


----------



## Jankjr

Piper said:


> I have not smoked Penzance but I think Drucquer & SonsTrafalgar is a more refined version of SPC Potlach too. And I like Potlach!:smile2:


D&S Trafalgar is on my shortlist based on your review from a few months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Just a touch of Vermont Maple Cavendish in the Rinaldo Bent Dublin. Enjoyable before bed smoke. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Billy Bud
Haunted Bookshop 
1792
Chatham Manor, pouched


----------



## Jankjr

^^^This^^^ setup reminds me I am but a piping amateur.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ennerdale, not "Enmerdalein," which is how I typed it out last time. And that's not even an autocorrect, that's just a bizarre typo. Shame on me and my piperly writing skills.

Ennerdale in the Saint Nick. (I'm taking a loose approach on ghosting and trying this stuff in different pipes)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Peterson's Irish whiskey in the Meerschaum Ramses II.









Sunny but chilly. Brrr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Stokkebye LBF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Jankjr said:


> ^^^This^^^ setup reminds me I am but a piping amateur.


Just an old work pouch, all the 'finished' surface separated and now it's kinda like a swade. :frown2: still does what it's supposed to though.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Country Squire Hunting Creek in an MM Rob Roy









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Madderduro

got me a big ole calabash today lol these things are ridiculous...smoking a bit of black cavendish


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Baldi bent apple. Using dry vinyl tape as softee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the cloudy Athens with 14 °F. I was ''out of forum'' in vacations due to the celebration of our 1821 Independence War against the turks, i came back with some Cafe pipe smoking and country photos.










Amphora Full Aroma.


----------



## Madderduro

spc potlatch in the nording eyesore


----------



## Piper

GLP Robusto in Castello sea rock shape 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Flake - 633 in a Dunhill prince.


----------



## Dran

Hanging out with old Joe Krantz, the Warden, and Elijah Craig!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Potlatch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Hanging out with old Joe Krantz, the Warden, and Elijah Craig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk





Jankjr said:


> Potlatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Birtch Pipes Thursday! hahaha
I still love the swirls in that 'panel'.
Hope both of those are still holding up for you guys.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

Took a walk with Father Dempsey in the Savinelli









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One side of our beach as it looks now.










I am smoking Peterson De Luxe mixture in a Vauen, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog67 with Iron Bean









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## akpreacherplayz

A Mystery Burly Blend in the MM Rob Roy









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill dublin. Watching Duke-Va Tech.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow No 3.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in a Washington Cob,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

rainy day on a sunny day....smoking a savi trevi


----------



## Piper

Gaslight in a Dunhill ring grain.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello aristocratic bent egg.


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in the new MM Morgan


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in a skippy wigwam


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> fox & hound in a skippy wigwam
> View attachment 243108


Great looking bulldog.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PS Proper English from 2003 courtesy of @ScottyB,


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a stanwell blowfish


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in Castello nose burner.


----------



## Champagne InHand

965 in the small B-C. Bent Bulldog










As snow flurries abound for one last day. Hopefully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and little bit of wind with 59 °F here in Athens.










Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded up for the day with,
C&D Billy Bud in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
Burley Flake #5 and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Due to the strong wind and reflection of the glass a sparrow struck to our home. For a little while he started to fade and then he stayed motionless. I was afraid he was injured but thankfully after a while he manage to fly again to find his buddies.










I am smoking Briar Patch Black Velvet, double espresso beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Creme Brulee in a MM Legend


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Tim West Freehand,
> View attachment 243244


Nathan, I love the shape of that pipe!


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Classic Loose Cut.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sterling Millionaire in a Crown Achievement Dublin,







On deck,
Haunted Bookshop 
Coniston Cut Plug 
Burley Flake #5


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

''_Nobody on the road, nobody on the beach
I feel it in the air, the summer's out of reach_''










Above is a part of our beach waiting for the swimmers in few months to come. I am smoking Bill Bailey's Birthday blend.


----------



## Madderduro

rattray red lion in a boswell...interesting blend its quite different


----------



## Hickorynut

Do I get a reward for cleaning some pipes?

Yep...Aged PS Navy Flake in the Brog43 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

boswell imperial english in a ridiculous calabash....pipes bigger than my head


----------



## Dran

Madderduro said:


> boswell imperial english in a ridiculous calabash....pipes bigger than my head
> View attachment 243514


Side by side comparison required for confirmation!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

there u go @Dran....now smoking boswell northwoods in a armellini


----------



## Madderduro

used to love cult blends...now they're just kinda boring really...smoking a nording seagull


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, we have sun here in Athens and 61 °F










Pipe Shop.net Black Cavendish No4.


----------



## Madderduro

rattray red lion in a brog 62....65° and beautiful yesterday now its in the 40s with a mix of snow and rain and tomm its supposed to be near the 70s....I'm too old for this


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a stefano santambrogio...this pipe smokes better after every bowl


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Irish Oak.


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in the GBD Midnight


----------



## Madderduro

gift from the woman....she got the shape right at least lol...its a crown made of walnut and a finish that looks like it'll bubble after first light...never had a walnut pipe we'll see how this goes...smoking spc plum pudding


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello sea rock 55 pot. First bowl in 5 days.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Madderduro

spc plum pudding in a boswell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Vintage Syrian in a Castello sea rock 55 pot. First bowl in 5 days.


Hope you haven't been sick.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hope you haven't been sick.


Thanks for asking Nathan. I actually had a nasopharyngitis (inflammation at the back of the nose) that refused to go away. The ENT doctor put me on antibiotics for ten days. Nothing serious but I found smoking aggravated it.:smile2:


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Thanks for asking Nathan. I actually had a nasopharyngitis (inflammation at the back of the nose) that refused to go away. The ENT doctor put me on antibiotics for ten days. Nothing serious but I found smoking aggravated it.:smile2:


 Glad you're feeling better and back to puffin' brother!


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Dunny prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,







So in this Briar the Virginia is more up front than it was in the cob and the chocolate notes are more of a background. I left quite a bit more moisture in this bowl and I'm thinking that has a lot to do with the profile shift. The chamber on this pipe is short, narrow and conical, I think the next bowl will be a short wide cylinder.
I still find it amazing how much variation you can get out of good pipe tobacco simply by changing pipes, dry times or technique.


----------



## Madderduro

glp sextant in a aldo velani


----------



## cory1984

CB White in a MM Diplomat


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill in a kaywoodie


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Sextant in a Castello bent apple nose burner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mother Nature snapshot from my birthplace.










I am smoking Savinelli Punto Oro Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a Stanwell Featherweight,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## restomod

Narrow Bridge in a Dr. Plumb


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

BCF in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader.


----------



## Champagne InHand

smoking the smaller C-B Bent Bulldog with this Gawith Commonwealth full strength.

It's nice mellow and full of Vitamin N. I have to be careful smoking this mixture. Probably the strongest N, I have had even counting cigars. Big warning label isn't just for show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a boswell....nice blend


----------



## Alrightdriver

Champagne InHand said:


> smoking the smaller C-B Bent Bulldog with this Gawith Commonwealth full strength.
> 
> It's nice mellow and full of Vitamin N. I have to be careful smoking this mixture. Probably the strongest N, I have had even counting cigars. Big warning label isn't just for show.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good info to have thanks.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Mac Baren dark twist in the savinelli pipa. Spring break!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden glow in the Heisenberg puff pipe of the year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Quiet Nights in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Old Dark Fired in a Radice twin bore oil cured Billiard,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

''waiting for the Summer''...










I am smoking Briar Patch Honey, espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Madderduro

boswell north woods in a crown


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying some Stokkebye English oriental supreme in the savinelli bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill, with Drambuie on the rocks.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in an Aktinok meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bjarne tobacco Τhe Gentle One.


----------



## Madderduro

rattray red lion in a parker


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye English oriental supreme in the savinelli straight grain c.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

LJ Peretti "500" 









Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in a MM Country Gentleman....time to RIP the veggie beds out and install a memorial garden....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

GH&C Bob's Chocolate Blend (courtesy Nathan @OneStrangeOne) in my trusty Dunhill bent dublin. Nathan was right (of course): this is tobacco forward, not a typical aromatic at all. I could detect a vanilla liqueur at the top of the bowl (tonquin, according to Nathan) and an unsweetened chocolate taste that coats your mouth. Although there is latakia in her, I get mostly virginia. All and all a tasty treat. Thanks Nathan.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Barbados Plantation in a Jeantet pipe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, unfortunately we have clouds and light rain here in Athens with 61 °F.










Mac Baren Black Ambrosia.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

spc plum pudding in a karl erik


----------



## Matt_21

A pot of SPC Mississippi River


----------



## Piper

In the Dunhill apple: MacBaren's Scottish Mixture, circa 2011, courtesy of Nathan @OneStrangeOne. Ach, laddy! This blend is as smooth as the bottom of a wee bairn. Mind yuh, she can nip if you don't sip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Happy Brown Bogie in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

GLP Sextant in a Castello vergin pot. This is a great, all-day blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Apricots and Cream.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice twin bore Billiard,







Watching a very intense thunderstorm right now, according to radar it's about to get even more so!


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Creme Brulee in a MM Morgan, with a BIG cup of coffee


----------



## Piper

Abingdon in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


----------



## Olecharlie

I love seeing the different pipes and all the tobaccos, just makes my head spin!


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> I love seeing the different pipes and all the tobaccos, just makes my head spin!


Nice to see you over here Charlie. Some of the tobaccos make my head spin too!:smile2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens-Greece.
I am smoking Peterson Sherlock Holmes while drinking Paul Bur Brut Blanc de blancs.


----------



## Madderduro

boswells imperial english in a aldo velani


----------



## Madderduro

boswells northwoods in a leonessa


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Castello greatline freeform dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in an Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## watchingsmoke

Mac Baren Mixture Scottish Blend and a coffee. The Zippo pipe lighter I can't praise enough. No more burnt thumbs and it works outside on breezy days!


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunny prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

GH & Co Ennerdale in the Mark Twain cob, with some coffee on this fine Sunday morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a yello bole...really digging this stuff time to stock up!


----------



## Madderduro

that's one nice pipe right there!



OneStrangeOne said:


> Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,
> View attachment 244590


----------



## Madderduro

smoking the stanwell 95....every time I pick this pipe up I want to buy 2 more of em


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Von Erik chimney,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Da Vinci.


----------



## Madderduro

spc potlatch in a armellini


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a crown
View attachment 244718


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hardcastle with triple E blend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Castello bent apple nose burner.


----------



## Piper

Forgot to post this last night. Gaslight in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

' Dayyy from Athens-Greece. The installation of the new water heater is over, some few modifications in the shower and now it's time for relaxation with:










Hearth and Home Butternut Burley.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a karl erik


----------



## Piper

H&H BlackHouse circa July 2016, from Nathan @OneStrangeOne, in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog. Apparently, this is Russ Oulette's entry into the Balkan Sobranie sweepstakes. I can't remember Balkan Sobranie, except for the smell, but this is a really good balkan blend. Thanks Nathan.


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Castello bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded up the new Amorelli from @Piper with some Solani 633,







Thanks again David!


----------



## Matt_21

I smoked some DH965 in this beautiful new to me pipe. Thanks @Piper


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Century Black Spice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for another day,
OJK in a Washington Cob 
ODF in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a aldo velani


----------



## mike t

Luxury Bullseye Flake in Santambrogio XX.


----------



## Hickorynut

Feeling nostalgic....

Anglers Dream in the Brog67...










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Dunhill prince.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye sambuca in the smoke master Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JohnBrody15 said:


> Stokkebye sambuca in the smoke master Zulu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooooohhh....like that pipe. The name reminds me of some kinda rap artist though..

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hickorynut said:


> Ooooohhh....like that pipe. The name reminds me of some kinda rap artist though..
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


lol! Like the great Grandmaster Flash perhaps? Or Snoopy Dogg who literally is a smoke master?


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Gaslight in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Special Line No 21 Elizabeth.


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill in a johs


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Country Lawyer in the Heisenberg puff pipe of the year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

Stokkebye Peaches and Cream in the Rinaldo Bent Dublin. 

I’m almost out of John Rolfe, which I’ve grown to enjoy. I’m low on P&C. 

I had a bowl of Ashton’s Artisan Blend in the Northern Briars bent bulldog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun with clouds here in the sky of Athens with 56 °F.










Cornell and Diehl Apricots and Cream.


----------



## Piper

Traveling with two pipes for the weekend. So Meridian again in the Dunny ring.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Haddo's Delight in a Castello vergin pot.


Nice wisp of smoke. And a beauty of a pipe.


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in the buckeye tomato


----------



## JohnBrody15

Black twist sliced in the twisted sister.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Sextant in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

See the list how many dances we have here and of course maybe some dance teachers know them all.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greek_dances#Modern_and_regional_dances

I am smoking New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #4 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Flake in a Bjorne Viking Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a nording eyesore


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening Ladies & Gentlemen, i am smoking Danske Club Cherry Mild while drinking Disaronno Originale.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ennerdale in an Italian basket pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Orential Silk in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, sun with few clouds here in the sky of Athens and 65 °F.










Mac Baren Vanilla choice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a boswell and peaches & cream in a stanwell...happy easter pipers!!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Samuel Gawith Grousemoor while drinking Captain Morgan Jamaica Rum.


----------



## JohnBrody15

C & D oriental silk in the twisted sister.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Black Truffle.


----------



## Hickorynut

Crowleys Best in the Brog39.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## restomod

Quick lunch bowl in a Grabow, SPC Narrow Bridge


----------



## Madderduro

smoking a savi trevi


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 55 pot. So cold we need the fireplace.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

red lion in a crown


----------



## Scap

Madderduro said:


> smoking a savi trevi
> View attachment 245372


I've got a tin of that heading my way.

Along with Presbyterian, GL Pease Quiet Nights, and A&C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe.

I'm pretty sure I've got a problem.... :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> I've got a tin of that heading my way.
> 
> Along with Presbyterian, GL Pease Quiet Nights, and A&C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've got a problem.... :grin2:


Maybe not yet, but I'm betting you probably will after you try the GLP and Escudo!


----------



## Scap

Some bulk blend the b&m calls Piccadilly.


----------



## Piper

Telegraph Hill in a Castello hawkbill.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Happy Brown Bogie in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in a Castello bent apple nose burner.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Kitty in the Café, another pipe tobacco fun?










I am smoking James J Fox Provost.


----------



## Hickorynut

Maiden Voyage 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden glow in the savinelli bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

CB White in the MM Diplomat


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Craven Original Blue [just for test] in the above 1907 year modified Gourd Calabash.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Levant in a Castello greatline dublin. Review in the Open a Tin thread.


----------



## Scap

Some bulk Haunted Bookshop I grabbed today at lunch


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Baldi bent apple. Running a comparison with Levant. Both are great but Levant seems a little darker and richer.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Finished a pound of Wilke Gramercy Park, so outed a fresh batch into the container. Smoked some in my Bent Dublin Rinaldo. I’ll have to whip up more triple E sooner than later as well

I’ve been so dizzy today I haven’t puff much. Getting up so early after little sleep doesn’t sit well with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Il Duca bent Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, although we have a problem with the ''african dust'' here in Athens the sun is present with 72 °F










Golden Blend's Black Cherry.


----------



## Scap

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, although we have a problem with the ''african dust'' here in Athens the sun is present with 72 °F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Blend's Black Cherry.


Is that oak?


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Royal [USA edition].

@Scap: No my dear sir, it Olive.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Scap

Orlik Golden Sliced.... Tastes just like it smells


----------



## Hickorynut

Scap said:


> Orlik Golden Sliced.... Tastes just like it smells


Very good.....very consistent!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Levant in an Aktinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Crazy The Cherry Connection.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin,







I had rubbed this out a week or two ago and put it in a small tin that ended up in my briefcase so not only was it very dry it was very fine, almost a powder, so I put a small pinch of Chatham Manor in the bottom of the bowl to keep it from ending up in my mouth. I have to say the result is quite nice!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peretti park square in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Ashton Artisans Blend

Delightfully leathery, smokey, and sweet.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff creme brulee in a MM straight Diplomat. On a huge clam shell fossil I found at the coast recently!


----------



## Madderduro

a few from this week....smoked lat blends all week...red lion, potlatch, pirate kake, crown achievement & northwoods


----------



## Scap

Loaded some GL Pease Quiet Nights into the Savinelli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Quiet Nights in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

We were guests to a relative in a village to celebrate the Greek Easter. In the below photos is just an example of what happened [i can't show the whole scene] there.










We ate and drunk a lot, we dance [according to the GR custom we break some dishes] and fire with shotgun a lot of times.










I am smoking Skandinavic Vanilla while drinking chamomile for "detoxification".


----------



## Scap

Had a couple coins of Escudo Navy Deluxe earlier this afternoon. Very nice flavors.


----------



## Piper

Black House from July '16, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne, in a Castello sea rock pot. This is some great baccy. Thanks Nathan.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 73 °F here in Athens.










Davidoff Brazil Virginia.


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a boswell and purple cow in a dr. grabow


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Robert McConnell Black & Gold while drinking Johnnie Walker Red Label Whisky.


----------



## Scap

Presbyterian with a few fingers of Belle Meade bourbon..... And it is friggin awesome.


----------



## Piper

Stratford in a Dunny prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill bent dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Gold of Mysore.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking J.F. Germain & Son Royal Jersey Perique while drinking Grand Marnier Triple Orange Liqueur.


----------



## Dran

Hi Puff Pipers.... I'm Dran, and I spent the month of April smoking cigars... But its a little chilly for a cigar tonight... But too nice to sit in the car and smoke. So.... HPS COFFEE Break in an 80's Charatan Calabash!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Lane 1-q


----------



## Piper

Nice to see you @Dran. This evening it's Quiet Nights on a bed of Solani ABF (to use up both) in a Castello chubby apple nose burner.


----------



## Scap

Just a quick little bowl of Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## Matt_21

H&H El Nino from 2016.
Thanks @MattT
Enjoyed this with a co-worker after work who puffs. He had a Peterson woth some Black Cherry.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a German Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy 1st of May, greetings to all of you!










Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## Matt_21

More El Niño. Waiting for the bus.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Washington Cob,







Yard work in the rain,,, yay team!


----------



## Madderduro

smoking a rossi...I'm gunna miss dunhill blends but I'm stocked up pretty good for a bit at least


----------



## Piper

Drucqur Levant in a Castello chubby canadian. Ordered some Drucquer Blairgowrie from SP. Luckily, it came back in stock just after the 15% sale ended!:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Von Erik,


----------



## Scap

Plum pudding in the new pipe.
Loaded two cannon balls, seems to be burning well.


----------



## Matt_21

Scap said:


> Plum pudding in the new pipe.
> Loaded two cannon balls, seems to be burning well.
> 
> View attachment 246206


Great looking pipe!


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Plum pudding in the new pipe.
> Loaded two cannon balls, seems to be burning well.
> 
> View attachment 246206


I love a panel pipe. Yours is very pretty.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> I love a panel pipe. Yours is very pretty.


Thanks, I'm finding it very comfortable to hold.

Next pipe is going to be a bent bully, unless I get distracted.... :grin2:


----------



## Piper

Cold enough for a fire. Robusto in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Drucqur Levant in a Castello chubby canadian. Ordered some Drucquer Blairgowrie from SP. Luckily, it came back in stock just after the 15% sale ended!:wink2:


How is the Levant?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In 1946 he was invited by the organizers of the 50th Boston Marathon. He decides to take part, although he has been absent from sporting activities for a long time.
The Boston Marathon was one of the most difficult of the time. The ''favori'' for the race of 1946 was the English Kenneth Bailey and the American (winner of the previous year) Johnny Kelly. Nobody counted the suffering from the hunger of the German Occupation of Greece (1941-45) weak Stelios Kyriakidis.
Kyriakides was determined to run and nothing could stop him. He signs a responsible statement that he is aware of the danger and is preparing for the Marathon but even the doctors had objections to his participation while the newspapers ironically called him: "the skinny Greek".
It started slowly and in the middle of the route it accelerated. Because he had not run a marathon run for more than six years he started making a power saving until midway through. And somewhere there is what he feels it has the strength to achieve its goal. He passed one athlete after another. It ran for all the Greeks and the victory was one-way for him! 
Just a few miles before the end, Kyriakides listens to a Greek who calls out to him: "For Greece, my Stelios. For your children. "
His words put wings on his feet. He picks up all his physical reserves, passes champion Johnny Kelly and finishes first shouting: "For Greece". His time was 2:29:27
When Johnny Kelly was asked "how did he lose from this skinny Greek?", He replied: "Only me lost? No one was able to win it. I was running for myself and he was running for a whole Nation."










[Note the pipe smoker on the right side of the finish-line]

I am smoking 4noggins Double Fantasy, double espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake pirate kake pirate kake....just ordered more and still have jars of it lol...some blends just make the day better I guess


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> How is the Levant?


Delicious-rich, satisfying English/Balkan flavor. My favorite of the three excellent Drucquer blends I've had, including Trafalgar and Inns of Court. Of course that could change after the next bowl. I'm looking forward to receiving a tin of Blairgowrie from SP any day now. I'll let you know where I think that fits in. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Champagne InHand

Been puffing triple E, Wilke Gramercy Park and a few other regular tobaccos. I just have posted much as the crazy Spring weather has had my headaches slamming me with the constant pressure changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Champagne InHand said:


> Been puffing triple E, Wilke Gramercy Park and a few other regular tobaccos. I just have posted much as the crazy Spring weather has had my headaches slamming me with the constant pressure changes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If Michigan has been getting the same Spring weather we have here in Eastern Ontario it's not much of a spring LOL


----------



## Piper

H&H Black House in a Castello old antiquarian hawkbill. This stuff is wonderful. Thanks Nathan.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Amorelli Chimney,







Smoking like a champ! David @Piper


----------



## Scap

Tried a bowl of Levant, pitched it. I kind of hurried it, and didn't let it air out before packing and lighting. My fault for rushing into it.

So decided to try out the Carter Hall sample from @Dran 
It was quite good, and definitely glad I got to try it.

It was very humid this evening, with rain heading towards me. What does that do to a bowl? I know it'll skunk a cigar, so I kind of expect the pipe to react negatively too.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, the sun is warming us with 70 °F here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Jack Knife Plug in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Madderduro

15% off c&d blends at smokingpipes right now!! ordered some stuff while smoking the brog 48


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a German Pot,


----------



## Scap

Tonight's feature.
(Dried out) Levant. So tasty and leathery. Just amazing how good it's burning today compared to yesterday.


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill rhodesian.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill rhodesian.


Can I like that 100 times????

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finally got a break from the rain, gonna spend a few hours on the job site
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob and pouched 
2014 Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
PSLBF in a Barricinni bent Billiard 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Dunny pot. So nice after a morning cup of black coffee.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Haddo's Delight in a Dunny pot. So nice after a morning cup of black coffee.


Nice fireplace, but please don't let my wife see it. 
:vs_whistle:


----------



## Piper

If you hate aromatics but like stone fruit you're gonna love this blend. The subtlest hint of peaches, apricots and cherries against a backdrop of top drawer virginias and burleys, and an aroma your family won't hate you for. It takes to the match easily and burns—smoulders really—at exactly the right rate to permit gentle sipping. I'm mostly over aromatics but this stuff is heaven.:smile2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Mac Baren Navy Flake while drinking Laine French Brandy Napoleon V.S.O.P.


----------



## Madderduro

red lion in a bc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864 Perfect Mixture in a Castello shape 55 pot. Vanilla note in this one. Nice but not as tasty as the Signature.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, he have sun with clouds here in Athens, a little bit of wind and 77 °F










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Scap

Voodoo Queen
Link for review


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a av


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye proper English in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a great no name pipe...a lot of my pipes are cracking at the draft hole now and some are unphased...u could torch this thing and it wouldn't crack!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In my pipe is Cornell and Diehl Speakeasy and in my glass is Campari Bitter.


----------



## Scap

Fired up a bowl of Levant in the Savinelli.

This blend is really growing on me.


----------



## Piper

Another bowl of Larsen Signature in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Gaslight in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Spencer480

Peterson's Luxury Blend in a cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Cherry.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another day,,,







Solani ABF in the Washington Cob and pouched 
H&H Ten to Midnight in the Crown Achievement Dublin 
SG 1792 in the German Pot 
Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday..... Peter Stokkebye No. 24 Nougat in my Comoys Guildhall.....Perfect on a rainy Sunday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Scap

Tried a bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan I got from @Dran.
Good stuff, but was too mild for me this evening.

Chased it with a half bowl of Quiet Nights. That had the HP and Torque I was looking for.


----------



## Piper

Barbary Coast in a Dunny prince.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Benjamin Hartwell Signature blend.


----------



## Scap

Starting off with a bowl of Levant with this morning's coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease JackKnife Plug in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Solani ABF in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease JackKnife Plug in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> Solani ABF in a Washington Cob
> GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot


Could you post a pic of the plug(s)?
What do you use to cut it? Anything special or do you just hack away at it with a pocket knife?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I'll get a pick when I get back this afternoon, its just a compressed block of tobacco, looks a lot like a brownie . I use a very sharp knife and just shave off what I want.


----------



## cory1984

Taking the Eaton on it's maiden voyage with CB at the helm!


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in the santambrogio


----------



## Madderduro

cao black in a cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Could you post a pic of the plug(s)?
> What do you use to cut it? Anything special or do you just hack away at it with a pocket knife?


Here's a pic of a piece of rope, a European Plug and a piece of an American Plug as well as the knife I use.








The EU Plug is much denser than the American style, this is actually 50 grams of tobacco compressed.








Depending on how you cut it you can get a Flake or cubes off of it, you get different highlights according to the cut.


----------



## Madderduro

this stuff is terrible everyone avoid it I will buy it all to save u from its wretchedness...seriously I'll buy all I can get!!!! WOW


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> this stuff is terrible everyone avoid it I will buy it all to save u from its wretchedness...seriously I'll buy all I can get!!!! WOW
> View attachment 246864


Your warning plus the death's head really spooked me!:smile2:


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Here's a pic of a piece of rope, a European Plug and a piece of an American Plug as well as the knife I use.
> View attachment 246858
> 
> 
> The EU Plug is much denser than the American style, this is actually 50 grams of tobacco compressed.
> View attachment 246860
> 
> 
> Depending on how you cut it you can get a Flake or cubes off of it, you get different highlights according to the cut.


That's really cool.
Thank you


----------



## restomod

@Madderduro

"this stuff is terrible everyone avoid it I will buy it all to save u from its wretchedness...seriously I'll buy all I can get!!!! WOW"

Ok so I have a tin of this that I bought at my local b&m last year. Was sitting on the shelf and he said it had been there forever. I have yet to open it but it's in a white tin rather the black but I think it's the same thing. I was letting it age but you have intrigued me.


----------



## restomod

Well after smoking through most of my collection I received from my grandpa I had a chance to get a new pipe. Was at Cigars International for a small get together in PA, @WNYTony may have been there can't say for sure, when this beauty stood out to me. Was on sale and the nice folks at CI give a 10% veterans discount so it was hard to pass up. Stanwell Black Diamond 185, pics I take don't really do it justice. Broke in a few bowls already, now trying a WO Larsen I picked down there, 2013 special edition tin of sorts if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## Scap

restomod said:


> Well after smoking through most of my collection I received from my grandpa I had a chance to get a new pipe. Was at Cigars International for a small get together in PA, @WNYTony may have been there can't say for sure, when this beauty stood out to me. Was on sale and the nice folks at CI give a 10% veterans discount so it was hard to pass up. Stanwell Black Diamond 185, pics I take don't really do it justice. Broke in a few bowls already, now trying a WO Larsen I picked down there, 2013 special edition tin of sorts if that means anything to anyone.


That grain depth almost makes it look like some kind of glass! Beautiful finish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

restomod said:


> Well after smoking through most of my collection I received from my grandpa I had a chance to get a new pipe. Was at Cigars International for a small get together in PA, @WNYTony may have been there can't say for sure, when this beauty stood out to me. Was on sale and the nice folks at CI give a 10% veterans discount so it was hard to pass up. Stanwell Black Diamond 185, pics I take don't really do it justice. Broke in a few bowls already, now trying a WO Larsen I picked down there, 2013 special edition tin of sorts if that means anything to anyone.


Nice!


----------



## restomod

Scap said:


> That grain depth almost makes it look like some kind of glass! Beautiful finish.


Thanks! It really does look different in all kinds of light.


----------



## Piper

Cumberland in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I would like to introduce you the *''Bella''*, it is a half breed dog of my wife's brother-in-law. When was a puppy was abused by the previous owner and one day he got sick by Kalazar virus. She manage to recover in the hands of the new owner but as result of the previous life is not serving as a guard dog but as a companion. She don't like noises as fire shots-shouting-strong horn etc and the only thing that she asks is caress, hugs, playing with her ball etc. In case that there were visitors in the house she is friendly with everyone and approaches all of them one by one asking for attention and if not gets then she's whimpering and barking as a complain.
She never had any problem with my vanilla tobacco smell, no matter if i smoke a pipe or not she comes and with her snout touches my thigh asking to touch her forehead.










I am smoking Pipeshop.net Premium Mixture No 1.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> I would like to introduce you the *''Bella''*, it is a half breed dog of my wife's brother-in-law. When was a puppy was abused by the previous owner and one day he got sick by Kalazar virus. She manage to recover in the hands of the new owner but as result of the previous life is not serving as a guard dog but as a companion. She don't like noises as fire shots-shouting-strong horn etc and the only thing that she asks is caress, hugs, playing with her ball etc. In case that there were visitors in the house she is friendly with everyone and approaches all of them one by one asking for attention and if not gets then she's whimpering and barking as a complain.
> She never had any problem with my vanilla tobacco smell, no matter if i smoke a pipe or not she comes and with her snout touches my thigh asking to touch her forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Pipeshop.net Premium Mixture No 1.


Very cute dog, Sid, and a touching story. You should repost this in the "Four Legged Friends" thread.:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SPC Plum Pudding in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois Reserve du Patron in a Radice Dublin,








I think it might rain,,,


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a savi trevi....read somewhere that this blend is very similar to dunhill durbar...I'd say not so much...if u wanted to try the no carbs gluten free zero calories zero sugar version of durbar then this is perfect...still a good blend...the red virginia stands out a lot more than I was expecting...thumbs up but it aint no






durbar


----------



## Madderduro

c&d habana daydream in a karl erik....was really looking forward to trying this one and its not disappointing!!! from the start its just in ur face cigar leaf but as u work ur way thru the bowl the perique and lat join in and its mighty fine I'd say...smooth and peppery with some earthy spice to it...excellent blend imo if ur a cigar & pipe smoker


----------



## Scap

Just shoved some plum pudding in the Rossi


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## restomod

Narrow Bridge in a 60's or 70's Dr. Grabow white color Duke...


----------



## restomod

Second bowl tonight, trying something new I bought this past weekend. I sprung for a tin of RO Acadian gold.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice twin bore oil cured Billiard,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang.


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in the buckeye tomato


----------



## Scap

Going to levitate with some coffee and Levant.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar courtesy of @Piper in a carved meer,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, here in Athens we have sun with few clouds and 71 °F.










Briar Patch West Indies.


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a boswell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a armellini


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Abingdon in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in a GBD Midnight


----------



## Sid.Stavros

As you can see a pipe smoker here needs a lot of space in the Café.










McClelland Eastern Carolina Ribbon.


----------



## Scap

Sid.Stavros said:


> As you can see a pipe smoker here needs a lot of space in the Café.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McClelland Eastern Carolina Ribbon.


Get you a Texas sized table and you won't be so crowded! :grin2:


----------



## Scap

Ran two bowls of Levant through the GBD last night.
That old dog smokes like a dream.


----------



## Madderduro

rum maple in a medico


----------



## Scap

Escudo and coffee this morning.

Sat it out for an hour or so, and it was still sticky like it had been honey dipped ... I'm shocked it's even burning, but it is delicious and sweet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Ran two bowls of Levant through the GBD last night.
> That old dog smokes like a dream.


Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks!:grin2:


----------



## Piper

Smoking my first bowl of SPC Yakima Valley courtesy of @JohnBrody15 in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a stanwell


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Creme Brulee in a straight MM Diplomat.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden glow in the Heisenberg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Smoking my first bowl of SPC Yakima Valley courtesy of @JohnBrody15 in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


Always jealous when I see that Castello 55 come out. Beautiful pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs delight in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Scap

Ashton Artisans Blend and some Four Roses Small Batch Select.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Jankjr

LJP Number 8 Slice. It's okay but not as complex as Marlin Flake or Escudo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

]









Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Dran

HPS Vanilla Custard in a cob!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

SPC Yakima valley in the grand master pot. It's a gloomy looking but a crisp, 61 degrees with a breeze feeling morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Trafalgar in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Mississippi River in a Dunhill shell bent dublin.


----------



## Piper

Gaslight in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a stanwell


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a stanwell


----------



## Scap

Frog Morton in a Rossi.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Round two with Ennerdale in a Washington Cob,







I still don't get anything that resembles a 'soap' taste. What I do get so far is a creamy nutty flavor from the Burley, a lot of sweetness, some of it from the Virginia (figs) I'm sure, the dominant flavors seem to be floral and citrus, wild black cherry is what comes to mind.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye sambuca in the Italian basket pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Amorelli chimney,


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Mixture Scottish Blend from 2001, courtesy @OneStrangeOne, in a Castello bent apple nose burner.


----------



## Fusion

Tried about half a bowl of each of these today, managed to keep them lit and the draw seemed ok,didnt like either of them or could be im expecting too much? @ADRUNKK gave me a few samples to try a while ago, ill keep trying lol.
Oh smoked with a DrGrabo


----------



## Spencer480

@Fusion Maybe try some different blends those two may just not for your taste


----------



## Fusion

Spencer480 said:


> @*Fusion* Maybe try some different blends those two may just not for your taste


Yes i will, as i said i do have some more samples to try


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Yes i will, as i said i do have some more samples to try


Do you have any gold ole fashion drug store weed? Sir Walter Raleigh, Prince Albert, Half & Half, Carter's Hall?

If not, I can mail some up to you. Plain ole Burley is a good place to start. I still love Sir Walter Raleigh.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen the Banker's tobacco.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Tried about half a bowl of each of these today, managed to keep them lit and the draw seemed ok,didnt like either of them or could be im expecting too much? @ADRUNKK gave me a few samples to try a while ago, ill keep trying lol.
> Oh smoked with a DrGrabo


Neither one of these blends are what I would consider a good starting point, the DE is a light aromatic , so not much flavor to start with, aro's can be difficult because a lot of the toppings used will burn hot. The McClelland is good tobacco but it does take a specific technique to get the most from it. 
Over the counter drug store blends are great for developing technique, also we just started up the newb sampler trade for pipes! AND we just happen to have a couple of brothers waiting to help a brother out!


----------



## ForMud

Yesterday..... Cornell & Diehl Virginia Flake..... Perfect day for a smoke, raining, cold and windy.
Took all morning to finish the bowl while piddling around the shop. 
That's one of the things I've found I like the best so far, the versatility of pipe smoking....Only putting in your bowl what you have time to enjoy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Trafalgar in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog43 with Tea....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a rattray...really digging this blend


----------



## Piper

2016 Black House in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Scap

Quiet Nights in the Savinelli
I just love this stuff!!


----------



## Matt_21

Some fresh EGR. Still a bit damp.
Ill use the microwave on the next bowl.


----------



## Scap

Matt_21 said:


> Some fresh EGR. Still a bit damp.
> Ill use the microwave on the next bowl.


That doesn't make the baccy wetter on the surface?
Seems like anything I've ever microwaved feels wetter since is makes the water molecules react.


----------



## Matt_21

Scap said:


> That doesn't make the baccy wetter on the surface?
> Seems like anything I've ever microwaved feels wetter since is makes the water molecules react.


I've done it a few times. 10 secs at a time. Always seems to work.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Some fresh EGR. Still a bit damp.
> Ill use the microwave on the next bowl.


Haha, it took me a while to figure out you were referring to JimInks favorite blend!


----------



## Scap

Matt_21 said:


> I've done it a few times. 10 secs at a time. Always seems to work.


Does it make the microwave smell?
Wife would kill me if I stunk it up.... :frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Does it make the microwave smell?
> Wife would kill me if I stunk it up.... :frown2:


I wouldn't think so, I haven't tried it enough times to know for sure.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin for the morning drive,
Haunted Bookshop, Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched with a freshly scraped Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot for the afternoon drive.


----------



## ScottyB

FVF in a Ferndown Root. A great way to start the day.


----------



## Matt_21

Scap said:


> Does it make the microwave smell?
> Wife would kill me if I stunk it up.... :frown2:


Not in the few times I've done it.


----------



## ScottyB

I just set it on the dash of my car, works great.


----------



## ebnash

1st bowl of Marlin Flake. I never got rid of any of my pipe tobacco when I stopped last, but set aside a few jars that I didn’t want to be tempted to sell or give away. Found a jar with Marlin Flake and I honestly can’t remember buying it? No doubt, I transferred it to a jar when I bought it and stowed it away. 

It seemed a little sticky and tacky when I rubbed out a flake, but decided to burn it without drying. Mistake because it’s a bubbling sour mess. I’ll know better next time...

A few moments of brilliant tangy sweetness, though.


----------



## Scap

First bowl in the cob. Some dry (62%rh) Haunted Bookshop.
Love the openness of the airway on the cob. Makes it easy to sip.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions, "Three coins in a bowl" is not quite as lovely a lyric as "three coins in a fountain," but those three coins sure do taste good in the bowl of a seasoned Castello pot.:wink2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Davidoff Flake Medallions, "Three coins in a bowl" is not quite as lovely a lyric as "three coins in a fountain," but those three coins sure do taste good in the bowl of a seasoned Castello pot.:wink2:


Whoa whoa whoa....what did I tell you about that fireplace?!?! She almost saw that pic :surprise:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Whoa whoa whoa....what did I tell you about that fireplace?!?! She almost saw that pic :surprise:


Sorry bro. This is my smoking seat so all my indoor shots have the same background.:frown2: But please don't show any more shots of that cute dog. My wife almost saw that cutie.:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Sorry bro. This is my smoking seat so all my indoor shots have the same background.:frown2: But please don't show any more shots of that cute dog. My wife almost saw that cutie.:smile2:


Truce, since we know each other's kryptonite...
:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Radice Dublin,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Davidoff Flake Medallions, "Three coins in a bowl" is not quite as lovely a lyric as "three coins in a fountain," but those three coins sure do taste good in the bowl of a seasoned Castello pot.:wink2:


That's a nice Castello....and fireplace


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Davidoff Flake Medallions, "Three coins in a bowl" is not quite as lovely a lyric as "three coins in a fountain," but those three coins sure do taste good in the bowl of a seasoned Castello pot.:wink2:


Again with the Castellos...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking photo from the Maori tribe.










Planta Pergamon.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the GBD Midnight. Tried this in a cob and throughly ejoyed it. Now lets see how it does in a briar!


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake & armellini


----------



## Scap

Start of the East in the GBD.
I swear it tastes like burning pine needles, I friggin love it!!!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Captain black royal in the Italian basket pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Navigator, courtesy of @Piper,







Just past the charring light and I can already tell this one's a winner!


----------



## Champagne InHand

I have tried a few new blends. I pleasantly enjoyed Aston’s rainy day aromatic. Definitely not my favorite, but it was decent. 

I also opened an Esoterica Pembroke. I. D.o.n.t remember this tobacco being in shag. It tasted .I,e more chew tobacco filled “And so to sleep.” 

I couldn’t even isolate the cognac. 
I retried Presbyterian and thought it a bit basic
SG nicotine heavy green tin is still tasty. 

I’m leaving in two days. I think a Tin of Ashton’s rainy day and Artesian blend will accompany me on holiday. 

I need to pick some cigars that don’t take up too much room. Amsterdam seems to be highly intolerant to tobacco of any kind in public. Weed of course could go either way....

WHATEVER. at least England and France might only ask me to extinguish my pipe or cigars. Lame. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Time Out.


----------



## ScottyB

Peter Heinrich Special Curlies in an Ashton Sovereign.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Champagne InHand said:


> I have tried a few new blends. I pleasantly enjoyed Aston's rainy day aromatic. Definitely not my favorite, but it was decent.
> 
> I also opened an Esoterica Pembroke. I. D.o.n.t remember this tobacco being in shag. It tasted .I,e more chew tobacco filled "And so to sleep."
> 
> I couldn't even isolate the cognac.
> I retried Presbyterian and thought it a bit basic
> SG nicotine heavy green tin is still tasty.
> 
> I'm leaving in two days. I think a Tin of Ashton's rainy day and Artesian blend will accompany me on holiday.
> 
> *I need to pick some cigars that don't take up too much room. Amsterdam seems to be highly intolerant to tobacco of any kind in public. Weed of course could go either way....
> 
> WHATEVER. at least England and France might only ask me to extinguish my pipe or cigars. Lame. *
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Enjoy your trip! For a second, I thought you were coming to Los Angeles :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Odyssey, courtesy of @Piper in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Curly Cut Deluxe in a Comoy's tall Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in the cob with some Belle Meade Cask Strength on the side.

Gotta have my daily dose of pine needles.


----------



## Spencer480

Scap said:


> Star of the East in the cob with some Belle Meade Cask Strength on the side.
> 
> Gotta have my daily dose of pine needles.
> 
> View attachment 247876


 I went and bought a tin when you said it tastes like pine needles. When I was younger my grandpa used to make a pine needle tea I make my own every once in awhile and it takes me way back. I think this might add to those moments.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

Spencer480 said:


> I went and bought a tin when you said it tastes like pine needles. When I was younger my grandpa used to make a pine needle tea I make my own every once in awhile and it takes me way back. I think this might add to those moments.


It's the taste of burning dried pine needles that I'm picking up.
Not sure how green ones taste.

Also, it doesn't last the whole bowl. It goes away after the first third or so, but it's marvelous when it's there.


----------



## Fusion

Jacknife Plug in a Dr Grabow (think its a Duke)


That was better Nathan, smoked the whole bowl, thank you :vs_cool:


----------



## Spencer480

@Scap I know it probably wont taste like the pine tea but I think it might be good for pairing with it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 73 °F but the Meteo guys say that a light rain is on the way.










Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Trying out the Levant from @Piper in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Trying out the Levant from @Piper in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


How do you like the Levant?
I'm only a month into this, but I put Star of the East, Quiet Nights, and Levant in the top three of my current rotation.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Curly Cut Deluxe in a well used Comoy's


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> How do you like the Levant?
> I'm only a month into this, but I put Star of the East, Quiet Nights, and Levant in the top three of my current rotation.


This was only the first taste, but so far it's good! I like the Trafalgar better but i've smoked more of it, it usually takes me a few bowls to get a feel for a new blend.


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a Dunhill apple. Too cold and wet to go outside for a cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Dunhill pot.


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a crown


----------



## Fusion

Proper English in a big ass IDK what it is but the bowl is huge


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Proper English in a big ass IDK what it is but the bowl is huge


I think that's the rare "sketty bowl" shape. :grin2:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Take it Easy.


----------



## ebnash

ebnash said:


> 1st bowl of Marlin Flake. I never got rid of any of my pipe tobacco when I stopped last, but set aside a few jars that I didn't want to be tempted to sell or give away. Found a jar with Marlin Flake and I honestly can't remember buying it? No doubt, I transferred it to a jar when I bought it and stowed it away.
> 
> It seemed a little sticky and tacky when I rubbed out a flake, but decided to burn it without drying. Mistake because it's a bubbling sour mess. I'll know better next time...
> 
> A few moments of brilliant tangy sweetness, though.


Well, now I know what I don't remember buying the Marlin Flake. I started looking back through my post history and was reminded that @Hickorynut bombed me with this, a few cigars and another tin I'll smoking for the 1st later today. Thanks brother!

Was almost a year ago and I must be getting old because my memory is shite &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## JohnBrody15

H&H 10 to midnight from @OneStrangeOne in the savinelli pipa. Deeelicious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer480

Haunted bookshop from @JohnBrody15 This is a winner in my book no pun intended.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of Levant from David @Piper, it a Crown Achievement Dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Von Erik chimney,


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake compliments of @Hickorynut from a Tin Bombing last year. My kind of smoke!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Clan Aromatic in a Brebbia while drinking Kahlúa. I am *not* watching the "Eurovision" song contest because has nothing to do with real European countries and it's not vision but corruption and politics.


----------



## Madderduro

english mixture in a savi


----------



## Madderduro

durbar in a nording


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Well, now I know what I don't remember buying the Marlin Flake. I started looking back through my post history and was reminded that @Hickorynut bombed me with this, a few cigars and another tin I'll smoking for the 1st later today. Thanks brother!
> 
> Was almost a year ago and I must be getting old because my memory is shite


You and me both!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Clan Aromatic in a Brebbia while drinking Kahlúa. I am *not* watching the "Eurovision" song contest because has nothing to do with real European countries and it's not vision but corruption and politics.


Sound like Americas Got Talent Stateside.... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> HH Burley Flake compliments of @Hickorynut from a Tin Bombing last year. My kind of smoke!


And it gets better and better as it ages!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Lane Virginia/Burley mix (local store mix) in the Grabow


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a Comoys Bulldog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, we have few clouds here in Athens with 75 °F.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs delight in a karl erik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Levant in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Baldi.


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a parker


----------



## Piper

Tabac Manil Le Petit Robin in a rusticated acorn. This is a shag cut burly that can smoke fast and hot, like tinder. I like the flavor but have struggled to control it in the past. This pipe, with its small bowl and long stem, is doing a good job (as long as I barely sip).


----------



## Fusion

Lane mix in the Big Fella (possibly a T. Christiano when i went back to look at sale it said this)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Scap

Another bowl of Inn of Courts.
This time in the cob.

Trying to finish before the final episode of GoT.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Radice 'Bark' twin bore oil cured,


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Another bowl of Inn of Courts.
> This time in the cob.
> 
> Trying to finish before the final episode of GoT.


Shoulda packed another bowl...episode didn't do it for me.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, bad night yesterday and now clouds in the Athens sky so my mood isn't good, we have 71 °F and no rain.










Gawith Hoggarth Century Black Spice.


----------



## ForMud

Peter Stokkebye 23 B&B


----------



## ebnash

I'm sure this has been brought up in the past so excuse me if I'm out of touch, but does anyone know what happened to JimInks? I only recently came back to Puff on a daily basis and have not seen Jim posting in this thread. I know in the past, he would announce short sabbatical's from Puff, but according to his post history, he was last here in August of last year and said nothing of leaving...

I used to love seeing his daily rotations and often inspired me to try different blends.

We miss you @JimInks


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in Gidget...this blend is aging very well....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> I'm sure this has been brought up in the past so excuse me if I'm out of touch, but does anyone know what happened to JimInks? I only recently came back to Puff on a daily basis and have not seen Jim posting in this thread. I know in the past, he would announce short sabbatical's from Puff, but according to his post history, he was last here in August of last year and said nothing of leaving...
> 
> I used to love seeing his daily rotations and often inspired me to try different blends.
> 
> We miss you @*JimInks*


I see him posting most days on another forum


----------



## Fusion

Re-Visited the Harvest on Hudson, found it harder to keep alight than the Lane mix but managed to get thru a small bow, smells amazing


----------



## Champagne InHand

Ashton's Artisan blend in my Hardcastle. In London Town. Chelsea wa beautiful but expensive. We stayed in. White Chapel with all the curry restaurants.

Everybody was celebrating another day of fasting done.

A little photo of the changing of the guard. I would hate being a royal. What was Meagan Markel thinking?

Way to much dog and Pony show while living in a fish bowl.

IMHO.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Fusion said:


> Re-Visited the Harvest on Hudson, found it harder to keep alight than the Lane mix but managed to get thru a small bow, smells amazing


I love HoH. If you ever want to trade anything. It was my favorite apples and deciduous leaf, drying grape vines, etc. It's a shame they discontinued this and Gatsby luxury flake. Good products.

I was enjoying Rainy Day in my Rinaldo earlier.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> I'm sure this has been brought up in the past so excuse me if I'm out of touch, but does anyone know what happened to JimInks? I only recently came back to Puff on a daily basis and have not seen Jim posting in this thread. I know in the past, he would announce short sabbatical's from Puff, but according to his post history, he was last here in August of last year and said nothing of leaving...
> 
> I used to love seeing his daily rotations and often inspired me to try different blends.
> 
> We miss you @JimInks


The last I heard was that he was feed up with the constant bombardment of pop-ups.


----------



## Scap

Champagne InHand said:


> Ashton's Artisan blend in my Hardcastle. In London Town. Chelsea wa beautiful but expensive. We stayed in. White Chapel with all the curry restaurants.
> 
> Everybody was celebrating another day of fasting done.
> 
> A little photo of the changing of the guard. I would hate being a royal. What was Meagan Markel thinking?
> 
> Way to much dog and Pony show while living in a fish bowl.
> 
> IMHO.


Good friend of mine says everyone eats so much so late that he gains weight during the daylight fasts. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

So after a quick 4hr stem soak in Oxy Clean my new to me Savinelli got its first smoke in California, Lane Burley/Virginia mix. All seems well for this new pipe puffer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Birthday blend.


----------



## Fusion

Mixed a little Perique with the Lane in the Savanelli, very nice, just a tad tongue burn but overall very pleasant


----------



## Spencer480

Captain black Royal first three puffs were great after that no flavor


----------



## Scap

Pirate Kake.
It's mind blowing how funky and musty it is, but I love it.


----------



## Madderduro

Scap said:


> Pirate Kake.
> It's mind blowing how funky and musty it is, but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 248390


best stuff ever!!!! I'm constantly puffing on pirate kake....nice to see someone else enjoying it!!!!


----------



## Scap

Madderduro said:


> best stuff ever!!!! I'm constantly puffing on pirate kake....nice to see someone else enjoying it!!!!


Are you ever tempted to bite the "brownie"?
The plugs look so much like a piece of fudge brownie to me. Lol


----------



## Fusion

Got a "Job lot" of estate pipes in mail few days ago, in it was this Lowell Poker, it was disgusting, pot was full of cake and the stem, well just to say it took me 2 days with overnight soaks to get it clean. I dont know why but i like this pipe, first smoke in it is proper English, seems to be smoking well.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Pirate Kake.
> It's mind blowing how funky and musty it is, but I love it.
> 
> View attachment 248390


That bowl lasted me 2 hrs. It's like that Savinelli was built for Latakia. I feel better now than any pain meds could do for me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Spencer480

Bayou morning to finish off the day


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Catamount.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a bc...and no sir do not eat the "brownie"!!!


----------



## Fusion

Harvest on Hudson in the Lowell


----------



## ADRUNKK

I gave up on pipes quite a while ago but a new guy we hired on gave me an old bag of Virginia Gold Black Cavendish that he had. He see's me smoking cigarettes and cigars at work and asked if I wanted it because he had to give up all tobacco products due to medical reasons. I loaded up the old corn cob last night with it so I can enjoy a pipe full on my commute home. My commute home has increased almost 4 fold since my recent move, so maybe this is the spark I need to get back in the pipe game. More road time is a great excuse for uping my pipe game.


----------



## Fusion

Need to mention everything im smoking right new exception the Lane was gifted to me quite while ago from Aaron @*ADRUNKK* thank you young man, hope your settling in to the new house


----------



## Piper

ADRUNKK said:


> I gave up on pipes quite a while ago but a new guy we hired on gave me an old bag of Virginia Gold Black Cavendish that he had. He see's me smoking cigarettes and cigars at work and asked if I wanted it because he had to give up all tobacco products due to medical reasons. I loaded up the old corn cob last night with it so I can enjoy a pipe full on my commute home. My commute home has increased almost 4 fold since my recent move, so maybe this is the spark I need to get back in the pipe game. More road time is a great excuse for uping my pipe game.


Welcome back to the pipe side brother. A nice bowl on the commute sounds fantastic!


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake courtesy Nathan @OneStrangeOne in a Castello hawkbill. This is my second bowl. I dried it out a tad more and wow the taste is deelish!


----------



## JohnBrody15

H&H anniversary kake in the Heisenberg. Thank you @OneStrangeOne!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

PS 27 Pistachio in the Blue Grabow


----------



## Fusion

The second of my estate pipes, this is a Nassau, i think a Zulu, have it all cleaned but not polished yet, needs a bit more work, quick 1/2 bowl of Lane mix to see how it smokes.
This 1 had some deep bite marks, repaired with some black superglue, i can still see a few small marks, i may try to get them out, we will see


----------



## Scap

Loaded up a bowl of Gaslight.
Too wet and it killed the flavor. Dumped it out.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Crooner in the cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Balkan Sasieni in my MM MT cob.
My palate is jacked. Must be the antibiotics I'm on.

Can't taste it, but I'm smoking it anyway. Retrohale is pleasant.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I went to the Post Office, 2 new torch lighters for pipe smoking and one ''organizer'' bag for my car's trunk came. Now back home for relaxation and










Peterson Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Madderduro

glp sextant in a armellini


----------



## the camaro show

C&D bayou morning. I think VApers might be my thing. Thanks again Nathan!


----------



## JohnBrody15

H&H anniversary kake in the savinelli bent bulldog. This is good stuff. Sweet at the onset then spicy towards the end.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Captain Earle's Diamond Head.

It's got a bit of the pine needles flavor I love so much in Star of the East.


----------



## Fusion

Lane mix (yea Lane again lol, well its the one i have the most of and i do enjoy it) in the Savinelli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Old Church.


----------



## ForMud

Short on time yesterday so 1/2 bowl of Newminster Optimal Choice. For me it tastes better damp....More relights, but worth it.


----------



## Matt_21

restomod said:


> PS 27 Pistachio in the Blue Grabow


That's a beauty! Love that blue!


----------



## cory1984

Having a bowl of Scotty's Trout Stream in the GBD Midnight while waiting on the wife at the mall


----------



## Madderduro

red lion in a karl erik


----------



## Hickorynut

All this Haunted Bookshop talk....yes please! Besides its hotter n snot outside, but cool in here....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bayou Night in a Lowell, thank you @blackrabbit


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dreams of kaddath in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a Dunhill pot.


----------



## restomod

SPC Narrow Bridge in the newer Stanwell


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Larsen Signature in a Dunhill pot.


David, do you have any tongue bite smok8ng the WO Signature? The tin note is amazing on that tobacco but the 3 bowls Ive smoked were mouth scorchers.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, we have sun and least clouds in the sky of Athens with 76 °F










Ashton Winding Road.


----------



## Matt_21

Morning fellas.
Sitting in the driveway manning the "yard sale" smoking some Wilke 47th Street in this pretty pot.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> David, do you have any tongue bite smok8ng the WO Signature? The tin note is amazing on that tobacco but the 3 bowls Ive smoked were mouth scorchers.


Funny you should ask. I've had a similar experience. I've had bowls with almost no tongue bite but almost none with no tongue bite. Only one was a scorcher and since then I've sipped carefully and rested the pipe when it gets hot, which it often does. Frankly, it's a little surprising. The tobacco smells heavenly and tastes like peaches and apricots so you think it's going to be a pussycat but it can bite like a tiger. The only thing I can suggest, and I'm not sure if it makes a difference, is to use a small bowl.

The last time I opened my pouch of Signature I had what I thought was a flashback but may have been a false memory. The aroma reminded me of the Borkum Riff I smoked forty plus years ago. I don't recall ever getting nipped by Borkum Riff. I _do_ remember getting lacerated by every MacBaren's blend I tried back then. I'm still not a MacBaren's fan.


----------



## ScottyB

Special Curlies in a Bonaquisti this morning in sunny (hot) Springfield GA.


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Karl Erik bent apple.


Very handsome pipe, there!


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Karl Erik bent apple.


That pipe looks great out in the sunlight!


----------



## Madderduro

amber dawn in a medico


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a rossi


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Dunhill apple. No tongue bite but taking it easy.


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in a Jeantet pipe


----------



## Fusion

Proper English in a Nassau


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Matt_21

Smoking some of my 2006 McClelland English Cavedendish in this "Spitfire by Lorenzo"... while Lee grooms Marty. He was out playing in the rain lol


----------



## Scap

Gaslight tastes great if it's not soaking wet!
Here's the first of two bowls.









It is a plug/Kake but very chunky so doesn't cut well. Needs to be rubbed out pretty well to burn smooth.

Nice flavors. A bit of my pine needles, too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

H&H anniversary kake in the smoke master Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan mix in a Savinelli 915 KS Fiammata


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Gaslight tastes great if it's not soaking wet!
> Here's the first of two bowls.
> 
> View attachment 248738
> 
> 
> It is a plug/Kake but very chunky so doesn't cut well. Needs to be rubbed out pretty well to burn smooth.
> 
> Nice flavors. A bit of my pine needles, too.


What pipe is that @Scap i love the look of it


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> What pipe is that @Scap i love the look of it


It's a pre-80's GBD Garland II Bent Rhodesian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Esoterica Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2010 Esoterica Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin,
> View attachment 248846


So, what's the deal with esoterica?
I hear it's name a lot, but also notice it's rare as unicorn farts.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, unfortunately we have clouds plus few rain drops here in Athens with 76 °F.










Kohlhase & Kopp Nr. 11 Honey-Rum.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> So, what's the deal with esoterica?
> I hear it's name a lot, but also notice it's rare as unicorn farts.


Esoterica has a cult like following, I'm not sure if it's a mom & pop type operation that is only capable of producing smallish amount or if it's part of their marketing design, or maybe they are under contract with retailers in other countries, but they only release small amounts usually twice a year.
There are fanboys who truly believe that there ARE unicorns in those tins and are willing to pay obscene amounts of cash for it, so there are lots of scalpers willing to help em do so.

It is possible to buy at retail but it takes patience and some effort to do so. Go ahead and sign up on the notifications list with the etailers, the more popular blends sell out in about 30 seconds, sometimes faster. Anyway once you get a notification get on the phone and start calling B&M's.

Is it good? Yes, I will grab some at retail prices when I can, I won't chase after it. 
Is it the be all, end all, holy grail experience? No, it's tobacco.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> So, what's the deal with esoterica?
> 
> I hear it's name a lot, but also notice it's rare as unicorn farts.


I bought a few tins of penzance. Tried it, didn't like it. Sold some on Ebay and gave the rest away. The stuff on Ebay sold for 4x's what I paid for it. Felt so guilty I tossed in a couple Cubans as a gift.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Signature in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


Looks like that bit could use some TLC. :grin2:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Looks like that bit could use some TLC. :grin2:


You're right LOL. I actually had Mike Myers at Walker Pipe Repair make a new one but I never use it. This disgusting bit fits perfectly between my teeth.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan mix in a Lowell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## restomod

Lane 1-q in a Challenge pipe made in Italy it says.


----------



## Scotchpig

2006 McClelland English Cavendish gifted by @Matt_21 in a Savinelli Bianca Smooth.


----------



## Matt_21

Scotchpig said:


> 2006 McClelland English Cavendish gifted by @Matt_21 in a Savinelli Bianca Smooth.


How is it Scott?


----------



## Scotchpig

Great end to the day. I need to pipe more often. Thanks Matt!


----------



## Matt_21

Glad you're enjoying it. 
Seeing that got me off my as* to find a pipe. 
I'm smoking Balken Supreme in a Crown noseburner.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier, Sam gawith navy flake in the grand master pot. 









H&H anniversary kake in the savinelli bent billiard circa 2003.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Comoys Bulldog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Killington.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Earlier, Sam gawith navy flake in the grand master pot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&H anniversary kake in the savinelli bent billiard circa 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yum!!


----------



## Hickorynut

Anglers Dream in a MM Country Gentleman.....it's hot outside......










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Lane mix with a heavy hit of my Perique in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am drinking double Greek coffee while i hear in my earphones Relaxing Meditation music.










McClelland Yenidje Supreme.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello pot.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Levant in a Castello pot.


Do you find that Lat heavy blends taste better in a pot?
I've been hearing that the shallow larger diameter bowls help with the flavors, but don't know if that's just something that is oft repeated without evidence.


----------



## Hickorynut

Champagne Inhand's Magic Mix in Black Kathy.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in a Dunhill prince.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Do you find that Lat heavy blends taste better in a pot?
> I've been hearing that the shallow larger diameter bowls help with the flavors, but don't know if that's just something that is oft repeated without evidence.


I am not a good judge of that opinion. I smoke tobacco in any bowl and find that almost anything can taste poorly in any pipe and well in any pipe. Normally I love Levant but, for some reason, this particular smoke was not great. Of course, I finished it anyway! But it has also tasted delicious in the same pipe or pipe shape. There are so many variables when it comes to the flavor of blend and bowl that I can never isolate which ones are associated with which LOL. The biggest variable is the smoker. And this particular smoker is not as observant as he should be! For example, I am still searching for the taste of pine needles, which sounds wonderful.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in the Savinelli 915 Thank you Andrew @blackrabbit


----------



## zcziggy

Wow....reading this thread makes me scared. Here i am for years with an old chacom and smoking sir walter raleigh and stanwell thinking "maybe i should expand the choices".
You guys are a really bad influence


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> Wow....reading this thread makes me scared. Here i am for years with an old chacom and smoking sir walter raleigh and stanwell thinking "maybe i should expand the choices".
> You guys are a really bad influence


Be afraid. Be very afraid. I used to smoke CB White in a few pipes. After reading Puff, I now have about 14 pipes and shelves and drawers of various tobaccos. I'm glad to have broadened my horizons but mostly I enjoy the camaraderie here.:smile2:


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> Wow....reading this thread makes me scared. Here i am for years with an old chacom and smoking sir walter raleigh and stanwell thinking "maybe i should expand the choices".
> You guys are a really bad influence


I happen to think that Sir Walter Raleigh is a great smoke! It was the 1st pipe tobacco that I actually enjoyed smoking. I'm now curious to know how it does with some years on it so I took the 4-5 ounces I have and jarred it last year. I also often troll pipestud looking to see if some older SWR shows up for a reasonable price.

But, if you enjoy Burley, there are some really nice blends out there waiting to be discovered by you. :grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Bowl of Solani Aged Burley Flake in a new Stanwell 11. Opened a jar that’s been closed up for about a year and it is delicious.


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Haunted Bookshop in the Savinelli 915 Thank you Andrew @blackrabbit


Gateway drug.....Colin is committed now.... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> Gateway drug.....Colin is committed now....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Lol and i did enjoy this HB


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cubed Gaslight in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking McLintock Il Camino, a small glass of Vodka Smirnoff Red beside me.


----------



## Scap

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking McLintock Il Camino, a small glass of Vodka Smirnoff Red beside me.


Pics or it didn't happen!

Just kidding. :grin2:


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Bowl of Solani Aged Burley Flake in a new Stanwell 11. Opened a jar that's been closed up for about a year and it is delicious.


Stunning pipe Erik. I love those wavy rims! Enjoy your _aged_ Aged Burley Flake.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Smoking GLP Union Square in one of my trio of weekend travel pipes—Karl Erik.


----------



## Fusion

Lane/Perique mix in a Nassau


----------



## Scap

Went from straight Latakia to Balkan Supreme.

Seems really mellow and sweet against straight Lat....I can't imagine why. :vs_laugh:


----------



## restomod

Lane BCA in the Stanwell, breaking in nicely and smoking a lot better.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 84 °F.










Ilsteds Own Cedros Hand blended.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Royalty in a Dunny apple. An understated English blend.


----------



## Fusion

GL Pease Chelsea Moring in a Savinelli Oceano 320 Delightful, dont know if its all in the mind using the new pipe and all but seemed like my best bowl yet, had to take the filter out as it was too tight of a draw for me


----------



## ScottyB

Special Curlies in a 1997 Tinsky bent apple.


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake in the 11 Vario. This is the 1st time I’ve ever used a filter in this pipe and I think I like it. Currently using a Savinelli balsa filter. 

I’m actually pulling more subtle flavors from this tobacco.


----------



## Scap

Broke the seal on a tin of Three Nuns.
Tastes almost exactly how it smells. Bit of citrus and dried fruit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Two earlier today: dreams of kaddath and some table scraps. Savinelli Saint Nick and the savinelli straight grain c.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> GL Pease Chelsea Moring in a Savinelli Oceano 320 Delightful, dont know if its all in the mind using the new pipe and all but seemed like my best bowl yet, had to take the filter out as it was too tight of a draw for me


Colin, beware of pulling the stem on a hot pipe. Very easy to damage the strumel.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Two earlier today: dreams of kaddath and some table scraps. Savinelli Saint Nick and the savinelli straight grain c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was the Dreams of Kadath for you?


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Colin, beware of pulling the stem on a hot pipe. Very easy to damage the strumel.


I Took it out before i lit it, couldnt get a draw thru it and the plastic tube they give you to use instead f the filter is way too tight to fit so i smoked it without any of them, seemed just right to me lol


----------



## ebnash

Sometime that’s the way it works. All my Stanwells are 9mm filter pipes and I hated using the paper filters because got sour quick. Smoked them quite a bit with no filters and had no problems. Finally decided I’d try using the balsa filters because aim a fairly wet smoker and at first I liked it, but I’m undecided now. I need to do a back to back test with and without to be sure. 

Like anything, do what works for you!


----------



## Fusion

I took a balsa filter and run the edges along a piece of sandpaper and put it in, will try with some tobacco again tomorrow, seems a lot better.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk special blending Orient.


----------



## Madderduro

finally got time to sit down with a pipe!!! habana daydream in a brog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Oddysey in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye luxury navy flake in the twisted sister. Using some brass for a tamp.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> How was the Dreams of Kadath for you?


It was a bit rough. If I smelled the smoke, it was kinda burning my nose. And I was thinking, "wow, this topping is interesting." Like a sweet liqueur. Then I read up on it, and was shocked to see that there was no topping. Which made me more interested in how all the different tobaccos were creating this unique flavor, than I was on simply liking it. If that makes sense lol. I was having trouble preparing it, cutting off flakes and then crumbling them, I'd end up with a leaf pile. I was thinking I'd try it again, cut off flakes, then cut them again into a cube cut.

The smell is haunting though.....the story that it's named for is "Dream Quest of Unknown Kadath" seems fitting.


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs delight in a bc


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Flake in Stanwell Amber


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking McClelland 2035 Dark Navy Flake while drinking Skinos Mastiha Liqueur.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Tulse

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


I need to start the pipe just for these great names. The cigar thread just can't match.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Mixture BB1938 in the new pipe, this time with a filter that i had to sand slightly to get a decent draw


----------



## Scap

Two coins of Escudo in the Mark Twain Cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from a local Café in Greece.










Mac Baren Vanilla Choice.


----------



## Madderduro

mac baren latakia flake in a leonessa


----------



## Dran

Excellent view of the 2nd chin! Comoys #9









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a brog


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Excellent view of the 2nd chin! Comoys #9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Lookin' good bro!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Tulse said:


> I need to start the pipe just for these great names. The cigar thread just can't match.


Jump in! The water's fine! For me it's cigars outside in the good weather and pipes indoors year round. :smile2:


----------



## Piper

Smoking bowl after bowl of Davidoff Royalty in my trio of travel pipes. This is definitely an all-day-everyday blend—not that I intend to smoke it all day everyday.


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a kaywoodie


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bayou Night in a Nassau Zulu with a project stand


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Stonehaven in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Jump in! The water's fine! For me it's cigars outside in the good weather and pipes indoors year round. :smile2:


I'd love to be able to pipe indoors. Been dreaming of building a small smoking shed with TV and climate control. Problem is, no one would ever see me again...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in a 'Texaco' commemorative,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk No 13 Cappuccino.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I'd love to be able to pipe indoors. Been dreaming of building a small smoking shed with TV and climate control. Problem is, no one would ever see me again...


Nice dream. I sit beside an inexpensive reversing window fan I bought on Amazon. Unless it's windy outside, the fan works well enough for pipe tobacco. It is not adequate for cigars so I need good weather and a place to sit outside, which is hard to find in NYC.


----------



## Dran

Haunted Book Shop in a Rossi bent pot. Does this one look familiar @ebnash ?









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Haunted Book Shop in a Rossi bent pot. Does this one look familiar @ebnash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Yup and I had two of those in different finishes, so I still have the other and have smoked it recently.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Nice dream. I sit beside an inexpensive reversing window fan I bought on Amazon. Unless it's windy outside, the fan works well enough for pipe tobacco. It is not adequate for cigars so I need good weather and a place to sit outside, which is hard to find in NYC.


I agree that Pipe smoke is easy to manage, but my wife does not tolerate any kind of tobacco smoke, so I already feel blessed that she supports me smoking, at all.

The stretch dream is to have a smoking treehouse! I don't have much flat land on my property, but I have hundreds of redwood trees.


----------



## Dran

ebnash said:


> Yup and I had two of those in different finishes, so I still have the other and have smoked it recently.


Great lil smoker! She has been treating me well!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Lane Mix with a hand cut Perique condiment in a Dr Grabow Royal Duke (see im learning something, Condiment:grin2


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I agree that Pipe smoke is easy to manage, but my wife does not tolerate any kind of tobacco smoke, so I already feel blessed that she supports me smoking, at all.
> 
> The stretch dream is to have a smoking treehouse! I don't have much flat land on my property, but I have hundreds of redwood trees.


Erik, if you build a treehouse for smoking you have to get a churchwarden or clay or some other Hobbit-style pipe. :wink2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some luxury navy flake in the smoke master pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand

I was so glad to have access to my Wilke Gramercy Park and VMC in different pipes after coming home. I took 2 pipes and 3 tobaccos to Europe with me. But just 2 pies and 3 tobaccos for 14 days. I’m way too spoiled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GL Pease Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell PA Dutch Treat.


----------



## ForMud

ebnash said:


> I agree that Pipe smoke is easy to manage, but my wife does not tolerate any kind of tobacco smoke, so I already feel blessed that she supports me smoking, at all.
> 
> The stretch dream is to have a smoking treehouse! I don't have much flat land on my property, but I have hundreds of redwood trees.


Great, now I'm going to daydream all day of tree houses made from Spanish Cedar......


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Mixture BB1938 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Dran

HPS vanilla custard in an 80's Charatan Calabash gifted to me by @Champagne InHand









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh that’s been jarred for a couple years in the Stanwell Vario. I’ll follow suit with Dran today


----------



## JohnBrody15

Anniversary kake in the savinelli pipa. Needs a tampin'.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Love the selfies!:vs_cool: 

For now I'll just stick with a pic of the pipe, a Castello sea rock 55 pot containing Vintage Syrian.:wink2:


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Love the selfies!:vs_cool:
> 
> For now I'll just stick with a pic of the pipe


That pipe is far better looking than my face, so you're on point!


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> That pipe is far better looking than my face, so you're on point!


Au contraire mon frère!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Chipman Hill.


----------



## Dran

Sid.Stavros said:


> 4noggins Chipman Hill.


Now that's a beauty @sid.stravos !!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Hangin out with Old Joe Krantz and the new Tinsky!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Hangin out with Old Joe Krantz and the new Tinsky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That Tinsky is as pretty in real life as it was in the picture. Enjoy brother.:vs_cool:


----------



## Dran

Easy clencher and smokes like a queen!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

orlik golden sliced in a yello bole


----------



## Hickorynut

Chatham Manor in the Brog152..Storms inbound and humid outside.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Peter Stokkebye Proper English in a Savineli Oceano 320


----------



## restomod

With all this Orlik Golden Slice talk I dug out a tin that was given to me last year in a trade. Never had it so this will be my first bowl.


----------



## cory1984

Had to break in the new Crown Manola with some Lane HGL. Smokes great!


----------



## Piper

Trafalgar in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rattrays Marlin Flake from around 2004 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, we have sun with few clouds here in Athens and 79 °F.










Pöschl Exclusiv Cavendish.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello great line dublin.


Oh MAN! I'm just seeing this pipe now! What a beauty!
Nice one David!


----------



## Dran

1q in a cob!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding in a Nassau Zulu


Whatcha think of that one @Fusion? I got a tin on the way from P&C

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Whatcha think of that one @*Fusion*? I got a tin on the way from P&C
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I do like it, only my second bowl with it, strong and just a tad 'bitey" on the tongue, smells delicious


----------



## Matt_21

Fusion said:


> I do like it, only my second bowl with it, strong and just a tad 'bitey" on the tongue, smells delicious


Agreed. SPC Plum Pudding is one I reach for when deciding what to smoke when I want to pipe.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Sansepolcro in a Savinelli 915 Thank you Andrew @*blackrabbit*


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Royalty in a well-used Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Scap

Belle Meade Cask Strength and a bowl of Levant Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

GL Pease Chelsea Morning in the Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black Ruby.


----------



## Dran

Molto dolche in a brog 36









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Quite Nights courtesy of @Piper,







Thanks again David, I could easily see this becoming an addition to to my morning rotation! First bowl of the day is almost always a lat blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sam Gawith Navy courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Smoking in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nicholas 321.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Going full codger! Half and half in the roadtown...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Savinelli 320, you guys are gona get sick of seeing this pipe, it smokes so much better than any other i have


----------



## Bigjohn

Fusion said:


> Dunhill BB1938 in a Savinelli 320, you guys are gona get sick of seeing this pipe, it smokes so much better than any other i have


I won't get tired of looking at that pipe, it's a good looking pipe. It's not like you are smoking out of a soda can lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Pirate Kake, arrgh!
Topo Chico, arriba!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## ebnash

Solani Aged Burley Flake in Stanwell 11 Vario


----------



## Scotchpig

Y'all a bad influence. Dunhill Elizabethan in a Savinelli Bianca


----------



## Dran

Scotchpig said:


> Y'all a bad influence. Dunhill Elizabethan in a Savinelli Bianca


Good to see you back over here for a visit @Scotchpig !!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scotchpig said:


> Y'all a bad influence. Dunhill Elizabethan in a Savinelli Bianca


It's all @Dran 's fault!


----------



## Scotchpig

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's all @Dran 's fault!


Agreed


----------



## Dran

I am the common denominator.... In over here quite a bit, and talk to Scott off forum pretty regular

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Honey & Orange.


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cotton 1&2 in the Brog67 with Iron Bean on a soggy morn....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## cory1984

Quick morning smoke with Scotty's Trout Stream in the Big Ben Tattoo pipe. Still have no complaints about this little guy.


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in a Rossi 8123. Haven’t smoked this jar for almost a year and really enjoying it. I might be crazy, but this actually seems to have a little nicotine in it...


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Rincon De La Pipa No. 1 while struggle to make adjustments to my new TP-Link router, cool water beside me.
[by the way i smashed my Samsung tablet this evening, i need to calm down]


----------



## Dran

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Rincon De La Pipa No. 1 while struggle to make adjustments to my new TP-Link router, cool water beside me.
> [by the way i smashed my Samsung tablet this evening, i need to calm down]


I guess that answers that question @Piper ! Sid is the chef!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

First smoke of GL Pease Union Square. Fresh out of the tin, it seems down right soggy. The note is of apricot to me. Quite bright! It refused to rub out so I attempted to tear it up to smokeable size pieces. It just wanted to stretch out like a hide. Being impatient I threw some on a paper towel and nuked it for 30 seconds on 30% power. 

Came out slightly warm, but just shy of crunchy. 

Some work to get lit and much growth. Probably still a little damp and the pieces are a bit large. 

First puffs have slight sweetness and nice fruit tang. Bright on the nose on retro, but enjoyable. I’ll need to play around with how I prep this in the future. There are some monster stems to pull out. 

If I don’t puff quite frequently, it goes out. Just going to take my time with this as this pipe only has a few smokes on it. 

I think this tobacco has some real potential if I lay it down for 6 months. The date on the tin is just 3 weeks ago. I’m going to pull every thing out of the can to sit out for a few hours before I jar it and throw one more bowls worth in a baggie to try again soon. 

What I really like about this blend, other than the mellow tang and sweetness, is that it has a very clean tobacco taste. Reminds me of opening a fresh pack of cigarettes (years ago) and smelling that clean sweetness, like a batch of sun brewed unsweetened iced tea.


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> First smoke of GL Pease Union Square. Fresh out of the tin, it seems down right soggy. The note is of apricot to me. Quite bright! It refused to rub out so I attempted to tear it up to smokeable size pieces. It just wanted to stretch out like a hide. Being impatient I threw some on a paper towel and nuked it for 30 seconds on 30% power.
> 
> Came out slightly warm, but just shy of crunchy.
> 
> Some work to get lit and much growth. Probably still a little damp and the pieces are a bit large.
> 
> First puffs have slight sweetness and nice fruit tang. Bright on the nose on retro, but enjoyable. I'll need to play around with how I prep this in the future. There are some monster stems to pull out.
> 
> If I don't puff quite frequently, it goes out. Just going to take my time with this as this pipe only has a few smokes on it.
> 
> I think this tobacco has some real potential if I lay it down for 6 months. The date on the tin is just 3 weeks ago. I'm going to pull every thing out of the can to sit out for a few hours before I jar it and throw one more bowls worth in a baggie to try again soon.
> 
> What I really like about this blend, other than the mellow tang and sweetness, is that it has a very clean tobacco taste. Reminds me of opening a fresh pack of cigarettes (years ago) and smelling that clean sweetness, like a batch of sun brewed unsweetened iced tea.


Great description. I literally could experience that based on the write up....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a T, Christiano Good i have some of this arriving Monday as this bowl is the last of my sample from @blackrabbit and its yummy


----------



## Scap

After yardwork, Orlik Golden Sliced seemed like a good fit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Von Erik chimney,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Von Erik chimney,
> View attachment 250114


Man....that's a good looking pipe


----------



## Sid.Stavros

First use [''break-in''] of my new meerschaum with Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

SPC puget sound in the Heisenberg. With coffee and a splash of half and half.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GL Pease Chelsea Morning in the Savinelli 320
Reached for the pipe instead of a cigar for the morning smoke :surprise:


----------



## ebnash

JohnBrody15 said:


> SPC puget sound in the Heisenberg. With coffee and a splash of half and half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm kind of obsessed with this pipe. I believe this is the Puff Annual Pipe from last year, isn't it? I wonder if he would make another in the same spec? Do you just contact him through his FB page?


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> First smoke of GL Pease Union Square. Fresh out of the tin, it seems down right soggy. The note is of apricot to me. Quite bright! It refused to rub out so I attempted to tear it up to smokeable size pieces. It just wanted to stretch out like a hide. Being impatient I threw some on a paper towel and nuked it for 30 seconds on 30% power.
> 
> Came out slightly warm, but just shy of crunchy.
> 
> Some work to get lit and much growth. Probably still a little damp and the pieces are a bit large.
> 
> First puffs have slight sweetness and nice fruit tang. Bright on the nose on retro, but enjoyable. I'll need to play around with how I prep this in the future. There are some monster stems to pull out.
> 
> If I don't puff quite frequently, it goes out. Just going to take my time with this as this pipe only has a few smokes on it.
> 
> I think this tobacco has some real potential if I lay it down for 6 months. The date on the tin is just 3 weeks ago. I'm going to pull every thing out of the can to sit out for a few hours before I jar it and throw one more bowls worth in a baggie to try again soon.
> 
> What I really like about this blend, other than the mellow tang and sweetness, is that it has a very clean tobacco taste. Reminds me of opening a fresh pack of cigarettes (years ago) and smelling that clean sweetness, like a batch of sun brewed unsweetened iced tea.


By sheer coincidence I happened to be smoking Union Sq in my Karl Erik bent apple when I read your review. Excellent description, Erik. It actually put words to what I'm tasting: "mellow tang," "bright," and "very clean tobacco taste." I rarely get sweetness from tobacco, even virginias, which is why "unsweetened ice tea" perfectly describes Union Sq:vs_cool:.


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> Great description. I literally could experience that based on the write up....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...





Piper said:


> By sheer coincidence I happened to be smoking Union Sq in my Karl Erik bent apple when I read your review. Excellent description, Erik. It actually put words to what I'm tasting: "mellow tang," "bright," and "very clean tobacco taste." I rarely get sweetness from tobacco, even virginias, which is why "unsweetened ice tea" perfectly describes Union Sq:vs_cool:.


Unexpected and Im honored to get compliments from you both on my write up. Thanks


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> I'm kind of obsessed with this pipe. I believe this is the Puff Annual Pipe from last year, isn't it? I wonder if he would make another in the same spec? Do you just contact him through his FB page?


She's a looker for sure, and has been a good smoker. A little too heavy to clench, but still feels good in the hand. But yeah, this was a Puff pipe of the year, I guess it was last year? What year is it again lol A puff member who I haven't seen for a while put it all together. I don't know if he knew Heisenberg or looked them up....with that said, I'd say contact them through their Fb page like you mentioned. It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Fusion

After Lunch, C&D Bayou night in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Quite Nights in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello great line Dublin.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 in the Savinelli 320


----------



## Madderduro

artisans blend in a johs


----------



## Fusion

Before i made my order last week was reading up on a few Aromatics, came across the Lane HGL, had a good review so i read a few more and it sounded great, being the pig i am i couldnt leave it at just 2 oz and ordered 4, came today and i could smell it as soon as opened the box, cloying smell of vanilla and thought i wonder who likes this stuff and do i have the address.
Thought i would at least give it a try, surprise no vanilla:grin2: I really like it and will be buying more


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Westminster in a Castello great line Dublin.


I should have kept by butt on the cigar side of the wall....this is getting dangerous. Great looking Catello, Piper.


----------



## Scap

Quiet Nights in the GBD.

Just an awesome blend. Not as funky as Star of the East, or Levant Mixture, but very flavorful.


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> I should have kept by butt on the cigar side of the wall....this is getting dangerous. Great looking Catello, Piper.


We're glad you're here brother. Thanks for the compliment on the pipe.

Now smoking Erinmore Flake in a Dunhill bulldog. (Dunhill calls it a rhodesian)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, here in Athens we have sun and 84 °F for now.










Dixon & Hamilton Lincoln Mellow Mixture.

By the way i can not find here my yesterday's post, has it gone?



> Briar Patch Black Velvet.


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a skippy wigwam


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, here in Athens we have sun and 84 °F for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dixon & Hamilton Lincoln Mellow Mixture.
> 
> By the way i can not find here my yesterday's post, has it gone?


Maybe it took a detour tru cyberspace!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s pipe smoking adventures,
Dunhill 965
C&D OJK 
GH&Co Dark Birdseye 
And of course Chatham Manor and Two Timer


----------



## cory1984

More Lane HGL in the new Crown Manola. Quickly becoming my favorite pipe.


----------



## Fusion

Following @cory1984 today, Lane HGL in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Fusion

@OneStrangeOne Nathan, you need to clean up your inbox, cant send you any PM's lol


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> @OneStrangeOne Nathan, you need to clean up your inbox, cant send you any PM's lol


Maybe he blocked you.....:grin2:


----------



## Scap

Have some Balkan Sasieni sitting out. Not sure which pipe is the lucky one tonight, but I'm leaning towards the MM Mark Twain.


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in a Dagner Stubby Poker. Sorry, no pic today...


----------



## Fusion

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co Happy Brown Bogie in a Lowell poker this is the first pipe tobacco thats given me a Nic kick, good i had lunch first, thank you @blackrabbit


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> @OneStrangeOne Nathan, you need to clean up your inbox, cant send you any PM's lol


Okay, made a little room, I'll clean it up when I get home


----------



## Scap

Finished the Balkan Sasieni, but I wasn't finished....


----------



## Bigjohn

Fusion said:


> Gawith, Hoggarth & Co Happy Brown Bogie in a Lowell poker this is the first pipe tobacco thats given me a Nic kick, good i had lunch first, thank you @blackrabbit


Colin, Looks like you really jumped into this pipe thing with both feet, didn't you? I think I see you posting more pipe pics then cigar pics anymore LOL. That's quite a nice variety of pipes you have there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bigjohn said:


> Colin, Looks like you really jumped into this pipe thing with both feet, didn't you? I think I see you posting more pipe pics then cigar pics anymore LOL. That's quite a nice variety of pipes you have there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yea, i bought a "bundle" on ebay and a few cleaned up very nice, also 1 new and another nearly new from a member here


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a German Pot,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hearth and home 10 to midnight in the savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club White Roses.


----------



## ForMud

C&D Virginia Flake with a pinch of Plum Pudding added.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s lineup,
C&D Bayou Morning 
GH&Co Dark Birdseye 
SG 1792


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a armellini


----------



## Fusion

Working my way thru the samples from @*blackrabbit* first off today is F&K Lancer Slices in A Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a stanwell


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in a Dunhill prince.


----------



## cory1984

CB Gold in a MM Morgan. Keeping it light, too hot for anything heavy today.


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake in the Stanwell. This is coming my favorite blend lately and was a gift from @Hickorynut

Heatwave going on out west so I'm smoking in a Local Lounge this afternoon.


----------



## Bigjohn

All right gang, here it goes, first bowl ever. WO Larsen Signature (thanks @ebnash) in a $4 cob pipe from the shop next-door to my work. Don't make fun of me all at once now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Royal Yacht thanks to @ebnash in my Stanwell Black Diamond


----------



## Fusion

Bigjohn said:


> All right gang, here it goes, first bowl ever. WO Larsen Signature (thanks @*ebnash*) in a $4 cob pipe from the shop next-door to my work. Don't make fun of me all at once now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats it, your on the edge of that hole:grin2:


----------



## UBC03

Bigjohn said:


> All right gang, here it goes, first bowl ever. WO Larsen Signature (thanks @ebnash) in a $4 cob pipe from the shop next-door to my work. Don't make fun of me all at once now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than my first pipe. Some Chinese thing from Amazon. You could actually taste the carcinogens... lol

Now if you were puffin in a MacArthur (I have three.. lol) then we'd have some amusement.


----------



## UBC03

When I first started on the pipe side it was a ghost town. Me, @JimInks and mister moo( God rest his soul)..

Now it's freakin booming over here.. great job boys. Keep it up..


----------



## ebnash

Bigjohn said:


> All right gang, here it goes, first bowl ever. WO Larsen Signature (thanks @ebnash) in a $4 cob pipe from the shop next-door to my work. Don't make fun of me all at once now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn, I guess I should have recommended what you should have started with. WO Larsen Signature smells amazing and is delicious, but it can be a tongue-biting monster! So much sugar in there.

For your next smoke, try the Prince Albert, Half and Half, Carter Hall or if you want a sweeter aromatic to start with, maybe either one of the Captain Blacks...

Hopefully your tongue survived this mission and didn't scare you away! Glad to see your piping, sir


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> When I first started on the pipe side it was a ghost town. Me, @JimInks and mister moo( God rest his soul)..
> 
> Now it's freakin booming over here.. great job boys. Keep it up..


We are hoping to raise a revival and draw Jim back over so we can marvel at his smoking prowess.


----------



## Bigjohn

ebnash said:


> Damn, I guess I should have recommended what you should have started with. WO Larsen Signature smells amazing and is delicious, but it can be a tongue-biting monster! So much sugar in there.
> 
> For your next smoke, try the Prince Albert, Half and Half, Carter Hall or if you want a sweeter aromatic to start with, maybe either one of the Captain Blacks...
> 
> Hopefully your tongue survived this mission and didn't scare you away! Glad to see your piping, sir


Thank you for the recommendation! I really didn't go by the smell. Since I had no reference point, I grabbed the bag that happened to be on the very top LOL. The tongue bite definitely didn't scare me away, the matter of fact, I am smoking a second bowl of it as we speak 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> We are hoping to raise a revival and draw Jim back over so we can marvel at his smoking prowess.


I'll PM him to see if he has the time.


----------



## ebnash

restomod said:


> Royal Yacht thanks to @ebnash in my Stanwell Black Diamond


Now that's a bold choice! Nice and @UBC03 will be proud. He's slut for Royal Yacht!


----------



## restomod

Bigjohn said:


> All right gang, here it goes, first bowl ever. WO Larsen Signature (thanks @ebnash) in a $4 cob pipe from the shop next-door to my work. Don't make fun of me all at once now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man had I known I would have gotten the same one out, we could have compared notes. That's a great looking pile, and also you have a shop literally next to your work? Do you live there now?


----------



## Scap

Three Nuns in my bowl tonight.


----------



## Bigjohn

restomod said:


> Man had I known I would have gotten the same one out, we could have compared notes. That's a great looking pile, and also you have a shop literally next to your work? Do you live there now?


Well, it's not a cigar shop, it's a smokeshop. You probably have to live in Seattle (that's where I am) or Denver to really appreciate the difference. It's focused on selling products made for other types of smoking. When I came in asking for a cob pipe, the guy had no idea what I was talking about and had shown me about a dozen different glass pipes and bongs. He finally went to the back to consult with someone and brought me this cob, saying that he didn't even realize they sold them and hadn't seen one himself. Coincidentally, right next-door to that shop, is a store that sells nothing but weed and edibles but I don't do that kind of stuff. Both are literally across the street from my work LOL. I do have multiple cigar shops near my house, One of which is in the same plaza where I buy groceries so I am pretty lucky when it comes to that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

ebnash said:


> Now that's a bold choice! Nice and @UBC03 will be proud. He's slut for Royal Yacht!


Well I think I went bold and realized I may be out of my league lol. Been smoking a lot of aros, and this says by description it has some plum flavor (I am not buying it lol). It was very non aro to me but not in a bad way at all. Super high vitamin n but smoked really well just not what I am used to... yet.



Bigjohn said:


> Well, it's not a cigar shop, it's a smokeshop. You probably have to live in Seattle (that's where I am) or Denver to really appreciate the difference. It's focused on selling products made for other types of smoking. When I came in asking for a cob pipe, the guy had no idea what I was talking about and had shown me about a dozen different glass pipes and bongs. He finally went to the back to consult with someone and brought me this cob, saying that he didn't even realize they sold them and hadn't seen one himself. Coincidentally, right next-door to that shop, is a store that sells nothing but weed and edibles but I don't do that kind of stuff. Both are literally across the street from my work LOL. I do have multiple cigar shops near my house, One of which is in the same plaza where I buy groceries so I am pretty lucky when it comes to that.


I hear you on those type of shops, it's all I have really close to me as well. My first decent tobacco/pipe shop is about 40 minutes in either direction.


----------



## ebnash

@restomod My comment on Bold Choice has to do with the Nic content. I never found any Plum, when I smoked it either. I always picked up a fermented dry apricot type flavor, but it was pleasant. Royal Yacht is a very polarizing blend. People love it, or think its disgusting. I have many tins packed away for long term storage. The one your smoking had been jarred for about 2 years and in my opinion, it got better. If it's not your cup of tea now, do yourself a favor and find the smallest canning jar and stick it in a dark cool place for a year or two and come back to it. It will improve and if you keep piping, your tastes will surely change.

If you are used to aromatics and want to try something in that vane, smoke a bowl of the Hiland's Pete's Moss. Pull out a bowls worth and leave it out to dry for a few hours or overnight as it ships pretty moist and I put it straight into a jar. It's pretty much the only Aromatic that I saved from all the tobacco I sent to you guys. I had purchased 1 lb. of it when I was in Arizona and visited Hiland's. The Hiland's Snowflake is another good one with a room note that will draw everyone in to ask you what you're smoking.

I'm very pleased that both you and @Bigjohn are already digging in! Hope you guys found the pipe nail in the box, as well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Amorelli chimney,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## restomod

ebnash said:


> @restomod My comment on Bold Choice has to do with the Nic content. I never found any Plum, when I smoked it either. I always picked up a fermented dry apricot type flavor, but it was pleasant. Royal Yacht is a very polarizing blend. People love it, or think its disgusting. I have many tins packed away for long term storage. The one your smoking had been jarred for about 2 years and in my opinion, it got better. If it's not your cup of tea now, do yourself a favor and find the smallest canning jar and stick it in a dark cool place for a year or two and come back to it. It will improve and if you keep piping, your tastes will surely change.
> 
> If you are used to aromatics and want to try something in that vane, smoke a bowl of the Hiland's Pete's Moss. Pull out a bowls worth and leave it out to dry for a few hours or overnight as it ships pretty moist and I put it straight into a jar. It's pretty much the only Aromatic that I saved from all the tobacco I sent to you guys. I had purchased 1 lb. of it when I was in Arizona and visited Hiland's. The Hiland's Snowflake is another good one with a room note that will draw everyone in to ask you what you're smoking.
> 
> I'm very pleased that both you and @Bigjohn are already digging in! Hope you guys found the pipe nail in the box, as well.


Thanks for the tip on what to try next. I definitely don't make my long term judgements just yet being so new so it's getting jarred and in the wine cooler.

I like to think it translates but I am strong/full cigar guy for 10+ years so I can usually take high n pretty well. I can tell it's there when it's there though.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Smyrna No 1.


----------



## ForMud

Peter Stokkebye, 24 Nougat in a cob.


----------



## ForMud

Bigjohn said:


> Well, it's not a cigar shop, it's a smokeshop. You probably have to live in Seattle (that's where I am) or Denver to really appreciate the difference. It's focused on selling products made for other types of smoking. When I came in asking for a cob pipe, the guy had no idea what I was talking about and had shown me about a dozen different glass pipes and bongs. He finally went to the back to consult with someone and brought me this cob, saying that he didn't even realize they sold them and hadn't seen one himself. Coincidentally, right next-door to that shop, is a store that sells nothing but weed and edibles but I don't do that kind of stuff. Both are literally across the street from my work LOL. I do have multiple cigar shops near my house, One of which is in the same plaza where I buy groceries so I am pretty lucky when it comes to that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would've been great if you had wrote "WO Larsen Signature in a bong cause that'll all they had" :smile2:


----------



## Madderduro

rainy day here in pa so figured I'd smoke some rainy day in a nording


----------



## Dran

Madderduro said:


> rainy day here in pa so figured I'd smoke some rainy day in a nording
> View attachment 250440


I'm a fat guy.... Had to look twice, thought that Nording had Cheetos all over it!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Dran said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> rainy day here in pa so figured I'd smoke some rainy day in a nording
> View attachment 250440
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fat guy.... Had to look twice, thought that Nording had Cheetos all over it!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 @Dran wouldn't surprise me if nordings harmony series one day has a cheetos pipe...I'll keep an eye out for ya...next up is bow legged bear in the buckeye tomato


----------



## Scap

It's Latakia:30 here.
Star of the East and Katz coffee.


----------



## Fusion

GL Pease Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Royalty in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


----------



## Matt_21

Lee just cut my hair and now she's bathing the dogs. I'm sitting in the grooming room with her. Was looking in the "pipe cupboard" I keep in here and found this MM Cob already packed. Lit it up. I think it's Mississippi River.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted bookshop in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Castello bent apple nose burner. This is a very tasty Danish aromatic. I could see how it could get hot if I didn't just let it go out.


----------



## Fusion

Its cooled down a bit today, finishing off the day with a bowl of Lane HGL in a Savinelli Oceano no pic as its dark out


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 89 °F.










Herman Lane I-Q.


----------



## ForMud

Half bowl of Cornell & Diehl in a Falcon....Due to my impatience, it fought me and my lighter.....But I won in the end.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Mixture Scottish Blend (2011 courtesy Nathan @OneStrangeOne) in a Dunhill pot. This is an intriguing blend with lots of taste hints: coconut, liqueur, nuts, citrus and even a faint Kendall scent.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Sansepolcro in the Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> C&D Sansepolcro in the Savinelli Oceano


How is that blend?


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> How is that blend?


I got a sample from @blackrabbit i do like it so i bought a tin, to me its a typical Virginia blend but has a nutty/toast taste, i read they only made 8000 tubs so i do have 2 more on order
But dont forget in new at this so dont take much notice of my description


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Its cooled down a bit today, finishing off the day with a bowl of Lane HGL in a Savinelli Oceano no pic as its dark out


Have you ever heard of flash photography? :grin2:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I got a sample from @blackrabbit i do like it so i bought a tin, to me its a typical Virginia blend but has a nutty/toast taste, i read they only made 8000 tubs so i do have 2 more on order
> But dont forget in new at this so dont take much notice of my description


Well, you must not have read my describing words....
burning pine needles is a flavor for me.
:wink2:


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> Have you ever heard of flash photography? :grin2:


Android Pixel with Night Sight works in almost no light...


----------



## the camaro show

restomod said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's a bold choice! Nice and @UBC03 will be proud. He's slut for Royal Yacht!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I went bold and realized I may be out of my league lol. Been smoking a lot of aros, and this says by description it has some plum flavor (I am not buying it lol). It was very non aro to me but not in a bad way at all. Super high vitamin n but smoked really well just not what I am used to... yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Bigjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not a cigar shop, it's a smokeshop. You probably have to live in Seattle (that's where I am) or Denver to really appreciate the difference. It's focused on selling products made for other types of smoking. When I came in asking for a cob pipe, the guy had no idea what I was talking about and had shown me about a dozen different glass pipes and bongs. He finally went to the back to consult with someone and brought me this cob, saying that he didn't even realize they sold them and hadn't seen one himself. Coincidentally, right next-door to that shop, is a store that sells nothing but weed and edibles but I don't do that kind of stuff. Both are literally across the street from my work LOL. I do have multiple cigar shops near my house, One of which is in the same plaza where I buy groceries so I am pretty lucky when it comes to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you on those type of shops, it's all I have really close to me as well. My first decent tobacco/pipe shop is about 40 minutes in either direction.
Click to expand...

 I don't have a cigar/pipe near me at all. I have a cheap tobacco beer world type shop that sells a lot of glassware too. Surprisingly their walk in humi isn't bad on selection but they keep it wet and prices high.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

GH & Co Black Irish in a Nassau Zulu, not sure about this one, certainly different from anything iv tried up to now, thanks @blackrabbit


----------



## Scap

the camaro show said:


> Surprisingly their walk in humi isn't bad on selection but they keep it wet and prices high.


You're still talking tobacco, right?
>


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> HH Burley Flake in the Stanwell. This is coming my favorite blend lately and was a gift from @Hickorynut
> 
> Heatwave going on out west so I'm smoking in a Local Lounge this afternoon.


Yer killin my PAD with the new smoke wagons....but, that Burley is a keeper and ages so well!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> C&D Sansepolcro in the Savinelli Oceano


Dont tell me it's good. I've got a couple tins deep in the cellar....and need to stay there cuz I have too many open!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

Haddo's Delight! A splash of Eagle rare for bourbon day and water!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Lit this bowl of Captain Earle's Diamond Head, then set it down and ran behind my mower for 35 minutes.

Relit it to a joyous explosion of flavor while I watch the moon rise and the dogs run in grass shorter than them.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Creme Brulee in the MM straight Legend. Decided to pop in a filter and didn't regret it, took the edge off that little bit of bite.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren & Seas Gold Blend.


----------



## Madderduro

glp sextant in a stanwell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Oddysey, courtesy of @Piper in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Union Sq in a Dunhill pot.


----------



## Dran

Earlier today, Bob's Chocolate flake, in my Double D's French free hand! Learned the hard way that this is a small bowl tobacco for me! 









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Solani Aged Burley Flake as the maiden voyage in my new Castello


----------



## Fusion

Plumb Pudding in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## Champagne InHand

Big shout out to Fusion for donating a long lost tin of Drew Estate's Harvest on the Hudson. As you know, I have something of a longing for this blend. It screams upstate NY.

Big thanks. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

Dran said:


> Earlier today, Bob's Chocolate flake, in my Double D's French free hand! Learned the hard way that this is a small bowl tobacco for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Yea that beast is a puff all day pipe... lol


----------



## Dran

Especially with a slow burner like that flake! Packed half a bowl, over an hour later I was still going and had to stash the rest for later cause I ran outta time!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Fusion said:


> Plumb Pudding in a Savinelli Oceano 320


You're gonna wear that poor pipe out!! :wink2: Can't say I blame you though, had my eye on that very pipe for awhile. Would be great to take on trips to the coast!


----------



## Fusion

cory1984 said:


> You're gonna wear that poor pipe out!! :wink2: Can't say I blame you though, had my eye on that very pipe for awhile. Would be great to take on trips to the coast!


Its the best smoker i have lol, have a new one on the way, lets hope its as good a smoker as this and it will get a turn


----------



## JohnBrody15

Spending the weekend with my son and enjoying some Stokkebye LNF In the Zulu. We took a walk to the store and he says, "you're not gonna smoke the pipe are you?" He says, "people don't smoke pipes in public." Then he says, "you're not on the balcony!" 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Spending the weekend with my son and enjoying some Stokkebye LNF In the Zulu. We took a walk to the store and he says, "you're not gonna smoke the pipe are you?" He says, "people don't smoke pipes in public." Then he says, "you're not on the balcony!"


Unfortunately, your son is correct. Pipe smoking has become a guilty pleasure that you can only indulge in privately. Smoking pipes in public is an embarrassment to your family. Kinda like wearing a panama hat or bowtie. Your son probably also wants to spare you the disapproval of your betters! ( Mind you, the balcony seems fine to me!) :wink2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Unfortunately, your son is correct. Pipe smoking has become a guilty pleasure that you can only indulge in privately. Smoking pipes in public is an embarrassment to your family. Kinda like wearing a panama hat or bowtie. Your son probably also wants to spare you the disapproval of your betters! ( Mind you, the balcony seems fine to me!) :wink2:


lol! I disagree, I think the pajama hat is cutting edge fashion!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

As are pipes! You just have to smoke your tobacco out of a glass pipe, so people think. You're getting high... Or taking your medicine

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, i am smoking Dunhill De Luxe Navy Rolls, beside me Kumquat ''on the rocks''.


----------



## ebnash

Peretti BPC in Stanwell 11 Partially Rusticated

Can’t say I’ll be smoking this blend again. It’s a cube cut and I dried it for 6 hours. Apparently it’s still too wet as the cubes are quite thick. It’s too much like Sir Walter Raleigh, only sickingly sweet. 

Almost needed a torch to get it burning and it gurgled in 10 minutes. I’m glad I only bought 1 ounce.


----------



## Piper

Royalty in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


----------



## Fusion

Proper English in a T. Chrisiano


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> lol! I disagree, I think the pajama hat is cutting edge fashion!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Took me a while to figure out why you were talking about pajamas hats....


----------



## Dran

The face you make when you only got 2 hours of sleep last night, and its time to smoke a bowl of Sutliff Dark Decadence before bed! Thanks @OneStrangeOne!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey

Rob's 2
English Laxus 1
First pipe with my normal cigar buddy.









Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Hiland’s Pete’s Moss. This is pretty much the only aro I’ll smoke. Retrohaling this stuff is like sitting inside an ice cream parlor!


----------



## MattT

Sutliff Summer Night in the EG Poker tonight.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

kacey said:


> Rob's 2
> English Laxus 1
> First pipe with my normal cigar buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Aww yeah!! Little closer to the edge....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Madderduro said:


> glp sextant in a stanwell
> View attachment 250620


You know how there is just one brand that gets you, Stanwells are just so sexy looking to me.


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a stanwell


----------



## ebnash

restomod said:


> You know how there is just one brand that gets you, Stanwells are just so sexy looking to me.


Agreed, I enjoy many of their shapes and finishes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Aromatic Choice.


----------



## Dran

Trying a friends blend! Happy fathers day ya bunch of heathens!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Signature over a bed of Union Sq remnants in a Dunny apple.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in a Savinelli Oceano, yea again lol, my new pipe seems to be stuck in a USPS distribution center in Florida :vs_mad:Happy Fathers day to all


----------



## Dran

Kramer's Carey Grant in a Dr. Grabow bent bully!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Happy Father's Day to the fathers, and/or to your fathers. SG Navy in the Mark Twain.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Mark Twain cob? Im waiting on one of those! @JohnBrody15

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## tazdvl

I don't come over to the pipe side much....I think it's been a year since I lit a pipe. So here goes...

MM Great Dane in the first cheap pipe I bought after my cob. I have no idea what kind of pipe it is, but it smokes good, and that's all that matters to me. :grin:









Taz


----------



## Scotchpig

Dunhill Nightcap in my one and only


----------



## Fusion

After Lunch smoke is GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Greece, hot and quite night here in Athens, i am Golfer's Pleasure Danish Blend.


----------



## Dran

Scotchpig said:


> Dunhill Nightcap in my one and only


You took my advice!! One and only? Noted! No wknder you only smoke a pipe once a week!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Taking the Walgreens pipe for a spin with Quiet Nights and some Four Roses Small Batch Select.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Dran said:


> Mark Twain cob? Im waiting on one of those! @JohnBrody15
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It's a good looking cob with a skinnier bowl. I just started folding flakes and this is one of the pipes I use for that.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a T. Christiano


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## the camaro show

Scap said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surprisingly their walk in humi isn't bad on selection but they keep it wet and prices high.
> 
> 
> 
> You're still talking tobacco, right?
> /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
Click to expand...

Haha yes


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Mississippi River in the Mark Twain. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGl in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Fusion

GL Pease Chelsea Morning in a Neerup, break in bowl for the new pipe


----------



## Scap

Maiden voyage.
Star of the East and coffee.


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell Northwoods in a H.I.S. Italia in my chair. Pneumonia and blood infection gone now, but joints still ache bad. I'll get up to find a cigar or another pipe at some point.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Von Erik chimney,


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> Boswell Northwoods in a H.I.S. Italia in my chair. Pneumonia and blood infection gone now, but joints still ache bad. I'll get up to find a cigar or another pipe at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Hopr your feeling better soon bro.


----------



## Bigjohn

It really takes a village. Using the awesome pipe @UBC03 sent (love the size of the bowl and the way it smokes), accessories @Dran sent, the microwave trick to dry tabacco @OneStrangeOne recommended and Prince Albert tabacco @ebnash sent, this was a perfect smoke! Thank you fellas!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Sounds more like getting jumped into a gang than raising a child @Bigjohn!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG 1792 in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe Shop.net English mixture.


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in the ss


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Boswell Northwoods in a H.I.S. Italia in my chair. Pneumonia and blood infection gone now, but joints still ache bad. I'll get up to find a cigar or another pipe at some point.


That's serious. Glad you're on the mend.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Fusion

F&K Lancer Sliced in a Nassau Zulu, this is the last of the samples @blackrabbit sent me, thank you Andrew i did enjoy them and have a few of them on order, now on to @OneStrangeOne samples and i still have quite a lot from @ADRUNKK


----------



## Fusion

After lunch decided to give some Unobtanium from @OneStrangeOne a try, 2012 Estoerica Penzance in the new Neerup, very smooth, started out i with a prominent taste of Virginia, the smell was all Latakia, about half way in it got toasty, best i can do with my noob pipe palate, enough left for 1 more bowl


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Tuggle Hall in the Turin Rustic. Free light and sound show outside.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> C&D Tuggle Hall in the Turin Rustic. Free light and sound show outside.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Love that smoker, Hick.


----------



## ebnash

Decided that my pickup truck can deal with the smell of aromatic pipe weed, so a bowl of Pete’s Moss in the Stanwell 11 Partially Rusticated Vario on the commute home. 

Now on the deck at home to finish her up.


----------



## restomod

Pete's Moss as well courtesy of one @ebnash in my Grabow Color Duke from the 60's I think. Mostly going to wear out tagging nash for the next month or two as I try all these.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## ebnash

restomod said:


> Pete's Moss as well courtesy of one @ebnash in my Grabow Color Duke from the 60's I think. Mostly going to wear out tagging nash for the next month or two as I try all these.


Sounds like a great plan. Tobacco obviously found a good home.


----------



## Scap

Lil bit of Levant in the Mark Twain Cob tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Regents Flake in a Heisenberg Dublin,
> View attachment 250944


Love that brass cartridge case for the military mount.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Love that brass cartridge case for the military mount.


.50 cal, yeah it's a good sized pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in the Savinelli oceano 320


----------



## the camaro show

Hickorynut said:


> C&D Tuggle Hall in the Turin Rustic. Free light and sound show outside.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


 how was this baccy?


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, here in Athens we have sun and 87 °F.










Briar Patch Mocha.


----------



## Madderduro

red lion in a stanwell


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> .50 cal, yeah it's a good sized pipe!


BMG or AE?
Not that either is a slouch....


----------



## Hickorynut

Boswell North Woods in the Brog43 with some tea...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

the camaro show said:


> how was this baccy?


Standard English....nuttin fancy. 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Dran

Got my 2 Stanwell's packed for later!! Pics to follow!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Peter Stokkebye Luxury twist from 2012 in the Neerup pot, thank you Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Dran

Dunhill EMP in my new (lets see if we can stir the pot) Stanwell bamboo prince!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> BMG or AE?
> Not that either is a slouch....


Don't know,


----------



## Dran

Stanwell bent pot with Key largo.. 1st pipe baccy with cigar leaf... I think i like it... Though its not very cigar-ee









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Don't know,
> View attachment 251000


That is a 2013 Lake City 50 BMG.


----------



## Scap

Three Escudo coins and some unsweet Black Currant Iced Tea from Jason's Deli.


----------



## the camaro show

Thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne this was a good aro. Still trying to find my thing so far I like aros but I don't think their my favorite. So far I think I'm leaning towards vapers!


----------



## Scap

the camaro show said:


> Thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne this was a good aro. Still trying to find my thing so far I like aros but I don't think their my favorite. So far I think I'm leaning towards vapers!


A good Latakia heavy blend will put hair on your chest.
Which I guess is a good thing as I noticed my hair line is starting to creep rearwards...


----------



## the camaro show

Scap said:


> the camaro show said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne this was a good aro. Still trying to find my thing so far I like aros but I don't think their my favorite. So far I think I'm leaning towards vapers!
> 
> 
> 
> A good Latakia heavy blend will put hair on your chest.
> Which I guess is a good thing as I noticed my hair line is starting to creep rearwards...
Click to expand...

What are some good Latakia blends


----------



## Scap

the camaro show said:


> What are some good Latakia blends


Oh you done did it now!
PM me your address.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> GLP Westminster in a Baldi bent apple.


Stunning grain depth in that finish. Almost doesn't seem natural to have that kind of reflectivity in a piece of wood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savanelli 915


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Stunning grain depth in that finish. Almost doesn't seem natural to have that kind of reflectivity in a piece of wood.


Thanks Scap. You gave me a deeper appreciation of that pipe!

BTW, I think we pipers on the east coast should get extra credit for posting this late. You gents in Texas and California are barely into your evenings when we're going that extra mile to contribute to the conversation! :wink2:


----------



## ebnash

the camaro show said:


> What are some good Latakia blends


Oxymoron...

Latakia and good??? :grin2:

The only amount of Lat that I can tolerate is EGR.


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> A good Latakia heavy blend will put hair on your chest.
> Which I guess is a good thing as I noticed my hair line is starting to creep rearwards...


Ahhh. That explains it. I certainly don't need any help with hair on the chest. Looks like my dislike of Latakia is only natural


----------



## Sid.Stavros

B & B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard.


----------



## ForMud

Brigadier Black Alamo in a Cassillero


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Oxymoron...
> 
> Latakia and good??? :grin2:
> 
> The only amount of Lat that I can tolerate is EGR.


Want some coffee with that cream and sugar? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Madderduro

mac baren latakia flake in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a Savinelli Oceano Thank you @zcziggy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I raise my pipe with Hearth and Home Frenchy's Sunza Bitches and a glass of red semi-sweet wine to honour a fellow countryman which died in 9 January 2019 at the age of 60 in Los Angeles.










His name was Stefanos Miltzakakis, born in 1959 in Provatonas Evros of Greece and in 1972 he moved with his parents and sister to North Carolina. Although he had a damaged knee, he was twice crowned world champion at the World Vale Tudo Championships in 1999 and 2002. He was wrestling professionally for up to 47 years.When he retired in 2006, he opened a gym in Los Angeles, which he sold last year to devote himself to what he really loves, the cinema.
The Greek-American actor, apart from Van Damm, has been on the side of big stars such as Roger Moore, Ben Affleck, Paul Woerr, Don Johnson, Kith Karadan, and recently completed his feature film "Den of Thieves" next to Jerard Butler and 50 Cent. He also starred in "Shooters" and the successful comedy "Weekend at Bernie's".
With Jean Claude Van Damm, he starred in "Sionborg", "Lionheart", "The Most Challenge", "The Quest", he also played in "The Master", "Nash Bridges" and in various films in China and Hong Kong.


----------



## Fusion

After lunch, Erinmore Flake in a Neerup classic bent pot


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Flake on the maiden voyage of this new Castello. Watching Father the Flame while I smoke my favorite tobacco in what has become my grail pipe. I think about this pipe all day while Im at work. So glad to finally be smoking it. 

Now, if I can find a pot of gold (several tins of Dunhill Flake), it will be the only thing that is ever smoked in it. I will only smoke DF in this until my last 1.5oz are gone.


----------



## Scap

I'm smoking a cigar, but thinking about pipes.
Might have to chase this cigar with some pipe baccy


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Flake on the maiden voyage of this new Castello. Watching Father the Flame while I smoke my favorite tobacco in what has become my grail pipe. I think about this pipe all day while Im at work. So glad to finally be smoking it.
> 
> Now, if I can find a pot of gold (several tins of Dunhill Flake), it will be the only thing that is ever smoked in it. I will only smoke DF in this until my last 1.5oz are gone.


That is a Sweet pipe, good luck with the hunt for DF


----------



## Scap

Yeah, buddy.
Rum and Maple from brother @Dran

Wife is downwind...first puff of smoke she perks up and says, "mmmmmm, that smells good!"

Tastes good too!


----------



## Dran

Scap said:


> Yeah, buddy.
> 
> Rum and Maple from brother @Dran
> 
> Wife is downwind...first puff of smoke she perks up and says, "mmmmmm, that smells good!"
> 
> Tastes good too!
> 
> View attachment 251090


A lot of places do a rum and maple, that blend is from Humidor Pipe Shop in Huntsville, AL. If You google the number and give him a call he'll take your order over the phone, or you can try to bribe @JtAv8tor to swing by and grab some for ya! If hes ever in his home town

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Yeah, buddy.
> Rum and Maple from brother @Dran
> 
> Wife is downwind...first puff of smoke she perks up and says, "mmmmmm, that smells good!"
> 
> Tastes good too!
> 
> View attachment 251090


 Sounds like she's a keeper, for sure


----------



## JtAv8tor

Dran said:


> A lot of places do a rum and maple, that blend is from Humidor Pipe Shop in Huntsville, AL. If You google the number and give him a call he'll take your order over the phone, or you can try to bribe @JtAv8tor to swing by and grab some for ya! If hes ever in his home town
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I will be back in town for about a week next week, then off to Texas for a bit, then back to Korea

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Dran

Say hi to adgi-ma for me! @JtAv8tor!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Sounds like she's a keeper, for sure


Been married for 20 yrs, I sure hope so... :vs_whistle:


----------



## Scap

JtAv8tor said:


> I will be back in town for about a week next week, then off to Texas for a bit, then back to Korea
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Where bouts in TX?


----------



## JtAv8tor

Scap said:


> Where bouts in TX?


El Paso 2-12 July.

"I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


----------



## Scap

JtAv8tor said:


> El Paso 2-12 July.
> 
> "I'm an agent of chaos... ." ~ Joker


Shoot that's halfway across the US from Houston...


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Been married for 20 yrs, I sure hope so... :vs_whistle:


Awesome. My wife and I have been married for almost 19 years and together for 25.


----------



## Bigjohn

Dunhill Royal Yacht 
I have a bit of a cold so it's tough for me to taste, I don't know if that's the reason why I can't taste it that much. I also think that I dried it a little too much, 15 seconds in the microwave, maybe that's the reason










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Awesome. My wife and I have been married for almost 19 years and together for 25.


We started dating in 91, so real similar time lines. :smile2:


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Flake on the maiden voyage of this new Castello. Watching Father the Flame while I smoke my favorite tobacco in what has become my grail pipe. I think about this pipe all day while Im at work. So glad to finally be smoking it.
> 
> Now, if I can find a pot of gold (several tins of Dunhill Flake), it will be the only thing that is ever smoked in it. I will only smoke DF in this until my last 1.5oz are gone.


A Castello 58 and Dunhill Flake sounds like a match made in heaven. I completely understand dreaming about it all day! Enjoy Erik!


----------



## Insignia100

This evening I had a nice bowl of Arango Balkan Supreme. I've got a lot of great tobaccos I am eager to try, but I'm making myself finish off some partially smoked tins/jars before opening anything new.


----------



## Piper

Insignia100 said:


> This evening I had a nice bowl of Arango Balkan Supreme. I've got a lot of great tobaccos I am eager to try, but I'm making myself finish off some partially smoked tins/jars before opening anything new.


Welcome to the pipe threads brother. I admire your restraint (assuming it lasts with all the temptation you'll be exposed to here)!:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 St James Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Oxymoron...
> 
> Latakia and good??? :grin2:
> 
> The only amount of Lat that I can tolerate is EGR.


What? EGR has latakia in it? But seriously, I'm curious what you dislike about latakia? Do you feel the same way about dark fired? It took me awhile to enjoy latakia but now I love the stuff. Have you tried HH Vintage Syrian? It's more rounded, more leathery and less smoky and bitter than Cyprian IHMO. Unfortunately, it's no longer being produced but I'd be happy to send you some if it will help ease your return to the hard stuff!:smile2:


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in the GBD Midnight


----------



## Matt_21

Had some EGR tonight in a Brigham.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> What? EGR has latakia in it? But seriously, I'm curious what you dislike about latakia? Do you feel the same way about dark fired? It took me awhile to enjoy latakia but now I love the stuff. Have you tried HH Vintage Syrian? It's more rounded, more leathery and less smoky and bitter than Cyprian IHMO. Unfortunately, it's no longer being produced but I'd be happy to send you some if it will help ease your return to the hard stuff!:smile2:


I kid you guys about all the Latakia love around here. I just happen to be one of those sensitive cases :wink2:

David, to be honest, I don't really enjoy anything that has that smokey attribute. You are correct that I don't enjoy the dark fired burley's either. While I love grilled meats, I have no interest or like in BBQ if it's been smoked. For me, when I experience anything smokey, it stays in my nose and mouth for hours or sometimes, even days. I hate going to sleep in a tent after sitting by the camp fire for hours. I've always been extremely sensitive to certain smells. I'm the same way with cologne and perfume. I smell someone wearing either and I'm tasting it for hours. Sometimes it quite annoying when out for a really nice meal and I encounter it walking in to the restaurant because I will taste it throughout the meal. This is why I have no interest in Lakelands either. For me, it's like sucking on a bar of soap. I've experienced this with Orientals, as well.

I'll never forget buying a can of Frog Morton On the Town because Mutton Chop Piper suggested it was a very gentle entry to oriental/latakia and I tasted soapy perfume for hours. I held on to the tobacco for months and tried it again with the same effect. Then, I sold it cheap to some desperate soul on the forum who was seeking it last year after Mcclellands hit the fan.

A couple weeks ago I grabbed a tin of Peterson Irish Flake not knowing it had dark fired in the blend and when I opened the tin, I was immediately deflated. Especially after paying California B&M price for it. I'll hold on to it for a few months and give it a burn to see how it goes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Otter Creek.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another day,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
PSLBF in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Burley Flake #5 pouched


----------



## Dran

Here I thought i was gonna have a cake day, 
Packed the last of my Key Largo sample in a Grabow bully, and some Telegraph Hill in one of my new MM hardwoods, get to work and BOOM, no smoking schedule

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> I kid you guys about all the Latakia love around here. I just happen to be one of those sensitive cases :wink2:
> 
> David, to be honest, I don't really enjoy anything that has that smokey attribute. You are correct that I don't enjoy the dark fired burley's either. While I love grilled meats, I have no interest or like in BBQ if it's been smoked. For me, when I experience anything smokey, it stays in my nose and mouth for hours or sometimes, even days. I hate going to sleep in a tent after sitting by the camp fire for hours. I've always been extremely sensitive to certain smells. I'm the same way with cologne and perfume. I smell someone wearing either and I'm tasting it for hours. Sometimes it quite annoying when out for a really nice meal and I encounter it walking in to the restaurant because I will taste it throughout the meal. This is why I have no interest in Lakelands either. For me, it's like sucking on a bar of soap. I've experienced this with Orientals, as well.
> 
> I'll never forget buying a can of Frog Morton On the Town because Mutton Chop Piper suggested it was a very gentle entry to oriental/latakia and I tasted soapy perfume for hours. I held on to the tobacco for months and tried it again with the same effect. Then, I sold it cheap to some desperate soul on the forum who was seeking it last year after Mcclellands hit the fan.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I grabbed a tin of Peterson Irish Flake not knowing it had dark fired in the blend and when I opened the tin, I was immediately deflated. Especially after paying California B&M price for it. I'll hold on to it for a few months and give it a burn to see how it goes.


Totally understand.
I'm like that with vinegar. I can eat certain foods with it, but it better be way down the list in flavor and smell.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I kid you guys about all the Latakia love around here. I just happen to be one of those sensitive cases :wink2:
> 
> David, to be honest, I don't really enjoy anything that has that smokey attribute. You are correct that I don't enjoy the dark fired burley's either. While I love grilled meats, I have no interest or like in BBQ if it's been smoked. For me, when I experience anything smokey, it stays in my nose and mouth for hours or sometimes, even days. I hate going to sleep in a tent after sitting by the camp fire for hours. I've always been extremely sensitive to certain smells. I'm the same way with cologne and perfume. I smell someone wearing either and I'm tasting it for hours. Sometimes it quite annoying when out for a really nice meal and I encounter it walking in to the restaurant because I will taste it throughout the meal. This is why I have no interest in Lakelands either. For me, it's like sucking on a bar of soap. I've experienced this with Orientals, as well.
> 
> I'll never forget buying a can of Frog Morton On the Town because Mutton Chop Piper suggested it was a very gentle entry to oriental/latakia and I tasted soapy perfume for hours. I held on to the tobacco for months and tried it again with the same effect. Then, I sold it cheap to some desperate soul on the forum who was seeking it last year after Mcclellands hit the fan.
> 
> A couple weeks ago I grabbed a tin of Peterson Irish Flake not knowing it had dark fired in the blend and when I opened the tin, I was immediately deflated. Especially after paying California B&M price for it. I'll hold on to it for a few months and give it a burn to see how it goes.


Very interesting. The upside to your olfactory sensitivity, Erik, is that you're able to taste nuances in tobacco that I can barely detect. Stands to reason that you'd find certain flavors and odors off-putting.


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Totally understand.
> I'm like that with vinegar. I can eat certain foods with it, but it better be way down the list in flavor and smell.


Interesting correlation because I know you are a Latakia Bomb lover and I absolutely love vinegar rich foods. I also love super sour beers, but IPA's just overpower my senses so I avoid them. I'll bet you love dank IPA's.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Interesting correlation because I know you are a Latakia Bomb lover and I absolutely love vinegar rich foods. I also love super sour beers, but IPA's just overpower my senses so I avoid them. I'll bet you love dank IPA's.


I'll pound just below room temp IPA all day long. :grin2:
The hoppier the betterer.

What would qualify as a super sour beer?

So you're the guy that's across the room from me that pours the whole bottle of vinegar on his fried fish and makes me nauseous???

I can't walk into a buffalo wings restaurant. Tabasco sauce does the same. Hated coloring Easter eggs as a kid. Mom used to run white vinegar through the coffee maker when I was a kid. Might as well have been atomized garlic flavored holy water on Dracula.

Don't know why, but that is one smell I'll avoid even if it costs me physical pain in the process.

*Side note. Silicone caulk with the vinegar smell doesn't bother me near as bad. I still don't care for it, but I will tolerate it.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in the Neerup pot


----------



## ebnash

My favorite sour right now is a San Francisco brewer, Bare Bottle. Unsinkable Tartanic. 

My all day beer in the summer is actually a Gose. Anderson Valley Britney Melon which is actually a super salty tart beer. Sooooo good.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions.


----------



## Fusion

2012 Stokkebye Luxury Twist in a Savinelli Oceano 320 after lunch, Thank you Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> My favorite sour right now is a San Francisco brewer, Bare Bottle. Unsinkable Tartanic.
> 
> My all day beer in the summer is actually a Gose. Anderson Valley Britney Melon which is actually a super salty tart beer. Sooooo good.


Damn hippies and their fancy beer.... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

Had some Key largo in my new MM Ozark.... But tapatalk found the image a bit too Pahllic

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Had some Key largo in my new MM Ozark.... But tapatalk found the image a bit too Pahllic
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It's my understanding that Tapatalk loves big steaming bowls of "Phallic"


----------



## Scap

Speaking of big steaming bowls...
Star of the East.


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake and tools of the modern interweb piper...

Firestone Merlin Porter in the glass


----------



## Piper

Royalty in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Royalty in a Castello chubby canadian.


Another beauty, David


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pigeons nest with babies in the tree in front of our balcony where i am smoking my pipe.










Rattray's Old Cowrie, double espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop kind of morning.


----------



## Scap

Time for some Levant.


----------



## Dran

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Grabow bully!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Dran

Wrong blend, wrong time.... Maybe some Chatham manor in my Pre-lane Charatan Calabash is what's needed..









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

The last of the Stokkebye Luxury Twist in a Savinelli Oceano 320 KS, thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Dran

Sutliff B-27 in the monster Charatan bent Dublin!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in the Neerup


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a armellini...got up early enuff to get a bowl in...been hot and humid lately finally caught a nice cool morning


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a karl erik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JohnBrody15

SPC puget sound in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake in a Castello Liverpool after a lunch of burnt ends and french fries.


----------



## Scap

Quiet Nights in the Savinelli while I read some Agatha Christie's Poirot short stories.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a Neerup Classic


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in an Aldo Velani Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 94 °F.










J M Boswell Raspberry Cream.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## Dran

Old dublin










Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

G.L. Pease Cumberland









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Scap

GL Pease Abingdon from @Piper

It's like I hopped on the Orient Express...didn't realize this was considered the heaviest GL Pease blend until I set it on fire.
Good stuff. Plenty of Latakia action, with a heavy side dose of Oriental too.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> A good Latakia heavy blend will put hair on your chest.
> Which I guess is a good thing as I noticed my hair line is starting to creep rearwards...





the camaro show said:


> What are some good Latakia blends


You're not already shaving your chest are ya? :vs_laugh:

Tracking shows it landed this morning. Can't wait to see your opinion. Almost wish you'd video it. Would love to see your head explode when the flavors drop kick you like Bobby Boucher.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden glow in the smoke master Zulu. Tapatalk not letting me upload a photo. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Last night Larsen 1840 in a Castello sea rock pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Benjamin Hartwell Evening Stroll.


----------



## Dran

Balken Supreme. Not sure which one, was a gifted sample. But it seems they all have a good amount of oriental in them









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Balken Supreme. Not sure which one, was a gifted sample. But it seems they all have a good amount of oriental in them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 @Dran, I'm not sure which either. When I bought it, ot was packaged in 2 giant freezer baggies. And bought as a lot. Baggies just had "Balken Supreme" written on it.


----------



## Dran

It was good! 2nd blend I've had with oriental in the mix, and they're both top 5 for me... Burly/oriental blends anyone?

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

I really like it as well. More so in cooler weather. I think because it reminds me of a bonfire.
This is the blend that those baked beans tasted like the other night.


----------



## Dran

Royal Yacht in a Mr. Brog 36!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Up until yesterday my fav tobacco in my limited stash was GLP Chelsea Morning, then i opened some C&D Baileys Front Porch and i now have a new fav, lots more to try though


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Up until yesterday my fav tobacco in my limited stash was GLP Chelsea Morning, then i opened some C&D Baileys Front Porch and i now have a new fav, lots more to try though


I have a new favorite almost every time I open a new tin! :grin2: 
I five or so years there's been a few that don't really fit in my wheelhouse but there's only been one that I threw out.


----------



## Scap

Some Gas Light in the Peterson.

I enjoy the flavors, but I friggin hate the cut. Might see about putting one of the plugs in the food processor. Might as well be smoking whole a leaf wadded up in the bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

When you Cut with the Grain it’s a pain in the *** ends up all leafy, doesn’t burn worth a crap and the taste doesn’t seem as deep. Cross cut it with a sharp knife and it falls apart like a crumble cake. I shave off maybe an 1/8” at a time.


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> When you Cut with the Grain it's a pain in the *** ends up all leafy, doesn't burn worth a crap and the taste doesn't seem as deep. Cross cut it with a sharp knife and it falls apart like a crumble cake. I shave off maybe an 1/8" at a time.


Funny, I was just reading that on another site.
I can't tell which way the grain is going....but that's my brain for ya....But I wanted to smoke a wedge salad, it tells me.


----------



## Dran

Been visiting a lot of new baccy lately, had to break out the Tinsky and a favorite in Haunted Bookshop!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

So, Gas Light may be the first pipe tobacco to hand me my a$$.

Actually feeling a touch woozy. :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, i went to the tailor, to the bank, i bought from Aliexpress some items for my car and now it's time for relaxation with:










Borkum Riff mixture Special No 8.


----------



## Dran

GLP Reagent's Flake!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Stokkebye's black cav, in a Rossi.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Joe, you inspired me lol

And DANG this is good stuff. Thanks @JohnBrody15
4noggins Thomas mix
Wooo. Great stuff. Just went to the top of my "smoke lots of this" list
In a brigham


----------



## Dran

Theres a glitch in the matrix or something.... In the last 10 posts, i have more than @OneStrangeOne, @Piper, @ScottyB and @JBRody15 combined...

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Hilands Snow Flake thanks to @ebnash in the Plumb


----------



## JohnBrody15

Matt_21 said:


> Joe, you inspired me lol
> 
> And DANG this is good stuff. Thanks @*JohnBrody15*
> 4noggins Thomas mix
> Wooo. Great stuff. Just went to the top of my "smoke lots of this" list
> In a brigham


Awesome man, glad you like it. It's a good aro for the non aro smoker. Tastes good and not a lot of hassle.

@Dran, summer break is here, so I've got some time. I'll see if I can catch up with you:wink2:


----------



## Matt_21

JohnBrody15 said:


> Awesome man, glad you like it. It's a good aro for the non aro smoker. Tastes good and not a lot of hassle.
> 
> @Dran, summer break is here, so I've got some time. I'll see if I can catch up with you:wink2:


I agree. No tongue bite or anything. Very smooth and great flavour that was subtle.


----------



## Piper

Dran said:


> Theres a glitch in the matrix or something.... In the last 10 posts, i have more than @OneStrangeOne, @Piper, @ScottyB and @JBRody15 combined...


Okay, now I feel guilty!:crying:


----------



## Dran

I was thinking on my end more than yours guys.... I think ive had 1 cigar in the last week

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some more golden glow in the savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Sam Gawith Navy in the Neerup, thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## ebnash

Had to come home from work to be here while some work is being done on our house. Figured I'd take advantage of the opportunity and break up the @Dran piping show with some Dunhill Flake in the 58

The new pup, Walter lays at my feet


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Had to come home from work to be here while some work is being done on our house. Figured I'd take advantage of the opportunity and break up the @Dran piping show with some Dunhill Flake in the 58
> 
> The new pup, Walter lays at my feet


Life is good!:smile2:

I'm smoking HH Burley Flake in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Scap

Jack Knife Plug.
It's playing "you can't light me" at the moment, but I always win in the end.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> I'm smoking HH Burley Flake in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


Ahhh. Another favorite tobacco of mine. I'm starting like it more than the Solani ABF.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Ahhh. Another favorite tobacco of mine. I'm starting like it more than the Solani ABF.


I agree. I'm on my second bowl. Just fold and stuff and it's smokes cool and clean with no tongue bite and no loss of flavor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> I agree. I'm on my second bowl. Just fold and stuff and it's smokes cool and clean with no tongue bite and no loss of flavor.


I keep vowing to try the fold and stuff method with any of my flakes tobacco's but I just keep rubbing it out. Primarily because it seems the only way to get it dry enough. I did put rest the rest of the flakes from my current tin of HH Burley Flake in the window yesterday and they got pretty dry, so I will try the fold and stuff with my next bowl.


----------



## JimInks

I thought I'd check in and see what's happening. I'm glad to see some new posters on this thread. I'm close to finishing this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Cubs game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Cubs game.


Welcome back Jim! :vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Cubs game.


Welcome back, haven't seen you since last year or something. We were talking about you a couple months ago wondering where you were.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> Welcome back, haven't seen you since last year or something. We were talking about you a couple months ago wondering where you were.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I hope the words were good! :grin2:

I'm still around, but don't post on as many forums or make as many posts as I used to.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> I hope the words were good! :grin2:
> 
> I'm still around, but don't post on as many forums or make as many posts as I used to.


We were talking about always enjoying reading your posts. Glad you're back. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Phone chatting about various varieties.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> We were talking about always enjoying reading your posts. Glad you're back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I thank you for that. It's good to see you again.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader.


----------



## Dran

Welcome back @JimInks!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Red VA in a Ferndown root this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On tap for the day,,,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
H&H Viprati in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a German Pot 
C&D Burley Flake #5 pouched


----------



## ScottyB

Dran said:


> Theres a glitch in the matrix or something.... In the last 10 posts, i have more than @*OneStrangeOne*, @*Piper*, @*ScottyB* and @*JBR*ody15 combined...
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I'll try to do better :grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Woke up early, unable to sleep. Half bowl of EGR in a Stanwell 11 partially rusticated.


----------



## ebnash

Well Jim, we are always happy to have you over here posting. I chased you down to pipes magazine forum and joined to see your daily smokes and ended up sticking around to participate, myself.

For those interested, Jim was recently interviewed by Jim Amash on Pipe and Tamper podcast. Enjoyable putting a voice to a name and forum presence. http://pipeandtamper.com/jim-amash-...HpFYnOtaXY8qKWvsGJceYRcteQZw0pcptGwZSaNJBE2v0

Good times


----------



## Piper

Welcome back @JimInks. We missed you.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> What? EGR has latakia in it? But seriously, I'm curious what you dislike about latakia? Do you feel the same way about dark fired? It took me awhile to enjoy latakia but now I love the stuff. Have you tried HH Vintage Syrian? It's more rounded, more leathery and less smoky and bitter than Cyprian IHMO. Unfortunately, it's no longer being produced but I'd be happy to send you some if it will help ease your return to the hard stuff!:smile2:


I was just thinking about this post this morning while internally debating my dislike of Latakia Blends that I've tried. I did some research and found that Syrian Lat has less of the campfire and more leather. I knew that sounded familiar and came back to this post by David.

So you're trying to get me hooked on yet, another discontinued tobacco of unobtanium. Like a smack dealer tempting me with a taste of yet another dragon I could end up chasing all over the internet.

In all seriousness, I kid. David, very nice of you to offer to expand my horizons. Please enjoy what you have left, as I'm sure it will be wasted on my unsophisticated palate ;-)


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of early ‘70s P.C. Rettig & Co. Finlandia in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Welcome back @JimInks. We missed you.


Double Ditto!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. This will get me to lunch time. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching a National Geographic documentary about the ocean life around the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## Fusion

Welcome back @*JimInks* though i do see your posts on 2 of the other pipe sites i visit but great to have you back here


----------



## the camaro show

So far I think I really like glp quiet nights 
Thank you @Scap


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Neerup Classic Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some pepperoni pizza and am now smoking early ‘70s P.C. Rettig & Co. Finlandia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the Tigers-Rangers game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Full Virginia Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem. Have enough left of this tin for a couple more smokes.


----------



## JohnBrody15

cup o joes adirondack Mardi Gras in the savinelli straight grain c.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

After Lunch, Erinmore Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Cubs just came back on the Braves.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of King Street Coffee & Tobacco Emporium 221-B Baker St. in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL ia a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Royalty in a Castello chubby Canadian with Scotch on the rocks (a rarity for me these days).


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Running low on this blend now. Watching The Wings of Eagles starring da Duke!


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding in the cob.
Man, this is some amazing stuff. I cut it into tiny cubes and it is burning very well.
Nice sweetness and Latakia smokiness.


----------



## Fusion

Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic in a Nassau Zulu, thanks @zcziggy didnt think i would like this as it smells heavily flavored but its just fine


----------



## zcziggy

That's my favorite blue collar baccy. Just make sure you use one pipe for aromatics only


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Lane HGL ia a Savinelli Oceano 320


I really like the stem on that one!!

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

On my way back home from Providence, RI and hibachi grill with family, where i have a Mark Twain cob packed and ready to go with Lane's 1Q!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Lane HGL ia a Savinelli Oceano 320


I think the grain on that is even nicer than the stem. Beautiful piece there.
I've been hunting a 320 deal for over a year, they seem like everything I want in a pipe and I'm most excited whenever I see one. I keep missing the unfinished 320s for $40 at multiple online sources. My health over the last year has really squeezed the budget on everything, lol. I'll keep looking until I find one at the right moment.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding just made my day.
What an amazing smoke. Think I'm gonna have to go deep on it. It scratched my Latakia taste buds, but had an underlying sweetness that just made it that much more memorable.


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> I think the grain on that is even nicer than the stem. Beautiful piece there.
> I've been hunting a 320 deal for over a year, they seem like everything I want in a pipe and I'm most excited whenever I see one. I keep missing the unfinished 320s for $40 at multiple online sources. My health over the last year has really squeezed the budget on everything, lol. I'll keep looking until I find one at the right moment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


If you like the 320, look at the 8320 from Rossi. Same pipe maybe not as fancy and a little smaller, but cheaper an also made by Savinelli.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia #1 from the 70's in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Karl Erik bent apple. Funny, this Larsen blend doesn't bite me whereas 1840 does.


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I think the grain on that is even nicer than the stem. Beautiful piece there.
> I've been hunting a 320 deal for over a year, they seem like everything I want in a pipe and I'm most excited whenever I see one. I keep missing the unfinished 320s for $40 at multiple online sources. My health over the last year has really squeezed the budget on everything, lol. I'll keep looking until I find one at the right moment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 https://www.thepipenook.com/store/c32/Series-III-Unfinished
https://www.amazon.com/Savinelli-grezza-waxed-model-320KS/dp/B01CT7UYQG
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoking-pi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Here are a few, bit more than $40 though


----------



## Fusion

Last pipe for the day, GH&Co Dark Flake in the Neerup Classic, not sure about this one, thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## msmith1986

My cigar area is in need of AC..... So I'm in my chair enjoying some Boswell's PA Dutch Treat in an MM Cob, which happens to be the first pipe I ever bought over 10 years ago for $3. I have a half dozen pipes, but this one is special.
I live in SW York County farm country. All around is fruit orchards, tobacco, corn, etc. 15 miles NW is historic Gettysburg, and another 15 miles to Chambersburg is J.M. Boswell's pipe shop. They blend awesome pipe tobaccos in-house and hand-craft some of the most beautiful pipes you'll ever see. I smoke so many Boswell blends because I can go for a short drive and talk to real people instead of paying shipping.
I rec. checking out Boswell's website, their blends are usually under $2/oz and they do online orders and shipping. Just for fun I included a picture of the old jar area in the shop, which is only a small portion of the several thousand sq ft shop.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

In descending order: a wonderful Chinese honey chicken dinner with freshly baked oatmeal raisin cookies and ice cream for dessert. Then, a much needed snooze, followed by a bowl of Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

zcziggy said:


> If you like the 320, look at the 8320 from Rossi. Same pipe maybe not as fancy and a little smaller, but cheaper an also made by Savinelli.


That I'm aware. I've been eyeing a lot of the Rossi stuff too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Dodgers-Rockies game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Hobbits weed in the Club B basket pipe on this fine evening.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

The face you make when an hour drive took 2 thanks to 15 miles of single lane highway moving at 30 mph.. Here's the 1q.... FINALLY!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## Dran

@JimInks, your pipe rack must be huge! I was just starting to dabble over here when you went on sabatcle, But I don't think I saw you mention the same pipe twice! Aside from your Prized former movie star owned pipes!! I'd love to see some pics of those some time!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> @JimInks, your pipe rack must be huge! I was just starting to dabble over here when you went on sabatcle, But I don't think I saw you mention the same pipe twice! Aside from your Prized former movie star owned pipes!! I'd love to see some pics of those some time!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Rack? You mean a hutch/cabinet at the very least. I've seen some of the stuff he mentions on the auction block, I bet he's glad he isn't trying to by them now in 2019. My mind sees it like the wing of a museum or something.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Dran said:


> @*JimInks*, your pipe rack must be huge! I was just starting to dabble over here when you went on sabatcle, But I don't think I saw you mention the same pipe twice! Aside from your Prized former movie star owned pipes!! I'd love to see some pics of those some time!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


My pipe racks are overflowing, and some older pipes that I don't smoke much are in drawers. One table rack has two pipes in most of the holes. I seldom smoke the same blend or pipe twice in a row. I only do that when I am on vacation. I got into my "current" habit around 1980. I don't smoke a pipe again until I clean it. I like fresh, clean pipes and happily, I have enough that I can do it the way that I want to.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> Rack? You mean a hutch/cabinet at the very least. I've seen some of the stuff he mentions on the auction block, I bet he's glad he isn't trying to by them now in 2019. My mind sees it like the wing of a museum or something.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 I haven't bought many pipes in the last 16 years. Many of what I have gotten in that time were gifts or I inherited them from passed on friends. So, I don't need to add to my collection, though this Fall I will get a rare Peterson limited run pipe. And I'm always on the look out for a Peterson 4AB, which is very elusive.

More like a warehouse.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> I haven't bought many pipes in the last 16 years. Many of what I have gotten in that time were gifts or I inherited them from passed on friends. So, I don't need to add to my collection, though this Fall I will get a rare Peterson limited run pipe. And I'm always on the look out for a Peterson 4AB, which is very elusive.
> 
> More like a warehouse.


My question is, do you already have a 309 with a 4ab stem? No, it's not the original, but the look and feeling would still be rather nice. While still on the lookout for a 4AB obviously. 
Side note: most of the XL20s I've seen didn't have the large band like the 4AB or the look-alike 309.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s smooth medium bend Savinelli Autograph 5 Dublin with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> My question is, do you already have a 309 with a 4ab stem? No, it's not the original, but the look and feeling would still be rather nice. While still on the lookout for a 4AB obviously.
> Side note: most of the XL20s I've seen didn't have the large band like the 4AB or the look-alike 309.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I had thought about doing that, but sending the pipe overseas to be fitted and all of that is too expensive for something that still isn't quite accurate. I have talked with a couple of the Peterson people about doing an accurate 4AB, and as there is interest in bringing that model back, they told me they would do it maybe next year. I've been on them a couple times about it, so we'll see if they do it.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

F & K Merde de Cheval.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some snacking, and am half through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## ForMud

Back on a C&D Virginia Flake and Plum Pudding kick again.


----------



## Scap

Sid.Stavros said:


> F & K Merde de Cheval.


Merde de cheval is French for horse sh!t...that's not exactly an appealing sounding name for a blend...lol


----------



## Scotchpig

A little Captain Black White before the sun rose this morning. Woke up with work on the mind, and a half bowl helped me forget about it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for another day,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Burley Flake #5 in a Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
PSLBF pouched


----------



## Dran

Morning pipers! Sitting here in a pre coffee haze trying to figure out what to smoke..... So many options to try and burn through some of the many sample jars, before i have to move them....

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Last pipe for the day, GH&Co Dark Flake in the Neerup Classic, not sure about this one, thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne


As with several of the GH&CO offerings my first bowl wasn't love at first match either, however that changes quickly! Remember the first time you tasted coffee? Beer? Scotch? It's kinda like that.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

SPC Puget Sound in a Castello vergin 55 with black coffee.


----------



## Dran

Found out through the grapevine theres a nearby antique mall with a huge selection of estate pipes. The guy that told me isn't a piper, so he couldn't give many details, but he said, as many as they have, theres gotta be a couple good ones. May go check it out today.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

Working now, but have 2 pipes packed for my gig tonight, an Ashton Sovereign billiard with Sutliff Red VA Crumble Cake and a Bonaquisti tan blast apple with 1792 to finish off the evening.


----------



## Matt_21

I'm at work now but, definitely going to try to smoke a pipe tonight.
I want to try another of the blends @JohnBrody15 sent my way.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> Now smoking late '60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


I'll bet that took some careful storage!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cory1984

Lane RLP-6 in the Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to lunch time.


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> I'll bet that took some careful storage!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


When I was at the Chicago Pipe Show in May, I was gifted eight old pouches by a friend. They were in a humidified room all those years, so they hadn't lost much. I'm getting a couple of more in the mail soon.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> As with several of the GH&CO offerings my first bowl wasn't love at first match either, however that changes quickly! Remember the first time you tasted coffee? Beer? Scotch? It's kinda like that.


I did read up on it and i think its my first time getting that "Lakeland" taste in a tobacco, by the time i got to the end it was growing on me


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano 320, this is good


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed three very tasty egg, country ham and cheese biscuits with home made hash browns on the side. Now smoking Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Madderduro

90° out...not what I consider pipe smoking weather but Jim is back so Mr. Inks this armellini packed with pirate kake is to you...nice to see your posts again


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early ‘70s P.C. Rettig & Co. Finlandia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Working on a Captain America art commission.


----------



## Dran

Gawaith and Hogwarth Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Stanwell bamboo prince, its a flake so it's giving me fits... Rubbed out, folded and stuffed... Wet, dry... No matter, me and flakes disagree, but it does taste good! Thanks for the sample @OneStrangeOne!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in the Neerup, another sample from Nathan, i do like it, thank you @OneStrangeOne the puck? explained in another thread (Blending)


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Dran

GLP VA Cream in an 80's Charatan Calabash!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

That charatan looks good....also the moonshine :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Gawaith and Hogwarth Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Stanwell bamboo prince, its a flake so it's giving me fits... Rubbed out, folded and stuffed... Wet, dry... No matter, me and flakes disagree, but it does taste good! Thanks for the sample @OneStrangeOne!


I'm not familiar with the tobacco you are smoking, but Flake tobacco typically requires more drying time if left in a flake form. I have dried flakes of Solani ABF till they were crispy, and they still had a lot of moisture when I burned them. This is why I don't particularly have any interest in fold and stuff. I rub out a flake and then dry it before loading a bowl. I get a much better feel for the moisture content when it's broken down a bit.

If you insist on leaving it a flake, dry it outside in direct sunlight. When you think it's dry enough, give it 10 more min.

When I smoke a "new to me" tobacco, I actually like to dry it until it's too dry and then back off until I find the sweet spot. Hope you find your groove because Flakes can be so enjoyable... My top 5 are made up of 4 flake tobaccos.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Almost have the Captain America drawing done.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> I'm not familiar with the tobacco you are smoking, but Flake tobacco typically requires more drying time if left in a flake form. I have dried flakes of Solani ABF till they were crispy, and they still had a lot of moisture when I burned them. This is why I don't particularly have any interest in fold and stuff. I rub out a flake and then dry it before loading a bowl. I get a much better feel for the moisture content when it's broken down a bit.
> 
> If yo
> 
> When I smoke a "new to me" tobacco, I actually like to dry it until it's too dry and then back off until I find the sweet spot. Hope you find your groove because Flakes can be so enjoyable... My top 5 are made up of 4 flake tobaccos.


 I have been doing the fold and stuff with the flakes, i watched a youtube vid and the guy folded then roughed it up in his fingers and stuffed, then rubbed out just a little to use as kindling on the top, seems to be working well though i do let it dry a lot, im enjoying the flakes so much iv just bought 8 tins of it lol.

Edit, listen to me giving advice and iv been smoking a pipe all of 10 mins lol


----------



## Dran

zcziggy said:


> That charatan looks good....also the moonshine :smile2:


No fire in that water brother!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Crooner in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> I have been doing the fold and stuff with the flakes, i watched a youtube vid and the guy folded then roughed it up in his fingers and stuffed, then rubbed out just a little to use as kindling on the top, seems to be working well though i do let it dry a lot, im enjoying the flakes so much iv just bought 8 tins of it lol.
> 
> Edit, listen to me giving advice and iv been smoking a pipe all of 10 mins lol


Hey man, you have racked up serious experience in a very short time. Fully committed. And hell, if it works, spread the good news!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> I have been doing the fold and stuff with the flakes, i watched a youtube vid and the guy folded then roughed it up in his fingers and stuffed, then rubbed out just a little to use as kindling on the top, seems to be working well though i do let it dry a lot, im enjoying the flakes so much iv just bought 8 tins of it lol.
> 
> Edit, listen to me giving advice and iv been smoking a pipe all of 10 mins lol


I think posted that video. You must have since I watched it lol. All I know is I started doing that where you fold the flake, twist it and rough it up, and put it between your fingers. Been working like a charm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Some "Fusion" lol in a Nassau Zulu (see here for blend https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/281892-blending.html)


----------



## Scap

On the back porch, rain starting to come in for it's regular evening event.
Levant in the Peterson. Four Roses Small Batch Select in the glass.

Skeeter repellent candle and Thermocell at the ready.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Dran

Hey! We're back up!! Cpt. Cool in a Weibe.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Captain Black Gold in Country Gentleman Corn Cob










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Another very early morning rise of 4am for me and another half bowl of EGR in the Stanwell 11 with a cup of creamed tea. I wish this could be an everyday ritual.


----------



## Scap

Chasing the Levant with a couple coins of Escudo.







Sorry about the Chewbacca legs photobombing the frame.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very delicious Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth bulldog meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


I couldn't post my last smoke because I was blocked out here, but I had a bowl of Strang.


----------



## ebnash

This afternoon after work I had to add a new water line off the main so I could get an additional hose bib for my wife’s garden. 

While waiting for the glue to dry so we could restore the water main, so I decided To go out of my comfort zone and try this Tin of Peterson’s Irish Flake. Not a fan of dark fired and I did not pay attention when I purchased it. Profile was not overly offensive, but it had some harsh moments. I’ll jar this up and try it again in a couple years. 

Smoked in the Dagner P7 Stubby Poker. 

Deep thoughts about whether or not I like this blend 🙂


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Radice twin bore oil cured Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill apple.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having Sutliff aged maduro cavendish in an Italian estate rusticated straight billiard with a wide slightly bent stem, and a cup of fresh brewed black iced tea. Great combo so far on a hot humid southern PA night.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of late ‘60s International Tobacco Company of Rotterdam Seven Seas Extra Mild Cavendish in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## msmith1986

My before bed smoke is Sutliff TG Nightcap (cordial) in an H.I.S. Italia smooth pot.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


That's my first pipe I mentioned the other day, but mine is a 2004. Sometimes the rustic simplicity is just right. Glad to hear you and Nathan both join me with cobs from time to time.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Guarana, double Greek coffee plus ice water beside me.



Scap said:


> Merde de cheval is French for horse sh!t...that's not exactly an appealing sounding name for a blend...lol


''_A long time ago an old customer who was never happy with his pipe tobacco, finally found the right blend. He walked in the shop and said:

"I want more of that horse sh*t tobacco you sold me."

This light English tobacco, Merde de Cheval Blend, was born._'' :wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Just another work day,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Big & Burley in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot 
PSLBF pouched


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of McClelland No. 403 Darkest Chocolate in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Watching Colt Comrades starring Hopalong Cassidy, George Reeves and Robert Mitchum, who gets killed early in the movie.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Classic Virginia Brigade in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Suzy and Molly are watching TV with me. They've been boring this morning.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s W.F. Monroe Cigar Co. Conway’s Private Blend Pipe Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Tastes just like Barking Dog.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys Front Porch in the Neerup


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after three wonderful egg, country ham and cheese biscuits with home made hash browns on the side. Now smoking F&T Cut Blended Plug in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees play in England. Yankees have scored six runs with one out in the top of the first. And posted three reviews at TR.


----------



## Scap

Piddling around in the garage/backyard. Walgreens MM Cob with some Carter Hall from brother @Dran.


----------



## Hickorynut

Its toasty outside! Ima stayin in...

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39 with AC and a cup o joe! Working weekend 









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JohnBrody15

GH&Co coniston cut plug courtesy of @OneStrangeOne. Smoking in the grand master twin bore pot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

SPC Mississippi River in a Dunhill shell bent dublin. Hazy, hot and humid on Long Island. Have a fan going but all it's doing is blowing out my lighter!


----------



## zcziggy

Sir Walter Raleigh on my old Chacom. It's been a while


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. The Yankees are slaughtering the Red Sox 17-6 in the top of the fifth.


----------



## Scap

It's one of these kinds a days.







This is a quantity over quality beer....and I plan to over hydrate myself.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> It's one of these kinds a days.
> View attachment 251770
> 
> This is a quantity over quality beer....and I plan to over hydrate myself.


Crazy thing is I just loaded another bowl, but haven't finished that beer ... My priorities are out of balance. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. 17-13 Yankees in the 8th. Sox manager stupidly took a few of his regulars out, which hurt their scoring chances in the 7th.


----------



## Madderduro

was in the 90s then a tstorm rolled thru and knocked it down into the 70s...much better time for some habana daydream in a crown


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a Savinelli Oceano 320 thanks @zcziggy


----------



## zcziggy

Now i know why i like the Charatan....Cannon had one! 
My grandfather smoked the same pipe for over 40 years, by the time he was done with it i don't think it had any walls left. Went through the russian revolution and WW2 and always told me "tobacco....any tobacco and a chunk of wood will do". Shows how much times have changed.


----------



## zcziggy

@Fusion hope you liked it man


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> @*Fusion* hope you liked it man


I do, i know its an aromatic but its not overly so, i can taste a bit of honey and for me its mid but has a nic kick, thanks again


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Re-Loaded the Savunelli 320 with some Esoteria Penzance from 2012, thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne I was 2 mins late picking up a tin of this last week, oh well


----------



## OneStrangeOne

70's era Mac Baron Virginia #1 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> Re-Loaded the Savunelli 320 with some Esoteria Penzance from 2012, thanks Nathan @OneStrangeOne I was 2 mins late picking up a tin of this last week, oh well


She's a beauty... But we gotta get you some variety @Fusion...

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> She's a beauty... But we gotta get you some variety @*Fusion*...
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Lol yea, got my eye on another, a used Radice, lets see if its still there Friday (Payday)


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata here you go @Dran lol i do have more than 2 pipes (only just lol)


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Lol yea, got my eye on another, a used Radice, lets see if its still there Friday (Payday)


A Radice? you are turning into a heavy hitter bud. They are nice though


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> A Radice? you are turning into a heavy hitter bud. They are nice though


Lets see what happens, i may end up with something completely different


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and potato salad dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. M'lady is baking a chocolate meringue pie, so it'll be a while before I can eat a couple slices of that. Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting with an old friend I haven't heard from in years.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a couple slices of freshly baked chocolate meringue pie, and am part way through this bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Royal Scot in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

While ''break-in'' my new Olive Wood Calabash in a local Cafe here in Greece.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Time for a little breakfast.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 McClelland's Blackwoods in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a bowl of Raisin Bran, and am part way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game on ESPN.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of F&T Cut Blended Plug in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Mastro de Paja


----------



## cory1984

Lane RLP-6 in the Big Ben Tattoo pipe


----------



## ForMud

From yesterday...…

PS 31 Optimum in the morning.

C&D Virginia Flake with a good pinch of Plum Pudding added ( My go to lately ) in one of my cobs while watching a big thunder storm rolling overhead.....It was good for my mind and soul.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of McClelland No. 403 Darkest Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Weak topping.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Viprati in the Neerup, thanks nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Phone chatting about life.


----------



## Piper

SPC Yakima Valley in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2015 Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink on this very hot and humid day.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Hickorynut

Match Nightcap in Varese on hot 97 degree evening...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 1960s Royal Tivoli Mild Cavendish in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Scap

Pirate Kake arrgh!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Plumb Pudding in the Savinelli Oeceano, thank you @ADRUNKK


----------



## JohnBrody15

I'm about to fire up some Balkan supreme in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nick. It's probably too dry to smoke but I'll give it a shot. I rubber banded a wet paper towel over the opening of the jar and I'll leave it over night. I've had success rehydrating pipe tobacco using this method.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Getting ready to watch the Braves-Mets game on ESPN.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Been awhile since I posted in here. Trying to build up my courage to smoke some of that Tambaloka that @OneStrangeOne hit me with. Tonight it's some Peter Stokkebye Luxury Flake Twist :grin2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Gumby-cr said:


> Been awhile since I posted in here. Trying to build up my courage to smoke some of that Tambaloka that @OneStrangeOne hit me with. Tonight it's some Peter Stokkebye Luxury Flake Twist :grin2:


Twist Flake is good...really good aged! 

We need to have a Tambaloka party boyz!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Gumby-cr

Hickorynut said:


> Twist Flake is good...really good aged!
> 
> We need to have a Tambaloka party boyz!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I used 2 flakes but I think I packed it too tight. It's been awhile so it's like I'm starting all over again on the pipe side of things. I still haven't smoked that Meer I picked up like 3 or 4 months ago :vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 55 vergin pot.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Neerup Classic


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fred Whittle

St Bruno in one of my favorite basket pipes


----------



## the camaro show

Didn’t get a pic of it but had a bowl of C&D Yorktown in my MM Cob. Not sure how I feel about this blend first bowl of it though.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having a bowl of a mixture I made last winter I call chocolate covered cherry- (50/50 Sutliff chocolate mousse and Sutliff cherry cavendish) in a mid 1960's Venturi bent billiard in oyster white. 
As not popular a plastic pipe was ever, I really like it because the pyrolitic graphite liner doesn't absorb flavors and I can try different blends and get all the tobacco flavor and not the pipe or previous tobacco. This is my go-to pipe for trying English and heavy latakia blends. Thanks @Matt_21 for sending it to me last year, it has proved itself for my purposes.









Sent from my breezeway lounge


----------



## ScottyB

FVF in a Balleby Bulldog this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting of another Monday,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
Big & Burley in a Baraccini billiard 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in a Stanwell 11 with a Balsa Wood Filter. Drinking Iron Bean Integrity. 

Watching the sunrise through the trees and the birds are busy waking up. 

Work is shut down this week. Have the house to myself for a few days before my wife and I travel to Oregon to visit friends.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

ScottyB said:


> FVF in a Balleby Bulldog this morning.


Are those tampers available for purchase, or was this a one off project?


----------



## Piper

Puget Sound in a 1980 Dunhill bruyere pot. All SPC blends courtesy of @JohnBrody15.


----------



## ScottyB

ebnash said:


> Are those tampers available for purchase, or was this a one off project?


They were a one-off, but my friend who made then is thinking of making a few more, I'll let you know.


----------



## ebnash

Giving this Peretti BPC a 2nd shot. The 1st time I smoked this, it was drenched. Seemed decent moisture when I loaded the bowl but I was wrong. Took the remainder of the 1oz sample and put it out in the sun until it was positively crunchy. 

Once again, it was like trying to light asbestos. Very chemical in taste and sharp on the retro hale. This blend smells very much like Sir Walter Raleigh in the bag, but tastes and smoking nothing like it. 

I don’t think I’ll be ordering anymore or finishing this bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Last night C&D Engine 99 in the Nassau, oh dear, first bowl since i started this journey i couldnt finish, way too much Burnt Bbq taste for me,


Today, back to a fav with C&D Baileys Front Porch in the Neerup


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley in a Castello Sea Rock Liverpool


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of F&T Cut Blended Plug in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Mexican Coke made with pure cane sugar.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having LJP English Crown topped with SWR in my 2011 MM Rob Roy cob to honor and remember Bob Peretti today. He died at his home on Friday at the prime age of 98. May you R.I.P. Bob.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

ebnash said:


> Giving this Peretti BPC a 2nd shot. The 1st time I smoked this, it was drenched. Seemed decent moisture when I loaded the bowl but I was wrong. Took the remainder of the 1oz sample and put it out in the sun until it was positively crunchy.
> 
> Once again, it was like trying to light asbestos. Very chemical in taste and sharp on the retro hale. This blend smells very much like Sir Walter Raleigh in the bag, but tastes and smoking nothing like it.
> 
> I don't think I'll be ordering anymore or finishing this bowl.





Fusion said:


> Last night C&D Engine 99 in the Nassau, oh dear, first bowl since i started this journey i couldnt finish, way too much Burnt Bbq taste for me,
> 
> Today, back to a fav with C&D Baileys Front Porch in the Neerup


Yeah but I mean with pipes as good looking as those you could burn insulation in them and not be mad.


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> I'm having LJP English Crown topped with SWR in my 2011 MM Rob Roy cob to honor and remember Bob Peretti today. He died at his home on Friday at the prime age of 98. May you R.I.P. Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Anyone who is interested, here is Bob Peretti's obituary. He was a WW2 Navy vet and awesome tobacco blender and pipe designer. One heck of a guy and a legend in the industry.
https://www.legacy.com/obituaries/bostonglobe/obituary.aspx?n=robert-a-peretti&pid=193286140

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in the Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Tonight i raise my pipe with E.Hoffman Company Distinguished Gentleman and a glass of Metaxa brandy for an *Australian soldier*, it's Reginald Tresise (Signalman) of the 6th Australian Expeditionary Division in Greece.










The main German attack was on April 12 of 1941 where, with the help of light snowfall, the attackers managed to gain an advantage. Late in the afternoon allied administration realizing that it can not stop the Nazi power, gives the signal of retreat. The Australians who have received the main German attack so had the most of the dead on the battlefield.
The young Reginald Tresise, with some of his colleagues during the retreat, camped for a few hours at the Valtadoirio Gymnasium. As he says, the school is two-storey and bombed by the Nazis "the statue before the school entrance has been blown up. On the ground floor of the school between the dust and the stones of the small room there is a flag of silk with fringes and a cord." The soldier is impressed by the image that he faces, the shape and the colour of the flag. In order not to fall into the hands of the Nazis that head for the city, she decides to take her with him. He keeps this flag as an amulet, has it with him later in the Battle of Crete where he succeeds to survive while many of his fellow soldiers are injured or killed. As he said ''i came out from the Hell of Crete having only my life and this flag'' it passes to Egypt after Palestine and ends in the Syrian French sector still holding the flag. He is moving to the Pacific Ocean on New Guinea, where he survives after hard fighting with the Japanese while he is still has in his bag the Greek flag.
When he succeeded in returning to Australia one day in June 1959 he wrote a letter (thus we know the whole story), he sent the Greek flag back to the mayor with the case that he made, his military cap and some of its personal items.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Working and listening to Ray Charles.


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through the last of this sample of 1970s Douwe Egberts House Blend Aromatic in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

More Balkan supreme. This stuff is the bees knees. This was from Dino @UBC03 and the mod team for a contest a while back. Thanks fellas! Smoking in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> Puget Sound in a 1980 Dunhill bruyere pot. All SPC blends courtesy of @JohnBrody15.


Excellent! How's the puget sound treating you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys front porch to break in the new Cob :grin2:


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> C&D Baileys front porch to break in the new Cob :grin2:


Smoking good? Amazing how such a cheap manufacturing model smlmes so well!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Smoking good? Amazing how such a cheap manufacturing model smlmes so well!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


It sure is, dont know why im surprised the amount of people that smoke them, thanks again


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I changed my triple E around a bit. Half a tin of Presbyterian,half atin of Peterson’s Irish Whiskey and the rest of my Davidoff English blend. Quite nice in the Hardcastle and Northern Briars bent bulldogs. 

Good to see Jim back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> I'm having a bowl of a mixture I made last winter I call chocolate covered cherry- (50/50 Sutliff chocolate mousse and Sutliff cherry cavendish) in a mid 1960's Venturi bent billiard in oyster white.
> As not popular a plastic pipe was ever, I really like it because the pyrolitic graphite liner doesn't absorb flavors and I can try different blends and get all the tobacco flavor and not the pipe or previous tobacco. This is my go-to pipe for trying English and heavy latakia blends. Thanks @Matt_21 for sending it to me last year, it has proved itself for my purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my breezeway lounge


No problem bro. Glad youre making use of it. It just sat here at my place.


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in the Rossi.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game. Waiting on pizza!


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in the Neerup Classic


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Excellent! How's the puget sound treating you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These SPC blends you sent are really growing on me. They're actually meaty!:smile2: Thanks Steve.


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a Castello "Castello" chubby Canadian.

Happy Canada Day!:canada:


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a few slices of pizza and a cup of pistachio ice cream, and am now smoking year 2012 FVF in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) 4 Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Breaking in the new MM Legend cob with my jar of Boswell Paradise while I'm stuck in my chair. Doc's orders are steroids, pipes, and cigars all week. I gave my crew off, but my partner's crew is still working.










Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn

Hilands Snowflake (curiosity of @ebnash) in Dr Grabow Freehand (curtesy of @UBC03)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2012 Escudo in a Radice Dublin,
> 
> View attachment 251992


That is one beautiful pipe right there. Simple, yet elegant. The grain is outstanding.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> It sure is, dont know why im surprised the amount of people that smoke them, thanks again


If you've never watched their production video, you should. As it's spinning in the lathe they apply plaster to fill the texture and sand it smooth, that's how they get them so smooth and add a little weight compared to bare cobs.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking GLP Cumberland in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Work is done for the day.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s pipe smoking adventures
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
PSLBF in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot 
Mac Baron Burley Flake pouched


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 70s Douwe Egberts Monza in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Just a great morning smoke! Edward G Robinson in the 11, which may become my dedicated EGR pipe. Drinking Nespresso Intenso with Half&Half. 

Another beautiful morning in the mountains


----------



## Piper

SPC Mississippi River in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill. On vacation this week. Drinking black coffee.


----------



## Dran

Sat out some Boswell 35, and McClelland's oriental Cavendish out to dry for later.... Not sure what I'll toss em in.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Not sure what I'll toss em in.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Hopefully a pipe... :grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> SPC Mississippi River in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill. On vacation this week. Drinking black coffee.


David, you're killing me. I've seen this pipe a few times from you, and now I'm searching hawkbills. Michael Parks does a beautiful homage to this pipe in an amazing ring blast. So tempted to reach out to him for a quote.


----------



## Dran

ebnash said:


> Hopefully a pipe... :grin2:


Nah.... I was thinking of hollowing out an apple for the cav, and poking some holes in an empty beer can for the Boswell's!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Nah.... I was thinking of hollowing out an apple for the cav, and poking some holes in an empty beer can for the Boswell's!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Ahhhh, the glory days of high school!


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> David, you're killing me. I've seen this pipe a few times from you, and now I'm searching hawkbills. Michael Parks does a beautiful homage to this pipe in an amazing ring blast. So tempted to reach out to him for a quote.


Erik, that Michael Parks pipe is stunning. A ring pattern is pretty rare and beautiful. I have an old Dunhill shell with a ring pattern but the blast is much shallower than the one in your picture. The grain of my hawkbill is fine but a bit weird. (I've attached a couple of pics to illustrate.) That's the problem with buying pipes online: you can't always tell exactly what you're getting. For example, I bought an Ascorti panel that had a bowl that was drilled off-center. Otherwise, I've been pretty lucky buying online but I might have waited for a better example of a hawkbill had I seen mine in person.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Plumb Pudding in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2017 Esoterica Peacehaven in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo. Just relaxing on my and m'lady's 30th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of 2017 Esoterica Peacehaven in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo. Just relaxing on my and m'lady's 30th wedding anniversary.


Happy Anniversary Jim.:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sorry for the dirty console. I got wilke 524 in the savinelli pipa for the drive out to see a buddy, and some hobbits weed in a cob for the drive back. Trying to finish up the last of the hobbits weed. Good stuff but no need to buy it again for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Paladin Black Cherry, ice tea beside me.


----------



## zcziggy

@Sid.Stavros i have watched your videos, very well made and interesting


----------



## Fusion

After a Great Filipino lunch for my sister-in-laws birthday a bowl of Dunhill BB1938 in the neerup then im gona have to have a nap


----------



## zcziggy

@Fusion a nap at 1 pm??? shame on you


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> @*Fusion* a nap at 1 pm??? shame on you


Hey im retired and full of food, its allowed :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

Got 5 more years to go and i will be joining you


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking The Country Squire Bag End in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## zcziggy

Ok guys....now you have me looking at different kinds of baccy, but i have no idea where to start....what would you recommend to somebody who has basically only smoked aromatic sir walter raleigh?


----------



## Dran

I'd say go for either Old Joe Krantz, or Haunted Bookshop! For me the transition from Aro to Burly was seamless!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Boswell's #35 in a bamboo bent apple Tinsky! Just finishing this up, got another on deck.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> Ok guys....now you have me looking at different kinds of baccy, but i have no idea where to start....what would you recommend to somebody who has basically only smoked aromatic sir walter raleigh?


Try Amphora Original, Virginia, and Burley Blend. They'll help transition you. Take it one step at a time and you'll find it easier to discover what you like. If you want a light English, John Bull is a cheap way to go. If you want a mild to medium VaPer, try H&H Virginia Spice.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Try Amphora Original, Virginia, and Burley Blend. They'll help transition you. Take it one step at a time and you'll find it easier to discover what you like. If you want a light English, John Bull is a cheap way to go. If you want a mild to medium VaPer, try H&H Virginia Spice.


Thanks @JimInks will give them a try, hope i can taste the difference between them. After a year smoking cigars the only thing i can taste is " i like it" or "i did not like it, let's not get that one again" :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Re-loaded the Neerup with GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug, i do like it but im getting a lot of "Floral" flavor, started out unusual but its growing on me, Thank you Nathan @OneStrangeOne


----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> I'd say go for either Old Joe Krantz, or Haunted Bookshop! For me the transition from Aro to Burly was seamless!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


 @Dran taking notes....thanks man


----------



## Dran

Battery is too low for pictures, but its McClelland's oriental cavendish in a Stanwell 11 after dinner here!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Still smoking made in PA stuff today. I'm having some Prince Albert soft vanilla I jarred a few years ago. Cool and flavorful with a jar of fresh sweet tea. Another t-storm and tornado warning right now. My chair is pretty close to the door in the breezeway lounge here, might have to close it soon.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> Thanks @*JimInks* will give them a try, hope i can taste the difference between them. After a year smoking cigars the only thing i can taste is " i like it" or "i did not like it, let's not get that one again" :smile2:


If you want a cigar blend, try Key Largo.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> If you want a cigar blend, try Key Largo.


now...that's a easy name to remember. 
found it at smokingpipes
thanks


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Jankjr

2010 Penzance in big blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. This should get me to dinner time.


he makes beautiful pipes, not too easy to find though. i have seen the ardor and rovera lines...something to admire


----------



## zcziggy

isn't she a work of art?


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Greek marinated beef and lamb with rice dinner, with an ice cream sandwich for dessert. Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Phillies-Braves game, and edjumacatin' a poor lost soul who thinks Dunbar is a routine blend. I expect the men in the pretty white coats and butterfly nets to visit him soon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## ebnash

Motzek Strang in the maiden voyage of the Castello 55. This tobacco is definitely something special. Had trouble get it going so I’ll need to experiment with how I prep it, but I’ve had nothing like it before. A spicy pepper kick with a tanginess I have not experienced before. Going to have to smoke it a few more times to get my thoughts together.


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> Ok guys....now you have me looking at different kinds of baccy, but i have no idea where to start....what would you recommend to somebody who has basically only smoked aromatic sir walter raleigh?


GL Pease Haddo's Delight and MacBaren 7 Seas have a tiny amount of topping but are not strongly aromatic. Davidoff Flake Medallions are a bit more challenging in that they are coins. But they are easily rubbed out and have a core of unflavored black cavendish that makes for a very mild flavorful smoke. As Jim says, it's probably a good idea to buy just a few blends and smoke them enough to learn their idiosyncrasies.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Motzek Strang in the maiden voyage of the Castello 55. This tobacco is definitely something special. Had trouble get it going so I'll need to experiment with how I prep it, but I've had nothing like it before. A spicy pepper kick with a tanginess I have not experienced before. Going to have to smoke it a few more times to get my thoughts together.


Spectacular pipe. More pics!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> Ok guys....now you have me looking at different kinds of baccy, but i have no idea where to start....what would you recommend to somebody who has basically only smoked aromatic sir walter raleigh?


Edward G Robinson to experience a touch of Latakia and a solid Blend.

HH Burley Flake for a solid Burley forward non aro

Orlik Golden Sliced for an intro to Virginia.

After that, talk to Scap to try some campfire smoke eater hair on you toes blends &#129315;


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Edward G Robinson to experience a touch of Latakia and a solid Blend.
> 
> HH Burley Flake for a solid Burley forward non aro
> 
> Orlik Golden Sliced for an intro to Virginia.
> 
> After that, talk to Scap to try some campfire smoke eater hair on you toes blends &#129315;


I found the Sutliff VA slices a good intro to VA and the bulk price is like $4-$5 for 2ozs.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I tried some Esoterica Penzance in the new MM Legend straight stem earlier, that a lounge feller gave me a pinch of to try. Man is wish I knew where to find some left over stock of it.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Now I'm having a fair pinch of Esoterica Kingsbridge the lounge feller also gave me to try, in a Crown Rustic medium bent billiard. Another pretty good one. Man......I got more interested over here a little late in the game it seems......so much stuff i missed out on.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I need a good smokey kick before bed, so I'm having 2/3 bowl of Charlotte's Web, topped with a 1/3 bowl of Stokkebye 83 Amsterdam in my old MM Rob Roy cob that my wife got Sharpie creative with last year. 
Great combo, really really good smoke I was craving all day. @Matt_21 I really want to know what is similar to Charlotte's Web I can buy somewhere. Do you have any suggestions? I wouldn't know since I smoke aro's 80% of the time.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I had a bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. Watching Flash Gordon Conquers the Universe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hump day highlights,
Mac Baron Vintage Syrian in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
H&H Viprati in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
PSLBF, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Dressed to Kill starring Rathbone as Holmes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking The Country Squire Bag End in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I tried some Esoterica Penzance in the new MM Legend straight stem earlier, that a lounge feller gave me a pinch of to try. Man is wish I knew where to find some left over stock of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


At least you have a chance with Esoterica its still available just hard to get lol


----------



## Fusion

Starting out with some C&D Baileys front Porch in the Neerup Classic


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> I need a good smokey kick before bed, so I'm having 2/3 bowl of Charlotte's Web, topped with a 1/3 bowl of Stokkebye 83 Amsterdam in my old MM Rob Roy cob that my wife got Sharpie creative with last year.
> Great combo, really really good smoke I was craving all day. @Matt_21 I really want to know what is similar to Charlotte's Web I can buy somewhere. Do you have any suggestions? I wouldn't know since I smoke aro's 80% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've got no suggestions at this point in time.
I will however see if I can dig some up to smoke soon. (Its been a long while). I'll try to think on it while I smoke it.
Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonder country fried steak, mashed potatoes and green beans lunch with a bowl of The Country Squire Cherokee in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the White Sox-Tigers game.


----------



## Hickorynut

4th Gen Reserve in the 82 Natural 4th Gen..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking late ‘60s International Tobacco Company of Rotterdam Seven Seas Extra Mild Cavendish in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of F&T Cut Blended Plug in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> I've got no suggestions at this point in time.
> I will however see if I can dig some up to smoke soon. (Its been a long while). I'll try to think on it while I smoke it.
> Sorry I can't be more help.


Definitely let me know if you can think of anything even remotely similar to it. As you can tell I'm savoring the flavor and have a few bowls left of it. It's just too hard to describe how good it really is.


----------



## Matt_21

msmith1986 said:


> Definitely let me know if you can think of anything even remotely similar to it. As you can tell I'm savoring the flavor and have a few bowls left of it. It's just too hard to describe how good it really is.


It really is good.
I tucked mine away and forgot about it until you mentioned it.
Now I'm thinking, when will I get a chance to have a pipe. lol


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> 4th Gen Reserve in the 82 Natural 4th Gen..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Wow, Kevin is that a new pipe? It's a beauty!:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of BriarWorks International Country Lawyer in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> Ok guys....now you have me looking at different kinds of baccy, but i have no idea where to start....what would you recommend to somebody who has basically only smoked aromatic sir walter raleigh?


Here's a quote from Greg Pease, available on the GLPease website about tobaccos for beginners. Although you're not a beginner, you might find some of Greg's thoughts useful:

_Q: What kind of tobaccos do you recommend for the beginner?

A: I think many well-meaning tobacconists do a disservice to the novice by suggesting a "mild" tobacco, especially an aromatic tobacco, to start with. Until the smoker is used to the mechanics of smoking a pipe, and has cultivated a sense for the flavors and aromas s/he will be experiencing, their sensory response is not dramatic. If they start with a mild tobacco, they will likely puff like a locomotive to attempt to get something out of it that resembles flavor, not to mention the difficulty they may have in keeping a pipe lit. If the tobacco is a goopy aromatic, the problem is magnified.

I generally recommend a full flavored, but not strong tobacco to the beginner. They'll be much more likely to get some flavor from their early experiences, and it will be much easier, then, for them to apprehend the idea of "slowing down," which is crucial to a great smoke. Once they've learned some of the mechanics of pipe smoking, and their senses have become accustomed to some of the myriad flavors tobaccos can present, they are better armed to move into more subtle, or "mild" blends. For the beginner, "mild" tobaccos are generally far from mild!_


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Here's a quote from Greg Pease, available on the GLPease website about tobaccos for beginners. Although you're not a beginner, you might find some of Greg's thoughts useful:
> 
> _Q: What kind of tobaccos do you recommend for the beginner?
> 
> A: I think many well-meaning tobacconists do a disservice to the novice by suggesting a "mild" tobacco, especially an aromatic tobacco, to start with. Until the smoker is used to the mechanics of smoking a pipe, and has cultivated a sense for the flavors and aromas s/he will be experiencing, their sensory response is not dramatic. If they start with a mild tobacco, they will likely puff like a locomotive to attempt to get something out of it that resembles flavor, not to mention the difficulty they may have in keeping a pipe lit. If the tobacco is a goopy aromatic, the problem is magnified.
> 
> I generally recommend a full flavored, but not strong tobacco to the beginner. They'll be much more likely to get some flavor from their early experiences, and it will be much easier, then, for them to apprehend the idea of "slowing down," which is crucial to a great smoke. Once they've learned some of the mechanics of pipe smoking, and their senses have become accustomed to some of the myriad flavors tobaccos can present, they are better armed to move into more subtle, or "mild" blends. For the beginner, "mild" tobaccos are generally far from mild!_


I agree 100%. I found the Smokers Pride natural, any basic english, and a VaPer or VaBur to be all good intro tobaccos before aromatics. The ones I mentioned give great details on flavors in different tobaccos and blend of such. 
Now I might have to get some of those out to smoke soon here this evening.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some viprati in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## Fusion

Smoking the #2 plug i made in the Savinelli Oceano 320,mmmm nothing to write home about but ok


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff 302 English in a MM Legend bent. @Piper made me. Not very strong, but always a perfect anytime flavorful smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Wow, Kevin is that a new pipe? It's a beauty!:vs_cool:


No sir, I've had this one going on two years. It's a special occasion type for me. So far its only had 4th Gen baccy in it. 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Bit o Plum Pudding in the new cob.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and corn on the cob dinner with a bowl of The Country Squire Cornishman in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

SPC Mississippi River in a Castello 55 vergin pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wessex Classic Virginia Brigade in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Watching the D-Backs-Dodgers game.


----------



## msmith1986

I packed up some good ole Smoker's Pride natural, since I mentioned it earlier, in a Crown Rustic medium bent billiard. I forgot the pouch has been thrown in a drawer for a while, so it's about perfect almost crispy for smoking now. Nothing special, but kind of throwback and very lightly aromatic.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the D-Backs-Dodgers game.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> A minute or so away from smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the D-Backs-Dodgers game.


I almost nabbed a Big Ben Canterbury 228 bent ball for $65 last week. It appeared to never have been smoked. When I walked back that way from being distracted by Castello estates, a guy was headed to the front with it. I missed out. I love the style, I recently ordered a Molina that style because I still haven't seen a Sav or Rossi 320 cheap enough (for me) to grab.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I almost nabbed a Big Ben Canterbury 228 bent ball for $65 last week. It appeared to never have been smoked. When I walked back that way from being distracted by Castello estates, a guy was headed to the front with it. I missed out. I love the style, I recently ordered a Molina that style because I still haven't seen a Sav or Rossi 320 cheap enough (for me) to grab.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


look here, $69 shipped
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoking-pi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with some Haunted Bookshop in the Cob, have a great long weekend everyone


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> look here, $69 shipped
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Smoking-pi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Not bad, but I just bought 2 pipes and a bunch of tobacco. I'll search again next month, lol. I'm the boss, and I only pay myself monthly. It makes tax time much simpler on both sides. The problem is being stuck in the house not moving much since last Saturday, is causing me to peruse the interwebs entirely too much....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. I'll likely end the day with this smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed, Stokkebye 17 English Luxury in a H.I.S. Italia bent pot. It has an interesting underlying sweetness. My sidekick Luna is wondering why I'm not in bed yet to get up at a decent time.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s lineup,
Levant in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
PSLBF in a Washington Cob 
Esoterica Woodbridge in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Burley Flake #5 and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch and am now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is mostly consumed. Watching the 4th of July parade... well m'lady and her mom are. I'm reading yesterday's baseball box scores.


----------



## Fusion

Starting out with C&D Baileys Front Porch in the Neerup Classic


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Working on my review of this blend.


----------



## Piper

Yakima Valley in a 1980 Dunhill group 4 bruyere.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Pirates-Cubs game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Brighton in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in the Cob, im amazed at how good this Cob smokes, thanks again @Dran


----------



## JohnBrody15

This is a @OneStrangeOne 4th of July. I got 10 to midnight smoking in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. And I got some coniston cut plug on deck both from Nathan. Thank you sir!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time. Watching the Boston Pops and guests like Arlo Guthrie do Independence Day songs.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I'm at my brother's house by the beach and This is my smoking partner.

Now smoking coniston cut plug in the sav pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Scap

Three Nuns in my Peterson.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Nathan's hot dogs and hand cut fries dinner with two delicious slices of m'lady's strawberry cake for dessert. Now smoking year 2015 Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Navigator, courtesy of @Piper in an Il Duca Apple,







Thank you David!


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell Northwoods in the new MM Legend straight. Not much smoking over the hill at the party today, too humid.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about the new Spider-Man movie.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having some LL BCA in a Crown Medium Rustic before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for a Friday,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Regents Flake in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a German Pot 
C&D Burley Flake #5 pouched


----------



## Matt_21

Woke up and felt like having a pipe. Dug out the Charlotte's Web @msmith1986
When you first said you were wondering about a comparable I was thinking it might be similar to one of the Wilke blends I smoked not long ago.
Not so sure now but, I'll try it out later if I can to compare.

Smoking it in my Crown Noseburner


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of The Country Squire Cherokee in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of King Street Coffee & Tobacco Emporium Mountaineer in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in the Neerup


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a couple slices of pizza and am now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Sprite is my drink on this humid day. Suzy and Molly are walking around the den, disappointed that they haven't started any mischief yet. I expect they'll figure it out soon.


----------



## Piper

Began the day with Davidoff Royalty in a Castello chubby canadian. Now smoking Flake Medallions in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


----------



## JimInks

Had a big slice of strawberry cake and am now half way through this bowl of F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Esoterica Brighton in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

SWR topped with SV BCA for the first smoke in the new Brog 316. It's a little small in my hand, so we'll see how it smokes and how hot it might get. Time will tell me more.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano 320, i do love this tobacco, just ordered more


----------



## JimInks

Time for a little latakia courtesy of MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano 320, i do love this tobacco, just ordered more


I keep seeing that mentioned, I'll add it to my list right now.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth bulldog meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Harmon-Ising cartoons.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Art's Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth bulldog meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Harmon-Ising cartoons.


funny part about those cartoons is that they made me appreciate classical music, good memories :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I keep seeing that mentioned, I'll add it to my list right now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Iv had quite a lot of samples sent and they have been smoked, yea i know im still a pipe noob but that one is my fav up to now followed closely by GLP Chelsea Morning, H&H Viprati, Erinmore Flake and SG Best Brown Flake


----------



## Fusion

H&H Viprati in a Nassau Zulu, the last of my sample from Nathan, shall seek out more, thank you @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Dran

DH Elizabethan in the monster bent Charatan Dublin!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## msmith1986

2nd smoke in the Brog 316, I'm sticking with cheap and delicious Sutliff SV BCA for the moment. I didn't smoke a pipe very often before, so I have some decent cheap stuff that has a few years age now, and the BCA is rather satisfying anytime. This is also the first Dublin in my tiny collection of randomness, and I like it so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful New York Strip steak and m'lady's potato salad, and am about half way through this bowl of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. Had a power black out, but everything's well now. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## Scap

Jack Knife Plug. Thoroughly dried and well rubbed.
It's staying lit, and tasting great.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Jack Knife Plug. Thoroughly dried and well rubbed.
> It's staying lit, and tasting great.
> 
> View attachment 252336


Holy moley. This shtuff burns hot! No tongue bite, but I let it suffocate itself out to cool the bowl down. Don't need any more holes in the bowl than it arrived with from the factory.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale Flake in a German Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Stokkebye Proper English in the Cob to finish the day


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## the camaro show

Just finished up a bowl of haunted bookshop in my MM cob. I think this might be my favorite blend. Definitely gonna get a tin or 2.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm finishing the night with Sutliff 302 English in the MM Legend. Hopefully my tobacco order will be here soon, lots of stuff I've been trying lately and ended up ordering is really good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the earthquake news.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Black Cavendish Danish Style.



zcziggy said:


> @*Sid.Stavros* i have watched your videos, very well made and interesting


Thank you sir, i am glad that you like them. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready ? for another day,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin
C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Washington cob
Mac Baron ODF in a German pot
Two Timer Gold Pouched


----------



## Scap

Starting the morning with some Star of the East and a mug of Ethiopian microlot coffee.
This would be a great morning to go fishing. No wind and temps are mild.


----------



## zcziggy

@Scap how is that ethiopian coffee? last time i tried was about 30 years ago when a friend brought some from back home and shared with me, it was really good coffee.


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> @Scap how is that ethiopian coffee? last time i tried was about 30 years ago when a friend brought some from back home and shared with me, it was really good coffee.


It's pretty much the only coffee I buy anymore.
My roaster does a good job with light to medium roasts, so these beans are bright and fruity.

https://www.katzcoffee.com/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-bedhatu-jibicho


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Up too durn early, which pleased Suzy and Molly, who raced me down the hall to the kitchen when I got out of bed. They gave me a funny look when I stopped to pick up a pipe and tobacco, as if to say, "Hey, you! What's more important? The pipe or us?" I did not answer the li'l moppets!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## ebnash

Smoked EGR in a Stanwell 11 Vario Partially Rusticated. Visiting friends in Oregon on a beautiful mountain property. Got up before everyone else to watch the sun come up over the mountains and enjoy a great blend. Snuck out trying to be quiet so I left my phone inside.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Dunny root apple.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Starting off my smoking day with Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Up too durn early, which pleased Suzy and Molly, who raced me down the hall to the kitchen when I got out of bed. They gave me a funny look when I stopped to pick up a pipe and tobacco, as if to say, "Hey, you! What's more important? The pipe or us?" I did not answer the li'l moppets!


 @JimInks you better lock your most precious pipes....their vengeance could be swift :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Sid.Stavros said:


> DTM Black Cavendish Danish Style.
> 
> Thank you sir, i am glad that you like them. :smile2:


Whoa hey, hey whoa, I need a link for videos! I always watch Pandyboy's CC review videos. I'm interested in watching piper vids too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Oceano 320 before i go to my regular Saturday Cigar Herf


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> Whoa hey, hey whoa, I need a link for videos! I always watch Pandyboy's CC review videos. I'm interested in watching piper vids too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC33neypZu4W2kul7bfxFeSQ/videos


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a very tasty country fried steak and mashed potatoes lunch with a bowl of Robert McConnell Paddington in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Annabel takes a Tour starring Lucille Ball.


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> @*JimInks* you better lock your most precious pipes....their vengeance could be swift :grin2:


The one thing Suzy and Molly know not to do is to mess with my pipes or tobacco. But, sometimes, when I get trade samples, and lay them on the floor so I can record them, Suzy will lay on the baggies and I have to move her away. Silly little cat!

A couple minutes away from smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got some golden glow going in the Mark Twain cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

zcziggy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC33neypZu4W2kul7bfxFeSQ/videos


Thanks for the link. I'm now subscribed!


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze, and am now smoking a gifted two year old H. Upmann robusto from a small island. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Getting set to watch the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## msmith1986

zcziggy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC33neypZu4W2kul7bfxFeSQ/videos


Yes, thank you sir. I'm subscribed now too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge in a Dunny root apple.


I'm thinking it's about time for me to pop another top of Stonehenge, the last one seemed to go really fast,,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Neerup Classic


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'm thinking it's about time for me to pop another top of Stonehenge, the last one seemed to go really fast,,


Nathan, I love this stuff. I just ordered six tins on P&C. I've never been able to keep Stonehenge in stock long enough to begin aging it. I think I'm going to cellar five tins and smoke new tins until those five have a couple of years of age on them.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Nathan, I love this stuff. I just ordered six tins on P&C. I've never been able to keep Stonehenge in stock long enough to begin aging it. I think I'm going to cellar five tins and smoke new tins until those five have a couple of years of age on them.:smile2:


Another I haven't tried.....It seems I need to add that to my short list.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, I love this stuff. I just ordered six tins on P&C. I've never been able to keep Stonehenge in stock long enough to begin aging it. I think I'm going to cellar five tins and smoke new tins until those five have a couple of years of age on them.:smile2:


My last order of this was 10 tins,, just gotta remember where I put em!


----------



## Dran

OneStrangeOne said:


> My last order of this was 10 tins,, just gotta remember where I put em!


Best way to age stuff is forget where ya put it!! I'm having Haunted bookshop in the Stanwell, bamboo prince! Was gonna light a cigar, but for some reason, prefer a pipe in the rain.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Maiden voyage in the Molina 122 shorty is Stokkebye 303 peaches and cream. I weighed it on my powder scale, it's only 0.88 oz empty. Great little pipe so far, glad I grabbed it. 
I'm inside again because we're having more pop-up tornados and flash-flooding the past few hours. I just stuck an AC unit in my breezeway lounge to take the humidity down for later, I really need a cigar soon.....









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem. This will give a nice long smoke. Watching the Mets-Phillies game.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Dran

Rainy day bowl #2, HH olde tyme swirl, in a mid 80's Charatan Calabash!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Started this bowl back 5-6 hrs ago. Had some family pop by, so I set it down to visit with them, then took a nap, and ate dinner...now I'm experiencing some Delayed Gratification with some Four Roses Small Batch Select.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Pirate kake in the Heisenberg Dublin. This stuff is pretty delicious.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Private Stock- Taste of Summer in the Brog 316. Mild creamy peaches and apricots, definitely VA smoothness in it. Very pleasant dessert smoke after dinner right now.
My breezeway lounge is cooling down nicely now, I just couldn't take the 90% humidity anymore.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Bells Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli Oceano with a Illy Espresso


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease from April 18 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to a late dinner.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful pork chops and corn on the cob dinner with the last of the strawberry cake for dessert. Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Taking a short work break to feed the cats.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Going back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Now smoking D&R Raccoon's Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


Still up Jim? I'll have one more with ya.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

macbaren latakia flake in a savi trevi


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a straight MM Legend. Perfect night cap and honestly, just as enjoyable or more than Dunhill Nightcap. Can't beat the price from TobaccoPipes in Tampa either, half price of P&C.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Phone chatting about ribs. I'm hungry now, and there's no ribs in sight. I should shoot my friend for bringing up the subject! :gn


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Phone chatting about ribs. I'm hungry now, and there's no ribs in sight. I should shoot my friend for bringing up the subject! :gn


Now I'm hungry for ribs too.....and none in sight.... I'm turning in for a few hours. Enjoy Jim. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I’m replacing the bed on one of the trailers this morning, so keeping it simple,
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob for the next few hours,


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Black Frigate in my favorite Crown Rustic billiard with a wide slightly bent saddle stem. This will quickly disappear from my stash, because it is so good and has the nic to go with it. Full flavor latakia and oriental, with a slightly-aro rum undertone and on the finish. My wife says the aroma is quite pleasant and I agree.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Paddington in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Watching Thunderball.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem. This smoke will get interrupted by lunch time.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in the Neerup


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich and a bowl of vegetable soup with freshly cut cantaloupe for dessert. Now smoking Robert McConnell Black Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my drink. Watching the Yankees-Rays game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Five bowls of HB and hopefully I won't have to do this again for another 20 years,


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> GLP Chelsea Morning in the Neerup


Man that thing always looks like a delicious majestic tomato.


JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich and a bowl of vegetable soup with freshly cut cantaloupe for dessert. Now smoking Robert McConnell Black Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my rink. Watching the Yankees-Rays game.


Good thing we're sitting down for Sunday family feeding time shortly, your descriptions lately have been making my mouth water.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Five bowls of HB and hopefully I won't have to do this again for another 20 years,
> View attachment 252470


Looks like you demo'd a Haunted Bookshop...


----------



## Fusion

DH Mixture BB1938 in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working on reviews for the three McConnell Dunhill clones. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Stonehaven in a Radice bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat and potatoes dinner with a bowl of neapolitan ice cream for dessert. Now smoking F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Elementary.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


Thats a very nice pipe !!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello great line freeform dublin.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Vintage Syrian in a Castello great line freeform dublin.


I don't remember seeing that one before David, that is a work of art right there.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 400 luxury navy flake in a H.I.S. Italia slight-bend pot. A nice mellow VA-Per change of pace to relax this evening and a slice perfectly filled the bowl. Another I have to make sure to have on hand from now on.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Accent in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a military mount horn ferrule and black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about Barling pipes.


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed Sutliff SV BCA in the Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer. Loving this little guy so far, and smokes great.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

When I finally asked God to remove those things blocking me from him and the sunlight of the spirt, I embarked on a journey more glorious than I ever imagined possible.

HAPPY MONDAY Y’ALL

2004 Penzance in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
Ennerdale in a German Pot 
Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Matt_21

Some Wilke 436 in the nose burner.  @msmith1986 this is the one I thought was close to Charlotte's Web. It's close but lacks the fruit/sweeter note on the retro. But this with my limited knowledge and palette would, I think, get you close.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Robert McConnell Paddington in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Simply Apple is my drink. Watching Spooks Run Wild starring the Bowery Boys and Bela Lugosi. Silly movie, but worth it for Bela.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> I don't remember seeing that one before David, that is a work of art right there.


Thanks. It's relatively new. It popped up in Italian estates on smokingpipes recently and I blew a credit I had from the sale of some pipes to get it. I've developed a fascination with Castello great lines. I have one more coming and then (famous last words) I'm done.:smile2:


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> When I finally asked God to remove those things blocking me from him and the sunlight of the spirt, I embarked on a journey more glorious than I ever imagined possible.


Amen!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch with a bowl of Robert McConnell Black Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Still working the McConnell reviews.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in a Neerup Classic


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Dunhill Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## Dran

Cade's cove a gift from @OneStrangeOne, in a Twain cob









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

Anyone a member of the New York City pipe club? Will be in the city this week and it happens to be their monthly meeting Tues night. Emailed the pres and it is open to anyone not just members so I am going to try and drop by. I also am bringing a pipe which should be interesting going through security with that at the airport.


----------



## msmith1986

1/2 bowl of Sutliff Chocolate mousse in a Brog 316 around the house.









Sent from my Monday rain day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Now 1/2 bowl of C&D Black Frigate in a Crown Rustic billiard while still on the phone scheduling everyone for another house we start building on Wed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

restomod said:


> Anyone a member of the New York City pipe club? Will be in the city this week and it happens to be their monthly meeting Tues night. Emailed the pres and it is open to anyone not just members so I am going to try and drop by. I also am bringing a pipe which should be interesting going through security with that at the airport.


Can't imagine they are going to even take a 2nd look at your pipe. Now, if you have what looks to be torch lighter, then they might hassle you...

I used to fly multiple times a week and in my carry-on, I had cigars, pipes, tobacco, and bic lighters with no issues. Never even asked to see any of them.

The only time, I was asked about anything, was when I had my butane IM Corona Double in there. They said it looked to be a torch lighter. When I demonstrated that it had a soft flame, they sent me on my way. Technically, it was probably not allowed since it was a butane lighter, but they must have been looking for the torch flame as the evil feature...


----------



## restomod

ebnash said:


> Can't imagine they are going to even take a 2nd look at your pipe. Now, if you have what looks to be torch lighter, then they might hassle you...
> 
> I used to fly multiple times a week and in my carry-on, I had cigars, pipes, tobacco, and bic lighters with no issues. Never even asked to see any of them.
> 
> The only time, I was asked about anything, was when I had my butane IM Corona Double in there. They said it looked to be a torch lighter. When I demonstrated that it had a soft flame, they sent me on my way. Technically, it was probably not allowed since it was a butane lighter, but they must have been looking for the torch flame as the evil feature...


Thanks! Yeah leaving my pipe lighters home and just taking a Bic. I also have just a small baggie of tobacco with the pipe. Doubt JFK will give me a hard time on the way back but the local yokels at my regional airport will probably use it as an excuse to dump by bag.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Spent a little time outside in this hot and humid weather, and sweated off a couple pounds. I can afford to do that!


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Spent a little time outside in this hot and humid weather, and sweated off a couple pounds. I can afford to do that!


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

I wanted my 3333rd post to be my favorite tobacco, GLP Stonehenge Flake, in my new favorite pipe, a Castello great line free form dublin. A blissful combination!


----------



## Fusion

New to me Tobacco Escudo Navy De Lux in a new to me 1/2 Rusticated Cellini Bulldog, they are both great lol


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Halfway through a bowl of Potlatch from @Piper in my St Claude paneled billiard.

This blend truly is a kitchen sink approach, but it works.

Glad I've got a pound inbound.


----------



## zcziggy

Chacom loaded with GLP Haddo's Delight, courtesy of @Dran


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Cellini Smooth Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

I grabbed some hotdogs on the way home with tomato, onion, jalapeno, chili, and cheese. Now I'm home and having dessert- Stokkebye 303 Peaches & cream in a Brog 316 straight Dublin, while little miss Luna is staring wondering where her dinner is. 
I'm also finishing listening to the Pipe & Tamper podcast E39 interview of @JimInks from back in April. Good stuff Jim, I enjoyed the interview.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Chatham Manor in the BirtchPipes warden!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Hiland’s Pete’s Moss for the drive home


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and potato salad sinner with a vanilla ice cream cone for dessert. Part way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Getting set to watch Elementary.


----------



## zcziggy

Dran said:


> Chatham Manor in the BirtchPipes warden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


always wonder about those pipes....why would you want to be that far away from the source?


----------



## Dran

Cause they look SAWEET!! lol. Also, it does provide a slightly dryer cooler smoke, as the pipe travels a few more inches to get to you

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

curiosity as i never tried one...guess you have to pack them light otherwise it would be like sucking a camel through


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Flake in an Oil Cured Twin bore Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Yakima Valley in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful trout and potato salad sinner with a vanilla ice cream cone for dessert. Part way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Getting set to watch Elementary.


I love the descriptions. You manage to paint a picture for everyone to see with all the tiny details. That is something my kids don't understand these days; how exciting it can be to read a book because the imagination is often so much more vivid than reality.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I love the descriptions. You manage to paint a picture for everyone to see with all the tiny details. That is something my kids don't understand these days; how exciting it can be to read a book because the imagination is often so much more vivid than reality.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I love written words. They often speak when voices can't.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to Art Garfunkel.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I grabbed some hotdogs on the way home with tomato, onion, jalapeno, chili, and cheese. Now I'm home and having dessert- Stokkebye 303 Peaches & cream in a Brog 316 straight Dublin, while little miss Luna is staring wondering where her dinner is.
> I'm also finishing listening to the Pipe & Tamper podcast E39 interview of @*JimInks* from back in April. Good stuff Jim, I enjoyed the interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 Thank you for the copliment. I've been told my interview is the third highest ranked there now, and that it's around 140 downloads from being number one. I am very appreciative of that.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Thank you for the copliment. I've been told my interview is the third highest ranked there now, and that it's around 140 downloads from being number one. I am very appreciative of that.


That interview was long enough to hit so many points in so many different areas. It was very enjoyable, thanks for doing it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> I wanted my 3333rd post to be my favorite tobacco, GLP Stonehenge Flake, in my new favorite pipe, a Castello great line free form dublin. A blissful combination!


Just an amazing display of workmanship. May you enjoy this new pipe in great health.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## GunnyJ

My God...you people...My mum warned me about y'all...So I've ventured quietly into the pipe world and hope I get this right: Just smoked half a bowl of Peter Stokkebye 52 Proper English P. Stuff smells like **** in a jar (IMHO) but smokes beautifully.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

GunnyJ said:


> My God...you people...My mum warned me about y'all...So I've ventured quietly into the pipe world and hope I get this right: Just smoked half a bowl of Peter Stokkebye 52 Proper English P. Stuff smells like **** in a jar (IMHO) but smokes beautifully.


I just spit my coffee out with that one. 
PS52 is a good smoke IMO though.
Just post a lite description and a picture, unless you can describe in vivid detail like Jim. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


Of course I have to buy some EGR to smoke now...to go with your avatar and the talk about it in that interview earlier. 
Off I go to my corner pipe hutch....be right back.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV BCA in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of GLP Cumberland in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for another day,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
WCC Slices in a Washington Cob and pouched 
Ennerdale in a German Pot


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> Of course I have to buy some EGR to smoke now...to go with your avatar and the talk about it in that interview earlier.
> Off I go to my corner pipe hutch....be right back.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Matt, you will not be disappointed. It is a very well balanced blend and in my opinion was very worthy of saving. If I could smoke multiple bowls everyday, one of them would always be EGR. I'm almost done with my 1st can and have ordered a 12oz tub for the long haul.


----------



## ebnash

Marlin Flake in a Stanwell 11 Amber. Just waiting for the char light to go out before I relight and head off to work.


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a armellini


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Dunhill Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Chelsea Morning in a Neerup Classic


----------



## Dran

HPS Coffee break









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lunch, which included a foot long Nathan's Dog, a hamburger, and some terrific llama jerky. Eating the latter was an incredible experience and I'm glad I have more for later. Now smoking F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Finally, a day that isn't insufferably hot, and it looks like we're going to get a bit of rain, which we could use.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a MM Cob, thanks @Dran and @zcziggy


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful lunch, which included a foot long Nathan's Dog, a hamburger, and some terrific llama jerky. Eating the latter was an incredible experience and I'm glad I have more for later. Now smoking F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Finally, a day that isn't insufferably hot, and it looks like we're going to get a bit of rain, which we could use.


A foot long dog, a burger, AND jerky????
I'ma gonna go ahead and eat a couple of Tums or rolaids to ease my "sympathy heartburn". :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

Old Joe Krantz









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Had a necessary snooze and am now smoking the last of this sample of year 2012 FVF in a 2002 black sandblast full bend D.R. Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano with a slightly tapered far side of the bowl and a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> A foot long dog, a burger, AND jerky????
> I'ma gonna go ahead and eat a couple of Tums or rolaids to ease my "sympathy heartburn". :vs_laugh:


I was really hungry, man! :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> I was really hungry, man! :grin2:


llama jerky....i knew that as charqui :smile2:


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Old Joe Krantz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


That looks like an MM Ozark maple. I lost mine when we moved back in Feb.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Taking the girls to get some dinner at Chili's, so I guess I'll light this in the truck. Stokkebye 400 luxury navy flake in a H.I.S. Italia bent pot.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

EGR for the drive home. I’ve found that smoking a bowl of Pete’s Moss in this pipe occasionally really brightens up the EGR with an additional sweetness from the light ghosting.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Cannon Plug in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## Dran

msmith1986 said:


> That looks like an MM Ozark maple. I lost mine when we moved back in Feb.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Right you are... Bought 2 of them so I'd have a few more pipes for work. Gotta get them broken in... All i tastebwhen i smoke from them is charred maple

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Another @Piper sampler.
This time it's Key Largo.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Trafalgar in a Dunny prince.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing the last of my stash of C&D Happy Hour in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic stem. Watching the All Star Game pre-show.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## msmith1986

Just got home from chili's and loaded back up with PS400 luxury navy flake. VA-Per is the perfect pairing before and after fajitas with the tangy citrusy spicy flavor.









Sent from the back porch


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful rack of baby back ribs and a baked potato with a big bowl of freshly made peach cobbler and two scoops of vanilla bean ice cream. Now smoking a year 2001 Bolivar Churchill made at a small island. Watching the All Star game.


----------



## Gummy Jones

Rp decade with 5-6 years
@mambo5


----------



## msmith1986

Dran said:


> Right you are... Bought 2 of them so I'd have a few more pipes for work. Gotta get them broken in... All i tastebwhen i smoke from them is charred maple
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Just don't expect it to do something it can't, lol. When I broke mine in, I used Sutliff BCA and Sutliff chocolate mousse primarily to flavor it and lightly coat/cake it without charring the maple. Slow and cool burning with lots of aro flavor is what worked for me and I never tasted charred maple at all. Sucks I lost it though.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Cellini smooth bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem. Not much hitting tonight, which seems to be typical of recent All Star games.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Classic Virginia Brigade in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a MM Legend again tonight. You have to try this if you like Dunhill Nightcap. It certainly has a lot going on. I'm too tired to describe the depth of complexity I get from it, but all the components seem to play good roles.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have just a little more work to do.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 95 °F here in Athens.










W.O Larsen Classics True Delight.



msmith1986 said:


> Whoa hey, hey whoa, I need a link for videos! I always watch Pandyboy's CC review videos. I'm interested in watching piper vids too.


 My Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC33neypZu4W2kul7bfxFeSQ/videos

I hope that you will find it interesting.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am half way through this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. This will finish my smoking day. Watching a Crime Does Not Pay short.


----------



## Dran

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, we have sun and 95 °F here in Athens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W.O Larsen Classics True Delight.
> 
> My Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC33neypZu4W2kul7bfxFeSQ/videos
> 
> I hope that you will find it interesting.


Subscribed and watched a few, nice work @Sid.Stavros

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
WCC Slices pouched


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh Original in Castello Liverpool. SWR has always been enjoyable to me, until this morning...hope it’s a fluke


----------



## Fusion

Starting the day with C&D Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## Jankjr

ebnash said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh Original in Castello Liverpool


That's a handsome pipe Erik!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty, freshly made meat loaf, mashed potatoes and sweet corn lunch with the last of the cantaloupe for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Going to clean a few pipes and get to work.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Half a bowl of Carter Hall earlier today in my Sav Poker :grin2:. I'm saving better pipe tobacco when I feel comfortable again on the piping side of things. I would hate to waste other tobacco until then.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## zcziggy

Gumby-cr said:


> Half a bowl of Carter Hall earlier today in my Sav Poker :grin2:. I'm saving better pipe tobacco when I feel comfortable again on the piping side of things. I would hate to waste other tobacco until then.


That's like smoking only swisher sweets and gurkhas until you feel comfortable with cigars....have at it man....is the only way to learn :smile2:


----------



## Gumby-cr

zcziggy said:


> That's like smoking only swisher sweets and gurkhas until you feel comfortable with cigars....have at it man....is the only way to learn :smile2:


Yeah. My cadence either sucks or I'm getting the starting lights wrong. I've tried almost crunchy dried tobacco to a little moist and I just can't get more than like 5 puffs without it going out. I'm not used to only getting wisps of smoke either. I'm used to billowing clouds from cigars :vs_laugh: I'm working on it though and I'm not giving up this time.


----------



## zcziggy

i think sometimes we get hung up on technique more that the enjoyment. is like watching a sunrise...no technique necessary to be able to enjoy it. relights happen to everyone so ignore that. main thing is to go slow and cold.


----------



## Dran

Gumby-cr said:


> Half a bowl of Carter Hall earlier today in my Sav Poker :grin2:. I'm saving better pipe tobacco when I feel comfortable again on the piping side of things. I would hate to waste other tobacco until then.


Wait..... Gumby is smoking pipes.... 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh Original in Castello Liverpool. SWR has always been enjoyable to me, until this morning...hope it's a fluke


One thing for sure: it's not the pipe!:wink2:


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> One thing for sure: it's not the pipe!:wink2:


heeeeey....don't look down on my sir walter :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Dunhill Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

GH&Co Coniston cut plug in a part rusticated Cellini Bulldog, got a sample from @OneStrangeOne, need to find some now, its different but delish, thanks Nathan


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> Wait..... Gumby is smoking pipes....
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Yes and don't get any ideas either. I will have to take a picture of my closet later. I still wonder sometimes if I overdid it on pipe tobacco :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

No need to "GET" ideas I've already "GOT"!! No mention of pipes in your "overdone" comment!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> No need to "GET" ideas I've already "GOT"!! No mention of pipes in your "overdone" comment!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


First pic non aro. Second pic aro. There both 2 rows deep. I couldn't get everything in frame either. I still have sealed tins from 2014 when I first took up pipes. The bottom of the first pic is like 100 empty cigar boxes that I sometimes use for bombs :grin2:


----------



## Dran

Gumby-cr said:


> First pic non aro. Second pic aro. There both 2 rows deep. I couldn't get everything in frame either. I still have sealed tins from 2014 when I first took up pipes. The bottom of the first pic is like 100 empty cigar boxes that I sometimes use for bombs :grin2:


Still no mention of pipes!! LMAO!! You're doing nothing to deter my evil plot! Now, if you show me a comparable collection to Mr. Inks I might back down.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

Dran said:


> Still no mention of pipes!! LMAO!! You're doing nothing to deter my evil plot! Now, if you show me a comparable collection to Mr. Inks I might back down.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I'm good brother :grin2:


----------



## Dran

Gumby-cr said:


> I'm good brother :grin2:


Ok... Fine.... I'll kennel the hounds, for now!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Drying out some HPS buttered rum to throw in my new Peterson P-Lip bent bulldog!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Today's Arlo Guthrie's birthday. Happy birthday to Arlo!


----------



## zcziggy

Never was much into folk back then... But his Thanksgiving song and American pie are two songs that I still listen to


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> heeeeey....don't look down on my sir walter :grin2:


Definitely no SWR bashing here. @Piper is just a Castello collector and he and I both have serious love for their pipes.

It has been well documented that my desert island pipe weed would be SWR since it's such an all around great smoke. Just fighting me today, for some reason. I've actually been piping more lately, then ever before, so it's possible my mouth tissue just needs a break.

Tomorrow morning I smoke some EGR and that will tell me for sure. Has never left me wanting...


----------



## Insignia100

Peter Stokkebye 17 English Luxury in a cob. It's one of the few English blends whose aroma my wife enjoys.


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Definitely no SWR bashing here. @Piper is just a Castello collector and he and I both have serious love for their pipes.
> 
> It has been well documented that my desert island pipe weed would be SWR since it's such an all around great smoke. Just fighting me today, for some reason. I've actually been piping more lately, then ever before, so it's possible my mouth tissue just needs a break.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I smoke some EGR and that will tell me for sure. Has never left me wanting...


i was just kidding...my favorite pipes are castello and charatan lane ara, i think whatever you load them with it will taste better...even swr :smile2:


----------



## Dran

+10 for Charatan!! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Busted the seal on some H&H Black House that arrived today. Smoking it in the MM Mark Twain.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful flat iron steak and beans dinner with a big serving of m'lady's peach cobbler and a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream. I'm about half way through this bowl of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Esoterica Brighton in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking late ‘60s International Tobacco Company of Rotterdam Seven Seas Extra Mild Cavendish in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff 302 light English in a Brog 316 straight Dublin. Another early morning is coming soon.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow saddle stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to current non-political events from a friend.


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed Sutliff chocolate truffle in a Molina nosewarmer.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. I needed a quick, short change of pace.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. I'm taking the rest of the night off.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Van Halteren Black & Bright.



Dran said:


> Subscribed and watched a few, nice work @*Sid.Stavros*


Thank you sir, very kind of you! :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Stonehenge in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
Burley Flake pouched


----------



## ebnash

EGR in the Stanwell 11 @ o’dark thirty. Nothing like finishing a bowl in the parking lot outside the gym before you go in to get a workout!


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Boylan's Birch beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Suzy and Molly are happy I am awake; not so happy I am posting a smoke before giving them attention. But, they'll get all they want in a couple of minutes.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Pirate kake in the cob. I hate when I sit down to smoke and I forget my tamp. And I'm too lazy to go get one. Herumph.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 70s Douwe Egberts Monza in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty foot long Nathan's hot dog, a pork chop and baked beans lunch with a bowl of year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. I'm off to a much better start with this blend than I was for the 1944 version.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth bulldog meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Casablanca.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo Navy De Luxe in a Cellini smooth Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Germain’s 1820 in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Penny Farthing on a Savinelli Oceano 320
I do like this, will be ordering more


----------



## zcziggy

SG cabbies mixture on good old Betsy Chacom. Jack's Tennessee honey to wash it down. Thanks to @Fusion


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> GLP Penny Farthing on a Savinelli Oceano 320
> I do like this, will be ordering more


 more..... Savinellis??? &#128527;


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> more..... Savinellis??? &#128527;


You never know :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pepperoni pizza dinner a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking year 2015 Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Dran

Adventures in VaPer, HH Vipretti in the Stanwell bamboo prince! Tobacco reviews says this has no casing, but it sure smells like it does!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Molto Dolce in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Paddington in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Watching a documentary about Scotland Yard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

10 to midnight in the savinelli Saint Nick. Canada Dry ginger ale with orange is my drink.

Enjoying a wonderful Southern California summer evening with mild temps and a light breeze.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Working and chatting with my old college room mate.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Torben Dansk Premium 999 Mixture.


----------



## ebnash

Just finishing a bowl of tried and true EGR in my trusty Stanwell. Time for a quick workout and in to work. Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill. There is a whiff of perfume in this blend, especially at first light and the first half of the bowl. I happen to love it but I can see why it might not be for everyone.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill. There is a whiff of perfume in this blend, especially at first light and the first half of the bowl. I happen to love it but I can see why it might not be for everyone.


That one looks great out in the sunlight David.
Hope you're enjoying your summer!


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Half way through a bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through a fresh batch of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Dunhill BB1938 in a Neerup Pot


Look at that shiny pipe!!!!


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas in a Cellini part rusticated Bulldog, thanks @zcziggy


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink on this very hot and extra humid day.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peretti D9507 in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill. There is a whiff of perfume in this blend, especially at first light and the first half of the bowl. I happen to love it but I can see why it might not be for everyone.


I've been looking at the Hawkbill shape quite a bit here lately, pretty sure that'll be my next pipe purchase.


----------



## Insignia100

Just tried out a bowl of Haunted Bookshop out of my new-to-me Savinelli Smooth Bent Brandy with silver band.


----------



## restomod

Been crazy busy but so I haven't posted yet but I spent Tuesday night at the Soho Cigar Bar with the NYC Pipe Club. Really nice group of guys and I smoked a lot, so many things given to me to try I don't remember them all.


----------



## the camaro show

Packed about a third of a bowl of haunted bookshop when I had about 15 minutes to kill. Tasted good but hot not sure because of it being 1/3 of a bowl or being 86 degrees outside.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking late ‘60s International Tobacco Company of Rotterdam Seven Seas Extra Mild Cavendish in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Paddington in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Robert McConnell Paddington in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game.


Ok @JimInks i have to ask.....what in hell is "bergs"?


----------



## ebnash

Ice


----------



## ebnash

Seems to be all I’m smoking, as of late and I love it. 

I’m in hellish traffic on a Friday with my EGR


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Ice


oh great....now i feel like a dumb ash :vs_laugh:


----------



## Dran

Haunted bookshop in a new to me a 2001 Savinelli Collection!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> Ok @*JimInks* i have to ask.....what in hell is "bergs"?


The floaty widdle ice bergs I put in my drinks come from an undisclosed location at the North Pole, and are paw delivered by my trusty Saint Bernard when he's sober.:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Sav Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and corn on the cob dinner with the last of the peach cobbler. Vanilla bean ice cream rode shot gun. Now smoking Wilke #176 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Motzek Strang in a Castello 55. Admittedly, this is a new pipe with only 1 prior smoke, but the Strang seems to be very temperamental. I’ve found that I have to light it constantly, taking only a few puffs or it starts to scorch my mouth and get insanely hot and gassed out. It seems to take the light very easily, but still produces moisture like crazy. The last time I smoked it, I left it in coins and it refused to burn. This time I rubbed it out very gently and plated it for an hour in front of the air conditioner. That usually dries out tobacco very efficiently. 

Next time, I’ll leave it out for a full day but I’m not going to smoke it in this pipe again as it just roasts it. 

Some buyers remorse in this tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Dunhill Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Going to work in a couple minutes and will listen to the Braves-Padres game when I do.


----------



## Jankjr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

restomod said:


> Been crazy busy but so I haven't posted yet but I spent Tuesday night at the Soho Cigar Bar with the NYC Pipe Club. Really nice group of guys and I smoked a lot, so many things given to me to try I don't remember them all.


Good to see you had ice water to drink. It's amazing how well it clears your palate to be able to truly taste what your smoking. Even if Im drinking a soda or an adult beverage with my pipe, I always have a bottle or glass of water with me to clear out the cobwebs, if needed.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> I've been looking at the Hawkbill shape quite a bit here lately, pretty sure that'll be my next pipe purchase.


Oh man, I've been thinking the same thing lately. Maybe we'll start a hawkbill club and do Hawkbill Friday's :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will finish the jar. I'll revisit this one of these days.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and phone chatting, and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #78 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for what I hope is a short work day,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
WCC Slices in a Washington Cob 
Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot 
Viprati pouched


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a rossi


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a stanwell...cool out with a nice breeze....taking advantage and getting a few bowls in....haven't been able to smoke a pipe much lately and its annoying


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a stanwell


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake in the 55, drinking coffee and listening to the beach traffic pickup in the background.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled ham turkey and cheese sandwich with a bowl of vegetable soup lunch. Now smoking 1970s Holland House Aromatic Mild Golden Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching The Adventures of Robin Hood.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching the Yankees-Jays game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching, appropriately enough, Cannon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I learn about it today: On November 9, 2017, the 40-year-old owner of a dog lost his life in a road accident in the country. His family made in that turn a small chapel with a picture inside. The dog has since refused to leave the spot and lives there. A lot of people tried to remove the dog but he refuses, many times they have been hospitalized him but he is escaping and after running 12 kilometres he turns back to that point and awaits his owner. They made him a small shelter and the passers-by give him water and food, but no matter if he does cold-snow-rain-hot weather, the dog refuses to leave this place and still waiting for his owner to come back.










I am smoking Michael Apitz White Blend on a Stanwell, cool water beside me.


----------



## ebnash

Test driving SPC Plum Pudding in my Rossi 8123. I received a healthy sample of this, along with a couple other Lat blends from @JohnBrody15

Thank you my friend. With these, I will give Latakia a fresh chance.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Test driving SPC Plum Pudding in my Rossi 8123. I received a healthy sample of this, along with a couple other Lat blends from @JohnBrody15
> 
> Thank you my friend. With these, I will give Latakia a fresh chance.


You don't like latakia? I must've missed that conversation. 
The one tobacco that has a place in blends, but I don't like in high percentages is oriental. It compliments a blend nicely, but too much just seems sour and almost bitter to me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

msmith1986 said:


> You don't like latakia? I must've missed that conversation.
> The one tobacco that has a place in blends, but I don't like in high percentages is oriental. It compliments a blend nicely, but too much just seems sour and almost bitter to me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Im with erik on this one... I want to like latkia, it smells amazing... But once aflame and in my mouth... It just dont do it for me.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of this day. Straightening up the den for unexpected company.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very delicious Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Enjoying time with my old college buddy and his lady.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Balkan supreme in the savinelli Saint Nick. I watched Canadian football today....that's how much I miss the NFL.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

zcziggy said:


> Ok @JimInks i have to ask.....what in hell is "bergs"?


Come on ziggy lol. Jk, it's a reasonable question. For a while I thought bergs was a brand of seltzer water so.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

The nice thing about latakia blends is that they burn relatively coolly. I didn't always like latakia—then one day I did. I have no idea what changed. Now I'm smoking Davidoff Royalty (a mild English) in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> Test driving SPC Plum Pudding in my Rossi 8123. I received a healthy sample of this, along with a couple other Lat blends from @JohnBrody15
> 
> Thank you my friend. With these, I will give Latakia a fresh chance.


Excellent man! I'm curious to know if any of the blends work out for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

JohnBrody15 said:


> Excellent man! I'm curious to know if any of the blends work out for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plum Pudding tasted only of perfumed soap to me. This is true of every other tobacco I've tried with Lat. (about 6-7). It must be my body chemistry.

I still plan to try the Wilke #10 and the White Knight you sent along with the Plum Pudding but my mouth and senses are due for a couple days rest at this point. I'll post it up here when I try them.

Thanks again for sending these blends to try


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of early 70s Douwe Egberts Nord-Sund in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Bigjohn

Pete's Moss with a Stella for dessert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Plum Pudding tasted only of perfumed soap to me. This is true of every other tobacco I've tried with Lat. (about 6-7). It must be my body chemistry.
> 
> I still plan to try the Wilke #10 and the White Knight you sent along with the Plum Pudding but my mouth and senses are due for a couple days rest at this point. I'll post it up here when I try them.
> 
> Thanks again for send back to try


Latakia is not everyone's cup of tea, nothing wrong with that. I like it and typically smoke one bowl of a lat blend a day, more than that will overload my palate. Most of the time its an early morning smoke, I've tried it as an afternoon drive and it just doesn't work for me, dry bitter and perfumery, so body chemistry does come into play.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf and baked potato dinner with m'lady's freshly made blackberry cobbler for dessert. A big scoop of vanilla bean ice cream rode shot gun. Now smoking year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Padres game.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Blockade Runner for the first smoke in this new Rossi Vittoria 320. I checked @JimInks review of this tobacco while smoking, it's on point. For me fruit and citrus is definitely primary, and the rum gives it a nice clean finish. Bonus is it has some decent nicotine. 10 sec in the nuke 10 min before packing, no relights needed. So far I'm absolutely loving this pipe and tobacco both, life is good gentlemen.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL on a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 60s Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. The tobacco was compromised a bit, but still tastes decent.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

The last smoke got bad. Bad enough to dump the last quarter. Oh well... on to Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> Plum Pudding tasted only of perfumed soap to me. This is true of every other tobacco I've tried with Lat. (about 6-7). It must be my body chemistry.
> 
> I still plan to try the Wilke #10 and the White Knight you sent along with the Plum Pudding but my mouth and senses are due for a couple days rest at this point. I'll post it up here when I try them.
> 
> Thanks again for sending these blends to try


No prob, it was fun trying:grin2: There's a few latakia blends that are too much for me. Old Ironsides is good, but I've had enough by the end of the bowl.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Z92 vanilla custard to test out the new Brindisi basket billiard. Decent rarity dessert smoke, but not one I'd smoke very often at all. I'm liking the pipe so far too.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV English Mixture in a Brog 316 straight Dublin. Strikingly similar to the regular Sutliff brand English blends, especially 502 medium English with this one. Pretty good cheap smoke either way.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










DTM Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a karl erik....and I added some latakia to this bowl for all u haters out there lol....NOT like latakia???!!!! blasphemous


----------



## JimInks

Half way through his bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Jankjr

LJ Peretti Cuban Mixture. Bought it at the shop while in Boston with my sons.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Back home after having lunch with m'lady's cousin and his family as they were passing though town. I managed to get in a bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Now looking for a next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Brighton in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of American Black Cherry soda is my drink. Watching the Phillies-Nats game as I get set to clean a few pipes on this hot and humid day.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Dozes off for a few minutes courtesy of Suzie laying on my lap while I was puffing away on the last smoke. Now, I'm half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for about half a bowl.


----------



## Scap

First bowl, all weekend. Been too busy to stop and enjoy life the last few days.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke #176 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have a little more work to do before taking an extended break. Listening to the Braves-Padres game. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## msmith1986

2nd smoke in the Brindisi basket billiard is Stokkebye 400 luxury navy. 
I had to clean all the junk out of this pipe from the Sutliff vanilla custard last night. Belligerent amount of sludge from that stuff.









Sent from my chair in the breezeway lounge with AC on.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Yakima Valley in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Barbados Plantation in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a long, long time. This should get me to dinner time. Watching the Red Sox-Dodgers game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Just cracked open a jar of year old Haunted Bookshop....holy moly!

Yep sittin on my behind watching and old movie...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shrimp and m'lady's hand cut potato chips along with the last of the blackberry cobbler with a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream. Now smoking 1970s Holland House Aromatic Mild Golden Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Sutliff Barbados Plantation in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


I smoked a couple bowls of that last winter. Very good and the price wasn't bad at all. I put the can away so I can smoke it toward the end of this summer and over the winter. What did you think of it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I smoked a couple bowls of that last winter. Very good and the price wasn't bad at all. I put the can away so I can smoke it toward the end of this summer and over the winter. What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Was on sale so thats why i bought it, i liked it, even the wife liked the smell so thats half the battle lol


----------



## Fusion

SG 1792 flake in a MM Cob


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Was on sale so thats why i bought it, i liked it, even the wife liked the smell so thats half the battle lol


I got it on sale for like $7-$8. My wife also liked the smell.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Black Frigate in a H.I.S. Italia bent pot. Both performing great.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I got it on sale for like $7-$8. My wife also liked the smell.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Got that and some Molto Dolce for $5.99 each at SP last week


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a needed work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Accent in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed Sutliff SV BCA in the Molina bent apple nosewarmer. I smoke alot of BCA and I must say the SV label BCA from Sutliff is just as good as Lane and a few others.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am having my last smoke of the day, which is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Watching stuff about Apollo 11 on a couple of different channels.


----------



## msmith1986

Sid.Stavros said:


> Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


I watched your video of that pipe a while back. Great looking pipe. Glad to see you still have it. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back home after running a couple of errands. Just finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Sometimes, I think this small inner chamber isn't enough EGR for a smoke, but I love the pipe. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty country style steak and potatoes lunch, and am now smoking year 2014 Saint James Flake in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Going to take a SJF break, and smoke another VaPer in this pipe as of tomorrow.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo Navy De Luxe in a smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Had half a bowl left of F&T Special Brown Flake in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Hope someday I'll get to revisit this blend. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Comptons York Full Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Dinner will interrupt this smoke. Watching the Dodgers-Phillies game.


----------



## MattT

Lane 1Q in the Sav Roma after a much needed post vacation.








Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Reserve du Padron in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful porterhouse steak and corn on the cob dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Going to work before long.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello greatline aristocratica free form paneled dublin. Love this pipe. But frankly I love almost any nice pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Brewers game.


----------



## MattT

JimInks said:


> Listing this a few minutes early: 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Braves-Brewers game.


Been meaning to get myself a lane era Charatan....

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV Black & Gold in the Rossi Vittoria 320. Pretty nice, just no nicotine to speak of.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

MattT said:


> Been meaning to get myself a lane era Charatan....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


You'll be glad you did.

Enjoyed some sweet and cooling cantaloupe as I battle the humidity. Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Listening to the Angels-Astros game.


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Plum Pudding from @ForMud in the Molina 122 nosewarmer. This stuff is amazing. Thanks Julian, gotta place an order soon, I see 8oz cans are on sale.....mmmmm.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner English Blend No 51.



msmith1986 said:


> I watched your video of that pipe a while back. Great looking pipe. Glad to see you still have it.


Thank you sir! :smile2:


----------



## ForMud

Am I the only one who when I read @JimInks posts in my head, it's in the voice Edward G Robinson? :grin2:

To hot and sticky for a cigar last night....So a bowl of C&D Epiphany in a Molina Baraso 110 set things right.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

looks like another hot one today,

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin
C&D Burley Flake#5 in a Washington cob
GL Pease Stonehenge in a German pot


----------



## msmith1986

ForMud said:


> Am I the only one who when I read @JimInks posts in my head, it's in the voice Edward G Robinson? :grin2:
> 
> To hot and sticky for a cigar last night....So a bowl of C&D Epiphany in a Molina Baraso 110 set things right.


I've listened to a few interviews, so I actually hear it in his own voice.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

ForMud said:


> Am I the only one who when I read @JimInks posts in my head, it's in the voice Edward G Robinson? :grin2:
> 
> To hot and sticky for a cigar last night....So a bowl of C&D Epiphany in a Molina Baraso 110 set things right.


What's considered hot and sticky in your neck of the woods?


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> What's considered hot and sticky in your neck of the woods?


Here in PA it's 90°+ and 90%+ humidity. The heat index all this week is over 100° with that humidity. Ugh.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

More Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in the Rossi on a hot steamy day.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

ForMud said:


> Am I the only one who when I read @*JimInks* posts in my head, it's in the voice Edward G Robinson? :grin2:
> 
> To hot and sticky for a cigar last night....So a bowl of C&D Epiphany in a Molina Baraso 110 set things right.


 Myeah! Dat's me, see. Eddie G., see. Myeah! >


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> Here in PA it's 90°+ and 90%+ humidity. The heat index all this week is over 100° with that humidity. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


That's Houston weather for 75% of the year. :grin2:

But I don't do snow....


----------



## ForMud

Scap said:


> That's Houston weather for 75% of the year. :grin2:
> 
> But I don't do snow....


I wouldn't mind it if it was just steady miserable, you would get used to that....Here it's up and down, wet then dry.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lasagna lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. It's been a few years since I smoked this bend, so I thought I'd change was necessary for a short while. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a part rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JohnBrody15

Coniston cut plug-in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

A few short months ago when i started this pipe quest i was looking at the SPC offerings and came across this, it caught my eye because i had been there about 3 years ago in the snow and it was a sight to behold, bought some but just now trying it, at that time i hadnt found the tobaccoreviews site, i just looked and only 2 1/2 stars but i like it lol


SPC Snoqualmie Falls in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Back home from the Spider-Man movie. It was better than the first one, which was lousy, but it's not the Spider-Man I knew from my collecting days or the days I was a Spider-Man artist. Half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## ebnash

ForMud said:


> Am I the only one who when I read @JimInks posts in my head, it's in the voice Edward G Robinson?.


I have to laugh, reading this, because Jim does an uncanny impression of EGR.

I've had the pleasure of speaking with him a couple times and he is a genuine character, with a great sense of humor.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Back home from the Spider-Man movie. It was better than the first one, which was lousy, but it's not the Spider-Man I knew from my collecting days or the days I was a Spider-Man artist. Half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


Spider man? thought you were more into sonic the hedgehog :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Few minutes of me time.
Star of the East in a mm cob.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful cashew chicken dinner with freshly baked oatmeal raisin cookies for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Padres game, and will listen to the rest when I go to work.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> I have to laugh, reading this, because Jim does an uncanny impression of EGR.
> 
> I've had the pleasure of speaking with him a couple times and he is a genuine character, with a great sense of humor.


Thank you for the kind words, man. I certainly have enjoyed our chats.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Lee Von Erik chimney,


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> Spider man? thought you were more into sonic the hedgehog :smile2:


I've done a lot of comic book work over the last 28 years for all the big companies, and a few smaller ones. For nineteen years, I have been a writer (five books) and an associate editor of Alter Ego magazine, which chronicles the history of comics and their creators from the 1930s to the mid-1970s. Had a career in the Fine Arts as well. I've done a lot of other things, too.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell's Best in a Brindisi straight billiard while I'm looking for a cigar for my mood. Working in the sun today and yesterday really drained me out.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> I've done a lot of comic book work over the last 28 years for all the big companies, and a few smaller ones. For nineteen years, I have been a writer (five books) and an associate editor of Alter Ego magazine, which chronicles the history of comics and their creators from the 1930s to the mid-1970s. Had a career in the Fine Arts as well. I've done a lot of other things, too.


Ever thought about creating your own line of custom blends?
Seems like your palate could fill in the voids from some of the houses that are now shuttered.

I'd totally buy JimInks Custom Blends. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> Ever thought about creating your own line of custom blends?
> Seems like your palate could fill in the voids from some of the houses that are now shuttered.
> 
> I'd totally buy JimInks Custom Blends. :grin2:


That was going to happen in 2015. But, Sutliff's Paul Creasy was let go and the new guy was only interested in cutting costs, so the line I was to create didn't happen. I did create some blends, but never shared the formulas since nothing happened. I occasionally make a batch of one for myself.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to baseball.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty peach, and am now smoking Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV Black & Gold in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Billy Joel demos.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lane Limited Black Cavendish No 1.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2017 Esoterica Peacehaven in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. I'll finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Up early to help m'lady load up the car with her project materials, and I got in a bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Gonna try to grab a snooze now.


----------



## ebnash

Early morning EGR in the Stanwell 11. Getting ready to walk into work.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink on this nearly unbearable humid day.


----------



## Fusion

My Morning bowl of Baileys Front Porch in the Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Lunch is next. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and sweet corn lunch, and am half way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Getting set to watch the Braves-Brewers game. Loading the dishwasher in the meantime.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo Navy De Luxe in a smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Esoterica Brighton in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. The ceiling fan sure is helping the tobacco burn faster. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Dunhill Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Gumby-cr

First smoke in the Meer and I chose Trafalgar (which I've never had either) :grin2:. Never smoke a Meer before. I noticed it gets hot a lot faster than a briar. And an extra picture I found on the internets.


----------



## Dran

This Lane era Charatan has waited ~50 years to be lit... Seems only right to have Lane's 1Q npacked up for this event!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking BriarWorks International Country Lawyer in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello castello chubby canadian.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> I've done a lot of comic book work over the last 28 years for all the big companies, and a few smaller ones. For nineteen years, I have been a writer (five books) and an associate editor of Alter Ego magazine, which chronicles the history of comics and their creators from the 1930s to the mid-1970s. Had a career in the Fine Arts as well. I've done a lot of other things, too.


that is awesome, i envy people able to create art...since i can not, i'm more of an art admirateur...


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful thick New York strip steak with a baked potato and green beans. Dessert was strawberry shortcake. Now smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem.


----------



## Dran

Lane era charatan with Sutliff dark decadence.









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## ebnash

Just lit a bowl of Hiland’s Pete’s Moss for the drive home. I have 1 bowl left of this tobacco and have some new guilty pleasure sweet aro’s incoming to try.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> GLP Chelsea Morning in a Cellini Bulldog


Whenever I see Chelsea Morning it reminds me of the Joni Mitchell song my first college girlfriend learned to play on her guitar. Bittersweet days! Happens to be a great tobacco too, of course!:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Going to work soon.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to the Red Sox-Jays game on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in a MM Cob to finish the night


----------



## msmith1986

Haunted Bookshop in a Brog 316 Dublin. Now I see why you guys smoke it so much. Very nice.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

Marlin Flake in a Stanwell 11 Amber. Loaded and ready for tomorrow morning’s commute.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Bailey's Front Porch in a H.I.S. Italia bent pot. I agree this blend is very good and burns nice too @Fusion.









Sent from my chair in the breezeway lounge


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Accent in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Still at work.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Work's done for the day, and I'm reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Truffle.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for another day,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Washington Cob 
Ennerdale in a German Pot


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Loading up for another day,
> F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Washington Cob
> Ennerdale in a German Pot


Nathan, congrats on joining the 7500 club!:vs_cool:


----------



## msmith1986

C&D chopped cigar leaf in a straight MM Legend. They say this is strong PA ligero. I wouldn't say it's strong, but I grew up on full bodied earthy PA tobacco and it's quite nice, especially when there's no time for a cigar.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Cult Blood Red Moon


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking early 70s Douwe Egberts Nord-Sund in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Time for lunch.


----------



## Piper

HH Aged Burley Flake in a 1984 Dunhill root apple.


----------



## JimInks

Watching the Red Sox-Jays game after a tasty cheeseburgers and fries lunch. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some more coniston cut plug in the twisted sister.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Paddington in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Going to clean a few pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Best Brown Flake in a part rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoying a bowl of rum and maple. A blend I make with Wilke VMC and their Rumcake or 515. In the Rinaldo Bent Dublin. 

Very damp here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Pirate kake in the 2003 savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Robert McConnell Black Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a taped black vulcanite p-lip stem. Taking a needed work break. Clouds in the sky... maybe we'll get lucky and have some rain. Listening to the Yankees-Rays game.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Engine 99 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #176 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## ebnash

Another Bowl of Marlin Flake because it was so darn good this morning.

This tin was a gift from @Hickorynut along with my 1st tin of HH Burley Flake about a year ago.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lobster ravioli dinner with strawberry shortcake for dessert, and am now smoking year 2015 Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves getting their brains beat out.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Off to work now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Going back to work.


----------



## Fusion

That Engine 99 is rather stout so finishing the day with a bowl of Baileys Front Porch in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a straight MM Legend









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Plum Pudding in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Have just a little more work to do.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own No 99 Sweet Taste.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haven’t even got started and already having to rearrange schedules 😡

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
Brown Flake in a German Pot 
Viprati pouched


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in the Stanwell 11 Vario.

I’m convinced this blend was made for smoking with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dran

Haunted Bookshop in a Twain









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink on a very hot and humid day.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem.


----------



## Dran

Chatham manor in a MM Ozark!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty meat loaf and mashed potatoes lunch, and am about a third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Mad Dog Russo's show.


----------



## Scap

More Cult BRM.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2010 Dunhill Flake in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the Cubs-Padres game as I answer e-mails and PMs.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking The Country Squire Cornishman in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill. Smoking less (thanks dear) but enjoying it exactly the same!:frown2:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of The Country Squire Shepard’s Pie in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and floaty widdle icebergs who will die from melt is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

John Cotton's Double Pressed Virginia from @Dran in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## Dran

OneStrangeOne said:


> John Cotton's Double Pressed Virginia from @Dran in an Armentrout bent Apple,
> 
> View attachment 253466


Let us know whatcha think guru!! Write up an open a tin!!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dran said:


> Let us know whatcha think guru!! Write up an open a tin!!!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I'll write up something after I get through a few bowls. So far I'm liking it, smooth, creamy citrus notes. I didn't dry this any, just straight from the tin, took several lights to get er going.:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

GLP Chelsea Morning on my first pipe, a 1967 (I think) Kaywoodie and Jack's honey whiskey. Baccy courtesy of @Fusion


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> GLP Chelsea Morning on my first pipe, a 1967 (I think) Kaywoodie and Jack's honey whiskey. Baccy courtesy of @*Fusion*


What did you think Joe? still one of my fav's


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This should get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> What did you think Joe? still one of my fav's


I liked it...slow burner (even though i dried out a little), lots of smoke for a pipe and no tongue bite at all. I can't distinguish particular flavors, so i still go by "i like it, lemme try it again and hell no") this was a "i like it"


----------



## ebnash

Lane 1Q in a new Brigham Bent Dubbie. Finishing up at home after the drive home. 

1st time smoking Lane and a Brigham System Pipe. Both were completely flawless. Wet tobacco right out of the tin smoked perfectly down to dust. No gurgle, no moisture, no issues. Several relights due to the wet weed, but never had an issue. I’m impressed.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Lane 1Q in a new Brigham Bent Dubbie. Finishing up at home after the drive home.
> 
> 1st time smoking Lane and a Brigham System Pipe. Both were completely flawless. Wet tobacco right out of the tin smoked perfectly down to dust. No gurgle, no moisture, no issues. Several relights due to the wet weed, but never had an issue. I'm impressed.


I've been eying some Brighams for a while but wasn't sure. They definitely have some affordable stuff at $50.
I have 2 pipes with 9mm filters and they work pretty decent at drying the smoke, but nothing like you just described.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and m'lady's hand cut potato chips dinner with strawberry short cake for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Seattle Pipe Club Snoqualmie Falls in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the Mets-Giants game.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a Brog 316 straight Dublin. This blend has grown on me a lot and the normal bulk price is so cheap I can smoke it all the time. Same with this pipe, I was hesitant to buy a pear root pipe but the price allowed the experiment. It doesn't get very hot with how I smoke and so far I really enjoy it. I'm considering buying a few more since now I see they seem to perform well for the money and seem to taste slightly sweet.
Anybody have any experiences with pear root pipes good or bad?









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> I've been eying some Brighams for a while but wasn't sure. They definitely have some affordable stuff at $50.
> I have 2 pipes with 9mm filters and they work pretty decent at drying the smoke, but nothing like you just described.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Matt,
The pipe you see me smoking, was literally the cheapest one they had at smoking pipes @ 39.95 or so. My only issue right now, is that whatever they use for a bowl coating went soft and goey when I went to clear the bowl of any bits of tobacco a couple hours later. What I thought were bits of tobacco, ended up being the briar under the coating. Only took me about 20 minutes with some 120 grit and a dowel to clear the coating down to briar. I finished off by wiping the entire bowl with 151. That coating was also in the draft hole, so i cleared that with a bristle cleaner and 151.

I'm going to let it dry out for a week or so and give it another go.

For my 9mm filter pipes that I use for smoking sweet aros, I've found that the Savinelli Balsa filters work best. The paper Medco's just turn into slop mid smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV black & gold in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## ebnash

Have to work all weekend. Just finished a bowl of EGR in a new Twain Cob with a forever stem. EGR was even better in a fresh cob.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Have to work all weekend. Just finished a bowl of EGR in a new Twain Cob with a forever stem. EGR was even better in a fresh cob.


That's an early Saturday on the west coast...


----------



## Scap

Coffee and a cob. Star of the East and Ethiopian beans


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> That's an early Saturday on the west coast...


I normally get up around 4am on weekdays, without an alarm. I'll pack a bowl o smoke while I drive 30 minutes to work with no traffic. I sit in my truck and finish my smoke before I head into the gym at work and do some PT exercises for my knee recovery. Then shower and into work buy 6ish

I'm lucky to be able to work whatever hours I want and with traffic in the Bay Area, it easier to come in early and get out early. Same goes for the weekend because I live in the coastal mountains and use the highway that is the main corridor to the beach.

Regardless, seems like traffic is almost round the clock here. Not nearly as bad as southern California, but we are working towards that.


----------



## Piper

Erik @ebnash, it sounds like you live in a beautiful place! You're amazingly disciplined too, I might add!:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Got the Amphora Kentucky Blend today. The tobacco needs a little dry time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

John Cotton's Double Pressed Virginia in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through my first bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Jankjr

LJ Peretti 'No Name'... is this what the Lakeland essence is all about?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty foot long Nathan's hot dog with potato chips on the side. Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. I'm watching C-Span 3's continuous coverage of the Apollo 11 moon landing.


----------



## Piper

Getting to the bottom of my tin of Davidoff Royalty. Nice blend but nothing special. Davidoff Flake Medallions ... well that's another story!


----------



## Piper

Jankjr said:


> LJ Peretti 'No Name'... is this what the Lakeland essence is all about?


I didn't know there was such a thing as an American Lakeland. Have you had a chance to compare it with a Gawith Lakeland? I love the slight perfume essence on GLP's Stonehenge Flake, a collaboration with Gawith, but from JimInks's description in tobacco reviews, the Peretti sounds a bit overdone. What's your impression?


----------



## JimInks

Jankjr said:


> LJ Peretti 'No Name'... is this what the Lakeland essence is all about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own the original art to two pages in this book, including the one where Fury meets Reed Richards. Fury was always a favorite character of mine. Btw, Kirby created this feature without Stan Lee a few years before it appeared in print. He wanted to sell it as a newspaper strip, but found no takers. Later, he took it to Stan.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

Just fired up a bowl of Gas Light.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of The Country Squire Shepard’s Pie in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Got a few minutes of rain. We could use more.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Blockade Runner for the first smoke in my new Stanwell B&W smooth 404 bent Dublin. Maybe later I'll try the black semi-churchwarden stem, depending on the rotation and mood.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr

Piper said:


> I What's your impression?


Hey David, not something I'd smoke daily. I'll try in maybe once a month at best. I'm still really fond of VaPers and English blends.

That perfume essence will take some getting used to. Caught me off guard because I've never tried similar styles from across the pond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. Watching the Mets-Giants game.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 312 toasted burley in a Brindisi straight billiard.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH&Co Happy Brown Bogie in a neerup Pot, thought i had finished all the samples from Nathan then i found this today, kinda strong and high nic, thank you @OneStrangeOne


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early: The Country Squire Bag End in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere Flake in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Dran

Cant wait to get "home" where i will have a climate controlled garage lounge!! 

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peretti D9507 in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Erik @ebnash, it sounds like you live in a beautiful place! You're amazingly disciplined too, I might add!:smile2:


Thanks David. I do feel blessed to live where I'm at.

The sickening part about getting up at 4am everyday is that I usually don't go to bed until midnight, most of the time.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> I own the original art to two pages in this book, including the one where Fury meets Reed Richards. Fury was always a favorite character of mine. Btw, Kirby created this feature without Stan Lee a few years before it appeared in print. He wanted to sell it as a newspaper strip, but found no takers. Later, he took it to Stan.


Very cool, Jim. I picture you working at your easel with your pipe in your mouth like in this humorous self-portrait by Normal Rockwell.


----------



## ebnash

Stopping for a mental health break at work. Been going at it for 12 hours now. It’s kind of nice outside our building on the Patio when no one is here to complain about smoke. 

EGR in Twain Cob. Maybe I should Cob this tobacco all the time because it the best it’s ever tasted for both Bowls today. Nespresso Intenso in the cup


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shepard's pie dinner with strawberry short cake for dessert. I'm about a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2010 Dunhill Flake in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. This will finish the sample. Watching the Braves-Nats game. Going to work before long.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## msmith1986

One of my chocolate covered cherry blends in a Rossi Vittoria 320. This one is 2/3 Sutliff chocolate truffle and 1/3 cherry cavendish. I was playing with the panorama setting on my phone earlier and took a shot of my breezeway smoking lounge between the house and garage.









Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Cleaned the pipe and will use it again. I don't do that very often in the same day. Working and listening to the Apollo 11 coverage on C-Span 3.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

msmith1986 said:


> One of my chocolate covered cherry blends in a Rossi Vittoria 320. This one is 2/3 Sutliff chocolate truffle and 1/3 cherry cavendish. I was playing with the panorama setting on my phone earlier and took a shot of my breezeway smoking lounge between the house and garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity.


That's the way to be. I mean I love smoking outdoors, but in your breezeway, you got your comfy chair, tv, pipe, and your dog. Although I love @Piper's fireplace as well. And lets not forgot Nightfish and his smoke spot deep in the Endor forest lol. I won't bat signal Nightfish 'cause he's been away for a while.


----------



## msmith1986

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's the way to be. I mean I love smoking outdoors, but in your breezeway, you got your comfy chair, tv, pipe, and your dog. Although I love @Piper's fireplace as well. And lets not forgot Nightfish and his smoke spot deep in the Endor forest lol. I won't bat signal Nightfish 'cause he's been away for a while.


I also have a window AC right next to me. I keep it 68° in here, same as the central AC in the house. 2 recliners out here, my wife is always out here watching TV with me.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Couple years old Prince Albert soft vanilla in a H.I.S. Italia bent pot.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Can hardly move after a Brazilian Steak house meal, finishing off the night with Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this bowl of Wilke High Hat in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, fed Suzy and Molly, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Watching Quick Pitch and reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

John Cotton's Double Pressed Virginia in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Starting the day with a Baileys Front Porch in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Scap

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Bones Fat Author.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting ready to watch the Yankees-Rockies game.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a smooth quarter bend straight grain dark brown 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant with a wide bowl that recedes to a point at the bottom, with a wood inset as a ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rum & Maple Blend No 53.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden glow in the cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. I stole this blend from Art when he was busy eating ice cream.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Stoved Black Virginia 507-S in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer. Heat is crazy here, so I'm staying inside.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 2017 Esoterica Peacehaven in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Field of Dreams and cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## msmith1986

Haunted Bookshop for the 2nd smoke in the Stanwell smooth B&W 404, I'm trying the black semi-churchwarden stem, instead of the standard length white one I first smoked it with yesterday. This stem might just make this my favorite pipe. The cooler smoke makes me like this tobacco even more. Thank you Nathan @OneStrangeOne for smoking it so much I had to buy some to see why, lol. I actually taste more VA sweetness and perique spiciness on top of the burley. I could smoke this blend all day, it's simple but so good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Haunted Bookshop for the 2nd smoke in the Stanwell smooth B&W 404, I'm trying the black semi-churchwarden stem, instead of the standard length white one I first smoked it with yesterday. This stem might just make this my favorite pipe. The cooler smoke makes me like this tobacco even more. Thank you Nathan @OneStrangeOne for smoking it so much I had to buy some to see why, lol. I actually taste more VA sweetness and perique spiciness on top of the burley. I could smoke this blend all day, it's simple but so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Yep, checks all the right boxes, I've gone through a couple lbs of this stuff, the only time I've gotten tired of it was after something like 6 bowls in a row back to back.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Washington Cob,







The dry draw on this stuff is awesome, I could puff on an unlit bowl for a good while and be happy with it! 
I may try the Grasmere again later, that first bowl was a bit of a shock to the system!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Another delicious bowl of EGR in the Twain, while taking a break from the cleanroom for a bit


----------



## Fusion

Plum Pudding in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## msmith1986

I thought of a blend and mixed some up quick for the Rossi 320. 
2/3 C&D chopped PA cigar leaf, and 1/3 Sutliff SV BCA. Lots of nicotine, and the BCA adds a little sweetness and covers the cigar smell nicely. Great delicious idea, need to blend an ounce or so to have on hand.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, checks all the right boxes, I've gone through a couple lbs of this stuff, the only time I've gotten tired of it was after something like 6 bowls in a row back to back.


The bulk price is less than $3/oz, so I might as well order a few more ozs. Same with Bailey's Front Porch, same price.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Greek baked shrimp and feta cheese casserole dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with a bowl of C&D Bijou in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding in a Brog 316 straight Dublin. 2 char lights to get it going, but holy smokes this might actually be the best smoke there is. I hope the reserve is the same because I scored a 4oz can on cbid that'll be here Thurs. I figured I'd turn the flash on and stir up the wife a little too, lol.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Brighton in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Sure will be glad to get out from under the ceiling fan so my smokes won't burn so fast. At least they aren't burning hot. Have enough left of this blend for about half a bowl. Taking a short work break because Molly wants some play time.


----------



## msmith1986

Bailey's Front Porch in a Stanwell B&W 404 bent Dublin. It was actually pretty disappointing after Plum Pudding. I'll make sure to smoke it first next time, lol.
Dark Knight Meow is out here looking for bugs now.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of SWRA in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV black & gold in a Brindisi straight billiard before bed. Perfect example of a cheap pipe and tobacco that still gets the job done well, and doesn't look too bad either. Off to bed shortly.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T 17.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a golden delicious apple and my last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monday’s lineup,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
H&H Viprati in a Washington Cob and pouched 
GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot 
WCC Slices and Two Timer Gold pouched


----------



## ebnash

Just pulled up to work and finishing a bowl of HH Burley Flake in a Sea Rock Castello Liverpool.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful shepard's pie lunch, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. A bottle of Virgil's Root Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze, and am now half way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan Mix in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog, just a few months ago i wasnt keen on this and Nathan @OneStrangeOne suggested i leave it alone and try again once i "got into it" he was right, love it now, good i have about 2oz left thanks to @ADRUNKK Special occasion smoke now


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of late ‘60s International Tobacco Company of Rotterdam Seven Seas Extra Mild Cavendish in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## SmokinSpider

Boswell No Bite Delite in a Morgan Bones poker


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

Smoking half a bowl of Esoterica Brighton in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. This will finish the sample.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of late ‘60s International Tobacco Company of Rotterdam Seven Seas Extra Mild Cavendish in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## ebnash

Gave the Brigham another shot with a fresh sanded bare bowl. Still has great moisture management, but will need some carbon on the bowl to reach full potential. Driving home with a bowl of Lane 1Q


----------



## Hickorynut

Evening stroll with Match965 in the Brog152....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful rib-eye steak and sweet corn dinner. While I wait for blackberry cobbler to cool down, I'm smoking Robert McConnell Paddington in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. I don't mind the smoke interruption.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Snoqualmie Falls in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Accent in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have a couple bowls or so left.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere Flake in a Washington Cob,







I can honestly say I've never tried anything even close to this stuff.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Grasmere Flake in a Washington Cob,
> View attachment 253738
> 
> I can honestly say I've never tried anything even close to this stuff.


What is in the blend?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> What is in the blend?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's Burley and Virginia, mostly all I can taste is roses and maybe a hint of soap.


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> What is in the blend?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Look here, the either love it or hate it "Lakeland" essence im guessing

https://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend/2801/gawith-hoggarth-co-grasmere-flake


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's Burley and Virginia, mostly all I can taste is roses and maybe a hint of soap.


Nathan, you sent me a sample of coniston plug, are they not very similar?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OneStrangeOne said:


> It's Burley and Virginia, mostly all I can taste is roses and maybe a hint of soap.


The rose taste doesn't seem to fade out as you get down the bowl, if anything it might get more intense.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Nathan, you sent me a sample of coniston plug, are they not very similar?


No, not even close.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the Giants-Cubs game.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> No, not even close.


Am i right in saying they both have the Lakeland essence ?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Am i right in saying they both have the Lakeland essence ?


Yes, but it's like from the other end of the spectrum, the Tonquin and vanilla notes I'm used to are not present in the Grasmere it's all floral, I get some sweet but it's more of a mouth feel.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff 302 English in a Stanwell B&W 404 bent Dublin with the semi-churchwarden stem to finally wind down for the day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff TG Nightcap (cordial) in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer. Off to bed shortly.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now having my last smoke of the day: 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gout De Myrtille Doux.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
Viprati and WCC Slices pouched


----------



## JtAv8tor

Enjoying some McClelland Vanilla this morning

"LUCILLE IS THIRSTY!"


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Flake in my Castello 58 this morning.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> The rose taste doesn't seem to fade out as you get down the bowl, if anything it might get more intense.


So....the Tide Pod equivalent in tobacco?

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking early 70s Douwe Egberts Nord-Sund in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early ‘70s P.C. Rettig & Co. Finlandia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty meat loaf, mashed potatoes, and sweet corn dinner with a bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Few coins of Escudo Navy De Luxe in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Been a very busy day with lots of rain, which we certainly needed.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smokers’ Haven Cyrian Limited in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Royalty on a bed of HH Vintage Syrian in a paneled Castello greatline aristocratica freeform dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lamb chops and hibatchi rice dinner and dessert was a big helping of blackberry cobbler with vanilla bean ice cream on the side. Now smoking Robert McConnell Black Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-Royals game.


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a Cob after taking Walter to the dog park. Now he’s worn out so I can relax.


----------



## Scap

Cerberus in the Bones


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> EGR in a Cob after taking Walter to the dog park. Now he's worn out do I can relax.


One of these days I'll order some EGR, there were too many others I wanted to try, lol. Finally had dinner and getting ready to find a cigar before I get some evening pipes going here.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

Got most of my pipes and baccy stowed for the move, not abandoning y'all, life is just getting in the way!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Dran said:


> Got most of my pipes and baccy stowed for the move, not abandoning y'all, life is just getting in the way!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Certainly you kept out a Cob or 2 + something easy to smoke for the road?


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the Yankees-Twins game.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the Yankees-Twins game.


I find it interesting how BC has been around so long that you see one and may never see another one the same because they make so many different pipes all the time. 
I recently acquired an unsmoked Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. I can't find any pictures online of another one like it and have no idea when it was made. The original box/case and literature scream 70's at me, but I really have no clue, lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Billy Budd in a Brindisi billiard with a straight saddle stem. A good strong blend so far. The maduro cigar leaf compliments the latakia very nicely. I can pickup on a little of the burley, but no VA at all.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Now some H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Brog 316 straight Dublin. I like burley a lot, but this is really good. There's a light rum sweetness and a dry baking cocoa as the main event. I wouldn't say the room note is strong, but it kind of smells like Hershey's Chocolate World in here now, lol. 
I've been trying so many awesome blends lately, but if you like burley, this one is a must try.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff 507S Stoved Black VA in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed. Only my 2nd time smoking this now, it's good by itself and I imagine good in a blend too. It is tangy on the tongue and darkly rich, no grassy citrus like bright VA usually has. It's already dry enough to smoke nicely, I like it so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke No 8.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work and this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Almost finished snacking on a big, juicy golden delicious apple as I decide on my last smoke of the day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. This should get me through the baseball box scores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed out for another try,,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob and pouched 
Viprati in a Baraccini bent Pot 
Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot 
WCC Slices, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching the Red Sox-Rays game.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello greatline freeform dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch with the last of this sample of Wessex Gold Slice in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Cleaning a few pipes as I watch the ball game.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of the way.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching the Cubs-Giants game.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Enjoyed an old friend and his lady's company very much, but I did get behind in my smoking. I forgive 'em!


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog, i do so like this, happy i bought a BIG bag now lol


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful batch of tacos for dinner with a banana split for dessert. A third of the way through this bowl of 2017 Esoterica Peacehaven in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Royals game.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot. Watching Money Heist on Netflix.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Plum Pudding in a George Yale golden thorne rustic root. This is an estate pipe I acquired yesterday with 5 others at $4/pipe, and the first one I scraped and sanitized/cleaned. 1st thing I did was remove the aluminum stinger from the stem. It is a medium size bent billiard and no substantial need for any more attention. It smokes great and no moisture issues.
The early 1940's ad lower-right is for their meerschaum-lined Seacrest pipe for $2 back then. Maybe a forgotten brand, but they made and distributed Jobey pipes during that time in the 40's, and their shop was on 6th Ave in NYC.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

1/2 bowl of Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in a H.I.S. Italia bent pot. The tin smells like a grill and BBQ sauce, but it tastes nothing like that. Nuttiness, tangy VA sweetness, and a little bit of dark fruit like black plum and fig. Good smoke.









Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going back to work.


----------



## msmith1986

A dessert smoke H&H Summer Harvest in a Brog 316 straight Dublin before bed. Pretty tasty, but not for every day.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a snack, made a mess in the kitchen that I had to clean up, and am now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

4noggins Essence of Vermont.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s pipe smoking adventures,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob and pouched 
WCC Slices in a Barracini Pot 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill durbar in a savi


----------



## Madderduro

c&d rajahs court in a boswell sitter while I clean and oil a few knives


----------



## Madderduro

smoking and cleaning continues...c&d black duck in a stanwell black and white


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying a very non California-like summer morning as it drizzles. It looks like I’m in Miami but feels like I’m in California in June. 

Smoking some 10 to midnight in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. 

Tapatalk isn’t letting me attach a pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Seven Days Leave starring Lucille Ball, and the Great Gildersleeve, who is one of my favorite old time radio characters.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Snoqualmie Falls in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled cheese sandwich and a bowl of vegetable soup, and thanks to a friend, I'm smoking 1970s Bell's Three Nuns. I'm a third of the way through the bowl. Watching the Cardinals-Pirates game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Va/Per in a part rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Working and listening to the BBC.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Working and listening to a live acoustic Paul McCartney concert.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Relaxing for a bit.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing up the sample of 10 to midnight from Nathan @OneStrangeOne. Smoking in the 2003 savinelli pipa. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Germain’s 1820 in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching the Yankees-Red Sox game.


----------



## Piper

SPC Yakima Valley in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Yakima Valley in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem. The Yankees are taking a real beating tonight.


----------



## msmith1986

JohnBrody15 said:


> Finishing up the sample of 10 to midnight from Nathan @OneStrangeOne. Smoking in the 2003 savinelli pipa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 to Midnight is my "nightcap". The bulk price is good so I jarred 8oz of those jagged bricks. I love it. What did you think of it?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Cuban pork chops and baked potato dinner with the last of m'lady's black berry cobbler and a big scoop of vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. I'm about a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2004 McGahey The Tobacconist Buckland Curlies in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03 with a silver band and black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JohnBrody15

msmith1986 said:


> 10 to Midnight is my "nightcap". The bulk price is good so I jarred 8oz of those jagged bricks. I love it. What did you think of it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Good stuff. It's a good daily latakia. Medium smokey and a bit sweet. It crumbles up nicely and makes for a good gravity feed pack as well. Easy to smoke too, not as fragile as some of the other latakia blends I've been smoking like Pirate Kake and Balkan Supreme. Once my "summer spending freeze" has been lifted, this'll be on my buy list.:grin2:

But yeah, definitely a keeper. Your 8oz's are gonna do you ya right.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Working and listening to the O's-Angels game.


----------



## msmith1986

Trying out some SPC Puget Sound in a new Brog 43 Kentucky bent pot with a brass band and a bent saddle stem. I like both so far.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding in a black and white 404 bent Dublin.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 86 °F.










Reiner Blend No 12.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV black & gold in Rossi Vittoria 320









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. I thought the Orioles might win this game when they scored three runs in the top of the 15th, but the Angels tied it, and now it's the 16th inning, 8-8. If this game goes beyond this smoke, I'll have to have another.


----------



## msmith1986

LL 1Q in a Danco small straight acorn estate. I have not a clue when this pipe was made, but after cleaning it up it smokes well. I have a bunch of pipes that the stems need restored to black one of these days. 
The Danco ad/picture is from mid-1946.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smokers’ Haven Cyrian Limited in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


I can't help but wonder what Jim's Evolving Work Blend is. Is it a blend you came up with? What are your ideal tobaccos and flavor profiles in a blend?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Watching You Can't Get Away With Murder starring Bogart.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Half way through this bowl of year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. I thought the Orioles might win this game when they scored three runs in the top of the 15th, but the Angels tied it, and now it's the 16th inning, 8-8. If this game goes beyond this smoke, I'll have to have another.


I almost took my niece, nephew, and son to this game. Glad I didn't or I'd have been asleep in the stands . Past my bedtime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> LL 1Q in a Danco small straight acorn estate. I have not a clue when this pipe was made, but after cleaning it up it smokes well. I have a bunch of pipes that the stems need restored to black one of these days.


Once you get it cleaned up, it's kinda cool smoking a pipe that's a little piece of history. Estate pipes in good condition, whether recent or antique, are also a much better deal than new pipes. And some really interesting stuff isn't even made anymore. Anyway, enjoy your recent haul.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking early ‘70s P.C. Rettig & Co. Finlandia in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I can't help but wonder what Jim's Evolving Work Blend is. Is it a blend you came up with? What are your ideal tobaccos and flavor profiles in a blend?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


 It started out as a VaPerBur. I got a little bored with it, and started tinkering. Every so often, I decide it needs more burley, or some red Va., or whatever strikes my interest at the moment. It's ever evolving.

I don't usually answer your other question because my tobacco reviews are predicated on as much objectivity as my body chemistry allows. If I started talking about my personal likes and dislikes, I feel it would compromise that. I don't rate for my personal taste in my reviews. That's why you never see me post in threads like "What's your favorite..." or "What's your least favorite...".


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch with some cherries for dessert. About a third of the way through this bowl of VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> It started out as a VaPerBur. I got a little bored with it, and started tinkering. Every so often, I decide it needs more burley, or some red Va., or whatever strikes my interest at the moment. It's ever evolving.
> 
> I don't usually answer your other question because my tobacco reviews are predicated on as much objectivity as my body chemistry allows. If I started talking about my personal likes and dislikes, I feel it would compromise that. I don't rate for my personal taste in my reviews. That's why you never see me post in threads like "What's your favorite..." or "What's your least favorite...".


That's cool, I thought I would ask. I'm always tinkering with a personal do-all or do-most blend too. Mine is almost like an American aro-english, because it's hard to describe. VaBur mostly and a little Latakia and black Cavendish for extra depth and character.
The second answer is respectable, especially given the thousands of reviews you've done and still will do. Thanks for answering Jim.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

McClelland stave aged Virginia 35 in the diplomat cob. Cleaning some pipes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game.


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## msmith1986

Freshly cleaned up estate Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. Tasting my most recent experiment to blend cheap, but bold and flavorful for an every day smoke. It still needs a little tweaking yet, but is very good so far.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran

1q in a MM cob!









Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and escalloped potatoes dinner with a banana split for dessert. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Mookie Betts has hit three homers in his first three at bats. Wonder if he'll hit another?


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> Freshly cleaned up estate Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. Tasting my most recent experiment to blend cheap, but bold and flavorful for an every day smoke. It still needs a little tweaking yet, but is very good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


that BC looks good


----------



## msmith1986

zcziggy said:


> that BC looks good


That one is an estate I just bought the other day. I also have the exact same one unsmoked in the original box.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> That one is an estate I just bought the other day. I also have the exact same one unsmoked in the original box.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


did a good job cleaning it, congrats!


----------



## msmith1986

zcziggy said:


> did a good job cleaning it, congrats!


The top is pretty black, but I love it so far.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a while: GLP Cumberland in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sam gawith fire dance in the other diplomat cob. Couple pipes on deck for a cleaning. Watching the kids play basketball with the last bit of light fading away. Worried that the ball is gonna hit me in the head as I'm looking down typing this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Billy Budd in a freshly cleaned up estate mid-50's Grabow Viking. Like new aside from the deep tooth marks on the stem. 
Interesting pipe for sure. This is the original Viking design released that caused the patent lawsuit brought by Falcon.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Gonna feed the cats and go back to work. Listening to the Angels-O's game.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog to finish the night


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Accent in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Ramsgate.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Time to feed the cats and snack as I catch the Braves-Phillies replay.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed snacking quite a bit and am part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. This Stanwell has been one of my most smoked pipes over the past forty years. Got it from The Tinderbox during a half price sale for $14.00 in '79, so the pipe could be older than the date I assigned to it. Best $14.00 I ever spent.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Still watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## akpreacherplayz

It's been quite a while since the last time I smoked a pipe but I was inspired to light up tonight and I'm glad I did!










I had forgotten how much I enjoyed Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## watchingsmoke

I've some Haunted Bookshop on order...cant wait to try it!


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in the buckeye tomato


----------



## JimInks

Another sleepless morning, but so I don't waste any more time, I've having a bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching how awfully bad IFC edits down Three Stooges shorts. They cut them to pieces, and sped them up a little so they can show them in less than seven minutes each. A truly disrespectful channel. They cut up regular half hour old TV shows a bit, too.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Another sleepless morning, but so I don't waste any more time, I've having a bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching how awfully bad IFC edits down Three Stooges shorts. They cut them to pieces, and sped them up a little so they can show them in less than seven minutes each. A truly disrespectful channel. They cut up regular half hour old TV shows a bit, too.


i think the main reason is to conform them to the current PC "culture"


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

thank god i have a library of hours and hours unedited uncensored 3 stooges stuff on DVD then...how dare anyone mess with the 3 stooges that's good ol americana right there


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Wanted to see if the Rum & Maple I was smoking in this pipe had ghosted it. Doesn't appear to have. Watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> i think the main reason is to conform them to the current PC "culture"


Not in this case, I'd say. The channel had 15 minutes to fill until the top of the hour and that's how they chose to do it. I've seen them do this before, and I have seen them presented close to how they should be. I remember TBS doing it a few times. Once, they cut a Stooges short to five minutes.


----------



## JimInks

Madderduro said:


> thank god i have a library of hours and hours unedited uncensored 3 stooges stuff on DVD then...how dare anyone mess with the 3 stooges that's good ol americana right there


One day, Amazon had the complete Stooges set on sale for $34.95. I bought one for myself and another for a friend. I called up a few friends and sold 12 more. Another time, I got the complete Twilight Zone series for $60. Wish they still did those kind of sales.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## restomod

I have been slacking in the pipe smoking department lately. I can't smoke inside and it's been to hot to just sit outside in the afternoon. So I only smoke on the golf course so I have been on cigars lately. I have realized I am more of a fall/spring pipe smoker? Is that a thing?

Borkum Skiff Bourbon Whiskey from @ebnash in old school Grabow Color Duke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The last bit of D&S Levant from David @Piper in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after three wonderful egg, country ham and cheese biscuits with hash browns on the side. Now smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure can sugar is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

restomod said:


> I have been slacking in the pipe smoking department lately. I can't smoke inside and it's been to hot to just sit outside in the afternoon. So I only smoke on the golf course so I have been on cigars lately. I have realized I am more of a fall/spring pipe smoker? Is that a thing?
> 
> Borkum Skiff Bourbon Whiskey from @ebnash in old school Grabow Color Duke.


Is it just me or are Dr Grabow pipes small? It seems like every one I get my hands on is tiny in my giant hands. I have two or three pipes that are made by Grabow for other companies, and they are really small.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

msmith1986 said:


> Is it just me or are Dr Grabow pipes small? It seems like every one I get my hands on is tiny in my giant hands. I have two or three pipes that are made by Grabow for other companies, and they are really small.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Definitely small, I literally just said to my wife while smoking this thing that it's so different than my Stanwell. These are small and a small bowl size so they get a lot hotter to the touch on the outside as well.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink the rest of the day. Watching the Yankees-Red Sox game.


----------



## Fusion

Plum Pudding in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Plum Pudding in a Savinelli Oceano


That is my new favorite lately. I have a 4oz tin of the special reserve, is it better, worse, or the same?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> That is my new favorite lately. I have a 4oz tin of the special reserve, is it better, worse, or the same?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Never tried the SR, you would think it better though


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Never tried the SR, you would think it better though


I'll probably pop the tin and try it this evening when I'm done loading up the truck, we're rolling to the beach in the morning. A 200 mile drive should give me some extra pipes and cigars smoking time too. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> That is my new favorite lately. I have a 4oz tin of the special reserve, is it better, worse, or the same?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


 Better.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Better.


Good to know, I'll definitely pop that tin this evening. My leaf blower died so I just started putting the kids' stuff in with tge bed dirty, then later I can load the wife and I's stuff.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Gumby-cr

msmith1986 said:


> That is my new favorite lately. I have a 4oz tin of the special reserve, is it better, worse, or the same?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I got a tin of the Special Reserve last year. Haven't gotten around to smoking it yet :vs_laugh: If I remember correctly its a big fat plug so if you plan on smoking it soon now is the time to cut some off and let it dry.


----------



## msmith1986

Gumby-cr said:


> I got a tin of the Special Reserve last year. Haven't gotten around to smoking it yet :vs_laugh: If I remember correctly its a big fat plug so if you plan on smoking it soon now is the time to cut some off and let it dry.


It is a brick, I could feel it move in the can.
My method is 10 seconds once or twice in the nuke, then 10 minutes to wait, a lot dryer and no relights or gurgling.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful porterhouse steak, mashed potatoes, and sweet corn dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## tazdvl

@JimInks invited me to join you fine people on the pipe side, so I'll try to spend more time over here.

Russ' Pirate's Cove in the favorite of my 2 pipes. 









Drinking Diet Coke. Saving the hard stuff until a little later.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding Special Reserve in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. Great combo, just my style.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> @*JimInks* invited me to join you fine people on the pipe side, so I'll try to spend more time over here.
> 
> Russ' Pirate's Cove in the favorite of my 2 pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking Diet Coke. Saving the hard stuff until a little later.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Glad to see you back!

Part way through this bowl of Germain's 1820 in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## ebnash

A bowl of EGR in my Twain cob while driving home from Sonoma Raceway and the Top Fuel Drag races, earlier.


----------



## JimInks

Not too far from finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. I did finish work, and am reading baseball box scores.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now having my last smoke of the day: year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Classic Loose Cut.


----------



## Madderduro

spc wild man in a karl erik...glad this is a sample a friend gave me to try and wasn't a purchase...a truly unbalanced mess of a blend


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> spc wild man in a karl erik...glad this is a sample a friend gave me to try and wasn't a purchase...a truly unbalanced mess of a blend
> View attachment 254188


Maybe wild man means just that, chaos. Lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

tazdvl said:


> @JimInks invited me to join you fine people on the pipe side, so I'll try to spend more time over here.
> 
> Russ' Pirate's Cove in the favorite of my 2 pipes.
> 
> Drinking Diet Coke. Saving the hard stuff until a little later.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Nice to see you. Happy you're here. :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Few coins of Escudo Navy De Luxe in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty New England clam chowder and grilled cheese sandwich lunch with a bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Engine 99 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Cooper with Bruce MacLaren, 1962 Monaco racing.










I am smoking Golden Blend's Black Cherry, cool water beside me.
I will be out of forum due to my summer vacations. With the grace of God i will see you in 3 weeks!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Wilke High Hat in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Getting some work done.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Golden Blend's Black Cherry, cool water beside me.
> I will be out of forum due to my summer vacations. With the grace of God i will see you in 3 weeks!


Have a great vacation Sid. Hope you're able to keep cool.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


I got 2oz of 7 Seas Royal the other week. Only tried it once so far, but I thought I liked the regular more. We'll see when I have another go when we get back from vacation.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I got 2oz of 7 Seas Royal the other week. Only tried it once so far, but I thought I liked the regular more. We'll see when I have another go when we get back from vacation.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I do like it, i got a tin from @zcziggy in a sampler package he sent me, its the only 7 Seas iv tried


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I do like it, i got a tin from @zcziggy in a sampler package he sent me, its the only 7 Seas iv tried


I've tried a few. They're basically the Captain Black concept with the different ones.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful fried chicken, baked potato and pinto beans dinner with a banana split for dessert. Now smoking late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game.


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a 1980 Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Suspense.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I had a bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a straight 1984 MM General cob with a black vulcanite stem. Just finishing some snacking.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. I just needed some more of it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Starting off a new week, Yay Monday!

H&H 10 to Midnight in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
ODF in a Bariccini bent Billiard 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
Mac Baron Burley Flake, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Starting off a new week, Yay Monday!
> 
> H&H 10 to Midnight in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> 
> Viprati in a Washington Cob
> 
> ODF in a Bariccini bent Billiard
> 
> GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot
> 
> Mac Baron Burley Flake, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


I'm outside the motel with a cigarette at the moment. I brought pipes and cigars along but there's not much time or places to smoke. Hopefully I'll get a pipe in soon when I go to grab coffee.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My aro-english blend in a Brog 43. Going to get coffee for the wife and I before the kids jump into the ocean. I'm still sleeping yet, my back is not liking the beds.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Ran an errand and smoked a bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. This smoke will get me to lunch time. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty spaghetti and meat balls lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip.


----------



## Scott W.

Bayou Night in a bent pot courtesy of a friend of mine from down South


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of early ‘70s P.C. Rettig & Co. Finlandia in a smooth full bend 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Black Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Working and listening to George Harrison demos.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of McClelland No. 403 Darkest Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## Champagne InHand

I'm finally getting to the pipe. Northern Briars bent bulldog with my latest rendition of the Ever-evolving English blend.

I love that this pipe just sits perfectly in my hand yet it's easy to clench if needed because it's light for its size.

Hot, humid Summers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in the GBD Bent Dublin


----------



## zcziggy

Voodoo Quenn and Luksusowa and tonic. Thanks to @Dran


----------



## zcziggy

.... And that queen has a kick!!!!!!


----------



## Scap

Full bowl of H&H Black House.
Making up for a smokeless couple of days.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pizza dinner with a banana split for dessert. I'm almost half way through this bowl of 2017 Esoterica Peacehaven in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a tapered black acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Navigator courtesy of @Piper in a Radice Dublin,







Thank you David, I think I'm gonna add a couple tins of this to my next order!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 70s Douwe Egberts Monza in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Reserve du Padron Semois in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking GLP Cumberland in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to the Rockies-Dodgers game.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding Special Reserve in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer while sitting in the the back of my truck just outside of our motel room. Still pretty warm at night here. We all had fun in the water today. The full sun took the energy right out of me though. My wife and I in the 2nd pic, and our 3 in the 3rd pic.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Still in the back of the truck, my before bed smoke in a Brog 43 Kentucky. Man I love this stuff. My 7 yo is out here with her sleeping bag too. She's always been Daddy's girl all the way.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking this bowl of year 2014 Saint James Flake in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s lineup,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob and pouched 
ODF in a Bariccini Billiard 
Coniston Cut Plug in a German Pot 
Mac Baron Burley Flake, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Plum Pudding Special Reserve in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer while sitting in the the back of my truck just outside of our motel room. Still pretty warm at night here. We all had fun in the water today. The full sun took the energy right out of me though. My wife and I in the 2nd pic, and our 3 in the 3rd pic.





msmith1986 said:


> Still in the back of the truck, my before bed smoke in a Brog 43 Kentucky. Man I love this stuff. My 7 yo is out here with her sleeping bag too. She's always been Daddy's girl all the way.


Looks pretty wonderful. You and your kids, especially your kids, are going to remember this vacation for the rest of their lives.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Looks pretty wonderful. You and your kids, especially your kids, are going to remember this vacation for the rest of their lives.


I try to do as much fun stuff as time and money allows every year. We only had time to come down for a day twice last year. We're all still young yet, so we'll have time.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Looks pretty wonderful. You and your kids, especially your kids, are going to remember this vacation for the rest of their lives.


They must've been beached out yesterday. So far today they're in the pool, and I'm in the shade contemplating how many cigars and pipes I can get into before we hit another AYCE seafood joint for dinner along coastal highway.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

H&H classic burley kake in a vintage George Yale Rustic Root bent billiard. For a small/medium sized pipe, this thing performs flawlessly and has a decent size bowl. I could smoke this burley kake all day.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## Fusion

Where is @JimInks today?


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Where is @JimInks today?


He works through the night and sometimes he runs places in the afternoon. He may pop up here shortly.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> He works through the night and sometimes he runs places in the afternoon. He may pop up here shortly.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yea, he is missing from 2 other sites i look at also, hope all is well


----------



## JimInks

Finally back home after running errands. Got in a couple of bowls of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Deciding on my next smoke as I watch Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> Finally back home after running errands. Got in a couple of bowls of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory's Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Deciding on my next smoke as I watch Mad Dog Russo.


Was getting worried about you there Jim


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Yea, he is missing from 2 other sites i look at also, hope all is well


I'm fine. Had a lot of errands to run today. Sure cuts into my smoking, durn it!

Did a little snacking and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of this day.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Was getting worried about you there Jim


I appreciate that, man. Everything's cool, except my dentist found a couple of small cavities. That, I wasn't thrilled about.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> I appreciate that, man. Everything's cool, except my dentist found a couple of small cavities. That, I wasn't thrilled about.


I had a small cavity that was filled, turn into a crown, turn into a root canal, and finally turned into an extraction and implant. That was a very expensive three year ordeal.

I know you're not thrilled, but just remember what I went through and you'll realize how much better off you are. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> I had a small cavity that was filled, turn into a crown, turn into a root canal, and finally turned into an extraction and implant. That was a very expensive three year ordeal.
> 
> I know you're not thrilled, but just remember what I went through and you'll realize how much better off you are. :vs_laugh:


I went through that earlier this year. Not fun, not cheap.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> I went through that earlier this year. Not fun, not cheap.


I think my out of pocket ended up over $5k for 1 tooth.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s smooth slight bent rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with right and left channel cuts and a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Time for the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

Perretti Cuban Mixture in a Rossi 8123. Purchased this sample a month ago. because it is a Burley forward blend. Found out later it has Latakia. Decided to give it a shot today and pleasantly surprised. The dominant flavor is classic chocolate Burley with a sweet mint in the background.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## ebnash

This Perretti Cuban Mixture also seems to have a healthy nicotine dose!


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> This Perretti Cuban Mixture also seems to have a healthy nicotine dose!


I think I have a half ounce or so of that at home in my LJP stash of sample bags. I don't remember noticing the nic, so I'll have to smoke some Thurs when I wake up. We're heading home from the beach tomorrow evening.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in Castello greatline freeforum dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Korean chicken dinner with freshly made chocolate pudding for dessert with a bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> I think I have a half ounce or so of that at home in my LJP stash of sample bags. I don't remember noticing the nic, so I'll have to smoke some Thurs when I wake up. We're heading home from the beach tomorrow evening.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Might be because I snorted the entire bowl. It really was tasty and quite unique


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge in Castello greatline freeforum dublin.


David, the rim of that pipe is really taking on awesome coloring. An amazing example, there


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Washington Cob,


----------



## Fusion

SPC Snoqualmie Falls in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the MLB trade talk.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding special reserve in a Brog 316 straight Dublin. We have to check out of the motel in the morning. Vacation is almost over, a short three days.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm going with @JimInks influence for my bedtime smoke, it just happens I brought a tin with me on vacation. A flake of Old Dark Fired in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer. Always good, glad I stashed a few tins.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s smooth medium bend Savinelli Autograph 5 Dublin with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> David, the rim of that pipe is really taking on awesome coloring. An amazing example, there


Thanks Erik. I cheated though by acquiring the pipe as a estate. Someone else had done most of the work for me LOL.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake folded and stuffed in a newly-acquired meerschaum cutty, circa 1910. The pipe is surprisingly robust and the smoke is very cool and pure.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> HH Burley Flake folded and stuffed in a newly-acquired meerschaum cutty, circa 1910. The pipe is surprisingly robust and the smoke is very cool and pure.


Very cool!:vs_cool::vs_whistle:


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. This will get me to lunch time. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking GLP Stonehenge Flake in the same meerschaum cutty. Nice small bowl gives a delightful 45 minute smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty cheese burgers and hand cut fries lunch, and am almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Nats just tied the game against the Braves in the 9th. The Braves bullpen is really lousy. They go to the 10th now.


----------



## awk6898

Just picked up a Barling estate pipe from a local smoke shop. Working on a tin of Drew Estate Grand Central from 2015.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. The Braves picked up a couple of good relief pitchers at the deadline. They have to be better than the lead arms they're replacing.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Taking a work break as big thunder boomers sound off across the sky.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Raining hard and loud here.


----------



## haegejc

Fusion said:


> Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


 @Fusion. That is a great looking pipe!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr

GL Pease Quiet Nights.


----------



## Fusion

haegejc said:


> @*Fusion*. That is a great looking pipe!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, i do like it and its a great smoker


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pot roast and chocolate pudding dinner, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Jim's Half Va., Half Burley w/Per in a 2003 medium bent straight grain Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve with a silver ferrule signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Cubs-Cardinals game with Sleepy Suzy on my lap.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Barling Billiard with a now clean Stem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## msmith1986

Finally half situated back at home and ready to relax with some Blockade Runner in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin flat bottom sitter. Paired with a cup of Columbian dark roast black.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Working and phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Working on an Archie and the gang story.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to the MLB trade news on the XM.


----------



## msmith1986

Now having C&D Black Frigate in a Rossi Vittoria 320.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Now smoking Plum Pudding Special Reserve in a mid-1950's American-made Danco straight acorn. This pipe was only cleaned and sanitized, no restoration. Danco is another company from NYC with little info of it's history, but this med-smallish pipe is interesting because the bottom of the bowl and shank are flat enough for it to sit upright on it's own, even though it's apparent its design is not as a sitter.









Sent from my breezeway chair


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Fed Suzy and Molly, and am a third of the way through my last smoke of the day: year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Preparing today’s lineup,

Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Bariccini Billiard 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
Viprati, Burley Flake, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## msmith1986

Waking up with Stokkebye 303 peaches & cream in a Brindisi straight billiard watching Sons of Anarchy. Back to work today.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in meerschaum cutty.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty Nathan's foot long hot dog and chips. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a 1980s SMS full bend sultan smoking a pipe meer signed by J. Boglon with a multi-colored creamy swirl acrylic stem. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my drink. Watching the Giants-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a now "Lakeland" dedicated MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Wilke Gramercy Park this morning in a Charatan rounded bottom pot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Getting set to watch the Braves-Reds.


----------



## Fusion

Few coins of Escudo Navy De Luxe in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Dinner's running just a little late.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and baked bean dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Matt_21

Some C&D Autumn Evening in this prince(?) Did we ever settle on what it was? Maybe @JimInks would know?
This was my grandfather's pipe.
The underside of the shank says it's a Brigham and number 213


----------



## Scap

Big bowl of the good stuff.


----------



## msmith1986

Matt_21 said:


> Some C&D Autumn Evening in this prince(?) Did we ever settle on what it was? Maybe @JimInks would know?
> This was my grandfather's pipe.
> The underside of the shank says it's a Brigham and number 213


Tomato?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> Some C&D Autumn Evening in this prince(?) Did we ever settle on what it was? Maybe @JimInks would know?
> This was my grandfather's pipe.
> The underside of the shank says it's a Brigham and number 213


I would say it's a prince, which as I understand it, is essentially a slightly flattened apple stummel with a relatively short shank and a longer tapered stem that has a slight bend to it. Obviously, there are a lot of variants: Castello, for example, does one with a fuller apple bowl, short shank and a military mount stem that's almost straight. Like many pipe shapes the label is in the eye of the beholder: if the silhouette you see when you squint lines up with the image you have in your head of a billiard or canadian or apple or blowfish-that's what you'll call it. Your Brigham says prince to me.

By the way, Matt, one of my first pipes was a rusticated Brigham apple that not that dissimilar from your prince. The stem was a bit shorter and the shank a bit longer, but the bowl was slightly flattened almost like yours and the rustication stopped about a centimeter from the rim. Beautiful pipe and a real trooper. I smoked it for years, first with the rock maple filter and later without.


----------



## msmith1986

msmith1986 said:


> Tomato?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I did some quick google image searching. I'll agree with David on Prince for this one.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking The Country Squire Northwest Trek in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Big thunderstorms here and the humidity came with it.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> I would say it's a prince, which as I understand it, is essentially a slightly flattened apple stummel with a relatively short shank and a longer tapered stem that has a slight bend to it. Obviously, there are a lot of variants: Castello, for example, does one with a fuller apple bowl, short shank and a military mount stem that's almost straight. Like many pipe shapes the label is in the eye of the beholder: if the silhouette you see when you squint lines up with the image you have in your head of a billiard or canadian or apple or blowfish-that's what you'll call it. Your Brigham says prince to me.
> 
> By the way, Matt, one of my first pipes was a rusticated Brigham apple that not that dissimilar from your prince. The stem was a bit shorter and the shank a bit longer, but the bowl was slightly flattened almost like yours and the rustication stopped about a centimeter from the rim. Beautiful pipe and a real trooper. I smoked it for years, first with the rock maple filter and later without.


Thanks for that explanation David. I've always thought it most resembles a Prince.

When I first got this one I had to pull an old, old rock maple filter out of it. Was a lot of work to get it all out because it had been in there so long. It was falling apart. I've never smoked it or my other brigs with the rock maple filters but I bought some so they're around somewhere if I ever decide to try. This one smoked so well tonight. I must have packed it just right.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding special reserve in a H.I.S. Italia pot with a 1/4 bent saddle stem that needs re-darkened.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Going to work and listen to the Dodgers-Padres game as the Braves-Reds are in a rain delay.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal blend in a Brog 43 Kentucky. I'm picking up dark brown sugar, carmel, vanilla, and a little fruitiness. A little tangy VA in there too. Colin @Fusion what did you think? The jury is still out for me, but I have a couple ounces, so I can try with water instead of coffee the next few times.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal blend in a Brog 43 Kentucky. I'm picking up dark brown sugar, carmel, vanilla, and a little fruitiness. A little tangy VA in there too. Colin @*Fusion* what did you think? The jury is still out for me, but I have a couple ounces, so I can try with water instead of coffee the next few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I kinda like it, not an everyday smoke but a bowl now and then is good, im too new with the pipe to start picking out flavors yet lol


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on some sweet cantaloupe and cherries and am now smoking year 2015 Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I kinda like it, not an everyday smoke but a bowl now and then is good, im too new with the pipe to start picking out flavors yet lol


I grew up in a restaurant kitchen and distilling and aging rum and bourbon, so even though I smoke a lot, my palate can still grab obvious stuff at least, lol.
I agree it's more for an every once in a while smoke, but there's still something bothering me I can't quite put my finger on. It's like a breakfast syrup with high amounts of fructose and artificial flavor. It's bothering me lingering on the finish and into aftertaste, almost annoying. I'm definitely going to smoke it with water next time, and I'll see if I can pinpoint that flavor.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Finishing off the night with some good ole' 1Q in a Rossi Vittoria 320. Nice and simple before bed smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I grew up in a restaurant kitchen and distilling and aging rum and bourbon, so even though I smoke a lot, my palate can still grab obvious stuff at least, lol.
> I agree it's more for an every once in a while smoke, but there's still something bothering me I can't quite put my finger on. It's like a breakfast syrup with high amounts of fructose and artificial flavor. It's bothering me lingering on the finish and into aftertaste, almost annoying. I'm definitely going to smoke it with water next time, and I'll see if I can pinpoint that flavor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Have you tried any of the "Lakeland" tobacco's yet? very unusual but im liking the Coniston cut plug that i have, think perfume/rose water but in a good way lol


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Have you tried any of the "Lakeland" tobacco's yet? very unusual but im liking the Coniston cut plug that i have, think perfume/rose water but in a good way lol


I saw part of you and Nathan's ghosting conversation yesterday, but didn't really know what Lakeland was referring too. I may make a note of that to look up later when I have more time and money.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I saw part of you and Nathan's ghosting conversation yesterday, but didn't really know what Lakeland was referring too. I may make a note of that to look up later when I have more time and money.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Most are from Gawith Hoggarth, they are from Kendal in England, thats in an area thats called "The Lakes" hence Lakeland, i think most of their blends have that perfume taste, not sure if other makers do a similar blend, kinda hard to find, i still have 2 daughters in England and a birthday in a few weeks so thats what i have asked for lol, helps that 1 of them is going camping in the area here pretty soon.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Around a third of a bowl left of Watch City VaPer Test Sample in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Work's done for the day, and I'm reading baseball box scores.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. That'll end my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Orange is my drink. Up earlier than I want to be, but Suzy and Molly saw this as a chance to get some extra wet food and attention... in that order.

Btw, for Krispy Kreme doughnut fans, you may want to take advantage of this one day sale: https://www.krispykreme.com/promos/...LtdRLOpIeZ3BXvUVWOVMeiV1L9s8W1l6ynVmUU2EKmJIs


----------



## JimInks

Double posted and don't know how to fix that.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a 1980s SMS full bend sultan smoking a pipe meer signed by J. Boglon with a multi-colored creamy swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Neerup pot


----------



## Madderduro

c&d habana daydream for the first bowl in the paykoc pipe....thinkin she was a steal for the price


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty pot roast lunch and am now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Mad Dog Russo, and thinking about when nap time will be this afternoon.


----------



## Jankjr

Peretti N°8 Slice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz

LJ Peretti Thanksgiving Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2007 C&D Morley’s Best in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Thanks to a friend, I am smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Cubs-Brewers game.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal Blend in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

akpreacherplayz said:


> LJ Peretti Thanksgiving Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you back on here Preach. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

SPC Mississippi River in the antique meerschaum cutty.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff match Dunhill 965 in a vintage mid-1950's first design Grabow Viking









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Cerberus in the Bones


----------



## akpreacherplayz

msmith1986 said:


> Good to see you back on here Preach.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Thanks brother, I set the pipe down for a bit but I'm getting back into it now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful shrimp and sweet corn on the cob dinner with a few Krispy Kreme doughnuts for dessert. Now smoking C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Getting ready to go to work on this very humid evening.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

It seemed appropriate to smoke Sutliff 111 Bluegrass in a Brog 43 Kentucky. It's Kentucky burley with 14% black cavendish. Pretty darn good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Donated $20 to my Friday night poker buddys, just got home and ending the night with a bowl of Baileys Front Porch in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a taped black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding in a Molina bent apple nosewarmer. Perfect before bed smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Just finished work.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, fed the cats, and am enjoying my last smoke of the day: year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in the ss


----------



## ebnash

Another breakin bowl of HH Burley Flake in a Castello 55 KKKK.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in an Ichi Kitahara bent Dublin interpretation,


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Another breakin bowl of HH Burley Flake in a Castello 55 KKKK.


Castello is nice but man...that is a great looking coffee mug...


----------



## Scap

Levant Mixture, coffee, and sunshine 
Happy Saturday, y'all's.


----------



## ebnash

EGR in the Twain Cob. Walter in the cone of shame at my feet


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> Castello is nice but man...that is a great looking coffee mug...


Thanks. That was a Memorial Day released mug from Iron Bean. I snagged another one in Red/white/blue of the same edition.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca bent apple,


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Another breakin bowl of HH Burley Flake in a Castello 55 KKKK.


Oh my....that is gorgeous! Don't the bowls in those have like a 1" bore? Love them.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Red Sox-Yankees game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye 84 in the savinelli straight grain c. Today we leave for a 7 day Mexican cruise. The whole family, parents, brothers and their families and my son. It'll be fun but it's gonna be madness lol.

I probably won't be able to post smokes but I got black frigate, LBF, ODF, white knight, and black frigate.

Bon voyage fellas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Condor RR in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> Stokkebye 84 in the savinelli straight grain c. Today we leave for a 7 day Mexican cruise. The whole family, parents, brothers and their families and my son. It'll be fun but it's gonna be madness lol.
> 
> I probably won't be able to post smokes but I got black frigate, LBF, ODF, white knight, and black frigate.
> 
> Bon voyage fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a great time


----------



## Fusion

Just got back from my weekly HERF where i smoked 2 bowls of WCC Simply Red, now smoking C&D Bijou in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Mixture 965 in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a MM Cob


----------



## cjmmm47

Penny Farthing in a Chris Morgan Bones Radiator.

I've been following along for a while... recently converted full time piper and import from the cigar side of things. Guess it's time to make an introduction over here 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> Penny Farthing in a Chris Morgan Bones Radiator.
> 
> I've been following along for a while... recently converted full time piper and import from the cigar side of things. Guess it's time to make an introduction over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome from another new convert, I like that Penny Farthing but it smokes very quick for me, think its the way its cut


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> Welcome from another new convert, I like that Penny Farthing but it smokes very quick for me, think its the way its cut


Yeah it's very fine cut, definitely have to mind the cadence on it but if you can manage it it's pretty good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Deception Pass.
First bowl, so not sure what to expect.


----------



## cjmmm47

Stonehenge Flake in a Mr. Brog #51 Amigo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Deception Pass.
> First bowl, so not sure what to expect.
> 
> View attachment 254826


Turns out it is pretty decent.
Kinda tastes like Escudo with a bit of something else added to it.
Guess the front flavor is the Virginia, and the different background flavor is the Oriental.

The tin note almost had a bit of vinegar hiding in the background. Not a vinegar fan, but the hint of it works well with this blend.

This may not become a daily driver for me, but it is good enough to keep near the front of the cupboard.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Been a busy evening.


----------



## ebnash

msmith1986 said:


> Oh my....that is gorgeous! Don't the bowls in those have like a 1" bore? Love them.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


They vary somewhat depending on the batch, but yes, this one has a .95" diameter bowl and a large draft bore. Taking some getting used to, but breaking in nicely. My favorite thing about this pipe, is how well it fits my hand. Very comfortable.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Dunhill Mixture 965 in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


Looks like a very peaceful place to enjoy a smoke! Great pipe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Lee Von Erck,


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Burley Kake in a Stanwell black & white 404 bent Dublin. I love the way this holds with the flat front and rear panels.
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a meer cutty. Trying to get it colored a bit more but I don't think I can compete with the prior owner(s) who had a 110 year head start!


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a part rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Washington Cob,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking a 2001 H. Upmann Churchill.


----------



## ebnash

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Stanwell 11 Amber. Bare Bottle Freshly Berried Strawberry Gose in the glass.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Grasmere in a Washington Cob,
> View attachment 254848


Nathan, how is the Grasmere compared to Coniston, Lakeland taste wise?


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Looks like a very peaceful place to enjoy a smoke! Great pipe


Thanks Erik. One more week of vacation-and this week it will be just me and m'lady!



cjmmm47 said:


> Penny Farthing in a Chris Morgan Bones Radiator.
> 
> I've been following along for a while... recently converted full time piper and import from the cigar side of things. Guess it's time to make an introduction over here


Welcome to the pipe side. Love the radiator! How long does a bowl last in that baby?:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Capstan Blue in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend black acrylic stem and ferrule 320KS author. Working and listening to the Giants-Rockies game.


----------



## Madderduro

fell asleep and missed the fights...rain stopped so I'll smoke some artisans blend in a crown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Nathan, how is the Grasmere compared to Coniston, Lakeland taste wise?


It's a lot more floral, the CCP has a creamy note that I associate with tonquin , this seems to be all floral, almost perfumey.


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> fell asleep and missed the fights...rain stopped so I'll smoke some artisans blend in a crown
> View attachment 254854


I wish I could find Crowns these days made like that. All the Crown pipes I see now look like my 3 year old made them. I have a wide stem and shank Crown medium rustic and I really like it, but it's just a cheap $30 beater pipe.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl is late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Going back to work.


----------



## msmith1986

My experimental aro-english blend in a MM Legend Cob before bed. It is 10% latakia, 10% oriental, 10% perique, 10% gold VA, 10% red VA, 10% stoved black VA, 25% KY burley, 15% black cavendish, all by weight. It's not very strong on nic, but develops more interestingly in the flavor and aroma department the longer it's in the jar. I might add more latakia though, not quite smokey enough with the sweetness of both black tobaccos and nuttiness of the burley.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. I did finish work, though.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Madderduro

boswell imperial english in the nording eyesore


----------



## cjmmm47

Just finished a leftover bowl of Hobbit's Weed in a black matte Big Ben Ranger, and now on to Kramer's Father Dempsey in a Nording orange Sailor










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Piper said:


> Thanks Erik. One more week of vacation-and this week it will be just me and m'lady!
> 
> Welcome to the pipe side. Love the radiator! How long does a bowl last in that baby?:smile2:


Thanks! Not as long as I expected (just got it, so this was the first bowl in it), about 45 minutes, but I didn't quite fill it up, and Penny Farthing burns very fast, so I'm expecting a different blend to last a while longer


----------



## Dran

Yesterday I broke in a new pipe and my new garage with some Haunted Bookshop! So glad the move is over! Thanks for the pipe @Matt_21!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Yesterday I broke in a new pipe and my new garage with some Haunted Bookshop! So glad the move is over! Thanks for the pipe @Matt_21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Awesome spot man! Great view for sitting and enjoying a smoke!


----------



## msmith1986

A rubbed flake of Stokkebye 400 Luxury Navy in a Crown medium rustic.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> Just finished a leftover bowl of Hobbit's Weed in a black matte Big Ben Ranger, and now on to Kramer's Father Dempsey in a Nording orange Sailor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does that little sailor smoke? Hot at all or aluminum sleeve dissipate heat faster? They are very affordable, but I never pulled the trigger on one because my assumptions are usually wrong and wanted to ask someone. I was thinking it would be a good little taster pipe or durable jobsite pipe.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> How does that little sailor smoke? Hot at all or aluminum sleeve dissipate heat faster? They are very affordable, but I never pulled the trigger on one because my assumptions are usually wrong and wanted to ask someone. I was thinking it would be a good little taster pipe or durable jobsite pipe.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's not bad. The aluminum gets a little warm but the plastic on the bottom half stays cooler. It doesn't hold much, so is great for a taster


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching the Braves pre-game show, and getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. This will get interrupted by lunch.


----------



## Fusion

Plum Pudding in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Snacked a little and am now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Working on my review of this blend as I watch the ball game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## cjmmm47

Macbaren PlumCake in a Rossi Vittoria 320










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Running low on this blend now. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> Macbaren PlumCake in a Rossi Vittoria 320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the exact same one and it just might be my favorite. It fits my big hand perfect.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Part way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


So it's a combo of these 2 fine gentleman? That pipe maybe?
















Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilkyJ

Dunhill Elizabethan in a cob, both from @Dran.


----------



## Hickorynut

Sobranie Limited Reserve from the 'mater jar in the Brittania. Smooth boatloads of smoke, no harshness, no bite. Best smoking tobacco I've had this year.

Gonna take a few bowls to master the subtle layers here...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

Dran said:


> Yesterday I broke in a new pipe and my new garage with some Haunted Bookshop! So glad the move is over! Thanks for the pipe @Matt_21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Ah, your home......check......

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and corn on the cob dinner with chocolate covered Krispy Kreme doughnuts for dessert. Now smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Yankees beating on the Red Sox.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having a bowl of Sutliff SV BCA, since it's always clean and not sticky, for a first smoke in this Stanwell 303 beech wood bent billiard. I was on the fence about smoking it, but it turns out it's like all my guns, has to get used. It gets pretty warm, about like my pear root pipes do, but not hateful. I don't notice any flavor difference like I did with the sweetness of the pear Brogs. So far so good, and I'm also curious if it will darken over time.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello old antiquari hawkbill.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> So it's a combo of these 2 fine gentleman? That pipe maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Not that one, but it does look like this one, which I own:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Here's a better look at the Dublin Conrad was smoking on the TV Guide cover:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Here's a better look at the Dublin Conrad was smoking on the TV Guide cover:


Yup, that's pretty awesome. I know you're pretty busy and never post pics, but thanks for sharing those. The cool factor is definitely there with a lot of your pipes and tobacco.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A flake of Old Dark Fired in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. The crazy humidity off and on is oxidizing this one now too. Gotta work on some stems one day soon.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My Aro-English blend in a MM Rob Roy cob before bed. This is the first pipe I ever bought almost 15 years ago. My wife decorated the kernel pattern with a sharpie a year or 2 ago.









Sent from my chair


----------



## ebnash

I spend most my time on the pipe side, so feels fitting to share this here.

So happy I did my 1st bike ride since my ACL replacement surgery 2 months ago. Very simple flat short ride (8 miles), but my knee felt great and I’m looking forward to getting back to my preinjury fitness level.

Unfortunately, also means you’ll see me posting far fewer smokes as my strength and endurance increases. Pipes were crucial to keeping some peace in my mind while I was not able to get out and ride. I’ll continue, but only if my riding is not affected.

Will not keep me from visiting and enjoying all your posts and pictures. It’s always nice to share good news!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Time to snack!


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, that's pretty awesome. I know you're pretty busy and never post pics, but thanks for sharing those. The cool factor is definitely there with a lot of your pipes and tobacco.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Here's a link to some of my collection: https://pipesmokersdens.com/threads/jims-pipe-collection.1779/

I am a terrible photographer, but at least you can see some of the collection.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Here's a link to some of my collection: https://pipesmokersdens.com/threads/jims-pipe-collection.1779/
> 
> I am a terrible photographer, but at least you can see some of the collection.


Wow. Good stuff Jim, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyB

SLF in a Ferndown this morning.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Just had a look at your pipe collection after clicking on the link...Wow, that's all i can say...and wow again!! Such a treat scrolling through them all, so many different types to enjoy looking at and to know they are all smoked is great. I thought I'd try and pick a favourite but couldn't!

This is for JimInks by the way. Not sure if I posted it in the right place!


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work now.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I spend most my time on the pipe side, so feels fitting to share this here.
> 
> So happy I did my 1st bike ride since my ACL replacement surgery 2 months ago. Very simple flat short ride (8 miles), but my knee felt great and I'm looking forward to getting back to my preinjury fitness level.
> 
> Unfortunately, also means you'll see me posting far fewer smokes as my strength and endurance increases. Pipes were crucial to keeping some peace in my mind while I was not able to get out and ride. I'll continue, but only if my riding is not affected.
> 
> Will not keep me from visiting and enjoying all your posts and pictures. It's always nice to share good news!


That's great news Erik. Too bad you were only able to cycle *8 MILES* LOL! It's amazing that orthopedic surgeons can rebuild an ACL from scratch and so happy that because of it you'll be able to do what you love to do.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Starting the morning with a bowl of Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill bruyere pot with "well-loved" vulcanite bit.:wink2:


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Starting the morning with a bowl of Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill bruyere pot with "well-loved" vulcanite bit.:wink2:


Morning? I'm pretty sure you live in the same time-zone as me......

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## cjmmm47

msmith1986 said:


> I have the exact same one and it just might be my favorite. It fits my big hand perfect.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Same here. Definitely one of my favorites but a little too big to clench... I've got a similar shaped Molina Peppino coming today that I think will fit that bill though 

Lunchtime, smoking Danny Kaye blend in a Morgan Bones Arbutus OOM Paul sitting at the park. These Bones smoke really well and are awesome for the price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a grilled ham and cheese sandwich with hand cut fries, and am now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample Revised in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Listening to Mad Dog Russo as I work.


Was gifted some Watch City blends and a Don Warren pipe today. Wow!


----------



## msmith1986

cjmmm47 said:


> Same here. Definitely one of my favorites but a little too big to clench... I've got a similar shaped Molina Peppino coming today that I think will fit that bill though
> 
> Lunchtime, smoking Danny Kaye blend in a Morgan Bones Arbutus OOM Paul sitting at the park. These Bones smoke really well and are awesome for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Molina shorty 122, and it clenches great, it hardly weighs a half ounce.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Morning? I'm pretty sure you live in the same time-zone as me......


Haha. Should have said _ending_ the morning (although it was the first smoke of the day).:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a needed work break.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Took a short nap, and am a quarter of the way through bowl of a new to me Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 straight grain rough top with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Dinner will interrupt this smoke, but so far, I'm having a great experience with this pipe.


----------



## Piper

Cleaned the old meerschaum cutty more thoroughly. Scraped the bowl and removed more ossified tobacco from the heel. Carefully pushed regular gauge pipe cleaners from the the tenon out through the draft hole, dragging out some nasty gunk and opening the airway a tad. The draft hole at the bottom of the bowl is a very tiny slot that sits at the point of an inverted cone. It's easily plugged but can be kept patent with care. Because the rim tilts away from the smoker, you're tempted to slant the stem downwards to level the bowl for lighting. Bad idea—any nasty moisture in the heel of the pipe rolls right into your mouth! Despite the idiosyncrasies, however, it smokes really well. 

Now smoking HH Burley Flake. Tried for an artsy shot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pizza dinner with a banana split for dessert, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Twins game.


----------



## msmith1986

2nd smoke in the Stanwell 303 Beechwood is Sutliff match- Dunhill 965. Good smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Out on the lake all day, did a little fishing but mostly just relaxing with @Rvon, pic of me smoking some WCC Simply red in a Barling Billiard


----------



## tazdvl

Fusion said:


> Out on the lake all day, did a little fishing but mostly just relaxing with @Rvon, pic of me smoking some WCC Simply red in a Barling Billiard


Nice to put a face with the name. Especially after I bored you to tears on the phone before Christmas! Lol

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Fusion

tazdvl said:


> Nice to put a face with the name. Especially after I bored you to tears on the phone before Christmas! Lol
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Think thats one of only 2 pics of me on here, always nice to talk to a fellow puffer


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Grassmere in a now Lakeland dedicated Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> GH Grassmere in a now Lakeland dedicated Falcon


Whatcha think about it?


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to the Braves new bullpen guys blow another game.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Whatcha think about it?


Lol you were certainly right about it being more Lakeland than Coniston, not sure yet, need a few more bowls but not for a few days, also bought the Ennerdale and the Dark plug, what are they like compared to the Coniston and the Grassmere?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Lol you were certainly right about it being more Lakeland than Coniston, not sure yet, need a few more bowls but not for a few days, also bought the Ennerdale and the Dark plug, what are they like compared to the Coniston and the Grassmere?


Ha! That taste has some staying power as well! I can still taste it close to an hour later! 
The Ennerdale is probably just as intense but on the other end of the spectrum, more of the tonquin and less floral. To me the Dark Flake is similar to the SG 1792, the taste is not as intense as the Ennerdale or Grasmere, it's darker and very earthy and both are a nic powerhouse.
I put The CCP somewhere in the middle of the Lakeland scale.
At the moment I like Ennerdale, 1792 and DF more but the Grasmere is growing on me and it's certainly different and interesting.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Think thats one of only 2 pics of me on here, always nice to talk to a fellow puffer


I think there's pics of my ugly mug everywhere, lol. I just posted one earlier today with a cigar too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ha! That taste has some staying power as well! I can still taste it close to an hour later!
> 
> The Ennerdale is probably just as intense but on the other end of the spectrum, more of the tonquin and less floral. To me the Dark Flake is similar to the SG 1792, the taste is not as intense as the Ennerdale or Grasmere, it's darker and very earthy and both are a nic powerhouse.
> 
> I put The CCP somewhere in the middle of the Lakeland scale.
> 
> At the moment I like Ennerdale, 1792 and DF more but the Grasmere is growing on me and it's certainly different and interesting.


You said nic powerhouse. *add to the list 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ha! That taste has some staying power as well! I can still taste it close to an hour later!
> The Ennerdale is probably just as intense but on the other end of the spectrum, more of the tonquin and less floral. To me the Dark Flake is similar to the SG 1792, the taste is not as intense as the Ennerdale or Grasmere, it's darker and very earthy and both are a nic powerhouse.
> I put The CCP somewhere in the middle of the Lakeland scale.
> At the moment I like Ennerdale, 1792 and DF more but the Grasmere is growing on me and it's certainly different and interesting.


You did send me a sample of 1792 and i now have 2 tins, need to re-visit as i dont remember it, must have liked it i did buy some.
Now just recently a few at another place are saying they are getting Lakeland from Cabbies Mix, i dont, do you?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> You did send me a sample of 1792 and i now have 2 tins, need to re-visit as i dont remember it, must have liked it i did buy some.
> Now just recently a few at another place are saying they are getting Lakeland from Cabbies Mix, i dont, do you?


No, I don't either. I did see in Jim's review a footnote where he picked up a hint of it. I think that it's possible that the tobacco itself might ghost, either from being in close proximity to the Lakeland 'sauce' or their might be some residual taste left in the machinery when they run a batch.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> You said nic powerhouse. *add to the list
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Add Happy Brown Boggle, Kendal Kentucky, Dark Birdseye and Black Irish to your list!


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Add Happy Brown Boggle, Kendal Kentucky, Dark Birdseye and Black Irish to your list!


Yes!

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> No, I don't either. I did see in Jim's review a footnote where he picked up a hint of it. I think that it's possible that the tobacco itself might ghost, either from being in close proximity to the Lakeland 'sauce' or their might be some residual taste left in the machinery when they run a batch.


Apparently its made in the same factory as the GH now, could have something to do with it


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff chocolate truffle in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter before bed. Gotta be up at 5 am again so we can get excavating finished an get footings formed up asap.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to the Cards-Dodgers game on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of GLP Cumberland in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now having my last smoke of the day: Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Finally got some head way on this rush Betty and Veronica job.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Almost ready for another day, this will help.
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK Blue in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
Mac Baron Burley Flake, WCC Slices and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake in a Castello Liverpool. Have a great day, all!


----------



## cjmmm47

Edward G Robinson to christen a new Molina Peppino. Pretty good looking little pipe.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a karl erik


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## cjmmm47

Lunch with Danny Kaye in a Morgan Bones Radiator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Tigers-White Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Germain’s 1820 in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

GH Ennerdale Flake in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from lighting up a bowl of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello "Castello" chubby Canadian.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Yorktown for the first smoke in my new Brigham sandblast 23S bent billiard. Both are very nice so far. I just might dedicate this pipe to Burley's, and VA's, and maybe Navy's.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

EGR for the drive home. The last of this can.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample Revised in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Reds-Angels game.


----------



## Scap

Good old standby.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mix in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful T-Bone steak and parmesan cheese rice dinner with a banana split for dessert. Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Braves-Twins game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Briar Fox in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of my open stash of 2013 Capstan Blue in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic stem. Going to work now.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Match- Dunhill Nightcap in a Brog 43 Kentucky. The latakia is not primary in this one, I'm getting a some citrus and a tangy sweetness from the combo of VA and Oriental. Not much spice, but enough to add to the complexity. Very good blend, I'll make sure to keep some around.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Private Stock- Aged Maduro Cavendish in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed. It's a dessert parfait swirl of rich chocolate and vanilla. Very nice to wind down with and enjoy the flavor and aroma.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Samuel Gawith Grousemoor in a Nording Sailor, which is now a dedicated pipe to this blend lol

This was my first bowl of a Lakeland, I think I'll give some others a try.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Grassmere Flake in a Falcon with an Acorn Bowl, today i have had the Coniston, the Ennerdale and now this, for me the Ennerdale is by far the best of the three, loved it, i guess its that Burly that dose it for me, only have the Dark Plug left to taste from my order, going to try that after a big meal one day, i guess its a big nick hit


----------



## JimInks

About a minute or two away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> Samuel Gawith Grousemoor in a Nording Sailor, which is now a dedicated pipe to this blend lol
> 
> This was my first bowl of a Lakeland, I think I'll give some others a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im just getting into the Lakelands though iv never tried the Grousemoor, another to add to the list, dang it never stops


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. Then, sleep time... I hope.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Im just getting into the Lakelands though iv never tried the Grousemoor, another to add to the list, dang it never stops


If you and @cjmmm47 are getting into Lakelands, you might want to try GLP Stonehenge Flake. It's a 2001 collaboration of Greg Pease and John Gawith. It has the subtlest suggestion of perfume that, for me, makes the other components-virginias, burley and perique-really come alive. A better recommendation is that it's a favorite of Nathan's @OneStrangeOne. He can tell us where it fits in the Lakeland sauce spectrum.:smile2:

PS The best recommendation is that @JimInks gives it 4 stars.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a stanwell


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> If you and @*cjmmm47* are getting into Lakelands, you might want to try GLP Stonehenge Flake. It's a 2001 collaboration of Greg Pease and John Gawith. It has the subtlest suggestion of perfume that, for me, makes the other components-virginias, burley and perique-really come alive. A better recommendation is that it's a favorite of Nathan's @*OneStrangeOne*. He can tell us where it fits in the Lakeland sauce spectrum.:smile2:
> 
> PS The best recommendation is that @*JimInks* gives it 4 stars.


I actually looked at that after i saw you smoking it quite a lot, i will give it a try thank you


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo as the thunderclouds are rolling into this area.


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> I actually looked at that after i saw you smoking it quite a lot, i will give it a try thank you


 @Fusion, I've got a tin of Stonehenge Flake as well that I opened and jarred but haven't even smoked yet. If you'd like I would be happy to send you some of it and some of the Grousemoor to try!


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> @*Fusion*, I've got a tin of Stonehenge Flake as well that I opened and jarred but haven't even smoked yet. If you'd like I would be happy to send you some of it and some of the Grousemoor to try!


Sounds good and ill send you some of the GH lakelands to try :grin2: Shoot me your addy


----------



## msmith1986

I'll have to see what I can find next time I stop at Boswells. I have no idea what this lakeland flavor is you guys have been talking about.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty shepard's pie lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watch the Braves-Twins game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice tea and floaty widdle ice bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I'll have to see what I can find next time I stop at Boswells. I have no idea what this lakeland flavor is you guys have been talking about.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


The House of Gawith, 
Samuel Gawith and Gawith Hoggarth, they are headquartered in the Lakeland district of England. The Lakeland essence is there secret recipe's of toppings that they've been using for the last hundred years or so. It's very distinctive and unique.
When you smoke these blends, depending on what company you're in you will either be admired and revered or stoned and shunned.
Descriptors include, perfumey, soapy, floral, incense and grandmas bathroom. There are others but this is a family friendly forum. 
There doesn't seem to be a lot of middle ground with these, sort of a love it or hate it thing, it does seem to bring out some fairly intense and interesting emotions among the hate it crowd!


----------



## Fusion

GH Coniston Cut Plug in a Lakeland Dedicated Falcon with an Acorn bowl, as you can see @msmith1986 im a lover lol, the stuff is growing on me


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. This will get interrupted by dinner.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello collection greatline freeform dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale Flake in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful thick cut pork chops and baked potato dinner with a slice of strawberry cheese cake for dessert. Going to work now with a bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Listening to the Phillies-D-Backs game.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Yorktown in a Brigham 23S.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a hamburger and a peach, and am now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is the last of my stash of D&R Raccoon’s Accent in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some old stuff from the back of the cabinet 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
1792 in a German Pot 
Burley Flake pouched


----------



## ScottyB

Sutliff Virginia Sliced in an old Tinsky blast this morning.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Mixture 965 in a Karl Erik 1/4 bent apple, circa 1985.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this hot and humid day.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Savinelli Fiammata while waiting for some Ennerdale to dry


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a couple of slices of pizza, and am now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Dran

Store blend in a Peterson's p-lip Killearny Bulldog and some sweet tea! Waiting on the lawnmower to get delivered.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Dran said:


> Store blend in a Peterson's p-lip Killearny Bulldog and some sweet tea! Waiting on the lawnmower to get delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


That's a beaut man!


----------



## Fusion

Dran said:


> Store blend in a Peterson's p-lip Killearny Bulldog and some sweet tea! Waiting on the lawnmower to get delivered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


That is a nice Peterson, been looking at them but never pulled the trigger, how you like that p-lip?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Ennerdale Flake in a Falcon


----------



## Dran

Fusion said:


> That is a nice Peterson, been looking at them but never pulled the trigger, how you like that p-lip?


Only had a chance to smoke it a few times, so not fully broken in yet, but the p-lip definitely cuts tongue bite out of the equation!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## UsernameDave

Fusion said:


> GH Ennerdale Flake in a Falcon


That's a pretty cool looking pipe.


----------



## Fusion

Thank you Dave, pretty cheap with swap out extra bowls you can buy

https://www.tobaccopipes.com/falcon-pipes/


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on some Trader Joe's Jumbo Raisin Medley - best durn raisins around - and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea is my drink. Working on a Betty and Veronica story.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a work break for a bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Guy i got this Lee 3 Star Apple from told me he only used it for Aro's so thats what im going to do, start out with some Sutliff Molto Dolce


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Dinner is next.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

1st time trying EGR in a Stanwell black & white 404 bent Dublin. So far so good.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner and am close to finishing this bowl of Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Padron pure semois in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin shape 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin shape 55 pot.


Love those Castello's but just a bit expensive for me lol, they say the Radice is a poor mans Castello, so i bought one lol


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample Revised in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Love those Castello's but just a bit expensive for me lol, they say the Radice is a poor mans Castello, so i bought one lol


Radices are great pipes. I had one I loved, a rind with a faux bamboo shank that I've posted here in the past. It was light as a feather and smoked like a champ. Unfortunately, I broke off the tenon in the mortise and, lacking the skills to fix it, sent it to a brother who does have the skills. Enjoy your new pipe.:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this very early so I can concentrate on work for a while: early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Brigham 23S full-bend billiard. So good I could smoke it all day. This pipe has thin walls so it gets purdy warm.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a MM Legend before bed.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty cheese burger and am a quarter of the way through my last smoke of the day, which is Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Lane Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Regents Flake in a Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
WCC Slices pouched


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> On deck for today,
> Lane Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> GL Pease Regents Flake in a Washington Cob
> SG 1792 in a German Pot
> WCC Slices pouched


Gotta say, I absolutely admire your commitment and effort in setting up daily rotation. 
Me, I have a hard time picking one pipe and one baccy.

Having to pick several would paralyze me. Having to do this daily would render me comatose. 
:vs_laugh:


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Jankjr

Doblone d'Oro










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## RahimZan

Peterson 1865 Mixture.

Don’t forget to bring along a glass of water to your personal smoking zone, Puffers!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Small Batch Sun Bear in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Yesterday we had rolling Thunderstorms all day with high humidity so I thought it appropriate to smoke some Ashton Rainy Day blend. I had t smoked this since I was in Europe and it’s a good one as long as you smoke it slow. In my Rinaldo bent Dublin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty country fried steak and baked beans lunch with a bowl of C&D Small Batch Sun Bear in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Working on a review of this blend as I watch Mad Dog Russo's substitute.


----------



## Fusion

GH Ennerdale Flake in a Falcon with an Acorn Bowl


----------



## Madderduro

first bowl in the dapper olive wood pipe...went with pirate kake due to the familiarity with the blend and I got this pipe to dedicate to lat...well a lot of my pipes serve that purpose lol....first impression is I need more olive wood!!! it most definitely imparts a sweetness that compliments latakia very nicely, burns cooler than I expected and the grain is standing out more after just one bowl...my only gripe is a vulcanite stem...the feel and oxidation of vulcanite is annoying...so that's been oiled...eager to see how the grain changes after ten or so bowls...prefer this over pear wood and a welcome switch up from briar...pleasantly surprised with it


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Watch City Original Crumb Cut in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Packed this one too loosely.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Watching the A's-White Sox game.


----------



## Dran

Smoking my Stanwell bamboo prince with some frog Morton across the pond compliments of @Matt_21!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## the camaro show

Tried 2 new blends today.
Habana daydream which was kinda eh and I thought would be better. 
Lane dark red which I was surprised how good it was.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2002 Germain’s 1820 in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## ebnash

Mac Baren HH Burley Flake in Castello Pot. Really working to get this beast broken in


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> first bowl in the dapper olive wood pipe...went with pirate kake due to the familiarity with the blend and I got this pipe to dedicate to lat...well a lot of my pipes serve that purpose lol....first impression is I need more olive wood!!! it most definitely imparts a sweetness that compliments latakia very nicely, burns cooler than I expected and the grain is standing out more after just one bowl...my only gripe is a vulcanite stem...the feel and oxidation of vulcanite is annoying...so that's been oiled...eager to see how the grain changes after ten or so bowls...prefer this over pear wood and a welcome switch up from briar...pleasantly surprised with it
> View attachment 255384
> View attachment 255384


I was looking at Paykoc, Molina, and Vauen for olive pipes. Never pulled the trigger though. My Stanwell Beechwood smokes pretty good at least. Still want an olive yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Mac Baren HH Burley Flake in Castello Pot. Really working to get this beast broken in


Also smoking HH Burley Flake in a Castello hawkbill. :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Plum Pudding in a Stanwell black & white 404 bent Dublin, this time with the semi-churchwarden stem.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

I have about 15 minutes before dinner is ready, so this short smoke should get me there: D&R Vengeur Silver in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful meatballs and potatoes dinner with a freshly baked peach pie for dessert. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to the Dodgers-D-Backs game.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Barling Billiard


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff match- Dunhill 965 in a Brog 43 Kentucky. This short fat pipe has managed to make it into my rotation almost daily. I never thought I'd use a $20 pipe this much, but it's great.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Was too dark outside for a picture, but just had Squadron Leader in a Chris Morgan Arbutus Bones OOM Paul, and it was probably the most enjoyable bowl I've had yet.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard and a black acrylic stem. This was a lonnnnng and very enjoyable smoke. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I'll probably finish my smoking day with this one.


----------



## Matt_21

ebnash said:


> Mac Baren HH Burley Flake in Castello Pot. Really working to get this beast broken in


Amazing grain on that one!
Beautiful pipe Erik.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot. In this light, the pipe seems to be wearing camouflage.


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot. In this light, the pipe seems to be wearing camouflage.


I love the blast on that one.
Such a cool looking pipe!


----------



## Piper

Matt_21 said:


> I love the blast on that one.
> Such a cool looking pipe!


Thanks Matt. It's actually rusticated not sandblasted. It's essentially a "sea rock" but with a natural finish that's beginning to color like a meerschaum-which is another way of saying it's getting dirty LOL.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Also smoking HH Burley Flake in a Castello hawkbill. :smile2:


...great minds and all


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D's Opening Night in an Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Scap

Good morning, indeed.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## cjmmm47

C&D Sun Bear in a Bones Radiator










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Matt_21

Piper said:


> Thanks Matt. It's actually rusticated not sandblasted. It's essentially a "sea rock" but with a natural finish that's beginning to color like a meerschaum-which is another way of saying it's getting dirty LOL.


Very cool! I had no idea that was done as rustication not blasting.
Teach me more! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Small Batch Sun Bear in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Then, it's lunch time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Briar Fox in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## ebnash

After a morning bicycle ride, I’m settling down with a bowl of freshly popped Dunhill Flake in my Castello. For the time being, this pipe has only ever burned Dunhill Flake.


----------



## ebnash

Matt_21 said:


> Very cool! I had no idea that was done as rustication not blasting.
> Teach me more! :vs_OMG:


Nice little page on Castello Finishes

Castello Pipes - Finishes


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty Philly cheese steak and chips lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Original Crumb Cut in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Lawless Valley.


----------



## MattT

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Briar Fox in an Armentrout Apple,
> 
> View attachment 255498


Love the stem design on that pipe....

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

ebnash said:


> Nice little page on Castello Finishes
> 
> Castello Pipes - Finishes


Thanks Erik.
Going there now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow saddle stem with white swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Had a quick snooze, and finished this bowl of late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## cjmmm47

Molto Dolce in a St Patrick's Day cob










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Rum and Maple local shop blend and some coffee

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## the camaro show

Really enjoying this pipe thing. Thought I’d give another lane baccy a try.
Lane bca


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in a Castello Liverpool.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh in a Castello Liverpool.


Love that pipe Eric


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful skillet parmesan chicken dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Not far from finishing this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Been busy on a business call.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Enjoyed a wonderful skillet parmesan chicken dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Not far from finishing this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Been busy on a business call.


I swear most of the time your food sounds better than the baccy....


----------



## msmith1986

Pig roast today for my buddy's 50th birthday. Finally back home and about to smoke Stokkebye 303 peaches and cream in a Brindisi billiard with a straight saddle stem. A perfect dessert to relax.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Dran

HPS Coffee Break in my 2001 Savineli signature!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Love that pipe Eric


Thank you Sir. It is a pleasure to both hold and smoke!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Next up is SPC Puget Sound in a H.I.S. Italia pot with a slightly bent saddle stem. Good late night smoke.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a armellini


----------



## msmith1986

Layers of Sutliff chocolate truffle and Sutliff SV cherry cavendish in Rossi Vittoria 320.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample Revised in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Madderduro

waking up with rattrays red lion in the buckeye tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Mastro de Paja,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a long time, and I needed a shorter smoke of EGR than usual to get me to lunch time. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching the Braves-Marlins game. Wondering if the Braves' bullpen will choke again? Last night was a total disaster for them.


----------



## cjmmm47

Plum pudding for breakfast in a Morgan Bones Arbutus Oom Paul, followed by C&D Sun Bear in a Stanwell Hans Christian Andersen.

The Plum Pudding is wonderful and definitely one of my favorites. Oom Paul is quickly becoming my favorite pipe shape as well.

Still on the fence with the Sun Bear. It's different.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


I love it when you post that pipe. Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> I love it when you post that pipe. Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, im having a hard time breaking it in, cant get a coating on the bowl and it still burns hot. its the only one i had trouble with


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying this out

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## cjmmm47

A custom blend from @Fusion in a Big Ben Ranger










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> A custom blend from @*Fusion* in a Big Ben Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? could you taste the Cigar leaf?


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lasagna lunch and am now smoking Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work as I listen to the ball game.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in the dedicated Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## Scap

Cerberus in the Peterson.
Zafra in the red Solo cup.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Thank you, im having a hard time breaking it in, cant get a coating on the bowl and it still burns hot. its the only one i had trouble with


When I'm breaking in a new pipe and trying to build Kake I smoke Briar Fox or Carter Hall.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> When I'm breaking in a new pipe and trying to build Kake I smoke Briar Fox or Carter Hall.


Why those Nathan? dont have either lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Why those Nathan? dont have either lol


They will build Kake faster than anything else and it's very neutral, I'll usually do maybe 10 bowls and then 5 or 6 bowls of a straight Virginia, the Virginia burns hotter and helps to 'set' the Kake after that if there's any gurgling I'll do another 10 quarter and third bowls to get some buildup in the heel, from there I'll start wiping out the bowl with a paper towel.
You could use any straight Burley, MB Burley Flake or WCC Slices would probably work well.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> They will build Kake faster than anything else and it's very neutral, I'll usually do maybe 10 bowls and then 5 or 6 bowls of a straight Virginia, the Virginia burns hotter and helps to 'set' the Kake after that if there's any gurgling I'll do another 10 quarter and third bowls to get some buildup in the heel, from there I'll start wiping out the bowl with a paper towel.
> You could use any straight Burley, MB Burley Flake or WCC Slices would probably work well.


I have WCC Slices, ill try that, thank you again


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite stem. Just finished work and the last page of the last issue (#6) of The Golden Pelican mini-series by Archie, too. Took over half a year to get it done, so the least I can do is to take the evening off.


----------



## JimInks

Resting the stiff back with a bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron HH Burley Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful porterhouse steak and baked potato dinner with a slice of peach pie for dessert. Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Phone chatting with one of my oldest and best friends.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful porterhouse steak and baked potato dinner with a slice of peach pie for dessert. Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Phone chatting with one of my oldest and best friends.


magic word....porterhouse, medium rare with chimichurri sauce and asparagus, now i'm hungry :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so we can watch a movie: Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Finally starting my smoking evening with Sutliff match- Dunhill Nightcap in a Brog 43 Kentucky. I only have a few pear pipes, but I seem to smoke this one a lot, best $18 I ever spent, lol.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Now smoking SPC Plum Pudding in a Stanwell Beechwood 303 bent billiard. This is the 2nd smoke in this pipe now, and it is smoking great with this tobacco. A little warmer than briar, but not bad so far. I like it, it's different and a conversation starter.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 Virginia Flake in a Castello 293 aristocratica full bent egg.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Solani 633 Virginia Flake in a Castello 293 aristocratica full bent egg.


David how many Castello pipes do you have? All the ones I see you post are all amazing works of art.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> David how many Castello pipes do you have? All the ones I see you post are all amazing works of art.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Those and his Dunhill's, wow


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Those and his Dunhill's, wow


Yup, no doubt. Who would've guessed both those brands would be worth so much today. They are absolutely amazing, although I love seeing everything posted in this thread.
Just like on the cigar side, I'm usually found posting weird or cheap stuff I've inexplicably acquired somewhere.....lol.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Yup, no doubt. Who would've guessed both those brands would be worth so much today. They are absolutely amazing, although I love seeing everything posted in this thread.
> Just like on the cigar side, I'm usually found posting weird or cheap stuff I've inexplicably acquired somewhere.....lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I have a poor man's Castello supposed to be here Tuesday


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> I have a poor man's Castello supposed to be here Tuesday


what's a poor man's castello?


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> what's a poor man's castello?


A Radice lol


----------



## zcziggy

man...i'm poorer than that, a radice is on the expensive side for my vice's (habits) budget


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> man...i'm poorer than that, a radice is on the expensive side for my vice's (habits) budget


Oh its not a new one, in fact its a 2015 but nice, there is a pic of it in the pipe purchase thread


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## zcziggy

nice looking pipe...something about the volcanoes that makes them stand out


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> David how many Castello pipes do you have? All the ones I see you post are all amazing works of art.





Fusion said:


> Those and his Dunhill's, wow


Thanks gents. I've been collecting pipes for many years. Every now and then I cull the herd but I always seem to end up with more than before LOL.


----------



## zcziggy

notice that @Piper never really answered the questions....:grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

A clean and shine made me want to smoke it more, so I'm having some hot-pressed flake in this Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. Possibly my favorite pipe and I love the way this tobacco tastes and burns perfect. It would be a great all day smoke since it's available in ready-rubbed bulk.
















Sent from the intersection of lucid and insanity


----------



## Fusion

Lane GHL in a Lee 3 Star Apple


----------



## msmith1986

H&H classic burley kake in a Brigham 23S bent billiard.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Marble Kake in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed. A delicious simple VA blend kake, good stuff.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Paddington in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round volcano signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a gold acrylic stem. Have enough for most of a bowl. Watching They Drive By Night starring Raft and Bogie.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished feeding Suzy and Molly, and this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Robert McConnell Black Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic stem. Reading baseball box scores while Suzy and Molly tussle around the den.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Heading out for another round of life,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
HH Burley Flake in a Washington Cob 
D&R Two Timer in a Bariccini Billiard 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
WCC Slices and Two Timer pouched


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I had some breakfast, and now, a bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Orange is my drink. Watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## ebnash

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Stanwell 11. Sorry for the hairy leg ;-)


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron HH Burley Flake in an Armentrout Apple,
> View attachment 255620


Definitely my favorite Burley lately. A close 2nd being Solani ABF. I happen to have open tins of both that are at that perfect moisture level for flavor and smokeability.

Beautiful pipe, Nathan!


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Definitely my favorite Burley lately. A close 2nd being Solani ABF. I happen to have open tins of both that are at that perfect moisture level for flavor and smokeability.
> 
> Beautiful pipe, Nathan!


I've been in a kick of Old Dark Fired and Burley Kake lately. The burley kake is flavored though. My tin of ODF is perfect for smoking right now too.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover Bowl


----------



## cory1984

Lane Limited RLP-6 in the vintage MM Eaton. Finally made it back on here. My father passed away at the end of June, young (he was only 60) and unexpectedly. To be honest it's been a rough couple months. Not looking for sympathy, just want to explain my absence. Being on here is a step back in to normalcy. This bowl is for you Dad...


----------



## Fusion

My Condolences to you and your family


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## the camaro show

Can’t remember if I packed 3 friars or Yorktown but whatever which it’s good.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 MacBaren Acadian Perique in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Maisie movies on TCM.


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> How was it? could you taste the Cigar leaf?


It was very tasty, thank you!  I knew there was something different in there, cigar leaf makes sense. I'm not very good yet at discerning the different types of leaves yet, similar with cigars, but I know what I like when I have it lol I did notice a good amount of latakia though?


----------



## cory1984

Fusion said:


> My Condolences to you and your family


Very much appreciated.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

cory1984 said:


> Lane Limited RLP-6 in the vintage MM Eaton. Finally made it back on here. My father passed away at the end of June, young (he was only 60) and unexpectedly. To be honest it's been a rough couple months. Not looking for sympathy, just want to explain my absence. Being on here is a step back in to normalcy. This bowl is for you Dad...
> View attachment 255678


Condolences on your loss. Yes, sixty is very young. Glad you're back.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Condor RR in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> It was very tasty, thank you!  I knew there was something different in there, cigar leaf makes sense. I'm not very good yet at discerning the different types of leaves yet, similar with cigars, but I know what I like when I have it lol I did notice a good amount of latakia though?


There is some Latakia in there but not a lot, there is also some Perique


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## awk6898

On sale at my local smoke shop. I don't know anything about either as I'm new to the pipe world, but I got both tins for around $10 total. Excited to see how they smoke!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

awk6898 said:


> On sale at my local smoke shop. I don't know anything about either as I'm new to the pipe world, but I got both tins for around $10 total. Excited to see how they smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Even if it's crummy, that's a good deal!
Nice score &#128077;


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog48 and a cup of Kona on a hot afternoon...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cory1984

Piper said:


> Condolences on your loss. Yes, sixty is very young. Glad you're back.


Thank you Piper, it's good to be back!


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke #5 in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

cory1984 said:


> Lane Limited RLP-6 in the vintage MM Eaton. Finally made it back on here. My father passed away at the end of June, young (he was only 60) and unexpectedly. To be honest it's been a rough couple months. Not looking for sympathy, just want to explain my absence. Being on here is a step back in to normalcy. This bowl is for you Dad...
> View attachment 255678


My condolences on your loss brother, and welcome back.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful barbecue chicken and pinto beans dinner. Couldn't decide between a hot fudge sundae or the last of the peach pie for dessert, so I had both! Now, about a third of the way through this bowl of year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## Jankjr

Peretti Cambridge Flake










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Red Sox-Indians game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice 'Bark' twin bore oil cured Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample Revised in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Pirates-Angels game.


----------



## ebnash

cory1984 said:


> Lane Limited RLP-6 in the vintage MM Eaton. Finally made it back on here. My father passed away at the end of June, young (he was only 60) and unexpectedly. To be honest it's been a rough couple months. Not looking for sympathy, just want to explain my absence. Being on here is a step back in to normalcy. This bowl is for you Dad...
> View attachment 255678


Welcome back and prayers go out to you and your family. Glad to hear your finding your way back to some normalcy and hoping you're enjoying your pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Going back to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. I did finish work, though.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Robert McConnell Paddington in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey saddle stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
1792 in a German Pot 
HH Burley Flake and WCC Slices pouched


----------



## ebnash

Solani ABF in a Castello Liverpool. Time for some coffee with this Burley!


----------



## cory1984

ebnash said:


> Welcome back and prayers go out to you and your family. Glad to hear your finding your way back to some normalcy and hoping you're enjoying your pipe.


Thank you sir. I am enjoying my pipe, amazing how such a simple device can be an anchor in an otherwise chaotic world.


----------



## ScottyB

This morning it's Pembroke from @JtAv8tor in a custom drumstick pipe made by Robert Vacher. It's been many moons since I smoked this tobacco and I am enjoying it very much - thanks brother!


----------



## msmith1986

ScottyB said:


> This morning it's Pembroke from @JtAv8tor in a custom drumstick pipe made by Robert Vacher. It's been many moons since I smoked this tobacco and I am enjoying it very much - thanks brother!


Awesome pipe. I bet it smokes even better than it looks.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## restomod

cory1984 said:


> Lane Limited RLP-6 in the vintage MM Eaton. Finally made it back on here. My father passed away at the end of June, young (he was only 60) and unexpectedly. To be honest it's been a rough couple months. Not looking for sympathy, just want to explain my absence. Being on here is a step back in to normalcy. This bowl is for you Dad...
> View attachment 255678


Sorry for your loss, it in no way compares to a father but I lost my Uncle in May that I lived right next door to. Similar, very sudden and he was only 61, we did a lot together in the classic car scene. Been a long summer without him but I am hopeful it will get better. Welcome back!

SPC Narrow Bridge on a Tuesday morning just because I can while on vaca.


----------



## cory1984

restomod said:


> Sorry for your loss, it in no way compares to a father but I lost my Uncle in May that I lived right next door to. Similar, very sudden and he was only 61, we did a lot together in the classic car scene. Been a long summer without him but I am hopeful it will get better. Welcome back!


Thanks restomod, I'm sorry for your loss as well. Each death is unique and leaves behind a void in its own way. I do believe things get better with time even though it may not feel like it at first. We just have to hang in there and hold on to those good memories.


----------



## Fusion

Sun Bear in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata Thank you for the sample @cjmmm47


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo's show, though he's on vacation this week.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled cheese sandwich and m'lady's creamy tomato soup with a couple of scoops of strawberry ice cream for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Black Flake in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Small Batch Sun Bear in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H classic burley kake in a Rossi Vittoria 320 with Dark Knight Meow in between things. Raining again here.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Daily dose of Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover Bowl after lunch


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some nightcap for the evening

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Roanoke in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. I hear thunderstorms moving into our area.


----------



## ScottyB

msmith1986 said:


> Awesome pipe. I bet it smokes even better than it looks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a good smoker. It took a few bowls to get the hickory taste out of it.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Braves and Mets play soon.


----------



## Fusion

A sample of Hobbits Weed from @cjmmm47 in a dedicated to Aro's Lee 3 star Apple


----------



## ebnash

Another half bowl in the Castello 55. Solani ABF. Yet to have an enjoyable smoke in this pipe, yet. It might be going to smoking pipes soon


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pineapple topped pork loin roast with green beans, and mac'n cheese on the side. Dessert was a hot fudge sundae. Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Another half bowl in the Castello 55. Solani ABF. Yet to have an enjoyable smoke in this pipe, yet. It might be going to smoking pipes soon


Whats the problem with it Eric?


----------



## zcziggy

it happens....i enjoyed pipe for a long time and still do, but the majority of the time i rather have a cigar, kind of fill my soul better


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Whats the problem with it Eric?


It just will not behave for me.

You have to puff hard non stop to keep anything lit, which destroys any chance of a tasty smoke. It gurgles, regardless of how dry the tobacco is. I think it's a bad drill and maybe the draught hole is too large. If you tamp, it plugs the hole and won't smoke. If you clear the plug by stirring or running a pipe cleaner, then the next several puffs leave you with a mouth full of ash.

The heel gets unbelievably hot and heats right back up after you set it down to cool.

Castello only guarantees no burnouts for two years. I do have have some reservations about sending it in to smoking pipes because they might be passing on a problematic pipe to someone else.

It's also possible that it just doesn't agree with my smoking style and I've tried smoking different every time. Hoping some short bowls of dry tobacco will build a heel cake. I've never cared about heel cake with any other pipe I've owned and it's annoying to spend time with annoying smokes to try and fix it. Especially since I can only smoke an average of once a day.

If it weren't for the fact that these are quite expensive, I'd just bin it and move on.

Luckily I have several other pipes I truly enjoy.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Another half bowl in the Castello 55. Solani ABF. Yet to have an enjoyable smoke in this pipe, yet. It might be going to smoking pipes soon


Needs some Latakia love. That bowl diameter appears huge.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> It just will not behave for me.
> 
> You have to puff hard non stop to keep anything lit, which destroys any chance of a tasty smoke. It gurgles, regardless of how dry the tobacco is. I think it's a bad drill and maybe the draught hole is too large. If you tamp, it plugs the hole and won't smoke. If you clear the plug by stirring or running a pipe cleaner, then the next several puffs leave you with a mouth full of ash.
> 
> The heel gets unbelievably hot and heats right back up after you set it down to cool.
> 
> Castello only guarantees no burnouts for two years. I do have have some reservations about sending it in to smoking pipes because they might be passing on a problematic pipe to someone else.
> 
> It's also possible that it just doesn't agree with my smoking style and I've tried smoking different every time. Hoping some short bowls of dry tobacco will build a heel cake. I've never cared about heel cake with any other pipe I've owned and it's annoying to spend time with annoying smokes to try and fix it. Especially since I can only smoke an average of once a day.
> 
> If it weren't for the fact that these are quite expensive, I'd just bin it and move on.
> 
> Luckily I have several other pipes I truly enjoy.


Yep, sux when you get a finicky one, the good news is that it can be tamed, the bad news is it might take a while.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> It just will not behave for me.
> 
> You have to puff hard non stop to keep anything lit, which destroys any chance of a tasty smoke. It gurgles, regardless of how dry the tobacco is. I think it's a bad drill and maybe the draught hole is too large. If you tamp, it plugs the hole and won't smoke. If you clear the plug by stirring or running a pipe cleaner, then the next several puffs leave you with a mouth full of ash.
> 
> The heel gets unbelievably hot and heats right back up after you set it down to cool.
> 
> Castello only guarantees no burnouts for two years. I do have have some reservations about sending it in to smoking pipes because they might be passing on a problematic pipe to someone else.
> 
> It's also possible that it just doesn't agree with my smoking style and I've tried smoking different every time. Hoping some short bowls of dry tobacco will build a heel cake. I've never cared about heel cake with any other pipe I've owned and it's annoying to spend time with annoying smokes to try and fix it. Especially since I can only smoke an average of once a day.
> 
> If it weren't for the fact that these are quite expensive, I'd just bin it and move on.
> 
> Luckily I have several other pipes I truly enjoy.


That sucks, i do hope it gets better for you


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in an old favorite smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

@Erik, I feel bad that you can't get your beautiful Castello 55 to smoke well. As @Scap says, it may have to do with the diameter of the bowl. My 55s smoke very well but may have slightly smaller bowls. I don't know. On the other hand, my Castello chubby canadian, which has a a wide bowl, is finicky, and a Sasieni 4 dot that I had with a wide bowl was also hard to figure out. Unless this pipe is really poorly engineered, as Nathan says, you could probably get it to smoke properly. And to add to the frustration, SP will only give you a fraction of the pipe's value! If this is the same pipe you had to have repaired by Mike Myers because of the poorly finished rim, it might really be a dud. Given the problems you've had with this pipe I wonder what Castello or the vendor would be willing to do to make you happy. Personally, I think they should give you a new pipe.


----------



## Piper

Smoking Conniston cut plug in an ancient cut meerschaum.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in an old favorite smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


Another one I'll have to try because you smoke it often enough for me to notice.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

zcziggy said:


> it happens....i enjoyed pipe for a long time and still do, but the majority of the time i rather have a cigar, kind of fill my soul better


I found it depends on my mood or what is going on. Unfortunately for my wallet, I enjoy cigars and pipes equally, lol. But, hopefully those 2 will calm down the nicotine junkie in me eventually....I smoke cigarettes primarily for 20 years now and depending on jobsites or other scenarios I chew plug or loose leaf tobacco.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,
> 
> View attachment 255814


I had my eye on a Nording FH and a Bjarn FH very similar on eBay last month. I got busy and missed the end of the auctions. We'll just say I definitely would've willingly paid what they both went for.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Had a cigar first that was horrible. Went in and grabbed a pipe.

C&D constellation
Not a bad full body English slightly salty and tangy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Shakespeare in a 1980 medium bend black sandblasted silver band Peterson Donegal 805 Bulldog and a black vulcanite p-lip saddle stem. Working and listening to the Pirates-Angels game.


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


I can hear William Conrad's voice. I know his skills best from all of the narration work he did during his career.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> it happens....i enjoyed pipe for a long time and still do, but the majority of the time i rather have a cigar, kind of fill my soul better





msmith1986 said:


> I found it depends on my mood or what is going on. Unfortunately for my wallet, I enjoy cigars and pipes equally, lol. But, hopefully those 2 will calm down the nicotine junkie in me eventually....I smoke cigarettes primarily for 20 years now and depending on jobsites or other scenarios I chew plug or loose leaf tobacco.


I like cigars and pipes too but there are some occasions, like after a great meal, when only a cigar will do. For everyday occasions, however, I've lately been enjoying pipes more. Not every bowl (and not every cigar) is great. Just yesterday Stonehenge Flake, one of my favorites, smoked badly in two different pipes. I can't figure out why ... probably operator error.:serious:


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> Another one I'll have to try because you smoke it often enough for me to notice.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


It's one of the best value VaPers on the market. In fact, I've had more expensive VaPers that were not as good.

Listening this a few minutes early: D&R Raccoon's Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> I like cigars and pipes too but there are some occasions, like after a great meal, when only a cigar will do. For everyday occasions, however, I've lately been enjoying pipes more. Not every bowl (and not every cigar) is great. Just yesterday Stonehenge Flake, one of my favorites, smoked badly in two different pipes. I can't figure out why ... probably operator error.:serious:


I get some funky bowls every now and then too. I been wondering if the humidity has something to do with it? If I get two in a row I'll move on to something else for a while.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> I like cigars and pipes too but there are some occasions, like after a great meal, when only a cigar will do. For everyday occasions, however, I've lately been enjoying pipes more. Not every bowl (and not every cigar) is great. Just yesterday Stonehenge Flake, one of my favorites, smoked badly in two different pipes. I can't figure out why ... probably operator error.:serious:


I think that is usually an indication that you should put it away for a spell and come back to it. I had several bad bowls of Solani ABF a couple months ago and stopped smoking it. The last two have been glorious.


----------



## Fusion

Earlier today i had some Stonehenge that @cjmmm47 sent me, i didnt pick up any "Lakeland" at all so im having another bowl now in a Savinelli Oceano, i did love the first bowl and if this one is as good as the first i will be buying some


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Earlier today i had some Stonehenge that @cjmmm47 sent me, i didnt pick up any "Lakeland" at all so im having another bowl now in a Savinelli Oceano, i did love the first bowl and if this one is as good as the first i will be buying some


Colin, It's been very entertaining watching you go off the deep end during the last few months


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Colin, It's been very entertaining watching you go off the deep end during the last few months


Oh good, I stayed off the radar for once.....lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Colin, It's been very entertaining watching you go off the deep end during the last few months


Lol i do tend to "go all in" on new things, always have and at my age i dont think thats going to change :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Lol i do tend to "go all in" on new things, always have and at my age i dont think thats going to change :grin2:


I've always been that way too. The good/problem is, I've gone all in on a dozen things over the years, so I always have something to keep my ADHD occupied. I've also learned to not combine all of them all at once....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Classic Burley Kake before bed in a late 40's-early 50's George Yale Golden Thorne Rustic Root bent billiard. Gotta be up at 3:30 so I can get to my jobsite to play with the laser and string some stakes before the sun comes up.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. I did finish work for the day, though.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am part way through my last smoke of the day: Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Today’s lineup,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
MB HH Burley Flake and OJK Blue pouched


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a parker


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty country fried steak and mashed potatoes lunch with a bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching the Red Sox-Indians game.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Reds-Nats game.


----------



## Fusion

Well its 101 right now and the forecast is 108 by 4pm (2 more hrs) so this will be my last bowl until tonight, Baileys front Porch in a smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Robert McConnell Black Flake in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of this sample of year 2002 Germain’s 1820 in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Insignia100

Macbaren HH Old Dark Fired out of my Molina bent bulldog. Revisited after several months (was initially intimidated). I can see this quickly becoming a favorite.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Dunny prince.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty pizza dinner with strawberry ice cream for dessert. Half way through this bowl of Watch City Terrapin Station in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabacc Manil Semois Reserve du Patron in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

I had some good smokes on the cruise, cigars and pipes. My first smoke of the cruise was some black frigate in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog, I can't seem to find the pic. 
This was my homage to @sidstavros:LBF in the savinelli pipa. 









Another night, some Old Dark Fired in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog, smoking on deck 3. It was so windy that night that I think the sea smoked more of this pipe than I did.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Why is Haunted Bookshop so good?.....no pic for you!

In Gidget with ice water while doping some late night work....


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke #176 in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Listening to the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover Bowl


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> Why is Haunted Bookshop so good?.....no pic for you!
> 
> In Gidget with ice water while doping some late night work....


Well, I swore I wouldn't be buying anymore tobacco, but so many of have been going on about Haunted Bookshop, that I've snapped and going to place an order.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now about half way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Work's done for the day, and I'm phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog with dark roast Sumatra,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another adventure on the freeway,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a German Pot 
OJK Blue and MB Burley Flake pouched


----------



## ebnash

Finishing up a bowl Solani ABF in my Castello Sea Rock Liverpool. After that, it’s into the gym.


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in a aldo velani


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the bent GBD midnight


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Going to run a few errands, and going along for the ride is Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys Front Porch in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin before it gets way hot again


----------



## JimInks

Back home from the dentist. Half the mouth is numb, the other half is smoking Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching the Dodgers-Marlins game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere Flake in a Falcon with a Dover Bowl


----------



## ebnash

Hilands Pete’s Moss in a Brigham bent dublin


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## ebnash

Madderduro said:


> fox & hound in a aldo velani
> View attachment 255908


Beautiful pipe!


----------



## msmith1986

I'm finally making time to relax here, I've been rolling at 4 a.m. the past few days. I'll leave at 5 a.m. tomorrow, so now I'm having Plum Pudding Special Reserve in a Stanwell black & white 404 front & rear-paneled bent Dublin. 
We've also been catching frogs all week in our ditches and holes, so I set up 2 aquariums for them, instead of backfilling and killing them. The kids love them, but I hope there are no more new ones in the morning when we get there, here there is currently 8 frogs in each of the 2 aquariums, lol.























Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful big burrito dinner, and am now smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## Piper

GH Grasmere Flake in a Castello 55 pot. This stuff is nauseating at the beginning—and I like Conniston, Ennerdale and Stonehenge. It gets better later in the bowl as the cloying geranium flavor fades. I'm afraid I'm ghosting this pipe. I'm going to persevere. Sometimes these blends grow on you and it's highly regarded by many pipers.


----------



## Dran

Hello Piper's! Been crazy busy with move, time to relax with some Telegraph hill in my Charatan XL Dublin!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Hello Piper's! Been crazy busy with move, time to relax with some Telegraph hill in my Charatan XL Dublin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


So.....any culture shock going from Delaware to Arkansas?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff match- Dunhill Nightcap in a Brog 43 Kentucky.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Private Stock Aged Maduro Cavendish in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter before bed. Great blended with Stoved Black VA or by itself.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a short work break as I listen to an early episode of The Great Gildersleeve.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Work is done for the day, and it's time to snack!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a cheeseburger and am now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. I may finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## Dran

Scap said:


> So.....any culture shock going from Massachusetts to Arkansas?


Not for me, it's really similar to the area I grew up in. But my wife is still a little suspicious of everyone's friendliness.

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gonna try again,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Solani 633 in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Dark Flake in a German Pot 
OJK Blue, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Scap

Dran said:


> Not for me, it's really similar to the area I grew up in. But my wife is still a little suspicious of everyone's friendliness.
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


Delaware is a city in AR?


----------



## cory1984

Dran said:


> Not for me, it's really similar to the area I grew up in. But my wife is still a little suspicious of everyone's friendliness.


Tobacco has to be a heck of a lot cheaper down there in AR! ipe:


----------



## the camaro show

Giving some plum pudding a try in this older Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata, should be a little cooler today


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty pizza lunch, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Va/Per #1 sample in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a tasty pizza lunch, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late '50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A bottle of Bubble Up soda is my drink.


Speaking of Mr. Conrad...I just watched "Hudson Hawk" again, with Bruce Willis, Danny Aiello, Andie McDowell, and James Coburn yesterday. William Conrad narrated that movie.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Small Batch Sun Bear in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of the day. Watching one of my favorite Maverick episodes. This one has Clint Eastwood.


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in a Falcon with a Bantam bowl. Just took the pipe out of the box 5 min before taking this pic. About 1/2 through this short bowl and have nothing but good to report. Great little smoker.


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> Speaking of Mr. Conrad...I just watched "Hudson Hawk" again, with Bruce Willis, Danny Aiello, Andie McDowell, and James Coburn yesterday. William Conrad narrated that movie.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


He also narrated Rocky and Bullwinkle, one of my favorite cartoons. He also originated the role of Matt Dillon on radio. If you want to hear a great Matt Dillon, check out these episodes of Gunsmoke. Start with The Cabin episode:

https://archive.org/details/OTRR_Gunsmoke_Singles


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh in a Falcon with a Bantam bowl. Just took the pipe out of the box 5 min before taking this pic. About 1/2 through this short bowl and have nothing but good to report. Great little smoker.


I do love mine and so easy to clean, i make the round filters, just mold a pipe cleaner round a socket and cut with wire cutters


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Off to chat with my neighbor.


----------



## Dran

Old Joe Krantz in the bamboo tinsky!!









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal blend in a Lee 3 Star Apple


----------



## JimInks

Had a quick snooze, and finished a bowl of Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow saddle stem with white swirls.


----------



## Hickorynut

Shandygaff in a MM Legend while putzing around.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> He also narrated Rocky and Bullwinkle, one of my favorite cartoons. He also originated the role of Matt Dillon on radio. If you want to hear a great Matt Dillon, check out these episodes of Gunsmoke. Start with The Cabin episode:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/OTRR_Gunsmoke_Singles


The early radio versions of Dillon and Gunsmoke were the best!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful skillet chicken parmesan and pasta dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now half way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## ebnash

Solani ABF in Castello Liverpool


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Braves bullpen is lousy.


----------



## msmith1986

A good relaxing smoke in a Brindisi straight billiard.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## Fusion

Couple of Escudo coins in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

EGR in a Crown medium rustic slight bend billiard.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## tazdvl

Hickorynut said:


> The early radio versions of Dillon and Gunsmoke were the best!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


My wife gave me a weird look when I started playing the Gunsmoke stream. I'm not sure she remembers what a radio show was like. Lol!

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Work's done and it's time to relax. This old tin was gifted to me by Fish'n'banjo a while back.


----------



## JimInks

Had a light snack and am enjoying my last smoke of the day, which is Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Starting to get to the end of this tub, which was more than ten years old.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Gaslight in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## Piper

GLP Fillmore in a freeform Castello bent dublin.


----------



## Jankjr

Peretti St. James Mixture










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Finally, time enough to allow for a bowl.
Star of the East, because it was on top. Everything else is buried.

Cut the grass a little while ago, and having a blast watching a mockingbird tearing up the katydids.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Father Dempsey in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin, thanks @cjmmm47 i do like this


----------



## ebnash

Just back from a 17 mile bike ride and enjoying a bowl of G.L. Pease Union Square in my new Falcon with a Bantam size Algiers Smooth bowl. 

It’s a welcome foggy cool morning in the mountains after the 100 degree weather this week.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> I do love mine and so easy to clean, i make the round filters, just mold a pipe cleaner round a socket and cut with wire cutters


Colin, I have an interesting experiment for you to try the next time you are smoking your Falcon.

About halfway through the bowl, remove the bowl and chuck the filter.

For me, the draw greatly improved and the flavor intensity of the tobacco was instantly doubled.


----------



## JimInks

Had a quick snooze after lunch, and just finished smoking McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Stuff tastes good, but burns a tad fast. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the Indians-Yankees game. Storming strong outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello 55 sea rock pot. The smoke is being visited by a tiny ghost of Grasmere!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Colin, I have an interesting experiment for you to try the next time you are smoking your Falcon.
> 
> About halfway through the bowl, remove the bowl and chuck the filter.
> 
> For me, the draw greatly improved and the flavor intensity of the tobacco was instantly doubled.


I will try that and report back


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> GLP Westminster in a Castello 55 sea rock pot. The smoke is being visited by a tiny ghost of Grasmere!:smile2:


Time to invest in a Falcon sir :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching the Braves-Dodgers game.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover stem and a filter to start out


----------



## Fusion

Fusion said:


> Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover stem and a filter to start out


Took the filter out as @ebnash suggested and yes, lot more taste, but then i look at the filter and all that tar, where is that going? lol


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Time to invest in a Falcon sir :grin2:


:grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful thick cut pork chops and baked potato dinner with a banana split for dessert. And then, I had a few pieces of chilled cantaloupe. I have about a third of a bowl left of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a smooth quarter bend straight grain dark brown 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant with a wide bowl that recedes to a point at the bottom, with a wood inset as a ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1854 in a Castello bent apple nose warmer. Watching Band of Brothers.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover stem and a filter to start out
> 
> 
> 
> Took the filter out as @ebnash suggested and yes, lot more taste, but then i look at the filter and all that tar, where is that going? lol
Click to expand...

I also noticed that the moisture still condenses in the bottom of the humidome without the pipe cleaner.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this Archie Comics project, and this bowl of GLP Cumberland in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty jazz apple and a giant slice of m'lady's freshly baked raisin bread using Trader Joe's Jumbo Raisin Medley. Now smoking the last of this sample of 2017 Esoterica Peacehaven in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC and a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. Watching Beauty For The Asking starring Lucille Ball.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. For those who may be wondering, age really hasn't changed this blend much. It lost a very small amount of sweetness and is a tad more savory than when it was fresh. Otherwise, the production was consistent from this time until its 2014 cancellation.


----------



## msmith1986

Starting my day with a cup of Columbian and C&D Yorktown in a Brigham 23S bent billiard. This is my dedicated unflavored VA and Burley pipe, and I've thoroughly enjoyed it thus far. I especially like the Yorktown blend, the red and bright combo gives all the citrus and fruit with no BS and it comes not too moist and ready to smoke. Happy Sunday fellas.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a rattray


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> I also noticed that the moisture still condenses in the bottom of the humidome without the pipe cleaner.


My Grabow Viking is almost the same. I've tried with and without the pipe cleaner wrapped in the base. Much better flavor without.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21

Loaded this beautiful ol' Stanwell (bombed to me by an outstanding BOTL) with some 4noggins Thomas' Blend (bombed by another top tier BOTL)
Thank you both David and Steve. Really enjoying this. I haven't picked up a pipe in quite a while.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## ebnash

Solani ABF in a ghosted Brigham Bent Dublin


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Marble Kake in a Stanwell beechwood 303. Another good VA, I could smoke it all day.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch with some cantaloupe for dessert. A third of the way through this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a mid-1970s black rusticated straight Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a green pearl acrylic saddle stem. Have enough open stash left for a smaller bowl. Watching the Braves-Dodgers on this hot and humid day.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum pudding special reserve in a Brog 43 Kentucky with little Miss Luna sitting here being awkward like usual.










Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Barling Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

@cjmmm47 sent me a variety sampler the other day, including a few "lakeland". Later on I'll have to just grab one of my cobs to sacrifice to it. I hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday. Probably going to grab a cigar first though.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed a quick bowl of PS Bullseye Flake in the Peterson this morning.

I really like the flavor profile, the dark dried fruit flavor, pushes all the right buttons.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This was Basil Rathbone's tobacco of choice.


----------



## restomod

West Coast Cigars Medium English compliments of @ebnash. Sorry buddy I am trying to get to all of them but it's been a crazy summer!


----------



## Fusion

Finished the trimming part of my gardening before it got hot, will mow later when it cools off, Ennerdale Flake in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. A very relaxing blend. Too bad more can't be made. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

First one from the samplers @cjmmm47 sent me is Grousmoor. I gave it 10 sec in the nuke before packing to dry a little and maybe lighten the "lakeland essence". I smoked it to the bottom to see what I thought before posting. Definitely VA body and citrus right off the bat. The rest is definitely floral of some sort and difficult to discern because it seems a dozen plants and flowers make up that essence. I'm still trying to figure out the aftertaste even after a cigarette and a glass of sweet tea. Now I know what you guys mean, it's floral and perfumey still on my tongue. Next time I'll have water when I smoke it and see if anything in particular pops out.
Thanks Chris, interesting so far.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> First one from the samplers @*cjmmm47* sent me. I gave it 10 sec in the nuke before packing to dry a little and maybe lighten the "lakeland essence". I smoked it to the bottom to see what I thought before posting. Definitely VA body and citrus right off the bat. The rest is definitely floral of some sort and difficult to discern because it seems a dozen plants and flowers make up that essence. I'm still trying to figure out the aftertaste even after a cigarette and a glass of sweet tea. Now I know what you guys mean, it's floral and perfumey still on my tongue. Next time I'll have water when I smoke it and see if anything in particular pops out.
> Thanks Chris, interesting so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Which one is that? cant quite read it in the pic


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> Which one is that? cant quite read it in the pic


Looks like Grousemoor. My handwriting is turd lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Which one is that? cant quite read it in the pic





cjmmm47 said:


> Looks like Grousemoor. My handwriting is turd lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, Grousmoor

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ah ok, now for me i dont get much Lakeland from Grousmoor, just a hint, Coniston Cut Plug a little more, then Ennerdale where you really get it and lastly Grassmere where it hits you between the eyes lol
I do like them all but Ennerdale is my fav


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Small Batch Sun Bear in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Purple Cow in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata, thank you @cjmmm47 i really like that


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Ah ok, now for me i dont get much Lakeland from Grousmoor, just a hint, Coniston Cut Plug a little more, then Ennerdale where you really get it and lastly Grassmere where it hits you between the eyes lol
> I do like them all but Ennerdale is my fav


I have Grousmoor and Stonehenge to try, don't have any of those other ones. They're still on my list, haven't ordered anything else yet being so busy.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game. Almost time for dinner.


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I have Grousmoor and Stonehenge to try, don't have any of those other ones. They're still on my list, haven't ordered anything else yet being so busy.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM, i dont get any Lakeland at all from the Stonehenge, could be my tastebuds are shot lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Sent you a PM, i dont get any Lakeland at all from the Stonehenge, could be my tastebuds are shot lol


I get just a hint from Stonehenge, just a tease really!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful cheese shrimp and green bean dinner with some cinnamon apple raisin cobbler for dessert. I'm about half way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Sent you a PM, i dont get any Lakeland at all from the Stonehenge, could be my tastebuds are shot lol





OneStrangeOne said:


> I get just a hint from Stonehenge, just a tease really!


The only one I've smoked a lot is Stonehenge but, based on my limited experience with the GH blends, I get approximately the same Lakeland essence from Conniston and Stonehenge, a lot less from Ennerdale and _way_ more from Grasmere.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Elementary with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is snoozin' on a cat nip toy.


----------



## Fusion

Ending the day with about 1/2 bowl of SG FVF in a smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tasty sample of year 2005 Orlik Old English Curve in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Watching a documentary about Annie Oakley.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> C&D Purple Cow in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata, thank you @cjmmm47 i really like that


Chris sent me some too, hopefully I'll try it tomorrow evening.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My aro-english blend in a Rossi Vittoria 320. Off to bed soon, gotta be up in 4 hours.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about President John Tyler, who served from 1841-1845, was born in 1790 and still has two living grand sons.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing my last smoke of the day: P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Been reading baseball box scores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready to take on another Monday,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
Viprati in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Dark Flake in a German Pot 
OJK Blue and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## JohnBrody15

I've got some LBF ready to go in the savinelli Pipa as soon as I can head outside.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys Front Porch in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of D&R Vengeur Silver in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after enjoying three big and tasty egg, country ham and cheese biscuits with hash browns with a bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. Hot and very steamy outside. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Robert McConnell Paddington in a 1970's medium bend big bowl rusticated Sienna colored Savinelli Estella with a pearl grey saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Storming hard outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Flake in a Falcon with a Dover Bowl


----------



## ebnash

Perrettis Boston Slices in a Falcon.


----------



## ScottyB

Fusion said:


> Watch City Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


That's a great looking pipe.


----------



## Fusion

ScottyB said:


> That's a great looking pipe.


Thank you Scotty, i do like it


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke #78 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Had to pick a shorter than usual smoke to get me to dinner time. Besides, I miss smoking this pipe.


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a Brog 43 Kentucky. It feels like that right now, I'll be hitting the hay early tonight.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Castello perla nera nose burner.


So how is that Lakeland wise?


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> So how is that Lakeland wise?


Almost undetectable. Even the chocolate is very subtle. It's a really nice smoke.


----------



## MattT

Breaking in the recently refurbished Savinelli Lolita with some Lane 1-Q









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a Brog 43 Kentucky.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Tapacrap is still showing me everything mixed up and post numbers all over the place. Sorry for the double post, it popped up like I never hit send. Just like my Monday has been.....Ugh.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken cordon bleu and saffron rice dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching My Music on PBS. So many songs from my younger days to hear again.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,







I blame this on David &#128513; @Piper!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking The Country Squire Cherokee in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. Taking the night off of work and phone chatting.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty and big golden delicious apple along with a nice sized slice of m'lady raisin bread. Last smoke of the day is Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Reading baseball box scores while listening to Travelin' Wilburys demos.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece. My 3 weeks vacations in country are over and i returned back in city.










Poul Stanwell Black Diamond.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece. My 3 weeks vacations in country are over and i returned back in city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poul Stanwell Black Diamond.


Welcome back sid.. hope you enjoyed your vacation.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece. My 3 weeks vacations in country are over and i returned back in city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poul Stanwell Black Diamond.


Welcome back Sid!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s lineup,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin,
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob,
GH&Co Dark Flake in a German Pot,
Mac Baron HH Burley Flake and D&R Two Timer pouched,


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, and am half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. Phone chatting with my oldest friend.


----------



## Fusion

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece. My 3 weeks vacations in country are over and i returned back in city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poul Stanwell Black Diamond.


Welcome back Sid, hope you had a nice time


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a armellini


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty pork chop and pinto beans lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Angels-Rangers game.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Got a hair cut this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Barling Billiard


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff match- Dunhill Nightcap in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 to get my short smoking evening going. Crazy thunderstorm here right now.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in the Brog39. Tasty, at a year old now.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Match 965 in the Brog39. Tasty, at a year old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I have a jar of match 965 next to me too, but went with Nightcap for now. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

msmith1986 said:


> I have a jar of match 965 next to me too, but went with Nightcap for now.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I like both the Match versions. I think the Nightcap is a little closer than the 965.....:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Todays dose of Lakeland is Grasmere in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello greatline free form dublin. Ennerdale is rated by some Lakeland smokers as the most heavily sauced. I find the "perfume" barely detectable but it lasts throughout the bowl and what's there adds complexity to the blend. It's also present in the room note and in the aftertaste.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Well, I was in the middle of eating a great Mediterranean dinner cooked by m'lady when the power went out. Finished dinner, and then enjoyed a slice of freshly baked egg custard pie, then took a snooze. Woke up when the power came back on, and I'm now about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Was watching the Braves-Marlins game, but luckily for us, the Fox Sports channel that broadcasts them replays the game, so I'll catch the reply in about three minutes.


----------



## msmith1986

Crown Achievement in a Stanwell black & white 404 bent Dublin. Perfect combo.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Blockade Runner in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now having my last smoke of the day: year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Thank you Gentlemen!










Briar Patch Honey.


----------



## Scap

Sid.Stavros said:


> Thank you Gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briar Patch Honey.


Welcome back!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wednesday’s pipe Smoking adventures,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement bent Dublin 
Mac Baron HH Burley Flake in a Washington Cob with a short forever stem
Samuel Gawith 1792 in an unbranded German bent Pot 
C&D Haunted Bookshop, Chatham Manor and D&R Two Timer pouched


----------



## zcziggy

ahhhhhh....the calmer side of Puff....no drama, must be the pipes


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a karl erik....for those of u unsure about dabbling in latakia imo this would be a good introductory blend


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a karl erik....for those of u unsure about dabbling in latakia imo this would be a good introductory blend
View attachment 256416


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Va/Per Test Sample #1 in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## cory1984

Finally a cool, cloudy morning! Time for some Lane Limited HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Finally got some sleep, and am set to watch the Twins-White Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich and tomato soup lunch. I'm almost half way through this bowl of Watch City Terrapin Station in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s smooth slight bent rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with right and left channel cuts and a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Grousemoor in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Not sure if this will get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves and Marlins game. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful creamy beef pasta casserole dinner with a slice of egg custard pie for dessert. I'm almost half way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## cjmmm47

Been away from the thread a bit, but back at it and breaking in a Chris Morgan Bones Hourglass Poker with some Haunted Bookshop










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Black frigate in the savinelli straight grain c. Summer is just about done










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## cjmmm47

Now some G&H Coniston Cut Plug courtesy of @Fusion in a MM Emerald with bent stem.

To me at least this one had the most floral of the 3 and also the strongest!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Fusion

cjmmm47 said:


> Now some G&H Coniston Cut Plug courtesy of @*Fusion* in a MM Emerald with bent stem.
> 
> To me at least this one had the most floral of the 3 and also the strongest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Funny how we all have a different perspective on the Lakeklands


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Yankees-A's game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Funny how we all have a different perspective on the Lakeklands


Very true! I was chatting with another brother who rates Grasmere very low on the scale, CCP almost at the top and Ennerdale off the charts.
I put Grasmere at the top, Ennerdale and CCP somewhere in the middle, at least of these three.


----------



## cjmmm47

Fusion said:


> Funny how we all have a different perspective on the Lakeklands


that's what makes it fun right? 

I've only had a bowl of each... so opinion may change yet after a few more


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of late '60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.

For Lone Ranger and Glen Campbell fans, this is a must to see:


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on the last of the fresh pineapple, and am now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on some cantaloupe and my last smoke of the day is D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about the workings of the world.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own Cedros Handblended.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed out the door with,
Timm’s London Blend (2000) in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
WCC Slices in a Washington Cob 
GL Pease Stonehenge in a German Pot 
OJK Blue and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm awake and about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Doing some research.


----------



## Fusion

Cabbie's Mixture in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Never got to sleep, but I did enjoy a couple of egg, ham and cheese biscuits along with some hash browns, and cantaloupe. Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. A bottle of Nesbitt's Orange soda is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Very true! I was chatting with another brother who rates Grasmere very low on the scale, CCP almost at the top and Ennerdale off the charts.
> I put Grasmere at the top, Ennerdale and CCP somewhere in the middle, at least of these three.


Definitely for me, the Ennerdale is stronger with the lakeland than the CCP, but both are enjoyable and what I would imagine as being in the middle. The lakeland is there, but not too much. I've yet to smoke anything that is overbearing in the lakeland department. In the sister-in-law department, one of my SIL's is very overbearing......I still lover her though.........


----------



## cjmmm47

Hobbit's Weed in a Big Ben Ranger for lunch










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Plum Cake in a Lee 3 Star Apple, thank you @cjmmm47


----------



## Fusion

Break in time for the M,Addis Bent Brandy, 1/2 bowl of Watch City Slices and i have another 1/2 bowl ready when this one is done and the pipe cools down, i love it already, wasnt sure about the nearly 1" wide stem but it great


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. The thunderstorms have finally died down.

This Saturday at 10:30 pm, I'll be interviewed about old time radio and comic books. Here's the link: http://yesterdayusa.com/?fbclid=IwAR0cOJ7qQexMo_Gj9EXmMXR_QKDA9LkMzHvvjhASc4Q6Csv2lW-6Mw11bhE


----------



## cjmmm47

Breaking in the Peterson Pub pipe with Carter Hall










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Rainier Levant in a MM.
This stuff is amazing. Perfect moisture right after popping the can open. First half of the bowl was consumed while mowing the back yard. Second half is making for a nice after dinner "digestif".


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mediterranean salmon dinner with a slice of egg custard pie dessert. Have one more slice to go. Just past the half way mark on this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Marlins game.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Engine 99 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Conniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer. This is a wonderful blend. I should have known because i see Nathan @OneStrangeOne smoking it a lot. It has the perfect amount of Lakeland essence for me.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this big bowl of Wilke #515 in a 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a long time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## msmith1986

Finally time to smoke before I pass out. C&D Black Frigate in a Rossi Vittoria 320.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Terrapin Station in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta Van Halteren Black and Bright.


----------



## JimInks

Had a good snooze and woke up long enough to feed Suzy and Molly, and have this smoke: 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Friday’s lineup,
PS Proper English (2003) in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK Blue in a Washington Cob with a forever stem 
MB ODF in a German Pot 
WCC Slices, Haunted Bookshop, Chatham Manor and D&R Two Timer pouched


----------



## JimInks

Awake again, and smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. Simply Orange is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan Mix in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty chicken cordon bleu lunch and am now smoking the last of my open stash of year 2015 Peter Heinrichs Curly Block in a straight black sandblasted 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo's guest host.


----------



## cory1984

Some RLP-6 in the vintage MM Eaton. The bowl on this cob feels very light compared to the newer cobs I own. Probably what gives these that "meerschaum" reputation and makes it such a great little smoker!


----------



## Hickorynut

Missouri Meerschaum Great Dane.....in a Great Dane.....still too hot for aros for my tastes....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Happy Brown Bogie in a Barling Billiard, thank you @OneStrangeOne


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Getting a little work done.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got some old dark fired in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog! Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Smoking Conniston Cut Plug in a Dunhill ring billiard. No drying—fold, stuff, light a few times, enjoy. Once lit, it smokes wonderfully. Love this stuff. Just ordered 500g!.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim’s C Blend in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Off to have dinner with old high school friends. Going for the ride is Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Happy Brown Bogie in a Barling Billiard, thank you @OneStrangeOne


&#128077; what did you think about it?


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> &#128077; what did you think about it?


Thats my second bowl from your sample, i didnt dry the first one enough and struggled with it, this one i left it a few hrs and it was just about crispy and much better, not sure ill buy some but i did like it


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Thats my second bowl from your sample, i didnt dry the first one enough and struggled with it, this one i left it a few hrs and it was just about crispy and much better, not sure ill buy some but i did like it


It's different alright! Sometimes I'll use it to amp up something else.


----------



## cjmmm47

Trying out Penzance in a Chris Morgan Bones Oom Paul.

Wow, ok I get it. I really liked Margate, but the Cognac topping added to it in Penzance is really good.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## ebnash

Been waiting all week for this moment. HH Burley Flake in a perfect smoking Castello. It’s windy and I don’t even care


----------



## Scap

Hot damn, two days in a row. Plus two bowls this evening!
I'm on a roll.

Started with a full bowl of Rainier Levant, now chasing it with a pinch of Black House packed with an air gap.


----------



## msmith1986

It's that time again and I'm ready to pass out. H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Had a great time with friends, and I put big hurting on a full rack of ribs plus two sides. Home now and am half way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Navigator in a Lee Von Erck Chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Terrapin Station in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working!


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample Revised in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Bob's Chocolate.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and doing the same with my last smoke of the day, which is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a boswell


----------



## Madderduro

sansepolcro in a boswell


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

45yo Mac Baron Virginia #1 in an Armentrout bent apple,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> 45yo Mac Baron Virginia #1 in an Armentrout bent apple,
> View attachment 256646


Wow! 45yo tobacco: what was that like? How does it compare to the young stuff that's only 10yo LOL?


----------



## Piper

HH Blackhouse (2016), courtesy @OneStrangeOne, in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Madderduro

smoking something called "palace blend" in a medico...all aros taste the same to me know...like crap


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. A bottle of Sprite is my drink on this rainy day.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Potlatch in a Maddis Bent Brandy, thank you @cjmmm47 i do like this one


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Smoking the last bowl of my open tin of HH Burley Flake. This has been the fastest I've finished a tin and is clearly my favorite Burley Blend. I still have to keep thanking @Hickorynut for sending me my 1st tin of this tobacco.

I have more tins in the humidor, but I'm going to work on finishing up more of my opens for the time being. I still have most of a Solani ABF open and I like it almost as much as the HH.

Smoking in one of my Stanwell 11's that is dedicated to Burley.


----------



## ebnash

Madderduro said:


> smoking something called "palace blend" in a medico...all aros taste the same to me know...like crap


I feel the same way. For me, it's a once in a while smoke in the car because I know it does leave smoke stench behind. I usually enjoy the 1st 10-15 minutes and then it's gets gassy and sickening.


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Almost half way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


I've been wondering if when you say "old EGR", this means it is the original before Sutliff created the equivalent?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JohnBrody15

LBF in the Heisenberg.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Barling Billiard


----------



## Jankjr

Fusion said:


> SPC Potlatch in a Maddis Bent Brandy, thank you @cjmmm47 i do like this one


Piper turned me onto this blend. Presses all the right buttons for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Jankjr said:


> Piper turned me onto this blend. Presses all the right buttons for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here on both accounts.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> I've been wondering if when you say "old EGR", this means it is the original before Sutliff created the equivalent?


I wish it was. I'd love to try that version. This tub I'm almost finished smoking is probably about 15 years old. Not sure of the date. I do have a tub and a half of 1960s EGR cellared, but Sutliff made those, too.

A third of the way through this bowl of GLP Cumberland in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Have about a bowl's worth left. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Still raining hard. Watching the Yankees-Dodgers game.

Tonight at 10:30 pm EST, I'll be interviewed about old time radio and comic books. Hope you'll tune in. Here's the link: The new one-stop Yesterday USA Schedule, Player and Homepage


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Madderduro

red lion in a skippy wigwam


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Madderduro

mad fiddler flake in a johs


----------



## Scap

SPC Deception Pass in the Peterson.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful thick cut, lean rib-eye steak, mashed potatoes and green beans dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of 1960s W.F. Monroe Cigar Co. Conway’s Private Blend Pipe Mixture in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Hope to get a mention in on the podcast about the Conrad pipes since he was such a force in Old Time Radio.


----------



## Madderduro

macbaren latakia flake in a stanwell


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Conniston in a Castello greatline dublin.


I think unpure things every time you post a pic of that pipe. ipe:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

No smoke since this morning, been to a Fiesta all day, gona fire up a small bowl of Watch city Simply Red before bed


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Billy Budd in a Stanwell black and white 404 bent Dublin. Finally able to relax....for a day.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting about my podcast.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a cheeseburger and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. I'll likely finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










Skandinavik Sungold in my Whitepipe custom meerschaum.


----------



## Jankjr

Peretti Royal Blend










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Stonehaven (2010) in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my drink. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## Madderduro

its pumpkin beer season WOO HOO!!! dunhill durbar in a savi trevi


----------



## Fusion

Starting off my Birthday with a treat, Dunhill Elizabethan in a Maddis Bent Brandy, this is at least 2 years old as @ADRUNKK gave it to me, dont know how long he had it, thanks Aaron


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of vegetable soup lunch. A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Starting my day with Stokkebye 400 luxury navy flake in a Brigham 23S.










Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

Fusion said:


> Starting off my Birthday with a treat, Dunhill Elizabethan in a Maddis Bent Brandy, this is at least 2 years old as @ADRUNKK gave it to me, dont know how long he had it, thanks Aaron


happy bday!!! hope its a good one


----------



## tazdvl

@JimInks, caught your interview last night. I came in a few minutes late, but enjoyed it. Good points made about how digital artistry and CGI are taking the place of pen and ink cartooning. The new generation doesn't really need any artistic ability any more. It's kind of sad.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## msmith1986

tazdvl said:


> @JimInks, caught your interview last night. I came in a few minutes late, but enjoyed it. Good points made about how digital artistry and CGI are taking the place of pen and ink cartooning. The new generation doesn't really need any artistic ability any more. It's kind of sad.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


I've been so busy I missed it, hopefully I can listen to a recording.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> @*JimInks*, caught your interview last night. I came in a few minutes late, but enjoyed it. Good points made about how digital artistry and CGI are taking the place of pen and ink cartooning. The new generation doesn't really need any artistic ability any more. It's kind of sad.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Glad you liked it. I had fun. And yeah, I agree with your comments, as you know.

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pop culture.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I've been so busy I missed it, hopefully I can listen to a recording.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I'll post a link when I get it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through the last of my stash of GLP Cumberland in a 1979 smooth brown large calabash briar 221-B Baker Street made in Israel with a black vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Flake from a fresh tin courtesy of @Piper.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Ora in an Amorelli straight Grain chimney,


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Dunhill Flake from a fresh tin courtesy of @Piper.


How is the Castello bulldog smoking?


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Dinner was a wonderful sea bass with a baked potato. Had a short snooze in between.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Needed a short smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Earlier WCC simply red from @Fusion in a Crown medium rustic and now EGR in a Brindisi straight billiard.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dunhill Flake from a fresh tin courtesy of @Piper.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Castello bulldog smoking?
Click to expand...

Considering I've only smoked 4-5 bowls, it is doing very well if I do my part. Should probably run a few 1/4 bowls to lay down some carbon in the heel and it will be good to go.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Next up is H&H classic burley kake in a mid-1950's first-patent Grabow Viking.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ending my day with some Plum Pudding in a smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Slices in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Harald Halberg Mature Virginia.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Monday y’all! 
Headed out the door with,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK Blue in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Dark Flake in a German Pot 
Haunted Bookshop, WCC Slices, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hi guys. I have been smoking a few bowls last week but haven’t been on the forum as I spent the better part of last week passing 5 kidney stones and then recovering. Not fun but all seems clear now. 

I enjoyed a bowl of Wilke Gramercy Park in the Charatan round bottom half pot. I guess that’s what I’m calling that style now. It could be a half acorn too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Champagne InHand said:


> Hi guys. I have been smoking a few bowls last week but haven't been on the forum as I spent the better part of last week passing 5 kidney stones and then recovering. Not fun but all seems clear now.
> 
> I enjoyed a bowl of Wilke Gramercy Park in the Charatan round bottom half pot. I guess that's what I'm calling that style now. It could be a half acorn too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch x5 to the 999999999999th power.

Glad to hear you are on the mend.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Scap said:


> Ouch x5 to the 999999999999th power.
> 
> Glad to hear you are on the mend.


Thank brother. Between that and a couple headaches on top I felt quite relegated to the bottom layer of Hell. But like most things, it passed both literally and metaphorically.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Champagne InHand said:


> Thank brother. Between that and a couple headaches on top I felt quite relegated to the bottom layer of Hell. But like most things, it passed both literally and metaphorically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" is true, nice to meet ya Superman!


----------



## cory1984

Lane RLP-6 in the 20th Century "Century Old Briar" 545 dual draft skater pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo's guest host.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren 7 Seas Royal in a Lee Apple


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Champagne InHand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank brother. Between that and a couple headaches on top I felt quite relegated to the bottom layer of Hell. But like most things, it passed both literally and metaphorically.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> If "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" is true, nice to meet ya Superman!
Click to expand...

Except bears.... Bears will kill you


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch and am part way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Back from running a few errands, and while out, smoked a bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Baldo Baldi bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken marsala dinner with a bowl of 1970s Lane Limited Edgeworth Cavendish (Brown) in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. M'lady made a peach pie which is now cooling. I'll have that later.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Taking a very short work break to feed the cats.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm smoking Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Watching Broadway Melody of 1940 starring Fred Astaire.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece, we have sun and 90 °F.










Danske Club Burgundy.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## JimInks

Decided to have another smoke: Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting with an old reprobate about his wicked ways.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s pipe smoking adventures,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co BCF in a MM Carolina Gent 
GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a German Pot 
BCF and HB pouched


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of old Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty chicken and sea shell macaroni in marinara sauce lunch with a bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Terrapin Station in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays 3 Noggins in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze and am now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Barling Billiard, i do like this


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke #78 in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. Watching the Braves-Jays game.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in my Peterson Arklow B58.


----------



## msmith1986

Trying some Ennerdale @Fusion sent my way in a dedicated MM Legend. So far I'm really liking this one. The lakeland essence isn't overpowering, and there's so many subtle flavors going on. Fruits, vanilla, and some floral notes. The base profile is not American but definitely VA. This one seems like a winner so far in my book, thanks Colin!









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful sloppy joes and hand cut fries dinner with a bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. A freshly baked peach pie is cooling, and Ill have some before long.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful sloppy joes and hand cut fries dinner with a bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. A freshly baked peach pie is cooling, and Ill have some before long.


All I heard was pie. Lol


----------



## ebnash

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Rossi 8123 after “Breakfast for Dinner” consisting of Eggs, Sausage, and Homemade Biscuits with Sausage Gravy from scratch.


----------



## Fusion

Proper English in a M.Addis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Baileys Front Porch in a Radice Rind Volcano





Fusion said:


> Proper English in a M.Addis Brandy


The volcano and brandy shapes seem really similar.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> The volcano and brandy shapes seem really similar.


They do, i didnt name them lol


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Sun Bear from @cjmmm47. I read @JimInks review a couple weeks ago and it's spot on, except I'm only picking out about half of what he did. Thanks Chris!









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Puget Sound in a late 50's George Yale Golden Thorne Rustic Root bent billiard.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










John Patton's Moe's Confetti.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready to face another day!
GL Pease Gaslight in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
OJK Blue and GH&Co BCF pouched


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> They do, i didnt name them lol


Lol, it's enough to make you want to wrap your head in duct tape so you don't lose any pieces when it explodes.


----------



## Piper

Drucqueur Levant in a Castello vergin 55 pot with black coffee.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo Navy De Luxe in a GBD


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through the last of this old tub of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Dunno the exact date of the tub for certain, but it was about fifteen years old from what I could tell. A can of the illegally delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Mad Dog Russo is on MLB TV at the top of the hour.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty spaghetti and meatballs lunch with a year 2001 Bolivar Lonesdale.


----------



## Fusion

SG Full Virginia Flake in a part rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Gumby-cr

@OneStrangeOne sent me some tambolaka tobacco a bit ago because I was crazy enough to ask for it. Haven't smoked a pipe in over a month and I'm still afraid of this stuff even though I'm a full/full cigar smoker. What could go wrong? Will be back later to post a review here (if I survive). I've already texted my neighbor to not call 911 if he sees me drooling or passed out on the back porch :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Tambolaka results. Smoked out of a hardwood meer. Tobacco was dried and I tried to break it up as best as I could. Took a bit to get it lit. I'm still a pipe noobie and have many tobacco's to smoke . I picked up burned popcorn, very strong deep tobacco (LFD cigar), and a very light subtle spice. I was probably puffing faster than I should have too because it did hit me about 15 minutes in nicotine wise. Not as bad as I thought it would have but it was noticeable. I have enough left over for one more bowl. I may mix it up with something next time instead of smoking it by itself.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Spent much of the day phone chatting with friends about the pipe world.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Tambolaka results. Smoked out of a hardwood meer. Tobacco was dried and I tried to break it up as best as I could. Took a bit to get it lit. I'm still a pipe noobie and have many tobacco's to smoke . I picked up burned popcorn, very strong deep tobacco (LFD cigar), and a very light subtle spice. I was probably puffing faster than I should have too because it did hit me about 15 minutes in nicotine wise. Not as bad as I thought it would have but it was noticeable. I have enough left over for one more bowl. I may mix it up with something next time instead of smoking it by itself.


Glad you survived! 
The fact that a Viaje fanatic can get a nic buzz off of any pipe tobacco says a lot! A lot of folks do end up using it to amp up other blends.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. Watching the Braves-Jays game.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Castello collection 55 pot with gold and blue ceramic band.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and chicken alfredo dinner with a slice of peach pie for dessert. Close to finishing this bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Ora in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic stem. Working and listening to the rest of the ball game.


----------



## Fusion

Last smoke of the day, Squadron Leader in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing up this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 86 °F










Davidoff Argentina Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thursday’s lineup,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
OJK Blue in a Washington Cob 
BCF in a Carolina Gent 
CCP in a German Pot 
OJK Blue and Deblone d’ Ora pouched


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through his bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Simply Apple is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Off to have lunch with an old friend. Riding with me will be Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Wcc Simply Red in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Grousemoor in a Falcon with a Dover bowl


----------



## JimInks

Back home and smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Astros-Rays game.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in an antique meerschaum cutty.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Scap

GLP Quiet Nights in the pipe that started it all for me.


----------



## Fusion

All the bits and pieces that are left on my paper towel after drying and filling my bowl i put in a bag, so a bowl of bits and pieces in a Barling Billiard oh there are no Lakeland or Aro's in it


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> All the bits and pieces that are left on my paper towel after drying and filling my bowl i put in a bag, so a bowl of bits and pieces in a Barling Billiard oh there are no Lakeland or Aro's in it


I bought a couple of pounds of that...it's call Potlatch. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful honey chicken and Mexican rice dinner with a slice of peach pie for dessert. Now smoking Wilke #78 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello nose warmer.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Took the estate Peterson system pipe for it's maiden voyage with some golden glow. Not bad but definitely a different experience in the way it feels.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple minutes early: Esoterica Dunbar in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Working and listening to the Dodgers-D-Backs game.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in my Hilson Vintage Dublin 515. Watching NYPD Blue reruns. Love Andy Sipowicz.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a year 2001 Bolivar corona. Work is done for the night, according to my back.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece.










Sutliff Private Stock Roma Vita.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Doblone d’ Ora in a Washington Cob 
OJK in a MM Carolina Gent 
BCF and WCC Slices pouched


----------



## Madderduro

glp sextant in a armellini


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## cory1984

Starting off the three day weekend right with some Lane Limited HGL in the Crown Manola Sandblasted 604 Scoop


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty country fried steak and beans lunch, and am now smoking The Country Squire Cherokee in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. A bottle of Mountain Dew made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a 2001 smooth full bend St. Patrick's Day Peterson 03 with a silver band and black vulcanite fish tail stem. Doing a little work.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in an Altinok meer. I would make this my Lakeland pipe, except I like those blends so much I'd end up smoking only this pipe. Luckily, I view the Lakeland blends as Caspers not poltergeists.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Cubs-Brewers game.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.

Today makes seven years since I joined the pipe forums!


----------



## Scap

Squadron Leader in my new St. Claude pot


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Comptons York Full Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

White Knight is the Savinelli pipa with some ice water and a touch of lemonade.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Congrats on the 7 years @JimInks


----------



## Gumby-cr

Haunted Bookshop tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze and am now smoking MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-White Sox game.


----------



## Fusion

MM Great Dane in a Savinelli Fiammata thank you @Bigjohn


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Running low on this blend now, but I needed a short smoke before dinner.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Breaking in the Missouri Meerschaum I got today with some Erinmore Flake. Still working on the “sipping” technique, but a tasty smoke regardless.


----------



## Scap

greypilgrim76 said:


> Breaking in the Missouri Meerschaum I got today with some Erinmore Flake. Still working on the "sipping" technique, but a tasty smoke regardless.


I notice your ferrule is rusted. Both of my cobs with the stained finish had rusty ferrules.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale Flake in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful scallops and mashed potatoes dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. Part way through this bowl of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Scap said:


> I notice your ferrule is rusted. Both of my cobs with the stained finish had rusty ferrules.


Yep, I noticed that too. It doesn't seem to cause any issues, so I just chalk it up to being "rustic."


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Congrats on the 7 years @*JimInks*


Thanks, man!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some Bobs Chocolate flake in the legend cob. With some goslings ginger beer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Doing some work as I listen to the Red Sox-Angels game.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. The Angels-Red Sox is tied in the 11th inning. Suzy doesn't care. She's hungry.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. Going to clean some dishes and feed Suzy and Molly, both of whom have done a bit of snoozin' this morning.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A can of the very delicious Hansen's Mandarin Lime soda made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout bent Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Writing out premises for a story line.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays 3 Noggins in a Barling Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. This will be interrupted by lunch. Watching the Yankees-A's game.


----------



## Madderduro

spc rainier levant in a big ben bora


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill 3 yr matured virginia in a dr grabow omega


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a paykoc...every time I smoke this blend its just pure joy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Solani ABF in a Stanwell 11 after a great mountain bike ride.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Mets-Phillies game.


----------



## msmith1986

Finally a few hours not running. C&D Yorktown in a H.I.S. Italia pot.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Aged Maduro Cavendish in a Crown medium rustic.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JohnBrody15

Star of the East in the savinelli Saint Nick. Listening to the Ron Burgundy pod cast.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Watching the Braves-White Sox game.


----------



## Piper

GLP Sextant in a Castello great line freeform fluted dublin. Latakia orientalss and a touch of dark fired Kentucky. A nice change from Lakeland.


----------



## ebnash

Dunhill Flake in a Castello Bulldog

Notorious POG from Stone Brewing is my drink


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in the older than me, by at least a decade, Charatan.

Red Solo cup with a generous pour of Knob Creek 120proof

My my my, this pipe is smoking amazing.and I've only had a sip of the bourbon.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to a late dinner.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to a late dinner.


 @JimInks
How do you remember these details on all of your pipes?
Do you have a cheat sheet? Eidetic memory? Superhuman powers?

Mere mortals wish to know your secret.

Also, you must have an iron gut. If I eat after 6pm, I'm miserable for the whole night.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Took another pass at breaking in my new MM cob tonight, this time with some Mac Baren 7 Seas. I’d never had this tobacco before, and it was really good. Also, the MM smokes much better without the paper filter. 🙂


----------



## Scap

greypilgrim76 said:


> Took another pass at breaking in my new MM cob tonight, this time with some Mac Baren 7 Seas. I'd never had this tobacco before, and it was really good. Also, the MM smokes much better without the paper filter. &#128578;


I've always tossed mine before the first bowl. 
Glad to see some corn cob love on here. I def love mine


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful porterhouse steak and hand cut fries dinner with a hot fudge sundae for dessert. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> @*JimInks*
> How do you remember these details on all of your pipes?
> Do you have a cheat sheet? Eidetic memory? Superhuman powers?
> 
> Mere mortals wish to know your secret.
> 
> Also, you must have an iron gut. If I eat after 6pm, I'm miserable for the whole night.


I'm usually awake until 5 am, so I have eat some time, man!!!:grin2:

In the days when money was scarce and I was paying for my college education (I have two degrees), I had to keep close track of all of my expenses, and buying pipes was a luxury much of the time, so the experiences stick in my mind. I remember how much I paid for all my pipes, and where and when I bought them. My cheat sheet is having an RTF file so I don't have retype all the time. That would be a real pain, and being lazy, I take the easy way out.:smile2:


----------



## msmith1986

Packing up some H&H burley kake in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710. Always the perfect combo.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> I'm usually awake until 5 am, so I have eat some time, man!!!:grin2:
> 
> In the days when money was scarce and I was paying for my college education (I have two degrees), I had to keep close track of all of my expenses, and buying pipes was a luxury much of the time, so the experiences stick in my mind. I remember how much I paid for all my pipes, and where and when I bought them. My cheat sheet is having an RTF file so I don't have retype all the time. That would be a real pain, and being lazy, I take the easy way out.:smile2:


I'm up at 5am, so no wonder our ideas of late are so far out of sync...lol

Brilliance isn't lazy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

Hobbit's Weed from @cjmmm47 in a Brindisi billiard. Thanks Chris, I'm liking it so far.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Did a light snacking, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## ebnash

3 fingers of Woodford convinces me to have another smoke. Wessex Gold Brick in a Stanwell Amber. This tobacco is so well rounded for a Virginia. I found this tobacco in a local shop who had no idea how long it had been there. 100g brick will last me a while. So smooth.


----------



## JimInks

Probably my last smoke of the day: Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Work's done and I'm phone chatting again abut stuff.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Skandinavik Vanilla.


pipe is nice.....but look at that espresso and pastry!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> 3 fingers of Woodford convinces me to have another smoke. Wessex Gold Brick in a Stanwell Amber. This tobacco is so well rounded for a Virginia. I found this tobacco in a local shop who had no idea how long it had been there. 100g brick will last me a while. So smooth.


Three fingers can be quite the motivator.


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a olive wood dapper


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

Some of my English blend #2 before I get ready to head out. The girls want to climb around at Devil's Den in Gettysburg while I'm checking on my jobsite up the mountain. Happy Sunday gentlemen.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

1st bowl from a fresh tin of MacBaren HH Burley Flake. I had originally decided to wait and finish off some other open tins, but life is too short not to just smoke your favorite when you want it. This has also become my favorite pipe for this blend. Castello Liverpool and Nespresso Intenso coffee.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Gumby-cr

Shortly I will be trying some SG Bob's Chocolate Flake in a rarely smoked Peterson :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed three tasty Sloppy Joes, and am now smoking Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Yankees-A's game.


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Star of the East in my St Claude Pot.
Man, these short and wide bowls are a match made in heaven with a Lat heavy blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Virginia/Oriental in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Sun Bear in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and phone chatting, and am now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Getting set to watch the Braves-White Sox game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> 3 fingers of Woodford convinces me to have another smoke. Wessex Gold Brick in a Stanwell Amber. This tobacco is so well rounded for a Virginia. I found this tobacco in a local shop who had no idea how long it had been there. 100g brick will last me a while. So smooth.


VAs and Burleys are my weakness, I can't get enough, lol. That Stanwell is very nice too, I bet it smokes good.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 Cabbies Mixture in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Daily dose of Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding in a stained cob with rusty ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and mashed potatoes dinner with a bowl of Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Watching the Mets-Phillies game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Last smoke of the day, FVF in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










McClelland Yenidje Supreme.



zcziggy said:


> pipe is nice.....but look at that espresso and pastry!!!!!!!!


Thank you sir! The pipe is Greek, the pastry is home-made and the coffee was Greek [boiled].


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McClelland Yenidje Supreme.
> 
> Thank you sir! The pipe is Greek, the pastry is home-made and the coffee was Greek [boiled].


nothing like Greek pastries and coffee...that Komboloi is interesting


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug on a rainy Labor Day.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my drink.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Coniston Cut Plug on a rainy Labor Day.


I just messed up. Leaned over to show my wife that pipe, and all she saw was your fireplace. :vs_mad:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. This smoke will be interrupted by lunch. Waiting for the Braves-Jays game to start.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Watch City Simply Red in a Cellini Bulldog


That simply red you sent me is a good all day smoke, I think I'll be ordering a few ounces of it soon.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Coniston Cut Plug on a rainy Labor Day.


A little drizzle here in PA earlier, but now it's muggy and full sun 78°.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

H&H 10 to Midnight in a Brog 43 Kentucky before bed last night.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> That simply red you sent me is a good all day smoke, I think I'll be ordering a few ounces of it soon.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yea its a great anytime smoke, happy you liked it


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Yea its a great anytime smoke, happy you liked it


Happy you turned me on to it. Very much appreciated. I need some time to get into those Lakelands yet, the few I tried from you and Chris so far were good. I liked the Ennerdale, excited to try the others.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty pepperoni pizza, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Virginia/Oriental in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice tea and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Yankees-Rangers game.


----------



## msmith1986

One of my favorites in a Stanwell black and white 404. Tapacrap won't upload normally do I have to select attachment and it loads sideways. Junk.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## greypilgrim76

Tonight I’m trying my first bowl of Cult Blood Red Moon paired with a nice Oregon Pinot. So far, this tobacco surpasses my already high expectations!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Still smoking Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in my Peterson Racing Green 338 full bent Fishtail.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> I just messed up. Leaned over to show my wife that pipe, and all she saw was your fireplace. :vs_mad:


Haha. If it's any consolation, tell her it's a gas fireplace.:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Haha. If it's any consolation, tell her it's a gas fireplace.:smile2:


Haha, that's the best kind. Easy to light and no need to cart wood in from outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Next on deck is Hearth and Home's Marble Kake in a Brigham 23S and another Kershaw for you knife guys.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Mongolian beef and rice dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed smoke, thanks Colin @Fusion. It burns very well as is and I'm liking it so far.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poschl Exclusiv Cavendish.



zcziggy said:


> nothing like Greek pastries and coffee...that Komboloi is interesting


Thank you for your kindly comment, have you ever been in Greece for vacations?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s lineup,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
SG Navy Flake in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co BCF in a MM Carolina Gent 
MB ODF in a German Pot


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Poschl Exclusiv Cavendish.
> 
> Thank you for your kindly comment, have you ever been in Greece for vacations?


No, but Mykonos, Santorini and Athens are on my bucket list.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran,
> View attachment 257486


So Nathan, is this now your official non-work Lakeland pipe?:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day early with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Orange is my drink. Been reading about the murder of Dorothy Kilgallen, famous reporter and panelist on What's My Line?. She apparently knew too much to live about the murder of President Kennedy.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty honey chicken lunch, and am now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke High Hat in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV black & gold in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple nosewarmer.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> So Nathan, is this now your official non-work Lakeland pipe?:smile2:


Yeah, it's official!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching the Braves-Jays game.


----------



## msmith1986

Mac Baren plumb cake from @cjmmm47 in a Brog 316 Dublin. Thanks Chris.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GLP Stonehenge in a GBD Bent Dublin


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## msmith1986

EGR in a mid-1950's Danco straight acorn and some fresh Pennsyltucky sweet tea, made with my rum of course.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> EGR in a mid-1950's Danco straight acorn and some fresh Pennsyltucky sweet tea, made with my rum of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Dude, you make rum???
How friggin cool is that!!!


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Dude, you make rum???
> 
> How friggin cool is that!!!


I did for a while, but not at the moment. My partner stole my distillery and is still using my name even though I own the trademark to my name. There is a lengthy expensive lawsuit going on at the moment ....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat loaf, mashed potatoes and green beans dinner with one of m'lady's home made strawberry swirl popsicles for dessert. I'm a couple minutes away from smoking FVF in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> I did for a while, but not at the moment. My partner stole my distillery and is still using my name even though I own the trademark to my name. There is a lengthy expensive lawsuit going on at the moment ....
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Ouch, sorry to hear that.


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that.


Eh, minor setback. Greed is amazing.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in an Il Duca Apple,
> View attachment 257568


Was just looking at that blend, how is it?


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fellas who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 303 peaches & cream in a mid-50's first-patent Grabow Viking with acorn bowl. Yup, the very one that led to the lawsuit with Falcon.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in a Peterson Standard System Smooth 303. My first pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 85 °F.










Stanwell Kir & Apple.



zcziggy said:


> No, but Mykonos, Santorini and Athens are on my bucket list.


Mykonos is very expensive and very ''modern'' place, it's not for family vacations. Santorini and Athens are OK.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Was just looking at that blend, how is it?


I like it a lot, probably a top five blend for me. It's got a lot of complexity happening but it's not overwhelming, has a hint of the Lakeland Essence that plays very well with the Burley and surprisingly the Perique. It very smooth, creamy and easy to smoke.
Mr Pease, AKA 'The Dark Lord' has quite a few blends I like and IMO this is one of the better ones. :vs_cool:


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like it a lot, probably a top five blend for me. It's got a lot of complexity happening but it's not overwhelming, has a hint of the Lakeland Essence that plays very well with the Burley and surprisingly the Perique. It very smooth, creamy and easy to smoke.
> Mr Pease, AKA 'The Dark Lord' has quite a few blends I like and IMO this is one of the better ones. :vs_cool:


Thanks, I've been impressed with GLP's blends too. Have to add this one to my next order.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded up for another day!
GL Pease Gaslight in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D OJK in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co BCF in a Carolina Gent 
GH&Co CCP in a German Pot 
WCC Slices pouched


----------



## Champagne InHand

Cool stormy morning today. I had 965 in the Northern Briars bent bulldog. 965 is/was so tasty. I’ll miss it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a savi


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a bc


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Fusion

Molto Dolce in an Aro dedicated Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Back home after running errands, and am almost finished smoking Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata, this Marlin Flake is quickly becoming a fav


----------



## MarshWheeling

War Horse Ready Cut in a Lorenzetti Bent Billiard Sandblast.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Had an old friend come over, and we each enjoyed a creamy chicken penne pasta dinner along with a bowl of freshly made chocolate pudding. Had a delicious bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Then, a long snooze.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Full Virginia Flake in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Time to feed the cats and hit the sack.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Brookfield Black Vanilla.


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a armellini


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> HH Burley Flake in a Baldi bent apple.


David,
Your fan creates some great smoke effect pictures! Keep them coming. Oh, and that is a very handsome pipe, as all of yours seem to be!


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty terriyaki beef lunch, and am now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample #2 in a 1987 Peterson first series Sherlock Holmes full bend with a silver band with a black vulcanite tapered stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample #2 in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching the Reds-Phillies game and cleaning some pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> David,
> Your fan creates some great smoke effect pictures! Keep them coming. Oh, and that is a very handsome pipe, as all of yours seem to be!


Thanks Erik. I have a similar issue with this pipe that you do, or did, with your Castello 55. It's beautifully constructed but smokes harsh-the flavors are hard to detect and although it doesn't bite the smoke is ashy. I'm trying to break it in by smoking to the bottom but it's a bit of a chore. One problem for me is that the bowl is large and I tend to fill it. In future, I'm going to fill it part way. Interestingly, I don't have this issue with every pipe, even the large ones.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> GLP Chelsea Morning in a Radice Rind Volcano


The Radice is beautiful but that leather pipe rest-wow!:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Condor RR in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> The Radice is beautiful but that leather pipe rest-wow!:wink2:


Thank you, one exactly the same is the prize in the comp, not the pipe :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Peretti d9507 in the Peterson. Welcome 2019 nfl season. We missed you.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greypilgrim76

Smoking some Cult Abacus in my Calabresi pipe (newly and expertly restored [email protected]), paired with an Oregon pinot noir.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Old Shenandoah Barrel 76 in a Stanwell Vario 29 half smooth half sandblast.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Scap

Concerto is playing a waltz on my palate. Sat a bowls worth out for almost 2 hrs. It got good and crunchy, loaded it in the pot and it's tooting my horn.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and hash browns dinner, and am a third of the way through this bowl of FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover bowl


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Concerto is playing a waltz on my palate. Sat a bowls worth out for almost 2 hrs. It got good and crunchy, loaded it in the pot and it's tooting my horn.
> 
> View attachment 257706


Just about at the bottom of the bowl, man this stuff is tasty. Totally digging the pot for lat blends.


----------



## msmith1986

Burley Kake in a H.I.S. Italia pot with a 1/4 bent saddle stem.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample #2 in a 2003 black sandblasted medium bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant blowfish with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Barbados Plantation in the Big Ben Tattoo pipe. One of those great still nights where your smoke just hangs in the air...


----------



## Fusion

cory1984 said:


> Sutliff Barbados Plantation in the Big Ben Tattoo pipe. One of those great still nights where your smoke just hangs in the air...
> View attachment 257726


You just reminded me about that tobacco, put some out to dry overnight and ill have some tomorrow


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










Stanwell Honey & Caramel.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample #2 in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a buckeye tomato


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes way from smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a stanwell


----------



## cory1984

CB Gold in the MM Morgan. Happy Friday guys!!


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a aldo velani


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin earlier followed by a bowl of Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran and now Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Home after running a few errands. Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Have enough for one more bowl. A glass of ice tea and bergs is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Beautiful pipe


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Barbados Plantation in a Lee Apple


----------



## Hickorynut

Aged Sobranie from the mater jar in Varese..a little disappointed in my knock off IMCorona as it is leaking butane now....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane 1-Q in a Nording Smooth Grain Finish Apple Churchwarden


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Dunhill root apple. Was hoping to get outside for a stogie but it's drizzly, windy and chilly. A cozy pipe is just the thing for that kind of afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Plum Pudding in a Cob with a new forever stem, didnt really like the cob but Nathan suggested a new stem and he was spot on, thank you @OneStrangeOne :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

White knight in the trusty ol' savinelli pipa, and some crisp, delicious Goslings ginger beer. Happy Friday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Wilke Royal Scot in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a tapered black acrylic stem. Dinner is next! Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## Scap

Hope it doesn't give me too much grief, I didn't have a chance to let it dry out, and it was feeling very wet.

So far, burning nice, but the breeze is likely helping.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful bowl of Irish Stew with a slice of chocolate chess pie for dessert. Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Got almost to the bottom of the bowl of Deception Pass.
Decided it was too much work to keep relighting the little bit left, so I dumped it and loaded half a bowl of Star of the East.

Immediately greeted with dried pine needles and creosote. I'm in heaven!!!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Gave Molly a little play time in-between getting work done and listening to the ball game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a cross cut Radice Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #1 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


Going to take one of my occasional forum breaks to attend to business this weekend. See you folks in a few days.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth & Home Trout Stream.


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill navy rolls in a bc astral


----------



## cjmmm47

Blood Red Moon in a Rossi 320 on a beautiful morning as Lincoln watches on...










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

peterson 1865 in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

kajun kake in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## cjmmm47

Ashton Consummate Gentleman in an Emerald Cob... Have had this jarred up for about a year and never tried it. It's not bad... Good medium English










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Madderduro

boswells imperial english in a calabash


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a brog 48


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Fusion

SG Full Virginia Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## MattT

Mid day smoke watching UM escape impending doom vs Army.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a MM Cob
Happy Birthday Nathan @*OneStrangeOne* :vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Dunny root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Radice Bark Oil Cured Twin bore Billiard,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










Mac Baren Classic Loose Cut.


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a armellini


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HH Burley Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

MM Great Dane in a Lee Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## ebnash

Smoking a half bowl of HH Burley Flake in my ornery Castello 55. Much of more of this and it’s off to the glue factory.


----------



## ebnash

The other half bowl in my Castello Liverpool.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Castello hawkbill.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Barling


----------



## JohnBrody15

Star of the East in the savinelli straight grain c and a Kentucky mule. Go chargers!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Comoy's Cask No. 4 in a Peterson Standard B58 Darwin Rusticated


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Retired but not forgotten.










I am smoking 4noggins Catamount in a Stanwell, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Fusion

WCC Va/Per sample in a part rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this very hot and humid day. Taking a long, well deserved break for now.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Marlin Flake in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Ora in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of year 2007 Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful lasagna dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. I'll finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The view from the Cafe.










I am smoking Samuel Gawith BC in a Stanwell, double espresso beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> The view from the Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Samuel Gawith BC in a Stanwell, double espresso beside me.


Nice!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG FVF from 2014 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Sierra Mist is my drink.


----------



## Madderduro

spc rainier levant in a yello bole


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Marlin Flake in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## the camaro show

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in a Castello hawkbill.


How was this blend?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. This will get me to dinner time. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Ora in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful porter house steak and green beans dinner with a bowl of FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

White knight in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hearth and Home Fusiliers Ration in a Peterson Standard System 305 Rustic Calabash. Anyone else looking forward to The Irishman coming soon on Netflix?


----------



## ebnash

Another half bowl of HH Burley Flake in the Castello 55. Thank you @Piper

Your recent post about smoking half bowls reminded me not to give up on this smoker. Loading ultra dry half bowls and building a nice bed in the heel. Hopefully this will help the performance of this pipe.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

the camaro show said:


> How was this blend?


Abingdon is a very rich, satisfying Balkan. You can really taste the Turkish/orientals. It ads a meaty, umami taste that the balances the latakia. It burns really well and stays tasty right to the bottom of the bowl. I really like it. I don't know why I don't smoke it more often.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello aristocratic greatline bent dublin. I wanted to see how Union Sq would taste in this pipe compared to the the Dunny cumberland bent bulldog I smoked it in yesterday. The tobacco was prepared and packed the same way but tasted better in this pipe than the Dunny. Some pipes just don't smoke straight virginias as well as others. Pretty good but, personally, I find Solani to be tastier and mellower than Union Square. YMMV of course.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Slices in an old medium bend grain etched Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Phone chatting about my friend's addiction to yakking about as much as I do about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. The Cubs and Padres are tied 8-8 in the 10th.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through my last smoke of the day: year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake in a Golden Gate, double Greek coffee on side.


----------



## Piper

HU Zulu, courtesy I believe from @huffer33 (2 yr ago) in a Castello greatline freeform dublin.


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a aldo velani


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Sterling in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Simply Orange is my drink. A new Betty and Veronica story just arrived, so I'll be busy for a few days.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this pouch of Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Simply Red in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Listening to Mad Dog Russo as I work.


----------



## Gumby-cr

JimInks said:


> Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink. Listening to Mad Dog Russo as I work.


I guess I should eat something. Your posts always make me hungry :vs_laugh: Just came back from the comic shop and browsed a few new issues of the Archie comic. You weren't kidding when you said things are very different compared to how they were back in the day.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Taking a very short work break. Listening to William Conrad as Matt Dillon on the radio version of Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Gumby-cr said:


> I guess I should eat something. Your posts always make me hungry :vs_laugh: Just came back from the comic shop and browsed a few new issues of the Archie comic. You weren't kidding when you said things are very different compared to how they were back in the day.


Buy the digest size comics. That's where my work appears. We still do the old style there.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Ice water and bergs is my drink for the rest of the day. Night time, too!


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello perla nera noseburner. Smoking several small bowls instead of one big one.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

ODF Plug in a Savinelli Oceano, first time with the ODF, Nice, need to buy more


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Taking a work break for a bit.


----------



## MattT

Piper said:


> Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello perla nera noseburner. Smoking several small bowls instead of one big one.:smile2:


I like that pipe man!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## Hickorynut

Chatham Manor is hitting the spot tonight...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Give ya 3 guesses....first two don't count!









Star of the East in the Savinelli. :grin2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden Glow in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and beans dinner with a bowl of red grapes for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to work before long.


----------



## Fusion

Todays dose of Lakeland is Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic stem. Working and listening to the Pirates-Giants game.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm about half way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking BE Aromatic in a Fe.Ro, coffee plus cool water as companion.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On tap for today,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D OJK Blue in a Washington Cob with a Vulcanite forever stem 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched as always


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a kaywoodie


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Dr. Pepper made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## ebnash

Marlin Flake in a Castello Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Italian chicken and cheese pasta lunch, and now smoking Mac Baren Old Dark Fired Plug in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem. Watching the Mets-D-Backs game.


----------



## Insignia100

Tried some of the 2019 batch of Squadron Leader Special Edition. Gotta say I'm not a huge fan (though that seems to be the case with most English blends lately). I'm debating cellaring what I have or trading them off for some cigars.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to the Mets-D-Backs game.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Taking a short work break.


----------



## Fusion

Gave the Maddis a quick clean and loaded it up with a few coins of Escudo


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## restomod

Been a long summer, as I was saying earlier this year my piping decreases and my cigar output increases during warmer months. Starting to turn a bit in upstate NY so the pipe seems handy on cooler nites. Still working my way through the bags of goodies from @ebnash this one is Scotty's butternut Burley I think. Broke out the Stanwell to make sure it still works ok.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bobs chocolate flake in the Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

SG Grousemoor in a Dunhill root apple. A mild slightly aromatic blend that is not at all like it's close namesake GH Grasmere LOL!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful Irish stew dinner, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to work before long.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted bookshop in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a very short work break to feed Suzy and Molly the pest. Also trying to deciding on my next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am having what is likely to be my last smoke of the day: 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Black Raspberry.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Mac Baren Old Dark Fired Plug in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli Oceano 320


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meatloaf, mashed potatoes and sweet corn lunch, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Working and listening to the Cubs-Pirates game.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Nats game.


----------



## Piper

Samuel Galwith 1792 Flake in the old Dunny apple. This is my second bowl. After the first bowl I could hardly feel my limbs. I had hiccups briefly after only a few puffs of this bowl. Mind you, I had a martini before the first bowl and am a lightweight anyway.

1792 is pretty tasty and is highly recommended for experienced pipers who like nicotine. I know Nathan @OneStrangeOne is familiar with 1792 but Dino @UBC03, if you haven't tried it yet, this one is right up your alley.:wink2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

I would like to thank the fine gentlemen on this forum for educating me on the products at Watch City Cigar. I received Deluxe Crumble Cut today and smoked my first bowl in my Peterson Dublin Edition X220. This ain't your gramdpa's burley. I think I spent most of the afternoon with my nose in the bag.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout, catfish and green beans dinner with strawberry short cake for dessert. Now smoking the last of this sample of Marlin Flake in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

MarshWheeling said:


> I would like to thank the fine gentlemen on this forum for educating me on the products at Watch City Cigar. I received Deluxe Crumble Cut today and smoked my first bowl in my Peterson Dublin Edition X220. This ain't your gramdpa's burley. I think I spent most of the afternoon with my nose in the bag.


Ernie is hard to beat as a blender. Watch City has a lot of really good blends.


----------



## MarshWheeling

JimInks said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to thank the fine gentlemen on this forum for educating me on the products at Watch City Cigar. I received Deluxe Crumble Cut today and smoked my first bowl in my Peterson Dublin Edition X220. This ain't your gramdpa's burley. I think I spent most of the afternoon with my nose in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie is hard to beat as a blender. Watch City has a lot of really good blends.
Click to expand...

I will definitely order more of their products. I'm glad I joined this forum. You guys are a wealth of information.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

In a couple of minutes, I'll be smoking the last of this sample of year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard, decided to use the Barling for the Lakelands, the Falcons bowl is so small i feel i need more:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Black frigate in the savinelli straight grain c. I have yet to get this stuff to do anything but taste like hot, ashy air. I don't get why given that it's pretty highly rated stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

JohnBrody15 said:


> Black frigate in the savinelli straight grain c. I have yet to get this stuff to do anything but taste like hot, ashy air. I don't get why given that it's pretty highly rated stuff.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190914/75fcf2b5c97eb21ecd2c1b638cfa322d.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe try tamping it.


----------



## JohnBrody15

MarshWheeling said:


> Maybe try tamping it.


 It smokes okay for the first few puffs and a good tamping, then goes south. I gotta work with it, maybe slow down the cadence.


----------



## MarshWheeling

JohnBrody15 said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try tamping it.
> 
> 
> 
> It smokes okay for the first few puffs and a good tamping, then goes south. I gotta work with it, maybe slow down the cadence.
Click to expand...

I tend to start out smoking like a freight train and then remind myself to take longer slower draws. It usually works


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work, and am not far from finishing this bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Armentrout Apple


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan Mix in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A bottle of Boylan's Birch Beer made with pure cane sugar is my drink. This smoke will be interrupted by lunch.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1966 Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MB HH Burley Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## ebnash

Also MB HH Burley Flake. Smoking in a Castello Liverpool with some Lemon Sparkling Water. 

I’m ready for summer to be gone. It’s already 90 at 11:00am.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game. The Pirates pitcher's last name is Marvel. I wonder if he could get batter out by yelling "Shazam!"


----------



## MarshWheeling

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Cubs-Pirates game. The Pirates pitcher's last name is Marvel. I
> 
> wonder if he could get batter out by yelling
> "Shazam!"


Was it true that William Conrad was a Amphora man?


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Also MB HH Burley Flake. Smoking in a Castello Liverpool with some Lemon Sparkling Water.
> 
> I'm ready for summer to be gone. It's already 90 at 11:00am.


Erik, how long will it take you to smoke that bowl? I loaded two coins of Flake Medallion into a size 4 billiard, which only filled the bowl half way, and I'm still smoking it two hours later! I'm trying to smoke more 1 hour bowls but everything seems to take 2 plus hours!:frown2:


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Erik, how long will it take you to smoke that bowl? I loaded two coins of Flake Medallion into a size 4 billiard, which only filled the bowl half way, and I'm still smoking it two hours later! I'm trying to smoke more 1 hour bowls but everything seems to take 2 plus hours!:frown2:


That bowl was most of 1 flake, completely rubbed out and dried. These days, everything is packed fairly loose and I tamp as needed. Otherwise, i end up with too much moisture and plugged shank. That bowl was about 1 1/2 hours to finish. To be honest, I'm actually finding I get a much more enjoyable and quality smoke overall when I load 3/4 bowls, barely packed which usually takes around an hour.

I also have no problem dumping a bowl half way through if things start to turn sour. I smoke so little now, that I want to enjoy every puff. If I want to smoke more, I just go grab another pipe and load another loose bowl to keep going.

I'm also using the microwave to dry tobacco after it is rubbed out because the drier, the better for me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking an incredibly delicious, full bodied Tatuaje Havana VI Verocu corona. This kind of cigar is the sort that'll make you a dedicated cigar smoker. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching the Braves-Nats game. I'll go to work after I savor this gift smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling Billiard


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a brog


----------



## JimInks

MarshWheeling said:


> Was it true that William Conrad was a Amphora man?


Yes. Amphora Mild Cav, and Full Aroma. He also smoked Dunhill blends.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a big ben bora


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A short smoke will get me to dinner time, so it's D&R Vengeur Silver in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful porterhouse steak, mushrooms and green peas dinner with a bowl of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Elementary, and then it'll be time to go to work.


----------



## Scap

Some haunted Bookshop, that might actually be haunted....it was so crispy and buried in my tuppe-cellar that I didn't expect it to be smokeable. I'm am currently being proven wrong, as it is reading a 1984 World Book Encyclopedia at me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Ora in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Original Crumb Cut in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Madderduro

no name pipe filled with what is a rather disappointing blend


----------



## Fusion

Last smoke of the day, Haunted Bookshop in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Listening to Bob Dylan as I work.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or so away from smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. My fellow associate editor on Alter Ego magazine, Bill Schelly, has passed away from cancer. He wrote several books, and a regular section in the magazine for twenty years. A great comics historian and person. We'll miss him.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Watching Looking For Love starring Jim Hutton and Connie Francis.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a crown


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Up earlier than I wanted to be, but Suzy and Molly were happy about it. So happy that they allowed me to go to the kitchen and feed them. Oh, how lucky I am is hard to say, isn't it?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty chicken pasta lunch and am now smoking the very floral HU The Bullet in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. The Braves-Nats game is about to start.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Had a bowl of haunted Bookshop in a Country Gent while changing the ignition coil on my truck, now kicking back with a bowl of 2010 Esoterica Stonehaven in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Scap

Cerberus in the pot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, baby back ribs and pinto beans dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Road Agent starring Tim Holt. Then, I go back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to John Lee Hooker.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One of the last sunshine-vacation days.










I am smoking Sillem's Green in a Stanwell, double Greek coffee plus cool water on side.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a military mount horn ferrule and black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Monday y’all 
Headed out the door with 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
MB Burley Flake in a Country Gent 
Ennerdale Flake in a German Pot 
Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a stanwell


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A bottle of Cheerwine made with pure cane sugar is my drink.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumble Cut in a Peterson Donegal Rocky B5 Bent Bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Hobbits Weed in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty ham cheese roll ups and hummus lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Tsuge Gunjin in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sullivan & Powell Gentleman's Original Mixture in a 1999 Brebbia black sandblasted quarter bend egg small pocket pipe with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2013 Capstan Blue in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop for the inaugural smoke in the Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## restomod

Fancy rest with an old white Color Duke Grabow. Rest compliments of @Fusion. Also smoking the Fusion Blend #3 I think that was in the box. This is really great, mild and smooth, I don't know my stuff good enough to know what's in it but it's good.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bob's Chocolate flake in the 
Mark twain cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Mowed the back 40, inhaled some chik fil a, and now I'm smoking my first ever bowl of Esoterica... "And so to Bed"

This is very different than I'm used to, but has a decent flavor.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner, and about half way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a GBD Dublin


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Solani ABF in a il Duca billiard. Delightful.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sullivan & Powell Gentleman's Original Mixture in a 1999 Brebbia black sandblasted quarter bend egg small pocket pipe with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A very small pipe with a tobacco that packs a real punch! Working on my review of it as we watch Nature on PBS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to John Fogerty.


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Finished this Betty and Veronica story, and am rewarding myself with a Bolivar corona from an island I'll never visit.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Watching You Were Never Lovelier starring Astaire and Hayworth.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In my pipe i have Ilsteds Own No 99.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Suzy and Molly are eating, and I'm reading baseball box scores.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s Piping adventures,
GL Pease Gaslight in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
MB Burley Flake in a MM Country Gent 
HB and BF pouched with Chatham Manor and Two Timer as backups


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a boswell


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a leonessa


----------



## cjmmm47

Breaking in a Stanwell Black & White 404 with some Carter Hall










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Best Brown Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sullivan & Powell Special Mixture in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A can of Cherry Bubly Sparkling Water is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a crab, squash and zucchini lunch, and am a third of the way through the last of this sample of Sullivan & Powell Special Mixture in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic tapered stem. Working on a review of it. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Watching John Wayne Westerns on TCM.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Condor Blended in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow saddle stem with white swirls. Ice water and bergs is my drink today.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a No Name Bent Pot? This was the first pipe i bought ( @*MattT* ) it has a huge bowl and i kinda forgot how good it smokes after i started buying other pipes, Dino @UBC03 refurbished the pipe and did a great job, It was suggested at the time it could be a T. Christiano second


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club blender Joe Lankford’s home brewed Mississippi River brick with yenidje in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Had fun visiting and chatting with my neighbor.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Old Dominion in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite stem Haven't had this blend in a while.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample #2 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Solani ABF in the il duca apple with Pink Floyd Pandora at full volume and a couple of cold beers. Just what the Dr. ordered today. :grin2:

It looks like I'm having some trouble posting pics with the new tablet, hmmmmm.


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake in a Castello
55


----------



## Scap

Tropical storm Imelda is just south of me, so I'm on the back porch waiting for her arrival.

Plum Pudding in the Pot.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Va/Bur sample in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Hilson Vintage 515


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful monk fish and steamed carrots dinner , and am half way through this bowl of year 2007 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored tapered lucite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a Alden Apple,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop for the inaugural smoke in the Alden Apple,
> View attachment 258536


Very lovely shapely pipe Nathan.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


Been looking at Meer's lately, thats a great one, from the prices i have seen for good ones i can buy a nice Dunhill :vs_whistle: I know, chalk and cheese but hmmmm


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Been looking at Meer's lately, thats a great one, from the prices i have seen for good ones i can buy a nice Dunhill :vs_whistle: I know, chalk and cheese but hmmmm


I dunno. Here are two from Smokingpipes.com that seem pretty nice and pretty reasonable. Sorry, I don't know how to capture the photos but I've embedded the links.

This one looks like a very nice carving. It's a smallish estate but the nice thing is that meers don't get damaged from smoking.

This one is a new one carved by Tekin that's a classic shape-also not as expensive as a Dunny.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> I dunno. Here are two from Smokingpipes.com that seem pretty nice and pretty reasonable. Sorry, I don't know how to capture the photos but I've embedded the links.
> 
> This one looks like a very nice carving. It's a smallish estate but the nice thing is that meers don't get damaged from smoking.
> 
> This one is a new one carved by Tekin that's a classic shape-also not as expensive as a Dunny.


I like the Tekin, the other one is a bit too "Fancy" for me i was looking at Baki thats why i thought expensive


----------



## Fusion

Last smoke of the day is Stonehenge in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Capstan Blue in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Watch City Original Crumb Cut in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching WW2 documentaries.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Bishop Murder Case starring Basil Rathbone. An exceptionally slow paced movie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

One night a very large flood threw this boat out, its owner was old and ill so he could not thrown her back into the sea.
Since that night the poor boat stands there lonely in the bushes.










I am smoking Presbyterian Mixture in a Big Ben.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> One night a very large flood threw this boat out, its owner was old and ill so he could not thrown her back into the sea.
> Since that night the poor boat stands there lonely in the bushes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Presbyterian Mixture in a Big Ben.


it makes for a great picture though...maybe that is its purpose now :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for another day,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin
GH&Co BCF in a MM Country Gent
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
C&D Burley Flake #1 pouched and as always Chatham Manor and Two Timer on standby


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty crab and veggies lunch, and am half way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. Just got this latest version today, so I'll be smoking more of it this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. Watching Inherit The Wind.


----------



## Fusion

ODF Plug in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


Is sample #3 the final Jim? i got a sample of #1 and loved it, im presuming its similar


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. Trying to get a feel for this blend. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Is sample #3 the final Jim? i got a sample of #1 and loved it, im presuming its similar


I don't know. I haven't talked to Ernie yet.

I know I'm now smoking the final version of his upcoming VaPer, which is Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Needed some perique!


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Mixture BB1938 in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a quick snooze and am almost finished smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1980 three quarter bend briar Butz-Choquin 55 skull bowl pipe with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Dinner is next! Watching the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful baby back ribs and pinto beans dinner with a bowl of the very delicious year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Golden glow in the Peterson system pipe. I'm thinking about sanding, re-staining, and polishing this little bugger.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


That's really starting to take some color David!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Levant Mixture while it rains


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Levant Mixture while it rains


Dumped that bowl and fired up a bowl of Deception Pass instead.
Something in the Levant Mixture just didn't agree with my palate this evening.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of this sample of 2013 Capstan Blue in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## MarshWheeling

WVC Deluxe Crumble Cut in a Nording Smooth Churchwarden. Listening to BTO


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Horizontal Lieutenant starring Jim Hutton.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Vauen Blaubeere in a Stanwell Night & Day 84, coffee and cool water as companion.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Getting set to watch the Braves-Phillies game.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. Dunno why it took so long for me to get this great smoker back in action.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Just a beautiful day outside.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog, first time with any H&H blend, this is good


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> H&H Anniversary Flake in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog, first time with any H&H blend, this is good


I've been pleased with the H&H I've tried.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> I've been pleased with the H&H I've tried.


Duno why but i thought of it as a "low end" maker, now i know different, one of the best Va/Per's iv had


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

Wessex Gold Brick in a Castello. Lemon sparkling water alongside.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale Broken Flake in a Barling Billiard, this tobacco is from UK, Daughter sent me it for my Bday last month, havnt seen any Broken Flake on the sites here, same taste, easier to stuff the pipe :smile2:


----------



## Piper

1792 in a Castello chubby Canadian. Watching Die Hard for the umpteenth time!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> 1792 in a Castello chubby Canadian. Watching Die Hard for the umpteenth time!


Bit early for Christmas movies, ain't it?
:grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful pork chops and green beans dinner, and am half way through this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MattT

Ever have one of those evenings when you're smoking a pipe and everything just seems to line up right? I had one of those last night. Put some lane 1-Q into the Savinelli Roma. Weather was perfect, bowl was perfectly packed, burned like a champ, selected the right beverage, flavor was wonderful. Looked up at the stars and the big dipper was sitting right above me. Never thought about it before, but it kinda looks like a pipe. Incredibly relaxing, could have done it for hours.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching The History of Blue Grass on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sullivan & Powell Gentleman's Original Mixture in a 1999 Brebbia black sandblasted quarter bend egg small pocket pipe with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumble Cut in a Peterson 338 Racing Green Fishtail.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. I'll likely finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Many times i have posted photos from a Greek Cafe when everything look gathered together and ''tight'' but here is how actually is and as you can see i need a lot of space.










Cornell and Diehl Speakeasy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Friday’s lineup 
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease in a MM Country Gent 
C&D Burley Flake #1 in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Dark Flake in a German Pot 
WCC Slices pouched


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill shell bent briar.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been busy bringing up trash cans and yard waste cans on another very beautiful, temperate day.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty meat loaf lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. My drink is ice water and floaty widdle ice bergs that were run aways from the Arctic Circle.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a year 2005 Camacho Maduro toro. This will last me a while. Watching the Cubs-Cards game.


----------



## Fusion

Father Dempsy in a no name Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Lots of smoke in the air from that cigar. Suzy and Molly weren't particularly thrilled about it. M'lady retreated to the back of the house, but she still loves me. That's how you treat your lady on her birthday. >:tsk:


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a Dr Grabow Duke, read @JimInks review before i smoked it and he said it will ghost a pipe hence the refurbed Grabow


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sam gawith firedance flake. Smoking in the no name Italian basket pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Basil Rathbone's tobacco of choice: Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time. Watching the Braves-Giants game.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Maddis Brandy, loving this one, jury is still out on the Pembroke


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson System Standard 303. Wife and kids are not home so I'm relaxing to The Irish Tenors.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Old Dark Fired in a Oil Cured Twin bore Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## Scap

Captain Earl's Diamond Head


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, seasoned chicken and green beans dinner with a bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching the Braves celebrate winning the National League East.


----------



## Scap

Finished the bowl of Diamond Head, now I'm hitting a bowl of Jack Knife Plug in the Lane Era Charatan Special








Mama out hunting to feed her babies


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

My last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

On the left is the Cafe and if you are a ''Navy guy'' you will appreciate the view.










In my pipes is 4noggins Otter Creek.


----------



## cjmmm47

Carter Hall in a Butz Choquin Calabash









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a stanwell


----------



## cjmmm47

Now some Mississippi River Special Reserve in a Morgan Bones arbutus oom Paul

I may be in the minority but so far I think I like the regular Mississippi River better









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Off to run a few errands.


----------



## Scap

Small bowl of gaslight in the Rossi this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Hamborger Veermaster in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Old Joe Krantz Blue in a Crown Achievement bent Pot,


----------



## cjmmm47

Esoterica Dunbar in a Gardenesa Sport from my local B&M, followed by Sutliff Vanilla Custard in a Van Gilmore stubby poker from eBay
















Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Small bowl of gaslight in the Rossi this morning.
> View attachment 258986


Still smoking this same bowl...4 hrs later! Only set it down and left it half a dozen times....lol
Don't think I could ever do that with a cigar and have it not taste like my dog chewed on it


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JohnBrody15

White Knight in the savinelli pipa. Taking a break from watching college football.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Going back to the basics with a bowl of Carter Hall.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Plum Pudding in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## Scap

Orlick Golden Sliced in the Savinelli


----------



## JimInks

Was out longer than expected. Smoked a few bowls of EGR and ERR. Now, I'm half way through a bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match an undated dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Giants game.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










Mac Baren Vanilla Choice.


----------



## Madderduro

7am...bowl of straight latakia and a 10% beer....why not


----------



## Scap

Star of the East to start the day.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Time for a snack.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching the Braves-Giants game.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaPer Test Sample #3 in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking 1960s W.F. Monroe Cigar Co. Conway’s Private Blend Pipe Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. I need a latakia hit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a short snooze, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Insignia100

More Carter Hall, this time out of my Dr. Grabow freehand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye Turkish 84 in the twisted sister. Not sure why I got this tobacco but it's not bad. Looks like it more for RYO cigarettes but it was pleasant for about half a bowl.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

HH Burley Flake in Castello Liverpool.


----------



## msmith1986

Gentleman, I hope all is well. I've been so busy working myself to death I haven't been on here while smoking with the heating pad on my back in the evenings. 
Tonight I'm having some fresh Sutliff SV Whiskey Cavendish in a H.I.S. Italia pot. I nuked a bowl worth to smoke while the rest dries a few days. Not overly flavored, sweet, aromatic, a little nutty, not too shabby.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken casserole dinner, and am smoking two thirds of a bowl of Watch City 4th Nun Returns in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem. This will finish my stash of the blend. Watching Ken Burns' Country Music, episode one.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

HU Zulu in a Castello greatline dublin. Really enjoying Ken Burns's Country Music too. A bit repetitive but the music is great.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking H&H Classic Burley Kake in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

...and the Fishermen's side of the marina.










Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. Reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Monday y’all! 
Loading up with,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Burley Flake #1 in a MM Country Gent and pouched 
WCC Slices in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co CCP in a German Pot 
Savinelli Doblone d’ Oro and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo tearing into Cubs ownership and the GM, who deserve to be blasted for making dumb decisions, and blaming the manager when it's their fault the Cubs had a disappointing year.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1983 Condor RR in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem. This will get interrupted by lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Going to work in a minute.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Plum Cake in a Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Happy Monday y'all!
> Loading up with,
> Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> Burley Flake #1 in a MM Country Gent and pouched
> WCC Slices in a Washington Cob
> GH&Co CCP in a German Pot
> Savinelli Doblone d' Oro and Chatham Manor pouched


Are you out of Haunted Bookshop???


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello aristocratica full bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> Are you out of Haunted Bookshop???


Naw, just switching things up a bit, as good as HB is when I smoke it all day everyday I can get burnt out on it.


----------



## Champagne InHand

More Wilke Gramercy Park. As it cools, I will be smoking pipes more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Stanwell Vario 29 half sandblast.


----------



## Insignia100

More Carter Hall, this time out of my Peterson Killarney billiard. I've been trying to finish off this pouch before it gets too dry.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful crab cakes and green beans dinner with a bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Ken Burns' Country Music episode 2. I'll go back to work when it's over.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Insignia100 said:


> More Carter Hall, this time out of my Peterson Killarney billiard. I've been trying to finish off this pouch before it gets too dry.


I didn't know it was possible for CH to dry out? &#55358;&#56596; I lost a pouch in my truck for a couple of months, when I found it, it was pretty much the same as when I opened it!


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Naw, just switching things up a bit, as good as HB is when I smoke it all day everyday I can get burnt out on it.


Liar.....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Amorelli Straight Grain chimney,


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> GLP Union Square in a Castello aristocratica full bent egg.


Musta missed that one....wooo-wee!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl or so. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio Hour.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Work's done for the day, and I'm watching Gold Raiders starring George O'Brien and the Three Stooges.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am afraid that this poor fella ''he ain't gonna make it"










I am smoking Ilsteds Own Fresh Taste No 55.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of this sample of Watch City VaBur Test Sample #1 in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s pipe smoking adventures,
GL Pease Gaslight in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Washington Cob 
Savinelli Doblone d’ Oro in a MM Country Gent 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
C&D Burley Flake #1 and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Madderduro

boswells northwoods in a rattray stone of scone


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have enough left for one more smoke. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill durbar in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Madderduro

no matter how much beer u drink this pipe stays that ugly....smoking davidoff english mixture....tin note is exactly like a box of raisins


----------



## tazdvl

JimInks said:


> Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Work's done for the day, and I'm watching Gold Raiders starring George O'Brien and the Three Stooges.


Honey Crisp apples are my favorite. There is a new hybrid apple coming in December called a Cosmic Crisp apple. It is a cross between a Honey Crisp and an Enterprise apple. It's supposed to be sweet with a little tart flavor.

Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!! 
Taz


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

tazdvl said:


> Honey Crisp apples are my favorite. There is a new hybrid apple coming in December called a Cosmic Crisp apple. It is a cross between a Honey Crisp and an Enterprise apple. It's supposed to be sweet with a little tart flavor.
> 
> Arizona - But, it's a dry heat!!!
> Taz


Sounds good. I'll try it. Actually, my favorite apple is Golden Delicious. But, I really like Jazz apples, too.


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere in a Barling Billiad


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the MM vintage Eaton.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a work break for a bit. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some Peretti D 9507 is the savinelli Roma bent bulldog for the ride home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Eastfarthing in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Brewers-Reds game.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad and while dinner is cooking, I'm having a bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample #3 in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Being a small bowl, it should get me to dinner. Watching the Braves-Royals game.


----------



## ebnash

Solani ABF in a Stanwell 11 with a Summer Time Favorite Beer of mine. 

Today’s high was 101F. Tomorrow is supposed to be hotter. Officially over the summer.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and asparagus dinner with a bowl of year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Phone chatting with a horse better. His lost, so he's stuck talking to me.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Solani ABF in a Stanwell 11 with a Summer Time Favorite Beer of mine.
> 
> Today's high was 101F. Tomorrow is supposed to be hotter. Officially over the summer.


We hit 101 also, its still 99 now at 7pm


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 C&D Opening Night in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in Peterson Arklow B58 Sandblasted Red Fishtail.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Just completed a day's work, and Suzy is ready to eat, so I'll feed her. Molly's snoozin' with m'lady. Been listening to Gunsmoke starring William Conrad on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, yesterday we had the first rain of Autumn here in Athens.










Wessex Balkan Supreme.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a golden delicious apple, and am now having my last smoke of the day: year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hump day lineup,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a MM Country Gent 
C&D Burley Flake #1 in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
WCC Slices, Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched and ready


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light lunch, and am now smoking Sutliff Eastfarthing in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Eastfarthing in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


that cob looks good!


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> that cob looks good!


I didnt like it at all until Nathan @OneStrangeOne suggested i get a forever stem, now it my first pick, love it


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Editing an article I wrote for a magazine.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Writing work is done, and am now drawing an Archie story.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling to end the smoking day


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Going back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Just ended work for the day.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

No time for a good photo today for this Savinelli Aries.










McClelland Best of Show.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thursday’s highlights,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Burley Flake #1 in a MM Country Gent 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a German Pot 
WCC and PSLBF pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Peterson System Standard B42 Darwin Rustic


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a stanwell black & white


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a buckeye tomato


----------



## Madderduro

war horse plug in a parker


----------



## Madderduro

boswell berry cobbler in a meer


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the MM bent Apple Diplomat


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and part way through this bowl of Sutliff Eastfarthing in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2007 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting with a good friend.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a Grabow Duke


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

70/30 mix of PS Danish Export and Brigadier Gettysburg....
Been enjoying this mix all afternoon.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MarshWheeling

JimInks said:


> Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


Would this be a Peterson that was referred to as a chubbie?


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching a conversation with Doc Watson on PBS.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Piper said:


> Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


Awesome pipe!


----------



## JimInks

MarshWheeling said:


> Would this be a Peterson that was referred to as a chubbie?


Yes.


----------



## MarshWheeling

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Peterson System Standard 305 Rustic Calabash. Listening to County Tyrone's famous son Paul Brady.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MarshWheeling said:


> GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Peterson System Standard 305 Rustic Calabash. Listening to County Tyrone's famous son Paul Brady.


Forgot the pic


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Working and listening to Doc Watson.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio Hour.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light snack, and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had another light snack, and am almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Watching Tomorrow Never Dies.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 86 °F here in Athens.










Bill Bailey's Birthday blend.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am almost a third of the way through my last smoke of the day: D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hope y’all have a great Friday! My pipe smoking day looks like,
SPC Plum Pudding in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
WCC Slices in a Washington Cob 
PSLBF in a Stanwell Featherweight 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
C&D OJK Blue and D&R Two Timer pouched


----------



## Piper

MarshWheeling said:


> Awesome pipe!


Thanks. I've developed a thing for oversize Castellos. Not the most practical pipes but I love the way they look and feel. If you fill the bowl you can smoke for half a day. Needless to say, I don't do that!:wink2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Thanks. I've developed a thing for oversize Castellos. Not the most practical pipes but I love the way they look and feel. If you fill the bowl you can smoke for half a day. Needless to say, I don't do that!:wink2:


Chikin. Lol


----------



## JimInks

Back from running a couple of errands. Smoked a bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

The last of my Grasmere in a Barling Billiard, wont be re-stocking as i prefer Ennerdale and Coniston and have plenty of both


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Watching the Mets-Braves game.


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> The last of my Grasmere in a Barling Billiard, wont be re-stocking as i prefer Ennerdale and Coniston and have plenty of both


I haven't had a chance to try the CCP yet, but I did like the Ennerdale better than Grasmere so far.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Had some C&D Yorktown earlier in a Brigham 23S. Now smoking H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Stanwell black and white 404.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I haven't had a chance to try the CCP yet, but I did like the Ennerdale better than Grasmere so far.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I like Ennerdale most but the CCP is a very close second


----------



## Insignia100

Had a bowl of C&D Autumn Evening out of my MM Country Gentleman as an appetizer to a bowl of SPC Mississippi River out of a Savinelli 628.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and snap beans dinner with a bowl of Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Going back to work a little later.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## cjmmm47

Enjoying a newly acquired first bowl of Germain's Century in a Morgan Bones arbutus Oom Paul with the high school football game in the background

I like it a lot. Very oriental forward to me with a definite rum topping and a little bit of Latakia. Snagged one tin in the drops last week but will be on the lookout for more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Doin' the dance with some penzance in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Doin' the dance with some penzance in the Heisenberg Dublin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always enjoy seeing the brass cartridge military mount.


----------



## cory1984

Trying out the Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the MM bent Legend on the way home from downtown. Really good stuff!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> I always enjoy seeing the brass cartridge military mount.


Erik @ebnash was thinking if contacting the maker to inquire about it. We got 'em as a Puff pipe of the year either 2018 or 2017. The guy that made it is from Heisenberg pipes. It's definitely a unique pipe that looks really cool.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Time for a snack.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Madderduro

squardron leader in a nording seagull


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a paykoc


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunny pot.


----------



## JohnBrody15

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in an Armentrout Apple,
> 
> View attachment 259482


That looks like a new pipe, or at least I don't remember seeing it. The stem is pretty sharp looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JohnBrody15 said:


> That looks like a new pipe, or at least I don't remember seeing it. The stem is pretty sharp looking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks, It's Relatively new, I've had it a few weeks now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan RR in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Eastfarthing in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Had a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking a dark maduro Tatuaje Exclusive square shape robusto.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*New Smyrna Florida-the tragic story behind the colonist Andrew Turnbull*

Of the 1403 passengers (the majority of them were Greeks) not all arrived alive in Florida. The journey, with many difficulties, took five months, with 148 dying from adversity before landing. Those who came alive found a real hell. Almost all of the space behind the sandy beach was covered with barbed cacti, nestled beneath them by countless snakes and other reptiles. It would take hard work to get this barren land back into cultivation. Florida was nothing more than a paradise country they had dreamed of. Mosquitoes, snakes, unbearable heat, humidity, sudden thunderstorms, malaria and other ailments and very hard work have literally decimated the settlers of New Smyrna. Next year, 300 men and women and about 150 children will die from inhumane conditions. In 1769, a year after their arrival, the settlers decided to put an end to the passing martyrs. They devised a plan to grab some boats and take refuge in Cuba. But their plan failed, and the English foreman executed the three rebel leaders mercilessly.
The caretakers, with their lashes in hand, were particularly hard on the colonists.Each person received only a handful of maize a day and 60 grams of pork a week. Their caretakers forbid fishing to supplement their diet so as not to lose time in their daily work in the fields. A mother, who had stolen bread to feed her hungry children, was flogged by the caretakers. In fact, they forced her husband to perform her whip. Within the next nine years, 964 had died. Among them many children. When these unfortunate people sought to get rid of their legal obligation to Turnbull - an obligation that would not last for more than six years - they stubbornly refused. Thus, cut off from their place and without protection, they were essentially slaves and the only redemption seemed the Death.










I am smoking Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture in a Brebbia, a glass of semi-sweet wine beside me.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching the Nats-Indians game. Nats scored nine runs in the second inning.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bayou Morning in the trusty savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Balkan Sobranie in a Morgan Bones Volcano










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Insignia100

HH Old Dark Fired out of my Boswell.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjmmm47

Sutliff Vanilla Custard mixed with a little Carter Hall in a Van Gilmore stubby poker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this amazing and big, long smoke: FVF in a 2002 smooth full bend straight grain paneled Ardor 2 Dot Venere Giant Fantasy freehand with a blue ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem with a silver band around the tenon, in the military mount style. A deep bowl that holds a lot of tobacco. I should smoke this big pipe more often. Too bad this site won't let me post it.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, trout and green beans dinner with a bowl of Sutliff Eastfarthing in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to the Brewers-Rockies game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> Just finishing this amazing and big, long smoke: FVF in a 2002 smooth full bend straight grain paneled Ardor 2 Dot Venere Giant Fantasy freehand with a blue ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem with a silver band around the tenon, in the military mount style. A deep bowl that holds a lot of tobacco. I should smoke this big pipe more often. Too bad this site won't let me post it.


Jim, if you use the 'go advanced' button there's a paperclip icon that will let you upload pics from an IPad.


----------



## Fusion

Here is Jims pipe, hope you dont mind me posting it @JimInks


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Half Va., Half Burley with dark fired Kentucky in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, black ebonite stem with an aluminum band. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> Jim, if you use the 'go advanced' button there's a paperclip icon that will let you upload pics from an IPad.


I use a laptop. I don't have an IPad.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Here is Jims pipe, hope you dont mind me posting it @*JimInks*


I appreciate you doing that, man. Thanks.

Snacked on a few red grapes, and am now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Going back to work. Been listening to a two hour block of Gunsmoke shows starring William Conrad. As his birthday was the 27th, XM has spent the week celebrating his birthday with a lot of radio shows ranging from starring roles to supporting roles.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm now smoking 1960s W.F. Monroe Cigar Co. Conway’s Private Blend Pipe Mixture in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Doing some reading.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching The World Is Not Enough.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Mixture Aromatic.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching The Harder They Fall starring Bogart.


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a rattray spiked eldritch


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan RR in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## MattT

Bday bonanza. Most complimentary of @Hickorynut

Eso Penzance in Big Ben

Balkan Sobranie Reserve in Savinelli Roma

PS Luxury Flake in Eric Gainey Poker

Lane 1Q in Eric Gainey Poker






























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

A fine way to careen over the hill Matt! That PS English Luxury will grow on you!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a big ben


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am part way through this bowl of year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## MattT

Hickorynut said:


> A fine way to careen over the hill Matt! That PS English Luxury will grow on you!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


It already has. I've lit a couple bowls of it since that picture. Really enjoying it.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the Braves-Mets game.


----------



## Fusion

Before, Baileys front porch in a Cob, now, Escudo in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this 2001 Bolivar lonsdale. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of year 2007 Stonehaven in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Insignia100

More codger blends. This time some Prince Albert out of my Molina bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Plum Cake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken and asparagus dinner with a year 2001 Ramon Allones Specially Selected robusto. Listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Listening to You Bet Your Life starring Groucho.


----------



## JimInks

A minute away from smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch city Simply Red in a Savinelli Oceano to finish up the day


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece and the sunny Athens with 80 °F










Briar Patch West Indies.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. I did finish work, finally! Suzy and Molly were very patient with me tonight, so they got extra breakfast food.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am half way through this bowl of year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. Watching Ellery Queen.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed out to start another fantastic Monday,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
PSLBF in a Washington Cob 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a MM Country Gent 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
Savinelli Doblone d’ Oro, Chatham Manor and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Comoy's Prince Pebble Grain.


----------



## cory1984

Another bowl of Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the MM bent Legend, and a big cup of coffee on this chilly morning. At certain points this stuff tastes just like pumkin pie!


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes or so early: Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon, cool 70F today and yesterday, going to heat up again at the weekend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and snap green peas dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching The Best Years Of Our Lives.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard. Working and phone chatting about lots of stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm close to finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hearth and Home Larry's Blend.


----------



## JimInks

This didn't post, though I didn't realize it until now:

Fed Suzy and Molly, snacked on a tasty golden delicious apple, and a quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Haven't smoked this blend in a long time. Haven't smoked this pipe in years, but a friend whom I was phone chatting with said something to remind me of this pipe I bought at my local Tinderbox all those years ago. It often gave me a wet smoke, so I retired it. Let's see how it does now even though the tobacco is dry. Watching Ellery Queen.


Half way through my last smoke of the day: year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s piping adventures,
MM965 Match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Savinelli Doblone d’ Oro in a MM Country Gent 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co BCF in a German Pot


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a stanwell


----------



## MarshWheeling

Comoy's Cask No 4 in a Peterson Donegal Rocky B5


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a armellini


----------



## Scap

Madderduro said:


> margate in a stanwell
> View attachment 259728


That pic almost looks airbrushed... Love the lighting on it


----------



## Fusion

Cabbies Mix in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am part way through this bowl of 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Condor Blended in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #1 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time. Nats-Brewers game starts at the top of the hour on TBS.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken parmesan dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Brewers lead the Nats 3-1 in the 8th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## Fusion

A few coins of Escudo in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata to end the day


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Phone chatting about this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Fed Suzy and sleepy Molly, and am having my last smoke of the day, which is early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem. Watching Ellery Queen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Samuel Gawith Kendal Cream Deluxe Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
MM965 Match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Savinelli Doblone d! Oro in a Washington Cob 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
OJK Blue pouched


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a savi trevi


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in the vintage straight MM Legend


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about baseball.


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Mac Baren Old Dark Fired Plug in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am smoking the last of my stash of C&D Virginia/Oriental in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a NoName


----------



## JimInks

Back home from running errands. Had a couple of bowls of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Having a relatively short smoke: 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful steak and pinto beans dinner, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. Have enough open for a small bowl. Watching the A's-Rays game.


----------



## Scap

Started this evening with a bowl of Quiet Nights in the Lane Era Charatan Special.

Finishing up with a bowl of Magnum Opus in one of my cobs.

Meh, it's ok. Might not be worth the 4 tins I bought, but I'm not throwing rocks at it.

The blend seems to be not very well blended. The bowl I'm smoking has very little Latakia in it, even though I tried to get some gathered up in the cannon ball I loaded.

Not giving up on it though.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. The A's are finished, too.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Running low on this blend now. Working and listening to the post-game comments.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ilsteds Own Sweet Taste No 99.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and finishing off the day with a bowl of year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Watching Ellery Queen.


----------



## Madderduro

rattray red lion in a rattray spiked eldritch


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a rattray stone of scone


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Had a light lunch, and am about a third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Hot and humid out there today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Not that far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Terrapin Station in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Braves-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Thought I'd send a little more time with this blend than usual. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful trout and green beans dinner with a bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Nats-Dodgers game. Braves didn't play well and lost to the Cards.


----------



## Scap

PS Luxury Bullseye in the Peterson P-Lip.

Just the right amount of sweet dark dried fruit flavor. Like a delicious prune or a touch of fruit cake.


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> PS Luxury Bullseye in the Peterson P-Lip.
> 
> Just the right amount of sweet dark dried fruit flavor. Like a delicious prune or a touch of fruit cake.


how you like that p-lip? i had one and could not get used to it as it irritated the roof of my mouth


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> how you like that p-lip? i had one and could not get used to it as it irritated the roof of my mouth


I like it quite well.
Doesn't bother the roof of my mouth at all. But I'm got some pretty thick skin after years of hot pizza. Lol


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Going to take a couple of days off of the forums to take care of some business. See you guys soon.


----------



## the camaro show

Aged burley flake from my noob trade with @OneStrangeOne really enjoy this flake!


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun with few clouds and 82 °F here in Athens.










4noggins Chipman Hill.


----------



## Madderduro

latakia in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill 3 year matured virginia in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

c&d bow legged bear in a karl erik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## cory1984

Lane Limited HGL in the Crown Manola Sandblasted 604 Scoop pipe. Happy Friday guys!


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Barbary Coast in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some penzance in the savinelli bull. Happy Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

More haunted bookshop in the Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Yesterday we had sunshine with few clouds, suddenly the sky started to darken, we heard thunder and in a few minutes hail began to fall. Look at its size, it's like a big nut! Damage to crops,awnings,cars etc was reported, personally i am fine no problem.










I am smoking Sir Walter Raleigh.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a aldo velani


----------



## Madderduro

glp sextant in a aldo velani


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Lorenzetti Bent Billiard Sandblast


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Verdict

A little bit of 1q. Still trying to step away from my comfort zone. May order and try something new next week

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a butz choquin astral


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a crown


----------



## Scap

Just loaded up a bowl of Heart of Darkness in the Pot.
Oy, this has some Latakia flavor in it!
Not quite Star of the East, but it's got a hint of dried pine needles and creosote.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a rossi vittoria


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a kaywoodie


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a armellini


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a savi


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover bowl


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #1 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Sullivan & Powell Gentleman's Original Mixture in a 1999 Brebbia black sandblasted quarter bend egg small pocket pipe with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching the Braves-Cards game.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some bayou morning in the twisted sister watching football.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Amphora English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2009 McClelland Virginia Woods in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2012 McClelland Deep Hollow in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Have enough for one ore bowl. Been smoking this while I was off line.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in Stanwell Vario 29 half sandblast. Peaky Blinders 5th season has begun.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chicken legs and green beans dinner with a bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Virginia in a smooth quarter bend straight grain dark brown 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant with a wide bowl that recedes to a point at the bottom, with a wood inset as a ferrule and a black acrylic stem. It's mostly red Virginias with a little bright and darker Virginias. You can only buy this blend at B&Ms. Watching the Dodgers beating up on the Nats.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Cup O’ Joes Anniversary Blend No. 23 in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This stuff burns quickly, but has a good enough flavor to smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have clouds here in Athens and 72 ºF










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am a quarter of the way through my last smoke of the day, which is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Been very busy today.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Virginia in a smooth quarter bend straight grain dark brown 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant with a wide bowl that recedes to a point at the bottom, with a wood inset as a ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Doing some stuff around the den, and watching the Astros-Rays game.


----------



## JimInks

Had a light snack, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. DVRing the rest of the Astros-Rays game so I can watch the Braves-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Needed some perique and this blend has plenty.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Radice Dublin


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. Braves blew the ball game, and I'm now watching the Nats-Dodgers game.


----------



## Fusion

Been to a Funeral so first bowl today is SG Cabbies Mixture in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Scap

Had a cold front blow through, today. Temp is 77 at the moment. I'm bout ready to bust out a blanket.

Star of the East in the Savinelli.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and green beans dinner with a bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Nats-Dodgers game. I'm DVRing the Yankees-Twins game so I can watch it after this game is over.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Cup O’ Joes Anniversary Blend No. 23 in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Yankees-Twins game.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Reading baseball box scores.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Mocha.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Briar Patch Mocha.


Sharp looking pipe. @Sid.Stavros simple and elegant!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for another day with 
MM965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
C&D Burley Flake #1 pouched


----------



## cory1984

More Lane Limited HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking the soon to be released Amphora English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of year 2009 McClelland Virginia Woods in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Black Parrot in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Taste Testing Mystery Blend #1 in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

A bowl of the dregs jar in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Almost time for dinner. Watching the Astros-Rays game. I knew Verlander would not be sharp tonight. The manager should have known that as well.


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices
First bowl ever and looking forward to it, because it smells awesome.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, catfish and green beans dinner with the last of my open stash of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. I'll revisit this one of these days.


----------



## MarshWheeling

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful salad, catfish and green beans dinner with the last of my open stash of year 2014 Strang in a 2003 smooth medium bend straight grain Ardor Venere Extra signed by Dorelio Rovera Dublin and a black acrylic saddle stem. I'll revisit this one of these days.


The next time I'm asked who is the one person you would like to have dinner with my reply will be JimInks. What better evening than a nice dinner and talking pipes/tobacco and baseball.


----------



## Scap

MarshWheeling said:


> The next time I'm asked who is the one person you would like to have dinner with my reply will be JimInks. What better evening than a nice dinner and talking pipes/tobacco and baseball.


Except I know I'd lose my ability to speak and just sit there like a drooling kid.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

MarshWheeling said:


> The next time I'm asked who is the one person you would like to have dinner with my reply will be JimInks. What better evening than a nice dinner and talking pipes/tobacco and baseball.


Thank you for writing that. I'm sure that would be a lot of fun.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> Except I know I'd lose my ability to speak and just sit there like a drooling kid.
> :vs_laugh:


I'll have a couple of bibs ready for you, man! >


----------



## MattT

Enjoying some Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the Sav Roma and PS Luxury Flake in the Poker on this cool fall evening in Michigan.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth poker with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and phone chatting about the Astros-Rays game.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Had to take a work break to feed Suzy. Molly is snoozin' somewhere around here.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Work's done for the day, sez my back, so I'm going to find something to watch on TV.


----------



## JimInks

Well, my last smoke didn't last quite as long as expected, but I'm ready for more: Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a Robert Benchley short subject.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Thomas Randford Sunday's Fantasy, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Cabbies Mixture in a commemorative Texaco billiard,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Peterson System Standard 305.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Getting ready to watch Mad Dog Russo on this beautiful and temperate Fall day.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking Amphora English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Baileys Front Porch in a GBD Baronet Bent Dublin


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching the pre-game show from the Braves-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Almost time for the Braves-Cards game.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Blend 07 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style. This is a peach blend. Braves have already choked, giving up ten runs in the top of the first. The pre-game hosts all said Atlanta would win, but Pedro Martinez said the Braves' starter would not match his previous game, which was true.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Latakia Flake in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Fusion

Eso Margate in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Hickorynut

Got one in this morning....Match Nightcap with some age....delish!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices White to compare against the regular Bengal Slices last night.

The White burns better for me, but the Regular has more flavor.
This one seems more like plum cake whereas the bowl last night was almost like an aromatic Latakia.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, and chicken parmesan dinner, and am almost half way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Nats already behind the Dodgers 2-0 with nobody out in the first.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Scap said:


> Bengal Slices White to compare against the regular Bengal Slices last night.
> 
> The White burns better for me, but the Regular has more flavor.
> This one seems more like plum cake whereas the bowl last night was almost like an aromatic Latakia.
> 
> View attachment 260380


Love that pipe Scap!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Scap

Hickorynut said:


> Love that pipe Scap!


Grazie!
It's a great pipe. The P-Lip is super comfy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scap said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love that pipe Scap!
> 
> 
> 
> Grazie!
> It's a great pipe. The P-Lip is super comfy.
Click to expand...

Which Peterson Pipe is that? I have a few Peterson's and that's nice rustic one.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Virginia in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip. Nats came back and beat the Dodgers because Dave Roberts put Joe Kelly in to pitch. I predicted the outcome to a buddy I was chatting with. Roberts will get flack for it as he always does.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the post-game talk.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill My mixture 965.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a military mount horn ferrule and black vulcanite stem. Going to feed Suzy and Molly, and then watch an episode of Ellery Queen.


----------



## Scap

MarshWheeling said:


> Which Peterson Pipe is that? I have a few Peterson's and that's nice rustic one.


The box says XL315


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Brog152....might spend the day with this blend.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the Big Ben Tattoo Pipe


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Back home in time to watch Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Blend 07 in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Insignia100

Just enjoyed a lunch time bowl of Carter Hall out of my small Amphora bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Va/Per Sample in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## restomod

Breaking in a new Stanwell, it's official I am a Stanwell whore, they just do it for me. Rest and tobacco compliments of @Fusion, this is Watch City Simply Red.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a very short snooze, and am now smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Rays-Astros game.


----------



## Insignia100

C&D Billy Budd out of my Boswell Canted Canadian. Looking forward to trying this again in cooler weather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

It's windy, so I'm struggling, but I'm going to enjoy this once it's lit....

*The struggle is shielding the flame and keeping the lighter lit long enough to warm the baccy.

**Yes I am too lazy to walk 20' to my garage to get out of the wind.

***It is finally lit and smoking like a dream.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> It's windy, so I'm struggling, but I'm going to enjoy this once it's lit....
> 
> *The struggle is shielding the flame and keeping the lighter lit long enough to warm the baccy.
> 
> **Yes I am too lazy to walk 20' to my garage to get out of the wind.
> 
> ***It is finally lit and smoking like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 260458


Been having that same trouble so i ordered a pipe Zippo today, should be here Saturday


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Scap said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's windy, so I'm struggling, but I'm going to enjoy this once it's lit....
> 
> *The struggle is shielding the flame and keeping the lighter lit long enough to warm the baccy.
> 
> **Yes I am too lazy to walk 20' to my garage to get out of the wind.
> 
> ***It is finally lit and smoking like a dream.
> 
> View attachment 260458
> 
> 
> 
> Been having that same trouble so i ordered a pipe Zippo today, should be here Saturday
Click to expand...

I love my Zippo Pipe Lighter. It would probably get the job done in a monsoon.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, steak and snap green peas dinner, and am almost half way through this bowl of Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Astros lead the Rays 4-1 in the 6th.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the post-game talk.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a twin bore Oil cured Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. Working and listening to Frontier Gentleman starring John Dehner.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, cloudy weather here in Athens with 74 °F










J.F. Germain & Son Royal Jersey Perique.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1979 black sandblasted medium bend Savinelli Non Pareil 9606 Billiard with a military mount horn ferrule and black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Sterling Balkan in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


Anybody besides me notice there's been a little less traffic on this thread in the last month or so?


----------



## cory1984

JimInks said:


> Anybody besides me notice there's been a little less traffic on this thread in the last month or so?


Absolutely! Wonder what the deal is...:vs_worry:


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.
> 
> Anybody besides me notice there's been a little less traffic on this thread in the last month or so?


I was thinking the opposite, thought we were doing well lol


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> I was thinking the opposite, thought we were doing well lol


There's a few people who were regularly posting who aren't now.

Now smoking year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Enjoying a rare visit from my old college buddy who lives in Iowa.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> There's a few people who were regularly posting who aren't now.
> 
> Now smoking year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Enjoying a rare visit from my old college buddy who lives in Iowa.


Yes i do see that also but its only a few and we have some new posters, hope it picks up again


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Anybody besides me notice there's been a little less traffic on this thread in the last month or so?


You smoked us all under the table! :vs_laugh:

I was hoping to get a couple bowls in tonight, but a cold front came through this morning and knocked about 25 degrees off the thermometer.

My blood is like 90w gear oil, flows better when it's hot!


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Tobacco burns faster outside than inside.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Old Dominion in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> There's a few people who were regularly posting who aren't now
> Ebb & Flow
> There's a few people who decided that they no longer want to a part of this community.


----------



## Scap

Hiding in my garage where it's 20 degrees warmer and no wind.

Two coins of Escudo in a previously unsmoked cob I found in my rack.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and green beans dinner with a bowl of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the Nats-Cards game with Sleepy Suzy by my side. Molly is batting catnip balls around the den. She's hit my foot twice, the li'l devil!


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few people who were regularly posting who aren't now
> Ebb & Flow
> There's a few people who decided that they no longer want to a part of this community.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my regular posts aren't the reason. I have noticed in the past that when I don't post, more people do. That was why I left before.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my regular posts aren't the reason. I have noticed in the past that when I don't post, more people do. That was why I left before.
> 
> 
> 
> No Jim, thats not it at all, nothing to do with the pipe section, we love to see your posts
Click to expand...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my regular posts aren't the reason. I have noticed in the past that when I don't post, more people do. That was why I left before.
> 
> 
> 
> No, this was something that carried over from the cigar side.
> Myself and most likely the rest of the pipers here really enjoy reading your post!
Click to expand...


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my regular posts aren't the reason. I have noticed in the past that when I don't post, more people do. That was why I left before.
> 
> 
> 
> i actually enjoy yours and @Sid.Stavros posts...and @Fusion, funny seeing him diving down the rabbit hole like a stuka :grin2:
> 
> i have been smoking mostly cigars so no much to post lately besides commenting on somebody else's post
Click to expand...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, this was something that carried over from the cigar side.
> Myself and most likely the rest of the pipers here really enjoy reading your post!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on the cigar side, so I don't quite understand what you are referring to, unless that part is dropping off, and is affecting this one. Is that what you mean?
Click to expand...


----------



## MarshWheeling

JimInks said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a few people who were regularly posting who aren't now
> Ebb & Flow
> There's a few people who decided that they no longer want to a part of this community.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my regular posts aren't the reason. I have noticed in the past that when I don't post, more people do. That was why I left before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Enjoy your posts. Keep posting!!
Click to expand...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on the cigar side, so I don't quite understand what you are referring to, unless that part is dropping off, and is affecting this one. Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir, that's about it. There's one or two newer guys that are getting started, hopefully we'll see them over here soon and of course traffic should pick up a bit once the cigar guys get cold enough!
Click to expand...


----------



## JimInks

MarshWheeling said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Enjoy your posts. Keep posting!!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that. I guess I'm a little sensitive because of prior events. I don't mean to be creating any drama, and I hope you fellas don't take it that way. I'd love nothing better than to see more posts. I like the interaction here, and hope it grows.
Click to expand...


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not on the cigar side, so I don't quite understand what you are referring to, unless that part is dropping off, and is affecting this one. Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> If I meet some fellow pipers I'll try to get them to join. The only problem is that they are as rare as a Bigfoot sighting in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Yes sir, that's about it. There's one or two newer guys that are getting started, hopefully we'll see them over here soon and of course traffic should pick up a bit once the cigar guys get cold enough!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MarshWheeling

H&H Porch Swing in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Virginia in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light snack, and am now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland M55 Georgian Cream.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Breaking in the Paykoc apple reject with some of my aro-english blend in between things.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Getting over a cold and haven’t smoked in a couple weeks for various reasons. 

Thought I’d enjoy a bowl of HH Burley Flake and wake up my pipe mind. 

My local shop is having an event tomorrow where C&D will be onsite developing a new Burley Blend. Can’t wait


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Getting over a cold and haven't smoked in a couple weeks for various reasons.
> 
> Thought I'd enjoy a bowl of HH Burley Flake and wake up my pipe mind.
> 
> My local shop is having an event tomorrow where C&D will be onsite developing a new Burley Blend. Can't wait


hope it won't be held under candle lights :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Morning wake up....well, been up since shortly after @JimInks went to bed....lol

Plum Cake


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in a MM Country Gent


----------



## cjmmm47

Very rare selfie costarring Marvel

Enjoying some Cabbies Mixture in a natural Corn Cob Nation 2019 pipe










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Time for lunch!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the Nats-Cards game.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a MM Cob


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> hope it won't be held under candle lights :smile2:


Storm never showed. Forecasts are rarely accurate when you live so close to the ocean.

Our power was off for less than 24 hours. Some are still down for reasons unknown


----------



## Scap

Three nuns in a Lane Era Charatan Special


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. I'm not crazy about this blend fresh, but aged, it's a durn good smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil Semois, Reserve du Patron in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Cleaning a few pipes and watching the Nats-Cards play.


----------



## Scap

Almost done with the Three Nuns... believe it or not this Punch Punch goes well with it!

Once I get into that glass of rum, none of it will matter.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. This smoke may be interrupted by dinner. Watching the pre-game Yankees-Astros show.


----------



## JimInks

Dinner's going to take longer than expected, and I am nearly finished smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. I like the taste of this tobacco, but I wish it burned a little slower. At least it doesn't burn hot.


----------



## ebnash

Maiden Voyage for this Stanwell Ivarsson. As always, HH Burley Flake


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Maiden Voyage for this Stanwell Ivarsson. As always, HH Burley Flake


Spectacular pipe Erik. I hope it gives you many years of pleasure.


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Dunhill root apple— one of my weekend away pipe. It's been awhile since I had a smoke. Very pleasant!


----------



## MarshWheeling

ebnash said:


> Maiden Voyage for this Stanwell Ivarsson. As always, HH Burley Flake


That's a beautiful pipe. I'm starting to like what Stanwell is putting out these days.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Almost done with the Three Nuns... believe it or not this Punch Punch goes well with it!
> 
> Once I get into that glass of rum, none of it will matter.
> 
> View attachment 260616


That just seems like to darn much fun! I guess good things come in three's, including nuns!:vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

ebnash said:


> Maiden Voyage for this Stanwell Ivarsson. As always, HH Burley Flake


beautiful pipe man!!!


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Anybody besides me notice there's been a little less traffic on this thread in the last month or so?





JimInks said:


> There's a few people who were regularly posting who aren't now.


Jim, I may be one of the regulars who has not been posting as much in the past couple of weeks. My wife asked me to smoke less and I'm trying to respect her request. I do hope to keep posting and following because I love the guys on this thread and would miss them if I stopped, or if _they/you_ stopped. :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and asparagus dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Watching The Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Dunhill shell bent billiard. Also watching Yankees/Astros.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Yorktown in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. One of my favorite VAs.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Black Parrot in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Have about a bowl or so left of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Watching The Little Giant starring some fella who claims he's me. Myeah!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Vanille.


----------



## cjmmm47

Maltese Falcon in a Morgan Bones Arbutus Oom Paul










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my regular posts aren't the reason. I have noticed in the past that when I don't post, more people do. That was why I left before.
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are not the reason at all....in fact , I noticed when you post less, this thread has much less traffic. Rainy weather is here so I'll be over here more very soon!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hickorynut

MarshWheeling said:


> H&H Porch Swing in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


Had to get the Google-fu out for that one!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JtAv8tor

JimInks said:


> OneStrangeOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope my regular posts aren't the reason. I have noticed in the past that when I don't post, more people do. That was why I left before.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried several different tobaccos due to your posts as well others. I ended up googling a lot of what I see here and find/trade samples
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader
Click to expand...


----------



## UBC03

@JimInks ..

Busiest the pipe section has been during the summer months since Mr.Moo(the man responsible for dragging me down this rabbit hole) passed away.. keep up the good work , it's greatly appreciated by myself and all the members..

Hell, I don't even sip on pipes anymore, but I still read every post.

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns in the Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Road Town...watching Cheyenne Autumn co starring Jim Inks body double!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## cjmmm47

Blackhouse in a Mr Brog Old Army #21










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a rattray


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## zcziggy

Madderduro said:


> habana daydream in a rattray
> View attachment 260654


you have to wear a purple mohawk to smoke that pipe? :grin2:


----------



## Madderduro

zcziggy said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> habana daydream in a rattray
> View attachment 260654
> 
> 
> 
> you have to wear a purple mohawk to smoke that pipe? /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

lol not yet....if u want to see the really crazy stuff eldritch pipes has a site...there's nothing else out there like those...really "interesting" pipes


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am about half way through this bowl of Sutliff Panna Cotta in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> @*JimInks* ..
> 
> Busiest the pipe section has been during the summer months since Mr.Moo(the man responsible for dragging me down this rabbit hole) passed away.. keep up the good work , it's greatly appreciated by myself and all the members..
> 
> Hell, I don't even sip on pipes anymore, but I still read every post.
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Why'd you lose interest in the pipe?


----------



## JimInks

Hickorynut said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your posts are not the reason at all....in fact , I noticed when you post less, this thread has much less traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> I see it otherwise. This has happened more than once: I leave, and then I see more posts after a week or so. In fact, since I brought the subject up a few days ago, there's a little more posting in this thread. Check it out and see if I'm right.
> 
> Guys, if you're reading and smoking your pipe and lurking, please post. We enjoy the company, and you'll like being a _part_ of this more than just peeking through the window pane.
Click to expand...


----------



## Insignia100

More HH Old Dark Fired out of my new Savinello Roma 320 KS. Really liking this pipe! This will be my last pipe for a week or so as we are moving to NC this week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Dunhill amber root pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

SG BBF in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2009 McClelland Virginia Woods in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## msmith1986

Madderduro said:


> lol not yet....if u want to see the really crazy stuff eldritch pipes has a site...there's nothing else out there like those...really "interesting" pipes


I've seen some of their "interesting" pipes. The viking horn is my favorite, it's rather normal compared to their other off the wall stuff.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

You guys are funny, I always thought my strange cheapo pipes turned everyone off and caused traffic to slow down. Lol 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Trying some Esoterica Margate that someone sent me in a Paykoc lopsided reject apple. Nice change of pace, I like the Oriental playing with the Lat and barely notice the VA at all, but unobtainium so......









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Got some white knight in the grand master twin bore pot. This was earlier today on my way back from Target.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in the pot.

Just finished this bowl, and contemplating my next one...but might need to eat, first...blew through this one pretty fast and feeling it a bit. Lol


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching The Wild, Wild West.


----------



## cjmmm47

JimInks said:


> Hickorynut said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see it otherwise. This has happened more than once: I leave, and then I see more posts after a week or so. In fact, since I brought the subject up a few days ago, there's a little more posting in this thread. Check it out and see if I'm right.
> 
> Guys, if you're reading and smoking your pipe and lurking, please post. We enjoy the company, and you'll like being a _part_ of this more than just peeking through the window pane.
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit I'm guilty of this. I tend to enjoy reading the posts so much I forget that contributing hopefully adds to someone else's enjoyment as well. Plus I get lazy lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Anybody besides me notice there's been a little less traffic on this thread in the last month or so?


I can only speak for myself, but if I'm not posting, then I'm not smoking. My smoking is never consistent. Sometimes I just need a break, but usually life just dictates higher priorities. I can't smoke in the house and while my wife supports my cigar and pipe smoking, I can't do it around her because it triggers migraines for her.

Also, if I start getting more active mountain biking and hiking, my smoking has to suffer or, I will.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

Not sure why it took me so long to try this blend. At my local shop early for a pipe blending event with C&D and decided to buy a couple oz. Right up my alley...

Smoking a Stanwell 11 with a bowl full of Haunted Bookshop.

I haven’t been smoking much at all lately, but this stuff seems to have a healthy punch of nicotine.


----------



## Scap

Esoterica "And so to bed" in a Morgan Bones Fat Author.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Comoy's Cask No 4 in a Peterson Donegal Rocky B5
View attachment 260684
View attachment 260684


----------



## JtAv8tor

Zero clue what it was but found a baggie with some old stuff in my suitcase, smelled good and smokes good.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## MarshWheeling

marshwheeling said:


> comoy's cask no 4 in a peterson donegal rocky b5
> View attachment 260684
> View attachment 260684


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Not sure why it took me so long to try this blend. At my local shop early for a pipe blending event with C&D and decided to buy a couple oz. Right up my alley...
> 
> Smoking a Stanwell 11 with a bowl full of Haunted Bookshop.
> 
> I haven't been smoking much at all lately, but this stuff seems to have a healthy punch of nicotine.


If your still there, try the Baileys front porch also


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1983 Ben Wade Duo 65 smooth poker with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Had time to get another smoke in before dinner. Getting ready to watch the Astros-Yankees game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, catfish and snap green peas dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Part thought this bowl of Taste Testing Mystery Blend #1 in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem. Had to pick a really small bowl for this blend because it's _strong_.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## cjmmm47

Some Potlatch this evening in a Van Gilmore stubby bent poker










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor

Today has been a pipe day,

Some old goodies I found stashed away










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Nording Churchwarden. Go Steelers!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Old Black Magic in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> WCC Old Black Magic in a Nording Freehand,
> View attachment 260700


Cool pipe. I need a Nording Freehand.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wessex Burley Slice in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Have enough for a couple more bowls. Great game between the Astros and Yanks tonight.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day off with Baileys Front Porch in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Old Dominion in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth Royal Champagne.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching Prairie Law.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Hilson Vintage Oiled Acorn Bent 515


----------



## Scap

MarshWheeling said:


> Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Hilson Vintage Oiled Acorn Bent 515
> View attachment 260710


Damn, that stem needs some love!

Like that shape, and it looks like it would be a comfortable smoker.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scap said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Hilson Vintage Oiled Acorn Bent 515
> View attachment 260710
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that stem needs some love!
> 
> Like that shape, and it looks like it would be a comfortable smoker.
Click to expand...

Lol. I've been putting off stem cleaning on my pipes for too long. It's a very comfortable and light pipe.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier: year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. 


Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark pot with a tapered cumberland stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a GBD


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough of this blend for a couple more smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Black Parrot in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching Yellow Dust.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Amphora Burley in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Going to turn the heat for the first time since last winter.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching the Nats-Cards game.


----------



## Scap

Ranier Levant in the Savinelli.
Lit with my new toy, a chrome Zippo with pipe insert.

Seems like the zippo flame is cooler than a butane soft flame. Tobacco doesn't taste scorched.


----------



## Piper

Union Sq in a Castello vergin shape 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken picotta dinner with vanilla bean ice cream fro dessert. Now smoking Wilke High Hat in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB 1938 in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JohnBrody15

I had some bobs chocolate flake flake in the trusty savinelli pipa. I just read an article in the North American society of pipe collectors newsletter about slow smoking. Definitely has me thinking......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sutliff Panna Cotta in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Nats are pouring it on to the Cards.


----------



## msmith1986

Some GH&C Irish brown twist rope someone sent me in a Stanwell Beechwood 303. I didn't get a "nic hit" much at all and I ate dinner 5 hours ago. I really like the bold full flavor, so I will have to order some soon. I'm finding either an oz or a lb, so I'll have to decide.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Lee Von Erck chimney


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample # 3 in a medium bend 2000 thin stem sandblasted black silver spigot Ardor Urano Sherlock Holmes #68/100 D.R. briar calabash with a smooth flared top and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Esoterica 'And So To Bed' in a Brog 43 Kentucky. Very nice, and so to bed with me after this, and to all a good night.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to the post-game chat.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 1980 three quarter bend long stem Ascorti New Dear KS egg with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Haven't smoked this pipe in a long time for some reason, but I thought it time it got some action. Watching Sea Chase starring John Wayne and Lana Turner.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hall Brothers Pipe Dream-Four Corners Special.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed out for a bit,
MM 965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a German Pot 
Mac Baron ODF, Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a leonessa


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a butz choquin marseille


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Lorenzetti Bent Sandblast.


----------



## Madderduro

fox & hound in a armelleni


----------



## JimInks

Up early to take care of some personal business, and am not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem. A nap is calling me when I'm done with stuff.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Triple E, in the Sherlock Meerschaum pipe. Now I need to whip up/blend some more soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Just got my order from Germany.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Rossi on a gloomy afternoon.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, did a nice long walk, and have about a quarter of a bowl left of HU Directors Cut in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching the pre-game Yankees-Astros show.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking one of the new Wilke blends, Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Astros-Yankees game on this warm day.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

ROTT Amphora Original in a Savinelli Oceano, nice, i like it


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Vengeur Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will finish my stash of the blend and get me to dinner time. 4-1 Astros in the 8th.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and fliet mignon smothered in mushrooms dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking a year 2001 Ramon Allones Specially Selected robusto as I watch the Nats beating up on the Cardinals 7-0 in the 3rd.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier this evening, star of the east in the savinelli Saint Nick circa 2017.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Stanwell Vario 29 Straight Billiard partial sandblast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## Scap

Just blew through a bowl of Levant Mixture in a cob.
I loved this blend when I first got it. 

Then I had issues with it.

Now I'm back in love with it. 

Is there such a thing as a pipe tobacco sick period?
I mean I was ready to flush the stuff, now it's wowing me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Just blew through a bowl of Levant Mixture in a cob.
> I loved this blend when I first got it.
> 
> Then I had issues with it.
> 
> Now I'm back in love with it.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a pipe tobacco sick period?
> I mean I was ready to flush the stuff, now it's wowing me.


I'm not sure if it's actually a sick period but I've found several blends that do better after some 'open' time I think for the most part these have been Virginia heavy blends.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. Cardinals are making a game of it now, 7-4, Nats lead in the 6th.


----------



## msmith1986

Drucquer and Sons 'The Devil's Own' in a Molina bent apple nosewarmer before bed. Very nice. Have a good night all.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Nats won and I'm listening to the post-game show while I work.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad and am now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Running materials today,,
F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
The Haunting in a Washington Cob 
Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a German Pot 
C&D Burley Flake #1, Two Timer and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

H&H Porch Swing in a Peterson Arklow B58


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Suzy and Molly had a good time lecturing me on the virtues of waking up earlier so they can have their wet food. I'd have probably listened to them, but I was never a model student.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Condor Blended in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Yanks and Astros game is rained out this evening. It's doing the same here.


----------



## cjmmm47

H&H Blackhouse in a Mr Brog Amigo for lunch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Going to work before long.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Took a snooze, worked, and finished this bowl of HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Is that enough for one day? Nahh.......


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Going back to work in a moment or two.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Engine 99 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2009 McClelland Virginia Woods in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Scap

Big bowl of Magnum Opus in the pot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful eggs over pork chops dinner with green beans on the side, and vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Going to work after this smoke is done.


----------



## JimInks

Working and smoking Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## msmith1986

I was multitasking on top of multitasking, time to relax a little and off to bed. Father Dempsey from @cjmmm47 in a Rossi Vittoria 320. Thanks Chris, I really like this one.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio Hour.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some penzance in the Mark Twain earlier today for the drive home. Not bad, I think I got a better smoke out of it this time.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Luxury Blend.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, sez my back, so I'm smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Watching Sullivan's Travels, a really great movie I haven't seen in years.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the MM Morgan


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted bookshop in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a tapered cumberland stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Cleaning up the Pete 106 and having a bowl of Amphora Original in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Work is done for the day, sez my back, so I'm smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Watching Sullivan's Travels, a really great movie I haven't seen in years.


I haven't seen Sullivan's Travels in many years either but it's "message" is very up to date and relevant (not that being up to date or relevant should matter). More importantly it's a wonderful movie. :wink2:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Blend 07 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Blend 07 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.[/quote @JimInks .. could you repost the link for your pipe pics. I'm sure the new guys would like to get a visual to match with some of the descriptions..
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> I haven't seen Sullivan's Travels in many years either but it's "message" is very up to date and relevant (not that being up to date or relevant should matter). More importantly it's a wonderful movie. :wink2:


 We agree!

Part way through this bowl of the newly released Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow acrylic tapered stem. Watching the pre-game Astros-Yankees game.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quarter of the way through this bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Blend 07 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.[/quote @*JimInks* .. could you repost the link for your pipe pics. I'm sure the new guys would like to get a visual to match with some of the descriptions..
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> https://pipesmokersdens.com/threads/jims-pipe-collection.1779/
Click to expand...


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in the new to me Peterson 106, stem still needs buffing


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Christmas Cheer in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after wonderful salad, salmon and snap green peas dinner, and am almost a third of a bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston cut plug in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Brigham 23S









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## cjmmm47

Carolina Red Flake in a Chacom Montmartre. Tasty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Working and listening to the 9th inning.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> A couple of minutes away from smoking Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Working and listening to the 9th inning.


Love that pipe. Well, you do have a few nice ones, lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light snack, and am part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. Work's done for the day, so I'm relaxing and watching the baseball talk on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now having my last smoke of the day: year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I have just returned from Hell










barely smoking Dan Pipe Jubilee 30.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> If your still there, try the Baileys front porch also


Sorry, I missed this, but they don't carry that blend and the event was not what I expected. Although the guy was from C&D, he did not bring a bunch of their tobaccos to try.

It was still interesting and informative. This is primarily a cigar lounge, but one of the employees is really trying to make piping a bigger part of their business. He attends pipe shows all over the country and asked C&D to come in and educate some of his recent converts. It was a small group, about 7 of us. The C&D rep started by having us smoke a 1/4 bowl of straight red virginia (Yorktown) to understand the base tobacco of the blend we would develop. We all talked about what we tasted and noticed from this blend including smells prior to lighting. He gave some history and background on different Va's and how they are cultivated and processed.

He then passed around a tub of straight blending perique and went over it's history and purpose of use in blending with base tobacco's. He mentioned what we might notice when he added 10% to our base VA. He did a quick blend using a scale for accuracy and then we all loaded 1/4 bowls. Smoked and talked about what we picked up and liked/disliked about the change.

Finally, he passed around a tub of straight Lat. and went through the same process. He added 10% to the VaPer and we smoked a small bowl again.

Finally, we all discussed and decided our favorite stage of the blend and loaded up full bowls to have a nice long smoke and continue asking him questions, which lead to a discussion about developing a small local pipe club.

Before we closed the shop, we were all handed baggies of the base and blending tobaccos so we could go home and develop our own blend's.

It was a great time and I'm hoping something comes of the pipe club discussion. Most of the attendees were long time cigar smokers who seemed really excited about the new adventure of smoking pipes!

The plan for the next time he is in town, is to have a pipe show at the shop. He will bring a couple hundred Peterson or Savinelli pipes and we are encouraged to bring anything we might want to trade among ourselves. Looking forward to this.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> If your still there, try the Baileys front porch also


Also, I see that Latakia is present in Bailey's. How pronounced is it? Every time I buy something with Latakia, I end up throwing it out because it ruins my palate for a few days.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## Piper

Erik @ebnash, a few of us Puffsters (I forget whether you were one of them) tried a similar experiment last March. We didn't build up from a base virginia as you did; we sampled each of the main tobacco types separately to help us identify them when they appeared in blends. Most of the baccys were from C&D also. We tried burley ribbon cut, bright virginia ribbon, Yorktown (stoved and bright va), dark fired kentucky, izmir turkish, long cut perique and Sutliff red va. (You'll be happy to know there was no latakia.) We compared notes but I still don't think I can distinguish between the various preparations of virginia.:frown2:


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Suzy ad Molly are happy that I opened the windows on this sunny Fall day so they can dream of being fearless hunters in the wild.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Snoqualmie Falls in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Also, I see that Latakia is present in Bailey's. How pronounced is it? Every time I buy something with Latakia, I end up throwing it out because it ruins my palate for a few days.


To me its like Haunted Bookshop with more oommmph, but i guess if you dont like Latakia you may not like it


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Lone Ranger.

Speaking of old time radio, I'm being interviewed this evening about comic and radio at 10:30 EST. If you care to listen, here's the link. Press either the red or blue button to tune in. http://www.yesterdayusa.com/


----------



## Fusion

Chelsea Morning in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Sunny, but chilly outside.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting some work done before the Yankees-Astros game.


----------



## Scap

Just lit a bowl of Quiet Nights and poured a few fingers of Rowan's Creek.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Getting set for baseball, and later my podcast at 10:30.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Penzance in my Il Duca morta rhodesian with a few pours of Laphroaig 10. Happy Friday!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## jmt8706

Gurkha Urban Legend...and it was good. Smokey, some leather, and a subtle sweetness. I am surprised.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem.


----------



## msmith1986

This afternoon when I got home. Rossi Vittoria 320 and Black Frigate.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Now smoking Haunted Bookshop in a freshly cleaned up 1960's George Yale estate.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. The podcast went well.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Last bowl of the day was Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Working and listening to Clapton.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now having my last smoke of the day: early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Lorenzetti Bent Billiard Sandblast.


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Penny Farthing in the new to me Peterson 106, stem still needs buffing


She cleaned up right nice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2015 Christmas Cheer in an Armentrout Apple,
> 
> View attachment 260980


No! Christmas yet.....love that pipe tho. 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Last bowl of the day was Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


Love those stained cob bowls.

I was gifted a pair of them, and they are really nice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Was visiting with a neighbor to see his new dog, who looks like a small bear. Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## restomod

WO Larsen Signature, in the Plumb.


----------



## Madderduro

medal of honor in a peterson ashford with sterling silver mount and cumberland stem


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Peterson Killarney 106


----------



## MarshWheeling

Madderduro said:


> medal of honor in a peterson ashford with sterling silver mount and cumberland stem
> View attachment 261136


Nice Peterson you have there.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> C&D Bijou in a Peterson Killarney 106


And another nice Peterson. I'm partial to Peterson's. Can't you tell.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Madderduro

MarshWheeling said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> medal of honor in a peterson ashford with sterling silver mount and cumberland stem
> View attachment 261136
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Peterson you have there.
Click to expand...

thank you sir....I've never been a peterson fan but a friend got one last week so I figured eh why not I'll get one....good smoker nice comfortable pipe...feel like I just cheated on my savinellis thou


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a yello bole


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> And another nice Peterson. I'm partial to Peterson's. Can't you tell.


Thank you. My first pete and i do like it


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## cjmmm47

Carolina Red Flake in a Morgan Bones bent Brandy with his Lightning finish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

The last of the GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Dinner should be ready soon. Watching the Astros-Yankees game.


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, monk fish, asparagus and vanilla bean ice cream dinner, and a part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Stanwell Vario 29 half sandblast.


----------



## Scap

Busted open a half pounder of Pot Latch.

Damn glad I got the extra tall Mason jar with the flip latch lid....the unpacked baccy doubled in volume!


Anyway, packed as much as I could into the Savinelli and puffing away. Moisture level was like Goldilocks out of the can. Not too wet, not too dry, but just right.


Good stuff and great aroma tickling my nose.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Billy Budd in a small 1936 Briarcraft Huntington estate. I just got it finished last night and it is great so far. From the last lot of 6 pipes I bought for $20 a few months ago.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Before bed smoke in a Paykoc lopsided apple.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to the Astros' celebration.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem. Working and listening to the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite stem. Doing a little reading.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Back in action with










Vanilla Hausmarken.


----------



## Madderduro

smoking a aro no clue what it is...definitely something almond...aros are pretty gross but its a switch....in a medico


----------



## Madderduro

escudo navy deluxe in a boswell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #1 in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Insignia100

Finally got settled into the new house in North Carolina. Smoking some C&D Pegasus out of my new to me Stanwell poker.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MarshWheeling

H&H Porch Swing in a Nording Churchwarden.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke #5 in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Levant in a 1964 Dunny amber root rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Ken Burns' Country Music, episode three. Yeah, I'm behind in seeing the series.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Condor Blended in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


----------



## Piper

GLP Odyssey in a Castello perla nera nose warmer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Listing to Gunsmoke starring William Conrad, and deciding on what to snack on, and what my next smoke will be.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a nice salad, and am smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Brother Orchid starring Bogie and our hero, EGR himself.


----------



## JimInks

Didn't quite have enough to fill this in a 1980 black sandblasted full bent Ascorti Business Extension Saxaphone with a thin gold band accent and black acrylic stem with Watch City Rouxgaroux, so I'm a third of the way into the smoke. This will finish off the current batch I have. Great pipe that used to get a lot more action than it has in recent times.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Drama Reserve.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Men of America starring William Boyd before he played Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for a wet Monday,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
C&D/Warped The Haunting in a Washington Cob and pouched 
SG 1792 in a German Pot


----------



## Madderduro

mac baren club blend in a rattray spiked eldritch


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a boswell nose warmer


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a canted johs


----------



## Madderduro

esoterica margate in a skippy wigwam


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Purple Cow in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Working up a trade box of tobacco for a friend.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Peterson Killarney Billiard


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Prozac

Carter Hall it's cheap, smooth and the only d**m thing I got  :vs_laugh::grin2::vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Prozac said:


> Carter Hall it's cheap, smooth and the only d**m thing I got  :vs_laugh::grin2::vs_laugh:


Lots of people smoke that, cheap is ok as long as you like it


----------



## Scap

Cerberus in a stained cob.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Prozac said:


> Carter Hall it's cheap, smooth and the only d**m thing I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Carter Hall isn't a bad Burley tobacco. I'm a Burley guy and I still enjoy SWR and Granger which are also referred to as drugstore tobacco's.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful garden ragu with pasta and asparagus dinner with a bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching The Westerner starring Gary Cooper and Walter Brennan.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Peterson System Standard






Darwin B42


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Lots of people smoke that, cheap is ok as long as you like it


I say that to a lot of people. There's never any sense in being a snob about stuff like a few people I have known.

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Before Baileys front porch in the Cob, Now Ennerdale in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipes.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample #2 in a smooth quarter bend straight grain dark brown 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant with a wide bowl that recedes to a point at the bottom, with a wood inset as a ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Watching Here Comes the Nelsons with lots of well known actors in the movie: Rock Hudson, Arthur Q. Bryan, Jim Backus, Frank Nelson, and Gale Gordon.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad, and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. I'll probably finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tuesday’s lineup 
MM 965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
The Haunting in a Washington Cob 
Ennerdale in a German Pot 
The Haunting and Two Timer pouched


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Not far from finishing this bowl of original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


Jim, assuming your Stonehenge was from the original, discontinued production run in 2001, how has the blend evolved? In particular, is the Lakeland essence, which is quite apparent in contemporary productions, still detectable 18 years later, in the 2001 version? Thanks. :vs_cool:


----------



## Madderduro

sutliff peaches & creme in a medico


----------



## Madderduro

medal of valor in a brog 48


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a kaywoodie ruf-tone


----------



## JimInks

Up early for an editorial conference, and am just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Jim, assuming your Stonehenge was from the original, discontinued production run in 2001, how has the blend evolved? In particular, is the Lakeland essence, which is quite apparent in contemporary productions, still detectable 18 years later, in the 2001 version? Thanks. :vs_cool:


Here's my review where I discuss it all:

The various Virginias offers a range of flavors: plenty of fermented stewed ripe and tangy dark fruit with a lot of earth, some tart and not tart citrus, and a few grass notes, along with a minor hits of tea and vinegar. They also provide a mild floral quality which is slightly more obvious in the first half than it is later on. They form the major base of the blend. The touch of Malawi burley has some earth, nuts, toast and wood far in the background. The deep raisins, prunes, plum and moderate spice from the Saint James perique continually underscores the experience. The cocoa topping is lightly applied, but works well in concert with the Lakeland-esque additive. These toppings do tone down the varietals a mite, though the Lakeland recedes some in the last third of the bowl, more so than the cocoa, which weakens slightly. No chance of bite or harshness, and sports no dull moments. The nic-hit is a step closer to medium than it is to mild. The flakes are a little moist, but need no dry time. Burns a little slow, and fairly cool with a rather consistent taste that also has a little creaminess. Leaves just a little moisture in the pipe, and requires some relights. Has a pleasant after taste that lingers. Not an all day smoke, but it's a repeatable one, provided you can find a tin.

As for the new version, I find few differences. The fermentation from the Virginias is barely present, but that was due to the aging process anyway. The Lakeland essence is a tad stronger and the cocoa is a little more more obvious than that, and a bit more prominent than the 2001 version. Again, I attribute this to the age of the original as related to fresh. As with the older production, the Lakeland loses a little of its impact by the last third of your smoke, and the cocoa hardly does (same as the 2001 sample). The only other thing I observe is that the perique is tad less noticeable here, but I'd attribute that to the freshness of the blend because the toppings of the old were muted just a little over time, and their full influence when fresh would naturally reduce the effectiveness of some varietals that are added in small amounts. The Malawi burley is moderately less affected. For the most part, the tobaccos deliver as they did in the past. The bottom line is that the differences are due to the aging process, and not a change in recipe as the variables aren't quite as obvious as this review makes them seem in cold print.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to the World Series talk on the XM.


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Here's my review where I discuss it all:
> 
> The various Virginias offers a range of flavors: plenty of fermented stewed ripe and tangy dark fruit with a lot of earth, some tart and not tart citrus, and a few grass notes, along with a minor hits of tea and vinegar. They also provide a mild floral quality which is slightly more obvious in the first half than it is later on. They form the major base of the blend. The touch of Malawi burley has some earth, nuts, toast and wood far in the background. The deep raisins, prunes, plum and moderate spice from the Saint James perique continually underscores the experience. The cocoa topping is lightly applied, but works well in concert with the Lakeland-esque additive. These toppings do tone down the varietals a mite, though the Lakeland recedes some in the last third of the bowl, more so than the cocoa, which weakens slightly. No chance of bite or harshness, and sports no dull moments. The nic-hit is a step closer to medium than it is to mild. The flakes are a little moist, but need no dry time. Burns a little slow, and fairly cool with a rather consistent taste that also has a little creaminess. Leaves just a little moisture in the pipe, and requires some relights. Has a pleasant after taste that lingers. Not an all day smoke, but it's a repeatable one, provided you can find a tin.
> 
> As for the new version, I find few differences. The fermentation from the Virginias is barely present, but that was due to the aging process anyway. The Lakeland essence is a tad stronger and the cocoa is a little more more obvious than that, and a bit more prominent than the 2001 version. Again, I attribute this to the age of the original as related to fresh. As with the older production, the Lakeland loses a little of its impact by the last third of your smoke, and the cocoa hardly does (same as the 2001 sample). The only other thing I observe is that the perique is tad less noticeable here, but I'd attribute that to the freshness of the blend because the toppings of the old were muted just a little over time, and their full influence when fresh would naturally reduce the effectiveness of some varietals that are added in small amounts. The Malawi burley is moderately less affected. For the most part, the tobaccos deliver as they did in the past. The bottom line is that the differences are due to the aging process, and not a change in recipe as the variables aren't quite as obvious as this review makes them seem in cold print.


Fantastic review, Jim, as usual. It answers all my questions. I guess I should have checked out TR first. Should have known you'd compare the recent version with the aged '01 version.:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Hadn't smoked this in some time. Pretty decent work smoke.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Mac Baren Amphora Kentucky Blend in my old reliable 1986 smooth Peterson Kildare 999 Rhodesian with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Amphora Original in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking McClelland No. 403 Darkest Chocolate in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Then, it's dinner time. World Series time, too.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Arklow B58


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had some white knight in the savinelli Saint Nick earlier today. Just now, enjoyed some captain black royal, mixed with some table scrapings in the diplomat cob for the ride home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Neither the Astros or Nats starters are quite as sharp with their stuff as expected.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Esoterica Stonehaven in a crosscut Radice Dublin,


----------



## Scap

Arango Balkan Supreme


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. One of my best pipes. Going to work soon and will listen to the game when I do.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Sutliff Panna Cotta in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad, fed Suzy, and I go back to work with a bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Still working.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ashton Gold Rush.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Finally finished work for the day, too.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Just fed Suzy and Molly, and now they're battling over cat nip balls. I'm battling the idea of work , but I know I'll lose that one.


----------



## cjmmm47

Lunchtime with Carter Hall in a Chacom Montmartre










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, square shank and black acrylic gathered stem in the military mount style. Just traded tobacco for the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Working and listening to Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: year 2009 McClelland Virginia Woods in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Purple Cow in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow saddle stem with white swirls. Time for a pre-dinner snack!


----------



## Scap

Balkan Sasieni in my Lane Era Charatan Special and a wee dram of a Scotch I can't pronounce...


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling Biliard


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard B42


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, green beans and rib-eye steak smothered in mushrooms dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Interesting first inning for the Astros and Nats. 2-2 in the second.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Julius Vesz Hand Cut Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Warped: The Haunting in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Still 2-2, but in the 5th inning.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Prozac

Same old stuff lol - Carter Hall in my beginner Corn Cob pipe.
I think I'm starting to love that little pipe!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2014 John Barrett smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work and listen to the rest of the game, which is now 12-2 Nats.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Not that far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va./Bur #2 in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Taking a short break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 77 °F










Solani Blend 763.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a nice sized fruit salad, and am almost half way through this bowl of Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thursday’s pipe smoking adventures,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
The Haunting in a Washington Cob 
Ennerdale Flake in a German Pot 
Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
C&D Burley Flake #1 pouched


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a buckeye tomato


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a armellini


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill durbar in a big ben bora


----------



## Fusion

Lane HGL in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with an aluminum band and black acrylic tapered stem. Just got this pipe today from the Merchant Service guys.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Prince Albert in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Peterson Killarney 106


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

Don't ya just hate it when you set too much baccy out to dry.....
Squadron Leader with Perique, twice.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Burley Kake in my new Royal Meer mini earlier, and now Dunhill matured VA in a Molina shorty bent apple.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful chicken legs and snap green peas dinner, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early, so I can concentrate on work for a while: Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


Ordered an ounce of Ennerdale this afternoon to see how funky it is.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Ordered an ounce of Ennerdale this afternoon to see how funky it is.


 Would have sent you some had i known you had not tried it, your gona want more than 1oz :grin2:
Oh and dont use a pipe you like at first, it will taint it, i use that Barling now for all the Lakelands


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Some of my black & gold blend. The flavor in this thing is awesome.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Had a light snack and am now smoking FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Going back to work.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 2009 McClelland Virginia Woods in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. Fed Suzy and Molly their breakfast food a little early so they won't bug me while I'm working. Wellll.... maybe they won't.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegand Aromatic.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Long day, long smoke. Both were worth it.


----------



## JimInks

Been busy doing paper work, and taking care of some personal business. Not far from finishing my last smoke of the day: 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s smooth medium bend Savinelli Autograph 5 Dublin with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and stem.


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Would have sent you some had i known you had not tried it, your gona want more than 1oz :grin2:
> Oh and dont use a pipe you like at first, it will taint it, i use that Barling now for all the Lakelands


Yes, I'll be very cautious which pipe I haunt with it. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Working and getting ready to listen to Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Few coins of Escudo Navy De Luxe in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a really good snooze, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## cjmmm47

Bengal Slices in a Mr. Brog Amigo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Julius Vesz 'Hand Cut' Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Yes, I'll be very cautious which pipe I haunt with it. :vs_laugh:


I've been smoking Ennerdale for my drive home in the evenings and I've noticed that my truck is developing a Lakeland Ghost :vs_cool:


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Peterson Donegal Rocky B5


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, shrimp and green beans dinner, and am half way through this bowl of C&D Warped: The Haunting in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the Nats-Astros game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. 2-1 Astros in the top of the 5th.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Astros lead 4-1.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Astros won, and I'm off to work. Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Virginia in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Time to feed the cats.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem. Finally finished work for the day.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sutliff ******* Spice with the morning coffee










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Got three new-to-me Wilke blends to review.


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## msmith1986

My stoved black and golden VA blend in the mini meer.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

..and this is the 2nd part










Peterson Connoisseur's Choice.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Breaking in the new one










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Match Dunhill 965 in a 2005 MM Rob Roy cob. Love this stuff.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Scap

Codger scoop of Star of the East for the maiden voyage of my newest addition.


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Codger scoop of Star of the East for the maiden voyage of my newest addition.
> 
> View attachment 261686


Very nice. Is that a Neerup?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

G.L. Pease Maltese Falcon in a freshly restored 1936 Briarcraft Huntington with a vulcanite stem.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work for a while, and this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a pre-dinner snack, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard 305 Rustic Calabash.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Haunting in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili with elk meat dinner, and big, juicy red grapes for dessert. Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Astros-Nats game, of course.


----------



## msmith1986

Plum Pudding Special Reserve in a Molina shorty 122 bent apple.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke TC Ebony in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Astros are leading 4-0 in the 5th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Bergman's grand slam made it 8-1 Astros in the 7th.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> Very nice. Is that a Neerup?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yessir


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to work soon.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Still at work.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Sutliff Eastfarthing in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Time to eat an apple now that Suzy and Molly are having their breakfast.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Watching a 1940 musical short subject starring Ozzie Nelson.


----------



## Madderduro

escudo navy deluxe in a peterson


----------



## Madderduro

mac baren latakia flake in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a stanwell


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a nording seagull


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Purple Cow in a Brog 43 Kentucky.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

H&H Porch Swing in a Peterson System Standard 303.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Stanwell Flame Grain Billiard,


----------



## msmith1986

2nd time with this tobacco and trying for more with a meer and ice water this time. I'm getting dark plum, raisin, fig, and more fruits like blueberry and raspberry on the retro and aftertaste. There is some underlying citrus to compliment the whole time too. Very good, well balanced tobacco. I should've got more than 2 tins.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> 2nd time with this tobacco and trying for more with a meer and ice water this time. I'm getting dark plum, raisin, fig, and more fruits like blueberry and raspberry on the retro and aftertaste. There is some underlying citrus to compliment the whole time too. Very good, well balanced tobacco. I should've got more than 2 tins.
> View attachment 261748
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I have a few tins of that may have to crack one


----------



## Fusion

C&D Engine 99 in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

1885 Pennsylvania US, underage coal miner.










Breaker boy: https://thebreakerboysbrianeicher.weebly.com/the-work-of-a-breaker-boy.html

I am smoking Dunhill My Mixture 965, cool water beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a 1970s full bend straight grain rough top Savinelli Autograph 6 sitter with a cumberland saddle stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while, but it always performs great when I do.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting with fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with a new Directors Cut initiate. It is good to be the enabler!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some Lane 1 this evening

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Seven Seas Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem. Watching the pre-game World Series talk on MLB TV. The Fox guys clown around too much.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a 1980 Dunhill root briar bent dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This smoke will be interrupted by dinner at some point. Watching the Astros-Nats game.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Watching the Astros beating the Nats again after a wonderful salad, filet of sole, and asparagus dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Wilke TC Ebony in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the post-game talk on MLB TV.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Marble Kake in a Rossi Vittoria 320.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have a little more work to do. Listening to the BBC.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Up early to take care of some business.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Madderduro

artisans blend in a rattray stone of scone 19


----------



## Madderduro

latakia in a olivewood dapper
View attachment 261816


----------



## MarshWheeling

Comoy's Cask No 4 in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Nording Churchwarden.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke TC Ebony in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Working on a review of it.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Enjoying company with a long time friend and former employee of mine.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*NO Day "OXI"* anniversary 28th October 1940 - 28th October 2019










I am smoking McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve and i raise a glass of Greek red wine to the memory of the fallen Soldiers-Constables-EON Youth-Citizens against the fascist [italians and albanians] invaders.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> *NO Day "OXI"* anniversary 28th October 1940 - 28th October 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking McClelland Grand Orientals Drama Reserve and i raise a glass of Greek red wine to the memory of the fallen Soldiers-Constables-EON Youth-Citizens against the fascist [italians and albanians] invaders.


Cheers!!!!


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this beautiful fall day.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Lorenzetti Bent Billiard Sandblast.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken parmesan and vanilla bean ice cream dinner with a bowl of Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard and a black acrylic tapered stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a couple of years, so it's past time to do so. Watching Ken Burns' Country Music episode five.


----------



## msmith1986

Evening gentleman. Warped/C&D The Haunting in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of Wessex Burley Slice in a 2002 three quarter bend light brown sandblasted Ardor Urano Fatta A Mano eight sided paneled shaped bulldog sitter with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Bracken Flake from 2010 in a Radice Rind Volcano, interesting


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad and am also half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Trying to decide what movie to watch.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Black Cavendish in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson Dublin Edition Rusticated X220


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of year 2012 McClelland Deep Hollow in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## JimInks

Had a light lunch, and am now smoking the last of this sample of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 1986 full bend pebble relief Aldo Velani Titan 33 briar Oom Paul/Calabash with a black acrylic tapered stem that has a briar accent. Mad Dog Russo is on MLB TV at the top of the hour.


----------



## Fusion

Another round of 2010 SG Bracken Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in the refreshed Cob


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Getting ready for the Astros-Nats game.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and fresh green beans dinner with red grapes for dessert. Almost half way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. Astros lead 2-1 in the 4th.


----------



## Scap

First bowl ever of Lakeland.
Ennerdale Flake.

I love this stuff. I swear it is familiar to me, but it's like a memory from a life that wasn't mine.

I love this stuff!
*And I repeat myself! Lol


----------



## Fusion

Im with @Scap, Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> First bowl ever of Lakeland.
> Ennerdale Flake.
> 
> I love this stuff. I swear it is familiar to me, but it's like a memory from a life that wasn't mine.
> 
> I love this stuff!
> *And I repeat myself! Lol
> 
> View attachment 261920


Oh hell, another one! LoL!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Balkan in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Nats lead 5-2 in the 7th.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega with a black vulcanite stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun with small clouds here in Athens and 72 'F










Mac Baren Uncle Louie's Rum.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Nording Churchwarden. This is a nice smoke in the
morning with a cup of coffee.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> First bowl ever of Lakeland.
> Ennerdale Flake.
> 
> I love this stuff. I swear it is familiar to me, but it's like a memory from a life that wasn't mine.
> 
> I love this stuff!
> *And I repeat myself! Lol





Fusion said:


> Im with @Scap, Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard





OneStrangeOne said:


> Oh hell, another one! LoL!


Huge fan of the Lakelands too! My faves are Ennerdale, Conniston and Stonehenge. 1792 no thanks! (In fact, if anyone likes that stuff PM me and I'll send it to you next week.)

However, I'm still breaking in this Baldi bent apple so Levant is my blend this morning. Black coffee on the side.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oh hell, another one! LoL!


Damn right :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of this sample of year 2009 McClelland Virginia Woods in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip. Rewriting a couple of old reviews that I feel could be better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Wilke Balkan in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## restomod

Still working in this new Stanwell, one small bowl at a time. Some Lane 1q this time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 SG FVF in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Going through a nice shipment of books I just received in the mail.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2007 C&D Morley’s Best in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Huge fan of the Lakelands too! My faves are Ennerdale, Conniston and Stonehenge. 1792 no thanks! (In fact, if anyone likes that stuff PM me and I'll send it to you next week.)
> 
> However, I'm still breaking in this Baldi bent apple so Levant is my blend this morning. Black coffee on the side.:smile2:


I'd be interested to try the 1792.
:scared:


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Mixture BB1938 in a Neerup pot


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> I'd be interested to try the 1792.
> :scared:


I quite like it, i dont get a lot of "Lakeland" with it, still have a couple of tins left


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I quite like it, i dont get a lot of "Lakeland" with it, still have a couple of tins left


So what's the heaviest Lakeland essence blend?
I think I've asked this before, but still curious.


----------



## MarshWheeling

D&R Two Timer in a Peterson Arklow Sandblast.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Raining very hard outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> So what's the heaviest Lakeland essence blend?
> I think I've asked this before, but still curious.


For me its the Grasmere then Ennerdale then Conniston, The Stonehenge and 1792 i can hardly taste the Lakeland but my taste buds are probably shot :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Ran a couple of errands and am now home just in time to smoke HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> For me its the Grasmere then Ennerdale then Conniston, The Stonehenge and 1792 i can hardly taste the Lakeland but my taste buds are probably shot :grin2:


1792 is different from the other Lakelands. It uses tonquin bean. I'm not sure what tonquin is but it affects me the way latakia affects Erik @ebnash. Grassmere is a little off-putting to me also but Nathan @OneStrangeOne convinced me to let it age before giving up on it. I'll send along some 1792 to Steve @Scap and anyone else who wants to try it.


----------



## Piper

MarshWheeling said:


> D&R Two Timer in a Peterson Arklow Sandblast.
> View attachment 261972


I love your collection of Petes-such classic shapes!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> 1792 is different from the other Lakelands. It uses tonquin bean. I'm not sure what tonquin is but it affects me the way latakia affects Erik @*ebnash*. Grassmere is a little off-putting to me also but Nathan @*OneStrangeOne* convinced me to let it age before giving up on it. I'll send along some 1792 to Steve @*Scap* and anyone else who wants to try it.


I just got some SG Bracken Flake from 2010, it has Tonquin in it also, iv only tried 2 bowls but it is kinda like 1792 now you mention it


----------



## Piper

Smoking Conniston in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Almost time for dinner, and is time for the Astros-Nats.


----------



## JimInks

Watching the World Series and relaxing after a wonderful salad, rib-eye steak and pinto beans dinner, and have about a third of a bowl left of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Been so into the game I forgot to list my smoke. Greinke has shut the Nats down through 4. 1-0 Astros.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Piper said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> D&R Two Timer in a Peterson Arklow Sandblast.
> View attachment 261972
> 
> 
> 
> I love your collection of Petes-such classic shapes!
Click to expand...

Thank you my friend.


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke Balkan in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Nats now lead 3-2 in the 8th. The Astros should have kept Greinke in.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had some white knight in the lion meer. I've got one more bowl of this good stuff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran 69


----------



## Fusion

Some Ennerdale in a Falcon to end the day


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Nats now lead 6-2 in the 9th, two men on and one out.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem. I'll probably end the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lot of moisture today (65%) and this is annoying.










Peter Rasmussen Black Label.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. It's going to be a very busy day today.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This is one of the few Vapers that makes a comfortable morning smoke.


----------



## Kaizer

Finishing Paladin Black Cherry. I think I got tired of it. 
Habit is a terrible thing. It's time to come up with something new.



JohnBrody15 said:


> Had some white knight in the lion meer. I've got one more bowl of this good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By the way, is it a carved bone or am I wrong?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515.


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a rattray


----------



## JohnBrody15

Kaizer said:


> Finishing Paladin Black Cherry. I think I got tired of it.
> Habit is a terrible thing. It's time to come up with something new.
> 
> By the way, is it a carved bone or am I wrong?


Welcome to the forum sir! It's actually carved from a stone called meerschaum...


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley 201-6 in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem. The tobacco is a little dry, but tasty.


----------



## JimInks

Time for another short smoke: Sutliff Red Ribbon in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a "root beer swirl" acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut No. 2015 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Had a light lunch, and am now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## MarshWheeling

D&R Two Timer in a Peterson Donegal Rocky B5


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Match Walnut in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

A bowl from my "bits and pieces" jar n a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Silems Commodore Flake.
Like @JimInks mentions in his review over at Tobacco Reviews....

"The nic-hit is just past the medium threshold. I rate the strength level as strong and the taste is full. I do not recommend a big bowl for this."

I will second that motion. I may have to dump this bowl as I am on an empty* stomach. And it's a bit stronger than I want to struggle with at this moment.

*I'm a fat boy, my stomach's never really empty, I'm just queueing up for the next meal. LOL


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Bracken Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Roadtown. From a fresh jar....wooohooo!

Happy Halloween Puff-Kin!










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of MacBaren HH Balkan Blend in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Just torched a big bowl of C&D Burley Flake #5 in my Lee Von Erck. Happy Halloween!!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo

Fusion said:


> A bowl from my "bits and pieces" jar n a Maddis Brandy


That's a cool pipe!! I dig it:thumb::vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Fusion

GoJohnnyGo said:


> That's a cool pipe!! I dig it:thumb::vs_closedeyes:


Thank you, its a great smoker


----------



## JtAv8tor

Happy Halloween, enjoying some 2009 FM

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Earlier Stokkebye 400 luxury Navy flake in a Brindisi basket billiard. 
Now smoking Haunted Bookshop in a Royal Meer mini skull. Happy Halloween everyone.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Tinsky Dublin


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem.

Going to take one of my occasional forum breaks to take care of some business. Have a nice weekend, folks.


----------



## msmith1986

2nd smoke in this big guy. Stoved black VA and gold VA in a Birtch custom big poker from @Matt_21









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a MM Cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Herman Lane 1-Q.


----------



## JtAv8tor

C&D Haunted Bookshop

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion

SPC Snoqualmie Falls in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Neerup Pot


----------



## ebnash

Well, no pipe with me to smoke, so I have beer in my bowl. Barrel Aged Sour Porter at Heretic Brewery. 

Leave it to me to go out of town, have free time, and not bring a pipe.


----------



## UBC03

ebnash said:


> Well, no pipe with me to smoke, so I have beer in my bowl. Barrel Aged Sour Porter at Heretic Brewery.
> 
> Leave it to me to go out of town, have free time, and not bring a pipe.


What is this "free time" you speak of? never mind, I'll google it..

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## ebnash

UBC03 said:


> What is this "free time" you speak of? never mind, I'll google it..
> 
> Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


Typically a rarity for me, as I've been working 70 hours weeks lately. But I planned this day off a month ago to get some custom tuning done on my car that will take 10 hours. So, luckily, there is a brewery near by and a $5 Uber got me there for lunch and beer. Can't pass that up!

The ironic thing is that I have a bunch of tobacco with me from Nathan's bomb and no pipe. Checking now to find the closest shop that I can buy a pipe, that's not made of glass :vs_mad:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ebnash said:


> Typically a rarity for me, as I've been working 70 hours weeks lately. But I planned this day off a month ago to get some custom tuning done on my car that will take 10 hours. So, luckily, there is a brewery near by and a $5 Uber got me there for lunch and beer. Can't pass that up!
> 
> The ironic thing is that I have a bunch of tobacco with me from Nathan's bomb and no pipe. Checking now to find the closest shop that I can buy a pipe, that's not made of glass :vs_mad:


Tin can?


----------



## ebnash

Or the old trick from high school, an apple , but yes, we also sometimes used a can!


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Hickorynut

ebnash said:


> Well, no pipe with me to smoke, so I have beer in my bowl. Barrel Aged Sour Porter at Heretic Brewery.
> 
> Leave it to me to go out of town, have free time, and not bring a pipe.


That sounds really tasty!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Jess Chonowitsch T14 while reading about Robert Evan Brown [US Army, Medal of Honor awarded]










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobbie_E._Brown


----------



## MarshWheeling

At first glance I thought Bobbie Brown was Shemp from The Three Stooges.


----------



## Scap

Good morning. It's 57 and sunny. Bout ready to ditch the hoodie and sweats. Enjoying some Ethiopian coffee and a bowl of delicious Ennerdale.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Yorktown in a lopsided Paykoc apple. Probably my go-to VA for both simplicity and complexity, I love it.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Madis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 St James Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Insignia100

Peterson Early Morning Pipe out of an estate Savinelli billiard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Been a crazy busy day, mowed, edged, weedeated, pulled weeds, spread fall fertilizer, and ran the sprinklers a bit.

I'm beat.

Settling down with some Autumn Evening. Didn't realize this was an aromatic when I popped the lid. The maple is a bit overwhelming, but I'm hoping it'll be an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Scap

Chasing that weird Autumn Evening with some Star of the East now. 

I want to like aromatic blends, but they're just too damn sweet....it's just not enjoyable to me in large doses.

This is pairing well with some Viking themed death metal.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #1 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cob


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier while cleaning some pipes, had some Peretti thanksgiving blend in the Peterson.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## msmith1986

My before bed smoke is Warped/C&D The Haunting in a Stanwell black and white 404 panel Dublin. 
This is after I worked on finishing carving and shaping my first pipe all evening, finishing it with a high speed stainless wire wheel and then an olive oil rub-down.





































Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## cjmmm47

Busy morning in the shop.

Mississippi River in a Mr. Brog Amigo followed up by some H&H Magnum Opus










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a buckeye tomato....hope the weather around here hangs out for a bit....perfect for smoking a pipe!


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard B42 Darwin


----------



## msmith1986

Some H&H Classic Burley Kake in my freshly carved Poker chimney stack freehand, or pipe, for short.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a savi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*The American Army of Two* 
Rebecca and Abigail Bates ,1814 Scituate, Massachusetts.














I am smoking Samuel Gawith Full Virginia Flake in a Corn Cob, liqueur beside me while reading.


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> My before bed smoke is Warped/C&D The Haunting in a Stanwell black and white 404 panel Dublin.
> This is after I worked on finishing carving and shaping my first pipe all evening, finishing it with a high speed stainless wire wheel and then an olive oil rub-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Great job :thumb:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Strength is what I like, lol.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Great job :thumb:


Thanks Colin, best $16 I've spent in a while. I stayed natural and olive oil finish, that way I can smoke it and still hack at it more later if I feel like it. I would like to take more off the back of the bowl and round off the bottom front heel at some point.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

msmith1986 said:


> Some H&H Classic Burley Kake in my freshly carved Poker chimney stack freehand, or pipe, for short.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Nice job on the pipe. How's it smoke?


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in the Cob


----------



## msmith1986

Drucquer and Sons 'The Devil's Own' in my freehand stack.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MarshWheeling said:


> Nice job on the pipe. How's it smoke?


It smokes great so far. I think I might cut 3/4" off the top of the bowl and round it off more like a pot though. Whenever I have time.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## msmith1986

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Molina shorty bent apple.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*TEST:* Can you see my 2 photos? Please inform me, i have n issue with the https:// and htpp:// of the image hosting site.

Here is the 1st









and the 2nd









4noggins Killington.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Sid.Stavros said:


> *TEST:* Can you see my 2 photos? Please inform me, i have n issue with the https:// and htpp:// of the image hosting site.
> 
> Here is the 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4noggins Killington.


I see them Both sir

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> *TEST:* Can you see my 2 photos? Please inform me, i have n issue with the https:// and htpp:// of the image hosting site.
> 
> Here is the 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4noggins Killington.


Yes sir both pic's


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Monday’s lineup 
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
Grasmere in a German Pot


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard Rusticated Calabash.


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Madis Brandy


----------



## Fusion

Gone Fishing, i really am going lol


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Gone Fishing, i really am going lol


bringing pipes or cigars?


----------



## Piper

Black House 2016, courtesy Nathan @OneStrangeOne, in a Dunhill Cumberland bent bulldog.

Had a devil of a time getting this photo to appear right side up!


----------



## JimInks

Close to being half way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Scap

Just fired up a bowl of Merde de Cheval.
Not detecting any barnyard or digested hay, here. So far, I'm digging the initial flavor.

Little bit of smokiness and a little bit of sweet.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, scallops and green beans dinner, and am almost half way through the last of this sample of Robert McConnell Black Parrot in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic tapered stem. Catching up on stuff while I can.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful salad, scallops and green beans dinner, and a almost half way through the last of this sample of Robert McConnell Black Parrot in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic tapered stem. Catching up on stuff while I can.


ever thought about doing food reviews along the baccy ones? :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> ever thought about doing food reviews along the baccy ones? :smile2:


Oh, no, man. Never! Tobacco reviews keep me busy enough. :smile2:


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Oh, no, man. Never! Tobacco reviews keep me busy enough. :smile2:


gotta be honest....since i have no idea of the baccy you are normally talking about...the food part is the one i relate the most :grin2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

zcziggy said:


> JimInks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, no, man. Never! Tobacco reviews keep me busy enough. /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
> 
> 
> 
> gotta be honest....since i have no idea of the baccy you are normally talking about...the food part is the one i relate the most /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

Actually, I usually seem to want to hit the fridge after reading Jims posts and then relax with a bowl of baccy.


----------



## Fusion

Back from fishing, had 2 cigars, now some Baileys Front Porch in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Back from fishing, had 2 cigars, now some Baileys Front Porch in a Cellini Bulldog


Have any luck fishing? I'm a fellow fisherman.


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Have any luck fishing? I'm a fellow fisherman.


Yes we got 3 Striped Bass all around 18 and 19 inches


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Watching Gildersleeve's Bad Day, a movie based on The Great Gildersleeve radio series.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any luck fishing? I'm a fellow fisherman.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we got 3 Striped Bass all around 18 and 19 inches
Click to expand...

Nice. It's getting too cold to do anymore fishing here. WV did a two week fall trout stock but not in Northern WV. &#128545;


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Nice. It's getting too cold to do anymore fishing here. WV did a two week fall trout stock but not in Northern WV. &#128545;


Yea we are lucky here with the weather, fish all year round, where we go is a big Delta, brackish water, so Striped Bass, Sturgeon and Salmon are the 3 everyone goes for


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. It's getting too cold to do anymore fishing here. WV did a two week fall trout stock but not in Northern WV. &#128545;
> 
> 
> 
> Yea we are lucky here with the weather, fish all year round, where we go is a big Delta, brackish water, so Striped Bass, Sturgeon and Salmon are the 3 everyone goes for
Click to expand...

I've seen sturgeon on TV. Have you ever reeled one those bad boys in?


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> I've seen sturgeon on TV. Have you ever reeled one those bad boys in?


Yes but only a small one, it was about 15" the keepers have to be between 48 and 60 inches, anything over or under has to go back in, lots get caught here but i havnt been that lucky yet lol


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen sturgeon on TV. Have you ever reeled one those bad boys in?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but only a small one, it was about 15" the keepers have to be between 48 and 60 inches, anything over or under has to go back in, lots get caught here but i havnt been that lucky yet lol
Click to expand...

You're neck of the woods sounds like a nice area to retire. It's probably expensive out there though.


----------



## JohnBrody15

A little earlier today, golden glow in the Zulu.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Matching pipe to the new blends I got for reviews.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Fusion

Fresh air today has me sleepy, a little Ennerdale in a Falcon to end the day


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a salad, and am part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gave me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Nougat.


----------



## JtAv8tor

C&D corn Cob Pipe blend quite tasty.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Madderduro

medal of valor in a briarworks tomato


----------



## MarshWheeling

H&H Porch Swing in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Black House 2016, courtesy Nathan @OneStrangeOne, in a Dunhill Cumberland bent bulldog.
> 
> Had a devil of a time getting this photo to appear right side up!


Wow! That is a beautiful pipe and I don't think I've ever noticed it here.


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in the nording harmony


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SPC Plum Pudding in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Stephen Mitchell & Son Tam O'Shanter Flake Tobacco in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. This is one of seventeen pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Nording Churchwarden.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Bracken Flake from 2010 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Scap

Lane Crown Achievement in a Lane Era Charatan.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Wow! That is a beautiful pipe and I don't think I've ever noticed it here.


Thanks Erik. It's an estate. Not my best smoker so I don't use it much but it's a handsome pipe.


----------



## Piper

965 in a Castello greatline freehand.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell Ivarsson


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf and asparagus dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. I'm almost half way through this bowl of McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1940s Troost Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Ellery Queen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun here in Athens with 72 'F.










Dunhill Londom Mixture Medium.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. I'll finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Casablanca.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in Lorenzetti Billiard Sandblast.


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a armellini


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## Fusion

Chelsea Morning in a Madis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim’s C Blend in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Rouxgaroux in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Red Virginia in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and snap green beans dinner with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## Scap

Pirate Kake, argggh!

Tasty stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scooped up some captain black royal in the Zulu for a so-so smoke.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad, fed Suzy and Molly, and am almost half way through this bowl of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Work is done for the day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Blend No 12.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am having my last smoke of the day: Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Still reading, so I decided to have another bowl of tobacco: Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. TCM is showing Cagney movies this afternoon.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Piper said:


> Union Square in a Baldi bent apple.


Nice smooth Grain finish. Beautiful pipe


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Been watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Red Forest Phenomenon in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem in the military mount style. Haven't smoked this pipe in long time for no decent reason. Great smoker, great looker.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching Cagney movies this afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Stephen Mitchell & Son Tam O'Shanter Flake Tobacco in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Half and Half in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## zcziggy

MarshWheeling said:


> Half and Half in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn
> View attachment 262672


somebody still smokes half & half!!!!! nice!!!!!:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Brog48 with Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## MarshWheeling

zcziggy said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Half and Half in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn
> View attachment 262672
> 
> 
> 
> somebody still smokes half & half!!!!! nice!!!!!/forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_smile.png
Click to expand...

Just got a fresh pouch tonight. Good stuff.


----------



## zcziggy

MarshWheeling said:


> Just got a fresh pouch tonight. Good stuff.
> View attachment 262682
> View attachment 262682


my first three baccys...amphora, sir walter raleigh and half & half :grin2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

zcziggy said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a fresh pouch tonight. Good stuff.
> View attachment 262682
> View attachment 262682
> 
> 
> 
> my first three baccys...amphora, sir walter raleigh and half & half /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

I need to re-up on Sir Walter. My gramps smoked Sir Walter. I smoke it in his honor.


----------



## msmith1986

My aro-english blend in a Crown Medium Rustic









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## msmith1986

Brigham 23S









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and green beans dinner with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Watching Ken Burns' Country Music episode six before I go to work.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some white knight in the Peterson system. We've got a pretty exciting game Chargers vs raiders.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Working and phone chatting with a friend about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a quick snack, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. I did finish work, though. Watching Mayor of Hell starring Cagney.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul with a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Black & Elegant Truffle.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Friday’s pipe smoking adventures,
MM 965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
MB Burley Flake in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Stanwell Featherweight 
C&D Bayou Morning pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## Fusion

3 Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled turkey sandwich, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul with a black pearl acrylic stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. Cold outside today.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 2002 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand with a black acrylic tapered stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in years.


----------



## Fusion

Bowl from the bits and pieces jar in a Madis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Phone chatting about this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

Some Sutliff chocolate truffle in a Royal Meer mini to relax before dinner.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Adventures of Robin Hood.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a no name pot


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices in the Neerup


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and asparagus dinner with a bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Ken Burns' Country Music, episode 7.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Half and Half in a Nording Churchwarden.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scap said:


> Bengal Slices in the Neerup
> View attachment 262754


Nice looking pipe Scap.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

MarshWheeling said:


> Nice looking pipe Scap.


Thank you.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Work's done for the day, and I'm phone chatting with an old friend.


----------



## JimInks

Likely my last smoke of the day, which is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Decided on another smoke: Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Stanwell Vario 29 half sandblast


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Up a bit early, but I was helping out a neighbor, and didn't get a chance to smoke until now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Navajo Kid.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Brindley's Mixture in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday, I packed some Peretti thanksgiving blend in the savinelli Saint Nick, and some Mississippi River in the savinelli straight grain c. I smoked the thanksgiving blend yesterday, and half the MR. Just finishing the MR today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a rattray


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful meat loaf and green beans lunch, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

McClelland 2017 Christmas Cheer in a early-50's first patent Grabow Viking with its original acorn bowl.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year Matured in a Peterson Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff SV cherry cavendish in a mid-50's Danco acorn.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in a twin bore, oil cured Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## msmith1986

Stoved black VA topped with BCA in my freehand stack.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Dinner was a salad, Langostino tails, and asparagus, and I just finished smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Got a snooze in, too.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Private Stock in a Rossi Vittoria 320. It's 35° here currently, perfect time for a taste of summer.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Private Stock Barbados Plantation in a Brog 316 Dublin.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Working and listening to the BBC.


----------



## MarshWheeling

H&H Porch Swing in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Decided to go ahead and list my next smoke so I can concentrate on work for a while: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad and am now smoking 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day (I hope) is early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have clouds and light rain here in Athens with 70 'F










DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## ebnash

Stonehaven in a Castello Bulldog, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a karl erik


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a Castello greatline dublin. There were only two flakes left in the 2oz jar with no marking as to which number HH it was. The flakes were bone dry-snapped when I folded them-but probably still too moist for Nathan @OneStrangeOne!:wink2:


----------



## JtAv8tor

Some Sutliff Xmas Spice during a brief break from working










"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## msmith1986

Sam Gawith Grousmoor from @cjmmm47 in a Paykoc apple.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Bracken Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I had a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Now, I'm just finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a light, late lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures King Black in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

ODF Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a salad, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and floaty widdle ice bergs is my drink.


----------



## haegejc

Fusion said:


> ODF Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


Your Savinelli Oceano is one of my favorite pipes to see in this thread!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

haegejc said:


> Your Savinelli Oceano is one of my favorite pipes to see in this thread!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was my first New pipe, i do love it and it smokes wonderfully


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Wilke TC Ebony in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Had a small bowl of War Horse (Red) before dinner.
It was amazing, so having a bigger bowl, now.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Dark Fired in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell Ivarsson.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chili dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the last episode of Ken Burns' Country Music series.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to Dragnet.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Just finished work for the day.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light snack and am now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Fashions of 1934 starring William Powell and Bette Davis.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gout De Murtille Doux.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Watching a Shemp Howard short with Jimmy Stewart in an early screen role.


----------



## JimInks

Awake because of various wives and cats making a lot of noise. Instead of killing them, I decided to smoke a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A cup of Maxwell House, neat is my drink. Watching my resident noise makers on the IFC Channel: Moe, Larry and Curly!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hoping for a short day,
MM 965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co CCP in a German Pot 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Haunted Bookshop pouched


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching Green Acres for the first time in many years.


----------



## JimInks

Never slept, so I decided to smoke a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a 2002 Caminetto J.N.C.C. Spool three quarter bend flat top and bottom with sandblast in-between and a tapered black acrylic stem. Watching The Best Years of Our Lives.


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a parker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scottys Butternut Burley in a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a salad and grilled ham and cheese sandwich, and am now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Watching The Conquerors on The Military History Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting with a friend who owns over 1,800 pipes.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking late ‘60s D.W.G. Cigar Corporation Klompen Kloggen in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JohnBrody15

Across the pond in the savinelli rustic bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Awake because of various wives and cats making a lot of noise. Instead of killing them, I decided to smoke a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A cup of Maxwell House, neat is my drink. Watching my resident noise makers on the IFC Channel: Moe, Larry and Curly!!


Lol! I'm glad you decided on the more responsible approach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished doing some work and this bowl of Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a 2002 black pebble finish straight Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano Billiard and a black acrylic tapered stem. That was a long smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and snap green peas dinner with a chocolate covered vanilla bean ice cream bar. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A little more snacking once work was done. Fed the cats, too. Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Watching Dynamite Pass starring Tim Holt. He had a very good screen presence. An under rated actor.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MM 965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Coffee's brewing on this cold and very rainy day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lunch and am part way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Danish Export in the Turin Rustic while I figure out what to smoke this afternoon.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Lane Ready Rubbed/McClelland Samsun in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A friend made this and sent me a sample. Very tasty.


----------



## swmalone78

Found what I think might be a decent shop about 45 miles away. Picked up a few blends to try out. If I am reading this correctly I believe I am smoking an esoterica pembroke. The guy has beautiful calligraphy like handwriting just got smeared on the ziplock.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Fusion

swmalone78 said:


> Found what I think might be a decent shop about 45 miles away. Picked up a few blends to try out. If I am reading this correctly I believe I am smoking an esoterica pembroke. The guy has beautiful calligraphy like handwriting just got smeared on the ziplock.


Yep, its a Aromatic from Esoterica flavored with Cognac, quite good


----------



## Fusion

Some 2010 Balkan Saseini for the first bowl in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Peterson Donegal Rocky B5P


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> Some 2010 Balkan Saseini for the first bowl in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


That is a nice looking pipe.


----------



## Fusion

swmalone78 said:


> That is a nice looking pipe.


Thank you, few of us are getting some pokers made by him for a Puff pipe of the year, there is a thread about it


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the Big Ben Tattoo


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

My afternoon/evening so far. H&H Olde Tyme Swirl in a Royal Meer mini, then H&H Classic Burley Kake in my freehand stack, and now C&D Yorktown in a mid-50's George Yale Rustic apple.























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Half and Half in Nording Churchwarden.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and green beans dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

1/2 bowl of Charlotte's Web in the Birtch custom big poker. Both compliments of @Matt_21









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to Sam Spade.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Did the dishes so m'lady won't have to worry about them in the morning, and I'm going back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This Betty & Veronica job is finished, so I get a little time off now. Watching A Damsel in Distress starring Burns and Allen, and Fred Astaire. Haven't seen this one in many years.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bad weather with the name '' Victoria '' in Athens today, many thunders-lightnings and rain late at night till the first morning hours. Damage to the Public Electricity network, home appliances [as TV's pc's], elevators etc and a lot of traffic on the roads. Happily things have calmed down and the phenomenon don't expect to be continued for second night in a row.










McClelland Best of Show.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Off to a cool start this morning,
MM 965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
ODF in a Washington Cob 
The Haunting in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Ennerdale in a German Pot 
Bayou Morning pouched


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Working on a review of the blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Dark Fired Cherry Kake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching one of the best Gunsmoke episodes on TV Land. Bette Davis played a great villain.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year Matured in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking a tasty, rare blend: McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo's guest host.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Wild, Wild West.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Smooth Criminal in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> H&H Anniversary Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


Beautiful pipe lad.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Beautiful pipe lad.


Thank you, long time since iv been called a Lad lol


----------



## Scap

Just hit three bowls of some Lane samples my boss gave me.

BCA
Buttered Rum
MV1000

I had the highest hopes for the MV1000, but I think I like the BCA the best.

Oddly enough, the buttered run, actually smelled like buttered run as it was burning. 

I'm not a huge fan of the aromatics, but these have been decent.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard Rustic 305


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. Deciding on what movie to watch.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching Angel On My Shoulder starring Claude Raines.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, the hurricane was gone and the sun returned to Athens, we have 69 'F.










Rincon De La Pipa No. 1.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and now smoking my last bowl of the day: early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching Central Park starring Joan Blondell.


----------



## JimInks

Up very early to do stuff, and I am smoking Ken Byron Ventures Dark Fired Cherry Kake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Hilson Vintage Oiled Acorn 515


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Smooth Criminal in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Working on reviews.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Smooth Criminal in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. You knew I'd get to this blend some time this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of this sample of year 2003 McClelland No. 2015 in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This smoke will be interrupted by lunch at some point. Watching Whistling in Brooklyn starring Red Skelton.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Making a few packages of hate mail.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Scott W.

Gonna pack up some DFK for later tonight


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MattT

Double dose this evening. Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in one and C&D Haunting in the other.










Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Regents Flake in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon, mushrooms and asparagus dinner with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. Taking an ice water break to have a cup of Community Coffee, neat.


----------



## Fusion

Bijou in a Peterson Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Going to do a little house work.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hobbit pipe smoking scene.










DTM Black Cavendish Danish Style.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Coffee is brewing and everybody here is asleep. Watching Green Acres. I had forgotten how funny and surreal this show was.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MM 965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Ennerdale in a German Pot 
ODF in a Washington Cob 
Bayou Morning pouched


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a golden delicious apple, and am part way through this bowl of McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Chelsea Morning in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Plague Bringer in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Cleaning some pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a salad and grilled ham and cheese lunch, and am part way through this bowl of the vaunted, elusive, wonderful Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite saddle stem. A good friend gifted me a sample. Now watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of it.


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished running errands and this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni from 2010 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite saddle stem with cream swirls.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## cory1984

Lane Limited HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop 604


----------



## cory1984

Piper said:


> Levant in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


Very cool smoke! Almost looks like a ghost!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting with my favorite niece.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

Marlin Flake in a Stanwell 11 Amber.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a straight smooth medium brown 2016 Brigham Klondike 16 bulldog with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

]









McLintock Black Cherry.


----------



## Scap

Star of the East and coffee for breakfast


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Erinmore Flake in an Altinok meer.


I like that!
Very nice meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Half and Half in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Julius Vesz 'Hand-Cut' Billiard


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Frank "Rocky" Fiegel (January 27, 1868 - March 24, 1947), the man from Chester Illinois from which the Popeye was created.
https://culture.pl/en/article/popeye-polish-roots-fiegel










I am smoking Clan Aromatic, glass of red wind beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Back home after a very mediocre comics and toy show. Smoked three bowls of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Now smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill three year matured in a Peterson Killarney


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a MM Cob


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson System Standard Rustic B42


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Roanoke in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2013 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a vintage cutty.


----------



## Fusion

Some Ennerdale in a Falcon to end the night


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## msmith1986

Some EGR in my freehand/stack before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Got some sleep at last, but am awake again.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a really dumb Western on the Encore Westerns Channel. It's time to channel surf.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Sungold.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Bull Durham.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Cleaning some pipes and phone chatting.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Half and Half in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## Fusion

SG Braken Flake from 2010 in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching an episode of Bat Masterson.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

After a failed nap, I'm smoking Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching The Wild, Wild West.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meatloaf and green beans dinner with a bowl of fabled Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the old TV show Tombstone Territory.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Nording Churchwarden


----------



## msmith1986

My Sunday afternoon/evening in review. Charlotte's Web in an MM Legend, Dunhill Elizabethan in an H.I.S. Italia pot, C&D Bayou Morning Flake in a Brog 43 Kentucky, Stonehenge flake in a Paykoc bent apple.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Tapacrap won't let me use the normal upload anymore without paying for VIP so they're all sideways, ridiculous.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Castello collection 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a little snacking and am now smoking 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in an old favorite smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 303 peaches and cream in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Lane Ready Rubbed/McClelland Samsun in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching the One Day at a Time series of episodes with Jim Hutton as a guest star.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with '70 F.










James J Fox Provost.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Winsor McCay cartoons.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready to take on another Monday,
MM 965 Match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
GL Pease Regents Flake in a Washington Cob 
OJK pouched


----------



## Fusion

SG Best Brown Flake in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Coffee is brewing, and I'm watching Gunsmoke on this chilly, rainy day.


----------



## ebnash

Motzek Strang in a Castello Liverpool


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light, but tasty lunch and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem. Working on a review of the blend. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a mystery, secret blend in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell 11. Stuck home today with some kind of lower back spasm. Getting old is a bitch when you’ve abused you’re body with injuries.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello greatline freeform dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Uhle’s Crushed White Burley in a 2014 smooth quarter bend Basil Meadows paneled horn with a cumberland stem and p-lip.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Half and Half in a Nording Bent Egg with a new mid stem.


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Braken Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Dinner will be ready soon.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today on the way home, Mississippi River in the grand master pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and asparagus dinner with vanilla bean ice dream for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Lane Burley and Black in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am part way through this bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke No 8.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Time to feed the cats some breakfast, and I'm doing to do some reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Tobacconist Reserve Ltd. Virginia in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. I forgot I still have a bit of this. Also got some hate mail a few minutes ago: C&D Visions of Celephais, Brigadier Black Sherman’s March, and Brigadier Black Antietam.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Peterson Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Got a little sleep in, had a tasty grilled ham and cheese, and am now smoking 1970s Brindley's Mixture in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Wild, Wild West.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

MB ODF in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## Fusion

Haunter Bookshop in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Dunhill BB1938 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


How's that Frank Thunder smoking?


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through his bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> A third of the way through his bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


and food?..... no food? :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> How's that Frank Thunder smoking?


Smokes great, just trying to build up some cake


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful chili and vanilla bean ice cream dinner, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> and food?..... no food? :vs_unimpressed:


You were impatient, man.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem.


The above didn't list for some reason.




Almost half way through this bowl of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a golden delicious apple, and am now having my last smoke of the day: 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sunset Breeze.


----------



## JimInks

Up early to take care of some business, and am starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Brigadier Black Antietam in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western 2 The English Villain in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light, tasty lunch and am part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light, tasty lunch and am part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


For some reason, this didn't list when I smoked it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Been very busy today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Sorting out photos for an interview I granted for a book.


----------



## Fusion

Some Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking year 1983 Condor RR in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a medium bend grain etched undated Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence B freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Haven't smoked this pipe lately. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink. Watching Perry Mason and getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello greatline freehand dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, sock-eyed salmon and green beans dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Hearth and Home IPSD 2011 in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast.






with a side of Lancaster Chewing Tobacco


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Braken Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## jmt8706

A bowl of Purple Cow, followed by a bowl of Billy Budd.


----------



## Fusion

jmt8706 said:


> A bowl of Purple Cow, followed by a bowl of Billy Budd.


What did you think? im not keen on the Purple cow but do like the Billy bud


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG James Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Tried to smoke a bowl of 1792....
It was extra crispy dry, so burned super harsh. I bailed out on it... but I didn't find the flavors offensive, so gonna try some rehabilitation on it and see what happens.
@Piper thank you for giving me an opportunity to try it out. Your generosity knows no bounds, my friend.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Van Halteren Black and Bright.


----------



## JimInks

Back from running errands. Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This is my second bowl of EGR today. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this lightly warm and very sunny day.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going through today's hate mail. Got some more Ken Byron blends.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Got an extra ounce of this today along with four other KB blends.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## jmt8706

Fusion said:


> What did you think? im not keen on the Purple cow but do like the Billy bud


Purple cow had a smooth blend, with a little bite. I liked it. The billy budd was similar with more bite, and the latakia took center stage. Both smoked great.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light tasty lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough for about half a bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. It'll be interesting to compare this to the earlier version.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 2002 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand with a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Insignia100

Peterson Elizabethan Mixture our of my Savinelli.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and grilled mushrooms and snap green peas dinner with fresh strawberries for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Piper

CD Burley Flake in a Castello rhodesian. Watching The Crown.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## JimInks

Had a light snack, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## jmt8706

Had a bowl of Sutliff Black Vanilla. Wonderful aro. Whole house smelled like vanilla, definitely a keeper.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoked some Peretti Thanksgiving Day blend circa 2017 in the diplomat cob.


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Cellini Bulldog to end the day


----------



## JimInks

Earlier: Comptons York Full Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. 


Snacked on a few grapes and am now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Aldo Morelli in a poor background, no modification at all.










Bob's Chocolate Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Been watching Winsor McCay cartoons.


----------



## JimInks

I'm now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Love the stuff!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Friday’s lineup,
Solani 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co BCF in a German Pot 
GL Pease Barbary Coast pouched


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Coffee is brewing, and I'm planning my work and play day.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Been on a cob kick lately ( so much less trouble) but, need to start jumpin in again and stir some stuff up over here....

Washington Cob and Match965....hello old friend....










Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard Darwin Rustic


----------



## Fusion

A Bowl from the bits and pieces jar in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Red Virginia in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl acrylic saddle stem. Been a long time since I smoked this pipe.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Drawing a private commission.


----------



## Hickorynut

MarshWheeling said:


> SWR in a Peterson System Standard Darwin Rustic
> View attachment 263808


Dang, this is why I try to stay away from this thread. I end up wanting one of everything! :serious:

And before you enablers chime in...I know P&C has Peterson on sale.....not helping....


----------



## JimInks

Just finished a long and rewarding smoke: FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a






Peterson Dublin Edition X220. Sorry for the tease Hickorynut


----------



## Hickorynut

MarshWheeling said:


> Mac Baren ODF in a
> View attachment 263846
> Peterson Dublin Edition X220. Sorry for the tease Hickorynut


Which mount smokes better in your opinion? I like the Standard System and Army Mounts as far as eye candy

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hickorynut said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Baren ODF in a
> View attachment 263846
> Peterson Dublin Edition X220. Sorry for the tease Hickorynut
> 
> 
> 
> Which mount smokes better in your opinion? I like the Standard System and Army Mounts as far as eye candy
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...[/QUOTE
> 
> The best smoker I have is my Standard System Calabash Bent Rustic. The Standard's are really comfortable because I tend to clench especially the Bent Standard's.
Click to expand...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Scap

Been banging on this bowl of Potlatch for about 20 minutes....can't believe how slow it's burning!! Gonna last me a good long time tonight. And that makes me smile.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs, and roasted parmesan brussel sprouts dinner with a bowl of fresh strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a 2002 black short shank grain relief straight Caminetto 6.L.17 tomato with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, we have sun with few clouds and 66 'F here in Athens.










Borkum Riff Black Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

I was going to fire up the splitter and finish where I left off last night, but this seemed like a better idea with the amount of pain I have going on today.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Coffee is brewing, I'm watching Hopalong Cassidy, and it's chilly and very rainy outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard Rustic 305.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a tasty lunch and am now smoking Rattray Westminster Abbey in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem. Just posted two Ken Byron reviews at TR. Going to review this blend, too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Cornell and Diehl 067 Bayou Morning while watching:


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 55 vergin pot.


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a Stanwell Beechwood 303.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back home after a wonderful dinner with old friends and am nearly finished smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Still cold and rainy outside.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

Big bowl of Balkan Sasieni in my Neerup.
It was extremely dry, but fighting me to stay lit.

While it's burning, it does soothe my weary palate.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Tombstone Territory.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Loose Cut.










When the customers gone the manager send the pigeon for inspection.


----------



## msmith1986

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

first chance to sit down with a pipe in 3 weeks!!! work schedule has been a nightmare... hope all is well with all you pipers...smoking rainier levant in a paykoc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia #1 from the early 70's in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. The sun is out, finally. Going to do some walking before long.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Red Virginia in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Mountains of Madness (West’s Best Series) in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Bat Masterson.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JohnBrody15

The other day is was running out the door, no time to pack a pipe so I dumped some carter hall into my pouch of captain black royal. Trying some today in the diplomat. Not bad.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Under Heavy Fire also known as Going Back (2001)










Davidoff Flake Medallions.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni from 2010 in a Pete Killarney, i find this blend so much like Esoterica Margate, if you gave me 2 pipes with a bowl of each probably couldnt tell the difference


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bowl, oil cured Radice 'Bark' Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, asparagus and King Mackerel steak dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking the last of this tin of year 2012 Hamborger Veermaster in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

BBF in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on some grapes and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of McCranie's Red Ribbon 1983 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting about how lousy the USPS is.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Grand Marnier.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. My work finally got here.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Going to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on this rush job for a bit: Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch have about a third of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Just got this pipe today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Making good work time catching up on a story that came to me several days late.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bayou morning in the twisted sis.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures King Black in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Nightcap in a Savinelli Oceano i had been saving this, decided to have some as i ordered some of the new Peterson Nightcap


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39.....which might be going into retirement soon......









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This may get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

SG Bracken Flake from 2010 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sam gawith winter flake in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Ennerdale earlier today in my GBD.

Now I'm smoking some Horse Hockey (Merde de Cheval) in the Peterson.


----------



## Piper

CD Burley Flake in a Castello aristocratica bent egg. Watching the final episode of this season of The Crown.


----------



## msmith1986

Haunted Bookshop in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon with snap green peas and a hard boiled egg dinner with a bowl of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Watching Nature on PBS, and then I go back to work.


----------



## msmith1986

Brigham 23S








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> Brigham 23S
> View attachment 264124
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I do like that Dunhill 3 year Matured, so much so i bought 5 tins when they were on sale


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> I do like that Dunhill 3 year Matured, so much so i bought 5 tins when they were on sale


I got my 2 tins on CBid for $7.50/tin. I wish I would've swiped all 5, lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hickorynut said:


> Haunted Bookshop in the Brog39.....which might be going into retirement soon......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Bummer. That's a cool pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I got my 2 tins on CBid for $7.50/tin. I wish I would've swiped all 5, lol.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Still on sale, $7.99

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/shop/?q=dunhill


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. I like easy burning tobacco when I work.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a bit longer: Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Regulus my own blend No 2.


----------



## JimInks

A noisy big truck running down the street woke me up. Suzy and Molly discovered I was awake, and they bleated out something about getting the cushy part of my body to the kitchen to feed them. So, while their backs are turned, I'm smoking a bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Watching Green Acres with Suzy laying on my lap. Molly is snoozin' by my feet.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Yorktown in a MM Legend as my handwarmer on this brisk 28° morning. Going up to 60° today.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC slices in a Washington cob for lunch


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Mountains of Madness (West’s Best Series) in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching The Wild, Wild West.


----------



## Hickorynut

Danish Export in the Brog67...









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata on a gloomy day, waiting for some much needed rain


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Lane Ready Rubbed/McClelland Samsun in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Gumby-cr

I probably should have chosen something easier to smoke :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Still working.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Oceano, the rain arrived yeaaa


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem. Going to take a break for a bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. This will get me close to dinner time. Have enough left for a couple of bowls.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and white chili dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem. Have enough left for a bowl or two.


----------



## Scap

Smoking a bowl of Capt Earl's Diamond Head in my St Claude Pot.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem and a side of Lancaster Chewing Tobacco for dessert


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello greatline freeform dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Smoking a bowl of Capt Earl's Diamond Head in my St Claude Pot.


Not sure where this one falls on the nic scale, but it whipped this old man's ass tonight. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Robert McConnell Red Virginia in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl acrylic saddle stem. Working again.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About to light up a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Working and listening to Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio Hour.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Just finished work for the day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 63 'F here in Athens.










Davidoff Danish Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and my last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Up early and smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A cup of Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Up early and smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A cup of Community Coffee is brewing.


I see you don't sleep either... lol

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a MM Carolina Gent


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill three year Matured in a Neerup pot


----------



## Hickorynut

H&H Burley Flake in a Peterson XL315

Yes Sir!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> H&H Burley Flake in a Peterson XL315
> 
> Yes Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


OOHH nice Pete :thumb:


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> I see you don't sleep either... lol
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Not a heckuva lot, man.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Have enough for a couple bowls. A little chilly and rainy here.


----------



## Scap

I call it the Fruit Cake Cult.
Pinch of Plum Pudding, pinch of Cult Blood Red Moon, and a pinch of Autumn Evening.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hickorynut said:


> H&H Burley Flake in a Peterson XL315
> 
> Yes Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Sweet Pete


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Wilke Royal Scot in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

MarshWheeling said:


> Sweet Pete


Your fault, and I ended up with 2! They'll be a reckonin'.......>


----------



## Olecharlie

My first bowl in my new Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320Ks... Captain Black original, very smooth no tongue bite, managed to keep my bowl fairly cool.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo In a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke TC Ebony in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Hickorynut

Went to stuff some tins in storage and found 5 tuppers if tins I hid...score!

Cracked open a tin of C&D Jolly Old Saint Nick..









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of the fast burning D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hickorynut said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Your fault, and I ended up with 2! They'll be a reckonin'......./forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png
Click to expand...

Just spreading me Peterson love. &#128519;


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Just spreading me Peterson love. &#128519;


I really like the new Christmas pipe, do i need another pipe? No but you never know :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet of sole and green beans dinner with a Dove bar and fresh strawberries for dessert. Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just spreading me Peterson love. &#128519;
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the new Christmas pipe, do i need another pipe? No but you never know /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
Click to expand...

I like them too. I was checking out the bent pot. I don't have a pot. The copper band looks nice on these too. Decisions, decisions. 
pipes.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to Bob Dylan's Theme Time Radio Hour, though this Christmas show is two hours in length.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Working and listening to The Great Gildersleeve. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Stanwell Honey & Caramel.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Work's done for the day, and I'm watching a Hopalong Cassidy movie.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Plum Pudding in a Stanwell Beechwood 303. Perfect combo.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the Jeantet hand cut roller pipe. Happy Thanksgiving guys!!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem. Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## JimInks

In the spirit of Thanksgiving, I'm now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Watching The Wild, Wild West.


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a medico


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in the Pete Killarney while waiting on the Turkey cooking


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Taking a little break, back home waxing wife's car. Captain Black original in one of my super cobs. I let this dry a tad, I had a hard time keeping it lit last bowl. Now it's just perfect.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Have enough for maybe a cob.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Mystery blend in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops, and green beans dinner with the last of the 1960s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. The chocolate pecan pie is cooling. Deciding on what movie to watch.


----------



## MattT

The Thanksgiving madness has settled. Time to ring in the next holiday with some Sutliff Christmas Spice. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a slice of chocolate pecan pie and am now smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching The Horn Blows At Midnight starring Jack Benny.


----------



## Piper

cory1984 said:


> Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the Jeantet hand cut roller pipe. Happy Thanksgiving guys!!
> View attachment 264354
> 
> View attachment 264356


Couple days minding my own business and a few new pipes pop up on the thread! Sheesh....

Cory, what an interesting pipe. I've never seen anything like it before, but in totally works! I love it! I had a Jeantet panel that I picked up in 1969. It was a spectacular smoker. I actually bit through the vulcanite stem and scorched the bowl to the point I had to toss it. I'm glad to see that Jeantet is still turning out beautiful pipes.


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> My first bowl in my new Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320Ks... Captain Black original, very smooth no tongue bite, managed to keep my bowl fairly cool.


Beautiful, classic pipe Charlie. Sounds like her maiden voyage was a sweet one!


----------



## cory1984

Piper said:


> Couple days minding my own business and a few new pipes pop up on the thread! Sheesh....
> 
> Cory, what an interesting pipe. I've never seen anything like it before, but in totally works! I love it! I had a Jeantet panel that I picked up in 1969. It was a spectacular smoker. I actually bit through the vulcanite stem and scorched the bowl to the point I had to toss it. I'm glad to see that Jeantet is still turning out beautiful pipes.


Thanks! I thought it was interesting as well, just the look of it says "holiday aromatics" to me. This Jeantet is a great smoker too. You probably can't tell from the pictures but the bowl slopes back toward the stem. Not sure if it has anything to do with the slope, but I've never had a problem keeping it lit so far. Actually had this pipe for a while, just don't get it out much since it's one of my nicer pipes. That could easily change.


----------



## Fusion

Back from the in-laws and my second bowl of the day is Margate in a Savinelli Fiammata, should have taken a pipe with m, didnt think we would be there so long


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Sam Gawith winter flake in the trusty savinelli pipa to close out the evening. Drinking some aberfeldy 16. Tapatalk won’t let me post an image . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am almost half way through this bowl of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Red Virginia in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell ad Diehl Black Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Did some more snacking and am now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. I'll finish the night with this smoke.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Lorenzetti Billiard Sandblast.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. This is a very complex blend, and it's taking time to figure it out.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## Hickorynut

Bozwell Northwoods in Gidget. There is a lot going on in this blend....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

MattT said:


> The Thanksgiving madness has settled. Time to ring in the next holiday with some Sutliff Christmas Spice. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I smoked jolly old saint nick and the christmas spice back to back yesterday. Christmas Spice hands down!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am having another go-around with Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## MattT

Hickorynut said:


> I smoked jolly old saint nick and the christmas spice back to back yesterday. Christmas Spice hands down!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I haven't had JOSN yet, but the Christmas Spice was really good. I like it a lot more than their Pumpkin Spice.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Nightcap from 2016 in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club blender Joe Lankford’s home brewed Mississippi River brick with yenidje in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. Working and listening to The Billy Joel Channel on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Taking a work break for a bit.


----------



## Fusion

The last of this tin of Escudo in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of this sample of Robert McConnell Red Virginia in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Dunhill 965 earlier in my @ Hickorynut Cob!


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> The last of this tin of Escudo in a Radice Rind Volcano


I probably already said.."that's a nicely proportioned pipe". Very nice...

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> I probably already said.."that's a nicely proportioned pipe". Very nice...
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


Thank you kind sir


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, shrimp and asparagus dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Have enough for another bowl.


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864 in a Dunhill root apple. Watching National Dog Show with the fam.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work now.


----------



## msmith1986

New Cloud Hopper in my freehand stack earlier. Awesomeness, love it.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Time to try this one. Stanwell black and white 404 panel Dublin, this time with the semi-churchwarden stem.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Scap

Was gonna load some Jack Knife Plug into my little Rossi, but cut way too much, so into the Savinelli it went.

Holy moly it was delicious. It's only been jarred for 6 months, but it is way better than I remember.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Smooth Criminal in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I did finish work, but a stiff shoulder really slowed my production tonight.


----------



## Hickorynut

Brigadier Sherman's March in a MM Patriot Cob with Guatemalan. Early start to a long work day.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Field of Dreams, one of my favorite movies. Also, in awe of getting The Beatles Anniversary Edition of the White Album for my birthday.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch with a some fresh strawberries for dessert, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Field of Dreams, one of my favorite movies. Also, in awe of getting The Beatles Anniversary Edition of the White Album for my birthday.


Happy Birthday Jim!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

Happy Birthday Jim


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Stephen Mitchell & Son Tam O'Shanter Flake Tobacco in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Greek sophist Artemidoros Knidios, who had been dealing with people in Brutus's environment and had learned about the conspiracy, came very close and gave him a note saying, "Read this, Caesar, himself and quickly. It says great things that interest you." Caesar tried to read it but the crowds were so unstoppable, he entered the hall holding the note.
J.Caesar's last words were the Greek phrase "και συ τεκνον;" (transliterated as "Kai su, teknon?") which means "You too, child?" in english and sometimes we still use it here in Greece when a close friend of us shows cruelty and betray us.

The Ides Of March - Iron Maiden






I am smoking Paladin Black Cherry in a Brebbia, a glass of Drambuie beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of this sample of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## MattT

Cult BRM in the Big Ben.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Getting ready to go out for my birthday dinner.


----------



## msmith1986

Cloud Hopper in a Rossi Vittoria 320








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Also happy birthday @JimInks, I hope you had a nice relaxing day. If I remember correctly you're around my parents age, 63 or 64? Either way, keep up the good work for many years to come brother, enjoy. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

msmith1986 said:


> Cloud Hopper in a Rossi Vittoria 320
> View attachment 264566
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


What do you think about it so far?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Getting ready to go out for my birthday dinner.


Happy Birthday Jim! Hope you enjoy dinner!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Signature in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## msmith1986

MattT said:


> What do you think about it so far?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


The CH complexity is off the wall awesome. It starts with dark fruits like plums and figs, with a little citrus/lemon zest, and room aroma of sweet earthy cigar leaf. Then it goes stronger into the cigar leaf aroma and taste of earthy woody goodness. I've only smoked it twice so far, but it could easily be in my top 10 after smoking it more and also trying it in my meer.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

PA ligero cigar leaf in a mid-50's George Yale Golden Thorne Rustic Root. Spicy earthy strong, the way I like.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

msmith1986 said:


> The CH complexity is off the wall awesome. It starts with dark fruits like plums and figs, with a little citrus/lemon zest, and room aroma of sweet earthy cigar leaf. Then it goes stronger into the cigar leaf aroma and taste of earthy woody goodness. I've only smoked it twice so far, but it could easily be in my top 10 after smoking it more and also trying it in my meer.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Awesome. The citrus/lemon is right up my ally. Can't wait to break into mine.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

MattT said:


> Awesome. The citrus/lemon is right up my ally. Can't wait to break into mine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Not crazy strong on the citrus, but it's there. You'll see, it's definitely a top notch blend for my tastes.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42 Rustic. Happy Birthday Jim!! Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Scap

Loaded a bowl of Gas Light in the Rossi.
Enjoyed it while trying to set up a new Netgear Router. Gotta love Black Friday sales.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Pete Killarney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cabbies Mixture in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

Just got home from a fabulous birthday dinner with m'lady, mother-in-law and a long time friend. As great a time as I had, I was also happy to get home and have a smoke, which is year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Suzy and Molly were happy to see us return as well on this cold and rainy night.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> Also happy birthday @*JimInks*, I hope you had a nice relaxing day. If I remember correctly you're around my parents age, 63 or 64? Either way, keep up the good work for many years to come brother, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words. I'm younger than your parents, but old enough to know better than young whippersnappers like you! >


----------



## JimInks

Thanks for all birthday wishes, folks. I had a heckuva great day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting about my day and my friend's day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Listening to this podcast of which I am one of the interviewees. Pipe and Tamper: 2019 West Coast Pipe Show


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and a nap, and am now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

2010 Balkan Sasieni in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to The Beatles White Album 50th Anniversary.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Proryv (2006) movie, Height 776 in Chechnya-Airborne 6th Company's last stand.
90 men against hundreds of enemies and when ammo are out nothing left than bayonets-knives-shovels to fight against them. With no reinforcements coming when the terrorists launch their final attack the remaining paratroopers light a candle and charge.










I am smoking Savinelli Armonia in a Stanwell, Greek Liqueur Eoliki beside me.


----------



## Hickorynut

ODF in the Paronelli and Columbian Joe. In my winter smoking room watching Green Zone...lol
















Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in the MM bent Legend. Cold and rainy, great weather to smoke this stuff.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Warped Cloud Hopper in my freehand stack. I've been enjoying it, but I think I'll let it sit a while and smoke others I have with some age on them.
The King's Stride is really strange, might try it one more time and let it sit a year minimum.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Hickorynut said:


> ODF in the Paronelli and Columbian Joe. In my winter smoking room watching Green Zone...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


You have your own smoking room? You are the boss!!! &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, mushrooms and white chili dinner, and am half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of 1950s Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Didn't realize I had one more bowl left.


----------



## msmith1986

1Q in a Brindisi billiard, then Taste of Summer before bed in a Brog 316 Dublin.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Still working.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a Tim Holt Western.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 59 'F here in Athens.










McLintock - Crème de Cassis.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Off to deliver this Betty & Veronica story. The deadline was tight, but I got it done in time.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold, windy day.


----------



## Piper

Bijou in a Castello collection shape 55 pot with gold and blue ceramic band.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Bijou in a Castello collection shape 55 pot with gold and blue ceramic band.


Is that new? Your nicest Castello, love it


----------



## Fusion

ODF Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo's guest host.


----------



## Hickorynut

2001 CORPS courtesy of @ScottyB in the Brog48 with Columbian Joe. Wow, full English and very nice!

This Brog smokes great and will remain in the stable.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Is that new? Your nicest Castello, love it


Thanks. I purchased it as an estate from NeatPipes several years ago when they were having a sale. It's almost too beautiful to smoke but I force myself every now and then LOL. :wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite saddle stem with cream swirls.


----------



## swmalone78

Smoking some bulk esoterica pembroke in a pre-republic Peterson I recently picked up. Not sure if it is just in my head or not but this pipe seems to smoke way nicer than the Dr. Grabows, medicos and older wdc pipes I normally smoke.


----------



## swmalone78

Hickorynut said:


> 2001 CORPS courtesy of @ScottyB in the Brog48 with Columbian Joe. Wow, full English and very nice!
> 
> This Brog smokes great and will remain in the stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


That is pretty nice looking pipe.


----------



## Piper

swmalone78 said:


> Smoking some bulk esoterica pembroke in a pre-republic Peterson I recently picked up. Not sure if it is just in my head or not but this pipe seems to smoke way nicer than the Dr. Grabows, medicos and older wdc pipes I normally smoke.


Peterson does make great smokers. I hope it's keeping you warm LOL.:wink2:


----------



## swmalone78

Piper said:


> Peterson does make great smokers. I hope it's keeping you warm LOL.:wink2:


I ended up in the shed sitting next to the big buddy heater.


----------



## Hickorynut

swmalone78 said:


> Smoking some bulk esoterica pembroke in a pre-republic Peterson I recently picked up. Not sure if it is just in my head or not but this pipe seems to smoke way nicer than the Dr. Grabows, medicos and older wdc pipes I normally smoke.


It's the Peterson MOJO!


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Tobacco sure burns quickly when the wind blows on you outdoors.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## Fusion

First time with some Royal Yacht in a Cellini Bulldog, nice i do like it


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Olecharlie

Mac Baren Virginia #1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Mac Baren Virginia #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice that pipe Charlie :thumb:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Mac Baren Virginia #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a hot one! I've got some that's roughly 45 years old and will still bite if I'm not careful! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> It's the Peterson MOJO!


LMAO! :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, lemon salmon and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures King’s Ransom: Rich Dark English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's a hot one! I've got some that's roughly 45 years old and will still bite if I'm not careful! :vs_cool:


Slightly tight draw with the filter, pulled the filter and tossed it. 1 bowl two lights, 50 minutes of pure pleasure, no bite, cool bowl! Love it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Nice that pipe Charlie :thumb:


Thanks man, lovin this pipe! Smokes superb without the filter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

swmalone78 said:


> Smoking some bulk esoterica pembroke in a pre-republic Peterson I recently picked up. Not sure if it is just in my head or not but this pipe seems to smoke way nicer than the Dr. Grabows, medicos and older wdc pipes I normally smoke.


Nice purchase on that Pete.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Liked the Royal Yacht so much i just re-loaded the Cellini and had another bowl:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Olecharlie said:


> Slightly tight draw with the filter, pulled the filter and tossed it. 1 bowl two lights, 50 minutes of pure pleasure, no bite, cool bowl! Love it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! It seems that you have a body chemistry that is going to let you enjoy some very nice Virginia's, I'm jealous! Have you smoked much burley yet? I'm curious as to whether you get any bite from it. I get tongue bite mostly from red Virginia's and none at all from burley.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped The Haunting in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary on MI-6.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni from 2010 in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the venerated Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art, who's not so venerated, but he made a great blend!:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed munching on some fruit, and am now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Sweet Tea.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another day,
965 match in a Crown Achievement dublin
Burley Flake #1 in a Washington cob
Ennerdale in a German pot
Barbary Coast pouched


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice! It seems that you have a body chemistry that is going to let you enjoy some very nice Virginia's, I'm jealous! Have you smoked much burley yet? I'm curious as to whether you get any bite from it. I get tongue bite mostly from red Virginia's and none at all from burley.


Don't think I have had any burley. Just starting to figure out all the tobacco and blends.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Lorenzetti Billiard Sandblast.


----------



## Hickorynut

Danish Export mixed with a little leftover ODF in the Brog67









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Chatting with Mark Ryan.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Then it's lunch time. It's almost time for Mad Dog Russo. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures King’s Ransom: Rich Dark English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching The Wild Wild West.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stephen Mitchell & Son Tam O'Shanter Flake Tobacco in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill three year matured in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Olecharlie

BALKAN SASIENI, in my Savinelli 320, figured its a good time to start building cake in my new Peterson Irish Harp 999
Fishtail with two 1/4 bowls, or maybe 3 or 4 lol.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching a PBS special on Aretha Franklin.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

HU Director's Cut in a Baldo Baldi large bent apple.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Olecharlie said:


> BALKAN SASIENI, in my Savinelli 320, figured its a good time to start building cake in my new Peterson Irish Harp 999
> Fishtail with two 1/4 bowls, or maybe 3 or 4 lol.


Beauties. Happy smoking.


----------



## Fusion

First smoke in the Frank Thunder Poker, 1/2 bowl of Royal Yacht, hard to see in the pic but this stem is dark blue


----------



## Hickorynut

Missed my cigar window....that's ok, I have Nightcap in Varese....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> First smoke in the Frank Thunder Poker, 1/2 bowl of Royal Yacht, hard to see in the pic but this stem is dark blue


Wow! That pipe came out great. Enjoy brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Wow! That pipe came out great. Enjoy brother!:vs_cool:


Thank you, seems to be smoking very well


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken saltimbocca and snap green peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Red Forest Phenomenon in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Scap

Post dinner pipe.
Over flowing with Ennerdale.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Ryan Alden Apple with a cup of Golden Oolong,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Slices in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough for about half a bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## msmith1986

Some C&D Burley Flake #1 for the first smoke in this little Molina Peppino Grey 104 before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am having my last smoke of the day: Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Practically this is the first day of Winter here in Athens, we have light rain, wind and 53 'F










Davidoff Argentina.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this sunny, cold day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> First smoke in the Frank Thunder Poker, 1/2 bowl of Royal Yacht, hard to see in the pic but this stem is dark blue


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures King’s Ransom: Rich Dark English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Molly insists on some play time, so I'll do that and then draw a private commission.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Stonehenge in a Neerup pot


----------



## swmalone78

Mac Baren 7 seas gold in an unnamed Dr. Grabow that I believe is Rhodesian style. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in a Dunny root dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend flame grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line silver spigot 10 Egea 03 Titania with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

After some mouth watering home made tacos, I brought out the cereal bowl sized Neerup and loaded it full of Black House.

All is good and right.


----------



## Fusion

H&H Anniversary Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. About half way through this bowl of year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am now smoking McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for half a bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a little snacking and am now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. Then, it's bed time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Thursday’s lineup,
Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
The Haunting in a Washington Cob 
Stonehenge in a German Pot 
OJK Blue pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of B&B Rasputin’s Revenge in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Hickorynut

Brigadier Gettysburg in a cob....just peachy!









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

SG Braken Flake from 2010 in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching The I Don't Care Girl starring Oscar Levant, David Wayne and Mitzi Gaynor.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a minute away from smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching Cheyenne.


----------



## Fusion

ODF Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Christmas Present 2015 in a straight black sandblast 2 star Ferndown Bark pot with a tapered cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Fillmore in a Castello cherrywood.


----------



## msmith1986

Bluegrass in a Stanwell black and white 404 panel Dublin. White stem tonight.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Fillmore in a Castello cherrywood.


----------



## Hickorynut

Little bits! Cutty and a Devil Anse. Haunted Bookshop for the maiden voyage. These smoke fantastic and are great for a quick smoke....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through the last of this sample of Edgeworth Slices in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem. Watching Treasure Island, the 1934 version.


----------



## Scap

Two escudos in the St Claude


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for a bowl or two.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Piper

Dumped the too-dry Fillmore and reloaded with always dependable Stonehenge Flake.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Nording Bent Egg. One more bowl tonight while I watch the Cowboys lose. &#128578;


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching Ellery Queen.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Blend No 12.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Citizen Kane for the millionth time, but it never gets old to me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Had a bigger than usual lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching The Wild Wild West guest starring Don Rickles.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures King Black in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG BBF in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Zombie English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken saltimbocca dinner with strawberries and grapes for dessert. Deciding on what movie to watch.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken saltimbocca dinner with strawberries and grapes for dessert. Deciding on what movie to watch.


chicken saltimbocca...that mix of bird and pig is really good. :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Found a can of Trafalgar hidden behind some jars.
Of course I had to break the seal and fire up a bowl!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Calling Philo Vance.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Spillsbane in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Marble Kake in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had some captain black/carter hall mix in the Mark Twain cob.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## MarshWheeling

JohnBrody15 said:


> Had some captain black/carter hall mix in the Mark Twain cob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an interesting mix. Actually sounds pretty darn good. May have to try that.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Lorenzetti Billiard Sandblast.


----------



## JohnBrody15

MarshWheeling said:


> That's an interesting mix. Actually sounds pretty darn good. May have to try that.


I can't quite describe it, but it's not too bad. I was running out the door, and all I had pouched was the Captain Black. So I ran inside, poured some Carter Hall in it, and it's been in my car ever since. It's "pleasant" and burns nicely.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Watching Dark Hazard starring Edward G. Robinson so I'm having a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Gee, that fella sure looks a lot like me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. I may finish the day with this one.


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on another apple, and am now smoking the last of this sample of McClelland Christmas Cheer 2014 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Cherry Smash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

More Spillsbane in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching Tombstone Territory on this sunny, chilly day.


----------



## Fusion

Seems its a Watch City day, this time Rouxgarux in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Zombie English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Madderduro

still haven't seen durbar anywhere under the peterson name....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just enjoyed some FM across the pond in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog for the car ride.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the bent GBD Midnight. Took the pipe along to help brave the holiday shopping with my wife.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in the PPotY,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Maiden voyage of the Puff Pipe of the year 2019. Smoking Sam Gawith winter flake. Trying out my new whittling knife.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in my Puff pipe of the year Poker


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching Einstein and Hawking: Discovering the Universe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and a black ebonite military bit tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

You guys are killing me, I should've got in on that group buy.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Bluegrass in a MM Legend








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Edward G Robinson Pipe Mixture in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Hi guys. I’ve had some health issues for a bit. 

Last night, I completed another blending to the ever evolving English blend. 2oz or tins of Ashton’s Artisan blend, Louisiana Red bulk, old 965 bulk, then my first base blend I made 2 years back that had the best and different VA red and golden, Carolina Orange a time of Frogmorton along with black and gold Cavendish. 

This is very tasty. 

So far I’ve had 4 bowls. It’s good to be able to puff again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Edward G Robinson Pipe Mixture in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


I love the factory video that shows them doing the sea rock rustication. Truly works of art.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Lane Ready Rubbed/McClelland Samsun in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Phone chatting about the universe.


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Hi guys. I've had some health issues for a bit.
> 
> Last night, I completed another blending to the ever evolving English blend. 2oz or tins of Ashton's Artisan blend, Louisiana Red bulk, old 965 bulk, then my first base blend I made 2 years back that had the best and different VA red and golden, Carolina Orange a time of Frogmorton along with black and gold Cavendish.
> 
> This is very tasty.
> 
> So far I've had 4 bowls. It's good to be able to puff again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you're feeling better. Glad you're posting again. We missed you!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Joe Kidd starring Clint Eastwood.


----------



## msmith1986

Delicious VA in a 1936 Briarcraft Huntington before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. And now phone chatting about other stuff in the universe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 1970s dark brown straight Linkman Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. Watching a John Fogerty concert.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Beautiful sunny day here in Athens so a visit in a Cafe was a ''must''.










Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


----------



## cory1984

Champagne InHand said:


> Hi guys. I've had some health issues for a bit.
> 
> Last night, I completed another blending to the ever evolving English blend. 2oz or tins of Ashton's Artisan blend, Louisiana Red bulk, old 965 bulk, then my first base blend I made 2 years back that had the best and different VA red and golden, Carolina Orange a time of Frogmorton along with black and gold Cavendish.
> 
> This is very tasty.
> 
> So far I've had 4 bowls. It's good to be able to puff again.


Welcome back! Hope you keep feeling better!


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bowl #2 WCC Slices in a Frank Thunder poker with matching tamp,


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Beautiful sunny day here in Athens so a visit in a Cafe was a ''must''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


man...how many komboloi you have? :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching one of my favorite Christmas movies, the 1938 version of A Christmas Carol. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Fusion

Champagne InHand said:


> Hi guys. I've had some health issues for a bit.
> 
> Last night, I completed another blending to the ever evolving English blend. 2oz or tins of Ashton's Artisan blend, Louisiana Red bulk, old 965 bulk, then my first base blend I made 2 years back that had the best and different VA red and golden, Carolina Orange a time of Frogmorton along with black and gold Cavendish.
> 
> This is very tasty.
> 
> So far I've had 4 bowls. It's good to be able to puff again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope your doing ok, good to see you back posting


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Zombie English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Big Ben bent Bulldog,


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bowl #2 WCC Slices in a Frank Thunder poker with matching tamp,
> View attachment 265104


Very nice combo. Enjoy


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Westminster in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


Now that is a sweet pipe :thumb:


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Now that is a sweet pipe :thumb:


Thanks Colin. I was familiar with Dunhill Shell and Ring briars, which have a black stain and shallow blast, but not with Cumberlands, which have a red/brown stain and brindle stem. I saw this one on an estate site at a very good price and was attracted by the deep, craggy blast. I couldn't believe someone had let such a handsome pipe go until I smoked it. For some reason, it's not a consistently great smoker.:frown2: I'm not giving up on it, however, because, as you say, it is sweet.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Nightcap from 2016 in a Frank Thunder Poker, i do hope the Peterson Nightcap is the same as this, only one bowl left then on to the Peterson


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a very tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Watching The Man Who Came to Dinner.


----------



## Piper

Gaslight in a Dunhill root bent dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

Been weeks since I’ve had a smoke. Finally a break in the rain and enjoying a bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell Ivarsson.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Peterson Killarney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 SG St James flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Olecharlie

Balakan Sasieni in my Savinelli 320 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting with my favorite niece.


----------



## Scap

Quick hit of Potlatch in a smallish cob.


----------



## JimInks

Needed a relatively quick smoke before dinner, so it's D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Lorenzetti Billiard Sandblast


----------



## Piper

Conniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and green peas dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Bracken Flake in a Neerup Pot and a mug of Tetley tea


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Conniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


Another sweet pipe, my new Meer has gone walkabout :surprise: it will get here eventually i guess


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in Radice Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style Watching an old Captain and the Kids cartoon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #1 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a tapered cumberland stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Listening to Pat Buttram roasting Zsa Zsa Gabor.


----------



## JimInks

The salmon I had for dinner was huge, so I just finished eating the rest of it and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bjarne tobacco The Gentle One.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

zcziggy said:


> man...how many komboloi you have? :smile2:


About 35, all of them are modified [as i do with my pipes] because i want them to have a ''personal style''.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> About 35, all of them are modified [as i do with my pipes] because i want them to have a ''personal style''.


they are nice, did a good job on them


----------



## JtAv8tor

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yay team! It’s Monday! 
Solani 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob and pouched 
GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a German Pot 
GL Pease Barbary Coast pouched


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Zombie English in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Re-Animated English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo on this cold and rainy day. I'm glad to see Ted Simmons finally made the Baseball Hall of Fame.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Triple E in the Northern Briars bent bulldog. 

I forgot to list what really adds to this blend and n flavor. The tin of Gawith Commonwealth tin. It definitely adds a bit of vitamin N too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul with a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## swmalone78

Smoking esoterica margate in a pre-republic Peterson Billiard. Haven't decided if I enjoy margate of pembroke more.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Was outdoors playing with Tomato. Suzy and Molly aren't suspicious so far.


----------



## Scap

swmalone78 said:


> Smoking esoterica margate in a pre-republic Peterson Billiard. Haven't decided if I enjoy margate of pembroke more.


Epic staging there.
Fuel cans and a bundle of firewood. 
I love it!


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Scap

Popped the tin of 1792 Flake I got from @Piper
Tin note was of cinnamon raisin bread. 
Initial flavor at first light is hard for me to place...sweet, but not quite aromatic.

Definitely different, but enjoyable so far.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Popped the tin of 1792 Flake I got from @*Piper*
> Tin note was of cinnamon raisin bread.
> Initial flavor at first light is hard for me to place...sweet, but not quite aromatic.
> 
> Definitely different, but enjoyable so far.
> 
> View attachment 265202


I do like that 1792 and the hard to place flavor will be the Tonquin bean


----------



## swmalone78

Scap said:


> Epic staging there.
> 
> Fuel cans and a bundle of firewood.
> 
> I love it!


No smoking in the house and it is pretty chilly so I smoke in the shed with a small propane heater going. The firewood serves as a small table, and well to be honest I am so used to gas cans being everywhere I didn't even notice.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Epic staging there.
> 
> Fuel cans and a bundle of firewood.
> 
> I love it!


Add diesel, fertilizer, dynamite, and gunpowder. I'd of thought he was hanging out with Dave ( @Ranger0282 ) in his "smoking" shed..

Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> Add diesel, fertilizer, dynamite, and gunpowder. I'd of thought he was hanging out with Dave ( @Ranger0282 ) in his "smoking" shed..
> 
> Sent from. .. HAPPY HOLIDAYS.. YA JAGGOFFS


Anyone with a shed of dynamite sounds like a guy I could drink a beer with!


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I do like that 1792 and the hard to place flavor will be the Tonquin bean


Dunno what Tonquin is supposed to taste like, but now I'm catching hints of coconut oil....

Also seems I have caught more than a little Nic buzz...starting to feel like I should be wearing My Little Pony underoos...:vs_OMG:


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Oriental Blend Number One in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Erik Stokkebye 4th Generation: Small Batch Aged Virginia in a black sand blasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

New Pipe new Tobacco, Blairgowrie in a Peterson Christmas XL90


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Dunhill Elizabethan in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


When you say its cherrywood, is it made of cherrywood or Briar made to look like cherrywood?


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> When you say its cherrywood, is it made of cherrywood or Briar made to look like cherrywood?


I wondered the same thing! It's a briar. The shape is called cherrywood, I think because it looks like a cherry trunk and branch.

BTW, like @Scap mentioned earlier, I was worried about the nic hit from the Elizabethan. The first time I smoked it it near kilt me. Nathan @OneStrangeOne told me to put it away and let it mellow. He was right: spectacular taste and I'm still standing! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in the maiden voyage of a Paykoc Apple


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching a Robert Benchley short.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke No 7.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Last night, FM across the pond while driving across town. Smoked in the savinelli straight grain c pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a MM Country Gent,


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Early lunch! I'm breaking in the new Roma 151 Natural Dublin bent churchwarden with a little Carter Hall by the Christmas tree. Feeling pretty festive!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Re-Animated English in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Working on a review of this blend as I watch Mad Dog Russo. Chilly and rainy outside.


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Pete XL90 Christmas 2019


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## swmalone78

Smoked Mac Baren 7 seas gold in this Richmond London Made. Need some help with shape is this a Dublin, Zulu, or something else? Smoked very well.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. It's a red Virginia plug with a rum topping.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowrie in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

swmalone78 said:


> Smoked Mac Baren 7 seas gold in this Richmond London Made. Need some help with shape is this a Dublin, Zulu, or something else? Smoked very well.


I'd vote dublin.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

The last of my real Dunhill Nightcap in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. That was an hour and a half well spent.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Retro Mancer in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, shrimp and snap green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. This is a straight red Virginia blend. Watching an episode of How The West Was Won. It's always interesting to see Ken Curtis play a different role than Festus.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Sav Oceano


----------



## Olecharlie

Lane Limited ready rubbed in a cob, while deciding on my Christmas gift PIPE! Getting wife a new Kindle, think I’ll come out pretty good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in a twin bore oil cured Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a Jazz apple and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so we can watch The Flash: Ken Byron Ventures Vincero in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem. Watching The Saint.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Marked Woman starring Bette Davis and Bogart.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Deciding on what to watch on TV.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a documentary about Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Amphora Full Aroma.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 n a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## swmalone78

Mac Baren plum cake in a Kaywoodie drinkless author. Enjoying this much more than when I tried it as one of my first smoked.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am about half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Some of this delicious Blairgowrie in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Journey Into Fear starring Joseph Cotten and Orson Welles.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Watching The Saint.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Retro Mancer in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Cold and a little windy outside, so I'm in for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Fusion

Ken Byron Ventures Burlier in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Hilson Vintage 515 Oiled Acorn


----------



## MattT

Sutliff Christmas Spice in the Sav Roma.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, fliet mignon, mashed potatoes and snap green peas dinner with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Holiday Road in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching a documentary on the infamous Triangle Fire.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in I Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Murder She Saw.


----------



## MarshWheeling

JimInks said:


> Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service "Bing" with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Murder She Saw.


I noticed you are an old school movie buff. Do you find some of these movies on TMC?


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Old Dominion in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

MarshWheeling said:


> I noticed you are an old school movie buff. Do you find some of these movies on TMC?


Yes, I do. I can't always see them when they air, so I DVR a lot of movies and documentaries.

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gave me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching a documentary on Tesla.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Apricots and Cream.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another busy day,
965 Match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Regents Flake in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a German Pot 
WCC Slices and C&D/ Warped The Haunting pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson System Standard 303.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Spillsbane in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold and sunny day. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ken Byron Ventures Burlier in a Peterson Christmas 2019 XL90 and having a mid morning Espresso


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a quick snooze, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Talking baseball with a friend.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Sav Oceano


----------



## Olecharlie

Borkum Riff in a Peterson Irish Harp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## ebnash

1st smoke in my 2019 Puff POTY Frank Thunder Poker. 

Haunted Bookshop is my choice to break in this beautiful new pipe!


----------



## Scap

First smoke in the Thunder is Peterson Nightcap.
Smoking real nice...cool, lots of smoke, no whistles, and feels good in the teeth.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and white chili dinner, with strawberries and a Dove bar for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgarou in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Watching the Reginald Owen version of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> First smoke in the Thunder is Peterson Nightcap.
> Smoking real nice...cool, lots of smoke, no whistles, and feels good in the teeth.
> 
> View attachment 265426


Two hours later, it was only a bit of char that didn't want to burn in the bottom of the bowl. Totally digging how this pipe smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a tapered cumberland stem. Watching Tombstone Territory. Kinda mediocre TV Western.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty English cinnamon raisin muffin, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe. It's a fun way to share the experience.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Nakatomi in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Watching Flying Leathernecks starring John Wayne.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cornell and Diehl Black Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


----------



## swmalone78

Smoking Wessex brigade Balkan supreme in a bent ea Carey magic inch. Living in Utah my choices of tobacco are limited to what I can find in shops and this was one of the few tinned tobaccos I could find. I found it to be a bit mild for a Balkan. I have been fortunate that I found a shop that carries esoterica blends in bulk and the couple I have tried have been great. I doubt I will buy any more of the Balkan supreme once I eventually work through the tin.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Time for Mad Dog Russo, and lunch will soon be ready on this cold and rainy day. Guess I won't see my neighbor's cat Tomato.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of m'lady's tomato soup. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching The Wild Wild West.


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowrie in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Getting set to watch another movie as soon I decide on which one.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Peterson Christmas XL90


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Law and Order starring Andy Devine and Walter Huston from 1032.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Suzy and Molly are chasing each other around the house. Molly started this fracas, which is the norm for those two.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Jack Knife Plug in a Castello Liverpool.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching I've Got Your Number starring Joan Blondell and Pat O'Brian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Gildersleeve on Broadway starring Hal Peary as the Great Gildersleeve, which is based on a favorite radio show of mine.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching The Gallant Hours starring Cagney.


----------



## watchingsmoke

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Ryan Alden Apple with a cup of Golden Oolong,
> View attachment 264774


At last I've got some Haunted Bookshop! It was well worth the wait and I'm enjoying a bowl right now in my churchwarden pipe. It's cold and windy here so I'm wrapped up and have a cup of coffee to go with it. A great smoke!


----------



## ebnash

watchingsmoke said:


> At last I've got some Haunted Bookshop! It was well worth the wait and I'm enjoying a bowl right now in my churchwarden pipe. It's cold and windy here so I'm wrapped up and have a cup of coffee to go with it. A great smoke!


I waited almost a year before I tried Haunted Bookshop and it's currently my favorite pipe smoke. Luckily my local shop has it in bulk.


----------



## Madderduro

965 in a crown


----------



## Madderduro

medal of valor in the buckeye tomato


----------



## ebnash

Enjoying a bowl of Haunted Bookshop was in my new Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. The rain finally stopped. Any more rain and I'd need a canoe to get my mail.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich with a bowl of m'lady's tomato soup. I'm about half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching He Was Her Man starring Cagney and Joan Blondell.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Taste Testing Mystery Blend #1 in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

When you Forget to say "Yes Ma'am" in the South:






I am smoking Rattray's Old Cowrie in a American Oak pipe, a glass of Cointreau Liqueur beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Gunsmoke: One Man's Justice starring James Arness.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to have pork chops for dinner, but I wanted a head start, lol.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time. Watching Young Billy Young starring Robert Mitchum.


----------



## Scap

Ken Byron Ventures King's Ransom in my Lane era Charatan.

Good stuff so far.


----------



## Fusion

Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and snap green peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem. Ice water and floaty widdle ice bergs is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this new-to-the-market Sutliff Cringle Flake (Holiday Edition 2019) in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. It's only going to be available for a short time. Listening to a Dilliards concert on PBS.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching McLintock!.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished doing a little snacking, and this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1980s Peterson 314 three quarter bend black sandblast system pipe with a nickel ferrule, black vulcanite stem and the p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Late in smoking this today, but I'm finally having a bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching El Dorado.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. I'll probably finish the day with this blend.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan RR in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill three year matured n a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Bright and sunny out, though chilly.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Cringle Flake (Holiday Edition 2019) in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching It Happened on Fifth Avenue.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. It has a nice, comfortable flavor, but burns a little quickly.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Cringle Flake (Holiday Edition 2019) in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. I picked my best Va. pipe for this smoke.


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Braken Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Scap

KBV Mountains of Madness in the Neerup


----------



## JohnBrody15

Watch City spillsbane in the Peterson. Pretty good stuff. Bold flavors without being overbearing like my sister in law.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 965 in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf and snow peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Churchill, a 2017 movie.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson. Racing Green 338. Let's go Steelers!!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem. Not happy with the historical inaccuracies and over dramatism of this Churchill movie.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran 69, love the heavy citrus notes in this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Lane Ready Rubbed/McClelland Samsun in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Kansas City Princess starring Joan Blondell.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, sun and 61 'F here in Athens.










DTM Da Vinci.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## tazdvl

Breaking in a new Frank Thunder poker. Thank you @Fusion for the wonderful Erinmore flake.









There is a thin line between paranoid and prepared.
Taz


----------



## tazdvl

Beautiful handmade pipe. 









There is a thin line between paranoid and prepared.
Taz


----------



## Fusion

ODF Plug in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Back from running errands and smoked a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Cringle Flake (Holiday Edition 2019) in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Been a very busy day.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Insignia100

Finally over two back to back cold. Enjoying some Peterson Elizabethan Mixture out of a Savinelli.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Bright and sunny, but slightly chilly today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC egg with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink as always.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Insignia100 said:


> Finally over two back to back cold. Enjoying some Peterson Elizabethan Mixture out of a Savinelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you back.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Bulldog, im loving this tobacco


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello greatline aristocratica bent dublin.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in Frank Thunder Poker. Traffic jam...No problem when I’m driving my truck and have my pipe bag with me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Just got back from the wifes Birthday Dinner, Sushi, im not so keen and i know ill be looking for a sammich later, Esoterica Margate in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill cumberland quarter bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, spaghetti and meatballs dinner with a Dove bar for dessert. Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am a third of the way through the last of this sample of year 2010 McClelland Pebblecut in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic tapered stem. Working on a Veronica story that takes place in the Spring. Talk about working ahead of time!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier this evening, Sam Gawith winter flake in the diplomat cob.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic saddle stem. Listening to the recently released deluxe Beatles' White Album reissue. I'm playing disc #5 of 6.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Danske Club Black.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching Jack Benny's 20th Anniversary Special at archive.org.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe, Ribbon and Cavendish, Coffee and Dark Cocoa. Truly a wonderful mild morning Blend, a pleasure to smoke. Savinelli 320...


----------



## ebnash

Wasn’t able to finish my pipe yesterday, so 2nd half of a bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker while I drove into work this morning.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowire in a Peterson Christmas 2019 XL90


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Almost time for lunch and Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Cringle Flake (Holiday Edition 2019) in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Way Back (2010) ,Siberian gulag (USSR concentration camps) escapees travel 4,000 miles by foot to freedom through Himalayas in India.



















I am smoking Crazy The Cherry Connection while watching this fantastic movie.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## Fusion

Plum Pudding in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Had to get a new pair of reading glasses on this rainy day, but all is well and I can see my pages again.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Paykoc bent Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC egg with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian. Ardbeg Uigeadail with bergs is my beverage.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Peterson Killarney Red


----------



## MattT

The Haunting...









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Went out to dinner with m'lady and her mum, and am back home, half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some more WC spillsbane in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. It was spicy and a couple puffs in it took on a bit of musty barn but in a good way. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Wcc Spill'sbane in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42. Had a friend bring me a bottle of Jefferson's Ocean Aged At Sea Bourbon for my birthday. It is smooth as silk. Bless his heart. Listening to Allison Krause and The Union Station


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to Beatles White Album demos.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Working and listening to The Green Hornet.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Von Eicken Calume Kiowa-Cut.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching Lawyer Man starring William Powell.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Bright and sunny, but chilly today.


----------



## Piper

Key Largo in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo, too.


----------



## swmalone78

Scap said:


> KBV Mountains of Madness in the Neerup
> 
> View attachment 265680


I want to try some of this just because of the name. In my late teens and early 20s I read as much H.P. Lovecraft as I could find.


----------



## swmalone78

Smoking esoterica pembroke in an unnamed Dr. Grabow Rhodesian. So cold my pen stopped working until I put it closer to the big buddy heater. 15 degrees outside a bit warmer in the shed.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese along with a bowl of m'lady's vegetable soup, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Been a busy day.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking the last of this sample of Lane Ready Rubbed/McClelland Samsun in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth three quarter bend 1970s Charatan Belvedere 4211DC egg with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. It's almost dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

https://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend/10835/drucquer-sons-blairgowrieDruquer & Sons Blairgowire in a Peterson Christmas 2019 XL90


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices in the Thunder Puff POTY


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, trout and snap green peas dinner, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> WCC Quints Own in a Peterson System Standard 303
> View attachment 265928


So tell me what are the Pros/Cons of a Peterson System pipe? Are they hard to clean?


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

A rare night for me to enjoy a pipe. Smoking Esoterica Stonehaven (courtesy of @OneStrangeOne) in a Castello Liverpool.

Just too darn relaxing to be bothered with taking a picture. Hope you all have a Blessed evening.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day - I think - is Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

6 days till Christmas










I am smoking Michael Apitz White Blend.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCC Quints Own in a Peterson System Standard 303
> View attachment 265928
> 
> 
> 
> So tell me what are the Pros/Cons of a Peterson System pipe? Are they hard to clean?
Click to expand...

Pros: cool and dry smoke each time. P-lip Stem fits in your mouth well. Good for clenchers. Con: some get a bite on the roof of their mouth but I have not. They are no harder to clean than a regular pipe. Once you complete a bowl you will accumulate some fluid in the bottom of the shank with you can put into a paper towel.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Watch City 4Q in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this sunny, chilly day. Got a couple hate mail packages, but I didn't get the one I wanted most, though my ineffectual local post office sez it's out for delivery. Taking no bets that my IQ challenged mail carrier will come back and deliver it.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Burley original Morning Pipe in a Peterson Irish Harp on a sunny 37 degree morning!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Pros: cool and dry smoke each time. P-lip Stem fits in your mouth well. Good for clenchers. Con: some get a bite on the roof of their mouth but I have not. They are no harder to clean than a regular pipe. Once you complete a bowl you will accumulate some fluid in the bottom of the shank with you can put into a paper towel.


Thank you


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Getting ready to post my Watch City 4Q review at TR.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Working on my review on this blend.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello greatline dublin. This is a wonderful english blend. Never fails.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and berg is my evening drink. Cleaning some pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cob


----------



## Piper

Abingdon in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner with fresh strawberries and an orange for dessert. Now smoking the very exceptional Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Levant in a Castello greatline dublin. This is a wonderful english blend. Never fails.


 @Piper Is that the Druquer & Sons Levant?


----------



## MarshWheeling

Piper said:


> Levant in a Castello greatline dublin. This is a wonderful english blend. Never fails.[/QUOT
> 
> You have some very nice Castello pipes. Those are top of the line pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## Piper

Somehow, I wasn't able to get multi quote to work:
@Fusion, yes it's Drucquer & Sons Levant. I've only had a couple of their highly-regarded blends but I think Levant is really outstanding.
@MarshWheeling, thanks for the compliment. I admire your Pete collection too my friend.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Somehow, I wasn't able to get multi quote to work:
> 
> @*Fusion*, yes it's Drucquer & Sons Levant. I've only had a couple of their highly-regarded blends but I think Levant is really outstanding.
> 
> @*MarshWheeling*, thanks for the compliment. I admire your Pete collection too my friend.:vs_cool:


I have some of the Trafalgar in my basket, think ill add some Levant also, i do like the Blairgowrie but its all gone at Smokingpipes, i still have some left though


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Off to work for me!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

First smoke in my Christmas '19 big Olive billiard before bed. Pure tobacoo flavor and nothing bad or off in the flavor from the pipe. Very happy with my 2nd pipe carving creation.





































Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Needed a quick smoke, so I'm half way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker,
> View attachment 265982


In my opinion, that blend was made for this pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work for the day, and this bowl of D&R VIP in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Time for a snack!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Watching Off The Record starring Pat O'Brien and Joan Blondell.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Still awake because I'm watching The Stranger starring Orson Welles and EGR, so I am smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in years, but it's short smoke and will get me through the rest of this movie.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem


----------



## JohnBrody15

Last night, for the car ride home, bayou morning in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni from 2010 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Got one of the great hate mail packages of the year today. Will list contents later.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a new-to-me medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. I always wanted a Tinsky, and now I have this 2016 International Pipe Smoking Day production to smoke.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop loaded and lit for the drive home. Off work for 2 weeks of Christmas Shutdown.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

Abingdon in a Castello old antiquari freeform bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a black vulcanite stem, nickel band and p-lip. Finished jarring up a little tobacco.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220. Listening to some old school country music by Cody Jinks.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Escudo in a Cellini Bulldog


What kind of lighter is that Colin?


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> What kind of lighter is that Colin?


Its a Cheap Mr Brog, terrible thing


----------



## Fusion

SG Bracken Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker and the new lighter :smile2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of lighter is that Colin?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Cheap Mr Brog, terrible thing
Click to expand...

It sure does pass the eye test though.


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> It sure does pass the eye test though.


Yep, it started out ok but it was summer here, it dont like the cold at all and the flame wont adjust very high. Think it was $13 on Ebay so i cant complain much lol


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and meatloaf dinner with a bowl of SPC Mississippi River Rum Barrel Aged in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H Brown Flake Unscented in a new-to-me slight bent black sandblasted PSF.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own






in a Peterson System Standard B42 Darwin.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Ryan Alden Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Castello greatline blast.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Clapton.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. Work's done for the day, and it's play time for the cats.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching The Front Page.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Getting set to watch His Girl Friday.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Sunset Harbor Flake in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem. Cold and overcast outside. Fluffy and Tomato came over for food and attention, but they are gone now. I'm glad Suzy and Molly haven't figured this out yet.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Proof reading an article about me for a book.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Flake 558 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black lucite stem.


----------



## Scap

Peterson Nightcap in the pot.

Just finished putting together my new router table, gotta just love it when you get get in bed with a manufacturer, and they change the "universal" size of their products after about 20 years. Oh well, time to stop collecting tools and start making some sawdust, again.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking some EGR for the first time, in the frank thunder puff poty.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SPC Mississippi River Rum Barrel Aged in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowrie in a Paykoc Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake in a MM Carolina Gent,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, shrimp and snap green peas dinner with strawberries and a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. I'm half way through this bowl of SPC Plum Pudding Bourbon Barrel Aged in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. M'lady wants to watch a movie, so we're deciding which one to watch.​


----------



## Piper

Smoking whatever this was after a month or more in my pouch, in a venerable Dunhill amber root pot. I'm guessing it's an English blend, perhaps Levant. Nathan @OneStrangeOne would probably want to dry it a bit more LOL but, considering it's almost tinder, it's pretty darn tasty-and not too hot either! Listening to Pandora Sinatra after a lovely steak dinner with friends.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching Pitfall starring Dick Powell, Elizabeth Scott, and Raymond Burr in a particularly nasty, villainous role.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly. We named our cat Molly after Molly McGee.


----------



## JimInks

I'm nearly finished smoking Watch City Old Dominion in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

LL VA-Bur in the Christmas '19 big olive billiard before bed.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. Working and listening to Mississippi John Hurt.


----------



## JimInks

Finished work and this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Now watching Three Men on a Horse starring Joan Blondell and Allen Jenkins.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul with a black pearl acrylic stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The sparrow sits on the chair and waits to pick up a piece of croissant.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Levant in a Dunny root briar.


----------



## JohnBrody15

JimInks said:


> Now smoking SPC Mississippi River Rum Barrel Aged in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem. Watching Perry Mason.


I'm intrigued by this tobacco. Anything barrel aged.....my ears perk up:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Going to be a busy day today. Cold and cloudy outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting about pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Ken Byron Ventures Dark Fired Cherry Kake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Hickorynut

2011 McClelland English Cavendish in the Peterson Derry with a spot of tea.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Scap

Deception Pass in the Lane Era Charatan


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SPC Mississippi River Rum Barrel Aged in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

As dinner is running late, I'm having another smoke, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Watching Going my Way starring der Bingle.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and steamed asparagus, onions and mushrooms dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking SPC Plum Pudding Bourbon Barrel Aged in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. Off to work now.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ukbob

PS LBF in a trusty cob . 

First bowl in over 2 weeks due to flu etc.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have just a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching a documentary on the development of the atomic bomb.


----------



## JimInks

The documentary is longer than I expected, so I'm part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Short work week (today & Friday) 
965 match in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
Ennerdale in a German Pot 
The Haunting and Chatham Manor pouched


----------



## JimInks

Up early because Amazon's delivery service rang the doorbell when they dropped off the Christmas packages. I can't complain because it's raining and the packages would have been ruined if they just left them at the door. That's what USPS does here because our postman is congenitally incompetent. So, as long as I'm awake, I'm having a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1940s Troost Aromatic in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem. My then-girl friend bought me this pipe. I got the best of that deal.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Spill'sbane in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and then a short snooze, and just finished smoking Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is brewing on this cold and ever rainy day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JohnBrody15

First time with C&D warped "the haunting" in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nick. 
Very rich. Oaky and tart as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Pete Christmas XL90


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SPC Mississippi River Rum Barrel Aged in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem.


----------



## Scap

KBV King's Ransom in the Neerup


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs in a brown rusticated slight bend 1982 Savinelli Non Pareil Estella 99 Acorn with a pearl brown lucite ferrule and military stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Dunny shell bent briar. Will be alternating between Levant and Stonehenge Flake and five pipes for the next week.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Levant in a Dunny shell bent briar. Will be alternating between Levant and Stonehenge Flake and five pipes for the next week.


Going to have to wait for my Levant to get here, not due until 2nd Jan but i have some Stonehenge :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and snow peas dinner strawberries and oranges for dessert. Now smoking year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Burley Morning in the evening! In a Country Gentleman...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in a Peterson System Standard 303.


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Going to have to wait for my Levant to get here, not due until 2nd Jan but i have some Stonehenge :grin2:


My Levant is in shipment from SC! Looking forward to trying it in a new pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> My Levant is in shipment from SC! Looking forward to trying it in a new pipe!


Yea mine has been shipped but i got the free shipping and its that UPS/USPS [email protected]


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Yea mine has been shipped but i got the free shipping and its that UPS/USPS [email protected]


Yep I loaded my cart with $95 plus and decided I'm uncertain of the purchase and just went with the Levant and paid $7 for priority mail lol.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Bracken Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Off to work I go.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SPC Plum Pudding Bourbon Barrel Aged in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Marble Kake in a Molina Peppino grey 104 bent pot.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Rattray Westminster Abbey in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Been busy playing with the cats and doing dishes.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The sparrow called for Back-up and reinforcements arrived, now the pipe smoker is under surveillance.










Peterson Old Dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is the last of my open stash of Sutliff J4 Burley in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching a documentary about the invention of electric rail cars.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## Olecharlie

Balkan Sasieni in a Savinelli 320 Rusticated. I'm trying to use up all these 20 year old matches before breaking out my new pipe lighters!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a Castello 55


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> Balkan Sasieni in a Savinelli 320 Rusticated. I'm trying to use up all these 20 year old matches before breaking out my new pipe lighters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice accoutrements sir!! :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Levant in a Dunny shell bent briar. Will be alternating between Levant and Stonehenge Flake and five pipes for the next week.


got a new smoking spot eh? :smile2:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Yea mine has been shipped but i got the free shipping and its that UPS/USPS [email protected]


That is the worst!!!
Almost like being punished for buying something.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching The Man Who Came To Dinner. Didn't get to see much of it the other day when it was on, but I will today.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling Billiard


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> got a new smoking spot eh? :smile2:


You are correct-but with limited pipes and tobaccos. Yeah, poor me....:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Been outside playing with the neighborhood cats.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Had a surprise visit from m'lady's cousin and his family who stopped by on their long travel home. They rang the doorbell, I answered it, and the four of them sang a couple of Christmas carols to us. What a great thing to do! Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Karl Erik 2SM bent apple. This is an old inexpensive pipe but has all the characteristics of a classic Danish pipe, including the rounded rim and the dark contrast stain.


----------



## cory1984

First bowl of Sutliff Christmas Spice in the Roma 151 Natural Dublin bent churchwarden. Tastes incredible! Was smoking on the front porch and noticed the wreath behind me, thought it would make a nice prop! Merry Christmas Eve guys!!!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad and am now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This will get me to dinner time. Watching The Big Valley with guest star William Shatner.


----------



## Scap

Puff POTY and some DaVinci from Secret Santa.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake folded and stuffed in a Dunny amber root pot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful giant pork chop and sugar snap green peas dinner with a ice cream fudge bar and a few strawberries for dessert. I'm just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Great Buster: A Celebration documentary about Buster Keaton.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul with a black pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah BOTL. 

Just smoking my triple E in the Hardcastle Bent Bulldog. Best value bulldog out there. It smokes as well as any pipe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a two year old H. Upmann robusto from an island I'll never visit.


----------



## Fusion

Just got back from the in-laws, took some Baileys Front Porch and a Cob with me. Now smoking Esoterica Margate in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s smooth slight bent rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with right and left channel cuts and a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting with a old friend about comic books.


----------



## JimInks

Had a light snack and am part way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit with a black ebonite saddle stem. I don't usually smoke a blend twice in a row, but I'm testing out these pipes for potential ghosting. This one is fine; the last one needs a little cleaning.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am having my last smoke of the day: D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Piper

First smoke of Christmas Day: Levant in a Dunny root apple. Merry Christmas friends.


----------



## Fusion

Starting the day with some Dunhill BB1938 in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Insignia100

Went for a Christmas afternoon walk in the park with my wife today. Decided to take a cob filled with some C&D Autumn Evening. The only catch is that I spiked it with some Five Brothers burley. Definitely changed the aromatic experience for the better. The nuttiness from the burley give the bowl a pecan-maple vibe. 5/5 will do again.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. This smoke will be interrupted by lunch.


----------



## restomod

Xmas day bowl in the Stanwell with Watch City Rouxgaroux from my Secret Santa @Fusion

I see the theme a bit better now as all the things he sent have a red Virginia in them I think.


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Braken Flake in a Fran Thunder Puff POTY Poker


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Getting ready to watch A Christmas Story and exchange presents.


----------



## Madderduro

home from the Christmas fun....sick or not I can't hold off on trying out the new jacono...I can't taste anything lol but she's a good smoker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Madderduro said:


> home from the Christmas fun....sick or not I can't hold off on trying out the new jacono...I can't taste anything lol but she's a good smoker
> View attachment 266432


Wow, thats a monster, looking good


----------



## Fusion

So Christmas lunch is done, settling down with a bowl of Royal Yacht in my Peterson Christmas 2019 XL90, Bliss


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Had a Monte #4 Cigar earlier, now its Blairgowrie in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Trout Stream in a Peterson System Standard Rustic B42. Hopefully this bowl will settle my stomach from the carb overload today


----------



## JimInks

So we did what Jean Shepard's family did for Christmas and had Chinese food. I managed to get in a bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem, too.


----------



## JimInks

T'was a tough decision between samples of Christmas Cheer 2000, 2002, and 2003. I chose year 2000 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Only have a few bowls of each to smoke, but could there be a better day to have one than today?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin ,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Smoker's Pride rich (Lane VA/Bur) in the Christmas 19' big olive billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Mozgus in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching The Food That Changed America on the History Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. Been cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 52 'C here in Athens (No snow unfortunately).










Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


----------



## Scap

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, we have sun and 52 'C here in Athens (No snow unfortunately).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Danish Mixture Orange Coco.


Please tell me you mean 52F.
I love hot weather, but 52C is more than even I can stomach.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Dunny shell bent billiard, with black coffee. Cloudy Boxing Day.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Burley, early morning in a Castello Collection Billiard 2001...


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> Ken Byron Burley, early morning in a Castello Collection Billiard 2001...


Nice!:vs_cool:


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday, a bowl of frog morton in the savinelli straight grain c pot. Today, penzance in the Peterson system.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Watching a lecture about American Cartoons in WW2 on C-Span 3. The professor is very over the top and a little annoying, but at least he has his facts straight so far.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in the Roma 151 Natural Dublin Churchwarden. Gonna finish off the little bit of these holiday aromatics I have left by the new year. Have 4oz each of the Pumpkin and Christmas Spice cellared for next year, can't wait to see how they've changed. Hope everyone had a great Christmas!!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Chilly and sunny today.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Simply Red in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Scap

Royal Yacht in one of my cobs while making a mess in the garage, I mean building something for the wife....


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a 1980s SMS full bend sultan smoking a pipe meer signed by J. Boglon with a multi-colored creamy swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

Second bowl of Royal Yacht this afternoon.
I quite like it.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Second bowl of Royal Yacht this afternoon.
> I quite like it.


Just today ordered 5 more tins of it, i like it also


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of The Country Squire Parson’s Blend in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Gona join @Scap and have a bowl of Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a fudge bar for dessert. In honor of whoever that guy who looks like me is in the movie I'm watching -The Cincinnati Kid- I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem, see. Myeah!


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Karl Erik bent apple. Watching old movies with the family.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Just today ordered 5 more tins of it, i like it also


So nice you don't have to stockpile for the future.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> So nice you don't have to stockpile for the future.


Didnt they say that about McClellands and Dunhill at one time? :wink2: Im filling up lol


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. Getting ready to jar a little tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of The Country Squire Hunting Creek in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Food That Built America.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bentley Virginia Honey Dew.



Scap said:


> Please tell me you mean 52F.
> I love hot weather, but 52C is more than even I can stomach.


Sorry, typographic mistake, i meant 'F.

The highest i have seen outside here in Athens is 46 'C.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Jack Benny on the Tonight Show from 1973.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Old Dominion in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Been enjoying a belated Christmas present: Edward G. Robinson's World Of Art by his wife, Jane Robinson. It has photos of some of the great paintings Robinson owned, plus some of his own paintings. For many years, Robinson had the greatest, most valuable private collection of fine art in the United States. He was a painter, too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson Dublin






Edition X220


----------



## BeAnalog

Having some Gawith HoggarthBroken Scottish Cake in my Charatan









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

BeAnalog said:


> Having some Gawith HoggarthBroken Scottish Cake in my Charatan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


Very nice! Welcome to the forum.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Needed a short smoke and this burns fast as it's dry.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking old Condor Plug in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Watching Casablanca.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Racing Green 338 with some Proper Twelve Irish Whiskey


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a tapered cumberland stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drucquer & Sons The Devils Own in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowire in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D OJK Blue in a Heisenberg Dublin,







It's shocking how much tobacco this pipe will hold!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, black fin tuna and asparagus dinner with an apple and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching How The West Was Won TV movie starring James Arness.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot. Should have brought a couple of more blends with me this week but, I have to say, Stonehenge and Levant have filled the bill pretty well.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H Brown Flake Unscented in a slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D OJK Blue in a Heisenberg Dublin,
> View attachment 266590
> 
> It's shocking how much tobacco this pipe will hold![/QUOTE
> 
> That brass band looks nice


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Peter Heinrich Chateau Henri No. 51 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Animal Crackers starring The Marx Brothers.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2000 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Listening to Dean Hargrove talk about working with William Conrad on Jake and the Fatman.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bjarne tobacco the Gentle One.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of The Country Squire Parson’s Blend in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. It was time for it.


----------



## Scap

Good morning! Feels like summer.
73F, 81RH, and sunny.
Taking down the Christmas decorations while enjoying a bowl of King's Ransom and a Dos Equis Ambar.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog with a P-lip


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching The Men Who Built America.


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a jacono


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a medico


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point on this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Almost half way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


Mind blown that you're smoking a tobacco that is older than me....


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with ol' Art, who claims he did not board the Ark with Noah.


----------



## Fusion

2010 Balkan Sasieni in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Olecharlie

Drucqruer & Sons - Levant Mixture. In a Castello Billard... at first light it was a firepit taste and I thought oh no but it passed quickly and was very enjoyable, from 1/2 bowl in it really sweetened up, the complexity, well it was over my head but I assume the Latakia and orientals balanced it nicely. No regrets on this purchase. No bite or harshness stayed true the full course. It is an evening smoke for me.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Just finished doing some jarring.


----------



## Scap

Olecharlie said:


> Drucqruer & Sons - Levant Mixture. In a Castello Billard... at first light it was a firepit taste and I thought oh no but it passed quickly and was very enjoyable, from 1/2 bowl in it really sweetened up, the complexity, well it was over my head but I assume the Latakia and orientals balanced it nicely. No regrets on this purchase. No bite or harshness stayed true the full course. It is an evening smoke for me.


My favorite part is the taste that reminds me of the smell of dried pine needles burning in a fire.


----------



## MattT

Some Lane 1Q in the Eric Gainey. I don't know what it is, but this pipe loves Lane baccy.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## Scap

Speaking of pine needles...Star of the East in my Savinelli.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and snap green peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching BBC Enchanted Kingdom, a great nature program.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a KB&B Yello-Bole Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 2002 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching an episode of Einstein.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in an Armentrout Apple

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Almost half way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


Jim, I was lurking around at smoking pipes today and saw that MacBaren has done a re-release of the Burley London Blend. Have you tried it, and if so, how does it compare with the original? I understand it was discontinued for ~5 years and this is a limited release.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> Jim, I was lurking around at smoking pipes today and saw that MacBaren has done a re-release of the Burley London Blend. Have you tried it, and if so, how does it compare with the original? I understand it was discontinued for ~5 years and this is a limited release.


It just came out a couple of days ago, and I have not tried it. I cellared a few pounds of the original, which was always a fav of mine.

Did some snacking and am a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Listening to an interview of William Link, who did a lot of mystery TV shows: Ellery Queen, Columbo, Murder, She Wrote, etc. Wish he'd have discussed Ellery Queen instead of just referencing it. Bad of the interviewer for not following up on that show.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun with few clouds here in Athens and 43 'F so the Cafe owner took some measures for the customers.










Above is the ''set-up'' photo and below the ''on action''.










DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Olecharlie

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, we have sun with few clouds here in Athens and 43 'F so the Cafe owner took some measures for the customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is the ''set-up'' photo and below the ''on action''.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


Very Nice Sir!


----------



## ebnash

Technically off work for 2 weeks but had to come in and work on a project so I can be ready for the start of the New Year. Taking a smoke break on an empty patio. So nice.

Smoking Sillem's Councilor, courtesy of @Fusion in my small Falcon bowl. Very nice tangy fruit and shot of Perique. I'm liking this blend for a break from my Burley centric smoking as of late.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Listening to a Russell Johnson interview. He sure had a poor memory.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 PS Luxury Twist in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Rainy today.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching His Kind of Woman starring Robert Mitchum and Jane Russell.


----------



## Fusion

Amphora Original in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## Olecharlie

1/2 Bowl of Orlik Golden Sliced...


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Technically off work for 2 weeks but had to come in and work on a project so I can be ready for the start of the New Year. Taking a smoke break on an empty patio. So nice.
> 
> Smoking Sillem's Councilor, courtesy of @Fusion in my small Falcon bowl. Very nice tangy fruit and shot of Perique. I'm liking this blend for a break from my Burley centric smoking as of late.


Enjoy the time off Eric! I worked two days last week and will work two this week, that's if you can count 8-5 as a day lol. I'm liking this semi retirement!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Brigham 23S. I don't have much left, so I hope the new Peterson blend or the Sutliff Match are close. Simple but always a delight.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## msmith1986

Father Dempsey in a Stanwell black and white 404 Dublin, with the semi-churchwarden stem this time.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Sometimes I forget how good Dunhill Nightcap is.. .









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Maybe this will get me to dinner time.


----------



## msmith1986

Hickorynut said:


> Sometimes I forget how good Dunhill Nightcap is.. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


I agree. I have some from the 90's and the more recent Sutliff Match, and both are great.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Acadian Perique in the Frank Thunder POTY
Tasty stuff!!! @JimInks review on TR nails it on the head!


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, giant pork chop and lemon pepper tuna dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Great Rupert starring Jimmy Durante.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I agree. I have some from the 90's and the more recent Sutliff Match, and both are great.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


There's talk on another forum about the Sutliff Match. Here's what I said: "I've been saying for years it's the best value VaPer on the market. Better stock it like I did while it's still a bargain." It's not quite as good as the Murray's Elizabethan (which is was based on), but it sure is better than the new stuff Peterson is making.

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Billiard,








Jim, which Sutliff match blend were you referring to?


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 660 in a Radice Billiard,
> 
> View attachment 266748
> 
> 
> Jim, which Sutliff match blend were you referring to?


I think he was referring to Elizabethan with the Va-Per reference, I've noticed he smokes it quite often. I guess that means I should buy the Match instead of Peterson.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Going old school tonight with Half & Half in a mid-50's George Yale NY Rustic Root apple.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I think he was referring to Elizabethan with the Va-Per reference, I've noticed he smokes it quite often. I guess that means I should buy the Match instead of Peterson.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That's what I was wondering, I think Sutliff is calling it Victorian. 
I probably should take a closer look at some more of the match stuff.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale Broken Flake in a Barling


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's what I was wondering, I think Sutliff is calling it Victorian.
> 
> I probably should take a closer look at some more of the match stuff.


I smoke the Match Nightcap and 965, both are great. I'm sure you'll like them and they're around $2-$3/oz. I always notice Jim listing Match Elizabethan, but always forget to grab some when I place an order.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I think he was referring to Elizabethan with the Va-Per reference, I've noticed he smokes it quite often. I guess that means I should buy the Match instead of Peterson.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I was talking about the Elzabethan. It's better and cheaper than the Peterson version.


----------



## JimInks

OneStrangeOne said:


> That's what I was wondering, I think Sutliff is calling it Victorian.
> I probably should take a closer look at some more of the match stuff.


Sutliff had to remove the Dunhill name from the match blends. And yes, there are a lot of good Sutliff matches. I've reviewed most of them at TR.com.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Sutliff had to remove the Dunhill name from the match blends. And yes, there are a lot of good Sutliff matches. I've reviewed most of them at TR.com.


I always read your reviews on there before I try something new. Rarely ever do I find one you haven't reviewed. Maybe a couple C&D or SPC blends offhand.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I smoke the Match Nightcap and 965, both are great. I'm sure you'll like them and they're around $2-$3/oz. I always notice Jim listing Match Elizabethan, but always forget to grab some when I place an order.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


The 965 match is part of my cellar, it might be the only one of the Sutliff matches I've tried!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. watching Advance To The Rear starring Glen Ford, Stella Stevens, Alan Hale, and Jim Backus. The latter two actors made this movie right before they starred in Gilligan's Island.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I always read your reviews on there before I try something new. Rarely ever do I find one you haven't reviewed. Maybe a couple C&D or SPC blends offhand.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I appreciate that, man. But, there are a ton of blends I haven't reviewed. I do less of them these days because I don't trade much any more.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of original Stonehenge in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack, and am now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style. Listening to a Milton Berle interview.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, bad weather here in Athens with 32 'F, i am smoking J.M. Boswell Boswell's Best, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Deluxe Crumb Cut in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello greatline faceted dublin with black coffee. Almost finished reading latest Jack Reacher novel. Pretty much the same as the others but compulsively readable.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Amazing that the sun is out and it's warm today. Doesn't look like Winter at all.


----------



## msmith1986

I'm done playing in the rain and mud for today, just got back soaked. Father Dempsey in a 1936 Briarcraft Huntington small rusticated acorn.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## watchingsmoke

Enjoying a pipe full of Haunted Bookshop. Jazz FM in the background and lots of smoke in the foreground!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Pirate kake in the 2019 frank thunder puff POTY on a crisp, Los angelithian morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello applewood.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic saddle stem. Listening to Paul Henning, creator of The Beverly Hillbillies, talking about writing for the Fibber McGee and Molly radio show, and for Burns and Allen radio and TV shows.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## MarshWheeling

watchingsmoke said:


> Enjoying a pipe full of Haunted Bookshop. Jazz FM in the background and lots of smoke in the foreground!


What county do you call home?


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## watchingsmoke

MarshWheeling said:


> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a pipe full of Haunted Bookshop. Jazz FM in the background and lots of smoke in the foreground!
> 
> 
> 
> What county do you call home?
Click to expand...

Ireland. I moved here just over 10 years ago and love it.


----------



## MarshWheeling

watchingsmoke said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchingsmoke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a pipe full of Haunted Bookshop. Jazz FM in the background and lots of smoke in the foreground!
> 
> 
> 
> What county do you call home?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ireland. I moved here just over 10 years ago and love it.
Click to expand...

What part of Ireland? I've been thinking about relocating there after our kids are out of college.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Pete Christmas 2019 XL90


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 965 in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowire in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Olecharlie

Drucquer & Sons Levant in a Peterson Irish Harp Fishtail! 999.

This is without a doubt the best pipe tobacco I’ve smoked!


----------



## JimInks

Just returned home after spending much of the day and evening with my old college room mate and his wife, plus his sister and brother. We had a great time. I have about a quarter of a bowl left of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished doing the dishes and this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland 221b series Honeydew.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Penhooker Silver in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This tobacco needs a light hydration.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for today,
D&S The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
H&H Anniversary Kake in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Grasmere in a German Pot 
The Haunting and Two Timer pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn.


----------



## Hickorynut

Danish Export mixed with some ODF in the Brog43.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Cold and sunny today.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Braken Flake in a Pete 106


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

ODF Plug in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Pebble Castle in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson System Standard 303 Smooth.


----------



## JohnBrody15

WCC fat bastard in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2011 Rinaldo Collection Fiammata Silver Line 7 Odea 04 flame grain bulldog with a silver band and a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner with orange slices and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Cornered starring Dick Powell.


----------



## Olecharlie

Drucquer & Sons Levant In a Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320 KS.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

It's time to get busy


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the year is Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Stimulus Package earlier..... absolutely amazing. Thanks to Santa Restomod.


Now I'm enjoying a small bowl of Nightcap while I listen to the fireworks going off in the distance. Never been in the military, but it sounds like a firefight all around us.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Had a bowl of Stimulus Package earlier..... absolutely amazing. Thanks to Santa Restomod.
> 
> Now I'm enjoying a small bowl of Nightcap while I listen to the fireworks going off in the distance. Never been in the military, but it sounds like a firefight all around us.


Lots of fireworks here also and its only 8:30 and they are illegal here lol


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Lots of fireworks here also and its only 8:30 and they are illegal here lol


Illegal in the city limits where my house is, but all around us is "county" where it is legal.
Seems the fireworks get more powerful each year, so kinda glad they aren't too close. Last house we lived at the big shells would rattle the windows.


----------



## JimInks

I'm starting off the new year with a bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Happy New Year's, folks!


----------



## Scap

Just fired up some Squadron Leader with Perique in the GBD Rhodesian.

The cold (49F) still hasn't run me indoors...but it's trying to.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Finishing the bowl of WCC fat bastard I started earlier. I feel like a fat bastard after eating all you can eat Korean bbq. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

From a freshly opened tin, I'm smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I was going to wait on this, but I couldn't.


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Background to Danger starring George Raft, Sydney Greenstreet, and Peter Lorre.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy New Year 2020, best of wishes for you and your families, ''keep on puffing'' my fellow pipe smokers!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Racing Green 338. Happy New Year to all!!!


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker to start off 2020


----------



## Piper

Union Sq in a Castello bent egg. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Having a quick snack, and I'll have a bowl of year 2000 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Seven Chances starring Buster Keaton.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Rewriting a few old reviews.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke High Hat in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

Deep cleaned and Reamed the Cob, Barling and the Maddis, my most smoked pipes and they did need it.
Now smoking some Balkan Sasieni in a Paycok Apple


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

Smoking Esoterica Stonehaven from a generous sample provided by @OneStrangeOne

Castello Liverpool is the vessel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken saltimbocca dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem. Now watching The Roaring Twenties starring Cagney and Bogart.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Two Girls on Broadway starring Joan Blondell and Lana Turner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42 Rustic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a 40's era Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Carolina Red Flake in a 40's era Comoy's Bulldog
> View attachment 267042


Do you know the year of your Comoy?


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

MarshWheeling said:


> Do you know the year of your Comoy?


Not for sure, the best I've been able to narrow it down to is between somewhere around 43 to about 55.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 1979 Ascorti Business KS Oom Paul with a black pearl acrylic stem. Running low on this now.


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know the year of your Comoy?
> 
> 
> 
> Not for sure, the best I've been able to narrow it down to is between somewhere around 43 to about 55.
Click to expand...

That's a cool pipe. Old school.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point on this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching a documentary about General Patton.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece with 41 'F










McClelland Blue Mountain.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and now smoking the last of my open stash of Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. I'll finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## swmalone78

Spent New Year's Eve day snowshoeing to some beaver dams.










Then came home and smoked a bowl of Frog Morton on the Bayou. I have been nursing what I have left so it seems to be special occasions.

Spent New Year's Day shoveling snow all day and smoking 7 seas gold in an unbranded small bowl pipe so as not to totally offend all my good Mormon neighbors.

While visiting family in Idaho I found a smoke shop in Boise that had some tins I had been wanting to try.










Cracked open the tin of early morning pipe and smoking it in the shed this morning in a Richmond London Made Dublin. So far I am really enjoying this blend and happy to have found a place I can send relatives to pick it up for me.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1940s Troost Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 779 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Spill'sbane in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in an Altinok meer.


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Ennerdale in an Altinok meer.


man...that's a beautiful pipe!!!:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Hearth and Home Black House in my St Claude Paneled Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Then, it's dinner time!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meatloaf, green peas and hard boiled egg dinner, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Eureka! in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

My first ever bowl of Carter Hall, dont know what i was expecting but what i got was a very pleasant surprise, do like it, nothing spectacular but a great satisfying smoke in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> My first ever bowl of Carter Hall, dont know what i was expecting but what i got was a very pleasant surprise, do like it, nothing spectacular but a great satisfying smoke in a MM Cob


Careful you might become an old codger Burley man like me. &#128526;


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Careful you might become an old codger Burley man like me. &#128526;


Think your warning is too late lol, i find myself looking for Burley


----------



## Fusion

After dinner smoke is Levant in a Cellini Bulldog, im happy i eat first, this is strong but good, im getting a kind of incense smell and taste in a good way, guess its the Turkish tobacco im tasting, 2 out of 2 for me tonight with just the Trafalgar to go, ill try that one later


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 2002 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 2002 smooth matte finish Karl Erik rough top freehand with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


It's coming back out in a couple weeks.
Any chance you could give a brief critique of it?


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> It's coming back out in a couple weeks.
> Any chance you could give a brief critique of it?


Ken posted on another board that pre-orders are turned on for the Bas Matica


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through the last of my stash of Wilke #44 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Cold and rainy outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Pebble Castle in a 1986 full bend pebble relief Aldo Velani Titan 33 briar Oom Paul/Calabash with a black acrylic tapered stem that has a briar accent. Phone chatting about tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> It's coming back out in a couple weeks.
> Any chance you could give a brief critique of it?


 Here's my review of it. I've reviewed 30 of his blends with more to come soon. He's a very inventive blender.

The sugary, stewed dark fruity, earthy, woody, stoved Virginia usually takes a small lead, though I actually see more of the tangy dark fruity, earthy, woody red Virginia in the composition of the blend. At times, it does lightly supersede the stoved Va. The herbal, vegetative, floral, spicy, lightly sweet and mildly sour, earthy, mildly smoky, very woody, fragrant Basma is a major player that competes with the Virginias for attention. The strength level is medium and taste is a step past that mark. The nic-hit is almost medium. Won't bite or get harsh, but the spice content is a tad tongue tingly, so I recommend a slow puffing cadence. Well balanced, you'll notice all the nuances previously noted in this review. Burns fairly cool, and very clean at a slightly fast pace with a mostly deep, rich, consistent sweet and spicy, savory flavor that translates to the lingering after taste. Leaves little dampness in the bowl, and requires few relights. Not quite an all day smoke because it does pack some punch.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon egg meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Watching Babes in Toyland starring Laurel and Hardy.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and my last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm having a bowl of Watch City Viral Vanilla in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Can't waste time you know!


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Here's my review of it. I've reviewed 30 of his blends with more to come soon. He's a very inventive blender.
> 
> The sugary, stewed dark fruity, earthy, woody, stoved Virginia usually takes a small lead, though I actually see more of the tangy dark fruity, earthy, woody red Virginia in the composition of the blend. At times, it does lightly supersede the stoved Va. The herbal, vegetative, floral, spicy, lightly sweet and mildly sour, earthy, mildly smoky, very woody, fragrant Basma is a major player that competes with the Virginias for attention. The strength level is medium and taste is a step past that mark. The nic-hit is almost medium. Won't bite or get harsh, but the spice content is a tad tongue tingly, so I recommend a slow puffing cadence. Well balanced, you'll notice all the nuances previously noted in this review. Burns fairly cool, and very clean at a slightly fast pace with a mostly deep, rich, consistent sweet and spicy, savory flavor that translates to the lingering after taste. Leaves little dampness in the bowl, and requires few relights. Not quite an all day smoke because it does pack some punch.


Thank you for the review. I'm always blown away at your description.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Then, I'll try to sleep again.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Madderduro

margate in the jacono


----------



## Madderduro

965 in a dapper


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale Flake in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Cold and rainy outside.


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices White in my favorite cob.

Love the sweet scent the bowl gives off when it's heated.
Sun disappeared behind the cloud cover, wind is picking up, so getting ready to reach for my hoody.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a MM Cob


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Carter Hall in a MM Cob


so....did you like it? :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> so....did you like it? :smile2:


Love it, wish i had tried it earlier


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a 1980 smooth medium brown full bend D’Argento calabash with a removable flared bowl inside a bowl with cork edges and a black and dark gold acrylic tapered stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in years.


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Love it, wish i had tried it earlier


it's like an old pair of shoes...not fancy, not shiny, couple of scuffs but oh....so comfortable :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> it's like an old pair of shoes...not fancy, not shiny, couple of scuffs but oh....so comfortable :smile2:


When i opened it i could smell the Bourbon and thought i wasnt going to like it, but when i smoke it i cant taste the Bourbon, the only topping i get is a little chocolate or more of a slight caramel taste


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. This might get me to dinner time.


----------



## cory1984

Lane Limited HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop w/ some cherry 7up to drink. Good combo.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Just had Pizza for dinner so im going to try the Levant again in a Frank Thunder Poker, it kinda knocked me on my azzz last night, lets see how it goes for round 2


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, halibut and sugar snap peas dinner with orange slices for desert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Bright Star in a 1970s smooth slight bent rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with right and left channel cuts and a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Just finished watching Bullets or Ballots starring Edward G, Robinson, whoever he is?


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Just had Pizza for dinner so im going to try the Levant again in a Frank Thunder Poker, it kinda knocked me on my azzz last night, lets see how it goes for round 2


My favorite night cap so far!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2013 sugar crystalized Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Some of the flakes in this bag are thin and partially broken. Makes it easier to light and stay lit. Delicious chocolate and raisin notes abound.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Watch City Eureka! in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting with an old friend.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Hellstar: The Dread Planet in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. And did some snacking again!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of Ken Byron Ventures Bas Matica in a 1979 smooth brown large calabash briar 221-B Baker Street made in Israel with a black vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Have a little bit in a small jelly jar which I will get to at a later date.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking on Murdoch Mysteries S11 E11.



















Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## ukbob

Germains Rich Dark Flake in a straight Falcon with Plymouth bowl .


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian. I've noticed the vulcanite stems look much worse in photos, especially with a flash, than in hand.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a stanwell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a big ben bora


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am smoking Watch City Viral Vanilla in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Amazing how a $5.95 pressed meer I bought new can out smoke many higher grade meers. Cleaning a few pipes now.


----------



## ebnash

Jim, it’s obvious that engineering and attention to detail are far more important to material grade. 

You would think that modern tooling and years of data would result in better pipes, but I think most modernization of manufacturing is focused on output numbers, rather than quality.


----------



## cory1984

Captain Black White in the polished MM Morgan


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching The Strawberry Blonde starring Bob Hope. Cold and rainy outside.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Braken Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Castello greatline blast dublin.


----------



## Scap

KBV King's Ransom in the little Rossi.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem. Dinner is next.


----------



## msmith1986

My VA/Per blend in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and mushrooms dinner with red grapes for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Bright Star in a 1970s smooth rough top Savinelli Autograph 5 medium bend sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will take a little time to smoke. Watching The Day The Earth Stood Still.


----------



## Fusion

Carter hall in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of G&H Brown Flake Unscented in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit. It's the smallest pipe bowl I have seen.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Sabotage in a medium bend 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Getting set to watch The Big Sleep, one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Spill'sbane in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Time to snack!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a slice of cinnamon raisin bread and a golden delicious apple. Last smoke of the day is year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Trail of the Lonesome Pine starring Henry Fonda and Fred MacMurray. Nigel Bruce does some pipe smoking in this movie.


----------



## JimInks

Decided to have another smoke while I'm watching Hopalong Cassidy: 1990s Walnut in a 1974 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dan Tobacco Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem.


----------



## Piper

Erinmore Flake in a Dunhill bent dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Bright Star in a 1970s smooth rough top Savinelli Autograph 5 medium bend sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## Piper

Edward G Robinson Pipe Mixture in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Lee Apple


----------



## ebnash

Smoking Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Castello Bulldog

1st time smoking this blend and I can understand why it’s it’s so popular. This is fresh from a new container purchased at my lounge. I can only imagine how much better it gets with rest.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Sabotage in a medium bend 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend as I watch the Dirty Harry marathon on the Sundance Channel.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Trafalgar in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Working on this review as well.


----------



## Piper

G&H Conniston in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

KBV Burlier Morning in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Ventures Burley morning, first bowl in a Mark Tinsky bent Dublin Christmas 2019 edition. What a great smoking pipe! I'm very impressed, it's so light, well balanced, feels great in the hand or mouth, perfect draw!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Getting back to pipe smoking after a very long break.
Hearth & Home Marquee Magnum Opus


----------



## Fusion

SG Braken Flake in a Pete Christmas 2019 XL90


----------



## Scap

Arango Balkan Supreme while hanging can lights in my shop.
These short days really illuminate my lack of illumination.


----------



## ebnash

Motzek Strang in a Stanwell Ivarsson. 

I’ve tried this tobacco in 6 different pipes and every time it’s been a disappointment. 

Highly sought after tobacco, but I suppose it’s jus not for me.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Motzek Strang in a Stanwell Ivarsson.
> 
> I've tried this tobacco in 6 different pipes and every time it's been a disappointment.
> 
> Highly sought after tobacco, but I suppose it's jus not for me.


Never heard of it. Off to TR I go...


----------



## Scap

Ennerdale Flake in the pot.

Thought I had rubbed it out good enough, but I think it would be easier to light a green tree with a match right now. Of course, right as I wrote that it's starting to burn normal. It must be haunted...


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motzek Strang in a Stanwell Ivarsson.
> 
> I've tried this tobacco in 6 different pipes and every time it's been a disappointment.
> 
> Highly sought after tobacco, but I suppose it's jus not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. Off to TR I go...
Click to expand...

It's a bit of unobtanium, since it is no longer made. I believe the original blender passed away. I stumbled upon mine for sale on another forum last year.

This is one of the few blends that you will hear Jim Inks rave about.

I haven't given up on it, but I'm sure once I figure it out, I'll be out. I was only able to get a couple oz.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed an hour and half with this bowl of FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Deciding on my next smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> It's a bit of unobtanium, since it is no longer made. I believe the original blender passed away. I stumbled upon mine for sale on another forum last year.
> 
> This is one of the few blends that you will hear Jim Inks rave about.
> 
> I haven't given up on it, but I'm sure once I figure it out, I'll be out. I was only able to get a couple oz.


What bothers you about it? Was it real dry when you got it? I'm curious to know why it's not working for you.


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> What bothers you about it? Was it real dry when you got it? I'm curious to know why it's not working for you.


It was definitely not dry and was shipped to me in a small Ball Jar. No matter how long or aggressively I dry it, it produces a lot of moisture. I'm wicking the airway with pipe cleaners throughout the bowl as it turns sour.

To me, the whole experience is full of rough edges and harshness. I've tried it fully rubbed out, coins stacked, cubed, or lightly rolled out. In wide bowls, narrow bowls, with and without filtered pipes.

It reminds of smoking a fresh dark Virginia, that needs time to mellow and smooth. I pick up on a lot of rich dark flavors that I like, but do not meld together very well.

My next move is to let it sit for a couple years and see what happens. I've got the remainder in a foil/Mylar bag that I will heat seal for a nap.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> It was definitely not dry and was shipped to me in a small Ball Jar. No matter how long or aggressively I dry it, it produces a lot of moisture. I'm wicking the airway with pipe cleaners throughout the bowl as it turns sour.
> 
> To me, the whole experience is full of rough edges and harshness. I've tried it fully rubbed out, coins stacked, cubed, or lightly rolled out. In wide bowls, narrow bowls, with and without filtered pipes.
> 
> It reminds of smoking a fresh dark Virginia, that needs time to mellow and smooth. I pick up on a lot of rich dark flavors that I like, but do not meld together very well.
> 
> My next move is to let it sit for a couple years and see what happens. I've got the remainder in a foil/Mylar bag that I will heat seal for a nap.


It may be that the tobaccos are so bold with a bit of roughness, that they don't work for you. A lot of tobaccos grown over seas are like that, e..g. what G&H generally uses. I have found age does help, so try it again in about three or four years. I don't think two is enough for what bothers you.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, Italian chicken and green beans dinner with orange slices for dessert. Part way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Called my old college room mate to wish him a happy birthday.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2000 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

965 in a Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Conflict starring Bogart.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Gold Blend.


----------



## Flawlessly

Sid.Stavros said:


> Peterson Gold Blend.


I like it just the picture alone. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another Monday,
The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
The Haunting in a Washington Cob 
Ennerdale in a German Pot 
WCC Slices pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Nothing special. I tend to stick to 3-4 blends and smoke them gone.

But it's crazy windy here and a great choice for piping in the wind which was using the meerschaum Odin with my triple E blend in it while dog walking. Finally the Mrs., is feeling over her cold and off to work.

For me, I'm glad the holiday season is done.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB193 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowire in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Sextant in a Castello greatline applewood.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some sleep and have a little bit left on this bowl of C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Then, it'll be dinner time.


----------



## Hickorynut

Today's run.....

Match965 in a MM Country Gentleman 
Sherman's March in a MM Patriot 
PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Peterson XL315

No pics.. on the move... 

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit with a black ebonite saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured to break in the new Peterson SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Taking a short break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## cory1984

Sampling some Peterson Nightcap in the Big Ben Tattoo pipe before bed. Had high hopes and am not disappointed in any way.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, he have clouds and 42 'F but the Meteo guys said that tomorrow everything will be better.










Briar Patch Grand Marnier.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Half Va., Half Burley with dark fired Kentucky in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, black ebonite stem with an aluminum band.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Watching The American Experience episode about Joe McCarthy.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Tuggle Hall in the Roadtown. This one has not gotten better or worse......just not for me.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Fusion

Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo on this cold, rainy day.


----------



## swmalone78

Sid.Stavros said:


> Pipe smoking on Murdoch Mysteries S11 E11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey.


Great show, although I am several seasons behind because it is no longer available on the streaming services I subscribe to.


----------



## swmalone78

Decided to crack open the tin of Peterson Nightcap. I love the way this kaywoodie author smokes and feels in my hand. The nightcap seemed kind of bland at the start although seemed to have more of a Nic hit than I have seen in most the other blends I have been smoking. About halfway through the bowl the perique started to show up which I quite enjoyed. As I smoked more flavor developed but to be honest a bit disappointed with the first smoke based on reviews. I'm going to move the tin to a mason jar and let it sit for a few weeks then give it another go. If the experience is the same it is something I would smoke on occasion but not go out of my way to track down, which is what I had to do to get this first tin.

Edit - After reading my notes I'm not sure bland is the right word, I think the flavors seemed muddled at the beginning of the smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching The Wild Wild West and cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## Fusion

swmalone78 said:


> Decided to crack open the tin of Peterson Nightcap. I love the way this kaywoodie author smokes and feels in my hand. The nightcap seemed kind of bland at the start although seemed to have more of a Nic hit than I have seen in most the other blends I have been smoking. About halfway through the bowl the perique started to show up which I quite enjoyed. As I smoked more flavor developed but to be honest a bit disappointed with the first smoke based on reviews. I'm going to move the tin to a mason jar and let it sit for a few weeks then give it another go. If the experience is the same it is something I would smoke on occasion but not go out of my way to track down, which is what I had to do to get this first tin.
> 
> Edit - After reading my notes I'm not sure bland is the right word, I think the flavors seemed muddled at the beginning of the smoke.


I have a little of the original Dunhill left and a few tins of the new, i like the original but have not tried the Peterson yet


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> I have a little of the original Dunhill left and a few tins of the new, i like the original but have not tried the Peterson yet


I never tried the dunhill, and this was my first try of the Peterson.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Amphora English in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall building cake in the Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire


----------



## Olecharlie

Drucquer & Sons Levant in a first bowl Radice bent pot!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Drucquer & Sons Levant in a first bowl Radice bent pot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That pipe sure is a looker Charlie, hope it smokes great for you ipe:


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> That pipe sure is a looker Charlie, hope it smokes great for you ipe:


Oh yeah, smokes like a dream! Well for the first bowl, in a few bowls it will be a fantastic smoker I do believe. Trying to be more careful with the rim than I was with the Castello. The Old Boy seems to help a lot compared to matches.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Holiday Road in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## zcziggy

JimInks said:


> A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker's Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This should get me to dinner time.


gotta be honest...90% of the time i have no idea what are you saying...but it sounds good so i end up googling it :vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap

Three Nuns while hiding in the garage where it's still relatively warm


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops, snap green peas dinner with apple slices for dessert. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Molly's been in play mode, so we've been having a little fun. Suzy is sleeping.


----------



## Piper

Abingdon in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> gotta be honest...90% of the time i have no idea what are you saying...but it sounds good so i end up googling it :vs_laugh:


I have no idea either. >


----------



## JimInks

About a minute away from smoking HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## the camaro show

Had a bowl of SP French vanilla tonight


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Back to the daily grind with EGR in the diplomat for the ride home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange and am now smoking Comptons York Full Mixture in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I a smoking New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through my last bowl of the day: D&R Penhooker Silver in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This burns relatively fast, but long enough to do a couple things I need to do before bed time.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## ebnash

zcziggy said:


> gotta be honest...90% of the time i have no idea what are you saying...but it sounds good so i end up googling it :vs_laugh:


Pictures are worth a thousand words. Jim is just trying to get some of those words down, in lieu of a picture of his pipes. He does not work in digital imaging formats! Maybe he could draw pictures of all his pipes and mail them to all of us! :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob to start my smoking day


----------



## JimInks

Took me some time to figure out what blend to christen this new-to-me meerschaum. I finally decided on year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Never smoked this blend in a meer before, and as it's my all time favorite tobacco, it got the call.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Piper

Very interested to hear that @JimInks's all time favorite blend is 2001 VaPer Three Nuns. Since my time machine dial won't go back further than 2017, I decided to see what Jim thinks of the current version. In his 2018 TR review of Three Nuns Green (the current VaPer in their lineup) Jim gives it 3 1/2 stars. Doesn't sound as though the current version would still be his all time favorite.:frown2:

In the meantime, I'm smoking HU Director's Cut in an Altinok meer. This is a darn nice blend but has to be imported from Germany.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty opal apple, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Very interested to hear that @*JimInks*'s all time favorite blend is 2001 VaPer Three Nuns. Since my time machine dial won't go back further than 2017, I decided to see what Jim thinks of the current version. In his 2018 TR review of Three Nuns Green (the current VaPer in their lineup) Jim gives it 3 1/2 stars. Doesn't sound as though the current version would still be his all time favorite.:frown2:
> 
> In the meantime, I'm smoking HU Director's Cut in an Altinok meer. This is a darn nice blend but has to be imported from Germany.


I was looking at that HU and a few other on the Esterval's site, the Tobacco is reasonably priced but the shipping is kinda high if im reading it right its about $55 for 5KG which is a LOT of Tobacco i guess, Group buy? lol


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> I was looking at that HU and a few other on the Esterval's site, the Tobacco is reasonably priced but the shipping is kinda high if im reading it right its about $55 for 5KG which is a LOT of Tobacco i guess, Group buy? lol


I'd be up for that Colin. The one concern I have is whether US Customs would regard such a big purchase as a commercial rather than personal transaction and what if anything that might imply. Does anyone know the answer to that?


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> I'd be up for that Colin. The one concern I have is whether US Customs would regard such a big purchase as a commercial rather than personal transaction and what if anything that might imply. Does anyone know the answer to that?


Not sure but the customs duty on Tobacco is only 8%, ill ask at another place, quite a few of them buy from Estervals


----------



## Fusion

So i was wrong, it depends on the weight of your order, i put a 1KG bag of Directors cut in my basket and the cost is $135.60 plus $40.95 shipping so $175.55 thats $17.55 for 100g not good but not so bad, so i put another 1KG in the cart and the shipping went to $44.31 that works out to $15.77 for 100g, 5KG was $54.70

Not sure if a GB would be worth it considering the risks @*Piper* pointed out but a Kilo or 2 would be ok

They do sell in Tins but they started at $15 something a tin


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking BRG in a 2014 John Barrett smooth short shank slight bend olive wood poker with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> So i was wrong, it depends on the weight of your order, i put a 1KG bag of Directors cut in my basket and the cost is $135.60 plus $40.95 shipping so $175.55 thats $17.55 for 100g not good but not so bad, so i put another 1KG in the cart and the shipping went to $44.31 that works out to $15.77 for 100g, 5KG was $54.70
> 
> Not sure if a GB would be worth it considering the risks @*Piper* pointed out but a Kilo or 2 would be ok
> 
> They do sell in Tins but they started at $15 something a tin


I paid less shipping for more tobacco last September. And they had sales going on for tins. They still have sales on tins for most blends, but not all. You have to sign in to see them. I see them now.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Not sure but the customs duty on Tobacco is only 8%, ill ask at another place, quite a few of them buy from Estervals


I don't know anybody who's had a problem with customs on Esterval's orders.


----------



## Fusion

Fusion said:


> So i was wrong, it depends on the weight of your order, i put a 1KG bag of Directors cut in my basket and the cost is $135.60 plus $40.95 shipping so $175.55 thats $17.55 for 100g not good but not so bad, so i put another 1KG in the cart and the shipping went to $44.31 that works out to $15.77 for 100g, 5KG was $54.70
> 
> Not sure if a GB would be worth it considering the risks @*Piper* pointed out but a Kilo or 2 would be ok
> 
> They do sell in Tins but they started at $15 something a tin


Not sure what i was thinking when i said the price wasnt so good, hell its a GREAT price even at $17.55 per 100g delivered


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> I paid less shipping for more tobacco last September. And they had sales going on for tins. They still have sales on tins for most blends, but not all. You have to sign in to see them. I see them now.


 Yes i did sign in and the prices are with the discounts, not so sure on the Tin discounts, was looking mainly at the Bulk

Logged back in, a 100g Tin is $15.19 after a 40% discount, plus shipping the bulk is $13.56 for 100g with a 40% discount


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Very interested to hear that @*JimInks*'s all time favorite blend is 2001 VaPer Three Nuns. Since my time machine dial won't go back further than 2017, I decided to see what Jim thinks of the current version. In his 2018 TR review of Three Nuns Green (the current VaPer in their lineup) Jim gives it 3 1/2 stars. Doesn't sound as though the current version would still be his all time favorite.:frown2:
> 
> In the meantime, I'm smoking HU Director's Cut in an Altinok meer. This is a darn nice blend but has to be imported from Germany.


VaPer Three Nuns, regardless of the year it was made, is my all time favorite smoke. I used to smoke one to two tins a week of it. I've probably smoked about 150 pounds of it in my life time. That version was discontinued at the end of 2004, when Orlik changed the recipe.

The regular Three Nuns and the Yellow and Green versions are not the same as the old VaPer versions. All three are good and worth buying, but they aren't what I used to smoke. And 3 and a half stars for the Green is a high mark from me. I'd smoke it any day. It just isn't the same blend as the old stuff, which I luckily still have a stash of. On the open market, the VaPer tins go for more than a $100. I've seen some earlier productions go for $300. That, I wouldn't pay.

Read my review of the original Three Nuns. I give some history of the blend with my review.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Yes i did sign in and the prices are with the discounts, not so sure on the Tin discounts, was looking mainly at the Bulk


HU tins range from no discount to 40% off. I'm looking at them now.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> HU tins range from no discount to 40% off. I'm looking at them now.


Yes Jim, the Diretors Cut had a 40% discount on tins and bulk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 from 2011 in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> VaPer Three Nuns, regardless of the year it was made, is my all time favorite smoke. I used to smoke one to two tins a week of it. I've probably smoked about 150 pounds of it in my life time. That version was discontinued at the end of 2004, when Orlik changed the recipe.
> 
> The regular Three Nuns and the Yellow and Green versions are not the same as the old VaPer versions. All three are good and worth buying, but they aren't what I used to smoke. And 3 and a half stars for the Green is a high mark from me. I'd smoke it any day. It just isn't the same blend as the old stuff, which I luckily still have a stash of. On the open market, the VaPer tins go for more than a $100. I've seen some earlier productions go for $300. That, I wouldn't pay.
> 
> Read my review of the original Three Nuns. I give some history of the blend with my review.


Thanks for the very useful information Jim.:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze, and am now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake #1 in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

After dinner bowl of Squadron Leader in the Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner, and have about a third of a bowl left of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Been rewriting a few older reviews, and feeding and playing with the neighborhood outdoor cat, Fluffy.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. Have enough for a bowl or so. Working and listening to Lum and Abner.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark in this bowl of C&D Sunset Harbor Flake in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of The Country Squire Hunting Creek in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic tapered stem. Then, it'll be time for a golden delicious apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The sun returned in the sky of Athens with 48 'F










Orlik Golden Sliced.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is the newly released John Cotton’s Double Pressed Latakia in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Taking it easy watching some mindless Western while I concentrate on review notes for this blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Headed out this morning with,
Solani 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co 1772 in a German Pot 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
WCC Slices pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Had a bowl of Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 1979 brown grain etched Lane Era Charatan's Make medium bend calabash shape 483DC with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Now, having lunch and listening to a Billy Joel Q&A.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Royal Yacht in a Peterson Killarney


----------



## JohnBrody15

Last night, for the car ride home, I enjoyed some frog morton across the pond in one of my diplomat cobs. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed my lunch, and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. This blend really sings in this pipe, which I got yesterday. Funny, but in all the decades I have smoked this tobacco, I don't think I ever smoked it in a meer until yesterday.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit with a black ebonite saddle stem. Taking a work break.


----------



## Fusion

SG St James Flake in a Falcon with a Dover Bowl


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Peter Heinrich Chateau Henri No. 51 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Levant in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Flake 558 in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and big bowl of chili dinner with a Dove bar for dessert. Now smoking John Cotton’s Double Pressed Latakia in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Working on review notes for this new blend.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Going to work now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a cross cut Radice bent Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Have just a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Harald Halberg Vintage Syrian.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. I may finish the night with this smoke. Watching a very silly movie: Brides Are Like That. Gene Lockhart and his wife are in the movie, which is the only reason I'm watching.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. I saw Fluffy has shown up on our deck, so I'm going to bundle up and feed her, and give her some attention. Therefore, I had to have a relatively short smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Friday y’all! on tap for today,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
WCC Slices pouched


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Off to run a quick errand, and am taking Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem for the ride.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello greatline aristocratica faceted dublin. Man this stuff is good! There are so many great English blends. It's amazing that this one stands out (at least to me).


----------



## Hickorynut

Shandygaff in the Roadtown Bamboo with Kona









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Wilke Surbrug’s Golden Sceptre in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching The Wild Wild West and cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Rustic Bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Carter hall in a MM Country Gent


----------



## Scap

Nursing a sinus infection, so the only thing in my bowl is soup until I get past this. 

On the plus side, everything will gain a week of age while I recoup!


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Nursing a sinus infection, so the only thing in my bowl is soup until I get past this.
> 
> On the plus side, everything will gain a week of age while I recoup!


Hope you feel better soon!:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Been outside playing with the neighborhood cats. I don't think Suzy and Molly would like knowing that.


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Bracken Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Madderduro

picked up another olivewood pipe yesterday...developing a case of olivewood pad


----------



## Madderduro

Scap said:


> Nursing a sinus infection, so the only thing in my bowl is soup until I get past this.
> 
> On the plus side, everything will gain a week of age while I recoup!


that sucks I'm still getting over one even after finishing the antibiotics...wishing u a speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Hope you feel better soon!:smile2:


Thank you.
I'm staying hydrated, Tylenol-ed, and getting plenty of rest.


----------



## Madderduro

glp sextant in a stanwell


----------



## Scap

Madderduro said:


> that sucks I'm still getting over one even after finishing the antibiotics...wishing u a speedy recovery!!!!


Thanks. Hope mine doesn't linger around longer than normal, and it's welcome to leave early. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty snack and am now smoking John Cotton’s Double Pressed Latakia in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

Madderduro said:


> glp sextant in a stanwell
> View attachment 267586


What model Stanwell would that be? Is it a filter pipe? I love all my Stanwell's but hate that they are all filter pipes. They smoke fine without, but still collects a lot of moisture in that chamber.


----------



## Madderduro

ebnash said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> glp sextant in a stanwell
> View attachment 267586
> 
> 
> 
> What model Stanwell would that be? Is it a filter pipe? I love all my Stanwell's but hate that they are all filter pipes. They smoke fine without, but still collects a lot of moisture in that chamber.
Click to expand...

its a 95 and I don't remember a filter being in this one but I always take the filters out of all my pipes...can't stand filters. the 95 has been a fantastic pipe for me...want another but they're kinda hard to find...smokes cool, works with any blend isn't finicky whatsoever and moisture hasn't been a problem


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a savi trevi


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a bc astral


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> Enjoyed a tasty snack and am now smoking John Cotton's Double Pressed Latakia in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


Any chance your notes on this blend are ready to be made public?


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art, who also gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> Any chance your notes on this blend are ready to be made public?


No, I prefer to just post the review. It'll be another day or two.


----------



## cory1984

Found a little jar of Lane Limited LL-7 I had forgotten about. Threw it in the Roma 151 Natural Dublin bent churchwarden. This pipe really brings out the flavor of aros!


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a tapered cumberland stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## MarshWheeling

Madderduro said:


> picked up another olivewood pipe yesterday...developing a case of olivewood pad
> View attachment 267584


You have a nice collection of pipes.


----------



## Madderduro

MarshWheeling said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked up another olivewood pipe yesterday...developing a case of olivewood pad
> View attachment 267584
> 
> 
> 
> You have a nice collection of pipes.
Click to expand...

thank you sir!! I don't even come close to the number of petersons u have in ur collection so u got me beat there!! I'm waiting to find a sherlock holmes in a fishtail...the vast majority seem to be p-lip


----------



## Olecharlie

My first Seattle Pipe Club- Plum Pudding in a Mark Tinsky Sandblasted bent Dublin One Star 2109 Christmas Edition!

Tasty, tangy, sweet and spicy, figs and plums, smoky and salty! 4 re-lights which is ok, smooth and smokes cool, what's not to like! NOTHING!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, big chicken legs and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking my first bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Full Metal Balkanist in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow cream swirl acrylic tapered stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold evening.


----------



## Olecharlie

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful salad, big chicken legs and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking my first bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Full Metal Balkanist in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow cream swirl acrylic tapered stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold evening.


Just how big were those chicken legs Jim! Luv your posts, I have read some of your reviews as well and always pay attention...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Olecharlie said:


> Just how big were those chicken legs Jim! Luv your posts, I have read some of your reviews as well and always pay attention...


 Those legs were big, man. And delicious! Thanks for the kind words.

Did some snacking and am now a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Going to work now.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to Crime Classics. This episode stars William Conrad as Blackbeard.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. I may finish the day with this smoke, but I half way doubt it since I'm sure Fluffy is on my deck waiting for a snack and attention. But, I've still a little work to do. She won't mind.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson System Standard 303 Smooth


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Stonehaven in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Chilly and rainy today.


----------



## Fusion

KBV Burlier Morning in a Maddis Brandy with Espresso on the side


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty grilled ham and cheese sandwich as well as a bowl of m'lady's vegetable soup. Now smoking John Cotton’s Double Pressed Latakia in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Watching Bat Masterson.


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a armellini


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a aldo velani


----------



## Olecharlie

Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding in a

Castello "Collection" 2001 Billiard (K)with briar stem inlay and original Softybit installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Working on reviews.


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

Olecharlie said:


> Seattle Pipe Club Plum Pudding in a
> 
> Castello "Collection" 2001 Billiard (K)with briar stem inlay and original Softybit installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


me thinks somebody is hooked on this pipe thing


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a skippy wig wam


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Spill'sbane in a Pete XL90


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, enjoyed some Mississippi River in the Mark Twain cob. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1974 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, catfish and snow peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Full Metal Balkanist in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow cream swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Just lit up a Camacho Corojo Extra Old Rum Barrel Aged robusto made in Nicaragua. "Built Bold" it says on the label. It also says "Master Built Series", "Powerband Bunching Process", "Peak Performance", "Wild Flavors", "A Relentless Quest To Push The Limits", "Original Corojo", "Extra Old Rum Barrels", "Nicaraguan Coroyo", "Nicaraguan Barrel Aged", and last but not least " Infamous Since 1962". I've never seen a cigar band with so much writing. I could have smoked the whole cigar by the time I finished typing this. Hope they didn't leave anything out.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty peach, and am now smoking early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is the last of my open stash of Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Cheer in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Managed hold on to a little of it in a jar for future use. Been busy finalizing a review, and rewriting some older ones.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta No 1.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42


----------



## Olecharlie

Madderduro said:


> me thinks somebody is hooked on this pipe thing


Lol yepper, seems the Levant and Plum Pudding put the icing on the cake!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## ebnash

2017 Dunhill Flake in a Stanwell 11 Amber

This tobacco had fallen off my preference, but this morning it is amazing, once again.

Thank you to the brothers here who sent me tins of this when it had disappeared. @Piper and @OneStrangeOne


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tabac Manil in a Frank Thunder Poker PotY


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Full Metal Balkanist in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow cream swirl acrylic tapered stem. Getting ready to post my review at TR.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

... oops


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit with a black ebonite saddle stem. Was out playing with the neighborhood cats. Some of them were jealous over the attention I was giving, but they all had fun. It's sunny and warm outside. Maybe the warmest day in January I have seen in all the years I've lived in the South.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Plum pudding in the Heisenberg Dublin, Puff poty either 2017 or 2018. Watching some football.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

C&D Bijou in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange and am now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Tombstone Territory.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Julius Vesz 'Handcut' billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Peterson XL90


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Eureka! in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello greatline applewood.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Just lit up a Camacho Corojo Extra Old Rum Barrel Aged robusto made in Nicaragua. "Built Bold" it says on the label. It also says "Master Built Series", "Powerband Bunching Process", "Peak Performance", "Wild Flavors", "A Relentless Quest To Push The Limits", "Original Corojo", "Extra Old Rum Barrels", "Nicaraguan Coroyo", "Nicaraguan Barrel Aged", and last but not least " Infamous Since 1962". I've never seen a cigar band with so much writing. I could have smoked the whole cigar by the time I finished typing this. Hope they didn't leave anything out.


That's hilarious. Hope it lived up to its billing!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

After Dinner some GH Dark Flake Scented in Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner, and am half way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching the final episode of Einstein.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> That's hilarious. Hope it lived up to its billing!:smile2:


 It did. I love Camacho cigars. The rum was very light. I have one more. A friends gave me a bunch of cigars the other day, including some from an island off of Florida.

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,







Nice little nic hit for a nightcap


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting about tobacco.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Finally getting around to trying some SG 1792 Flake. Only a few minutes in but so far I'm enjoying it. Lot's of spice that's for sure :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking an Aturo Fuente Hemingway Perfecto Maduro.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Watching Rhapsody in Blue starring Robert Alda, Oscar Levant, and the very pretty Joan Leslie.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 52 'F but terrible noise from road constructions in front of our house.










Torben Dansk Premium 999.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am part way through this bowl of early 1970s MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through my last smoke of the day, which is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Time to feed Suzy and Molly, and Fluffy, who I know is outside waiting on me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Monday y’all,

SG Navy Flake in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Washington Cob 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
WCC Slices and C&D Exhausted Rooster pouched


----------



## JimInks

Loud, noisy truck going down the street woke me up, and I figure why waste precious smoking time, so I've a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Then, I'll try sleep again on this rainy day.


----------



## Hickorynut

A quick bowl of Danish Export while waiting for some ODF to be ready for the Derry









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Never really got any sleep, so I'm moving around and smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Watching Make Me a Star starring Joan Blondell.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Nording Bent






Egg with a Mid Stem


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Almost time for Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Went out for some pancakes, and am home smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Phone chatting about the Houston Astros news. The manager and GM were fired as well they should have been.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Hickorynut

Another bowl of ODF in the Derry....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Frank Thunder Puff POTY Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Got some sleep, then m'lady and I went out for pizza, and while she's making the chocolate meringue, I'm part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A glass of ice cold lemonade is my drink.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoked some C and D the haunting in the grandmaster pot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some pie and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

2010 Balkan Sasieni in a Peterson Squire


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Finished off the pizza and had another quarter of the chocolate meringue pie, so half of that is gone now. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching the baseball news on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Solani Black & White.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

swmalone78 said:


> Great show, although I am several seasons behind because it is no longer available on the streaming services I subscribe to.


In Greece watching those series [and many movies] is free on many sites, for example now in NCIS [with Gibbs] we are on Season 17 Episode 10.
Few years back some sites had an unofficial ''competition'' with 24 hours countdown so whatever was shown on US Tv in 24 hours was in our PC screen.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quint's Own in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Editing a few old reviews as I watch the worst baseball movie ever: The Babe Ruth Story. That movie is more inaccurate than a politician's speech.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1974 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about pipes and tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. The rest of the early '70s BLB is jarred for future use. I wonder if the newest release is the same?


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in the MM Country Gent to start my smoking day


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Peterson XL90


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard Rustic B42 Darwin


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon with a Dover Bowl


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Smooth Criminal in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

First time smoking Hearth & Home Bright Night (Slow Aged Series) in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. I'll be reviewing this.


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding in my Peterson Spigot.
Been away from my pipe for a week while I was dealing with a sinus infection. One week without a pipe or cigar is just damn long.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello vergin 55 pot. Still not loving this blend but persevering.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. The rest of the early '70s BLB is jarred for future use. I wonder if the newest release is the same?


Looking forward to the review of this blend, past and present, and Hearth & Home Bright Night.:smile2:


----------



## JohnBrody15

The last of the penzance in the Mark Twain cob for an earlier, lunchtime smoke. I've got some spillsbane loaded up in the diplomat cob for the drive home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Piper

H&H Viprati on Dunhill cumberland bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I enjoyed a bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Just finished a wonderful salad, pork chops, and green beans dinner with a Dove bar for dessert.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Plum Pudding in my Peterson Spigot.
> Been away from my pipe for a week while I was dealing with a sinus infection. One week without a pipe or cigar is just damn long.


Man this bowl is pushing 3 hours!!!
So damn tasty!!!!


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Looking forward to the review of this blend, past and present, and Hearth & Home Bright Night.:smile2:


I didn't get any of the new release. I can't buy tobacco just to review it. I'd have to mortgage the house to do that the way stuff comes out these days.

I got two H&H tins to review today. One of them I smoked earlier, and there's this one:

Took a couple of minutes to decide what pipe to try out this new blend: Hearth & Home Smoky Mountain (Slow Aged Series) in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a funny movie, Pillow To Post, starring Ida Lupino, Lew Ayres and Sydney Greenstreet.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Surbrug’s Golden Sceptre in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. The sugar crystals on the this tobacco are amazing! I fed Suzy and Molly, and I see Fluffy is outside, so I'll feed her, too. I wish we could find a good home for her.


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. The sugar crystals on the this tobacco are amazing! I fed Suzy and Molly, and I see Fluffy is outside, so I'll feed her, too. I wish we could find a good home for her.


I have some 2013 Stonehaven that was gifted to me and my sample flakes are also coated in crystals. I've really been trying to limit how fast it gets smoked. I'm also signed up for notifications on many sites hoping to actually get a shot at purchasing some of the next batch.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> I have some 2013 Stonehaven that was gifted to me and my sample flakes are also coated in crystals. I've really been trying to limit how fast it gets smoked. I'm also signed up for notifications on many sites hoping to actually get a shot at purchasing some of the next batch.


 Yeah, it's hard to get. Luckily, I have a friend who gave me a bag as a birthday and Christmas present. And I managed to find a place that had a couple of bags, so after several years of striking out, I finally got a stash to enjoy.

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Wessex Balkan Supreme.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Been caught up in the news that Alex Cora is no longer the Red Sox manager. He shouldn't be.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ready for another wet Wednesday,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob 
Capstan in a Stanwell Featherweight 
1792 in a German Pot 
Two Timer Gold and MB Burley Flake pouched


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Ready for another wet Wednesday,
> Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin
> Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob
> Capstan in a Stanwell Featherweight
> 1792 in a German Pot
> Two Timer Gold and MB Burley Flake pouched


I'll take wet over cold. :grin2:
Unfortunately, the cold is coming back this weekend.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Hearth & Home Bright Night (Slow Aged Series) in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting about baseball.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Hearth & Home Smoky Mountain (Slow Aged Series) in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo, and working on reviews of the two new H&H Slow Aged blends.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Thank goodness for a calm before we plunge into teen temps with all the wind and snow. I really enjoyed a bowl of Wilke Gramercy Park in the half pot, with round bottom. Now if I can actually still pipe as these temps plunge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of year 2000 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching the Wild Wild West.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowrie in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. The sun has vanished and the clouds have made themselves known. Guess we'll have more rain.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Fusion

2010 SG Braken Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> 2010 SG Braken Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


those pipes came out beautiful


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> those pipes came out beautiful


They did, smoke great also


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time. I'm also running low on this blend now.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon, mushrooms and snap green peas dinner, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

MM Great Dane in a MM Great Dane!

Not a big aro fan, but this blend is very smokable.

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Fusion

Levant in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## Piper

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dunhill sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon egg meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Watching The Dead Pool starring Eastwood.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Mysmokingshop Gentlemans Choice in a corn cob, double Greek coffee beside me and outside sun and 51 'F.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of 1999 Edgeworth Ready Rubbed in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Another wet one,
Drucqueur The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Bayou Morning in a Washington Cob 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
Enjoy in a German Pot 
MB Burley Flake and Two Timer Gold pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Time for lunch and Mad Dog Russo. Beltran, the cheater, will not manage the Mets after all. That's good.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Hearth & Home Bright Night (Slow Aged Series) in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Working on finalizing a review of this blend as well as a couple of others. Got two new Ken Byron blends to review as well.


----------



## Fusion

Carter hall in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic saddle stem. Now, I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Samsun and Delilah in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Just lit a bowl of KBV Mountains of Madness in my Frank Thunder PPOTY.


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Olecharlie

Drucquer & Sons Levant in a Radice Bent Pot Rusticated










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, lemon garlic chicken and asparagus dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Phone chatting about lots of stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this plug.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Esoterica Tobacciana Blackpool.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## ebnash

Rattray’s Marlin Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker 2019 Puff Pipe of the Year during the drive into work. Been a while since I smoked this blend and I really enjoy it. 

It also seems that every blend I load in the Frank Thunder Poker smokes to perfection.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Bailys Front Porch in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Samsun and Delilah in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend as I watch Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## Madderduro

carter hall in a meer


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in a Castello faceted freeform bent dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son Trafalgar in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in the Rossi. 
Thought it would be a quick bowl. Seems it is hell-bent on proving me wrong. Lol


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H Brown Flake Unscented in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## ebnash

Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning in a Stanwell 11 Vario for the drive home.


----------



## Piper

Gaslight in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in the Peterson XL315 to relax, Sherman's March in a cob on deck









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## Olecharlie

Plumb Pudding in a Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320 KS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, shrimp, and snap green peas dinner, and am not far from finishing this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been busy rewriting old reviews.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

E.Hoffman Company Distinguished Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## cory1984

Was jarring up some tobacco last night and ended with a small amount of Nightcap and Captain black left on the tray. I mixed it up and threw it in the MM 5th Avenue Legend. Wow, what a nice surprise! I may have to try this on purpose some time!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Edward G. Robinson in a Baldi bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Enjoying what’s turning out to be a delicious mix of 50/50 Marlin Flake and KVB Burlier Morning Pipe in a Castello 55 KKKK Pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 LBF in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Samsun and Delilah in a much cherished smooth straight grain three quarter bend 1979 Becker M 4 heart brandy with a black acrylic saddle stem. Putting the finishing touches on this review.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

What's best companion with pipe smoking even before a US MARSOC encounter in the Middle East? A boiled coffee.










I am smoking Robert McConnell Latakia Flake while watching Jarhead: Law of Return (2019) 
in the subtitles a version of "When Johnny Comes Marching Home" is played.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem. Just posted three reviews, two of them are the latest Ken Byron blends I've been smoking, including my current smoke. Cold and rainy today. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Olecharlie

Orlik Golden sliced red can in a
Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star on an empty stomach with 25oz filtered water and 1/4 spoon of real mineral salt...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting about this blend.


----------



## Hickorynut

Olecharlie said:


> Orlik Golden sliced red can in a
> Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star on an empty stomach with 25oz filtered water and 1/4 spoon of real mineral salt...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Orlik is a nice sweet smoke. A good one to keep around!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own mixed 50/50 with Scotty's Butternut Burley in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Tora! Tora! Tora!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Royal Yacht in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Olecharlie

Hickorynut said:


> Orlik is a nice sweet smoke. A good one to keep around!
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


My first bowl but not the last, really enjoyed it...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Sabotage in a medium bend 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Saint. No, not that lousy movie, but the Roger Moore series.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale Flake in a Barling Billiard


----------



## cory1984

Smokin in the dark. Lane Limited HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of year 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Doing some reading.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon egg meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from a Greek Cafe.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Getting ready to post a couple new reviews as I watch Bat Masterson. Then, I'll clean a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a bowl of m'lady wonderful tomato soup and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

18 August 1966 Vietnam, 108 Australian and New Zealand soldiers against over 2000 Vietcong.
_It took over 45 years before the Australian government fully recognized the heroism and bravery of the soldiers of Delta company._



















I am watching the Danger Close - The Battle of Long Tan (2019) while smoking Mac Baren Dark Twist and drinking brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a No Name Bent Pot, my first pipe


----------



## Olecharlie

Borkum Riff black Cavendish in a Peterson Irish Harp 999 Fishtail

Borkum Riff not in my wheelhouse!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Thin Man.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood. Watching the Patrick Mahomes show.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Spillsbane in the thunder PotY. Watching the nfl playoffs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

I'm smoking a bowl of Warhorse Ready Cut in a Cobb.
My smoker is smoking three chicken breasts and a couple of bacon wrapped jalapeno peppers.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a Pete Christmas XL90


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> I'm smoking a bowl of Warhorse Ready Cut in a Cobb.
> My smoker is smoking three chicken breasts and a couple of bacon wrapped jalapeno peppers.


Sounds deelish!

I'm smoking Levant in a Castello fluted greatline dublin. Drinking some Dramuie on the rocks and waiting for the NFC title game to begin.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Sounds deelish!
> 
> I'm smoking Levant in a Castello fluted greatline dublin. Drinking some Dramuie on the rocks and waiting for the NFC title game to begin.


I was gifted a Bottle of Drambuie for Christmas, long time since i had any, may just crack the bottle tonight now you reminded me


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking year 1983 Condor RR in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, trout and green beans dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

After dinner smoke is Drucquer & Son's Levant in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## msmith1986

Some of my VA/Bur blend in a MM Country Gentleman









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> Borkum Riff black Cavendish in a Peterson Irish Harp 999 Fishtail
> 
> Borkum Riff not in my wheelhouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I trick myself into buying 2-3 tins of aromatics every year and I never finish them. Ken Byron Burlier Morning Pipe has been the only sweet aro that Ive tolerated, and even that was made better by mixing with a dark Virginia. Thinking about buying some heavy straight Burley to cut the Burlier Morning Pipe down a bit more.

That aside, I've noticed you are building a very respectable collection of pipes. Nice work, Charlie.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Popeye cartoons.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange and am part way through this bowl of Hearth & Home Bright Night (Slow Aged Series) in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Ramsgate.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Manyara in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold and sunny day.


----------



## Piper

GLP Odyssey in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Phone chatting with a fella I've been fiends with since second grade.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, fed the outdoor cats, and ours, too, and am now smoking GLP Piccadilly in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Second bowl of Odyssey in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 from 2011 in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching The Lone Ranger.


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> I trick myself into buying 2-3 tins of aromatics every year and I never finish them. Ken Byron Burlier Morning Pipe has been the only sweet aro that Ive tolerated, and even that was made better by mixing with a dark Virginia. Thinking about buying some heavy straight Burley to cut the Burlier Morning Pipe down a bit more.
> 
> That aside, I've noticed you are building a very respectable collection of pipes. Nice work, Charlie.


Thanks Eric, I have no idea what I'm doing but knew it would take some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

First time smoking the plum pudding bourbon barrel aged in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Pretty cold this week so looks like lots of pipes
F&k black bayou mist


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> First time smoking the plum pudding bourbon barrel aged in the savinelli Saint Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How was it? i do like the regular Plum Pudding


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> How was it? i do like the regular Plum Pudding


I second that request!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> How was it? i do like the regular Plum Pudding


It's hard to say so far....definitely sweet, like sugar sweet for about the 1st half. Neither good nor bad. And that's along with the smokiness and wood, so it wasn't overbearing, but it was definitely "there." Made my lips tingle too. But I'm a nicotine lightweight and I smoked on an empty stomach. I gotta smoke it a few more times to wrap my head around it.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Jackknife Plug in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a short snooze, and am now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Piper

Stratford in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> It's hard to say so far....definitely sweet, like sugar sweet for about the 1st half. Neither good nor bad. And that's along with the smokiness and wood, so it wasn't overbearing, but it was definitely "there." Made my lips tingle too. But I'm a nicotine lightweight and I smoked on an empty stomach. I gotta smoke it a few more times to wrap my head around it.


Stuff and Things posted a video yesterday, and there's a Mississippi Rum Barrel blend to go with the Plum Pudding Bourbon Barrel....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of D&R Rowland Platinum in a 1978 smooth dark brown Danish Special medium bend tapered egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner with a bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Getting set to watch The Navigator starring Buster Keaton.


----------



## Olecharlie

Lane Limited in a Castello "Collection" 2001 Billiard (K)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Vincero in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Phone chatting about pipes and tobaccos.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.F. Germain & Son Medium Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Private Files of J. Edgar Hoover.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on my last smoke of the day, which is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Freezing cold outside, but Fluffy the cat was hiding under my deck, so I gave her plenty of food and warm water to replace the frozen solid ice that was water earlier this evening.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

Captain Black White in the MM Apple bent Diplomat. Been pretty damp here lately so I used the oven to dry some of the CB out. I took it a little further than usual and dried it just shy of being crispy. Wow!!! Any of you who like aros and don't think you like CB try drying it more! Eliminates virtually all goopiness and bite.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Then, it's lunch time. Watching Mad Dog Russo on this cold, sunny day.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking GLP Piccadilly in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Time to clean some pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Trafalgar in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Enjoyed a visit from my old buddy whom I've known since the second grade.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Scap

C&D Pirate Cake.


----------



## Piper

C&D Blackhouse in a Castello old aristocratica bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> C&D Blackhouse in a Castello old aristocratica bulldog.


That thing looks huge or is it just the pic angle? either way i do like it, then again i havn't seen a Bulldog i dont like :wink2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own and Scotty's Butternut Burley 50/50 in a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> That thing looks huge or is it just the pic angle? either way i do like it, then again i havn't seen a Bulldog i dont like :wink2:


It's a mitt-full-weighs almost 105gm! Not everyone's cup of tea but it's really well balanced and, to me, beautiful.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and snap green peas dinner, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a no name Bent Pot, my first few bowls of this i used my Lakeland dedicated Barling, decided to change pipes and use the no name pot, big difference 

This pipe is huge, 1" x 1 3/8" chamber but smokes great, my first pipe purchase but have not used it much (bought here on Puff but cant remember who from)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## the camaro show

H&H magnum opus in a cob
There’s something about this blend I can’t put my finger on it tho


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had some more plum pudding bourbon barrel aged in the Mark Twain cob. It almost tasted like spicy cola. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the camaro show

Sounds good


----------



## JimInks

Had a snooze, and did some reading with a bowl of FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. That was a long and very enjoyable smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece and the sunny Athens with 50 'F.










Dunhill Early Morning pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of The Country Squire Parson’s Blend in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black vulcanite ferrule and stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is 1940s Troost Aromatic in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem. Watching the MLB talk about Jeter and Larry Walker making the Hall of Fame. One unintelligent writer didn't vote for Jeter. That person must have been born yesterday.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Drucquer & Son's Trafalgar in a Pete SH Squire


Colin, I am really loving that pipe. Every time you post a smoke with it, I have to study it for a few minutes. I have not always been a huge fan of the common Peterson shapes, but that one is awesome!


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello Bent Bulldog on the drive into work. Sorry no pic for this one.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Have enough left for about three bowls.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Colin, I am really loving that pipe. Every time you post a smoke with it, I have to study it for a few minutes. I have not always been a huge fan of the common Peterson shapes, but that one is awesome!


You know its getting to be a favorite, i had admired it for quite a while before i bought it, was a toss up between this and the Hudson which is a straight Bulldog, i had heard about the quality issues but its a great pipe.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Been out in the cold playing and feeding Daisy and Tomato. It's much, much warmer inside!


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting about tons of stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Watching Casablanca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowrie in a Pete Christmas XL90


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Watching the MLB talk about Jeter and Larry Walker making the Hall of Fame. One unintelligent writer didn't vote for Jeter. That person must have been born yesterday.


Clearly never watched Jeter play in his heyday!:frown2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with a bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with a bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


Very nice all the way around!


----------



## Scap

Three bullseye flakes in my Charatan


----------



## Olecharlie

Dunn hill Ready Rubbed in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Olecharlie

Plumb Pudding in a Country Gentleman.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

On the first day of the battle, the casualties of Britain and the Empire were 57,470 men. 21,391 dead and missing, 35,493 wounded, and 585 prisoners.
When first reported on the numbers [which were below the actual number of 17,470] D.Hague cynically said: "These losses cannot be considered serious given the number of people involved and the length of the front of the attack...the nation must learn to withstand the losses ... the nation must be ready to see the lists with the heavy losses."

Iron Maiden - Paschendale [or Battle of Flanders or Third Battle of Ypres 31 July-10 November 1917]






I am smoking Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12 in a BC, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> Dunn hill Ready Rubbed in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)


Those shape 55s Mike commissioned from Radice are beautiful. I like the rusticated version you got the best. I'm betting it's a great smoker too. Enjoy!


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Those shape 55s Mike commissioned from Radice are beautiful. I like the rusticated version you got the best. I'm betting it's a great smoker too. Enjoy!


Thanks David it's a great pipe in every way... Nathan recommended Mike Tinsky and Radice, can't thank him enough, their my two favorites!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Rustic B42 Darwin.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Going to run a few errands and along for the ride will be Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem. See ya later!


----------



## Hickorynut

John Cottons 1&2 in the Rossi with a cup of Columbian.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Ventures - Burley Morning Pipe in a Castello "Collection" 2001 Billiard (K)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG Braken Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Madderduro

english #1 in a peterson


----------



## Madderduro

spc mississippi river in the jacono


----------



## JimInks

Finally back home, and am almost finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Mozgus in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Dinner is next!


----------



## JimInks

Well, dinner's running late, so I've time for a relatively short smoke: D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff matured red VA in a Brigham 23S.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

WCC Quints Own and Scotty's Butternut Burley 50/50 in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, sea brim, snap green peas, and eggs dinner, and am a third of the way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a slight bend 1968 group 4S Dunhill Shell 475 cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Painted Desert starring William Boyd with Clark Gable being in the supporting cast. Not much of a movie.


----------



## msmith1986

HH Old Dark Fired in a Molina shorty bent apple nosewarmer before bed.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting with a neighbor about cats.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Just did a little jarring.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Petersen & Sorensen Τhe Squire's Μixture.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and my last smoke of the day is 1940s Troost Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Red Skelton.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Did some walking around the neighborhood with Daisy and Tomato flanking each side on this cold, windy day. Rained earlier, may rain again. Tobacco burns quicker on days like this.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City 558 in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 965 in a Dunhill ring grade blast.


----------



## Madderduro

artisans blend in a nording


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Watch City Spill’sbane in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Madderduro

durbar in a crown


----------



## Madderduro

war horse bar in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

dunhill 3ymv in a meer


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching The Wild Wild West.


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a aldo velani


----------



## Piper

Conniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Madderduro

medal of valor in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Madderduro

965 in a parker


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a karl erik


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Gray in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a armellini


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem in the military mount style. Jarred some for future enjoyment.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of C&D Sunset Harbor Flake in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem. Then, it'll be dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner, and am part way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a straight sandblasted pre-transition Barling Exel 249 Fossil T.V.F. black billiard with a silver band and military bit with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Drucquer & Sons Levant in a Peterson Irish Harp 999 Fishtail (Ireland)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in an Amorelli chimney,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

2011 Dan London Blend 1000 in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Russ's Tastykake in the MT Smooth pot. Whole new world here. New pipe and new type of tobacco. I have to say I like them both so far. Really like the smokey and citrus flavors that come out in the Tastykake. Looking foward to getting to know it better.


----------



## Scap

Big bowl of H&H Black House in my Paneled Billiard.
Sure is a delicious blend.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Being awake early results from going to sleep early. Well, at least I woke up!


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Watched an idiot documentary on the Travel Channel about what presidents knew about UFOs. These fools claim President Kennedy may have been murdered by some counter-intelligence government officials to keep him from looking into and blowing the whistle about UFOs with the American public. Geezz.......


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

KBV Burlier Morning Pipe in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JtAv8tor

Fusion said:


> KBV Burlier Morning Pipe in a Savinelli Oceano


I just fired up some KBV Spaghetti Western 2, and I was shocked because

1. It is a darn good blend
2. had someone filled a bowl for me and handed it to me to smoke without telling me what it was.. I would have sworn it was Frog Mortons
3. They are sold out otherwise I would have snagged all they had left in stock hahaha


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Iwan Ries Three Star Gold in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Working on some reviews, though it's so nice outside that I may go walking with Daisy and Tomato. My other neighbor's cat, Fluffy, is around and none of the cats are thrilled about it. I've been trying to get the two to accept Fluffy, and vice versa, but no luck so far.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Telegraph Hill in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Smooth






Apple 303


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 St James flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a smooth medium bend 2002 Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Milverton with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. It's gotten a little dry, so I hydrated the rest.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. The last smoke doesn't taste that good dry.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Gunsmoke.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&S The Devils Own in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and sugar snap green peas dinner, and am part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching an episode of Cannon starring Mr. Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the movie pilot to The Immortal television series.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello collection 55 pot with a gold and ceramic band.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a no name Pot


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Classic Loose Cut.


----------



## BeAnalog

Great looking pipes guys.
Last night I had some Virginia flake in my Italian Marrone while sipping Foothills seeing double IPA









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Watching Bat Masterson.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spill'sbane in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Scap

Found a jar of something I forgot to label.
So smoked a bowl to try to determine what it is.

I think it could be Star of the East, but not sure. It was enjoyable while I wired up a couple more can lights and put down some fresh wax on cast iron tables of my jointer and table saw.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Telegraph Hill in a Castello greatline cherrywood. Letting the baccy dry a bit in the bowl before lighting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in a Ryan Alde apple,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem. A cup of Publix Dominican Coffee, neat, is my drink. Thought I'd give this blend a try.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

When Andrew Briggman, a young soldier in the US invasion of Afghanistan, witnesses other recruits killing innocent civilians under the direction of a sadistic leader, Sergeant Deeks, he considers reporting them to higher-ups but the heavily-armed, increasingly violent platoon becomes suspicious that someone in their ranks has turned on them and Andrew begins to fear that he'll be the next target.










I am smoking Cornell and Diehl Cordial while watching The Kill Team (2019) movie.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Was watching TV when the sad news broke that Kobe Byrant and friend were killed in a helicopter crash.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Piper

HU Khoisaan in a Castello greatline old antiquari bent bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching The Wild Wild West. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> HU Khoisaan in a Castello greatline old antiquari bent bulldog.


First time I saw that one. Beautiful pipe David.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a Rossi Vittoria 320. The grab jar of this is about empty so time to turn and ounce or 2 into ready-rubbed.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2002 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## ebnash

Just starting to dig into this bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my very large, Castello 55 Pot. I’ve got 3 full coins cubed and loosely loaded in this bowl.


----------



## ebnash

Madderduro said:


> habana daydream in a karl erik
> View attachment 268508


Another stunning pipe from your collection!


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Just starting to dig into this bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my very large, Castello 55 Pot. I've got 3 full coins cubed and loosely loaded in this bowl.


Very nice Eric!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner.


----------



## Scap

Smoking another bowl of mystery blend.
Pretty sure it's Star of the East. Has that heavy waxy mouth feel to the smoke.


----------



## msmith1986

My strong VA/Bur blend in my '19 Christmas Olive big billiard.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Half a bowl left over from yesterday, Dark Flake Scented in a no name Pot


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. I've about a third of a bowl left of Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. My mother-in-law is visiting, so I smoke friendly blends much of the time when she is.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Watching Ellery Queen.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## cory1984

HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 scoop


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Iwan Ries Three Star Gray in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Listening to a sound track of the first Shadow short subject from 1931.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Balkan Sasieni.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> First time I saw that one. Beautiful pipe David.


Thanks brother. It's my biggest pipe by far but very well balanced and smokes like a chance.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 from 2011 in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Rewriting and editing some older reviews and watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Almost finished rewriting and editing all my Peretti reviews.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Old Dominion in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

PS English Luxury in the Roadtown.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink on this chilly, rainy day.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Editing and rewriting some Wilke reviews.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Levant after dinner in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf, Italian sauteed mushrooms and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

I didn't get to smoke yet, but I was playing on the lathe earlier. This block is Italian strawberry briar of unknown age. It'll probably be a 1/4 bend tall brandy or billiard. I wish I would've cut the shank further in toward the bowl to save material removal time with blending the shank later.
















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Burleyguy43

Just finished finished a bowl of G&H dark plug.The pipe I used was a vauen sandblasted acorn.I just found the jar in the back of my closet.I think I bought it in early 2017.Its a good smoke for people who like fuller tasting blends.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am part way through this bowl of HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell's Best.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Penny Farthing in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Olecharlie

Gold Navy Cut Capstan Flake in a

Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem. Been comparing this to the current version. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Power was out for a bit, but it's back on now. Watching Rhythm On The River starring Basil Rathbone and der Bingle.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

Sillems Councillor in a Falcon on the drive home.


----------



## Burleyguy43

Bob's chocolate flake in an old kaywoodie flat bottom.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Don't know what it was, a sample from a coworker, but the cut looked like Hearth and Home.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

C&D Bijoux in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## Scap

Heart of Darkness in a cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## MattT

C&D The Haunting from earlier today in one of my favorite pipes.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, shrimp and green beans dinner with a bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for a couple more bowls.


----------



## ebnash

MattT said:


> C&D The Haunting from earlier today in one of my favorite pipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Is this a Thunder?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Decided to add some 5yo FVF to some Carter Hall
Mastro de Paja


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF (only tobacco I have right now) in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> Decided to add some 5yo FVF to some Carter Hall
> Mastro de Paja
> View attachment 268874


Like the panels and brass ring on that pipe.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Nero Wolfe starring Mr. Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Darwin B42 Rustic


----------



## Fusion

GLP Chelsea Morning in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Madderduro

spc mississippi river in the buckeye tomato


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian. This virginia smokes sweet, dry, cool and flavorful with minimal drying or rubbing out. Marked contrast to GH FVF. Maybe it's the touch of perique.:smile2:


----------



## zcziggy

per dang doctor's orders i had to pick between cigar and pipe smoking...so i will be smoking only cigars from now on. will still come here to look at your pipes though, especially @Piper fancy ones (oh...and that fire place also)


----------



## JimInks

Been spending the afternoon getting new cable, internet and phone hooks. Here's what I've smoked today:
Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.

Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.

Watch City Eureka! in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.

GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.

Year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.

Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.

Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall In a Cob


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Finished my yard work, Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2001 Karl Erik Ekstravagant brandy with a leaf engraved silver band and a black acrylic saddle stem. This will finish off my stash of the blend.


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> per dang doctor's orders i had to pick between cigar and pipe smoking...so i will be smoking only cigars from now on. will still come here to look at your pipes though, especially @Piper fancy ones (oh...and that fire place also)


We'll miss you here brother. Maybe you can have one bowl a month just as a treat.:smile2:

I'm smoking this bowl of GLP Sextant in a Castello greatline freehand in tribute to you! :vs_cool:


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> We'll miss you here brother. Maybe you can have one bowl a month just as a treat.:smile2:
> 
> I'm smoking this bowl of GLP Sextant in a Castello greatline freehand in tribute to you! :vs_cool:


thanks man....always a pleasure to come to this side
...and that's a beautiful pipe!!!


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1974 smooth slight bend Tinderbox Aalborg freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> We'll miss you here brother. Maybe you can have one bowl a month just as a treat.:smile2:
> 
> I'm smoking this bowl of GLP Sextant in a Castello greatline freehand in tribute to you! :vs_cool:


That's a nice Tribute!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner with chocolate ice cream and a few starwberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Going back to work in a few minutes.


----------



## MarshWheeling

zcziggy said:


> per dang doctor's orders i had to pick between cigar and pipe smoking...so i will be smoking only cigars from now on. will still come here to look at your pipes though, especially @Piper fancy ones (oh...and that fire place also)


Don't be a stranger. Enjoy the stogies!!


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker to end the day


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am a quarter of the way through my last smoke of the day: Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Watching the Jack Benny Program.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 61 'F










Cornell and Diehl 067 Bayou Morning.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark in this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Getting ready to open boxes and check out the hate mail tobacco.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Watching Mad Dog Russo, and then I go back to work. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold, cloudy day.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening the MLB talk on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Druquer & Son's Blairgowrie in a Raice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Olecharlie

GL Pease Maltese Falcon In a favorite,
Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star! I like this tobacco...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Fusion said:


> Druquer & Son's Blairgowrie in a Raice Rind Volcano


Nice pipe!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Thanks to a friend, I am smoking GLP Spark Plug in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Sparkplug in a cob.
It's firing on all cylinders!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and spaghetti and meatballs dinner with a couple of chocolate covered cherries for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Taking a break before going back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> Sparkplug in a cob.
> It's firing on all cylinders!


I posted my review of it at TR a couple hours ago.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> I posted my review of it at TR a couple hours ago.


Gave it a like. Your description of it is spot on, as always.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Retro Mancer in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> Gave it a like. Your description of it is spot on, as always.


Thanks for the kind words and the up vote. Those up votes are always welcome.


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 in a Peterson SH Squire


----------



## JimInks

Took a much needed snooze, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and talking tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am a third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Still working and listening to a Jazz channel on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I'll finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Been busying putting out fires today, except for my pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am having another go at HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Wanted to see what a briar pipe does for the flavor as I'm working on this review.


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a cellini


----------



## Madderduro

double pressed latakia in a peterson


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to Mr. District Attorney.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Enjoyed a bowl if Wilke’s Gramercy Park in the round bottom Charatan this morning. Tasty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Creme Brulee in the Roma 151 Natural Dublin Bent Churchwarden and a cup of cold coffee. Outside enjoying the weather, over 60 degrees here right now!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon, green beans and mushrooms dinner with a bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Jack Knife Plug in my Savinelli.
Little one sitting on my lap.


----------



## MattT

ebnash said:


> Is this a Thunder?


Eric Gainey. I can see the resemblance though.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Pete Killarney


----------



## CloakedInSmoke

Hearth and Home Magnum Opus in Chacom Champion from @zcziggy. It must be the largest bowl I own and I really like it.








Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Hickorynut

Late work night.....no pics today.

ODF in the Peterson Derry, Sherman's March in a Washington Cob, and now smoking Haunted Bookshop in the Devil Anse.

I may be quiet, but I'm enjoying piping while the weather is crap!


----------



## Olecharlie

Falcon in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in the Zenith smooth straight apple with saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Dunhill vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to the Red Skelton Show on the XM.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Mellow Mallard, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Cold and rainy outside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am almost half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*1917 (2019 film)*
April 6th 1917. As a regiment assembles to wage war deep in enemy territory, two soldiers are assigned to race against time and deliver a message, that will stop 1,600 men, from walking straight into a deadly trap.










Gawith Hoggarth American Black & Brown.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Madderduro

spc wild man in a brog


----------



## Scap

Sparkplug in a pot.
Let it sit out for a bit after slicing and rubbing.

Still didn't want to light, but now it's smoldering and producing good flavors


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Taking a work break and watching Wanted: Dead or Alive.


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a new Altinok Squat Tomato


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## ebnash

In honor of @apollo amazing Castello collection, I'm smoking a bowl of Haunted Bookshop in one of my own. A Searock Liverpool.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a short snooze and and am a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Have enough left for a small bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## zcziggy

i'd like to see @Piper and @JimInks collection.....


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Olecharlie

Plum pudding in a Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and front wind break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> i'd like to see @*Piper* and @*JimInks* collection.....


There is a link to @JimInks pipes on here somewhere


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful salad, pork chops and snap green peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in an Altinok bent apple meer. I'll post my Castellos one of these days. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and rested my back, and am now part way through this bowl of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to The Beatles Channel.


----------



## JimInks

Work is done for the day, and I'm part way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Jack Benny Program. I think Jack's show was funnier on radio than it was on TV, but they're still funny.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and my last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching You Bet Your Life starring the one, the only.... Groucho!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla Choice.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Part Rusticated Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a savi


----------



## Insignia100

After weeks of intermittent colds and the flu, finally feeling better. Enjoying a bowl of Peterson Elizabethan out of a Savinelli.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Been outside playing with Daisy and Tomato and chatting with the neighbors.


----------



## Madderduro

spc rainier levant in a armellini


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Nording Bent Egg with a Mid Stem


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Retrodrive in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite saddle stem. Just posted my review of the Krater Plug at TR. Bright and sunny today.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Blairgowrie in a Pete Squire


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoyed some old dark fired a little earlier in the home made twisted sister. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the Bitter Harvest (2017) movie ,is referring to Holodomor aka ''Death by Starvation'' millions of Ukrainian people under the dictatory of bolsheviks.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soviet_famine_of_1932–33

while smoking Cornell and Diehl Blockade Runner in a Corn Cob.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Another bowl of ODF, finishing off the jar, smoking in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Hearth & Home Smoky Mountain (Slow Aged Series) in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Getting some work done before the Super Bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## Scap

Went full abusive mode on a cob today.
Loaded up some Sparkplug that I had left out overnight.
It was crispy but was amazing.
Immediately followed by two bowls of Star of the East.

Bowl was quite warm by the end of the session, but I got my fix. Lol


----------



## cory1984

PS Luxury Twist Flake in the bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem. Was expecting to get kicked in the mouth by this stuff. There's a little bite there, but mostly smooth and surprisingly sweet!


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Super Bowl. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Scap

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Super Bowl. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


Is that the coffee with Chicory?


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Enjoyed some old dark fired a little earlier in the home made twisted sister.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You made that?
:bowdown:
:bowdown:
:bowdown:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

2011 Dan London Blend 1000 in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> Is that the coffee with Chicory?


 No, it's isn't.

Enjoyed a wonderful salad, flounder and green beans dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. I'm now part way through this bowl of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Piper

HU Director's Cut in a Castello greatline blast bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

EGR in an Altinok Meer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Working and listening to Sam Spade.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Levant in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> You made that?
> :bowdown:
> :bowdown:
> :bowdown:


Well thank you, I appreciate that. She was made from a pipe kit. It was a ton of fun, lotta learning as well. I want to try to make a replica, plan out the design and see what happens. This one was very unplanned, and took shape as I made it.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bill Bailey's Black Blend.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple an am having my last smoke of the day, which is Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## Hickorynut

Early morning fix...
John Cottons 1&2 with Boyers Kona.









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut

cory1984 said:


> PS Luxury Twist Flake in the bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem. Was expecting to get kicked in the mouth by this stuff. There's a little bite there, but mostly smooth and surprisingly sweet!
> View attachment 269294


Twist, Navy and Bullseye are all keepers!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loading up for another day,
D&S The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Savinelli Doblone d’ Oro in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
Carter Hall pouched


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## Madderduro

boswells northwoods in the jacono


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a pete


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a boswell


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Warm and sunny today. Maybe the warmest February day I've ever seen here.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill My Mixture BB1938 in a Smooth Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Have enough left for a smaller bowl. Watching The Wild Wild West.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of Iwan Ries Three Star Gray in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Pegasus in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Blend in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Spark Plug in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata, Love it, if Blairgowrie and Levant had a baby this would be it


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking GLP Spark Plug in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

The last of my 3 new Tobacco's today, Edward G Robinson in a Frank Thunder Poker, like this one also, 3 outa 3:grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rum Cake in a 1976 black rough carved Pioneer Meerschaum Oom Paul with a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time. been a long time since I've smoked this meer.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> The last of my 3 new Tobacco's today, Edward G Robinson in a Frank Thunder Poker, like this one also, 3 outa 3:grin2:


Hooray! :smile2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

Middleton Cherry Blend in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> Hooray! :smile2:


Yes @JimInks, great job on it :thumb:


----------



## Scap

PPOTY filled with SG FVF

So far, I like it!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with the last of this tin of year 2001 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a 1984 black sandblasted straight Dunhill Shell 4103 Billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Cleaning a few pipes before I go back to work.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Dublin Edition X220


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Trafalgar in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working, of course, and listening to Al Stewart.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> A few minutes away from smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


I listened to your advice and got a few ounces of Elizabethan match. It is a good one for sure. I need to order a bunch more.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff matured red VA in a Stanwell black and white 404 Dublin before bed. White stem this time. Love the tangy dark fruits in this every time I smoke it, but I would like to get my hands on some McClelland red cake to compare and see how strong the vinegar is.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

HH Old Dark Fired in a Molina Peppino grey bent pot nosewarmer. Bed after this one.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have sun and 62 'F here in Athens but we expect rain for the next two days.










Gawith Hoggarth Rum Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yesterday’s lineup worked so well that I’m gonna repeat it for today,

D&S The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Savinelli Doblone d’ Oro in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
Carter Hall pouched


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a aldo velani


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson System Standard B42 Darwin


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Lee Apple


----------



## Hickorynut

Two flakes of PS Luxury Navy Flake in the Derry.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie

This bowl of Plum Pudding is just for you @Hickorynut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Pete Christmas 2019 XL90


----------



## JimInks

Finally back home after running some errands. Temperature dropped a little quickly while we were out. Anyway, I'm not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite saddle stem with cream swirls.


----------



## JimInks

Had a light, late lunch, and am now smoking the last of my stash of Watch City VaBur Test Sample in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Glad I DVR'd Mad Dog Russo, which I'm watching now. I also got a few HU blend samples to review.


----------



## zcziggy

Olecharlie said:


> This bowl of Plum Pudding is just for you @Hickorynut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful pipe Charlie...enjoy it


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking year 2002 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill three year matured in a Pete Squire


----------



## Scap

Gaslight at last light.
Enjoying the last bit of an 80* day. Tomorrow night is supposed to hit 36*. I may never have a lemon or lime bud set on my citrus trees if these cold snaps keep coming in after the flowers open.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Castello applewood.


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs, green beans and pinto beans dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I like the yenidje in this mild to medium blend. Haven't smoked this very special pipe in quite a while, but it belonged by my favorite college professor and mentor.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff creme brulee in the Roma 151 Natural Dublin bent churchwarden


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem. This finishes my open stash of this vintage. I'll revisit it one of these days.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent before bed, why dose CH taste much better in a Cob than any other of my pipes? dont get me wrong, i like it in any pipe but in the Cob its just delish


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece, we have clouds and heavy rain here in Athens.










J.M Boswell Cherry Smash.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's VaPer in a 2014 smooth medium bend Basil Meadows egg with an aluminum band and a tapered "root beer swirl" acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Carter Hall in a Country Gent before bed, why dose CH taste much better in a Cob than any other of my pipes? dont get me wrong, i like it in any pipe but in the Cob its just delish


Old fashioned American technology and old fashioned American tobacco :vs_cool don't know the reason but it's a combination that works


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Carter Hall in a Country Gent before bed, why dose CH taste much better in a Cob than any other of my pipes? dont get me wrong, i like it in any pipe but in the Cob its just delish


Don't know, but EGR, always tastes better in a new cob, than any other pipe.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## CrustyCat

MacBarren Scottish blend in a MM Twain cob. Mmmmm.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Dark Moor in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Cellini Bulldog, left it out to dry overnight and tried to do the Breath Method, worked well but i did still get a little bite


----------



## UBC03

Fusion said:


> FVF in a Cellini Bulldog, left it out to dry overnight and tried to do the Breath Method, worked well but i did still get a little bite


It's the moisture from your breath and the air on the ember making it burn a little hotter. It's happened to me and that was my educated guess. But it's by far the best method to keep a pipe going. IMO

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Pfeifenecke in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo on this chilly, rainy day.


----------



## Fusion

UBC03 said:


> It's the moisture from your breath and the air on the ember making it burn a little hotter. It's happened to me and that was my educated guess. But it's by far the best method to keep a pipe going. IMO
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Oh it did keep the pipe going, only 3 re-lights and lasted 1 1/2 hrs


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Working on HU reviews.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors cut in a No Name Pot


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU The Swan in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Mozgus in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Piper

Cumberland in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

So while very good, the St Bruno was teasing me with the Lakeland and gave me a hankering for the real thing
GH Dark Flake Scented in a Barling Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Cumberland in a Castello bent egg.


Stunning!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, Norwegian Atlantic salmon and green beans dinner with a bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going back to work in a bit.


----------



## the camaro show

Burley flake #1


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Working and listening to Fibber McGee and Molly.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Taking a work break as Iisten to The Phil Harris - Alice Faye Show.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Working and listening to The Jack Benny Program.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. I've enough for about a bowl and a half.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

J.M Boswell Premium Burley.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On tap for a cold Thursday,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Featherweight 
GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
Carter Hall and Two Timer Gold pouched


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. We're having bad storms here with some flooding. I live on a hill, so I'm not worried about the latter, but I'll have to run some errands before long, and that isn't looking like it's going to be fun.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Maddis with an espresso to start the day


----------



## JimInks

Going out in the storms for a while. Out of nostalgia, and also because it used to be my number one outdoor, all kinds of weather work horse pipe, I'll be smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a black tapered stem. See ya later.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in






a Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard


----------



## Piper

Conniston Cut Plug in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Fusion

C&D Pegasus in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Conniston Cut Plug in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


You have some beautiful pipes David :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> You have some beautiful pipes David :vs_cool:


Thanks Colin. So do you. Also a nice portfolio of tobaccos. How're you finding the HU blends?:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Thanks Colin. So do you. Also a nice portfolio of tobaccos. How're you finding the HU blends?:smile2:


I like them both, need some more time with them to get to love them.


----------



## Fusion

Carter hall in a new to me Santambriogo from a trade at another place


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> You have some beautiful pipes David :vs_cool:


still no pics of that collection though.....:frown2:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> still no pics of that collection though.....:frown2:


He cant find a format that will fit em all in :grin2:


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> He cant find a format that will fit em all in :grin2:


excuses....excuses...he can do it in stages..
what if we all pitch in and bribe him with a cigar and tobacco bomb? :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> excuses....excuses...he can do it in stages..
> what if we all pitch in and bribe him with a cigar and tobacco bomb? :grin2:


I'd be willing to chip in on that! I owe David a couple of shots anyway, just waiting for about half a reason. :vs_laugh:


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'd be willing to chip in on that! I owe David a couple of shots anyway, just waiting for about half a reason. :vs_laugh:


 @Piper...what say you? :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Finally back home and smoking HU Dark Moor in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. The rain and wind were fierce at times.


----------



## ebnash

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Falcon for the drive home.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Pfeifenecke in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Working on reviews.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Levant in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> C&D Pegasus in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


My Pegasus will be here next week. Looking forward to it. Buuuuuuurrrrrrley!!


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> My Pegasus will be here next week. Looking forward to it. Buuuuuuurrrrrrley!!


I dont think you will be dissapointed


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## msmith1986

I had HH Old Dark Fired for the first smoke in my latest carving tall billiard. The block was vintage Italian strawberry briar and turned out to have a lot of sand pits, so it was a quick project for a beat-around pipe. Start to finish was just under 5 hours.
































Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

The 300 short mag tamper is made of a stainless bolt and black walnut, and the ashtray is made from a sugar maple I cut down 2 years ago.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> I had HH Old Dark Fired for the first smoke in my latest carving tall billiard. The block was vintage Italian strawberry briar and turned out to have a lot of sand pits, so it was a quick project for a beat-around pipe. Start to finish was just under 5 hours.
> View attachment 269628
> View attachment 269630
> View attachment 269632
> View attachment 269634
> View attachment 269636
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That is a darn fine-looking pipe señor!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> excuses....excuses...he can do it in stages..
> what if we all pitch in and bribe him with a cigar and tobacco bomb? :grin2:


Okay! Okay! I'll get out the old iPhone this weekend. No quid pro quos please!:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> I had HH Old Dark Fired for the first smoke in my latest carving tall billiard. The block was vintage Italian strawberry briar and turned out to have a lot of sand pits, so it was a quick project for a beat-around pipe. Start to finish was just under 5 hours.
> View attachment 269628
> View attachment 269630
> View attachment 269632
> View attachment 269634
> View attachment 269636
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Looking good brother :thumb:


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Okay! Okay! I'll get out the old iPhone this weekend. No quid pro quos please!:grin2:


nice!!!!.... looking forward to see that :smile2:

...i was gonna send you some swisher sweets, black and milds and 2 lb of smokers pride tobacco (vanilla cavendish)


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Okay! Okay! I'll get out the old iPhone this weekend. No quid pro quos please!:grin2:


I'm hearing you need a panorama camera....


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> nice!!!!.... looking forward to see that :smile2:
> 
> ...i was gonna send you some swisher sweets, black and milds and 2 lb of smokers pride tobacco (vanilla cavendish)


Yum!:smile2:



Scap said:


> I'm hearing you need a panorama camera....


Phew. I misread that at first as paranormal.:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. This bowl will unfortunately finish the sample I got.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Phew. I misread that at first as paranormal.:wink2:


With all your Lakeland smoking lately, you might actually need a paranormal camera. :vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Thought I only had a bowl left, but it seems I've enough for another before I run out of it.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Time for a snack!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

House of Smoke No 8.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Then, it's bed time.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Nording Bent Egg with Mid Stem


----------



## cory1984

HGL in the Crown Manola Sandblast 604 bent scoop. Happy Friday fellas!!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU The Swan in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.

As requested by a few trouble-makers I've posted my Castellos on the Castello Collection thread.


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.
> 
> As requested by a few trouble-makers I've posted my Castellos on the Castello Collection thread.


Guilty as charged.... But worth every penny, they are beautiful


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of C&D Visions of Celephais in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo and working on a review of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Baldo Baldi full bent egg. The Syrian latakia and Turkish/orientals are more subdued than in most GLP English blends. It might be due to the fact that Syrian latakia is less salty/smokey that Cyprian (so I've read) or because it's older and losing its oomph. But, as a result, there is more sweetness coming through from the virginias. Over all, very mild, subtle and pleasant.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Piper said:


> GLP Abingdon in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.
> 
> As requested by a few trouble-makers I've posted my Castellos on the Castello Collection thread.


It's about time!! Lol.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Lab Experimental Blend in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## zcziggy

MarshWheeling said:


> It's about time!! Lol.


yeah...had to threaten him with bombs :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## Scap

Just had a quick bowl of King's Ransom while I wait for my wife to get home from work. Then it's Taco night!!!


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 in a Santambriogo


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 2014 Watch City Hampton Roads in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Needed a quick burning smoke to get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and spaghetti and meatballs dinner with a bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had some SPC plum pudding bourbon barrel aged in the savinelli Saint Nick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello natural vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Scap

Cut a couple flakes of Sparkplug, then rotated 90 degrees and cut again into a nice cube cut.

Let it sit out while we ate dinner, and then I prepped some jalapeno poppers for tomorrow. Mixed 50/50 Johnsonville sweet Italian sausage with Philly cream cheese. Stuffed the mix into huge jalapeno peppers I had halved and removed the veins and seeds. Then I wrapped each stuffed half with a slice of thick cut apple wood smoked bacon.

Then I loaded the Sparkplug into my Savinelli, poured a glass of Red Spot to pair with this bowl.
I gotta say Sparkplug is really checking off all the boxes for me. Just a damn good blend. Not too heavy on any one flavor. And smooth as silk. The smoke is creamy and just so relaxing.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to This is Your FBI.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Watch city slices in the thunder puff PoTY and some eagle rare.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Hooked on Plum Pudding in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Looking good brother :thumb:





Piper said:


> That is a darn fine-looking pipe señor!:vs_cool:


Thanks guys. I'm still new at pipe making, but it's fun and rewarding either way.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> Hooked on Plum Pudding in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plum Pudding is one of my favorites. Try the special reserve if you get a chance. Let me know if you want to try some and I'll send a slice your way.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Have a little more work to do.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly, and have another smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. This will be my last smoke of the day. Doing some reading about William Conrad.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello natural vergin 55 pot.


I've watched the patina develop on his pipe over the last year or so. Looking spectacular, David!


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in a cob.
Brisket temp coming along nicely. Jalapeno poppers have about an hour left. Perfect Saturday!


----------



## Piper

H&H Blackhouse in a Castello old antiquari greatline.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> I've watched the patina develop on his pipe over the last year or so. Looking spectacular, David!


Thanks Erik. But is patina just a polite way of saying dirt?:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

I woke up to the very sad news that my editor and friend at Archie Comics for over twenty years, Victor Gorelick, passed away this morning. As he was a big Edward G. Robinson fan, I'm smoking a bowl of EGR in his honor. RIP Victor. Comics won't be the same without you.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Thanks Erik. But is patina just a polite way of saying dirt?:smile2:


Either way, it looks great. If that is dirt, vs smoke exposure, I say you shouldn't clean it. Either way, it's definitely no longer a vergin :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Semois, Reserve du Patron in a crosscut Radice Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR Aromatic in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Scap

Well brisket came out tough.
Bread didn't rise.

So I just lit a bowl of Deception Pass...it seemed appropriate. Lol

Ah well, can't make an omelette without breaking a few eggs. Next time will be better!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking The Country Squire Hunting Creek in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Inspired by @apollo and @OneStrangeOne, and following apollo's smoking advice, I cracked a jar of Le Petit Robin and loaded up the 55. First puff was amazing-sweet, nutty and delicate. Now I'm sipping as gingerly as I can to avoid the burn.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Notorious in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Been a long day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This should get me to dinner time. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold day. We had a few snow flakes fall, but that didn't last very long.


----------



## Olecharlie

Smoking this Maltese Falcon in a Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320 KS (Italy)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

SG St James Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited BL/WB in a Nording Bent Egg.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap peas with apple slices and strawberries for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of HU The Untouchables Special Mixture in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Castello greatline fluted dublin. Drinking iced Drambuie. Watching Pain and Glory.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching The Saint.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Peter Stokkebye PS 41 Cube Cut in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy that I had to set down earlier,


----------



## Fusion

C&D Pegasus in a Pete Christmas XL90


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Sadly, this is the last assignment Victor handed out to me. I know I'll continue to free lance for Archie, but it won't quite be the same.


----------



## Fusion

Last smoke of the day is D&S Trafalgar in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem. Finished work a few minutes ago.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, sunny day here so what's better than pipe smoking in a Cafe here in Athens?










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## CrustyCat

I have some MacBarren Scottish blend in this.









Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in a Julius Vesz'handcut' billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Someone hacked my Ebay account, not bad only took 1 hr to get it back so late start to the smoking today
Carter hall in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Cold and sunny today.


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a stanwell


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Listing this a little early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Sadly, this is the last assignment Victor handed out to me. I know I'll continue to free lance for Archie, but it won't quite be the same.


Condolences on Victor's death, Jim. It sounds as if a golden era is coming to an end.


----------



## Madderduro

carter hall in a stanwell


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a leonessa


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch, and am half way through this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Exception (2017) ,a War-drama although it had so many mistakes. Many times the guys which write the scenarios and the directors have a huge fantasy. Christopher Plummer is playing the German Emperor (Kaiser) and i wish that could have give him a Calabash pipe so that film would had at least one interesting thing.










I am smoking Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture Aromatic No. 1 in a Savinelli, cool water beside me.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Star of the east in the diplomat. Messing around in the garage, cleaning pipes, doing some whittling. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work now.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## ebnash

50:50 mix of KBV Burlier Morning Pipe and Marlin Flake in my Frank Thunder. Driving bing to the lounge to watch Sunday at Pebble Beach.

This mix of tobaccos is amazing. The Burlier Morning Coffee on its own was a little too aromatic forward for my taste.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a big Jazz apple and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Scap

GLP Blackpoint


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&S The Devils Own in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with orange slices for dessert. Part way through the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Exhumed Virginia (West’s Best Series) in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded. Phone chatting with an old college buddy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Notorious in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Levant in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to demos from The White Album.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Going back to work now.


----------



## msmith1986

A friend sent me some Ken Byron Ventures samples to try. So I'm trying dark fired cherry for the 2nd smoke in my freshly carved tall natural billiard before bed. Hands down the best cherry I've had, not overwhelming on flavor or sweetness. Cool slow burn and good for dessert.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am about a third of the way through the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Turkey & Dressing in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dunhill London Mixture.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Monday y’all, looks like a short wet one for me! 
Starting off my pipe smoking adventures with,
Solani 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D/Warped The Haunting in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a German Pot 
Carter Hall and Two Timer Gold pouched in case my day runs longer than expected.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## Insignia100

Peterson Elizabethan in my Savinelli 320 KS with lucite stem.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent Cob and an Espresso this morning


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MarshWheeling

C&D Pegasus in a Dr Grabow Royalton Bulldog.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching The Wild Wild West. FETV is showing a brief memoriam of actor Robert Conrad before each airing of this show.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee is brewing. Cold and rainy outside today.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Santambriogo, this pipe was a trade for 4oz of Virginia that burned the heck outa me


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of C&D Burley Ribbon Cut in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

GH Grasmere Flake in an Altinok meer. Nathan @OneStrangeOne told me to jar this blend for awhile to let the rose-geranium topping mellow. He was right. It's 90 degrees off from anything else I smoke but interesting as a change of pace.


----------



## Scap

Blackpoint, again. While the rain comes and goes. Starting to think shorts and flip-flops wasn't the wisest/warmest clothing choice this evening.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, mahi-mahi fish and asparagus dinner with a bowl of year 2002 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Stonehaven in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Peter Stokkebye PS 41 Cube Cut in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515






Acorn


----------



## JimInks

Snacked on a couple of oranges, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Reading the latest issue (#78) of The Jack Kirby Collector.


----------



## msmith1986

Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe to continue breaking in the newly carved billiard (3rd smoke). Very good it is, it is a little too sweet and not as much nic I thought it would have. It pairs well with coffee, but given the sweetness, I'll have black coffee with the next bowl of this.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about pipes and tobaccos.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching Cannon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece.










Cornell and Diehl Black Cavendish.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through my last smoke of the day: Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Champagne InHand

Well now. Life tastes a bit better with some tobacco. A bowl of Harvest in the Hudson, courtesy of Fusion, in my Pete’s Army Mount brandy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Leaving for work at 3:30am and enjoying a bowl of 50:50 KBV Burlier Morning Pipe and Marlin Flake in a Stanwell 11 for the drive in.


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a paykoc


----------



## MarshWheeling

C&D Pegasus in Lorenzetti Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## JohnBrody15

msmith1986 said:


> Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe to continue breaking in the newly carved billiard (3rd smoke). Very good it is, it is a little too sweet and not as much nic I thought it would have. It pairs well with coffee, but given the sweetness, I'll have black coffee with the next bowl of this.
> View attachment 270092
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That's a really nice pipe, the grain is real purdy :grin2: Did you turn that on a lathe?


----------



## Olecharlie

Plumb Pudding in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Back home from running errands. Smoked a bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a tapered black vulcanite stem. And have a about a quarter of a bowl left of the same thing.


----------



## Fusion

Edward G Robinson in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures King Black in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## zcziggy

you guys smoke too much.....:smile2:
(it's just envy on my part)


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the mighty year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

zcziggy said:


> you guys smoke too much.....:smile2:
> (it's just envy on my part)


I'm just getting started, man! >


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## ebnash

Done for the day and leaving my Drs appt. smoking another bowl of 50:50 KBV Burlier Morning Pipe/Marlin Flake for the drive home. This will finish what I have of this mix. 

Being that Marlin Flake is scarce, I will need to figure what to mix with the rest of my Burley and Burlier Morning Pipe stash. Thinking I might try adding more Burley. Perhaps some Five Brothers for an added kick!


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited BL/WB in a Stanwell Vario 29 Half Sandblast


----------



## Olecharlie

Another half bowl of Plum Pudding before retiring the Mark Tinsky for the day!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with strawberries for dessert. Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. I'm rewriting a few old reviews.


----------



## Scap

GLP Embarcadero in a cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

For dessert, Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Purple Cow in my mini cob....this one is gonna take a few bowls to warm up to...I think.....









Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. This blend fits this pipe exceptionally well.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland Blue Mountain.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## CrustyCat

I have some MacBarren Scottish blend in a Grabow.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Peter Stokkebye PS 41 Cube Cut in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

GH Black Flake Scented (courtesy of Colin @Fusion) in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of year 2002 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Just finished completely rewriting my Three Nuns review. The old one didn't have the information it should have, and now it contains my reviews on the old VaPer, the Orlik VaKy, and current Mac Baren versions. It's also my longest review, but it was necessary work.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking the last of this sample of year 2002 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Just finished completely rewriting my Three Nuns review. The old one didn't have the information it should have, and now it contains my reviews on the old VaPer, the Orlik VaKy, and current Mac Baren versions. It's also my longest review, but it was necessary work.


Considering how much you like the older Three Nuns, I'm really looking forward to reading your review of the current versions. Thanks for all the work you do keeping the pipe community informed.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

GLP Westminster from @Piper in a Frank Thunder Poker, very much like Dan London Blend 1000 but sweeter and not quite as bold, i like it


----------



## Piper

Smoking 2011 Dan London Blend #1000 (courtesy @Fusion) in a Dunhill 6105 root briar from 1963 (per Colin's request to post pics of my Dunnys).

Colin's comparison with GLP Westminster is right on. I like the Dan too.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Considering how much you like the older Three Nuns, I'm really looking forward to reading your review of the current versions. Thanks for all the work you do keeping the pipe community informed.:vs_cool:


Thank you for the kind words. The review is at Tobacco Reviews. It's lengthy, but there are three reviews and comparisons between them in it.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. It's a fairly quick smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale Broken Flake in a Barling Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Scap

SPC Ranier Levant in my Neerup pot the size of a toilet bowl. I swear this thing holds an ounce of baccy!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Insignia100

ODF in a Savinelli.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Insignia100

Insignia100 said:


> ODF in a Savinelli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oof... I need to remember to NOT smoke ODF in any Savinella KS bowl. When the nic hit comes, it hits hard.


----------



## Olecharlie

First bowl Balkan Sasieni with a little plum pudding mixture in this Stanwell Flame Grain 63 smooth bent chestnut Pipe of the year 2020,Denmark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and green beans dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Flash.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowrie in a Pete Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty orange and am now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Cannon.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in my trusty MM Legend... Howdy all.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. This will end my smoking day. I'll be back later today to pollute the fresh air with pipe smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Raining outside, so inside I stay.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a bent pebbled Comoy.. yep I'm getting back into it

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## UBC03

UBC03 said:


> Bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a bent pebbled Comoy.. yep I'm getting back into it
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


I don't remember there being this many relights . Lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Have enough for most of a bowl. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Tabac Manil Coupe Fine (Pure Semois) in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Dry as a bone, I know it'll burn very quickly.


----------



## UBC03

Now I gotta find the 2 jars of FMC I squirreled away.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Levant in a Pete Christmas XL90


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Peterson Dublin Edition X220.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Piper

UBC03 said:


> Bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a bent pebbled Comoy.. yep I'm getting back into it





UBC03 said:


> I don't remember there being this many relights . Lol


Great to have you hanging out over here Dino! You forget the relight issue because cigars only require one light (two if you're a foot toaster).:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> First bowl Balkan Sasieni with a little plum pudding mixture in this Stanwell Flame Grain 63 smooth bent chestnut Pipe of the year 2020,Denmark


Congrats on her maiden voyage. That is one beautiful pipe!


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Congrats on her maiden voyage. That is one beautiful pipe!


Thanks David, I'm very impressed with it, a pleasure to smoke.


----------



## ebnash

Delicious bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Castello Liverpool. I think I just found the pipe that loves this tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and green peas dinner with strawberries and chocolate ice cream for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## UBC03

Some FMC '12 in a new mm cob. 

Yes it's as good as I remember .. I have some that's only 3yo but I can't find where I put it . I separated it when I was getting rid of my crap. I would always think "man, so in so would love this" which made it way to tempting to give away. I knew I'd regret it. NOW I CAN'T FREAKING FIND IT..

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Bailey's Front Porch (courtesy @Fusion) in a well-used Dunhill shell bent billiard. A very pleasant, easy-going, all-day blend. I like it. Thanks Colin.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Bailey's Front Porch (courtesy @*Fusion*) in a well-used Dunhill shell bent billiard. A very pleasant, easy-going, all-day blend. I like it. Thanks Colin.


It was my "go to" before i found Carter Hall, now i have 2 go to's :smile2:

David, @Piper you didnt say how you like (or not) the Dark Flake Scented sample


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR Aromatic in a Peterson Racing Green 338. Watching Doc Martin.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures First Burley in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Watching Johnny Carson.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Paykoc Meer Apple


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Mannix, and coming up is Cannon.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy Valentines Day to all the pipe smokers wives!










Davidoff Brazil Virginia.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Time to feed Suzy and Molly, who are patiently waiting for me to finish posting this smoke.


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoying some CH in an old Dr. Grabow this morning, with a hot cup of joe. Good morning all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Good morning y’all, lots of windshield time this morning 
Solani 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot 
Capstan in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNF in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> David, @Piper you didnt say how you like (or not) the Dark Flake Scented sample


Although the topping is lighter and more subtle, I found DFS to be closer to 1792 than Conniston along the Lakeland spectrum. Based on my experience with Grasmere, I have a feeling it will get better with age.:smile2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

C&D Pegasus in a Dr Grabow Royalton Bulldog.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JohnBrody15

From last night, C&D small batch Carolina red flake in the diplomat cob. The "tangy" really stood out this time around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this sunny, chilly day.


----------



## Piper

Bailey's Front Porch in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking for the first time, Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the Wild Wild West.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Abingdon(from @Piper) in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Raven’s Eyes in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. This is fully matured LBF.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill LNF in a Dunhill root briar on a sunny, frigid afternoon.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## UBC03

Shortcut to mushrooms in a country gentleman

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. And it's time for dinner!


----------



## Scap

Cerberus, but I'm not digging this tin. All the dark leaf is powder, first drag felt like I sucked half the bowl into my mouth.

Otherwise, it tastes good, just not sure why it's so beat up


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## Insignia100

Accidentally grabbed the jar of Peterson Elizabethan instead of the Peterson EMP I intended. Oh well, still a nice bowl, but couldn't finish due to dropping temperatures and the wind.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some watch city slices in the Mark Twain cob. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Most of you know that I'm Latakiaphobic, but it's been a while and I was recently gifted a healthy sample of D&S Levant by @Olecharlie I loaded a loose bowl in my Rossi 8123 and gave it a whirl.

While I'm still not fond of Latakia, I have to say this was still a pleasant smoke and the only time I've ever finished a bowl of an English blend. Regardless of whether or not it tasted good to me, I can certainly understand why you guys love it so much. It is very well rounded and the flavors blend so cleanly.

I will not be smoking it regularly, but I will go back to this sample from time to time and give it some love.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, ml'lady's tomato soup, shrimp and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## Olecharlie

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Castello "Collection" 2001 Billiard (K). The bowl looks so small and holds so much tobacco.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

JohnBrody15 said:


> That's a really nice pipe, the grain is real purdy :grin2: Did you turn that on a lathe?


I turn the basic shank and bowl shape on the lathe and do the blending between by hand, then sand to 3,000 grit, and use my own oil/wax blend to finish. This particular block and the one I did before it are ungraded Italian strawberry briar from the 70's, so a lot of sand pits popped as I got further in. Either way, I'm really new at pipe carving, it's really fun, and every pipe I learn more.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I'm having C&D Yorktown in a 1936 Briarcraft Huntington.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Pete Squire


----------



## JohnBrody15

msmith1986 said:


> I turn the basic shank and bowl shape on the lathe and do the blending between by hand, then sand to 3,000 grit, and use my own oil/wax blend to finish. This particular block and the one I did before it are ungraded Italian strawberry briar from the 70's, so a lot of sand pits popped as I got further in. Either way, I'm really new at pipe carving, it's really fun, and every pipe I learn more.
> View attachment 270450
> View attachment 270452
> View attachment 270454
> View attachment 270456
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That's excellent man.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff 515 matured red VA in my new beater pot I finished last night. 3 nights this week I finished a pipe each night. They are unfinished 1970's French briar 2nds I got from RNA Treasures on one of their $3 Tuesday sales.


























Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Mr. Conrad starring in Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Overdrive in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. This may finish my smoking day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> Sutliff 515 matured red VA in my new beater pot I finished last night. 3 nights this week I finished a pipe each night. They are unfinished 1970's French briar 2nds I got from RNA Treasures on one of their $3 Tuesday sales.
> View attachment 270470
> View attachment 270472
> View attachment 270474
> View attachment 270480
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Looking good there Matt! @msmith1986


----------



## Olecharlie

msmith1986 said:


> I turn the basic shank and bowl shape on the lathe and do the blending between by hand, then sand to 3,000 grit, and use my own oil/wax blend to finish. This particular block and the one I did before it are ungraded Italian strawberry briar from the 70's, so a lot of sand pits popped as I got further in. Either way, I'm really new at pipe carving, it's really fun, and every pipe I learn more.
> View attachment 270450
> View attachment 270452
> View attachment 270454
> View attachment 270456
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Nice indeed, you get the enjoyment of your work and the enjoyment of smoking the finished products. You're doing a great job bro, keep it up! That's truly pipe enjoyment at its fullest...


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Burley Morning Pipe in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Sutliff 515 matured red VA in my new beater pot I finished last night. 3 nights this week I finished a pipe each night. They are unfinished 1970's French briar 2nds I got from RNA Treasures on one of their $3 Tuesday sales.
> View attachment 270470
> View attachment 270472
> View attachment 270474
> View attachment 270480
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Great job.. lathes are the only tool that scare me.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Sutliff 515 matured red VA in my new beater pot I finished last night. 3 nights this week I finished a pipe each night. They are unfinished 1970's French briar 2nds I got from RNA Treasures on one of their $3 Tuesday sales.
> View attachment 270470
> View attachment 270472
> View attachment 270474
> View attachment 270480
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That is impressive! This deserves a repost on the My Pipe Carving Kit or its own thread. I'll bet there are other pipe carving aspirants who'd love to see this.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Cerberus, but I'm not digging this tin. All the dark leaf is powder, first drag felt like I sucked half the bowl into my mouth.
> 
> Otherwise, it tastes good, just not sure why it's so beat up


Latakia does seem to have a tendency to dry out and crumble faster than other tobaccos. Sometimes it turns to dust, sometimes not. I have a jar of Dunhill 965 that's bone dry but still intact. I have to baby it a bit but it tastes like heaven.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNF in a Karl Erik bent billiard. Sometimes you get everything right and the smoke is sublime. This is one of those times. Drinking Costa Rican coffee I roasted myself, reading the papers and listening to Moonrise Serenade by Glenn Miller on Pandora. Life is good. 

Have a great President's Day weekend gents.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MarshWheeling

C&D Pegasus in a Peterson System Standard Rustic Calabash.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic tapered stem. Cold and sunny out today.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night from 2012 in a Radice cross cut Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the movie: The Pentagon Wars [1998]










The ''sneaky'' guys took the promotion and the money and the ''good'' guy forced to retirement.
https://www.nytimes.com/1986/04/18/us/tests-of-bradley-armored-vehicle-criticized.html

I am smoking Pipe Shop.net Special Line No. 21 Elizabeth and i raised my bowl for Air Force Lt. Col. James Burton.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad, m'lady's tomato soup, and grilled turkey and cheese sandwich lunch, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Feedback Blend #1 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through my first bowl of Sam Gawith Hansom Flake in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Many thanks to my friend who sent me the tobacco.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Latakia does seem to have a tendency to dry out and crumble faster than other tobaccos. Sometimes it turns to dust, sometimes not. I have a jar of Dunhill 965 that's bone dry but still intact. I have to baby it a bit but it tastes like heaven.


That tin of Cerberus tastes like Tall Kitchen trash bag now :grin2:


----------



## BudgetMinded

The new briar kits are coming soon...so there won't be anything but glorious freehand dust in the bowls until they are complete. I might inscribe on one pipe "no latakia" heheheh.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am a quarter of the way through this slow burning bowl of Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Bowl of King's Ransom while I smoke some burger patties.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Hansom Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Phone chatting with my old college room mate.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Peter Stokkebye PS41 Cube Cut in a Hilson Vintage Oiled 515 Acorn. Listening to Nicolette Larson.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Scap

Blackpoint in a pot while I wait for my burger to digest.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf and asparagus dinner with straw berries for dessert. About a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee is brewing. Watching Blue Planet II.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Sextant from @Piper in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

After a Korean barbecue dinner with friends, Dunhill DNR in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin. This tobacco is foolproof but, I have to admit, I've never met a navy roll I haven't liked!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Feedback Blend #1 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## ukbob

Erinmore Flake ( better than the mixture) in my opinion in a Dave Neerup Classic.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Plumb Pudding in a Peterson Irish Harp 999 Fishtail (Ireland)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> After a Korean barbecue dinner with friends, Dunhill DNR in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin. This tobacco is foolproof but, I have to admit, I've never met a navy roll I haven't liked!


Luv that pipe! Gonna try some Navy roll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict

I just finished up some Black and gold that was generously gifted to me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

Another bowl of PS Luxury Bullseye, this time in my Castello 55. After many months, this pipe is finally coming around or I have figured it out. 

This bowl was able to take 4 Bullseye coins, cubed. Have the entire day to myself and minimal chores to get done. It’s a good day and I’m certainly thankful.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 965 .


----------



## Scap

Star of the East after a quick breakfast of migas.

Couple taters and some jalapeno poppers on the smoker. Lunch in 2-3 hours. :grin2:


----------



## Insignia100

About to load up a bowl of Peterson EMP, but can't decide between my Savinelli 320 KS or a billiard...


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a MM Cob


----------



## Piper

Conniston in an Altinok Meer. I love the perfume scent that hits your taste buds and floats up your nose with the very first light. It mellows out very quickly for those who are not Lakeland fans.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Hausmarken.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking 1940s Troost Aromatic in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in my Comoy.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Conniston in an Altinok Meer. I love the perfume scent that hits your taste buds and floats up your nose with the very first light. It mellows out very quickly for those who are not Lakeland fans.


Wow David, that's the first I've seen that gorgeous pipe. Does it have a threaded tenon or push tenon?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> Bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in my Comoy.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Is it true Royal yacht has some good strength to it?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03

msmith1986 said:


> Is it true Royal yacht has some good strength to it?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


I don't stop for a cigarette break, if that says somethin.

But in full disclosure, I do inhale every few puffs.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Burlier Morning in an early 1950's George Yale golden thorne rustic root with a cup of Folgers Noir black. Lazy Sunday here.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

UBC03 said:


> I don't stop for a cigarette break, if that says somethin.
> 
> But in full disclosure, I do inhale every few puffs.
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


Yes it does, you and me are similar with nic, I guess I need to find some to try. I heard the new stuff back in production isn't near the original in strength.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking HU Dark Moor in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SG St James Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> That is impressive! This deserves a repost on the My Pipe Carving Kit or its own thread. I'll bet there are other pipe carving aspirants who'd love to see this.:vs_cool:


I'll get a bunch of pictures together on my laptop and make a new post here about pipe carving. I don't want to post in Matt's pipe carving thread because he's no longer here to comment. He's a close friend of mine and we talk pretty much every day, he's the one that encouraged me to try carving some pipes.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sam Gawith Hansom Flake in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## msmith1986

Test driving some Ken Byron Ventures Festivus in a Royal Meerschaum mini.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Just posted my review of Sam Gawith Hansom Flake at TR.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Earlier today, some Watch City Nor'easter in the savinelli pipa.

Right now, some plum pudding bourbon barrel aged in the Peterson system pipe. This is my first whittling project. Not bad for the first time. Gonna see if I can clean him up. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

C&D The Haunting in a Big Ben this evening.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and giant bowl of chili with a Dove bar for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching the first episode of Washington on The History Channel.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Wow David, that's the first I've seen that gorgeous pipe. Does it have a threaded tenon or push tenon?


Thanks Matt. It's a teflon push tenon. This pipe is growing on me. It's also beginning to color all over.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

JohnBrody15 said:


> Earlier today, some Watch City Nor'easter in the savinelli pipa.
> 
> Right now, some plum pudding bourbon barrel aged in the Peterson system pipe. This is my first whittling project. Not bad for the first time. Gonna see if I can clean him up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good for the first time. I've often thought about whittling. I like your Peterson pipe too. Looks like a nice smoker.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> SG St James Flake in a Pete Killarney


Classy pipe Colin. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker at Telfords Pipe and Cigar patio, earlier, where I purchased my Dunhill Rollagas lighter.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Old Dominion in a 1978 smooth full bend Lorenzo Adria Standard 733 flame grain egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Thanks Matt. It's a teflon push tenon. This pipe is growing on me. It's also beginning to color all over.


That's good to hear it's a push, the threaded tenon timing is a pain sometimes when they stop lining up. I have an old threaded Grabow bulldog I had to adjust for alignment.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,
> 
> View attachment 270660


I tried googling that before and came up empty. Is Robert Grey a small pipe maker? Beautiful pipe.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Classy pipe Colin. &#128077;&#127995;


Thanks, it was my first Pete, Estate of Ebay, great smoker, there is a little Lacquer missing on the other side other than that its nice


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## msmith1986

HH Old Dark Fired for the 3rd smoke in my newly finished beater pot.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## ukbob

Germains Rich Dark Flake in a Nording Freehand , lovely stuff made mistake of only buying 1 packet though, going to have to order some more because this is not going to last long.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and am about a quarter of the way through my last smoke of the day, which is Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Jess Chonowitsch T16.


----------



## JimInks

Decided to have another smoke, which is Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been doing some research.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I tried googling that before and came up empty. Is Robert Grey a small pipe maker? Beautiful pipe.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Yes, he's a part time carver and as far as I know he's only offered his work on another pipe forum, the last time I talked with him life had happened and he no longer had as much shop time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Morning Y’all,
D&S The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Ennerdale in a German Pot 
This should cover my morning nicely!


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello 55 vergin pot.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Suzy and Molly were happy to see me awake because they were ready to eat. Glad they aren't cannibals!


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## Madderduro

spc mississippi river in the jacono


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Purple Cow in the Derry...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in an Altinok Tomato


----------



## Madderduro

macbaren club blend in a kaywoodie


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Castello greatline applewood.


----------



## Madderduro

smoking some wretched aromatic in a medico


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son's Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing smoking HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. Just got back home from running errands.


----------



## JimInks

Double posted. Sorry, fellas.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Raven’s Eyes in a slight bend rusticated 1979 Savinelli Estella 310 poker with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited BL/WB in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## JimInks

Back home after running more errands and grocery shopping with m'lady. Had a bowl of Jim’s B Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend Billiard with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Looking for a short smoke now.


----------



## JimInks

Having a relatively short smoke before dinner: D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

St. Bruno Flake (courtesy @Fusion) in a Dunhill prince. Beautiful flakes. Burned a bit harsh for me initially so I let the bowl cool and the tobacco dry some more. I didn't get as much out of it as Colin did in his Feb 6, 2020 review but I'm looking forward to exploring SBF. Thanks Colin.


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in my Charatan. Trying to see if I end up with a wet mess in the bowl like my Peterson does with this blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf and sugar snap green peas dinner with a slice of chocolate theater tort for dessert. Part way through this super sweet bowl of Dan Tobacco Elwood Flake No. 2 in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

2011 Balkan Sasieni in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Time to clean a few pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Nording Bent Egg with Mid Stem


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowrie in a Cellini Bulldog to finish up the day


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Watching News Radio, a very funny TV show.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## DSturg369

Breaking in a new MM Legend with Golden Extra.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting about tobacco.


I am having problems with this page every day now. It freezes on me. I have to delete the page and start it all over again. Any idea why this is happening?


----------



## ukbob

PS LBF in a Peterson 317 forgot how good this little pipe smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Did some serious snacking and am now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I may end the day with this smoke, but it's even money at this point.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MarshWheeling

SWR Aromatic in a Peterson System Rustic B42 Darwin


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun Experimental Blend in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem. Just posted the KBV Crumb FU review at TR.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Feedback Blend #1 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Neerup Bent Pot after lunch


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Roanoke in a 1970s smooth slight bent rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with right and left channel cuts and a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had too short a snooze, but I'm back in action and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Scap

FVF in the smallest bowl I own.
Want to see if I can bypass the bite through a smaller bowl.

I'm not betting on it...:vs_laugh:


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Peterson Racing Green 338.


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> FVF in the smallest bowl I own.
> Want to see if I can bypass the bite through a smaller bowl.
> 
> I'm not betting on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 270828


I've read glorious reviews of this tobacco, but I have held back from purchase because I'm afraid I would lose my mind trying to get it dry and I WILL NOT tolerate wet tobaccos that need 25 pipe cleaners to keep clearing them stem. I don't know about issues with bite, but it would take forever for this tobacco to dry out in my house unless it was summer with AC blazing for days.

I'm always intrigued when I go back and read reviews until I reach the ones where people move to swearing about the moisture content. 
@Scap I think you need to take a blow torch to this stuff to get it dried a bit and it will probably help with moisture. Maybe a trip to Death Valley or the Gobi desert to smoke it?

Or Vegas? Wanna meet up and Vegas and try to smoke a tin if this? I'll get there a day early and leave it out in the desert overnight. I'm not joking. I met up with another forum member on a moments notice in Vegas to have a cigar. Maybe it's time for a pipe trip?


----------



## Piper

Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court in a Castello greatline old antiquari dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a paneled Castello pot,


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> I've read glorious reviews of this tobacco, but I have held back from purchase because I'm afraid I would lose my mind trying to get it dry and I WILL NOT tolerate wet tobaccos that need 25 pipe cleaners to keep clearing them stem. I don't know about issues with bite, but it would take forever for this tobacco to dry out in my house unless it was summer with AC blazing for days.
> 
> I'm always intrigued when I go back and read reviews until I reach the ones where people move to swearing about the moisture content.
> @Scap I think you need to take a blow torch to this stuff to get it dried a bit and it will probably help with moisture. Maybe a trip to Death Valley or the Gobi desert to smoke it?
> 
> Or Vegas? Wanna meet up and Vegas and try to smoke a tine if this? I'll get there a day early and leave it out in the desert overnight. I'm not joking. I met up with another forum member on a moments notice in Vegas to have a cigar. Maybe it's time for a pipe trip?


It is epically wet. But the flavor is oh so delicious.
I'm just going slow. Letting it kind of dry itself as I go.

The goal is to slow down and see if I can keep it barely lit.

With regards to Vegas, that would make for an amazing weekend. Meet up with some of you and just chill out with a bowl or two.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Stonehenge in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> I am having problems with this page every day now. It freezes on me. I have to delete the page and start it all over again. Any idea why this is happening?


Very frustrating to write a post then have it freeze. I've noticed this occasionally too in the last month or two. Sometimes, after submitting a post, none of the buttons, like Notifications and Subscriptions, will click. I usually try to re-load the page. It sometimes takes a few tries before the page becomes responsive.

By sheer coincidence, this happened to me after posting this response. I'm going to send this post to Cricket.


----------



## ebnash

I visit and respond on this site with my iPhone, iPad, and Windows laptop. 

Only issues I’ve had as of late was on Sunday, It would take 10 minutes to load the site and every subsequent page on my iPhone. We was able to reach other forums without issue and with my other devices. 

I posted to Cricket, but the next day was fine.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Very frustrating to write a post then have it freeze. I've noticed this occasionally too in the last month or two. Sometimes, after submitting a post, none of the buttons, like Notifications and Subscriptions, will click. I usually try to re-load the page. It sometimes takes a few tries before the page becomes responsive.
> 
> By sheer coincidence, this happened to me after posting this response. I'm going to send this post to Cricket.


Yep, let Cricket know about it, I'm not sure if what I was experiencing before was related to what's happening with y'all but once I installed the ad blocker all the bs quit.


----------



## ebnash

You definitely need to run an Ad Blocker n public free forums. 

I run them on all my devices. Before that, I was winning all kinds of Chinese iPhones every click I made on the forum.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yep, let Cricket know about it, I'm not sure if what I was experiencing before was related to what's happening with y'all but once I installed the ad blocker all the bs quit.


Sent Cricket a PM. I also mentioned that some jpeg photos will be rotated. I've noticed this has affected other people too. I usually preview the post. If the photo is rotated, I remove the link, rotate my jpeg by 360 degrees, then upload again. That seems to solve the problem.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Piper said:


> Very frustrating to write a post then have it freeze. I've noticed this occasionally too in the last month or two. Sometimes, after submitting a post, none of the buttons, like Notifications and Subscriptions, will click. I usually try to re-load the page. It sometimes takes a few tries before the page becomes responsive.
> 
> By sheer coincidence, this happened to me after posting this response. I'm going to send this post to Cricket.


I also get "Data Base Error" sometimes. Also, a perpetual spinning wheel. I delete the tab and start all over again. Reloading the page never works for me. I'm on a Mac laptop.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> I also get "Data Base Error" sometimes. Also, a perpetual spinning wheel. I delete the tab and start all over again. Reloading the page never works for me. I'm on a Mac laptop.


I'm on a Mac too. I don't get the error message and beach ball. I've PMd Cricket the site manager to let her know about your complaint and mine.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello Occhio di Pernice (bird's eye) bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures CH Prototype in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Gonna interrupt this smoke for a snack soon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures BFTP Prototype in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Had a snack, and am half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Motzek Strang.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

A little rain always makes for an interesting drive to the other side of Austin,
Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
WCC Slices in a Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot


----------



## cory1984

HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop last night.


----------



## Fusion

A bowl from the bits & pieces jar in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures CH Prototype in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Santambriogo


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have enough left for a couple of bowls.


----------



## Fusion

2011 GH Louisiana Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello pot,


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes away from smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

PS Luxury Twist Flake in the bent MM 5th Avenue Legend. Got home early so I'm sneaking in a quick bowl. 
(sorry about the upside down pic, seems to show up that way no matter how I flip it)


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in a Castello vergin pot. I discovered this tobacco at the back of my shelf. It must have been opened two years ago because I don't think I've smoked a true aromatic in that long. The tobacco had dried to the perfect moisture so I thought I'd give it a try. It no longer hisses and pops when you put it to the flame but has no tobacco flavor either, just a wisp and whiff of vanilla. Oh well, the ghosts of smoking lives past.


----------



## ebnash

Getting ready for my drive home. Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Castello Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a Castello collection 55 pot. Comparing to Dunhill DNR. Very nice but I think the Dunhill has the edge (for me).


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s Golden Sceptre in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Dinner's almost ready!


----------



## Olecharlie

ebnash said:


> Getting ready for my drive home. Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Castello Bulldog


You have a beautiful Bulldog there Eric!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, eggs over pork chops and sugar snap green peas dinner with cherry pecans for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures BFTP Prototype in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## ebnash

Olecharlie said:


> You have a beautiful Bulldog there Eric!


Thank you sir


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Smooth Criminal in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Just heard they are calling for snow this afternoon. Glad I have plenty of tobacco and coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am just past the half way point on this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Mannix.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Cannon starring Mr. Conrad. Yeah, I did this on purpose.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

B&B Tobacconists Beck's Ol' Limey Bastard.


----------



## DSturg369

PA + MM + hot java = My morning


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Doing some reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Early Morning in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)

In Honor of IPSD 2020










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellends FMC in a dedicated Italian pot,


----------



## Hickorynut

Private Reserve in the 82' Natural









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## cory1984

Russ' Tastykake in the Mitchell Thomas smooth pot


----------



## Fusion

Took ages to log in, thats what happens when you forget your password


Carter hall in a Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement pot,


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I had a bowl of EGR. Now, I'm about a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Watching Mad Dog Russo. It's supposed to snow today.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Hickorynut

Mater' Jar Sobranie in the Peterson XL315 and a fresh cup O' joe....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Been out in the snow feeding the neighborhood cats and taking a shorter than planned walk. I took my all-weather, often outdoor pipe with me, and am not far from finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Can tell a few funny stories about smoking this pipe in the snow over the years. Having another cup of Community Coffee, neat. Just posted my review of my co-creation of Watch City Rouxgaroux at TR.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Germain Brown Flake from 2016 in Stanwell Flame grain Freehand 63 smooth chestnut


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Burns and Allen. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello greatline fluted dublin. Glass of Drambuie on the rocks.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Having had good luck with GLP Telegraph Hill (vaper), I thought I'd take another crack at Union Square (straight virginia). At the very least, I figured it would help exorcise the ghost of Molto Dolce. So far so good!


----------



## Fusion

2011 Dan London Blend 1000 in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Castello Collection 55


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some stonehaven in the diplomat cob. Hopefully my airbags won't deploy and put this pipe through my eye lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Re loaded the Pete Squire with Lavant this time


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, Norwegian salmon and black beans dinner, and am a third of the way through this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon egg meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. The furnace is out at my mother-in-law's house, so she spending the night here. I'll smoke some friendly blends since she hates smoking. This is as much concession as I do, though I confess it's my idea. She is a very nice person.

We got lucky that the snow didn't cover the roads, but the roads will freeze over tonight. I'm not going anywhere anyway.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Relaxing after a wonderful salad, Norwegian salmon and black beans dinner, and am a third of the way through this bowl of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon egg meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. The furnace is out at my mother-in-law's house, so she spending the night here. I'll smoke some friendly blends since she hates smoking. This is as much concession as I do, though I confess it's my idea. She is a very nice person.
> 
> We got lucky that the snow didn't cover the roads, but the roads will freeze over tonight. I'm not going anywhere anyway.


So no G&H black twist..lol

Smells like a tire fire in a pipe.

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## msmith1986

Matured red VA in a early-50's first patent Grabow Viking with acorn bowl.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in the Zenith smooth straight apple with saddle stem. Will be in bed shortly after.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Larry's Twilight Coffee is my drink. M'lady got a small sample pack of this coffee because my local diner serves it, and she knows how I enjoy it. An excellent coffee blend.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting about tobacco with the fellas who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a triangular briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Cannon starring Mr. Conrad.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Gawith Hoggarth American Delight.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Crown Achievement in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
WCC Slices in a Washington Cob 
1792 in a German Pot


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. First time smoking this tobacco. Very cold, but sunny, so the snow is melting.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of HU Dark Moor in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Have enough left for a couple more bowls.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some snacking and am now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Le Petit Robin in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Surbrug’s Golden Sceptre in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. This may get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Sparkplug in the PPOTY


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Reserve du Patron in a Castello 55,


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and green beans dinner with orange slices for dessert. Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

HU Makhua in a Castello greatline dublin


----------



## MattT

Celebrating IPSD with some Balkan Sobranie Reserve while hiding from the wife and kids in the garage freezing my ass off.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Cosmic Crisp apple and am part way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Working and listening to Johnny Carson.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a minute away from smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D/Warped Cloud Hopper in a Molina Peppino Grey bent pot. Even better than I remember when I popped the tin 3 months ago.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Took a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work and this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


I swear, you sleep less than me. That's not good brother .lol

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Early Morning Pipe with a touch of plumb Pudding in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand 63 smooth bent chestnut Pipe of the year 2020,Denmark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 965. Decided I need to give my best greatline more outings.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rattrays Marlin Flake from 2011 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader SE in a Savinelli Oceano on a glorious morning in Vacaville


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> I swear, you sleep less than me. That's not good brother .lol
> 
> Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


 True!

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Then, it's lunch time.


----------



## Piper

St. Bruno Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures First Virginia in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## ebnash

Have to head into work. Just lit a bowl of 2013 Stonehaven that I had prepared to smoke on Thursday, but never got the chance.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Been outside playing with and feeding the neighborhood cats. Tomato and Daisy were with me when I was doing one of my daily walks.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Stanwell Flame grain Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Three Stooges.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Peterson LNF in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Scap

Hansome Flake in my new Stanwell POTY 2020 pipe


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Mastro de Paja Paneled Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Neerup pot


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and sugar snap peas dinner with strawberries and apple slices for dessert. I've about a third of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Castello greatline applewood.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Took the new stanwell for a ride with some carter hall.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Working and phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early: D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Warped King's Stride for the 4th smoke in my chimney/stack. 3 months has improved it some, but it still has some strange cigar barnyard mixed with cavendish sweetness that needs to meld with the other flavors some more yet. It's definitely getting better, compared to how funky it was when I popped the fresh tin in November.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Castello greatline applewood.


Another beauty! Is it made of apple wood? If so, any different flavors?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

C&D Black Frigate in the chimney/stack before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Belmont Hustle in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a cumberland-like lucite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from a Greek Cafe in Athens.










Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


----------



## Madderduro

spc rainier levant in a karl erik


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Another beauty! Is it made of apple wood? If so, any different flavors?


Thanks Matt. You've kept me from repeating an error. The shape of the pipe is _cherrywood_, not applewood. I don't know how long I've been posting that error but I apologize for the bad info. The pipe is made of briar and always tastes exactly like tobacco.:wink2:


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in a Stanwell 11 Trio. Enjoying a quiet morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in a Squat Tomato Meer


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a bc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Marlin Flake in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Madderduro

mad fiddler flake in a rossi


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Madderduro

sansepolcro in a stefano santambrogio...say that 3 times fast lol


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Getting ready to post my review of this blend at TR.​​


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in the buckeye tomato


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch, and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Belmont Hustle in a 2003 smooth full bend, gold banded 3 Star Ferndown Tudor Root with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a stanwell


----------



## Madderduro

mississippi river in a olivewood dapper


----------



## Madderduro

mixture 965 in a johs


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching the delicious Julie Newmar on an episode of The Monkees. One of these days, I'll tell about my encounter with her.


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in my Savinelli.


----------



## ebnash

Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Castello Liverpool.


----------



## Piper

Telegraph Hill in the same cherrywood Castello greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, baby back ribs and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Getting ready to watch the last chapter of Washington.


----------



## JimInks

Madderduro said:


> rajahs court in a stanwell
> View attachment 271274


You smoked that bowl in 17 minutes?


----------



## Fusion

Spent all day out on the Delta Fishing, had a good day, took the Cob and a pouch of Carter Hall with me, now smoking Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Twin bore Oil cured Radice 'Bark' Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Hansom Flake in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to local weather news.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Piccadilly in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Thanks Matt. You've kept me from repeating an error. The shape of the pipe is _cherrywood_, not applewood. I don't know how long I've been posting that error but I apologize for the bad info. The pipe is made of briar and always tastes exactly like tobacco.:wink2:


The shape is called Cherrywood but is briar? Now that's still confusing. 
Anyway, fun fact: I've heard of pipes made from cherry wood before, but only certain species of cherry. We learned in boy scouts, many moons ago, that certain cherry wood is rather poisonous. Once upon a time on a camp outing along the Appalachian trail, some of the older boy scouts were hospitalized because their choice of marshmallow roasting sticks were from a cherry tree. I think they said black cherry.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Been listening to early 1941 episode of America's Top 40, and am amazed at the variety of songs that were popular at the time. Many I remember, a few I don't. Today, you'd never see a top 40 where Perry Como, Todd Rundgren, George Harrison, Judy Collins singing Amazing Grace, James Brown, and a couple of country singers thrown in the mix as well.


----------



## msmith1986

My before bed smoke is Ken Byron Ventures dark fired cherry in a early 1950's Danco straight acorn. Great semi-aro smoke. Just like a dozen of my pipes from that period of post-poisonous 'American briar' scare, it has the stamp "imported briar" to make sure people knew it was made after the war and was actually briar.
To quote Robert Perkins on the briar scare:
* mountain laurel is poisonous;
* manzanita is*NOT*poisonous (somehow I feel like I am not emphasizing that enough)
* and after the war, the use of manzanita briar ended and the phrase "Imported Briar" became popular because US pipemakers had to disassociate themselves from the wartime practice of using mountain laurel as a substitute for Mediterranean briar.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Irishman (2019) while smoking Pipe-shop Premium Mixture No 1.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Cosmic Crisp apple, and my last smoke of the day is year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching News Radio.


----------



## Madderduro

JimInks said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> rajahs court in a stanwell
> View attachment 271274
> 
> 
> 
> You smoked that bowl in 17 minutes?
Click to expand...

well @JimInks its certainly a possibility...I was drinking yesterday while chain smoking my pipes so who knows! a bowl will typically last me 25-45 minutes as I tend to pack lightly due to my inability to smoke slowly and fear of damaging pipes, however certain pipes I baby more than others. my jacono is a checkmate so the chamber is huge and its a prized member of the collection so bowls have lasted 1.5 hours in that pipe. I have the worst cadence ever, 2 hour cigars last me 45 minutes and combine that with alcohol and its steam engine time


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> The shape is called Cherrywood but is briar? Now that's still confusing.
> Anyway, fun fact: I've heard of pipes made from cherry wood before, but only certain species of cherry. We learned in boy scouts, many moons ago, that certain cherry wood is rather poisonous. Once upon a time on a camp outing along the Appalachian trail, some of the older boy scouts were hospitalized because their choice of marshmallow roasting sticks were from a cherry tree. I think they said black cherry.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk





msmith1986 said:


> My before bed smoke is Ken Byron Ventures dark fired cherry in a early 1950's Danco straight acorn. Great semi-aro smoke. Just like a dozen of my pipes from that period of post-poisonous 'American briar' scare, it has the stamp "imported briar" to make sure people knew it was made after the war and was actually briar.
> To quote Robert Perkins on the briar scare:
> * mountain laurel is poisonous;
> * manzanita is*NOT*poisonous (somehow I feel like I am not emphasizing that enough)
> * and after the war, the use of manzanita briar ended and the phrase "Imported Briar" became popular because US pipemakers had to disassociate themselves from the wartime practice of using mountain laurel as a substitute for Mediterranean briar.
> View attachment 271308
> View attachment 271310
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


It's the constant danger of poisoning that makes pipe smoking so glamorous!:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Drucquer & Sons, The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin,







Getting ready to head out for a bit with some Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Washington Cob, SG 1792 in a German Pot and C&D Burley Flake #5 pouched.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> It's the constant danger of poisoning that makes pipe smoking so glamorous!:grin2:


It's funny, Mountain Laurel has been debated for a long time. Native Americans made pipes from it for a looong time. They say the poison is highest in leaves and flowers, and not so much in body or roots. My buddy's family are Lakota and they have some laurel pipes that were made 100+ years ago. As far as I know, nobody has ever even gotten sick from smoking them. Mountain Laurel is the state flower here in PA and it is in the heath family, as briar is too, lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Suzy and Molly were so happy to see me awake that they graciously allowed me the singular pleasure of catering to their lunch needs.


----------



## JimInks

Madderduro said:


> well @*JimInks* its certainly a possibility...I was drinking yesterday while chain smoking my pipes so who knows! a bowl will typically last me 25-45 minutes as I tend to pack lightly due to my inability to smoke slowly and fear of damaging pipes, however certain pipes I baby more than others. my jacono is a checkmate so the chamber is huge and its a prized member of the collection so bowls have lasted 1.5 hours in that pipe. I have the worst cadence ever, 2 hour cigars last me 45 minutes and combine that with alcohol and its steam engine time


Steam engine smoking will damage a pipe more than slower smoking, man. It's a good way to burn out a pipe. You must have been a cigarette smoker.


----------



## Fusion

Some BB1938 in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Lab Experimental Blend #2 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Madderduro

JimInks said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> well @*JimInks* its certainly a possibility...I was drinking yesterday while chain smoking my pipes so who knows! a bowl will typically last me 25-45 minutes as I tend to pack lightly due to my inability to smoke slowly and fear of damaging pipes, however certain pipes I baby more than others. my jacono is a checkmate so the chamber is huge and its a prized member of the collection so bowls have lasted 1.5 hours in that pipe. I have the worst cadence ever, 2 hour cigars last me 45 minutes and combine that with alcohol and its steam engine time
> 
> 
> 
> Steam engine smoking will damage a pipe more than slower smoking, man. It's a good way to burn out a pipe. You must have been a cigarette smoker.
Click to expand...

many many years ago. its just not in my nature can't sit still for too long. surprisingly I've only ever damaged 2 pipes and both are boswells. I've seen guys that burnt pipes out and I dunno how anyone could manage to smoke a pipe THAT hot


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a 2016 PSF POY quarter bend black sandblasted Vermont Freehand egg with an aluminum band and a tortoise shell colored acrylic saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

Jack knife Plug from @ADRUNKK a few years ago in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Belmont Hustle in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Lab Experimental Blend #2 in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Cold today and is just starting to rain.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a Peter SH Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of Ken Byron Ventures Smooth Criminal in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in the Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Fusion

St James Fake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Squadron Leader with Perique in my GBD Garland.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Dinner should be ready soon.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, shrimp and green beans dinner with an Opera Torte for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Lab Experimental Blend #2 in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello greatline.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## MattT

Some H&H El Nino this evening.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon egg meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Working and listening to Johnny Carson.


----------



## msmith1986

Stanwell beechwood 303. Every time I smoke these I wonder why I don't smoke both of them more. Good strength too.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Mixed a little Firedance Flake with some Golden Extra in a MM Legend.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly, and do some reading.


----------



## ukbob

Squadron leader in a semi bent Falcon with apple bowl. One of the best from Samuel Gawith , in my opinion.


----------



## Madderduro

consummate gentleman in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

artisans blend in a armellini


----------



## ebnash

Very short bowl of Sillems Councilor in a Falcon while sitting in traffic.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Quiet Nights a sample from @Piper in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #4 in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo whose show now starts at noon on MLB TV.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Building cake in the new Stanwell with some Carter Hall


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Belmont Hustle in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair and a black vulcanite saddle stem. This smoke will be interrupted by lunch.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of GLP Spark Plug in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just passing the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Occasionally, during my daily walks around the neighborhood, I run into a very nice older woman who is from Germany, and we chat a little bit. Today, she said that every time she sees me with a pipe (which is always, of course), that I remind her of Germany where lots of men used to smoke a pipe when she was younger. She said seeing a pipe smoker reminds her of home. I like that.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking, very sadly, the very last of my stash of P&W Nut Brown Burley in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in quite a while, but I was able to get every last strand of NBB in it. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in a cob because I'm done thinking and feeling for the day. My brain is out of order.

Nothing I can post here, but work is a soup sandwich...and I am SPENT!


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Cellini Bulldog after an early dinner


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, baby back ribs and green beans dinner with orange slices for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Getting ready to watch The Flash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## msmith1986

Just now getting to smoke, I was in the shop earlier playing on the lathe making some tampers for giveaways. H&H Marble Kake in a Brigham 23S.






































Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cob


----------



## Piper

This new pipe smoked so well that I thought I'd put some GLP Haddo's Delight in the bowl. Also smoking cool and sweet.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working and listening to Johnny Carson.


----------



## msmith1986

Time for some Ennerdale in my Lakeland dedicated Paykoc bent apple.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Taking a work break and watching News Radio.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a medium bend 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon egg meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching The Wind That Shakes the Barley (2006)










while smoking McClelland 221b series Arcadia.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work, and this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Time for snack.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded up for another round,
D&S The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a German Pot 
GH&Co Brown Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain 
Burley Flake #5 pouched


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a peterson


----------



## Madderduro

black duck in a cellini


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a karl erik


----------



## Fusion

Carter hall in a Country Gent to start the day


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## CrustyCat

Today after work I had some MacBarren Scottish blend in one of my new Grabows.

Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline old antiquari bulldog. Believe it or not I managed to get this lit with a match.:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline old antiquari bulldog. Believe it or not I managed to get this lit with a match.:grin2:


Now thats a pipe, im not a great lover of the what i call "Danish style" pipes even though i now own one :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Then, it's lunch time.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Not sure if this is gonna go well. Plum Pudding in the Thunder PotY. Packed 2 days ago so it's dry. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am just past the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Now thats a pipe, im not a great lover of the what i call "Danish style" pipes even though i now own one :grin2:


wait...you bought ANOTHER pipe??? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> wait...you bought ANOTHER pipe??? :vs_whistle:


SSssssssSShush


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Red Forest Phenomenon in a 1982 near full bend egg shaped Ascorti Business KS with a black ferrule and black saddle acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Scap

Three crispy Escudo coins in my Stanwell POTY


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem. This should get me to dinner time. I have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops with eggs on top, and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink. Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## zcziggy

i miss puffing the pipe....gotta stop looking over this side of the fence :frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> i miss puffing the pipe....gotta stop looking over this side of the fence :frown2:


Just give in now, it'll be easier and you know you're going to! :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a tapered cumberland stem. Working and phone chatting about various things.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I did finish work, though.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing an incredibly short smoke while heating up some soup in the micro wave: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been up chatting. Now, I'm watching News Radio.


----------



## Olecharlie

First bowl of Ken Byron Early Morning in this incredible new KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Dan London blend 1000 from 2011 in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> First bowl of Ken Byron Early Morning in this incredible new KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that grain is tight. Surprised Castello didn't label it a fiammata. But it probably saved you a few hundred bucks!:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Le Petit Robin in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Cold, windy and sunny today. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

I have no discipline...at all....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Just finished one of my daily walks, and the wind helped burn up my last smoke, though I've a tiny bit left of it.


----------



## Fusion

Hickorynut said:


> I have no discipline...at all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Hit it while its fresh lol


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Hit it while its fresh lol


I am...been a while since I had a VaPer....this is fantastic!:surprise::surprise:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Piper said:


> Man that grain is tight. Surprised Castello didn't label it a fiammata. But it probably saved you a few hundred bucks!:smile2:


Now I understand why you like the "Great Lines" so much! I agree on the grain, when I looked at it in person the first thing I did was check the stamping. I just thought could this be a Fiammata? I don't know all the requirements, had to be close to making the cut. I loader her to the top and she smoked like a dream... it's very light for the size, easier to clench than expected and has a great feel in the hand. Worth ever penny!


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Peter Heinrich Chateau Henri No. 51 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country gent after a nap


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Carter Hall in a Country gent after a nap


Which one of you three took a nap?


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club blender Joe Lankford’s home brewed Mississippi River brick with yenidje in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chicken parmesan dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

2011 Balkan Sasieni in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Castello Collection Paneled 55,


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Retrodrive in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Working and listening to John Lennon demos.


----------



## msmith1986

First smoke in a new Brog morta big pot, that was sent to me by one heck of a brother. Some say this pipe is huge, but it fits great in my giant hand and so far I love it.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff matured red VA in a mid-1940's George Yale rustic root before bed.




















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Brewing some coffee and deciding on what to smoke next.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


Earlier, I smoked GLP Montgomery.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a salad and golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Johnny Carson.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Listing early, some burley flake #4 for a rare lunchtime smoke. Courtesy of El Extrano Uno. Or is it El Uno de Extrano? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Sutliff matured red VA in a mid-1940's George Yale rustic root before bed.
> View attachment 271654


Odd that the snowman is wearing a German helmet one year after the end of WW2 (or at anytime for that matter). What is it meant to connote? Presumably, the transformation of a feared and hated symbol into one so unthreatening that it can be used as a child's plaything. Still, it does seem a little weird to use that of all things as cover art for a book about pipe smoking.


----------



## Hickorynut

Match 965 in the Brog43 on a blustery afternoon









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Had a tasty lunch and smoked a bowl of HU Dark Moor in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Gentleman Caller in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1990s Walnut in a 1990s smooth briar calabash shaped Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier JR Fait Main with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. I'm checking to see if I detect any deer tongue from the last smoke.


----------



## Scap

KBV Full Metal Balkanist in a Neerup pot


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Taking a work break because dinner is nearly ready.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, steak and eggs, sugar snap peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking C&D Gentleman Caller in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Westminster in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off the Burley Flake I started last night (I fell asleep with it in my hand)


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to Dragnet.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a while: Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Rum Cake in a 1976 black rough carved Pioneer Meerschaum Oom Paul with a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished work, taking out the garbage and this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin with kimberlite trim on stem.


----------



## ebnash

Sillem's Councilor in a Stanwell 11. This is a nice bright Virginia with the tiniest touch of Perique. This was a tin gifted to me from @Fusion and I have really been enjoying it.

Any straight Va or VaPer man would enjoy this smoke and should definitely give it a whirl.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Hansom Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Levant in a Castello fumed greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of C&D Gentleman Caller in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Finalizing a review of this blend.


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Burlier Morning in a Brindisi billiard








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Odd that the snowman is wearing a German helmet one year after the end of WW2 (or at anytime for that matter). What is it meant to connote? Presumably, the transformation of a feared and hated symbol into one so unthreatening that it can be used as a child's plaything. Still, it does seem a little weird to use that of all things as cover art for a book about pipe smoking.


I didn't notice, that sure is curious.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and have about a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking HU Dark Moor in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Erinmore Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club blender Joe Lankford’s home brewed Mississippi River brick with yenidje in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Festivus mixture in a Crown Medium Rustic








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GLP Spark Plug in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this big bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Phone chatting about food!


----------



## JohnBrody15

Had some C and D exhausted rooster in the thunder PotY. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

The small batch red Carolina one, the name escapes me. You guys know what I'm talking about lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Peterson Nightcap in a large Paneled Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 from 2011 in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Olecharlie

Captain Black Original in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star 2019 Christmas pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after I went off my diet tonight. I enjoyed a wonderful salad, four giant cheeseburgers, and plenty of chocolates and ice cream, plus an orange. Now, I'm almost half way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Going to work before too long.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale flake in a Peterson Aran 69


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Lab Experimental Blend #2 in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Rego 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Old school Half & Half in my hand finished beater pot.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Listening to The Beatles Channel as I work.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this Betty and Veronica story, and this bowl of Jim's Evolving Work Blend in a 2003 Stanwell Golden Danish 56 Rusticated Canadian with a black vulcanite saddle stem. That means I get the rest of the evening off.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

Elizabethan Match in my chimney/stack. Glad I listened to @JimInks recommendation, I've been smoking it quite often.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple and am now smoking 2012 MacBaren Burley London Blend in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking and my last smoke of the day is Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Pete Squire to start the day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello Collection paneled 55,


----------



## ebnash

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Stanwell Ivarsson. Was speaking over PM with another member about lighters and that reminded me that I hadn’t sparked my favorite lighter in a while. IM Corona Double Corona in Pewter. Not a pipe lighter but it gets the job done and it deserves to be used.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of C&D Gentleman Caller in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*"These Things We Do, That Others May Live"*

The true story of Vietnam War hero William H. Pitsenbarger, a U.S. Air Force Pararescueman (also known as a PJ) who personally saved over sixty men. During a rescue mission on April 11, 1966, Pitts (as he was called) willingly chose to leave the relative safety of the rescue chopper to aid people on the ground when he saw how bad the situation below was. When others in his team declined to go, he put himself at risk to do more to help his fellow Americans. After saving many already, he was ordered to take the chance to escape on the last helicopter out of a combat zone heavily under fire, but he stayed behind to save and defend the lives of soldiers of the U.S. Army's 1st Infantry Division, before making the ultimate sacrifice in one of the bloodiest battles of the war.










I am smoking Treasures of Ireland Galway while watching The Last Full Measure (2020 film).


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and floaty widdle icebergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1999 medium bend black sandblast Savinelli Tris 677KS apple with a tapered cumberland stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early: 2012 Virginia Spice in a 1979 pebble relief Verona Corallo 3080 natural Oom Paul with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and asparagus dinner with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Right Meow in a 1999 smooth dark brown full bend Tim West ball with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a 2001 black sandblasted three quarter bend Rinaldo Lithos YY bulldog with a tortoise shell acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Twilight Zone.


----------



## JimInks

Had a tasty light meal, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through my last smoke of the day, which is Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, we have "Clean Monday" here in Greece. Α great feast in which we eat specific food, we drink and dance plus fly the kites especially if we are in a country place, here is an example:










I am smoking Captain Black White in a Stanwell.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Madderduro

peterson 1865 in a stanwell


----------



## Fusion

GLP Gaslight in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Sextant in a Castello greatline blast.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through my first bowl of The Country Squire 50th Anniversary Pipe Tobacco in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a cumberland-like lucite saddle stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and just finished smoking C&D Gentleman Caller in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Been out playing with the neighborhood cats and smoked a bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of H&H Virginia Memory in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

St. Bruno's Flake in a Castello sea rock pot.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of The Country Squire 50th Anniversary Pipe Tobacco in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem.


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and big bowl of white chili dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking a year 2000 La Gloria Cubana Churchill that tastes amazingly delicious.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 St James Flake in a Twin bore Oil cured Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## Piper

2011 Dan London Blend in the same Castello sea rock pot. On a roll here with blends from Colin's @Fusion bomb.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Watching Johnny Carson.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Burley London Blend in a three quarter bend 1983 Jobey Danski 2 straight grain freehand rough top sitter with a pearl amber acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of The Country Squire 50th Anniversary Pipe Tobacco in a straight black sandblast late 1990s 2 star Ferndown Bark squashed pot with a tapered cumberland stem. Watching Mad Dog Russo's sub-host as I work on a review of this blend on this rainy day.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking the last of this sample of HU Dark Moor in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Some well aged LBF in the Peterson XL315....with a cup of Kona..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished voting and this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burley Morning Pipe in a 1980s black sandblasted slight bend Savory’s Argyll 281 Cherrywood with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Verge Engine Retrodrive in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Just did my daily walk around the block, and fed the neighborhood cats.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Adventuring into Ken Byron ventures territory. Last night, had some mountains of madness in the Mark Twain cob. Today at lunch, King's ransom courtesy of @*Scap*, also in the Mark Twain cob.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## ebnash

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Castello 55. The 

Dunhill lighter is beautiful, but I could never recommend it to anyone. It’s really hard to beat an IM Corona Pipe Lighter. The Dunhill needs absolute stillness to light and that’s after several strikes. The pipe flame is angled in a way to have to rotate the lighter completely after it’s lit to be functional. Then the carbon deposits form all over the top half of the lighter. 

I’ve just ordered an IM Laurel to see if that will be a better fit for me. Gonna take a bath on the Dunhill, but I think it might have to go.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.​


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a No Name Pot


----------



## Scap

Continuing the pot shaped theme...
Royal Yacht in a pot.


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Baldi bent apple.

Decided to dump the Key Largo and put in some EGR smoking mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and green beans dinner, and am just finishing this bowl of C&D Gentleman Caller in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Working and listening to Yours Truly, Johnny Dollar.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JohnBrody15

GLP Telepgraph Hill in the diplomat cob, courtesy of @OneStrangeOne via the Pipe MAW. Smoked it, retro-haled it, real tangy and fruity, thought it was really good. I remember smoking another VaPer recently that I really enjoyed, remembered thinking how spicy it was. I'll have to figure out which one and compare notes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and da bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> Now smoking GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and da bergs is my drink.


Da Bears!:wink2:


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Fusion

GLP Sextant in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Been busy today already.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D XX Flake Dark in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling Billiard


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch and am now smoking C&D XX Flake in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello vergin 55 pot. Not in the mood for latakia or Lakeland today. Maybe later. :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't post my last smoke, and had trouble logging on this time. I'm going to take a forum break and check back in a few days to see if this straightens out. It's happening to me too often.


Now smoking year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and enticing, floating widdle ice bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> Couldn't post my last smoke, and had trouble logging on this time. I'm going to take a forum break and check back in a few days to see if this straightens out. It's happening to me too often.
> 
> Now smoking year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and enticing, floating widdle ice bergs is my drink.


Sorry to hear that Jim, i look forward to reading your posts as im sure many others here do also, hope the problem is sorted quick


----------



## Fusion

Its 77F not a breath of wind, im under my awning drinking a cup of hot Tetley tea and smoking Carter Hall in a Country Gent Cob, life is good


----------



## Piper

St Bruno's Flake in a Dunny amber root prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a crosscut Radice Dublin,


----------



## Scap

Lane Crown Achievement in a Lane Era Charatan.
And I'm not enjoying it. Smoking really spicy/peppery this evening.


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV Dark Fired Cherry in a Stanwell









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Stokkebye LNF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking scene from the film: 15 Minutes of War (2019), here is one of the undercover GIGN snipers.
The real story for those pupils which were hostages: 1976 Loyada Hostage Rescue Mission | French Foreign Legion Information










I am smoking Cornell and Diehl Kajun Kake, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## DSturg369

Enjoying some Carter Hall in a MM Legend this morning with a hot cup of coffee... listening to the rain coming down.


----------



## Madderduro

mississippi river in the jacono


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a crown


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Pete XL90


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Scap

HU Director's Cut in my Peterson PLip

Thanks @Fusion


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> HU Director's Cut in my Peterson PLip
> 
> Thanks @*Fusion*


How is it? im still on the fence about it, gona leave it for a while and try again, im same with the Dockworker


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> How is it? im still on the fence about it, gona leave it for a while and try again, im same with the Dockworker


It is a bit lakeland-ish after riding around the country with Ennerdale Flake. Lol

So far, I am enjoying it. Thought it was cool how the bullseye was mixed in with the ribbon. I can't taste all the nuances that @JimInks puts in his review; however, I use his review as a list of things to check for.

That being said, I can see this being one of those blends that relaxes me right to sleep. It is a nice change of pace from my normal rotation.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> It is a bit lakeland-ish after riding around the country with Ennerdale Flake. Lol
> 
> So far, I am enjoying it. Thought it was cool how the bullseye was mixed in with the ribbon. I can't taste all the nuances that @JimInks puts in his review; however, I use his review as a list of things to check for.
> 
> That being said, I can see this being one of those blends that relaxes me right to sleep. It is a nice change of pace from my normal rotation.


Final verdict. I like it. 
Definitely different than my normal stuff, but was very pleasant.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> It is a bit lakeland-ish after riding around the country with Ennerdale Flake. Lol
> 
> So far, I am enjoying it. Thought it was cool how the bullseye was mixed in with the ribbon. I can't taste all the nuances that @*JimInks* puts in his review; however, I use his review as a list of things to check for.
> 
> That being said, I can see this being one of those blends that relaxes me right to sleep. It is a nice change of pace from my normal rotation.


I should mix some with Ennerdale and i may like it more :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I should mix some with Ennerdale and i may like it more :grin2:


Sounds yummy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for a Friday,
Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Washington Cob 
SG Hansom Flake in a German Pot 
C&D Burley Flake #4 and Exhausted Rooster pouched


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Bayou Morning in a Frank Thunder Poker,
> View attachment 271920


Love the look of that pipe :vs_whistle:


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Son Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake - 633 in a Castello greatline with kimberlite band. This is the vaper to have if you find yourself getting tongue bite with other virginias.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## Scap

SG FVF in a Morgan Bones Fat Author. 
(That's the pipe's shape, not me...I'm no author.)

Had to perform out patient surgery on it just now. It had a clogged artery (stem). It keeps trapping pipe cleaner lint and clogs up quicker than a shower drain in a girl's locker room.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MattT

Breaking in a Turkeweicz morta with some lane 1Q.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## ebnash

Sillem’s Councilor in a Castello Bent Bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

GPL Westminster in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The ''desk" generals told to soldiers that after so many days of bombing nothing could left alive from the enemy, the charge would be like a walk with a stick and the first one will take a barrel of beer and a ball to play with his platoon. A captured prisoner inform them that the germans were alive in their bankers and singing while waiting for them but the ''wise'' generals launch the attack at 7.30am broad daylight, the result: even the fence wire was almost intact and the machine guns waiting, 57,470 casualties at 1st day in Somme.










I am watching the film: The Trench (1999) while smoking Dan Pipe Jubilee 30.


----------



## Piper

Le Petit Robin in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

JackKnife Plug in a Santambriogo


----------



## Scap

OJK in a lightly used cob.
Wanted to try it in the closest to new pipe I have.









I have to say, I don't understand the draw to this blend.
Seems pretty flavorless to me. Although, it does burn quite well, with plenty of smoke, and was easy to codger scoop.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Scap

HU Dockworker from @Fusion in a stained cob with a big mug of Costa Rican coffee from Katz.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Hansom Flake in a Castello pot


----------



## Scap

I'm impressed with the HU Dockworker.
Good stuff. Nice flavor mix and one folded flake burns forever.


----------



## CrustyCat

I had some MacBarren's Scottish Blend in my Peterson Donegal Rocky 68.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno in a Pete XL90


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in an Altinok Meer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,
> View attachment 272426


Nathan, I keep admiring that pipe. Ryan Alden really performed a wonderful interpretation of the classic cutty shape.

I'm now smoking one flake of Peterson's University Flake in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JohnBrody15

GLP spark plug courtesy of @Scap in the 2003 savinelli pipa. Thank you kindly!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, I keep admiring that pipe. Ryan Alden really performed a wonderful interpretation of the classic cutty shape.
> 
> I'm now smoking one flake of Peterson's University Flake in a Baldi bent apple.


Thank you David, it was one of those that I was just drawn to, I think that when it comes to the artisan's it's hard to beat what the American carvers are doing and I believe that Ryan is in the top 10% when it comes to smokeability and comfort.


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a savi


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a big ben


----------



## Madderduro

medal of valor in a peterson killarney 05


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell 11 Amber


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a medico


----------



## Scap

Winchester in a cob.


----------



## Madderduro

mixture 965 in a yello bole


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

St Bruno's Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## ukbob

MacBaren HH Vintage Syrian in a Peterson Rosslare Classic . It was a toss up between a pipe or cigar and the pipe won the day. 👍


----------



## Piper

GLP Sextant in a Castello greatline.


----------



## ebnash

Small bowl of Sir Walter Raleigh in the Falcon on the way to work.


----------



## Fusion

Drucquer & Sons Blairgowrie in a Pete Christmas XL90


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a nording


----------



## Piper

Conniston.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a armellini


----------



## Fusion

Im on a quest to try all the OTC "Old Codgers" blends and @ebnash kindly sent me just about all of them in a PIF

Half and Half in a Cob


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Scap

Trafalgar from @Fusion
And my new Corona lighter.


----------



## JohnBrody15

KBV mountains of madness in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

C&D Tuggle Hall in the Paronelli...I've tried this blend in about 4 different pipes over the last 8 mos or so and just cant get comfortable with it. It's like a lackluster English that's missing something......onward to other blends....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

Fusion said:


> Im on a quest to try all the OTC "Old Codgers" blends and @ebnash kindly sent me just about all of them in a PIF
> 
> Half and Half in a Cob


I did this last year....it was a good time!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelly Fammata


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> I did this last year....it was a good time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Damn, I just realized I missed one of the quintessential Codger blends; Grainger


----------



## ebnash

JohnBrody15 said:


> KBV mountains of madness in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a dandy pipe, John! I've been looking around for something small for the commute smokes. 30 min to work in the morning, about an hour getting home.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Finishing off a bowl of Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain, loaded and ready for another day with
D&S The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Warped The Haunting in a Washington Cob 
SG 1792 in a German Pot 
WCC Slices and GL Pease Telegraph Hill pouched


----------



## Hickorynut

HH Burley Flake in the Peterson Derry...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Bullseye Flake in a Falcon


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> That's a dandy pipe, John! I've been looking around for something small for the commute smokes. 30 min to work in the morning, about an hour getting home.


Thank you! That's a 623 ks. It's good for about a 30 minute drive, probably a little more, I was smoking pretty fast last night. Usually I just go for a cob for driving though, in case I scorch the rim while lighting and driving. Something to consider.


----------



## Fusion

SWR in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

My second smoke from the @ebnash Haul today is PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Scap

St Bruno Flake from @Fusion
This stuff is delicious!!!!


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> St Bruno Flake from @*Fusion*
> This stuff is delicious!!!!
> 
> View attachment 272594


Sure is, i love the stuff


----------



## UBC03

Making the house smell pretty.. like eating a bag of Ludens.. got the tin and a pack of bristled cleaners for nothing after winning a 10$ voucher in beat the dealer.

Between this and the mountain dew, I think my tongue needs a safe word..









Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

SWRA from @ebnash in a Cob


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Castello greatline fluted dublin. Everything is smoking great this evening.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Drucquer Inns of Court in a Castello greatline fluted dublin. Everything is smoking great this evening.:smile2:


Isnt it funny how that goes? some days everything is great and i have days that everything i smoke sucks, wonder why that is.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Another vote for St Bruno's Flake, compliments Colin @Fusion. Smoking great in a Castello aristocratica (fumed) bent egg. Just one of those days for sure!


----------



## CrustyCat

Orlik Golden sliced in my Starfire.









Sent from my moto g(7) optimo maxx(XT1955DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Everything is smoking so well today, I thought I'd go for a VaPer. I think it's that the air is dry and cool, which allows the tobacco to keep lit with minimal puffing, making for a gentle relaxed shallow cadence. Or it could just be one of the charmed days. 

Solani Virginia Flake 633 in a Castello cherrywood. Will have to clean some pipes soon.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in my dedicated Barling Billiard


----------



## ebnash

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Stanwell Ivarsson


----------



## Fusion

Continuing my OTC quest with Five Brothers once again from a PIF and @ebnash smoked in a Lee
Holy carp, you want Burley then smoke this @Scap but eat a full meal first, its strong


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon on a perfect smoking day.


----------



## Scap

PS Bullseye Flake in my Savinelli.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Westminster from @Piper in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## MattT

Just warm enough to do some porch sitting while enjoying some Cult BRM. It's been a while and I forgot how much I like this.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Midway* (2019) film based on the Attack on Pearl Harbor and the subsequent Battle of Midway during World War II.
The Intelligence officer (and a Navy director too) were pipe smoking in that film which ''as always'' had some exaggerations and historical mistakes.










Samuel Gawith Perfection.


----------



## ebnash

2017 Dunhill Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop always a go to..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Marlin Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Fusion

PS Bullseye Flake in a Cellini Bulldog, Very nice but i prefer the LNF Erik @ebnash, many thanks again


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Castello greatline Le Dune.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Castello greatline Le Dune.


Breaking it in with the good stuff, love it :thumb:


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Hope whatever problems I'm having with the forum posting improves.


----------



## Scap

Cob full of Merde de Cheval.
Seemed appropriate.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> A quarter of a bowl left of year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Hope whatever problems I'm having with the forum posting improves.


Good to see you back Jim, hope it stays ok for you


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in the same pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Popeye Meets Sinbad the Sailor.


----------



## Fusion

The last of my old codger blends quest is Prince Albert in a Cob


----------



## ebnash

I was unable to finish my pipe of Dunhill Flake on my way to work this morning, so it was relit at the end of the work day and enjoyed again.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke High Hat in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> A quarter of a bowl left of year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem. Hope whatever problems I'm having with the forum posting improves.


Hi Jim, it's good to see you back. I was having a lot of problems with the site in the past, I installed an add blocker and about 99.5% of the bs stopped.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hi Jim, it's good to see you back. I was having a lot of problems with the site in the past, I installed an add blocker and about 99.5% of the bs stopped.


Thats exactly what i did


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Dark Fired Cherry Kake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Petersons Irish Flake from @ebnash in a Radice Rind Brandy, Thanks Erik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

St Bruno's Flake in a Castello le dune.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem. Off to run a few errands. I should rename this blend "T" as it's usually my traveling blend.


----------



## Fusion

Peretti Cambridge Flake in a Pete Christmas 2019 XL90


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Levant in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Fusion said:


> Petersons Irish Flake from @*ebnash* in a Radice Rind Brandy, Thanks Erik


I think i need to add a warning about this Tobacco lol, it has a hell if a Nic hit, great smoke but really hit me hard and lucky i had just eaten breakfast :surprise:

@UBC03 you would love this


----------



## UBC03

Fusion said:


> I think i need to add a warning about this Tobacco lol, it has a hell if a Nic hit, great smoke but really hit me hard and lucky i had just eaten breakfast :surprise:
> 
> @UBC03 you would love this


Time to scour the cellar 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

SWRA in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Fusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Petersons Irish Flake from @*ebnash* in a Radice Rind Brandy, Thanks Erik
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to add a warning about this Tobacco lol, it has a hell if a Nic hit, great smoke but really hit me hard and lucky i had just eaten breakfast /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png
> 
> @UBC03 you would love this
Click to expand...

This is hilarious. I was trying to post earlier to apologize for not letting you know it has a mule kick, but I was on my work Network which blocks me from posting to V-Bulletin Forums.

Hope it wasn't too hard on you. I knew you would like it because it has had that Fire Cured Kentucky that falls in line with your preferences.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> This is hilarious. I was trying to post earlier to apologize for not letting you know it has a mule kick, but I was on my work Network which blocks me from posting to V-Bulletin Forums.
> 
> Hope it wasn't too hard on you. I knew you would like it because it has had that Fire Cured Kentucky that falls in line with your preferences.


Lol it was ok, great smoke as i said, need a big meal before i have another bowl


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Hansom Flake in a Castello paneled pot.


----------



## Scap

1792 in my Frank Thunder PPOTY

Stuff is really growing on me.

Had a gnat fly up my nose, so I'm a bit distracted at the moment.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> 1792 in my Frank Thunder PPOTY
> 
> Stuff is really growing on me.
> 
> Had a gnat fly up my nose, so I'm a bit distracted at the moment.


Nothing like a good buzz! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> 1792 in my Frank Thunder PPOTY
> 
> Stuff is really growing on me.
> 
> Had a gnat fly up my nose, so I'm a bit distracted at the moment.


Retrohale that thing outa there :grin2:


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Retrohale that thing outa there :grin2:


You suck. That just cauterized my brain. 
*Note to self ... Don't retro a mouthful of 1792.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> You suck. That just cauterized my brain.
> *Note to self ... Don't retro a mouthful of 1792.
> :vs_laugh:


>>>>
Becha it killed that sucker though


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> >>>>
> Becha it killed that sucker though


If it didn't, I'm in trouble...lol


----------



## ebnash

Cocktail of bits leftover from previous bowl preps. Dunhill Flake, Sillem’s Councilor, and Stonehaven. Smoking very nice.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> 1792 in my Frank Thunder PPOTY
> 
> Stuff is really growing on me.
> 
> Had a gnat fly up my nose, so I'm a bit distracted at the moment.


At least you didn't swallow a fly. You know where that could lead!:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> At least you didn't swallow a fly. You know where that could lead!:smile2:


Had to Google the answer....lol
:vs_laugh:


----------



## JimInks

Just enjoyed an hour and a half smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Gentleman Caller in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough for one more bowl. This will get me to a very late dinner time. I did have a very late lunch, though.


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowrie in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, New York strip steak and green beans dinner with a slice and a half of pecan pie, and a few strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Watching Johnny Carson, and taking the night off of work. I had a busy enough day as it was. 

Btw, this Kaywoodie was best $50 ever spent on a pipe. The wood was aged from the 1970s, and carefully stored until it was used for this run of pipes. A remarkable smoker that smokes wayyyyy above its pay price.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing another long smoke: HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a light meal, and am now smoking Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting about pipe tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. I'll likely finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Scap

Getting ready to throw a brisket flat on the smoker.
Decided to try out the WO Larsen aromatic Secret Santa sent me.

View attachment 272890


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Had to Google the answer....lol
> :vs_laugh:


"I Knew an Old Lady Who Swallowed a Fly.":smile2:

Smoking GLP Sextant in a Dunhill ring grain shell billiard.


----------



## Scap

Meat has been on the smoker for 2 hours...
Chain smoking Star of the East now. On my second bowl.

BBQ, Coffee, and Latakia; life is good.


----------



## Scap

Three hours into it, the flat hit stall temp. So now it's wrapped in butcher paper for the rest of the journey.

Bowl #3 of Star of the East is half done. I may not have any taste buds left by the time the brisket is done, but this is a delicious way to kill them!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Dunny prince.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Lunch is next.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a very tasty chicken and mashed potatoes lunch, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## msmith1986

HH Old Dark Fired for the first smoke in this Chacom Tom Eltang freehand.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> HH Old Dark Fired for the first smoke in this Chacom Tom Eltang freehand.
> View attachment 272922


Nice to see you back on the thread Matt.:smile2:

Good looking pipe BTW.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been busy cleaning pipes, and watching a documentary about The Shroud of Turin.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Nice to see you back on the thread Matt.:smile2:
> 
> Good looking pipe BTW.


Great to see you too David. Unfortunately I've been incredibly busy the last few weeks. I've been smoking here and there after getting home late in the evening, but then I pass out and forget to look around or post anything. I already worked 9 hours today too. Ugh.
That pipe was actually sent to me by a BOTL in Pittsburgh this week. I like it so far.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I had some Sutliff matured red VA in my beater pot the other night. It's a nice blend I've been smoking quite a bit the last few months.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of C&D Gentleman Caller in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Getting ready to have dinner out with old high school friends.


----------



## Scap

Watch City Slices in my Stanwell 2020 POTY

Thanks @JohnBrody15 for the sampler!


----------



## Fusion

Half & Half in a Cob


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Half & Half in a Cob


How is it?


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> How is it?


Of the Old Codgers blends iv tried its my least favorite, i get a chemical taste from it, trying one last time


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> Of the Old Codgers blends iv tried its my least favorite, i get a chemical taste from it, trying one last time


That's been my fear of these OTC blends.


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> That's been my fear of these OTC blends.


All the rest i tried are great, no problem at all with them


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful night out with friends at a good Mexican restaurant with a bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Watching The Smothers Brothers.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline le dune.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures BFTP Prototype in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Phone chatting about lots of stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

According to the government's new measures to fight the new Coronavirus: closed Cafes, restaurants, theaters, cinemas, museums, etc which means No Cafe photos at least for two weeks.










I am smoking Esoterica Tobacciana Pembroke.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> According to the government's new measures to fight the new Coronavirus: closed Cafes, restaurants, theaters, cinemas, museums, etc which means No Cafe photos at least for two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Esoterica Tobacciana Pembroke.


that background is still nice...missing the pastry though...be safe man


----------



## Olecharlie

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Three Friars in an Il Ceppo Brandy,
> View attachment 272956


Thats a good looking pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Suzy and Molly were happy to see me in the kitchen... so much that they allowed me to feed them before I could fix myself a glass of ice water with floaty widdle icebergs. They have a lot of heart!


----------



## Piper

HU Fayyum in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaroux in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in a Mark Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

KBV mountains of madness in the new savinelli 320. This bowl is massive. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. A cup of Community Coffee, neat, is my drink on this cold day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about pipes.


----------



## msmith1986

Esoterica Dorchester in a Brigham 23S. A BOTL sent me an ounce or 2 last week, very nice so far.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Full Metal Balkanist in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow cream swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

2015 Motzek Stang in a Pete SH Squire Thanks @ebnash


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff whiskey cavendish in a MM Country Gent. Feel like some aro's tonight.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting with one of my oldest and best friends.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a twin bore oil cured Radice 'Bark' billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## msmith1986

Stoved black VA topped with BCA in the Brog big morta pot.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Working on a Betty and Veronica story.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Warped/C&D Cloud Hopper in a Chacom Tom Eltang freehand, and little miss Luna standing guard.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Did a bit of snacking, and am now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV Burley Morning Pipe in a Stanwell...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Bayou Morning in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Smoker's Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Community Coffee, neat, is my drink.​


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 303 peaches and cream in a Molina bent apple nosewarmer, and Baby Cat hanging out with me.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some of my VA/Bur blend for the first smoke in one of my recently finished 1970's French unfinished billiards.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Back home after running an errand. Smoked a bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Been figuring out what of the three Ken Byron blends to try next and what pipes to smoke them in. Two of them are early prototypes.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures SMRVF Prototype in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. I can't discuss what it is, so be patient with me.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a 1963 Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures ROD Prototype in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Sakura in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Scap

GH &Co Dark Flake from brother @JohnBrody15
I like this, but can't for the life of me figure out what I'm tasting. There's a roasted nuts flavor on the retro.

The reviews don't read like how this tastes or smokes to me, so I'm doubly confused.


----------



## msmith1986

Borkum Riff cherry cavendish in a Pakoc bent apple. Kind of funny, this is my Lakeland pipe, so I'm getting some Lakeland essence in the cherry. Might need more in a different pipe later after dinner.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,
> 
> View attachment 273130


I noticed you have a couple of those CA pipes. So those pipes were made for Lane? Who made them? Charatan?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Spent an hour cleaning pipes so I got lazy and smoked a bowl of Davidoff Scottish Mixture in the same Dunny dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, Arctic Char fish and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Cleaning a few pipes before going back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Scap said:


> GH &Co Dark Flake from brother @*JohnBrody15*
> I like this, but can't for the life of me figure out what I'm tasting. There's a roasted nuts flavor on the retro.
> 
> The reviews don't read like how this tastes or smokes to me, so I'm doubly confused.


 That's because there's some burley in the blend.

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work now.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

msmith1986 said:


> I noticed you have a couple of those CA pipes. So those pipes were made for Lane? Who made them? Charatan?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Don't know. The backstory is that the strummel's were made in the 60's buy a company that shut down, P&C bought the building lock, stock & barrel so these were NOS and P&C contracted Lane to finish em. 
They smoke fantastic, as well as anything else I have. The finish on the Dublin has worn off on one side so I just have to make sure and keep it waxed so I don't lose the stain. Both are tapered stems which took a while to get used to. These two were probably the best deals I've ever gotten on a pipe! $50 ea. New!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLNF (2012) in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Classic Burley Kake in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710 bent Dublin sitter. Both are favorites of mine. The slight cocoa in the Burley Kake makes its aroma acceptable while in and around the house.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Working and listening to the Travelin' Wilburys.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem. Just brewed some coffee as I go back to work.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Work is done for the day, and I'm phone chatting about tobacco.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Wanted to see if I got the Gentleman Caller ghost out this pipe. It appears cotton balls and vodka works well.


----------



## JohnBrody15

C&d warped the haunting in the stanwell pipe of the year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures ROD Prototype in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Rainy and slightly chilly today, so there's no walking around the neighborhood today, unless the rain stops.


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures SMRVF Prototype in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. The rain has stopped, so I'm going out to do some walking.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Irish Flake in a Peterson Christmas 2019 XL90 for St Patricks day


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Night Owl in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello greatline dublin with kimberlite trim.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> GLP Union Square


Are you still just choking it down, or has this tobacco improved for you? I had a can of Union Square and thought it had zero flavor or character. It tasted like I was burning something to create smoke. I ended up giving it all away. Later, I came across someone who said that Union Square needs years of aging to get better, but for me, I couldn't find anything in it that could get better. Maybe it would get smoother, but still no flavor???

People will probably think I'm crazy, but I have yet to find any GLP tobacco that I enjoy.


----------



## Scap

KBV Mountains of Madness.
In a pot with a huge bowl. The way it was intended to be consumed. In vast quantities. I may have been drinking tosay. So stream of consciousness not necessarily linear or logical.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Are you still just choking it down, or has this tobacco improved for you? I had a can of Union Square and thought it had zero flavor or character. It tasted like I was burning something to create smoke. I ended up giving it all away. Later, I came across someone who said that Union Square needs years of aging to get better, but for me, I couldn't find anything in it that could get better. Maybe it would get smoother, but still no flavor???
> 
> People will probably think I'm crazy, but I have yet to find any GLP tobacco that I enjoy.


I like a number of the GLP english/balkan blends and I especially like the blends he concocted for Drucquer. I'm not much of a straight virginia aficionado but I like them when I need a break from latakia or lakeland blends. I agree with you about Union Square. Although it's growing on me, I don't detect much flavor either. But if you read the reviews in tobacco.reviews.com, you'll discover that we're in the minority.:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Castello pot,


----------



## JimInks

Cleaning a few pipes after a wonderful salad, French cut pork chops and green beans dinner with pineapple and strawberries for dessert. I'm almost half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to work soon. Ice water and floaty li'l icebergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Taking an ice water break for some Community Coffee. Going to work as soon as the coffee is brewed.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Working and listening to old Jim Croce concerts.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2002 black sandblasted quarter bend Karl Erik Ekstravagant horn with a horn insert in the ferrule and black acrylic stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a while, so it was time to do so.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Did a little snacking beforehand. I'll probably end the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Unable to sleep, so I thought a smoke was in order: Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a large Castello.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Castello greatline faceted aristocratica dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am about a third of the way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this sunny day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Peretti British in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 1981 Ascorti Black Billiard Business with a military bit and pearl gray acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Spent some time walking around the neighborhood with m'lady and the neighborhood cats.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Barling Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop in one of my high mileage cobs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill, Royal Yacht in an Walther Squashed Tomato,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Been a while since I've popped the top on a tin of this!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with grapes and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking McClelland No. 2020 Matured Cake in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite saddle-like stem.


----------



## Scap

Finished the HB and loaded a bowl of Bayou Morning.

It's pretty tasty too.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Cleaning a couple of pipes and watching Green Acres.


----------



## Fusion

Some BB1938 in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of my open stash of Watch City 4Q in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Working and listening to Frontier Gentleman.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Mountains of Madness (West’s Best Series) in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Taking a very short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Back to work, now.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. I may end the day with this smoke. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in the buckeye tomato


----------



## Scap

Starting with OJK.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in the jacono


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello bent egg. This tin of Stonehenge has no discernible "perfume" to it at all. Don't know whether the essence was lost with aging in the tin or was never added but I miss it. Still a pleasant mild/sweet virginia smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Apple ,


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Slices in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Olecharlie

Plumb pudding in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a very tasty lunch, and am now smoking Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Sakura in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Working on a review of this blend. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this warm, sunny, humid day.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices in my Rossi


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, rib-eye steak and sugar snap green peas dinner with grapes and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Cleaning a few pipes before going back to work.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures CH Prototype in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some exhausted rooster in the frank thunder pipe of the year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Prince Albert in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures The English Fragrant in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Working and listening to You Bet Your Life.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Hansom Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Listing this early so I can concentrate on work for a bit: Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this one early, too: GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem. Taking a very short work break to brew some Community Coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Sakura in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

Good morning.
Starting this rainy day with a mug of coffee and a bowl of Bayou Morning.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 965 in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Went outside to get the mail and feed Fluffy, and was happily surprised that it feels like a summer day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Navy Flake in a Stanwell 63 Flame Grain Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now half way through this bowl of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun 2020 in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

SWRA in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Blend in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver 660 in a Neerup bent pot, got a sample from a friend, had to order some, loving it


----------



## Piper

A 60/40 ratio of GLP Union Square and MacBaren 7 Seas Regular. Another reason not to make my own blends!


----------



## JimInks

Took a short snooze, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Scap

Kendal Flake from @JohnBrody15
The Lakeland is faint on this sample and sort of reminds me of my grandma's house. That faint smell of a fragrance "that was once popular, but only the older women would be wearing it now"


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs, and plenty of both is what I've been drinking today to stay hydrated.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello fumed bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, rib-eye steak and asparagus dinner with strawberries and grapes for dessert. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Johnny Cash Show before I go to work.​


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a paneled Castello pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Off to work as soon as the Community Coffee is brewed.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a 1984 Stanwell Antique 124 egg with a smooth brown front and a black sandblasted back with a dark gold ferrule and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and having my last smoke of the day, which is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Been watching episodes of You Bet Your Life. It's a real shame that JLTV slices and dices these episodes so much and so poorly. It's the worst any channel has ever done to any TV show that I have ever seen.


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Radice


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Sunny and humid today.


----------



## ForMud

Stokkebye #31 Optimum in a cob, while cleaning up some tree limbs and poking around in the shop.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Gave the lawnmower a quick service and now smoking Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Scap

After dinner. On the back porch with a mug of coffee and a bowl of Concerto.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello sea rock pot.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Fusion

Just finished dinner and having a big bowl of Ennerdale in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, six chicken legs and asparagus dinner with a few grapes for dessert. Half way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching a Torchy Blane movie.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Cabbies Mixture in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Brewing some Community Coffee, and getting ready to go to work.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a little early: Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl of year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a light meal, and am now smoking Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

An Air China plane carrying 18 tonnes of Chinese healthcare material arrived in Greece to meet the urgent needs of our country due to a coronavirus. In fact, by themselves the Chinese mission had also placed banners in Greek and Chinese.

''Friendship is a soul that lives in two bodies.''
Aristotle, 384-322 BC










I am smoking McLintock Black Cherry, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through my last smoke of the day: Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

C&D Pegasus.
Bought it on a whim. But I'm finding it to be quite pleasant.
There's some toasted nutty flavors, maybe some toasted cereal grain flavors like you'd use in a Homebrew beer recipe. Also, there's a mild touch of sweetness. It's real subtle and isn't distracting.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> C&D Pegasus.
> Bought it on a whim. But I'm finding it to be quite pleasant.
> There's some toasted nutty flavors, maybe some toasted cereal grain flavors like you'd use in a Homebrew beer recipe. Also, there's a mild touch of sweetness. It's real subtle and isn't distracting.


Wow, this bowl packed a punch that snuck up on me!
Very nice buzz and great flavor start to finish.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Wow, this bowl packed a punch that snuck up on me!
> 
> Very nice buzz and great flavor start to finish.


That's always a great combo

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Piper

HU Director's Cut in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a parker


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and finished this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Santambriogo


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of C&D Briar Fox in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in my Neerup Pot.
With a glass of red wine.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful salad and chili dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm just past the half way mark on this bowl of year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Going to work now.


----------



## ebnash

Had to get out of the rat race for a few days. Complete relaxation. Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Jim's Va/Bur in a 2015 Basil Meadows Bing Crosby Merchant Service replica with a smooth straight thin shank, aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand,
> View attachment 273672


That's sexy


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Working and listening to John Lee Hooker.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Taking a short work break.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished this job, and this bowl of Hearth & Home Smoky Mountain (Slow Aged Series) in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Decided have a cigar that a friend gifted me: a Patina robusto.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty light meal, and have a third of a bowl left of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Might call it a day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Community Coffee is brewing. So is a busy day.


----------



## Fusion

SG Braken Flake from 2011 in a Pete Killarney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Loaded up a couple of cobs with BCF and Three Friars, gonna mow for a few hours


----------



## JimInks

Back home from running an errand, and smoked a bowl of Jim’s A Blend in a three quarter bend smooth 1985 Dunhill Chestnut 5202 with a cumberland saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Edward G Robinson in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Off to run another errand. Now smoking C&D Briar Fox in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Chilly and rainy today.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Had to get out of the rat race for a few days. Complete relaxation. Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Frank Thunder Poker


OMG! If that's the view from your back patio you, are one very lucky man. I alway knew you lived in a beautiful place but that vista is right up there with the one @Rondo enjoys in Williamstown.

Meantime, I'm smoking HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline blast bulldog on a rainy NY day. But the family is healthy so all is well.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> OMG! If that's the view from your back patio you, are one very lucky man. I alway knew you lived in a beautiful place but that vista is right up there with the one @*Rondo* enjoys in Williamstown.
> 
> Meantime, I'm smoking HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline blast bulldog on a rainy NY day. But the family is healthy so all is well.


I traded 6oz of watch city blends that im not keen on for a Tin of that to add to my "No longer available" stash, how is it?


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> I traded 6oz of watch city blends that im not keen on for a Tin of that to add to my "No longer available" stash, how is it?


Vintage Syrian is nicely balanced-savory and a bit sweet, not a lat bomb. I don't think it's special enough to overspend trying to stock a cellar. I have a feeling it's losing a little tang as it ages but I'm basing that on a vacuum sealed bag I decanted a year or two ago. It might be pristine in an unopened tin or bag. It's also nice and mild. My tongue was scorched this morning from smoking a bowl of SPC Potlach last evening and the Vintage Syrian didn't aggravate the problem at all. The Potlach was a tad moist but nothing out of the ordinary. It has a sour taste that makes me think of citric acid or vinegar. I believe tobaccos are actually basic but I could feel a chemical burn with every draw. It only took an hour of that torture for me to finally give up LOL.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Vintage Syrian is nicely balanced-savory and a bit sweet, not a lat bomb. I don't think it's special enough to overspend trying to stock a cellar. I have a feeling it's losing a little tang as it ages but I'm basing that on a vacuum sealed bag I decanted a year or two ago. It might be pristine in an unopened tin or bag. It's also nice and mild. My tongue was scorched this morning from smoking a bowl of SPC Potlach last evening and the Vintage Syrian didn't aggravate the problem at all. The Potlach was a tad moist but nothing out of the ordinary. It has a sour taste that makes me think of citric acid or vinegar. I believe tobaccos are actually basic but I could feel a chemical burn with every draw. It only took an hour of that torture for me to finally give up LOL.


Oh i did well on the deal, the site operates the same as here, you do a deal and end up getting far more when it arrives, this guy sent me some Perreti samples which i did like and a sample of Solani Silver 660 Flake which i love, just bought a Tin because of that sample. I did send him a few extras :wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Stanwell Flame Grain, building some cake


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. It's been a very busy day.


----------



## Scap

WCC Slices in a cob.

Trying not to scorch it in this crazy wind.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and sugar sweet green peas dinner with grapes for dessert. About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Altinok meerschaum. Coloring slowly.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching a Miss Marple movie as Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get out of the rat race for a few days. Complete relaxation. Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Frank Thunder Poker
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! If that's the view from your back patio you, are one very lucky man. I alway knew you lived in a beautiful place but that vista is right up there with the one @Rondo enjoys in Williamstown.
> 
> Meantime, I'm smoking HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline blast bulldog on a rainy NY day. But the family is healthy so all is well.
Click to expand...

No, not that lucky. We have friends, in there late 40's who retired last year and bought a beautiful property (15 acres) in Southern Oregon. Takes us about 7 hours to drive up there, but it's always worth the visit. We just got home from spending 5 days up there.

My employer consulted with the FedGov and got agreement to bring back a very small contingency of engineers to work on critical projects so I'm headed back into the office and labs to start things up tomorrow morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Castello pot,


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> I traded 6oz of watch city blends that im not keen on for a Tin of that to add to my "No longer available" stash, how is it?


Well, if you like it, I saw some on the shelf at Telford's in Mill Valley last time I was up there. They will mail to you...


----------



## JimInks

Have a third of a bowl left of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking GLP Piccadilly in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV Verge Overdrive in a Brog67 and Boyers Mashup....time to get busy...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Peretti Cambridge Flake in a Radice


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Eureka! in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, chatted with the neighbors, and am now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of C&D Briar Fox in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Mid 80's outside. Nice breeze. Sun shining. I'm hiding in the shade of my patio cover.
Gaslight in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this rainy day.


----------



## Fusion

Ratrrays Marlin Flake in a Pete Christmas XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,
> View attachment 273786





OneStrangeOne said:


> Dunhill Royal Yacht in an Armentrout Apple,
> View attachment 273794





OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Three Friars in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,
> View attachment 273826


Nathan, hopefully three apples a day will keep the doctor away.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

KBV Mountains of Madness
And a couple fingers of Red Spot Irish Whiskey


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and filet mignon dinner with orange slices and grapes for dessert. Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## Fusion

SWRA in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Tim West freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin (GBD second) sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Robert McConnell Celebrated Sovereign in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am half way through this bowl of Former 50th Anniversary in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Might end the day with this smoke.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*GREEK INDEPENDENCE WAR of 1821*

As today at 25 March 1821 the Orthodox Greeks officially started the revolution against the ottoman empire fighting turks and their allies [muslims from albania,bosnia,egypt,croatia,algeria,tynice etc] to end a 400 year old tyranny and genocide.
Their motto was "Freedom of Death" and in few areas where the turks never manage to invade was "Win or Death".










1821-2020: 199th Anniversary, "For Country-for God-for Family" !

I am smoking Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Got a couple new Ken Byron blends to review today. The rain finally stopped, but I expect more is yet to come.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Community Coffee is my drink on this sunny and cloudy day.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake 660 in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Then, finally, lunch!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun 2020 (Limited Edition) in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Time to do a little more walking.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug #2 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

Maltese Falcon in a St Claude Pot


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## ebnash

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Stanwell Ivarrson. Very strange times right now, especially being part a tiny group asked to come back into work. Super strict hours, lots of where you been throughout the day, temp scans, crazy cleanliness protocols. 

I’m thankful to come home and have a small window for a bowl


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun 2020 (Limited Edition) in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Cutty with a cup of Earl Grey,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art.


----------



## Fusion

Last smoke of the day, St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Three Friars in a Heisenberg Dublin,
> View attachment 273922


Love that brass cartridge band.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Did a bit of snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures River of Deceit in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Have enough left for one more bowl. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

L' ENNEMI INTIME (2007) ,a War movie.
Algeria 1959, here is Captain Berthaut a WWII veteran brutally tortured by Gestapo now fighting the guerillas.










I am smoking Domaine de Lavalette No 8.


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a fluted Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Julius Vesz 'Hand cut' Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Got a big surprise box of hate mail just now. The fella even threw in some candy with the amazing amount of great tobaccos! Wow!


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through one of the blends I was gifted today, which I haven't smoked in several years: Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a long time, either. This is the first expensive pipe I ever bought. Cost me $25 at a Tinderbox. For many years, it was one of my most smoked pipes, but in recent times, has been a bit neglected. Well, it's going to be back in action for a little while.


----------



## Piper

Viprati (courtesy Nathan @OneStrangeOne) in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> A quarter of the way through one of the blends I was gifted today, which I haven't smoked in several years: Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy's second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in a long time, either. This is the first expensive pipe I ever bought. Cost me $25 at a Tinderbox. For many years, it was one of my most smoked pipes, but in recent times, has been a bit neglected. Well, it's going to be back in action for a little while.


It's nice to revisit old friends. My earliest pipes are still some of my best smokers.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am almost half way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in an undated slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff matured red VA in a small 70's French billiard.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

A bowl of Captain Black in a Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320 KS (Italy) earlier after a light lunch.


----------



## msmith1986

Olecharlie said:


> A bowl of Captain Black in a Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320 KS (Italy) earlier after a light lunch.


320's are King, love them. (For me at least, lol)

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Marble Kake in a Rossi Vittoria 320. (Charlie influenced me)








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Watch City Old Black Magic in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a Frank Thunder Poker Puff POTY


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 779 in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Piper

Stratford in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Scap

Royal Yacht in my Charatan


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meatloaf and green peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Fat Old Sun 2020 (Limited Edition) in a smooth 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug #2 in a small slight bend black sandblast 2000 D.R. Ardor Urano Ninfea Fatta A Mano author with a silver spigot military bit and a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Happy Brown Bogie in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 402 Luxury Twist Flake in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. Watching Seven Worlds, One Planet on the BBC.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver 660 Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Dark Fired Cherry in a Brindisi billiard. The best cherry blend I've ever had, I can't get enough of it and I'm almost out.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some snacking, and am now smoking Warped King’s Stride in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Registered 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Burley Delight #212 in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am also enjoying my last smoke of the day, which is Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## MattT

Some Cult BRM in the Sav Roma from last night and H&H El Nino this morning in the go to pipe.
















Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Time to do one of my daily walks.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Washington Cob


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi’s Sweet Muffin in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Irish Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello greatline with kimberlite band on stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Night Owl in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Bright and sunny, and rather warm today. Time for a walk with the neighborhood cats.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## ebnash

Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker. Left work an hour ago with this started on my drive home. Still smoldering...


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in an undated slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Scap

GH&Co Dark Flake from @JohnBrody15
In my Peterson.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and asparagus dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Bret Maverick. This late 70s series sure isn't as good as the original version.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

St. Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Watching Johnny Carson.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Dark Fired Cherry in a Brog 316 Dublin before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Hearth & Home Smoky Mountain (Slow Aged Series) in a smooth briar calabash shape 1984 Fero Danese made in Italy with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Time to clean some dishes.


----------



## JimInks

I want to finish some reading, so I'm having a short smoke for my last of the day: year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Piper said:


> St. Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline.


Did you smoke that before or after your Council of Mages meeting? :grin2: I love that pipe and that joke is 100% about how awesome it is.


----------



## Fusion

Starting my Saturday with Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in Dunhill root dublin.

I'm finally starting to really like this tobacco. Virginias are growing on me—just pure flavor.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Did you smoke that before or after your Council of Mages meeting? :grin2: I love that pipe and that joke is 100% about how awesome it is.


Hahaha. I had to Google what that was. Good to inject a little humor these days.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Just got some Wilke tobacco in.


----------



## Fusion

2011 GH Louisiana Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke # 13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in years, and as I need another pipe to smoke Lat-blends in, this former-burley pipe gets that call. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this very warm and sunny day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Night Owl in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Warped: Cloud Hopper in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Registered 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Three Stooges.


----------



## Piper

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake (I nearly said cake) in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> GH Bob's Chocolate Flake (I nearly said cake) in a Dunhill amber root prince.


That would have left some goop :vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a Pete Squire


----------



## Scap

Three coins of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Stanwell 2020.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and green beans dinner with chili on the side dinner. My dessert smoke is Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi’s Sweet Muffin in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Watching The Johnny Cash Show.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke # 184 in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite saddle stem with cream swirls.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Nero Wolfe starring Mr. Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Envy apple, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Finishing up a little tobacco jarring.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke # 178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary about Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Jack’s Tobacco 12th Anniversary in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching the first episode of the 60s series The Invaders.


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron early morning and a tad of plumb pudding in a Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and front wind break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some burly flake #5 in the Peterson system pipe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## ebnash

KBV Burlier Morning Pipe in an Altinok Meer. Had to go into work for while today. Nice being the only one here


----------



## Piper

HU Fayyum (I believe this was from @huffer33). This is a lovely mellow blend.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

According to the measures for the Coronavirus the Cafe are closed, you have to inform the authorities via sms or have on you a paper with signature-ID to prove that you are exiting home for a specific reason. You must wear gloves and musk and many people are not allowed to gather even in public places.
Today i manage to ''escape'' from the ringer and go somewhere hidden and i send you the message that the Greek pipe smoker 
WILL NEVER SURRENDER !










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting ready to do another of my neighborhood walks.


----------



## ebnash

Now smoking a mix of 1/3 Haunted Bookshop and 2/3 KBV Burlier Morning Pipe to try and get a little more Burley punch out an aromatic. Not bad.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## Scap

WCC Slices in a cob


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a $3.95 1977 medium bend unbranded Ropp Cherrywood poker style pipe with a vulcanite p-lip stem made for me by Basil Meadows. Haven't smoked this pipe in many years, but Basil made me a new stem for it so I can smoke it again. This smoke will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JohnBrody15

KBV kings ransom in the savinelli Roma bent bulldog. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake 660 in a No Name Pot


----------



## Piper

Escudo.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap green peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin (GBD second) sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Longstreet, a one season TV series I haven't seen in about fifty years. Suzie's watching with me on my lap, while Molly is snoozin' on m'lady's lap. Cats have different ways of being entertained.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a Punch Chop Suey. A stupid name for a cigar, but it is very tasty. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching an episode of Hawkins starring James Stewart.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking W.O. Larsen Limited Edition 2018 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching The Fugitive.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## ukbob

Three Nuns in Dave Neerup Classic, first time with one can see me purchasing some more of in the future.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Wilke # 178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

HU Makkhua in a Castello greatline.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> HU Makkhua in a Castello greatline.


She's a beauty.:grin2:


----------



## Piper

GLP Sextant in the same pipe. One of those days when every bowl tastes good.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Carter Hall in a Country Gent Cob


That's one fancy COB!
Love that stem!
:vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Apple ,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Time for more walking.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of this sample of HU Night Owl in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching The Johnny Cash Show.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. This will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## restomod

Weather is getting better here. Finished off a jar of Narrow Bridge in my Dr. Plumb. Cleaning up a few pipes including the Falcon I found at an antique shop with early markings. Going to give the bag of C&D Carolina Red Flake a go in that in a bit


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob and a few fingers of Red Spot Irish whiskey.

Thanks @JohnBrody15 for this fragrant sampler.

It seems I'm not an aromatic fan, but do enjoy Lakelands, go figure...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, rib-eye steak, mushrooms and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Scap said:


> Bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a cob and a few fingers of Red Spot Irish whiskey.
> 
> Thanks @*JohnBrody15* for this fragrant sampler.
> 
> It seems I'm not an aromatic fan, but do enjoy Lakelands, go figure...


I'd say that sounds about right.


----------



## Fusion

SWRA in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Seven Worlds, One Planet on the BBC.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## CrustyCat

@JimInks I've noticed, working graveyard shift as I do, that you are up quite late sometimes...hehe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures River of Deceit in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

CrustyCat said:


> @*JimInks* I've noticed, working graveyard shift as I do, that you are up quite late sometimes...hehe.


I'm used to that.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe. I enjoy sharing the experience, even if it is long distance.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a documentary on Don Rickles.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will end my smoking day.


----------



## Piper

Last of my sample of HU Directors Cut in the same Castello greatline cherrywood. Drinking Illy Columbia something or other.


----------



## Fusion

Petersons Irish Flake in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in the same Castello cherrywood. Tasting chocolate for the first time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is my drink. Time to do some walking on this chilly, cloudy day.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Pete XL90


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Last of my sample of HU Directors Cut in the same Castello great line cherrywood. Drinking Illy Columbia something or other.





Fusion said:


> Peterson's Irish Flake in a Neerup Bent Pot





OneStrangeOne said:


> 2015 Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,
> View attachment 274372





Fusion said:


> Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Pete XL90


You Gents sure do have some great looking pipes. :vs_cool:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. I wish I could hydrate this tobacco, but it tends to mold if done, durn it! I still get an excellent Va. flavor from it just the same. Especially since I gave this pipe a good cleaning to get the red Virginia taste out.


----------



## Fusion

JimInks said:


> Now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. I wish I could hydrate this tobacco, but it tends to mold if done, durn it! I still get an excellent Va. flavor from it just the same. Especially since I gave this pipe a good cleaning to get the red Virginia taste out.


 Jim, i had some Dunhill Three Year Mature from 2015 that was as dry as a bone, i put a 3gram Bovida in the tin (fits just right) Boveda tends do do things slowly and it took about 6 weeks, came out great, now im not trying to teach an old dog new tricks but could be worth a go
Im having a bowl of it right now


----------



## JimInks

Well, that last smoke did go quickly. So, now it's slower smoke time: Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Fusion said:


> Jim, i had some Dunhill Three Year Mature from 2015 that was as dry as a bone, i put a 3gram Bovida in the tin (fits just right) Boveda tends do do things slowly and it took about 6 weeks, came out great, now im not trying to teach an old dog new tricks but could be worth a go
> Im having a bowl of it right now


Sounds like a good idea, but my experience has taught me that some tobaccos, like some Canadian Virginias and mostly certainly Semois, are prone to mold when hydrated. I know enough people, besides myself, who have experienced the problem. It doesn't matter how slowly you do it, either. Most commercial products will do fine, but there are a few varietals that do not.

Now smoking Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy's second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin (GBD second) sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Relaxing after dinner and an evening stroll through the neighborhood with a mug of Iron Bean Loki and a bowl of OJK in the Rossi.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful salad, trout and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm close to finishing this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in s Cellini


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## Hickorynut

Earlier Match965 in the Stanwell....now Chatham Manor...late work night..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Wilke Crystal Palace in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Another cold, windy day. Looks like we'll have some rain again.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Time to do some walking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. - Dark Flake Scented in an Altinok meer. Excellent base tobaccos and a whiff of Lakeland. A nice change and just what I was craving right now. Thanks @Fusion for the generous sample.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Low Country Natural Virginia & Burley in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. It hasn't rained, and I've gotten some walking in. Going to do it again in a few minutes.


----------



## Scap

Sales meeting via WebEx.
Maltese Falcon in a cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Sales meeting via WebEx.
> Maltese Falcon in a cob.
> View attachment 274452


For anyone doing virtual meetings....be sure to mute your mic before you tap the ashes out of your pipe.
:vs_laugh:

Everyone went ape sh!t when I started tapping it. I had no idea it would be that loud.


----------



## ebnash

Maiden voyage of this new Rhodesian by Frank Thunder and smoking like a dream! In the bowl is a new tobacco to me, MacBaren Burley London Blend.


----------



## Fusion

Peretti British in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Castello aristocratica faceted greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and snap green peas dinner with an orange for dessert. Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty egg sandwich, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching Burns & Allen.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Wilke Rum Cake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. My drink is ice water and floaty li'l icebergs freshly shaven off the mean ol' big berg that sunk the Titanic. That durn fat berg just won't go away, folks.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe. He may not own the pipe anymore, but he does smoke Dunbar!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Wilke # 178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Smothers Brothers.


----------



## MattT

Nice sunny morning here in MI for a change. Working on the last of my Lane1q so I can open another tin.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solano 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin


----------



## Hickorynut

Purple Cow in the Brog48 with Pablos Guatemalan









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Time to go for a walk on this chilly, sunny day.


----------



## Fusion

Peretti Cambridge Flake in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JohnBrody15

Blackpoint courtesy of @Scap in the savinelli 320. Just baked a frittata. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and have a quarter of a bowl left of Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Telegraph Hill in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke # 172 in a 1980 smooth medium brown Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with an pearl colored acrylic saddle stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in quite a while.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Mixture 221b Baker St from 2016 in a new to me Dunhill Cumberland Bent Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Old Black Magic in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani 656 Aged Burley Flake in a Stanwell Flamegrain


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Full Metal Balkanist in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow cream swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Scap

Forgot this pipe was used to smoke Cult Blood Red Moon back in late July or early August. Care to guess how I know this????? :surprise:

The ghost of Pipe's past has visited.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, and spaghetti and meat balls, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. This smoke will be interrupted before long by big slices of freshly baked Boston Creme Pie!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

The Boston Creme Pie was delicious. Gonna have the last slice later. For now, it's a bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke #1 in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic saddle stem. Community Coffee is brewing. The last slice of Boston Creme Pie awaits its fate.


----------



## JimInks

The pie is history, and this bowl almost is: Wilke #24 in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 402 Luxury Twist Flake in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Sorry gentleman, I can't log in from laptop without having my screen hijacked by a demand to update my Adobe, Norton, etc. The demand varies among thee different software packages but they are utterly bogus and, because I don't want to download a virus, I have to close my browser (Safari) and try again later. I've installed a pop-up blocker and notified @Cricket but no relief yet. Trying to last from my iPhone is too difficult. I hope this situation rights itself soon so I can return to form and forum. In the meantime I'm smoking Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello le dune greatline. Hope to see you soon.


----------



## UBC03

Piper said:


> Sorry gentleman, I can't log in from laptop without having my screen hijacked by a demand to update my Adobe, Norton, etc. The demand varies among thee different software packages but they are utterly bogus and, because I don't want to download a virus, I have to close my browser (Safari) and try again later. I've installed a pop-up blocker and notified @Cricket but no relief yet. Trying to last from my iPhone is too difficult. I hope this situation rights itself soon so I can return to form and forum. In the meantime I'm smoking Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello le dune greatline. Hope to see you soon.


Go to forum info and it'll get you to the persons that fix this crap

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of the soon-to-be-released C&D Carolina Red Flake w/Perique in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Listening to Arlo Guthrie.


----------



## Piper

Tried logging on using Chrome browser. Seems to be working better. Here is a pic of the pipe in which I'm enjoying Solani VF.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Old Dominion in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## UBC03

Bowl of CAO cherrybomb in my cob. Trying to cut back on the cigs. Just sittin around, I'm smoking like a train. 

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Dunhill Bent Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop and coffee.
On my third bowl, I think... Lol


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Castello collection 55 pot with gold and ceramic band.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a much needed snooze, and just finished smoking Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Carolina Red Flake w/Perique n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Kohlhase, Kopp und Co. KG No. 88 Virginia Flake (Meistermisching) in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland's 5100 Red Cake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Scap

Bayou Morning for dessert...

I know it's out of order, but I can eat a leftover Italian dinner for breakfast...


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Carolina Red Flake w/Perique n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Another bowl of Bayou Morning.

At this rate, I might be able to pace @JimInks for half a day.


----------



## Piper

Le Petit Robin in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching Seven Worlds, One Planet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 PS Luxury Twist in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for a bowl or two.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Stoved Matured Red Virginia Flake Prototype in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Big surprise, eh?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking C&D Carolina Red Flake w/Perique n a 2002 smooth natural straight silver banded Ardor Venere Extra Fatta A Mano Maigret billiard, signed by Dorelio Rovera and a black acrylic tapered stem. A beautiful sunny day today. Going for a walk soon.


----------



## JohnBrody15

C&D burly flake #5 in the twisted sister. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Spending time outside today.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Neal Monier


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Kohlhase, Kopp und Co. KG No. 88 Virginia Flake (Meistermisching) in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## RasherRoll

Smoking some capt black white in my nording compass. I love this little pipe, but do not care for this tobacco nearly as much as I previously remembered 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burly Flake 656 in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Dinner's almost ready.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, halibut and snow peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Fusion

GH Grasmere in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of GLP Montgomery in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a Joe McDoakes short on TCM.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Anniversary Cake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Phone chatting with KB.


----------



## CrustyCat

Just had a bowl of Lane-1Q in a MM Legend.

Kevin


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures River of Deceit in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough of this blend left for a smaller bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty salad, and am now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I may finish the day with this smoke. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Madderduro

spc mississippi river in a crown


----------



## Piper

GH Dark Flake Scented in a group 3 (i.e. medium-small) Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## ebnash

Silem’s Councilor in a Stanwell Ivarrson on a gloomy rainy day.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Savinelli Oeano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Castello pot,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch, and have a quarter of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Going out to do some more walking on this very beautiful day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in an undated slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## Piper

Sextant in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Irish Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken and asparagus dinner with golden delicious apple slices for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in a Paneled Billiard


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Neal Monier


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 44 in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching How The West Was Won.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Finishing the day with Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Time to wash some dishes.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale Flake in a Baldo Baldi bent pot.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Dunhill Bent Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. We have another beautiful sunny day here.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver 660 Fake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Haven't smoked this pipe in quite a while.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Here comes the rain, durn it!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire Prototype in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Defiance Prototype in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem. This is the fifth of five test blends I have tried today. I'll do another round later this evening.


----------



## restomod

Cracked this tin of MacBaren that @Fusion gave me while working on my son's electric dirt bike. Never had this and it's really good, it's a ever so slightly aro and not one that just overpowers you with Cavendish. Just a subtle vanilla flavor in a good Virginia that looks really light out of the tin.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf, and snow peas dinner with strawberries and chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire Prototype in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of the five KV prototypes: Ken Byron Ventures Defiance Prototype in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a few grapes, and am now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Envy apple, and am now smoking Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## UBC03

If anyone tries the new red flake with perique let me know how it is. I'm gonna pick up a few tins next week.. if there's any left

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

SWRA in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> If anyone tries the new red flake with perique let me know how it is. I'm gonna pick up a few tins next week.. if there's any left
> 
> Sent from my bunker


 I reviewed it at TR.

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> I reviewed it at TR.
> 
> Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


Thanks.. so at least 2 tins it is then..

When you get blends prior to release, do they come in tins or loose?

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Thanks.. so at least 2 tins it is then..
> 
> When you get blends prior to release, do they come in tins or loose?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


 Wilke doesn't tin their tobaccos, so it's bulk. When I have reviewed for Smoking Pipes, it's usually tins.

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Been enjoying the outdoors today.


----------



## Piper

Smoked a bowl of Ennerdale in an Altinok meer this morning with coffee.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking Escudo in a Castello Occhio di Pernice bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a few grapes, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Scap

Coffee in one hand, beer in the other.
Quiet nights in a Neerup Pot.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Castello Sea Rock Liverpool. 

Kind of annoying that blend is so good in this pipe because I was thinking of selling it.🤣


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Couldn't decide what to smoke, so I picked a fairly short one.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening is a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Well, that last smoke took longer than expected, which is fine by me. I'm now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Dinner interrupted my quiet nights, so now it's bayou morning in the same pot


----------



## Fusion

Building Cake with Carter hall in a new to me Peterson System 307


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Trader Joe's has the best durn strawberries around right now. I'm about a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in Castello fluted greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Watching The Johnny Cash Show.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about the world.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Savinelli Fiammata, getting to love this tobacco, thanks again @ebnash


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke # 178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am almost half way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching Key Largo starring Bogart and some imposter who thinks he's me!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Crystal Palace in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Phone chatting about the old days of pipe smoking.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Time to do some walking on this beautiful sunny day.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Wilke doesn't tin their tobaccos, so it's bulk. When I have reviewed for Smoking Pipes, it's usually tins.
> 
> About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Been enjoying the outdoors today.


Thanks. I was wondering because, to me, even with my limited taste buds I can tell the difference between some bulk and tinned of the same blends.

Does that happen or is it just in my head?

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JimInks

UBC03 said:


> Thanks. I was wondering because, to me, even with my limited taste buds I can tell the difference between some bulk and tinned of the same blends.
> 
> Does that happen or is it just in my head?
> 
> Sent from my bunker


Once a tin is sealed, it doesn't get any air. Companies who sell bulk continually dip into bags to fill orders, so that tobacco gets more exposed to air. That cuases the difference you note.


----------



## UBC03

JimInks said:


> Once a tin is sealed, it doesn't get any air. Companies who sell bulk continually dip into bags to fill orders, so that tobacco gets more exposed to air. That cuases the difference you note.


Thanks.. that pretty obvious. As usual , it never occurred to me... lol

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake 656 in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch and am now smoking a delicious Ezra Zion robusto. The band is really a black bow tie with white dots. I've never seen that before.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello 55 pot and a wee dram of JW Green with a few drops of water.


----------



## JohnBrody15

C&D burly flake 5 in the stanwell PotY 2020. Today, Bf#5 smells as much like tobacco as it does like fruit. And I even got hints of a cigar smelling it in the jar. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Cleaning a few pipes. Ice water and floaty widdle icebergs is my drink, as it has been all day long.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## restomod

Breaking in a new garage only pipe with some Lane RL-6


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening in a Pete System 307


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello old antiquari bulldog greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Power went out while dinner was cooking, and the power company said it would take until 1:30 before power was restored. We went out and got some pizza, plus some other goodies. When we came back home, the power was on. As dinner wasn't far from being done, I went off my diet and into a full eating mode. So, I had a salad, three big slices of pepperoni pizza, four and a half mini chocolate eclairs, filet mignon, and a banana split. A slice of banana cream pie and chocolate cake will be dealt with later. I'm almost finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Plague Bringer in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough left in the tin for one more smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. The slice of chocolate cake is no longer living.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of year 2003 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Notorious in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. I'll probably finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&S The Devils Own in a Castello pot


----------



## Piper

H&H Viprati in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## cory1984

Had to take a break from the Internet with all that is going on. Still been piping as much as ever! 







HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Old Dominion in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

2011 GH Louisiana Flake in a Dunhill Bent Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty pizza, salad, and oatmeal raisin cookie lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## ebnash

A bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Nice to see you again @cory1984.

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Thanks! @Piper
PS Luxury Twist Flake in the straight Zenith billiard


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 1983 Condor RR in a 2013 bent MM Missouri Pride Legend with a yellow stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Scap

Bayou Morning because I left the jar out on the counter by the back door. Yes, I'm that lazy.

But I did mow and drop fertilizer right before the rain arrived, so I feel I accomplished something worthwhile.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and cheeseburgers dinner with a banana split for dessert. Just opened a tin of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns and am smoking it in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## Scap

Finished the Bayou Morning, now smoking a bowl of Concerto.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Had a mediocre slice of store bought banana cream pie (I should have known better), and am now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Going to clean a few pipes soon.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader special edition in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Gave this meer a good cleaning. I discovered that eventually, dark fired Kentucky can ghost a meer. I'm testing this one out to see if all the DFK is gone.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I'll probably finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline.


----------



## JtAv8tor

Trying to ease into more VA blends, let some of this dry over night and smoking it this morning. Not too bad glad I snagged a couple tins.

TripleCapped.com


----------



## UBC03

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying to ease into more VA blends, let some of this dry over night and smoking it this morning. Not too bad glad I snagged a couple tins.
> 
> TripleCapped.com


That's on my list fo sho

Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

Escudo in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

JtAv8tor said:


> Trying to ease into more VA blends, let some of this dry over night and smoking it this morning. Not too bad glad I snagged a couple tins.


Me too!

Now smoking C&D Bijou in a Baldo Baldi bent egg. Lots of Eastern North Carolina red virginia in this blend. Very nice.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty chicken and salad lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Got the DFK out of the meer, and learned my lesson that repeated smoking of that varietal can ghost a meer. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren 7 Seas Regular topped with thin layer of HU Khoisaan to get it started.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Sunny and chilly today.


----------



## Fusion

Peretti Cambridge Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures River of Deceit in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Stoved Matured Red Virginia Flake Prototype in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 17 English Luxury in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

GLP gaslight in the savinelli pipa. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, a rack of baby back ribs and asparagus dinner with a banana split and an oatmeal raisin cookie for dessert. Tomorrow, I go back on my diet. Now smoking the last of my stash of Comptons York Full Mixture in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## RasherRoll

Just enjoyed some MM American Patriot in my bones poker. Likely not the FMC replacement I've heard it may be, but not a bad lighter English. On a positive note, the gf didn't mind the room note, so that's always a plus!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #1 in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic saddle stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB1938 in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Finished my jar of Peterson University Flake in a Dunhill root bent dublin. Decided to stock up on an assortment of traditional Peterson (not Dunhill) blends.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am close to finishing this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in an undated slight bend black sandblasted Lorenzo Elba Imperia 8636 with an amber colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Poker. Some sun poking through the clouds at the moment.


----------



## Piper

Fifty-fifty blend of desiccated Khoisaan and perfect Haddo's Delight in a Casetllo vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## Scap

Started with a bowl of Night Cap and following up with a bowl of Concerto.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a much needed snooze, and when I was awake, I smoked a bowl of McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Warped: King’s Stride in a 1970s smooth medium bend Stanwell Registered 969-48 Design Choice 837 sitter with a vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Dunhill Bent Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the soon-to-be-released Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. It's a stoved matured red Virginia, fat flake. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Scap

Decided to change it up a bit ( a whole lot, actually )
Just fired up a bowl of Autumn Evening.

Aromatics and I don't generally get along, but I wanted to give it another shot.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and green beans dinner with a hot fudge sundae and big slice of banana pudding cake for dessert. Now smoking from a freshly opened tin, I'm part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Just finished watching Double Dynamite starring Groucho, Jane Russell and Frank Sinatra. Not a good movie. It's too grassy and not enough citrus.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## RasherRoll

Started breaking in my new Stanwell billiard with some PS LBF. This used to be my go-to blend, and I'd forgotten how nice and peppery that perique could be


----------



## CrustyCat

Tonight I have some Orlik Golden sliced in this.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke # 178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching The Jack Benny program.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Watching a documentary about Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I may end the day with this smoke.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Irish Flake in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Madderduro

finally got a tin of c&d da vinci and it ain't disappointing....its kind of an odd blend its 75% latakia so that's obviously ur main player but it has a very noticeable sweetness to it..halfway thru and its pretty darn tasty but not quite pirate kake but its imo a must try for a lat bomb lover.....smoking the jacono bent apple olivewood


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Scap

KBV Mountains of Madness


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. A late lunch is next.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Scap

Had a BBQ chop and sauce sandwich for dinner. Now I'm firing up another bowl of Mountains of Madness.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

Just lit two Bullseye Flakes in the Frank Thunder PPOTY Poker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time. Watching Meet The People starring Dick Powell and Lucille Ball.


----------



## Piper

Mixture of Grassmere and Khoisaan in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, sea bass and snow peas dinner with orange slices for dessert. Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures River of Deceit in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## CrustyCat

Tonight some Cult Blood Red Moon in this.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of 1950s Rum & Maple Tobacco Company Rum & Maple Mixture Blend No. 53 in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching The Fugitive.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe. Our phone chats are his penance!!!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Time to do the dishes.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke #24 in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

My last smoke of the day is Wilke No.172 in a 1980 smooth medium brown Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with an pearl colored acrylic saddle stem. Been binge watching Groucho.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

Gaslight in a Castello greatline blast.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a MM Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello greatline fluted dublin. Working my way through a few English/Balkan blends on a rainy day.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Hot and humid today. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Got a lot of walking in as I huffed and puffed pipe smoke around the neighborhood.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake 660 in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now a quarter of the way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem. Checking to see if there's any ghosting in this meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 17 English Luxury in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello fumed bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## ebnash

Capstan Gold compliments of @Olecharlie in a Castello Bulldog.

Grande Gin & Tonic on the side.


----------



## Fusion

SWRA in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Still getting error messages, so I haven't been able to log back in until now.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## RasherRoll

First bowl of Mcbaren Scottish mixture in my Nording compass. Really enjoy this pipe for a shorter smoke, and impressed with this blend so far. Enjoying a windless evening outside with some Irish Coffee Milk Stout my mother found for me (God bless her).

Was also getting the error message earlier.


----------



## JimInks

Never really got any sleep, so I gave up and am having a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin (GBD second) sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem. Phone chatting with Mark Ryan.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes or so away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## Hickorynut

70's MacBaren Symphony in Varese. Smooth and flavorful doesnt do it justice....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a much needed snooze, and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this sunny day.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop....whooping my arse, and I quite like how it feels.


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, sock-eyed salmon and snap green peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill Bent Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Mozgus in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem. Watching the final episode of NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly, and clean some dishes.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello pot.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello le dune greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush Prototype #1 in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Got some KB blend in the mail, including two prototypes. Sunny and lightly chilly today.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Almost time for the world's latest lunch.


----------



## Olecharlie

Plumb Pudding with a little Ken Byron Ventures Early Morning in a KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #2 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Olecharlie

Gotta say thanks to @Piper for the recommendation on a Great Line. Just an unbelievably enjoyable smoking experience.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Ventures Ernie Morning Pipe in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted Comoy's Silver Cloud 624 sitter with a silver pearl gray acrylic saddle stem. Reclining back in my chair and relaxing.


----------



## Fusion

Olecharlie said:


> Plumb Pudding with a little Ken Byron Ventures Early Morning in a KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking pipe Charlie :thumb:


----------



## Fusion

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## Hickorynut

ODF in the Brog43.....thinking another cup of Kona is in order...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Olecharlie said:


> Plumb Pudding with a little Ken Byron Ventures Early Morning in a KKK, CASTELLO COLLECTION, MADE IN CANTU ITALY, KINO, CARLO SCOTTI, GREAT LINE, HAND MADE CASTELLO (stem)


Gorgeous pipe Charlie. Enjoy it in good health.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Scap

Jack knife plug in a pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burly Flake 656 in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf and green beans dinner with grapes for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #2 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush Prototype #1 in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Time now for a bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Community Coffee is my drink on this cold evening. Watching a documentary about The Rat Pack.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## RasherRoll

Sutliff Burma Road in a savinelli author. I was never much of an English smoker before, but I have been enjoying them lately.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking from a freshly opened pouch, Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Just fed Suzy and Molly, and am going to do some reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Going to see what the mail people brought us.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Sunny and moderately warm, so I'm going to start doing some walking.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #2 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline. Colin @Fusion, I really like this St Bruno's. Thanks for introducing me to it. I stocked up on some similar Peterson blends based on the flavor profile of SBF.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 221 b Baker St in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush Prototype #1 in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline. Colin @*Fusion*, I really like this St Bruno's. Thanks for introducing me to it. I stocked up on some similar Peterson blends based on the flavor profile of SBF.


Happy your enjoying it David @Piper, i do love it


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

Time for some EGR in my freehand chimney/stack. Hopefully this will allow me to relax finally.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Envy apple, and am almost finished smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Burly flake #5 in the stanwell PotY 2020. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Scap

Plum pudding
Cut too much, so gonna have to have two bowls.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a group 3 Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm not far from finishing this bowl of Mac Baren HH Rustica in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 779 in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## MattT

Some Warped Cloud Hopper this evening.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2015 Dunhill MM 965 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> GH Rum Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand


One thing I love about some plateau pipes your Stanwell is that you can see the growth rings in the briar. (Sorry the image didn't get downloaded.) :smile2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ukbob

Three Nuns in a straight Falcon with Plymouth bowl, turning out to be one of my favourite tobaccos time to stock up I think.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire Prototype in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem. I'll finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## Scap

Didn't get a chance to smoke the second bowl of plum pudding last night, so here we go this morning with some Iron Bean Loki.


----------



## Piper

Conniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

Plum pudding went delicious, even though my morning went Tango Uniform. So now I'm in full outdoor office mode. Got my laptop, coffee, my two four legged supervisors, and a fresh bowl of Bayou Morning.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Plum pudding went delicious, even though my morning went Tango Uniform. So now I'm in full outdoor office mode. Got my laptop, coffee, my two four legged supervisors, and a fresh bowl of Bayou Morning.
> 
> View attachment 275644


Very nice. It's still chilly here.

BTW, we haven't heard from @Sid.Stavros lately. I'm going to check if he's okay.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Very nice. It's still chilly here.
> 
> BTW, we haven't heard from @Sid.Stavros lately. I'm going to check if he's okay.


He posted on a couple forums I'm on the other day.
But still good to check on him.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some Across the Pond in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Very nice. It's still chilly here.
> 
> BTW, we haven't heard from @*Sid.Stavros* lately. I'm going to check if he's okay.


He posts on 2 other forums im on, havnt seen him there either


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> He posts on 2 other forums im on, havnt seen him there either


His most recent post was Wednesday over at Pipecellar.


----------



## JimInks

Just about finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Bright and sunny today.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going out to do some walking now.


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bent Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. The wind sure burns up my tobacco when I'm walking. Getting ready to do another lap.


----------



## Piper

HH Black House in an Altinok meerschaum.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Old Black Magic in a 1970s slight bend smooth Danish Sovereign XXX 309 with a flat front sitter with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap peas dinner with orange slices for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Scap

Finishing my day with a bowl of PS Bullseye Flake.
Rubbed out three coins and filled my Savinelli billiard to the top.

2.5 hours later, I'm still rolling coal!


----------



## Scap

@Piper any word from @Sid.Stavros ??


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> @Piper any word from @Sid.Stavros ??


No, I sent him a PM but haven't heard back. It's reassuring to hear he's posting on other forums. Hopefully, it won't be long before he returns here.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Castello fluted greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Perry Mason.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Bright and sunny today.


Have you had coffee with it like they recommend? Dark roast black has been a good pairing for me any time of the day.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Dark Fired Cherry in a Rossi Vittoria 320. I can't get enough of this stuff. I never knew a cherry could be not full-aro, and it's so good.

I have 3 KBV lat-heavy blends some brothers sent me recently I'm going to try in the shop this weekend, because my wife doesn't appreciate Latakia in here, lol.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or two. Chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> Have you had coffee with it like they recommend? Dark roast black has been a good pairing for me any time of the day.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


No, I haven't. I don't want to dilute the coffee flavor I get from the blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> No, I haven't. I don't want to dilute the coffee flavor I get from the blend.


It works great with chilled water or coffee, but I only do the coffee black with it because the blend is almost too sweet for me. One of my favorite blends though either way.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

My aro-english blend in a MM Country Gent before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am part way through my last smoke of the day: year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## msmith1986

I grabbed the Royal Meerschaum mini skull so I can do a 15 minute taster yet before bed. Pretty good, I definitely have to try it again in a briar and an olive tomorrow.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Ventures in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Barely slept, gave up on it, and am now half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2002 quarter bend sandblasted Stanwell Golden Danish 139 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Have Gun, Will Travel.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of this pouch of Ken Byron Ventures River of Deceit in an old, undated brown full bend straight grain London Castle egg with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Maverick.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Baldo Baldi bent egg. Ended up dumping it a quarter the way through. I packed it a tiny bit too tight and couldn't manage to loosen it.:frown2:

Put some fresh Union Square in a Castello collection pot and it smoked like a dream.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. It's very windy outside, so the tobacco's burning quickly.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or three away from smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

H & H anniversary kake in the custom made twisted sister.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Last of my St Bruno Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Finally got some sleep, and am now half way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This smoke will be interrupted by food since I missed lunch today. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some nutrition, and am now smoking Tabac Manil Reserve du Patron in an undated (1970s?) unbranded straight paneled sandblasted Tanshell Dunhill second with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Time to do some more walking.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend post-WW2 Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. This may get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Carter hall in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Dinner will be ready soon.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Conniston in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


Someone was looking for Coniston lately and i dont remember who it was, at the time Boswell's didnt have any but i see they do now


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Wilke Rum Cake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Johnny Cash Show.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching interviews with and lectures by David McCullough on C-Span 2


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Kanzi apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #2 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

There's about a third of a bowl left of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. This will finish my smoking day. Been busy working on reviews.


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a N Monier


----------



## Scap

Sid posted today on another forum, so he's ok.
ipe:ipe:ipe:


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Sid posted today on another forum, so he's ok.
> ipe:ipe:ipe:


I saw he posted on another that im on also


----------



## Scap

Started a bowl of Arango Balkan Supreme while working on a project in the garage. Had to set it down because I'm a slobber machine when I keep it clenched while working. I mean I'm straight up Pavlov's dog.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> I saw he posted on another that im on also


Good to hear @Sid.Stavros is alive and kicking!



Scap said:


> Started a bowl of Arango Balkan Supreme while working on a project in the garage. Had to set it down because I'm a slobber machine when I keep it clenched while working. I mean I'm straight up Pavlov's dog.


Now smoking a second bowl of University Flake in a Dunny Prince. I'll post a pic of the flakes. They're scrumptious. Sorry Steven if it makes your mouth water!:smile2:


----------



## msmith1986

Boswell Northwoods in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Late lunch/ early dinner is done. Sitting on the back porch enjoying the heat and humidity. Had a huge thunderstorm move through, so now it's like a sauna.

2nd bowl of the day is Arango Balkan Supreme in a cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a medium bend dark brown 2017 Don Warren 17 smooth straight grain rough top Dublin with a multi-brown cumberland stem and ferrule in the military mount style. Have enough left for a bowl or two.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend a Frank Thunder Rhodesian. 

Peanut Butter Stout is my drink


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 402 Luxury Twist Flake in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, barramundi fish and asparagus dinner with orange slices for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary on TCM about animator Floyd Norman. My animator friend Scott Shaw made a cameo, too.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Castello faceted aristocratica greatline.


----------



## RasherRoll

Enjoying some PS LNF in a small Riverdale apple. Got this pipe in a bundle from Marty Pulvers a few years ago and always loved it for a flake pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Dunhill Elizabethan Match Plug in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Compton’s Reserve #21 in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in a 1970s medium bend brown Caminetto 205 Business egg with a long black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Fugitive.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching Bullet Scars, which is a terrible movie, but I like the character actors in it.


----------



## msmith1986

Good old tried and true in a Brigham 23S with my morning coffee.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Ventures in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand 63 smooth bent chestnut ,Denmark









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Louisiana Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Madderduro

first bowl of c&d mississippi mud...latakia, perique and black cavendish....right dead center of my wheelhouse....man first half tasted like old moldy musty wet gym socks....now half way thru is peppery spicy latakia....very nice....smoking it in the jacono bent apple olivewood checkmate.....this pipe has never gurgled until now...might be a bit of a temperamental blend but its finishing nicely


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in an undated slight bent rusticated brown with a darker fumed top unbranded Micoli billiard with a white accented perpex ferrule, off center square shank and black vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #1 in a black 1997 Brebbia Jubilee 925 silver banded grain sandblast briar calabash with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 1983 medium bend, mostly smooth, bottom rusticated Butz-Choquin Maitre Pipier 3 Fait Main with pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Bright and sunny today, but not very warm. Time to do some more walking.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Scap

Arango Balkan Supreme again today. Second bowl so far.

Damn delicious and delightfully decadent.


----------



## Fusion

Petersons Irish Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Navigator in a Castelllo fumed bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap green peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellands 5100 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

Earlier I had bayou morning flake in a Chacom Tom Eltang freehand with little miss Luna nearby. Always a great smoke.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Now I'm having KBV Dark Fired Cherry in a Stanwell black and white 404 semi-paneled Dublin.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Mac Baren HH Rustica in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Burlier Morning in a recently restored 1936 Briarcraft Huntington








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## Fusion

SWRA in a Country Gent Cob


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Looks like we may get some rain today, so I'm going to get some walking in while I can.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush Prototype #1 in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Getting ready to do some more walking.


----------



## Fusion

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Maddis


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Potlatch in a Brog 43 Kentucky. Only lat blends in this pipe for 2 years or more now, and it has been a wonderful $20 pipe.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Savinelli Fiammata, managed to smoke the full bowl with no bite, yea im getting better:grin2:


----------



## Piper

University Flake folded and stuffed into a large Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this warm day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Stanwell


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Retro Mancer in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Dinner is next!


----------



## Scap

Stonehenge Flake.
Very subtle in the Lakeland essence. So minimal it's hard to detect. This might be a great way to dip a toe into the lake without going full tilt.
I wanted more Lakeland, like some songs need more cowbell, but this is done quite well. First few minutes of the bowl are quite tasty. And I'd like to add that the H2S odor has dissipated.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Needed a relatively short and sweet smoke. Watching You Bet Your Life. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. The last two smokes filled in while this tobacco was drying.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Pete Xmas XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in a twin bore oil cured Radice billiard,


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Sabotage in a medium bend 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching the Flash.


----------



## msmith1986

Scap said:


> Stonehenge Flake.
> 
> Very subtle in the Lakeland essence. So minimal it's hard to detect. This might be a great way to dip a toe into the lake without going full tilt.
> 
> I wanted more Lakeland, like some songs need more cowbell, but this is done quite well. First few minutes of the bowl are quite tasty. And I'd like to add that the H2S odor has dissipated.
> 
> View attachment 275974


I think Grassmere is about the lightest Lakeland I've had. Stonehenge is really good, but Ennerdale and Coniston cut plug are my favorite Lakelands.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough left for maybe three bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Cleaning a few pipes. Having another couple of cups of Community Coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## msmith1986

Stanwell Beechwood 303








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Time to feed Suzy and Molly, who are circling around my feet looking for wet food or toes to eat. I need my toes, so I guess they get wet food.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in an Altinok meerschaum I'm trying to color up.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day a little early with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. This smoke will be interrupted by lunch.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking Conniston in the same Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this pouch of year 2010 Amphora Original (Brown) in a 1990s slight bend black Sasieni 4 Dot Ruff Root Dark 4 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this warm day.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

Pirate Kake


----------



## JohnBrody15

Trafalgar from @Scap. Trying it for the first time. Now to see what all the hub bub is about. Smoking in the savinelli bent bulldog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

The big bowl on this Radice was telling me "Flake" so for my first smoke with it i loaded it with GH Bob's Chocolate Flake, so far so gooood


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Piccadilly in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of C&D Briar Fox in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is brewing. Watching an episode of Barbary Coast starring William Shatner. Not much of a show.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty egg sandwich, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through my last smoke of the day, which is Wilke TC Ebony in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Doing a little research.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in an Altinok meer, accompanied by an Illy Intenso espresso. The bitter notes of the coffee really made the caramel sweetness of (what I assume is) the Latakia pop.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Raining today.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren's Original Choice in an Altinok meer. 

This is my only meer and I'm focused on trying to color it up. Not sure why. But it's a pleasant break from my briars and smokes impeccably. I just run hot water through it when I'm finished for the day and buff it with a cotton cloth to restore the matte glow. 

When I bought this pipe from Altinok it was described as being carved from of a unique type of meerschaum that colors in a grainy fashion. This pattern is very clear on the stem, which always colors first, and is beginning to show on the rest of the bowl. The smoother amber patch is from the heat of my thumb. One day I'll get around to polishing the silver floc. If you don't have a meerschaum in your collection, I highly recommend one. The smoke is superb from day one. You don't have to spend a lot of money. Just make sure it's made of block meerschaum. I would also look for teflon push-pulls tenons and avoid threaded bone tenons (found only on estates these days).


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> MacBaren's Original Choice in an Altinok meer.
> 
> This is my only meer and I'm focused on trying to color it up. Not sure why. But it's a pleasant break from my briars and smokes impeccably. I just run hot water through it when I'm finished for the day and buff it with a cotton cloth to restore the matte glow.
> 
> When I bought this pipe from Altinok it was described as being carved from of a unique type of meerschaum that colors in a grainy fashion. This pattern is very clear on the stem, which always colors first, and is beginning to show on the rest of the bowl. The smoother amber patch is from the heat of my thumb. One day I'll get around to polishing the silver floc. If you don't have a meerschaum in your collection, I highly recommend one. The smoke is superb from day one. You don't have to spend a lot of money. Just make sure it's made of block meerschaum.


That will look great if/when the pattern thats near the stem covers the rest of the pipe, looks pretty good now :thumb:


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink. The rain stopped and I got some walking in. Going to do more soon.


----------



## Scap

Merde de Cheval.
Yes, I still giggle at the name.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Got all my walking in today.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #2 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Three coins of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

7 Seas Regular in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> 7 Seas Regular in an Altinok meer.


I've got my first meer heading this way.
Can't wait to see how it smokes


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm about half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Peretti British in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

My friend David tried this parfait, so I decided to give it a shot, too. Now smoking a bowl of layered Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices and Jupiter Slices in a very early Ascorti straight New Dear KS billiard with a smooth shank and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching You Bet Your Life.


----------



## msmith1986

KBV Dark Fired Cherry in a early-50's first patent Grabow Viking, with the original acorn bowl and vulcanite bit. The bit is a little loose and was on my list to make a new one, but I think I'll put this on display and get a new Falcon so I can have exactly what I want in this kind of design.




















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Just brewed some Community Coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of this sample of year 2015 Dunhill MM 965 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Cannon.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and my last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ebnash

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Just brewed some Community Coffee.


I'm intrigued by a blend named, "Old School". Not sure if you can give details about it, but Im assuming its a codger blend, of sorts. Do these blends usually make it to the site, for sale.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Warm, humid and sunny today.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a Neal Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

ebnash said:


> I'm intrigued by a blend named, "Old School". Not sure if you can give details about it, but Im assuming its a codger blend, of sorts. Do these blends usually make it to the site, for sale.


It'll get to the site whenever it's ready (I have no idea about the timing of that), and yes, it's a codger burley blend.

A quarter of the way through this bowl of the newly released Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## RasherRoll

Some Burma Road in a MM cob with a new forever stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## Piper

GH Dark Flake Scented in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> I've got my first meer heading this way.
> Can't wait to see how it smokes


It might be all in my head but I get a brighter flavor from the meer. Meaning the meerschaum (unless it's ghosted) adds nothing to the taste of the tobacco. With a seasoned briar I get a warmer richer note. Again, this may all me in my head, but if the meerschaum is like a piano, the briar is like a cello. Both are superb; both are capable of conveying precision and complexity but one is just a bit warmer and richer. Sometimes you feel like a piano and sometimes a cello. Right now I'm in the mood for a piano.:nerd2:

Yikes, can't believe the analogies I'm coming up with. I'm going to get my wife to give me a cuff upside the head!


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Louisiana Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> It might be all in my head but I get a brighter flavor from the meer. Meaning the meerschaum (unless it's ghosted) adds nothing to the taste of the tobacco. With a seasoned briar I get a warmer richer note. Again, this may all me in my head, but if the meerschaum is like a piano, the briar is like a cello. Both are superb; both are capable of conveying precision and complexity but one is just a bit warmer and richer. Sometimes you feel like a piano and sometimes a cello. Right now I'm in the mood for a piano.:nerd2:
> 
> Yikes, can't believe the analogies I'm coming up with. I'm going to get my wife to give me a cuff upside the head!


I, totally, get that. It should arrive by Monday, so I'm itching to find out


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

Just lit up a second bowl of OJK.
It's putting up a fight, but I'm chasing the nic with some beer, so bring it on Old Joe!


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## msmith1986

Amongst the table clutter next to me I have Dunny 3 yr packed in a Rossi Vittoria 320. Always enjoyable.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Time to do a little more walking.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This smoke will be interrupted by dinner.


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This smoke will be interrupted by dinner.


I was just looking at the email for Galloping Gertie this morning. What are your thoughts so far?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

221b Baker St in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## ebnash

2013 Stonehaven in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with my COVID mustache.


----------



## Piper

Nice 'stache Erik. Who cuts your hair?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 779 in a carved meer,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, mahi and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Robert McConnell Celebrated Sovereign in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

KBV fat old sun in an Italian no name briar. I did not know this was an aromatic when I impulse bought it. Not bad so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

msmith1986 said:


> I was just looking at the email for Galloping Gertie this morning. What are your thoughts so far?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


It's very good. I'll post the review at TR tomorrow.

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western 2 The English Villain in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Ice water and bergs has been my drink all day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Green in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Jarring a few tobaccos.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in the Zenith smooth straight billiard with saddle stem


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Nice 'stache Erik. Who cuts your hair?


Yours truly


----------



## RasherRoll

Enjoying some Mcbaren Scottish in my bones poker with a little whiskey cocktail by the fire. It's a nice evening and I couldn't resist!


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some more snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Watching NewsRadio.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello pot,


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Olecharlie

Finishing up a tin of Plumb Pudding in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star 2019 Christmas pipe in the garage while the rain comes down!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Cloudy with a little rain today.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Marlin flake in the stanwell PotY 2020.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Radice Silk Cut T/B


----------



## Scap

Almost ready to hit this bowl of Charing Cross with a tamper.

When I popped the lid on the tin, I was thinking it was like any other English. However, the taste stands out from the others. I like it.
It's like a sweet ketchup BBQ sauce.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a Lee Apple


----------



## Scap

Got my lap dog.
A lightning show.
And a fat bowl of Potlatch packed so full it took a while to get it lit. Couldn't get the flame pulled down, lol.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Green in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching a documentary on Lee Harvey Oswald. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Bought this pipe for fifty bucks back in 2002, and never regretted it. Great smoker.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem. I may finish the day with this smoke. Watching The Smothers Brothers.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This will be my last smoke of the day. Lost track of time while phone chatting with a friend.


----------



## UBC03

Had a bowl of cherry bomb last night in my comoy pebbled bent. 

Not my favorite but Rhon likes the smell.

Sent from my bunker


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Maddis to start my smoking day


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Trafalgar in the savinelli 320. I have not put on a pair of long pants in about 5 weeks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

JohnBrody15 said:


> Trafalgar in the savinelli 320. I have not put on a pair of long pants in about 5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh your walking around the house during lockdown in your undies? me too lol


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fusion said:


> Oh your walking around the house during lockdown in your undies? me too lol


Lol! Just to clarify, I am wearing shorts. Basketball shorts, which everyone knows you can wear for weeks right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

2011 Balkan Sasieni in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Artifact in a medium bend 1983 Ascorti New Dear KS with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this alternating sunny, cloudy day.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

JohnBrody15 said:


> Trafalgar in the savinelli 320. I have not put on a pair of long pants in about 5 weeks.


Okay. Okay. We get it. SoCal has great weather! It's 46 and raining here.:frown2:

First smoke of the day is Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Castello greatline blast. Per @whiskeredbat, I peeled off a layer horizontally from the top of the plug and cut it into strips with scissors. I tried but failed to rub out the strips but was able to get it to smoke adequately. PPP is a very nice blend but a bit of a challenge to prepare. Next time, I'll slice thin layers vertically through the plug again but try to rub them out instead of cubing them.


----------



## Scap

JohnBrody15 said:


> Lol! Just to clarify, I am wearing shorts. Basketball shorts, which everyone knows you can wear for weeks right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you don't have britches on under those basketball shorts, then you're walking around in your chonies...lol


----------



## Scap

Concerto.







Lit it up earlier today. Then wife got back from a grocery run and decided we needed to go for a walk.
Then after walking for 75 minutes we made lunch. So hopefully, I'll get to go out and finish it here in a few minutes.


----------



## Fusion

Gh Louisiana Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Got all my walking in today.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 17 English Luxury in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, meat loaf and asparagus dinner with orange slices for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching The Johnny Cash Show.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures First Light in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #1 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching the Fugitive.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Doing a little house cleaning to surprise m'lady when she wakes up later this day.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Gentleman, thank you all for your concern. I didn't knew anything about the change of name and suddenly the Puff.com was ''gone'' from my list of links. I didn't knew what to do till today that a fine sir informed me and here i am healthy and strong.










Skandinavik Sungold and later a vanilla croissant.










PS: the gloves on the above photos and in previous posts are not for fun, *are in real life* (plus a face mask,a signed paper in my pocket with my ID handy) and keep in mind that there is a danger of 150 euro (163 US dollars) ticket if the Police caught me to do this.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Gentleman, thank you all for your concern. I didn't knew anything about the change of name and suddenly the Puff.com was ''gone'' from my list of links. I didn't knew what to do till today that a fine sir informed me and here i am healthy and strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold and later a vanilla croissant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: the gloves on the above photos and in previous posts are not for fun, *are in real life* (plus a face mask,a signed paper in my pocket with my ID handy) and keep in mind that there is a danger of 150 euro (163 US dollars) ticket if the Police caught me to do this.


Good morning Sid,
Glad you were able to make it back!


----------



## CrustyCat

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Gentleman, thank you all for your concern. I didn't knew anything about the change of name and suddenly the Puff.com was ''gone'' from my list of links. I didn't knew what to do till today that a fine sir informed me and here i am healthy and strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold and later a vanilla croissant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: the gloves on the above photos and in previous posts are not for fun, *are in real life* (plus a face mask,a signed paper in my pocket with my ID handy) and keep in mind that there is a danger of 150 euro (163 US dollars) ticket if the Police caught me to do this.


Welcome back. Don't get yourself into trouble.


----------



## cory1984

Match Revelation in the bent Crown Garden Walnut 108


----------



## JimInks

All right, youse mugs. I'm startin' my day wit a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style, see. And dere betta not be any lip 'bout it, see. Or yer gonna sleep wit da fishies, see. Myeah!


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> All right, youse mugs. I'm startin' my day wit a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style, see. And dere betta not be any lip 'bout it, see. Or yer gonna sleep wit da fishies, see. Myeah!


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in an Altinok meer that I'm trying to color.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Bright and sunny today, so I'm going to get some walking in.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## Scap

Had a quick after lunch/after walk bowl of Balkan Sasieni in my Meerschaum. This little Meer is a wonderful pipe, but might as well be a one hitter. As soon as you get the smoke going good, it's over. 

No regrets on the pipe, but next time I get one, it's gonna hold some baccy!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush Prototype #1 in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Sutliff Virginia Slice.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Did you ever buy a new pipe and were hesitant to smoke it ? I was with this Radice, thinking well if i smoke it its not new anymore, after a few days thinking about it i decided to smoke it, hell im not going to ever sell it and its no use in a drawer.
Dunhill Royal Yacht in it, delightful


----------



## JimInks

Did some more walking, and am half way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Squadron Leader for a post dinner walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Fake Licorice in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

University Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

King's Ransom in the meer after another 45 minute walk this evening. Sure be glad when we go back to the office....all this walking is wearing me out. Lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Have enough left for a couple of more smokes.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of MacBaren Three Nuns Green in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

My last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Watching Meet The Baron starring Jack Pearl, Jimmy Durante, Ted Healy and His (Three) Stooges. Not much of a movie, but you don't often see early Stooges performances.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Just finished the last of my Dunhill Early Morning Pipe for a post breakfast walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Conniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Another warm and sunny day here.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## Hickorynut

2011 McClelland in a Grabow...someone say ketchup?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Maltese Falcon in a KKK, Castello Collection, Made in Cantu Italy Italy, Kino Carlo Scotti Great Line Hand Made Castello(stem)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No.172 in a 1980 smooth medium brown Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with an pearl colored acrylic saddle stem. This pipe is a pretty decent smoker. Not a great pipe, but certainly a reliable one.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Just finished a bowl of Hearth and Home Magnum Opus for a post lunch walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of G&H Happy Brown Bogie in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and gold acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Comoy's Tradition Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am half way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Good old Lane 1Q post dinner walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## restomod

Cracked a tin of Penny Farthing @Fusion and ripped a bowl in the Stanwell Black Diamond. It's the first of any blend close to this that I have had. I like it a lot, they are kidding that it needs to be sipped gentle as it has bite but maybe it's just me.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake post limping my car into the mechanic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland 2015 in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, trout and sugar snap green pea dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a post WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Dublin straight smooth X155 Bulldog with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Burns and Allen.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for a bowl or two. Watching The Flash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Julius Vesz Billiard "Hand Cut"


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am almost half way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

More snacking done, and I'm now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching a documentary on some fella named Robinson. The guy sure looks like me, see. Myeah!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Waterloo (1970) movie, pipe smoking scene with Prussian Field Marshal Gebhard Leberecht von Blücher, the man who gave the victory to Allies against Napoleon.



















Rajek's No. 25.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and also my last smoke of the day, which is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a documentary on James Cagney.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Bright and sunny today, but clouds are planning to change that.


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Just finished a bowl of mcclelland dominican glory for a post lunch rainy day walk with the dog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Crimson Guard in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Le Petit Robin in an Altinok meer. Just gave the pipe a thorough cleaning and polished the silver floc. The bowl is definitely getting a yellow glow.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burleque Prototype #1 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Rouxgaroux in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Raice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a short snooze, and a bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Mississippi River in the rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

C&D Bijou in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Scap

Hansome Flake in my soon to be high mileage meer....lol

Color is coming up nicely.


----------



## Scap

Time to move to a bigger bowl.
Busted out the paneled billiard and filled it with Sparkplug.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## cory1984

HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop. Great evening to sit out on the porch!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. I may finish the night with this smoke. Hard rain is falling outside. Luckily, we haven't lost our power.


----------



## JimInks

Decided on another smoke, which will be Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Lane Virginia and Top Value Vanilla in a 2:1 blend in a Dr. Grabow bent stem for a morning walk in the drizzle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in an Altinok meerschaum with a cup of Counter Culture Fast Forward. Heavy easterly rain, mid 50s in NYC.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Awake a lot earlier than expected, so I'm getting my smoking in.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem. Running low on this blend now.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Dunhill Nightcap post lunch walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. The sun finally came out, so I'm going to do some walking.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Spark Plug in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rum Cake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Exhausted Rooster in the Heisenberg Puff PotY.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Watch City Eureka! in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Winchester this evening.
Almost done with my second bowl in the mini-meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Three Nuns Green in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Running low on this sample now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, rainbow trout and green beans dinner chocolate ice cream and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## JohnBrody15

GLP sparkplug in the savinelli pipa, bbq, and a Guinness.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for one more smoke. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching Burke's Law.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. This blend fits this pipe exceptionally well. And to think I used to smoke G&H Dark Bird's Eye in it. That was great, too.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem. Phone chatting about animation.


----------



## JimInks

Been chatting away, and just finished smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 17 English Luxury in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Lane 1Q in a Duca Carlo. Looking forward to when I get my picture posting privileges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Levant in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Brew&Puff said:


> Lane 1Q in a Duca Carlo. Looking forward to when I get my picture posting privileges.


Outside of the Cuban section, I'm not aware that picture posting is a privilege you have to wait for.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Piper said:


> Outside of the Cuban section, I'm not aware that picture posting is a privilege you have to wait for.


Cool, I might have to give it a shot next pipe I have. Thought I saw something about it in the new member FAQ, but I might have read it wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Brew&Puff said:


> Cool, I might have to give it a shot next pipe I have. Thought I saw something about it in the new member FAQ, but I might have read it wrong.


Yes, let's have a look at your next bowl!:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Brew&Puff said:


> Lane 1Q in a Duca Carlo. Looking forward to when I get my picture posting privileges.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should have it already.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Adventures in a Castello "Collection" 2001 Billiard (K)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Carter hall in a MM Cob


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in an Altinok meer. Managed to get this to rub out perfectly. Still prefer University Flake.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Добрый день, товарищи. В моей чаше сегодня десять россиян
(Good afternoon, Comrades. In my bowl today, I have Ten Russians)

This is a wonderful blend so far. Lots of Latakia, but not a full tilt campfire in my mouth. Reminds me of hanging out next to a stick burning offset smoker while a waiting on the brisket to be done.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch, and am now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Squadron Leader in a Cassillero 125.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Irish Flake 
Man this stuff is gonna put (more) hair on my chest.

Tastes pretty similar to Royal Yacht, which is a good thing to my palate.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Very cloudy and windy today. Tobacco doesn't have a fighting chance outdoors right now. Time to do a little more walking.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peretti No. 8 Slice in a 2003 medium bend straight grain Viggo Nielsen sitter with a Cumberland-like lucite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

I started a bowl of Potlatch.
Walked away to repair a sprinkler head, then came back and realized I didn't finish the Irish Flake.
So finishing the Irish Flake before I leak test the system.
Then I'll go back to the kinder and gentler Potlatch.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm almost a third of the way through this last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Corps & Apple Sauce (Las Vegas Limited) in an unbranded '70s Charatan smooth straight Billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink as it has been all day.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Community Coffee is brewing as we watch Burke's Law.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in the bent billiard Crown Garden Walnut 108


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Envy apple, and am now smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a 2013 medium bend Spillproof corndog cob with a diamond shape briar shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through my last smoke of the day, which is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Hearth and Home Black House in a Duca Carlo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Comoy;s Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Bright and sunny today. Going to do some walking in a few minutes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Dunhill Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale Flake in a Dunhill 1963 ring billiard.


----------



## Scap

I think I'm smoking Star of the East...label fell off or wasn't labeled, oops.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Silk Cut


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Nyala in a 1970s black sandblasted slight bent Savinelli Autograph 05 Horn with a black vulcanite stem. Had a long nap in between.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## cory1984

Got a a break in the rain, out on the porch for some HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ken Byron Ventures Sabotage, or as Curly from the three stooges used to say, "sabotoochie." Smoking in the savinelli 320. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding in a pot.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in an Altinok meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a MM Country Gentleman Bent. Wonderful!!


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with chocolate ice cream and a golden delicious apple for dessert. Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty egg sandwich, and an am almost a third of the way through this last of this pouch of Ken Byron Ventures’ Watch City Ventures Crumb Fu in a 2019 straight smooth brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some snacking, and am now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who generously gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching The Marx Brothers on TCM.


----------



## CrustyCat

I'm just getting ready to go and try some Edward G. Robinson tobacco that I just received in the mail.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching A Day At The Races.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece, the Hygienist Anti-Pipe Smoking Committee has a helicopter and a patrol car watching our neighbourhood but the Greek pipe smoker manage to escape from the ringer passing a message to the other pipe smokers around the World: 
WE WON'T GIVE UP THE FIGHT !










Vanilla Hausmarken.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece, the Hygienist Anti-Pipe Smoking Committee has a helicopter and a patrol car watching our neighbourhood but the Greek pipe smoker manage to escape from the ringer passing a message to the other pipe smokers around the World:
> WE WON'T GIVE UP THE FIGHT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Hausmarken.


we have some of those here too...be safe man :smile2:


----------



## Brew&Puff

Hearth and Home Black House in a Roma pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.172 in a 1980 smooth medium brown Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with an pearl colored acrylic saddle stem. Pretty warm and sunny today.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Stanwell


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Time to do a little more walking.


----------



## BeAnalog

Beautiful day here again. Saaaammookin some LL7 in my Savinelli Piazza di Spanga 315 along with some excellent bourbon.














Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch, and am now smoking McClelland No. 2020 Matured Cake in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite saddle-like stem. Have enough maybe to fill this small bowl.


----------



## Piper

W.O. Larsen 1864 Perfect Mixture in an Altinok meer. I might be kidding myself but I think the bowl is starting to develop a golden patina. It's hard to capture in an iPhone photo. It should end up mottled like the shank.

1864 is a pleasant Danish style aromatic. According to TR, it has the following toppings: Amaretto, Cocoa / Chocolate, Coffee, Fruit / Citrus, Orange, Whisky. To me it smells like cherries and anise and tastes like vanilla, cherry and powdered chocolate. Whatever, it's pretty subtle and pleasant. It's also old enough that I'm getting no tongue bite.


----------



## Fusion

GH Louisiana Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding that sat out overnight...forgot I had set so much out to dry.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke #1 in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Piccadilly in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a Paykoc Meer


----------



## Brew&Puff

Finished up some Peter Stockkebye Luxury Navy Flake in my Roma straight stem. A wind cap helps with what seems like gale force winds today.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, two Bone-In French Cut pork chops and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Nero Wolfe starring Mr. Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Watching The Gay Falcon starring George Sanders.


----------



## RasherRoll

A little pre-dinner captain black white in an oddly stained, no-name bent billiard that I seem to recall acquiring in a 4 for $50 style bundle from Marty Pulvers. Never been the best looking pipe, but been a decent smoker.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am almost a third of the way through the last of this pouch of mid-70s Velvet in a tan sandblasted medium bend 2001 Rinaldo Sahara 2 Acorn round at the shank, pointy at the opposite top with a tapered black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Did more snacking, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque Prototype #1 in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Listening to an interview of Walter Cronkite.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. The refrigerator repairman is here.


----------



## cory1984

PS Luxury Twist Flake in the smooth straight Zenith billiard


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Warped The Red Hunt :grin2: The room note on this is amazing. I'm picking up cinnamon,honey,and ginger on the nose. Palate wise pepper and spice. Going to pick up a few more tins once they are back in stock. Glad it's a regular production tobacco and not a limited run.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## Brew&Puff

Mississippi River in a Dr. Grabow Omega.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PS LBF in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching Chapter One of Terry and the Pirates.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Time to do some more walking.


----------



## JimInks

A few minutes away from smoking Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a Castello aristocratica bent egg. A ribbon-cut virginia blend. The tin note was citrus and baker's chocolate. The flavor is mostly virginia with a note of tart sweetness like candied lemon peel. A slightly bland but pleasant blend if sipped.


----------



## Brew&Puff

McClelland Dominican Glory in a Duca Carlo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

1792 Flake.
Folded a couple times, one flake fit perfect in the mini-meer.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon, mushrooms and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking McClelland No. 5125 Coyote Classic Full in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking a year 2008 Cohiba robusto. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Envy apple, and am now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. More Community Coffee to drink. Watching a documentary about D.B. Cooper.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. The more I smoke this blend, the more I like it. Nice, comfortable all day smoke.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit. Doing some reading.


----------



## Piper

University Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

Starting my morning with Bayou Morning.
Supposed to rain this afternoon/evening, so getting my fix in early.


----------



## JimInks

Up early because the cable people needed access to our back yard. Instead of cursing, I'm smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.

I know how the fella in this video feels:


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Dunhill London Mixture in a little Baraccini nose burner.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Tapatalk is not having it with pics today. Burly flake 4 in the frank thunder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Dunhill Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a third of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Moriarty in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem. Just got this blend in.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Brew&Puff

War Horse Green in a pipe I picked up from a tobacco shop in Traverse City MI. Says Garden on the stem.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatlline dublin with kimberlite floc.


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV Verge Overdrive....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Wcc Old Dominion in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## JohnBrody15

Ken Byron Ventures Moriarty in the estate Peterson system. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, corvina fish and sugar snap peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. Part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching the Flash.


----------



## cory1984

Had some Match Elizabethan and some PS Luxury Twist Flake left on the tray. Mixed them together and put them in the smooth straight Zenith dublin with saddle stem. I've listed this pipe as a billiard previously, but on closer inspection the walls of the pipe are definitely tapered to a wider rim.


----------



## Fusion

Some Ennerdale in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western 2 The English Villain in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke #1 in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. More Community Coffee to drink.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is C&D Briar Fox in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem. Reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## msmith1986

Earlier I had Potlatch in an MM Legend.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Now smoking KBV Dark Fired Cherry in my hand finished beater pot, and watching Dark Knight Meow supervising Fred and Daffy apparently having a quacking good time.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching Elementary S06 E14 ,take a look above Sherlock Holmes right shoulder, who was that guy which made an engraving with inclination on the stair's wood?










he is going to put his cellphone to his pocket as he is trying to rise up and the very next second is leaving while holding it in his hand.










I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug, single Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Olecharlie

Virginian flake in a Country Gentleman cob.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am watching Elementary S06 E14 ,take a look above Sherlock Holmes right shoulder, who was that guy which made an engraving with inclination on the stair's wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is going to put his cellphone to his pocket as he is trying to rise up and the very next second is leaving while holding it in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Gawith Hoggarth Coniston Cut Plug, single Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


Wife and I have been enjoying Downton series from the early 1900's as well as some other early English movies! We really enjoy those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. Bright and sunny today.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening in a MM Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. A little breezy today. Going to do some more walking.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Santambriogo


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2012 Old Dark Fired in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Smoking the last of my Sutliff Virginia Flake in a Roma straight stem. Good thing I have some Peterson Virginia Flake in the mail.


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink as it's turned chilly today.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Luxury Navy Flake in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Scap

Peterson's Perfect Plug in my Savinelli.

Swabbed the stem out with some Everclear moistened pipe cleaners before I loaded my bowl. First time in a year of ownership. Hard to believe I've already got a year on my first pipe!
Anywho, I need to be swabbing these stems more often, it was pretty gnarly.


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowrie in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Moriarty in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Did a bit of snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.184 in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite saddle stem with cream swirls. Watching a documentary about Marilyn Monroe. Such a screwed up mess of a life she had.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Dunhill London Mixture in a Cassillero.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Looks like another busy day ahead.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a MM Country Gent


----------



## Brew&Puff

Ran out of Squadron Leader halfway through packing a bowl, topped it off with some London Mixture. Pipe is a basket pipe, says Italy on it.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Maddis


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV Kings Ransom in a Peterson Derry...time for a fresh cup of joe..









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching The Wild Wild West.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Edward G Robinson in a Comoy's pre Cadogan Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Such delicious dried pine needles!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## zcziggy

Scap said:


> Such delicious dried pine needles!
> View attachment 277218


good looking pipe


----------



## Scap

zcziggy said:


> good looking pipe


Thanks!
I love it as long as I don't try to clench it. It's just too heavy and makes my teeth and jaw hurt.


----------



## Fusion

Its 95F here today so i had a little nap, now im smoking some PS LBF in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of GLP Spark Plug in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, La Brumeuse in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Tobac Manil, La Brumeuse in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,
> View attachment 277230


Out of curiosity... Apple, tomato and author shapes are about the same, right?


----------



## Piper

Amphora Full Aroma in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> Out of curiosity... Apple, tomato and author shapes are about the same, right?


All three have bowls that are more or less spherical. Apples have thinner, longer shanks and stems that can be straight or bent. Authors have chubby, stubbier, slightly bent shanks and stems. Tomatoes are Apples with squashed spheres. :grin2:

TobaccoPipes.com has a very good shape guide if you want to get geeky!


----------



## JimInks

Taking a day off from my diet, I made pizza from scratch (with short fingernails) for m'lady, her mom, and myself for dinner. Dessert was a slice of egg custard pie and a slice of chocolate creme pie with strawberries. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Tonight is Edward G. Robinson night on TCM. They are doing more of those nights this month. Youse mugs beddah watch dem, see. Myeah!


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> All three have bowls that are more or less spherical. Apples have thinner, longer shanks and stems that can be straight or bent. Authors have chubby, stubbier, slightly bent shanks and stems. Tomatoes are Apples with squashed spheres. :grin2:
> 
> TobaccoPipes.com has a very good shape guide if you want to get geeky!


thanks...that was good reading


----------



## cory1984

Captain Black White in the MM bent apple diplomat


----------



## Piper

Not enjoying it so I dumped the Amphora Full Aroma and packed the same Castello pot with Drucquer Levant.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> Out of curiosity... Apple, tomato and author shapes are about the same, right?


Yeah, their closely related. Sometimes close enough that they could be placed in different categories, I've watched some rather heated arguments with some of the purists over what shape a pipe might be. I'm a bit more relaxed about it and just tend to go with what the carver decreed it to be.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Just watched The Sea Wolf starring EGR. Next is Key Largo starring EGR, Bogart and Bacall. It's Robinson night every Thursday this month on TCM.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Crystal Palace in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob. Then, off to bed.


----------



## quo155

I haven't posted here...in a few years, thought I would today!


----------



## Fusion

WCC Rouxgaroux in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

quo155 said:


> I haven't posted here...in a few years, thought I would today!


Welcome back


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Twist Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a couple of minutes or so away from smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Mississippi River in a Duca Carlo.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Have enough for one more bowl. Windy and misty today.


----------



## Fusion

GH Louisiana Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Community Coffee is brewing on this chilly, windy, rainy day. So much for doing any more walking today.


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a Dr. Grabow, topped with a windscreen on this cold windy day. The intermittent sleeting sideways was a nice touch.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Rum Cake in a 1976 black rough carved Pioneer Meerschaum Oom Paul with a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 2015 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend tomato military mount with an aluminum accent, Woolly Mammoth horn ferrule, and cumberland p-lip stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Brew&Puff

Some Warhorse Green in one of my smaller pipes for a quick and chilly last smoke of the day.


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and sugar snap green peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Moriarty in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying some Across the Pond in the lion head meer.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Working on a review of this blend as I watch Mr. Roberts.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Scap

KBV Mountains of Madness....
Should be called Bowls of Happiness!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Going to clean a load of dishes now.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

H&H Magnum Opus in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Just finished some match early morning pipe from P&C... only it’s not a match imo. Tastes like cavindish with a hint of latakia; I can’t taste the oriental at all. This is a tasty blend for sure, but it is not EMP.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Been helping a friend do some plumbing repairs, Three nuns Yellow in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

About a third left of this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dunhill Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in Casetello greatline.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Peter Stokkebye No 52 Proper English in a bent stem basket pipe. Tasty blend... nothing more and nothing less than what is expected in a well, proper English.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, rainbow trout and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. Just finishing this bowl of Mac Baren HH Rustica in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Ventures in a Peterson Irish Harp 999 Fishtail (Ireland)


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke #24 in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of 2012 Virginia Spice in a 2004 smooth long shank Canadian Trever Talbot Ligne Bretagne Faite en Bretagne 4/3 with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. Been doing some reading.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello full bent egg with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Brew&Puff

Mississippi River in a Dr Grabow. Started snowing halfway through the bowl.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece, my infos from an ''insider'' were that the chief of Hygienist Anti-Pipe Smoking Committee full of angry slapped his hand on the desk and shouted: _he has embarrassed us so many times, he keeps escaping and posting free to encourage the others. We have to catch him, today is our last chance. Listen me all of you,that's an order, arrest him and confiscate his pipe and his tobacco!_
From the early morning i have spotted in the opposite roof a surveillance agent, in the block a drone was making circles, two unknown guys were in the right corner and an unmarked car with tinted windows was in the left. I knew that was a deadly trap from the enemy which hated my freedom so much.
This is the last Quarantine day but i couldn't stay inside only because they wanted so my decision was go out and as for the threats my answer was-is-will be only one: *''Μολων Λαβε''* which means in Greek ''Come if you dare and get them''. So i rappel from the back balcony, run and bypass a hostile dog, i jumped 2 walls and after crawling in a tunnel i manage to escape and go to my favourite spot for 2 hours of relaxation with my Kompoloi and my pipe.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece, my infos from an ''insider'' were that the chief of Hygienist Anti-Pipe Smoking Committee full of angry slapped his hand on the desk and shouted: _he has embarrassed us so many times, he keeps escaping and posting free to encourage the others. We have to catch him, today is our last chance. Listen me all of you,that's an order, arrest him and confiscate his pipe and his tobacco!_
> From the early morning i have spotted in the opposite roof a surveillance agent, in the block a drone was making circles, two unknown guys were in the right corner and an unmarked car with tinted windows was in the left. I knew that was a deadly trap from the enemy which hated my freedom so much.
> This is the last Quarantine day but i couldn't stay inside only because they wanted so my decision was go out and as for the threats my answer was-is-will be only one: *''Μολων Λαβε''* which means in Greek ''Come if you dare and get them''. So i rappel from the back balcony, run and bypass a hostile dog, i jumped 2 walls and after crawling in a tunnel i manage to escape and go to my favourite spot for 2 hours of relaxation with my Kompoloi and my pipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Vanilla.


...









Sent from my bunker


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

H&H Black House in a Kaywoodie post lunch. Still snowy.


----------



## restomod

Cracked a tin of this today, original run of 2016 and the cans were numbered.


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a Castello greatline sitter.


----------



## Fusion

Re Loaded the Stanwell with Louisiana Flake


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake today.
Got a pair of them in a cob and a couple more in a pot waiting for fire.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Pete Squire, been a bit of a GH Flake day today and why not


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this tin of year 2001 VaPer Three Nuns in a 1938 straight black grain relief Dunhill OX Shell bulldog with a silver band repair with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

PS #52 Proper English in a Roma straight stem.
Finally quit snowing, now it’s misting.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Old Joe Krantz in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with a bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Young Maverick.


----------



## Fusion

Brown Flake Licorice in a Pete 307 System


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #1 in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of MacBaren Three Nuns Green in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting about stuff.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Cleaning a couple new-to-me 1950s pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and have about a quarter of a bowl left of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Pete XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,







This pipe and tobacco were made for each other!


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

It's time for some red Virginia, so I'm smoking a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

McLelland Best of Show in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

HH Rustica in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Scap

KBV King's Ransom


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Peterson Elizabethan Mixture in a Roma Straight Stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am now smoking the last of this sample of McClelland No. 2020 Matured Cake in a 1970s small bowl smooth medium bend Danish Sovereign XXX 324 volcano sitter with a black vulcanite saddle-like stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of MacBaren Three Nuns Green in a 2018 smooth straight flame grain Basil Meadows Merchant Service "Bing" replica with an aluminum band and black ebonite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## ukbob

PS LBF in a Nording Cut Group 3 , what a great tobacco can smoke this all day.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching a documentary about Howard Hawks.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Then, I'll think about sleep.


----------



## JtAv8tor

KBV Mountains of Madness in a Frank Thunder

TripleCapped.com


----------



## MattT

Some Warped Cloud Hopper.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Sunny, chilly, and windy today.


----------



## Fusion

WCC 558 in a Lee Apple


----------



## Hickorynut

HauntedBookshop in Varese...I remembered to post..lol









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. My friend Pete gifted me this pipe and this is my first smoke in it after I gave it a bit of cleaning.


----------



## cory1984

HGL In the Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth medium brown medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem. My friend Pete gifted me this pipe and this is my first smoke in it after I gave it a bit of cleaning.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking C&D Visions of Celephais in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

A bit of Bayou Morning, this early afternoon


----------



## Fusion

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking G&H No.7 Broken Flake in a 2014 straight MM Missouri Pride Legend with a black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Smoking my fourth bowl of Molto Dolce in my meer. Nice to have a few aromatics now and then.


----------



## Scap

Getting ready to fire up my second bowl of Peterson's Nightcap. Hope I finish before the storms roll in.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap peas dinner with chocolate ice cream and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am almost half way through this bowl of Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Jonathan Winters.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## ukbob

Sutliffe no5 Blend in a Neerup Classic, first time with this blend okay so far.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Reading while this bowl lasts.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Ocean Liner Black & Gentle.



UBC03 said:


> ...GREAT ESCAPE


 

Among the guys which escaped that day was a Greek, Air Force Deputy Brigadier General Sotiris Skantzikas [Stalag Luft III, prisoner number 1822] which unfortunately later arrested and executed by a Gestapo officer.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style. It's already been a very busy morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth medium brown, medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem. This is my second smoke in this new-to-me pipe.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. This, too, is my second go at a new-to-me pipe. I don't usually smoke the same tobacco twice in a row, but as I believe VaPers and straight Virginias are the best way to test estate pipes for quality, I'm doing this to determine which is going to be a VaPer pipe, and which is going to be for English blends. I do need another pipe to smoke English in, and it's hard to determine which will be which at the moment.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Peterson Sherlock Holmes in Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Grilling some chicken legs while smoking some Lane 1-Q in my straight stem Roma.


----------



## Fusion

221b Baker St in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Olecharlie

Orlik Golden Sliced in a Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil La Brumeuse in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Rum Cake in a 1976 black rough carved Pioneer Meerschaum Oom Paul with a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Just realized its 1 year since i took up the pipe full time, looked back and i think my first post in this thread was 12 May 2019


2009 SG Bracken Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 Marlin Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, catfish and asparagus dinner with orange slices for dessert. A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Festivus Mixture in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking the last of my stash of Wilke No.178 in a smooth early Radice full bend crossgrain/bird's eye 2 dot Clear with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Hallelujah Trail. A fun movie with a lot of stars and character actors I like.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Time to clean some dishes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Stanwell/Ivarsson,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Savinelli Juno in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## quo155

Fusion said:


> Welcome back


Thank you Fusion!


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a long, leisurely lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Savinelli Janus in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Working on reviews of these new blends.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Savinelli Jupiter in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Fixing to go out and finish a bowl of Elizabethan Mixture in my Roma Straight stem that some remote work interrupted.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Licorice in a Radice Silk Cut T/B


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Pair of Peterson Irish Flakes in my Peterson Irish Pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth medium brown, medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Early Morning Pipe Match in a Kaywoodie


----------



## BeAnalog

A little Mark Twain memoir in my blue Molina bent while sipping some great Hop Bullet.

-cheers









Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, thick rib-eye steak and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Savinelli Juno in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

Match Revelation in the smooth straight Zenith dublin with saddle stem


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Savinelli Janus in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.172 in a 1980 smooth medium brown Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with an pearl colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching Larceny, Inc. starring EGR.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Piccadilly in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match an undated dark brown straight Larus & Brother Co. Signature billiard with a nickel band and a black vulcanite tapered stem with the initials LCR on the top of the stem. Doing some research.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline blast.


----------



## Brew&Puff

More EMP in a Kaywoodie, this one still has its stinger. I was out of pipe cleaners and Dill’s is what the local tobacco shop (which is really just a roll your own place) had. The Dill’s brand is both thin and sturdy enough to fairly easily pass through the narrow stem of the kaywoodie and didn’t have a problem rounding the corner when the pipe cleaner got to the stinger. I’ll probably keep a pack of these around just for this pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## cory1984

Match Revelation in the sandblasted Crown Manola 604 scoop. Happy Friday guys!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Savinelli Juno in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Savinelli Jupiter in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JohnBrody15

KBV Sabotage in the Peterson system pipe.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Hickorynut

Luxury Twist Flake in a Grabow Freehand. Found this while tidying up. I hid this from myself 3 yrs ago!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Telegraph Hill in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a short snooze and a bowl of FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. That was a great hour and forty minute smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Having a very short smoke while I figure out what I want to smoke next as dinner is running a bit late: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices White.


----------



## JohnBrody15

KBV Moriarty in the lion head meer. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Pete Killarney


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and sugar snap peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Watching Nature on PBS. This series is one of my favorites on TV. Blue Planet is great, too.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Have enough left for three or four more bowls. Ice water and bergs is my drink once again.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Mozgus in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through my last smoke of the day, which is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem.


----------



## Piper

Odyssey in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker


so... how's that pipe after about a month of using it?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> so... how's that pipe after about a month of using it?


Think we got them in December, its the POTY pipe, doing great, smokes very well, real good for flakes


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Hot and humid outside. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Sextant in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to do some more walking now.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil La Brumeuse in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

WCC 558 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

GH Bob's Chocolate Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

Three Nuns. Absolutely delicious. This has been jarred for almost a year and is perfectly mellow.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with strawberries for dessert. About a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Cannon starring Mr. Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Peretti Cambridge Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Watching Petrocelli. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Briar Fox in a smooth straight pre-transition Barling 313 T.V.F. EXEXEL pot with a black ebonite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe. It's fun to share the experience even if it is long distance.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Writing an article for a trade organization.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from sunny Athens-Greece with 101 F.










Thank You for Your Service (2017) movie, i am smoking Butera Royal Vintage Sweet Cavendish.


----------



## Scap

It's a quiet drizzly morning.
Got a mug of Iron Bean Loki and a bowl of Squadron Leader Special Edition in my Neerup Pot.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Early Morning Pipe March in a medico straight stem. It has a huge bowl (forgot to snag a pic). Caught a break in the rain and made the best of it!


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Radice Rind


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the ''6 Days'' [2017] movie while smoking Solani Golden Blend 779 English Luxury, ice tea beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty late lunch, and am about a third of the way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth medium brown, medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Pete XL90


----------



## Brew&Puff

Rainy day smoke


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point on this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem. Hot and humid today. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## cory1984

CB White in MM Morgan. Did a little fishing on the river this morning. No luck, but it was great to get out of the house for awhile!


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Marlin flake in the Frank Thunder poker. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

2011 Balkan Sasieni in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a long snooze, and am now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a Castello occhio di pernice bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in a Big Ben Bulldog,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, steel head trout and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of McClelland No. 5125 Coyote Classic Full in a 2002 Ser Jacopo Delecta Fatta A Mano R1 sandblast Rhodesian with a smooth extension at the shank with a military mount and a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Red Skelton.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in the bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Now, I'm smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Earlier, I smoked Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been busy editing my article.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through my last smoke of the day: Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 2014 Basil Meadows smooth slight bend squashed tomato with an aluminum band and a black pearl acrylic stem in the military mount style.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a MM Cob with one of my new stems


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and have about a quarter of a bowl left of Warrior Plug in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren 7seas Regular in the same Castello pot.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Brew&Puff

A bowl of best of the rest while taking the dog on a walk in the rain trying to get her to do her business after a long rainy day.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Mountains of Madness (West’s Best Series) in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Been a busy day.


----------



## restomod

Had some Penny Farthing in a cob while mowing earlier but no pic.

Enjoying this SG Bracken Flake from 2010 it says from @Fusion!


----------



## Fusion

restomod said:


> Had some Penny Farthing in a cob while mowing earlier but no pic.
> 
> Enjoying this SG Bracken Flake from 2010 it says from @*Fusion*!


Bought 1lb of that from someone on here (cant remember who) quite a while ago, still have some left, i do like it


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a wonderful salad, and spaghetti and meatballs dinner with chocolate cream pie for dessert. Just finishing this bowl of Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin (GBD second) sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in the first pipe Trever Talbot made when he went to France many years ago. It's a smooth straight Algerian briar Billiard bowl with a long Canadian shank and a black vulcanite saddle stem, unbranded.


----------



## Scap

Just fired up my second bowl of Pegasus.
Drinking a Negra Modelo.
Celebrating my getting the AC back up and running. Dual capacitor decided to take a shit this afternoon. Of course, it picks the hottest day of the year so far. Called a couple of my good customers and one had a capacitor that I traded for a fiver of ISOM.
House is back down to 73 and no worries about my humidor becoming a moldador.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

GH Louisiana Flake in a Cellini


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Peter Heinrich Chateau Henri No. 51 in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a bit of snacking, and am a third of the way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Robert Benchley. Community Coffee is my drink. It's rained most of the day, and will for the next few days, so I won't get my walking exercises in.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow stem. Then, it's bed time.


----------



## JimInks

The humidity from all the rain woke me up, and Suzy and Molly were hungry, so I'm awake and am about half way through this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob with a yellow plastic stem. Watching Hopalong Cassidy.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a Castello greatline blast.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

EGR in a Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this rainy day.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a few minutes early: Wilke High Hat in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Getting ready to be a part of a comic book history conference.


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Savinelli Jupiter in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Brew&Puff

Some Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake. One rubbed out flake filled the bowl nicely.


----------



## Scap

Spark Plug is starting my motor this evening.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Savinelli Janus in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, mahi-mahi and sugar snap peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Sunflowered meer,


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am about a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke #515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.

As this was Basil Rathbone's tobacco of choice, I thought I'd have a little fun and post a fun video commercial of him selling insurance. He even smokes a pipe in this one.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Up wayyyyyy too early.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of G&H Brown Flake Unscented in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend military mount Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Stonedog

Hi Everyone, haven't been on in a while - finally found my way back.

Currently enjoying a house blend navy flake from a tobacconist called Ford & Haig in Scottsdale, AZ. I think the blend is a repackaged Mac Baren Navy Flake. At least I hope it is; I believe Ford & Haig closed their doors a year or two ago and I'd like to stock up on this again...


----------



## cory1984

HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop


----------



## cory1984

Stonedog said:


> Hi Everyone, haven't been on in a while - finally found my way back.
> 
> Currently enjoying a house blend navy flake from a tobacconist called Ford & Haig in Scottsdale, AZ. I think the blend is a repackaged Mac Baren Navy Flake. At least I hope it is; I believe Ford & Haig closed their doors a year or two ago and I'd like to stock up on this again...


Welcome back! ipe:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonedog said:


> Hi Everyone, haven't been on in a while - finally found my way back.
> 
> Currently enjoying a house blend navy flake from a tobacconist called Ford & Haig in Scottsdale, AZ. I think the blend is a repackaged Mac Baren Navy Flake. At least I hope it is; I believe Ford & Haig closed their doors a year or two ago and I'd like to stock up on this again...


Welcome back!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Stanwell


----------



## Piper

Stonedog said:


> Hi Everyone, haven't been on in a while - finally found my way back.
> 
> Currently enjoying a house blend navy flake from a tobacconist called Ford & Haig in Scottsdale, AZ. I think the blend is a repackaged Mac Baren Navy Flake. At least I hope it is; I believe Ford & Haig closed their doors a year or two ago and I'd like to stock up on this again...


Welcome back.:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Savinelli 320


----------



## JimInks

Got some sleep, enjoyed some lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Chilly and rainy today.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions is the same Castello le dune greatline.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rum Cake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. This may get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Castello Collection paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Cellini


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem. Phone chat with an old friend. We go back fifty years.


----------



## Scap

Two flakes of Orlick Golden Sliced this evening.
A year of rest has treated this stuff well. Not to mention, I have learned to pack a pipe in that same time period!


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in the smooth slight bent Mitchell Thomas pot. Straight to bed after this.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe. Community Coffee is my drink on this cold, rainy evening.


----------



## JimInks

Did a bit of snacking, and am now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, cleaned the dishes, and am having what is likely my last smoke of the day: Wilke Gentry Royal Blend #2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Enjoying reading an Ellery Queen short story.


----------



## JimInks

Up early again on a cold, continually rainy day. A third of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in the third pipe I ever bought ($1.95), a 1974 smooth straight French briar Hadley Apple with a black vulcanite tapered stem. I'm doing a ghost check on this pipe. I think I got all the deer tongue out finally.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through the last of this tin of GLP Piccadilly in a 1978 slight bend CAO Turk's Head Meer with a yellow cream swirl acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil La Brumeuse in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2017 Carter Hall in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Re-Loaded the Country Gent with Haunted Bookshop


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the day through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Aromatic #7 in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream in a group 3 Dunhill 1980 root briar bent dublin.


----------



## JimInks

A couple of minutes away from smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co 2011 Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Brew&Puff

Just finished some Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Roma Straight Stem. Now smoking Newminster no 400 superior Navy Flake (which happens to be straight Virginia) in a Kaywoodie.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap peas dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. I'm about a quarter of the way through this bowl of HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a crosscut Radice Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty egg sandwich, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Community Coffee is my drink. Watching EGR movies on TCM.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in the same small Dunny dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a N Monier squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western 2 The English Villain in a medium bend 2003 IMP horn Meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Retro Mancer in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now having my last bowl of the day, which is Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Doing a little research.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*THEIR BETRAYAL*
The majority of pipe smokers are people with morals, dignity, honesty, integrity. On the contrary, the people on the Hygienist Anti-pipe smoking Committee are people without morals and honour, people who are insidious and evil who use dishonest means. The Cafes were to open last week, this was the agreement and we followed the rules as real Men but the committee's rats managed to convince politicians that "it is good for the public good" not to open for another 2 weeks. They were sentenced us still to smoke our pipe on the benches in parks and squares and we know they were laughing at us but i will remind to these wicked people two explicitly:
"Whoever waits gets everything" and "Whoever laughs last laughs better".










I am smoking Planta No1 in a Brebbia, double espresso beside me trying to stay calm while looking what the Mother-Nature offer to us.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. It finally stopped raining after four days, and the sun is out!


----------



## cory1984

CB White in the MM bent Legend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Mike’s Home Brew Box Pass Blend in a slight bent black pattern etched 1977 Lorenzo Lorsan Sigma level top with a gray swirl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. Chatting with an editor.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Smoked some Sutliff Virginia Slice in my straight stem Roma. Forgot to take a pic.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of year 2017 Carter Hall in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. It's raining again.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Listing this a couple of minutes early: Compton’s Reserve #21 in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow saddle stem with white swirls.


----------



## Scap

Just lit a bowl of Sillem's Commodore Flake.

This is a new to me tobacco, and not sure what to expect. But so far the first few puffs are tasty.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice Silk Cut T/B


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Just lit a bowl of Sillem's Commodore Flake.
> 
> This is a new to me tobacco, and not sure what to expect. But so far the first few puffs are tasty.


Read some reviews about this blend. I didn't notice any strength or Latakia.

Makes me think this tin was rather old. It isn't supposed to have any flavor added, but I swear it almost smelled of Lakeland essence.

Overall, I did very much enjoy this blend.


----------



## Piper

Bailey's Front Porch in the Altinok meerschaum.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Exhausted rooster in the savinelli pipa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. This smoke will be rudely interrupted by an egg sandwich. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Warrior Plug in a small 1982 three quarter bend unbranded meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and a yellow acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in the smooth bent Crown Garden Walnut 108


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Early Morning Pipe Match in a Duca Carlo


----------



## Piper

Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a 1980 group 4 Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. Got two Ken Byron blends to review, including this one and Mycroft. I also got four to taste test.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a 1950's Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Westminster in group 5 1984 Dunhill root apple


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Mycroft in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic tapered stem. This blend has a bit of a kick to it.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Got some walking in, but the rain is returning.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Working on a review of this blend.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a 2019 straight smooth dark brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Crystal Palace in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP Scottish Rite Prototype in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, trout and green beans dinner with chocolate ice cream and strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer #2 Prototype in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Watching Streets of Laredo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a 2019 straight smooth dark brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe. This is his penance for being generous!


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP Dark English Prototype in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and my last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching How It's Made.


----------



## JimInks

I haven't finished everything I wanted to, so another smoke is in order: year 2017 Carter Hall in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Scap

Had an Einstein everything bagel. Used olive oil instead of cream cheese, and it was heavenly.
Lit a bowl of Bayou Morning in my little Meer. Sitting on the back porch before the heat index breaks triple digits and sipping on my piping hot cup of Iron Bean Loki.

Today is going to be a fine day.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Up early to take care of some business.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunny root apple.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Had an Einstein everything bagel. Used olive oil instead of cream cheese, and it was heavenly.
> Lit a bowl of Bayou Morning in my little Meer. Sitting on the back porch before the heat index breaks triple digits and sipping on my piping hot cup of Iron Bean Loki.
> 
> Today is going to be a fine day.
> View attachment 278594


Life is good!


----------



## cory1984

Had some CB White and Peterson Nightcap left on the tray. Mixed them up and put them in the MM bent apple diplomat. Sunday morning kick start!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*FINAL COUNTDOWN*

Gentlemen, no matter how hard the Enemy (the Hygienist Anti-Pipe Smoking Committee) tried to postpone the date, tomorrow, May 25, the cafes will open (outdoor space only). It won't be the same as before (fewer people-the tables at a greater distance, etc.) but it's a start. No matter what they do, they can't stop us, we will smoke our pipe in public with coffee and Kompoloi until the end, *we will never give up the fight!*




























Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Savinelli Juno in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Life is good!


Was halfway through mowing the back when the rain showed up, but it didn't stop me, just cooled me down.

Now I've got my feet up and smoking another bowl of Bayou Morning while I listen to the distant thunder.

:grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 221b Baker St in a Radice Rind while checking out the AC as we are getting a heat wave, 96F today going up to 105F Thursday


----------



## JohnBrody15

Blackpoint in the Stanwell pipe of the year. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a late lunch, and am a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP Thunderstruck Prototype in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow with white swirls acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Needed a sweet blend after the last, full Latakia one.


----------



## Fusion

Sutiff Match Evening in a Sav Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Hot and humid today, but I got all my walking in.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Saint James Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon, and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a 2019 straight smooth dark brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching The Wings of Eagles.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Old Colonial in a medium bend beater 1979 Aalborg natural freehand made by Nording with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

In the garage with my 2011 vintage iMac 27" with a bowl of War Horse Ready Cut.
Can't wait to spool up a youtube how-to next time I get stuck trying to figure out what I'm building, and having my tools right here behind me.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer #2 Prototype in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in the smooth bent Roma Churchwarden 151 Natural Dublin. On the new tray I finished this morning. I'm real happy with this thing, will make carrying my pipes around lot more convenient.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in the Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Peretti Coffee Blend in a 1979 smooth slight bend H. Jones Ltd. Easy Loader 391 Dublin with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a bit of snacking, and smoked a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer #2 Prototype in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem.​


----------



## ukbob

Breaking in a Savinelli Gauis 641 rusticated with PS LBF. I can see another Savinelli coming my way soon.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day if all goes right, is 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the smooth bent Roma Churchwarden 151 Natural Dublin.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Morning in Savinelli Trevi Rusticated 320 KS (Italy)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting with an old friend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a 2019 straight smooth dark brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Off the Rails in a medium bend raw sienna toned early Radice sandblast egg with bamboo carving on the shank and a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #4 in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Going to do some walking on this chilly, cloudy day. Hope the rain holds off for a while.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer #2 Prototype in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1984 three quarter bend medium brown Ascorti KS Business Dublin with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.184 in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite saddle stem with cream swirls.


----------



## Fusion

WCC 558 in a Pete XL90 Christmas, just hit 98F and its getting too hot to smoke outside even though i have a porch, may be my last bowl until it cools down later this evening


----------



## Piper

Starting my second bowl of Westminster in a Castello pot.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Blackpoint in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Spent almost two hours smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Now, it's time for dinner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap green peas dinner, and am close to finishing this bowl of Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in an octagon paneled Mastro de Paja Dublin


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 1994 McClelland Dominican Glory in a 1986 three quarter bend Bacchus face CAO meer with a dark tortoise shell colored tapered acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer #2 Prototype in a 1980s SMS eagle claw egg medium bend meerschaum signed by J. Boglon with a brown and cream swirl acrylic stem. Time to brew some Community Coffee.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty honey crisp apple, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fellas who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## Fusion

Been too hot to smoke today, cooled down a bit so having a quick bowl of Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I wanted a shorter, easy smoke while chatting.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a 2019 straight smooth dark brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple and a chocolate chip cookie, and am finishing off the day with a bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Gave up trying to sleep, so I'm starting my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Green in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Miss Stake Prototype in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip. Just got this in today.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Dunhill bruyere pot. Going to smoke a cigar later.


----------



## JimInks

Had a short snooze, a tasty lunch, and am part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Chops & Apple Sauce 2020 in a smooth medium brown 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 17 English Luxury in a quarter bend smooth dark brown small bowl 2016 Brigham Algonquin 226 Rhodesian with a long black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Dunhill Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunhill root briar bent dublin.


----------



## Scap

Sparkplug in my Neerup Pot.


----------



## Scap

So, too hot for Sparkplug tonight.... couldn't taste anything.

Sat the Neerup to the side and loaded my Meer with some Deception Pass. Much sweeter and brighter flavors.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, haddock and green beans dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Community Coffee is brewing as I type. Going to clean a few pipes in a moment or two.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> So, too hot for Sparkplug tonight.... couldn't taste anything.
> 
> Sat the Neerup to the side and loaded my Meer with some Deception Pass. Much sweeter and brighter flavors.


Finished the bowl of Deception Pass and then relit my bowl of Sparkplug. It's like pine needles and incense! So friggin delicious! Too bad it's pretty much bed time for me.


----------



## cory1984

Wife wanted to do a little shopping so I loaded up another 50/50 mix of Peterson Nightcap/CB White and put it in the MM Legend. Get a little strength and and no complaining about the smell of the car. Win-win situation!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in a twin bore, oil cured Radice billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Just finished cleaning pipes.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a medium bend egg 2017 Royal Meerschaum Dragon meer with a black and cream swirl amber colored acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Have enough left for a bowl or so. Watching an early black and white episode of Petticoat Junction, and comparing it to the color years, which are the ones I remember.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is a bowl from a fresh supply of Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Listening to a Sherwood Schwartz interview. He certainly disliked Red Skelton.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of year 2017 Carter Hall in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon to start my day, going to be a scorcher again


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Pork Chops & Apple Sauce 2020 in a smooth medium brown 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking the newest Wilke blend: Wilke No. 911 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Couldn't get any walking in today because of the rain and wind. The last day we had no rain was the Saturday before last. Even the water is drowning here.


----------



## JimInks

A couple minutes or so away from smoking Wilke Crystal Palace in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Radice Rind, 104F :frown2:


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2017 Carter Hall in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Rich Dark Flake in a crosscut Radice Dublin,


----------



## Scap

FVF in my Mark Twain Cob.
Relaxing after a dinner of smoked/grilled scallops with grilled veggies, and peach cobbler with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and asparagus dinner chocolate ice cream for dessert. I'm half way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Esoterica Stonehaven in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Watch City Undead Scottsman in a smooth unfinished brown slight bend 2015 Savinelli 320KS author with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 911 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this new blend.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a bit of snacking, and am half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Chops & Apple Sauce 2020 in a smooth medium brown 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Time to feed Suzy and Molly, and clean some dishes.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and my last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1978 smooth full bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Hope we can have a day with no rain.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in the smooth straight chimney estate pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in a 1979 straight smooth Dr. Grabow Grand Duke 45 pot with a tapered black stem.


----------



## JimInks

Took a little time to find the right pipe for this smoke as I am reviewing it, and wanted to switch pipes to see what I notice this time. Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Chops & Apple Sauce 2020 in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Elizabethan Mix in a Pete Squire, cooled off a little today


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty tacos and nachos lunch with Boston Creme Pie doughnuts for dessert. Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin (GBD second) sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

2011 Bracken Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Watching Wyatt Earp.


----------



## JimInks

A minute or two away from smoking MacBaren Virginia Flake in a late '90s half smooth/half etched freehand sitter, medium bend Nielsen Viggo with a pearl brown acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some essential snoozing, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. The sun actually came out to play today, and I got some walking in earlier today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 Marlin Flake in a Castello foursquare paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

Been building a Wine Rack most of the day, now having a bowl of Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

Had a wonderful salad and pizza dinner with chocolate meringue pie for dessert. Had a snooze, and an almost two hour experience enjoying FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

As the last smoke was about an hour and forty minutes long, I decided on a quick smoke this time. I've a third of a bowl left of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Then, it'll be time for another slice of chocolate meringue pie as this is an "off the diet" day.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures Experimental Void Ration Plug in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Chops & Apple Sauce 2020 in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob with a yellow plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth medium brown, medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem. Phone chatting and sharing research materials with a friend.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been watching Hang 'Em High.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a late '80s, early 90s small bend medium brown smooth, unbranded Nording pot with a couple small rusticated spots, an amber colored acrylic ferrule and tapered stem in the military mount style. This will finish my smoking day.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the bent Roma Churchwarden 151 Natural Dublin. Happy Friday guys!


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Chops & Apple Sauce 2020 in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Pork Chops & Apple Sauce 2020 in a smooth medium brown 1998 Parker 489 three quarter bend billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Going to post my review of this blend today at TR.


----------



## cory1984

Back to the river this morning. Nothing biting, gonna get too hot today i think...BUT I got to smoke some more Scotty's Troutstream out of the bent MM Legend, so I can't complain!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of GLP Penny Farthing in a 1988 smooth full bend military mount Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Another rainy day here.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder


----------



## Scap

Forgot to post up that I smoked a big bowl of WCS last night.

It was almost 2.5hrs of bliss. :grin2:


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a snooze, and a bowl of Savinelli Juno in a 2002 straight grain Karl Erik Ekstravagant A medium bend freehand sitter with a small horn ferrule accent and black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Code Name Miss Stake Prototype in a 1990s smooth Peterson Captain Pete XL80 bulldog with a black vulcanite stem and p-lip.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Westminster in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP Dark English Prototype in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth medium brown, medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time. Ice water and bergs is my evening drink.


----------



## Scap

Bowl of OJK in my mini-meer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful spaghetti and meatballs dinner with tiramisu and strawberries for dessert. I've about a third of a bowl left of Wilke No. 911 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a 2019 straight smooth dark brown Merchant Service “Bing” with a nickel band and black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran 69,


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Dunny pot.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in an old favorite smooth 1977 Medley (GBD second) medium bend billiard with a flat underside with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This was the second sort-pf expensive pipe I bought. $17.95 was a lot of money back then for a soon-to-be college student.


----------



## Fusion

Another busy day, having a bowl of St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## cory1984

Finally cooled down enough for some Peterson Nightcap in the smooth bent Crown Garden 108 Walnut


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Wilke Rum Cake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Have enough left for one more bowl. Hot, humid and sunny day. Maybe the rain will stay away for a change.


----------



## Piper

Peterson's Sherlock Holmes in the same Castello pot. Not into numerology but wanted my 4444th post to be on the pipe side.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Wilke No. 911 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Brew&Puff

Smoking some best of the rest in a Roma Straight stem while brewing an IPA.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this sample of year 2017 Carter Hall in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, trout, and sugar snap green peas dinner with a bowl of Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching The Woman in the Window starring EGR.


----------



## Fusion

DFS in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Mike’s Home Brew Broken Rope Blend in a 1970s smooth slight bent rough top Charatan's Make (Lane) Perfection Deluxe Extra Large with right and left channel cuts and a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Mac Baron Latakia Blend in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a black sandblasted straight 1998 XXX Ashton lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## ukbob

SG FVF in a Peterson Aran 80s , long time since I had a bowl of this lovely stuff.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*The Return*
When the Enemy via politicians manage to restrict the Greek pipe smokers to stay away from the Cafe, i gave them a promise:










and i kept my word:










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## Scap

Embarcadero this morning.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunhill root briar apple with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

ODF in a Stanwell


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am half way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Old School Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Castello pot, take two.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## ebnash

Settling in to another bowl of MacBaren Burey London Blend in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend No. 2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on this lovely day for good weather.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm a quarter of the way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed 4 bowls of Haunted Bookshop in one of my cobs this drizzly evening.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty egg sandwich, and am now smoking 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Have enough left for most of one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem.
​


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Still busy, so I'm having another smoke: Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Cellini


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Wilke No.172 in a 1980 smooth medium brown Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with a pearl colored acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

HGL In the Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop. Came home for an early lunch, beautiful day out there today!


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Bright and sunny today. Got a bit of walking in.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend late 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Phone chatting with the fella who gifted me the pipe.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Time to do another round of walking.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Lee Apple


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. We have new outdoor cat hanging around. He's aggressive, but exceptionally handsome. I don't think the other outdoor cats are going to like this at all.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a 2004 Stanwell EM 2004 black sandblasted straight billiard in a gold accent ring on the shank and gold “s” on the black tapered acrylic stem. Have enough left to fill the tiny Askwith prince I own.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished walking and chatting with the neighbors, and had a bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob with a yellow plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and floaty widdle icebergs is my evening drink. Well, actually, it's been my drink all day, but who's counting?


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth medium brown, medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake - 633 in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with chocolate ice cream and strawberries for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Getting ready to watch The Prisoner, a series m'lady has never seen before. I haven't seen it in many years.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## Fusion

GH Grasmere in a Barling


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a smoke 'n snooze, and just finished smoking FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures King Black in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Stokkebye Highland Whiskey in a 2013 slight bend grain etched briar John Barrett Volcano with a walnut shank and a black plastic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a bit of snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Surbrug’s 71th Street in a light brown 1979 rusticated medium bend Italian Sir Jeffrey Dublin (GBD second) sitter with a flared top and yellow saddle stem. Been busy phone chatting about a friend's health.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 2019 black rusticated Peterson 312 full bend billiard with a military mount and a nickel band with a cumberland 4AB stem and a N.A.P. bit.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent to start my day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. It's in the mid-80s today, and I'll do more walking when it cools a bit.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice Silk Cut T/B


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Have enough for about three more smokes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Jupiter Slices in a smooth medium bend straight grain 2000 Winslow C silver spigot wide top Dublin with a canted plateau and black acrylic saddle stem. Got all my walking in today. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Porsche Design pipe. This is my first experience with 9mm filters (Vauen). They do seem to make the draw tighter but not to affect the taste or even the bite. Nice pipe and very nice smoking experience.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## Scap

WCS with some Zafra Rum.
Figure rum cased blend will pair with rum!


----------



## JimInks

Half way through the last of this tin of year 2002 MacBaren Navy Flake in a very small slight bent black sandblasted Smokers Forum.UK 2015 POTY Chris Askwith Prince 5 with a tapered black acrylic stem with a flared bit. Dinner will follow quickly.


----------



## Piper

Taking Conniston for a spin in the new Porsche 909.:wink2:


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap peas dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. I'm now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Getting set to watch Star Girl. Hope it's not as boring as last week's episode.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty egg sandwich, and am now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Community Coffee is my drink. Going to clean a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a smooth medium brown, medium bend 1950s B.B.B. Own Make 307 apple with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a giant size honey crisp apple, and my last smoke of the day is 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Time to feed the indoor and outdoor cats.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with a bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. It's very hot and humid already, so I'll drink plenty of ice water and floaty li'l icebergs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Piper

Smoked several bowls in the new (estate) Porsche—several Union Square, Conniston, Virginia Cream and now Inns of Court. Changed filters at end of day. Smokes great.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

GH Louisiana Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my open stash of year 2014 St. James Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Tanshell octagonal paneled EK F/T billiard with a square shank and tapered black vulcanite stem. I'll revisit the blend when I've smoked down more of the open samples I have. As this pipe smokes SJF so well, I doubt I'll smoke anything else in it, so I guess it'll get some rest for a bit.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Flake Scented in a Commoy;s Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking McClelland Anniversary 1977-2010 in a 1980 Stanwell 668 medium bend with a multi-colored ferrule, half black sandblasted, half brown smooth, rough top with a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Miss Stake Prototype in a full bend black pebble finish 2001 Rinaldo Lithos YY8 Titania Silver Line egg with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Dinner will be next.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon and green beans dinner with vanilla bean ice cream for dessert. Almost half way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of FVF in a smooth 2002 medium bend eight sided panel top straight grain Rinaldo Collection Silver Line F Egea 05 Titania bulldog with a black acrylic stem. Picked a long smoke as I do some reading.


----------



## Scap

Started with a bowl of Royal Yacht, and chased it with a bowl of DaVinci this evening.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 1 in a 1979 smooth natural signed Rossi 1886 OomPaul 124 with an amber acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did a bit of snacking, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. I may close my smoking day with this bowl. Been watching Aerial America on The Smithsonian Channel. It's becoming a favorite series of mine.


----------



## JimInks

Time to do some kitchen cleaning, and I'm smoking 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a couple of bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I'm up and smokin' Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype #1 in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Been looking for an old sketchbook of mine, but it seems to be hiding from me in self defense.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the bent Roma Churchwarden 151 Natural Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D&S The Devils Own in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way though this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. A very hot and humid day. Going to venture out and walk just the same. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 1998 smooth medium bend Peterson Limerick 69 with a nickel band with a tapered black vulcanite p-lip stem. Time to do another walk.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a brown straight smooth Paul Perri billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2016 Ozark Wizard’s Lonesome Llama in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Christening the new Radice with some WCC Simply Red


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Porsche.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, rib-eye steak and sugar snap green peas dinner with chocolate ice cream for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Robo Burlesque in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt From @Gumby-cr in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

Popped a tin of Davidoff Scottish Mixture.
Good stuff.
Smoked really well in my mini-meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from the sunny Athens of Greece with 76 F.










I am smoking Seasons Harvest time, single espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way point on this bowl of Peter Stokkebye No. 400 Luxury Navy Flake in a smooth full bend dark brown 1977 Crown Coachman (Comoy’s second) 215 egg with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Brigadier Black Sherman’s March in a smooth straight late 1970s Tinderbox Selected Grecian Briar Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 2002 smooth medium bend Peterson Sherlock Holmes Series Baskerville with a sterling silver band and black vulcanite p-lip stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## Piper

Conniston.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to do some walking in a few minutes.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a very tasty lunch, and have about a third of a bowl left of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

​Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent. Going to try to do another walk in the heat and humidity.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Have enough left for a bowl or so.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Got all my walking in today despite the heat and humidity.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a smooth straight chimney estate pipe


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. This may get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt In an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Olecharlie

A bowl of Golden flake in a Radice earlier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, salmon, and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm about a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a 2003 smooth three quarter bend Rinaldo Fiammata Odissea Titania 02 Silver Line 3 Straight Grain egg with a black acrylic tapered stem. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spill'sbane in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am part way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is brewing.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule. Watching Duck Soup.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through my last smoke of the day, which is Wilke Rum Cake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.

Btw, there's a new Groucho website with lots of cool stuff.

https://grouchomarx.com/category/news/


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. The humidity woke me up, so I turned the air conditioner temperature down. We had a bunch loud thunderstorms last night, so it's hot and steamy outside. In the mean time, the new stray cat was being aggressive towards another one we take care of (Fluffy), and I was outside failing to broker peace between them.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in a 2018 David S. Huber 5718 medium bend black sandblasted billiard with a black acrylic saddle stem. Have enough left for one more bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

Out in the rain with some HGL in a Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1970s Carter Hall in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Phone chatting with an old friend.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am part way through this bowl of very dry 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend late 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Stonedog

Afternoon Gents, I am currently enjoying some Orlik Dark Strong Kentucky in a Grabow Grand Duke paired with a Bells Two Hearted. 

Great way to relax on a nice warm afternoon.


----------



## Fusion

The last of my Marlin Flake until my WCC order comes in a Radice Rind


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Got all my walking in today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Art’s Virginia in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth rhodesian meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Phone chatting with Art.


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a black 1980 sandblasted Peterson Premiere 01 medium bend pot with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Dinner is next.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht,


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes with some residual Molto Dolce in a Karl Erik bent apple. Smokeable but not great combination.


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello 55.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and green beans dinner strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking a year 2001 Bolivar corona from an island that Gilligan never visited.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co CCP in Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Cellini


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am part way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching Sanford and Son.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Crystal Palace in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of year 2013 H&H Classic Burley Kake in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob with a yellow plastic stem. Then, it's time for bed.


----------



## Madderduro

aaahhhhhhh finally have time to sit out and enjoy a pipe....c&d mississippi mud in a buckeye


----------



## Madderduro

believe I'll sit out for another and fidget around with some toys...the beastie is occupied with his new window perch....just hit 9 months old he's gunna be a big cat...c&d purple cow in a karl erik


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Telegraph Hill in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Hot and steamy outside with a chance of rain.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a third of the way through the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Yoshimi's Instant Crush in an egg shaped medium bend smooth burgundy colored 1985 Caminetto with a black acrylic stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on another hot and very humid day.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Maddis


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of the last of this sample of 1970s Carter Hall in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. Got some walking in.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Watch City Rhythm & Blues in a straight smooth patent era 1952 Dunhill Bruyere ODA apple 806 B124 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Phone chatting with my old college room mate.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to get some more walking in.


----------



## Scap

Just fired up my second bowl of Haunted Bookshop in a cob.

This stuff just works with the Texas heat


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Spaghetti Western in a medium bend smooth paneled 2017 Celebi Turkish Meerschaum with a gold and black swirl acrylic stem.


----------



## Hickorynut

HauntedBookshop in Stanwell...too hot and muggy outside....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken and asparagus dinner with peaches for dessert. I'm almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2016 Ozark Wizard’s Lonesome Llama in a slight bend 1970's Caminetto 102 Business KS billiard with a fumed rim with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Watching My Man Godfrey.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Commoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem. Getting ready to clean a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in a 1982 smooth straight Dunhill Root Briar 31051 Dublin with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Madderduro

c&d da vinci in the olivewood jacono


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Porsche Design 909 on a spring-like morning.


----------



## JimInks

Starting off my smoking day with Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink on another hot and humid day.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now part way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now closing in on the half way point on this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend No. 2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking W.O. Larsen Limited Edition 2018 in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Very fruity tobacco. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Radice OC T/B


----------



## JimInks

A third of a bowl left of year 2016 Anniversary Kake in a smooth 1979 Chippendale (Charatan second) Rhodesian 49 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and sugar snap green peas dinner with an ice cream sandwich for dessert. Now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Watching Patriots Rising: The American Revolution on AHC.


----------



## Scap

Cult Blood Red Moon in the mini meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Savielli Fiammata


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Prince Albert in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Have enough left for two or three bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Seattle Pipe Club Galloping Gertie in a smooth straight 1980s James Upshall Walnut pot with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking 1970s Philip Morris Revelation in a 1970s slight bend black sandblasted English Rustic 120S Billiard (Comoy’s second) with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a 1984 medium bend black grain etched Savinelli Non Pareil 9310 poker with a horn ferrule and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have a few more things to do before bed time.


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a peterson


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a savi


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Looks like well have rain today.


----------



## JohnBrody15

I hope everyone is well. I had some blackpoint in the savinelli bent bulldog yesterday. Smoked a few cigars over the weekend too. That was a nice change of pace.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Wilke No. 515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Hot and very humid today.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Going to do some walking now.


----------



## Scap

Enjoying some Irish Flake while I let my lunch digest.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Drinking ice water and a bunch of floaty widdle icebergs to hydrate myself after walking.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 221b Baker St in a Frank Thunder


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke No.184 in a 1990 smooth medium bend Nording freehand sitter with a wider top than bottom that also has a ridge and a narrower bowl resembling an upside down spout, with an amber colored lucite saddle stem with cream swirls.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Been smoking OJK in a Washington Cob yesterday and today, thinking I'll switch to ODF for tomorrow,
Currently enjoying a bowl of Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, catfish and asparagus dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm about a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1970s slight bend Caminetto Business 134 poker with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Watching Green Acres.


----------



## restomod

I bought this Black House a really long time ago, before I had any idea about anything piping. I just always remembered that it had black Cavendish. However reading it now its really mostly a lot of everything else, Latakia and perique based. Pretty happy its not sweet at all with the Cavendish in it as I was worried about it.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer after dinner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Prince Albert in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a big, tasty honey crisp apple, and am part way through this bowl of C&D Junkyard Dawg in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a smooth bent Crown Garden Walnut 108


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Ericbc7

Haven’t smoke a pipe in years but just won an auction for Plum pudding special reserve and just smoke a bowl in a Missouri mearsham cob. Fantastic...got some Bengal slices in meantime and like them also


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking very dry year 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend late 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Watching a documentary about Pearl Harbor on AHC.


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend No. 2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a Peter Falk interview.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of MacBaren Golden Extra in a 2002 smooth Rinaldo Silver Line 3 EGER 05 paneled horn with a black acrylic tapered stem. I'll end the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't sleep, so I finally got out of bed, and decided to try something different for a first smoke of the day. I've never smoked Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a cob before, so I picked up a straight 1984 MM General cob with a black vulcanite plastic stem, which I haven't smoked in years, and am giving it a go.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the bent Roma Churchwarden Natural Dublin 151


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Another hot and humid day. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Frank Thunder


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Prince Albert in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Uzumaki in a 1988 smooth full bend military mount Peterson System Standard XL 315 with a nickel band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.172 in a 1980 smooth medium brown Lorenzo Ambra 803 Oom Paul with a pearl colored acrylic saddle stem. Watching Easter Parade.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete Squire


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Rum Cake in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough DC left from this tin for two or three bowls. Watching Route 66 guest starring Karloff, Lorre, and Chaney, Jr.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a 1950's Comoys Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken and green beans dinner strawberries for dessert. Now smoking year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. We finally got some rain to cool off the heat!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Watching Stargirl. This show isn't thrilling me so far.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream followed by St Bruno Flake in the Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Walnut Match in an early smooth Radice Tiger Eye G medium bend bulldog with a bamboo-style carving on the shank with a two dot black acrylic stem.


----------



## apollo

Enjoying some C&D Small batch Sansepolcro in a Castello bent apple. Little Italian flare in an Italian beauty! I really like this as a summer smoke. Oh...had to have a little Irish flare to round this party out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## cory1984

Russ's Tastykake in the Vittoria smooth straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke No.13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some more snacking, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype #1 in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for a couple bowls.


----------



## JimInks

Just finishing this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Phone chatting about pipes.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a long, tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking on an off-diet day, and am now smoking very dry year 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend late 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. That ice cream sure tasted great on such a hot and humid, occasionally sunny/rainy day.


----------



## Scap

Lit a bowl of WCS last night, then promptly fell asleep before it got burning good.


Just finished a bowl of Potlatch in a cob, and getting ready to light up another. Sitting on the back porch working remote has it's benefits from time to time.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Gonna get a little walking in while I can.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. The thunderstorms are here.


----------



## Piper

Conniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after making pizza for m'lady, her mom and myself. Dessert was Chocolate Tort Cake, which was chocolate cake with layers of white and chocolate mousse in between with a chocolate ganache topping, and some strawberries. Just opened a 2012 eight ounce tin of H&H Rolando's Own, and am smoking it in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Wish Russ would bring this blend back. I never could figure out why this was such a low seller.


----------



## Fusion

Wcc 558 in a Radice


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some burly flake #4 in the stanwell pipe of the year 2020.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Watch City Deluxe Crumb Cut in a 2016 Peretti's M.T. Natural made in Holland straight smooth brown Algerian briar billiard with a black acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Porsche Design 909.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed some pistachio ice cream, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP Scottish Rite Prototype in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Close to finishing this bowl of Prince Albert in an old grain relief, partly smooth paneled full bend "V" shape bowl Preben Holm Ben Wade Prominence freehand with the letter A and the numeral 2 in circles with a black vulcanite stem and ferrule in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow plastic stem.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Porsche 909 with a cup black Camber coffee.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in a MM bent apple diplomat


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Getting ready to do some walking now.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Sutliff Prince Albert Match in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Stanwell


----------



## cory1984

Just finished the last quarter of a bowl of Russ's Tastykake in the Rossi Vittoria smooth straight billiard with acrylic stem. This is some slow burning stuff, got another 20 min smoke out of what was left.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Watching an Elsa Maxwell short from the 1940s that also stars George Reeves.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Wilke Gentry Royal Blend No. 2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype #1 in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for a couple more bowls.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of the way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Scap

Orlick Golden Sliced in my Charatan


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and asparagus dinner with peaches for dessert. Now smoking HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Aged FVF in a 2014 Savinelli Gaius smooth brown slight bend 320KS author with a tapered black acrylic military mount stem and ferrule.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a Rossi Vittoria smooth straight billiard


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Defiance Prototype in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. I still think KBV should have put this English blend into production.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a mid-70s straight smooth octagonal paneled Jeanet (made by Chacom) billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a 2003 medium bent straight grain military mount Two dot 2 P. Ardor Venere Extra Bucaneve signed by Dorelio Rovera with a silver ferrule and a black acrylic stem.


----------



## Madderduro

c&d rajahs court in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

c&d habana daydream in a rattray


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a 1980 Dunhill bruyere billiard. Sorry about the grotty bit.:frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Early Morning
A contest win pipe from a brother in Canada that made it. I'm very impressed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am almost a third of the way through this bowl of SWRA in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Stokkebye Natural Dutch Cavendish in a 1970s medium bend smooth Ben Wade Golden Walnut freehand with a black vulcanite stem. Been washing the car.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No.111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Going to do the rest of my walking now that other chores are done. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Andrew in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Some Gaslight in the savinelli 320 and some whittling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad and chili dinner with strawberries for dessert. Now smoking Cobblestone Whiskey in a medium bend 2001 Ural lattice Rhodesian with a yellow saddle stem with white swirls. Going to be reviewing this blend as I will the other four Cobblestone blends I received today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Cobblestone Sangria in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Porsche Design 909.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Cobblestone Kahlua in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style. Watching a documentary on what happened after JFK's murder.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Cobblestone Spiced Rum in a 1979 medium bend etch relief meerschaum lined TinderBox Arabesque with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a documentary on Patton. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Compton’s Macedonian Mixture in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Rich and delicious tobacco.


----------



## msmith1986

Hey fellas, I hope all is well, I'm hanging in there, kind of. Anyway, I'm having Sutliff chocolate truffle in a Rossi Vittoria 320 before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Cobblestone Amaretto in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a very much appreciated 1979 brown, slight bend grain etched flat front Stanwell Rego 969-48 (09) with a black vulcanite saddle stem. I may finish the day with this smoke if I get all my chores done in time.


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a parker


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a stanwell


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in a cob this mild and sunny Sunday morning


----------



## Madderduro

spc rainier levant in a bc astral


----------



## Piper

Two bowls of Sherlock Holmes on a cool, sunny, breezy Sunday morning.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Cobblestone Amaretto in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink. Working on Cobblestone reviews.


----------



## Madderduro

c&d da vinci in a stanwell


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Cobblestone Kahlua in a 1975 medium bend sandblasted looking, smooth on the sides yellow Pioneer meer with a black ferrule and vulcanite stem in the military mount style.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Spent most of my time outdoors today.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem. Got all my walking in today, plus a little extra as it's not quite as hot and humid as the earlier days in the week were. Time for more ice water and bergs.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 911 in a black pebble finish straight 2003 Cavicchi C. Fatto A Mano lovat with a black acrylic saddle stem. Needed some Latakia.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP Scottish Rite Prototype in a 1980s White Pipe straight, smooth octagonal paneled billiard meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, mackerel and green beans dinner with a small slice of chocolate torte cake for dessert. I'm almost a quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem. Watching Nature on PBS.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete Squire


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in the smooth straight chimney.
After doing a little research I figured out that the maker of this estate pipe is A. Pandevant & Roy Co.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata to end my smoking day


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. Watching Capturing Oswald. Not sure I why I watch these things. I seldom learn anything I don't already know about this case.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece with 89 'F.










Planta No 1.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Athens-Greece with 89 'F.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planta No 1.


glad you are able to get some coffee and pastries again (let's hope the tobacco stasi stays away also) :smile2:


----------



## Madderduro

boswells northwoods in a peterson


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in a Dunhill root briar apple. A mug of Costa Rica Helsar Asdrubal Chavez coffee, roasted in my Gene Cafe on Friday, is my beverage.:smile2:


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Windy and cloudy today. I got the first set of my walking reps in, but if it rains, I won't do the others.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of a bowl left of Von Eicken Rosebud Country Cut in a 2002 IMP smooth full bend egg shaped meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## cory1984

Got sent home early because of the rain, no complaints here! Time to relax with some Peterson Nightcap in the bent Crown Garden 108.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype #1 in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Have enough left for one more bowl. Working on a few reviews, one of which I should have finished a long time back.


----------



## Fusion

WCC 558 in a Radice Twin Bore


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Wilke Prototype in a 2003 URAL full bend big bowl egg shaped Lattice meer with a black acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of Prince Albert in a 2015 Basil Meadows black sandblasted billiard with an aluminum band and a pearl red acrylic tapered stem. This smoke may be interrupted by lunch. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of 1970s Philip Morris Revelation in a very ugly reddish color 1980 medium bend Lorenzo Leganza Sigma 8635 etched rough top and black vulcanite saddle stem. Going to do some more walking.


----------



## Fusion

Not been smoking so much this past week or so, had an abscess on a tooth and couldnt get a dental appointment, finally got one today, she drained it and gave me some pain killers and Penicillin, feeling much better.
GH Rum Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Wilke Crystal Palace in a 1990 Peterson Irish Second Oom Paul natural with a black vulcanite fish tail stem.


----------



## JimInks

Couldn't decide on what to smoke next, so I'm having a short smoke while I decide on what follows: Vincent Manil La Brumeuse Semois in a straight 2012 MM Pony Express cob with a yellow plastic stem.


----------



## apollo

Some 3P’s in a Castello 55 Sea Rock from Tabaccheria Corti in Lecco Italy.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. Have enough for one more bowl.


----------



## JimInks

Part way through this bowl of D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, filet mignon and asparagus dinner with strawberries and apple slices for dessert. I've about a third of a bowl left of year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem. Community Coffee is brewing. Cold and rainy today, and it looks like more of that is going to stick around a bit.


----------



## MattT

Not a cloud in sight on this fine evening here in MI. Enter Warped Cloud Hopper in the Sav Roma.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

A third of the way through this bowl of D&R Raccoon’s Friend in a pre-1980s straight dark brown Comoy's Sandblast 186 billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking SWRA in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty golden delicious apple, and am a quarter of the way through this bowl of Wilke No. 78 in a 1977 straight black rusticated Sir Brent 253 billiard with a silver band repair and a brown pearl grey acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke No. 13 in a 1980 black rusticated rough top Jobey E27 Stromboli extra ball-shaped poker with a pearl green acrylic stem. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Raccoon’s Delight in a smooth 1976 Canadian GBD Seventy Six 256 with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Watching a documentary about Abigail Adams.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures Burlier Morning Pipe in a smooth three quarter bend 1979 made in Israel billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Doing some research.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem. A tad chilly and rainy today.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spill'sbane in a Pete XL90


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Community Coffee is brewing. The bad weather means no walking reps today, durn it.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Sherlock Holmes. A cinnamon note is coming off this but I doubt there's a cinnamon topping. Very nice.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am about half way through this bowl of McClelland 5100 in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. This will finish up my open stash.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through the last of this tin of year 2014 HU Directors Cut in a smooth straight Lane era Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad. I'll take a break from this blend, and smoke Rolando's Own in this pipe for a while.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking HU Soraya in a 1982 black sandblasted medium bend W.O. Larsen freehand with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Almost a third of the way through this bowl of Wilke No.178 in a 1982 smooth slight bend straight grain Ben Wade Martinique freehand sitter with a wide top and a black vulcanite stem. An easy burning, tasty blend with good flavor. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in the bent Roma Churchwarden Natural Dublin 151


----------



## JimInks

About half way through this bowl of Sutliff Dunhill Elizabethan Match in my trusty 1970s smooth three quarter bend Peterson System Standard 305 with a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking G&H Happy Brown Bogie in a small 1982 three quarter bend meer with a smiling turbaned Turk's head and gold acrylic tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking aged Bald Headed Teacher in a medium brown, smooth octagonal paneled bowl and shank, medium bend 2016 Tim West Book Keeper 6 with a black acrylic saddle stem. This may get me to dinner time.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This will get me to dinner time.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, chicken legs and green beans dinner with orange slices for dessert. Now smoking the last of my stash of Ken Byron Ventures Velvet Hammer Prototype #1 in a 1970s smooth GBD 9665 slight bend with a rough top flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. The second prototype will start getting smoked now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## JimInks

Did some snacking, and am now smoking year 2013 Stonehaven in a 2002 medium bend smooth Rinaldo EGEA 03 Silver line spigot 10 with a black acrylic saddle stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a 1980s White Pipe straight lattice apple meerschaum with an acrylic yellow cream colored saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Falcon


----------



## msmith1986

JimInks said:


> Last smoke of the day is Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


Burley prototype?!? Man I'm behind on KBV stuff, there's too many. Lol

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimInks

Almost finished smoking Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in the second pipe I ever bought, a 1974 three quarter bend black groove carved Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip.


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of Sutliff Prince Andrew in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Got in some of my walking reps, but it started misting, so I'm back indoors. I hope the rain will let up so I can get the rest of my reps in.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking Watch City Rouxgaroux in a 1970's straight rusticated black Savinelli Estella 915 KS billiard with a flared top and pearl brown acrylic saddle stem.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty peach, and am now smoking C&D Old Grove in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a brown pearl acrylic saddle stem. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Lizzie Blood Virginia in a straight 1960s Lane era Charatan black with burgundy undertone sandblasted billiard 420 with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Neerup Pot


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem. Got all my walking done today.


----------



## JimInks

Did a little snacking, and am now smoking Wilke No. 515 in a 1998 smooth straight Butz-Choquin Bistro 1501 pot with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, trout and green beans dinner with a bowl of year 2014 HU Makhuwa in a straight sandblasted black billiard 2013 PSF POY Kaywoodie with an amber colored lucite tapered stem. Getting ready to watch Stargirl.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty Jazz apple, and am now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Red Forest Phenomenon in a smooth straight WW2 Pre-Republic Peterson Sterling Canadian with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty navel orange, and am now smoking Wilke Chocolate in a 1979 no name French briar smooth full bend egg with a black vulcanite stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Wilke Gentry Royal Blend No. 2 in a 1975 three quarter bend black Dunhill Shell 52021 billiard with a black vulcanite saddle stem. Cleaning a few pipes.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Former 50th Anniversary in a 1949 medium bend Dunhill Shell with a black vulcanite tapered stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Edgeworth Ready Rubbed Match in a medium bend 2002 MM Legend cob with a yellow plastic stem. I may finish the day with this smoke.


----------



## JimInks

Half way through this bowl of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1982 black sandblasted paneled slight bend Savinelli flat bottom sitter with a black vulcanite saddle stem. No rain so far, so I'm going to do some walking reps.


----------



## JimInks

About a third of a bowl left of Smoker’s Pride Mellow Taste in the very first pipe I ever bought ($2.49) in 1974; a smooth three quarter bend Dr. Grabow Omega military mount with a nickel band and a black vulcanite stem with a p-lip. Got my first set of walking reps in on this very humid day. Ice water and bergs is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty lunch, and am now smoking year 2012 Rolando’s Own in a smooth straight early ‘60s Lane era “William Conrad” Charatan Executive Extra Large stretch apple with diagonal channel cuts on the lower right and left of the bowl along with a black vulcanite double comfort stem.


Seven smokes of mine without anybody else chiming in?


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of SWRA in a straight black sandblast undated Savinelli Hercules 115EX pot with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking HU Tobacco Aus dem Krater Plug in a quarter bend 1970s GBD Prehistoric Rhodesian 9438 with a perspex saddle stem. Did a second set of walks, and am cooling off with ice water and floaty widdle icebergs delivered by my trusty and currently sober St. Bernard.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## JimInks

Not far from finishing this bowl of the very dry year 2010 Villager Virginia No.444 in a smooth straight late 1970s Charatan Special 4148DC Reg. No. 203573 pot with a black double comfort vulcanite stem.


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking Ken Byron Ventures Live Wire in a smooth almost full bend 1981 Briar Workshop round brandy signed by Elliott Nachwalter with a pearl gold acrylic stem. Got all my walking in today, plus a little extra.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Ken Byron Ventures MSP The Burley Prototype in a medium bend black sandblasted IPSD 2016 Mark Tinsky book keeper 5 with a square shank and a black acrylic saddle stem with a cream colored accent.


----------



## Scap

Sat some Royal Yacht out for a bit. Got it good and crispy. Now it's giving me a beat down and I'm loving it!


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking D&R Penhooker Silver in a 1982 smooth straight Sasieni Ivory 105 Apple with a black vulcanite saddle stem. This should get me to dinner time.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake.


----------



## JimInks

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, pork chops and sugar snap green peas dinner with strawberries for dessert. I'm part way through this bowl of Esoterica Dunbar in a smooth straight late ‘50s, early 1960s Lane era Charatan Selected 43 Dublin with a black vulcanite double comfort saddle stem. This pipe was formerly owned by actor William Conrad.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt In a Castello pot,


----------



## JimInks

Now smoking the last of this pouch of Ken Byron Ventures Byronic Slices in a black straight, grain etched family era (Post WW2) Four Dot Sasieni “Appleby” apple with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

Smoking some H&H Black House in my Meer.


----------



## JimInks

Almost half way through this bowl of very dry year 2015 D&R A.P. Rimboche in a smooth dark brown, medium bend late 1950s Parker Super Bruyere 45 with a “4” in a circle billiard with a black vulcanite tapered stem. Community Coffee is my drink.


----------



## JimInks

Enjoyed a tasty honey crisp apple, and am now smoking the last of this sample of Ken Byron Ventures Defiance Prototype in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a brown pearl acrylic stem.


----------



## JimInks

Just finished smoking Full Virginia Flake in a straight 1968 Dunhill Shell bulldog with a black vulcanite saddle stem.


----------



## JimInks

About a quarter of a bowl left of Edward G. Robinson's Pipe Blend in a 1980s smooth slight bend Wally Frank Dublin with a tapered black vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## JimInks

Just past the half way mark on this bowl of Wilke No. 111 in a smooth medium bend 1950s Peterson Shamrock Killarney 9BC with a sterling silver band and a black vulcanite p-lip stem. Hot, humid and sunny today.


----------



## JimInks

A quarter of the way through this bowl of Sutliff Prince Andrew in a 1980s straight smooth Big Ben pot with a nickel band and a black vulcanite saddle stem. Did my first set of walking reps, and fed the outdoor cats, two of whom walked with me part of the way.


I'm taking a forum break. Hope to see posts when I get back.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Savineli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

More Rum Flake this time in a Pete Squire, this is quickly becoming a favorite smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

JimInks said:


> I'm taking a forum break. Hope to see posts when I get back.


I wish you would stay! We miss you when you're gone, but I do understand. Hope you come back soon.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

JimInks said:


> I'm taking a forum break. Hope to see posts when I get back.


We'll miss you Jim. Hope it's only temporary.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Poul Winslow No.1 while making the final preparations for my vacations, i am leaving today and with the grace of God i will return after 18 days.










When i return i will post some photos from the Cafe of each place i have visited, have a good time all of you!


----------



## CrustyCat

Had some Orlik Golden Sliced in my cob tonight. mmm.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Virginia Flake in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Yesterday enjoyed some Telegraph hill in the stanwell 2020 PotY. Trying to learn how to carve a basic face. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Scap

Yummy


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## Piper

Waiting for a late dinner and enjoying Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped,The Red Hunt in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Cob


----------



## msmith1986

A KBV night cap in one of my hand carved strawberry briars.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

mixture 965 in a briarworks tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Radice Rind


----------



## cory1984

HGL in the Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Royal Yacht in a Radice Rind





OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,
> View attachment 280574





Fusion said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a Radice Rind


Lot of rad pipes on display here today. Very nice!


----------



## ebnash

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt,


----------



## MattT

ebnash said:


> PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in a Thunder Poker


Nice lookin pipe there. You too @OneStrangeOne

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a FT Poker


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Porsche design pipe.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Porsche design pipe.


Another cool pipe brother. Did you get it unsmoked from Smoking Pipes? I swear I saw it listed on there a while back. Unless it was another the same.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

I don't know what to smoke now after seeing all these cool pipes today. Happy father's day to all.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Another cool pipe brother. Did you get it unsmoked from Smoking Pipes? I swear I saw it listed on there a while back. Unless it was another the same.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I like it. I got it as an estate on briarblues.com. It was in excellent condition and came with the sleeve and box. I like the mid-century modern, aerodynamic design. Every element is well thought through, except for the metal rim, which protect the briar but gets very hot. Luckily it smokes very well.


----------



## msmith1986

Chacom Tom Eltang freehand








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Madderduro

c&d mississippi mud in a armellini


----------



## Madderduro

crumble kake english #1 in a cellini


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Chacom Tom Eltang freehand
> View attachment 280602
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Beautiful Danish/French collaboration!


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a group 3 Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Radice Volcano


----------



## cory1984

Had some Scotty's Trout Stream drying and some Match Elizabethan left over from yesterday. Decided to try mixing them in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem, turned out to be a nice combo


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Porsche.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in n a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Westminster in a Porsche.


I see different scenery, up at the summer house? It was that moment I just realized it's almost July already....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukbob

PS LBF in a Nording Freehand seem to be on a LBF kick at the moment lovely stuff.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream. Giving the Porsche a workout.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello pot


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## zcziggy

msmith1986 said:


> I see different scenery, up at the summer house? It was that moment I just realized it's almost July already....
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


good to see you around again man


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Cellini


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Commoys Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Forgot to photograph Sherlock Holmes in a Karl Erik bent apple this morning. Smoking Drucquer Inns of Court in a Dunhill root apple with a glass of burgundy before dinner.


----------



## Scap

DaVinci


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Piper

Too lazy to clean the Dunny apple. Just filled it with St Bruno Flake and awaaay we go....:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce crackling in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in the Porsche.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Solani VF in the Porsche.


Damn David, with a line like that, I'm expecting to see you in a 911, smoking your pipe.

Actually, for a man of your refinement, maybe smoking a pipe in a Panamera.


----------



## Gumby-cr

C+D Red Stag


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Scap




----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Damn David, with a line like that, I'm expecting to see you in a 911, smoking your pipe.
> 
> Actually, for a man of your refinement, maybe smoking a pipe in a Panamera.


In my dreams Erik.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Porsche design 909. The Porsche design studio was started by Ferdinand Alexander Porsche the grandson of the founder, also named Ferdinand. Ferdinand Alexander was the designer of the Porsche 911 car, originally designated 901. At this point in my life, the 909 pipe is as close as I'm likely to get to a 900 series Porsche LOL. I do like the "streamlined" shape of the pipe. Ferdinand Alexander was a follower of the "form follows function" school of design. The fins are supposed to radiate heat and the metal rim is obviously meant to protect against scorching. I doubt the fins are really superior to conventional shapes for venting heat and the rim gets too hot to touch but I appreciate the innovation-and the execution is flawless. One design element that _does_ work is the tenon. It's made of a softer teflon-like plastic that is more flexible than the rest of the ebonite stem and allows the stem to be removed safely even when the pipe is hot. I don't know why every pipe doesn't incorporate this design. It would make it possible to clean the pipe during and immediately after use. The Porsche smokes no better that any other good pipe I own, but no worse either.

I should have added that the stem is almost impervious to tooth marks but "springier" and more comfortable than any other acrylic stems I've tried-almost a cross between acrylic and vulcanite. Another design innovation that should be copied.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello pot,


----------



## Scap

Two hours into this bowl of Orlick Golden Sliced.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co curly cut deluxe in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a Sandblasted Crown Manola 604 Scoop.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Cob


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Porsche design 909, while roasting coffee beans.


----------



## Fusion

WCC 558 in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Madderduro

mac baren club blend in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Back in the apt for a few days with access to my at-home pipes and tobaccos. Smoking some Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello great line dublin sitter with a kimberlite floc.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog. With a wee dram of cask strength nectar courtesy of my brother-in-law.


----------



## Piper

Finishing the night with Union Square in a Castello full bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Madderduro

da vinci in a olivewood dapper


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Castello pot,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Some 2009 Balkan Sasieni in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello aristocratica fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d Oro in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Scottish Mixture in a Castello le dune greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Castello sea rock shape 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Castello collection 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Stanwell


----------



## Scap

Seems like it's been forever and a day since I've smoked anything!
Pegasus with my pup perched on my lap. I swear she would sit on my shoulder like a bird if she could...


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Seems like it's been forever and a day since I've smoked anything!
> Pegasus with my pup perched on my lap. I swear she would sit on my shoulder like a bird if she could...
> 
> View attachment 281312


Cute! Dogs just can not get close enough. Luckily, most of us don't mind!:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian.


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Cute! Dogs just can not get close enough. Luckily, most of us don't mind!:smile2:


So true!
Both of them try to make sure they are touching us when they are sitting next to us.

They think my wife is a live in masseuse and pillow. &#128514;


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Porsche design.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Cellini


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in a bent Roma Churchwarden Natural Dublin


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in the Porsche design 909.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a Rossi Vittoria smooth straight billiard


----------



## Piper

Conniston in a Karl Erik bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete XL90


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Scap

Orlick Golden Sliced in my Savinelli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## cory1984

LL-7 in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## bearinvt

Peterson in a Peterson


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Dunhill Bulldog


----------



## whiskeredbat

Samuel Gwaith Brown No.4 flake in a vintage Porsche. Don't know if it is me but the tobacco is biting my tongue like the Dickens.


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> Peterson in a Peterson


Pete and Repete!:smile2:


----------



## Piper

whiskeredbat said:


> Samuel Gwaith Brown No.4 flake in a vintage Porsche. Don't know if it is me but the tobacco is biting my tongue like the Dickens.


Nice to see you back. Just curious whether you were using a 9mm filter?


----------



## whiskeredbat

Thank you Piper. This working from home thingy really stretches your work hours.

I am not using any filters. Tobacco is also well dried out. Surprisingly the rope version doesn't have any tongue bite. Luckily only this 250gm box of the flake and I am done.


Stay well.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Happy 4th of July! Smoking some Watch City Slices out of the savinelli 320. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunny bruyere pot.


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Pete and Repete!:smile2:


Very clever old chap!:smile2:


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Stanwell 11 Amber. To me, this is the quintessential codger burley blend. It’s has the identical smell I remember as a child when grandpa and uncles smoked after Christmas dinner. 

It’s a shame it’s gone and only returned for a very short re-release. To me, none of the others smell quite like this.

I’m just glad I was able to find as much as I did, but I paid...


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Bayou Morning with an IPA before lunch.
Finishing a bowl of WCC with a couple fingers of Walking Stick after dinner.


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Radice


----------



## JohnBrody15

Telegraph Hill in the savinelli pipa. Watching the illegal fireworks show from my perch above the South Bay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

Puffing some Amphora Kentucky in a smooth straight billiard with fireworks going off all around! Happy 4th guys!


----------



## whiskeredbat

Piper said:


> GLP Westminster in a Dunny bruyere pot.


Dear Piper, lovely birdseye on the bowl. When I look at the stem I just want to grab her and give some TLC :vs_laugh:

Stay well


----------



## whiskeredbat

Fusion said:


> WCC Old Dominion in a Cellini Bulldog


Dear Fusion,
my favourite pipe style. For me the pipe for strong flakes and ropes. Was supposed to pick up 3 Northern Briars bulldogs/Rhodesians from a local pipe shop since end March 2020. As pipe shops are non-essential services (are you kidding me? :surprise the shop can't open and I'll have to wait till God knows when.

Stay well sir


----------



## ukbob

Solani 333 Festival in a Falcon with apple bowl, this is a new one on me , very nice just ordered another tin.


----------



## Piper

whiskeredbat said:


> Dear Piper, lovely birdseye on the bowl. When I look at the stem I just want to grab her and give some TLC :vs_laugh:
> 
> Stay well


I know. I know. It's a bit of an embarrassment. And considering the excellent instructions you gave for refurbishing stems, including the elusive paste that is no longer made, I should be ashamed of myself! I actually have a replacement vulcanite stem but I figure for my everyday use I might just a well use the original-and I do mean original!.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## cory1984

Amphora Kentucky in a Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## JohnBrody15

Just some table scrapings in the frank thunder poker. I can't imagine this being any good lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

The table scrapings weren't any good. Got some GLP spark plug in the stanwell PotY 2020.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## ebnash

Mac Baren Burley London Blend in a Stanwell Ivarsson


----------



## zcziggy

JohnBrody15 said:


> The table scrapings weren't any good. Got some GLP spark plug in the stanwell PotY 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how's that wood carving doing?


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in a group 3 Dunhill 1980 root briar dublin. I think this was the first or second Dunny I ever purchased.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## msmith1986

Evening Gents. Burley Kake in my chimney/stack while watching Patton (1970).








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

zcziggy said:


> how's that wood carving doing?


It's coming along pretty well, thank you for asking :smile2: I did draw first blood today though lol Nothing too bad. But yeah, it's pretty fun. There's ton of good how-to videos and the hobby is relatively inexpensive. Plus, one day in the far future when and if I have grand-kids it'll boost my old man cred.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

GH Coniston in a Pete Squire


----------



## Fusion

ST Bruno Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

Hansome Flake in the pot


----------



## msmith1986

Evening gentlemen. KBV in a Rossi Vittoria 320








Sent from my smoking lounge


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Licorice in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello pot.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Porsche design.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spill'sbane in a Comoys Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

2009 Bracken Flake in a Radice OC Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## ebnash

2013 Stonehaven courtesy of @OneStrangeOne in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

GLP Virginia Cream in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Fusion

KBV Burlier Morning in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Scap

HU Directors Cut
Man, I need to order some of this stuff!


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Stanwell 11 Amber.


----------



## Piper

Westminster in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Sav Oceano


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nun's Yellow in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Porsche design.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## msmith1986

SPC Potlatch in a Butz-Choquin Roquebrune 1710, while on a VHerf with JT and a few others








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot whilst cleaning up the 'work' Pipes,







View attachment 281924


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Cambridge Flake in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's crazy bamboo sandblast.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon is my afternoon smoke


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2004 Marlin Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop and Iron Bean Loki before the sun gets higher and hotter.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D OJK in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 221b Baker St in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Second evening of Flake Medallions in a Doctor's sandblast bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Oil Cured Twin Bore Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Castello foresquare paneled pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black White.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Captain Black White.


now....thats how and where to smoke a pipe!!!! :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Prince Albert in a Cob


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt In an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> Dunhill 221b Baker St in a Cellini Bulldog


Do you feel like sherlock as you smoke it? One of the very few dunhill, I guess Peterson now, blends I still haven't made it to.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Porsche design apple. The aluminum ring protects the rim when smoking outdoors.:smile2:


----------



## Alrightdriver

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a Porsche design apple. The aluminum ring protects the rim when smoking outdoors.:smile2:


That's an interesting pipe. Never seen one with the circles like that. Kinda fits in with a futuristic art deco style.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Alrightdriver said:


> That's an interesting pipe. Never seen one with the circles like that. Kinda fits in with a futuristic art deco style.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Aerodynamics for when your doing 140 down the straightaway in your GT3


----------



## Fusion

Alrightdriver said:


> Do you feel like sherlock as you smoke it? One of the very few dunhill, I guess Peterson now, blends I still haven't made it to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It was only sold in Dunhill stores, i got this from a German supplier


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## Alrightdriver

Fusion said:


> It was only sold in Dunhill stores, i got this from a German supplier


Good to know. Knew I'd seen it before on a YouTube video, just never caught it in the wild.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Alrightdriver said:


> That's an interesting pipe. Never seen one with the circles like that. Kinda fits in with a futuristic art deco style.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





ebnash said:


> Aerodynamics for when your doing 140 down the straightaway in your GT3


LOL. The only time I'm likely to go 140mph is if I jump off a tall building.:grin2:

I like the 60s or 70s vision of what a pipe would look like in the future. Like flying cars and jumpsuits. Why the pipe of the future would be streamlined I don't know but the slots were supposedly modeled on some part of the Porsche engine (?the cylinder head) that has fins for radiating heat. It is very intelligently and precisely engineered, takes a 9mm filter and smokes great, although with a tighter draw than I'm used to. Got it unsmoked on Ebay for a reasonable price. Mind you, I'm not sure my wife would agree it was reasonable:smile2


----------



## jurgenph

Carter hall in a MM cob.

J.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Lee Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Santambriogo


----------



## jurgenph

not yet in the bowl... but this morning, i cracked open a tin of Apr. 2012 Stanwell melange.
oh boy, it smells amazing!


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

jurgenph said:


> not yet in the bowl... but this morning, i cracked open a tin of Apr. 2012 Stanwell melange.
> oh boy, it smells amazing!
> 
> J.


I'd like to hear your thoughts about it, I'm pretty sure I've got a couple tins of it floating around here somewhere.


----------



## Fusion

Prince Albert in a KB&B Yellow Bole


----------



## jurgenph

OneStrangeOne said:


> I'd like to hear your thoughts about it, I'm pretty sure I've got a couple tins of it floating around here somewhere.


stanwell melange (2012, freshly opened tin)

disclaimer... i'm not a seasoned pipe smoker, and i still can't smoke through a bowl without any incidents, and my packing technique is probably crap 

that said, i did enjoy this. it's not a complex smoke, and from start to finish is pretty much the same. mellow tobacco, with a nice bit of sweetness, and a hint of tartness from the orientals.

J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

jurgenph said:


> stanwell melange (2012, freshly opened tin)
> 
> disclaimer... i'm not a seasoned pipe smoker, and i still can't smoke through a bowl without any incidents, and my packing technique is probably crap
> 
> that said, i did enjoy this. it's not a complex smoke, and from start to finish is pretty much the same. mellow tobacco, with a nice bit of sweetness, and a hint of tartness from the orientals.
> 
> J.


Nice! I remember thinking it sounded interesting when I bought it 7-8 years ago, don't know why I've never gotten around to it, too many "shiny" blends out there I guess!


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's (Roman Kovalev) bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Stanwell 11 Amber


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Poul Winslow Harlekin.


----------



## ebnash

Into work a bit early so I’m sitting on the patio enjoying the only pipe tobacco I seem to want, lately. MacBaren Burley London Blend.


----------



## Hickorynut

Someone please beat me over the head if I don't buy this every time it is available. Oh my gosh!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> Someone please beat me over the head if I don't buy this every time it is available. Oh my gosh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I'll do it if you promise to take off your helmet so I don't hurt my hand!:grin2:

Meantime, I'm smoking Union Square in a Porsche design apple.


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 633 in a Frank Thunder Poker,
> View attachment 282254


Like that swirl!


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader SE in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Poul Winslow Harlekin.


that's it...screw it..i'm moving to Greece :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere in a Barling


----------



## ebnash

Working on lighting a bowl of 2013 Stonehaven. This tobacco was gifted to me by@OneStrangeOne and I have been milking it for a long time. After this, I've got enough left for another half bowl. Thanks again Nathan. I've enjoyed several bowls of this.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in a cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill root apple.


I'm jealous that you get to smoke indoors!


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Warped, The Red Hunt In an Il Ceppo Brandy,
> View attachment 282122


With your piping experience on that, yay or nay? I still get frustrated with pipes after years but I am getting better at it seems. At least I don't have to relight 10x times. Baby steps I guess.


----------



## ebnash

bearinvt said:


> Piper said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill root apple.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous that you get to smoke indoors!
Click to expand...

Ditto! The only time I get to smoke indoors was when the lounges were open, and they are packed with cigar smokers, which is a bit overwhelming if your not smoking a cigar, yourself. I would really like the opportunity to smoke a pipe in a room by myself to get that additional taste and smell from the smoke around me.


----------



## cory1984

Amphora Kentucky in a smooth straight billiard. Been so busy playing catchup with work I've barely had time to puff. Happy Friday guys!


----------



## Fusion

Peretti Cambridge flake in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gumby-cr said:


> With your piping experience on that, yay or nay? I still get frustrated with pipes after years but I am getting better at it seems. At least I don't have to relight 10x times. Baby steps I guess.


It's one of the best blends I've tried in quite a while. I've been kicking myself For not buying some of this every since I opened it.


----------



## Gumby-cr

OneStrangeOne said:


> Gumby-cr said:
> 
> 
> 
> With your piping experience on that, yay or nay? I still get frustrated with pipes after years but I am getting better at it seems. At least I don't have to relight 10x times. Baby steps I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the best blends I've tried in quite a while. I've been kicking myself For not buying some of this every since I opened it.
Click to expand...

Good to hear. At least it's a regular production blend. Still seems to sell out fast on Smoking Pipes though.


----------



## Scap

Four coins of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Peterson.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Karl Erik bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## bearinvt

ebnash said:


> Ditto! The only time I get to smoke indoors was when the lounges were open, and they are packed with cigar smokers, which is a bit overwhelming if your not smoking a cigar, yourself. I would really like the opportunity to smoke a pipe in a room by myself to get that additional taste and smell from the smoke around me.


I've got an idea! Let's all go play at @Pipers house!


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a Rossi Vittoria smooth straight billiard, out looking for that comet but too many clouds tonight


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> I've got an idea! Let's all go play at @Pipers house!


My pleasure! But you better do it soon because I just sold the joint! :smile2:

This morning I'm smoking outdoors: Solani ABF folded and stuffed in a venerable Dunhill root apple. Drinking Brazilian coffee black. Both tobacco and coffee have a mild nutty flavor.


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> My pleasure! But you better do it soon because I just sold the joint! :smile2:
> 
> This morning I'm smoking outdoors: Solani ABF folded and stuffed in a venerable Dunhill root apple. Drinking Brazilian coffee black. Both tobacco and coffee have a mild nutty flavor.


what???no more pictures of that fireplace and barn door???? :crying:


----------



## bearinvt

PSP-TB in a Peterson Shannon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Westminster in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## ebnash

bearinvt said:


> I've got an idea! Let's all go play at @Pipers house!


 I'm a little out of driving distance.


----------



## ebnash

Forgot to post this earlier. EGR in Altinok Tomato With heavily creamed coffee


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Maddis


----------



## ebnash

Something called Tioga, a straight Virginia Flake. This was given to me by Mission Pipe Shop as a freebie when I bought a pipe there a couple years ago. They are a local Brick and Mortar shop and this tobacco was under their label. I’m dumping it right now. Terrible straight ashtray flavor. Had that promising vinegar and ketchupy smell, but zero flavor. I’ve had it jarred for 2 years now.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## msmith1986

ebnash said:


> Something called Tioga, a straight Virginia Flake. This was given to me by Mission Pipe Shop as a freebie when I bought a pipe there a couple years ago. They are a local Brick and Mortar shop and this tobacco was under their label. I'm dumping it right now. Terrible straight ashtray flavor. Had that promising vinegar and ketchupy smell, but zero flavor. I've had it jarred for 2 years now.


Well that sounds disappointing, better pack up something else!

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

A little KY Bluegrass on the radio and in one of my hand-finished billiards, while sitting out back cleaning pipes and talking to my ducks.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flakd in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## cory1984

Following @*Fusion* tonight with some PS Luxury Twist Flake in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed some Hansome Flake in my Stanwell this evening.
Good stuff.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> A little KY Bluegrass on the radio and in one of my hand-finished billiards, while sitting out back cleaning pipes and talking to my ducks.
> View attachment 282450
> View attachment 282452
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That's quite a collection you've got there Smitty! Hope you don't have to clean all of them! :wink2:

Lit a bowl of Solani ABF in the Porsche design this morning. Going to be a scorcher but there's a nice breeze and it's comfortable in the shade.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Amphora Original Blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop


----------



## Scap

Royal Yacht in my mini-meer.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dan Tobacco, Salty Dogs in a Julius Vesz Handcut Billiard,


----------



## ukbob

Balkan Sasieni in a Peterson Rosslare 221.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

First Smoke of the 1955 Dunhill Canadian, Esoterica Margate


----------



## JohnBrody15

Fire dance flake in the Peterson system pipe. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Round 2, Dan Tobacco, Salty Dogs in the Julius Vesz Billiard


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> That's quite a collection you've got there Smitty! Hope you don't have to clean all of them! :wink2:
> 
> Lit a bowl of Solani ABF in the Porsche design this morning. Going to be a scorcher but there's a nice breeze and it's comfortable in the shade.


Those are the ones I have here in my little lounge to pick from. Since I smoke pipes non-stop in winter and not much in summer, I was basically dusting and checking and running a few rum soaked pipe cleaners through some. Honestly though, since I carve blocks into pipes and restore old pipes, there's a couple dozen more scattered about in the shop and in drawers. My current projects I need more time to work on are a briar poker, briar squashed tomato, and a full-bent olive Brandy.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Some Dark Birds Eye in a restored 1936 Briarcraft Huntington rustic acorn.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 Kendal Kentucky in a Castello foresquare Paneled pot,


----------



## msmith1986

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2011 Kendal Kentucky in a Castello foresquare Paneled pot,
> 
> View attachment 282560


Are those chambers as big as they look? I've been eyeballing the 55 pots for over a year now. One day I will find one I can afford maybe, lol.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Are those chambers as big as they look? I've been eyeballing the 55 pots for over a year now. One day I will find one I can afford maybe, lol.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


The popularity of 55s, I think, was kicked off by Greg Pease, who has a lovely collection in assorted finishes and sizes. He also photographs his pipes beautifully, which makes them all the more tempting.

The shape of 55s is front heavy, with most of the mass in the bowl and less in the slightly bent stem. This and the jutting chin makes the chambers seem large and, in fact, many of them are. 55s do come in smaller sizes but, because they're pots, the bowl diameter to depth ratio is noticeably bigger than for billiard variants, giving them a more capacious feeling. 55s have the reputation of being great smokers, and they are, but, frankly, I haven't noticed that they smoke any better than billiards or dublins.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> The popularity of 55s, I think, was kicked off by Greg Pease, who has a lovely collection in assorted finishes and sizes. He also photographs his pipes beautifully, which makes them all the more tempting.
> 
> The shape of 55s is front heavy, with most of the mass in the bowl and less in the slightly bent stem. This and the jutting chin makes the chambers seem large and, in fact, many of them are. 55s do come in smaller sizes but, because they're pots, the bowl diameter to depth ratio is noticeably bigger than for billiard variants, giving them a more capacious feeling. 55s have the reputation of being great smokers, and they are, but, frankly, I haven't noticed that they smoke any better than billiards or dublins.


I like pots for a nice Burley blend, especially like Old Dark Fired or similar. Nice and relaxing and doesn't get too hot. I like bigger pipes too, because I have large hands and always hold my pipe. Sometimes typing or writing I'll clench a nose warmer though.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Trying a KBV I haven't had a chance to yet in my dedicated VA pipe, a Brigham 23S.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

First smoke this morning is a fresh tin of HU Dockworker sent to me by Colin @Fusion. The flavor pitch is right down Broadway for me. I only wish this blend was easily available in the US.


----------



## Fusion

Not been smoking much these last few days, seems whatever i smoke i am getting tongue burn, gave the pipes a real good clean but didnt help, back to basics with some Cartrer hall in a Cob


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Not been smoking much these last few days, seems whatever i smoke i am getting tongue burn, gave the pipes a real good clean but didnt help, back to basics with some Cartrer hall in a Cob


Hope your tongue recovers. I have many days when nothing I smoke tastes good. Doesn't matter the pipe, the blend, the packing, the cadence ... it still has no flavor or worse. The next day or the day after, everything is smoking great. The mysteries of life LOL.:smile2:


----------



## Scap

Watch City Slices in my little Rossi.
Gotta say I'm digging this stuff in a smaller bowl.
It seems to really shine when it doesn't have room to spread out.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## jurgenph

Hearth n home marble kake

First smoke of my new Peterson Dublin edition 87


J.


----------



## msmith1986

Trying a new to me blend in a new pipe. Both are great so far.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Dunhill root bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder


----------



## msmith1986

Evening fellas. Where has Jim been lately?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Evening fellas. Where has Jim been lately?
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Jim has taken a sabbatical from the forum. We hope he'll return.


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in a Castello vergin 55 pot. Folded and stuffed it just like a real stevedore would!:smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Turcelwicz Billard,


----------



## msmith1986

Test driving some Kajun Kake in a Molina shorty bent apple nosewarmer.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Now trying C&D Night Train in a Molina Peppino shorty bent pot. Very nice so far.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Westminster Navy flake


J.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Stanwell. Early to work again as I couldn’t sleep. On the back patio with a bowl and a cup of coffee. Best decision ever to keep a pipe setup at my desk for times like this.


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Dunhill Cumberland


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Didn't have time to post this morning: Viprati courtesy awhile ago of Nathan @OneStrangeOne in a Porsche design.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## JohnBrody15

Blackpoint in the savinelli Saint Nick.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Squadron Leader with Perique
Iron Bean Loki


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Karl Eric bent apple.


----------



## Piper

Virginia Cream in a Porsche streamlined apple.


----------



## jurgenph

Orlik golden sliced


J.


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop. Weekend is here again!


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Pete Squire


----------



## msmith1986

cory1984 said:


> HGL in a Sandblasted Crown Manola Scoop. Weekend is here again!
> View attachment 282758


How do you like the Crown Manola? I have an older Crown medium rustic billiard and I love the wide oval shank and stem and how it smokes. I've been impressed by how well they smoke and how affordable they are. Have you found Crown to continue that experience?

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello pot.


----------



## cory1984

msmith1986 said:


> How do you like the Crown Manola? I have an older Crown medium rustic billiard and I love the wide oval shank and stem and how it smokes. I've been impressed by how well they smoke and how affordable they are. Have you found Crown to continue that experience?


Absolutely! I would even go as far as to say it's my favorite pipe. I also have a smaller Crown smooth bent pot that I like so far, but I haven't smoked it enough to give it a fair review.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in a Porsche with 9mm Vauen filter.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in a MM Morgan


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Castello fore square pot,


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Barbados Plantation, another bowl in the Morgan


----------



## Madderduro

mississippi river in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a savi


----------



## Piper

Union Square in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Hamborger Veermaster in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Scap

Had a couple bowls of Star of the East with coffee this morning.

Now it's pouring rain from the storm coming ashore.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a cob


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark flake scented in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Moretti,


----------



## msmith1986

C&D/Warped Cloud Hopper in a Morgan Bones poker.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## msmith1986

C&D/Warped King's Stride in a Chacom Tom Eltang freehand. After 8 months, this tobacco is finally starting to come around nicely, but still needs more time. We'll see in November at the one year mark.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece with 33 'C



















Peterson Gold Blend.


----------



## Stonedog

Good Morning everyone! Carter Hall to help break in my new Brigham.


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in an Altinok Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2014 PSLBF in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Mark Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spill'sbane in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in the same Dunny pot. Had a bowl of Virginia Cream in between.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Fusion

Brown Flake Licorice in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## jurgenph

one coin of escudo in each of my new stanwell unfinised pipes, third bowl of the break in process. so far, so good!

i have a thing for "natural, aged, used, worn" looks. hopefully these will take on that look over time.

my sweaty hands are starting to put a natural stain on them already 

one is a darker wood than the other.


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Stanwell Flame Grain Billiard,


----------



## CrustyCat

I have some orlik golden sliced in my Starfire this morning, lasted well over an hour and the pipe still wasn't finished.I thought I was almost done but when I knocked the bowl out it had a big old wad tobacco still in it. It is a pretty big bowl on the Starfire.


----------



## msmith1986

Esoterica- And So To Bed, to continue breaking in my Morgan Bones poker before bed.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Tobacco Galleria Nightcap in a Brog big Morta pot.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Got up with the sun this morning. Didn't want to awaken the household foraging for my other pipes. Just ran a pipe cleaner through the same Dunny pot I smoked yesterday and filled it with Viprati.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 779 in a Crown Achievement Dublin


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Got up with the sun this morning. Didn't want to awaken the household foraging for my other pipes. Just ran a pipe cleaner through the same Dunny pot I smoked yesterday and filled it with Viprati.


That stem has seen better days David, let me know if you need some help with it. Here's the BC Camargue I did the other night, and my '59 Tanshell.




















Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a Lee Apple


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> That stem has seen better days David, let me know if you need some help with it. Here's the BC Camargue I did the other night, and my '59 Tanshell.
> View attachment 282964
> View attachment 282966
> View attachment 282968
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Thanks Matt. That's a really generous offer. My old vulcanite stems are pretty offensive. I actually have replacements for three of them made by Mike Myers. But the old ones are so comfortable that I just keep using them. :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Comoys Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Thanks Matt. That's a really generous offer. My old vulcanite stems are pretty offensive. I actually have replacements for three of them made by Mike Myers. But the old ones are so comfortable that I just keep using them. :vs_cool:


I've been doing alot more oxidized vulcanite lately, since there's so many between mine and the guys at the club. They're actually pretty easy to restore, well, as long as they're not bitten in half. Lol

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

GL Pease Fillmore in peterson dublin edition straight billiard


J.


----------



## msmith1986

'59 Dunhill Tanshell 60 group 4. 3yr VA topped with KBV Dark Fired Cherry.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Mixture of Union Square and Solani VF in a Doctor's.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Peterson Racing Green 338


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian. Sweet creamed tea until the bees showed up. I just left to them have at it.


----------



## Piper

Viprati, then Solani VF in Doctor's. Watching The Last Dance.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian. Sweet creamed tea until the bees showed up. I just left to them have at it.


The bees back east prefer Mac Baren Honey & Chocolate.:grin2:


----------



## jurgenph

PS cube cut

this has been a struggle to keep lit, i'm probably not doing this any favors with the many relights and aggressive puffing, my tongue is going to hate me tomorrow.


J.


----------



## CrustyCat

My favorite after work bar got to open back up so I'm enjoying a Fat Tire and some Orlik Golden sliced in my Cobb.


----------



## Fusion

Some 2009 Bracken Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Maddis


----------



## Scap

Warning....tear jerker below.... especially for the animal lovers.

In a moment of weakness last week I ordered a new pipe and some tobacco. Little did I know that a few hours after it arrived on Monday afternoon that I'd get some of the worst news you could hear. My 13.5 yr old dog had advanced stages of cancer. We had been dealing with her coughing and struggling to breathe, but we thought she picked up a bug at the groomer. So I decided that night to put my new pipe away until she passed, and I would smoke it in her honor. It never occurred to me that a diagnosis on Monday meant we would be putting her to sleep today, just two days later. I feel empty, I'm sad beyond belief, but I'm relieved she is not suffering.

That being said, I've raised a glass, and I'm getting ready to dedicate a pipe to the little ball of energy that was our furry child. Every time I smoke this pipe, I'm going to remember how much she meant to my wife and I. She came into our lives after we found out we wouldn't be able to have children, so she replaced that part of us that we were missing.

To Lola. I miss you more than you could know, and I will always remember you when I smoke this pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Warning....tear jerker below.... especially for the animal lovers.
> 
> In a moment of weakness last week I ordered a new pipe and some tobacco. Little did I know that a few hours after it arrived on Monday afternoon that I'd get some of the worst news you could hear. My 13.5 yr old dog had advanced stages of cancer. We had been dealing with her coughing and struggling to breathe, but we thought she picked up a bug at the groomer. So I decided that night to put my new pipe away until she passed, and I would smoke it in her honor. It never occurred to me that a diagnosis on Monday meant we would be putting her to sleep today, just two days later. I feel empty, I'm sad beyond belief, but I'm relieved she is not suffering.
> 
> That being said, I've raised a glass, and I'm getting ready to dedicate a pipe to the little ball of energy that was our furry child. Every time I smoke this pipe, I'm going to remember how much she meant to my wife and I. She came into our lives after we found out we wouldn't be able to have children, so she replaced that part of us that we were missing.
> 
> To Lola. I miss you more than you could know, and I will always remember you when I smoke this pipe.
> 
> View attachment 283142


So sorry to hear that brother, I've posted this before, it seems appropriate.

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
Author unknown..


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> So sorry to hear that brother, I've posted this before, it seems appropriate.
> 
> Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge.
> When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.
> All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.
> They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.
> You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.
> Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....
> Author unknown..


Thank you for that.

FYI tears, whiskey, and pipe tobacco pair nicely.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil La Brumeuse in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Standard 303


----------



## Fusion

Scap said:


> Warning....tear jerker below.... especially for the animal lovers.
> 
> In a moment of weakness last week I ordered a new pipe and some tobacco. Little did I know that a few hours after it arrived on Monday afternoon that I'd get some of the worst news you could hear. My 13.5 yr old dog had advanced stages of cancer. We had been dealing with her coughing and struggling to breathe, but we thought she picked up a bug at the groomer. So I decided that night to put my new pipe away until she passed, and I would smoke it in her honor. It never occurred to me that a diagnosis on Monday meant we would be putting her to sleep today, just two days later. I feel empty, I'm sad beyond belief, but I'm relieved she is not suffering.
> 
> That being said, I've raised a glass, and I'm getting ready to dedicate a pipe to the little ball of energy that was our furry child. Every time I smoke this pipe, I'm going to remember how much she meant to my wife and I. She came into our lives after we found out we wouldn't be able to have children, so she replaced that part of us that we were missing.
> 
> To Lola. I miss you more than you could know, and I will always remember you when I smoke this pipe.
> 
> View attachment 283142


I lost my smoking buddy late last year so i know how you feel, she was at the door as soon as she saw me pick up my pipe or cigar, its hard and i feel for you


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Briar Patch Black Ambrosia.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Warning....tear jerker below.... especially for the animal lovers.
> 
> In a moment of weakness last week I ordered a new pipe and some tobacco. Little did I know that a few hours after it arrived on Monday afternoon that I'd get some of the worst news you could hear. My 13.5 yr old dog had advanced stages of cancer. We had been dealing with her coughing and struggling to breathe, but we thought she picked up a bug at the groomer. So I decided that night to put my new pipe away until she passed, and I would smoke it in her honor. It never occurred to me that a diagnosis on Monday meant we would be putting her to sleep today, just two days later. I feel empty, I'm sad beyond belief, but I'm relieved she is not suffering.
> 
> That being said, I've raised a glass, and I'm getting ready to dedicate a pipe to the little ball of energy that was our furry child. Every time I smoke this pipe, I'm going to remember how much she meant to my wife and I. She came into our lives after we found out we wouldn't be able to have children, so she replaced that part of us that we were missing.
> 
> To Lola. I miss you more than you could know, and I will always remember you when I smoke this pipe.
> 
> View attachment 283142


Steven, what a sad story! It's hard to believe how much you can love a pet, especially a cute little pup like Lola who was like a child to you and your wife. You'd remember Lola everyday anyway but the new pipe will be a bitter-sweet reminder.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Viprati topped with some remnants of Virginia Cream.


----------



## Scap

Fusion said:


> I lost my smoking buddy late last year so i know how you feel, she was at the door as soon as she saw me pick up my pipe or cigar, its hard and i feel for you





Piper said:


> Steven, what a sad story! It's hard to believe how much you can love a pet, especially a cute little pup like Lola who was like a child to you and your wife. You'd remember Lola everyday anyway but the new pipe will be a bitter-sweet reminder.:vs_cool:


Thanks, brothers. It's a rough start today, but my wife and I are working through it. We are recalling fond memories and laughing more than crying, but we still have this empty spot in our hearts. 
Hug your pets, fellas.


----------



## jurgenph

last night... dunhill my mixture 965 in peterson billiard


J.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## msmith1986

Fusion said:


> Spark Plug in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


What are your thoughts? JT must not have liked it, he sent me a whole plug of Spark Plug.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

msmith1986 said:


> What are your thoughts? JT must not have liked it, he sent me a whole plug of Spark Plug.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I quite like it, smokey bbq kind of thing, should be right in your wheelhouse


----------



## Scap

msmith1986 said:


> What are your thoughts? JT must not have liked it, he sent me a whole plug of Spark Plug.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Lucky!

I love Sparkplug. Already finished a tin of it....need to get more to squirrel away.


----------



## jurgenph

Hearth n home Larry's blend.


J.


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding in a cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Peter Stokkebye 41 Cube Cut in a Lorenzetti Billiard


----------



## jurgenph

Hearth n home marble kake, in a unfinished stanwell authentic 95


J.


----------



## Piper

First Sherlock Holmes, then Coniston in the Porsche 909.


----------



## Fusion

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Sav Oceano


----------



## jurgenph

jurgenph said:


> Hearth n home marble kake, in a unfinished stanwell authentic 95


And again

I'm digging this one.

J.


----------



## MarshWheeling

James Patton Storm Front






in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## Piper

Viprati in the meer.


----------



## Scap

Maltese Falcon in my Meer on this rainy Saturday morning with a mug of Iron Bean Loki.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

CH n a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #4 in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Westminster in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In the centre of the sky is a seagull flying, i was lucky to ''catch the moment".



















Olaf Poulsson No. 25 Black & Cavendish.


----------



## bearinvt

Services cancelled due to rain. I found this bag in the back of my pipe drawer. I didn’t even know it was there. Not bad with a mug of IBCC Integrity. My first pot of their brew. Good caffeine hit but prefer a bolder flavor. Any recommendations?


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Porsche 909.


----------



## jurgenph

yesterday...

finally worked up the courage to try the gawith & hoggarth black cherry twist that i received in a trade many years back.
sliced thin coins, rubbed them out, stuffed into a mm cob.

did not enjoy.
i had a few pleasant puffs (once i managed to light it)
but turned bad pretty quick.

to whomever it was that sent it to me, thanks for the experience, and do you want the leftovers back? 


J.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in MM Country Gentleman


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## jurgenph

orlik golden sliced in stanwell authentic 11


J.


----------



## Fusion

Had a day off the pipe yesterday, starting today with CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

St James Flake in a Radice


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson Standard System Darwin B42


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Dublin Edition.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Washington cob,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent billiard. Picture is from Doctor's website.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent billiard. Picture is from Doctor's website.


. Beautiful pipe my friend.


----------



## Dentedcan

Some McClelland No. 400 Creme Caramel in a country gent.

Tonight I got to watch the International Space Station fly over us here in Georgia. Thought that was pretty nifty, the thing was way brighter than I was expecting.









Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph

Larry's blend, in a Roma churchwarden.


J.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

McClelland grand orientals Yenidje Highlander.


----------



## Piper

MarshWheeling said:


> . Beautiful pipe my friend.


Thanks brother.:vs_cool:

Now smoking Sherlock Holmes in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## CrustyCat

Some Orlik Golden sliced in my grabow Starfire.


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a 55 Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Dentedcan

Fusion said:


> GH Rum Flake in a 55 Dunhill Canadian


I love the look of that pipe, very nice.

Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

Smoking some WC Slices in the Mark Twain cob while doing some pipe cleaning. "Vegetative" is mr new favorite flavor profile word. I "think" I got it right. It's a flavor somewhere near hay and barn.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

2010 Balkan Sasieni in a Pete Squire


----------



## Fusion

Dentedcan said:


> I love the look of that pipe, very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


Thank you, its my birth year pipe


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Dentedcan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of that pipe, very nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, its my birth year pipe
Click to expand...

They made pipes back then???? :smile2:


----------



## Dentedcan

Having some Peter Stokkebye No. 303 Peaches and Creme tonight. Gonna end up wearing this gent out on aromatics. Probably will smell like a fruit basket for awhile.... yum.









Sent from my SM-A115U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Had some Cross Eyed Cricket last night.... definitely not my speed.

Tonight is Davidoff Scottish Mixture, and it is thoroughly kicking my ass ... Lol


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> They made pipes back then???? :smile2:


:vs_unimpressed::vs_unimpressed::vs_unimpressed:


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> :vs_unimpressed::vs_unimpressed::vs_unimpressed:


oooh...don't get all stiff upper lip on me...i was just kidding :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> oooh...don't get all stiff upper lip on me...i was just kidding :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Dang ziggy, im 65 in just a few weeks, still a pup :wink2:


----------



## Piper

Coniston.


----------



## ebnash

KBV Burlier Morning in Stanwell 11. In to work earlier because I couldn’t sleep.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake + GLP Union Square


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Comoys Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Solani Virginia Flake + GLP Union Square


Looking good!


----------



## Scap

Orlick Golden Sliced in my Savinelli Autograph that I have dedicated to the memory of the pup we just lost.

Just like my dog, this is one sweet pipe.


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Orlick Golden Sliced in my Savinelli Autograph that I have dedicated to the memory of the pup we just lost.
> 
> Just like my dog, this is one sweet pipe.


Scap, just catching up on the pipe threads and saw you lost your Lola. You have my deepest sympathy and condolences. It's been well over a year and I still think about my boy everyday and we even have new pups. I think it's really cool you have dedicated one of your pipes with her to carry on the memory.

Enjoy your pipe and and the next bowl I smoke, will be in Lolas memory, as well. I loved seeing the pics of her in your lap as you enjoyed your pipe.

Rest In Peace, Lola. You will be missed!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Stanwell Ivarsson. Smoking in memory of Lola while I grill a Tri Tip


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in a Porsche 909.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in an Altinok meer. I'm giving this pipe a lot of attention to accelerate the coloring process.


----------



## jurgenph

last night...

dunhill my mixture 965

i can't seem to smoke this without it turning bad on me before half bowl.
not sure if it's my packing technique or something else.

next time i'm only filling it halfway and see what happens...

any tips welcome


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## ebnash

jurgenph said:


> last night...
> 
> dunhill my mixture 965
> 
> i can't seem to smoke this without it turning bad on me before half bowl.
> not sure if it's my packing technique or something else.
> 
> next time i'm only filling it halfway and see what happens...
> 
> any tips welcome
> 
> J.


If I remember correctly, you are an experienced smoker, but things I would try...

Let it sit out to dry out a little longer. Maybe in front of an AC vent to accelerate. I've also used a microwave at very short bursts to heat the tobacco to induce moisture to come out.

Try pipes with different bowl heights and widths

Try packing bowl very loose or much tighter. I find most everything I smoke prefers a loose fill. I've never had luck with any kind of bowl "packing." I always fill loose and tamp often. Shorter smokes but less moisture and sourness.

Also, try swabbing the stem and shank with a fluffy absorbent pipe cleaner when it start to turn bad Some tobaccos I smoke require a couple mop ups per bowl. Be sure to give a light tamp after running a pipe cleaner as the airway may become very open.


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Scap, just catching up on the pipe threads and saw you lost your Lola. You have my deepest sympathy and condolences. It's been well over a year and I still think about my boy everyday and we even have new pups. I think it's really cool you have dedicated one of your pipes with her to carry on the memory.
> 
> Enjoy your pipe and and the next bowl I smoke, will be in Lolas memory, as well. I loved seeing the pics of her in your lap as you enjoyed your pipe.
> 
> Rest In Peace, Lola. You will be missed!


Thanks, Erik.
I appreciate that.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Enjoying some HU Fayyum in the frank thunder PotY Poker. Green tea/seltzer water and bergs is my drink.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15

ebnash said:


> KBV Burlier Morning in Stanwell 11. In to work earlier because I couldn't sleep.


I like that pipe! Has a polished stone kinda vibe from the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

JohnBrody15 said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> KBV Burlier Morning in Stanwell 11. In to work earlier because I couldn't sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that pipe! Has a polished stone kinda vibe from the pic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks. Stanwell 11 is one of my favorite pipe shapes. I currently have 3 and I think I've had at least 2-3 other at some point. Only complaint is that they only come in filter versions. They smoke ok without a filter. Tends to build moisture in the empty filter chamber.

I've often thought of sending one to Walker to have a non filter stem made in Vulcanite.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson System Standard 305 Rustic.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Karl Eric bent apple.


----------



## Piper

jurgenph said:


> last night...
> 
> dunhill my mixture 965
> 
> i can't seem to smoke this without it turning bad on me before half bowl.
> not sure if it's my packing technique or something else.
> 
> next time i'm only filling it halfway and see what happens...
> 
> any tips welcome
> 
> J.


Erik made a lot of good suggestions. I've had the same experience with some English blends, including 965 and GLP Westminster. It's my impression that latakia dries out faster and is more fragile than the other constituent tobaccos. Sometimes it becomes almost like dust. Not sure if that's the reason but the bowl quickly turns bitter. It almost doesn't matter how you prepare or smoke it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


Colin, if you ever grow tired of this pipe, please think of me...


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Colin, if you ever grow tired of this pipe, please think of me...


That was my first ever pipe purchase, got it here on this forum and i do still like it, smokes great has a couple of small fills on the bowl but thats ok


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Dunhill root apple on a gray morning.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Peter Stokkebye 41 Cube Cut in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask No 4 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## jurgenph

last night... GL Pease Fillmore in a Peterson billiard

J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Pegasus in a Nording Bent Egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 Escudo Navy Deluxe in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

For some years now the ''mascot'' of the Cafe was one duck only but now are about 10 white and mallard. The dog was swimming among them without problem, after his bath he lay down in the pavement to dry.



















Briar Patch West Indies.


----------



## CrustyCat

CrustyCat said:


> Some Orlik Golden sliced in my grabow Starfire.


More of the same at the same place.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell Flame Grain Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a 55 Dunhill Canadian


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Peterson Donegal Rocky B.5


----------



## jurgenph

Last night, and again today...
PS luxury bullseye flake, in a stanwell authentic 11


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Pete Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Scap

Started yesterday with some Gaslight.
Finished the night with Merde de Cheval


----------



## Piper

Dockworker layered on top of Viprati in a Castello greatline dublin with a kimberlite floc.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Delux Crumb Cut in a Neerup Bent Pot


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## jurgenph

PS cube cut.

Smoking better when on the dryer side.


J.


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Jack Knife Plug in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

GLP Navigator in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*American Soldiers (2005)* movie
12 April 2004 Iraq, among the soldiers which decide to leave the initial mission and follow their leader to help the rescue of some prisoners from a torture camp of CIA [unfortunately while returning killed by an IED] was a fellow countryman.

Georgiotis Spyros M, 19yrs PFC, Army National Guard Columbus OH, 325th Military Police Company.










I am smoking Mac Baren Navy Flake.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a Castello collection 55 pot with blue lacquer and gold floc.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited BL/WB in a Peterson Racing Green.


----------



## Fusion

LNF in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Key Largo in an Altinok meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a






Peterson System 303


----------



## Scap

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Peterson's pipe.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello full bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## jurgenph

H&H marble kake in a Stanwell authentic 95

J.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Bijoux in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello greatline blast bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## jurgenph

Sutliff Golden age.

did a little tin opening "review" here: https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/271266-open-tin-26.html#post5758360

J.


----------



## Piper

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Castello greatline fumed faceted bent dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Grabow Royalton


----------



## Fusion

KBV Burlier Morning in a Comoys Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Fayyum in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask No 4 on a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N. Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Gaslight in an Altinok meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Lorenzetti Bent Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Royal Yacht in my Stanwell this evening.
Smoked it straight down to nothing. Absolute delight considering the heat and humidity this evening.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PS Cube Cut 41 in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a ring blast Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent, dont think ill be smoking much today, forecast 113F


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Pegasus in Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

W.O Larsen Signature.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Falcon, gona be another scorcher


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLBF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Castello four square paneled pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

DF in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a 55 Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

2010 Braken Flake in a Sav 320


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello le dune greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete System


----------



## MarshWheeling

Pegasus in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Pete System


. I see you went with a Peterson System. What do you think?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> . I see you went with a Peterson System. What do you think?


Bought it used quite a while ago, dont use it much, the bowl is huge, im still on the fence about it


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## jurgenph

Finished my jar of GL pease Fillmore.
Need to get me some more.

J.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Rocky Donegal


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Pete Squire


----------



## Fusion

Penzance from a very generous brother at another place in a N. Monnier Squashed Tomato, @OneStrangeOne sent me a sample when i first started with the pipe, i did smoke it but at the time didnt appreciate what it was, this is very similar to D&S Levant IMO


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake 660 in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Levant in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake in my pot


----------



## MarshWheeling

Peter Stokkebye 41 Cube Cut in a Peterson System Darwin B42


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burly Flake 656 in a Pete Killarney


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front






in a Peterson System 305


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Porsche 909.


----------



## Piper

U. Flake in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Scap

KBV King's Ransom in my GBD.
Just realized I hadn't smoked this pipe in ages, so pulled down from the rack and fired it up.


----------



## jurgenph

Orlik golden sliced in a stanwell authentic 11


J.


----------



## Piper

GLP Caravan in a Dunhill root bent dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Dublin Edition


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Pegasus in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Sav Oceano 320


----------



## Fusion

WCC old dominion in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture in a Castello collection 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions folded and stuffed in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a MM Country Gent, Car is all packed up, im the last person in my road to leave we have an evacuation order, took me quite a while to load up my cellar


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Twist Flake.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> CH in a MM Country Gent, Car is all packed up, im the last person in my road to leave we have an evacuation order, took me quite a while to load up my cellar


Damn Colin, hate to here that.stay safe


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> CH in a MM Country Gent, Car is all packed up, im the last person in my road to leave we have an evacuation order, took me quite a while to load up my cellar


Stay safe brother! I hope the fires bypass you.


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake (?number) in a Dunhill amber prince.


----------



## Madderduro

da vinci in the jacono


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Racing Green.


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Porsche 909. I find 9mm filter really takes some of the sting out of this blend, which can run harsh at times. It actually clarifies the flavor.


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a peterson


----------



## Fusion

Back home after staying with friends last night, all is well just covered in ash but thats easy to clean up.
PS LNF in a Pete Squire


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Back home after staying with friends last night, all is well just covered in ash but thats easy to clean up.
> PS LNF in a Pete Squire


Glad everything went OK. My brother in law says is pretty bad out there


----------



## Fusion

Thanks Ziggy, yea its pretty bad, we were lucky


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Back home after staying with friends last night, all is well just covered in ash but thats easy to clean up.
> PS LNF in a Pete Squire


Glad to hear that y'all are alright!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Glad to hear that y'all are alright!


Thank you Nathan


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson System 303


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Cob


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Pete XL90


----------



## Piper

University Flake in an Altinok meer. Started smoking this pipe more in order to get it colored more quickly but it has rapidly become one of my most reliable smokers. I almost never have a bad smoke out of it.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Lorenzetti Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Hawkbill Radice,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

G&H Dark Flake (scented) courtesy @Fusion in a Castello greatline old antiquari bulldog. Hope you're safe at home Colin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## MattT

Haven't been doing a lot piping lately, but threw is some Lane 1Q last night for the heck of it.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## MarshWheeling

C&D Pegasus in a Stanwell Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Radice


----------



## MarshWheeling

CH in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a N. Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Castello four square 55


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Scap

Got a chance to sample some McClelland Blackwoods Flake.

It was very good, but tasted familiar. Soon as I figure out what it tasted like, I'll report back. 

Perhaps a mild Lakeland essence in the flavor of the smoke, but not present on the nose?


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Dublin Edition.


----------



## Fusion

At last a smoke, PS LNF in a Maddis


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Rustic Calabash


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## jurgenph

Dunhill ready rubbed in a Stanwell authentic

This tin has been open for about 3 weeks now, and the flavor profile has completely changed from the first few days. Amazing.


J.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Darwin


----------



## Fusion

So its my Birthday today, having some UK Condor long cut my daughter sent in my birth year 1955 Dunhill


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> So its my Birthday today, having some UK Condor long cut my daughter sent in my birth year 1955 Dunhill


. Happy Birthday my friend!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> So its my Birthday today, having some UK Condor long cut my daughter sent in my birth year 1955 Dunhill


Happy Birthday Colin!


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> So its my Birthday today, having some UK Condor long cut my daughter sent in my birth year 1955 Dunhill


happy birthday Colin, hope you have a great day


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Amorelli chimney,


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> So its my Birthday today, having some UK Condor long cut my daughter sent in my birth year 1955 Dunhill


Happy Birthday Colin. Nice to find a Dunhill form 1955!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Dockworker in a Castello fluted grealine dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Conniston in a Falcon


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Happy Birthday Colin. Nice to find a Dunhill form 1955!:vs_cool:


nice looking pipe also


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black White.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Paladin Black Cherry in a Comoy Pebble Grain.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Radice Silk Cut T/B


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a 1950's Comoys Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

50/50 PA and Paladin Black Cherry in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson Racing Green.


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Sav Fiammata


----------



## Piper

GLP Sextant in a Dunhill aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

HU Red Fox in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## MarshWheeling

Papal in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## ukbob

Peterson’s Irish Flake in Savinelli Gaius Rusticated 641. First time out with this blend so the jury’s still out.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent to start my day


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Maddis


----------



## MarshWheeling

CH/Paladin in a Lorenzetti Billiard


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## jurgenph

Breaking in new pipe with a new tobacco. Two firsts.

Match Elizabethan in a Stanwell featherweight


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Sav Oceano


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Stanwell Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Porsche 909.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Paladin Black Cherry in a Peterson System Apple.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello four square 55 paneled pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran #69 billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Unfortunately for that guy the journey is over for many years now.










Peterson Connoisseur's Choice.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Paladin Black Cherry in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## Gummy Jones

MarshWheeling said:


> Paladin Black Cherry in a Comoy Pebble Grain.
> View attachment 284930


marshwheeling

hmmm

ive heard of that company

seen the building quite a few times as well

:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Gummy Jones said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paladin Black Cherry in a Comoy Pebble Grain.
> View attachment 284930
> 
> 
> 
> marshwheeling
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ive heard of that company.
> 
> seen the building quite a few times as well
> 
> /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
Click to expand...

. The building is still there but has been empty since the early 2000's. I believe Marsh Wheeling Stogies are made in Puerto Rico now. I would like to see the sign on top of the building lit up again. It's a cool sign.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Gummy Jones said:


> MarshWheeling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paladin Black Cherry in a Comoy Pebble Grain.
> View attachment 284930
> 
> 
> 
> marshwheeling
> 
> hmmm
> 
> ive heard of that company
> 
> seen the building quite a few times as well
> 
> /forums/vb/images/Puff_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png
Click to expand...


----------



## Piper

GLP Stratford in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

LBF in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Had an enjoyable bowl of Stonehenge flake.


----------



## Piper

Dumped MacBaren 7 Seas regular out of a Castello bent egg and replaced it with Coniston Cut Plug.


----------



## Fusion

Comoys Cask #4 in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Stanwell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 Marlin Flake in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult Blood Red Moon in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece, i am watching the movie *Enemy Lines (2020)*, the movie based on the ''Alsos Mission" [Alsos is Greek word means Grove in english] but has so many historical and technical mistakes. I wonder who create these gorget patches on the left and as for the right picture, this is ''USMC Major Kaminski" and with that hair look will infiltrate to a Polish village [he speaks Polish language] to find local partisans while among them are traitors which collaborate with the Germans. For sure looks like a local guy and a Poland spy will not realize what really is huh?










I am smoking McLintock Syrian Latakia in a Breebia, double espresso beside me.


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in an Altinok meer with black coffee.


----------



## Piper

GL Pease Cumberland in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Condor Long Cut in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a crosscut Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in Stanwell Billiard.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello greatline le dune dublin.


----------



## jurgenph

did some pipe cleaning during our company's weekly staff meeting - no video and muted on zoom multi tasking 

and pre-packed a Peterson billiard with some H&H Larry's blend, for later tonight.


J.


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in a cob.
Let it dry a bit more than usual. Changes the flavor, and I think I like it a bit wetter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PAPal in a Lorenzetti Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

Levant in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

C&D Bijou in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Scap

1792 in my Neerup Pot.

Didn't think this stuff was ever going to stop puffing up and over the rim. It was growing like those little carbon pellets called snakes you can buy at a fireworks stand.


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## jurgenph

westminster superior navy flake, in a stanwell authentic pot


J.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Racing Green.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete Squire


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Paladin Black Cherry in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica Woodbridge in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


Are you still in the same house? I thought you were going to move. Nice looking digs either way.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> Are you still in the same house? I thought you were going to move. Nice looking digs either way.


not allowed to...how else will we get to see pictures of that awesome fireplace and barn door :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil,Reserve du Patron in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> Are you still in the same house? I thought you were going to move. Nice looking digs either way.


We sold our weekend house. Returning there for a couple of weeks to put things in order before closing at the end of September. It will be nice to have cash instead of expenses!:smile2:


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> not allowed to...how else will we get to see pictures of that awesome fireplace and barn door :smile2:


Sorry brother, the animals have escaped and the barn door is closed!:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in a Castello greatline bulldog on a relaxing Labor Day weekend.


----------



## bearinvt

Fusion said:


> Penzance in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


That's a cool pipe!


----------



## Fusion

bearinvt said:


> That's a cool pipe!


Thank you, its only ever been used for Esoterica, small bowl so i dont use it up so quick :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Happy Brown Bogie in a twin bore oil cured Radice Bark billiard


----------



## MarshWheeling

PAPal in a Peterson System Calabash.


----------



## Fusion

Some Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Scap

Sutliff Voodoo Queen.

Good stuff, I really enjoyed this sample I got from a pass on another forum. Will certainly order some of this on my next load.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Peterson System Darwin.


----------



## jurgenph

last night...

rattrays hall o'the wynd, in a peterson billiard.


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## MarshWheeling

Sid.Stavros said:


> DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


. Nice looking pipe Sid!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Reserve du Patron in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Neerup Pot nearly 6pm and its still 110F :frown2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

Bayou morning in a cob while I futz around in the garage.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Decided to pop the top on this 12yo Brown Flake,
Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Country Gent


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a






Peterson System Apple.


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a 1955 Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

Small bowl of PS LNF in a Comoy's Bulldog, its way too hot for a full bowl 108F under my awning


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## Piper

HU Makhuwa in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## UBC03

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty
> 
> View attachment 285834


Happy Birthday buddy..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Viprati (courtesy of Nathan @OneStrangeOne) in a Castello greatline faceted dublin.

I didn't know it was your birthday Nathan. Glad Dino outed you. Happy birthday brother!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Happy Birthday Nathan


----------



## MarshWheeling

Happy Birthday Nathan.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Scap

Beverwyck in the Frank Thunder PPOTY


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

The Red Hunt in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Paladin Black Cherry in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Viprati in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


How are you liking the Viprati David? I'm thinking it's getting close to time to pop another one.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> How are you liking the Viprati David? I'm thinking it's getting close to time to pop another one.


It has really grown on me. I like it a lot. Thanks for turning me on to it.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Father Soldier Son* is a 2020 American documentary film, it follows the family of Brian Eisch, a Sgt. First Class in the United States Army and the effects of his deployment to the War in Afghanistan has on him and his young sons.










I didn't expected to hear things like these from a professional soldier at 2017: _I'm gonna be honest, i don't know too much about the war in Afghanistan directly. I don't know what started the war in Afghanistan. I don't know if Al-Qaeda is based in Afghanistan.
I don't really follow that side of politics too much. I don't really follow why wars happen._

I am Davidoff Malawi in a Stanwell 184 Royal, double espresso beside me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> *Father Soldier Son* is a 2020 American documentary film, it follows the family of Brian Eisch, a Sgt. First Class in the United States Army and the effects of his deployment to the War in Afghanistan has on him and his young sons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expected to hear things like these from a professional soldier at 2017: _I'm gonna be honest, i don't know too much about the war in Afghanistan directly. I don't know what started the war in Afghanistan. I don't know if Al-Qaeda is based in Afghanistan.
> I don't really follow that side of politics too much. I don't really follow why wars happen._
> 
> I am Davidoff Malawi in a Stanwell 184 Royal, double espresso beside me.


You know i was a Marine and served pretty much in peacetime.
Ronald Reagan was my commander in chief.
I was very proud to serve him and my country.
For a long time i didn't tell the whole story about my deployment.
I used to end the story with i had a month to go and sat on an aircraft carrier.
But that is not the whole story.
I was big youg strong so i carried the M-50.
I remember saying as we deployed to the beach in amphibious vehicles damn am i going to get killed.
Here i am barely 20 years old and bullets are whizzing by my head.
Any way i set up and got started.
I capped the tree line that was my orders.
As the return fire from the enemy subsided we advanced.
We made our way to the University and rescued the students being held captive on the island of Grenada.
I did not think much about all the dead bodies at the time.
Only that they were trying to kill us.
I thought we have to complete our mission and save the Americans.
That was then at nearly 60 now i think about it alot.
My uncle Pat R/I/P drove a tank and liberated Europe during WWII.
He used to say as he got on in age.
Tony i see their faces!
You know what I see them now too.
We all have our ghosts to live with.
That being said i did what i did to save American lives!
If i had to go to Vietnam or some other country.
And fight some political war.
I might not have fared as well!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Thank you for your service @TonyBrooklyn and anyone else on here who served


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent to start my smoking day


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Grabow Royalton


----------



## Fusion

BB 1938 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## jurgenph

a little diy new pipe break-in blend
while working outside, taking some zoom calls...

1:1:1 carter hall, five brothers, dunhill ready rubbed.

in a new stanwell authentic #15


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Castello 55 four square paneled pot,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in an Altinok meer. The only pipe and tobacco I'll be smoking while we wrap up the house for closing. Hope to smoke some cigars if I can get outside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## ebnash

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i was a Marine and served pretty much in peacetime.
> Ronald Reagan was my commander in chief.
> I was very proud to serve him and my country.
> For a long time i didn't tell the whole story about my deployment.
> I used to end the story with i had a month to go and sat on an aircraft carrier.
> But that is not the whole story.
> I was big youg strong so i carried the M-50.
> I remember saying as we deployed to the beach in amphibious vehicles damn am i going to get killed.
> Here i am barely 20 years old and bullets are whizzing by my head.
> Any way i set up and got started.
> I capped the tree line that was my orders.
> As the return fire from the enemy subsided we advanced.
> We made our way to the University and rescued the students being held captive on the island of Grenada.
> I did not think much about all the dead bodies at the time.
> Only that they were trying to kill us.
> I thought we have to complete our mission and save the Americans.
> That was then at nearly 60 now i think about it alot.
> My uncle Pat R/I/P drove a tank and liberated Europe during WWII.
> He used to say as he got on in age.
> Tony i see their faces!
> You know what I see them now too.
> We all have our ghosts to live with.
> That being said i did what i did to save American lives!
> If i had to go to Vietnam or some other country.
> And fight some political war.
> I might not have fared as well!


Tony, thank you for sharing this very personal story. I have nothing but respect and admiration for you, and all veterans who proudly served and honored our country.

GOD Bless you, brother! May the rest of your life be shrouded in peace.


----------



## MarshWheeling

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Sid.Stavros said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Father Soldier Son* is a 2020 American documentary film, it follows the family of Brian Eisch, a Sgt. First Class in the United States Army and the effects of his deployment to the War in Afghanistan has on him and his young sons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't expected to hear things like these from a professional soldier at 2017: _I'm gonna be honest, i don't know too much about the war in Afghanistan directly. I don't know what started the war in Afghanistan. I don't know if Al-Qaeda is based in Afghanistan.
> I don't really follow that side of politics too much. I don't really follow why wars happen._
> 
> I am Davidoff Malawi in a Stanwell 184 Royal, double espresso beside me.
> 
> 
> 
> You know i was a Marine and served pretty much in peacetime.
> Ronald Reagan was my commander in chief.
> I was very proud to serve him and my country.
> For a long time i didn't tell the whole story about my deployment.
> I used to end the story with i had a month to go and sat on an aircraft carrier.
> But that is not the whole story.
> I was big youg strong so i carried the M-50.
> I remember saying as we deployed to the beach in amphibious vehicles damn am i going to get killed.
> Here i am barely 20 years old and bullets are whizzing by my head.
> Any way i set up and got started.
> I capped the tree line that was my orders.
> As the return fire from the enemy subsided we advanced.
> We made our way to the University and rescued the students being held captive on the island of Grenada.
> I did not think much about all the dead bodies at the time.
> Only that they were trying to kill us.
> I thought we have to complete our mission and save the Americans.
> That was then at nearly 60 now i think about it alot.
> My uncle Pat R/I/P drove a tank and liberated Europe during WWII.
> He used to say as he got on in age.
> Tony i see their faces!
> You know what I see them now too.
> We all have our ghosts to live with.
> That being said i did what i did to save American lives!
> If i had to go to Vietnam or some other country.
> And fight some political war.
> I might not have fared as well!
Click to expand...

 You were part of the rescue mission that rescued a local doctor here. He would be very thankful if he ever met you.


----------



## MarshWheeling

CH






in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake 660 in a Stanwell


----------



## Fusion

Levant in a Maddis


----------



## Scap

Davidoff Royalty.
Had a bowl last night, and smoking another right now.

Good stuff.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Tim West Freehand,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Planta Original Black Vanilla.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Tony, thank you for sharing this very personal story. I have nothing but respect and admiration for you, and all veterans who proudly served and honored our country.
> 
> GOD Bless you, brother! May the rest of your life be shrouded in peace.


Thank You for your kind words.
But more importantly your friendship.
Which i hold in the highest regard!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Tony, thank you for sharing this very personal story. I have nothing but respect and admiration for you, and all veterans who proudly served and honored our country.
> 
> GOD Bless you, brother! May the rest of your life be shrouded in peace.





MarshWheeling said:


> You were part of the rescue mission that rescued a local doctor here. He would be very thankful if he ever met you.


It's nice to hear that he succeeded in life and is helping others.
That is thanks enough for me.


----------



## MarshWheeling

MM Missouri Pride in a Peterson System calabash.


----------



## Fusion

ODF in a Lee Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Castello 55 pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Evening in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLTF in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## jurgenph

Plum pudding, in a stanwell featherweight


J.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Lorenzetti Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## ukbob

Sam Gawith Reunion Series Brown House Roll Cut in a Savinelli Gaius Rusticated 641.


----------



## Fusion

Condor long cut in a Pete Squire


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Dublin Edition.


----------



## Gumby-cr

Getting cooler here so its time to start pipe smoking a bit. Dunhill Nightcap. I assure you the picture isn't me.


----------



## Fusion

Arango Balkan Supreme in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Paladin Black Cherry in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## CrustyCat

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know i was a Marine and served pretty much in peacetime.
> Ronald Reagan was my commander in chief.
> I was very proud to serve him and my country.
> For a long time i didn't tell the whole story about my deployment.
> I used to end the story with i had a month to go and sat on an aircraft carrier.
> But that is not the whole story.
> I was big youg strong so i carried the M-50.
> I remember saying as we deployed to the beach in amphibious vehicles damn am i going to get killed.
> Here i am barely 20 years old and bullets are whizzing by my head.
> Any way i set up and got started.
> I capped the tree line that was my orders.
> As the return fire from the enemy subsided we advanced.
> We made our way to the University and rescued the students being held captive on the island of Grenada.
> I did not think much about all the dead bodies at the time.
> Only that they were trying to kill us.
> I thought we have to complete our mission and save the Americans.
> That was then at nearly 60 now i think about it alot.
> My uncle Pat R/I/P drove a tank and liberated Europe during WWII.
> He used to say as he got on in age.
> Tony i see their faces!
> You know what I see them now too.
> We all have our ghosts to live with.
> That being said i did what i did to save American lives!
> If i had to go to Vietnam or some other country.
> And fight some political war.
> I might not have fared as well!
> :vs_cool:


Thanks for sharing tony. And of course thank you for your service. I spent almost 9 years in the Navy, 1987 to 1995. I had a really good friend that was in world war II, he was a paratrooper in the 101st airborne, fought in the Battle of the bulge, was injured twice. When he got out, he didn't quite know what to do with himself, and somebody talking into joining the police department. He eventually became the chief of police in Auburn California. After that he was the sheriff of placer county California for about 27 years, he retired in about 1977. Passed away in 2013 I sure do miss him a lot. Not sure how you feel about it, but your story reminded me of that Clint Eastwood movie. Sure you know the one I'm talking about.

Kevin


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

CrustyCat said:


> Thanks for sharing tony. And of course thank you for your service. I spent almost 9 years in the Navy, 1987 to 1995. I had a really good friend that was in world war II, he was a paratrooper in the 101st airborne, fought in the Battle of the bulge, was injured twice. When he got out, he didn't quite know what to do with himself, and somebody talking into joining the police department. He eventually became the chief of police in Auburn California. After that he was the sheriff of placer county California for about 27 years, he retired in about 1977. Passed away in 2013 I sure do miss him a lot. Not sure how you feel about it, but your story reminded me of that Clint Eastwood movie. Sure you know the one I'm talking about.
> 
> Kevin


Of course i do.
Heartbreak Ridge!
Anyone who served at that time.
Loves that movie.
While it is fictional.
It does depict some of what went on.
It minimizes a bit it was a lot tougher than that. :vs_cool:
Thanks for your kind words.
It was really no big deal i was just doing my job.
Thank you for your service as well.
Peace bro!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Gumby-cr said:


> Getting cooler here so its time to start pipe smoking a bit. Dunhill Nightcap. I assure you the picture isn't me.


Looks like Jack! :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## CrustyCat

Today having some Edward G Robinson in my Peterson Rocky Donegal and. Sam Adams.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Mark Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Paladin Black Cherry in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Comoy's Bulldog, wow this is different, not quite sure about it yet


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Uri: The Surgical Strike (2019)* ,based on a true story, it's the Indian Army ''answer'' to a terrorist attack of a Pakistani guerilla team inside Pakistan.
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...sualties-caused-dgmo/articleshow/54579855.cms
By the way, have you ever seen a modern Special Operation Team without any suppressors in their weapons?










While watching i am smoking Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> *Uri: The Surgical Strike (2019)* ,based on a true story, it's the Indian Army ''answer'' to a terrorist attack of a Pakistani guerilla team inside Pakistan.
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...sualties-caused-dgmo/articleshow/54579855.cms
> *By the way, have you ever seen a modern Special Operation Team without any suppressors in their weapons?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While watching i am smoking Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12, double Greek coffee beside me.


Interesting question Sid. On shows like "The Unit" the special ops use suppressors-the implication being that their shots are "silenced," which they are not. What special ops do in reality, of course, I have no idea.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Joining Nathan with a bowl of Stonehenge in an Altinok meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson System Apple.


----------



## Scap

Had a nice bowl of Bengal Slices in my Peterson last night.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #2 in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## zcziggy

what happened to @JimInks?


----------



## jurgenph

I seem to have developed an addiction to unfinished briar

So, when p&c sent a discount code for bigben, I picked up another one.

First smoke


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> what happened to @JimInks?


He's taking a break from us lightweights


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PAPal in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

GH Best Brown No.2 in a Pete Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice Oil cured Twin Bore


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's Red Rapparee.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Grabow Royalton


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Pete XL90


----------



## Fusion

Condor Long Cut in a Stanwell Freehand


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #2 in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Condor Long Cut in a Stanwell Freehand


Hey Colin, what are your thoughts on the condor? Is it the Irish version or the Polish? 
I have a couple of plugs of the Irish but haven't gotten around to trying any.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hey Colin, what are your thoughts on the condor? Is it the Irish version or the Polish?
> I have a couple of plugs of the Irish but haven't gotten around to trying any.


Its the Polish version, i do like it, its like nothing i have tried before, i know a lot of pipe smokers say its inferior to the Irish version but i cant speak to that as i never got to try it.
I will be asking my daughter to send me more for Christmas


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

PA in a MM Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spill'sbane in a Comoy;s Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CH in a Julius Vesz Billiard,







Gonna run a couple oz's of CH through and see if I can't tame this Canook!


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Union Square in a Frank Thunder Poker
> View attachment 286666


you guys had those pipes for a while now...do they smoke as good as they look?


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> you guys had those pipes for a while now...do they smoke as good as they look?


They do


----------



## OneStrangeOne

zcziggy said:


> you guys had those pipes for a while now...do they smoke as good as they look?


Mines coming around nicely.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Lee Von Erck Chimney,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Fusion

Levant in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson Dublin Edition.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Madderduro

been slacking on my pipe smoking....da vinci in the jacono


----------



## Fusion

Edward G Robinson in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #2 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Scap

Cold front came through, temps in the mid 70's to low 80's, so I broke out my cold weather gear and had a few bowls of Arango Balkan Supreme.

Ok, bring summer back, I'm not built for cold!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Barling


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello collection 55 pot.


----------



## jurgenph

Galloping gertie in a Stanwell authentic pot


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Saving Leningrad, also known as Battle of Leningrad is a 2019 war drama film written about the Road of Life, the tragedy of blood "barge 752", which took place on the night of September 16 to 17, 1941 at Lake Ladoga.










I am smoking Danske Club Wild Berries in a Pipex.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Racing Green.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Big Ben bent bulldog,


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #2 in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Levant Mixture in my mini Meer.

Trying not to float away. Friggin Beta is wrecking us down here.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## jurgenph

last night... Plum pudding in a peterson billiard.

i'm starting to think i just don't like anything with latakia in it.
this gets sooooo many great ratings. and it's just meh to me.

why did i impulse buy so many tins of this stuff based on reviews alone?  LOL


J.


----------



## Fusion

Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

jurgenph said:


> last night... Plum pudding in a peterson billiard.
> 
> i'm starting to think i just don't like anything with latakia in it.
> this gets sooooo many great ratings. and it's just meh to me.
> 
> why did i impulse buy so many tins of this stuff based on reviews alone?  LOL
> 
> J.


I used to like it a lot more than I do know, I still have a taste for it just not like before, now its typically my first bowl of the day during my morning drive And then I move on to something else. At my current pace of 5 bowls a week I could probably give away about half of what I have and still not ever need to worry about buying more!


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello greatline dublin with kimberlite floc.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## msmith1986

KBV VEO in a Morgan Bones poker








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

CH in a Lorenzetti Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

Inns of Court in a Porsche 909.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV Verge Overdrive in a Stanwell









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Castello 55 paneled pot.


----------



## Scap

Elizabethan in a cob this evening.


----------



## Scap

jurgenph said:


> last night... Plum pudding in a peterson billiard.
> 
> i'm starting to think i just don't like anything with latakia in it.
> this gets sooooo many great ratings. and it's just meh to me.
> 
> why did i impulse buy so many tins of this stuff based on reviews alone?  LOL
> 
> J.


Try it out in a wide shallow bowl when the weather cools off.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a 40's era Comoys Bulldog


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Scene from a Greek comedy at 1967.










I am smoking Peterson Sweet Killarney.


----------



## WarrenPeakelbb98

Captain black this morning.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Hilson Acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Hickorynut said:


> KBV Verge Overdrive in a Stanwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


That looks like an olive wood. I'm intrigued by non-briar wood pipes How does it smoke?


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> That looks like an olive wood. I'm intrigued by non-briar wood pipes How does it smoke?


David, it is a 303 Natural Wood (Beech). It smokes very well (for me?) I haven't put any "hot" baccys in it.

I intended to relegate it to light aromatics, but it isn't ghosting like I thought it would. I have maybe 10 bowls through this and it has darkened appreciably.

The cooler weather is here so I will be piping more often as time allows!


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello greatline le dune dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding in the Savinelli I smoke in honor of my pup Lola that has crossed to the other side.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in an Altinok meer.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Plum Pudding in the Savinelli I smoke in honor of my pup Lola that has crossed to the other side.


Sorry to hear that bro. I know it sucks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

PPP (not the loan) in a Doctor's bent dublin.


----------



## Scap

UBC03 said:


> Sorry to hear that bro. I know it sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks.
It's been a rough couple of months, I do ok talking about her when she was healthy. However, I get choked up when I think about our last few days with her.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Scap said:


> UBC03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that bro. I know it sucks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> It's been a rough couple of months, I do ok talking about her when she was healthy. However, I get choked up when I think about our last few days with her.
Click to expand...

Sorry about the loss of your pet. I'm sure you had some unforgettable times with her.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Castello bent egg before sunup.


----------



## UBC03

Scap said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's been a rough couple of months, I do ok talking about her when she was healthy. However, I get choked up when I think about our last few days with her.


It's been two years since I lost Loki and I still get choked up when I talk about him. They become a huge part of our life.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Sextant in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Hamborger Veermaster in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Sun...relaxation (with pipe & coffee) few hours after sunrise










and on sunset.










Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Poker, wont be on much for the next month, going on a long road trip to Florida and staying with our Daughter for a few weeks


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Poker, wont be on much for the next month, going on a long road trip to Florida and staying with our Daughter for a few weeks


tha'ts gotta be a great road trip...where to in florida?


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> tha'ts gotta be a great road trip...where to in florida?


Cape Coral


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Cape Coral


beautiful there...make sure you visit captiva island


----------



## Scap

Balkan Sasieni in a cob.

This jar is hitting all the right notes, this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #2 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Poker, wont be on much for the next month, going on a long road trip to Florida and staying with our Daughter for a few weeks


. Are you gonna wet the line there?


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> . Are you gonna wet the line there?


They live on one of the canals so im taking a rod just incase


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## jurgenph

Scap said:


> Try it out in a wide shallow bowl when the weather cools off.


will do!

thanks for the suggestion.

J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

Haunted Bookshop in a Grabow Freehand









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Trafalgar in a Frank Thunder Poker, wont be on much for the next month, going on a long road trip to Florida and staying with our Daughter for a few weeks


Have a safe and pleasant trip Colin @Fusion. We'll keep your seat warm.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Opening Night in a Moretti nose warmer,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Potlach in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Dunhill shell bent briar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron early Morning in a KKK, Castello Collection Greatline










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson






Arklow Red


----------



## Piper

University Flake in an Altinok meer with black Columbian coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Carolina Red Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello fumed bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Angelacl

My husband wanted a bowl for a long time, I've chosen one from here so thanks guys


----------



## Scap

Angelacl said:


> My husband wanted a bowl for a long time, I've chosen one from here so thanks guys


Out of pure curiosity.....
Why doesn't your husband log in and participate?

If he's got difficulty typing, why not "ghost write" for him?

As mentioned, purely curious. Glad to have you participate, just not used to seeing posts started with the phrase "My husband".


----------



## Cristi

McClelland Legends in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Gentlemen! Good to be here again. I hope everyone is well. Smoking some Balkan supreme in the Heisenberg Dublin.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #2 in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Scap

On my second bowl of KBV Full Metal Balkanist.
Paired with a generous pour of Walking Stick.

Might need a walking stick, meself, after I'm done.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Viprati in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


Awesome pipe love that fireplace!:wink2:


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Awesome pipe love that fireplace!:wink2:


Thanks brother. I enjoy my smoking seat!


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Porsche 909.


----------



## Piper

Tabac Manil Le Petit Robin in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## jurgenph

had some prince albert for the first time yesterday.

probably going to be a long time before i empty that folgers looking can 


J.


----------



## Piper

GL Pease Barbary Coast in a Dunhill amber root bulldog (Dunhill calls it a rhodesian).


----------



## Cristi

Peterson's Special Reserve 2015 (yep, 2015), in a Peterson Prince Churchwarden. Christmas is coming.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Darwin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

C&D Bijou in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

St James flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Porsche 909. I find that the 9mm filter makes latakia blends less acrid.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> GLP Westminster in a Porsche 909. I find that the 9mm filter makes latakia blends less acrid.


Hey David @Piper are you using charcoal or balsa filters?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #2 in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> GLP Westminster in a Porsche 909. I find that the 9mm filter makes latakia blends less acrid.


That pipe is gorgeous!

Do you smoke cigars in that room too? Are you looking to adopt a gentle, well-behaved, furry critter that likes tobacco?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hey David @Piper are you using charcoal or balsa filters?


They're Vauen Dr. Perl 9mm charcoal filters, Nathan. I've been finding latakia blends, like Westminster, a bit harsh these days, especially in the second half of the bowl. These filters take that away.


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> That pipe is gorgeous!
> 
> Do you smoke cigars in that room too? Are you looking to adopt a gentle, well-behaved, furry critter that likes tobacco?


Thanks brother. I never smoke cigars in the apartment. I do smoke pipes. Has this critter been housebroken?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Last of the Bijou in a Castello greatline faceted dublin.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## JohnBrody15

Stokkebye American cube cut in the 2017 savinelli Saint Nick. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in a Castello le dune greatline dublin.


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Thanks brother. I never smoke cigars in the apartment. I do smoke pipes. Has this critter been housebroken?:vs_laugh:


Housebroken but tends to be a messy eater :smile2:


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> C&D Burley Flake in a Castello le dune greatline dublin.


Another beautiful pipe!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> Housebroken but tends to be a messy eater :smile2:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Scap

Fired up a bowl of Margate yesterday morning.
Enjoyed it for a bit, then went to work.
Picked it back up last night and finished it off.

I love how pipe tobacco let's you do that. I'd never do that with a cigar!


----------



## jurgenph

some dunhill ready rubbed last night.


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> Haddo's in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


so you kept the fireplace?? nice!!!! :smile2:


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello collection 55 pot. Long time since I've smoked this blend. It's very nice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Radice Hawkbill,







Shout out to Steve @Scap for hooking me up with this tin I've really enjoyed it! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in a bent GBD Midnight, tastes and smells like fall!


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Warped, The Red Hunt in a Radice Hawkbill,
> View attachment 288190
> 
> Shout out to Steve @Scap for hooking me up with this tin I've really enjoyed it! :vs_cool:


Sorry, brother, but I don't think that was me.


----------



## Scap

Blackpoint in my mini Meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Stonehaven in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> Sorry, brother, but I don't think that was me.


:frusty:


----------



## Piper

Escudo in a Castello collection greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Bold Kentucky in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## MarshWheeling

OneStrangeOne said:


> 2010 Stonehaven in a Lee Von Erck chimney,
> View attachment 288250


 Love that pipe!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Dublin Edition.


----------



## Scap

OJK in a cob with Iron Bean Loki this early morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## jurgenph

some escudo last night.


J.


----------



## Piper

Last of the Escudo in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

Union Square in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #2 in a Castello 55 four square paneled pot,


----------



## jurgenph

some "stoved" dunhill ready rubbed, last night.

J.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in a vintage straight MM Legend


----------



## hawk45

Frog Morton Cellar in a Rossi... been awhile.


----------



## Piper

GLP Meridian in a Castello bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Triple Play in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece, this is the first Autumn day here in Athens, we had rain last night and now few clouds and 22 'C










Danish Truffles.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult RBM in a Peterson System Calabash


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Triple Play in a Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop on this cool rainy morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #2 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Mark Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain Billiard,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## Scap

Had a couple bowls of Trafalgar the other night.
Had half a bowl this morning. Figured why not since I still had the jar on the counter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV Dark Cherry in a lil Acorn MM









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Amorelli straight grain chimney,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in a smooth straight billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a twin bore oil cured Radice billiard,


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a Rossi Vittoria smooth straight billiard


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin. First smoke in several days.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hickorynut said:


> KBV Dark Cherry in a lil Acorn MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


She's a beauty! :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## cory1984

Mixed some Captain Black with some Peterson Nightcap leftover from last night. Put it in MM bent apple Diplomat.


----------



## Hickorynut

TonyBrooklyn said:


> She's a beauty! :vs_cool:


She's my little shop companion. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Porsche 909.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in a smooth straight billiard


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## jurgenph

sam gawith full virginia flake, in a stanwell featherweight


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## ukbob

MacBaren Virginia no1 in a Nording Freehand a great no frills tobacco, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Triple Play in a Tim West freehand,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Castello four square paneled pot,


----------



## Olecharlie

Haunted Bookshop in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star 2019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello le dune greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have 66 'F here in Athens.










McClleland Tastemaster.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's Pipe bent brandy with a cup of black Java. This pipe has smoked beautifully since day one.


----------



## Olecharlie

Earlier one of my favorite blends in a Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and front wind break










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattT

Gearing up for pipe season with some C&D The Haunting.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Olecharlie

Ken Byron Early Morning in a French Extra Smooth Billiard


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in a Castello old antiquarie greatline bulldog.


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Porsche 909.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in a Moretti nose warmer,


----------



## Scap

Haunted bookshop while I watch the two old guys argue.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece and the sunny Athens with 74 'F, i am watching the










while smoking G.L. Pease Abingdon in the


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Haunted bookshop while I watch the two old guys argue.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a Sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## Scap

Cold front blew in, so Star of the East came out to play.
Yay!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in a bent GBD Midnight w/ lucite stem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## bearinvt

Peter Stokkebye cube cut in an old Cobbit Dwarf.


----------



## Fusion

Im back, GH Rum Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## cory1984

Fusion said:


> Im back, GH Rum Flake in a Pete Squire


Welcome back! ipe:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Im back, GH Rum Flake in a Pete Squire


Missed ya brother! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> Missed ya brother! :vs_cool:


Thank you


----------



## Fusion

cory1984 said:


> Welcome back! ipe:


Thank you


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Country Gent


----------



## Olecharlie

Charlottes Web from a BOTL in a Stanwell Flame Grain Freehand 63 smooth bent chestnut ,Denmark


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Colin @Fusion: hope you had a pleasant visit with your daughter in London. By coincidence, I'm smoking HU Dockworker you gifted me in a Castello greatline dublin with a kimberlite floc. Great to have you back. We missed you!


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice oil cured twin bore


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Colin @*Fusion*: hope you had a pleasant visit with your daughter in London. By coincidence, I'm smoking HU Dockworker you gifted me in a Castello greatline dublin with a kimberlite floc. Great to have you back. We missed you!


Thank you, Not London unfortunately but my step daughter in Florida, had a great trip, we drove 3000 miles each way, took out time and saw some of the country we have never been to before, nice to sit around a pool, do a little fishing and just relax for 3 weeks


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Thank you, Not London unfortunately but my step daughter in Florida, had a great trip, we drove 3000 miles each way, took out time and saw some of the country we have never been to before, nice to sit around a pool, do a little fishing and just relax for 3 weeks


Sorry Colin. My memory ain't so good!:der: Sounds like a relaxing trip.:fish2: Glad you're back.

Smoking some Conniston in an Altinok Meer.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Planta No 1.


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices in my Stanwell 2020 pipe.
Iron Bean Loki in my mug.

Dogs chomping on some Bully Sticks. Nice peaceful Sunday morning.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello full bent egg with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Pumpkin Spice in a smooth straight billiard


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier squashed tomato


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Margate in a N Monier squashed tomato


hope you had a good time here by the swamps :smile2:


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Stanwell


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> hope you had a good time here by the swamps :smile2:


Had a great time ziggy, really enjoyed Florida


----------



## OneStrangeOne

F&K Black Bayou Mist in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Pete Killarney


----------



## msmith1986

Haunted Bookshop in a 1955 Dunhill Tanshell 60 group 4.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill 965 in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Barling


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Neerup pot


----------



## Piper

Viprati in an Altinok meer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


Damn i love that stem very 70's:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn i love that stem very 70's:vs_cool:


Thank you Tony, it was my first new pipe purchase


----------



## Piper

Now smoking Ennerdale in the same meer. Haven't cracked this jar in many months. The "perfume" has toned down and the underlying burley and virginia are top notch.


----------



## Scap

Trafalgar in a pot, while our puppy chews on a cow hoof next to me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a carved Meer,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*28th October 1940 - 28th October 2020, the "NO Day" anniversary.*

Today is one of the greatest days in Greek History because that date at 1940 the Fascist italian army with full support from the albanians invaded to my country at 5.00 am. We fought for our Country, our Religion, our Families! We destroy them and liberated again the North Epirus while the "rooster wings" Fascists were running like chickens.
They were far more than us with better equipment, they attacked first without any reason under the banner or "Fascio" but we fought under the Blue banner with the White Cross and send them to Hell...the Greeks WON !










I will raise my pipe with McClelland grand orientals Drama Reserve to the memory of those brave Greek men and women, Army and Citizens. All of them fought like real Heroes and thanks to them we are free now! God rest their souls, we will always remember and honour them.
Long live the memory of EON and the Greek Royal Constabulary, long live Greek Army.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Colditz movie [2005]










Stanislaw Balkan Latakia.


----------



## Piper

Last of a jar of Dunhill Elizabethan atop a bed of Viprati in a 1963 Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Piper

GLP Abingdon in a Castello faceted aristocratica dublin.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Apple

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Condor Long Cut in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's Old Cowrie.


----------



## UBC03

Sid.Stavros said:


> Rattray's Old Cowrie.


You all good? Got a newsflash that yunz guys had a little bit of an earthquake. By "little" I mean freakin huge..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

Pine needles and creosote. :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunhill root amber prince with a dram of Springbank 10 year old scotch. Nice combo for sipping.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Haddos Delight in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Lee Apple


----------



## Scap

Buncha candy....only had one trick or treater. 😛
Getting a bowl of Frito Pie ready for dinner. 😛
Not sure what I'll smoke tonight, but it will need to be heavy.


----------



## Scap

The locust swarm cleaned us out of candy, so now I'm firing up a bowl of Sillem Commodore Flake.

This may not be a powerhouse, but I recall it slapped me good last time. So I'm up for a revisit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish.


everything ok with the earthquake?


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Castello four square paneled pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Radice 'Bark' twin bore, oil cured billiard


----------



## Fusion

Dark Flake Scented in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## CrustyCat

I tried some English blend today for the very first time, had kind of a weird taste to it. I don't quite know how to describe it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

CrustyCat said:


> I tried some English blend today for the very first time, had kind of a weird taste to it. I don't quite know how to describe it.


Weird is fairly accurate! &#129300;


----------



## Piper

CrustyCat said:


> I tried some English blend today for the very first time, had kind of a weird taste to it. I don't quite know how to describe it.


Latakia blends can be a bit polarizing or an acquired taste. I really like them but not as a steady diet. They can get a little acrid at times especially if they're too dried out and the latakia has broken down almost to dust. A great English or Balkan blend, like GLP Gaslight, can be fantastic. Which English blend did you try?

Speaking of English blends, I started the morning with a bowl of GLP Westminster in a Porsche 909 with a 9mm filter.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete XL90


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I love to visit this side of the forum.
I tried to get into pipes.
There was a member on here Indigosmoke was his handle.
I purchased pipes from him.
Other places like smokin Joes etc.
All the top shelf tobacco.
I just couldn't make the transition from cigars to pipes.
I wish i could have as it is a lot more thrifty.
Even the most expensive was a bargain compared to Cubans.
That being said i always admired you guys.
Past and present.
You all got class.
You are all gentlemen.
Thank you for allowing me to fit in.
Even though i don't share your love of piping. :vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Triple Play in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love to visit this side of the forum.
> I tried to get into pipes.
> There was a member on here Indigosmoke was his handle.
> I purchased pipes from him.
> Other places like smokin Joes etc.
> All the top shelf tobacco.
> I just couldn't make the transition from cigars to pipes.
> I wish i could have as it is a lot more thrifty.
> Even the most expensive was a bargain compared to Cubans.
> That being said i always admired you guys.
> Past and present.
> You all got class.
> You are all gentlemen.
> Thank you for allowing me to fit in.
> Even though i don't share your love of piping. :vs_cool::vs_cool:


Who you calling 'Gentleman'! LoL, you're right though most of these guys are, :vs_cool:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

WE ARE AT WAR
Today Tuesday 3/11/2020 is one of the darkest days in the history of pipe smoking in Greece. From today and for a month at least the Cafes will be closed for the public, which means you will be able to get a coffee but as ''take away" and not to sit and enjoy it with your pipe-pastry-komploi etc. The Politicians have decided that this is good for our health because of the coronavirus. According to them in Cafes, restaurants, theatres, cinemas (where customers take all the safety measures) they say there is a problem ... but in public transport, immigrant demonstrations, reality shows, etc. they say there is NO problem!
If these bureaucratic politicians think that they will defeat us, they are making a big mistake. We will fight them in the parks, in the squares, on the benches, on the terraces, on the balconies and even inside the tunnels. We will show patience, perseverance and self-confidence because our fight is fair, *we are never going to give up our pipes!*










I am smoking E.Hoffman Company Distinguished Gentleman in a Vauen.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello le dune bent calabash with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## CrustyCat

Piper said:


> Latakia blends can be a bit polarizing or an acquired taste. I really like them but not as a steady diet. They can get a little acrid at times especially if they're too dried out and the latakia has broken down almost to dust. A great English or Balkan blend, like GLP Gaslight, can be fantastic. Which English blend did you try?
> 
> Speaking of English blends, I started the morning with a bowl of GLP Westminster in a Porsche 909 with a 9mm filter.


King's Ransom rich dark english.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Barling


----------



## jurgenph

last night, tried to mix spc plum pudding and galloping gerty together.
was better than either of them separately.


J.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Radice oil cured twin bore


----------



## cory1984

Last of the Sutliff Pumpkin Spice I had in my smoking jar in a MM Morgan. Still have a few ounces resting in a jar for next year &#127875;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, The Red Hunt in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a crosscut Radice Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Scap

Elizabethan in my pipe dedicated to Lola.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill Canadian Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Scap

Royal Yacht in my Rossi.
It has an itty bitty bowl, but sure smokes well.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Scap

Old Joe Krantz and coffee this cold 56* morning.


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## jurgenph

Adding to my unfinished briar collection.
Molina
First smoke, half a bowl of Carter hall.

This was a super budget pipe, threw it in my last order.
It's smoking just fine. But the stem seems like it's the one part they cut costs on.

Untrimmed after coming out of the injection mold
Still polishing compound stuck on it
9mm filter is loose, and moves around

J.


----------



## Fusion

Brown Flake Liquorice in a Radice Rind


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a vintage MM Eaton


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent to end my smoking day


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in a smooth straight billiard. Thanks to @Hickorynut for suggesting I age this stuff for a year and revisit it! Good stuff!


----------



## ukbob

Peterson’s 3Ps Perfect Plug in a Nording Freehand , last time I smoked plug tobacco was over 15 years ago.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*NO SURRENDER !*










Stanwell Vanilla.

@*UBC03* , @zcziggy: Thank you Gentlemen, everything is fine here in Athens.


----------



## Scap

Watch City Slices in a Peterson 305 P-Lip
10* warmer this morning makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

D&S Inns of Court in a Porsche 909.


----------



## Fusion

Dipped into the "bits and pieces" jar and filled up my Nassau Zulu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden apple,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Baileys Front Porch in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


Love that stem damn she's a beauty!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

KBV Burlier Morning in a Pete System


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Love that stem damn she's a beauty!:vs_cool:


Thank you Tony, i do like it


----------



## Scap




----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in a Castello Collection 55


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,
> View attachment 290408


Another nice stem.
Looks like it would go good.
With a black tie event. :vs_cool:


----------



## RasherRoll

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,
> View attachment 290408


I don't love the swirly stems, but I absolutely love the semi-rusticated finish on that pipe! Very nice!


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello collection 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Fusion

Skiff Mixture in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> EGR in a Neerup Pot


I know your posting those swirlys for me.:vs_laugh:
And i am loving every minute.
Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I know your posting those swirlys for me.:vs_laugh:
> And i am loving every minute.
> Thanks Bro!:vs_cool:


Lol no probs Tony


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, La Brumeuse in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a twin bore, oil cured Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Country Gent


----------



## ukbob

PS LBF in a Peterson Rocky Xl02.


----------



## RasherRoll

A little late night CBW in a kaywoodie Canadian. My girlfriend likes the smell of the capt, so she encourages it on these cool evenings 😎


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's "crazy bamboo" bent brandy blast.


----------



## Fusion

GH Grasmere Flake in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, La Brumeuse in a Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent, not feeling so good, just finished the prep drink for my Colonoscopy tomorrow. The next part has not started yet:surprise:


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> PA in a Country Gent, not feeling so good, just finished the prep drink for my Colonoscopy tomorrow. The next part has not started yet:surprise:


at least he should take you out to dinner and a movie......:smile2:


----------



## RasherRoll

Little PS LBF in a no-name bent billiard. Never been sure what the story was with the partial stain, and I slobber like crazy when I smoke this pipe, but for some reason I always come back to it.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy with a cup of coffee black.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Dregs of GLP Abingdon and Dunhill 965 on a base of fresh SPC Potlatch. Pretty nice "English" blend.


----------



## Fusion

Robert McConnell Heritage Flake in a Maddis, Colonoscopy all done, found polyps again so one year and another check:frown2:


----------



## Scap

On my second bowl of Bayou Morning this evening.
Such a tasty mellow blend with a nice nic hit.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

FVF in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Black House from July '16 courtesy [email protected] in a Castello fluted greatline dublin. I found this jar at the back of my drawer. Really tasty blend.


----------



## Scap

Pegasus.
With a photobomb from the chupacabra.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello full bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in the Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

2nd week of Quarantine but we the ''Outlaw GR pipe-smokers" still keep on fighting!










I have a Guard watching to alert me in case of any ''enemy'' sign.










Skandinavik Regular.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## Fusion

Astleys No 44 in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Armentrout Apple,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Porsche 909.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in my Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Castello 'Collection' 55,


----------



## RasherRoll

A little Macbaren Scottish mixture in a Nording compass while watching the new sprinklers try to revive the dying grass.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Half Blast Billiard


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello grealine dublin.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## jurgenph

last night, some galloping gertie in a stanwell pot.

this tin has gone through a few changes over the few weeks sine i opened/jarred it.

started out as meh.
then turned into a hot sour nasty mess, regretting my purchase
and now it's starting to turn into something that i can smoke and enjoy.


J.


----------



## Fusion

PS LBF in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent on a chilly Monday afternoon


----------



## zcziggy

i miss @JimInks...he made me hungry with each and every post :serious:


----------



## Fusion

zcziggy said:


> i miss @*JimInks*...he made me hungry with each and every post :serious:


Just for you @zcziggy, copy and paste from another place, Jim had this today:grin2:

Relaxing after a wonderful salad, sea bass and sugar snap peas dinner with orange slices for dessert. Now smoking GLP Cumberland 20th Anniversary Limited Edition in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this and the GLP Samarra blend.


----------



## zcziggy

Fusion said:


> Just for you @zcziggy, copy and paste from another place, Jim had this today:grin2:
> 
> Relaxing after a wonderful salad, sea bass and sugar snap peas dinner with orange slices for dessert. Now smoking GLP Cumberland 20th Anniversary Limited Edition in a 2003 medium bent Ural meer with a lined and etched egg shaped bowl with a silver band and a pearl brown acrylic saddle stem. Working on a review of this and the GLP Samarra blend.


awesome!!!! i never know what is he smoking and the kind of pipe he is using...but man i can relate to the food :smile2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## RasherRoll

Peter Stockebye toasted burley in a Stanwell billiard. I avoided burley for a long time because it always tasted like cigarettes to me. Got the itch to give it another go, and am finding it quite pleasant so far. 
Started with a little scotch, and finishing the bowl with some Barry's irish breakfast tea.


----------



## Piper

Potlatch in a Castello old antiquari greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ye Olde Signe in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Pete Killarney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

Black House in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking Drucquer Inns of Court in the same Dunny billiard (a great smoking pipe).


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Barling


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Pembroke in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a crosscut Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chenet's Cake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## RasherRoll

First bowl of hearth and home chestnut in my new Peterson. I never tried walnut, but I'm enjoying the first bowl of this match so far.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece.










Motzek Curly Strang.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a group 3 Dunhill root briar bent dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## Fusion

Earlier, WCC Old Dominion in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in a Castello faceted aristocratica greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood/poker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## zcziggy

did @Piper ever post a picture of all his pipes and accoutrements as promised a while ago? :smile2:


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> did @Piper ever post a picture of all his pipes and accoutrements as promised a while ago? :smile2:


:vs_laugh: Ziggy (if I may call you that), I think you're giddy from the cigar bomb Nathan @OneStrangeOne detonated under you. I have posted pictures of my pipes in the past but there is always some turnover so, if we all agree to do a show and tell, I'd be happy to participate.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## zcziggy

Piper said:


> :vs_laugh: Ziggy (if I may call you that), I think you're giddy from the cigar bomb Nathan @OneStrangeOne detonated under you. I have posted pictures of my pipes in the past but there is always some turnover so, if we all agree to do a show and tell, I'd be happy to participate.


ziggy or joe is good. i think i missed those pics...will go back and take a look.
about the bomb...wouldn't you be giddy? :smile2:


----------



## Piper

zcziggy said:


> ziggy or joe is good. i think i missed those pics...will go back and take a look.
> about the bomb...wouldn't you be giddy? :smile2:


Hey Joe, I got giddy just looking at the picture!:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Trafalgar in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Anniversary Kake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*WE STILL FIGHTING !*

My dear friends, due to the Quarantine new rules the fine from Police is it's 300 euro (355 $) for 1st time and 500 euro (592$ ) for the second in a row if they caught you sitting drinking coffee and smoking in public. It's a great risk for me so don't think that photos like this is something easy these days here. Nevertheless i refuse to compromise and i am going out to live some happy moments as a free Man.










Borkum Riff Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 University Flake in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> *WE STILL FIGHTING !*
> 
> My dear friends, due to the Quarantine new rules the fine from Police is it's 300 euro (355 $) for 1st time and 500 euro (592$ ) for the second in a row if they caught you sitting drinking coffee and smoking in public. It's a great risk for me so don't think that photos like this is something easy these days here. Nevertheless i refuse to compromise and i am going out to live some happy moments as a free Man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borkum Riff Vanilla.


Hope you manage to evade the police Sid. Stay well.


----------



## Piper

Third smoke in this new-to-me Former bent egg. Viprati, Potlatch and now Blackhouse all smoked great.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Pete Xmas 2019 XL90


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni from 2009 in a Lee Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello pot


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice Volcano


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson System Rusticated Calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake 660 in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Barling


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Peterson Dublin Edition


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tambolaka in the Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

Earlier, PS LBF in a Commoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunhill root dublin with coffee black.


----------



## jurgenph

last night, some galloping gertie, in a stanwell.


J.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Pete Killarney


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Fusion

Astleys #44 in a 1955 Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Castello greatline blast bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Rouxgaroux in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Triple Play in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## RasherRoll

Hearth and Home Chestnut in an old rusticated dublin. Possibly a Kaywoodie? The stinger says yes, but the lack of any other marks on this old antique store find from about 5 years ago leave me wondering...


----------



## Madderduro

happy turkey day everybody!! davinci in a pete


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## ELLASU

Didn't get a pic, but I had a bowl of Sir Walter in my MM corn cob with a cup of coffee. I just started with the pipe after years of cigars (which I still enjoy), but the cold weather has forced me to look to inside smoking. Anyway I think I have the sipping technique down and I am really enjoying it. Have some accessories coming and a forever stem for my cob.


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Dunhill amber root prince


----------



## ELLASU

Piper said:


> GLP Gaslight in a Dunhill amber root prince


I like that pipe!


----------



## bearinvt

EMP in a Peterson.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato is my after lunch smoke, Happy thanksgiving


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Waiting on some Peterson 3P to dry out.

Then I'm going to try not to fall asleep


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Waiting on some Peterson 3P to dry out.
> 
> Then I'm going to try not to fall asleep


Pitched it. Couldn't smoke it. Not sure if me, the pipe, or the baccy, but something is way off. Actually, my coffee was tasting off too, so it's gotta be me.

Mom's sweet potato pie was quite spicy, so maybe one of those spices has freaked my tongue out.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, i am smoking 4noggins Alamosa in a Corn Cob, double espresso beside me. Hoping that this video will make your mood better:






Ladies and Gentlemen thank you for watching, keep on pipe smoking







and coffee







drinking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, i am smoking 4noggins Alamosa in a Corn Cob, double espresso beside me. Hoping that this video will make your mood better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen thank you for watching, keep on pipe smoking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drinking.


Nice pipe pics! The music made me feel like linking arms and dancing like Zorba!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast in Porsche 909.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Peterson System Rusticated Darwin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Scap

Winchester in my Charatan.
Iron Bean Coffee's Loki in my mug


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Potlatch in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sutliff Virginia slices in a Ryan Alden Apple.


----------



## Piper

H&H Blackhouse in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Scap

Finished the evening with a bowl of Elizabethan.
Guess I need to build up some tolerance, again, because at one point I was getting woozy feeling. 😂


----------



## OneStrangeOne

University flake in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sutliff Virginia slices in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Scap said:


> Finished the evening with a bowl of Elizabethan.
> Guess I need to build up some tolerance, again, because at one point I was getting woozy feeling. &#128514;


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

I missed this side of the forums love all the pics.
I hope ya all had a great Thanksgiving.
:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill BB 1938 in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Piper

GLP Odyssey in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

University Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## DSturg369

Carter Hall in a well worn in mini-cob. Paired with hot coffee and some tunage from Elvis Presley.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot. Man, Solani makes good tobacco!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

H&H Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## ukbob

PS LBF in a Nording Freehand.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## swmalone78

First smoke in this giant billiard. Savinelli sherwood rock briar. Esoterica margate made for quite a pleasant smoke.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Three Year Matured in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, Cloud Hopper in a Mark Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson Donegal Rocky Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Reiner Grun blend 25.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Scap

Had some Luxury Navy Flake in my new 4th Gen pipe last night.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Champagne InHand

Long time boys. 

Just a small Hilson dessert pipe with Ashton Rainy Day. 

It’s chilly so small pipes and aromatic blends. Tis cold these days in Upstate NY.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> Long time boys.
> 
> Just a small Hilson dessert pipe with Ashton Rainy Day.
> 
> It's chilly so small pipes and aromatic blends. Tis cold these days in Upstate NY.


It's good to hear from you again, hope everything has been good for y'all.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> Long time boys.
> 
> Just a small Hilson dessert pipe with Ashton Rainy Day.
> 
> It's chilly so small pipes and aromatic blends. Tis cold these days in Upstate NY.


Nice to see you Dave. Hope you're well and the hot tub is operational.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sutliff Virginia slices in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Barling


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Porsche 909.


----------



## Scap

Charing Cross in my Savinelli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## cory1984

Putting up the Christmas tree this morning and getting ready to have a bowl of Christmas Spice in a Roma Natural Dublin Churchwarden


----------



## Piper

W.O. Larsen Signature in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors cut in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Doc Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Scap

Merde de Cheval during and after grilling some burgers for lunch.


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Dunhill birth year Canadian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

cory1984 said:


> Putting up the Christmas tree this morning and getting ready to have a bowl of Christmas Spice in a Roma Natural Dublin Churchwarden
> View attachment 292138


ALL YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
PEACE TO ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, another pipe-smoking day into "illegality".










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Neerup pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Peterson University Flake in a Moretti nose warmer,


----------



## Piper

Manil Le Petit Robin in an Altinok meer.


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, another pipe-smoking day into "illegality".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


vive la resistance!!!! :grin2:


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## MattT

Some Cult BRM in the Sav Roma.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Condor long cut in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864 in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

KBV Burlier Morning in a Barling


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in Castello greatline calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

221b Baker St in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in the same Castello pot.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## Scap

Penzance in a pot.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Hot Chocolate in a brand new bent MM General. Happy Holidays fellas!


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson System Apple


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Pete XL90


----------



## swmalone78

Stopped by a tobacco store I like about an hour away. They had some bulk Esoterica Penzance so figured since I really like pembroke I would give this a shot. I don't know enough about blends to really be able to tell you want I like about penazance, but I sure do like it. Smoking on the deck in a pre-republic Peterson.


----------



## Fusion

swmalone78 said:


> Stopped by a tobacco store I like about an hour away. They had some bulk Esoterica Penzance so figured since I really like pembroke I would give this a shot. I don't know enough about blends to really be able to tell you want I like about penazance, but I sure do like it. Smoking on the deck in a pre-republic Peterson.


Go back and buy more while you can, that stuff is like hens teeth very hard to find, your a lucky BOTL


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Lee Apple


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> Go back and buy more while you can, that stuff is like hens teeth very hard to find, your a lucky BOTL


I know. I bought an ounce just to try it and now I'm regretting not picking up more. I may make an excuse to drive that way tomorrow and hope they still have some.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

swmalone78 said:


> I know. I bought an ounce just to try it and now I'm regretting not picking up more. I may make an excuse to drive that way tomorrow and hope they still have some.


Is this a house blend? I've never seen any of the Esoterica blends in loose bulk.


----------



## Fusion

GLP Odyssey in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Baldo Baldi bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Quiet Nights this evening.
Forgot how tasty it was, glad I have a huge jar of it.


----------



## swmalone78

OneStrangeOne said:


> Is this a house blend? I've never seen any of the Esoterica blends in loose bulk.


I'm pretty sure they are popping open the 8 Oz bags. Some of that has to do with how Utah taxes the bulk tobacco vs what they called pre-packaged. With taxes a tin of Esoterica goes for almost $30 but broken into bulk the penzance is around $9 an ounce. And since it is illegal to have tobacco shipped here I'm stuck paying those prices or trying to track stuff down when I am out of state which isn't to often.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## CrustyCat

Had some Amphora full aroma in a Bones pipe after work today.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, he had heavy rain with thunders here in Athens but now everything looks better. I am smoking Cornell and Diehl White Burley in a Vauen.
Here is my pipe-smoking bag which i always carry with me when i am out in the Cafe for example.










Filters (front pocket not visible), tamper main and auxiliary, tweezers for extracting dirty filters, drill for cleaning the hole of the bowl, screwdriver for adjusting the flame intensity of the lighter, pipe cleaners cotton and synthetics. Leather pipe support base, lighters: Zippo, simple butane and torch type, matches.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in a bent MM General


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Lorenzetti Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> Go back and buy more while you can, that stuff is like hens teeth very hard to find, your a lucky BOTL


I went back and bought their last 4.5 ounces. At the rate I smoke this should last a while, especially if I make sure to still smoke the other blends I have on hand.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

swmalone78 said:


> I went back and bought their last 4.5 ounces. At the rate I smoke this should last a while, especially if I make sure to still smoke the other blends I have on hand.


If you run out and crave more, Druquer & Sons Levant comes a very close second to it IMO


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> If you run out and crave more, Druquer & Sons Levant comes a very close second to it IMO


Thanks. I'll have to see if this is something I have access to.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

swmalone78 said:


> Thanks. I'll have to see if this is something I have access to.


Here you go if your able to order online

https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-tobacco/drucquer-and-sons/Levant-Mixture-100g/product_id/212454


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowrie in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem and some coffee out of a boot!


----------



## Piper

Union Square atop a bed of Flake Medallions in a Dunny prince.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Blairgowrie in a Neerup Pot


Damn that's a purdy pipe! :wink2:


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Damn that's a purdy pipe! :wink2:


Thank you Tony :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Pete Killarney


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Creme Brulee in a MM General


----------



## Fusion

GH Grasmere in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello four square paneled pot,


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Castello vergin pot.


----------



## Scap

Ten Russians this evening. Such delicious Latakia.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










Captain Black Royal (EU edition).


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in an Altinok meer.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> GLP Haddo's Delight in an Altinok meer.


_Love your pics bro!
Feels like your inviting me.
Into your living room! :vs_cool:
_


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Love your pics bro!
> Feels like your inviting me.
> Into your living room! :vs_cool:
> _


Haha! Thanks for stopping by Tony.:smile2:

I do like my little smoking perch. Have my side-table, paraphernalia, comfy chair and window fan. Would definitely be more interesting if iPhone allowed you to create exotic backgrounds like on Zoom! One day soon I'll bet.


----------



## swmalone78

Fusion said:


> Here you go if your able to order online
> 
> https://www.smokingpipes.com/pipe-tobacco/drucquer-and-sons/Levant-Mixture-100g/product_id/212454


Thanks but Utah is one of the states that doesn't allow online tobacco purchases/sales.


----------



## swmalone78

Piper said:


> Haha! Thanks for stopping by Tony.:smile2:
> 
> I do like my little smoking perch. Have my side-table, paraphernalia, comfy chair and window fan. Would definitely be more interesting if iPhone allowed you to create exotic backgrounds like on Zoom! One day soon I'll bet.


Just out of curiosity how well does your fan expel the smoke and odor?


----------



## Fusion

Odyssey in a Radice Rind


----------



## swmalone78

The snow and cold has forced me into the shed.

I'm trying sutliff cherry cavendish in a dr grabow royal duke. I told the tobacco shop owner we were having a socially responsible outdoor Christmas and I was looking for something with a pleasant room note and he gave me a half ounce to try. I hope the others enjoy it or at least don't mind the smell, but I'm not a huge fan of the flavor. I might just subject them to the Latakia blends.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## swmalone78

The snow and cold has forced me into the shed.

I'm trying sutliff cherry cavendish in a dr grabow royal duke. I told the tobacco shop owner we were having a socially responsible outdoor Christmas and I was looking for something with a pleasant room note and he gave me a half ounce to try. I hope the others enjoy it or at least don't mind the smell, but I'm not a huge fan of the flavor. I might just subject them to the Latakia blends.


----------



## swmalone78

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Haha! Thanks for stopping by Tony.:smile2:
> 
> I do like my little smoking perch. Have my side-table, paraphernalia, comfy chair and window fan. Would definitely be more interesting if iPhone allowed you to create exotic backgrounds like on Zoom! One day soon I'll bet.


I like the background in your pics too. Nice digs!


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


Colin, I feel as if I've seen that Radice on your posts before but the bowl looks unsmoked. Is it new or just carefully broken in? Either way, it's a beauty!:vs_cool:

Actually, both Radices look pristine and I'm pretty sure they've both been smoked multiple times.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock in a Castello greatline dublin. Not a fan of vanilla flavored tobaccos but this one is fairly mild.


----------



## Piper

swmalone78 said:


> Just out of curiosity how well does your fan expel the smoke and odor?


This is the second window fan I've had of this design. The first one, a Bionaire which is no longer available, lasted 3 years before the plastic lip that catches the bottom of the window snapped off. This one, a Lasko, works very well provided it's not windy outside. If it's windy, the fans are overpowered and more smoke comes in than goes out. On cold days, too much cold air leaks in around the edges to sit beside it comfortably.

This only applies to pipe smoke; for cigar smoke it's completely inadequate (at least according to my wife).:wink2:


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> I like the background in your pics too. Nice digs!


Thanks bro. This one the best features of my pipe perch.:smile2:


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> This is the second window fan I've had of this design. The first one, a Bionaire which is no longer available, lasted 3 years before the plastic lip that catches the bottom of the window snapped off. This one, a Lasko, works very well provided it's not windy outside. If it's windy, the fans are overpowered and more smoke comes in than goes out. On cold days, too much cold air leaks in around the edges to sit beside it comfortably.
> 
> This only applies to pipe smoke; for cigar smoke it's completely inadequate (at least according to my wife).:wink2:


Nice skyline view too! You are in the catbird seat!


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Thanks bro. This one the best features of my pipe perch.:smile2:


Sweet!


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Colin, I feel as if I've seen that Radice on your posts before but the bowl looks unsmoked. Is it new or just carefully broken in? Either way, it's a beauty!:vs_cool:
> 
> Actually, both Radices look pristine and I'm pretty sure they've both been smoked multiple times.


 Lol, instead of taking a pic every time i have a smoke i have a file with pics of my pipes and just use one of those, they are still quite clean but not as good as the pics show them to be :wink2:This is what they really look like today, still pretty clean


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Peterson Dublin Edition. Go Steelers!!!!


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Casetello 1982 Greatline cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ukbob

Breaking in a Peterson Rocky Xl02 with a bowl of PS LBF.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Pete Squire


----------



## Fusion

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Barling


----------



## swmalone78

C&D Corn Cob Pipe and a Button Nose in a corn cob pipe. The tin note was awesome. The flavor was very similar to the tin note and I really enjoyed that the tobacco flavors weren't overwhelmed by the dressing. I think this will be a better option for the outdoor Christmas as opposed to the cherry cavendish.


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Radice Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel (Christmas 2020 blend) in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a No Name Pot


----------



## ukbob

LBF in a Nording Cut Group 3 .


----------



## cory1984

Mixed some Sutliff Hot Chocolate with some Frosty Mint in a bent MM General


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

Dan, Da Vinci in a Pete Xmas 2019 XL90


----------



## Piper

HU Dockworker in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Dunhill root bent dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Russ' Yule Log in a Rossi Vittoria straight billiard


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a






Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Spiced Rum in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson System Calabash


----------



## Fusion

Some 2009 Balkan Sasieni in a Barling


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Sutliff Spiced Rum in a Savinelli Oceano





OneStrangeOne said:


> Dunhill Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,
> View attachment 292880





Fusion said:


> WCC Simply Red in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


Love those stems guys!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## cory1984

Russ' Sugar Plum in a MM General


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Nording Bent Egg.


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stonehenge Flake in a Mastro de Paja Dublin,
> View attachment 292986


That looks like it would be a short smoke for when it's cold but you still want to enjoy a bowl. Seems about the size of my "mini meer".


----------



## cory1984

H&H Egg Nog in a Roma natural dublin churchwarden


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> That looks like it would be a short smoke for when it's cold but you still want to enjoy a bowl. Seems about the size of my "mini meer".


Actually it's one of the bigger pipes that I have, the chamber is 1" by roughly 1 7/8 
Here's a pic with the Radice Dublin 







I think it must be the angle of my hand that makes it look smaller.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> Actually it's one of the bigger pipes that I have, the chamber is 1" by roughly 1 7/8
> Here's a pic with the Radice Dublin
> View attachment 293010
> 
> I think it must be the angle of my hand that makes it look smaller.


Wow, looks totally different now.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Chatham Manor in a Julius Vesz Billiard,


----------



## Scap

Nightcap on my Neerup.


----------



## ukbob

Peterson 3Ps Perfect Plug in a Peterson 317 .


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Mastro de Paja paneled Dublin,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in a MM General and a cup of Starbucks Maple Pecan coffee


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Peterson System Darwin.


----------



## Fusion

Crumble Kake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sutliff Virginia slices in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in the same Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Porsche streamlined apple.


----------



## Fusion

Condor in a Birth Year Dunhill Canadian


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a twin bore oil cured Radice Bark Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from the ''Outlaw Greek Pipe Smoking Team"



















Epos Green River.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from the ''Outlaw Greek Pipe Smoking Team"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epos Green River.


Glad to hear from you! Keep up the good fight! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Odyssey in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell


----------



## boilerchillerman

GL Pease Regents flake in my Morning freehand


----------



## boilerchillerman

boilerchillerman said:


> GL Pease Regents flake in my Morning freehand


Nording/ darn spell checker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Piper

boilerchillerman said:


> Nording/ darn spell checker


Welcome to the pipe threads.:vs_cool:

I'll join you smoking HU Dockworker in a fluted Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Plumb pudding


----------



## Piper

Stonhenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## cory1984

Russ' Sugar Plum in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Last of the HU Dockworker in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## Fusion

Plum Pudding in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand


----------



## cory1984

Captain Black White in a bent MM General


----------



## boilerchillerman

C&D opening Night in a Brian Kalnitz hand made.


----------



## boilerchillerman

boilerchillerman said:


> C&D opening Night in a Brian Kalnitz hand made.


Pic would nice.


----------



## cory1984

H&H Egg Nog in a smooth straight billiard


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Fusion

Jacknife in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

BB1938 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Pete Xmas 19 XL90


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Barling


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Exhausted Rooster in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a straight Rossi Vittoria


----------



## ukbob

Kendal Gold no2 in a Peterson Rosslare Classic .


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of KBV Full Metal Balkanist last night.


----------



## boilerchillerman

Opening Night in a Rossi from the sitting series


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## cory1984

H&H Egg Nog in a bent MM General. Merry Christmas Eve! &#127876;


----------



## Hickorynut

Burlier Morning in Gidget with Iron Bean Juice. Merry Christmas Pipers!








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

First smoke in my Ron Powell Bulldog is half a bowl of Carter Hall


----------



## Fusion

PS LBF in a Radice Volcano


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello sea rock 55 post.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Radice Rind


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren ODF in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Christmas Spice in a bent Jeantet. Merry Christmas!! &#127877; &#127876;


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 Year Matured in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* to all the pipe smokers around the World! My best wishes also for those who are ''On Duty" today.



















I am smoking J.M Boswell Christmas Cookie.

PS: There is not such a thing like ''happy holidays" here in Greece for that day, this is only when the Summer vacations start.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Last bowl of this jar of Stonehenge Flake in a Castello cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

New tin of Stonehenge Flake: two flakes folded and stuffed into a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello bent egg with half a mug of Blue Bottle Giant Steps.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Castello fumed bent egg.


----------



## Madderduro

best xmas gift this year....I've been looking to get a stanwell 15 its just such a comfortable pipe but havent seen the one I wanted...my friend who has a 15 that I was drooling over got me the exact one I was looking for...love this pipe!!! smoking some pirate kake


----------



## MattT

Sutliff Christmas Spice








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Peterson Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Greek Pipe Smoking Resistance sends a message to all the pipe smokers around the World, ''Don't give up the fight !"



















Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed some Concerto last night.

This morning my tongue is telling me I may have enjoyed it too quickly...😢


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> The Greek Pipe Smoking Resistance sends a message to all the pipe smokers around the World, ''Don't give up the fight !"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold.


_Surrender Is Not In Our Creed - USMC!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Arango Balkan Supreme in a Maddis


----------



## swmalone78

Tried haunted bookshop for the first time. Smoked in a Richmond London Made Dublin. Quite enjoying this so far.

On another note we had great weather for our outdoor Christmas on public land, and the corn cob pipe and a button nose was a big hit with non smokers commenting on the pleasant aroma.


----------



## Scap

1792 in my Puff POTY.


----------



## Fusion

GH Grasmere Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Dublin


----------



## boilerchillerman

GL Pease Robusto in a Savinelli billiard


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a 50's Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Scented in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Scap

Peterson Nightcap in a St Claude pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill three year matured in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader SE in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## boilerchillerman

Briar fox in a Brian Kalnitz handmade.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Scap

War Horse Ready Cut in a St Calude paneled sitter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Nightcap in a Crown Achievement Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Metropolitan Police time-tested method: Early plain clothes police officers preparing to mount a speed trap timing the speed with pocket watches.










McLintock Creme de Cassis.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Metropolitan Police time-tested method: Early plain clothes police officers preparing to mount a speed trap timing the speed with pocket watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McLintock Creme de Cassis.


At least they're not trying to arrest smokers Sid!:wink2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## boilerchillerman

H&H Anniversary Kake in a Brian Kalnitz Handmade


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Apple


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

_Happy New Year Pipers!
May GOD bless you all!
With health wealth and happiness!
See you all next year!
All the Best Tony!_ :vs_cool:


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Stanwell


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## ukbob

Last smoke of the year . PS LBF in a Neerup Classic.

Happy New Year guys.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer. Watching the George Cluny movie, The Midnight Sky, on Netflix. Happy New Year's gentlemen.


----------



## Fusion

Having a bowl of Ennerdale in a Radice Rind Volcano waiting for new year with a glass of Cuban Rum, Happy New Year Everyone :vs_cool:


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Balkan Sasieni in a Pipex, Greek double coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent, it was new in this pic, not quite like that now


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Black Virginia in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am smoking Epos Blue (Xanthi Basma).


----------



## Madderduro

getting me in some porch time today....morning drive in a pete...dunhill durbar in a karl erik & da vinci in a pete


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> getting me in some porch time today....morning drive in a pete...dunhill durbar in a karl erik & da vinci in a pete
> View attachment 294134
> View attachment 294136
> View attachment 294138


Nice knife (and pipe) collection.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Elizabethan in a FT Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunhill bruyere prince.


----------



## Madderduro

Piper said:


> Madderduro said:
> 
> 
> 
> getting me in some porch time today....morning drive in a pete...dunhill durbar in a karl erik & da vinci in a pete
> View attachment 294134
> View attachment 294136
> View attachment 294138
> 
> 
> 
> Nice knife (and pipe) collection.
Click to expand...

if I didn't have so many knives and other toys I'd probably have a few of those fancy castellos and dunhills like you've got!!!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger and Lane BCA 50/50 in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake.


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> if I didn't have so many knives and other toys I'd probably have a few of those fancy castellos and dunhills like you've got!!!


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

Condor in a Radice Rind


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> I am smoking Epos Blue (Xanthi Basma).





Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MacBaren Vanilla Cream Flake.


Nice Pictures!:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Wow, it feels like it’s been almost a year since I smoked a pipe. I’m truly enjoying this bowl of MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian. So Glad I bought a lot of this tobacco when they re-released is last year. 

In the Pint Cup is a Left Hand Brewing Nitro Milk Stout.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Scap

Sparkplug in my Neerup pot.
Took a bit to get it going. This new tin was too wet and I was too impatient to let it dry.

Now that it's going, it's just as amazing as ever.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Poker. Another Left Hand Brewing Nitro Milk Stout


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Sparkplug in my Neerup pot.
> Took a bit to get it going. This new tin was too wet and I was too impatient to let it dry.
> 
> Now that it's going, it's just as amazing as ever.


Throwing a bowls worth on a paper towel in the microwave for 10 second blasts will help to drive some moisture out.

Just do short blasts and then take it out to let cool for a minute and check moisture level. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Scap

ebnash said:


> Throwing a bowls worth on a paper towel in the microwave for 10 second blasts will help to drive some moisture out.
> 
> Just do short blasts and then take it out to let cool for a minute and check moisture level. Repeat if necessary.


We have one microwave. And I can't sleep on the couch. :grin2:


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson Racing Green.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## ukbob

PS LBF in a Nording Freehand, definitely seem to be on LBF kick at the moment. 😀


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno in a Barling


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Licorice in a Pete XL90


----------



## cory1984

Sutliff Hot Chocolate in a MM General


----------



## boilerchillerman

GL Pease Robusto in a La Rocca Siena bent Dublin


----------



## Scap

Peterson Perfect Plug in a MM Mark Twain Cob.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldoy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 221b Baker st in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

MATCH Elizabethan in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## msmith1986

Evening gentleman, I hope all is well. I took a break from forums for a while. A crazy year is over, and I'm getting back in the pipe groove tonight. First smoke tonight was KBV VEO in my favorite Morgan Bones poker, and now some birdseye in a 1959 Dunhill Tanshell 60 group 4.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldoy.


Now David I don't remember that one. That is one beautiful pipe right there Sir.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Unflavored black and gold in a Butz-Choquin Camargue 1710. I think this is the second smoke in this since I acquired it last spring and restored it. The factory finish was dark brown and you couldn't see the grain at all.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Captain Black White.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> Captain Black White.


:vs_cool:


----------



## ebnash

Good morning, gents. 

50:50 mix of Burlier Morning Coffee and Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell 11.


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> Now David I don't remember that one. That is one beautiful pipe right there Sir.


Thanks Matt. I've had it for a couple of years I think. It's a giant so I don't load it up too often. The restored Butz-Choquin pipe in your photo came out beautifully too.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## Fusion

Rattrays Black Virginia in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Porsche design apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Ryan Alden,


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> Thanks Matt. I've had it for a couple of years I think. It's a giant so I don't load it up too often. The restored Butz-Choquin pipe in your photo came out beautifully too.


That BC was a late night ending auction on eBay, I paid a whopping $16 for it. The few hours I spent working it over by hand was worth it. I've seen BC 1710's in different lines sell over $200 already. As far as I could gather most 1710's were made in the 70's and I also have 2 in the Roquebrune line, one unsmoked in the original pouch and jewelry style box.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spill'sbane in a Barling


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## ebnash

KBV Burlier Morning Pipe in a Stanwell 11.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions.


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM






in a Lorenzetti.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Wolfgang Becker sandblast wasp. I'm only going to use matches on this baby for awhile!


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have 64 'F here in Athens.










Mysmokingshop Christmas Cheer.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## boilerchillerman

H&H Louisiana red in a Brian Kalnitz handmade


----------



## boilerchillerman

boilerchillerman said:


> H&H Louisiana red in a Brian Kalnitz handmade


Here's a better picture.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Last bowl of Sutliff Creme Brulee in a bent MM General


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a 1950's Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Been taking it slow in my Coniston Cut Plug, have more coming so im having a bowl in my 55 Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Scap

Irish Flake in front of my new favorite toy. 1kw of yummy infrared. Hell yes, because it's fuggin cold out here.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in Dunhill rhodesian.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> GLP Westminster in Dunhill rhodesian.


Is that a new one David? dont remember seeing it before, very nice it is either way :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## CrustyCat

Some Amphora Full Aroma in this...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Lee Apple


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> GLP Westminster in Dunhill rhodesian.


Beautiful pipe, David. Don't think I've noticed that one before. Larger version of what I've just purchased.


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Radice


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Is that a new one David? dont remember seeing it before, very nice it is either way :vs_cool:





ebnash said:


> Beautiful pipe, David. Don't think I've noticed that one before. Larger version of what I've just purchased.


This Dunny amber root rhodesian is actually one of my oldest pipes. I rarely smoke it for some reason. Will have to give it more love.:smile2:


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg. Spent hours trying to get my Netgear wifi extenders to work. More complicated than it needs to be! Now watching first wild card game.


----------



## Fusion

Edward G Robinson in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## boilerchillerman

Seersucker in a Brian Kalnitz handmade.
Glad my Bills pulled it out.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Radice Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## ukbob

Breaking in a Peterson Rocky 150 with a bowl of Kendal Gold no2 , first ever straight pipe I’ve ever owned can’t see it being the last. 😁


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Those who ''banned" us from the Cafe have such a view? Nay....



















Vanilla Hausmarken.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Fusion

Starting with some Royal Yacht in a Neerup Pot with a breakfast Burrito and a Bustelo Espresso


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with coffee


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline bent dublin sitter.


----------



## Fusion

Inns of Court in a Pete XL90


----------



## MarshWheeling

CB in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Smoking some Fresh (Today) Coniston cut plug in a Barling, oh boy, what a difference from the 2yo batch i have in a jar, not going in the cellar this time


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.

I agree with my friend Colin @Fusion that Coniston is best smoked fresh or at least on the moist side. I love the Lakeland essence of Coniston. Grasmere OTOH is another matter. After a couple of years in the jar I still find it too cloying to smoke!


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.
> 
> I agree with my friend Colin @*Fusion* that Coniston is best smoked fresh or at least on the moist side. I love the Lakeland essence of Coniston. Grasmere OTOH is another matter. After a couple of years in the jar I still find it too cloying to smoke!


Im the same with Grasmere David @Piper, hard to take when fresh, have some in a jar that has lost quite a lot of its essence and thats fine by me


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## ebnash

Burlier Morning Pipe in a Stanwell 11. This is becoming my standard plan for a daily 7:30 meeting with Europe. I can sit out on the patio at work and the weather is pretty decent right now.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge fold and stuff in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Pete Killarney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

Been laying floor tile all day, having a cup of Tetley tea and a bowl of Carter Hall in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Scap

Couple bowls of Charing Cross with my heater in front of me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Bosun Plug in a Pete Squire, still laying floor tile :frown2:


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello greatline old antiquari bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Barling


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Arango Balkan Supreme.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a small Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Flame Grain,


----------



## Fusion

Jack Knife Plug in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello full bent egg.


----------



## ebnash

Burlier Morning Pipe in my trusty Stanwell 11 from this morning


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## Hickorynut

That sounds good. I think I'll join you. HB in the Brog43....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Porsche apple.


----------



## msmith1986

My wind down smoke tonight is H&H classic burley kake in a Chacom Tom Eltang freehand.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## msmith1986

I was late posting the last one. Next up is MB HH Old Dark Fired in a Stanwell Black and White 404 paneled Dublin.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## msmith1986

C&D/Warped Cloud Hopper in a Rossi Vittoria 320. We'll see what a little over a year did with it.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

It's a Stanwell Royal Prince modified to look like a Gilt Edged.










Peterson Irish Whiskey.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

Bailey's Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Peterson U. Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## ukbob

Watching the snow fall, smoking a bowl of Presbyterian in a Peterson Rocky 150.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug peaking over the rim of an Atinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in a Castello paneled 55


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Rattrays Marlin Flake from 2011 in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Scap

Did a half and half mix of HB and Star of the East.
Was really good.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

By personal order of the prime minister, the fine for what you see in the photo must go from 300 to 500 euros (means *604 $*) for "reheating the economy", as he said publicly. So according to his mind he expects from people like me (who pays a bunch of many other taxes) to strengthen the local economy and not (for example) by bringing investments in the country to make new jobs!










I am smoking Planta Danish Black Vanilla Mixture outside i the cold with 38 'F, Long live the Resistance!


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> By personal order of the prime minister, the fine for what you see in the photo must go from 300 to 500 euros (means *604 $*) for "reheating the economy", as he said publicly. So according to his mind he expects from people like me (who pays a bunch of many other taxes) to strengthen the local economy and not (for example) by bringing investments in the country to make new jobs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Planta Danish Black Vanilla Mixture outside i the cold with 38 'F, Long live the Resistance!


welcome to the new world order :serious:


----------



## bearinvt

EMP in a Peterson System 304. We finally got a little snow last night. Just finished plowing. As much as I don’t like winter I have to admit it is beautiful.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Cob before i go to get my first dose of the covid vaccine


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Had my first Covid jab, Condor long cut in a Barling and a cup of Tetley tea


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson Blend in a Stanwell Ivarsson.


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Had my first Covid jab, Condor long cut in a Barling and a cup of Tetley tea


Colin,
Glad to hear your on the vaccine path. I'm sure it will be a long while before I get up to bat, but when I do, I propose I come up and have smoke or 2 with you. Just a way to say "Screw you, Virus"!


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy. 

I have an appointment for my first Covid vaccination on Feb 3rd. Scheduling in NYC has been a bit of nightmare—several different websites, and appointments disappear while you're trying to schedule. My wife and I have been pretty isolated so we're content to wait another month rather than having to scramble every day looking for an appointment in some out-of-the-way mega-site with long lines. That assumes the city doesn't run out of supply. They've had to cancel the next two weeks of appointments because they ran out!


----------



## Scap

Potlatch.
Deliciously delicious


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Colin,
> Glad to hear your on the vaccine path. I'm sure it will be a long while before I get up to bat, but when I do, I propose I come up and have smoke or 2 with you. Just a way to say "Screw you, Virus"!


Your very welcome any time Erik


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in a Dunhill amber root pot.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with Vulcanite stem. Black Cherry sparkling water seems to go well with the Perique in this blend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

PSLBF in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## ukbob

Starting the day with a bowl of Mac Baren Golden Extra in a Falcon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG Navy Flake in a Stanwell Featherweight,


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Porsche streamlined apple.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling


----------



## Scap

Trafalgar.
Been a while, but don't know why... Totally digging it this evening.


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## msmith1986

Old Dark Fired in the new nosewarmer. I'm optimistic, it's pretty well made for being so cheap, but it does have a carbon coating in the bowl I'm usually not fond of in other pipes.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

John Plagis, Royal Air Force flying ace with score 16, Distinguished Service Order-Distinguished Flying Cross & Bar Airman's Cross
His real name was Ioannis Agorastos Plagisos and he was Greek.










I am smoking Captain Black White in a Vauen, single coffee plus water beside me, sun with 46 'F outside.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Falcon on a very windy day in Vacaville


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> GH Dark Plug in a Falcon on a very windy day in Vacaville


Wind is definitely bad. This morning, leaving at 5:30am, pulled over 4 times to pull large limbs out of the road before I got to the Highway. Powers been out since last night and not expected to be back up till tomorrow.


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Wind is definitely bad. This morning, leaving at 5:30am, pulled over 4 times to pull large limbs out of the road before I got to the Highway. Powers been out since last night and not expected to be back up till tomorrow.


Been bad since yesterday, we are lucky that nearly all the power lines in the area are underground so no outages yet, hope yours is back on soon, stay safe


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Scap

OJK this evening.


----------



## Hickorynut

2001 Corps.....in a Stanwell








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Lee Apple


----------



## ebnash

Edward G Robinson in a Stanwell Nana Ivarsson design.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Barling


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Condor long cut in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Castello 4 square paneled pot,


----------



## boilerchillerman

Five o clock shadow in a Savinelli

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Peterson Elizabethan earlier.
Now I've got three coins of PS Luxury Bullseye Flake going.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## msmith1986

GH Dark Birds Eye in a 1936 Briarcraft Huntington rustic acorn. This was one of my restorations last winter. It's small but it smokes great and it's the oldest pipe in my collection.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece with sun and 60 'F










Rincon De La Pipa No. 1.


----------



## Fusion

First smoke in the new spigot is about half a bowl of Carter Hall


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline blast bulldog.


----------



## Scap

Balkan Sasieni


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Radice Silk Cut


----------



## ebnash

Granger from a gifted sample on another forum. Smoking in my Altinok Squashed Tomato Meer. 

Sitting under the awning of my garage porch next to my scrap redwood, while sipping black creamed tea. It’s a rare rainy day.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Scap

Finishing the evening with some Nightcap.


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in the same Altinok Meer. Again with creamed black tea and now with my trusty Mr Heater.


----------



## Piper

Next morning: cleaned the Castello cherrywood and repacked with Stonehenge. Didn't want to rattle around and wake the wife. Saturday, black coffee, tasty smoke, cozy fire, reading the paper, waiting for the sun to come up. Today, so far, life is good!


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Saturday, black coffee, tasty smoke, cozy fire, reading the paper, waiting for the sun to come up. Today, so far, life is good!


Amen to that, David! Hope the rest of your Saturday goes twice as nice!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I am watching the Max [2015] film.










After U.S. Marine Kyle Wincott is killed in Afghanistan, Max (which was injured in the incident) he refuses to leave Kyle's coffin at the funeral.

Benjamin Hartwell Chesdin Mixture.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with Vulcanite stem. Black tea and my trusty porch heater.


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog starts my Saturday, Bustelo coffee is its partner


----------



## Piper

Sipping some GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello bent egg. Second cup of Blue Bottle Giant Steps, this time via French press.


----------



## Scap

Mountains of Madness while I smoke some beef ribs.

1hr down. 5 more to go.


----------



## boilerchillerman

Briar fox in a GBD


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Stanwell 11 Trio


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Fusion

Dan London Blend 1000 from 2008 in a Pete XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye luxury Navy flake in a Brigham 23S. This pipe I use just for VA and Navy blends since new.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Sutliff Private Stock aged maduro cavendish in a Royal Meerschaum mini skull.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Since we can not seat in a Cafe we take our coffee in paper cups based on the ''take away" system, apparently the photo isn't from Christmas era is just because the owner had a stock of those.



















Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg.


----------



## ebnash

At work today, but not much going on. Nice to have the place to myself so I can smoke my pipe and not be bothered. 

EGR in a Stanwell 11 Amber with a cup of English Breakfast Tea.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Radice Rind on a chilly day in Vacaville


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 303 peaches and cream in a Brindisi billiard, which is my peach pipe since I got it the other year. Bam-Bam got a warm bath and health checkup so she's sitting next to me getting her feathers preened up nice.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg.


David, you have such an amazing pipe collection, but this one is just blowing me away. Former has such a rich history in Danish Pipe Making and this is one is an exquisite example of his work.

One day, I expect to log on and see you smoking an original Ivarsson!


----------



## Fusion

Arango Balkan Supreme in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## msmith1986

Captain Black original in a early-1950's George Yale Golden Thorne Rustic Root.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Operation Red Sea (2018), the Newspaper owner on that film was a pipe smoker.










Briar Patch Swiss Chocolate.


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in a bent MM General


----------



## ebnash

1/2 Bowl of KBV Burlier Morning Pipe in a Stanwell Ivarsson


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Radice Volcano


----------



## msmith1986

Watching Of Mice and Men (1992) and smoking Drucquer & Sons: The Devil's Own in a 1970's Butz Choquin Roquebrune 1710.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut

BB Shermans March in a Country Gent...fixin to grab a cup o joe








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Barling


----------



## Scap

Big bowl of DaVinci


----------



## msmith1986

Now watching Robin Hood (2018) and smoking Esoterica Margate in an early-50's first patent Grabow Viking. Paired with cranberry juice.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline 1982 dublin.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

HH Mature Va in a Big Ben billiard. 🙂


----------



## Piper

smokinmojo-cl said:


> HH Mature Va in a Big Ben billiard. &#128578;


Welcome to the forum.:vs_cool: You and I joined about the same time. If you're inclined, tell us a little about yourself on the Pipe Puffers Introduction Forum.


----------



## cory1984

smokinmojo-cl said:


> HH Mature Va in a Big Ben billiard. &#128578;


 Hey! Who are you!? :boink:

:grin2:


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Country Gent and Tetley tea to start my day


----------



## boilerchillerman

Opening Night in one of my Stanwell 's


----------



## ebnash

Granger as a 1st smoke in a new Stanwell 32. Performing flawlessly.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Comoy's Buldog


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

2008 Christmas Cheer in a Lorenzo billiard. 🙂


----------



## cory1984

Doesn't snow here in the valley very often so I'm outside enjoying it! Scotty's Trout Stream in a Roma natural dublin churchwarden.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Scap

Westminster, had to pop a tin to try it since I got the alert it was on sale.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## msmith1986

Watching Batman (1989) and smoking Esoterica Pembroke in a 1959 Dunhill Tanshell 60 group 4. Folgers Black Silk to drink.
Ripley is sitting beside/behind me by the door. She seems content with being away from the boys for a little while.














Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a smooth straight Rossi Vittoria


----------



## CrustyCat

Having some Luxury Navy Flake in my Starfire with a Sam Adams.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## ebnash

Another bowl of Granger in the Stanwell 32 dog. This might be my best smoking pipe. Also happens to be the least expensive briar pipe I’ve owned....


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Derby Club Aromatic in a MM Country Gent. 🙂


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Another bowl of Granger in the Stanwell 32 dog. This might be my best smoking pipe. Also happens to be the least expensive briar pipe I've owned....


Looks like you did a great job with the finish on it Erik :thumb:


----------



## Fusion

War horse green in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Fusion

Grasmere Flake in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Another bowl of Granger in the Stanwell 32 dog. This might be my best smoking pipe. Also happens to be the least expensive briar pipe I've owned....


Going to start rubbing my pipes with coconut oil!:wink2:


----------



## Hickorynut

Piper said:


> Going to start rubbing my pipes with coconut oil!:wink2:


Sexy talk!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Going to start rubbing my pipes with coconut oil!:wink2:


Ha ha. For the folks that don't get the reference, this could go bad. Please don't start coating your pipes in coconut oil. Lol


----------



## boilerchillerman

GL Pease Union Square in a Brian Kalnitz handmade


----------



## CrustyCat

Having some Amphora in my Starfire with a Sam Adams.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Barling


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a Stanwell Nanna Ivarsson design with Grapefruit Sparkling Water


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## Fusion

Second bowl in the Pete System 302 Spigot is PS LNF with a CH kindling layer on top


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunny root dublin.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Sutliff Ready Rubbed in a Custombilt billiard. 🙂


----------



## ebnash

Granger in a Stanwell 32 Coconut


----------



## zcziggy

boilerchillerman said:


> GL Pease Union Square in a Brian Kalnitz handmade


interesting background on that pic...what is it?

:focus:


----------



## boilerchillerman

zcziggy said:


> interesting background on that pic...what is it?
> 
> :focus:


It's an old clean out on an incinerator. I crack the hood an can sneak a smoke.


----------



## zcziggy

boilerchillerman said:


> zcziggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting background on that pic...what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an old clean out on an incinerator. I crack the hood an can sneak a smoke.
Click to expand...

When there is a will...there is a way


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Savinelli Doblone d' Oro in a Radice Billiard


----------



## msmith1986

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Morgan Bones Poker








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Stonehenge in a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a birth year Dunhill Canadian


----------



## ebnash

Some sun poking through the storm today while I smoke a bowl of MacB Burley London Blend in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with Vulcanite Stem.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## ebnash

GLP Jack Knife Plug in a Frank Thunder Poker Puff POTY ‘19


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGarux in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D OJK in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## ebnash

A short bowl of Levant in my Falcon is a fresh reminder that I can’t tolerate Latakia. Nice creaminess in the smoke, but everything else is an assault, lol.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> A short bowl of Levant in my Falcon is a fresh reminder that I can't tolerate Latakia. Nice creaminess in the smoke, but everything else is an assault, lol.


Levant is probably the most Latakia forward blend i have tried, i do like it but only on occasionally, the D&S Trafalgar is much less so


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Levant is probably the most Latakia forward blend i have tried, i do like it but only on occasionally, the D&S Trafalgar is much less so


Not sure why I tried it again? I smoke EGR on the regular and that is limit of how much Latakia I enjoy and that's mostly because of how much I like the other components in the blend.


----------



## Piper

Solani VF 633 in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## Fusion

Bobs Chocolate Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Burley Flake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

SV Peach in a MM Legend with the olive stem I made for fun last spring.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rowan Atkinson as "Maigret".










Michael Apitz White Blend.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in a bent MM General


----------



## ebnash

1 1/2 coins of Luxury Bullseye Flake in my Altinok Squashed Tomato after a big Mountain Bike ride this morning.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burley London Blend in my Coconut Oil Edition Stanwell 32 😉

Black Tea to wet my whistle.


----------



## Fusion

Bosun Plug in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## cory1984

Out on the porch in the dark &#128064; with some HGL in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## msmith1986

50/50 VA-Bur blend in my stack.








Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Peterson's University Flake in a Former egg (no bacon). Blue Bottle Bella Donovan black and the NYT online. Most of the news is not actually fit to print but such are the times we live in...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain's Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Brunello Flake in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Barling


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Guard is watching for any ''enemy signs" to inform me










Mac Baren Vanilla Choice.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Watch City Slices in a Pipa Croci. 🙂


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Neerup


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Pete Squire


----------



## ebnash

2011 MacBaren Norwood in a Stanwell 32

1st time smoking this blend and its pretty muted and burning a little hot. Although it’s fresh off a tin pop, it might need I little rehydrating. I’ll try adding some moisture to a couple bowls worth and give it another go in a few days.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Porsche streamlined apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Burley London Blend in a bent Aldo Veloni. 🙂


----------



## Hickorynut

Danish Export..Peterson Derry and Iron Bean Cast Iron








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Dunhill birth year Canadian


----------



## Fusion

Robert McConnel Scottish Cake in a Barling


----------



## ebnash

2nd bowl of MacBaren Norwood after a little overnight hydration spa. Although this isn’t really a viable replacement for Burley London Blend, I’m going to buy every 3.5 ounce tin this guy has in his cellar. Such a great old timey sweet spiciness that gets better and better the further down you go into the bowl. I think he’s got 9 tins he’s willing to sell and that should keep me busy for a very long time. Plus, it’s all from 2011 so it’s nice and mature.


----------



## Fusion

Bosun Plug in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Nording Freehand,


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## 315jessie

Corn cob pipe and button nose

Chris Morgan stubby









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

SG St James Flake in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni from 2009 in a Neerup


----------



## ebnash

Smoking my last 1/2 Flake of 2013 Stonehaven, from a generous sample sent by @OneStrangeOne a couple years ago. Been chasing this tobacco for 3 years, and I refuse to pay the secondary market ransom.

One day, my name will be on the top of the waiting list...


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## msmith1986

Merde de Cheval in a vintage Jean LaCroix billiard. I didn't feel like rolling cigars tonight, my back and leg are killing me.








Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706

Purple cow in the MM yesterday.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Vanilla Roll Cake in a Peterson System Spigot


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Watch City Old Black Magic in a BC bulldog. 🙂


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a Stanwell 11 Amber


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## ebnash

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with vulcanite stem.


----------



## Scap

Westminster.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with vulcanite stem.


Erik, how do you like the new lighter?


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> ebnash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian with vulcanite stem.
> 
> 
> 
> Erik, how do you like the new lighter?
Click to expand...

David,
It is a very nice lighter and seems to fire every time, if your indoors or it's dead calm. I used this lighter for 2 bowls this afternoon/evening and we had some breeze. I struggled a bit to get it to light in those conditions. I think it would make a fine indoor lighter.

But if wind were never an issue, I'd still prefer the Old Boy or Laurel over this lighter as you are required to hold the button down while lighting and the flame can be very close to your fingers.

The flint lighters, once struck, can be held in any hand/finger position.

I've already owned and used used many different pipe lighters, including ST Duponts and Dunhills. For me, my absolute favorite is the IM Corona Laurel, which seems to be a replacement for the discontinued Magie. It's pretty close between Old Boy and Laurel, but I prefer the elegance of the Laurel. I'll always keep my Old Boy, but I've decided now that I'd like to have a couple more Laurels in place of all my other soft flame lighters.

I really like the feel and operation of the Pipemaster, but since I rarely have the option of smoking indoors (especially now with COVID) it will probably end up in my pipe accessory box or maybe I'll end up gifting it to someone at some point???

If I had my choice of any lighter, it would be an IM Corona Magie, but they seem to be unattainable, even on the secondary market. A fellow piper at the cigar lounge once let me use his for the night when I was caught without a replacement flint for my Old Boy. I fell in love with that lighter and searched for a long time to find one and then decided to try the Laurel. It's a fantastic lighter, as well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@ebnash hey Erik SP has the London Blend back in stock.


----------



## ebnash

Thanks Nathan. I just got a message from another piper on Pipes Magazine, as well.


----------



## Piper

Erik @ebnash, I had never heard of the IM Corona Magie or Laurel. Now I'm curious...


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a smooth straight billiard


----------



## Fusion

Wcc Simply Red in a Lee Apple


----------



## ebnash

Enjoying one of my favorites, MB Burley London Blend in a Stanwell 11 Trio, before I venture up on the roof of both the house and the garage with a Leaf Blower. 

Good news is that the storms have passed and left blue skies, but I’ve read that our part of California has no rain expected for the rest of the year.


----------



## Piper

One coin of Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Erik @ebnash, I had never heard of the IM Corona Magie or Laurel. Now I'm curious...


Ha ha, you're welcome. 
#enabling


----------



## Fusion

SG 1792 Flake in a Maddis


----------



## bearinvt

No phone so no pic. Dunhill Durbar in am MM. MMMM good!


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## ebnash

Granger in a Stanwell Bulldog watching Alias and drinking creamed black tea.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Porsche apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Fusion

CH in a MM Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cory1984

CB White in a bent MM General


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Watching the Operation Mekong [2016] based on a real story, the 2011 Mekong River massacre. The governments of Thailand, Laos, Myanmar and China launch a joint task force to apprehend the criminals.










while smoking Pfeifen Huber Labyrinth Mixture.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Comoy's bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co CCP in a Peterson Aran 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Original Choice in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Vanilla Roll Cake in a Frank Thunder Poker, not an aro lover but this in a great smoke and smells wonderful


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill ring grain billiard.


----------



## RasherRoll

Some Eastfarthing in my new-to-me Peterson. First time trying a p-lip. Harder to clench, but didn’t mind the way it smoked.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

Peterson's University Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## cory1984

Lane LL-7 in a polished MM Morgan


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## ebnash

After a hectic morning at work, I can sit out in the sun and enjoy a bowl of EGR in a Stanwell Ivarsson Design.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Fusion

Jack Knife Plug in a Radice


----------



## ebnash

2011 MB Norwood in my Stanwell 32. I stripped the finish of coconut oil to try out my new micro-mesh sanding pads. After running from 4500-12000, reapplied the coconut oil. Looking pretty sharp, now. I’ll let the oil soak in after a heat up smoke for a few days and then put a couple coats of paragon on it. Pretty happy with this experiment on a cheap pipe, that turned out to be a great smoker. 

Also did some research and found that 100% coconut oil/unscented, is extremely resistant to going rancid. Gets used on butcher blocks by many.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## boilerchillerman

Viprati in a Savinelli Lumberman


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Castello 4 square paneled pot


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

Bosun Plug in the Falcon


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Medallions in a Radice Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

It's been a crazy day so far, I've got 7 proposals due now, their done I just need to type em up 2-3 hrs maybe but I had 3 more land in the 2hrs
Burley Flake #5 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scap

Westminster.
This little tin sure does please.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Stanwell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## boilerchillerman

GL Pease Union Square in a Brian Kalnitz handmade


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Radice Silk Cut


----------



## Fusion

A first smoke of my new cob, Carter Hall


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> A first smoke of my new cob, Carter Hall


Boy Cobs have sure changed a lot.
Since the days of cutting class.
And smoking weed out of them. :vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Boy Cobs have sure changed a lot.
> Since the days of cutting class.
> And smoking weed out of them. :vs_laugh:


Hmm, never tried a cob, we used to use brass fittings.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Watch City Slices in a basket bulldog. 🙂


----------



## zcziggy

OneStrangeOne said:


> Hmm, never tried a cob, we used to use brass fittings.


Wait....what was wrong with your school's bible pages? :serious:


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> TonyBrooklyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy Cobs have sure changed a lot.
> Since the days of cutting class.
> And smoking weed out of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, never tried a cob, we used to use brass fittings.
Click to expand...

Ha ha. As a kid, I used to build pipes out of brass fittings from parts in the garage and steal screens from the faucet to smoke tobacco from my parents cigarette butts. This was before I realized that they smoked so much that they would never notice missing packs from the open cartons in the freezer


----------



## ebnash

Granger in a recently acquired estate pipe. Denmark made Stanwell 25 Danish Star with Vulcanite stem. Looking to be a great smoker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake 633 in a Castello greatline 1982 cherrywood.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

https://www.aoc.gov/explore-capitol-campus/art/constantino-brumidi

What the above article does not say (maybe they..''forgot" it) is that the real name of the artist is Constantinos Broumides and was a Greek, his family left Greece (Peloponnesus) at 1770 to survive due to the prosecutions of the ottomans on the innocent villages population. His tomb remained virtually unknown until 1952, when he was found in Glenwood Cemetery, Washington, and on the plaque he was referred to as an "Italian refugee". It took the perseverance of Myrtle Murdoch, a guide at the Capitol who searched for information about Broumidis fascinated by his work and wrote his biography, so that everyone would know the "Greek Michael-Angelos of the Capitol" which received the Congressional Gold Medal posthumously.

I am raising a Brebbia with Clan Aromatic for the memory of Ms Myrtle Murdoch.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a Radice


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Norwood in a Stanwell Bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Trafalgar in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

Peterson's Perfect Plug in a Dunhill amber root.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Fusion

221b Baker St in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Captain Black mixed with Peterson Nightcap in a bent MM General


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon to start my smoking day


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren Burey London Blend in my new Morgan Bones Bent Dog. No pictures as I went on a walk and forgot my phone. This pipe performed flawlessly. 2 lights and it smoked to a pile of ash. Pretty impressive for a $40 pipe.


----------



## Fusion

Some 2015 Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## ebnash

EGR in an early Stanwell 86. 1st smoke after chasing a Lakeland Demon for way too long. Purposely chose EGR as it is a very light delicate blend. Ramped it up pretty hard and only the faintest hint of rose vomit. 

I’ll now run some Five Brothers Burley shag through it and I think it will be fine. Smoking surprisingly good for having the worst drilling I’ve ever seen. 

I really do like the look and feel of this smoker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## bearinvt

Fusion said:


> Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon to start my smoking day


After seeing that Falcon enough times I had to check them out. I like that interchangeable concept. There seem to be a lot of bowls available but the stems are out of stock everywhere I've looked so far. I ain't giving up yet.


----------



## ebnash

Well, this is officially 1st smoke day. Another 1st smoke in a new pipe. Haunted Bookshop in a Ropp Squat Dog with Horn stem. Today is 3/3 great first smokes.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## cory1984

2nd bowl of Peterson Nightcap in a smooth straight apple with saddle stem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Bailey's front porch in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Fusion

Robert McConell Scottish Cake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Wheels Up

Giving this a shot for the first time. Ashton Winding Road in a Missouri Corn Cob.

Having a little trouble keeping it lit. Probably user error. I have no idea what I'm doing with a pipe, but I'm going to have fun trying it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wheels Up said:


> Giving this a shot for the first time. Ashton Winding Road in a Missouri Corn Cob.
> 
> Having a little trouble keeping it lit. Probably user error. I have no idea what I'm doing with a pipe, but I'm going to have fun trying it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It takes a fair amount of practice to get the hang of most aromatic's, maybe try drying it under an incandescent light for 30-60 minutes, smoke it as slow as possible, you want to just barely keep it lit. Don't worry about it when it goes out. When you light it just barely brush the flame across the top of the bowl, you don't want a big ember.
I can put together a small sampler of non aro's for you if you want.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot 







This pipe was probably one of my better deals, I think I paid $55 and it came with a pound of Lane's Crown Achievement tobacco. After I hab smoked it for maybe a month I decided that it burned so well that it was worthwhile to get another one, when I went back and looked they had marked em up to $120 I was still pretty new and wasn't sure I wanted to spend that much on a pipe so I held off, about a year later they marked down the last 6 they had and I was able to get the Dublin for $70 they both smoke incredible.


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in a bent MM Diplomat


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot
> View attachment 296704
> 
> This pipe was probably one of my better deals, I think I paid $55 and it came with a pound of Lane's Crown Achievement tobacco. After I hab smoked it for maybe a month I decided that it burned so well that it was worthwhile to get another one, when I went back and looked they had marked em up to $120 I was still pretty new and wasn't sure I wanted to spend that much on a pipe so I held off, about a year later they marked down the last 6 they had and I was able to get the Dublin for $70 they both smoke incredible.


Nathan, I admire your patience! Certainly worth the wait!:vs_cool:


----------



## MattT

Sometimes, you just need to mull things over with a pipe. Not going to say what's in it, because sometimes that's not the point. Just needed a break from life for a minute, and this is my escape.








Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Levant in a Birth year Dunhill Canadian


----------



## ebnash

Loaded my biggest pipe with Haunted Bookshop. Frank Thunder Rhodesian. 

Sitting out on my garage porch watching Alias and keeping warm with a propane heater.


----------



## Wheels Up

OneStrangeOne said:


> It takes a fair amount of practice to get the hang of most aromatic's, maybe try drying it under an incandescent light for 30-60 minutes, smoke it as slow as possible, you want to just barely keep it lit. Don't worry about it when it goes out. When you light it just barely brush the flame across the top of the bowl, you don't want a big ember.
> 
> I can put together a small sampler of non aro's for you if you want.


Thanks for the drying tip. I'm certain the problems I'm seeing are 100% user error; I'll figure it out eventually.

I'm only vaguely aware of what an aromatic is, so I'd be thrilled to take your advice on things to try.

It seems like the tobacco was a lot more "mushy" than what I'm used to feeling in cigars. Are pipe tobacco tins usually delivered a bit wet, necessitating a rest period to bring down the RH like cigars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> It takes a fair amount of practice to get the hang of most aromatic's, maybe try drying it under an incandescent light for 30-60 minutes, smoke it as slow as possible, you want to just barely keep it lit. Don't worry about it when it goes out. When you light it just barely brush the flame across the top of the bowl, you don't want a big ember.
> I can put together a small sampler of non aro's for you if you want.


 @Wheels Up
Do take Nathan up on his offer. He has hammered me a couple times with a "few" samples. You will not be sorry, other than the fact that it will promptly send you down a deep hole, of which you will never find the rabbit. Nathan tends to send out stuff with some age on it, as well, so another benefit for you.

I've been piping for a few years now and I still rarely have bowls that stay lit for long periods. I'm more concerned with not overheating the tobacco and getting the best flavors and smells out of it. There are no rules that say it has to burn down to pure ash, but when it does, it's a real treat and flavors just get better and deeper. Hoping you'll become a regular over here. We can always use another man on our team.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wheels Up said:


> Thanks for the drying tip. I'm certain the problems I'm seeing are 100% user error; I'll figure it out eventually.
> 
> I'm only vaguely aware of what an aromatic is, so I'd be thrilled to take your advice on things to try.
> 
> It seems like the tobacco was a lot more "mushy" than what I'm used to feeling in cigars. Are pipe tobacco tins usually delivered a bit wet, necessitating a rest period to bring down the RH like cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Most tobacco is tined at whatever moisture levels the blender deems best for storage which most of the time is a bit wet to smoke. A lot of the aromatics use a PG solution as part of the casing, it helps keep the added flavors from evaporating. Non aro's are closer to cigars in that the blender uses different types of tobacco to create a flavor profile. I only dry out a bowl at a time or maybe a pouch worth to take with me for the day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## Fusion

Wheels Up said:


> Thanks for the drying tip. I'm certain the problems I'm seeing are 100% user error; I'll figure it out eventually.
> 
> I'm only vaguely aware of what an aromatic is, so I'd be thrilled to take your advice on things to try.
> 
> It seems like the tobacco was a lot more "mushy" than what I'm used to feeling in cigars. Are pipe tobacco tins usually delivered a bit wet, necessitating a rest period to bring down the RH like cigars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I cant add much to what the others have said, im pretty new to this myself but i will pass on to you what i found out real quick when i fist started.
Aromatics and straight Virginias burn the hell out of your tongue if your not careful and being a noob i wasnt careful, im very careful with them now but still get burned now and then, i would stay away from them until you get used to your pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## ebnash

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot
> View attachment 296704
> 
> This pipe was probably one of my better deals, I think I paid $55 and it came with a pound of Lane's Crown Achievement tobacco. After I hab smoked it for maybe a month I decided that it burned so well that it was worthwhile to get another one, when I went back and looked they had marked em up to $120 I was still pretty new and wasn't sure I wanted to spend that much on a pipe so I held off, about a year later they marked down the last 6 they had and I was able to get the Dublin for $70 they both smoke incredible.


Nathan, I've said this before a couple years ago, but I really do love the shape of that pipe. I remember asking where I could find one and was quite disappointed to hear it was a limited series. I admire it every time you post it!


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap out in the ice with a straight Rossi Vittoria


----------



## ukbob

Starting the day with a bowl of 3 Nuns in a slightly bent Falcon (apple bowl).


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking scene from "The Cornish Mystery" of Agatha Christie's Poirot.










Hearth and Home Louisiana Red.


----------



## Piper

@Wheels Up have a look at the thread Pipe Smoking Tips for Cigar People. Lots of good information there. Hope you'll keep us updated on your pipe journey.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin with kimberlite floc.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured virginia in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Wheels Up

Piper said:


> @Wheels Up have a look at the thread Pipe Smoking Tips for Cigar People. Lots of good information there. Hope you'll keep us updated on your pipe journey.


Thank you! I gave that a read and found it helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wheels Up

Ashton Artisan's Blend. Virginia, Turkish, Latakia, and Perique.

I'm still working on my technique (clearly) and I'll keep revisiting this as I sort out my burn issues. I tried the drying-under-light tip and I think it helped a bit.

I think I liked the Winding Road a bit more, but I've got plenty of both to go back and forth on for a while as I figure this out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fusion

2010 Balkan Sasieni in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in an oil cured, twin bore Radice Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## ebnash

Quiet morning at work...

MacBaren Burley London Blend in Morgan Bones Bent Dog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin, 21* and dropping &#128561;


----------



## Fusion

Vanilla Roll Cake in a Pete Xmas XL90


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr aged virginia in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a Stanwell 11 Trio

Slow work means more piping!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Happy Valentines Day to all the pipe smokers wives!










Mac Baren Dark Twist.


----------



## Fusion

Pegasus in a Modded Cob


----------



## ebnash

Granger in a Stanwell 32


----------



## Fusion

Levant in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## ebnash

1st crack at Five Brothers Burley in my little Stanwell 86. 

This tobacco has a reputation for being very strong and absolutely untouched with any toppings or additives. Out of the pouch, it is super long fine shag. It’s almost like pulling steel wool apart in order to get a bowls worth. 

The pouch note is very strange to me. Although I get that super fresh black tea like freshness, it also has a pungent note of celery to me. Like dried celery in a spice jar. 

I bought this tobacco specifically for running through my estate pipes that have either ghosting or just funk from being old. It is very easy to light, as you can imagine with a super fine wool like texture. It has that super clean fresh pure tobacco flavor and smell. It leaves a strong black tea flavor coating in my mouth. It tempts me to take an inhale bringing back my memories of smoking cigarettes, but this was a mistake. I haven’t purposely inhaled in many years and gives me a sharp punch in the lungs. The exhale is that sweet tobacco goodness that we all used to look for in the first drag of a cig in the morning. Alas, it will be my last attempt at inhaling because I’m not looking for that. 

As for strength, it lives up to its reputation. I have a naturally highish resistance to nicotine, but after a 1/3 of a bowl, I’m feeling the buzz and it’s not going away any time soon. Strong enough to have put the pipe down and walk away at around the half bowl mark, which comes pretty quick. If you want this tobacco to give you a long smoke, you need to pack it tight and fasten your seatbelt. 

The nicotine hit withstanding, I really like the flavor of this leaf. Super fresh and a pure and leaves a clean taste in my mouth. I will have to be careful with this stuff and only smoke it periodically or I’m afraid it will build my tolerance and craving for nicotine very quickly. 

I’m a burley lover so its not a huge surprise how much I like this. I have some pouches of Ken Byron Ventures Burley and Burlier Morning pipe that are way too aromatic for me and I will be using this to build up some stoutness to those blends.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D OJK in a Tinsky Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Peterson Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a Carolina Gent,


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> 1st crack at Five Brothers Burley in my little Stanwell 86.
> 
> This tobacco has a reputation for being very strong and absolutely untouched with any toppings or additives. Out of the pouch, it is super long fine shag. It's almost like pulling steel wool apart in order to get a bowls worth.
> 
> The pouch note is very strange to me. Although I get that super fresh black tea like freshness, it also has a pungent note of celery to me. Like dried celery in a spice jar.
> 
> I bought this tobacco specifically for running through my estate pipes that have either ghosting or just funk from being old. It is very easy to light, as you can imagine with a super fine wool like texture. It has that super clean fresh pure tobacco flavor and smell. It leaves a strong black tea flavor coating in my mouth. It tempts me to take an inhale bringing back my memories of smoking cigarettes, but this was a mistake. I haven't purposely inhaled in many years and gives me a sharp punch in the lungs. The exhale is that sweet tobacco goodness that we all used to look for in the first drag of a cig in the morning. Alas, it will be my last attempt at inhaling because I'm not looking for that.
> 
> As for strength, it lives up to its reputation. I have a naturally highish resistance to nicotine, but after a 1/3 of a bowl, I'm feeling the buzz and it's not going away any time soon. Strong enough to have put the pipe down and walk away at around the half bowl mark, which comes pretty quick. If you want this tobacco to give you a long smoke, you need to pack it tight and fasten your seatbelt.
> 
> The nicotine hit withstanding, I really like the flavor of this leaf. Super fresh and a pure and leaves a clean taste in my mouth. I will have to be careful with this stuff and only smoke it periodically or I'm afraid it will build my tolerance and craving for nicotine very quickly.
> 
> I'm a burley lover so its not a huge surprise how much I like this. I have some pouches of Ken Byron Ventures Burley and Burlier Morning pipe that are way too aromatic for me and I will be using this to build up some stoutness to those blends.


This blend sounds close in consistency and makeup to the semois burleys from Tabac Manil. Quite intriguing.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Vanilla Roll Cake in a Old Vic billiard. 🙂


----------



## Fusion

smokinmojo-cl said:


> Vanilla Roll Cake in a Old Vic billiard. &#128578;


That tobacco is quickly becoming a Fav of mine, not normally a aro smoker but i do like it, just ordered another 2 tins


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr aged virginia in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co curly cut deluxe in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

An early (for me) bowl of Warhorse Green in a Maddis


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> This blend sounds close in consistency and makeup to the semois burleys from Tabac Manil. Quite intriguing.


Well, I would have to agree since I posted this mini review on another pipe forum and multiple responders mentioned that Five Brothers is like the American version of Semois.


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Peterson University Flake in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


A tobacco i do like but it makes my head spin, the N in it is a little too much for me


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a Stanwell 11 Trio


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The view from my balcony










the benches were ''occupied"










so i had to smoke inside the house, Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12.


----------



## Fusion

Vanilla Roll Cake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## kw202

Weather finally broke enough for me to get in a bowl. I just had GH Burley & Bright in my Butz-Choquin Mirage. Isn't it a beauty?


----------



## Fusion

Astley's #44 in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Wheels Up

R&D with Winding Road.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D OJK in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> A tobacco i do like but it makes my head spin, the N in it is a little too much for me


I'm having trouble remembering whether U Flake gave me a nic hit. 
I guess that means it did!:smile2: One thing I know is that I'm a relative lightweight when it comes to nicotine.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cumberland in a Dunhill bruyere pot.


----------



## Piper

kw202 said:


> Weather finally broke enough for me to get in a bowl. I just had GH Burley & Bright in my Butz-Choquin Mirage. Isn't it a beauty?


Very pretty indeed! Enjoy!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Heisenberg Dublin,


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> That tobacco is quickly becoming a Fav of mine, not normally a aro smoker but i do like it, just ordered another 2 tins


Colin, have you happened to try Vanilla Flake, by MacBaren? I'm only curious because I have an unopened tin sitting in the Cooler. I'm not really much of an aro smoker, myself, but had read that the Vanilla Flake did not smoke much like and aromatic. I think it's been sitting in there for a couple years now...

Maybe we'll have to send each other some of each to try...

Think I'll pop this tin this weekend and give it a whirl. I do really like vanilla anything and this sounds good to go with morning coffee or black tea.


----------



## Fusion

ebnash said:


> Colin, have you happened to try Vanilla Flake, by MacBaren? I'm only curious because I have an unopened tin sitting in the Cooler. I'm not really much of an aro smoker, myself, but had read that the Vanilla Flake did not smoke much like and aromatic. I think it's been sitting in there for a couple years now...
> 
> Maybe we'll have to send each other some of each to try...
> 
> Think I'll pop this tin this weekend and give it a whirl. I do really like vanilla anything and this sounds good to go with morning coffee or black tea.


I have not Erik, yea give yours a try and we can do an exchange anytime, my new tins arrive today


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

HH Mature Virginia in a Grabow freehand. 🙂


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin. Such a good tobacco!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

KBV Jupiter Slices in a Stanwell Flame Grain Billiard


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop 







Wish I could like posts through mobile, I'll get you guys when I get back on the computer!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D/Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Castello collection 55 pot.


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin. Such a good tobacco!


I have a tin that has been in my cooler for a couple years and after I finish my last few flakes Dunhill and Capstan, I plan to open it.


----------



## ebnash

Capstan Gold (a gift sample from @Olecharlie ) in a Stanwell 32.

We are currently having our quarterly all hands meeting at work and they track attendance through Microsoft Teams.

So I logged into the 1 hour meeting and then walked out to the patio to enjoy a pipe &#128514;


----------



## Hickorynut

KBV *** in muh' Falcon








Unknown why it filtered Burley Morning Pipe and shows ***?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash

Hickorynut said:


> KBV *** in muh' Falcon
> View attachment 297088
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Twisted, as usual. Lol


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren London Blend in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop as a 1st smoke in the Comoy’s Guildhall Dublin. Looks to be a fine smoker!


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's cask No4 in a 1950's Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Country Gent


----------



## ebnash

Popped a tin of MacBaren Vanilla Flake last night and let it sit till this morning. So far, this has been very pleasant and not what I remember of previously smoked sweet aromatics. This will be something kept around for occasional smokes if something different. 

One flake rubbed out and smoking in my Frank Thunder Poker.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Vanilla Roll Cake in a Pete 302 System Spigot


----------



## ebnash

2017 Dunhill Flake in a Dunhill 4117. 1st smoke in this new pipe.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Scap

Hid out in the garage in front of the infrared heater and had a bowl of Westminster.

This tin experiment has been interesting as the moisture in the car food tin keeps dropping I can tell the flavor is changing some. 

Looking forward to seeing what another blend will taste like after smoking this one exclusively until it's empty.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Starting off with some LL-7 in a MM Morgan. Happy IPSD everyone!


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## ebnash

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a GBD New Standard Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy IPSD! Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

Lot of nice bulldogs being shown today! Smoking Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a Stanwell 11. Seems to be the blend I typically reach for when I get a chance to smoke in the morning time.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## cory1984

C&D Awakened Elder in a crown manola scoop


----------



## Fusion

HD Directors cut in a Radice


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Some crispy Solani Silver Flake in a Stanwell Flame grain Freehand


----------



## Piper

Peterson Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Dunhill prince.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg. (Still an egg really...):wink2:


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## ebnash

Burley London Blend in a Morgan Bones


----------



## Piper

Potlatch in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

EGR in the Black modded Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D OJK in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in the same Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










J.M Boswell Vanilla Cream.


----------



## ebnash

EGR in a Stanwell Ivarsson Design


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D OJK in an Il Duca Apple
> View attachment 297400





ebnash said:


> EGR in a Stanwell Ivarsson Design





Fusion said:


> HU Dockworker in a Cellini Bulldog


Nice looking pipes guys! :vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Vanilla Flake in a Pete Xmas XL90
This sample was sent to me by Erik @*ebnash* after i posted i was enjoying the MB Vanilla Roll Cake
I was expecting a very similar blend and just a different cut but that was not the case, the smell of vanilla from the flake is very muted compared to the roll cake both in the package and when lit, same ingredients but quite different, the vanilla taste and smell is stronger and lasts longer in the roll cake but is not overpowerering. To me the roll cake is a tad stronger and a lot smother than the flake though i did still enjoy it.
Thank you Erik for the sample and i will be sending out a sample of the roll cake in the next few days.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

KBV Burley Morning Pipe in a Custombilt billiard. 🙂


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake 633 in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a bent MM General


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Chenet's Cake in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a No Name Pot


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


Damn that's a Purdy Pipe!:grin2:


----------



## ebnash

Granger in a Stanwell 32


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice oil cured twin bore


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A.C "Poirot'' pipe smoking scenes.



















DTM Milonga.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in Former egg.


----------



## ebnash

Prepping some EGR to be smoked in a Stanwell 11 Trio


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a group 3 Dunhill root bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Condor Long Cut in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in the new Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## cory1984

C&D Awakened Elder in a smooth straight Rossi Vittoria billiard


----------



## Fusion

Astleys #44 in a Dunhill birth year Canadian


----------



## ebnash

Smoking Haunted Bookshop in my new 1950 Dunhill Bulldog. Haunted Bookshop is pretty much my Desert Island Smoke and always perfect for a maiden voyage as it seems to be great in every pipe I own.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Vanilla Roll Cake in a Grabow freehand. 🙂


----------



## ebnash

Silem's Councilor 1695 Flake in a Guildhall Dublin. This tin of VaPer was gifted to me by @Fusion back in 2019 when he coordinated the Puff POTY. He sent everyone a tin of tobacco when he shipped out our pipes.

I remember really enjoying this smoke when I 1st received it and then took a hiatus from piping and Va blends when I started up again. This is a still a really great smoke for me and I thank you again, brother!


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in a bent MM General


----------



## bearinvt

Solani aged Burley flake in my new Falcon. Both courtesy of @ebnash. Thanks bro!


----------



## Scap

One month ago, today, I opened a tin of Westminster.
Today, I just dumped the very last of the powder into my baby Rossi.

I'm a 2oz a month smoker in the winter, it appears.

Another aspect of my experiment was to see if I still enjoyed the same blend ever time I smoked a bowl for the duration of the tin. I have to say, that while I am ok with the last bowl of Westminster, I'm glad it's my last bowl. Now that the experience is over, I can't wait to smoke something different and see how I like it (or don't like it).


----------



## Scap

Just lit a bowl of super crispy ecsudo navy deluxe.
Burning a bit hot, but damn tasty. Strong grass/ hay flavor.


----------



## ebnash

MB Burley London Blend in a GBD Dog


----------



## ebnash

Scap said:


> Just lit a bowl of super crispy ecsudo navy deluxe.
> Burning a bit hot, but damn tasty. Strong grass/ hay flavor.


You know you can rehydrate pipe tobacco pretty much overnight?


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former Danish egg. Shot with a flash makes it look more orange/red than it is.


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Dublin,


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Radice Volcano


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Wolgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Scap

Couple bowls of Bayou Morning last night in a MM Mark Twain Cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece










while the Guard is watching for possible ''enemy signs" form the guys which want to give me a fine of 300 euro (or 363 $) for this










i am enjoying Mac Baren Vanilla Choice and a double espresso.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Wolgang Becker wasp.


----------



## ebnash

MacBaren London Blend...Last half-bowl from my current open tin in a Stanwell 25 Danish Star Freehand.


----------



## ebnash

Last bowl from a generous sample of Granger in a Morgan Bones Bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Wcc RouxGaroux in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Scap

Pure deliciousness.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

PS Cube Cut in a Kaywoodie Canadian. 🙂


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## cory1984

Decided to try out some Five Brothers in a smooth straight billiard last night. I was surprised by how much I liked this!

@*ebnash* I agree with your assessment that this has a celery/spice rack type smell to it. I would take it a step further and say there's a dried jalapeño spicy note there too, but I wouldn't call it peppery.

This being such a straight forward burley tobacco I expected more of a cigarette smell and after taste. Much to my surprise I didn't get this at all, it has a great deep and rich tobacco flavor.

There is a good amount of nicotine strength there, I didn't finish the bowl and I slept like a baby. However, I didn't find the strength debilitating, just really nice and relaxing. I'll be ordering more!


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Mac Baren Vanilla Roll Cake in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy. Tried to stuff 2 coins in the bowl that really only accommodates 1 1/2. Had to dump some ash and loosen the nest. Smoking great now.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Spiced Rum in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Scap

Charing Cross in a cob.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill amber root prince. Watching recent version of All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a bent Crown


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline 1982 cherrywood.


----------



## ebnash

Found some Sir Walter Raleigh in my work stash and I haven’t smoked that for a while. 

Getting ready to head out to the patio and have a peaceful smoke...


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## ebnash

Fusion said:


> Marlin Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


Such a great tobacco! I have a 100G tin that I want to let sit for a few years. That reminds me that I need to go look at that date and see how close I'm getting.


----------



## Fusion

PA in my modded Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## Fusion

Wcc Simply Red in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Burley London Blend in a Stanwell Golden. 🙂


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Captain Black white in a bent MM General


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran,


----------



## cory1984

Another Bowl of CB white in the General


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Scene from a video clip of Sabaton for the WWI










Dunhill Early Morning Pipe.


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Irish Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a 1950 Dunhill Bruyere Patent Bulldog. 

Work was crazy this week and I’ve been packing up the truck for the last 3 hours to prepare for a trip to go visit friends in Oregon. Nice to stop and enjoy a pipe. I’ve loaded bowls all week and never smoked them as urgent work kept popping up.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

Joining Erik @ebnash today with some Haunted Bookshop in a Radice


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Flakes


----------



## Scap

Toscano got pitched about halfway through.

Lit a bowl of Potlatch to cleanse my palate.


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Gold & Kendal Kentucky mixed in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## cory1984

More Kendal Gold & Kentucky mixed in a smooth straight billiard


----------



## ukbob

Starting off with a bowl of Kendal Gold in a Peterson Aran XL02s.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a 1950 Dunhill Bruyere Patent Bulldog.
> 
> Work was crazy this week and I've been packing up the truck for the last 3 hours to prepare for a trip to go visit friends in Oregon. Nice to stop and enjoy a pipe. I've loaded bowls all week and never smoked them as urgent work kept popping up.


 Enjoy your trip!
Nothing like seeing old friends and relations!
:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill birth year Canadian


----------



## bearinvt

Some 7 year old MacBaren Latakia flake in an old MM Cobbit. Was working in the shop but retreated to my side by side with a heater.


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in a GBD New Standard Dog. Visiting our friends in Oregon.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Radice Silk Cut TB


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## cory1984

ebnash said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh in a GBD New Standard Dog. Visiting our friends in Oregon.


Great view! Welcome to the neighborhood! :wink2:


----------



## bearinvt

cory1984 said:


> Great view! Welcome to the neighborhood! :wink2:


I was thinking the same thing about the view, it's spectacular!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Peterson Arklow Red


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, he have sun with few clouds and 56 'F here in Athens.










Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors cut in a no name pot


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Sir Walter Raleigh in a GBD New Standard Dog. Visiting our friends in Oregon.


If you run into @Humphrey's Ghost tell him i said hello.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

TonyBrooklyn said:


> If you run into @Humphrey's Ghost tell him i said hello.
> :vs_laugh:


Swing by Eric
Herf at my house if Tony makes the pizza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Swing by Eric
> Herf at my house if Tony makes the pizza
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## bearinvt

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Swing by Eric
> Herf at my house if Tony makes the pizza
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd book a flight for that!:wink2:


----------



## Fusion

MB Vanilla Roll Cake in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Scap

Plum Pudding this afternoon.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Storm Front in a Peterson Racing Green


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Lorenzetti Billiard


----------



## Fusion

Wcc Double Barrel in a Neerup Pot


----------



## ebnash

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Swing by Eric
> Herf at my house if Tony makes the pizza
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have definitely come by if I were a little closer. Our friends live in Gold hill and we had a very short visit. If I remember correctly, you are in Bend???


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

ebnash said:


> I would have definitely come by if I were a little closer. Our friends live in Gold hill and we had a very short visit. If I remember correctly, you are in Bend???


Yeah, that would be quite a drive, LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Country Gent


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Balkan Supreme in a Country Gent


I know i have said it before. At the risk of being redundant. I just love that stem!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Winchester in a cob.


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp before dinner.


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## bearinvt

Fusion said:


> GH Rum Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


Is the stand your creation? It's very clever.


----------



## Fusion

bearinvt said:


> Is the stand your creation? It's very clever.


Yes, i did about 5 of them,all different, gave 3 away and still have 2 left, would you like it? send me your addy and its yours


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

KBV Burley Morning Pipe in a MM Country Gentleman. 🙂


----------



## ukbob

Enjoying a bowl of Erinmore Balkan Mixture in a Peterson Rosslare Classic 221.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*A soldier's Story* (1984), Master Sergeant Vernon Waters.



















Planta Elysee.


----------



## bearinvt

Fusion said:


> Yes, i did about 5 of them,all different, gave 3 away and still have 2 left, would you like it? send me your addy and its yours


Very kind of you sir! PM coming.


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Peterson University Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp before dinner.


Damn i really love that pipe.
So classy its almost a crime to smoke out of it!
:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Durbar in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## GunnyJ

MacBaren Seven Seas Royal.


----------



## Scap

DaVinci in a cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## ebnash

Great to see more activity and pipers in our little corner of the big bad internet.

I haven't been posting any smokes lately because I just don't have the opportunity. Work is nuts and I have created my own 30-Day cycling challenge (complete a bicycle ride every day for 30 days and all rides must be a minimum of 10 miles) and these two things are priority over my piping. To be honest, I'm barely finding the time to get the bike rides done with work being such a shitshow.

Just wanted to check in and let you know I'm jealously enjoying seeing all of your pipes and daily smokes.


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

MB Vanilla Roll Cake in a Pete 302 System Spigot


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

ebnash said:


> Great to see more activity and pipers in our little corner of the big bad internet.
> 
> I haven't been posting any smokes lately because I just don't have the opportunity. Work is nuts and I have created my own 30-Day cycling challenge (complete a bicycle ride every day for 30 days and all rides must be a minimum of 10 miles) and these two things are priority over my piping. To be honest, I'm barely finding the time to get the bike rides done with work being such a shitshow.
> 
> Just wanted to check in and let you know I'm jealously enjoying seeing all of your pipes and daily smokes.


Stick with it bro!
As mom used to say before she left.
"The coats are coming off!"


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## ebnash

Stars have aligned. Sir Walter Raleigh in a 1950 Dunhill Bulldog.


----------



## GunnyJ

I enjoyed a bowl of Happy Accident. About two years ago the local tobacconist was mixing up one of his blends and became distracted and he added twice as much of one type of tobacco to the blend. Rather than ditch it he put it out and it went over so well he put it into his regular rotation. It's a good mild aromatic.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Castello Four Square pot


----------



## CrustyCat

Today I had some Luxury Navy Flake in my Starfire after work. Pretty good smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## Fusion

Bailey's Front Porch in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Fusion

GH Grasmere in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a modded country gent


----------



## GunnyJ

Mountaineer, a local B&M blend.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Peterson Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## Scap

Squadron Leader Special Edition in a cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a twin bore, oil cured Radice Bark Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The man on the left on that ''A.C Poirot" episode was not only a ''heavy" pipe smoker but a drinker (whisky) too.










Bill Bailey's Best Blend.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Calabash


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## bearinvt

A much more pleasant day in the shop today.


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Ropp Bulldog with Horn Stem


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn,


----------



## cory1984

Some from the scrap jar, in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello bent dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Arklow Red.


----------



## Scap

Merde de Cheval in my Frank Thunder PPOTY 2019


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a small smooth straight dublin with saddle stem


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill birth year Canadian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## ebnash

Five Brothers in a GBD Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Hickorynut

ODF in a Brog....boy this is good....








Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan RR in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Castello sea rock 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2011 PS Navy Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker,


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Semois in an Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello 4 square paneled pot


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap mixed with Five Brothers in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Sid.Stavros

We have lost all the Feasts, all the festivals, we can not sit in the Cafe, they chase us night and day, they threaten us with fines so we have become hiding in parks and benches ... but we are never going to lay down our Pipes as long as the sun rises from the East!










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> We have lost all the Feasts, all the festivals, we can not sit in the Cafe, they chase us night and day, they threaten us with fines so we have become hiding in parks and benches ... but we are never going to lay down our Pipes as long as the sun rises from the East!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Caribic.


Stick with it bro!
Don't ever let anyone Bully or control you!
Life is just to damn short!
Burke once said: "The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men should do nothing."
Resistance to tyranny is obedience to GOD!- Benjamin Franklin or Thomas Jefferson take you pick!:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Dunhill amber root prince.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Neerup pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff match Victorian in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Castello greatline applewood. This pipe has smoked well from day one. Can't say that about every pipe.


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mixture in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## ukbob

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured virginia in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> SG Skiff Mixture in a Pete System Spigot


 Very nice Pete


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Royal Yacht in a Peterson Squire for St Patrick's day


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Very nice Pete


Thank you sir, its a great smoker also


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Lee Von Erck chimney,


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Three Nuns Yellow in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## ebnash

Sitting in my garage in the dark enjoying the sound of rain on an Aluminum roof. Keeping me company is my GBD Bulldog and a bowl of Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Nording Freehand


----------



## cory1984

Erin Go Bragh in a bent MM General


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky in a small smooth straight billiard with saddle stem


----------



## Scap

KBV is such a good blender...


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## bearinvt

EMP in an MM 

The first boil. A sure sign of spring in Vermont.


----------



## zcziggy

bearinvt said:


> EMP in an MM
> 
> The first boil. A sure sign of spring in Vermont.


sugar on snow? :smile2:


----------



## ebnash

Sir Walter Raleigh in a Frank Thunder Rhodesian


----------



## bearinvt

zcziggy said:


> sugar on snow? :smile2:


Could happen!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Castello paneled pot,


----------



## Fusion

Sillmens Councillor 1695 in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Scap

Had a few bowls of Old Joe Krantz this afternoon/evening.


----------



## cory1984

Night Cap in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## cory1984

Another bowl in the Dagner poker cob, 50/50 mix of Five Brothers and Nightcap


----------



## Scap

Starting the day with a bowl of Autumn Evening.

Also, just threw a brisket flat on the smoker for my bro in law.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

bearinvt said:


> EMP in an MM
> 
> The first boil. A sure sign of spring in Vermont.


MAPLE SYRUP YUMMY!

:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Ryan Alden Cutty,


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Modded Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a no name pot


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Stanwell


----------



## Olecharlie

Reserve in a KKK, Castello Collection, Made in Cantu Italy, Kino Carlo Scotti Great Line Hand Made Castello(stem)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a crosscut Radice Dublin


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a straight Rossi Vittoria billiard


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Guard is "on duty" ready to set the alarm in case of an enemy patrol will show up.



















Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin,


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Wolfgang Becker sandblast wasp.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Sutliff Ready Rubbed in a no name billiard. 🙂


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## cory1984

Erin Go Bragh in a bent MM General


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard,


----------



## Fusion

Comoys Cask #4 in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline le dune dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron, Semois in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Scap

Balkan Sasieni in a Stanwell 2020


----------



## Fusion

Arango Balkan Supreme in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a Ropp Bulldog with a Horn Stem.


----------



## cory1984

Peterson Nightcap in a Rossi Vittoria straight billiard


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky and Gold mixed in a smooth straight chimney


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Madderduro

could either do yard work or pack a stanwell up with da vinci and grab a beer...procrastination for the win


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Edward G Robinson in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## cory1984

Mixed Captain Black and Peterson Nightcap, had just a little of both left, should be good for a couple bowls in the bent MM General


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Peterson System Calabash.


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## GunnyJ

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake (2008 )...good stuff...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog,


----------



## Fusion

SG Cabbies Mix in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson System Darwin.


----------



## cory1984

Another bowl of the CB white and Nightcap mixture in a bent MM General


----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Country Gent


----------



## Scap

3 Nuns


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Dunhill ring briar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy,


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a smooth straight billiard


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello aristocratica bent egg.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## bearinvt

Sutliff Match Evening courtesy of @Fusion in a Falcon courtesy of @ebnash resting on a very well crafted stand also courtesy of @Fusion. Note the detail in the burning. Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple,


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Love this thread just found it. 
Figuring out the new forum.
Carry on gents!


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*GREEK INDEPENDENCE WAR of 1821*
1821-2021: 200th Anniversary

As today at 25 March 1821 the Orthodox Greeks officially started the revolution against the ottoman empire fighting turks and their allies [muslims from albania,bosnia,egypt,croatia etc] to end an almost 400 year old tyranny.

Their motto was "Freedom of Death" and in few areas that the turks never manage to invade was "Victory or Death".










I am smoking Greek tobacco Regulus my own blend No 1 and i will raise a glass of red wine for the fallen in the battlefield fellow countrymen.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Pete Dublin Edition


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Hawkbill,


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a polished MM Morgan


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hamborger Veermaster in a Ryan Alden Apple,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yard work with Viprati in a Washington Cob


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Birth year Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in the same Wolfgang Becker wasp. Thought I'd compare on flake of each back to back. Both very nice blends. DNR are a little breadier/grassier. Flake Medallions are a little sweeter.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice Oil cured twin bore


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## Scap

KBV Full Metal Balkanist


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Stanwel/Ivarsson


----------



## ebnash

Haunted Bookshop in a 1950 Dunhill Dog. Been a reall struggle to get a pipe in, lately. Work is insane and I'm 19 days into a goal of 30 consecutive days of bicycle riding. Minimum of 10 miles per day. I've been averaging 12-15 and ~1000 ft of climbing Tomorrow will be a 15 mile ride with 3000ft of climbing.


----------



## ebnash

The man, the myth, the legend...



OneStrangeOne said:


> Hamborger Veermaster in a Ryan Alden Apple,
> View attachment 305123


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a bent Crown Garden


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*U.S. Army Europe and Africa Band & Chorus*






The song is for this incident: Dance of Zalongo - Wikipedia










I am smoking Borkum Riff Ruby in a Gourd Calabash, single espresso beside me.


----------



## bearinvt

ebnash said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a 1950 Dunhill Dog. Been a reall struggle to get a pipe in, lately. Work is insane and I'm 19 days into a goal of 30 consecutive days of bicycle riding. Minimum of 10 miles per day. I've been averaging 12-15 and ~1000 ft of climbing Tomorrow will be a 15 mile ride with 3000ft of climbing.
> 
> View attachment 305150


That is a cool birdhouse!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in a Stanwell Flame Grain Billiard


----------



## Piper

Last night,







Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

This morning, Peterson University Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

ebnash said:


> Haunted Bookshop in a 1950 Dunhill Dog. Been a reall struggle to get a pipe in, lately. Work is insane and I'm 19 days into a goal of 30 consecutive days of bicycle riding. Minimum of 10 miles per day. I've been averaging 12-15 and ~1000 ft of climbing Tomorrow will be a 15 mile ride with 3000ft of climbing.


Very impressive Erik but you neglect to mention that you also had 1000 ft and 3000 ft downhill. 😜


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Radice


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Scap

Elizabethan in a Walgreen's MM Cob


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky in a small straight apple with saddle stem


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a straight billiard


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Royal Yacht in a Radice Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Armentrout Apple,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> St Bruno Flake in a RD Powell Bulldog
> View attachment 305214


Hey Colin, what’s your opinion on the RDP? One has managed to catch my eye,


----------



## Fusion

Love it, great workmanship, drilled perfectly, smokes like a dream, wouldnt hesitate to buy another


----------



## Piper

GLP Key Largo in a Dunhill ring grain billiard.


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.



















Mac Baren Golden Ambrosia.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Felix cappuccio

GLP-SAMMARA YES SIR.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello grealine bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

3P'S in a Maddis


----------



## Scap

Charing Cross in a Savinelli


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Piper

GLP Haddo's Delight in a Caste







llo 55 pot.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill ready rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

. Wrong thread


----------



## Felix cappuccio

Recommend reading Richard carleton hacker the ultimate cigar book fourth edition.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Pete Squire


----------



## Piper

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## MarshWheeling

March Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a







Doctor's Pipes horn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a
> View attachment 305305
> Doctor's Pipes horn.


Damn, You’re on a roll David! @Piper I like it!


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Started the morning with Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Now smoking Peterson U. Flake in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete XL90


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Started the morning with Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.
> View attachment 305313


Holy Cow!
You got almost as many pipes.
As I have brushes!
AWESOME COLLECTION!


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Nording Bent Egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a RDP egg


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Maddis


----------



## GunnyJ

Peter Stokkebye PS 31 Optimum in a Kabik


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Burley Flake #5 in a RDP egg
> View attachment 305325


Nathan, that looks like a new beauty too!


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

OneStrangeOne said:


> C&D Burley Flake #5 in a RDP egg
> View attachment 305325


Ah you bought it, looks very nice, whats your thoughts on it?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> Ah you bought it, looks very nice, whats your thoughts on it?


Pretty impressed with it so far


----------



## Sid.Stavros

With the start of the 3rd Lockdown in November, they told us that the Cafes will open in a month, then they told will go for January, then due to cases of the virus etc, they told us in February. Then they changed it again and said March while now they say they will finally open it in April. They they are making fun of us but Okay you @ #%^ ers we will wait as long as it takes even until sun rises from the West, you can not have us locked inside for life. 
When the Cafes open, guess who will be the first customer, who will drink a double Greek coffee and smoke 2 bowls of pipe and play his Kompoloi with rage?










I am smoking Charatan No. 63 in a Stanwell, espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a RDP egg


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a RDPipes Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Former egg.


----------



## Scap




----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Sq in a small Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

3 P's in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Dunhill birth year Canadian


----------



## ukbob

Just finished a bowl of Erinmore Balkan Mixture in a Peterson Aran Xl02.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

You guy's all know me I am a Cuban Cigar snob lol!
I only come here to see you all!
Friends that I have gotten to know and love!
God Bless you all and keep you safe!
Happy Easter!


----------



## ebnash

Got my bike ride in early this morning, laundry done, shopping done and completed prep for tomorrow's ride.

Seems like forever since I've enjoyed a pipe. ABF in a Dunhill Group 4 Cumberland Dog. It's cooled off to 75 today and not a whisper of a breeze.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Comoy Prince.


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a bent MM General


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an RDP egg


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Maddis


----------



## Madderduro

boswells northwoods in a neerup


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a







Peterson Racing Green


----------



## Madderduro

Fusion said:


> Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli Oceano
> View attachment 305401


I think that savi has seen more action than any other pipe around here!


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Christmas Cheer 08 in a Pipa Croci.


----------



## cory1984

Erin Go Bragh in a bent MM General


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in an oil cured, twin bore Radice Bark Billiard


----------



## Fusion

Madderduro said:


> I think that savi has seen more action than any other pipe around here!


Yea i do use it a lot, i think my most used pipe is my Maddis Brandy


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello 1982 applewood.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Russ' Tastykake in Crown Manola sandblasted scoop


----------



## cory1984

Five Brother in a straight dublin with saddle stem


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 1982







greatline dublin


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Falcon


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.



















DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Burley London Blend in a GBD billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

PA in a modded Country Gent


----------



## ukbob

After a day painting doors, walls etc , setting down with a bowl of Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran Xl02.


----------



## Madderduro

mississippi river in a karl erik


----------



## Scap

10 Russians


----------



## Fusion

Comoys Cask #4 in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in an RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## cory1984

Russ' Tastykake in a Rossi Vittoria straight billiard


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a straight dublin with saddle stem


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp with black mocha-java.


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a savi


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Pete Arklow Red


----------



## ebnash

cory1984 said:


> Five Brothers in a straight dublin with saddle stem
> View attachment 305466


You are a beast! I can still only smoke very small or partial bowls of this tobacco without inducing a little belly ache.


----------



## ebnash

Solani ABF in a GBD Bent Dog.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Radice


----------



## Piper

Reloaded the Wolfgang Becker wasp with Stonehenge. Lovely pipe.


----------



## cory1984

ebnash said:


> You are a beast! I can still only smoke very small or partial bowls of this tobacco without inducing a little belly ache.


It's funny how certain blends hit everyone so different. I definitely get a good nicotine dose out of this and even the occasional hiccup, but I've never felt like this stuff was going to drop me to the floor. Now that Kendal Kentucky is a different story....😵👍


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader SE







in a Maddis


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> Greetings from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello vergin 55 pot.


----------



## GunnyJ

Happy Accident (from local B&M)


----------



## cory1984

Erin Go Bragh in a bent MM General


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Dunny shell bent briar.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scap

Embarcadero in my small Rossi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky in a MM bent apple diplomat


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a straight dublin with saddle


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## ukbob

Starting off with a bowl of Maltease Falcon in a Peterson Rosslare Classic, first time with this one very nice indeed.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in the same Wolfgang Becker wasp that only has room for 1 coin.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## GunnyJ

Lane 1Q


----------



## cory1984

Erin Go Bragh in a bent MM General


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Scap

Rainier Levant in a Neerup


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Pete System Apple


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a bent GBD Midnight with lucite stem


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a buckeye


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a armellini


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Madderduro

just a friendly reminder to show your pipes a lil’ love from time to time!! gotta keep your pipes happy or they’ll go sour on you


----------



## cory1984

Last night, Five Brothers in a bent Crown


----------



## Piper

Solani VF loaded and ready to go in the Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's Cask #4 in a RD Pipes Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan mixed with Five Brothers in a straight chimney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in an RDP egg


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions on a Wolfgang Becker blast wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a no name pot


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in a Charlatan.


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a bent Crown. The more I smoke this stuff the more I like it!


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in Dunhill ring shell billiard.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a Lorenzetti Billiard.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Rouxgaroux in a Frank Thunder poker


----------



## Fusion

Arango Balkan Supreme in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Pete System Apple.


----------



## Fusion

3P's in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Viprati in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Burley Flake in an RDP egg 








Followed up with GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a bent MM General


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Military Hall of Honor | Your online source to identify and honor every man and woman, dead or alive, that has honorably served, or is serving, in the US Armed Forces from 1775 to present. | MilitaryHallofHonor.com


Military Hall of Honor, a virtual Military Hall of Honor. Remembrances and tributes to all those who have honorably served in the US Armed Forces.



militaryhallofhonor.com





I am smoking Torben Dansk Black Cavendish Ohne Flavour in a Svendborg while reading about the US Army Sargent S. Antolak (Medal of Honor Recipient)


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a 1985 Dunhill group 6 root briar dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Scap

Peterson's Nightcap in a Peterson pipe.
Hot mug of Iron Bean's Loki as I put my feet up and rest after a busy day today.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky mixed with Five Brothers in a MM bent apple diplomat


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky in a straight dublin with saddle stem


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

WC Old Black Magic in a Benton Canadian.


----------



## Fusion

GH Coniston Cut Plug in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Pete Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

3P's in a Radice oil cured twin bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg with black mocha-java.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

WCC Spillsbane in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cory1984

GH Brown Twist sliced in a straight apple with saddle stem


----------



## cory1984

A little more Brown Twist in the straight apple with saddle stem


----------



## Scap

Started with some Blackpoint. Tossed it halfway through and smoked a bowl of ...And so to Bed instead.


----------



## Piper

Last night Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Later last night GLP Gaslight in a faceted Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

This morning, GLP Stonehenge Flake in a fluted Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## GunnyJ

Peter Stokkebye 52 Proper English in a Kabik


----------



## ukbob

Last smoke of the day with a bowl of Ennerdale in a Neerup Classic.


----------



## Fusion

EGR in a no name pot


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Those @%?&en scammers are playing us again! They had promised that the Cafes would open in April, then they said early May and now they say mid-May. So for another month we will be in the benches like illegal wanderers.










I am smoking Petersen & Sorensen The Squire's Mixture, double Greek coffee beside me and yes, i am very upset!


----------



## zcziggy

Sid.Stavros said:


> Those @%?&en scammers are playing us again! They had promised that the Cafes would open in April, then they said early May and now they say mid-May. So for another month we will be in the benches like illegal wanderers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Petersen & Sorensen The Squire's Mixture, double Greek coffee beside me and yes, i am very upset!


welcome to the "new normal"...time for Εθνική Αντίσταση


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Castello greatline applewood.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## GunnyJ

Cornell & Diehl Bayou Morning and local B&M Happy Accident


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Drucquer Inns of Court in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake 633 in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Cob


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## cory1984

Match Elizabethan in a straight chimney


----------



## cory1984

Last of the Match Elizabethan from my smoking jar mixed with Five Brothers. Still have 7 oz resting in a jar, it has a year on it but I'm gonna let it sit awhile.


----------



## cory1984

Good Morning! G&H Dark Bird's Eye in a Mitchell Thomas prince


----------



## Piper




----------



## Fusion

PS LTF in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Had a great morning and early afternoon rock hunting in the Willamette River. Found one of the biggest carnelians I've ever seen in person, along with some nice chunks of petrified wood.
Now home enjoying a bowl of Five Brothers in a straight billiard.


----------



## Piper

@*cory1984, rock hunting sounds like geology combined with a treasure hunt. Must be exciting when you find something rare. 👍 *


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a small Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Flake Medallions in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## cory1984

Piper said:


> @*cory1984, rock hunting sounds like geology combined with a treasure hunt. Must be exciting when you find something rare. 👍 *


That's a great way to describe it! I've found quite a few interesting things over the years. My wife and I also have a rock tumbler that we throw some of the gemstones we find into. She's made some neat jewelry from them. A lot of them just sit around in bowls and things for decoration. Some even believe certain stones have metaphysical properties!🧙‍♂️✨


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## cory1984

G&H Black Twist in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## cory1984

A little more Black Twist mixed with Five Brothers in a MM Legend


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Pete Dublin Edition.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## cory1984

G&H Kendal Kentucky in a bent Falcon with rustic Algiers bowl


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an RDP egg


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Pete Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## Fusion

Guy wanted $250 to trim the lower branches from a huge fir tree in my garden, bought an electric chain saw with a 10ft extension for $100 off amazon and did it myself
only problem is its a bit of a chore to cut them up enough to get rid of.
So after a days work im having a bowl of Vanilla roll cake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## cory1984

G&H Brown Twist in a Crown bent apple


----------



## cory1984

G&H Brown Twist mixed with Five Brothers in a straight dublin


----------



## Sid.Stavros

A tree which grew up with an inclination.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker small wasp.


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Wheels Up

Artisan’s Blend in a Peterson, courtesy of a really cool Cat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete System Sigot


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Fake in a Barling


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

Blairgowrie in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale Flake in a Peterson Aran


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monnier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former bent egg.


----------



## ukbob

Starting off with a bowl of Ennerdale in a Peterson 316, and making the most of the good weather.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Comoy Prince.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis


----------



## cory1984

G&H Dark Bird's Eye in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Wolfgang Becker smooth wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a RDP egg


----------



## Piper

Sutliff Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## cory1984

G&H Dark Flake Unsented in a straight Rossi Vittoria billiard


----------



## Scap

Couple large bowls of Haunted Bookshop.
Love how this stuff burns right down to ash with no moisture left in the bowl. Only downside is my wife says it makes me smell bad.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a RD Powell Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

A little G&H Dark Flake Unsented left from last night in a Big Ben Tattoo


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a no name pot


----------



## Scap

Stocked up on Stockton


----------



## Fusion

Louisiana Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Ca







stello full bent egg.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a Pete Arklow Red


----------



## Scap

MarshWheeling said:


> Match Prince Albert in a Pete Arklow Red
> View attachment 306039


How does it compare to the real thing?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Walther squashed tomato


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a bent Falcon


----------



## Fusion

Flake Medallions in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## cory1984

Good morning! Carter Hall in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Pete Racing Green.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello faceted, fumed







greatline dublin.


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a bent Falcon


----------



## cory1984

HGL in a bent MM General


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Fusion

Bob's Chocolate Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Yard work with Haunted Bookshop in a Washington Cob


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Radice


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Lorenzetti Billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## cory1984

Carter Hall in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## Hickorynut

Dunhill Nightcap from 2017 in a Stanwell....scurrying around...









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## cory1984

G&H Dark Bird's Eye in a bent Falcon with rustic Bulldog bowl


----------



## Scap

Stockton in a Peterson.
Really enjoying this blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a small Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

Ch in a Country Gent to start my day


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

SG 1792 Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## smokinmojo-cl

Derby Club Aromatic in a Invicta Rhodesian. B


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Flake in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Ron Powell egg


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Barling


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Kentucky in a bent Falcon with rustic Algiers bowl


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Walther Squashed Tomato

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Scap

Little bowl of KBV Full Metal Balkanist.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## cory1984

GH& Co Brown Twist in a Roma Churchwarden


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello 1982 greatline applewood.


----------



## Fusion

Penzance in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Brown Twist dried overnight in a bent Falcon with rustic Bulldog bowl


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Pete Rustic Darwin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a straight dublin with saddle stem


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Dark Bird's Eye in a bent Falcon with rustic Algiers bowl


----------



## Piper

Last night: Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

This morning: Solani ABF in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## cory1984

Extra dry GH & Co Dark Bird's Eye in a bent MM Apple diplomat


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Pete Dublin Edition.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Black Twist in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Scap

Irish Flake in my Peterson this evening


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Kendal Gold peppered with Black Twist in a straight chimney.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bjarne tobacco The Gentle One.


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Kendal Gold mixed with Brown Twist in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## Fusion

SG Black Forest in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## GunnyJ

Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday in an MM.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Kendal Gold and Brown Twist layered in a MM bent General


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello full bent egg. Can't take photos for a few days.


----------



## Piper

Starting my smoking day (as Jim would say) with Stonehenge in a Castello faceted greatline bent dublin with a fumed rim.😉


----------



## Fusion

McClelland Black Parrot in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Fusion

Bosun Plug in a Dunhill Canadian birth year pipe


----------



## cory1984

CH in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## Scap




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an RDP egg


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a RDPipes Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Kendal Gold mixed with Brown Twist in a straight chimney


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Brown Twist in a Rustic Bulldog bent Falcon


----------



## ukbob

Morning all starting off with a bowl of GH Dark Birds Eye (which l found lurking in the back of the cupboard ) in a Peterson Rosslare Classic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Pete System Apple.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Today is Easter here in Greece but due to the quarantine we don't celebrate as it should, here is a poster back from the good old days of 60's.










I am smoking Vanila Hausmarken.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Today is Easter here in Greece but due to the quarantine we don't celebrate as it should, here is a poster back from the good old days of 60's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Vanila Hausmarken.


Happy Easter Sid!


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a Crown bent apple


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Dark Bird's Eye in a bent Falcon with Rustic Algiers. Really liking this pipe!


----------



## Scap

Jack Knife Plug in a Savinelli Autograph.


----------



## MattT

What a beautiful Michigan afternoon to get better acquainted with an aro favorite. Cult BRM.









Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

D&S Blairgowrie in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Piper

Last night: Solani Silver Flake in a Castello grealine sitter dublin with a kimberlite floc followed by a Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.

This morning: Solani Virginia Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.

No pictures until Tuesday.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Today is not just another Monday, is THE Monday because since November 2020 the Cafe in Greece finally opened. At last after so many months which i was hiding in groves-parks smoking my pipe in a state of illegality i am a Free man to enjoy my coffee and pipe without worrying for a fine from the Police.










I am smoking Skandinavik Sungold breathing the sweet air of Freedom!


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker smooth wasp.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oak Alley in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

GLP Gaslight in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Modded Country Gent


----------



## GunnyJ

Yesterday was C & D Bayou Night and today was Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday (again).


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a Modded Country Gent
> View attachment 306387


Cool pipe.


----------



## cory1984

Avoiding the rain and sneaking a smoke inside. Five Brothers in a straight billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










Captain Black Gold.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Black Gold.


Great pic nice looking pipe!


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Flake in a Maddis


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a square shank Dagner poker cob and a few nice chunks of petrified wood I found


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Scap

1792 in a St Claude sitter.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a MM Country Gentleman listening to some Earl Scruggs.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston cut plug in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## cory1984

Five Brother in a Crown bent apple


----------



## cory1984

One more bowl of Five Brothers in a rustic Algiers bent Falcon


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Slice in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

SG Celtic Talisman in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Comoy Prince.


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Burley Flake #5 in a Ron Powel egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye from 2013 in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Gold & Kentucky mixed in a straight chimney


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot


----------



## Fusion

Bosun Plug in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a Pete Arklow Red.


----------



## Fusion

Dan Da Vinci in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices in a Charatan


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Pete System Calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## cory1984

Kendal Gold and Kentucky mixed in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Dark Flake Unsented in a Rustic Bulldog bent Falcon


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a Pete Donegal Rocky Bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a bent Legend


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston cut Plug in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Scap

4 bowls of Bayou Morning this evening in my mini-Meer.


----------



## Piper

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in bent Crown


----------



## cory1984

Russ's Tastykake in a Rossi Vittoria billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## cory1984

Some Russ's Tastykake left from last night mixed with Five Brothers in a straight MM 5th Ave Diplomat


----------



## Fusion

Baileys front porch in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castelllo greatline applewood.


----------



## Fusion

Dark Plug in a RDPipes Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## cory1984

Dark Bird's Eye in a square shank Dagner poker cob


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello full bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Radice Volcano


----------



## Piper

One Flake Medallions coin in the Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Stanwell Flame grain


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## GunnyJ

Blend 1 in a Meerschaum. Pretty tasty too...


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Heisenberg Dublin


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Role in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carter Hall in the rejected Volcano


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## GunnyJ

Blend 2 in a Meerschaum. Not as good as Blend 1, but not bad.


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited in a Pete Dublin Edition
View attachment 306643


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent because i can, have more on its way, yeaaa


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in an Altinok meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Hilson Vintage Acorn


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## Scap




----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> View attachment 306696


Your meer is starting to color up nicely. Looking good!


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline faceted dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Birth year Dunhill Canadian


----------



## GunnyJ

Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday in an MM, and C&D Haunted Bookshop.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Rattray's Hal O'The Wynd in a Cobb.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Vanilla roll cake in a no name pot


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Lorenzetti Billiard. Listening to The Del McCoury Band.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Supreme in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in the rejected Volcano


----------



## Mjskia

HH Dark Fired in a Cobb....


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a straight dublin with saddle stem


----------



## cory1984

Dark Bird's Eye in a bent rustic Algiers Falcon


----------



## Scap




----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in an Il Ceppo Brandy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cory1984

Russ's Tastykake in a sandblasted Crown Manola scoop


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill ready rubbed in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Pete System Darwin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Licorice in a Falcon


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Brown Twist in vintage MM Eaton. Funny thing about this pipe, out of curiosity I asked my wife what the color of the sticker was on the bottom. She said green. I had mentioned on here previously I thought it was red. I'm red/green color blind, this sorta thing happens a lot. 🤣
So it's quite a bit older than I thought.


----------



## cory1984

More Brown Twist in a straight chimney


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from the sunny Athens-Greece.










J.M Boswell Vanilla Cream.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

Able to get outdoors and smoke cigars. Smoked 3 over the weekend. Back home and smoking Stonehenge in a Castello greatline 1982 applewood.


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff mixture in a Stanwell


----------



## Scap

Sillem's Black in a MM Cobb.
So far, a really nice aromatic.


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a straight billiard.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Dark Flake Unsented in a bent rustic Bulldog Falcon


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions 2 coins in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day off with Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired in my favorite Cobb.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Watching the storm roll in,,,, with a bowl of OJK in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Ryan Alden cutty


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson 3 P's in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Slice in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale Flake in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Fusion

Tabac Manil Reserve Du Patron in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello 4square paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Tinsky Dublin


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

KBV River of Deceit in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Slice in an RDP egg


----------



## Mjskia

SPC Plum Pudding in my trusty Cobb.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Esoterica, Woodbridge in a Lee Von Erck chimney


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker smooth wasp.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Wolfgang Becker blast wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Frank Thunder poker


----------



## Fusion

Coniston cut plug in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## Scap

Star of the East.
Bit of a cool front rolled in, so figured I'd fire up the campfire.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Mjskia

Sitting on my stool talking to my chickens, and enjoying a bowl of Mac Baren Modern Mixture from one of my beloved Cobbs. Obviously I'm not right. Come to think of it, maybe I am right and the rest of the world is screwed up. Just enjoying retirement.


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Scap




----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Dunhill shell blent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani ABF in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Finished up a bowl of the wonderful Haunted Bookshop, now working on a bowl of Erinmore Flake in one of my MMC's.... Yep, talking to my chickens again. They agree with everything that I say, never any backtalk! Enjoy your day boys and girls, life is what you make of it.its also very short so enjoy your pipes today cause tomorrow is not a guarantee.Also talking with my girl, Nibbles. She's 12 years old, hard to believe.







p


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Mjskia

Started the day off with some Mac Baren Mixture Modern. Now I'm working on some Dunhill 965 out of old faithful.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Mjskia

Finished a bowl of SPC PP in a Cobb. Sorry, forgot to take a picture.


----------



## Piper

Potlatch in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece with 81 'F










Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish.


----------



## Piper

H&H Black House in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in a crosscut Radice Dublin


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Conis cut plug in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Radice


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of Mac Baren Old Dark Fired after dinner.


----------



## GunnyJ

Peter Stokkebye 31 Optimum


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Potlatch in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with some Hal O'The Wynd..


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Scented in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a Dunhill birth year Canadian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Mjskia

Sitting next to the fire pit with some Black Mallory, very tasty.


----------



## GunnyJ

Tried some Newminster No. 400 Superior Navy Flake for the first time today (bought it at the end of Feb.) and it turned out pretty much the way P&C described it with citrus and hay flavors. I liked it, nothing over the top, just a smooth, easy smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Radice Oil cured twin bore


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello greatline bulldog.
View attachment 307122
View attachment 307122


----------



## Piper

Sorry for the double image. Now smoking Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Coniston cut plug in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Mjskia

First bowl of the day. I'm really enjoying this in the morning.


----------



## Fusion

Comoy"s Cask #4 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## GunnyJ

Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday in a MM


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking a bowl of Mac Baren Old Dark Fired in a cob.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in Ryan Alden Apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Barbary Coast







in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with a 50/50 mixture of Mac Baren Virginia Flake, and Old Dark Fired, delicious.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in a Wolfgang Becker smooth wasp.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> CH in a Country Gent
> View attachment 307186


Where does one find such a stem?


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Dunhill 965.... I have both the Peterson's version, and Dunhill and they are exactly the same if anyone wanted to know. Thought I'd share a ugly mug shot.


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> Where does one find such a stem?


Its a forever stem that they dont make anymore, you can find some at Vermont freehand and a few other places that are similar


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader SE in a Maddis


----------



## GunnyJ

C&D Bayou Morning


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## Mjskia

Mac Baren NF in a Chris Morgan.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> Its a forever stem that they dont make anymore, you can find some at Vermont freehand and a few other places that are similar


Thank you, sir. Much appreciated 😊


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a RDP egg


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Mjskia

Relaxing with something simple. Cob packed with Lane 1Q....


----------



## Fusion

Peterson 3 P's in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## cory1984

Last night, GH & Co Dark Flake Unsented in a Mitchell Thomas prince


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Deluxe Navy Rolls in a small







Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake scented in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## cory1984

Dark Bird's Eye in a bent Algiers Falcon


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun plug in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

SG FVF in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## cory1984

Carter Hall in a bent Jeantet


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen from Athens-Greece.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello Ladies and Gentlemen from Athens-Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold.


Love your Blog Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## cory1984

Last night,







GH & Co Dark Flake Unsented in a MM bent apple diplomat


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Stanwell


----------



## Fusion

CH in a modded Cob


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Grabow Royalton. Listening to Meredith Moon. This girl sure can clawhammer.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co CCP in a Peterson Aran


----------



## Scap

Finished off a plug of Peterson's 3P last night.
Think I finally figured out the trick to get it to burn.
You have to cube cut it like confetti. Then you leave it sitting out for a while. Finally you rub it out into a loose mess. Burns best in a tall skinny bowl.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

102 yesterday, gona hit 106 today so getting my smokes in early, Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a bent Crown


----------



## Piper

H &H Viprati in a Dunhill ring billiard on a chilly last day of May.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Fusion

Had a quick bowl of CH in a Cob, 7pm and its still 104 outside


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in a bent MM General


----------



## Piper

St Bruno's Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a Comoy Prince.


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Birth Year Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Radice Silk Cut Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Mjskia

Walk in the woods with some Balkan Sesieni.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> H &H Viprati in a Dunhill ring billiard on a chilly last day of May.
> View attachment 307347


May felt more like March LOL!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline dubin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed some Jack Knife Plug last night.
Still not completely happy with it, but there's something about it that is growing on me.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Savinelli fiammata


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some Peter Stokkebye LNF. I bought 4oz seven years ago, and smoked 3oz's and jarred 1oz. This morning I accidentally found it while digging through some old Mason Jars to jar up some new tins. I wish I had smoked 1oz and put 3oz away. This stuff is absolutely amazing, I can't describe how good it is. I'm going to buy a pound, and cellar most of it, and hope I'm still alive in seven years, lol.😂


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking a bowl of delicious Escudo Navy Deluxe. Love this stuff. Next, a bowl of C&D Redburn or GLP Windjammer.


----------



## Fusion

Bengal Slices in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline bent dublin.


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream in a bent MM General


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Barling


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Radice


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> Bengal Slices in a Frank Thunder Poker
> View attachment 307434


One of the blends I've not tried for some reason. I absolutely love that Frank Thunder though, it just speaks to me.


----------



## Mjskia

Arango Balkan Supreme in a MM Cob. Good stuff!


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> One of the blends I've not tried for some reason. I absolutely love that Frank Thunder though, it just speaks to me.


Iv only just opened a tin and i do like it, lots of Latakia and woody taste, the Poker was a Puff Pipe of the year on here, he is on facebook, have a look


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill ready rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a RDPipes Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## GunnyJ

Spanish Moss as detailed in Blend Your Own Pipe Tobacco (at Fair Trade Tobacco Forums). I made this on March 16, 2021 (or A19dg$98_fb2845 for @Piper ).









The blend is:

Latakia 31.25% (5 of 16 parts) 
Oriental 18.75% (3 of 16 parts) 
Virginia Bright 18.75% (3 of 16 parts) 
Virginia Red 12.5% (2 of 16 parts) 
Perique 12.5% (2 of 16 parts) 
Dark Air 6.25% (1 of 16 parts)


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> Spanish Moss as detailed in Blend Your Own Pipe Tobacco (at Fair Trade Tobacco Forums). I made this on March 16, 2021 (or A19dg$98_fb2845 for @Piper ).
> 
> View attachment 307521
> 
> 
> The blend is:
> 
> Latakia 31.25% (5 of 16 parts)
> Oriental 18.75% (3 of 16 parts)
> Virginia Bright 18.75% (3 of 16 parts)
> Virginia Red 12.5% (2 of 16 parts)
> Perique 12.5% (2 of 16 parts)
> Dark Air 6.25% (1 of 16 parts)


😂
Looks like a tasty balkan blend.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Cornelius Manz squashed apple.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

Comoy's cask #4 in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Peterson's Sweet Killarney in my new Rossi Poker.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Presbyterian Mixture in a Rossi Piccolo billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Maddis


----------



## Mjskia

Wilke Mettowee in a cob. A beautifully smooth Vanilla Aromatic.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a Castello bent egg.
> View attachment 307494


You own the most beautiful pipes I've seen. I would love to own just one nice pipe before I leave this earth. Maybe one day I'll afford it, but unlikely. Being retired isn't all fun and games.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent for a quick smoke, hot as hell outside again


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> You own the most beautiful pipes I've seen. I would love to own just one nice pipe before I leave this earth. Maybe one day I'll afford it, but unlikely. Being retired isn't all fun and games.


Thanks. I was just going to compliment you on the Rossi.


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello greatline bulldog.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Scap

Star of the East in a St Claude


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline 1982 dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

*Cult BRM in a Rossi Tomato on this hot day.







*


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger/Lane Limited RR 50/50 in a Comoy Prince.


----------



## cory1984

Scotty's Trout Stream mixed with Five Brothers in a straight MM 5th Avenue Diplomat


----------



## Mjskia

MarshWheeling said:


> Granger/Lane Limited RR 50/50 in a Comoy Prince.
> View attachment 307594


I like that one.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.
> View attachment 307593


Beautiful, as always.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Peter Stokkebye Sweet Vanilla.


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors cut in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Radice


----------



## Champagne InHand

It’s been almost forever but I broke out my hardcastlee Rhodesian and loaded it up with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. It smoked nicely. 

I haven’t smoked much over the last year or so as I had some major health issues I needed to resolve. I’m making good progress now so tobacco is back on my life now. 

Glad to see everybody’s still hanging out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Champagne InHand said:


> It’s been almost forever but I broke out my hardcastlee Rhodesian and loaded it up with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. It smoked nicely.
> 
> I haven’t smoked much over the last year or so as I had some major health issues I needed to resolve. I’m making good progress now so tobacco is back on my life now.
> 
> Glad to see everybody’s still hanging out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the medical issues. But glad to have you back! We missed you!


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline Le Dune calabash.


----------



## Mjskia

Champagne InHand said:


> It’s been almost forever but I broke out my hardcastlee Rhodesian and loaded it up with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. It smoked nicely.
> 
> I haven’t smoked much over the last year or so as I had some major health issues I needed to resolve. I’m making good progress now so tobacco is back on my life now.
> 
> Glad to see everybody’s still hanging out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so happy to see you back Dave. I just picked up some Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish at the shop yesterday, good stuff. It's been good to chat with you brother, and you know I'm here if you need me.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying some Cult Blood Red Moon on this hot Massachusetts day. I really love this blend, especially when it's hot out. Sorry for the sexy ankle shot😎


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Champagne InHand said:


> It’s been almost forever but I broke out my hardcastlee Rhodesian and loaded it up with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. It smoked nicely.
> 
> I haven’t smoked much over the last year or so as I had some major health issues I needed to resolve. I’m making good progress now so tobacco is back on my life now.
> 
> Glad to see everybody’s still hanging out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you back and on the mend!
I was smoking a crack stick today and thought of you.
And here you are!


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni from 2009 in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Fusion

Champagne InHand said:


> It’s been almost forever but I broke out my hardcastlee Rhodesian and loaded it up with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. It smoked nicely.
> 
> I haven’t smoked much over the last year or so as I had some major health issues I needed to resolve. I’m making good progress now so tobacco is back on my life now.
> 
> Glad to see everybody’s still hanging out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great so see you back, happy your feeling better and long may it last


----------



## cory1984

Dark Bird's Eye in a bent Rustic Algiers Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Champagne InHand said:


> It’s been almost forever but I broke out my hardcastlee Rhodesian and loaded it up with Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish. It smoked nicely.
> 
> I haven’t smoked much over the last year or so as I had some major health issues I needed to resolve. I’m making good progress now so tobacco is back on my life now.
> 
> Glad to see everybody’s still hanging out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back Dave!


----------



## Scap

Stonehenge Flake in a cob.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Hickorynut

BB Gettysburg in a cheap old cob....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden apple,


----------



## Mjskia

Starting off with some Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in my Rossi Poker. Very delicious blend.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Pete Arklow Red


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in the jacono


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a neerup


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Wilke Peanut Butter & Chocolate in a cob. Very nice blend on a hot day.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent to start my smoking day


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Pete System 302 Spigot


----------



## Mjskia

Wilke Chocolate in my good old MM Cob.sweet, and delicious 😋


----------



## Mjskia

Now some Wilke Lizzie Blood Red English in a MM Cob


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Mjskia

On to some Wilke Beeker Street in a MM Cob. Another wonderful blend from Wilke.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill ready rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Fresh tin of Stonehenge in a Former egg. Nearly finished this bowl.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson 3 P's in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some ODF I cubed up in a Chris Morgan Bones.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello 4 square paneled pot


----------



## cory1984

Dark Bird's Eye in a straight chimney


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Fusion

Starting my day with some Dunhill 3 year matured in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold, folded and stuffed in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking a very special mixture. 50/50 Cult BRM & Wilke Chocolate, and it's out standing!


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a No Name Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Slice in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Scap

Scottish Mixture in a Fat Author.


----------



## Piper

Black House in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## GunnyJ

A bowlful of C&D Bayou Night in a meerschaum.


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> A bowlful of C&D Bayou Night in a meerschaum.


Gunny, are smoking a cigar and a pipe at the same time?!


----------



## GunnyJ

Piper said:


> Gunny, are smoking a cigar and a pipe at the same time?!


LOL...I _do_ have a big mouth, but no...


----------



## cory1984

Five Brothers in a square shank dagner poker cob


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with some Black Mallory in a Piccolo. A nice cup of coffee to go with it. My son bought the mug.


----------



## Mjskia

Now some Wilke Beeker Street in a MM Cobbit.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Doctor's Pipe str







awberry wood nose-warmer.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Coniston Cut Plug in a Savinelli Oceano
> View attachment 307783


 Colin, are you still enjoying Coniston as much as in the past? I find myself bypassing the Lakelands these days (except for Stonehenge if that can be considered a Lakeland). Mind you, I was off English blends too for awhile and am liking them a lot now.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Mjskia

C&D Redburn in a MM Cob.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Colin, are you still enjoying Coniston as much as in the past? I find myself bypassing the Lakelands these days (except for Stonehenge if that can be considered a Lakeland). Mind you, I was off English blends too for awhile and am liking them a lot now.


 Yes i am David, im not smoking as much of them at this time because i was unable to stock up last release so im limiting myself as not to run out or use the tins i have in my cellar


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a RD Powell bulldog


----------



## Scap

1792 in a Neerup


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## cory1984

GH & Co Dark Flake Unsented in a vintage MM Eaton


----------



## cory1984

Last night, GH & Co Dark Flake Unsented in a bent rustic Bulldog Falcon


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## cory1984

Dark Flake Unsented in a bent MM Legend


----------



## ukbob

After a day painting door frames and skirting boards, setting down with a bowl of Revor Plug in a Peterson Rosslare Classic.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Radice


----------



## Mjskia

Capstan Gold Flake folded and stuffed in the Bones Bent Billiard. This really is a fabulous flake with lots of flavor, and zero bite. I really need to thank Nathan @OneStrangeOne for recommending this blend to me so, "THANK YOU" Brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mjskia said:


> Capstan Gold Flake folded and stuffed in the Bones Bent Billiard. This really is a fabulous flake with lots of flavor, and zero bite. I really need to thank Nathan @OneStrangeOne for recommending this blend to me so, "THANK YOU" Brother!
> View attachment 307826


Glad you liked it!


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Maddis


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger/PA 50/50 in a Pete Donegal Bulldog


----------



## msmith1986

Evening gents, I hope all is well. I'm winding down with Sutliff matured red VA in a Morgan Bones poker. Earlier I had my peach brandy burley in a Mitchell Thomas nose warmer.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Aged Maduro Cavendish in a Stanwell black and white 404, with the semi-churchwarden stem this time.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a German Pot


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill ready rubbed in a Radice Volcano


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Pete Racing Green


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## msmith1986

Both of my favorite cherries, one of the briar pipes I carved, and checking my precious tobacco plants out back on the deck.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Solani







Silver Flake in a Castello cherrywood.


----------



## msmith1986

Old Dark Fired in a Savinelli 310 KS









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

SG FVF in a Charatan


----------



## msmith1986

H&H burley kake in a vintage Butz-Choquin Gardian series 1614









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Julius Vesz ‘hand cut’ billiard


----------



## Fusion

WCC Double Barrel in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Doctor's PIpe apple nosewarmer.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Wolfgang Becker wasp. Noticed more bready, yeasty flavors with this bowl. Not sure whether it was because the bowl was smaller, the tobacco drier or my taste buds perkier! So many variables; so little insight ...🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Raice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Raice Oil Cured Twin Bore
> View attachment 307903


Joining you with a bowl of St Bruno's in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Fusion

Cracked a tin of Capstan yellow after you guys all seem to like it, new to me, first thoughts are i need to buy more, smoked in a Maddis


----------



## Mjskia

Finally sitting down with a pipe. Some GLP Windjammer in the Piccolo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an RDP egg


----------



## Mjskia

1Q in a Mark Twain. Never liked this blend, and still don't.


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> Cracked a tin of Capstan yellow after you guys all seem to like it, new to me, first thoughts are i need to buy more, smoked in a Maddis
> View attachment 307908


Good stuff, isn't it? Very smooth bite free Virginia. I have to order several more tins, and put a few away to age. It must be amazing with some time on it


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> Good stuff, isn't it? Very smooth bite free Virginia. I have to order several more tins, and put a few away to age. It must be amazing with some time on it


Sure is, i also have some Blue i need to try


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Marlin Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog
> View attachment 307931


Love that stem!
Carry on gents!


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Capstan Blue in a Doctor's bent brandy.
> View attachment 307921


What do you think of the Blue David? anything like the Yellow?


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Love that stem!
> Carry on gents!


Thanks Tony


----------



## Mjskia

Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in the Hobbit on a rainy day.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Mjskia

First smoke in my new Morgan Bones Bulldog. Breaking it in with Arango Balkan Supreme.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Colin, I've only had a few bowls and haven't quite decided what I think. It is certainly a pleasant, dry, easy to smoke blend but it hasn't knocked my socks off. I have a feeling it will grow on me as I smoke through the tin.


----------



## Piper

Smoking my third bowl of Capstan Blue in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Radice


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Smoking my third bowl of Capstan Blue in an Altinok meer.
> View attachment 307946


How does the Blue compare to the Gold?


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> How does the Blue compare to the Gold?


With very little experience, I think I'm leaning somewhat towards the gold. I can't really detect that much difference, which I'm sure says more about my palate than about the blends.


----------



## GunnyJ

C&D Bayou Night tonight after a few hours out in the shop.


----------



## Mjskia

965 in my Mark Twain MM Cob to start the day.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Mjskia

Got some Balkan Sesieni in my Morgan Bulldog. Please don't let the leg shot distract you attention!😂


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Radice Rind Volcano


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Scented in a no name pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dan Tobacco’s Salty Dogs Navy Plug in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in a pot


----------



## GunnyJ

C&D Haunted Bookshop in The Rose


----------



## GunnyJ

Mjskia said:


> ...Please don't let the leg shot distract you attention!😂












I dunno...this seems pretty sketchy...


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 Year Matured in a Castello 55 pot


----------



## GunnyJ

@Mjskia I can't believe you posted such an offensive picture! The nerve of including that grill!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Mjskia

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dan Tobacco’s Salty Dogs Navy Plug in an Il Duca Apple
> View attachment 307981


That's a good looking plug!


----------



## Mjskia

GunnyJ said:


> @Mjskia I can't believe you posted such an offensive picture! The nerve of including that grill!!! 🤣 🤣 🤣


Sorry.... Just leg next time. Have you tried Hal O'The Wynd yet?


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of Story Teller Sweet Galenas in a MM Cob. Very delicious blend that is no longer available 😭


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Bengal Slices in a RDPipes Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## GunnyJ

C&D Star of the East...It's not bad but I think Haunted Bookshop and Bayou Night are better.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with some Boswell's Chocolate Cream in a Rossi Poker. This is a very fine smoking pipe. Sorry for the unruly morning look, lol.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Sorry for the unruly morning look, lol.


That is a fantastic beard man!


----------



## Piper

Smoking Dunhill DNR in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Mjskia

Onto Wilke Beeker Street in the same Rossi Poker.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Counyrt Gent, heat warning here for next few days, forecast 111f today so wont be smoking much later


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Joining Nathan with a bowl of Stonehenge in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, i do not write lately often on the forum and this is not accidental. The weather here is unstable and spoils my mood, i had to fix some things in my car but the main thing is that my blood pressure is getting high. I need to make some changes in my life (coffee-smoking reduction) and revisit the cardiologist possibly for a Holter. In the meantime i found the opportunity to go and see my old friend on pipe smoking days on Resistance era, the Guardian. Although there is no longer any danger of take a ticket from the Police, he is still faithful to his duty, he stays by my side and constantly monitors the area for possible threats.



















See you soon.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, i do not write lately often on the forum and this is not accidental. The weather here is unstable and spoils my mood, i had to fix some things in my car but the main thing is that my blood pressure is getting high. I need to make some changes in my life (coffee-smoking reduction) and revisit the cardiologist possibly for a Holter. In the meantime i found the opportunity to go and see my old friend on pipe smoking days on Resistance era, the Guardian. Although there is no longer any danger of take a ticket from the Police, he is still faithful to his duty, he stays by my side and constantly monitors the area for possible threats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you soon.


Fell Better my friend GOD BLESS!


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning Ladies and Gentlemen, i do not write lately often on the forum and this is not accidental. The weather here is unstable and spoils my mood, i had to fix some things in my car but the main thing is that my blood pressure is getting high. I need to make some changes in my life (coffee-smoking reduction) and revisit the cardiologist possibly for a Holter. In the meantime i found the opportunity to go and see my old friend on pipe smoking days on Resistance era, the Guardian. Although there is no longer any danger of take a ticket from the Police, he is still faithful to his duty, he stays by my side and constantly monitors the area for possible threats.


We missed you Sid. Hope your health turns out fine.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Mjskia

Starting this beautiful Friday off with Storyteller Sweet Galenas in a Piccolo.


----------



## ukbob

Three Nuns in a Peterson System 316 , while waiting for the granddaughter to finish school .


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Yellow in a Pete Killarney


----------



## Fusion

HU Dockworker in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

St Bruno's in a Dunhill rhodesian.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Scented in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

1/2 bowl of EGR in a Maddis, 108f outside


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day off with some Hobbits Weed in well, a Hobbit of course.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## bearinvt

EMP in a Cobbit at the lake


----------



## Fusion

Davidoff Medallions in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

LL Ready Rubbed in a Pete System Calabash


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello greatline dublin sitter. Enjoyed both Capstans today.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff Match Victorian in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!


----------



## Fusion

Peterson Flake in a Nassau Zulu


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY!


And to you Tony, have a great Fathers Day everyone


----------



## Mjskia

bearinvt said:


> EMP in a Cobbit at the lake
> View attachment 308103


Nice, I love my Cobbit. Such a great smoker for the money. Enjoy!


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## bearinvt

Mjskia said:


> Nice, I love my Cobbit. Such a great smoker for the money. Enjoy!


For sure. I’ve got a few of them including a gigantic wizard I haven’t lit up yet. It’ll take a minute to burn through a bowl full in that one.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Yellow Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## msmith1986

G.L. Pease Navigator in a Danish Navigator ring grain blast Dublin estate I got from Tim West back in January. Paired with Old Farm PA Rye.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
View attachment 308183


----------



## msmith1986

A VA-Bur blend of mine in one of my small billiards. This one was a squared cut french block from the 70's I shaped and finished, and tapered vulcanite. The chamber was already bored out of the block.
















Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## Mjskia

bearinvt said:


> For sure. I’ve got a few of them including a gigantic wizard I haven’t lit up yet. It’ll take a minute to burn through a bowl full in that one.


Awesome brother. I too have the Wizard, but like you I'm yet to fire it up. I really enjoy the Hobbit so I suspect the Wizard will be a pleasure to smoke as well.


----------



## Mjskia

Starting out with some Mac Baren Vanilla Roll Cake in my Morgan Bones Poker.


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Ron Powell Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Blue Flake in a Maddis, think i like this more than i do the yellow, first bowl so lets see after a few more


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Doctor's apple nosewarmer.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## msmith1986

H&H Marble Kake in a MM Legend, with the olive stem and tamper I made for it in April 2020.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Stokkebye 31 Optimum in a Molina bent apple nosewarmer.









Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline poker







.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

H&H Blackhouse


----------



## Fusion

Margate in a N Monier Squashed Tomato


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin setter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK Blue in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Balkan Sasieni in a Modded Cob


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in aa oil cured Radice ‘Bark’ billiard


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## Fusion

GH Rum Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Scap

Squadron Leader with Perique in my Savinelli


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Stanwell/Ivarsson


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

GLP Telegraph Hill in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Mjskia

My bowl is empty. I just got home from a four day stay in the hospital. 

I contracted Anaplasmosis from a tick and had to have eight rounds of heavy antibiotics. I'm not up to my pipe yet, but at least I'm home again. Pic for attention.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Mjskia said:


> My bowl is empty. I just got home from a four day stay in the hospital.
> 
> I contracted Anaplasmosis from a tick and had to have eight rounds of heavy antibiotics. I'm not up to my pipe yet, but at least I'm home again. Pic for attention.
> View attachment 308359


Sorry to hear that Bro
My prayers go out for your full recovery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mjskia said:


> My bowl is empty. I just got home from a four day stay in the hospital.
> 
> I contracted Anaplasmosis from a tick and had to have eight rounds of heavy antibiotics. I'm not up to my pipe yet, but at least I'm home again. Pic for attention.
> View attachment 308359


Damn Brother, sorry to hear that. We’ll still be here when you feel better.


----------



## UBC03

Get well.. get some rest

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Slice in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## bearinvt

Mjskia said:


> My bowl is empty. I just got home from a four day stay in the hospital.
> 
> I contracted Anaplasmosis from a tick and had to have eight rounds of heavy antibiotics. I'm not up to my pipe yet, but at least I'm home again. Pic for attention.
> View attachment 308359


I don’t know what that is but based on your testimony it can kick ass. I pray for you and hope for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> My bowl is empty. I just got home from a four day stay in the hospital.
> 
> I contracted Anaplasmosis from a tick and had to have eight rounds of heavy antibiotics. I'm not up to my pipe yet, but at least I'm home again. Pic for attention.


Sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple nosewarmer.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Mjskia said:


> My bowl is empty. I just got home from a four day stay in the hospital.
> 
> I contracted Anaplasmosis from a tick and had to have eight rounds of heavy antibiotics. I'm not up to my pipe yet, but at least I'm home again. Pic for attention.
> View attachment 308359


Prayers for a full and spready recovery!
All the best!
Tony


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Radice Rind


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> My bowl is empty. I just got home from a four day stay in the hospital.
> 
> I contracted Anaplasmosis from a tick and had to have eight rounds of heavy antibiotics. I'm not up to my pipe yet, but at least I'm home again. Pic for attention.


Take care man


----------



## Fusion

PA in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake


----------



## Mjskia

First smoke since getting home. I thought it would be the perfect time to break in my new Dragon Briars Bent Dublin Freehand with some Wilke Beeker Street.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## MattT

Some Warped Cloud Hopper this evening.
















Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

GH Navy flake in a Maddis


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Radice Oil cured twin bore


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Fusion

SG Skiff Mixture in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Fusion

GH Coniston Cut Plug in a no name pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill DNR in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Doctor's strawberry wood calabash.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

MacBaren Old Dark Fired ready rub in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple. I bought an ounce of ODF to try out. First taste is delightful and unlike anything else I've smoked. Tastes like rye bread with a







caraway or licorice aftertaste. I get no hint of smokiness or sweetness to begin with but some sweetness developed as I smoked down the bowl. Very mellow with no bite. I'm glad it's available in bulk!


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Mjskia

Afternoon all. Late start for me, but I'm smoking some Cult Blood Red Moon in my new Stanwell Viking. Excellent pipe, and blend.


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> CH in a Country Gent
> View attachment 308517


I gotta pick me up some of that CH! The store down the road has a tub in stock, maybe they have some pouches in now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Going away for the 4th!
Just wanted to wish my Pipe smoking Family.
A Very Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Mjskia

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Going away for the 4th!
> Just wanted to wish my Pipe smoking Family.
> A Very Happy 4th of July!


Enjoy yourself brother!


----------



## msmith1986

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Going away for the 4th!
> Just wanted to wish my Pipe smoking Family.
> A Very Happy 4th of July!


You too Tony!

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Mjskia said:


> I gotta pick me up some of that CH! The store down the road has a tub in stock, maybe they have some pouches in now.


Simple and old school, can't go wrong for a smoke when you don't need extravaganza on the pallette. They still make it here in PA at the Altadis factory. Prince Albert, Carter Hall, Black and Mild, all that other nonsense. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> MacBaren Old Dark Fired ready rub in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple. I bought an ounce of ODF to try out. First taste is delightful and unlike anything else I've smoked. Tastes like rye bread with a
> View attachment 308525
> caraway or licorice aftertaste. I get no hint of smokiness or sweetness to begin with but some sweetness developed as I smoked down the bowl. Very mellow with no bite. I'm glad it's available in bulk!


I'm on the fence about the ready rubbed. I didn't think it had near as much flavor as the tinned flake, but not as bad as what you described. It should smell fairly strong like a smokey barbeque in the tin, and when you light it that continues with the KY fire cured and steak profile. I smoke ODF probably more than anything else. Let me know if you can't find any flake, the current tin I'm on is 2016.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Stanwell


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Going away for the 4th!
> Just wanted to wish my Pipe smoking Family.
> A Very Happy 4th of July!


Have a great Weekend Tony, and everyone else


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> I gotta pick me up some of that CH! The store down the road has a tub in stock, maybe they have some pouches in now.


Yep its good stuff, i have a few bowls of it every day, no prep, no bite just an easy smoke


----------



## Piper

msmith1986 said:


> I'm on the fence about the ready rubbed. I didn't think it had near as much flavor as the tinned flake, but not as bad as what you described. It should smell fairly strong like a smokey barbeque in the tin, and when you light it that continues with the KY fire cured and steak profile. I smoke ODF probably more than anything else. Let me know if you can't find any flake, the current tin I'm on is 2016.


Thanks Matt. I generally prefer flakes to ready rubs but i figured I'd sample a little of the bulk stuff before jumping in. So far I'm liking ODF.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Thanks Matt. I generally prefer flakes to ready rubs but i figured I'd sample a little of the bulk stuff before jumping in. So far I'm liking ODF.


It’s also available in a 1lb box of flakes!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Maddis


----------



## ukbob

Morning all starting off the day with a bowl of Mac Baren Virginia Flakes in a Nording Freehand.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM mini.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Piper

HH ODF ready rubbed in an Altinok meer. Really like the sour tang of this blend.


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Blue Flake in a Comoys Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Arango Balkan Supreme in a Bones Bent Bulldog. I pressed this tobacco for 2 weeks, and let it sit for 2. It is outstanding.io. Ohjo pkpp ppn


----------



## bearinvt

Mjskia said:


> Arango Balkan Supreme in a Bones Bent Bulldog. I pressed this tobacco for 2 weeks, and let it sit for 2. It is outstanding.io. Ohjo pkpp ppn


I’m worried about you brother. 

Did you get bit by a tick again? Are you ok? It looks like you nodded off at the end of that post.🛌


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## msmith1986

Piper said:


> HH ODF ready rubbed in an Altinok meer. Really like the sour tang of this blend.
> View attachment 308550


If you like a tang in other stuff try Sutliff matured red VA as a replacement for McClelland red cake. I smoke quite a bit of that too. If you ever had red cake you'll know what I mean, it's like a vinegar tang, hard to explain.

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Mjskia

Arango Balkan Supreme in a Bones Bulldog. I pressed this tobacco for 2 weeks and let it sit for 2. It is outstanding.


bearinvt said:


> I’m worried about you brother.
> 
> Did you get bit by a tick again? Are you ok? It looks like you nodded off at the end of that post.🛌


That's weird... Not sure what happened? I'm still not 100% so who knows. Can't really bring myself to smoke more than one bowl per day yet.


----------



## msmith1986

I hope everyone is well, I hadn't posted any pipes because I had a few cigars on the run this week. Then last night I squeezed in some lathe time with some of my spalted maple mill cuts and some Mimmo strawberry briar. Mimmo's briar cuts are pretty consistent in quality, not many flaws to speak of when I got inside those 2.























Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## Mjskia

Capstan Gold in a Morgan Bones Poker. Love this flake!


----------



## Piper

ODF in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 cherrywood.


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of potlatch to start the day today.


----------



## DSturg369

The better half has the whole house smelling like barbecue hash... Figured I needed something to stand up to that...

H&H's Anniversary Kake in a La Rocca Speciale


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning, the situation here is not so good, our life here has suddenly deteriorated so much that it has a direct impact on our health. The 3 main reasons are: the new neighbours (here we ironically call them "Investors") and the lack of peace-sleep from them, the unusualness of the dogs on the balconies and the fact that they get dirty on the side-walk (here things are not organized as in other countries) and all 3 are Lockdown and the restrictions we had from the state-police (only we, not the "Investors").
I have gained weight, my blood pressure has increased and I am generally not in a good mood. I do not smoke or drink coffee as before, I have stopped modifying pipes and uploading material to my blog. I try to improve my quality of life as much as I can but it is extremely difficult with so many restrictions, I also can not complain because the system is deliberately made that way.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning, the situation here is not so good, our life here has suddenly deteriorated so much that it has a direct impact on our health. The 3 main reasons are: the new neighbours (here we ironically call them "Investors") and the lack of peace-sleep from them, the unusualness of the dogs on the balconies and the fact that they get dirty on the side-walk (here things are not organized as in other countries) and all 3 are Lockdown and the restrictions we had from the state-police (only we, not the "Investors").
> I have gained weight, my blood pressure has increased and I am generally not in a good mood. I do not smoke or drink coffee as before, I have stopped modifying pipes and uploading material to my blog. I try to improve my quality of life as much as I can but it is extremely difficult with so many restrictions, I also can not complain because the system is deliberately made that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold.


Sid, it sound like the situation there has gotten miserable. It's very sad that your health and the pleasure you got from your activities have suffered. I hope your situation and your health improve soon and you can get back to your pleasant smokes in a cafe. I'm sure we are all looking forward to more beautiful pictures and videos of your pipes and coffee spots.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Mjskia

Happy 4th everyone. 

Starting the day with some Rattray's Black Mallory in a Bones Bent Bulldog. Sure is nice to be feeling a little better.


----------



## Madderduro

happy bday america….davinci in a stanwell


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent, wont be on much for a while, my MIL is not expected to last long so im kinda caught up with all that, have a great 4th


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> CH in a Country Gent, wont be on much for a while, my MIL is not expected to last long so im kinda caught up with all that, have a great 4th
> View attachment 308675


Sorry to hear that Colin, best wishes and God bless


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning, the situation here is not so good, our life here has suddenly deteriorated so much that it has a direct impact on our health. The 3 main reasons are: the new neighbours (here we ironically call them "Investors") and the lack of peace-sleep from them, the unusualness of the dogs on the balconies and the fact that they get dirty on the side-walk (here things are not organized as in other countries) and all 3 are Lockdown and the restrictions we had from the state-police (only we, not the "Investors").
> I have gained weight, my blood pressure has increased and I am generally not in a good mood. I do not smoke or drink coffee as before, I have stopped modifying pipes and uploading material to my blog. I try to improve my quality of life as much as I can but it is extremely difficult with so many restrictions, I also can not complain because the system is deliberately made that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold.


Sorry about your troubles Sid, sometimes all we can do keep on. Life is too short to let someone else ruin yo enjoyment of it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Scap

Watch City Slices


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a castello bent egg.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Sid.Stavros said:


> Good morning, the situation here is not so good, our life here has suddenly deteriorated so much that it has a direct impact on our health. The 3 main reasons are: the new neighbours (here we ironically call them "Investors") and the lack of peace-sleep from them, the unusualness of the dogs on the balconies and the fact that they get dirty on the side-walk (here things are not organized as in other countries) and all 3 are Lockdown and the restrictions we had from the state-police (only we, not the "Investors").
> I have gained weight, my blood pressure has increased and I am generally not in a good mood. I do not smoke or drink coffee as before, I have stopped modifying pipes and uploading material to my blog. I try to improve my quality of life as much as I can but it is extremely difficult with so many restrictions, I also can not complain because the system is deliberately made that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skandinavik Sungold.


I am very sorry to hear of your situation.
Not the politics of those who run things.
That happens in all countries America as well.
I am sad to hear of your health problems.
I wish you well and say a prayer for you.
I was in a similar spot about two years back.
My best Friend and partner Frank had passed had passed.
A couple of years later my brother Thomas passed.
Long story short i let myself go.
Ate what i wanted just said to myself what is the point.
Wrong was I Stinkin thinkin.
Anyways it was right after the new Year.
Just before the Pandemic hit.
I got a high Sugar reading pre Diabetic.
And my triglycerides where off the chart.
I started eating right exercising daily. 
By the time the pandemic hit.
I had lost 65 pounds.
Everybody started gaining weight and i was still losing.
I thank GOD for all his help.
All my numbers are normal it has been better than a year and a half.
I go of the deep edge once in a while.
But the next day i get right back to it.
You owe it to yourself your better than that.
If i did it anybody can All The Best Tony!


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoy some Balkan Sesieni in my new Stanwell Viking.


----------



## Mjskia

Some Wilke Chocolate in a Hobbit. Delicious blend.


----------



## Piper

HH ODF in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlach in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple


----------



## Scap

Pegasus this morning. With some home roasted coffee. Got the smoker going, baking a potato, and then I'm gonna put a couple NY Strips on and smoke those. Planning to do a reverse sear when they get done smoking. 

Gotta love vacation lunch!


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Pegasus this morning. With some home roasted coffee. Got the smoker going, baking a potato, and then I'm gonna put a couple NY Strips on and smoke those. Planning to do a reverse sear when they get done smoking.
> 
> Gotta love vacation lunch!


Sounds tasty! What is a reverse sear? Searing _after_ cooking or reversing the Maillard reaction?😉


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello greatline le dune calabash (shape).


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato


----------



## Mjskia

Some Boswell Chocolate Cream in a Rossi Poker. Nice after dinner treat.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Sounds tasty! What is a reverse sear? Searing _after_ cooking or reversing the Maillard reaction?😉


Yep, bring it up to temp low & slow then blast em at 500-600* for a couple minutes, turns out awesome!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Piper said:


> Sounds tasty! What is a reverse sear? Searing _after_ cooking or reversing the Maillard reaction?😉


Smoke it almost to temp, then sear both sides in a hot skillet.

Needless to say, we didn't need dinner after this lunch.


----------



## Mjskia

Starting my day early with some GLP Windjammer in my Morgan Calabash style briar. Have a great my piping friends.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline faceted dublin.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Mjskia

About to fire up some 965 in a Stanwell Viking.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking Balkan Sobranie in the same Stanwell Viking.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## Piper

HH ODF in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Blue Flake in a Cellini Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Capstan Gold in a Dragon Briars Bent Dublin Freehand. Anyone having a issue posting pics? I click on the paper clip to add a photo, but nothing happens.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Anyone having a issue posting pics? I click on the paper clip to add a photo, but nothing happens.


Not having a problem at the moment.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in the Rejected Volcano


----------



## GunnyJ

C&D Bayou Night


----------



## GunnyJ

Mjskia said:


> Capstan Gold in a Dragon Briars Bent Dublin Freehand. Anyone having a issue posting pics? I click on the paper clip to add a photo, but nothing happens.


Try "Insert Image"


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some 17 year old SG Navy Flake in a Bones Poker.







Just broke the tin open today. It is absolutely amazing ☺


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## DSturg369

Borkum Riff Bourbon Whiskey blend in a well used MM Legend.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Scap

Capt Earl's Diamond Head in my Neerup pot.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some 2004 SG Navy Flake. It's loaded with crystal's, and sparklers like glitter.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Smoking some 2004 SG Navy Flake. It's loaded with crystal's, and sparklers like glitter.


Very nice!!!


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Very nice!!!


Thanks, Dave... This stuff is to die for, the best Navy Flake I ever smoked. The aging really did this blend something special.


----------



## GunnyJ

Esoterica Pembroke


----------



## DSturg369

Carter Hall in a MM mini.


----------



## Mjskia

Heading out back to smoke a large bowl of 2003 SG Full Virginia Flake. This stuff is outstanding!


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## bearinvt

The label on the bag says PSP-TB and it might have come from P&C in the Falcon.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.
> View attachment 308834


Very nice 🙂... Be sure to check your pm's


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold fold and stuff in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some 1999 McClellan Christmas Cheer in a Bones bent flared Dublin. Absolutely wonderful tobacco.


----------



## Mjskia

Just look at this beautiful tobacco!


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClellands 2015 Christmas Cheer in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoy a bowl of well aged PS LNF in a Morgan Bones Bent Apple.


----------



## Piper

SPC Potlatch in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mjskia

1999 McClellan's Christmas Cheer in my Morgan bent apple. A fine start to this cloudy day.


----------



## Mjskia

@Fusion I haven't seen you post in a while, I hope all is well brother.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of Capstan Gold in my beautiful Dragon Briars Bent Dublin Freehand. Wonderful blend, and pipe. Have a wonderful day brothers and sisters.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Doctor's strawberry tree calabash.


----------



## bearinvt

Mjskia said:


> @Fusion I haven't seen you post in a while, I hope all is well brother.


He had mentioned he would not be around much for while.


----------



## GunnyJ

Had a bowl of Blend #1, it turned out pretty darn good.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Mjskia

Starting the day with some Chocolate Covered Cherry Cream in a MM Hobbit. 

It's my own concoction of two blends, and it's darn good.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Match Prince Albert in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 SG Navy Flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Mjskia

Just finished a bowl of Escudo in a MM Mark Twain. Forgot to take a picture 😂


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

HH ODF in a Doctor's strawberry tree calabash.


----------



## ukbob

Morning all , starting off with a bowl of Revor Plug in a Peterson 316.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Mjskia

1999 McClellan Christmas Cheer in a Morgan bent flared Dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger/PA 50/50 in a Hilson Vintage Acorn.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Mjskia

Plum Pudding in my Rossi Prince.


----------



## Mjskia

Now smoking some 2004 SG Navy Flake in a Bones Bent Bulldog.


----------



## GunnyJ

Spanish Moss in a Meerschaum.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Mjskia

Sitting down to enjoy some Maltese Falcon in a Stanwell Viking.


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Special courtesy of







@*Mjskia* in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin. This smells like plum pudding and tastes amazing! Thanks Mike.


----------



## Mjskia

I'm very glad you like it!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## CrustyCat

Having some Orlik Golden Sliced in my Rossi Canadian along with a Sam Adams.


----------



## Mjskia

Hope everyone is having as wonderful a Friday as myself. Sitting on the patio in this 98⁰ weather smoking some 2004 McClellan's Syrian Full Balkan in a Morgan Bent Bulldog. Just enjoying life, and a incredible blend today.









The Enabler 😂


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Special Blend in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> 1999 McClelland Christmas Special Blend in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.
> View attachment 309146


Well, you must really like this blend. Can't blame you, it certainly is wonderful.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

2004 SG FVF courtesy of @Mjskia in a Former egg. Total treat to smoke this. Fresh FVF is light gold, has a dry surface, and, to my palate, can be a bit rough. This 17-year-old flake is dark brown, oily, has a faint haze of sugar, and is as smooth as toffee.


----------



## Mjskia

It is delicious. It's amazing what time does for these blends. I'm so happy you're getting the opportunity to try these tobacco's, and that you enjoy them.


----------



## Piper

2002 McLelland Dark Star, courtesy of @*Mjskia







* in a Wolfgang Becker wasp. Another delicious aged virginia!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Mjskia

I just popped a tin of 2002 Orlik Dark Strong Kentucky. It looks, and smells incredible, smells like Molasses. This will be today's first smoke!


----------



## Mjskia

Just put a flame to the 2002 Orlik DSK, and is it wonderful. I'm enjoying it in my Morgan Bones Poker.
I'm half way into this, and all I can say is that it's awesome. The Virginia's come shining through with lots of hay, wood slight hints of citrus. It has lots of sweet Molasses as well. It's extremely smooth, burns slow and cool. Only problem is that it's no longer available 😭
I


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

2002 SG Navy Flake, courtesy @*Mjskia* in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian. Worth taking a closeup of the flake: frosted with sugar and like a strip of leather. Yum!


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok Meer. Amazing stuff.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> 1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok Meer. Amazing stuff.
> View attachment 309202


Well, you seem to be very fond of this one, and for good reason. I'm very happy that you enjoy it as much as you do.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Pete Dublin Edition.


----------



## ukbob

GH Dark Kentucky in a bent Falcon.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake (recent vintage)







in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Solani Virginia Flake (recent vintage)
> View attachment 309212
> in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


"Recent vintage" 😆😆😆😆 it's still good stuff, that's what I started my day off with.


----------



## Mjskia

Packed this monstrosity with Maltese Falcon, and have to say "it's a very nice blend". Glad I bought the 8oz tub.


----------



## GunnyJ

Rattray's Exotic Passion in a MM


----------



## Piper

2004 SG FVF in a Wolfgang Becker apple. Yum!


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> 2004 SG FVF in a Wolfgang Becker apple. Yum!
> View attachment 309220


Super smooth, and tasty.


----------



## DSturg369

MM Country Gentlemen in a MM Legend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> @Fusion I haven't seen you post in a while, I hope all is well brother.


All ok, my MIL was sick and passed on Friday, still a bit hectic here but im kinda back posting again


----------



## Piper

2002 McClelland Dark Star, courtesy @Mjskia, in a Doctor's strawberry wood calabash. Bag note dried prunes. Flavor is sour plum brandy. Delicious.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> 2002 McClelland Dark Star, courtesy @Mjskia, in a Doctor's strawberry wood calabash. Bag note dried prunes. Flavor is sour plum brandy. Delicious.
> View attachment 309239


You have now tried all of them, except the Escudo, I'm dying to know how it compares to the others. 

Which is your favorite thus far? I think I can guess, but I'll let you tell us.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> All ok, my MIL was sick and passed on Friday, still a bit hectic here but im kinda back posting again


Very happy to see you back!
You add a certain flare to this section.
Great pictures great attitude.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> You have now tried all of them, except the Escudo, I'm dying to know how it compares to the others.
> 
> Which is your favorite thus far? I think I can guess, but I'll let you tell us.


I've been holding off cracking the tin of Escudo until I finish the baggies. So far I like all the blends—who wouldn't!—but I'm finding the 1999 McClelland's Christmas Cheer sublime. This is apparently pure virginias from a single crop but it tastes as if it has essence of Christmas pudding on it! Amazing stuff!


----------



## Piper

Smoking my own stuff this morning: Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter. I've been rubbing out the tobacco and loading the bowl the night before. Convenient but also the perfect condition for smoking.


----------



## Mjskia

2004 SG FVF to start this cloudy day.


----------



## Mjskia

Maltese Falcon in my old cob. Excellent blend.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Mjskia

Balkan Supreme in a Rossi Prince. Must Have been standing on my head when I took the photo 😂


----------



## Mjskia

ODF in a Rossi Billiard. Love this stuff.


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Radice


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Very happy to see you back!
> You add a certain flare to this section.
> Great pictures great attitude.


Thank you Tony


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Thank you Tony


Just saying the truth.
You kind sir are very welcome!
Peace my Brother!


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## DSturg369

Have a chicken baking in the oven, sipping on some Black Heart Spiced Rum and enjoying some Prince Albert in a MM Legend.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a morning coffee in my Boss Turkey mug, and a bowl of Solani 633 in my Dragon Briars Bent Dublin.


----------



## Piper

2004 SG FVF in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a RDP egg


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of SG St. James Flake in my Morgan Bones Bent Dublin. Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Mjskia

Ending my evening with a bowl of Balkan Sesieni in the Rossi Prince.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## CrustyCat

Having some Orlik Golden Sliced in my Rossi and a fat tire.


----------



## Piper

CrustyCat said:


> Having some Orlik Golden Sliced in my Rossi and a fat tire.


First I heard of Fat Tire was on Bosch, a great police series that just wrapped up. Decided to buy a six pack but haven't tried it yet. Hope you enjoyed the smoke and beer.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Germaine's Brown Flake in a Rossi.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## CrustyCat

Piper said:


> First I heard of Fat Tire was on Bosch, a great police series that just wrapped up. Decided to buy a six pack but haven't tried it yet. Hope you enjoyed the smoke and beer.


It was a great show and pretty good beer.


----------



## bearinvt

CrustyCat said:


> It was a great show and pretty good beer.


Where were you smoking and drinking in that pic?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in the rejected Volcano


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoy a bowl of 2004 Old Gowrie courtesy David aka @Piper in my Stanwell Viking. Thank you again, David for this wonderful gift. I love this group, and the wonderful members.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Walther Squashed Tomato,


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Piper

2004 McClelland Dark Star in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## CrustyCat

bearinvt said:


> Where were you smoking and drinking in that pic?


The lounge at the Silverado Casino in Fernley.


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in the Savinelli and home roasted Peruvian coffee in the mug.


----------



## Mjskia

Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture in a Mark Twain Cob.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

2004 SG Navy Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying some fine tobacco this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&CO Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Mjskia

Bengal Slices in the Mark Twain Cob.


----------



## Piper

First bowl of C&D Small Batch Sun Bear in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

C&D Honey Bear in a Doctor's stawberry wood calabash.


----------



## Mjskia

Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake courtesy of @mikebjrtx in a Rossi Prince.


----------



## Mjskia

Samuel Gawith Best Brown in my Bones Bent Apple. A beautiful day to be on the patio...


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## bearinvt

Mjskia said:


> Samuel Gawith Best Brown in my Bones Bent Apple. A beautiful day to be on the patio...
> View attachment 309423


Nice chapeau!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Scap

Sillems Black in the 2019 POTY


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Mjskia

2006 Dunhill Navy Rolls in a Rossi Billiard.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello greatline fluted dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

2004 SG FVF in a Wolfgang Becker wasp. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Fusion

Think we are back to normal. St Bruno Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> 2004 SG FVF in a Wolfgang Becker wasp. Thanks Mike.
> View attachment 309450


Any time brother, you know that.


----------



## Mjskia

Samuel Gawith Bothy Flake in a Bones Bent Dublin.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Piper

SG St James Flake (again courtesy @*Mjskia*







) in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Fusion

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Radice oil cured twin bore


----------



## Fusion

D&S Levant in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

HH ODF in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Bill Walther squashed tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Blue in a Radice Volcano


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking my own Cherry blend in the Shire Cobbit.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> SG St James Flake (again courtesy @*Mjskia*
> View attachment 309479
> ) in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


David,

How do you like the St. James Flake?


----------



## Piper

It was a little meh for me. I was glad to be able to sample it (thanks Mike) but I get more flavor out of other virginias and VaPers. Mind you, this was after only one bowl. Fortunately, I have enough for a few more!


----------



## Piper

Another bowl of Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> It was a little meh for me. I was glad to be able to sample it (thanks Mike) but I get more flavor out of other virginias and VaPers. Mind you, this was after only one bowl. Fortunately, I have enough for a few more!


Good to know your thoughts. I like it, but prefer Solani 633 by a long shot. 633 will be difficult to beat IMHO. It's funny how sometimes after the first bowl of a particular blend we don't care for it, but after several bowls we really like it, Vice-versa.


----------



## Mjskia

Samuel Gawith St. James Flake in my Bones Bent Apple, and a cup of coffee ☕ to start the day.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Good to know your thoughts. I like it, but prefer Solani 633 by a long shot. 633 will be difficult to beat IMHO. It's funny how sometimes after the first bowl of a particular blend we don't care for it, but after several bowls we really like it, Vice-versa.


I agree Solani 633 is hard to beat. That's why I started my day with Solani 633 in a Doctor's strawberry tree calabash and a cup of black coffee.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 (VF) in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## DSturg369

50/50 mix of PA/Lane's 1-Q in a MM Legend. Room note of fresh baked cookies.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Gh Dark Flake Scented in a No Name Pot


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Barling


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> St Bruno Flake in a Barling
> View attachment 309566


It's really great to see you back, and posting! Be well brother.


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> It's really great to see you back, and posting! Be well brother.


Thanks, its good to be back to normal, a death in the close family has everyone in turmoil for quite a while.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of Hearth and Home Anniversary Kake courtesy @mikebjrtx in a Mark Twain Cob. Thank you sir, I'm totally enjoying this.


----------



## Fusion

Sutliff match Victorian in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Piper

St James Flake in a Castello full bent egg.


----------



## Piper

St James Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple. Really enjoying this blend finally.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Astleys #44 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> St James Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple. Really enjoying this blend finally.
> View attachment 309579


Sometimes it takes a few bowls before you start to like a blend. If I smoke half of a tin and still don't like it, I never will. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Piper

Half bowl of St James Flake in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Escudo (tinned 3/15/04), courtesy @*Mjskia,* in a Former Danish egg. The tobacco was at the perfect moisture even after 17+ years in the tin. Odor of dessicated prunes. A touch of brown sugar and vinegar, maybe grape! on the tip of the tongue. As docile as a kitten.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Escudo (tinned 3/15/04), courtesy @*Mjskia,* in a Former Danish egg. The tobacco was at the perfect moisture even after 17+ years in the tin. Odor of dessicated prunes. A touch of brown sugar and vinegar, maybe grape! on the tip of the tongue. As docile as a kitten.
> View attachment 309590


Wow, those have darkened nicely. They look fantastic, glad you like them.


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Yellow in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Old Gowrie courtesy of @Piper ... Excellent smoke. Gotta go slow with this tin cause there's no more to be had..... Thanks, David.


----------



## Fusion

Following David @Piper with some Escudo in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Escudo (tinned 3/15/04), courtesy @*Mjskia,* in a Former Danish egg. The tobacco was at the perfect moisture even after 17+ years in the tin. Odor of dessicated prunes. A touch of brown sugar and vinegar, maybe grape! on the tip of the tongue. As docile as a kitten.
> View attachment 309590



I have a tin of Dunhill Navy rolls from 06 and they look just like that. They are so delicious, and smooth. We need to enjoy this stuff now @Piper cause who knows how much longer we have. I've been doing a lot of sharing here, and on one of the Facebook groups. So much vintage tobacco that we should be enjoy now, not someday! It's funny how we age blends for years, then don't want to pop the tin. I'm done doing that. Everything gets opened and smoked and shared. We all enjoy the same hobby and each other Brother, we need to live up to that. I'm just so happy to be back, and lucky enough to have these tobacco's to share. You're all wonderful, and I consider all of you family.


----------



## Mjskia

Hey, who's the old bum smoking Maltese Falcon in a cob? I'm having a bad hair day! 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking a giant bowl of Hobbits Weed in the Wizard before dinner. This should las a bit, lol.


----------



## DSturg369

Awesome all!


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of 1999 McClellan #12 in a cob. This is such a fantastic blend, but unfortunately no longer available.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> I have a tin of Dunhill Navy rolls from 06 and they look just like that. They are so delicious, and smooth. We need to enjoy this stuff now @Piper cause who knows how much longer we have. I've been doing a lot of sharing here, and on one of the Facebook groups. So much vintage tobacco that we should be enjoy now, not someday! It's funny how we age blends for years, then don't want to pop the tin. I'm done doing that. Everything gets opened and smoked and shared. We all enjoy the same hobby and each other Brother, we need to live up to that. I'm just so happy to be back, and lucky enough to have these tobacco's to share. You're all wonderful, and I consider all of you family.


Well said Mike. Right back at you! You're totally right about not waiting for a rainy day. I have some Dunhill tins that I thought would go the way of McClelland. Fortunately, they were revived by Peterson. They're only a few years old but I should probably crack them soon. I don't know about you, but I tend to want to use up the huge assortment of stuff I have in jars before opening more tins.


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## CrustyCat

Mjskia said:


> Smoking a giant bowl of Hobbits Weed in the Wizard before dinner. This should las a bit, lol.
> View attachment 309599


I have one of those. Haven't smoked it yet. The wife just laughed at me when I pulled it out of the box.


----------



## Mjskia

CrustyCat said:


> I have one of those. Haven't smoked it yet. The wife just laughed at me when I pulled it out of the box.


It's an amazing smoker....


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold fold and stuff in a Castello 1982 Greatline dublin, with black coffee.


----------



## Scap

Full Metal Balkanist in a drugstore cob.


----------



## Mjskia

Frog Morton OTT in my Stanwell Viking.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Old Dominion in a Pete System 302 Spigot


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Barling, some kind soul from here sent me a package today with the Coniston and a in of Molto Dolce, more on that later


----------



## Mjskia

About to enjoy a bowl of Esoterica (And So To Bed). Smoking it in my Morgan Bones Poker.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Doctor's strawberry tree.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Scap

Full Metal Balkanist in my Neeeup Pot.
Drinking home roasted Peruvian coffee, and watching the pup bark at a bullfrog that is living in our backyard.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a fantastic blend to start my day.


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Doctor's horn. Smoking mellow







this morning accompanied by black coffee.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Dunhill shell bent billiard with a much-loved vulcanite stem.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## DSturg369

50/50 mix... PA and Lane's 1-Q in a MM Legend... the more I smoke it the better it seems to get.


----------



## Piper

DSturg369 said:


> 50/50 mix... PA and Lane's 1-Q in a MM Legend... the more I smoke it the better it seems to get.


The whole is greater than the sum of the parts?


----------



## Piper

SG Marlin Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## DSturg369

Piper said:


> The whole is greater than the sum of the parts?


Well... 90% of my smoking is Prince Albert, in and of itself. Thought I would try mixing this and that and see what happened. This one works for me.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Locust in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Locust







in a Wolfgang Becker wasp. This stuff tastes better with a lot of drying time.


----------



## Mjskia

Balkan Sesieni in a Morgan Bones Poker to start this beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Doctor's Calabash.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking SG St. James Flake in my custom Dragon Briars Bent Dublin.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## GunnyJ




----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## ukbob

Morning all starting off with a bowl of GH Dark Kentucky in a Neerup Classic.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Mjskia

I'm enjoying a delicious bowl of Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in my Piccolo Prince. It's a wonderful 79⁰ with bluebird skies, and low humidity. Can't think of a more relaxing thing to be doing. Life is wonderful right now.


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> Ennerdale in a Falcon
> View attachment 309749


Good afternoon brother... How do you like those Falcon Pipes? Always wanted to try one. Have a wonderful day brother.


----------



## Mjskia

Some 2007 Old Gowrie, courtesy of David aka @Piper 

This is an awesome blend, thank you brother.


----------



## Piper

I'm going to be away from home for the next two weeks, visiting people with houses instead of apartments. A rare opportunity to smoke some nice cigars outdoors. I'll be following my pipe buddies here but will be posting occasionally only on the CC thread.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a Comoy Pebble Grain Prince.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> I'm going to be away from home for the next two weeks, visiting people with houses instead of apartments. A rare opportunity to smoke some nice cigars outdoors. I'll be following my pipe buddies here but will be posting occasionally only on the CC thread.


Have a grand time my friend!
All the best!
Tony


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> I'm going to be away from home for the next two weeks, visiting people with houses instead of apartments. A rare opportunity to smoke some nice cigars outdoors. I'll be following my pipe buddies here but will be posting occasionally only on the CC thread.


That sounds fantastic. I wish you the best times ever with friends & family. 

P.S. what's the CC thread? Lol


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Have a grand time my friend!
> All the best!
> Tony


Thanks Tony. My first foray back into cigars last night was totally delightful. Looking forward to a few more over the next couple of weeks! Enjoy the rest of the summer.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> That sounds fantastic. I wish you the best times ever with friends & family.
> 
> P.S. what's the CC thread? Lol


Thanks Mike. The CC thread is the What Did You Smoke Today Habanos Only. Enjoy the summer. Thank goodness there is still some left!


----------



## Fusion

Mjskia said:


> Good afternoon brother... How do you like those Falcon Pipes? Always wanted to try one. Have a wonderful day brother.


Yea i like my Falcon, only have 1 bowl for it and i mostly smoke Lakelands in it, they were hard to find for a while but i think its easier now


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Savinelli Fiammata


----------



## DSturg369

Same here, only one bowl for my Falcon. I smoke it once in awhile and it is a good smoker.VA's and VaPer's only in mine.


----------



## Mjskia

Just finishing up a bowl of Esoterica And So To Bed, and a Heretic Chocolate Hazelnut Porter. Life is good.


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Radice


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying Plum Pudding in my Meer.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Radice Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Nice to see ya all taking up the slack while Piper is out!


----------



## Fusion

Prince Albert in a Barling, i keep going back to try this but still cant finish a bowl, get a chemical taste from it


----------



## DSturg369

Fusion said:


> Prince Albert in a Barling, i keep going back to try this but still cant finish a bowl, get a chemical taste from it
> View attachment 309849


Prince Albert is something you either love or hate. It gives a great nutty taste to anything you add it to. YMMV


----------



## awk6898

I barely ever light up a pipe. But there's something about a pipe for breakfast while camping that I love and can always make time for. Here's yesterday's and today's bowl.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Luxury Navy Flake in a Sasieni Dublin


----------



## Fusion

Bosun Plug in a No Name pot


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Pete Bulldog.


----------



## DSturg369

PA in a MM mini.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Escudo Navy De luxe in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## MarshWheeling

DSturg369 said:


> PA in a MM mini.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk



I can’t find any PA Pouches.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in Castello bent egg with an army mount. Quick stopover in NY before trip to CA tomorrow. I've been smoking cigars but have really missed the pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Sun Bear Black Locust in Castello bent egg with an army mount. Quick stopover in NY before trip to CA tomorrow. I've been smoking cigars but have really missed the pipe.
> View attachment 309883


Have a great trip!
All the best.
Tony


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Speakeasy Navy flake in an RDP egg


----------



## MarshWheeling

O







PA in a Grabow Royalton


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Have a great trip!
> All the best.
> Tony


Thanks Tony. Smoking the only baccy and pipe I have with me—Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello bent egg. Drinking some excellent local coffee black and waiting for the fog to lift.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Fusion

Pembroke in a Neerup Pot


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Thanks Tony. Smoking the only baccy and pipe I have with me—Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello bent egg. Drinking some excellent local coffee black and waiting for the fog to lift.
> View attachment 309942


----------



## Fusion

HU Directors Cut in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Arango Balkan Supreme in a ratty old cob lol. Once you press this tobacco for two weeks under high pressure then let it jarred for a month it's incredible. It's now smooth as silk, and a wonderful smoke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Scap

Smoked a bowl of Bayou Morning in my GBD.
After I grabbed the pipe out of the rack, I realized it had been over a year since I last smoked it.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited







Ready Rubbed in a Pete Arklow Red.


----------



## Piper

No variation: I'm smoking C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello bent egg. Black "Coltrane" coffee from Red Bay coffee is my drink.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston Cut Plug in a Pete SH Squire, Thank you David @Piper


----------



## Mjskia

Late to the party as always.







Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in a Bones Poker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Burley Flake in the Rejected Volcano


----------



## Mjskia

PS LNF in a 4 dot Sasieni Bent Dublin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Fusion

Bailey's front porch in a Barling


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Mjskia

Fusion said:


> GH Dark Plug in a Frank Thunder Poker
> View attachment 309999


I really need to get myself a pipe from Frank.


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of Esoterica Penzance in my skull Meer on this screaming hot day. Stay cool friends

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fusion

PS LNF in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## DSturg369

Orlik Golden Sliced in a MM Legend... Thanks Kevin.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a large bowl of Wilke Chocolate Nougat in my MM Cobbit Hobbit.


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a Pete Racing Green


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Mjskia

Samuel Gawith Chocolate Flake in my Bones Bent Apple.


----------



## Fusion

SG Squadron Leader in a Savinelli 915 Fiammata


----------



## GunnyJ

Boswell Northwoods in a MM.


----------



## Scap

Bayou Morning in my little Rossi with some Ethiopian coffee I roasted last night.

The bright Virginia is playing nice with the fruit forward flavors in the coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Slice in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an RDP egg


----------



## Fusion

WCC RouxGaroux in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## GunnyJ

Christmas 2018


----------



## Mjskia

Good morning ladies and gentlemen. Starting my day with a Esoterica Penzance in a Rossi Prince. If you ever get the opportunity to get some Penzance, do so because the hype is real.


----------



## Scap

PS Lux Bullseye in my Savinelli dedicated to my pup Lola. Hard to believe it has been a year since we lost her.
She was only 14#, but 10 feet tall and bulletproof. With a personality twice as big.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a RDPowell Bulldog


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Pete System Spigot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## awk6898

My first try with a flake (ribbon?) cut tobacco. I used the fold in half method to pack the pipe and it seemed very tightly packed, but had a loose draw. Enjoyable, but got hot and required relights every few puffs. What should I be doing differently?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

Rub it out. Or, separate the flake lengthwise, roll or fold the shreads and load your bowl in layers. This works for me very well... YMMV.


----------



## DSturg369

Just remember... More air equals a hotter burn, and therefore less air is a cooler burn... If that makes sense.


----------



## awk6898

DSturg369 said:


> Just remember... More air equals a hotter burn, and therefore less air is a cooler burn... If that makes sense.


Definitely 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion

Condor Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

awk6898 said:


> My first try with a flake (ribbon?) cut tobacco. I used the fold in half method to pack the pipe and it seemed very tightly packed, but had a loose draw. Enjoyable, but got hot and required relights every few puffs. What should I be doing differently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I usually fold it over and roll it a couple of times between my fingers to help separate the strands a bit and the folded end goes in first. It’s still hit or miss though, most of the time I don’t bother and just rub it out.


----------



## GunnyJ

Who Knows? and Spanish Moss in a MM were the blends of the day.


----------



## awk6898

Nightcap. Some Grand Central from Drew Estate









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Back in my apartment. Freshly painted. Only pipe I can put my hands on is my travel pipe—Castello bent egg filled with some tasty SPC Potlatch. Blue bottle Giant Steps black is my morning coffee.


----------



## Mjskia

A bowl of Samuel Gawith Navy Flake in a Bones Poker to start the day.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Germain's Rich Dark Flake in Skully.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Back in my apartment. Freshly painted. Only pipe I can put my hands on is my travel pipe—Castello bent egg filled with some tasty SPC Potlatch. Blue bottle Giant Steps black is my morning coffee.
> View attachment 310247


Nice to see you back!


----------



## Fusion

War Horse Green in a Maddis


----------



## DSturg369

What is that War Horse green like? I see it all over the site that shall not be named.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Fusion

DSturg369 said:


> What is that War Horse green like? I see it all over the site that shall not be named.


I like it, its kinda different, a little like a Lakeland, Tonquin Anise, Fruit, more aromatic than the Red, reminds me of Condor


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## DSturg369

That licorice flavor will probably stop me from getting it. I think I might try the red instead... But thanks for the info.


----------



## Fusion

DSturg369 said:


> That licorice flavor will probably stop me from getting it. I think I might try the red instead... But thanks for the info.


Its not heavy on the Anice but it is noticeable as it is in the Red


----------



## DSturg369

Thanks again... Almost dropped the hammer on a tin of it.


----------



## Piper

Had a bowl of HH Vintage Syrian in the same Castello egg around lunchtime. This evening I managed to extract my Doctor's strawberry tree apple and fold some Capstan Gold into it. Watching Ted Lasso.


----------



## Mjskia

Starting my day off with some C&D Sunbear Black Locust in my Sasieni Bent Dublin.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Joining Mike with Sun Bear Black Locust in a Former danish egg.


----------



## Fusion

Starting my day with some Escudo Navy De luxe in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Peterson University Flake in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.
> View attachment 310287


She is a beauty!


----------



## Piper

Thanks Tony @TonyBrooklyn.


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Scap

...And so to bed.
Just a small bowl as I wind down for the evening.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Fusion

Quick note to you all, I wont be posting as much in the next few months, my wife has just retired and we have decided to sell up and move to our house in the Phillipines, (My wife is Phillipino) so im going to be busy for a while. Ill still post but just not as frequently as i do now.
Todays smoke is Solani Silver flake in a Neerup Pot


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Quick note to you all, I wont be posting as much in the next few months, my wife has just retired and we have decided to sell up and move to our house in the Phillipines, (My wife is Phillipino) so im going to be busy for a while. Ill still post but just not as frequently as i do now.
> Todays smoke is Solani Silver flake in a Neerup Pot
> View attachment 310316


I will miss not seeing you here as much.
That being said best of luck
All the best Tony


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I will miss not seeing you here as much.
> That being said best of luck
> All the best Tony


Thank you Tony, will be back to normal when we get settled again


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Thank you Tony, will be back to normal when we get settled again


You kind sir are very welcome !


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Fusion said:


> Quick note to you all, I wont be posting as much in the next few months, my wife has just retired and we have decided to sell up and move to our house in the Phillipines, (My wife is Phillipino) so im going to be busy for a while. Ill still post but just not as frequently as i do now.
> Todays smoke is Solani Silver flake in a Neerup Pot
> View attachment 310316


We have a place in Boljoon, Cebu Colin
Where are you moving to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> We have a place in Boljoon, Cebu Colin
> Where are you moving to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just googled it what a lovely place !


----------



## Fusion

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> We have a place in Boljoon, Cebu Colin
> Where are you moving to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow, not far away at all, we are just outside Tacloban on the next island over from you Leyte, been to Cebu quite a few times, bought most of our house furniture there.
Actual place is called Tanawan.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Quick note to you all, I wont be posting as much in the next few months, my wife has just retired and we have decided to sell up and move to our house in the Phillipines, (My wife is Phillipino) so im going to be busy for a while. Ill still post but just not as frequently as i do now.


Colin, I hope you have an easy move. Sounds like a wonderful place to be retired. Looking forward to seeing you regularly back on the forum once you're settled.


----------



## Piper

2004 SG Navy Flake in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Colin, I hope you have an easy move. Sounds like a wonderful place to be retired. Looking forward to seeing you regularly back on the forum once you're settled.


Thank you David


----------



## GunnyJ

Josie the puppy has decided that pouncing on bugs at night is a cool thing to do. I decided that watching her with a small bowl of Bayou Night was a good thing to do.


----------



## ukbob

Morning all starting off with a bowl of Capstan Blue in a Peterson Jekyll & Hyde Xl02.


----------



## bearinvt

Fusion said:


> Quick note to you all, I wont be posting as much in the next few months, my wife has just retired and we have decided to sell up and move to our house in the Phillipines, (My wife is Phillipino) so im going to be busy for a while. Ill still post but just not as frequently as i do now.
> Todays smoke is Solani Silver flake in a Neerup Pot


Best wishes on that major life change. I'm sure you will find your pipe will relieve some of the stress every now and then.


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

Some Old Dark Fired in a Cob this morning.


----------



## Fusion

GH Dark Plug in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Scap

Hansome Flake


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Fusion

Capstan Blue in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Fusion

bearinvt said:


> Best wishes on that major life change. I'm sure you will find your pipe will relieve some of the stress every now and then.


Thank you


----------



## MarshWheeling

Fusion said:


> Quick note to you all, I wont be posting as much in the next few months, my wife has just retired and we have decided to sell up and move to our house in the Phillipines, (My wife is Phillipino) so im going to be busy for a while. Ill still post but just not as frequently as i do now.
> Todays smoke is Solani Silver flake in a Neerup Pot
> View attachment 310316


Good luck to you Colin. It sounds like an exciting move. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## Mjskia

Breaking in my brand new Savinelli 673 ks with some Balkan Sobranie. What a beautiful pipe this is.


----------



## DSturg369

Mjskia said:


> Breaking in my brand new Savinelli 673 ks with some Balkan Sobranie. What a beautiful pipe this is.
> View attachment 310391


That is a beautiful pipe.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Breaking in my brand new Savinelli 673 ks with some Balkan Sobranie. What a beautiful pipe this is.
> View attachment 310391


Love the tortoise shell stem!


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill root briar apple.


----------



## Fusion

MarshWheeling said:


> Good luck to you Colin. It sounds like an exciting move. Hope to hear from you soon.


Thank You


----------



## Scap

I love how this pipe looks, but it's much too heavy for me to clench comfortably.
4th Gen with three coins of PS Lux Bullseye.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

DSturg369 said:


> That is a beautiful pipe.


Indeed she is!


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Slice in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Viprati in a Castello shape 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin with a cup of Blue Bottle Giant Steps black. Happy Monday!


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoying a bowl of Germain's Brown Flake in my Sasieni Bent Dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

Piper said:


> Love the tortoise shell stem!


Thank you brother.


----------



## Fusion

GH Coniston in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello greatline dublin. One bowl left in the tin. This Sun Bear was good stuff.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.
> View attachment 310493


I love that pipe gorgeous!


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love that pipe gorgeous!


Thanks Tony. It's my fanciest pipe. Despite the size, it has the equivalent of Dunhill group 3 bowl, i.e. smallish medium.


----------



## Piper

Smoking Solani 633 (Virginia Flake) in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill 3 year matured in a Pete System 302 Spigot


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Piper said:


> Thanks Tony. It's my fanciest pipe. Despite the size, it has the equivalent of Dunhill group 3 bowl, i.e. smallish medium.


I appreciate you taking the time to explain.
I know very little about pipes.
I at one time had a half a dozen or so.
I tried some Virginia flake I think it was.
Got tongue bite so bad I lost interest.
I gave them and all my baccy away.
To my girlfriends brother he loves it.


----------



## DSturg369

SOSDD for me... PA in a MM mini, clenching while I wash a few jars that have been collecting dust for a while.


----------



## Piper

Smoking Sun Bear in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## Piper

Finished the first of three tins of Sun Bear Black Locust in this Doctor's calabash with a small bowl.

Wish I'd bought more of this limited release but was uncertain about the honey topping and didn't want to be stuck with it if I ended up not liking it. I will definitely be getting a few more tins if C&D reissues this tobacco at some point.


----------



## DSturg369

So many beautiful pipes... Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in an Altinok meer with black coffee.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some PS LNF in my Meer on this hot and humid day.


----------



## Mjskia

DSturg369 said:


> SOSDD for me... PA in a MM mini, clenching while I wash a few jars that have been collecting dust for a while.


Very nice brother.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking some Solani 633 in my custom Dragon Briars Bent Dublin Freehand. Great hot humid day blend.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr aged virginia in a Former danish egg.


----------



## Fusion

Sad day and a happy day both, sad because i sold my beloved Toyota FJ Cruiser, happy because i got a great price for it and its my birthday, Thank you Carmax
Celebrating with a rare for me beer, some nice food and a bowl of CH in one of my Country Gents


----------



## Piper

Happy birthday Colin! Bitter-sweet culling stuff prior to a move.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## GunnyJ

Who Knows?


----------



## DSturg369




----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Sad day and a happy day both, sad because i sold my beloved Toyota FJ Cruiser, happy because i got a great price for it and its my birthday, Thank you Carmax
> Celebrating with a rare for me beer, some nice food and a bowl of CH in one of my Country Gents
> View attachment 310553


Happy Birthday Colin!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Happy Birthday Colin, hope it was a good one!


----------



## Mjskia

A bowl of Smokey & The Bandit in a beat up Cob.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## ukbob

Breaking in a Peterson Sherlock Holmes Dark Smooth Lestrade P lip with a bowl LBF.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton Storm Front in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Piper

Potlatch in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Two coins of Mike's 2004 Escudo in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

Morning everyone!


Piper said:


> Two coins of Mike's 2004 Escudo in a Dunhill root dublin.
> View attachment 310595


Good stuff right there! Glad you enjoy it. Gotta go slow, and savor it.


----------



## Fusion

Wcc Simply Red in a Maddis Brandy


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's str







awberry wood calabash


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Mjskia

Anniversary Kake I my Bones bent Apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Manil Le Petit Robin in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Scap

Started and ending the day with H&H Black House


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in an RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Fusion

Wcc RouxGaroux in a Radice Rind


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker apple with black coffee this morning.


----------



## Piper

Half a bowl of Ennerdale in a Dunhill shell bent







billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Boswell Northwoods in a cob. Excellent smoke.


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Radice Volcano


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former danish egg.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.







dddddddddd


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## ukbob

Morning all starting off with a bowl of GH Dark Kentucky in a Peterson Liscannor Xl02, and waiting for the sun to come through the clouds.😂


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

Baileys Front Porch in a Maddis, about 1/2 of my cellar started its 3 month journey to the Phillipines today


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in Tau bent billiard.


----------



## Scap

Potlatch.
Always a good bowl. Been too busy to smoke much, so this bowl had me feeling it. 🤘🤘


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking my first bowl ever of Stonehenge. Very lovely smoke. Thanks for the recommendation @Piper


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Mjskia

Enjoy a bowl of Boswell Northwoods in my Mark Twain Cob. This is one of my favorite all-time blends, if not my favorite.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy, with a dram of cask strength Islay, to end the work day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Mjskia

Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake in a Morgan Bones Bent Apple. I soaked a few flakes in Myer's Rum overnight then let dry for a week. Took a flake out of the jar last night and let it dry. Packed the bowl this morning, and WOW, it it good!


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Tau bent billiard.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Former Danish egg.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Fusion

GH Brown Flake Scented in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Esoterica Pembroke in my vintage Jost made by Comoy England. She's a great smoker. 

What a picture perfect day here in Massachusetts! Everyone please stay safe, and enjoy the holiday weekend.


----------



## bearinvt

Mjskia said:


> Smoking Esoterica Pembroke in my vintage Jost made by Comoy England. She's a great smoker.
> 
> What a picture perfect day here in Massachusetts! Everyone please stay safe, and enjoy the holiday weekend.
> View attachment 310903


She’s a good looker too!


----------



## Mjskia

bearinvt said:


> She’s a good looker too!


Why thank you sir... And only $25 at auction, great buy!


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Tau bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in an Altinok meer.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Lorenzetti Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

St Bruno's in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## Mjskia

C&D Haunted bookshop in my Bones.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 (VF) in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

Royal Yacht in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Stanwell Billiard.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## GunnyJ

Had the last bowl of Who Knows? tonight...that was a good mistake...


----------



## Piper

GunnyJ said:


> Had the last bowl of Who Knows? tonight...that was a good mistake...


A happy accident?


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Sillem Councilor in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Barling


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## Piper

ODF in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in a Falcon


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former Danish egg.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a Pete Dublin Edition.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

GH Bosun Plug in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Tau bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello fluted greatline dublin. Watching US Open Semis.


----------



## Scap

Star of the East since it's cooling off a bit.


----------



## Piper

Coniston in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Smoked last night but didn't click "Post Reply." 1999 Escudo in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Dunhill root dublin. Never noticed the scratch until I saw the photo. I should probably buff it out







.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Fusion

WCC Simply Red in a Maddis


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Scap

Full VA Flake in a Peterson P-Lip


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

1999 Escudo in a Wolfgang Becker apple. Half cup of black coffee to wake me up.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Pete System Calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley Flake in an RDP egg


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Castello greatline faceted dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former danish egg.


----------



## Fusion

CH in a Country Gent


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking War Horse Red in my MM Emerald.


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Fusion

Joining David with some Escudo in a Maddis


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Joining David with some Escudo in a Maddis.


Glad for your company, Colin. Smoking some Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## GunnyJ

Been smoking Haunted Bookshop in a cob and a Meerschaum and I'm finding it's just not my cup o' tea. Debating to just finish it off and call it a day or move it to the cellar and try it again some time down the road.


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland's Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno Flake in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Castello great line le dune calabash.


----------



## Scap

Plum pudding in a cob.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gonna spend the next few hours mowing for what will hopefully be the last time this year, so OJK in a MM Cob for the next few.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## CrustyCat

Having some PS Luxury Navy Flake in my "55" by Ron @RDPipes and a Sam Adams at my usual spot before work tonight.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Stanwel/Ivarsson


----------



## Fusion

Solani Silver Flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Radice Hawkbill
> View attachment 311392


Nathan, I'm pretty sure you're trying to see if we're paying attention LOL. Isn't _that_ your Radice Dublin?

And isn't _this_ your Radice hawbill?


OneStrangeOne said:


> Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill
> View attachment 311202


🤷‍♂️


----------



## Fusion

3 P's in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## ukbob

Final smoke of the day with a bowl of St Bruno Flake in a Peterson Rosslare Classic. After looking after a 2 year old grandson all day, I think I need this.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, I'm pretty sure you're trying to see if we're paying attention LOL. Isn't _that_ your Radice Dublin?
> 
> And isn't _this_ your Radice hawbill?
> 
> 🤷‍♂️


Yeah, you’re right,,, must’ve been a brain fart!


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Yeah, you’re right,,, must’ve been a brain fart!


Just wanted to let you know we're paying attention LOL! Both beautiful Radices.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Scap

Black Irish X rope from today's mail call.
Potent but tasty.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Comoy Prince


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren ODF in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Lee Von Erck chimney


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Was out in California for a couple of weeks sure missed you guys!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Was out in California for a couple of weeks sure missed you guys!


Welcome back! Hope it was a good trip!


----------



## Piper

Missed you too Tony @TonyBrooklyn! Now smoking 2004 Escudo in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Pete Bulldog.


----------



## Scap

I've been giving a few of my cobs a pretty good workout....night before last was 3 bowls of Haunted Bookshop, and last night was 2 bowls of Deception Pass.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

OneStrangeOne said:


> Welcome back! Hope it was a good trip!


Thank you for the well wishes Nathan.
Actually what started as helping a friend.
Turned out to be so much fun i stayed longer than i wanted.
I celebrated my birthday there.
I even did something i have not done in 30 years.
I went surfing what a blast.
You know it is like riding a bike.
You never forget.
Peace my brother!


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Scap

A flake of Irish Flake. Vigorously rubbed out, and smoking in an Irish Peterson pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co brown flake in a Ryan Alden apple

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

H&H Black House in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren HH Burley Flake in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## ukbob

Morning all starting off with a bowl of St Bruno in a Peterson Liscannor Xl02, before the job of cleaning out the guttering.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## bearinvt

@Piper is really carrying the pipe team these days.


----------



## DSturg369

A month or so ago, I jarred up some small amounts I had laying around... Just a little bit of this and that. There was a little Mississippi River, PPP, Tambo, Anniversary Cake, Marble Cake, Squadron Leader, and a couple of others. Been smoking it for the last couple days and it is pretty good... In a MM Legend and Great Dane.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## CrustyCat

Having some PS Luxury Navy Flake in my 55 by Ron @RDPipes having a Sam Adams at my favorite casino lounge after work.


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Stanwel/ Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in a Dunhill shell bent briar.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Pete Arklow Red


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Castello Sea Rock blend in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

Sillems Commodore Flake with some home roasted Peruvian coffee while I priced up a couple of metal buildings to get a jump on next week's work load.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Earlier this morning, Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty








OJK in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Festival in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Sillem's Councilor in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## DSturg369

Good Morning Pipers...

PA in a MM Legend... A hot cup of Columbian coffee accompanying.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## awk6898

C&D Speakeasy Navy Blend









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Sillem







Councilor in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Stanwel/Ivarsson apple


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Tau bent apple.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Fusion said:


> Dunhill Ready Rubbed in a Comoy's Bulldog
> View attachment 311835


Nice to see you back!


----------



## Piper

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice to see you back!


Ditto! Colin, are you living in the Philippines now?


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## DSturg369

John Bull in a MM Legend


----------



## Fusion

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice to see you back!


Thanks Tony


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Ditto! Colin, are you living in the Philippines now?


Thanks David, not yet, just doing some work to the house here getting it ready to sell


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## awk6898

Doing some camping for the next 2 weeks. Bardstown KY, Nashville TN, and Knoxville TN on the list of places to visit. I was pretty excited to do some bourbon tastings, but it looks like everything out here is booked online weeks out. 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline 1982 dublin with some tea.


----------



## Piper

awk6898 said:


> Doing some camping for the next 2 weeks. Bardstown KY, Nashville TN, and Knoxville TN on the list of places to visit. I was pretty excited to do some bourbon tastings, but it looks like everything out here is booked online weeks out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Nice autumn photo. Enjoy the (sober ) trip!


----------



## awk6898

Piper said:


> Nice autumn photo. Enjoy the (sober ) trip!


Checked out the Bardstown Bourbon Co today. They had a last minute cancelation and could fit us in. I'm by no means a Bourbon guy, but their's was pretty good.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a Hilson Acorn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther squashed tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

My morning setup. Smoking St Bruno Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dubllin.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Doctor's str







awberry wood apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey bamboo dog


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## Scap

Gaslight in my Neerup pot.
Been jarred for since 5/19.
It's a musty bowl of whoopass...good thing I ate first. 🤪


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## ukbob

Last smoke of the day with a bowl of Germains Rich Dark Flake in a Peterson Rosslare Classic.


----------



## Piper

Sillem Councilor in a Doctor's strawberry wood calabash.


----------



## Piper

Sillem Councilor in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sutliff Virginia slices in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Scap

Had some plum pudding last night.
Might need to break out the heavy Latakia this evening now that it's winter (65*F) after dark.


----------



## Piper

Scap said:


> Had some plum pudding last night.
> Might need to break out the heavy Latakia this evening *now that it's winter (65*F) after dark*.


LOL!
Flake Medallions to inaugurate the new Former panel billiard.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Tao bent apple.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Doctor's apple.


----------



## Scap

Bengal Slices this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union square in an RDP egg


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former panel billiard.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Tao bent apple.


----------



## Scap

War Horse Ready Cut.
Holy cow, it burned hot and made enough smoke to do a brisket! It was delicious, too.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Lucy Crale raises and point her pistol to that bitch Elsa Greer, cocks the hammer but Hercule Poirot convince her to don't shoot and give him the pistol.










The pistol has the hammer down although Lucy never did it by herself on that scene, a little director's mistake.










I am smoking Mac Baren Harald Halberg Vintage Syrian in a Brebbia, double Greek coffee beside me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

@*Sid.Stavros*

Nice to see you back!
All the best Tony


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## deke

Sid.Stavros said:


> Lucy Crale raises and point her pistol to that bitch Elsa Greer, cocks the hammer but Hercule Poirot convince her to don't shoot and give him the pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pistol has the hammer down although Lucy never did it by herself on that scene, a little director's mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Mac Baren Harald Halberg Vintage Syrian in a Brebbia, double Greek coffee beside me.


Is the government letting you smoke in peace?


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Former panel billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

@Sid.Stavros its good to hear from you, hope life has been treating you well.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> St Bruno in a Former panel billiard.
> View attachment 312205


I’m really liking that one!


----------



## Scap

Big bowl of Hansome Flake and a big pour of Woodford Reserve.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## DSturg369

Starting my day with a parfait... First in the bowl was John Bull with a little Carter Hall on top... Hot cup of coffee accompanying.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hercule Poirot - Death on the Nile

On the first scene the shooter's hand is barely visible from the curtain, on the repeat of the scene the hand is forward and the Madam (the victim) dropped down in a different way, one of the director's mistakes.










There was a pipe smoker on that cruise boat, real not ''just for show".










I am smoking Poeschl Exclusiv Cavendish.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

deke said:


> Is the government letting you smoke in peace?


There is another round coming, the Winter is close so the government will try to restrict us much as possible. For sure will not give up the fight, with the help of some Cafe-owners and a ''window" of the Law there will be a way to smoke in a Cafe (not inside but outside on a enclosed space). *NO surrender!*


----------



## Piper

GH Dark Flake Scented, courtesy of Colin @Fusion in a Castello bent egg. Nice change of pace with black coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Tao bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Narcos Netflix, Colombia, the advocate of the ''bad guys" in action, except straight had some bent pipes too.




















I am smoking Ashton Gold Rush.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## Scap

KBV Full Metal Balkanist


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*28 October 1940 - 28 October 2021, NO Day (''OXI") anniversary.*

Greek soldiers, Constables and EON Youth stand-fight-win against the invaders: Fascists of Mussolini and Cham albanians.
















I am smoking Danske Club Burgundy.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Great to see you posting Sid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dublin with a kimberlite floc.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Quiet Nights in a Castello faceted greatine dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Narcos Netflix, state attorney general and advocate ''in action"




















Petersen & Sorensen the Squire's mixture.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Tao bent apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello “collection“ paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## bearinvt

EMP in a cobbit


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Inspector is a pipe smoker but Poirot does not like the smell and shows it, that's why they make a bet (the trophy was the pipe) for the case and the Inspector finally lost.










I am smoking Borkum Riff Bronze.


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry tree apple.


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Former egg. Dried the Escudo a bit more and packed it a bit tighter. Smoking very flavorful and mild this time.


----------



## GunnyJ

Bowl of Spanish Moss and a glass of Boulevardier.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Olecharlie

Balkan Sasieni in a Radice bent pot rusticated(Briar Blues pipe of the Year 2019)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery smoke from @Hickorynut, Davidoff flake medallions maybe?


----------



## Hickorynut

OneStrangeOne said:


> Mystery smoke from @Hickorynut, Davidoff flake medallions maybe?
> View attachment 312602


If I recall all my open Bullseye and Luxury Twist Flake fell in your box...strangest thing...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Hickorynut said:


> If I recall all my open Bullseye and Luxury Twist Flake fell in your box...strangest thing...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


I’m pretty sure that the other bag was bullseye, wasn’t sure about this one, different years maybe?


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Stanwel/Ivarsson apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## awk6898

Hanging with my smoking buddy Immo II vom Fuchsfluesschen with some Plum Pudding in a Capri.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Bridge of Spies [2015]




















I am smoking Olaf Poulsson Νο. 12, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Piper

Solani Festival in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Scap

Going through a big bowl of Rustica. Hot damn it is stout.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Pipe smoking in public (movies)



















Torben Dansk No. 8 Midnight special in a Vauen.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Capstan in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Former panel billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Scap

Lakeland Dark in a cob


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood


----------



## Piper

2004 Escudo in Dunhill amber root rhodesian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Quiet Nights in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty








it’s no fun getting old. After decades of working with masonry products I’ve become somewhat sensitive to em, got some concrete dust in my eye on Monday and ended up with an eye severe infection, if you’ve never had one every time the light changes it feels like someone is putting a cigarette out on your eyeball.


----------



## Piper

Sounds painful. Take care of yourself Nathan.


----------



## Piper

Smoking Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My dear friends i will be ''out of forum" for 10 days, i have to do a small surgery with laser plus some tests for LDL and blood pressure and then i will take few days leave in the country.
With the grace of God i will be back much better than i am now.




















I am smoking Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire, single espresso plus cool water beside me.


----------



## DSturg369

Get well soon brother.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello 55 four square paneled pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Scap

Lakeland Dark in my Savinelli.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

GH Dark Flake Scented in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former panel.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's horn.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Tao bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Dunhill root briar billiard.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, i have some good news and one bad. Cholesterol, LDL, transaminase, blood sugar, ferritin, lymphocytes, etc are good, blood pressure is down too. Only the Uric acid is just on the limit and i had to do something about it. The surgery went well and i don't think that there will be another (2nd stage) and i started slowly to increase the pipe smoking days.
Soon i will start posting photos with pipes in Cafe because all these months i was out of forum. Thank you all for your wishes!










I am smoking Mac Baren Mixture Scottish Blend, single espresso plus cool water beside me and the canary is singing due to sunshine.


----------



## Piper

Glad everything went well Sid @Sid.Stavros. Looking forward to more café scenes, authorities permitting.


----------



## Piper

On a chilly overcast Thanksgiving Sunday, smoking Silver Flake in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren ODF in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Sutliff cream brulee


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Still trying to figure this place out. With little to no luck. I don't smoke cigars. I do smoke pipes. I seem to be the only woman here. If that's a problem just say so and i will disappear. I don't want to intrude into the boys club.
Deety


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

D. T. (Deety) said:


> Still trying to figure this place out. With little to no luck. I don't smoke cigars. I do smoke pipes. I seem to be the only woman here. If that's a problem just say so and i will disappear. I don't want to intrude into the boys club.
> Deety


Not a piper myself, but we have had many female members and we welcome you with open arms
I am sure the pipers feel the same way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Not a problem at all. Welcome from Texas!


----------



## UBC03

D. T. (Deety) said:


> Still trying to figure this place out. With little to no luck. I don't smoke cigars. I do smoke pipes. I seem to be the only woman here. If that's a problem just say so and i will disappear. I don't want to intrude into the boys club.
> Deety


Never a problem. Welcome to the classy side of the forum. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Not a piper myself, but we have had many female members and we welcome you with open arms
> I am sure the pipers feel the same way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


OneStrangeOne said:


> Not a problem at all. Welcome from Texas!


Thank you from Arkansas


UBC03 said:


> Never a problem. Welcome to the classy side of the forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. And i won't mention the really bad joke i though of till i know everyone better.
D.T.


----------



## Piper

@D. T. (Deety), welcome from NYC! We are happy to have you on board. The great moderators here make sure this is a friendly, fun place where everyone feels comfortable—no politics or religion and definitely no sexism. Hope you'll stick around. 👍


----------



## Piper

Nice to have a new voice added to our little chorus. Think I'll smoke a bowl of Stonehenge Flake in my small Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Piper said:


> Nice to have a new voice added to our little chorus. Think I'll smoke a bowl of Stonehenge Flake in my small Wolfgang Becker wasp.
> View attachment 313061





Piper said:


> Nice to have a new voice added to our little chorus. Think I'll smoke a bowl of Stonehenge Flake in my small Wolfgang Becker wasp.
> View attachment 313061





Piper said:


> @D. T. (Deety), welcome from NYC! We are happy to have you on board. The great moderators here make sure this is a friendly, fun place where everyone feels comfortable—no politics or religion and definitely no sexism. Hope you'll stick around. 👍


Beautiful pipe i smoke mostly Meerscham. In Briar Peterson and Savinelli. And a few lesser brands and cobs


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Another beautiful pipe. I never heard of that brand. My knowledge is lacking a great deal. I guess I'm just a dumb. Barefoot Arkansas girl the only walther i ever heard of was a hand gun. Used by James bond


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Please be kind i tend to be a bit of a smart a__ . its not meant to offend anyone. It just kinda slips out before i think about it. Thought process slows down in your senility.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D. T. (Deety) said:


> Please be kind i tend to be a bit of a smart a__ . its not meant to offend anyone. It just kinda slips out before i think about it. Thought process slows down in your senility.


It’s all good, most of us are not the sensitive snowflake type. Bill Walther makes Artisan pipes, only does a few a year.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

You have some really unusual pipes. All so far very cool looking. Most likely way out of my price range. Do they smoke better than say a Savinelli or Meerschaum. I'm really curious


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D. T. (Deety) said:


> You have some really unusual pipes. All so far very cool looking. Most likely way out of my price range. Do they smoke better than say a Savinelli or Meerschaum. I'm really curious


Maybe a little bit, for me it’s more about the craftsmanship and aestethics.
I’m looking forward to seeing some pics of yours!


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

I understand that. I have some Meerschaums like that. So beautiful its hard to smoke them the first time. Some are fairly old i bought years ago. When my budget wasn't as tight as it is now. My husbands illness and death took everything.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

D. T. (Deety) said:


> I understand that. I have some Meerschaums like that. So beautiful its hard to smoke them the first time. Some are fairly old i bought years ago. When my budget wasn't as tight as it is now. My husbands illness and death took everything.


My condolences on your loss. I held on to one of my meers for better than a year before I decided to actually smoke it!


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Thank you for your kindness its been 12 years. So im more or less dealing with it. 
Meerschaum can be beautiful. I still have a large apple i can't bring myself to smoke yet. If i ever figure out how I'll post a photo.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

On deck for the day,
GL Pease Robusto in a Crown Achievement Dublin 
Solani 660 in a Washington Cob 
GH&Co CCP in a German Pot 
OJK Blue & Five Brothers pouched


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill ring billiard.


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Sorry iv been bad writer iv had a blinding head ache al) day cant focus on the p a ge sorry


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in an Altinok meer.


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Suttliff vinallia custard in a sms Meerschaum


----------



## D. T. (Deety)

Suttliff vinallia custard in a sms Meerschaum


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former bent egg.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a small Former 60th Anniversary billiard.


----------



## ukbob

Afternoon all starting off with a bowl of Cock Robin in a Nording Freehand.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Wolfgang Becker wasp with black coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Olecharlie

Hearth & Home Scot’s delight in a Mark Tinsky sandblasted bent Dublin one star 2019 Christmas pipe



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie

D. T. (Deety) said:


> Still trying to figure this place out. With little to no luck. I don't smoke cigars. I do smoke pipes. I seem to be the only woman here. If that's a problem just say so and i will disappear. I don't want to intrude into the boys club.
> Deety


Welcome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

2017 GLP Cairo in Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood







small calabash.


----------



## CgarDann

Just went down another rabbit hole











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

CgarDann said:


> Just went down another rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This rabbit hole is a nice cozy place to spend the winter. Welcome to the den Dann!


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Former egg.


----------



## GunnyJ

Spanish Moss in a cob.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece with 63 'F.










Ashton Smooth Sailing.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill 3 yr matured in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's on a bed of 3 yr matured in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Last night Stonehenge in a Tao bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

Began morning with Stonehenge in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Piper

1999







McLelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in the rejected Volcano


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent billiard.


----------



## Scap

First pipe since the Saturday before Thanksgiving.
Bayou Morning in the Frank Thunder PPOTY.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello faceted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece, he have sun with few clouds and 61 'F










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Limited Ready Rubbed in a Pete System Apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an RDP egg


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Nording Freehand


----------



## Piper

Peterson Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Former panel billiard.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an







Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

H&H Black House in a St Claude.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Burley Flake in a Pete Arklow Red.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2010 Christmas Cheer in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

WWI, French tank crew, the guy with the beret was pipe smoker.










I am smoking Poul Winslow No. 3, single espresso beside me.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Bill Walther squashed tomato


----------



## Olecharlie

Smokers Abbey English blend in a Ser Jacopo Picta Miro` 09 R1 Rustic with Silver Ring Band and front wind break











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Burley Flake in a twin bore oil cured Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Scap

Potlatch in a St Claude paneled billiard


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue (just opened a fresh tin!) in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Dunhilll root apple.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

Mix of Capstan Blue and St Bruno in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

1999 Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## GunnyJ

Second Breakfast in a cob.


----------



## Scap

Started the morning with a bowl of Old Joe Krantz followed by a bowl of Balkan Sasieni. Then a cold front blew in and took away my 70* weather.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran billiard


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR







in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Heisenberg Dublin


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660







Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece, we have sun and 50 'F here.










Poeschl Exclusiv Plum & Rum.


----------



## Piper

C&D Burley Flake in a Former paneled billiard before bed last night.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

So begins the week off! Capstan Blue in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Scap

War Horse Ready Cut and a Hofbrau Dunkel


----------



## Scap

Some KBV Mycroft this morning. Paired with some Ethiopian coffee I roasted last night.


----------



## Scap

Scap said:


> Some KBV Mycroft this morning. Paired with some Ethiopian coffee I roasted last night.


Chasing Mycroft with Merde de Cheval.
I love having a morning to myself.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill rhodesian.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in Former egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

MERRY CHRISTMAS from Greece.










Captain Black Ruby.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Castello le dune greatline calablash.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger/PA 50/50 in a Stanwell Freehand.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in an Altinok meer. Let this dry out in the bowl for most of the day. Smoking much better than this morning's bowl, most of which I ended up dumping.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The proper photo for forum and video










and the mess or reality.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello “Collection“ four square paneled pot (55)


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Burley Flake in a Stanwell Billiard.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

H.Poirot: Taken at the Flood, S10 E04

He is reading the menu but few seconds latter from another angle we see that the menu is blank! Another directors mistake.










I am smoking Radford´s Rum Royal, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 1982







greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Doctor's apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Elizabethan this evening.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

HAPPY NEW YEAR !










Samuel Gawith Balkan Flake.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden four square billiard


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello pot.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*The Hygienists*

First they started complaining that they do not want to be with smokers in the same area, the owners of the Cafes were forced to cut their area in half. The indoor was for non-smokers and the outdoor for smokers. After a while they started complaining again that from the inside they do not have a good view and they want to look outwards. The owners opened the middle door but then they murmured again that smoke was coming in. Then they decided to go outside but again they did not like it and asked the Cafe to have an open space for "fresh air" to enter ! Demand to be fully open the door (1 and 2) partially the roof (3) and must be a space from both sides (4) ...but guess what?
The cowards immediately started complaining that they were cold and the Government (licking them to get their Votes) forced the owners to buy extra gas heaters. After a while when rain-cold air started to come from all these gaps they started crying like sissies that they can not withstand these weather conditions and they want to go inside BUT at the same time they want the outside space to be "open". Of course they did this in purpose because they knew that no smoker can sit in such an open space in winter due to cold-rain-strong wind so all smokers start not going to Cafes and sitting at home or outside in the park.
Café customers-traffic fell to 70-80% down, owners had almost no income and some started firing employees or shutting down, meanwhile the degraded hygienists were indifferent and often laughed when they saw someone sitting drinking coffee-smoking on the bench wearing jacket-hat etc due to low temperatures. Almost 2 years have passed but this year the owners could not stand it, desperately they turned the situation back as it was before, some of them got rid of everything and closed all the gaps, they kept the heater and now even if it rains-blows-snows the smokers sit comfortably, drink their coffee and smoke calmly. Some owners hesitate and leave the side partially open (see the arrow) but soon or later seeing that the other ''closed space" Cafe are full of customers they will do the same.
What are the bastards doing now? They take walks back and forth on the sidewalk like Losers or sneaky they sit inside usually drinking milk or decaffeinated drinks and as soon as they leave they call the Police to come and give a fine to the owner "because he does not obey the law".





















Whatever these slug ruffians do or write in social media, with the help of the owners we will continue the struggle. We are never going to hand over our Pipes, we will continue to fight in any way, we shall *NEVER SURRENDER !*

I am smoking Rincon De La Pipa No. 1 in a Gourd Calabash, tea plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> *The Hygienists*
> 
> First they started complaining that they do not want to be with smokers in the same area, the owners of the Cafes were forced to cut their area in half. The indoor was for non-smokers and the outdoor for smokers. After a while they started complaining again that from the inside they do not have a good view and they want to look outwards. The owners opened the middle door but then they murmured again that smoke was coming in. Then they decided to go outside but again they did not like it and asked the Cafe to have an open space for "fresh air" to enter ! Demand to be fully open the door (1 and 2) partially the roof (3) and must be a space from both sides (4) ...but guess what?
> The cowards immediately started complaining that they were cold and the Government (licking them to get their Votes) forced the owners to buy extra gas heaters. After a while when rain-cold air started to come from all these gaps they started crying like sissies that they can not withstand these weather conditions and they want to go inside BUT at the same time they want the outside space to be "open". Of course they did this in purpose because they knew that no smoker can sit in such an open space in winter due to cold-rain-strong wind so all smokers start not going to Cafes and sitting at home or outside in the park.
> Café customers-traffic fell to 70-80% down, owners had almost no income and some started firing employees or shutting down, meanwhile the degraded hygienists were indifferent and often laughed when they saw someone sitting drinking coffee-smoking on the bench wearing jacket-hat etc due to low temperatures. Almost 2 years have passed but this year the owners could not stand it, desperately they turned the situation back as it was before, some of them got rid of everything and closed all the gaps, they kept the heater and now even if it rains-blows-snows the smokers sit comfortably, drink their coffee and smoke calmly. Some owners hesitate and leave the side partially open (see the arrow) but soon or later seeing that the other ''closed space" Cafe are full of customers they will do the same.
> What are the bastards doing now? They take walks back and forth on the sidewalk like Losers or sneaky they sit inside usually drinking milk or decaffeinated drinks and as soon as they leave they call the Police to come and give a fine to the owner "because he does not obey the law".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever these slug ruffians do or write in social media, with the help of the owners we will continue the struggle. We are never going to hand over our Pipes, we will continue to fight in any way, we shall *NEVER SURRENDER !*
> 
> I am smoking Rincon De La Pipa No. 1 in a Gourd Calabash, tea plus cool water beside me.


Sid, at first I thought this was going to be a happy ending but then I read on and discovered that the cafe owners can still be fined. I hope you're right that, if everyone who actually uses the cafe stands strong, the owners will be able to have profitable businesses catering to their traditional customers. Happy New Year.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Former paneled billiard. This pipe has a thimble-sized bowl. When I break up a flake, I put most of it into a larger Former egg and leave it to dry out for an hour or so. The balance I put in this little pipe to smoke immediately. One light of this pipe







and the tobacco is instantly dry!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden paneled billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Gray bamboo dog


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Wolfgang Becker wasp


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello bent egg. One flake goes a long way—and I'm not referring to myself LOL.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Star of the East last night. When I was finished and got back inside my wife asked if I had been drinking too. It was just so relaxing and enjoyable.


----------



## Piper

Last night a bowl of Solani Silver Flake in a fluted Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

This morning a bowl of Stonehenge in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Scap

Another evening with my best friend, Star of the East.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## Scap

KBV Moriarty this evening.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55







pot.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Dunhill amber root rhodesian


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Long live the smoking Pipe Resistance!*










Another Cafe owner which is ''With Us", he closes the door (red arrow) and in purpose the roof does not touch the glass, has a tiny gap (yellow arrow) so ''fresh air comes in'' as the silly Law of the government imposes.










Enjoy you ''hygienist" in the internal space of the Cafe your ''biological'' tea with no theine with herbs and one saccharin looking at me as free to enjoy my espresso and my pipe in the exterior pace with view. When you leave i know what you are going to do, as a measly you will call the Police ''i would like to make an anonymous report for a Cafe".










Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

A fresh tin of Capstan Gold Ready Rubbed packed in April 2013. In perfect condition. Smoked in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Former egg.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello pot


----------



## Piper

2013 Capstan Gold in a 1982 Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in the rejected Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan in a Ryan Alden four square


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## ukbob

Morning all starting off with a bowl of Dunhill Emp in a Peterson St Patrick’s Day Xl02, before the wonderful job of stripping wallpaper of one of the bedroom walls.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The ''Hygienists" inside with no view but the Pipe Smoking Resistance members outside with heat, covered and with view, isn't that marvellous?




















Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

One coin of Peterson Deluxe Navy Rolls in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello le dune greatline calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Penzance last night


----------



## Piper

2013 Capstan Gold in a Castello greatlne dublin.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The Vanishing (2018), the movie is based on the true story of the mysterious disappearance of three lighthouse keepers at the Flannan Isles in 1900.




















Rum & Maple Blend No 53.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a 1982 Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## Piper

Molto Dolce in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

2013 Capstan Gold ready rubbed in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello pot


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill ring billiard. First latakia blend in ages.


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Four square


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Tinsky Dublin


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown flake in a Ryan Alden Four Square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 52 'F here in Athens.










The ''for the forum-video'' photo and the mess of reality.










Mac Baren Vanilla Choice.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## GunnyJ

Sillem's Schwarz in a cob...


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice ‘Bark’ Billiard


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello four square panel


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Scap

Last night was KBV Moriarty.
Tonight is WCC Slices.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former panel billiard.


----------



## Scap

Prince Albert in a pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## GunnyJ

Blend #6, a VaPer with 25% Perique.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake us. In a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 in a Castello 1982 greatline cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Scap

Another bowl of PA this time in a larger pot.
This may need to be in a tall skinny bowl to get any flavor. So far it's like smoking air.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Dan Tobacco Sweet Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Former paneled billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan blue flake in a Ryan Alden fou square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Gray bamboo dog


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a Castello greatline dublin sitter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

We have snow here in Athens-Greece, almost everything is ''closed".
I am smoking Robert McConnell Latakia Flake, double espresso beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Wessex Gold Virginia Flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

My beloved beach.










Last night here.










I am smoking Samuel Gawith Westmorland Mixture in a Brebbia.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan blue flake in a Ryan Alden panel


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold capped with Haddo's in a Former paneled biliard.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello greatline le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a 1982 Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello fluted greatline dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line dublin sitter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I can not leave the style of Jean and Cowboy boots since 1989.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan blue flake in a Ryan Alden panel


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello faceted great line dublin


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR on a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Horrie, the War Dog*








Horrie The War Dog: a True Legend







www.australiandoglover.com













Horrie (Short 2013) - IMDb


Horrie: Directed by Lucas LI. With Tom Oakley. Greece, April 1941 and the Nazis are pushing hard but we're still holding firm. Say hello to the 2nd/1st Machine Gun Battalion and their secret weapon - Horrie, the hero dog of the Mediterranean! From stray pup to war hero to quarantine hazard...




www.imdb.com














He rescued so many soldier's lives and injured in combat, he manage to survive from 5 campaigns against the Germans and promoted to Corporal only to be shoot like a criminal 3 years after the war as a ''potential threat for disease" by Australian quarantine officials!










I am smoking Bill Bailey's Black Blend, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Quiet Nights in a Dunhill ring briar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 1982 Castello Great Line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## ebnash

Piper said:


> Capstan Gold in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.
> View attachment 314322


Beautiful Pipe, David!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bore oil cured Radice Bark billiard,


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Haddo's atop the end of a tin of Stonehenge in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

University Flake in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece, we have sun and 61 'F here in Athens.










Danish Vanille Hausmarke.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello le dune great line calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Lee Von Erck chimney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey Bamboo Dog


----------



## Piper

St Bruno Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

More St Bruno in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Castello ‘Collection’ four square paneled pot


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Bayou Morning in The Rejected Volcano
> View attachment 314459


Fantastic pipe Nathan. How did it get its name? Certainly doesn't look like a reject to me!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Fantastic pipe Nathan. How did it get its name? Certainly doesn't look like a reject to me!


It’s one that I commissioned, the artist was not happy with how it turned and after starting over three times due to flaws in the block he grew a little bit frustrated with it, then he told me he wouldn’t sell it and was gonna toss it in the burn barrel, after all that he said he would rather see someone smoke it and sent to me anyway, wouldn’t take anything for it, but doesn’t want his name associated with it either. I had to call it something so Rejected Volcano it is.
The only thing that I can find wrong with it is that the bit is just a hair out of alinement. It smokes great but it’s a big piece, definitely not a clencher and the chamber is huge!


----------



## Piper

Very interesting story! Rejected or not, it's still a spectacular piece. I have some large pipes and I enjoy them as much or more than ones with medium bowls. Definitely harder to clench (without getting TMJ) but I take the pipe out of my mouth a lot anyway.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a RD Powel egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Scap

Scottish Mixture in a Savinelli.


----------



## Piper




----------



## Piper




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Desert Rose with a Sumatra Gunung Tujuh coffee.


----------



## Piper




----------



## Scap

Feeling lazy last night, so I grabbed my bucket of Prince Albert and a cob. Three or four bowls later, I was too cold to continue, and it was past my bed time.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a cross cut Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2012 SG Navy flake in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2013 Dark Birdseye in a flame grain Stanwell


----------



## Piper




----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece, he have sun with clouds and 54 'F










Mac Baren Classic Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello great line fluted dublin.


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

KBV Jupiter Slices in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of potlatch in a pot last night while I finished watching the documentary Metal Evolution.

For heavy metal fans, it is a well done mini series and interviews some of the greats.


----------



## Piper




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Penny Farthing in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Piper




----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864







in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello faceted great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Radice Hawkbill while I roast some fresh coffee.


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Ten Russians this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil Reserve du Patron in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan blue flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Solani Aged Burley Flake in a new to me Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a carved meer


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal flake in a Peterson Aran


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello fluted







great line dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Peterson DNR in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good evening from Athens-Greece, here are the Wandervogel, the precursors of Hippies.










I am smoking Regulus my own blend No 1.


----------



## GunnyJ

Enjoyed a bowl of Spanish Moss in a cob this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello le dune great line calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Castello four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello faceted great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden four square


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Former egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Penny Farthing in an RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in the rejected Volcano


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Gold in a Castello great line fluted dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Heisenberg Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982







Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Bill Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Moretti Morta


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a fluted Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Tim West freehand


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden four square


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Last night Capstan Gold in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato. This morning Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line dublin sitter (my current favorite pipe).


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello le dune great line calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren, London Blend in a Castello four square pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Last night: Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

This morning: Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Scap

Prince Albert in my biggest bowl. Love how it is no muss no fuss.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have 57 'F here in Athens.
Good old days, a radio producer in an interview with John Z. DeLorean.










I am smoking Black & Elegant Truffle, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Sid.Stavros said:


> Hello from Greece, we have 57 'F here in Athens.
> Good old days, a radio producer in an interview with John Z. DeLorean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am smoking Black & Elegant Truffle, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


Handsome guy back in the day Sid. John DeLorean could have been the inspiration for Elon Musk.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line fluted dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Scap

HU Dockworker.
It was in a Frozen baggie, so pretty sure it came from Colin.

Delicious;


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 Christmas Cheer in a Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in an IMP


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a Castello four square panel


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Greece, he have sun with few clouds and 60 'F here in Athens.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Burley Flake #5 in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a Dunhill root briar apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> GL Pease Stonehenge in a IMP Devil Anse
> View attachment 315064


Digging the new meerschaum Nathan!


----------



## Piper

Last night: Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg, and Stonehenge in Castello great line sitter.


----------



## Piper

This afternoon: Capstan Gold in a Dunhill 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Digging the new meerschaum Nathan!


Thanks David, it smokes even better than it looks!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Thanks David, it smokes even better than it looks!


It looks great. I like a classic shape on a meer.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a carved meer


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co BCF in a MM Carolina Gent


----------



## Piper

Haddo's Delight in a Castello faceted great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello le dune great line calabash.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Castello fluted great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's strawberry apple.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece.










Planta Black Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello fluted great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a 1082 Castello great line dublin with briar inlay on the stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Radice Bark billiard


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Some 2015 Hamborger Veermaster in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Plum Pudding last night.
Dumped it two hours later (bed time) and it was still half full. That stuff is amazing in how slow it burns.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake 633








in a Former egg.


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Pegasus last night.
Glad the weather is coming back around. I was starting to forget how relaxing piping is.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello fluted great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Oriental Silk in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Scap

Bayou Morning.
Good stuff, but sure burns hot when dry.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin sinner.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello le dune great line calabash.


----------



## GunnyJ

Spanish Moss


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Three Friars in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in the same 1982 Castello great line fiammata as last night.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood with a cup of black coffee.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake u.s in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1082 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Scap

Consummate Gentleman while I get sloshed trying to recreate and Old Fashioned from a local restaurant.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Escudo in a RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, weird morning today, sun-clouds-rain-cold alternate each other.










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello full bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello faceted great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Burley Flake in a Stanwell Pipe of the Year 2020.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Bark Billiard


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions rolled into a cigar in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a giant Castello collection great line pezzo unico.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Lee Von Erck chimney


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Solani Silver Flake in a giant Castello collection great line pezzo unico.
> View attachment 315397


Very cool pipe! Is it really as massive as it looks in the pic?


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> Very cool pipe! Is it really as massive as it looks in the pic?


Thanks brother. The pipe is 'uge! It's 207 grams. I had a pleasant surprise this morning while cleaning the pipe with the sun streaming in. Turns out the stem is a translucent deep blue that reads black in ordinary light. The pipe smokes really well but the tobacco is at the bottom of a well and has to be packed carefully to stay lit LOL.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallion in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Solani VF 633 in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Have guests staying with us for a week. I don't want to subject them to second hand smoke so I won't be smoking or posting until next weekend.


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Have guests staying with us for a week. I don't want to subject them to second hand smoke so I won't be smoking or posting until next weekend.


You are a Prince!


----------



## Scap

H&H Black House.
Need more. Almost out and forgot how good it is.


----------



## GunnyJ

Piper said:


> Have guests staying with us for a week. I don't want to subject them to second hand smoke so I won't be smoking or posting until next weekend.


Get new guests 😄


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Trying to sneak in a few bowls before the guests come Friday evening. Smoking Flake Medallions in a Castello epoca.


----------



## CrustyCat

Lately it's been some Escudo in a Dunhill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*GREEK INDEPENDENCE WAR *1821-2022 Anniversary

As today at 25 March 1821 the Orthodox [+] Greeks officially started the revolution against the ottoman empire fighting the muslim turks and their allies (albania,bosnia,tunisia,egypt,croatia.algeria etc) to end an almost 400 year old tyranny.
Their motto was "Freedom of Death" and in few areas that the turks never manage to invade was "Victory or Death".




















I am smoking Skandinavik Vanilla and at the lunch i will raise my glass of wine for the fallen in the battlefield fellow countrymen.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin sitter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen, we have sun and 63 'F here in Athens.




















I am smoking Planta No 1.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Scap

Started the morning with some Prince Albert.
Stopped halfway through the second bowl to cook breakfast.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Acheivement pot


----------



## Piper

Trying to work around my guests. Last night: Silver Flake in a Castello great line fluted








dublin.


----------



## Piper

This afternoon: Peterson's University Flake in a 1982








Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Eight State Burley in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Wessex gold slice in a Castello great line fiammata dublin. The flakes were dry right out of the tin. No drying time required. I just needed to fold and stuff. In fact I stuck a small Boveda pack in the jar—just temporarily—to keep it from drying out completely.


----------



## Scap

I set some Full VA Flake out in my unconditioned garage a week or two ago because I couldn't get it to burn. It is dry as kindling and guess what...it still needs several relights. This stuff could fireproof a building!

Still tastes good, though.

Sitting on the back porch with my giant chihuahua keeping guard while she chews on something she ain't supposed to, but I don't feel like chasing her across the yard to dig it from the jaws of death. Got a cob stuffed with FVF and wondering if I have enough fuel to keep it lit.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Scap said:


> I set some Full VA Flake out in my unconditioned garage a week or two ago because I couldn't get it to burn. It is dry as kindling and guess what...it still needs several relights. This stuff could fireproof a building!
> 
> Still tastes good, though.
> 
> Sitting on the back porch with my giant chihuahua keeping guard while she chews on something she ain't supposed to, but I don't feel like chasing her across the yard to dig it from the jaws of death. Got a cob stuffed with FVF and wondering if I have enough fuel to keep it lit.


I think the trick to FVF is to grind it almost to powder.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## Scap

OneStrangeOne said:


> I think the trick to FVF is to grind it almost to powder.


I gave up and dumped it, lol.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello great line dublin. This is a very tasty, mild and well-behaved blend.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Comoy Prince.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Ryan Alden panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello great line dublin with black coffee.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello four square panel


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in an Il Ceppo Brandy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Castello great line bulldog. First English blend in a long time and it's delish!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Escudo in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an IMP


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece with 65 'F










J.M Boswell Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Piper

Last night: Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

This morning: GLP Maltese Falcon in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Scap

Big ole bowl of Stockton.


----------



## Piper

Castello great line pezzo unico giant pipe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello greatline dublin.


----------



## GunnyJ

Another bowl of blend 17.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Scap

Lane Crown Achievement in a Savinelli


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Ready Rubbed in a Pete Arklow red.


----------



## GunnyJ

Mac Baren HH Old Dark Fired


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello epoca poker on a rainy day.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey bamboo dog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello four square panel


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello great line dublin.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake 633 in a Castello great line le dune calabash.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Bark







Billiard


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a different Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Coniston Cut Plug in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Haunted Bookshop in a cob and some home roasted Ethiopian coffee while I run the sprinklers and check for leaks/issues.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a RDP egg


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece, he have 71 'F here.





















Planta Danish Black Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a giant Castello great line pezzo unico dublin with blue stem.


----------



## Piper

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin sitter.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a Castello four square panel


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line dublin sitter.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Casetello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bore oil cured Radice Bark Billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

As i found it:










Pipe Shop.net Premium mixture English No. 2.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

HH Vintage Syrian in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in an IMP


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobacco Brownie


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Dunhill root briar dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, La Volute in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece, we have light rain and 59 'F here in Athens.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## deathmetal

I'm crap at photography, but Prince Albert in a Savinelli 320 of some kind.


----------



## Piper

deathmetal said:


> I'm crap at photography, but Prince Albert in a Savinelli 320 of some kind.


Yah, not like us phone camera artists LOL!


----------



## Piper

Smoking Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker apple with black coffee.


----------



## deathmetal

Piper said:


> Yah, not like us phone camera artists LOL!


I'm really good at photographing only one thing: a blurry thumb. Everything else is "boukeh" or whatever they call the blurry almost watercolor mosaic backgrounds.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

dbl post


----------



## Piper

St Bruno stuffed but not folded in a Castello great line pezzo unico dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in an RD Powel egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Bill Walther squashed tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

…


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line cherrywood


----------



## deathmetal

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oriental Silk in a Radice Hawkbill
> View attachment 316014


The coloring on that one is really stunning. Reminds me of a tortiseshell or hawk feathers.


----------



## deathmetal

Piper said:


> Stonehenge in a Castello great line cherrywood
> View attachment 316017


Impressive grain on that one. Seeing that type of grain always reminds me of Bird's Eye cut tobacco.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

James Bond Robert Brown "M"










I am smoking Planta Burberry in a Vauen, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line le dune calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Solani ABF in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Last night:








Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

This morning: Flake Medallions in a Castello great line fluted dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello four square paneled 55


----------



## Scap

Quiet Nights this evening.


----------



## Piper

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

…


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Armentrout Apple
View attachment 316153


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.



















Poul Winslow No. 1.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental silk in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

OneStrangeOne said:


> Oriental silk in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg
> View attachment 316160


Does that thing smoke as good as it looks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Does that thing smoke as good as it looks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe even better!


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baron Burley flake in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Two Allied cemeteries in Greece (Lemnos island) with a total of 224 Australian and New Zealand soldiers buried there, today commemorate April 25, the day the Gallipoli landed in 1915, the national anniversary of Australia and New Zealand. ANZAC DAY, a day in honor of the Australian and New Zealand Army Corps (ANZAC) that participated with hundreds of dead in this bloody war at the entrance to the Straits of the Hellespont during World War I. Thousands of wounded, estimated at more than 4,000, were treated in Lemnos, which was the base of the Allied Forces. 148 Australians and 76 New Zealand soldiers died in a campaign hospital set up in the village of Sarpi, Lemnos, as well as on ships. Along with many other African, Indian and of course English soldiers who were all buried in the two allied cemeteries in Lemnos.



















Skandinavik White.


----------



## Piper

2017 GLP Cairo in a Former bent egg.


----------



## awk6898

A little SPC to start the day.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a rattray


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

St Bruno in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Scap

Lakeland Dark in my Stanwell 2020


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Burley flake in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello great line pezzo unico.


----------



## Piper

Davidoff Flake Medallions in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## Piper

Mixture of St Bruno and Solani 633 in a Castello le dune great line calabash.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Doctor's bent brandy.













_spent_


----------



## Madderduro

Put some new bird feeders in the backyard...birds are happy, cats entertained and I'm sitting here puffin on some da vinci in a stanwell wondering how many birds it took to lay down this much damn poo..filthy feathered savages


----------



## Madderduro

Northwoods in a neerup


----------



## Madderduro

sansepolcro in a parker


----------



## Scap

Found a jar of Escudo. It's super crispy, but smokes well enough to enjoy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

dbl


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Pete Arklow Red


----------



## Piper

Coniston in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in an Il Duca apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

…


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Pete System Darwin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello great line fluted dublin.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Bark twin bore oil cured billiard


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line dublin.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Cult BRM in a Country Gentleman


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an IMP Devil Anse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Former bent egg.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## awk6898

Cornell and Diehl Speakeasy Navy blend and a Buffalo Trace Old Fashioned. Have a good night gents.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rambo: Last Blood (2019)










Poeschl Exclusiv Plum & Rum.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Patton’s Storm Front in a Pete Dublin Edition.


----------



## Piper

Peterson University Flake in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

..


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Pegasus in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## deathmetal

Margate in a Savinelli billiard. Sorry, am photo impaired (detest phones).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Tewksbury Hobbit’s Weed Match in a MM Country Gentleman.


----------



## Scap




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Munster Fusiliers (Irish) WWI Thessaloniki Campaign, Greece










Here is an Irish song for them.






I am smoking Astleys No. 88 Matured Dark Virginia in a Peterson, single espresso beside me.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece and the sunny Athens with 74 'F










Brookfield Black Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a RDPowell egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Radice Apple


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## NateAllen

Royal Twist in a pipe by Jose Rubio.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSturg369

After being stuffed with bratwurst, baked beans and deviled eggs... And, fighting my second week of the flu... Enjoying some PA in a MM Legend with a couble fingers of Bourbon.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge Flake in a Castello great line le dune calabash.


----------



## Madderduro

bow legged bear in a stanwell
mississippi mud in a savi


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 316472
> View attachment 316473
> 
> 
> bow legged bear in a stanwell
> mississippi mud in a savi


Ahhhh....


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line.


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Rustica in my Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden panel


----------



## Piper

Haddo's atop ODF in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## Madderduro

presbyterian in a buckeye


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

HB in a GBD Garland II.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line le dune.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

dbl.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Pete System Calabash


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Stonehenge in a Radice apple
> View attachment 316532


Nathan, I've never seen that pipe before. She's a beauty!


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled 55


----------



## Scap

Prince Albert in a cob with a Modelo cerveza Negra.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Burley Flake in a Lorenzetti


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Armentrout apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Karl Erik bent billiard.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece, he wave 81 'F.










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Loose Cut.


----------



## Madderduro

mississippi mud in a jacono


----------



## MarshWheeling

ODF in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## Madderduro

davinci in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a brog squashed tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a cross cut Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a bc astral


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a stefano santambrogio


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a pete


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed a couple bowls of Full Metal Balkanist last night with a can of Waterloo Cherry Limeade.


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a big ben


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a boswell


----------



## Madderduro

davinci in a medico


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a skippy wig wam


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Low Country Waccamaw in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani VF in a Karl Erik. Overlooking the Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Madderduro

medal of valor in a armellini


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Radice apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece, we had rain last night but now sun returned with 63 'F.










Cornell and Diehl Cordial in a Stanwell, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Velvet in an IMP Devil Anse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a RD Powel egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson apple


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a karl erik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

STG Velvet in Carolina Gent


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Crown Achievement Pot


----------



## Scap

Couple bowls of Full Metal Balkanist in my mini-meer.
Paired with an Erdinger Dunkel.


----------



## Scap

Bayou Morning in my Puff POTY Poker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

…


----------



## Madderduro

crown achievement in a aldo velani


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a medico


----------



## Madderduro

royal yacht in a boswell


----------



## Piper

Solani Virginia Flake in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello Ladies & Gentlemen.










Borkum Riff Vanilla Cavendish.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1920’s era Velvet in an Imp Devil Anse meer


----------



## Madderduro

margate in a armellini


----------



## Madderduro

OneStrangeOne said:


> 1920’s era Velvet in an Imp Devil Anse meer
> View attachment 316722


WHOA...that's pretty awesome right there. does 100+ yr old baccy taste like anything but dust?


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> WHOA...that's pretty awesome right there. does 100+ yr old baccy taste like anything but dust?


I had the same question!


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a 1976 Dunhill shell.


----------



## Madderduro

this old guy started coming around a week ago so I started feeding him and gave him a bed out of the rain on the back porch...poor old guy has 2 bad back legs, matted up fur, a jacked up bottom jaw and rotten teeth...thinking of naming him fubar. davinci in a paykoc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> WHOA...that's pretty awesome right there. does 100+ yr old baccy taste like anything but dust?


Still has a decent tin note, cinnamon & cherry, 
still has enough moisture to cause a serious bite, had to dump it, I’ve got some set out to dry and will try again later. First taste was nutmeg, cherry and cardboard, hopefully the cardboard note will go away with some air time.


----------



## Madderduro

OneStrangeOne said:


> Still has a decent tin note, cinnamon & cherry,
> still has enough moisture to cause a serious bite, had to dump it, I’ve got some set out to dry and will try again later. First taste was nutmeg, cherry and cardboard, hopefully the cardboard note will go away with some air time.


it actually had moisture??!!! ancient cardboard does not sound like a pleasant note. hope that goes away, glad to hear it has some flavor to it still, quite interesting


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a crown


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 316724
> 
> 
> this old guy started coming around a week ago so I started feeding him and gave him a bed out of the rain on the back porch...poor old guy has 2 bad back legs, matted up fur, a jacked up bottom jaw and rotten teeth...thinking of naming him fubar. davinci in a paykoc


Good on you! I’ve got a stray living under the house for the last month or so, he finally started letting me touch him about a week ago.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> it actually had moisture??!!! ancient cardboard does not sound like a pleasant note. hope that goes away, glad to hear it has some flavor to it still, quite interesting


It had some sort of rubber tape for a seal, apparently it’s pretty effective.


----------



## Madderduro

rainier levant in a stanwell


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bore Radice billiard


----------



## bearinvt

Custom English blend from a Boston tobacconist my son gave me a few years back in a cobbit


----------



## Scap

Charing Cross in a Savinelli Autograph dedicated to a pup we had to put down two years ago.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell Flame Grain billiard


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Slice in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello Collection four square 55


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Tinsky acorn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Revisited my jar of Red Virginia Crumble Kake last night. Still has a ketchup/vinegar odor, but when smoked it is a sugar bomb.

I should have dried it a bit, as it is still pretty moist, but I really enjoyed it once it took off.


----------



## Scap

Consummate Gentleman this evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece with 86 'F.




















Petersen & Sorensen Blue Sapphire.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Low Country Waccamaw in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Curly Cut Deluxe in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in am IMP Devil Anse


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Stanwell POTY


----------



## Scap

Drying out some Red VA.


----------



## Madderduro

purple cow in a cellini


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a no name


----------



## Madderduro

my mixture 965 in a bc


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Madderduro

davidoff english mixture in a rossi


----------



## Madderduro

got a visitor while puffin...2 weeks and an improvement in his raggedy coat...still mats but he's a lil smoother not as coarse...more energy and far less skiddish he even said hi to a neighbor...think he's settling in


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an RD Powel egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a savi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled 55


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a dapper


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a johs...every time I smoke this one I'm reminded of why there's only one canted pipe in the collection


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 316886
> 
> 
> pirate kake in a johs...every time I smoke this one I'm reminded of why there's only one canted pipe in the collection


Why is that? I had a horn that got very hot to the point of scorching on the distal rim for some reason.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Scap

Just lit my second bowl of Mycroft.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Castello epoca.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Madderduro

Piper said:


> Why is that? I had a horn that got very hot to the point of scorching on the distal rim for some reason.


blind lighting, can't clench without your bowl dumping out...just an overall uncomfortable awkwardness due to the pipe being canted. just doesn't agree with me


----------



## Madderduro

deluxe navy rolls in a aldo velani


----------



## Madderduro

presbyterian in nording


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello great line fiammata


----------



## Piper

Westminster in a Castello great line bulldog.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 VF in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 VF in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece with 93' F










DTM Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello epoca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in an Il Ceppo Brandy

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Madderduro

escudo navy deluxe in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

mac baren club blend in a brog


----------



## Madderduro

sextant in a pete


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a pete


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## GunnyJ

Had some Devil's Holiday in a cob yesterday.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Madderduro

davinci in a stanwell


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a medico


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a nording


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Waccamaw in an IMP Devil Anse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Flake in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bore oil cured Radice Bark Billiard


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## awk6898

Navy flake









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898

Bowl #2









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Lee Von Erck chimney


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled 55


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Stonehenge in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece.










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Waccamaw in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Castello great line calabash.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 VF in a Casetello great line.


----------



## Madderduro

potlatch in a stanwell


----------



## Madderduro

squadron leader in a kaywoodie


----------



## Piper

Three nuns in a Castello 55.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello great line pezzo unico.


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> Wessex Gold Slice in a Castello great line pezzo unico.
> View attachment 317171


That is a real beauty David! Is that bowl really as huge as it looks?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

dbl


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Rattray's Red Rapparee.


----------



## Scap

KBV Mycroft


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> That is a real beauty David! Is that bowl really as huge as it looks?


Yes, it's 'uge! Certainly not a clencer but smokes really well!


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug with C&D Burley Flake for tinder.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## awk6898

Cafe Bustelo









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

dbl


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

1999 McLelland Christmas Cheer in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Solani 633 VF in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## zcziggy

Never mind me... I come here just to look at those awesome pipes


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Orential Silk in an IMP Devil Anse
> View attachment 317264


Looks like that meer is starting to color, which makes it look even better!


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello epoca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Looks like that meer is starting to color, which makes it look even better!


It’s starting to, looks like it might take awhile.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece with with 82 'F











Mac Baren Classic (Vanilla Cream).


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line.


----------



## Scap

SWR in a Walgreen's MM Cob


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Madderduro

dunbar in a armellini


----------



## Madderduro

too drunk to recall what I put in this kaywoodie....potlatch maybe?!


----------



## Madderduro

yello bole....habana daydream


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Tobac Manil, Reserve du Patron in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Crown Acheivement pot


----------



## Piper

Five-year-old Maltese Falcon in a Castello great line bulldog. This stuff is delicious. Reminds me of the Drucquer's blends, like Levant.


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in an Altinok Meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Ennerdale in a Peterson Aran billiard


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Bill Walther squashed tomato


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Cardinal House Brandy
View attachment 317365


----------



## OneStrangeOne

..


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello epoca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Madderduro

capt black grape in a meer...was feeling nostalgic now I feel nauseous


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 317420
> 
> 
> capt black grape in a meer...was feeling nostalgic now I feel nauseous


LoL, never had any desire to try it, at the same time I understand the feeling completely!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 Christmas Cheer in a Ron Powel egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Sid.Stavros

G'Day from Greece, we've got sun and 93 'F here in Athens.










Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## awk6898

Just picked up this tin of Sutliff and a corn cob because I forgot to grab something when I left the house and the wife makes me smoke aromatics if I'm in her truck.... This is the stickiest tobacco I've ever felt. It's like it's coated in maple syrup.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Bill Walther squashed tomato


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a neerup


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Scap

Rustica while I listen to the thunder move further and further away without leaving any rain on us.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Capstan Blue flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

1970’s Mac Baren Virginia #1 in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane RR in a Pete Racing Green


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Scap

Mycroft while enjoying the 85* cold front.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Dunhill root dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue Flake in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Alors mon ami, how did you find my latest speech about eco-friendly, non-pipe smoking way of life? Was tres intéressant, nes pa?

*







*

Hrrr Zzzz

*







*

I am smoking Cornell and Diehl Speakeasy in a Brebbia while making preparations for my vacations, with the grace of God i will see you in 3 weeks, happy summer to you all guys!

*







*


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castelllo great line.


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue Flake in a Castello great line.


----------



## Madderduro

pirate kake in a savi


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ron D Powel egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an IMP Devil Anse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello epoca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bore, oil cured Radice Bark Billiard


----------



## Scap




----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther squashed tomato


----------



## MarshWheeling

Mac Baren Burley Flake in a Comoy Prince.


----------



## Madderduro

habana daydream in a leonessa 










davinci in a rossi










margate in a crown


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato. Unique flavor, presumably honey. Very pleasant as a change of pace from straight Virginias and VaPers.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Capstan Blue Flake in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Maiden voyage of the Castello shape 33 Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake 660 in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Ryan Alden Four Square panel


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Nording Freehand


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia Flake in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

I’m trying to decide if this is stronger than the Kendal Kentucky or the Dark Birdseye, it’s got more rough edges to it and not as sweet, I’m on the last third and can feel a little bit of a nic hit, so it’s at least in the same ballpark as the others.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I’m trying to decide if this is stronger than the Kendal Kentucky or the Dark Birdseye, it’s got more rough edges to it and not as sweet, I’m on the last third and can feel a little bit of a nic hit, so it’s at least in the same ballpark as the others.


Nathan, I admire the fact that your taste extends over such a wide range of blends. I have found myself narrowing my range rather than expanding it. Virginias, VaPers and a couple of burley flakes are all I seem to reach for these days. Partly it's because of the fact I have no place to smoke outdoors, and when I do it's cigars, but I rarely reach for Latakia blends now and only occasionally Lakelands or other flavored tobaccos. I have a ton of this stuff in my cellar and keep hoping to get back to it but don't seem to get around to it.


----------



## Piper

Three Nuns in a Castello great line pezzo unico.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> Nathan, I admire the fact that your taste extends over such a wide range of blends. I have found myself narrowing my range rather than expanding it. Virginias, VaPers and a couple of burley flakes are all I seem to reach for these days. Partly it's because of the fact I have no place to smoke outdoors, and when I do it's cigars, but I rarely reach for Latakia blends now and only occasionally Lakelands or other flavored tobaccos. I have a ton of this stuff in my cellar and keep hoping to get back to it but don't seem to get around to it.


I still like a bowl of Latakia on my morning drive but that’s the only time I smoke it, Lakelands make for a pleasant afternoon drive with Vabu’s or Vaper’s in between, the Kendal’s and Dark Birdseye make for a good nightcap. Straight Virginia is something that I need to be sitting down for, not trying to do anything else. Burley’s work anywhere, anytime.
It looks like I’ll be starting a new job soon so that will likely change my smoking patterns a bit, I’ll still be able to do the morning and afternoon drive but possibly no more in between.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> I still like a bowl of Latakia on my morning drive but that’s the only time I smoke it, Lakelands make for a pleasant afternoon drive with Vabu’s or Vaper’s in between, the Kendal’s and Dark Birdseye make for a good nightcap. Straight Virginia is something that I need to be sitting down for, not trying to do anything else. Burley’s work anywhere, anytime.
> It looks like I’ll be starting a new job soon so that will likely change my smoking patterns a bit, I’ll still be able to do the morning and afternoon drive but possibly no more in between.


Congratulations on the new job. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a Castello 75th Anniversary shape 33 Canadian. Giving this new pipe a break in.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

WCC Slices in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Piper

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Quiet Nights in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## Piper

GLP Westminster in a Dunhill root apple.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Robert Grey bamboo dog


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a boswell


----------



## Piper

Wessex Gold Slice in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

Second bowl in the same Altinok meer. This time GLP Maltese Falcon.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sutliff Virginia Slices in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Peterson Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

GLP Odyssey in a Castello Great LIne.


----------



## Scap

Couple bowls of Mycroft since the wind was blowing and 95* didn't feel like 125*


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

When arrived in the Holiday's destination, parked aside of the road and my wife opened the side door she saw this:










Later i had the first coffee plus pipe smoking of my vacations.










Ladies and Gentlemen i am back in the forum, nice to see you again here!


----------



## Piper

Last night: Union Square in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

This morning: HH Pure Virginia in a Castello 75th Anniversary pot/Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Flake in a Castello 1975 Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Scap

SWR in a cob this evening.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Scap

Full Metal Balkanist with some home roasted Ethiopian this morning.

Enjoying the cold front. 79* when I walked out this morning.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake US. in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Speakeasy in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a IMP Devil Anse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark flake in a Stanwel/Ivarsson


----------



## Sid.Stavros

In a beach-Cafe.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

I found a stray cat wandering around the house, at first it was hesitant










but i managed to lure it with food to come near me and we soon became friends.


----------



## Piper

Silver Flake.


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake.


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bore oil cured Radice ‘Bark’ billiard


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

OJK in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Greece.



















DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Stonehenge Flake in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Piper

Peterson Flake in a Castello Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Telegraph Hill in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello bent egg.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello great line dublin.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Six Pence in a Ryan Alden Four Square panel


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Cafe in the square of the village










and a new friend back home.










Planta No 1.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Scap

Ended the day with a big bowl of Charing Cross


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Coffee and pipe smoking in a marina Cafe.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown flake in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Castello 33 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Peterson Flake in a Castello 33 pot.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 33 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in a Ron Powel egg


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello epoca.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Castello four square 55


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin inspired Freehand


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a Castello great line pezzo unico with a translucent blue stem.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> HH Pure Virginia in a Castello great line pezzo unico with a translucent blue stem.


You must have some impressive guns from hoisting those massive chunks of briar all day long! Seriously though you have some nice pipes.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece.










I manage to ''catch the moment'' when a small fishing boat was passing.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Piper

bearinvt said:


> You must have some impressive guns from hoisting those massive chunks of briar all day long! Seriously though you have some nice pipes.


LOL. I can barely get out of my chair! My smoking style revolves around the pipe. The lighter ones I can clench and rarely remove from my mouth. The heavier they get the more I have to move the pipe around in my jaws and remove. The really big one I can't clench at all, which is why I rarely smoke it. Mind you, I love it. You can stand up full-length flakes in the chamber and smoke it for hours!


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello 33 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary 33 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello 33 pot.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 33 pot.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Castello 33 Canadian.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

David, have you tried the Solani Mango?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> David, have you tried the Solani Mango?


No, I haven't. I have tried Solani Festival, a light aromatic. It's pretty generic. Mango is a pretty strong, distinct flavor. I don't like the fruit that much but it could be good as a tobacco flavoring. Are you thinking of taking the plunge?


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Piper said:


> No, I haven't. I have tried Solani Festival, a light aromatic. It's pretty generic. Mango is a pretty strong, distinct flavor. I don't like the fruit that much but it could be good as a tobacco flavoring. Are you thinking of taking the plunge?


Yeah, I’m thinking about it, for some reason it catches my eye every time I look at the Solani page. I like mango, and the reviews make it sound good,,,,


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Warped, Cloud Hopper in a Tinsky Acorn


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Grasmere in a Peterson Aran


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Six Pence in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Greece.



















Planta No1.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Lee Von Erck


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Scap

Trafalgar and home roast coffee this morning


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Solani Silver Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Royal Yacht in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne




----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 33 Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Today is a *very sad day*, i went to feed my red eared turtles and i saw my Packy like this:










At first glance everything looked normal, i tried to feed her (plus the male the Sporilos) but she wouldn't move. This wasn't her behaviour, she was very energetic and standing still is the worst sign.
Her name was ''Packy'' (from the Pac-Man) because was very gluttonous and the latest 10 years was in our house. Was in a big aquarium, fresh water-filter-vitamins-heat lamp-a bridge for standing to dry etc and she was growing with no problems, no sign that was ill or had any issues. And now this? Why? This is not a hibernation, this is sudden Death!
This was her last photo, she looks like is watching me waiting for her morning shrimps. We buried her outside, now Sporilos is alone and makes circles inside the aquarium seeking for his girlfriend.










I tried to smoke Cornell & Diehl Seersucker and drink some coffee but i stopped, no mood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sid.Stavros said:


> Today is a *very sad day*, i went to feed my red eared turtles and i saw my Packy like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance everything looked normal, i tried to feed her (plus the male the Sporilos) but she wouldn't move. This wasn't her behaviour, she was very energetic and standing still is the worst sign.
> Her name was ''Packy'' (from the Pac-Man) because was very gluttonous and the latest 10 years was in our house. Was in a big aquarium, fresh water-filter-vitamins-heat lamp-a bridge for standing to dry etc and she was growing with no problems, no sign that was ill or had any issues. And now this? Why? This is not a hibernation, this is sudden Death!
> This was her last photo, she looks like is watching me waiting for her morning shrimps. We buried her outside, now Sporilos is alone and makes circles inside the aquarium seeking for his girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to smoke Cornell & Diehl Seersucker and drink some coffee but i stopped, no mood.


I‘m sorry for your loss Sid.


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Stanwell Half Sandblast Billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a Castello 33 Canadian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The aquarium is in the right side of my desk, every time i was watching a movie in the pc or reading or i was just smoking my pipe and enjoying my coffee the turtles were watching me especially Packy. Every time i entered the room or got up from the chair she turned her head to me, was watching every move when i was sitting on the desk. Many times i was teasing her with my finger and she was trying to ''bite'' it behind the glass but when i was trying to feed her close to her mouth was very shy. Very often i was laying down my pipe to watch them play of fighting each other for who's gonna bite the biggest piece of meat or fruit.
I consider them as ''pipe smoking companions'' because they never-ever reacted badly to the smoke of the pipe although they olfaction is very sensitive. When my wife was making roast meat in the kitchen although they didn't have any visual contact at all they were making like crazy because they smell (and felt) that extra food is coming. The ''madness-time'' was when my wife was approaching with 2 toasts, the smell of the roast turkey made them splash the water in a phrenitis and they didn't give up till i decide to give them a piece of it.










Here is an older photo of Packy, she is at the top stretching her left leg. I know that Humanity has far more serious problems but i lost my 10+ years pipe smoking companion, i miss her, i still haven't believe it and i know that the future Winter smoking days would never be the same. Thank you all for your kindly words.




















Another photo from my latest vacations, Vanilla tobacco, double espresso and kompoloi in a Cafe very close to the beach.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## AndrewV

C&D Autumn Evening.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello 33 Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Robert Grey bamboo dog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello 33 Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Flake in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Greece.




















Black & Elegant Vanille.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Madderduro

plum pudding bourbon in a stanwell...ive inherited another neighborhood stray, lil grey girl and the old black cat who showed up in May set up camp here...guess I'm starting a collection


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 318515
> View attachment 318516
> View attachment 318517
> 
> 
> plum pudding bourbon in a stanwell...ive inherited another neighborhood stray, lil grey girl and the old black cat who showed up in May set up camp here...guess I'm starting a collection


God bless you brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello pot.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 in a Castello Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## bearinvt

One morning at the lake.


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a Castello 75th Anniversary 33 Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a RDP egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Sliver Grey Hawks egg


----------



## Piper

Peterson Flake in a Castello 33 Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2016 Christmas Cheer in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece.










There was a confrontation with the waitress because a) i ordered an espresso and not freddo b) she brought the coffee in that ''cheapy'' plastic cup but my wife tried to calm me down and ''let it go'' (in Greece we have it as ''let it go to the Devil'' something like ''what a Hell" in english).










Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease Union Square in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Fusion

Having a nightcap of Ennerdale in a Cellini bulldog


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Sixpence in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in a Robert Grey bamboo dog


----------



## Fusion

Breakfast is some Carter Hall in an old Country Gent


----------



## Scap

Enjoyed three bowls of Prince Albert while surfing the yoo toob with a couple fingers of Irish Whiskey last night.


----------



## Fusion

Watch City Rouxgaru in a Savinelli 320 Oceano


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> Having a nightcap of Ennerdale in a Cellini bulldog


Colin, it's great to see you again! Welcome back! Are you settled in the Philippines?


----------



## Piper

Ennerdale in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










New York Pipe Club Hell's Kitchen Balkan Mixture.


----------



## Fusion

Piper said:


> Colin, it's great to see you again! Welcome back! Are you settled in the Philippines?


Lol no David, all settled in SW Florida, long story which i will get round to telling one day, good to see you also


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno flake in a Pete Silver Spigot


----------



## Piper

Another bowl of SPC Hogshead in a Castello 75th Anniversary collection 33 chubby Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Perfect Plug in a Castello great line pezzo unico.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a Castello 1975th Anniversary "Castello" chubby Canadian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Terrence Meyers, Canadian Secret Service except cigars smokes pipe too.










EPOS (Wolfway) Basma.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GL Pease in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a Stanwell Flame Grain


----------



## Piper

GLP Maltese Falcon in a Castello 33 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Escudo in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece with 88 'F










Mac Baren Vanilla Cream.


----------



## Piper

GLP Cairo in a Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Cotton’s Double Pressed Burley in a Peterson Dublin Edition.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in an Amorelli chimney


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a Castello 75th Anniversary chubby Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Eight State Burley in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a Doctor's strawberry wood apple.


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Cornelius Manz squashed tomato.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Dunhill amber root.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Frank Thunder Poker


----------



## Piper

GLP Stonehenge in a Former egg.


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in a Celini Bulldog today, my pics have been bad using my phone, no more pics until i get my Canon out of storage. (still have 6 large boxes to look thru so could be a while )


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata. I baked this tobacco in its can for 5 hours and 175 degrees. Seems to have mellowed it out and sweetened it. Tin note is fruit leather. No rough edges.


----------



## Piper

Same baked Union Square in a Castello 75th Anniversary chubby Canadian.


----------



## bearinvt

Piper said:


> GLP Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata. I baked this tobacco in its can for 5 hours and 175 degrees. Seems to have mellowed it out and sweetened it. Tin note is fruit leather. No rough edges.


That’s an interesting concept. Might make a good potluck dinner side dish.


----------



## Scap

Finished a jar of Bengal slices last night.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Castello 55 pot.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello 75th Anniversary chubby Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Peterson Flake in a Castello le dune great line.


----------



## Fusion

Asked the wife what was wrong with the pics off my phone, she cleaned the lens duh. Carter hall in a custom cob


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a Castello 75th Anniversary 33 pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an Imp Devil Anse


----------



## Fusion

Squadron Leader in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

''Days that gone and will never come back"











When you could smoke even inside a Police Station (from Murdoch Mysteries).











Davidoff Scottish Mixture.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a Dunhill Cumberland Bulldog that we are pretty sure once belonged to @Piper "David" though i did not get it directly from him.


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a 1982 Castello great line cherry wood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Gh&Co Dark Birdseye in a Stanwell Flame Grain billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece with 82 'F










Captain Black Ruby in the above Stanwell (my rustic and paint work).


----------



## Madderduro

the adventures with the local cats has come to an end. the lil girl brought me her 4 kittens, I tamed them down and they all got good homes, a neighbor is caring for the black cat and I've brought the lil girl in and she seems quite content and is getting along with my cat who surprisingly is happy to have a friend. slowly losing a small fortune in vet bills but I wasn't letting her starve or freeze and i don't want the evil karma from betraying an animals trust so it is what it is. smoking presbyterian reformation in a dr. grabow


----------



## Madderduro

da vinci in a stanwell


----------



## Piper

Madderduro said:


> View attachment 318963
> 
> 
> the adventures with the local cats has come to an end. the lil girl brought me her 4 kittens, I tamed them down and they all got good homes, a neighbor is caring for the black cat and I've brought the lil girl in and she seems quite content and is getting along with my cat who surprisingly is happy to have a friend. slowly losing a small fortune in vet bills but I wasn't letting her starve or freeze and i don't want the evil karma from betraying an animals trust so it is what it is. smoking presbyterian reformation in a dr. grabow


You're a good man! 👏


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Roman Kovalev (Doctor's Pipes) strawberry wood sphere.


----------



## Fusion

Esoterica Margate in a Radice Oil Cured Twin Bore


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a karl erik


----------



## Madderduro

rajahs court in a parker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece with 88 'F










Danish Mixture Vanilla Hausmarke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a cross-cut Radice billiard


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Peterson Darwin.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake


----------



## Sid.Stavros

The pipe smoker is Vangelis Papathanassiou and the singer is Demis Roussos.















I am smoking Peter Stokkebye Luxury Navy Flake.


----------



## Fusion

Carter Hall in a Modded Cob


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello 75th Anniversary chubby Canadian.


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a Sliver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GLP Sixpence in an Imp Devil Anse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a 1982 Castello great line cherrywood.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Radice Dublin


----------



## Fusion

Ennerdale in my birth year Dunhill Canadian


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Former bent egg.


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Wessex Burley Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Scap

Couple of quick bowls of Maltese Falcon in a cob


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a Lorenzetti Billiard


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Castello great line.


----------



## Fusion

All my tobacco, pipes and cigars are put away safe and i left out a tub of carter hall and my trusty cob waiting for Ian to pay us a visit, so its carter hall in a cob for the next few days.


----------



## Piper

Fusion said:


> All my tobacco, pipes and cigars are put away safe and i left out a tub of carter hall and my trusty cob waiting for Ian to pay us a visit, so its carter hall in a cob for the next few days.


Good luck Colin. I hope you and your family are unscathed (not to mention your smoking gear).


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Fusion said:


> All my tobacco, pipes and cigars are put away safe and i left out a tub of carter hall and my trusty cob waiting for Ian to pay us a visit, so its carter hall in a cob for the next few days.


Good luck brother!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Odyssey in a Castello great line.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## Piper

McClelland Best of Show in an Altinok meer.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

MacBaren 7 Seas Regular in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Oriental Silk in a Radice apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece with 84 'F










Peter Stokkebye Vanilla Crème.


----------



## Piper

Last night GLP Union Square in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

This morning Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Scap

Star of the East while watching the F1 Singapore race


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Castello 17th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Vintage 2013 SG 1792 Flake in a Castello Shape 55 four square panel


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

C&D Sun Bear Black Locust in a Wolfgang Becker wasp.


----------



## Piper

Union Square in a Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## 315jessie

Corn cob pipe in a Dr Gracie viking 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap

PA in a St Claude Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red flake in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece with 76 'F.
Sometimes you see photos of mine with a pipe without tobacco inside, that's in purpose because often when i am trying to take a photo the pipe drops to the side and the tobacco falls on the table and that's embarrassing.










Here is the photo of that pipe ''in action''.










Planta No 1.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Kendal Dark in a Stanwell/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of Irish Flake this morning.


----------



## Piper

Larsen Signature in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Larsen 1864 in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

HH Pure Virginia in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in an IMP Devil Anse


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's strawberry wood sphere.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Doctor's bent brandy








.


----------



## Madderduro

lil one was spayed, every shaved spot is riddled with scars and a few nasty lookin ones too...saw some wars for only being 1 year old
smoking mississippi river in a rattray


----------



## Madderduro

da vinci in a briarworks tomato


----------



## Madderduro

morning drive in a stanwell


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Peterson Sweet Killarney.


----------



## Piper




----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Flake in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## MarshWheeling

John Cottons Double Pressed Burley in a Stanwell POTY


----------



## Piper

HH Burley Flake in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Piper

GLP Union Square in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a cross cut Radice billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Skandinavik Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## Piper

Peterson Flake in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Mountain Flower in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Wolfgang Becker apple.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello great line faceted dublin.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello pot.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a Castello epoca poker.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Mountain Flower in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Mountain Flower in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Fusion

Timm 1000 London blend from 2011 in a Neerup Pot


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece with 74 'F










DTM Vanilla Honeydew.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Radice cross cut billiard


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Former bent egg.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MarshWheeling

Granger in a MM Country Gentleman


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line.


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill ready rubbed in a moded country gent


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*28 October 1940 - 28 October 2022, NO Day (''OXI") anniversary.*
Greek soldiers, Constables and EON Youth stand-fight-win against the invaders: Fascists of Mussolini and Cham albanians.




















I am smoking EPOS blue and at dinner i will raise a glass of semi-sweet wine to the memory of innocent victims (from bombards-executions) and the fallen countrymen in battlefield.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear in a Castello 75th Anniversary pot.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in an other Castello pot.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge Flake in a Doctor's bent brandy.


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Castello four square paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece, the below photo supposed to be posted here yesterday










but after the "Ouzo-night" i was not ''capable'' for pc work.










Cheers!


----------



## Piper

Flake Medallions in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a twin bore oil cured Radice Billiard


----------



## Piper

2017 Dunhill Elizabethan in a Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Castello 75th Anniversary pot.


----------



## Fusion

The last of my UK Condor in a Dunhill Canadian


----------



## Piper

GH Dark Bird's Eye vintage cut in a Castello 75th Anniversary sea rock Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a cross cut Radice billiard


----------



## Scap

Squadron Leader with Perique in a Neerup pot.


----------



## Piper

SPC Hogshead in a Castello pot.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Mountain Flower in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Stonehenge in a Castello great line.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Kramer's Father Dempsey at the moment.


----------



## Piper

Mjskia said:


> Smoking Kramer's Father Dempsey at the moment.
> View attachment 319645


Long time no see. Welcome back.


----------



## Mjskia

@Piper Thank you brother. Took a little time off of the internet. Hope all is well! Hope you're still enjoying those samples.


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer (courtesy @Mjskia)








in an Altinok meer.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking 2022 Cringle Flake right now. Absolutely love it.


Piper said:


> 1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer (courtesy @Mjskia)
> View attachment 319647
> 
> in an Altinok meer.


So happy you are still enjoying it.


----------



## Mjskia

Smoking Dan Tobacco Salty Dogs right now in my smoking Studio, AKA Tool Shead, lol.


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Castello Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Semois, Reserve du Patron in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a Ken Dederichs egg

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










Stanwell Vanilla.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in an Imp Devil Anse


----------



## Fusion

Spark Plug in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Walther Squashed Tomato


----------



## Scap

Bowl of Stockton in a Savinelli


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Pete Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece with 68 'F












Petersen & Sorensen Banker's Tobacco.


----------



## MarshWheeling

PA in a Pete Arklowred 58


----------



## MarshWheeling

Lane Ready Rubbed in a Nording Egg


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Enola Holmes.










The woman (Susan Indiaba Wokoma) in left isn't Mrs. Hudson as i thought, the middle man (Adeel Akhtar) is Inspector Lestrade and the man on the right is Sherlock Holmes (yes it's smoking a pipe, this is not ''politically correct'' as many other things on this series).










This is Dr.Watson (Himesh Patel)

I am smoking Cornell and Diehl 062 Byzantium in a Vauen. And No i haven't see those 2 films yet.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## awk6898

Chenet's Cake in a Cassillero









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

C&D Pegasus in a cross cut Radice billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Athens-Greece.










Planta No1.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Christmas Cheer in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in The Rejected Volcano


----------



## Fusion

Coniston in the modded Cob


----------



## MarshWheeling

Bald Headed Teacher in a Grabow Royalton.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper




----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello chubby canadian.


----------



## Scap

Trying to get some Rustica that has been sitting out on my workbench for two days to burn.
May need a cigar torch to get it to stay lit....lol


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a recently acquired Castello epoca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Fusion

Squadron leader in a Savinelli Oceano


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Greetings from Athens-Greece with 71 'F


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a RDP egg


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 in a Former egg.


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Elizabethan in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Mountain Flower in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

10yo SG 1792 in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in a Stanwel/Ivarsson Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 633 in a Ryan Alden Cutty


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a cross cut Radice billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

GH&Co Brown Flake in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Radice apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown flake in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Three Friars in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece with 57 'F










Skandinavik Sungold.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

McClelland’s 2016 Christmas Cheer in an Ichi Kitahara Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

ODF in a Twin bore Oil cured Radice Billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Scap

Had a bowl of H&H Black House


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Kentucky in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Solani 660 in a cross cut Radice Dublin


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice billiard


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## Fusion

Dunhill Navy Rolls in a Frank Thunder Poker, this sites POTY in 2019


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece.










I am smoking Poeschl Exclusiv Cavendish. 
I would like to inform you that all of my photos with Coffee and Pipes that i have posted in forums will be uploaded in my Instagram: 


https://www.instagram.com/sid.stavros/


----------



## Piper

Peterson Hyde Park in a Castello epoca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in Cardinal House bamboo Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dark Birdseye in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning Ladies & Gentlemen from Greece.










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Piper

Peterson Hyde Park in a Castello epoca.


----------



## Piper

Sun Bear Mountain Flower in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in Walther squashed tomato


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Kendal Dark in a Stanwel/Ivarsson


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Good morning from Athens-Greece with 64 'F










My wife's pastries look like rolling eyes and i am smoking Benjamin Hartwell Evening Stroll.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece.










Cafe with vintage table, Rock music, a Missouri Corn Cob pipe so what's missing?










A guy with plaid shirt, a black baseball cap, a blue jean with leather belt and Cowboy style boots (YeeHaw).


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Radice Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Castello paneled pot


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 Silver Flake in a Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Marlin Flake in a Castello chubby Canadian.


----------



## Piper

Hogshead in a Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Radice billiard


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Murdoch Mysteries S16E07










Constable Higgins reads his notes to Inspector, changes the sheet of paper to another page but it looked empty to me, then after few seconds he returns to previous page which clearly was empty, so what he was reading? He just knew from before what to say, a directors mistake.










I am smoking Charatan No. 27, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside me.


----------



## Fusion

Marlin Flake in a Pete SH Squire


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a Radice Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece with 70 'F.










Vanilla pipe tobacco.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Germain’s Brown flake in a Ser Jacopo Domina


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Piper

OneStrangeOne said:


> Germain’s Brown flake in a Ser Jacopo Domina
> View attachment 320124


Love the pipe!


----------



## Piper

Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a Former Danish egg. This blend tastes similar to GLP Haddo's Delight.


----------



## Piper

Peterson Sherlock Holmes in a 1982 Castello great line fiammata.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an Radice Hawkbill


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery blend #2 from a NY BOTP in a RDPOWELL egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

19*f and dropp 20+MPH wind 
Pegasus in a Castello four square panel


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Ser Jacopo


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Friar Tuck in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mystery blend #2 in an Armentrout Apple


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Haddo's in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Castello epoca.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Dunhill Royal Yacht in a Ryan Alden four square panel


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* and greetings from Athens-Greece with 62 'F, sadly but no snow at all.










I am smoking Danish Truffles in a Pipex, double Greek coffee plus cool water beside.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Radice Brandy


----------



## Piper

1999 McClelland Christmas Cheer in a Castello 75th Anniversary Canadian.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Ceppo Brandy


----------



## Sid.Stavros

DTM Vanilla.


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a 1982 Castello great line.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Smokers Abby Friar Tuck in a Heisenberg Dublin


----------



## Piper

Solani 660 in a Castello great line.


----------



## Piper

Sherlock Holmes in a Former bent egg.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in an imp Devil Anse

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Friar Tuck in a Radice billiard


----------



## Piper

Dunhill Ye Olde Signe in a Castello great line.


----------



## Fusion

GH dark birds eye in a Frank Thunder poker


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Haunted Bookshop in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## Piper

2017 GLP Maltese Falcon in a Dunhill shell bent billiard.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in a Radice billiard


----------



## Piper

GLP Odyssey in a Castello great line.


----------



## Fusion

St Bruno flake in a Frank Thunder Bulldog


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2019 Carolina Red Flake in a Silver Grey Hawk’s egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

So after smoking most of my sample of Mystery Blend #2 I’ve been intriqued by the sweet and sour notes this blend offers and I decided to go ahead and peek to find out what it is,,, turns out it’s lemon Virginia and Bulgarian oriental. I like it!


----------



## Sid.Stavros

*Happy New Year 2023*










According to the centuries-old Greek custom we cut a special made pie on New Year's Eve at 12:01. Each piece is dedicated to someone and when we cut it we say a name, for example: this is for the house, for the children, for the landlord, etc. This year the lucky coin fell to Jesus!










Best wishes to you all for Health and Happy pipe smoking.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Union Square in a Ryan Alden apple


----------



## Madderduro

northwoods in a jacono


----------



## Madderduro

cat mid sneeze
da vinci in a karl erik


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Pure Virginia in a crosscut Radice Dublin


----------



## Madderduro

sansepolcro in a buckeye


----------



## OneStrangeOne

2015 Escudo in an Radice Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Bayou Morning in an Il Duca Apple


----------



## Piper

Ye Olde Signe in a Castello great line.


----------



## Madderduro

medal of valor in a rattray


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece, today is the Epiphany celebration and a Holiday so what's best for a visit in a local Cafè?




















Vanilla Hausmarke.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren Pure Virginia in a Ken Dederichs egg


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Carolina Red Flake in a Ryan Alden four square


----------



## Scap

Got about halfway through a bowl of Hansom Flake before the heat ran me off the back porch.
Friggin Houston weather. 60 degree swings are hard on a tobacco hobby.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Orential Silk in a Cardinal House Brandy


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Pegasus in carved meer


----------



## Sid.Stavros

'Dayyy from Athens-Greece with 63 'F










Vanilla Caribic.


----------



## OneStrangeOne

oops!


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Mac Baren pure Virginia in a Ser Jacopo apple


----------



## OneStrangeOne

Smokers Abby, Friar Tuck in a Radice Hawkbill


----------



## Sid.Stavros

Hello from Athens-Greece, he have light rain-wind and 54 'F










I am smoking Skandinavik Regular.


----------

